# Sticky  [ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 2.3-4.3 on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"



## RolandDeschain79

*Hello and welcome to the full "Easy Way" guide for installing Android on the HP TouchPad. *

*Additional resources:*
*XDA Version of this thread here*
*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.4.2 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way" (DM and Non-DM)*

*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 Builds on the HP TouchPad(Non-DM)*

*News and Updates *

*Get the latest android 5.x.x and 4.4.x DM Kitkat builds with the New Super Easy Install Guide featuring Jcsullins TPToolbox!*

*Note: This is the latest how to guide for installing android on the HP Touchpad!*

*[ROM GUIDE]How to install Android 5.x.x/4.4.x with Jcsullins TPtoolbox (click here)
*





*How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"(Android 2.3-4.3)*

[media]http://youtu.be/K0fXhwyN6Jk

*How to Uninstall Android The Easy Way Guide Video(click here)*

*How to make a Nandroid backup video(click here)*
*Note(Important) I highly recommend you make a Nandroid backup after installing and setting up Android on your HP TouchPad. **This perfectly preserves your current configuration and can easily be restored through CWM or TWRP Recovery. *

*General Unofficial Release Notes(Important):*


Spoiler



Working:
-Sound and Mic
-Camera 
-H/W Video 
-WiFi & Bluetooth
-Most builds have a Low to medium battery drain during sleep -4mA to -10mA or -4mA to -30mA(See below)

Known Issues:
-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops. 
-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:
-Flashing CM9/CM10 Over CM10.1/CM10.2/CM11 through CWM or TWRP, can cause a boot loop.(use a Backup)
-Doing an install with ACMEInstaller can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.

The usual HP TouchPad battery drain issues:
-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TP a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.
-The USB cable that comes with the HP TP is often defective and breaks easily. Try using another USB cable if possible.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.
-To be safe don't let your HP TouchPad run out of Batteries ever! Install one of these free apps!
-You can add an automatic shutdown Rule by doing the following.
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save. Or
-Llama, Play Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Addcondition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)




_1)Getting started, Requirements and Preparation:_
Start by downloading and Installing both Java and the Novacom Software onto your PC or Mac Computer. These files are required before doing the next step.
_You will need to have Java installed to run the Universal installer. Click here:_
_Download and run the Universal Novacom Installer 1.4.1. Click here:_
_Note:_ You may need to reboot after installing this software.
_Note:_ If you're having issues getting the Novacom drivers installed disable any antivirus or spyware protection that might be preventing the app from downloading the correct drivers for your system.

_Or_

_Download, extract and install the appropriate version of Novacom for your OS. Click here:_
_Note:_ Under Linux the Novacom driver is installed at /opt/Palm run it from this location.

*2*)The Novacom software you installed will create a new folder called Palm, Inc. You will need to place the ACMEInstaller5/5E/5m and ACMEUninstaller2 files into this Palm, Inc folder. By default this folder will be located on your PC @ *C:/Program Files/ Palm, Inc.* Mac OS X users will find this folder @ */opt/nova/bin. *Download the files and copy and paste them right into either of these directories.

a] ACMEInstaller5 (Install CM7, CM9, CM10, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

b] ACMEInstaller5E (Install Evervolv AOSP Android, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

c] ACMEInstaller5M (Install CM10.1,CM10.2, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

D] ACMEUninstaller2 (uninstalls Android and removes recovery, All versions)

Click the picture below to see the PC location:








*3*) Choose *One* of the following versions of Android. Download your chosen package and extract it to your PC. The extracted cminstall folder will contain 4.zipped files needed to install Android. Next attach your HP TouchPad to your PC with the USB cable and place it into USB Drive Mode(WebOS) or MTP mode(Android). Open the extracted folder and transfer the cminstall folder(Contains 4 .zips) into the Internal Storage of your HP TouchPad; the location the opens when the USB is attached to the PC/Mac. Make sure that the folder is named "cminstall" and contains 4.zip files. Once complete disconnect your TouchPad from the USB cable.

*Android Installation Package Downloads:*

*a]Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 JB (20140129) cminstall package Download: *
*Notes: *Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth, Automated Updater.

*Note:* May have rebooting issues with the gallery app crashing, try a different one here
*Note: *Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. 


Spoiler



1. Go into the Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.

6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device



*b]CM10.2 Android 4.3.1 JB (20131209)cminstall package Download:*
*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, No Bluetooth.

*c]CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)cminstall package Download:*
*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth. 
*Notes: Popular/stable user build **but without official flash support. **(Roland Recommended)*

*d]CM10 Android 4.1.2 JB (**20131019**)cminstall package Download:*
*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth.
*Notes: A solid build like CM9 but without official flash support. **(Roland Recommended)*

*e]CM9 Android 4.0.2 ICS (20130929)cminstall package Download:*
*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Best Flash support, Camera, Bluetooth, best Netflix/Flash support

*Notes: Last Official CM Rom release, best supported build. **(Roland Recommended)*

*f]CM7 Android 2.3.7 Gingerbread (CM7Alpha3.5)cminstall package Download:*
*Notes:*Medium battery drain(-30mA to -60mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Flash support, Camera, Bluetooth, *Original CM7 Alpha Release*.

Note: Each package contains all 4.zips files needed to install Android!

*How to Install Android*

*4*) *Installation:*
-Once the cminstall files are on The HP TouchPad, it's time to reboot into WebOS Recovery mode.
-If you are currently running WebOS you must disconnect the USB cable from the PC.
-On your PC look for the USB icon in the bottom right corner, click it and eject the HP TouchPad.

-*In WebOS* Reboot the device by going into Settings/Device Info/ and select "Reset options" choose restart. 
or
-*In Android* Reboot the device by holding down the power button and select Reboot/OK.

-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode(aka USB Mode). Note* the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Now connect your USB cable to the PC.

*Open a Command Prompt or Terminal*

*On your PC:*
-Open a command prompt by going to the start button and typing CMD into the search window (enter)
Or
-Open a command prompt by Opening the Palm, Inc folder, Hold [Shift] & [Right Click] then select "open Command window here"








*On your **Mac: *
*Mac OS X* users will need to start a Terminal window. This can be found in the /Applications/Utilities folder.

*Using the Command Prompt or Terminal*
-Next either type or copy and paste the following into the command prompt (without the part in brackets). You can either enter the individual commands or just copy and paste the full (Typed all at once) line into the command prompt.
*Note(Optional): *You can run batch files to automatically input the following commands easily download here:

*On your PC*
*cd\ *(enter)

*cd program files* (enter)

*cd palm, inc* (enter)

*or *(Typed all at once)

*cd c:\Program Files\Palm, Inc* (enter)

*On your **Mac *

*cd / *(enter)

*cd opt* (enter)

*cd nova* (enter)

*cd bin *(enter)

*or* (Typed all at once)

*cd /**opt/**nova/bin* (enter)

*NoteImportant)*Only enter *One* of the Following commands below.

*On your PC*

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5 *(Install CM7, CM9, CM10, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5M *(Install CM10.1, CM10.2, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5E *(Install Evervolv AOSP Android, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller2* (uninstalls Android and removes recovery, All versions)

*On your **Mac *

*./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5 *(Install CM7, CM9, CM10, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5M *(Install CM10.1, CM10.2, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5E *(Install Evervolv Android, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller2* (uninstalls Android and removes recovery, All versions)

*Note: *Mac OS X users will enter the commands without the "*.exe" *extension.

-You will see the lines of text scrolling on the HP TouchPad while Android is installing. Now disconnect the USB cable from the HP TouchPad. Once this is complete you will be greeted with the Moboot menu and Android will boot for the first time. You will be taken through a series of menus to setup the device. Congratulations you have now installed Android onto your HP TouchPad, Have Fun.

*Note(Important):* If you're unable to install Android and/or get a message like "failed to connect to server" you may have encountered a problem when installing either Java or Novacom. Disable your Antivirus/firewall software and try to uninstall and reinstall both Java and Novacom. If its still not working try another computer or laptop, this fixes the problem 99% of the time.﻿

*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad*
-Get links and instructions for installing the latest Android builds here:

*Android install package contents explained:*
-You will need 4 files to install Android on the HP TouchPad. The first two files, the Rom and Gapps, can vary depending on the version of Android you choose to install. CyanogenMod9(CM9) is used here for Example:

1)update-cm-9-20130929-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip (The Rom Installs your Android Operating System)
2)update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip (The Gapps Package, Installs your Play Store & Google Applications)
3)moboot_038-tenderloin.zip(Installs your Boot Menu options)
4)update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip (Installs ClockWorkMod6 recovery, allows you to make backups, update Roms ect)

*Gapps Downloads & Extras:*

*Main Gapps page *


Spoiler



*Android 4.4 Gapps:*
Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

*Android 4.3 Gapps:*
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Gapps:
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Lite Gapps:

*Android 4.2 Gapps:*
Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Gapps:
Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Lite Gapps:

*Android 4.1.X Gapps:*
Android 4.1.x 20121011 CM10 Gapps:
Android 4.1.x 20121011 CM10 Lite Gapps:

*Android 4.0.3-4 Gapps:*
Android 4.0.3-4 20120429 CM9 Gapps:
Android 4.0.3-4 20120429 CM9 Lite Gapps:


*Extras*:
Mpgrimm2 Dev-Host backup files
Mpgrimm2 AFH backup files mirror
Jcsullins Dev-Host backup files
Flashable.zip file to change the partition size to 512MB
CWM6 tenderloin-20121215:
Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:
moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
WebOS Doctor 3.0.5:
tpdebrick-v004.zip
moboot_0.3.5.zip
ACMEInstaller3

*Optional Patches, Tweaks, and Customization's (Not included):*


Spoiler



*(Optional)Add flash Support for Android:*
[video]How to Install the Adobe Flash Player on Any Android Device 2.3-4.4 
*Note: *Official flash support for Android was removed after CM9(Android 4.0.2).
-You can add support back by installing the Flash apk file and using a supported Web Browser.
-To use Nexfix properly it's recommend to use CM9.
Main Adobe Flash Player Archive Flash Player for, Android 4.0-4.3 and 2.x+ versions:

*(Optional) Updated CWM(6.0.2.8) and TWRP(2.6.3.0) Recovery flashable .zips:*
iMarck90 has packaged the latest CWM6 and TWRP recoverys into flashable zips. Download the latest version of CWM and TWRP then flash it through your current recovery to install them: Watch this video to learn all about using TWRP recovery: How to flash Roms, Gapps packages & .zip files with TWRP! 

*Recovery Download:*
*TWRP 2.6.3.0*
*ClockworkMOD 6.0.2.8*

*(Optional) Additional ACMEInstaller versions by iMarck90:*
iMarck90 has modified the ACMEInstaller to work with TWRP and Milaqs CM builds. Checkout his thread below for full details and instructions. 
*Note:* Milaqs CM10.2 builds requires additional partition changes and the installation of the Data media CWM. Full install information is covered in my How to update/upgrade Android thread here:

*ACMEInstaller4 Testing and other things..*

*(Optional) Roland's Custom HP TouchPad Boot Animations:*
*[Boot Animation] Roland's HP TouchPad Custom Boot Videos (XDA Thread)*
A variety of fun Boot Animations to enhance your TouchPad Boot experience here:



*Troubleshooting:*
*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks(Important):*
*Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.


Spoiler



1)1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode while set to on, then uncheck WiFi optimization.
Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.
note:Turning WiFi off during sleep saves extra battery life.
-Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)
-In Shumash's Schizoid build you can find it @ RomControl/General

2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.
-To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.
-This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.

3)If your Touchpad skips moboot and boots right into Android, then do the following:
-Hold the home key while booting to force moboot to display the Menu.
-To fix this problem use a Rooted File explorer, like X-plore, to delete the moboot.next file located @ Root/Boot/
-This problem is often caused by using the CyBoot app in WebOS.

4)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.
Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

5)You can enable additional reboot options like recovery by enabling Developer options.
-Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.
-A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.
-Check "Advanced reboot" to get the Recovery/Boot loader options.

6) When installing Roms and .zips with the ACMEInstaller, you may need to add "update-" to the beginning of the file names or they won't flash correctly. Like so "update-cm-10-20131019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip"

7)If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.
-With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.
-Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.
-Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery

8)If you are unable to find the Play Store after you install CyanogenMod, then you will need to reflash your gapps package. Click Here for the how to video!

9)If you are unable to find the camera app install this Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:
-This will also make the camera preview full screen.

10)Use this free app "4.2 Multiple User Enabler Root" to enable multi-user functionality.
-You can also use the terminal emulator to enable it too, see VFF instructions here.



*Bricking, Boot Loop, Help & Fixes(Important):*


Spoiler



*If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a boot loop or not responding:*
-Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.
-Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.
-If you're stuck in a boot loop restore a back or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:
-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops. 
-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:
-Doing an install with ACMEInstaller can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.

*If your TouchPad seems bricked and won't turn on:*
-If your battery has been fully drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TouchPad a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.
-After charging the HP TouchPad for a full day try hold down, home + power + volume down for 30+ seconds.
-If the tablet does not turn on after the previous steps it may be bricked and you will need to run the TPDebrick procedure found in the thread below:
*Developer Jcsullins has posted a thread "TPDebrick v0.4" dedicated to helping people with bricked HP TouchPads(Important):*
Note* All debricking questions should be posted here!

*-**Warning:* Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.
-*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.
Or
-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add condition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

*If you ran the WebOS doctor but it got stuck at 8-12% follow the instructions in the threads below:*
The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)
Touchpad Backup with QPST -- need this for unbricking:

*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*:
-Download a flashable.zip to increase the size of your internal storage.

*How to Change the DPI settings:*
-If your home screen looks a little off then you may wish to change the DPI/LCD density.

*Note:* Setting the DPI to something other than 160 or 120 can cause compatibility issues with the Google Play Store. If you are unable to download and install apps then change the DPI to 160 or 120.
You can change the DPI settings either by using a free LCD app or by editing the build prop. The two apps below will do the job.

Resolution change / Density, DPI Play Store Link:
or
Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
Build.prop Editor, Play Store Link:



*How and when to Use the WebOS Doctor **(Important):*
*


Spoiler



Q: What's the WebOS Doctor and when should I use it?

Click Here to Watch the Full Step by Step Video:

The WebOS Doctor is a program that has two main functions for HP TouchPad users. It can either update your version of WebOS or fix problems with a damaged WebOS by completely reinstalling it. If WebOS no longer boots or apps and preware have stopped working correctly, then you will need to resinstall WebOS with the Doctor. A failed or interrupted attempt at changing the partition sizes with WebOS preware app Tailor may cause these problems. To check what version of WebOS is currently installed go to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version

Note(Important): You MUST uninstall Android before running the WebOS doctor. Failing to remove Android before running the Doctor can result in the process becoming stuck at 8-12% and potentially bricking the device. If you are currently stuck visit the thread below for information about fixing the problem. If you're unable to use the tablet at all follow the instructions in Jcsullins TPDebrick thread.


*


Spoiler



*The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

Note(Important): Running the Doctor will completely wipe all personal information, applications and preware from the TouchPad. Media like music and movies will not be affected. However I would recommend backing your important files to PC, before running the Doctor.

Note(Important): In order to install apps from the WebOS store you will need to get the Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services.
[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

How to run the WebOS Doctor:

1) Install Java
-Java must be installed in order for the TouchPad to communicate with your PC.

2) You MUST completely uninstall Android from the HP TouchPad before running the WebOS doctor. Remove Android by running the ACMEUinstaller2. Watch the following video for full uninstall instructions.
How to Uninstall Android or CyanogenMod on the HP TouchPad (All versions)

3) Download the latest 3.0.5 WebOS doctor application to your PC. If upgrading you can check your current version from WebOS by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version.
WebOS Doctor 3.0.0 to 3.0.5 Official Links

4) Put the tablet into WebOS recovery mode by doing the following:
-In WebOS Reboot the device by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ select "Reset options" choose restart. 
-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode. Note the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Once in WebOS recovery mode connect your USB cable to the PC.

5) Now you're ready to run the WebOS Doctor app by clicking on the .jar file you downloaded in the previous step. Be sure that your tablet is fully charged and connected with the USB cable before starting this process. Running out of power or interrupting this process in anyway could brick your HP TouchPad. Please be careful and fully read the instructions before beginning.
-Double click the webosdoctor.jar file to launch the app
-Select your language then click next
-Accept the licence agreement, read the warning message then select next to begin the install.
-Be patient the process can take anywhere from 15min to 1hour to complete.*





*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep (Important):*

*Full step by step A6 Firmware Flashing instructions and Info here!*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
-Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass before the history can be accumulated.
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

*A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad RootsWiki

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware XDA

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
[video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter the following command
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.
Note: If you input the command and get a message saying it said can't open the A6 device, then try toggling developer mode off and on.

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:*
[video]How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.



*SDcard Fixes and Internal App Storage Increase(Important):*

All these fixes can be found in the following thread below by Jcsullins:
*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*


Spoiler



*Removed SDcard Error Message: *
*"Removed SD card
SD card removed. Insert a new one.

If so, that (most likely) means that you have encountered the
50+ issue. To fix it, you will need to move apps back from
the 'sdcard' to the 'Internal storage' (or 'phone').

The next fix/workaround allows you to 'stash' some of the apps
on the 'sdcard' so that the 50+ issue does not come into play.
This will allow you to move apps back from the 'sdcard' without
encountering the "Removed SD card" error while attempting to do so.
Each time you apply this 'fix', it will 'stash' all but 40 of
the apps on the 'sdcard'.

So, apply this fix once. Then move apps back from the 'sdcard' to
the 'phone' (or 'Internal storage'). Note that apps that have been
'stashed' might show with a greyed-out icon with an 'SD Card' symbol
and the letters 'SD' -- do not attempt to move these. After you
have moved the apps from the 'sdcard' back to 'phone' (those that
haven't been 'stashed'), you apply the fix again. Applying the
fix the second time will 'unstash' the remaining apps (remember
that it will not allow more than 40 apps to be 'unstashed') thus
allowing you to move them off the 'sdcard' too.

Get it here: http://www.mediafire...4n3fhag1d33127q
Apply with your favorite recovery software."Jcsullins Quote*



*How to Increase the '**Internal space' for Additional App Storage: *


Spoiler



You can increase the size of your 'Internal space' (or /data)
in increments of 256MB, 512MB, 1024MB and 2048MB. You apply
these 'fixes' with recovery software (tested with CWM and TWRP),
however, please note the warnings below.

********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
data_plus_256mb: http://www.mediafire...gxqjki8s255lwpw

data_plus_512mb: http://www.mediafire...wh83t6urhnf82ad

data_plus_1024mb: http://www.mediafire...zaeh4fd3pjinaga

data_plus_2048mb: http://www.mediafire...xyxdx7xscee6mex
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********

WARNINGS:

1) BACKUPS. BACKUPS. BACKUPS. As always, and especially when you
are resizing filesystems, you should have backups. This means
backups of all data (that you would care about losing) on the
Touchpad. These backups should be stored off of the Touchpad.

2) Before attempting to resize your 'Internal space' make sure
you have enough free space on your 'sdcard' to do so. Check
this from Settings/Storage/SD card/Available Space. You should
have enough space plus a very healthy 'safety margin'.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TAKE ALL (OR CLOSE) AVAILABLE SPACE FROM SDCARD.

3) Before applying this 'fix', make sure you have plenty of charge
on your battery.

4) Do not reboot, reset or otherwise interrupt the touchpad while
applying this 'fix'.

5) As soon as this 'fix' is complete, use the recovery software's
reboot command to reboot the system. Do not do anything else
in recovery after applying this 'fix'. This 'fix' does things
that recovery software are not designed to do and does not
expect to happen. REBOOT IMMEDIATELY AFTER APPLYING FIX.
Jcsullins Quote



*Removing System Apps(Optional):*
*


Spoiler



If System apps are displaying error messages or working incorrectly you can use a free app to remove them. In some cases you may wish to uninstall apps from your system and reinstall them as regular apps such as Google+ and Chat.
Note: The device must be rooted

Sdx Stock App Removal Thread:
Sdx Stock App Removal Download:

Warning! Please take care removing apps. If it's an app that the system needs, it will be removed and can cause the phone to boot loop or worse? We do not take responsibility for your choice to install this and remove anything. PLEASE USE CARE!


*

*Partition Size Problems and ACMEInstaller3(Important):*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
-Android 4.2.2+ Roms requires a larger partition size than older versions.
*-*The ACMEInstaller 5 is meant to increase the partition size from 300MB to 600MB.
-Android 4.1.2(CM9) only needed 300MB but Jelly Bean and Kitkat Roms require more System partition space(400MB+).
-In some cases users have reported 0.0/400MB of space left after installing Android 4.2.2(CM10).
-Although everything may still run fine it is recommend to leave at least a little space free. The consequences of running it without free space are not known.

*How to monitor free System Storage spaceOptional):*
-You can use a free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space. 
-Having a System Partition size of 500-600MB is needed when installing Android 4.2+ Roms.
-If you used the ACMEInstaller5 and then later restore an older Nandroid backup, you will still retain the larger partition size.
Quick System Info PRO Video Clip Link:
Quick System Info PRO Play Store Link:

*How to free up **System Storage **space on the HP TouchPad**(Optional)**:*
I believe I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @
root/system/media/videos & root/system/media/audio/ring tones.

X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:

*Note** X-plore needs to be given Root Permissions by clicking the 3 dots in the corner and choosing configuration. Here check your Root Access settings. SuperUser + Mount Writable, this is what it should say. Next you may need to reboot﻿ before it takes effect.

*How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes**(Optional)**: (*Gradular)



*Related Links:*


Spoiler



RECOVERY JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] 

[Tutorial] How To Logcat

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware

Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad

[ROM GUIDE] [04/18] How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Preview Builds

10.1 device tree on github, not a downloadable ROM



*Donate to the Developers:*
Donate to show your appreciation to our hard working developers:

*Donate to **Jcsullins**:*

*Donate to Dorregaray:*

*Donate to Evervolv Team (Flintman):*

*Donate to Invisiblek:*

*Donate to Milaq:*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

*Hello and welcome to the full How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad.*

*Additional resources:*

*XDA Version of this thread here:*

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"*
*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.4.2 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way" (DM and Non-DM)*

*General Unofficial Release Notes(Important):*



Spoiler



Working:
-Sound and Mic

-H/W Video 
-Camera 
-Bluetooth
-WiFi
-Most builds have a Low to medium battery drain during sleep -4mA to -10mA or -4mA to -30mA(See below)

Known Issues:
-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops. 
-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:
-Flashing CM9/CM10 Over CM10.1/Android4.2/4.3 through CWM or TWRP, can cause a boot loop.(use a Backup)
-Doing an install with ACMEInstaller can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.

The usual HP TouchPad battery drain issues:
-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TP a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.

-The USB cable that comes with the HP TP is often defective and breaks easily. Try using another USB cable if possible.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.
-To be safe don't let your HP TouchPad run out of Batteries ever! Install one of these free apps!
-You can add an automatic shutdown Rule by doing the following.
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save. Or
-Llama, Play Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Addcondition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)



*How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad*

*Note(Important):* If you have not installed Android before, then start by using the "Easy Way" guide below and installing one of the prepared install packages. Once you have Android running make a Nandroid backup before trying the large selection of available Roms in this thread. If you are currently using an older version of Android like 2.3 or 4.0.1(CM7/CM9), then you should do a Full uninstall and reinstall. This fixes several problematic issues like increasing the system partition size from 400-600MB to accommodate larger Android 4.2+(CM10+) Roms. If you're currently using a newer Rom like CM10+ and have CWM6+ then you can upgrade with a clean install method listed below.

*How to check your **Android version and **System Partition size:*

-Get the free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space.

-Having a System Partition size of 500-600MB is needed when installing Android 4.2+ Roms.

-Check your version of Android by going to settings/About Tablet/Android Version.

*Clean install(Recommended):*
When updating your version of Android its recommended to do a clean install of Android. You can do this by using your recovery (CWM or TWRP) to Format/Wipe the system data and the cache partitions. You can also VP-FH6fS2GI[/MEDIA]]fully Uninstall and K0fXhwyN6Jk[/MEDIA]]Reinstall Android to accomplish a clean install. You will find a full step by step instructional video below. First choose an Android 4.2, 4.3 or 4.4 Rom and Gapps package from the detailed guides. Next transfer the two .zip files to your Android device with the USB or direct download them. Watch the how to update video below for step by step instructions. Note that you must have the correct Gapps package for your version of Android or you may experience errors with the Keyboard, Play Store or other Google apps.

*Note(Optional):* After a clean install you can attempt to use recovery to advanced restore just the data Partition. This will restore your apps and users data but could cause errors so its considered and optional step. Click here to learn how to do an advanced restore after a clean install:

*Dirty Flash(Not Recommended): *
If you wish to keep your current setup and have made a Nandroid backup, then you can attempt to upgrade using a Dirty flash. Download your selected Rom and gapps zips and flash them through CWM or TWRP recovery. Don't forget to wipe your caches, Click here to see a how to dirty flash your Rom video clip. I would only recommend doing this over similar Roms and only moving upwards version wise. For example CM10 to CM10.1 or Evevolv AOSP 4.3 to 4.4. Flashing CM10.2 to CM10.1 can cause boot loops, so be sure to have a backup before you attempt any Dirty flashing.

*Clean Install vs Dirty Install Rom/Updates via Recovery: (After initial install with Acme5)* ->Mpgrimm2 Quote



Spoiler



"*Clean Install*" a rom usually means to format the 3 basic partitions (& sometimes the /boot too depending on the rom/kernel script) and flash the rom as recommended by most devs to avoid issues (some rom installer scripts will handle the formatting for you, but shouldn't be assumed unless stated by the rom's developer. 9-14-13: See Attachment for example).

"*Dirty Install*" a rom typically involves formatting the system & cache (sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: ) and flashing a rom to preserve /data partition with user apps & settings.
A cleaner method for this is to format all 3 partitions, flash rom, and restore only /data from a backup.

I've rarely seen dirty installs recommended by devs, but when I have seen them say it was "OK to try", it was done on the same rom/firmware base between incremental rom updates only (vs b/w CM7 - CM9 or CM9 - CM10, etc), and if you had a bug, you needed to go back and do a clean install before reporting it or expecting help. I will add that many people have been successful restoring their CM9 data after flashing CM10 & Gapps.
Attached Thumbnails


View attachment 52409


"*Full Install*" Installing Android on the HP TouchPad by using the ACMEINstaller5 to flash zips located in the cminstall folder.

"*Full Uninstall and Reinstall*" Removing Android with the ACMEUninstaller2 then Fully Installing Android with the ACMEInstaller5.


Read all about using CWM6 in this great thread by Mpgrimm2: 
*[RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] *




*How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds*






*Don't forget! First make a Nandroid backup* of your current setup! Full CWM and TWRP Video here:

*How to install Android on the HP TouchPad, "The Easy Way" Guide *

*Note(Important):* *If this is your first time Installing Android start here!*






*How to Uninstall Android The Easy Way Guide Video*






*Note(Important):* *This will completely remove all Android Partitions and Recoveries and get your TP back to default with WebOS.*

*Full written guide here:*


Spoiler



Hello and welcome to the full "Easy Way" guide for installing Android on the HP TouchPad.

*1*) Start by downloading and Installing both Java and the Novacom Software onto your PC or Mac Computer. These files are required before doing the next step.

*Note:* If you have previously installed an older version of Android its recommended to do a VP-FH6fS2GI[/MEDIA]]full Uninstall before Reinstalling with the instructions here. If you wish to upgrade your version of Android please read this thread here:

a]Download Java 

b]Download Novacom

*2*)The Novacom software you installed will create a new folder called Palm, Inc. You will need to place the ACMEInstaller5/5E/5m and ACMEUninstaller2 files into this Palm, Inc folder. By default this folder will be located on your PC @ *C:/Program Files/ Palm, Inc.* Mac OS X users will find this folder @ */opt/nova/bin. *Download the files and copy and paste them right into either of these directories.

a] ACMEInstaller5 (Install CM7, CM9, CM10, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

b] ACMEInstaller5E (Install Evervolv AOSP Android, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

c] ACMEInstaller5M (Install CM10.1,CM10.2, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

D] ACMEUninstaller2 (uninstalls Android and removes recovery, All versions)

Click the picture below to see the PC location:

View attachment 52409


*3*) Choose *One* of the following versions of Android. Download your chosen package and extract it to your PC. The extracted cminstall folder will contain 4.zipped files needed to install Android. Next attach your HP TouchPad to your PC with the USB cable and place it into USB Drive Mode(WebOS) or MTP mode(Android). Open the extracted folder and transfer the cminstall folder(Contains 4 .zips) into the Internal Storage of your HP TouchPad; the location the opens when the USB is attached to the PC/Mac. Make sure that the folder is named "cminstall" and contains 4.zip files. Once complete disconnect your TouchPad from the USB cable.

*Android Installation Package Downloads:*

*a]Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 JB (20140129) cminstall package Download:*

*Notes: *Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth, Automated Updater.

*Note: *Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable.



Spoiler



1. Go into the Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.

6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device



*b]CM10.2 Android 4.3.1 JB (20131209)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, No Bluetooth.

*c]CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth. *(Roland Recommended)*

*d]CM10 Android 4.1.2 JB (**20131019**)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth.

*e]CM9 Android 4.0.2 ICS (20130929)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth, *Last Official CM release*.

*f]CM7 Android 2.3.7 Gingerbread (CM7Alpha3.5)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Medium battery drain(-30mA to -60mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth, *Original CM7 Alpha Release*.

Note: Each package contains all 4.zips files needed to install Android!

(Thanks to Mpgrimm2 for Dev hosting the files)

*How to Install Android*

*4*) *Installation:*
-Once the cminstall files are on The HP TouchPad, it's time to reboot into WebOS Recovery mode.
-If you are currently running WebOS you must disconnect the USB cable from the PC.
-On your PC look for the USB icon in the bottom right corner, click it and eject the HP TouchPad.

-*In WebOS* Reboot the device by going into Settings/Device Info/ and select "Reset options" choose restart. 
or
-*In Android* Reboot the device by holding down the power button and select Reboot/OK.

-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode(aka USB Mode). Note* the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Now connect your USB cable to the PC.

*Open a Command Prompt or Terminal*

*On your PC:*
-Open a command prompt by going to the start button and typing CMD into the search window (enter)
Or
-Open a command prompt by Opening the Palm, Inc folder, Hold [Shift] & [Right Click] then select "open Command window here"
View attachment 52409


*On your **Mac: *
*Mac OS X* users will need to start a Terminal window. This can be found in the /Applications/Utilities folder.

*Using the Command Prompt or Terminal*

-Next either type or copy and paste the following into the command prompt (without the part in brackets)

*Note(Optional): *You can run batch files to automatically input the following commands download here:

*On your PC*

*cd\ *(enter)

*cd program files* (enter)

*cd palm, inc* (enter)

*or *(Typed all at once)

*cd c:\Program Files\Palm, Inc* (enter)

*On your **Mac *

*cd / *(enter)

*cd opt* (enter)

*cd nova* (enter)

*cd bin *(enter)

*or* (Typed all at once)

*cd /**opt/**nova/bin* (enter)

*NoteImportant)*Only enter *One* of the Following commands below.

*On your PC*

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5 *(Install CM7, CM9, CM10, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5M *(Install CM10.1, CM10.2, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5E *(Install Evervolv AOSP Android, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller2* (uninstalls Android and removes recovery, All versions)

*On your **Mac *

*./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5 *(Install CM7, CM9, CM10, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5M *(Install CM10.1, CM10.2, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5E *(Install Evervolv AOSP, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

*./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller2* (uninstalls Android and removes recovery, All versions)

Note: Mac OS X users will enter the commands without the "*.exe" *extension.

-You will see the lines of text scrolling on the HP TouchPad while Android is installing. Now disconnect the USB cable from the HP TouchPad. Once this is complete you will be greeted with the Moboot menu and Android will boot for the first time. You will be taken through a series of menus to setup the device. Congratulations you have now installed Android onto your HP TouchPad, Have Fun.

*Note(Important):* If you're unable to install Android and/or get a message like "failed to connect to server" you may have encountered a problem when installing either Java or Novacom. Disable your Antivirus/firewall software and try to uninstall and reinstall both Java or Novacom. If its still not working try another computer or laptop, this fixes the problem 99% of the time.﻿

*Android install package contents explained:*

-You will need 4 files to install CyanogenMod. The first two files can vary depending on the version you choose to install. CyanogenMod 9 is used here for Example:

1)update-cm-9-20130929-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip (Installs your Android Operating System)
2)update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip (Installs your Gapps Package, Play Store & Applications)
3)moboot_038-tenderloin.zip(Installs your Boot Menu options)

4)update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip (Installs ClockWorkMod6 recovery)



*Which Rom should I choose? Whats the best version of Android for me?*

The answer to this depends largely on what you use the tablet for and if you care more about having a stable rom or the latest version of Android. For most users who want a stable mature rom with all the features working ie, camera, Bluetooth and good battery life, I recommend Android 4.2, CM10.1 Roms. For the average user I recommend Milaqs CM10.1 and for Gamers I recommend Shumash's Schizoid. If flash support is your #1 priority for things like Netflix and web games then CM9 maybe the best rom for you. Official flash support was removed from roms after CM9(Android 4.0. X) and newer versions will require you to install and use flash via these instructions.

If you're more interested in having the latest version of Android and are prepared to deal with bugs and reporting issues in the forums, then the latest Android 4.4.2 roms are for you. There are now two varieties of Android 4.4.2 roms available for the HP TouchPad. Android 4.4.2 data media buids and non data media builds, read all about the differences and benefits in my full guide here. Below you will find a link to Flintman's Non data media Android 4.4.2 build, this is recommend for average users because its relatively easy to install using the instructions in this post. More advanced users can switch to data media builds but should be prepared to backup all their data and do a complicated install procedure found here.

*Android 4.4.2 Non Data Media Rom Guide and Links:*

*[ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4.2] [3.4 kernel] [TEST][Non-Data/Media] <a>By </a>**Flintman*

*Download 4.4 Kitkat Gapps here:*

*Notes:*Low to Medium battery drain(-4mA to -30mA) h/w video, Audio, Non Data Media Build, Automated Updater, Camera, Bluetooth.

*Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *


Spoiler



1. Go into Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.
and/or
*6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device*



*Note(Important):* It's highly recommended to increase the size of your partition from 400to500/600MB by using the K0fXhwyN6Jk[/MEDIA]]ACMEInstaller4/5, the preware WebOS app Tailor or Flash this .zip file through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB*(*Gradular&codycoyote).

*Note(Important)*:This is an Android Open Source Project (AOSP) rom not a CyanogenMod (CM) rom. Dirty flashing an AOSP rom over a CM rom can cause errors and rebooting issues. Always do a clean install when moving from CM to AOSP and vise versa.

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.4.2 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad *

-Visit this post to learn how to install the latest CM11 and AOSP 4.4.2 Data Media builds.

*Android 4.3 Rom Guide and Links:*

[media]http://youtu.be/ROIJa1T4i84

*[ROM] Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3.1] [Nightlies] W/UMS support* By Flintman 
*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Automated Updater, Camera, Bluetooth.

*Note(Important)*:This is an Android Open Source Project (AOSP) rom not a CyanogenMod (CM) rom. Dirty flashing an AOSP rom over a CM rom can cause errors and rebooting issues. Always do a clean install when moving from CM to AOSP and vise versa. 
(Download)Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3.1] [Test Build] W/UMS support:

*Note(Important):* It's highly recommended to increase the size of your partition from 400to500/600MB by using the K0fXhwyN6Jk[/MEDIA]]ACMEInstaller4/5, the preware WebOS app Tailor or Flash this .zip file through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB*(*Gradular&codycoyote).

*Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *


Spoiler



1. Go into Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.
 and/or
*6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device*



*[ROM] Invisiblek Android 4.3 CyanogenMod 10.2 Nightly Builds *By Invisiblek

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, No Bluetooth.

*Note(Important):* It's highly recommended to increase the size of your partition from 400to500/600MB using Tailor or Flash this

.zip file through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB*(*Gradular&codycoyote).

*Android 4.2 Rom Guide and Links:*

*[ROM]Jcsullins CM10.1 Kernel 3.0 Bluetooth Test builds *By Jcsullins

Notes: Low battery drain (-5mA to -10mA), h/w video, Audio, Inverted volume controls, Bluetooth, No Camera.

*Click Here to watch the How to install Jcsullins Kernel 3.0, CM10.1 Builds on the HP TouchPad video:*

*[ROM] [CM10/CM10.1] [Experimental Preview by Jcsullins] [01/05/14]*
-Read the discussion about this great new rom here.

*iMarck90's Post about the new Build:*

*[ROM]Jcsullins CM10.1-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin-**20131210* By Jcsullins *(Roland Recommended)*

Notes: Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA), h/w video, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Pie Controls, Camera, Bluetooth. 
Drmarbles post about the new build:

*[ROM] [4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.11 All-in-One [12DEC2013] *By shumash *(Roland Recommended)*
Notes: Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth, Pie Controls, AOKP Rom Control, Hybrid Properties, Performance settings(OC), Custom Kernel Overclockable to 2157MHz, Increased 2D & 3D GPU clocks up to 320Mhz, Great for Gamers.

*[NIGHTLY][ROM][JB][4.2.2] CyanogenMod 10.1 nightlies *By milaq *(Roland Recommended)*
Notes: Low battery drain (-4mA to -10mA), h/w video, Audio & Mic, Nightly Builds, Inverted volume controls, Camera works, Pie Controls, Bluetooth.

*[ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Nightlies] W/UMS support* By flintman
Notes:Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Nightly Builds, Camera works! No Bluetooth.

*[ROM][CM10.1]OaT_LnT[July 25, 2013]* By O.a.T.
Notes: Low battery drain (-4mA to -10mA),h/w video, Audio & Mic, Pie Controls, Camera works, No Bluetooth.

*[ROM] [4.2] CarbonROM Alpha [7-6-13] *By PatrickC
Notes:Low to medium battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera works, No Bluetooth.

*[Rom][cm 10.1] |||true tablet ui||* By fahd_freak
Notes: Low to Medium battery drain (-4mA to -30mA), h/w video, Tablet UI(Single navbar at the bottom), No audio plays with the screen off, No Bluetooth and No Camera.

*Android 4.x.x Rom Guide and Links:*

*Jcsullins CM10 Preview Builds Download:*

*iMarck90's cm-10-20131019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin Download:*

* CM10 Android 4.1.2 10 JB (20131019)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth, *Needs extra boot time*.

*CM9 Android 4.0.2 Downloads
CM9 Android 4.0.2 ICS (20130929)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth, Best Netflix/Flash support, *Last Official CM release*.

*CM7 Android 2.3.7 Gingerbread (CM7Alpha3.5)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Medium battery drain(-30mA to -60mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth, *Original CM7 Alpha Release*.

*Notes:*Flash this zip to greatly improve the CM7 WiFi Driver: update-cmtp-ath6kl-v20130721-test.zip

*News and Updates *

*[ROM]Jcsullins CM10.1 Kernel 3.0 Bluetooth Test builds *By Jcsullins
Notes: Low battery drain (-5mA to -10mA), h/w video, Audio, Inverted volume controls, Bluetooth, No Camera.

*Click Here to watch the How to install Jcsullins Kernel 3.0, CM10.1 Builds on the HP TouchPad video:*

*[ROM] [CM10/CM10.1] [Experimental Preview by Jcsullins] [01/05/14]*
-Read the discussion about this great new rom here.

*iMarck90's Post about the new Build:*

Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Gapps:
Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Lite Gapps

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.4.2 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad *

-Go to this thread to get the latest CM11 and AOSP 4.4.2 Data Media builds.

*Gapps Downloads & Extras:*

*Main Gapps page @ Goo.im*


Spoiler



*Android 4.4 Gapps:*
Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

*Android 4.3 Gapps:*
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Gapps:
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Lite Gapps:

*Android 4.2 Gapps:*
Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Gapps:
Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Lite Gapps:

*Android 4.1.X Gapps:*

Android 4.1.x 20121011 CM10 Gapps:

Android 4.1.x 20121011 CM10 Lite Gapps:

*Android 4.0.3-4 Gapps:*

Android 4.0.3-4 20120429 CM9 Gapps:

Android 4.0.3-4 20120429 CM9 Lite Gapps:


*Extras*:
Mpgrimm2 Dev-Host backup files
Mpgrimm2 AFH backup files mirror

Jcsullins Dev-Host backup files
Flashable.zip file to change the partition size to 512MB

CWM6 tenderloin-20121215:

Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:

moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

WebOS Doctor 3.0.5:

tpdebrick-v004.zip
moboot_0.3.5.zip
ACMEInstaller3

novacom-win-32.tgz

novacom-win-64.tgz

novacom-linux-32.tgz

novacom-linux-64.tgz

novacom-mac.tgz

*Optional Patches, Tweaks, and Customization's (Not included):*



Spoiler



*(Optional)Add flash Support for Android:*

Official flash support for Android was removed after CM9(Android 4.0.2).

You can add support back by installing the flash apk file and using a supported Web Browser.

Watch this instructional video here How to Install the Adobe Flash Player on Any Android Device 2.3-4.3.1 

Main Adobe Flash Player Archive Download Archive

Note:Android 4.4.2 Kitkat users will need to install the hacked flash player and use the Dolphin browser with the jet pack plugin.

Download Adobe Flash Player apk for android 4.4.2 Kitkat Here:

Install the The Dolphin browserHere:

Install the Dolphin browser Jetpack Plugin here:

*(Optional) Updated CWM(6.0.2.8) and TWRP(2.6.3.0) Recovery flashable .zips:*

iMarck90 has packaged the latest CWM6 and TWRP recoverys into flashable zips. Download the latest version of CWM and TWRP then flash it through your current recovery to install them:

*Recovery Download:*

*TWRP 2.6.3.0*

*ClockworkMOD 6.0.2.8*

*(Optional) Additional ACMEInstaller versions by iMarck90:*

iMarck90 has modified the ACMEInstaller to work with TWRP and Milaqs CM builds. Checkout his thread below for full details and instructions.

*Note:* Milaqs CM10.2 builds requires additional partition changes and the installation of the Data media CWM. Full install information is covered in my How to update/upgrade Android thread here:

*ACMEInstaller4 [Testing] and other things..*

*(Optional) Roland's Custom HP TouchPad Boot Animations:*
*[Boot Animation] Roland's HP TouchPad Custom Boot Videos (XDA Thread)*
A variety of fun Boot Animations to enhance your TouchPad Boot experience here:



*Troubleshooting:*
*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks(Important):*
*Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.


Spoiler



1)1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode while set to on, then uncheck WiFi optimization.

Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.

note:Turning WiFi off during sleep saves extra battery life.
-Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)
-In Shumash's Schizoid build you can find it @ RomControl/General

2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.
-To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.
-This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.

3)If your Touchpad skips moboot and boots right into Android, then do the following:
-Hold the home key while booting to force moboot to display the Menu.
-To fix this problem use a Rooted File explorer, like X-plore, to delete the moboot.next file located @ Root/Boot/
-This problem is often caused by using the CyBoot app in WebOS.

4)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.
Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

5)You can enable additional reboot options like recovery by enabling Developer options.
-Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.
-A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.
-Check "Advanced reboot" to get the Recovery/Boot loader options.

6) When installing Roms and .zips with the ACMEInstaller, you may need to add "update-" to the beginning of the file names or they won't flash correctly. Like so "update-cm-10-20131019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip"

7)If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.
-With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.
-Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.
-Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery

8)If you are unable to find the Play Store after you install CyanogenMod, then you will need to reflash your gapps package. Click Here for the how to video!

9)If you are unable to find the camera app install this Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:
-This will also make the camera preview full screen.

10)Use this free app "4.2 Multiple User Enabler Root" to enable multi-user functionality.
-You can also use the terminal emulator to enable it too, see VFF instructions here.



*Bricking, Boot Loop, Help & Fixes(Important):*



Spoiler



*If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a boot loop or not responding:*
-Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.
-Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.

-If you're stuck in a boot loop restore a back or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:

-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops.

-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:
-Doing an install with ACMEInstaller can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.

*If your TouchPad seems bricked and won't turn on:*
-If your battery has been fully drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TouchPad a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.

-After charging the HP TouchPad for a full day try holding down, home + power + volume down for 30+ seconds.

-If the tablet does not turn on after the previous steps it may be bricked and you will need to run the TPDebrick procedure found in the thread below:

*Developer Jcsullins has posted a thread "TPDebrick v0.4" dedicated to helping people with bricked HP TouchPads(Important):*
Note* All debricking questions should be posted here!

*-**Warning:* Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.
-*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.
Or
-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add condition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

*If you ran the WebOS doctor but it got stuck at 8-12% follow the instructions in the threads below:*

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

Touchpad Backup with QPST -- need this for unbricking:

*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*:
-Download a flashable.zip to increase the size of your internal storage.

*How to Change the DPI settings:*
-If your home screen looks a little off then you may wish to change the DPI/LCD density.

*Note:* Setting the DPI to something other than 160 or 120 can cause compatibility issues with the Google Play Store. If you are unable to download and install apps then change the DPI to 160 or 120.
You can change the DPI settings either by using a free LCD app or by editing the build prop. The two apps below will do the job.

Resolution change / Density, DPI Play Store Link:
or
Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
Build.prop Editor, Play Store Link:



*How and when to Use the WebOS Doctor **(Important):*



Spoiler



*Q: What's the WebOS Doctor and when should I use it?*

*Click Here to Watch the WebOS Doctor Instructional video:*

The WebOS Doctor is a program that has two main functions for HP TouchPad users. It can either update your version of WebOS or fix problems with a damaged WebOS by completely reinstalling it. If WebOS no longer boots or apps and preware have stopped working correctly, then you will need to resinstall WebOS with the Doctor. A failed or interrupted attempt at changing the partition sizes with WebOS preware app Tailor may cause these problems. To check what version of WebOS is currently installed go to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version

*Note(Important):* You *MUST* uninstall Android before running the WebOS doctor. Failing to remove Android before running the Doctor can result in the process becoming stuck at 8-12% and potentially bricking the device. If you are currently stuck visit the thread below for information about fixing the problem. If you're unable to use the tablet at all follow the instructions in Jcsullins TPDebrick thread.

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

TPDebrick v004 - Jcsullins dedicated thread for fixing Bricked TouchPads:

*Note(Important):* Running the Doctor will completely wipe all personal information, applications and preware from the TouchPad. Media like music and movies will not be affected. However I would recommend backing your important files to PC, before running the Doctor.

*Note(Important):* In order to install apps from the WebOS store you will need to get the Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services.

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

*How to run the WebOS Doctor:*

1) Install Java

-Java must be installed in order for the TouchPad to communicate with your PC.

2) You *MUST* completely uninstall Android from the HP TouchPad before running the WebOS doctor. Remove Android by running the ACMEUinstaller2. Watch the following video for full uninstall instructions.

VP-FH6fS2GI[/MEDIA]]How to Uninstall Android or CyanogenMod on the HP TouchPad (All versions)

3) Download the latest 3.0.5 WebOS doctor application to your PC, place the file in an easy to find location. If upgrading you can check your current version from WebOS by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version.

WebOS Doctor 3.0.0 to 3.0.5 Official Links

4) Put the tablet into WebOS recovery mode by doing the following:

-In WebOS Reboot the device by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ select "Reset options" choose restart.

-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode. Note the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Once in WebOS recovery mode connect your USB cable to the PC.

5) Now you're ready to run the WebOS Doctor app by clicking on the .jar file you downloaded in the previous step. Be sure that your tablet is fully charged and connected with the USB cable before starting this process. Running out of power or interrupting this process in anyway could brick your HP TouchPad. Please be careful and fully read the instructions before beginning.

-Double click the webosdoctor.jar file to launch the app

-Select your language then click next

-Accept the licence agreement, read the warning message then select next to begin the install.

-Be patient the process can take anywhere from 15min to 1hour to complete.



*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep (Important):*

*Full step by step A6 Firmware Flashing instructions and Info here!*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
-Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass before the history can be accumulated.
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

*A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad RootsWiki

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware XDA

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
[video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter the following command
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.
Note: If you input the command and get a message saying it said can't open the A6 device, then try toggling developer mode off and on.

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:*
[video]How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.



*SDcard Fixes and Internal App Storage Increase(Important):*

All these fixes can be found in the following thread below by Jcsullins:
*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*

*Removed SDcard Error Message: *


Spoiler



"*Removed SD card*
SD card removed. Insert a new one.

If so, that (most likely) means that you have encountered the
50+ issue. To fix it, you will need to move apps back from
the 'sdcard' to the 'Internal storage' (or 'phone').

The next fix/workaround allows you to 'stash' some of the apps
on the 'sdcard' so that the 50+ issue does not come into play.
This will allow you to move apps back from the 'sdcard' without
encountering the "Removed SD card" error while attempting to do so.
Each time you apply this 'fix', it will 'stash' all but 40 of
the apps on the 'sdcard'.

So, apply this fix once. Then move apps back from the 'sdcard' to
the 'phone' (or 'Internal storage'). Note that apps that have been
'stashed' might show with a greyed-out icon with an 'SD Card' symbol
and the letters 'SD' -- do not attempt to move these. After you
have moved the apps from the 'sdcard' back to 'phone' (those that
haven't been 'stashed'), you apply the fix again. Applying the
fix the second time will 'unstash' the remaining apps (remember
that it will not allow more than 40 apps to be 'unstashed') thus
allowing you to move them off the 'sdcard' too.

Get it here: http://www.mediafire...4n3fhag1d33127q
Apply with your favorite recovery software."Jcsullins Quote





*How to Increase the '**Internal space' for Additional App Storage: *


Spoiler



You can increase the size of your 'Internal space' (or /data)
in increments of 256MB, 512MB, 1024MB and 2048MB. You apply
these 'fixes' with recovery software (tested with CWM and TWRP),
however, please note the warnings below.

********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
data_plus_256mb: http://www.mediafire...gxqjki8s255lwpw

data_plus_512mb: http://www.mediafire...wh83t6urhnf82ad

data_plus_1024mb: http://www.mediafire...zaeh4fd3pjinaga

data_plus_2048mb: http://www.mediafire...xyxdx7xscee6mex
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********

WARNINGS:

1) BACKUPS. BACKUPS. BACKUPS. As always, and especially when you
are resizing filesystems, you should have backups. This means
backups of all data (that you would care about losing) on the
Touchpad. These backups should be stored off of the Touchpad.

2) Before attempting to resize your 'Internal space' make sure
you have enough free space on your 'sdcard' to do so. Check
this from Settings/Storage/SD card/Available Space. You should
have enough space plus a very healthy 'safety margin'.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TAKE ALL (OR CLOSE) AVAILABLE SPACE FROM SDCARD.

3) Before applying this 'fix', make sure you have plenty of charge
on your battery.

4) Do not reboot, reset or otherwise interrupt the touchpad while
applying this 'fix'.

5) As soon as this 'fix' is complete, use the recovery software's
reboot command to reboot the system. Do not do anything else
in recovery after applying this 'fix'. This 'fix' does things
that recovery software are not designed to do and does not
expect to happen. REBOOT IMMEDIATELY AFTER APPLYING FIX.
Jcsullins Quote



*Removing System Apps(Optional):*


Spoiler



If System apps are displaying error messages or working incorrectly you can use a free app to remove them. In some cases you may wish to uninstall apps from your system and reinstall them as regular apps such as Google+ and Chat.
Note: The device must be rooted

Sdx Stock App Removal Thread:
Sdx Stock App Removal Download:

*Warning! Please take care removing apps. If it's an app that the system needs, it will be removed and can cause the phone to boot loop or worse? We do not take responsibility for your choice to install this and remove anything. PLEASE USE CARE!*



 

*Related Links:*


Spoiler



[RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] 

[Tutorial] How To Logcat

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware

Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad

[ROM GUIDE] [04/18] How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Preview Builds

10.1 device tree on github, not a downloadable ROM



*Donate to the Developers:*
Donate to show your appreciation to our hard working developers:

*Donate to **Jcsullins**:*

*Donate to Dorregaray:*

*Donate to Evervolv Team (Flintman):*

*Donate to Invisiblek:*

*Donate to Milaq:*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

*[ROM GUIDE]How to install Android 4.4.x Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*

*Additional resources:*

*XDA Version of this thread here*

*Touchpad Toolbox(DM install tool) By Jcsullins*
*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"*
*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 Builds on the HP TouchPad(Non-DM)*

*[INFO] My HP TP Data/Media Recovery, Rom Notes + Install Guide Additional Data Media Info by Mpgrimm2 *






*Video Timecode:*


Spoiler



*Data Media Q & A (What is a data media build?) @ 1:40*

*What are the Advantages/Changes for Data Media Builds? @ 3:18*

*How can I go back to my old setup? @ 4:41*

*1)Uninstall Android and Clean up your SDcard @ 6:45*

*2)Run the ACMEInstaller5, Install CWM and Moboot @ 8:57*

*3)Switching your free space from Media to Data @ 11:39*

*4)How to Install Android 4.4.2 Data Media Builds @ 15:52*

*Flashing zips, Rom and Gapps with JCS DM CWM @ 18:00*

*Flashing zips, Rom and Gapps with Philz DM CWM @ 20:25*

*Troubleshooting @ 22:00*



*Data media Q & A:*

*What is a data media build?*

Previously on the HP Touchpad Android and WebOS shared SDcard space in the media partition. This was the space you saw when transferring data via the USB cable. It stored all your media like music, pictures and movies. Data media builds separate the Android and WebOS space by emulating a 2nd ext4 SDcard in the data partition. The place where your app data was stored, separate from the SDcard media partition. You will need to move the majority of your free space from the media partition to the data partition, by using flashable zips, Tailor or android apps. With this setup the data partition now becomes the main place where your apps and users files(Music, pictures, movies, ect) are stored. The left over space in the media partition is now separate and only used by WebOS. WebOS will be left with just a small amount of free space and the majority will be given to the Android Data partition. You will need to boot into WebOS to access its media SDcard space or use the Evervolv build which allows you to see both partitions from Android. Following these instructions will leave WebOS perfectly intact and it can be used for useful things like flashing the A6firmware [Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware.

*What are the Advantages and Changes for Data Media Builds?*

New data media builds change the default partition layout to more efficiently use the available space. You get a larger area for storing apps and mount an emulated ext4 SDcard all on the Data partition. The ext4 doesn't suffer from the 4GB file size limit that the older Fat partition had and gives you more space for large apps. In additon there is no longer a limit of 50+ apps like some users experienced with the non data media roms. "Performance on ext4 in Android is also probably better than FAT." The next advantage for HP TouchPad users is the updated 3.x Kernels all the new Android 4.4.2 builds use. The updated Kernel's more efficiently communicates and allocates resources between the hardware and software. However data media Roms require newer data media recoveries to accommodate the new partition format and selinux support. Note that older versions of CWM and TWRP recovery will not work properly with data media Roms and old backups are incompatible.

What is a data media device?(TeamWin)

*Do I really need to do all this, how can I go back to my old setup?*

If you're happy with your current setup and Android version there is no urgent need to upgrade. However this is the direction that future builds will take and if you understand the basic concepts of flashing rom's and have previously installed android with the ACMEInstaller, then you should be ready to test these new builds. Experienced users should backup all their data before trying out these new builds. If you wish to go back to your previous setup you can use the new Jcsullins and Philz Touch DM-CWM recoveries to restore your older nandroid backups. Jcsullins and Philz DM-CWM recoveries can see both SDcards while restoring your backups. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1. Note that due to the larger size of data media, backups you cannot advanced restore the data partition of a data media back up on a non data media rom. Please leave our talented developers some feedback in their respective threads. Reporting problems in the developer's threads and submitting alogcats can help to move development along and fix bugs.

*HP TouchPad non Data Media build guide threads:*

*(Recommended for first time installers to intermediate users)*

[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"

[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad 

*Additional Data Media Info by Mpgrimm2 here:*
[INFO] My HP TP Data/Media Recovery, Rom Notes + Install Guide

*1)Uninstall Android and Clean up your SDcard:*

A]Uninstall Android completely by using the ACMEUinstaller2, watch the instructional video here: Next you will need to cleanup your SDcard before we can change our partition sizes. After uninstalling Android you will automatically reboot to WebOS.

*Note:* I would highly recommend making a backup and transferring it to your PC before removing Android. If you decide to go back to your old setup this will make things easier.

*B]*Now from WebOS you must clear enough free space on the media partition in order to add that space to the data partition. You can do this quickly and easily by wiping all your SDcard data from the rest options in WebOS. You could also manually delete files to clear up the space but wiping all your data is highly recommend and ensures that the flashable zips will work correctly in step # 3. If you encounter errors or issues be sure to redo this step.

Completely wipe your SDcard by booting into WebOS and going to, settings/device info/reset options/erase USB drive.









*Note(Important): Backup, Backup, Backup,* This will delete absolutely everything on your SDcard so make sure you have your personal data files backed up on your computer. Don't forget to move your Nandroid backups onto your PC. By default CWM backups are located in SDcard/clockworkmod/backup/

*Note:*This will not affect your WebOS setup, apps or Preware and is highly recommended. The Touchpad will then reboot itself and the data will be erased.

*Note:*You could also manually delete files you have added onto your Touchpad but I would recommend cleaning off your SDcard from WebOS or the flashable zips to resize the partitions may not work correctly.






*2)Run the ACMEInstaller5, Install CWM and Moboot:*

Now its time to install moboot, CWM and set your system partition to 600MB by running the ACMEInstaller5. Download CWM and Moboot then place the zipped files into the cminstall folder on your HP TouchPad. Reboot the device into WebOS recovery mode and run the ACMEInstaller5 from your PC. Watch the full instructional video here if you're unfamillar with the process but only use the files provided here for installing data media builds.

[media]http://youtu.be/K0fXhwyN6Jk[/media]

*Download Jcsullins DM-CWM Recovery and Moboot:*

*A]**update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*

*Note(Important):*When flashing files from Jcsullins DM-CWM you will be able to choose between installing zips from both SDcards. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1, see below pic:









*B]**moboot_038-tenderloin.zip *

*Or*

*(Optional) Download **Philz+Jcsullins Touch Interface DM-CWM and Moboot:*

*A]Download PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*

*Note: **Note: *Jcsullins has modified Philz touch recovery to support the HP Touchpad. Philz is a touch interface version of the DM-CWM that still works the same as non-touch based recoveries. Both SDcards are accessible plus you can still use the volume and home buttons to navigate and select options if desired. Philz touch also supports TWRP backup formats, so TWRP users making the switch can still restore their backups. Scroll down in the menu and select TWRP mode to switch to TWRP formats.

-Read more about Philz CWM here:









*B]moboot_038-tenderloin.zip *

*3)Switching the majority of your free space from Media to Data:*

With the basic partition layout setup(System Partition=600MB), recovery and Moboot installed, we can now move your free SDcard space from the Media partition to the Data partition. Here are a few different methods that we can accomplish this with, the Flashable zips are recommended.

*Recommended Data Media setup: *

*Before Data Media setup *
system = 600MB
cache = 200MB
media (16GB TouchPads) = 11.5GB

media (32GB TouchPads) = 28GB 
data = 1.5GB

*After Data Media setup *
system = 600MB
cache = 200MB
media = 400MB-2.8GB ** (depends on methods, 3GB recommended)
data = (16GB TouchPads) = 11.5GB

data = (32GB TouchPads) = 24.5GB

*A] Flashable zips(Recommended):* Advanced users Gradular and The Ape have both created zips you can flash through recovery that can make the partition changes quick and easy. Download the desired .zips either directly to your TouchPad or to your PC and then transfer them to the Touchpad with the USB cable. There are several flashable zips available but you must choose one that best accommodates your TouchPad model 16GB or 32GB. It's recommended to use the largest possible zips for your TouchPad model, a 32GB TouchPad could use this 24576 zip and 16GB HP Touchpad would use this 10752-0.1.zip. Flashing these zips will leave about 2.8GB of space on the Media partition for WebOS and move the majority of space to the Data partition for Android apps and file storage. If you use WebOS often, then you might wish to leave more space on the media partition.

*Download Flashable zips to move your free space from Media to Data:*

* [Thread]How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want By Gradular*

16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_10752-0.1.zip for 16GB Touchpads

32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_24576-0.1.zip for 32GB Touchpads

64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_56320-0.1.zip for 64GB Touchpads

*Or*

*[Thread]Data Partition Size Changer CWM ZIPS By The_Ape*

data_plus_12288mb-signed.zip for 16GB Touchpads

data_plus_24576mb-signed.zip for 32GB Touchpads

*Note:* Before changing your partition size you must have enough free space on the media partition in order to add that space to the data partition. If the zips fail to flash make sure that you have previously wiped your USB drive via the instructions in step #1

*B] Tailor:* The WebOS Preware app Tailor can be used to make the necessary partition changes. This method also works well but can take longer to setup and complete. Note: Make sure your HP Touchpad is fully charged before making changes with tailor. Checking the file system and resizing the partition can take some time, so be patient. If you get an error during the file system check, run it again. Do Not restart or shutdown the device until it completes. Read all about using tailor by watching my video and reading the OP in Gradular's thread below.

*Note(Important):*If you have accidentally interrupt tailor you may need to run the WebOS Doctor, See the Troubleshooting section Video Here:

How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want.by Gradular

*Click Here to watch the Full how to use Tailor video*

*C] Android Partition changing apps:* There are a number of apps in the Play Store that could help you change the partitions sizes. However the success rate of using these apps is questionable and some require you to get a paid version. If you wish to try using apps make sure you have a full backup before proceeding. A Parted ( Sd card Partition ) Android Partition Manager Pro

*4)How to Install Android 4.4.x Data Media Builds:*

Now its time to install android by flashing the rom and gapps package through recovery. If you've chosen to use the flashable zips to change your partition size, then do that first and reboot before flashing the rom and gapps package. Consult the Android 4.4.2 guide below and download anyone of the 5 available Data Media roms by visiting their corresponding threads. Just below the roms you will find the available 4.4.x gapps packages. Download your selected Android 4.4.2 rom, and 4.4.x gapps package directly to the tablet or transfer these files over to the Touchpad with the USB cable from your PC. Once the files are located on the tablet you can flash them through recovery to complete the install. Refer to the full video to see the step by step flashing process with both Jcsullins DM-CWM @ 18:00 and Philz-DM-CWM @ 20:25.

*Note(Important)*When flashing files from Jcsullins or Philz DM-CWM you will be able to choose between installing zips from both SDcards. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1.

*Philz+JcsullinsTouch Interface DM-CWM(Optional):*

Download PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip

*Note:* Jcsullins has modified Philz touch recovery to support the HP Touchpad. Philz is a touch interface version of the DM-CWM that still works the same as non-touch based recoveries. You can still use the volume and home button to navigate and select options if desired. Philz touch also supports TWRP backup formats, so TWRP user making the switch can still restore their backups.

*DM-TWRP(Optional): *If you'd prefer to use TWRP then you can get Jcsullin DM-TWRP below. Flash the DM-TWRP.zip through your current CWM recovery to install it.

Download update-TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140512.zip

_*Android 4.4.x Kitkat Data Media Videos:*_

[media]http://youtu.be/5VYNoYacqGE






*Android 4.4.x Kitkat Data Media Guide and Links:*

*[ROM][OFFICIAL][KitKat 4.4.4][TENDERLOIN] PAC-man 4.4.4.RC-2 By Shumash*

*Notes:* Low battery to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Hybrid Properties, Performance settings(OC), Increased default CPU clock of 1.5Ghz, Great for Gamers.

*Note: *Win8.1 can't connect with the Touchpad, win7 works fine

*Note: *This Rom can see both SDcards

*Note: *Kernel 3.0 and 3.4 builds available

*[ROM] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] [CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] **By Jcsullins*

*Notes:* Low to medium battery drain (-6mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab.

*Note:*This Rom can see both SDcards

*[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [KitKat] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] CyanogenMod 11.0 nightlies **By Milaq*

*Notes:* Low to medium battery (-6mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab.

*[ROM] [Tenderloin] [4.4.4] [DATA/MEDIA] TeamEOS - The Revival || Nightlies By Team EOS*

*Notes:* Low to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, No Camera, EOS update download manager.

*Note: *Use the TPtoolbox V41x to install this ROM.

*Note: *To fix YouTube video playback increase the resolution, click on the 3 dots/settings/change it to 720p.

*Note: *Win8.1 can't connect with the Touchpad, win7 works fine but you may need to uncheck USB debugging mode from the Developer Options.

*Note:* Enable the developers tab by going to "About tablet" and clicking on the "Build number" 7 times.

*[ROM] [AOKP 4.4.2 kitkat ][3.0 Kernel] for the HP Touchpad** By* *Sixohtew*

*Notes:* Low battery to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Fullscreen(no Nav bar),

*Note:* To add the navigation bar got to settings/ROM Control/(Swipe left)navigation bar/settings/Enable navigation bar(Check the box)

*Note:* If you can't connect the USB in Win7/8.1 go to settings/Developer options/USB debugging and (Uncheck the box)

* [ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4.4] [3.4 kernel] [Nightlies] With /data/media* *By Flintman*

*Notes: *Medium battery drain (-30mA to -60mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Automated Updater(Use TWRP).

*Note:* Evervolv 4.4.2 Builds for the HP TP 4G Supported here 4G Install instructions here

*Note:*This Rom can see both SDcards

*[ROM] [UNOFFICIAL][4.4.3][3.4 Kernel] CyanogenMod 11.0 Nightlies* *By Invisiblek*

*Notes:* medium battery drain (-20mA to -40mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab.

*Android 4.4.x Kitkat 4G Data Media Guide and Links:*

*[ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4.2] [3.4 kernel] [TESTING] With /data/media 4G By Flintman*

*Android 4.3.1 Data Media Guide and Links:*

*[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [JB] [4.3] CyanogenMod 10.2 nightlies By Milaq *
Notes: Low battery drain (-4mA to -10mA), h/w video, Audio & Mic, Nightly Builds, Most mature data/media build available, Pie Controls, Inverted Volume controls, Camera, Bluetooth.

*Gapps Downloads & Extras:*

Main Gapps page @ Goo.im

Android 4.4.x Gapps:

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

Android 4.3 Gapps:
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Gapps:
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Lite Gapps:

Notes about using Data Media recoveries to update and backup Roms(Important):



Spoiler



A QUICK NOTE ABOUT CLEAN VS DIRTY INSTALLS VIA RECOVERY:
The safest way to do a FULL "Clean" install from a currently installed recovery without carrying over any stuff from prior installations is to do the following from the custom recovery:

1 ) Perform a factory/data reset.
This will format the /data partition (user apps and settings) and /cache partition (temporary app & system files).
** On data/media recoveries like TWRP, this should safely delete all files except the emulated /data/media/sdcard. Good. **

Note: If you manually format /data on a data/media build vs. a factory reset, it will wipe the emulated sdcard as well!

2 ) Under mounts and storage, format the /system partition
(this is where the ROM actually is)
** Most CM Rom's install scripts have a command to perform the format for you when flashing but not all ROMs do it.**

3 ) Flash ROM and gapps as needed.

4 ) Reboot.

For a 'Dirty' Install to keep you user apps & settings within the same ROM series:
(If you experience issues you may have to do a clean install)

1 ) wipe/format cache partition.

2 ) wipe/format system partition
** (Again, some ROMs may do this for you when installed)

3 ) Flash ROM and gapps as needed.

4 ) Reboot

(Quote and Info by Mpgrimm2)

 Mpgrimm2's Notes about /boot Partition Limits, Rom Install Scripts, and AcmeInstallers

Mpgrimm2's Full /data/media build Recovery Notes



*Troubleshooting:*
*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks(Important):*
*Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.


Spoiler



*1)Add flash Support for Android:*

[Video]How to Install the Adobe Flash Player on Any Android Device 2.3-4.4 

Note: Official flash support for Android was removed after CM9(Android 4.0.2).

-You can add support back by installing the Flash apk file and using a supported Web Browser.

-To use flash and nexfix without having to add support it's recommend to use CM9.

-To add flash support for *CM11, Android 4.4.2*, get the hacked Adobe Flash player 11.1 here and use it with the Dolphin Browser here, plus the dolphin Jetpack Plugin here.

-Enable flash in the Dolphin browser by going to settings/web content/ and set the flash player to on demand or always on.

*2)Add Support for Netfix with Newer versions of Android CM10-CM11:*

[XDA Thread]Run current Netflix on CM10 & 11 Xposed Framework module

*3)If you tablet boots into WebOS by default, then do the following to make it boot in Android:*

-Download Jcsullins update-boot-cm-default.zip

-Flash the zip file through any recovery to make android boot by default.

*4)If your Touchpad skips moboot and boots right into Android, then do the following:*
-Hold the home key while booting to force moboot to display the Menu.
-To fix this problem use a Rooted File explorer, like X-plore, to delete the moboot.next file located @ Root/Boot/
-This problem is often caused by using the CyBoot app in WebOS.

-If moboot is missing completely place the moboot .zip file into the cminstall folder on the HP TP and run the ACMEInstaller.

*5)You can enable additional reboot options like recovery by enabling Developer options.*

-Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.
-A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.
-Check "Advanced reboot" to get the Recovery/Boot loader options.

*6)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.*

-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

*7)If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.*
-With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.
-Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.
-Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery

*8)If you are unable to find the Play Store after you install Android, then you will need to reflash your gapps package. *

-Click Here for the how to video!

*9)If you are unable to find the camera app install this Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:*
-This will also make the camera preview full screen.



*Bricking, Boot Loop, Help & Fixes(Important):*



Spoiler



*If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a boot loop or not responding:*
-Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.
-Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.

-If you're stuck in a boot loop restore a back or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:

-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops.

-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:
-Doing an install with ACMEInstaller can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.

*If your TouchPad seems bricked and won't turn on:*
-If your battery has been fully drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TouchPad a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.

-After charging the HP TouchPad for a full day try holding down, home + power + volume down for 30+ seconds.

-If the tablet does not turn on after the previous steps it may be bricked and you will need to run the TPDebrick procedure found in the thread below:

*Developer Jcsullins has posted a thread "TPDebrick v0.4" dedicated to helping people with bricked HP TouchPads(Important):*
Note* All debricking questions should be posted here!

*-**Warning:* Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.
-*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.
Or
-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add condition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

*If you ran the WebOS doctor but it got stuck at 8-12% follow the instructions in the threads below:*

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

Touchpad Backup with QPST -- need this for unbricking:

*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*:
-Download a flashable.zip to increase the size of your internal storage.

*How to Change the DPI settings:*
-If your home screen looks a little off then you may wish to change the DPI/LCD density.

*Note:* Setting the DPI to something other than 160 or 120 can cause compatibility issues with the Google Play Store. If you are unable to download and install apps then change the DPI to 160 or 120.
You can change the DPI settings either by using a free LCD app or by editing the build prop. The two apps below will do the job.

Resolution change / Density, DPI Play Store Link:
or
Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
Build.prop Editor, Play Store Link:



*How and when to Use the WebOS Doctor **(Important):*



Spoiler



*Q: What's the WebOS Doctor and when should I use it?*

*Click Here to Watch the WebOS Doctor Instructional video:*

The WebOS Doctor is a program that has two main functions for HP TouchPad users. It can either update your version of WebOS or fix problems with a damaged WebOS by completely reinstalling it. If WebOS no longer boots or apps and preware have stopped working correctly, then you will need to resinstall WebOS with the Doctor. A failed or interrupted attempt at changing the partition sizes with WebOS preware app Tailor may cause these problems. To check what version of WebOS is currently installed go to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version

*Note(Important):* You *MUST* uninstall Android before running the WebOS doctor. Failing to remove Android before running the Doctor can result in the process becoming stuck at 8-12% and potentially bricking the device. If you are currently stuck visit the thread below for information about fixing the problem. If you're unable to use the tablet at all follow the instructions in Jcsullins TPDebrick thread.

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

TPDebrick v004 - Jcsullins dedicated thread for fixing Bricked TouchPads:

*Note(Important):* Running the Doctor will completely wipe all personal information, applications and preware from the TouchPad. Media like music and movies will not be affected. However I would recommend backing your important files to PC, before running the Doctor.

*Note(Important):* In order to install apps from the WebOS store you will need to get the Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services.

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

*How to run the WebOS Doctor:*

1) Install Java

-Java must be installed in order for the TouchPad to communicate with your PC.

2) You *MUST* completely uninstall Android from the HP TouchPad before running the WebOS doctor. Remove Android by running the ACMEUinstaller2. Watch the following video for full uninstall instructions.

How to Uninstall Android or CyanogenMod on the HP TouchPad (All versions)

3) Download the latest 3.0.5 WebOS doctor application to your PC, place the file in an easy to find location. If upgrading you can check your current version from WebOS by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version.

WebOS Doctor 3.0.0 to 3.0.5 Official Links

4) Put the tablet into WebOS recovery mode by doing the following:

-In WebOS Reboot the device by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ select "Reset options" choose restart.

-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode. Note the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Once in WebOS recovery mode connect your USB cable to the PC.

5) Now you're ready to run the WebOS Doctor app by clicking on the .jar file you downloaded in the previous step. Be sure that your tablet is fully charged and connected with the USB cable before starting this process. Running out of power or interrupting this process in anyway could brick your HP TouchPad. Please be careful and fully read the instructions before beginning.

-Double click the webosdoctor.jar file to launch the app

-Select your language then click next

-Accept the licence agreement, read the warning message then select next to begin the install.

-Be patient the process can take anywhere from 15min to 1hour to complete.



*HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services**(Important):*


Spoiler



_*Note(Important):*_ You will need to set the date back to July, 1, 2013!

*Click Here to watch the Instructional Root Certificate video*

The Problem:
A vital "root certificate" on webOS devices is due to expire on July 23, 2013. This certificate gives Touchpad users access to HPs cloud services for the App catalogue and Backing up the device. When the "root certificate" expires users will no longer have access to the App catalogue and backed up data. Furthermore HPs online WebOS support is expected to disappear altogether by the end of the year. So it's recommended to backup your personal data and essential Touchpad software to your PC now.

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

The solution:
Getting a free App catalog update will fix the "root certificate" problem as long as you downloaded it before July,23,2013. If you are hearing about this after July,23,2013, then you will need to first set the date to June,23,2013. To do this boot into WebOS and go to settings/Date & Time, toggle off the "Network Time". Now adjust the date accordingly and download the Update, once complete comeback and Toggle on the "Network Time" button back to on.

To get the update in WebOS go to Downloads/HP App Catalog. Open the app Catalog and select the categories tab at the bottom. Next click on the "new" tab at the top and Scroll down the page till you see "App Catalog Update". Now install the update and your Touchpad support will continue to work in a post WebOS world.

Note: You may get a message saying the installed failed but this is incorrect. You just need to reboot the tablet into WebOS and the patch will be installed.

Note:This update requires webOS 2.1+ to be installed. Devices with older versions will need to run the WebOS Doctor first, the latest version is 3.0.5.

Additional threads and info:

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

HP to issue root certificate fix, ensure continued access to webOS cloud services

The webOS Survival Kit: everything you need to know should webOS doomsday come

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

*Recommended downloads:*
webOS Quick Installer

WebOS doctor

*Additional WebOS Performance Tweaks:*
*I would highly recommend doing the following tweaks. Read the full instructional guide in the link below:*
HP TouchPad Setup Guide Part 1: Speed Up Your Tablet With Preware, Homebrew & Patches [WebOS]

*Download and install the following packages from Preware:*
You should see a noticeable speed improvement while using WebOS. Also a few apps to improve functionality. 
Note* You will need to reboot the device after installing most of these packages:

*-EOM Overlord Monitoring
-Muffle System Logging
-Remove Dropped Packet Logging
-Unset CFQ IQ Scheduler
-Unthrottle Download Manager
-Increase Touch Sensitivity and Smoothness 10
-Quiet Powerd Messages (sic)
-Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
-Advanced Rest Options
-Disk Cache Mod
-Unhide Developer Mode Icon
-Reduce Minimum Brightness
-CyBoot
-Ad Blocker OR Max Block - Do not install both.
-Private Browsing (adds an option to your browser)*

*Reduce Logging & Patch 'em Up:*
This patch require you to log into Skype with the "Phone and Video Calls" app. 
Once there place a call to this number using the dialer type: "##5647#" 
A logging window will launch, choose to "Clear Logs" first then "Change Logging Levels" and setting logging to "minimal". 
Once done, exit the app - your logging levels are now changed.

If you have never used Preware you can watch the 2nd video about Flashing the HP Touchpads A6 Firmware to get it installed.
You will also learn how to use the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software to install Preware.
Both of these procedures are highly recommended and can be done as part of your post apocalyptic WebOS Survival.



*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep (Important):*

*Full step by step A6 Firmware Flashing instructions and Info here!*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
-Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass before the history can be accumulated.
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

*A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad RootsWiki

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware XDA

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
[video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter the following command
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.
Note: If you input the command and get a message saying it said can't open the A6 device, then try toggling developer mode off and on.

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:*
[video]How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.



*Donate to the Developers:*
Donate to show your appreciation to our hard working developers:

*Donate to **Jcsullins**:*

*Donate to Dorregaray:*

*Donate to Evervolv Team (Flintman):*

*Donate to Invisiblek:*

*Donate to Milaq:*


----------



## noseph

Dirty flashing this ROM over CM9 may be OK for taking a quick look, but it is probably a bad idea when this moves to Alpha.


----------



## pdawg17

colt223 said:


> *I did a complete backup, then just installed the CM10 preview from Goo Manager/TWRP over the top of my current setup. No data wipe or uninstall, just clear cache/dalvik*
> Installed fine, all of my apps seemed to be there. No audio, but wifi seemed stable. All of my settings carried over nicely, wifi, go launcher, etc.
> I tried 2 games. Plants vs Zombies and Osmos HD. Both seemed to work fine for testing, I didnt play long.
> But, with no sound and other issues, I ended up restoring my backup after about 5 minutes also.
> But it looks very promising, thanks to the Devs for the hard work!


Did you have Google Now? I first installed over the top and although every seemed to work "ok" there was no Google Now...had to do a fresh install to get that...


----------



## nevertells

From my reading, Jelly Bean does not support Flash, so things like YouTube will not work.


----------



## comhack

nevertells said:


> From my reading, Jelly Bean does not support Flash, so things like YouTube will not work.


Actually flash works perfectly. You just need to sideload the apk. It works beautifully on my Nexus 7 running JB. The youtube issue is with this build not JB. I just uploaded the latest flash.apk from my LG Nitro running JB: https://www.box.com/s/315da14d4ccce6b81e31


----------



## danakajoel

How can you tell if google now is working?


----------



## trekrev

Well I have been playing around with this 'preview' edition for an hour now and flashed over the top of my latest cm9 
build (20120812) made a backup with the 08012012 build. Haven't gotten to looking for GoogleNow but I will soon. My "first impressions" are that this will be a very nice OS for the Touchpad. I was so anxious to tryout JB that I forgot to flash gapps with it ... UT OH ... but thanks to TWIRP working like a charm on this build too I flashed the lastest JB gapps. I am typing this with my Bluetoooth keyboard whiched paired without a hitch. I even think it works Better than the ICS build with the current Bluetooth drivers. These are of course first impressions but a BIG Thank you goes out to JCSullins and I noticed Eyeballer seemed to even be helping with this preview. Thanks to all on CM team and TeamWin for their efforts.


----------



## tanush

looks brilliant....
can we like dual boot this and CM9???


----------



## pokefloote

tanush said:


> looks brilliant....
> can we like dual boot this and CM9???


There really isn't much of a reason to do that... JB is just like ICS, just smoother and with Google Now.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tanush said:


> looks brilliant....
> can we like dual boot this and CM9???


Best thing to do is make a Nandroid backup in CWM or TWRP and then test CM10 out. Once you've had your fun, just restore that backup and presto change-o your back to your current Rom and setup. If you like CM10 you can make a backup of that too, have fun

How to make a Nandroid backup with CWM and TWRP2:


----------



## andymw

OK, tried to follow the instructions but missed the bit about renaming the OS upgrade by adding update at the start. I've lost all my apps and it took me three goes to get it installed. At least I have JB and I'm playing with it now  It's not really a problem as I have most stuff in the cloud, but beware .... you can screw up if you are too keen to install it. RTFM


----------



## RolandDeschain79

andymw said:


> OK, tried to follow the instructions but missed the bit about renaming the OS upgrade by adding update at the start. I've lost all my apps and it took me three goes to get it installed. At least I have JB and I'm playing with it now  It's not really a problem as I have most stuff in the cloud, but beware .... you can screw up if you are too keen to install it. RTFM


I'm sorry to hear you lost your setup. Try doing a Nandroid backup so that won't happen again in the future. I just made that bit a little larger so it won't be missed.


----------



## N2Motion

Remolten said:


> You used the CMD to initially install Android. Even if you mess up commands it doesn't do anything. The command simply won't execute and it doesn't screw up the Touchpad.


I did use the CMD initially but I tried updating the Novacom or something or other and my pc came to everything short of a crash. I don't know what happened but I want to avoid having to rely on my pc to do anything for my TouchPad. Thanks for the info.


----------



## N2Motion

modd said:


> I did it through TWRP and it worked. I wiped system, data and both caches.
> 
> Make sure you have a backup of your CM9.


So I don't have to add the moboot file and I wouldn't have to add CWM since I am running TWRP. Is this right? Thanks for the help!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

N2Motion said:


> So I don't have to add the moboot file and I wouldn't have to add CWM since I am running TWRP. Is this right? Thanks for the help!


I believe that is correct. If you don't plan on uninstalling CM9 and you are upgrading from CM9 to CM10 preview. Please be sure to make a Nandroid backup before flashing anything. Its not even an Alpha 0.5 just a preview, so things could possibly go wrong. Be safe, flash happy


----------



## N2Motion

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I believe that is correct. If you don't plan on uninstalling CM9 and you are upgrading from CM9 to CM10 preview. Please be sure to make a Nandroid backup before flashing anything. Its not even an Alpha 0.5 just a preview, so things could possibly go wrong. Be safe, flash happy


I appreciate the help; thanks for sharing the link and for taking the time to do the video.


----------



## Brawlking

I installed over top of my CM9, everything except what's been noted previously works well, all my Email accounts came over, all my contacts, all my apps, etc. Cant wait for HW video, and some audio, I like to watch a lot of video on my TouchPad, but it seems to work just fine so far. Can't wait for more


----------



## pdawg17

Brawlking said:


> I installed over top of my CM9, everything except what's been noted previously works well, all my Email accounts came over, all my contacts, all my apps, etc. Cant wait for HW video, and some audio, I like to watch a lot of video on my TouchPad, but it seems to work just fine so far. Can't wait for more


Do you have Google Now though? When I installed over the top I could not set that up. I had the search box but no "cards"...


----------



## trekrev

pdawg17 said:


> Do you have Google Now though? When I installed over the top I could not set that up. I had the search box but no "cards"...


I installed over the top of cm9 and yes Google Now was there ... in the programs drawer titled: Google. Check there and see. Hope this helps.

BTW it shows up only in 'portrait' view not landscape.


----------



## Brawlking

pdawg17 said:


> Do you have Google Now though? When I installed over the top I could not set that up. I had the search box but no "cards"...


No, it does not look like I have Google Now.


----------



## pdawg17

Brawlking said:


> No, it does not look like I have Google Now.


Yeah I had to do a clean install to get it to show up...


----------



## Zzed

whiteskate85 said:


> Has anyone installed yet? any chance thispost could be move under /CyanogenMod [HP Touchpad]...	More people would see it there  Great work looks great and will flash it when i get home....
> 
> Thank you for your hard work on the Hp Touchpad my family couldnt live with out it.


There is a reason it's titled a preview. I've installed via GooManager/TWRP with no issues. I restored my backup after less than 2 hours of playing. Don't expect it to be your daily driver rom and make a ba kup


----------



## emadul

Just installed this, runs pretty fast, audio not working, youtube not working which is frustrating, but expected since its a preview. Made a video of what works for those who are still waiting to install:


----------



## modd

I am seeing increased battery drain during sleep. Is it the case with any of you.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

modd said:


> I am seeing increased battery drain during sleep. Is it the case with any of you.


Yes I found the same thing, It was about double for me.


----------



## pIt-pIt

For those ho dosent have google now install the jelly bean market found on goo.im it works well for me and i got google now once i have instal it

Btw sorry for my bad english


----------



## tanush

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Best thing to do is make a Nandroid backup in CWM or TWRP and then test CM10 out. Once you've had your fun, just restore that backup and presto change-o your back to your current Rom and setup. If you like CM10 you can make a backup of that too, have fun
> 
> How to make a Nandroid backup with CWM and TWRP2:


thnx a lot... i would do this !!


----------



## Brawlking

goo.im seems to be down, haven't been able to download gapps again and reinstall it to see if Now comes up


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Brawlking said:


> goo.im seems to be down, haven't been able to download gapps again and reinstall it to see if Now comes up


You're right it seems to be down ATM. I'm currently uploading a review for Cool Tools but if its not back by the time it finishes, I will make a link. Flashing should be fun, not frustrating









Its back up now


----------



## Brawlking

pIt-pIt said:


> For those ho dosent have google now install the jelly bean market found on goo.im it works well for me and i got google now once i have instal it
> 
> Btw sorry for my bad english


I tried that, still didn't show up.


----------



## Razor512

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why doesn't cyanogenmod see a device with 1024MB of RAM, as having 1024MB of RAM, Where did the other 160MB of RAM go for it to only see 864MB?

is it sharing memory with the GPU or is it just not wanting to use the full 1GB?
Is the system resurving RAM, if so, does it need 160MB of RAM. (if so then that would mean that the android has a larger memory foorprint than windows 7 as it is using over 500MB of RAM just on it's self at system startup. which is more than what windows 7 uses (if superfetch is not taken into account)


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Razor512 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why doesn't cyanogenmod see a device with 1024MB of RAM, as having 1024MB of RAM, Where did the other 160MB of RAM go for it to only see 864MB?
> 
> is it sharing memory with the GPU or is it just not wanting to use the full 1GB?
> Is the system resurving RAM, if so, does it need 160MB of RAM. (if so then that would mean that the android has a larger memory foorprint than windows 7 as it is using over 500MB of RAM just on it's self at system startup. which is more than what windows 7 uses (if superfetch is not taken into account)


Don't worry that's perfectly normal. My two pads also say 864MB. Part of the total 1GB must be reserved for the system and GPU. 864MB is what you have left for apps and you can monitor the usage of this. Checkout this video where I use the go launcher and the go launcher task manager widget. Its great free software and the links are in the description of the video.





I should also probably point out that Win 7 uses x86 CPU's with caches and Android uses ARM CPU's with no memory caches. It's different architecture and not really directly comparable.


----------



## Vnge

I saw that you have both recoveries installed. How am i able to install both? I currently have cwm. And as a question, if you hit Reboot to Recovery, where does it go?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Vnge said:


> I saw that you have both recoveries installed. How am i able to install both? I currently have cwm. And as a question, if you hit Reboot to Recovery, where does it go?


It's actually not recommended to have both installed at the same time. Bad things could happen if you keep them both. Rebooting into Recovery should take you right to CWM or TWRP, they are your Recovery options. Rebooting into bootloader, will take you into the menu where you can choose from the available boot options.

Fast forward this video to 0:55 and see where the rabbit hole goes







Flashing zip files and making backups is done from here.
http://youtu.be/pwK8Q63fRG8


----------



## Vnge

What types of bad things are you talking about?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Vnge said:


> What types of bad things are you talking about?


There is a limited amount of space, your boot cup is half full or empty. Overflow that space and it might not boot anymore


----------



## Vnge

RolandDeschain79 said:


> There is a limited amount of space, your boot cup is half full or empty. Overflow that space and it might not boot anymore


Ah, wow.. that sounds kinda fun. So with these known problems why do you do it? and inspire others to do so as well


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Vnge said:


> Ah, wow.. that sounds kinda fun. So with these known problems why do you do it? and inspire others to do so as well


Lol Don't Do What Donny Don't Does. Well I was trying to inspire people to make Nandroid backups. Best way to protect yourself when Adventuring into Android country. It's a big country, lots of signs; people constantly telling you to come back two weeks from now









Mostly friendly folk but they don't care much for questions. When you finally ask for directions you get 4 different answers and end up looping yourself over a cliff and over.. So sometimes I make these little videos to try and help out









Don't do what donny don't does


----------



## Vnge

I understand completely, but I have another question: I installed TWRP through a zip from cwm because I couldnt get the open script to work.. and I was wondering how do I change the name of that in moboot. The recovery name still says "Clockwork Recovery Mod" but when I click on it, it goes to TWRP as I installed. Suggestions?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Vnge said:


> I understand completely, but I have another question: I installed TWRP through a zip from cwm because I couldnt get the open script to work.. and I was wondering how do I change the name of that in moboot. The recovery name still says "Clockwork Recovery Mod" but when I click on it, it goes to TWRP as I installed. Suggestions?


Oh right, you do like those tricky sorts of questions. Well if you installed the flashable version it was TWRP 2.1.1 and that version has that glitch. I think you can install the newer version from open recover script in goo manager, if you either change the name or the download location.. I think there are a few issues with the new TWRP still so i've been using both.. Note*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Don't Do What Donny Don't Does. You might end up with both from messing around with it, or even an exciting boot loop. My CWM works fine but my TWRP doesn't flash zips. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Donny Don't urges me to tell that you can't restore a Nandroid backup made with CWM in TWRP and vice versa. SO be careful when switching around and using backups. Flash safe, flash happy







[/background]


----------



## Redflea

If anyone wants to build CM10 (or CM9, for that matter) for their TP, I've added a CM10 build section to my guide at the link below (and always in my sig).

Very easy stuff if you have a computer you can install Ubuntu on (I dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu on a laptop).

http://goo.gl/Zpht8

Current page of thread for support w/building CM9/CM10 here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15586-guide-build-your-own-cm9-for-touchpad/page__st__760


----------



## webdroidmt

For those that may be interested in trying another JellyBean flavor, O.A.T has released an early version based on CM10. It's basically subject to the same limitations as the JC Sullins build. Check out his post here http://forum.xda-dev...948&postcount=1 and if you download it, click the Thanks button for him. Just scroll down for the d/l links. If you're not an XDA member, find a post by him here on Rootzwiki and click the Like/Thanks button here. Here's a good post by him to use to thank him. http://rootzwiki.com...750#entry875078

*EDIT*: A poster on O.A.T's XDA thread claims the HWA is working for him/her with YouTube and MX Player???

Mike T


----------



## RolandDeschain79

webdroidmt said:


> For those that may be interested in trying another JellyBean flavor, O.A.T has released an early version based on CM10. It's basically subject to the same limitations as the JC Sullins build. Check out his post here http://forum.xda-dev...948&postcount=1 and if you download it, click the Thanks button for him. Just scroll down for the d/l links. If you're not an XDA member, find a post by him here on Rootzwiki and click the Like/Thanks button here. Here's a good post by him to use to thank him. http://rootzwiki.com...750#entry875078
> 
> *EDIT*: A poster on O.A.T's XDA thread claims the HWA is working for him/her with YouTube and MX Player???
> 
> Mike T


Hey Mike, thanks for sharing this. I'm going to checkout this Rom.


----------



## webdroidmt

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey Mike, thanks for sharing this. I'm going to checkout this Rom.


You're welcome. Thanks for maintaining this thread, as well as your other video threads.  I'm doing a nandroid now, gonna' check it out now too.

Mike T


----------



## RolandDeschain79

webdroidmt said:


> You're welcome. Thanks for maintaining this thread, as well as your other video threads.  I'm doing a nandroid now, gonna' check it out now too.
> 
> Mike T


You are very welcome, i'm happy to do my part Got to love Nandroid backups, I made one for each of my favorite rom setups yesterday. Would you mind reporting back here with your findings? I'm working on fallout2 again, made some progress but I have a lot of things to test with dos box turbo. it's running stable but slow in Bochs. I'm very interested in trying out this new jelly bean build, new roms get me excited lol


----------



## webdroidmt

I know you're a big FO fan, I've also been a pretty big fan from the early days up until the last FO from Bethesda. I was really big into the mods and such but quite frankly....I'm done with it! At least for now. LOL

Here's a small rundown on O.a.T's LnT CM10 rom to this point. It's actually quite good and very streamlined, as is customary with his roms. He does good work!

Status bar:
Battery % not working but shows up when you tap the status bar
AM/PM which never worked for me on CM9 is working here

Settings:
Developer options/Launch Tools Force Closes. *EDIT2*: Fixed this issue by pushing the Development apk from JC Sullins' CM10 build to /system/app.

I just wiped cache/dalvik and installed the rom and gapps over CM9, for some reason a few of my apps became "uninstalled", reinstalled and they worked fine. *EDIT4*: Sorry for yet another edit but these apps didn't get uninstalled. I forgot that I previously went back to a nandroid while using CM9 and never reinstalled these apps.This was not an issue of this CM10 rom

The game, Avadon Black Fortress had issues with the latest Adreno drivers in CM9, it works fine with the Adreno drivers in this CM10 rom.

I'm having some force close issues with Wallpaper Wizardrii but I may just need to clear the cache/data in that app.

HWA:

Is working for me with You Tube HD, MX Player, BS Player and Dice Player. Netflix attempts to play the movie but goes to a black screen and craps out.

I'm more into real world usability but for all you benchmark people out there: 

Antutu crashed the first time, tried again and got a score of *5967*, a fairly decent score. This is with 384/1782
CPU 2777
GPU 1365
RAM 1152
I/O 673

Quadrant score was *3207*

Well, that's about it, pretty good overall experience for such an early taste of the light & tasty. 







 Thanks to O.a.T

*EDIT*: As an aside, in case anybody is wondering...wifi connected immediately and USB transfer (MTP) works fine as expected. *Of course, no sound as yet*.

*EDIT3*: Almost forgot, Google Now appears to be working properly with location services but of course, no voice input.

Mike T


----------



## RolandDeschain79

webdroidmt said:


> I know you're a big FO fan, I've also been a pretty big fan from the early days up until the last FO from Bethesda. I was really big into the mods and such but quite frankly....I'm done with it! At least for now. LOL
> 
> Here's a small rundown on O.a.T's LnT CM10 rom to this point. It's actually quite good and very streamlined, as is customary with his roms. He does good work!
> 
> Status bar:
> Battery % not working but shows up when you tap the status bar
> AM/PM which never worked for me on CM9 is working here
> 
> Settings:
> Developer options/Launch Tools Force Closes. *EDIT2*: Fixed this issue by pushing the Development apk from JC Sullins' CM10 build to /system/app.
> 
> I just wiped cache/dalvik and installed the rom and gapps over CM9, for some reason a few of my apps became "uninstalled", reinstalled and they worked fine. *EDIT4*: Sorry for yet another edit but these apps didn't get uninstalled. I forgot that I previously went back to a nandroid while using CM9 and never reinstalled these apps.This was not an issue of this CM10 rom
> 
> The game, Avadon Black Fortress had issues with the latest Adreno drivers in CM9, it works fine with the Adreno drivers in this CM10 rom.
> 
> I'm having some force close issues with Wallpaper Wizardrii but I may just need to clear the cache/data in that app.
> 
> HWA:
> 
> Is working for me with You Tube HD, MX Player, BS Player and Dice Player. Netflix attempts to play the movie but goes to a black screen and craps out.
> 
> I'm more into real world usability but for all you benchmark people out there:
> 
> Antutu crashed the first time, tried again and got a score of *5967*, a fairly decent score. This is with 384/1782
> CPU 2777
> GPU 1365
> RAM 1152
> I/O 673
> 
> Quadrant score was *3207*
> 
> Well, that's about it, pretty good overall experience for such an early taste of the light & tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to O.a.T
> 
> *EDIT*: As an aside, in case anybody is wondering...wifi connected immediately and USB transfer (MTP) works fine as expected. *Of course, no sound as yet*.
> 
> *EDIT3*: Almost forgot, Google Now appears to be working properly with location services but of course, no voice input.
> 
> Mike T


*What no sound but does the Camera work? *ahahha joking, joking. I lol when I see people ask that after the list of other things that don't work, couldn't help myself.

Thank you for the excellent run down! Great to hear your experience and caution when flashing it over CM9 through recovery. Have you attempted to use the ACMEinstaller2 method of upgrade? This worked almost perfect for me when I tested Jcsullins CM10 preview out. I will install it like that and have some fun. Just got to finish some testing first, so much testing.

Lol Ya I'm a huge fallout fan, You might give it another go if it works out. Me and youtube user flormariadulce have made some good progress. Sound works on both Bochs and QEMU for fallout2. Stability in QEMU and speed in Bochs are still problems but DOSBOX turbo may solve the problem. Still working on it


----------



## webdroidmt

RolandDeschain79 said:


> *What no sound but does the Camera work? *ahahha joking, joking. I lol when I see people ask that after the list of other things that don't work, couldn't help myself.
> 
> Thank you for the excellent run down! Great to hear your experience and caution when flashing it over CM9 through recovery. Have you attempted to use the ACMEinstaller2 method of upgrade? This worked almost perfect for me when I tested Jcsullins CM10 preview out. I will install it like that and have some fun. Just got to finish some testing first, so much testing.
> 
> Lol Ya I'm a huge fallout fan, You might give it another go if it works out. Me and youtube user flormariadulce have made some good progress. Sound works on both Bochs and QEMU for fallout2. Stability in QEMU and speed in Bochs are still problems but DOSBOX turbo may solve the problem. Still working on it


Quite frankly, I only use Acme when it's a necessity. In the year I've had my TP with some form of CM, I used it to initially setup CM7, initially setup CM9 and once more when I screwed up my TP's boot folder and had to redo everything. Oops, one more time when I used JC Sullins SD Card fix to increase my internal storage.

As for the sound and camera, 2 weeks, 336 hours or 20,160 minutes , whichever comes first!









Mike T


----------



## Gradular

webdroidmt said:


> I know you're a big FO fan, I've also been a pretty big fan from the early days up until the last FO from Bethesda. I was really big into the mods and such but quite frankly....I'm done with it! At least for now. LOL
> 
> Here's a small rundown on O.a.T's LnT CM10 rom to this point. It's actually quite good and very streamlined, as is customary with his roms. He does good work!
> 
> Status bar:
> Battery % not working but shows up when you tap the status bar
> AM/PM which never worked for me on CM9 is working here
> 
> Settings:
> Developer options/Launch Tools Force Closes. *EDIT2*: Fixed this issue by pushing the Development apk from JC Sullins' CM10 build to /system/app.
> 
> I just wiped cache/dalvik and installed the rom and gapps over CM9, for some reason a few of my apps became "uninstalled", reinstalled and they worked fine. *EDIT4*: Sorry for yet another edit but these apps didn't get uninstalled. I forgot that I previously went back to a nandroid while using CM9 and never reinstalled these apps.This was not an issue of this CM10 rom
> 
> The game, Avadon Black Fortress had issues with the latest Adreno drivers in CM9, it works fine with the Adreno drivers in this CM10 rom.
> 
> I'm having some force close issues with Wallpaper Wizardrii but I may just need to clear the cache/data in that app.
> 
> HWA:
> 
> Is working for me with You Tube HD, MX Player, BS Player and Dice Player. Netflix attempts to play the movie but goes to a black screen and craps out.
> 
> I'm more into real world usability but for all you benchmark people out there:
> 
> Antutu crashed the first time, tried again and got a score of *5967*, a fairly decent score. This is with 384/1782
> CPU 2777
> GPU 1365
> RAM 1152
> I/O 673
> 
> Quadrant score was *3207*
> 
> Well, that's about it, pretty good overall experience for such an early taste of the light & tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to O.a.T
> 
> *EDIT*: As an aside, in case anybody is wondering...wifi connected immediately and USB transfer (MTP) works fine as expected. *Of course, no sound as yet*.
> 
> *EDIT3*: Almost forgot, Google Now appears to be working properly with location services but of course, no voice input.
> 
> Mike T


Sounds like its kanged off of JCSullins rom. Same issues....

Sent from my HP TouchPad running Android 4.0.4 cm9 a2.0 official nightly 07xx


----------



## webdroidmt

Gradular said:


> Sounds like its kanged off of JCSullins rom. Same issues....
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad running Android 4.0.4 cm9 a2.0 official nightly 07xx


No, actually he built from CyanogenMod's source, just like *anybody* else can do. Technically, any rom that's built from CM source is a kang, so O.a.T's rom is a CM kang. JC Sullins is a team member of CM, so his build is representative of what will come unofficially/officially from CM.

Also, O.a.T's rom was built from a later CM source, which is probably why HWA works for the most part but does not on JC Sullins' preview build.

Mike T


----------



## RolandDeschain79

webdroidmt said:


> No, actually he built from CyanogenMod's source, just like *anybody* else can do. Technically, any rom that's built from CM source is a kang, so O.a.T's rom is a CM kang. JC Sullins is a team member of CM, so his build is representative of what will come unofficially/officially from CM.
> 
> Also, O.a.T's rom was built from a later CM source, which is probably why HWA works for the most part but does not on JC Sullins' preview build.
> 
> Mike T


Thank you for all the info I'm going to test it out soon. Just got to get fallout2 out to the pubilc with sound first.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Note* I have added Direct links for Gapps files due to continued problems with the goo.im servers. Please﻿ check the OP for links.


----------



## dmgilfilen

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Note** I have added Direct links* for Gapps files due to continued problems with the goo.im servers. Please﻿ check the OP for links.


Sorry to be so slow - "I have added direct links".... where? I went to your youtube page but all I found were the videos...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

dmgilfilen said:


> Sorry to be so slow - "I have added direct links".... where? I went to your youtube page but all I found were the videos...


Well I have all the versions in the description of this video. The JB one is provide in the OP. I will add the others too, just give me a few moments.






Actually I just checked and they were all already there. Lol don't forget to check the OP when looking for links, thanks

New*Direct Downloads:

CyanogenMod 10.0.x, 4.1.1, gapps-jb-20120726-signed:
http://www.mediafire...xbhdcp2yb5j3q8c

CyanogenMod 9.0.x, 4.0.3-4, gapps-ics-20120429-signed:
http://www.mediafire...a0fk09q71ndmqmn

CyanogenMod 7.1-2.x, 2.3.5-7, gapps-gb-20110828-signed:
http://www.mediafire...0dtt1w7jl1tv6zp


----------



## dmgilfilen

Antutu Benchmark Test keeps locking up my CM10, before it gets to any of the screen tests - have to do the force reboot. Anyone else having this problem? Sign of a corrupt upgrade from CM9?


----------



## nevertells

dmgilfilen said:


> Antutu Benchmark Test keeps locking up my CM10, before it gets to any of the screen tests - have to do the force reboot. Anyone else having this problem? Sign of a corrupt upgrade from CM9?


The developer of Antutu may not have made the necessary changes yet to his program to make it compatible with Jelly Bean.


----------



## Executor

Works fine on my GNex running CM10, it's more than likely due to the features that aren't working yet in jcsullins' preview.


----------



## colt223

Without getting the "2 weeks" answer, has anyone heard anything about CM10 for touchpad.
There was quite the buzz going around the first of August, but since then its like tumbleweeds blowing across a deserted street. Just curious if anyone 'in the loop' has heard anything. Are they still making good progress, have they hit a serious snag?
I am more than happy with CM9 on my 3 TP's, just curious about the progress is all.


----------



## Zzed

dmgilfilen said:


> Antutu Benchmark Test keeps locking up my CM10, before it gets to any of the screen tests - have to do the force reboot. Anyone else having this problem? Sign of a corrupt upgrade from CM9?


Antutu ran for me on the CM10 preview, with poor results. I'll have to try again since the app has been adjusted for JB.


----------



## rwcqlove

some people said that touchpad has been abandoned, i don't know, but happy for thankful for everyone's effort


----------



## drgci

rwcqlove said:


> some people said that touchpad has been abandoned, i don't know, but happy for thankful for everyone's effort


I thing the same thing
but its OK finally we have a full working ICS, I use holo launcher HD and its unbelievable smooth


----------



## Executor

Anyone who thinks it's been abandoned is an idiot, look how long it took for CM9 to get its first alpha on the Touchpad. ICS source became available 19 Oct 2011 (CM7 alpha 2 came out the same day, BTW), and alpha 0 for the Touchpad was released 18 Jan 2012, just shy of three months later. It hasn't even been two months since JB source was released. I'm anxiously awaiting a relatively stable build of CM10, too, but Jesus Christ people, have some patience.


----------



## jinchoung

everything in the posts still seems to be about ics so just wondering if anybody is working on jelly bean for touchpad and if there's another forum tracking that?

thanks

jin


----------



## yarly

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/q/status:merged+project:CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin+branch:jellybean,n,z


----------



## Executor

Yes, it's being worked on. As I explained here, it's no different than the transition between CM7 and CM9. The ICS source code was released on 19 October 2011, and CM9 alpha 0 (the first public release) for the Touchpad wasn't released until 18 January 2012, just under three months later. We didn't even get a video of it running on the Touchpad until 10 January. Since it hasn't even been two months since the JB source code became available, to assume that the project has been abandoned is foolish at best.


----------



## Brawlking

Executor said:


> Yes, it's being worked on. As I explained here, it's no different than the transition between CM7 and CM9. The ICS source code was released on 19 October 2011, and CM9 alpha 0 (the first public release) for the Touchpad wasn't released until 18 January 2012, just under three months later. We didn't even get a video of it running on the Touchpad until 10 January. Since it hasn't even been two months since the JB source code became available, to assume that the project has been abandoned is foolish at best.


You're also still assuming that the transition between JB and ICS is as much of a change as between GB and ICS. JB is not a total re-write of ICS.


----------



## jinchoung

cool, thanks for the info and link to the tracker. nice to be able to keep tabs on it.

jin


----------



## rwcqlove

from the link up, it hasn't updated since october, so i want to know theses two developpers have quit this projects.


----------



## yarly

rwcqlove said:


> from the link up, it hasn't updated since october, so i want to know theses two developpers have quit this projects.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33770-not-asking-for-when-but-wondering-if-jb-is-being-workd-on/#entry944238


----------



## cobjones

Everytime you ask a puppy is killed.


----------



## Imacellist

cobjones said:


> Everytime you ask a puppy is killed.


Give him a break, hes just asking what the rest of us are curious about. If work is being done, fine, but if it has been abandoned (which is unlikely) then it is nice to know.


----------



## cobjones

Imacellist said:


> Give him a break, hes just asking what the rest of us are curious about. If work is being done, fine, but if it has been abandoned (which is unlikely) then it is nice to know.


If you look around (gerrit, irc) then you would know it is being worked on..

We don't need 10 threads asking for etas and if general work is done.


----------



## betam4x

Hi Everyone,

Hope all is well! Just a couple questions for you.

1) Are any developers working on CM10 for the HP Touchpad?

2) Is anyone working on getting Linux Kernel 3.x working on the Touchpad?

Just curious.


----------



## 3Dawg

It'll be ready in 2 weeks.


----------



## touchpadwill

I think the 'hushness' of late signals that it isnt being worked on. (ICS-CM9 is great though- so thankyou to the devs for that, regardless of any future progress)


----------



## Teejai

No its not been worked on, in fact due to constant nagging questions devs are now pulling all Android code.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## pdawg17

Teejai said:


> No its not been worked on, in fact due to constant nagging questions devs are now pulling all Android code.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Huh?


----------



## pokefloote

pdawg17 said:


> Huh?


They aren't pulling anything, its just annoying to see this question pop up every other day.
*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## Brawlking

1. Yes

2. Last I heard, yes, but its been a while since we've had news on the kernel itself. Try searching the forum for "kernel 3" and see what comes up.

To everyone else, if you don't have something constructive to say just don't reply. He didn't ask for an ETA, only if they were working on it which requires a simple one word answer.

Someone else was kind enough to post in another thread the JB change/merge list, if I find it I will add it here so you can see what has been or is being worked on.


----------



## yarly

"When will CM10 be out" threads merged. Lets try to go a few pages in posts before we have another one please


----------



## Brawlking

yarly said:


> "When will CM10 be out" threads merged. Lets try to go a few pages in posts before we have another one please


hah +1


----------



## Brawlking

Is there a different link, or something that has been updated more recently than this link: http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/q/status:merged+project:CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin+branch:jellybean,n,z

It shows that there haven't been any merged updates since August 9th. Is this the correct link still?


----------



## scott.743

Brawlking said:


> Is there a different link, or something that has been updated more recently than this link: http://review.cyanog...h:jellybean,n,z
> 
> It shows that there haven't been any merged updates since August 9th. Is this the correct link still?


Brawlking, I'd check this link out: http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/q/statuspen+project:CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin,n,z


----------



## shanstl23

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Im currently running a recent nightly of cm9 and have been checking every few days for new jelly bean updates for the touchpad. I havent been able to find much other than the preview build of cm9. Am i missing anything worthwhile or are we still far from a decent version of JB?


----------



## drgci

shanstl23 said:


> Mod Type:: ROM
> 
> Difficulty:: Easy
> 
> Mod Status:: Stable
> 
> Apply In:: CWM Recovery
> 
> Requires Root:: No
> 
> Source::
> Im currently running a recent nightly of cm9 and have been checking every few days for new jelly bean updates for the touchpad. I havent been able to find much other than the preview build of cm9. Am i missing anything worthwhile or are we still far from a decent version of JB?


sure you missing something you open this thread in the wrong section
And the answer in your question its no


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## Zzed

shanstl23 said:


> Im currently running a recent nightly of cm9 and have been checking every few days for new jelly bean updates for the touchpad. I havent been able to find much other than the preview build of cm9. Am i missing anything worthwhile or are we still far from a decent version of JB?


I'm guessing you mean preview build of CM10.
With partial hardware accelerated video and no sound or mic... that's a killer for me. My answer would be: no.


----------



## yarly

Merged all the CM10 threads together. Please use this one and not create another.

Thank you


----------



## HMONG.HAWAIIN

Why am I having such a hard time finding a legitimate copy/file/download of the Acme Installer 2 or 3? When I download it, it doesn't appear to look like a zip file or any file that can be opened...help!!!! I want to fix this touchpad please!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

HMONG.HAWAIIN said:


> Why am I having such a hard time finding a legitimate copy/file/download of the Acme Installer 2 or 3? When I download it, it doesn't appear to look like a zip file or any file that can be opened...help!!!! I want to fix this touchpad please!


Hey I just saw your message, sorry was out. To use those files you need to first have the Novacom software installed then you place those files into the Palm, Inc folder.

Take a look at this thread for first time installers

First time install instructions for CyanogenMod
http://rootzwiki.com...or-cyanogenmod/

The thing about Jelly Bean is that it's just a preview build right now. So not everything works most importantly the sound. So you will want to start with Ice CreamSandwich (CM9) which has almost everything working very well.

It can be found in this thread here:
http://rootzwiki.com...ild-discussion/


----------



## vegullapraveenkumar

Hi i dont how to install Android Jelly Bean in HP Touchpad 32 Gb i will try to this porocess but 
bad or error responce from other side: 'err -1bad command string this eroor is coming i dont no proper way of Android installing please explian very simply with screenshots for everything of installaion process and some errors is coming on installion of HP Touchpad so please explain very short and simpel.thanks.


----------



## nevertells

vegullapraveenkumar said:


> Hi i dont how to install Android Jelly Bean in HP Touchpad 32 Gb i will try to this porocess but
> bad or error responce from other side: 'err -1bad command string this eroor is coming i dont no proper way of Android installing please explian very simply with screenshots for everything of installaion process and some errors is coming on installion of HP Touchpad so please explain very short and simpel.thanks.


You install it the same way one updates a nightly, but don't waste your time. CM10(Jelly Bean) is no where near ready for regular use on the TouchPad. What J.C. Sullins released was just a preview of what it will look like when it is ready.


----------



## ericdabbs

Where the heck is JCSullins recently? Has he moved on from the Touchpad or has he just been real busy to develop CM10?


----------



## nevertells

ericdabbs said:


> Where the heck is JCSullins recently? Has he moved on from the Touchpad or has he just been real busy to develop CM10?


He's around.


----------



## ericdabbs

nevertells said:


> He's around.


Yeah I see he has still be doing some work on ICS. I wonder if he has hit some roadblocks on JB development.


----------



## nevertells

ericdabbs said:


> Yeah I see he has still be doing some work on ICS. I wonder if he has hit some roadblocks on JB development.


It's up to him whether he does any work on JB. Just be thankful you have such a great working version of ICS. At this point in time, I would say don't expect any development on JB for the TouchPad. That is not our call. Maybe in a few months something may pop up and we can all be grateful if that happens, whether it's J.C. Sullins or some other developer who makes it happen. And if not, life goes on and we'll be happy with what we have.


----------



## uwndrd

It's too late to worry about 4.1 anyway, 4.2 will be announced in a couple of days.


----------



## nevertells

uwndrd said:


> It's too late to worry about 4.1 anyway, 4.2 will be announced in a couple of days.


Just curious, what do you think 4.2 does that 4.1 doesn't. And for me, unless a developer decides to port JB to the TouchPad, none of it matters anyway. There hasn't been any activity or word since August 8th that any developer is working on JB for the TouchPad. It would be nice to see some of the changes that have been submitted for ICS merged into the build, but since CM has frozen any new development except bug fixes for ICS, I doubt we will see any of that either any time soon. There are over a dozen changes submitted since August 10 and they are still just sitting there. But if they never get merged, I'm perfectly happy with what we already have. Take your TouchPad to an Apple Store and compare them. I've done that and I see no reason to switch.


----------



## uwndrd

nevertells said:


> Just curious, what do you think 4.2 does that 4.1 doesn't.


And what does 4.1 does what 4.0 doesn't? And what does fresh nightly does that the previous doesn't? Those things doesn't matter for flashaholics, you know. It's the bleeding edge that we want, and nothing less.


----------



## yarly

if bleeding edge matters, then one probably owns the wrong tablet as it has never been on bleeding edge of anything. Trade it in for a nexus 7 or 10 (when it comes out).

Cheap
Easily Modifiable
Bleeding Edge
Large Size
High Quality

Picking 2 or 3 is all one typically gets with electronics.


----------



## makonaima

nevertells said:


> Take your TouchPad to an Apple Store and compare them. I've done that and I see no reason to switch.


So Never-T: I never get into the "this one is better than that one" debate. In the end it's all a matter of personal choice anyway. But I've GOT to agree with you. The TP is one of the best pieces of tablet hardware ever to hit the market. BTW: I also own a Galaxy Note 10.1, yet I'm still standing behind our little orphan.
Yarly is also correct - if bleeding edge is what's needed, then sell me your touchpad and use the proceeds to buy a "Retina Display" maybe???


----------



## yarly

Yep, it's a good tablet for modding and hacking around on, main reason I bought them. I would have been happy even without Android on them, but having it is a nice plus. I own two of them and haven't felt like ditching either. They're kind of collectibles now as well


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Bump, Thread updated for the new CM10 Preview with Sound! Links and videos updated.

Thank you James Sullins!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

I had a little late night fun testing out some Gaming with CM10 and my HP TouchPad


----------



## Lothinator

Looking forward to better battery life with this so I can switch... with the battery death issues in the touchpad, there is no way I want to risk my battery going dead while idle....

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soapinmouth

How much worse is the battery life compared to cm9?

Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


----------



## Tivangelist

Soapinmouth said:


> How much worse is the battery life compared to cm9?
> 
> Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


Personal experience only after a few hours:

minimum battery draw in Deep Sleep on CM10: -90mA
minimum battery draw in Deep Sleep on CM9: -28mA (10/28 build)


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Tivangelist said:


> Personal experience only after a few hours:
> 
> minimum battery draw in Deep Sleep on CM10: -90mA
> minimum battery draw in Deep Sleep on CM9: -28mA (10/28 build)


+1 I am also getting the same results.


----------



## andrewy

Is anyone using Preview 2 as their daily driver? I'm thinking about making the switch, only because I'm impatient and the video looked pretty close to everything I have now. Besides the battery drain (and the camera), what else doesn't work that would prevent daily use?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Update!! Jcsullins has just posted a new CM10 Rom. You can flash this directly over the previous Rom, clear your caches and Reflash your Gapps! Thank You Jcsullins!

cm-10-20121108-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY
http://goo.im/devs/j...ESTING_ONLY.zip


----------



## ericdabbs

I hope the next Preview 3 will be based on the Android 4.2 baseline. The source code should be coming out on November 13th. Hopefully CM10 is working to port over to that baseline. So many cool features are in Android 4.2.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ericdabbs said:


> I hope the next Preview 3 will be based on the Android 4.2 baseline. The source code should be coming out on November 13th. Hopefully CM10 is working to port over to that baseline. So many cool features are in Android 4.2.


No Need to wait for all of those cool features, some of them you can install and try out now with either Jelly Bean or ICS


----------



## ericdabbs

RolandDeschain79 said:


> No Need to wait for all of those cool features, some of them you can install and try out now with either Jelly Bean or ICS


I understand that there are some features of 4.2 already out there like the camera, gmail, keyboard apks. However unless you have the source code the devs can't implement such features like accessing your widgets on the lockscreen which is the feature I am most looking forward to, quick settings, expanded notifications, etc. Since android 4.2 source code release is just around the corner, I would like to see a preview of it sometime next month. In the mean time, I'll let others play with the CM10 experimental build and provide feedback to work the kinks out.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Update! Seeing battery drain during sleep with this new version! -34ma -29ma 

Update It seems to fluctuate a lot but its nice to see it can get down that low during sleep.


----------



## Teejai

Edit. Never mind

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79

The newest Build has better battery life, checkout my new video about it. Thank you jcsullins!!


----------



## worm9111

Wow..... Nice to see all the recent updates to this.


----------



## Tivangelist

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Update!! Jcsullins has just posted a new CM10 Rom. You can flash this directly over the previous Rom, clear your caches and Reflash your Gapps! Thank You Jcsullins!
> 
> cm-10-20121108-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY
> http://goo.im/devs/j...ESTING_ONLY.zip


And here I was going to do a no-use battery percentage drain experiement on the 11/5 build.... (BTW, 100%-->93% in 4 hours of non-use on the CM10 11/5 build, at a minimum current drain of -82mA).

Downloading the new build like the good flash-a-holic I am.......


----------



## scifan

You should include a pointer to acmeinstaller3 in your initial post...


----------



## Tivangelist

Tivangelist said:


> And here I was going to do a no-use battery percentage drain experiement on the 11/5 build.... (BTW, 100%-->93% in 4 hours of non-use on the CM10 11/5 build, at a minimum current drain of -82mA).
> 
> Downloading the new build like the good flash-a-holic I am.......


Update: spontaneous boots on the new 11/8 build for both me and a co-worker. Reverting to 11/5 build. Willing to collect and ship any logs necessary to help.


----------



## noseph

scifan said:


> You should include a pointer to acmeinstaller3 in your initial post...


It is included in the Novacom Files.zip that you download and extract in step 2 of the OP.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Tivangelist said:


> And here I was going to do a no-use battery percentage drain experiement on the 11/5 build.... (BTW, 100%-->93% in 4 hours of non-use on the CM10 11/5 build, at a minimum current drain of -82mA).
> 
> Downloading the new build like the good flash-a-holic I am.......


Oh no my addiction is spreading, Rom Outbreak! I slept for 5/6hrs and only lost 1% with the new 20121108 rom during sleep with a -28ma drain!


----------



## comhack

Can someone upload the cm-10-20121108-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY.zip file somewhere as it is taking hours to download using the OP's link even on a 28 Mbps connection (cable)?

Thanks


----------



## noseph

comhack said:


> Can someone upload the cm-10-20121108-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY.zip file somewhere as it is taking hours to download using the OP's link even on a 28 Mbps connection (cable)?
> 
> Thanks


I downloaded thru GooManager - _*Browse all files | devs | jcsullins | cmtouchpad | preview*_. You can also get the lattest Gapps from *devs | cdesai | gapps*.


----------



## comhack

noseph said:


> I downloaded thru GooManager - _*Browse all files | devs | jcsullins | cmtouchpad | preview*_. You can also get the lattest Gapps from *devs | cdesai | gapps*.


Thanks


----------



## comhack

I get the same speeds from GooManager as well since that is the same mirror. Thanks anyway.


----------



## pokefloote

comhack said:


> Download links:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cpmwmvnxcd8jmnu
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview/


RolandDeschain79 posted this in the main nightly thread [:

Edit: oh, it's in the OP here, too.

I was having the same slow speed problem using goo.im.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## comhack

pokefloote said:


> If you or anyone else still need another link:
> 
> RolandDeschain79 posted this in the main nightly thread [:
> 
> Edit: oh, it's in the OP here, too.
> 
> I was having the same slow speed problem using goo.im.
> 
> *sent from my HP Touchpad*


Excellent, downloaded!!

Thanks


----------



## Lothinator

comhack said:


> Can someone upload the cm-10-20121108-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY.zip file somewhere as it is taking hours to download using the OP's link even on a 28 Mbps connection (cable)?
> 
> Thanks


Same issue here. It is going to take FIFTEEN HOURS to download the file on my 25mbit connection. Mirror please!!!

Edit: Saw the mirror links after I posted this


----------



## colt223

With working sound and decent battery life, I am going to give it a shot. 

And yes goo.im and Goo Manager have both been dreadfully slow for me lately. Thanks for the mediafire link!


----------



## lhupman

Just a note that I installed 11/8 jcsullins cm10 and I really like it. Well done JC. Thank you sir.

apps are snappier, sound is great. Netflix and youtube seem faster and smoother to me. Songpop , minecraft, dolphin browser great. Antutu benchmark hangs.

Lost 3% power with WiFi on standby after 6 hours. No big deal for me.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## noseph

If anyone is still having an issue with downloading Preview 3 you can try my dropbox

https://dl.dropbox.c...ESTING_ONLY.zip


----------



## comhack

Going to install it after work late tonight. Will posts my thoughts then.


----------



## lhupman

Just cleared cache again (fourth time) Antutu benchmark works now. 6500 score. That is okay. Responsiveness seems much faster.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki on CM10 11/8 version.


----------



## kmartshopper

First taste of Jellybean using 11/08 release. It booted randomly.. so I reverted to ICS (And had trebuchet crash - had to enable persistent search). Wasn't Jellybean supposed to be super smooth? It didn't feel any different than ICS.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

comhack said:


> I get the same speeds from GooManager as well since that is the same mirror. Thanks anyway.


Its in the OP its the Preview number 3 its in two spots.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

pokefloote said:


> If anyone is still having an issue with downloading Preview 3 you can try my dropbox
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...ESTING_ONLY.zip


Thanks Guys i'm making a video!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

HP TouchPad Camera Fix News and Updates for CM9 and CM10!!


----------



## Lothinator

I have a feeling the infamous "2 weeks" for everything to be fixed is actually about to be reality.

Too bad I can't say the same for MY PHONE... f u LG..

Thanks TouchPad devs!


----------



## ennu

just have flashed the jcsullins 8/11 rom via goomanager, cleared cash and dalvik and did this strait over Dorregaray 's Preview8.​everything went fine only had a problem with wifi( only got gray wifi and couldn't get it turned into blue), flashed gapps for jb first and than the jcsullins 8/11 rom. coulnd get the wifi problem solved and restored with twrp to the P8 from D.
anyone know why I couldn't get the wifi working? in this P8 (ICS) wifi picked up immidiately and turned blue.


----------



## makonaima

Deleted


----------



## RolandDeschain79

makonaima said:


> I opted for a fresh install going the entire acmeinstaller 3 route. I understand that there has to be some reconfiguration due to the size of CM10 being much larger than previous versions. However, my screen has been flashing text for what appears to he over 20 minutes. At this point it's saying "........ could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem....."
> 
> I don't know enough to decide if I should be worried or patient. But this isn't looking good. How long is this supposed to take????
> 
> _______________________________
> 
> The install finally completed, but now it keeps cycling through moboot. I went into clockworkmod and cleared cache and Dalvik - but still no joy. Any recommendations?


One of the several times I fully flashed it I got errors too. I think it was when I tried to ACMEinstall 3 over The unofficial CM9 Camera Rom. I had issues like 1 in 10 times so I would say just reinstall and redownload the files too, just incase. Try flashing just the Gapps and Rom in CWM clearing your caches too. See if this solves the problem before you do the full install over again.


----------



## makonaima

RolandDeschain79 said:


> One of the several times I fully flashed it I got errors too. I think it was when I tried to ACMEinstall 3 over The unofficial CM9 Camera Rom. I had issues like 1 in 10 times so I would say just reinstall and redownload the files too, just incase. Try flashing just the Gapps and Rom in CWM clearing your caches too. See if this solves the problem before you do the full install over again.


Reflashed everything from scratch and it worked fine - except that wi-fi takes an age to acquire. Thanks for the response.....


----------



## donniewb420

Running 11_8_12 version. Just some observations. Most run fines. Browser a bit slow. Kept getting trebuchet force closes when disabling persistent search bar. Also if anyone can help. There used to be a transition effect setting to alter the way then screen transitioned between home screens in settings/launcher/home screen. Don't see it. Visit somewhere else? Or not available in 4.1? Thanks.


----------



## 290

Keyboard is glitchy in chrome but not to often. It either flickers while chrome goes crazy adjusting its size to accommodate the keyboard or its invisible and the keys only show up when you press them. Also video (AVI) played through chrome in landscape flickers and resizes several times a second. If anyone wants to recreate this I was watching the Rachel Maddow show off of MSNBC.com mobile site.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shezar

All right then, just some comments. Wiping your cache is basically useless, when the OS detects it had an update it flushes the caches anyway and rebuilds Dalvik (that is when you see the Updating applications window).
Next, the main reason we need extra space is because the gapps package contains 50 mb of crap we don't need, some non-neon libs if I remember correctly. We also don't need most of the ringtones, so after all we can just cut jellybean down to such a size that we don't need to acme3 any more. I don't really recommend this since the other method is safer but it is a possibility and I did this back in the preview 1 days.
By the way I'm really surprised to see that James got things up so quickly but I think it would be nice if he would maintain a forum thread or at least one post with the actual changes and news - well I guess he doesn't have the patience to do it and it's fine.


----------



## izeltokatl

So went through Acmeinstaller3 but after it boots, it only gets to the uimage loader then reboots over and over. Nobody has mentioned bootlooping after the acmeinstall process. Any thoughts? I can't get into the recovery at this point. fun... It looks like it goes into the preload of CM, but then never gets to the true loading CM10 circular loading screen.

Since I can't seem to mount the device to load additional CM9 files, im stuck with the CM10 files on the cminstall directory.. is my only option to do a full recovery with WebOS doctor?

----update----

I was able to use acmeuninstaller to get back to WebOS, then pull all new files into cminstall and do acmeinstall3 again, now im ready to rock


----------



## comhack

Well everything worked fine and I installed all of my applications and such but when I rebooted, I just get a black screen with no splash image. I tried clearing the cache but it did no good.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## frostythesnowman

Finally used acme3 install method, after having first tried to flash (after full wipe) with twrp. I recommend everyone to use acme 3 as I now have a really nice installation with everything working well so far and all apps back loaded on in 30 mins or so. The camera would be really nice on top of this.
CM10 is certainly nicer to use but to be honest I can't really explain why - it just is!


----------



## noseph

donniewb420 said:


> Running 11_8_12 version. Just some observations. Most run fines. Browser a bit slow. Kept getting trebuchet force closes when disabling persistent search bar. Also if anyone can help. There used to be a transition effect setting to alter the way then screen transitioned between home screens in settings/launcher/home screen. Don't see it. Visit somewhere else? Or not available in 4.1? Thanks.


I would guess that the transition effects has not been submitted yet and will be present when we get a Alpha build. If you really miss the effects you can use one of the Launchers from the Play Store, I personally use Nova.


----------



## Formula84

ennu said:


> just have flashed the jcsullins 8/11 rom via goomanager, cleared cash and dalvik and did this strait over Dorregaray 's Preview8.​everything went fine only had a problem with wifi( only got gray wifi and couldn't get it turned into blue), flashed gapps for jb first and than the jcsullins 8/11 rom. coulnd get the wifi problem solved and restored with twrp to the P8 from D.
> anyone know why I couldn't get the wifi working? in this P8 (ICS) wifi picked up immidiately and turned blue.


Flash the ROM first then gapps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## cwstorm

izeltokatl said:


> So went through Acmeinstaller3 but after it boots, it only gets to the uimage loader then reboots over and over. Nobody has mentioned bootlooping after the acmeinstall process. Any thoughts? I can't get into the recovery at this point. fun... It looks like it goes into the preload of CM, but then never gets to the true loading CM10 circular loading screen.
> 
> Since I can't seem to mount the device to load additional CM9 files, im stuck with the CM10 files on the cminstall directory.. is my only option to do a full recovery with WebOS doctor?
> 
> ----update----
> 
> I was able to use acmeuninstaller to get back to WebOS, then pull all new files into cminstall and do acmeinstall3 again, now im ready to rock


I had the same experience with one exception. In the reboot cycle, it would pause at the moboot screen. Initially, I couldn't get into TWRP but I was able to get into WebOS. From there, I put CM10 and gapps back cminstall and tried reloading with ACMEInstaller3. That failed. But now, in the reboot cycle, I could select TWRP and get into recovery. I tried restoring my last nandroid from earlier this week. It said the restore was successful but I still got the boot loop. So, I ran ACMEUninstaller. Then, I booted back into WebOS, put CM10 and gapps back in cminstall and tried ACMEInstaller3 again. This time, it was successful. But, I'll have to reload all of my apps.

The thing I wonder about is if I ran into this problem because I had run the patch to expand a partition to handle the "50 app limit" problem.

Anyway, I'm loving the CM10 goodness. Thanks to jcsullins, dorregaray, eyeballer, and other devs for all that they do!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewy

I flashed Preview 3 using AcmeInstaller3. I can't get gapps to open even after flashing. Other than that, and a need to find the DPI setting (icons are back to huge again), it seems good. Anyone know why flashing gapps doesn't work for me? Gmail, G+ all just blink like they are going to open, but then close immediately.


----------



## NickR

Awesome build, is buttery smooth compared to CM9 ICS, only issues I've found voice search a bit laggy and Chrome stutters all over the place, native and Firefox browsers seem ok. 
Thank You all who contributed to this build.


----------



## colt223

Ok, here goes with my experience:
Last time I had to clean install CM9 I used AcmeInstaller3, just to make sure I was ready for CM10 when it came out.
So, I decided to do a 'dirty' upgrade to CM10 and not install clean. I just put the latest CM10 test/experimental build (11/08) into my cminstall folder, along with the JB Gapps, and ran Acme3.
Updated like a champ, no boot problems at all and ALL my apps seem to be there. Every game or app I have tried so far works great. I just started playing Angry Birds Star Wars yesterday morning, so that was my first test. Runs great. Kobo launched and remember my book and page number from yesterday with no problems.
Battery drain during sleep is MUCH improved. It stays at right around -44 the whole time it is sleeping. From 11pm to 9am it dropped 10%, so right at 1% per hour.
Google Now is a little flaky, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. When it does work it is awesome.

All in all, I am very impressed. I dont plan on going back to CM9 unless something goes terribly wrong, but very stable so far. No reboots, nothing wonky, seems to work very well.
Chrome works great, ESPN ScoreCenter, Osmos HD, Plants Vs Zombies. Andy, FTP Server, ES File Explorer, Goo Manager, Play Store, Antutu CPU MAster, Facebook.... cant remember what else I tried.

The only thing I see that is weird, is when I scroll across my home/desktop/launch pages or whatever you call it, I don't get the cool animated page srolling like in your video. I have the regular plain old side-to-side scrolling like in CM9. No big deal, but I wonder if that is a setting somewhere.
Also, my unlock screen is only landscape, it wont rotate to portrait, again no biggie, but it does seem to be a bug.


----------



## colt223

andrewy said:


> I flashed Preview 3 using AcmeInstaller3. I can't get gapps to open even after flashing. Other than that, and a need to find the DPI setting (icons are back to huge again), it seems good. Anyone know why flashing gapps doesn't work for me? Gmail, G+ all just blink like they are going to open, but then close immediately.


Jellybean/CM10 uses a different Gapps build than ICS/CM9, so make sure you flash the correct version, and flash Gapps after you flash the CM10 rom of course, and wipe cache&dalvik.
You need this one for CM10:
http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip


----------



## andrewy

colt223 said:


> Jellybean/CM10 uses a different Gapps build than ICS/CM9, so make sure you flash the correct version, and flash Gapps after you flash the CM10 rom of course, and wipe cache&dalvik.
> You need this one for CM10:
> http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip


I used the link for gapps in the initial post. I did not wipe dalvik. I can try that when I get home. It was the right file though.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys I can't stress the importance of making a Nandroid backup before installing. I know errors can occurs so please backup before flashing. If you want to live on the bloody of edge of CM10 Rom goodness then you must be prepared





Also if you can't find the play store try reflashing your Gapps package or using the Gapps fixer. With CM10 you have a stock root explorer so you can install the APK version of the market as well.
[media]http://youtu.be/_D2PiBZfeuI

Google Play CM10 apk Version 3.9.17 (11/2/12)
http://www.mediafire...c915p6zihm7heo7


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Reflash your Gapps video with links to fixer





CyanogenMod 10.0.x, 4.1.1, gapps-jb-20121011-signed: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1jratnuht3xmqqy

gapps Fixer Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?c1q158qnkv5dqb4


----------



## noseph

colt223 said:


> The only thing I see that is weird, is when I scroll across my home/desktop/launch pages or whatever you call it, I don't get the cool animated page srolling like in your video. I have the regular plain old side-to-side scrolling like in CM9.


Currently Trebuchet does not support Transition Effects, you will need to use a different launcher to get the Transition Effects. I prefer Nova but there are several others in the Play Store.


----------



## comhack

So am I the only one experiencing blank screen with no splash after rebooting?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

comhack said:


> So am I the only one experiencing blank screen with no splash after rebooting?


I haven't seen that one yet, Reflash your Rom and Gapps.


----------



## makonaima

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I haven't seen that one yet, Reflash your Rom and Gapps.


I'd also recommend re-downloading the ROM - just in case it got slightly corrupt.


----------



## comhack

Thanks, will do!


----------



## comhack

I think it could have to do with Density Modder Pro as I downloaded a new copy of the files and I still got the black screen upon reboot. I am reflashing now and will test the reboot without Density Modder.


----------



## comhack

OK changing the DPI density causes a blank screen after reboot. Too bad as the dpi is huge but I guess I can wait till the rom smooths out a bit. Oh well, not that big of a deal I guess.


----------



## Lothinator

RolandDeschain79 said:


> OK changing the DPI density causes a blank screen after reboot. Too bad as the dpi is huge but I guess I can wait till the rom smooths out a bit. Oh well, not that big of a deal I guess.


I had the same problem. After I upgraded from cm9, without wiping, I changed DPI back to 120 using ROM Toolbox, and got the blank screen.

So I tried wiping and still blank screen.

Finally I reflashed both the ROM and gapps, and from a clean install was able to change the DPI with ROM Toolbox without problem.

The only problems I've had are that trebuchet randomly reloads and I've had one random reboot, a problem I hadn't had on cm9 for a very long time. I am using 4.2 gapps now though, so that could be related.

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robocopvn

flash the rom over my CM9. it works great with project butter. But sometimes (only sometimes) I feel it's laggier than the Cm9. But now the TP runs smoothly even with heavy live wallpaper. I love that . Google Now works, but occasionally it stucks a little bit.

Oh my god, I cannot wait for the official Cm10 with camera haha !!!

P/s: I love the CM10 boot animation, though it takes a lot of time


----------



## modd

I am not able to sync my photos from google+ or picasa. The gallery only shows local pictures. I don't have an option to sync photos in google account settings. Does anyone know a solution for this.


----------



## donniewb420

Some further cm10 11_8_12 observations. When using default browser I cannnot click a link on a page until that page fully loads. Could do this on previous versions.

One other question, why is the sdcard/system/app folder limited to 300 mb? Was trying to place an apk into there and it would not let me due to space restriction. Any way to expand this? Thanks.


----------



## jefte

How do I set the dpi to 120? Density Modder Pro makes the touchpad not come back up after a reboot. I assume build.prop or local.prop edits would result in the same issue.

Anyone?


----------



## comhack

jefte said:


> How do I set the dpi to 120? Density Modder Pro makes the touchpad not come back up after a reboot. I assume build.prop or local.prop edits would result in the same issue.
> 
> Anyone?


I am having the same exact issues a couple of posts back: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cyanogenmod10-preview-3-with-sound-updated-1182012/page__st__170#entry1018503

Although, I had tried a clean install twice and everything worked till I change the density using DMP. I even tried root-toolkit to changerd it as Lothinator mentioned above.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

comhack said:


> I am having the same exact issues a couple of posts back: http://rootzwiki.com...70#entry1018503
> 
> Although, I had tried a clean install twice and everything worked till I change the density using DMP. I even tried root-toolkit to changerd it as Lothinator mentioned above.


Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.

build.prop Editor:
https://play.google....C5lZGl0b3IiXQ..


----------



## comhack

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
> 
> build.prop Editor:
> https://play.google....C5lZGl0b3IiXQ..


Thanks will do


----------



## red-i

so if i'm running cm9 that was installed with acmeinstaller2, i can't do a simple upgrade to cm10 via CWM the way i've done with all the cm9 nightlies?


----------



## shezar

red-i said:


> so if i'm running cm9 that was installed with acmeinstaller2, i can't do a simple upgrade to cm10 via CWM the way i've done with all the cm9 nightlies?


No, normally not, since CM10 needs 370 MB of system space but acme2 formats system to 300 mb. Acme3 will update your rom, it actually saved my data through the update process.


----------



## red-i

thank you for the reply sir.

oh ok. so nandroid via CWM, and then install cm10 via acme3...and acme3 won't blow away my nandroid backups? it's not a complete wipe of all android partitions then?


----------



## shezar

Well you should copy those backups to your pc to be sure.
Don't get scared if you see some error messages during the install process - I had some myself but it all completed successfully and runs well after that.
You should download the cminstall zip and the rom, copy them to your TP (you'll have a cminstall folder with your zips in it) and let it rip  Good luck


----------



## makonaima

red-i said:


> thank you for the reply sir.
> 
> oh ok. so nandroid via CWM, and then install cm10 via acme3...and acme3 won't blow away my nandroid backups? it's not a complete wipe of all android partitions then?


Read the OP completely. Watch the installation video (although it's for an earlier release the fundamentals are there).
RolandDeschain79 has outlined the instruction in painstaking detail
Follow them and you'll be fine.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

makonaima said:


> Read the OP completely. Watch the installation video (although it's for an earlier release the fundamentals are there).
> RolandDeschain79 has outlined the instruction in painstaking detail
> Follow them and you'll be fine.


Yep you got it but I should mention that I have updated all my files links and instructions. So you will be installing the latest version even if you follow the download links in the read me. I am going to film a more definitive CyanogenMod install guide. I basically rushed it to completion for Jcsullins new build but I did add all the info and links I had been working on. We have been needing an updated, How to install CyanogenMod all versions video guide, for sometime.


----------



## hamguy

I did an AcmeUninstall and then ran AcmeInstaller3 to get a fresh clean start and installed the 11/8 build preview build. Everything works great so far (minus the camera of course)!!

I tested the following.
Gmail
Youtube HD videos
Browser. Visited many sites including graphics heavy ones
Netflix
Comcast Player for subscribed cable content
Google Now
Voice search
Music
Voice Recorder
Gallery photos and videos
Games - Angry Birds, Temple Run
Widgets - Android Pro, HD Widgets

No force closes or random reboots so far.









Thanks JCSullins! And thanks RolandDeschain79 for the guide!


----------



## comhack

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
> 
> build.prop Editor:
> https://play.google....C5lZGl0b3IiXQ..


That worked beautifully!! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## comhack

Is there a overclocked kernel that works with the Touchpad and CM10 yet?


----------



## Lothinator

comhack said:


> Is there a overclocked kernel that works with the Touchpad and CM10 yet?


The stock one? Just use something like CPU Master and you can set up to ~1700mhz.

...

Btw, I have noticed that battery drain is still noticeably higher than cm9, particularly with the screen on. Also, it doesn't seem to charge when connected to the computer via USB. I have toggled on USB Debugging (always do that), as some suggested, but no dice. It may be that it's simply drawing more current than the USB port can provide, but it used to be able to get a trickle charge on USB.


----------



## comhack

Lothinator said:


> The stock one? Just use something like CPU Master and you can set up to ~1700mhz.


Hmmm wonder why Settings-Performance does not allow you to over or underclock the processor?


----------



## comhack

Well that works fine but I still wonder why it does not work in Settings-Performance? It usually works fine on CM10 as I use the built in settings to overclock my Nexus 7 and LG Nitro.


----------



## Lothinator

comhack said:


> Well that works fine but I still wonder why it does not work in Settings-Performance? It usually works fine on CM10 as I use the built in settings to overclock my Nexus 7 and LG Nitro.


Don't know, but I don't think it worked in cm9 either.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Even more cool stuff for our HP TouchPad, all that 4.2 goodness

How to install Android 4.2 Gapps and Apps on Any Jelly Bean 4.1 CM10 or AOKP Device:





Full how to make a Nandroid backup video:
[media]http://youtu.be/zuhGcXSoXjc

GAPPS] [ANDROID] [4.2] + [NEXUS 4] Mega Thread!! [NOV10]
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1965290

Download 4.2-Gapps-And-Extras-Signed.zip:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ay6xw93p9oozov2


----------



## Lothinator

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Even more cool stuff for our HP TouchPad, all that 4.2 goodness


Yep, I did it yesterday. Works.

Though, the swype gestures on the keyboard aren't as accurate as Swype. I have mixed feelings on that, because Swype is slow to load sometimes. SlideIt is random with predictions...


----------



## donniewb420

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Even more cool stuff for our HP TouchPad, all that 4.2 goodness
> 
> How to install Android 4.2 Gapps and Apps on Any Jelly Bean 4.1 CM10 or AOKP Device:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full how to make a Nandroid backup video:
> [media]http://youtu.be/zuhGcXSoXjc
> 
> GAPPS] [ANDROID] [4.2] + [NEXUS 4] Mega Thread!! [NOV10]
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1965290
> 
> Download 4.2-Gapps-And-Extras-Signed.zip:
> http://d-h.st/meX


Thanks for the update and the video. I assume any future flashes of updated JCSullins roms will need to have this flashed as well? Just curious are these all leaked components wrapped up into a zip? Didnt see an official release of 4.2. Will we eventually get a "formal" or "approved" 4.2 gapps file to flash?

Thanks again.


----------



## comhack

BTW the bluetooth Touchpad Keyboard works beautifully with this release.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Lothinator said:


> Thanks for the update and the video. I assume any future flashes of updated JCSullins roms will need to have this flashed as well? Just curious are these all leaked components wrapped up into a zip? Didnt see an official release of 4.2. Will we eventually get a "formal" or "approved" 4.2 gapps file to flash?
> 
> Thanks again.


They were all leaked, check the XDA for all the downloads.Yep if you update your CM10 Rom just reflash this Gapps version.






GAPPS] [ANDROID] [4.2] + [NEXUS 4] Mega Thread!! [NOV10]
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1965290


----------



## Teejai

Man lovin CM10. Thanks for the vid.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rumbi

The user interface is very smooth with cm10, it feels like having a new tablet. Thank you very much!

gesendet von meinem HP Pfotelbrettl mit Tapatalk


----------



## donniewb420

Running the gapps 4.2 leak. With this addition it looks like I have the option to use either the trebuchet launcher or the stock android launcher. Curious as to what everyone is using, and the advantages/disadvantages to each.

Thank you!


----------



## comhack

donniewb420 said:


> Running the gapps 4.2 leak. With this addition it looks like I have the option to use either the trebuchet launcher or the stock android launcher. Curious as to what everyone is using, and the advantages/disadvantages to each.
> 
> Thank you!


Well I personally use Holo Launcher HD on all of my Android devices as it has a ton of options and is very fast.


----------



## BenQ

Have installed the CM10 preview 3 ROM. Absolutely loving it. Had a bit of a torrid time getting there though involving a TWRP restore that went wrong and left me having to use WebOSDoc to get the thing to boot up. No idea what happened there. Can't remember the process I went through properly now, tried going back and forth a few times between CM9 and 10 to get it right, using acme3installer to start with and then finally transfering the files to the touchpad and using TWRP too install them, having cleared the four options presented in the top row of TWRP (cache, dalvik, factory reset and something else I think). All there now though and very happy if a bit wary of TWRP for the future. Runs a dream and battery's fine. Will use this for daily use I think. One slight concern nagging me is that acme3installer is supposed to adjust a partition size or something. How can I check this has happened? Although I used acme3 at one point, I've no idea whether any changes it used will have been saved along the tortured process I followed!


----------



## rumbi

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
> 
> build.prop Editor:
> https://play.google....C5lZGl0b3IiXQ..


For any reason editing the build.prop manually crashed my touchpad too (black screen on reboot). But there is at least one app able to change the dpi on jelly bean roms: https://play.google....tian.dpichanger
That helped me a lot, now I'm using 132 dpi again.
On XDA you will also find a thread with patched actual google play app so you can find all your apps at play store even with changed dpi.

Good luck!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

rumbi said:


> For any reason editing the build.prop manually crashed my touchpad too (black screen on reboot). But there is at least one app able to change the dpi on jelly bean roms: https://play.google....tian.dpichanger
> That helped me a lot, now I'm using 132 dpi again.
> On XDA you will also find a thread with patched actual google play app so you can find all your apps at play store even with changed dpi.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the Tip, people have found that other LCD changer apps caused problems. You can also edit the build prop with the help of an app. I have updated the OP to include links to these apps. Wish I was able to post more videos in the OP.

Cheers


----------



## RolandDeschain79

BenQ said:


> Have installed the CM10 preview 3 ROM. Absolutely loving it. Had a bit of a torrid time getting there though involving a TWRP restore that went wrong and left me having to use WebOSDoc to get the thing to boot up. No idea what happened there. Can't remember the process I went through properly now, tried going back and forth a few times between CM9 and 10 to get it right, using acme3installer to start with and then finally transfering the files to the touchpad and using TWRP too install them, having cleared the four options presented in the top row of TWRP (cache, dalvik, factory reset and something else I think). All there now though and very happy if a bit wary of TWRP for the future. Runs a dream and battery's fine. Will use this for daily use I think. One slight concern nagging me is that acme3installer is supposed to adjust a partition size or something. How can I check this has happened? Although I used acme3 at one point, I've no idea whether any changes it used will have been saved along the tortured process I followed!


Unfortunately TWRP restores are not totally reliable, Its for this reason that I mostly use CWM. Losing my backups would really mess me up, and I wouldn't be able to test things at the rate I do. You can alway reflash the CWM.zip to get it back.

You can use a free app,Quick System Info PRO, to see the size of your partitions, it should be = 402MB

Quick System Info PRO:
https://play.google....sinfo.pro&hl=en

CWM.zip
http://www.mediafire...b1pci2mdd8q6725

Green posted an ACMEInstaller 3 thread:
http://rootzwiki.com...acmeinstaller3/


----------



## synchron

Hi! Great info here and I'm about to take the JB plunge. Just wondering if there are potential dangers if I modify the cminstall folder to contain the latest files as follows:

moboot_0.3.5.zip
update-cm-10-20121108-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY.zip
4.2-Gapps-And-Extras-Signed.zip

If I run acmeinstaller3 with just these 3 files, will I still have my original TWRP-GooManager and all the rest of my CM9 apps? Can I do this in one fell swoop or do I need the older gapps 1011 file and cwm file to be done 1st? I'm going from D's Preview 9 ICS Rom and eventually would like to use just TWRP to go between CM9 and CM10 from time to time. I prefer to not install any CWM.

Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

synchron said:


> Hi! Great info here and I'm about to take the JB plunge. Just wondering if there are potential dangers if I modify the cminstall folder to contain the latest files as follows:
> 
> moboot_0.3.5.zip
> update-cm-10-20121108-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY.zip
> 4.2-Gapps-And-Extras-Signed.zip
> 
> If I run acmeinstaller3 with just these 3 files, will I still have my original TWRP-GooManager and all the rest of my CM9 apps? Can I do this in one fell swoop or do I need the older gapps 1011 file and cwm file to be done 1st? I'm going from D's Preview 9 ICS Rom and eventually would like to use just TWRP to go between CM9 and CM10 from time to time. I prefer to not install any CWM.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

It should be fine to leave the CWM.zip out of the install file. You will retain your apps and TWRP recovery. However I have not tested flashing the new Android 4.2 gapps files via ACME3 so results are unknown. If should work fine but if you run into issues you can just reflash your JB gapps file in TWRP.

I should express caution when making Nandroid backups via TWRP, they have been known to have issues. I use CWM for this reason, a failed Nandroid backup could be a time wasting disaster. I also advise caution when flashing CM9 over CM10 preview. I tried to do this with the unofficial CM9 Camera Rom and kept getting boot loops. I HIGHLY recommend making a Nandroid backup before installing.

Let me know if the 4.2 Gapps installs fine with ACME3. I am already busy testing stuff today but I would love to know if this works, Cheers.

Happy Flashing


----------



## Forget_the_Rest

I installed CM10 the other day and so far am loving it. It's great to see that the TouchPad still gets attention. Thanks to everyone who has been involved.

I was just wondering if anyone had any success with Flash? I've manually installed it and the recommended version of Dolphin Browser but the content is all distorted in normal mode. They do however play fine in fullscreen. Anyone had similar or better experiences? If not it's fine, I fully understand it's not officially supported on JellyBean and that this is still an early release for the TouchPad.

Thanks!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Forget_the_Rest said:


> I installed CM10 the other day and so far am loving it. It's great to see that the TouchPad still gets attention. Thanks to everyone who has been involved.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone had any success with Flash? I've manually installed it and the recommended version of Dolphin Browser but the content is all distorted in normal mode. They do however play fine in fullscreen. Anyone had similar or better experiences? If not it's fine, I fully understand it's not officially supported on JellyBean and that this is still an early release for the TouchPad.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad to hear you are enjoy Jcsullins great work

You can install it but it doesn't work properly in all the web browsers. Its noted in my Unofficial release notes, I also am updating the OP right now.

*Unofficial Release Notes**
-Audio and MIcrophone are working.
-Hardware video acceleration works, games HD YouTube videos.
-Most apps I tested worked fine.
-Google now is very glitchy and lags when asked voice questions.
-Battery Drain during sleep has been improved to around -28ma 0r -32ma.
-Streaming videos via flash in Web Browsers is glitchy and often only the Audio plays.
-*Do not let a TouchPad running CM10 Preview run out of batteries, some people have reported bricked TouchPads*.






Download and Install the latest version of Flash for your current version of Android:

2) Adobe Flash Player Archive Flash Player for Android 4.0 and 2.x+ versions(Source)
http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html

Direct links to Adobe Flash Player Download page:

Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.69 Android 4.0+ Download:
http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/archive/android/11.1.115.69/install_flash_player_ics.apk


----------



## BenQ

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Unfortunately TWRP restores are not totally reliable, Its for this reason that I mostly use CWM. Losing my backups would really mess me up, and I wouldn't be able to test things at the rate I do. You can alway reflash the CWM.zip to get it back.
> 
> You can use a free app,Quick System Info PRO, to see the size of your partitions, it should be = 402MB
> 
> Quick System Info PRO:
> https://play.google....sinfo.pro&hl=en
> 
> CWM.zip
> http://www.mediafire...b1pci2mdd8q6725
> 
> Green posted an ACMEInstaller 3 thread:
> http://rootzwiki.com...acmeinstaller3/


Thanks - all looks fine!


----------



## jrafuse

I just finished installing CM10-3 and am loving it so far.

First, I used Acmeinstaller3 to increase the /system size. As most have reported, this generated about 10-15 minutes of inode, etc. errors. Once this was complete, the system refused to boot but I could access recovery (in my case TWRP). I restored my Camera preview 8 version of CM9, and cleared cache and Dalvik. After this TP booted without problems. I then used goo/twrp tp flash the CM10-3 file, and cleared caches once more. After a successful boot, I then installed the latest JB Gapps file (11-03), reset google account and everything is wonderful again.

BTW ... Quick System Info Pro from the play store will show you the size of your partitions ... in my case /system = 402mb ...

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## Forget_the_Rest

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoy Jcsullins great work
> 
> You can install it but it doesn't work properly in all the web browsers. Its noted in my Unofficial release notes, I also am updating the OP right now.


Thanks for the reply. That's pretty much as I expected. I think the upgrade is worth not being able to play flash content properly.


----------



## jrafuse

Roland ... just noticed that you had posted the info about Quick System Info a couple of pages back.

I was so excited by this version that I wanted to get my experiences out asap and didn't check first lol.

I think that when Dorregary gets the camera/magnetometer fixes into this it will be ready for almost anyone's daily driver. So far, outside of the initial hiccups during upgrade, I've not experienced any problems (knock on wood --- yes I'm talking about my head lol).

JC has outdone himself once again ....

John


----------



## jrafuse

On the subject of TWRP, I've noticed that most restore complaints seem to center around using a restore file from a previous version of TWRP. I have done a number of restores over the last couple weeks using TWRP 2.2.2.0 and have had no problems. In my case they are all backups created with this version. I believe that the devs have been made aware of this but as you know ... devs will be devs  ... not much we can do except let them know.
I have current version backups of CM9 latest with and without camera fixes, and very shortly will have a CM10-3 backup as well. Although ... this is working so smoothly, I may move my CM9 backups to the computer and simply wait for the camera etc. fixes to roll out for CM10.

Thanks again to JC the wonder man!!!

John


----------



## makonaima

I'm gonna have to drizzle on the Jelly Bean parade for a bit.

Installed it - and loved it. Also installed the 4.2 gapps and they all worked well. Transitions were smooth; switching between apps was snappy; web browsing (except for Google's own Chrome) was fine. Chrome was choppy and there was a fair amount of screen flicker. Google maps and street view were perfect. Actually it's the best I've seen Street View on ANY device.

Now for the rain...

Random reboots. There are no precursors. I could be in an app or the TP could be sitting there minding its own business - REBOOT. I can't say how often it happens, but it did occur at least twice in the last hour and a half.

As far as proof of concept goes, this build is phenomenal. But for me (and may I stress FOR ME) it isn't ready for everyday use yet. And I know it's called 'experimental' for that very reason - but I'm just sayin' is all.

Great work guys. Outstanding work.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

makonaima said:


> I'm gonna have to drizzle on the Jelly Bean parade for a bit.
> 
> Installed it - and loved it. Also installed the 4.2 gapps and they all worked well. Transitions were smooth; switching between apps was snappy; web browsing (except for Google's own Chrome) was fine. Chrome was choppy and there was a fair amount of screen flicker. Google maps and street view were perfect. Actually it's the best I've seen Street View on ANY device.
> 
> Now for the rain...
> 
> Random reboots. There are no precursors. I could be in an app or the TP could be sitting there minding its own business - REBOOT. I can't say how often it happens, but it did occur at least twice in the last hour and a half.
> 
> As far as proof of concept goes, this build is phenomenal. But for me (and may I stress FOR ME) it isn't ready for everyday use yet. And I know it's called 'experimental' for that very reason - but I'm just sayin' is all.
> 
> Great work guys. Outstanding work.


Hey sorry to hear about the rebooting. To tell you the truth I haven't had a single reboot problem. Have you checked to make sure you got the extra space with the ACME3? I had errors at least one time during the install, I think ACME3 has bugs. Today I'm testing CM10's limits and making a review/tutorial with Cool Tools so everyone can test their Touchpad.


----------



## makonaima

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey sorry to hear about the rebooting. To tell you the truth I haven't had a single reboot problem. Have you checked to make sure you got the extra space with the ACME3? I had errors at least one time during the install, I think ACME3 has bugs. Today I'm testing CM10's limits and making a review/tutorial with Cool Tools so everyone can test their Touchpad.


Thanks for the quick reply.... But before I go off the deep end here, my understanding was that if the extra space had not been created via acme_3, then cm10 would NOT be able to load successfully. So here's a question: Let's assume I install CM10 using acme_3; I then restore a backup of CM9 (one of Dorregaray's master works). Does the installation of this backup overwrite the partition changes made by acme_3? Or does the extra space remain as long as acme_3 has been run once?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

makonaima said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.... But before I go off the deep end here, my understanding was that if the extra space had not been created via acme_3, then cm10 would NOT be able to load successfully. So here's a question: Let's assume I install CM10 using acme_3; I then restore a backup of CM9 (one of Dorregaray's master works). Does the installation of this backup overwrite the partition changes made by acme_3? Or does the extra space remain as long as acme_3 has been run once?


Yes I do believe that restoring your backup will also change the partition size to whatever you had when you backed up. Several people have reported errors when using the ACME3 despite following all the steps correctly. It is totally possible to flash CM10 over CM9 without using the ACME3. However the smaller 300MB partition will eventually cause you problems, if not right away. So if you did use the ACME3 but got an error and didn't get your partition resized it could explain your current rebooting issue. Of course i'm sure there could also be unknow potential problems as well. Its an unofficial preview so Nandroid Nandroid Nandorid, backup till you are silly in the head like me


----------



## litdroid

I get reboots always about a minute or two after it goes to sleep. I had the same problem in cm9. Fixed it once by removing setcpu completely but it eventually came back. Very frustrating because it wastes a lot of battery always rebooting.


----------



## makonaima

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Yes I do believe that restoring your backup will also change the partition size to whatever you had when you backed up.


Here's a snapshot from Quick System Info. I see System Storage at 394 mB. Is that the partition we're talking about?


----------



## Bajaman

I got reboots until I did a new clean install via cwm (wipe data factory reset, cache, and dalvic cache), then before reboot, I fixed permissions.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79

makonaima said:


> Here's a snapshot from Quick System Info. I see System Storage at 394 mB. Is that the partition we're talking about?
> 
> View attachment 34474


That's interesting, mine shows up as 402MB with um 0.00 free







ACMEInstaller 4 Needed!? Still no reboots. Its possible you had an error during the install and that would account for the difference in size, they should be identical. I am also using the 4.2 gapps.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Bajaman said:


> I got reboots until I did a new clean install via cwm (wipe data factory reset, cache, and dalvic cache), then before reboot, I fixed permissions.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Good to hear that this issue is common and fixable thanks.


----------



## donniewb420

Roland if you could take some time from chasing the man in black and your katet could you help me with installing flash? I watched your video, downloaded the latest version from your post. Tried to install via various file managers. Always indicates that the program doesn't install. Any thoughts?

Cancel that... Rebooted and then installed correctly.

Further edit a lot of flash videos I can only hear audio and no visual. Some have a bunch of artifacts as well.


----------



## MicroChip

So I actually acmeuninstalled, then used webosdoctor to make my 32gb tp like new, then used acmeinstaller3 to install cwm, moboot, the 20121108 cm10 and then before the first reboot, went in to cwm and installed the 4.2 gapps. I love it. But...

It's not charging. I only have the stock charger that came with it, and I had no problem charging in CM9 or even now in webos.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!
MC


----------



## Bajaman

MicroChip said:


> So I actually acmeuninstalled, then used webosdoctor to make my 32gb tp like new, then used acmeinstaller3 to install cwm, moboot, the 20121108 cm10 and then before the first reboot, went in to cwm and installed the 4.2 gapps. I love it. But...
> 
> It's not charging. I only have the stock charger that came with it, and I had no problem charging in CM9 or even now in webos.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> MC


Did you check charging after webos doctor? If you have enough battery to try, I would start a new webos doctor session to see if it charges in the beginning. It may be your best bet.

Another option would be to install Goo Manager, flash open recovery (twrp) and then boot into it. I believe the current version supports charging.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lothinator

Man these random reboots are killing me!

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w2ang

MicroChip said:


> So I actually acmeuninstalled, then used webosdoctor to make my 32gb tp like new, then used acmeinstaller3 to install cwm, moboot, the 20121108 cm10 and then before the first reboot, went in to cwm and installed the 4.2 gapps. I love it. But...
> 
> It's not charging. I only have the stock charger that came with it, and I had no problem charging in CM9 or even now in webos.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> MC


I did exactly same, and having same issue. not charging in CM10. and it also reboots while in idle. Asphalt 7 desont work.

other than these issue, it works great.


----------



## len207

Question for anyone who might know. I have installed CM10 and the latest Gapps with extras and now have 8kb of space left on the system partition! Definitely not good... Other then to run Acmeinsaller3 is there anyway to increase the system partition size? I noticed that in CWM Recovery there are options to format partitions but don't remember if the actual size of the system partition could be changed? If I have to use Acmeinstaller3 can that be run with nothing in the cminstall folder? Any thoughts or information would be associated!


----------



## donniewb420

Having charging issues as well. Battery indicator shows its charging yet no movement in charge level via settings about tablet status.


----------



## Hand-Check

Fix the charging issue by going to Settings, then Storage. Tap the 3-dot menu in the upper right corner of the screen and tap on USB computer connection. Then select Media device (MTP). It seems that it should be checked by default, but it's not always. If you don't have it checked, you'll see the lightning bolt in the Status Bar, but it won't be charging.

After you've checked off Media Device (MTP), it may be wise to unplug the USB cable from the charger for a moment, then plug it back in. Check back a few minutes later to make sure the battery percentage is increasing.

Edit: You know what, I think this should be included in any "How-To" guides. It may not happen to everybody, but those who do encounter it will wake up some morning with a dead TouchPad. The severity of the consequences outweigh the rarity.


----------



## Hand-Check

I'm also getting stuck with a reading for System Storage at 387MB, Free 18.29MB. I've downloaded ACMEInstaller3 from two different sources and tried several installs, including one that followed an ACMEUninstall (clean wipe), with no improvement. I even tried an install on a different TouchPad that has NEVER seen Android (at least not since it left HP







) -- same results.

I've had a lot of trouble with voice recognition and recording. It crashes after 2-3 seconds. I strongly suspect it's a partition size issue. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## ericdabbs

[sup]When we use ACMEInstaller3 to install CM10, do we still need to install jcsullins 2048 MB internal space fix to increase the android partition size? OR does ACMEInstaller3 automatically increase the internal space size for the android partition?[/sup]


----------



## Hand-Check

ACMEInstaller3 is _supposed_ to increase the partition size for you. The 2048 fix you mentioned can be applied afterwards to increase the space for apps.


----------



## synchron

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi
> 
> It should be fine to leave the CWM.zip out of the install file. You will retain your apps and TWRP recovery. However I have not tested flashing the new Android 4.2 gapps files via ACME3 so results are unknown. If should work fine but if you run into issues you can just reflash your JB gapps file in TWRP.
> 
> I should express caution when making Nandroid backups via TWRP, they have been known to have issues. I use CWM for this reason, a failed Nandroid backup could be a time wasting disaster. I also advise caution when flashing CM9 over CM10 preview. I tried to do this with the unofficial CM9 Camera Rom and kept getting boot loops. I HIGHLY recommend making a Nandroid backup before installing.
> 
> Let me know if the 4.2 Gapps installs fine with ACME3. I am already busy testing stuff today but I would love to know if this works, Cheers.
> 
> Happy Flashing


Sorry, the 4.2 Gapps remained in the cm install folder so I reinstalled with TWRP. I've never had any problems with TWRP restores so far.

I did run into problems installing CM10 initially where errors started showing up in the double penguin mode forcing me to reboot and restore a nandroid backup. I blame this on setting up the cminstall folder by copying all the zips with mtp USB mode in Android. I think there are glitches when copying large files with windows to an MTP device. At any rate, setting up in Webos, the next install ran fine.

I like Cm10 jb so far and I'm looking forward to the official release.


----------



## Lothinator

ericdabbs said:


> [sup]When we use ACMEInstaller3 to install CM10, do we still need to install jcsullins 2048 MB internal space fix to increase the android partition size? OR does ACMEInstaller3 automatically increase the internal space size for the android partition?[/sup]


If you used AcmeUninstaller to remove your old Android, or are installing for the first time, you need to do the 2048 patch again.

If you are UPGRADING an existing cm installation with ACMEInstaller3 where you already have the 2048 patch, don't do it again or you'll have a 4096 patch!!!


----------



## brotbuexe

About system storage.
I installed through Acmeinstaller3 above CM9 Nightly and found out that old system apks from ICS where still in /system/app/ (they have other filedates). After removing them manually I had about 30MB free.
I did a system wipe in TWRP which formats system partition (unlike normal wipe) and reflashed Preview3 with Gapps 4.1 and have now 49MB free on the 400 MB system partition.

If you do it keep in mind that cminstall was cleaned up after acmeinstalle3 and you have to copy the rom and gapps to sdcard again before you wipe system (it does not boot cm without flashing the update).


----------



## RolandDeschain79

brotbuexe said:


> About system storage.
> I installed through Acmeinstaller3 above CM9 Nightly and found out that old system apks from ICS where still in /system/app/ (they have other filedates). After removing them manually I had about 30MB free.
> I did a system wipe in TWRP which formats system partition (unlike normal wipe) and reflashed Preview3 with Gapps 4.1 and have now 49MB free on the 400 MB system partition.
> 
> If you do it keep in mind that cminstall was cleaned up after acmeinstalle3 and you have to copy the rom and gapps to sdcard again before you wipe system (it does not boot cm without flashing the update).


Wow Great tip I will need to try this out now thank you. I will probably have to add it to the OP too. Cheers man

Did I mention i'm @ 0.00 of 402MB







Still runs lol


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hello CM10 Tweakers and Testers









I did a Tutorial for this app specifically to help fellow TouchPad user tweak and monitor their devices. Its great for checking the battery drain rate during sleep mode. It can also help CM10 users to ensure the battery is not still draining while plugged in to charge. I have heard troubling reports of TouchPads not starting up after running out of batteries with CM10. Now each user can test to help find out if there are problems. I highly recommend CM10 users get this app and check their performance and battery drain rates. Even if you're not using CM10 its a great free app to have at your disposal. You will see me testing Jcsullins latest CM10 Rom with several different apps to push the limits of what our TouchPads can handle.






I started a thread about it here because I have no more space for videos in the OP:
http://rootzwiki.com...l/#entry1019889

Cool Tool - system stats, is a real time hardware and data monitoring application for Android. It is a free useful tool for tweaking and testing any android device. It features a detailed real time statistical overlay of all your system information. The overlay will persist across every application unless you choose to exclude that app in the blacklist menu. In this tutorial I will give you an overview of its many features and teach you several way that you can test your own device.

Cool Tool - system stats, Google Play:
https://play.google....puoverlay&hl=en


----------



## rumbi

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Yes I do believe that restoring your backup will also change the partition size to whatever you had when you backed up.


That's not true!
Normal backup and restore will not change the partitions. The only thing that happens is a reformat of the partition on restore.


----------



## shezar

I had a reboot issue myself, too. It was because I updated my cm9 with acme3. While I don't really know what caused it, it looks like the problem disappeared after fixing permissions in cwm.

It's worth a try if you have reboots.


----------



## jaltman

I too had the memory problem. My partition had 1.4GB with 150 free and would not install any more apps. I moved a bunch of apps to the sdcard and now all is well. Everything seems fine, the settings apps seems to take a break when doing things, but picking wait seems to give it enough time to come back and be responsive. The 2048 patch failed on install. I also note that, using the Touchpad BT keyboard persistently wants me to pick an input method and setting crashes on opening. The BT keyboard is working fine, its just the notification that persists each time it comes alive.

Google now seems to fail "unable to contact google" but after hit retry and its fine.

Nice, thanks to all who have worked hard on this.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

litdroid said:


> That's interesting, mine shows up as 402MB with um 0.00 free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACMEInstaller 4 Needed!?


I ran acme3 during CM9 in preparation for CM10 and again yesterday to update CM9 to preview 3. I'm at 402 mb with 7.61 mb free.

EDIT: I booted into recovery, wiped caches and also system and reflashed preview 3 and gApps 4.2 and set my min cpu speed to 384 with SetCPU.

My system folder is now at 12.26 mb (up from 7.61) and haven't had a reboot yet after 10 minutes, but I'm still on the charger.

I don't know if this was an issue before I wiped system, but I'm noticing my wifi restarting. My icon turns gray, then blue and a minute later will do this again. I have it set to "sleep never", even changed it to "only while plugged in" and back again. I see the region code keeps reverting from US to Europe in advanced wifi settings.

I can't remember the last time I had wifi problems.

EDIT2:
Nope, still reboots with min set to 500.


----------



## hploin

Has anyone seen issues with Calendar not showing up under your Google account, so you are unable to sync? I'm runnning 4.2 gapps.


----------



## makonaima

Colchiro said:


> I ran acme3 during CM9 in preparation for CM10 and again yesterday to update CM9 to preview 3. I'm at 402 mb with 7.61 mb free.


I feel like a lamb lost from the herd here. I just acmeuninstalled and did an acmeinstaller3 using a cm9 base. Quick System Info is still reporting Total System Storage as 387MB with 149MB free.
I can understand the amount of free space, since I haven't yet installed the larger CM10 and JB gapps. What I can't understand is the 387MB. Any help here????

On the positive side, I pushed JC Sullins' "2048 upgrade" and my internal storage HAS been increased to 3.45GB with 3.22GB free.


----------



## donniewb420

makonaima said:


> I feel like a lamb lost from the herd here. I just acmeuninstalled and did an acmeinstaller3 using a cm9 base. Quick System Info is still reporting Total System Storage as 387MB with 149MB free.
> I can understand the amount of free space, since I haven't yet installed the larger CM10 and JB gapps. What I can't understand is the 387MB. Any help here????
> 
> On the positive side, I pushed JC Sullins' "2048 upgrade" and my internal storage HAS been increased to 3.45GB with 3.22GB free.


I am with you, I did an acmeuninstall, then did acmeinstaller 3 with the 11/8/12 rom and the new gapps 4.2. MY system shows 386.22MB with 0 K free.

A few posts earlier someone mentioned deleting older versions of the .apks win the system/app folder. I am not educated enough to know which ones are ok to remove to save space...

I also did the 2048 patch 3 times to get around 7 GBs on the tablet side


----------



## ennu

system storage total 394 Mb, free 4.70 Mb

this amount stays the same for me in CM9 nightly preview 9 from D. as well as in CM10 P3 with 2.4 gapps.
installed by using acmeuninstall and then acmeinstall3 lost all apps and then restored to CM9 P9 from there flashed straight via goomanager CM10 P3 and over that the 4.2 gapps, only app not working is youtube, can't figure out why.
didn't had unexpected reboots up to now, 1.5 hour working and testing.

I will go back to CM9 P9 from D. and wait for more jelly bean to come.

one more remark is that


----------



## ericdabbs

Lothinator said:


> If you used AcmeUninstaller to remove your old Android, or are installing for the first time, you need to do the 2048 patch again.
> 
> If you are UPGRADING an existing cm installation with ACMEInstaller3 where you already have the 2048 patch, don't do it again or you'll have a 4096 patch!!!


Yeah that is my point. If you are upgrading to CM10 from CM9, you will have to do a clean install of CM10 no matter what since you can't just simply flash the CM10 ROM from CWM over CM9 since you will have boot up problems. So the answer is yes, I would need to install the 2048 patch on top of using ACMEInstaller3.


----------



## ennu

sorry here my remark:
my second intend via acmeuninstall and acmeinstall3 I ended up with Clockworkmo.
as I installed jcsullins moboot for ages I do not have CWM any more when booting, but now it is there but non of my existing apps wanted to load, checked system storage at that point and was as mentioned 394Mb with 4.70Mb free.
when I restored to CM 9 P9 lost CWM and went into the moboot from jcsullins again without possibility to go into clockworkmod and do backup there so I always backup in twrp.


----------



## ennu

ericdabbs said:


> Yeah that is my point. If you are upgrading to CM10 from CM9, you will have to do a clean install of CM10 no matter what since you can't just simply flash the CM10 ROM from CWM over CM9 since you will have boot up problems. So the answer is yes, I would need to install the 2048 patch on top of using ACMEInstaller3.


where can I download this 2048 patch?


----------



## evil-doer

ericdabbs said:


> Yeah that is my point. If you are upgrading to CM10 from CM9, you will have to do a clean install of CM10 no matter what since you can't just simply flash the CM10 ROM from CWM over CM9 since you will have boot up problems.


thats not the case. i installed right over cm9 and have zero issues


----------



## makonaima

ennu said:


> where can I download this 2048 patch?


From here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/

Please read the OP very thoroughly first......


----------



## ennu

makonaima said:


> From here:
> http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/
> 
> Please read the OP very thoroughly first......


thanks, will read first, then apply as indicted.


----------



## Teejai

So what is holding this up from being a nightly? My TP actually feels better on CM10 compared to CM9!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Teejai said:


> So what is holding this up from being a nightly? My TP actually feels better on CM10 compared to CM9!


Nighties aren't even technically for users:



> Why nightly builds exist
> 
> Nightlies exist for one reason: to make sure that all the changes of a given day do not break compiling on any devices.
> 
> Because there are many developers of CyanogenMod, it's easiest to have them all on a server that's publicly available. Occasionally developers will use or point users to these builds to test recent fixes (as opposed to making users build their own).
> Why nightly builds are not allowed in the issue tracker
> 
> The nightlies are auto-generated by a machine at X time of day for no reason than to make sure that work in the last 24h doesn't break the build process for any given device. The day-to-day code is in a constant state of flux. We do not accept reports from the public on these as they are not released for public use or comment.
> 
> If you are insisting on living on the bleeding edge of CM, you should be very prepared to either live with whatever weirdness happens (up to and including loss of major functionality) and/or prepared to fix the problem yourself.
> 
> This is not different than most open source software projects, where live/CVS/SVN/etc. code is completely unsupported by bug trackers.
> What to do if you find a bug in a nightly
> 
> There are dedicated single threads in the forums for nightly users. The first step would be to check there to see if and when others may have noticed the bug. If it's not noted there, you can nandroid backup, flash the last release and attempt to duplicate the bug. If it happens, grab a log and report it for that release.
> 
> If it doesn't happen on the stable release, your best bet is to stay on the stable release (if it's a severe bug) or attempt to find when it started happening in the nightlies. If you can find when it started, you should be able to isolate what commit that may have caused it. From there you might be able to fix it, or at least post about it in the nightly thread on the forum.
> When you can mention nightlies in the tracker
> When a developer says that a patch has been committed and asks for people to test it.
> If you find that a bug no longer happens
> 
> Do not post "this is still broken in nightly XX" if no direct request has been made or indication given (ShouldBeFixed status) that any attempt to fix the bug has been made.


----------



## Lothinator

Has anyone else been having a crash when trying to access Settings->Language & Input? I haven't even installed any third party keyboards yet.

In fact, when I *do* install a third party keyboard, this bug is preventing the ability to even activate it...

EDIT: Turns out it was due to an unrelated to this ROM thing I was doing.... trying to use an undocumented feature of JB that nobody said would cause this problem. But it did.


----------



## donniewb420

Can somtone on preview 3 confirm this for me? Anytime I get a notification it vibrates as well as makes then sound.In settings/ssound "vibrate when ringing" is unchecked. Can't get it to play sound only.

Cancel that I am an idiot. It was app specific.


----------



## MicroChip

Hand-Check said:


> Fix the charging issue by going to Settings, then Storage. Tap the 3-dot menu in the upper right corner of the screen and tap on USB computer connection. Then select Media device (MTP). It seems that it should be checked by default, but it's not always. If you don't have it checked, you'll see the lightning bolt in the Status Bar, but it won't be charging.
> 
> After you've checked off Media Device (MTP), it may be wise to unplug the USB cable from the charger for a moment, then plug it back in. Check back a few minutes later to make sure the battery percentage is increasing.
> 
> Edit: You know what, I think this should be included in any "How-To" guides. It may not happen to everybody, but those who do encounter it will wake up some morning with a dead TouchPad. The severity of the consequences outweigh the rarity.


Totally fixed it for me. Thanks!

MC


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Update! I'm working on a custom Gapps 4.2 zip. It seems to have fixed a few of the issues. Still tweaking it but I will upload it for testing soon.


----------



## Salvation27

I have to say: the video is definitely better. Even for a preview, its amazing to have


----------



## Salvation27

evil-doer said:


> thats not the case. i installed right over cm9 and have zero issues


I can confirm this as well


----------



## MicroChip

OK so I just tried to use the 2048 flash with twrp to increase my data size but it said failed, and checking the size in quick system info its still like 1500. I was on cm9, acme uninstalled, webos doctored, acme3 installed fresh cm10. Not sure why it wouldn't work.

Thanks!
MC

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Update! Ok so i've made and tested my own "Rolands Lite JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip" It's 118MB in size. I have removed all the stuff that was not working properly for me. I now have 35.58MB out of 402MB free instead of 0.00







My battery drain seems down a bit too. Everything runs smoother and I don't get anymore of those this has stopped working messages. F.Y.I I found out that I can run flash YouTube videos in the dolphin browser if I double tap the video after starting it.

Removed:
Google Search
Google Chrome
Google Now
Google wallet
Google talk
4.2 Launcher

Added:
Updated Keyboard (posted by litdroid)
Updated play music (GooglePlayMusic BLACK THEMED by x3reme85)

Rolands Lite JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip 118MB Download:

http://www.mediafire...dqbw748u696rz13

Tell me what you think?!


----------



## synchron

I installed your lite version and unfortunately I don't see a change, that is, my system was 403M/8K free and it remains the same. The weird thing is that having no space left in the system partition doesn't seem to effect anything and my CM10 appears to be running smoothly except the Google voice search doesn't work and it appears microphone is not working either.

Another observation is that my Antutu benchmark is around 6800 and in CM9 its around 7400. The graphics tests seem to be only peaking at 40 fps vs 58fps in CM9 but overall, CM10 runs smoother loading apps and browser pages.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

synchron said:


> I installed your lite version and unfortunately I don't see a change, that is, my system was 403M/8K free and it remains the same. The weird thing is that having no space left in the system partition doesn't seem to effect anything and my CM10 appears to be running smoothly except the Google voice search doesn't work and it appears microphone is not working either.
> 
> Another observation is that my Antutu benchmark is around 6800 and in CM9 its around 7400. The graphics tests seem to be only peaking at 40 fps vs 58fps in CM9 but overall, CM10 runs smoother loading apps and browser pages.


Thats very strange the file is quite a bit smaller than the previous one. I know we need a little more space with the 4.2 package. Maybe you need to clear your caches? Some of the apps should have disappeared from you app drawer too, Google Now should be gone. I just cleared my caches, now i'm showing 35.58 out of 402MB.

I was just doing some testing with Fallout2 and QEMU. It seemed to run noticeably faster than CM9. The dual core usage was better while running the emulator,still not perfect but a nice improvement.


----------



## Lothinator

I still have a problem with this that I always had with cm9. After a while, apps will start force closing when I try to start them. It doesn't matter WHAT app, they all do it, even Settings!

The "fix" is typically to swype apps out of the recent apps list. Sometimes that doesn't work and I have to reboot.

I grabbed a logcat, and it seems to be a graphics driver issue.

Again, it doesn't matter WHAT app, once one starts crashing, many start crashing.



Code:


<br />
<br />
I/ActivityManager(  357): START {act=android.intent.action.VIEW flg=0x4000000 cmp=com.google.android.apps.docs/.app.tablet.TabletHomeActivity (has extras) u=0} from pid 21602<br />
D/libEGL  (21602): loaded /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno200.so<br />
D/libEGL  (21602): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_adreno200.so<br />
D/libEGL  (21602): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so<br />
E/Adreno200-GSL(21602): <ioctl_kgsl_driver_entry:268>: open(/dev/kgsl-3d0) failed: errno 12. Out of memory<br />
W/libEGL  (21602): eglInitialize(0x1) failed (EGL_SUCCESS)<br />
W/Adreno200-EGL(21602): <qeglDrvAPI_eglChooseConfig:594>: EGL_NOT_INITIALIZED<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(21602): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(21602): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x2b559300)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602): java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: eglChooseConfig failed EGL_NOT_INITIALIZED<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.view.HardwareRenderer$GlRenderer.chooseEglConfig(HardwareRenderer.java:867)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.view.HardwareRenderer$GlRenderer.initializeEgl(HardwareRenderer.java:819)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.view.HardwareRenderer$GlRenderer.initialize(HardwareRenderer.java:762)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.view.ViewRootImpl.performTraversals(ViewRootImpl.java:1507)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.view.ViewRootImpl.doTraversal(ViewRootImpl.java:1000)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.view.ViewRootImpl$TraversalRunnable.run(ViewRootImpl.java:4214)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.view.Choreographer$CallbackRecord.run(Choreographer.java:725)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.view.Choreographer.doCallbacks(Choreographer.java:555)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.view.Choreographer.doFrame(Choreographer.java:525)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.view.Choreographer$FrameDisplayEventReceiver.run(Choreographer.java:711)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:615)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:92)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:4931)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:511)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:791)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:558)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(21602):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
W/ActivityManager(  357):   Force finishing activity com.google.android.apps.docs/.app.tablet.TabletHomeActivity<br />
W/ActivityManager(  357): Activity pause timeout for ActivityRecord{2bf4c438 com.google.android.apps.docs/.app.tablet.TabletHomeActivity}<br />

EDIT: I admit this may be an upstream problem, but I can't really report it on the cm9 nightly thread as I'm running jcsullins cm10. Problem exists on both.

Apparently it's an Adreno issue, other devices have had the same problem. 
Example: http://code.google.com/p/cm9-wildfire-s/issues/detail?id=9 (wildfire).. apparently the problem was able to be fixed... Maybe there's hope on the Touchpad.


----------



## Dorregaray

There's memory leak somewhere that causes the device to run out of memory. Are you seeing this after using any particular app? Or type of apps (e.g. games)?


----------



## Lothinator

Dorregaray said:


> There's memory leak somewhere that causes the device to run out of memory. Are you seeing this after using any particular app? Or type of apps (e.g. games)?


I've had the same problem for quite a while and haven't ever noticed a pattern. When it happens, it affects almost every app installed on the tablet. I mostly use Chrome & Google+, though I've made an effort to use Chrome less and that doesn't seem to have affected it. I've been looking for a pattern for a while and haven't found one.


----------



## rumbi

On my Touchpad I have the same issue on CM9/CM10 or unofficial CAM Preview.


----------



## Teejai

I had this so did a full uninstall. Haven't had one FC since.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zzoinks

colt223 said:


> Ok, here goes with my experience:
> ...
> Also, my unlock screen is only landscape, it wont rotate to portrait, again no biggie, but it does seem to be a bug.


FYI - I had this same problem. Turns out lock screen rotation can be enabled via checkbox in settings/display/rotation.

-Brett.


----------



## litdroid

I get reboots all the time after about a minute after my device sleeps - timed out or force sleep by power button. What were you using to get the logcat? I want to do one as well but not sure the best way to do so. I want to know what keeps rebooting it so maybe I can help find a fix. Last time I had the issue it was on cm9 (now on cm10) it was due to SetCPU. Didn't matter what I set the CPU minimum to it would always reboot and removing the app altogether stopped it. Now I don't even have it installed and I get reboots each time the device sleeps making me think it is another app that is starting at boot and is rebooting the device due to leaks or errors.

Edit: this is after completely removing android using acmeuninstaller and putting cm9 back on then cm10. Have always had reboots. Probably going to attempt to uninstall and go straight for cm10 today to see if it helps but I would like to get some logcat files first. I've also tried fixing permissions.

Edit 2: I can't take the reboots anymore and and the log cat app I'm using to try to find the issue (even when set to record after each line) doesn't catch why it is rebooting. It will seriously just boot up, fall asleep after a minute, then after a minute or so it will reboot. It will do that til it kills the battery I'm sure. Starting fresh later today.


----------



## colt223

zzoinks said:


> FYI - I had this same problem. Turns out lock screen rotation can be enabled via checkbox in settings/display/rotation.
> 
> -Brett.


Thanks Brett, that did it.


----------



## andrewy

Is anyone having trouble with the Facebook app not opening? For the life of me, I can't get it working.

I had to laugh over the weekend when I couldn't figure out why the TouchPad was playing music on its own with no app open. Apparently notifications were set to "No Limits", and it would play on a constant loop when on the Touchstone.

Other than the Facebook app (switched to FriendCaster, but that doesn't seem to be a great fix as it doesn't show everything in my feed), the ROM has been solid. I had some issues with the package installer freezing, but I think I saw that in CM9 as well.


----------



## Salvation27

My friend was using the Facebook App on my Touchpad last night- after I updated to CM10 preview 3 build- worked like it should- no FCs, no problem opening, logging out, etc. 
Videos and pics loaded alil slow- but that may just be my opinion- since I don't normally use/ open Facebook


----------



## toyds123

installed this to try it out. now when i install cm9, im stuck at boot. nothing happens. help? wiped cache and dalvik. no luck. tried many nightly versions. all the same


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey. I'm coming back to my beloved tenderloin but I'm concerned about that "dont let the battery drain all the way" warning. I haven't used my tp in a while, looking to put it back to use again. The thing is if I use it for a few days and end up putting it back in the drawer I don't want to come back to it and find it useless. Any info on this would be great.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

toyds123 said:


> installed this to try it out. now when i install cm9, im stuck at boot. nothing happens. help? wiped cache and dalvik. no luck. tried many nightly versions. all the same


Just restore your Nandroid backup.
http://youtu.be/zuhGcXSoXjc

What didn't make one







Ok well just look at the OP and video, do the full uninstall and reinstall .

Edit: You can probably just reinstall and keep your current setup. Flashing CM9 Over CM10 through CWM or TWRP, can cause a boot loop. I am kicking myself for not showing how to make Nandroid backup in my CM10 install video. Why won't anyone listen to my repeated warnings









The OP is getting so long now that I don't think people are taking the time to read it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey. I'm coming back to my beloved tenderloin but I'm concerned about that "dont let the battery drain all the way" warning. I haven't used my tp in a while, looking to put it back to use again. The thing is if I use it for a few days and end up putting it back in the drawer I don't want to come back to it and find it useless. Any info on this would be great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Install this free app, make sure the TouchPad is actually charging when you plug it in. The plug can break, mine did, just make sure it is getting power. Turn the TouchPad off when you are not using it and you will never run out of batteries while you aren't using it.


----------



## robocopvn

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Just restore your Nandroid backup.
> http://youtu.be/zuhGcXSoXjc
> 
> What didn't make one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well just look at the OP and video, do the full uninstall and reinstall .
> 
> Edit: You can probably just reinstall and keep your current setup. Flashing CM9 Over CM10 through CWM or TWRP, can cause a boot loop. I am kicking myself for not showing how to make Nandroid backup in my CM10 install video. Why won't anyone listen to my repeated warnings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is getting so long now that I don't think people are taking the time to read it.


backup is the must and top priority. But unluckily, my backup was buggy, so when I restore it cannot have a job done. btw, it's great Cm10 preview3, I use it for my daily now and it's pretty stable  (bye bye CM9 )


----------



## RolandDeschain79

robocopvn said:


> backup is the must and top priority. But unluckily, my backup was buggy, so when I restore it cannot have a job done. btw, it's great Cm10 preview3, I use it for my daily now and it's pretty stable  (bye bye CM9 )


You got it buddy i'm real happy to hear you did make one, just wish it worked out for you. I'm wondering did you make your Nandroid backup with TWRP or CWM? I am trying to determine if TWRP backups are unreliable or not. CM10 preview 3 is probably the best unreleased Rom I have ever tested. Jcsullins is the Man!


----------



## BigOnes69

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You got it buddy i'm real happy to hear you did make one, just wish it worked out for you. I'm wondering did you make your Nandroid backup with TWRP or CWM? I am trying to determine if TWRP backups are unreliable or not. CM10 preview 3 is probably the best unreleased Rom I have ever tested. Jcsullins is the Man!


I have been using TWRP on my phone and both my wifes and my touchpad with no problems. TWRP upgraded last month or the month before. I did that to the new version no problems. I know they are not compatible for on my phone I had tried to do a restore from a backup from one or the other and it went a little crazy. It was a while back so I cant remember which one was the primary.
This rocks CW9 was very good but my wifi and bluetooth conflicted on a regular basis. Now they play grab ass with devices at the same time with no problems.


----------



## vff

Warning: Filesystem is reporting the free space as 500076 clusters , not 500075 clusters.
Operation failed!!
resizefat failed! Aborting! Please reboot

(tried this multiple times, same error except for cluster count changed)

Logged into WebOs, CM9, everything is working fine. I delected and added files just to see if that is ok, everything else ok but I cannot install CM10. Verified I loaded the proper 4 files into cminstall. I have been through this process a few times so I am not a newbie. I am afraid to uninstall CM9 because re-installing I presume would give me the same error..

Is it possible to flash CM10 rom using goo/twrp at this point? assume though it couldnt extend partition, which is reason for failure.. not sure

Any ideas?


----------



## jinchoung

vff said:


> Warning: Filesystem is reporting the free space as 500076 clusters , not 500075 clusters.
> Operation failed!!
> resizefat failed! Aborting! Please reboot
> 
> (tried this multiple times, same error except for cluster count changed)
> 
> Logged into WebOs, CW9, everything is working fine. I delected and added files just to see if that is ok, everything else ok but I cannot install CM10. Verified I loaded the proper 4 files into cminstall. I have been through this process a few times so I am not a newbie. I am afraid to uninstall CM9 because re-installing I presume would give me the same error..
> 
> Any ideas?


i encountered that too. the only fix i could find was using ACMEUninstaller and uninstalling cyanogenmod entirely. then reinstalling from scratch.

then i was able to resize.

luck.

jin


----------



## jinchoung

RANDOM REBOOTS

so i was getting these even with my internal storage being 402mb and having about 50mb to spare. however, when i tried running the 2048 zip to increase the size of the partition, i encountered the error.

so i ACMEUninstalled and then reinstalled ACMEInstaller3 cm10 from scratch.

after that, i was able to run 2048 script and after 2 consecutive reboots, i've got internal storage up to 5.41 gb with 21 gb free on the sdcard as well (though the "A2SD storage" is only 68mb with 7mb free... i have no idea what that is).

and so, having discovered that my file systems were messed up somehow but now with a clean slate with no diagnosed errors, i thought i would be random reboot free...

BUT NO... i still get the odd crash (happened once so far while i was browsing the play store and clicking on google currents app to install).

is this normal? or do i have to scrub and reinstall AGAIN?

is there another cause of random crashes unrelated to internal storage being too small? fix permissions?

also, the jcsullins check disk script seems to do nothing... i install in cwm and it says that it was properly installed but upon reboot, nothing happens. the "force" check disk actually does something in cwm but that seems to screw up the jellybean install so i don't want to run that again unless i have to.

i've always had random reboots with ICS and so i was tremendously relieved to find that i DID have a disk corruption - that there was a REASON for the crashes... but at least with jellybean, fixing the disk corruption hasn't resulted in an elimination of crashes....

so....

HELP!

thanks.

jin

p.s. but if the crashes are being encountered by everybody as a result of this being alpha, i'm totally good with that! but if this is me crashing while everyone else is running crash free, i definitely would like to nip it in the bud now when i have nothing installed and can scrub and reinstall until everything's fixed.


----------



## Salvation27

Here's what I did-

BEFORE ANYTHING- Make Nandroid backup- its easy as hell and takes about 10-15 mins-

1- changed CMINstall folder (which had CM9 files) to CMInstall2
2- created CMInstall folder (For CM10)
3- added the 2 files- Gapps and Tenderloin-via this site- just downloaded to CMInstall Folder
4- Downloaded Java for WIndows (updated I should say)
5- Downloaded ACMEInstaller 3, and Novacom files- added to Palm, Inc folder
6- -Next either type or copy and paste the following in to the command prompt (without the part in brackets)
cd\ (enter)
cd program files (enter)
cd palm, inc (enter)
(only type One of the Following lines below based on the Version of CyanogenMod you are installing.)
novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2 (installCM9 or CM7)
novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 (installCM10)
novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller (uninstall CyanogenMod)
-You will see the lines of text scrolling on the HP TouchPad while CyanogenMod is installing. Once this is complete you will be greeted with the Mooboot menu and CyanogenMod will boot for the first time. Congratulations you have now installed CyanogenMod onto your HP TouchPad.

Voila- Touchpad Running CM10!

Now- I dont' seem to be having problems like everyone else. What would you guys like me to check out in the system information that may help you?
I haven't had any 2048 patch or anything like that. So whatever I can do to help or troubleshoot- let me know


----------



## vff

jinchoung said:


> i encountered that too. the only fix i could find was using ACMEUninstaller and uninstalling cyanogenmod entirely. then reinstalling from scratch.
> 
> then i was able to resize.
> 
> luck.
> 
> jin


OK trying that, seems to make the most sense to me. Now after entering the ACMEInstaller3 command I am getting "password required". Never got that before, how do I get past that?


----------



## jinchoung

vff said:


> OK trying that, seems to make the most sense to me. Now after entering the ACMEInstaller3 command I am getting "password required". Never got that before, how do I get past that?


??? never seen that. you're sure the right files are in the cminstall folder?


----------



## vff

jinchoung said:


> ??? never seen that. you're sure the right files are in the cminstall folder?


Yep. its something related to novacom or acme installer.. I used a mac the last time and I remember I had some log in issues and has to use -r password..


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> Warning: Filesystem is reporting the free space as 500076 clusters , not 500075 clusters.
> Operation failed!!
> resizefat failed! Aborting! Please reboot
> 
> (tried this multiple times, same error except for cluster count changed)
> 
> Logged into WebOs, CM9, everything is working fine. I delected and added files just to see if that is ok, everything else ok but I cannot install CM10. Verified I loaded the proper 4 files into cminstall. I have been through this process a few times so I am not a newbie. I am afraid to uninstall CM9 because re-installing I presume would give me the same error..
> 
> Is it possible to flash CM10 rom using goo/twrp at this point? assume though it couldnt extend partition, which is reason for failure.. not sure
> 
> Any ideas?


Hey Sorry I've was in a pool for the last while. Damn where the #%&*! is Nevertells, he should be all up in this bitch by now.

Ok, So use Quick system app and check to see what your partition size is at. should be = 402MB.

Quick System Info PRO:
https://play.google....sinfo.pro&hl=en

If you have the proper partition size, then you can flash over your CM9 setup with CM10. As I have found out now thanks to rumbi that size will stay the same now even if you restore a backup. Also don't try and flash CM9 over CM10 due to a bootloop problem.

I'm affraid to ask at this point but.. Nandroid backup?..(

Sometimes the files get corrupt when you download or transfer them, it happens so download everything again. Try reflashing if you've got the space. Your pad could also need a factory reset but it would help in this case if you have a Nandroid backup. You can still make one and transfer it to your PC or Mac.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> OK trying that, seems to make the most sense to me. Now after entering the ACMEInstaller3 command I am getting "password required". Never got that before, how do I get past that?


No Idea about this, ask in the ACME3 thread or reinstall the novacom software. If you have any other PC or Mac around install it there to do the flash.

ACMEInstaller3 thread @ RootzWiki
http://rootzwiki.com...acmeinstaller3/


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Salvation27 said:


> Here's what I did-
> 
> BEFORE ANYTHING- Make Nandroid backup- its easy as hell and takes about 10-15 mins-
> 
> 1- changed CMINstall folder (which had CM9 files) to CMInstall2
> 2- created CMInstall folder (For CM10)
> 3- added the 2 files- Gapps and Tenderloin-via this site- just downloaded to CMInstall Folder
> 4- Downloaded Java for WIndows (updated I should say)
> 5- Downloaded ACMEInstaller 3, and Novacom files- added to Palm, Inc folder
> 6- -Next either type or copy and paste the following in to the command prompt (without the part in brackets)
> cd\ (enter)
> cd program files (enter)
> cd palm, inc (enter)
> (only type One of the Following lines below based on the Version of CyanogenMod you are installing.)
> novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2 (installCM9 or CM7)
> novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 (installCM10)
> novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller (uninstall CyanogenMod)
> -You will see the lines of text scrolling on the HP TouchPad while CyanogenMod is installing. Once this is complete you will be greeted with the Mooboot menu and CyanogenMod will boot for the first time. Congratulations you have now installed CyanogenMod onto your HP TouchPad.
> 
> Voila- Touchpad Running CM10!
> 
> Now- I dont' seem to be having problems like everyone else. What would you guys like me to check out in the system information that may help you?
> I haven't had any 2048 patch or anything like that. So whatever I can do to help or troubleshoot- let me know


I would like to know which Gapps you are using and what your partition size is at Mine = 35.58/402MB i'm using my own 4.2 gapps package.


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey Sorry I've was in a pool for the last while. Damn where the #%&*! is Nevertells, he should be all up in this bitch by now.
> 
> Ok, So use Quick system app and check to see what your partition size is at. should be = 402MB.
> 
> Quick System Info PRO:
> https://play.google....sinfo.pro&hl=en
> 
> If you have the proper partition size, then you can flash over your CM9 setup with CM10. As I have found out now thanks to rumbi that size will stay the same now even if you restore a backup. Also don't try and flash CM9 over CM10 due to a bootloop problem.
> 
> I'm affraid to ask at this point but.. Nandroid backup?..(
> 
> Sometimes the files get corrupt when you download or transfer them, it happens so download everything again. Try reflashing if you've got the space. Your pad could also need a factory reset but it would help in this case if you have a Nandroid backup. You can still make one and transfer it to your PC or Mac.


After all this nonsense, I just wanted to go commando, so I just blew it all away.. web OS doctored the entire device. deleted all apps/files and reformatted (Even though I had a backup, it really didn't matter, all email is IMAP and all important docs saved to my PC). So now webOS is back and vanilla (even used a new email ID so it wouldn't restore anything)... I copied the files, ran novacom, and the CyanogenMod 10 has started. Connected to WiFi, went through the Google set up and I am now using CM10... so far, everything works. will report on any nuances..


----------



## Salvation27

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I would like to know which Gapps you are using and what your partition size is at Mine = 35.58/402MB i'm using my own 4.2 gapps package.


4.2gapps-and-extras- signed and system say Total: 402mb; free= 47.77


----------



## Salvation27

Any Chance I can get the black themed Google music player? Or link to post?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> 4.2gapps-and-extras- signed and system say Total: 402mb; free= 47.77


Thanks, looks perfect. Similar to mine. Have you tested my Gapps lite package? Nandroid backup first of course. Its nice having all the updated apps, minus Google now and stuff that doesn't work for us. I need a second opinion on it from someone who has Zero issues to start with, like me









Rolands Lite JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip 118MB Download:

http://www.mediafire...dqbw748u696rz13


----------



## vff

Salvation27 said:


> 4.2gapps-and-extras- signed and system say Total: 402mb; free= 47.77


I installed the Quick System Info tool and it indicates "system storage" Total: 387mb, free = 44.42mb


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Salvation27 said:


> Any Chance I can get the black themed Google music player? Or link to post?


All the best stuff is in this thread here:

GAPPS] [ANDROID] [4.2] + [NEXUS 4] Mega Thread!! [NOV10]
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1965290


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thanks, looks perfect. Similar to mine. Have you tested my Gapps lite package? Nandroid backup first of course. Its nice having all the updated apps, minus Google now and stuff that doesn't work for us. I need a second opinion on it from someone who has Zero issues to start with, like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolands Lite JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip 118MB Download:


Suggest I use that one above and not "update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip"? I am not having problems but I have 387mb system storage.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> I installed the Quick System Info tool and it indicates "system storage" Total: 387mb, free = 44.42mb


That's not enough free space for CM10.







Sounds like you need a second go with the ACMEIstaller 3. This does happen, it happened to me too


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> Suggest I use that one above and not "update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip"? I am not having problems but I have 387mb system storage.


Oh you've already flashed to CM10 and you have that much space left. Ok that's fine for now but you should make it 402MB or future builds could be an issue for you. Right and stay with the default Gapps, it runs better with free space but it still can run with no space.


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Oh you've already flashed to CM10 and you have that much space left. Ok that's fine for now but you should make it 402MB or future builds could be an issue for you. Right and stay with the default Gapps, it runs better with free space but it still can run with no space.


OK, will keep that in mind.. I can reinstall anytime. what launcher are you using? go, apex, nova?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> OK, will keep that in mind.. I can reinstall anytime. what launcher are you using? go, apex, nova?


I'm using the GO Launcher EX, it looks great but sometimes if hangs at start up with jelly bean. Other than that its my favorite launcher and its free

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gau.go.launcherex&hl=en


----------



## donniewb420

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Oh you've already flashed to CM10 and you have that much space left. Ok that's fine for now but you should make it 402MB or future builds could be an issue for you. Right and stay with the default Gapps, it runs better with free space but it still can run with no space.


I am in the same boat as the other guy. 387MB with 0K free already running preview 3 with gapps 4.2 non Roland version.

Can I simply run acmeinstaller 3 and the rom/gapps over my existing to see if that fixes the system partition size? If so, does this erase all of my apps/data? Or do i need to uninstall and then run it again?

Thank you. Trying to avoid setting up my settings/homescreen apps ect again.


----------



## makonaima

vff said:


> I installed the Quick System Info tool and it indicates "system storage" Total: 387mb, free = 44.42mb


This same issue persists for me. Is there a way to (or need to) manually resize the partition to 402mB? My understanding was that AcmeInstaller3 should have taken care of that. However, I have reverted my TP to basics and run AcmeInstaller3 THREE times - and each time still come up with a partition size of 387mB. It's no longer coincidental since someone else has the exact results.

Does anyone have any ideas? Please?


----------



## donniewb420

makonaima said:


> This same issue persists for me. Is there a way to (or need to) manually resize the partition to 402mB? My understanding was that AcmeInstaller3 should have taken care of that. However, I have reverted my TP to basics and run AcmeInstaller3 THREE times - and each time still come up with a partition size of 387mB. It's no longer coincidental since someone else has the exact results.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? Please?


Would like to know this as well. Know idea why some machines are one way and some the other especially since multiple folks have indicated they acmeuninstalled prior to doing so. I understand the partition issue. Curious if everything within the system folder is needed. Wonder if we could delete some things to free up space. Not well versed enough in which .apk's are always needed and which are possibly not in use.


----------



## Tivangelist

RolandDeschain79 said:


> That's not enough free space for CM10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a second go with the ACMEIstaller 3. This does happen, it happened to me too


I hate to be the bummer here, but in terms of getting out correct information, I believe my system is the exception to the above. I have only *299 MB* in system stroage, 0 B free (as shown by Quick System Pro) and my system is running CM10 (1108 build) + jb gapps + 4.2 keyboard with zero problems. I have no idea if this will set me up for future problems, but it is what is is for the moment.

I came to this point from a CM9 install and flashing CM10 + gapps through TWRP. No ACME3.

I can't explain it, just reporting it.

(In case it matters, strictly speaking QSP lists System Storage as 299MB / 0B free and System Cache as 197 MB / 112 MB free, so if System = the sum of these two, I have nearly 500 MB. But I have a feeling people aren't reporting their 387 MB or 403 MB as the sum of those two numbers....)


----------



## Infinite Jest

Wow, this has made a ton of progress! I've been out of the loop for a while and expected CM 10 to be dead in the water. This has made my day!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Tivangelist said:


> I hate to be the bummer here, but in terms of getting out correct information, I believe my system is the exception to the above. I have only *299 MB* in system stroage, 0 B free (as shown by Quick System Pro) and my system is running CM10 (1108 build) + jb gapps + 4.2 keyboard with zero problems. I have no idea if this will set me up for future problems, but it is what is is for the moment.
> 
> I came to this point from a CM9 install and flashing CM10 + gapps through TWRP. No ACME3.
> 
> I can't explain it, just reporting it.
> 
> (In case it matters, strictly speaking QSP lists System Storage as 299MB / 0B free and System Cache as 197 MB / 112 MB free, so if System = the sum of these two, I have nearly 500 MB. But I have a feeling people aren't reporting their 387 MB or 403 MB as the sum of those two numbers....)


So what you are saying I am giving out bad information but you fail to search the information for yourself. We only know what we have been told and I am passing that info onto you.

There is a thread here in this forum talking about the ACME3, Please go read it. I have stated here several times that it is possible to flash over CM9 through clock work mod or TWRP but it is not recommend by the DEVELOPERS. I have stated here several times that I had 0.00 space and that worked fine but it runs better with more.

You are wasting everyone's time and spreading ignorant information. You have not even read the OP obviously. You make me feel like I am wasting my time trying to keep people from having future problems or bricking their Touchpads.


----------



## Tivangelist

RolandDeschain79 said:


> So what you are saying I am giving out bad information but you fail to search the information for yourself. We only know what we have been told and I am passing that info onto you.
> 
> There is a thread here in this forum talking about the ACME3, Please go read it. I have stated here several times that it is possible to flash over CM9 through clock work mod or TWRP but it is not recommend by the DEVELOPERS. I have stated here several times that I had 0.00 space and that worked fine but it runs better with more.
> 
> You are wasting everyone's time and spreading ignorant information. You have not even read the OP obviously. You make me feel like I am wasting my time trying to keep people from having future problems or bricking their Touchpads.


Not trying to piss in anyone's cherrios - and least of all you - you've done amazing work in this thread both in terms of your videos and in terms of answering questions. I'm sorry my remarks were taken in that way. I can certainly delete my factual post if you think it is muddying the waters with my ignorant information.


----------



## donniewb420

Tivangelist said:


> Not trying to piss in anyone's cherrios - and least of all you - you've done amazing work in this thread both in terms of your videos and in terms of answering questions. I'm sorry my remarks were taken in that way. I can certainly delete my factual post if you think it is muddying the waters with my ignorant information.


Bro, for whatever it is worth I didnt take your post as a sign of anything other than explaining what you did and the outcome.


----------



## alexeiw123

I've had a busy couple of days and not had much time to fiddle with the touchpad, so if you're interested, the screenshot here should give you an idea of standby battery life. It most likely had between 1 and 2 hours use during this cycle.

I did a fresh install, and restored a few apps and changed to 120 dpi.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jrafuse

If you check the Acmeinstaller3 thread, he states that Acmeinstaller3 checks for the size in /system and if it finds it is 300mb or less it increases it to 400. That statement leads me to believe that it will not resize anything if it finds more than 300 , which miught explain the number of people saying that they have 387 and can't change it.

Hope this helps, or gets someone to respond with a better alternative?

John


----------



## autobulb

Just wanted to add my experience on a 32GB Touchpad.

I was using The CM9 camera preview 3 when I decided to upgrade to test out CM10.

I cleared my caches and junk, put the CM10 preview 11/08 ROM and the OP's modified Gapps in my cminstall and ran Acmeinstaller3.
Install seemed fine, but Trebuchet force closed immediately upon booting. Enabling the persistent search menu made it stop. I was worried my partitions were messed up and Quick System Info indicated my partition was at 400MB but with 0MB free space like many users reported. I did the usual cache clearing dance but nothing really helped. So I restored back to CM9 and then flashed back to CM10 using CWM. Now, I had around 10+MB free after installing the modified Gapps, however tons of my Google applications were closing. I was unable to sync Google Drive, and wasn't even able to open Google Voice.

I got fed up and decided to start from scratch so I wiped my caches again and cleared my user data and after all my apps synced everything seems to be working fine compared to before. But it's only been a few minutes so I can only mention that. However, simple tasks like using the built in apps are way smoother. Feels like a new experience!


----------



## Salvation27

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thanks, looks perfect. Similar to mine. Have you tested my Gapps lite package? Nandroid backup first of course. Its nice having all the updated apps, minus Google now and stuff that doesn't work for us. I need a second opinion on it from someone who has Zero issues to start with, like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolands Lite JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip 118MB Download:
> 
> http://www.mediafire...dqbw748u696rz13


May have done something wrong- now says 402mb and only 4kb free. 
Everything is working tho


----------



## Tivangelist

donniewb420 said:


> Bro, for whatever it is worth I didnt take your post as a sign of anything other than explaining what you did and the outcome.


That was the intent - I was confused by my situation: by all rights mine shouldn't work and was wondering if anyone had an explanation. Not that I as expousing my way as a valid alternative.

Oh well, I'll either remove the post (or not) based on Roland's direction and let everyone get back to discussing this amazing ROM.


----------



## BigOnes69

A long time ago in a galaxy... crap when they first ported CM 7 over to the touchpad. There was a way to increase decrease the size of the system partition. I do not remember the particulars but if someone wants to research some of the old threads they could find it. I resized mine and it has stuck through all the upgrades and installs.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

BigOnes69 said:


> A long time ago in a galaxy... crap when they first ported CM 7 over to the touchpad. There was a way to increase decrease the size of the system partition. I do not remember the particulars but if someone wants to research some of the old threads they could find it. I resized mine and it has stuck through all the upgrades and installs.


Here is the post you are looking for. People report it doesn't work properly while already using CM10 so try flashing it in CM7 or CM9
http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/

This gives your more room to store apps (internal storage) and that but cuts it out of your SD card space. However it won't give you the extra space in the System storage which is what the ACME3 is for. Please run the ACME3.


----------



## BigOnes69

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Here is the post you are looking for. People report is doesn't work properly while already using CM10 so try flashing it in CM7 or CM9
> http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/
> 
> This gives your more room to store apps (internal storage) and that but cuts it out of your SD card space. However it won't give you the extra space in the System storage which is what the ACME3 is for. Please run the ACME3.


Pay attention I ran the Acme 3 for this.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey Sorry I've was in a pool for the last while. Damn where the #%&*! is Nevertells, he should be all up in this bitch by now.
> 
> Ok, So use Quick system app and check to see what your partition size is at. should be = 402MB.
> 
> Quick System Info PRO:
> https://play.google....sinfo.pro&hl=en
> 
> If you have the proper partition size, then you can flash over your CM9 setup with CM10. As I have found out now thanks to rumbi that size will stay the same now even if you restore a backup. Also don't try and flash CM9 over CM10 due to a bootloop problem.
> 
> I'm affraid to ask at this point but.. Nandroid backup?..(
> 
> Sometimes the files get corrupt when you download or transfer them, it happens so download everything again. Try reflashing if you've got the space. Your pad could also need a factory reset but it would help in this case if you have a Nandroid backup. You can still make one and transfer it to your PC or Mac.


NT was taking a little time off. I have been catching up on what has been posted and here is my two cents worth. I think we are getting the cart before the horse on this. J.C. has not even released this as a nightly build yet and you all are trying to mod the hell out of it. You are running into all kinds of strange issues and beating this poor horse to death trying to get him to run when he hasn't even been let out of the barn yet.

Someone needs to find Green and have him take a serious look at ACMEInstaller3. I think it is pretty obvious that it has some issues. The previous two installers were very reliable, but ACME3 seems to cause some strange outcomes when used. One should be able to put all the required files in the cminstall folder to install CM10 and get a good install. Instead folks are reporting all kinds of errors scrolling up the screen, having to run WebOS Doctor to get their TP running again and other issues. All this doesn't make me want to jump in and try to install CM10 via ACME3.

The one time I did try it was a build posted over on XDA by O.a.T. He built it based on what was on the CM gerrit as of 10/10 which had hundreds of new commits added since J.C. posted the 8/3 preview. All I did was flash it using TWRP. I also flashed the latest JB Gapps at that time. I was really impressed with how smoothly it ran. Too bad that mic, sound and H/W acceleration were not working at that time, or I might have kept it installed. I had not run ACME3 prior to that and it all installed and ran fine.

I honestly think we should all wait for CyanogenMod to give J.C.'s work it's blessing and when CM10 is officially a nightly and there is an official channel to report bugs and other issues, then we can start to experiment and see how far we can push this rom.

Sorry if my outlook does not fit into everyone's playbook. What I see here is a lot of pressure being put on J.C. to get a nightly out the door and if I were him, I might be a little put off by that. If you all don't know him by now, he works at his own pace. Let's all let him take his time and when he is ready and happy with his work product, something will happen. Something else to remember, he is the only developer working on this right now. Dalingrin is concentrating on school and if we overwhelm J.C. with our enthusiasm, no one will be working on it.


----------



## nevertells

vff said:


> After all this nonsense, I just wanted to go commando, so I just blew it all away.. web OS doctored the entire device. deleted all apps/files and reformatted (Even though I had a backup, it really didn't matter, all email is IMAP and all important docs saved to my PC). So now webOS is back and vanilla (even used a new email ID so it wouldn't restore anything)... I copied the files, ran novacom, and the CyanogenMod 10 has started. Connected to WiFi, went through the Google set up and I am now using CM10... so far, everything works. will report on any nuances..


Just curious, why did you feel you needed to run WebOS Doctor?


----------



## nevertells

donniewb420 said:


> Would like to know this as well. Know idea why some machines are one way and some the other especially since multiple folks have indicated they acmeuninstalled prior to doing so. I understand the partition issue. Curious if everything within the system folder is needed. Wonder if we could delete some things to free up space. Not well versed enough in which .apk's are always needed and which are possibly not in use.


Do you think maybe that is why Roland put out his Gapps Lite?


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Here is the post you are looking for. People report is doesn't work properly while already using CM10 so try flashing it in CM7 or CM9
> http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/
> 
> This gives your more room to store apps (internal storage) and that but cuts it out of your SD card space. However it won't give you the extra space in the System storage which is what the ACME3 is for. Please run the ACME3.


Actually, I think he is talking about back before ACMEInstaller came out, one had to use ADB to resize one's partitions and install the first versions of CM. If it hadn't been for ACMEInstaller, I doubt I would have tried to tackle installing CM via ADB, way beyond my skill level.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hi HP TouchPad fans.

* I need your help! *I have been testing some stuff and need some brave members to test out things too before I can add it to the OP. There are two important thing to test.

1)There is an app provided by this Luccyo that is supposed to turn the Touchpad off when its almost out of batteries. I need some other brave users to test this too. There are just too many threads about bricked touchpads. It should be noted that this can be fixed and its often new users that are doing this and complaining about it before reading about it.

App to shutdown TP before 0% battery
http://rootzwiki.com...fore-0-battery/

2) The running out of space issue with CM10. I believe I have located about 15.89MB(thanks to noseph)of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @ system/media/videos & system/media/audio/ring tones. Please someone correct the path for the ring tones and the size of the space freed up. I was interrupted yesterday while working on this and didn't make a proper note of it, sorry for the inconvenience.

X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:
https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en

I was thinking about making a build of CM10 with a few files removed and my Gapps 4.2 but i'm a development Noob and this might take me a while. I don't even like to mention stuff before I have tested it extensively myself first. My system currently has 52.98/4002MB and my 4.2 gapps. I have zero issues and everything runs lke a CM10 wet dream come true.

NOTE* Having a system size of 387Mib = 400MB and is perfectly normal after using ACME3. I learned this reading stuff over at XDA yesterday. Its amazing what you can learn by reading back a few pages in a forum









As always make a Nandroid backup if you don't have one, before testing anything.


----------



## noseph

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi HP TouchPad fans.
> 
> * I need your help! *I have been testing some stuff and need some brave members to test out things too before I can add it to the OP. There are two important thing to test.
> 
> 2) The running out of space issue with CM10. I believe I have located about 15MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @ system/media/videos & system/media/audio/ring tones. Please someone correct the path for the ring tones and the size of the free space freeded up. I was interrupted yesterday while working on this and didn't make a proper note of it, sorry for the inconvenience.


I have deleted the Ringtones and the four files in the Video folder.

Before the deletion System Storage was Total 402MB Free 53.56MB.
After the deletion System Storage was Total 402MB Free 69.45MB.

Hope this helps others, as you can see I am not really having any System Storage space issues.


----------



## nevertells

Hey Roland,

Since you have been playing around with ACME3 so much, I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this question, but wanted to see if you can confirm. At some point one is going to need to resize the /system partition by running ACME3. I'm pretty sure that if one runs it without anything for it to install, it will just error out and not go about resizing the /system partition.

What would be nice is there was a partition resizer that did just that and then one could use cwm or twrp to install CM10 and Gapps. The one drawback installing CM9 over CM7 using ACMEinstaller2 is that it wiped out one's homescreen icons and settings. I would imagine that using ACME3 to install CM10 over CM9 will do the same thing.


----------



## BigOnes69

nevertells said:


> Actually, I think he is talking about back before ACMEInstaller came out, one had to use ADB to resize one's partitions and install the first versions of CM. If it hadn't been for ACMEInstaller, I doubt I would have tried to tackle installing CM via ADB, way beyond my skill level.


Yes and all the posts were arguing about waiting for a more stable version or how much space was needed, what was needed for future versions of Android etc...Sound Familiar.


----------



## nevertells

* CyanogenMod*
12:32 PM (edited) - Public

*And here we go*

"The source code for 4.2 is being pushed to AOSP right now. Look for
it under the name "android-4.2_r1" once the replication completes. The
matching development branch (for CTS contributions) is jb-mr1-dev, and
all the changes are merged into the master branch where platform
contributions are accepted" - JBQ

Let the fun begin!

Edit: And it will be called CM10.1, not CM11


----------



## vff

FYI, few things... I been running CM10 for a day now after fully restoring my 32MB TP to original state, then installing CM10, gapps (not enhanced). My battery usage has improved. CM10 averaging mid 30 mA (36, 36, 38, 37, 37)... CM9 was in mid 40 mA (46, 45, 47, 46, 48). I am running FB, Email, Battery Monitor, Google Services, GO Launcher (GO Power, Task, Weather, Switch, SMS) and systems apps. My biggest surprise was after setting the TP down for 2 hours and opening it to find it still at 100%. I thought it was wrong, so I used it for awhile and it finally dropped to 98% after usage..

I have used/tested Netflix, Kindle, Echange EMAIL, IMAP Email, Calendar, People, Play Store, GO Launcher EX (and several add-ons, all worked), Cool Tools, Google+, Google Voice, Chrome (all bookmarks synced), Dropbox, GOO, Bloomberg, and several other apps.. I dont play games on this..

No crashes of anything yet except when using a GO Launcher App that I didn't need, so I deleted it.

WiFi dropped while using GO Launcher, and wouldn't come back. I had to restart WiFi. Not sure it was related to GO, but it has not happened with Treb

My system storage is 387mb, free=44mb; system cache is 194mb, free=109mb.

So, far, so good, because of battery usage, screen look (things look and format better than with CM9), this is MY production version... as long as it doesnt brick my TP, I am good with anything that happens.. I can always reformat the entire thing.

QUESTION: OK to add TWRP to this build? or keep using existing boot mgr?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> FYI, few things... I been running CM10 for a day now after fully restoring my 32MB TP to original state, then installing CM10, gapps (not enhanced). My battery usage has improved. CM10 averaging mid 30 mA (36, 36, 38, 37, 37)... CM9 was in mid 40 mA (46, 45, 47, 46, 48). I am running FB, Email, Battery Monitor, Google Services, GO Launcher (GO Power, Task, Weather, Switch, SMS) and systems apps. My biggest surprise was after setting the TP down for 2 hours and opening it to find it still at 100%. I thought it was wrong, so I used it for awhile and it finally dropped to 98% after usage..
> 
> I have used/tested Netflix, Kindle, Echange EMAIL, IMAP Email, Calendar, People, Play Store, GO Launcher EX (and several add-ons, all worked), Cool Tools, Google+, Google Voice, Chrome (all bookmarks synced), Dropbox, GOO, Bloomberg, and several other apps.. I dont play games on this..
> 
> No crashes of anything yet except when using a GO Launcher App that I didn't need, so I deleted it.
> 
> WiFi dropped while using GO Launcher, and wouldn't come back. I had to restart WiFi. Not sure it was related to GO, but it has not happened with Treb
> 
> My system storage is 387mb, free=44mb; system cache is 194mb, free=109mb.
> 
> So, far, so good, because of battery usage, screen look (things look and format better than with CM9), this is MY production version... as long as it doesnt brick my TP, I am good with anything that happens.. I can always reformat the entire thing.
> 
> QUESTION: OK to add TWRP to this build? or keep using existing boot mgr?


Hey sounds like you are sitting pretty I should mention that I stopped having problems with Go Launcher once I got 50MB free. Try deleting those unneeded files and see if that clears the Go Launcher issue for you, I am curios to know.

I think it would be fine to use TWRP with the version of CM10 but my reservations comes from a few reports of Nandroid backups not working. I have never had an issues restoring CWM so I stick with it. I think it may have been fixed though and it might just come down to personal preference. Also when I make videos I assume people with TWRP can update things more easily and CWM is the default recommend by CM team. I'm not sure if they have put up a flashable zip for it yet but I could included that in the OP if they have.


----------



## vff

nevertells said:


> Just curious, why did you feel you needed to run WebOS Doctor?


After erasing all files/apps and uninstalling CM9, there was still only 16 mb of free space in WEB OS, same as before removing CM9. I didnt like that and I basically had only a few files, docs, pics on WebOS. I deleted all the ROMS, and anything I could find that was user specific. One thing I did awhile back was create a 5GB linux ubuntu partition, that I subsequently rooted and resized the overall partition using Novaterm to reclaim that space. That was not an exact exercise, but I did reclaim most. This was before CM9. After WebOS Doctor, it reformatted drive and blew away all the old directories.. it showed 27+GB of free space.. I felt this was best to move forward as it cleaned out whatever was left over I missed.


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi HP TouchPad fans.
> 
> * I need your help! *I have been testing some stuff and need some brave members to test out things too before I can add it to the OP. There are two important thing to test.
> 
> 1)There is an app provided by this Luccyo that is supposed to turn the Touchpad off when its almost out of batteries. I need some other brave users to test this too. There are just too many threads about bricked touchpads. It should be noted that this can be fixed and its often new users that are doing this and complaining about it before reading about it.
> 
> App to shutdown TP before 0% battery
> http://rootzwiki.com...fore-0-battery/


Roland, you may already know this, but while this wont turn off the TP, the GO Power Master App has a "Smart" option that allows you to turn "ON" a "SuperSave" feature when power is lower than 20%. Supersave mode has editable options that will turn off wifi, bluetooth, syncs, lower screen timeout, volume, & brightness. I have not tested this particular feature but the power save APP does work as I tested screen brightness and other mode using 10 second increments. If you use GO Launcher, this app does what you want.


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi HP TouchPad fans.
> 
> * I need your help! *I have been testing some stuff and need some brave members to test out things too before I can add it to the OP. There are two important thing to test.
> 
> 2) The running out of space issue with CM10. I believe I have located about 15.89MB(thanks to noseph)of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @ system/media/videos & system/media/audio/ring tones. Please someone correct the path for the ring tones and the size of the space freed up. I was interrupted yesterday while working on this and didn't make a proper note of it, sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:
> https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en


For some reason I cannot delete those ringtones, app indicates "some files not erased".. I tried ES File Explorer in Root mode and same thing, it cannot delete those files... for some reason.. will continue to poke around..


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> For some reason I cannot delete those ringtones, app indicates "some files not erased".. I tried ES File Explorer in Root mode and same thing, it cannot delete those files... for some reason.. will continue to poke around..


Try the x plorer app. I also wasn't able to get Es working with root too for some reason.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lonelycatgames.Xplore&hl=en


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Try the x plorer app. I also wasn't able to get Es working with root too for some reason.
> https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en


I wasnt clear above.. I meant I tried both.. but I had success. I had to change config to Superuser + mount writable to get it to work.. default was Normal..


----------



## donniewb420

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Try the x plorer app. I also wasn't able to get Es working with root too for some reason.
> https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en


Would one need to delete these files everytime a new rom (nightly/version) is installed? Will it replace all of the videos and audio?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

donniewb420 said:


> Would one need to delete these files everytime a new rom (nightly/version) is installed? Will it replace all of the videos and audio?


Most likely it would but since we don't know when the next update will be released, its best to have as much free space as possible now. You never know if the next Rom will actually be bigger than this one and we may need to repeat this.

There is a thread here talking about more apps that can be removed but i'm more wary of removing system apps.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1487073


----------



## Lothinator

*sigh*.... I have 15 hours of videos I have to watch for work.

And, of course, they use Flash. Apparently Flash video doesn't work too well on cm10 yet either, because I get garbled video & audio.

Looks like this:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a6va0hvvne6s7lp/Screenshot_2012-11-13-14-04-08.png


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Lothinator said:


> *sigh*.... I have 15 hours of videos I have to watch for work.
> 
> And, of course, they use Flash. Apparently Flash video doesn't work too well on cm10 yet either, because I get garbled video & audio.
> 
> Looks like this:
> 
> https://www.dropbox....13-14-04-08.png


Use Dolphin HD and double tap the video after you start it. I added that to the OP

15Hrs of video! wow hope its something that wont bore you senseless






Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.27 Android 4.0+ Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?bt8z1dvz1obvx9a


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> 2) The running out of space issue with CM10. I believe I have located about 15.89MB(thanks to noseph)of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @ system/media/videos & system/media/audio/ring tones. Please someone correct the path for the ring tones and the size of the space freed up.


I deleted all the ringtones (99) and videos (4) and now I have 60.31mb free. 387mb total (from 44.42mb free) = 15.89mb saved... 
Thanks!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> I deleted all the ringtones (99) and videos (4) and now I have 60.31mb free. 387mb total (from 44.42mb free) = 15.89mb saved...
> Thanks!


Nice!! It took me a while to delete all those ring tones. You've got plenty of space now


----------



## Lothinator

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Use Dolphin HD and double tap the video after you start it. I added that to the OP


Thanks, must have missed that.

And yes, it is boring me to death.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Nice!! It took me a while to delete all those ring tones. You've got plenty of space now


See, you don't listen to me!  If you had used Rom Toolbox Lite, it does multi-select deletes.


----------



## donniewb420

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Nice!! It took me a while to delete all those ring tones. You've got plenty of space now


Are these ringtones seperate from the notification sounds? Or by deleting all ringtones I will no longer have any sound to identify a notification coming in?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> See, you don't listen to me!  If you had used Rom Toolbox Lite, it does multi-select deletes.


Ah yes but does it do it with a split screen for two file system explores at once and multiple files selected, Android Adventure style









https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lonelycatgames.Xplore&hl=en


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Nice!! It took me a while to delete all those ring tones. You've got plenty of space now


haha, double tap the ringtone directory entry and it will select all the files in the directory for you. found that by accident the second time around..


----------



## RolandDeschain79

donniewb420 said:


> Are these ringtones seperate from the notification sounds? Or by deleting all ringtones I will no longer have any sound to identify a notification coming in?


Yes there is a separate folder for those. Have a look at them.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lonelycatgames.Xplore&hl=en


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> haha, double tap the ringtone directory entry and it will select all the files in the directory for you. found that by accident the second time around..


Lol me too hehe, Nevertells needs to check it out


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You should really give this CM10 build a chance, it runs very well and I've already done most of the tweaking for you. I love it with the 4.2 gapps lite and 50MB of free space. I believe Jelly Bean requires 350 for the os to run properly, although it manages with 0.00 somehow.
> 
> I have been working on the OP have a look and tell me what you think.


OP looks good! Everything including the kitchen sink. 

Will have to see on installing CM10. If I do, it will be one small step at a time.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> OP looks good! Everything including the kitchen sink.
> 
> Will have to see on installing CM10. If I do, it will be one small step at a time.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Thank you kind sir for the Feedback. I have been updating it daily and found several workaround fixes for things. Hmm do you thing I should make a video about some of these things?

Making some notes about fixes now.


----------



## kas

So I decided to take the leap and install cm10. Everything appears to have gone OK but I have a concern regarding the system free space. My touchpad is showing 16kb free of 402mb. I did not flash the 4.2 gapps. What is consuming the extra space on the system partition? During the install, after acme expanded the partition, I did see tons of inode errors. They went to fast to see what it was saying but they were scrolling by for about 4-5 minutes.

Thanks for the hard work on this!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## makonaima

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you kind sir for the Feedback. I have been updating it daily and found several workaround fixes for things. Hmm do you thing I should make a video about some of these things?
> 
> Making some notes about fixes now.


OP positively steroidal!!!!!! Nice work.


----------



## Colchiro

Salvation27 said:


> Any Chance I can get the black themed Google music player? Or link to post?


I like this set (Aroma) but requires JB (not for ICS): http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1797292

Always make a backup in recovery before flashing.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

kas said:


> So I decided to take the leap and install cm10. Everything appears to have gone OK but I have a concern regarding the system free space. My touchpad is showing 16kb free of 402mb. I did not flash the 4.2 gapps. What is consuming the extra space on the system partition? During the install, after acme expanded the partition, I did see tons of inode errors. They went to fast to see what it was saying but they were scrolling by for about 4-5 minutes.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work on this!
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Quoting the OP

*Partition Size Problems and ACMEInstaller3(important):*
-The ACMEInstaller 3 is meant to increase the partition size from 300MB to 400MB.
-CM9 only needed 300MB but Jelly Bean is a larger Rom and requires more space(350MB).
-In some cases users have reported 0.0/400MB of space left after installing CM10 and Gapps4.2.
-Although everything may still run fine it is recommend to leave at least a little space free. The consequences of running it without free space are not known.

-You can use a free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space, it should be = 387MB _or _402MB. Either of these is acceptable and indicateds that the ACMEInstaller3 worked correctly.
-Having a system size of 387Mib = 400MB and is perfectly normal after using ACME3
-If your partition is a different size or you get random reboots,then you may have encountered problems during the install.
- You should then wipe your device,reinstall CM10 and restore your Nandroid Data.

Quick System Info PRO:
https://play.google....sinfo.pro&hl=en

-If you use the ACMEInstaller3 and then later restore your Nandroid backup of CM9, you will still retain the larger partition size.
-You can then use CWM or TWRP to safely flash from CM9-CM10 but flashing from CM10-CM9 can cause a boot loop.

*How to free up some space with CM10:*
I believe I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @ system/media/videos & system/media/audio/ring tones.

X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:
https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Colchiro said:


> OP positively steroidal!!!!!! Nice work.


Thank you, I was pumping it up all morning


----------



## colt223

Good use bad news:
Good news, CM10 works great on 2 of my Touchpads.
Bad news: If you have one of the rare TP's that has the 'no sound after sleep' problem, or no sound at all on CM9 nightly builds after 07/11... you will not have any sound using CM10.








I did a fresh clean install of the latest CM10 test build on my 'troubled' TP, and no sound at all. Back to 07/07 for me on that one.
I think its time to restore that one to WebOS only and get rid of it.


----------



## donniewb420

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Quoting the OP
> 
> *Partition Size Problems and ACMEInstaller3(important):*
> -The ACMEInstaller 3 is meant to increase the partition size from 300MB to 400MB.
> -CM9 only needed 300MB but Jelly Bean is a larger Rom and requires more space(350MB).
> -In some cases users have reported 0.0/400MB of space left after installing CM10 and Gapps4.2.
> -Although everything may still run fine it is recommend to leave at least a little space free. The consequences of running it without free space are not known.
> 
> -You can use a free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space, it should be = 387MB _or _402MB. Either of these is acceptable and indicateds that the ACMEInstaller3 worked correctly.
> -Having a system size of 387Mib = 400MB and is perfectly normal after using ACME3
> -If your partition is a different size or you get random reboots,then you may have encountered problems during the install.
> - You should then wipe your device,reinstall CM10 and restore your Nandroid Data.
> 
> Quick System Info PRO:
> https://play.google....sinfo.pro&hl=en
> 
> -If you use the ACMEInstaller3 and then later restore your Nandroid backup of CM9, you will still retain the larger partition size.
> -You can then use CWM or TWRP to safely flash from CM9-CM10 but flashing from CM10-CM9 can cause a boot loop.
> 
> *How to free up some space with CM10:*
> I believe I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @ system/media/videos & system/media/audio/ring tones.
> 
> X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:
> https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en


Great write up. As an aside, I was one who had 386.22MB (387) within my system folder. I deleted the ringtones and video as mentioned above and it took my system down to 368.82 MB with 0 k free. Funny it doesn't show my system size as 387 with the 17.4 or so free, it actually reduced the size of the system versus freeing up some space. As a test I started copying files back into the system folder and I was able to add up to 387MB's again until it signaled I had no additional space. Just wanted folks to be aware of that. Even something showing not 387 or 402 can still be ok...


----------



## Colchiro

RolandDeschain79 said:


> It looks very cool but the main package is 218.3 MB and could be an issues for TouchPad users that have space concerns. I added a black play music to my Gapps build too. Make a nandroid backup before testing for sure.


Some of that is installer, Google apps, Nova/Apex launchers and lots of Extras. I pass on the gApps and Extras, just installing Play Store, YouTube and the like. The only space concern that I can see is the space it takes up prior to install.


----------



## vff

donniewb420 said:


> Great write up. As an aside, I was one who had 386.22MB (387) within my system folder. I deleted the ringtones and video as mentioned above and it took my system down to 368.82 MB with 0 k free. Funny it doesn't show my system size as 387 with the 17.4 or so free, it actually reduced the size of the system versus freeing up some space. As a test I started copying files back into the system folder and I was able to add up to 387MB's again until it signaled I had no additional space. Just wanted folks to be aware of that. Even something showing not 387 or 402 can still be ok...


Assume you using Quick System Info Pro for your stats.. it sounds like dynamic compression/expansion.. could that really be happening. My first guess would be some StorageDirectory or available blocks counter or calculation is getting overlayed.. who knows right? that would explain some devices working with 0 space (when there probably is actual space) .. something somewhere has a wrong counter..  but what the heck do I know..


----------



## donniewb420

vff said:


> Assume you using Quick System Info Pro for your stats.. it sounds like dynamic compression/expansion.. could that really be happening. My first guess would be some StorageDirectory or available blocks counter or calculation is getting overlayed.. who knows right? that would explain some devices working with 0 space (when there probably is actual space) .. something somewhere has a wrong counter..  but what the heck do I know..


Actually I may be wrong. My ES File explorer showed the directory to have adjusted to 368.82 MB's with 0 k free. Quick System Pro actually still showed387MB with 0 free. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Yes there is a separate folder for those. Have a look at them.
> 
> https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en


So this is not the ringtone folder on the SD card. What is the path to these other ringtones?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> So this is not the ringtone folder on the SD card. What is the path to these other ringtones?


It's @ Root/System/Media/audio/Ring tones. I am uploading a video about most of these issues right now


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> It's @ Root/System/Media/audio/Ring tones. I am uploading a video about most of these issues right now


OK, found that. I also read in the "ACMEInstaller3" thread that Drmarble said " I had to eliminate all the ringtones, notifications, etc and get rid of face lock to get cm10 to fit."

What I am wanting to know is what is removing all these ringtones, alarms .ogg files going to break? I see there is another ringtone folder on the SD card. What does that support?


----------



## nevertells

I think you have the biggest OP in the history of Rootzwiki!!!!!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> I think you have the biggest OP in the history of Rootzwiki!!!!!


Lol its a Monster!! I wish I had reserved some space because here is the new Video! I guess I will start a thread about it too.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> OK, found that. I also read in the "ACMEInstaller3" thread that Drmarble said " I had to eliminate all the ringtones, notifications, etc and get rid of face lock to get cm10 to fit."
> 
> What I am wanting to know is what is removing all these ringtones, alarms .ogg files going to break? I see there is another ringtone folder on the SD card. What does that support?


I will look into removing those files and see what happens


----------



## donniewb420

nevertells said:


> OK, found that. I also read in the "ACMEInstaller3" thread that Drmarble said " I had to eliminate all the ringtones, notifications, etc and get rid of face lock to get cm10 to fit."
> 
> What I am wanting to know is what is removing all these ringtones, alarms .ogg files going to break? I see there is another ringtone folder on the SD card. What does that support?


I am not well versed in how all of this works. But why eliminate applications versus make acmeinstaller big enough to hold all features. 500 600 mb


----------



## 290

As soon as someone can find Green (The writer of ACMEInstaller) and ask him to do so, then if he has the time then it will happen. In meantime we make due with what we have. If it was easy it would have been done by now. A lot of smart people on this thread wanting this to happen as much as you. If they could do it it would be done. It also helps to verse yourself before asking such a question. Not because its a repeated question but because you end up learning more by doing the research yourself.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lothinator

As far as your comment that you don't need ringtones on the TouchPad... I beg to differ -- Groove IP works great as a phone app with Google Voice. Apparently the default ringtone that it picked on cm10 was something crazy though, so when someone called me today I had no idea what was happening until I flipped open the cover.


----------



## SmaShT

Well I'm impressed. I got 120k Browsermark score @ 1.7GHz using the default browser. You can immediately feel the speed difference; everything is just so smooth. Congratulations to all the developers involved. An amazing job done.

EDIT: For comparison, I used to get around 90k on CM9 at the same frequency, and my iPad 3 gets around 110k.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

donniewb420 said:


> As far as your comment that you don't need ringtones on the TouchPad... I beg to differ -- Groove IP works great as a phone app with Google Voice. Apparently the default ringtone that it picked on cm10 was something crazy though, so when someone called me today I had no idea what was happening until I flipped open the cover.


Point noted, I never considered using my TouchPad as a phone but I thought those apps had their own ringtones included. Guess you will need to leave a few, good thing there are 99 to choose from


----------



## Teejai

Well after having a perfect TP, it is now rebooting after about 3min. I think it may be nova launcher after an update, however, not sure.

Going to try to install the ROM over the top, otherwise its back to my backup.









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Teejai said:


> Well after having a perfect TP, it is now rebooting after about 3min. I think it may be nova launcher after an update, however, not sure.
> 
> Going to try to install the ROM over the top, otherwise its back to my backup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Try defaulting the settings for the launchers and going back to the default. I show how to do it in this video.


----------



## durham

I, too, am having constant reboots despite it being totally fine and awesome for the last two days. I have automatic updates turned off and I haven't installed any new app compared to when it was going smoothly.


----------



## litdroid

299mb system storage with almost 29 mb free with cm10 and android 4.2 gapps- no reboots as long as I keep the device from sleeping... Heh.


----------



## jinchoung

yep nothing but reboots for me and it has been that way since ICS...

did an absolutely clean re-install from webos doctor to acmeuninstall and then a fresh acmereinstall on everything.... but nope... crashy crashy....

i'm going back to gingerbread.


----------



## 290

Have you tried setting your min CPU speed higher than default. Seems to be a common symptom on some TPs when its set to low. I'd hate to see you go back to gingerbread.

Edit: What version of ACMEInstall are you using?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jinchoung

290 said:


> Have you tried setting your min CPU speed higher than default. Seems to be a common symptom on some TPs when its set to low. I'd hate to see you go back to gingerbread.
> 
> Edit: What version of ACMEInstall are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


hehe, thanks.

i didn't use setcpu on jellybean but i was screwing around with clockspeeds CONSTANTLY on ICS and never got it completely stable. sometimes it would take days between crashes but it would always crash.

as for jellybean, it seemed no one else was using cpu speed modulators and people were getting fine results without crashing so i didn't see my results being any different for me with jellybean vs. ics.

kinda bugs me that i don't know WHY it's not working... or why some people's machines are different from others... why the touchpad seems to be quirky from one tablet to the next.

but i guess that's just how these things were made.

anyhoo, gingerbread should be fine.

thanks.

jin


----------



## Alveran

My Touchpad also Reboots every 3 minutes.
First 48h everything OK then reboot begins after Screenlock everytime.

I Full Wipe the Touchpad and everything was ok for two days then it begins to reebot.

Need help. I don't change anything.


----------



## Teejai

OK strange. On boot the screen freezes for about 30sec and then fine, until I sleep it. What's best to use for raising min CPU?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teejai

Installed no frills CPU, raised min to 540 and my max was only 1000 so moved it to 1400. Reboot and all fixed, fast boot, no freeze and sleep fines. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kas

I had posted earlier regarding my concern about having only 16k of free space on my system partition after successfully running acme3 and loading cm10. The OP went over some steps to free space but it indicated (as I read it) that you would be low on space if you flashed cm10 *AND *the 4.2 gapps. I didn't flash the 4.2 gapps and yet I was still low on space. I did a little digging and found the following.



Code:


<br />
[email protected]:/system # du ./* -sh<br />
du ./* -sh<br />
20.0K   ./addon.d<br />
121.1M  ./app<br />
4.7M	./bin<br />
4.0K	./build.prop<br />
18.0M   ./etc<br />
19.8M   ./fonts<br />
17.9M   ./framework<br />
71.5M   ./lib<br />
82.5M   ./lost+found<br />
26.4M   ./media<br />
6.2M	./tts<br />
17.4M   ./usr<br />
11.3M   ./vendor<br />
3.8M	./xbin

Notice that I have 82.5M of data in "lost+found". Can I safely delete this data?

Thanks again!


----------



## nevertells

kas said:


> I had posted earlier regarding my concern about having only 16k of free space on my system partition after successfully running acme3 and loading cm10. The OP went over some steps to free space but it indicated (as I read it) that you would be low on space if you flashed cm10 *AND *the 4.2 gapps. I didn't flash the 4.2 gapps and yet I was still low on space. I did a little digging and found the following.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> [email protected]:/system # du ./* -sh<br />
> du ./* -sh<br />
> 20.0K   ./addon.d<br />
> 121.1M  ./app<br />
> 4.7M	./bin<br />
> 4.0K	./build.prop<br />
> 18.0M   ./etc<br />
> 19.8M   ./fonts<br />
> 17.9M   ./framework<br />
> 71.5M   ./lib<br />
> 82.5M   ./lost+found<br />
> 26.4M   ./media<br />
> 6.2M	./tts<br />
> 17.4M   ./usr<br />
> 11.3M   ./vendor<br />
> 3.8M	./xbin
> 
> Notice that I have 82.5M of data in "lost+found". Can I safely delete this data?
> 
> Thanks again!


Make a nandroid backup, delete the data and see what happens. You can always restore back to where you were.


----------



## kas

nevertells said:


> Make a nandroid backup, delete the data and see what happens. You can always restore back to where you were.


I was not able to delete the files in the directory using adb with root and remounting /system rw. I decided to reformat /system using CWM and reflash cm10 and gapps. This seems to have worked great. I have 345.3M (~50M free) used on /system now.

For anyone else that is having space issues, they might want to try the same. This might be something we want to bake into the revised ACMEInstaller.


----------



## kas

Is anyone else unable to sync their calendars? I have the calendar app and it sees my account but it won't show any calendars. Calendar is also not listed under Settings>Accounts>Google. It's just missing.

Log cat is spewing the following error:


Code:


E/ActivityThread( 2515): Failed to find provider info for com.android.calendar


----------



## Salvation27

kas said:


> Is anyone else unable to sync their calendars? I have the calendar app and it sees my account but it won't show any calendars. Calendar is also not listed under Settings>Accounts>Google. It's just missing.
> 
> Log cat is spewing the following error:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> E/ActivityThread( 2515): Failed to find provider info for com.android.calendar


I've noticed this too. Will do alittle research- see if I can get it to sync up


----------



## robocopvn

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You got it buddy i'm real happy to hear you did make one, just wish it worked out for you. I'm wondering did you make your Nandroid backup with TWRP or CWM? I am trying to determine if TWRP backups are unreliable or not. CM10 preview 3 is probably the best unreleased Rom I have ever tested. Jcsullins is the Man!


I used CWM, but when I tried to restore it, it failed and showed some message like : restoring data not complete... ehhhh ehhhh

I'm stuck  but that's fine I just need to re-install all of my apps and settings and everything. Took me 5 hours ....

just wanna ask how to check if the backup is fine or not ? the only way is try to restore one time ?? lolz


----------



## synchron

I was in the group that had 402M/5K system partition after CM10 install and after deleting the ringtones and videos I have around 22 Megs free.

This seemed to help some reboot loops I was getting every time I would boot into CM10. Just passing this info along.....


----------



## kas

synchron said:


> I was in the group that had 402M/5K system partition after CM10 install and after deleting the ringtones and videos I have around 22 Megs free.
> 
> This seemed to help some reboot loops I was getting every time I would boot into CM10. Just passing this info along.....


Try using CWM recovery to format your /system partition and then reflash cm10 and gapps. That should fix your space issues without having to delete pieces of the ROM.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys

IF you didn't use ACME3 and you are reporting problems then please go back and read the OP.

*No free space = reboots & lock ups*.* No ACME3 = reboots & lock ups*

I have added a large Troubleshooting section to help with these sorts of issues but this is still experimental software with bugs.
You must make a Nandroid backup in case you run into problems. You can always restore your old data. I would recommend keeping a copy of your backup on your PC, you may need to enable the viewing of hidden files. This is essential to anyone wanted to test this Experimental Rom. I also have a Tips and fixes video but no more room in the OP for it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

robocopvn said:


> I used CWM, but when I tried to restore it, it failed and showed some message like : restoring data not complete... ehhhh ehhhh
> 
> I'm stuck  but that's fine I just need to re-install all of my apps and settings and everything. Took me 5 hours ....
> 
> just wanna ask how to check if the backup is fine or not ? the only way is try to restore one time ?? lolz


Drat there goes CWM mods perfect record, in my mind at least. This is the first instance I have heard of a CWM backup no restoring. Have you checked out how much free space you have left? I would recommend transferring it to your PC, for safe keeping. You may need to turn on the viewing of hidden files see the link below. I've never needed to check before and therefore never asked how. Does anyone know how to check the integrity of your CWM backup?

http://www.bleepingc...s-in-windows-7/


----------



## vff

kas said:


> Is anyone else unable to sync their calendars? I have the calendar app and it sees my account but it won't show any calendars. Calendar is also not listed under Settings>Accounts>Google. It's just missing.
> 
> Log cat is spewing the following error:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> E/ActivityThread( 2515): Failed to find provider info for com.android.calendar


I have Google Calendar synced with 2 email Accounts on both my TP and iMAC. I just added and deleted events on my iMAC to see if they propagated to my TP and visa versa. Both worked.. I used a Chrome Browser to set the events on my MAC. One is an IMAP account, the other is Google gmail account.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

kas said:


> I had posted earlier regarding my concern about having only 16k of free space on my system partition after successfully running acme3 and loading cm10. The OP went over some steps to free space but it indicated (as I read it) that you would be low on space if you flashed cm10 *AND *the 4.2 gapps. I didn't flash the 4.2 gapps and yet I was still low on space. I did a little digging and found the following.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> [email protected]:/system # du ./* -sh<br />
> du ./* -sh<br />
> 20.0K   ./addon.d<br />
> 121.1M  ./app<br />
> 4.7M	./bin<br />
> 4.0K	./build.prop<br />
> 18.0M   ./etc<br />
> 19.8M   ./fonts<br />
> 17.9M   ./framework<br />
> 71.5M   ./lib<br />
> 82.5M   ./lost+found<br />
> 26.4M   ./media<br />
> 6.2M	./tts<br />
> 17.4M   ./usr<br />
> 11.3M   ./vendor<br />
> 3.8M	./xbin
> 
> Notice that I have 82.5M of data in "lost+found". Can I safely delete this data?
> 
> Thanks again!


Nevertells is 100% right make a nandroid backup first then delete the files. I checked mine and that folder is empty so it should be safe to delete.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

litdroid said:


> 299mb system storage with almost 29 mb free with cm10 and android 4.2 gapps- no reboots as long as I keep the device from sleeping... Heh.


I think its time to use the ACMEInstaller 3. I also had lockups during sleep before using it.


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> IF you didn't use ACME3 and you are reporting problems then please go back and read the OP.
> 
> *No free space = reboots & lock ups*.* No ACME3 = reboots & lock ups*
> 
> I have added a large Troubleshooting section to help with these sorts of issues but this is still experimental software with bugs.
> You must make a Nandroid backup in case you run into problems. You can always restore your old data. I would recommend keeping a copy of your backup on your PC, you may need to enable the viewing of hidden files. This is essential to anyone wanted to test this Experimental Rom. I also have a Tips and fixes video but no more room in the OP for it.


Great.. FYI, not sure how it worked initially for you, but after installing X-Plore on my TP, in order to delete files from the systems folder, you have to go into X-Plore "Configuration" and change the default "Root Access" from "Normal" to "Superuser + mount writable".


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> Great.. FYI, not sure how it worked initially for you, but after installing X-Plore on my TP, in order to delete files from the systems folder, you have to go into X-Plore "Configuration" and change the default "Root Access" from "Normal" to "Superuser + mount writable".


You are 100% correct and I should have mentioned this in the video. I had several comments about it on the video so I added the info to the OP already but thank you for the heads up.


----------



## litdroid

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I think its time to use the ACMEInstaller 3. I also had lockups during sleep before using it.


You are right I'm going to uninstall and reinstall today and only being back my games w saves. Should remove any problems I have.


----------



## Salvation27

Why isn't everyone using ACME 3 to begin with? Isn't it already stated in the directions?


----------



## vff

Salvation27 said:


> Why isn't everyone using ACME 3 to begin with? Isn't it already stated in the directions?


You seriously asked that question while knowing the answer..


----------



## jinchoung

Salvation27 said:


> Why isn't everyone using ACME 3 to begin with? Isn't it already stated in the directions?


it is. i don't know why there is an assumption that acme3 is not being used at this point.

i'm using acme3, have free space, STILL crash/rebooting.

jin


----------



## Salvation27

Users have reported trying to install without using it- hence the question *without* any assumption.

And to help you Jin- have you used CPU Master? Set Min/ Max values?
Have you done a "clean" install? Or did you try to do it over everything you had?

These past 3 days- I've wiped, removed Android completely, flashed CM9 and CM10 preview 3, with no problems.

You can't just keep bombarding your Touchpad- you gotta clean it up for it to work properly- as well as use all the appropriate files from Moboot, CWM or TWRP, and Gapps


----------



## jinchoung

Salvation27 said:


> Users have reported trying to install without using it- hence the question *without* any assumption.
> 
> And to help you Jin- have you used CPU Master? Set Min/ Max values?
> Have you done a "clean" install? Or did you try to do it over everything you had?
> 
> These past 3 days- I've wiped, removed Android completely, flashed CM9 and CM10 preview 3, with no problems.
> 
> You can't just keep bombarding your Touchpad- you gotta clean it up for it to work properly- as well as use all the appropriate files from Moboot, CWM or TWRP, and Gapps


howdy,

yep. i've webos doctored to reset even webos. acmeuninstalled and then reinstalled everything from scratch per the directions using acme3 in the first post of the thread. haven't tried using setcpu for min/max clockspeeds because it wasn't mentioned but are most folks using that to get stable working conditions? it didn't seem like it and i didn't know how critical it was for JB as opposed to ics... i guess i'll try that.

actually, aside from acmeuninstall, is there anything else i can do to just TOTALLY wipe the android side of things?

thanks.

jin


----------



## makonaima

jinchoung said:


> howdy,
> 
> yep. i've webos doctored to reset even webos. acmeuninstalled and then reinstalled everything from scratch per the directions using acme3 in the first post of the thread. haven't tried using setcpu for min/max clockspeeds because it wasn't mentioned but are most folks using that to get stable working conditions? it didn't seem like it and i didn't know how critical it was for JB as opposed to ics... i guess i'll try that.
> 
> actually, aside from acmeuninstall, is there anything else i can do to just TOTALLY wipe the android side of things?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> jin


Once you've completed AcmeUninstall, boot into WebOS and erase the content on the TP. You can choose to do a Secure Erase which is longer, but more thorough. Once the erase is completed, all vestiges of CM would have been removed from your device and you'll essentially be starting with a clean slate.


----------



## Gradular

Anyone know of a cm10 compatible kernal to OC? Or can I use a cm9 one?


----------



## vff

makonaima said:


> Once you've completed AcmeUninstall, boot into WebOS and erase the content on the TP. You can choose to do a Secure Erase which is longer, but more thorough. Once the erase is completed, all vestiges of CM would have been removed from your device and you'll essentially be starting with a clean slate.


FWIW, this worked great for me.. I basically restored my TP to factory WebOS, then installed CM10. Its been running great for a few days now.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Anyone know of a cm10 compatible kernal to OC? Or can I use a cm9 one?


The CM9 Kernel will probably have some really negative effects with CM10. I don't know of one for CM10 but you could contact the author and see if he plans to make one.


----------



## litdroid

Hmm I ran ACMEInstaller 3 with no files in the cminstall folder. Got 402 MB from 299 MB no problem. That wasn't on purpose, just happened to forget to move the files. Charged my TP for a few hours, but doesn't charge - says it is via A/C but doesn't. Kinda weird.

Time to uninstall and reinstall I suppose. Still getting reboots before wiping it all away.

edit: Reinstalled - turned MTP on and it is charging now. Which is weird because MTP was enabled before that. Oh well, needed a clean slate anyways.

Only posted this to let people know if they went ahead and did an update via TWRP or CWM that you can just run ACMEInstaller3 with the cminstall folder empty. I'm not sure why I couldn't charge my device, maybe I just needed to boot to WebOS (Which I did before I reinstalled again to move files). It won't kill your device and it won't change anything but increased storage.

So far, no reboots. Probably will come in a few days, sadly. ACMEInstaller does need some attention, though. The inconsistency is making it hard to troubleshoot what is really going on - is it ACMEInstaller failing to do something or is it a problem inside the ROM?


----------



## modd

removed


----------



## nevertells

litdroid said:


> Hmm I ran ACMEInstaller 3 with no files in the cminstall folder. Got 402 MB from 299 MB no problem. That wasn't on purpose, just happened to forget to move the files. Charged my TP for a few hours, but doesn't charge - says it is via A/C but doesn't. Kinda weird.
> 
> Time to uninstall and reinstall I suppose. Still getting reboots before wiping it all away anyways.
> 
> edit: Reinstalled - turned MTP on and it is charging now. Which is weird because MTP was enabled before that. Oh well, needed a clean slate anyways.


 How long did it take for ACME3 to complete with no files to install in the CM install folder?


----------



## litdroid

nevertells said:


> How long did it take for ACME3 to complete with no files to install in the CM install folder?


2-3 minutes maybe.

I noticed now after uninstalling and reinstalling I only have 394 MB instead of 402 MB. Odd.


----------



## hploin

Salvation27 said:


> I've noticed this too. Will do alittle research- see if I can get it to sync up


I had this happen and I cleared Android out and started from scratch and then it worked fine. Same thing was happening not being able to sync Google photos, but all is fine now.


----------



## Teejai

FYI: I got my reboots after a full clean install with acme3. Only fixed with min CPU bump.

Also as a note, TP feels sooooo much smoother now!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

TPs were already underclocked to begin with, so your TP is throwing a fit if you knock it down even more.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

litdroid said:


> 2-3 minutes maybe.
> 
> I noticed now after uninstalling and reinstalling I only have 394 MB instead of 402 MB. Odd.


Did you read about removing videos. ringtones and notification tones from the system/media folder? Doing 
this will free up an additional 10mb or so.


----------



## Teejai

Gradular said:


> TPs were already underclocked to begin with, so your TP is throwing a fit if you knock it down even more.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


If this is directed at me, I had never dropped CPU min level and it was at stock CM10 levels.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jinchoung

Alrighi, I'm writing this on my latest (last?) Attempt at cm10.

- acmeuninstall
- wipe all from webos
- acmeinstall3

Still crash.

Then I installed setcpu set minimum clock to 540... still crash. Turned minimum up to above 1000... still crashy. Changed from interactive to conservative... still crash.

Change from cfq to deadline... HAVE NOT CRASHED SO FAR.

Not convinced that i won't. But good so far. Also anticipating playing with voltages if I crash again.


----------



## jrafuse

nevertells said:


> How long did it take for ACME3 to complete with no files to install in the CM install folder?


Bite the bullet ... run Acme3 and then install CM10 ... you won't regret it ... Since preview 3 this has been my daily driver.

Smooth as silk and so far solid as a rock. I liked the camera/compass with Dorregary's fix, but this is enough to make me wait for them to catch up to me lol

John


----------



## nevertells

jrafuse said:


> Bite the bullet ... run Acme3 and then install CM10 ... you won't regret it ... Since preview 3 this has been my daily driver.
> 
> Smooth as silk and so far solid as a rock. I liked the camera/compass with Dorregary's fix, but this is enough to make me wait for them to catch up to me lol
> 
> John


I'm just trying to determine the least hazardous method using ACME3 for installing CM10. It looks like our friend found that way by accident when he ran ACME3 with no files in the cminstall folder. I've had some communication with Green in the last day or two. Hopefully he'll have some time soon to take a look at ACME3 and see if he can correct some of the issues with it.


----------



## vff

jinchoung said:


> Alrighi, I'm writing this on my latest (last?) Attempt at cm10.
> 
> - acmeuninstall
> - wipe all from webos
> - acmeinstall3
> 
> Still crash.
> 
> Then I installed setcpu set minimum clock to 540... still crash. Turned minimum up to above 1000... still crashy. Changed from interactive to conservative... still crash.
> 
> Change from cfq to deadline... HAVE NOT CRASHED SO FAR.
> 
> Not convinced that i won't. But good so far. Also anticipating playing with voltages if I crash again.


After Acmeuninstall did you fully erase your entire SD card? reinstall webos with webos doctor? re-download and transfer the 4 install files, etc..

If you still get crashes then its a hardware issue.. I haven't had the need to change any CPU settings and have not had a single crash after reformatting my TP to factory condition and installing CM10.. It has been VERY stable. I favor this release over CM9 at this point (based on my needs).


----------



## litdroid

nevertells said:


> Did you read about removing videos. ringtones and notification tones from the system/media folder? Doing
> this will free up an additional 10mb or so.


Yeah I saw that. I did it before I wiped, but I'll do it again today. Waiting to see if my device starts rebooting again before I mess around too much. Thanks for the reminder.

edit: yeah..it still reboots. I saw changing it to deadline might help. I saw it before, but I didn't try it out. Gonna see if it does anything.

edit 2: Yeah, changing to deadline and making it set at boot does no good. Had like 5 reboots in a half hour so far.


----------



## pgzerwer2

OK, not wanting to start a fight, but WebOS Dr is only needed if your WebOS is wonky. Do not think it does anything to enhance android performance. 
So if you can still boot WebOS, I wouldn't doctor. 
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robocopvn

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Drat there goes CWM mods perfect record, in my mind at least. This is the first instance I have heard of a CWM backup no restoring. Have you checked out how much free space you have left? I would recommend transferring it to your PC, for safe keeping. You may need to turn on the viewing of hidden files see the link below. I've never needed to check before and therefore never asked how. Does anyone know how to check the integrity of your CWM backup?
> 
> http://www.bleepingc...s-in-windows-7/


yes I've done this many times but this is the first time I've met this... really strange. Unluckily after trying restoring the 2nd time without success, I deleted it. But I had checked my free space, it was about 7 GB, and one of my backup normally take only 2.7~3Gb. Moreover, if there is not enough space, there would be a warning when I made a backup. But the backup process went very well.

I've done this in CWM so many many many times, not only with my touchpad but also my HTC aria, but this is really weird and for the 1st time.... nvm, it's fine now haha


----------



## vff

pgzerwer2 said:


> OK, not wanting to start a fight, but WebOS Dr is only needed if your WebOS is wonky. Do not think it does anything to enhance android performance.
> So if you can still boot WebOS, I wouldn't doctor.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I dont have an issue with that. I did it for 2 reasons. 1) I created a 5gb UBUNTU partition (that I subsequently deleted) using some preware utilities under webos so I just wanted to insure my TP was clean. 2) after I uninstalled CM9 and erased the SD card, WebOS still showed only 16GB avail (same amount as before the erase, so from a WebOs perspective, it didnt free space for WebOs). I didnt like the results of that. After I "Doctored" the device, it showed 27.4gb avail, which is what it supposed to with that version of WebOs.. It may have not been needed, but I havent had any issues at all with CM10, and I am happy with the free space/results. May have over did it, but I have learned in my dev days (long gone), its best to start from scratch. Who knows what was hidden behind those walls..


----------



## pgzerwer2

vff said:


> I dont have an issue with that. I did it for 2 reasons. 1) I created a 5gb UBUNTU partition (that I subsequently deleted) using some preware utilities under webos so I just wanted to insure my TP was clean. 2) after I uninstalled CM9 and erased the SD card, WebOS still showed only 16GB avail (same amount as before the erase, so from a WebOs perspective, it didnt free space for WebOs). I didnt like the results of that. After I "Doctored" the device, it showed 27.4gb avail, which is what it supposed to with that version of WebOs.. It may have not been needed, but I havent had any issues at all with CM10, and I am happy with the free space/results. May have over did it, but I have learned in my dev days (long gone), its best to start from scratch. Who knows what was hidden behind those walls..


Not really singling you out on this, it just seems hardly a page goes by on TP without someone needlessly recommending or suggesting the doctor as part of a "clean install." Again not what you were addressing, I just had felt an urge to say something about this for a while now and just by coincidence posted temporally near to your post. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lothinator

Random reboots continue even with minimum raised to 432. I never had to raise it above 384 with cm9....

So..... back to cm9







... even though I love cm10, these reboots are killing me (and my touchpad's battery when it goes into the reboot loops)...


----------



## vff

pgzerwer2 said:


> Not really singling you out on this, it just seems hardly a page goes by on TP without someone needlessly recommending or suggesting the doctor as part of a "clean install." Again not what you were addressing, I just had felt an urge to say something about this for a while now and just by coincidence posted temporally near to your post.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


Thats OK, and probably the right thing for me to explain why, even if it wasn't needed. At least others will know. I wouldn't want to have to go through that if I didn't need to, its hard enough as it is!

FWIW, I had to root webos and create an UBUNTU partition.. to remove the ext3fs partition I had to use novaterm .. Most of the information on all this I found in the forums, but some things were not exact, or did not work as advertised, so I felt this was necessary to revert to the original ..


----------



## nevertells

pgzerwer2 said:


> OK, not wanting to start a fight, but WebOS Dr is only needed if your WebOS is wonky. Do not think it does anything to enhance android performance.
> So if you can still boot WebOS, I wouldn't doctor.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Totally agree. One is just asking for trouble. What a lot of folks don't realize is that because of programs like twrp that take up a lot more space in the /boot folder as well as other files that one might have placed there like the moboot background, this very likely will cause WebOS Doctor to fail. This is why I strongly recommend using the Full Secure Erase in WebOS settings/device info/reset options instead of running the Doctor. This resets the TouchPad back to factory, out of the box condition. WebOS OTA update will most likely fail too because of a lack of space in the /boot folder. If you absolutely feel you have to run the Doctor, completely uninstall Android first.


----------



## nevertells

litdroid said:


> Yeah I saw that. I did it before I wiped, but I'll do it again today. Waiting to see if my device starts rebooting again before I mess around too much. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> edit: yeah..it still reboots. I saw changing it to deadline might help. I saw it before, but I didn't try it out. Gonna see if it does anything.
> 
> edit 2: Yeah, changing to deadline and making it set at boot does no good. Had like 5 reboots in a half hour so far.


Sure wish someone could figure this out. There just seems to be certain TouchPads out there that don't play well with CM installed. My two have never had a reboot problem right from the beginning with CM7A1.

You have my sympathy.


----------



## jinchoung

vff said:


> After Acmeuninstall did you fully erase your entire SD card? reinstall webos with webos doctor? re-download and transfer the 4 install files, etc..
> 
> If you still get crashes then its a hardware issue.. I haven't had the need to change any CPU settings and have not had a single crash after reformatting my TP to factory condition and installing CM10.. It has been VERY stable. I favor this release over CM9 at this point (based on my needs).


how do you "fully erase" your sdcard? i did a full wipe from webos if that's what you mean.

so yeah, did all the steps outlined INCLUDING redownloading everything to make sure nothing was corrupt. so i'm pretty sure there's nothing abnormal about my procedure at this point.

and it DOES seem to be something hardware related - that different makes of the hp touchpad have quirks and niggles that aren't shared universally across all touchpads.

the really frustrating thing is that there is no *mod edit* way to diagnose the crashes... there's no facility to record what happens in the touchpad's head just before it crashed so that we can figure out even how to address it. instead it's down to "old wives tales" and superstition.

for my bit of superstition, i have not had a crash since i set the scheduler to "deadline". have no idea if it's even reasonable to think that that would stop crashes (or that cfq could cause crashing) but that's what worked for me.

SO FAR...

again, i've no confidence that i won't crash. got all fingers and toes crossed and i'm hoping this is the solution. but i've been burned before....

jin


----------



## jinchoung

litdroid said:


> Yeah I saw that. I did it before I wiped, but I'll do it again today. Waiting to see if my device starts rebooting again before I mess around too much. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> edit: yeah..it still reboots. I saw changing it to deadline might help. I saw it before, but I didn't try it out. Gonna see if it does anything.
> 
> edit 2: Yeah, changing to deadline and making it set at boot does no good. Had like 5 reboots in a half hour so far.


what are you using to change clock and scheduler? i'm using setcpu. not sure if that makes a difference but setcpu and deadline has finally gotten my tp to stop rebooting (knock on wood).

jin


----------



## jinchoung

Lothinator said:


> Random reboots continue even with minimum raised to 432. I never had to raise it above 384 with cm9....
> 
> So..... back to cm9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... even though I love cm10, these reboots are killing me (and my touchpad's battery when it goes into the reboot loops)...


did you try setting the scheduler to deadline? that worked for me. also, try dicking with setcpu until something starts to work.

right now, i've got my minimum set to 540 and max set to 1200 something (although i might try dropping to 384 and see if it's stable there)... that seems to be working but i started out setting min and max to 1100. i pretty much tried every combo of min and max until i tried messing with the scheduler and deadline seemed to be the deciding factor.

luck.

jin


----------



## gotluck

just installed cm10 and so far so good. Any way to enable the developer options? they are greyed out for me. Namely, I'm interested in enabling mock locations.


----------



## litdroid

jinchoung said:


> just installed cm10 and so far so good. Any way to enable the developer options? they are greyed out for me. Namely, I'm interested in enabling mock locations.


Try this maybe http://www.droid-life.com/2012/11/13/tip-developer-options-hidden-in-android-4-2-this-is-how-to-access-them/


----------



## captainmorris

gotluck said:


> just installed cm10 and so far so good. Any way to enable the developer options? they are greyed out for me. Namely, I'm interested in enabling mock locations.


Click the developer options tab in settings, then at the top right corner, turn the switch on. That's all there is to it! I missed it the first time as well, so don't feel bad.


----------



## nevertells

jrafuse said:


> Bite the bullet ... run Acme3 and then install CM10 ... you won't regret it ... Since preview 3 this has been my daily driver.
> 
> Smooth as silk and so far solid as a rock. I liked the camera/compass with Dorregary's fix, but this is enough to make me wait for them to catch up to me lol
> 
> John


Well John, I bit the bullet and ran ACME3 with nothing in the cminstall folder. It ran for approx. 15 minutes with literally tens of thousands or lines scrolling up the screen so fast they were mostly unreadable. That finally stopped and I sat there for another couple minutes starring at the double penguins before it finally rebooted right into a boot loop. Tried clearing both caches, fixing permissions, and finally factory/data reset and still boot looping. Finally had to resort to restoring my nandroid backup while holding my breath and thankfully, it restored successfully. My internal 2048 additional memory survived(Sullin's memory fix) and Quick System Info reports my system storage is increased to 402MB with 154MB free. At least it did not brick my TP forcing me to run the Doctor. I'll say that doing this is not for the technically challenged. I did finally hear back from Green and hopefully he will be taking a look at ACME3. It definitely needs to be more reliable before using it is for the general population. Next step will be installing JB using TWRP and if that goes well, then I guess Roland's Gapps. I'll be back when all that is done.

Also think I'll post this in the ACMEInstaller thread for those who might not see this here.


----------



## gotluck

captainmorris said:


> Click the developer options tab in settings, then at the top right corner, turn the switch on. That's all there is to it! I missed it the first time as well, so don't feel bad.


Haha... derp.. Thanks!


----------



## vff

nevertells said:


> Totally agree. One is just asking for trouble. What a lot of folks don't realize is that because of programs like twrp that take up a lot more space in the /boot folder as well as other files that one might have placed there like the moboot background, this very likely will cause WebOS Doctor to fail. This is why I strongly recommend using the Full Secure Erase in WebOS settings/device info/reset options instead of running the Doctor. This resets the TouchPad back to factory, out of the box condition. WebOS OTA update will most likely fail too because of a lack of space in the /boot folder. If you absolutely feel you have to run the Doctor, completely uninstall Android first.


Woah, didnt realize all those gremlins were in the background waiting to bite just by running webos doctor. Everything I did went smooth.. I uninstalled Android, then erased all in WebOs BEFORE using WebOS doctor.. so maybe thats why it worked so well.

One thing to ask, I was not going to Doctor my machine but after uninstalling Android, AND doing a full erase, WebOs indicated i only had 16.5 GB free. THis is a 32GB TP and there wasn't much else on it other than the few apps and preware I had. The free space amount was similar but not the same to what Android reported and what WebOs showed prior. So despite the full erase, WebOs did not pick up on the free space.. I could have probably just installed JB at that time, but whatever, it worked.


----------



## nevertells

vff said:


> Woah, didnt realize all those gremlins were in the background waiting to bite just by running webos doctor. Everything I did went smooth.. I uninstalled Android, then erased all in WebOs BEFORE using WebOS doctor.. so maybe thats why it worked so well.
> 
> One thing to ask, I was not going to Doctor my machine but after uninstalling Android, AND doing a full erase, WebOs indicated i only had 16.5 GB free. THis is a 32GB TP and there wasn't much else on it other than the few apps and preware I had. The free space amount was similar but not the same to what Android reported and what WebOs showed prior. So despite the full erase, WebOs did not pick up on the free space.. I could have probably just installed JB at that time, but whatever, it worked.


That's interesting that uninstalling CM via ACMEUninstaller, doing the full secure erase did not free up your memory. I'll have to keep that in mind if I ever get backed into that corner.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> IF you didn't use ACME3 and you are reporting problems then please go back and read the OP.
> 
> *No free space = reboots & lock ups*.* No ACME3 = reboots & lock ups*
> 
> I have added a large Troubleshooting section to help with these sorts of issues but this is still experimental software with bugs.
> You must make a Nandroid backup in case you run into problems. You can always restore your old data. I would recommend keeping a copy of your backup on your PC, you may need to enable the viewing of hidden files. This is essential to anyone wanted to test this Experimental Rom. I also have a Tips and fixes video but no more room in the OP for it.


Hey Roland,

I've been having a great conversation with Green, the developer of ACME3, over the last couple of days and have gained a great education about ACME3, cwm and twrp. I now understand the cause of all the errors one gets when running ACME3 and I'm waiting for confirmation from Green on how to avoid the issue.

Here is the deal why ACME3 is getting all those errors. It is caused by the process of flashing a nightly via cwm or twrp. Here is what Green said in his message to me:

*****

"The reason why when using ACMEInstaller3 there are tons of errors, is that when they did their previous installation, they used CWM otpion to reformat /data and /system (or just /system which is done automatically when you install an upgrade).
CWM contains broken e2fsprogs that corrupts fs as it is being created.

For those who never used CWM to install any ipdates (like myself) there are no problems when ACMEInstaller3 is used.

Those who were tainted by CWM now need to ACMEUninstall before using ACMEInstaller3."

*****

I've posed some ideas on how to deal with this that involve how to keep one's apps, settings, etc when one wants to upgrade to CM10. As soon as I hear back from Green, I'll post what might be done. In the meantime, you might want to pass this information around to anyone you know or forums you frequent. Hopefully we will have some kind of work around in a few days.

Roland, if you saw my post on the last page, that is the kind of problems one might expect if they try to ACME3 install over the top of their current installation. I have since installed JB and your gapps and I'm still having problems. The mic does not appear to work and I'm missing Google apps that I had before. For some reason my Google account was wiped out on the TP and I have to reenter that to get Gmail, YouTube and other Google apps working.

I'm going to be reading back where you discussed the differences on the regular Gapps and yours. Later


----------



## ennu

litdroid said:


> 2-3 minutes maybe.
> 
> I noticed now after uninstalling and reinstalling I only have 394 MB instead of 402 MB. Odd.


this is exact what I got as well 394Mb, instead I used all files and then went back to my backup of Dorregarays preview 9 and from there with goomanager flashed cm10 and checked with quick system pro
did some testing but my youtube didn't work (not even wanted to start) and went back to D's P9 again.


----------



## 290

nevertells said:


> Totally agree. One is just asking for trouble. What a lot of folks don't realize is that because of programs like twrp that take up a lot more space in the /boot folder as well as other files that one might have placed there like the moboot background, this very likely will cause WebOS Doctor to fail. This is why I strongly recommend using the Full Secure Erase in WebOS settings/device info/reset options instead of running the Doctor. This resets the TouchPad back to factory, out of the box condition. WebOS OTA update will most likely fail too because of a lack of space in the /boot folder. If you absolutely feel you have to run the Doctor, completely uninstall Android first.


I've brought back my TP many times with the Doctor. Have even gone as far as having to use Novaterm to fix corruption caused by ACMEInstaller3 (only happened once). And this was the only time the Doctor had a problem. There is no reason why having things in /boot would prevent it from doing its job. Unless I'm wrong I'm all ears as to why this would be the case.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hploin

nevertells said:


> That's interesting that uninstalling CM via ACMEUninstaller, doing the full secure erase did not free up your memory. I'll have to keep that in mind if I ever get backed into that corner.


I was able to clear out my memory by wiping in webOS without issue.


----------



## modd

When I am using the acmeuninstaller, it goes to the hp logo and does nothing. I had to hold both power and front button to restart. Android, moboot still are present.

I some how have both CWM and twrp installed. Is this the cause for my problems. I am using windows 8 os. I see novacom drivers in my device manager. Any ideas.


----------



## litdroid

modd I'm using Windows 8 as well. Make sure the command is exact, including capital and lower casing.


----------



## modd

litdroid said:


> modd I'm using Windows 8 as well. Make sure the command is exact, including capital and lower casing.


I know the command works since I do not get any error in command prompt. The command looks to be executed correctly. I removed TWRP just in case lack of space in boot partition is causing it. But no progress.


----------



## litdroid

Command shouldn't really give any error regardless I've mistyped it before and it doesn't seem to care.


----------



## mooja

make sure to put the device in webos recovery by holding down the volume up button when booting


----------



## Gradular

I had to acmeuninstall as well. My TP bootlocked. I then just reran acmeinstaller3 with everything in the cminstall folder. Took about 10 minutes to install. Have a few random reboots but mostly have gone away after bumping the min to 584. doesn't seem to charge well though. Its connecting like its usb charging, even though its connected to the barrel charger. Yes, I made sure the barrel was twisted. Any thoughts?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## litdroid

Gradular said:


> I had to acmeuninstall as well. My TP bootlocked. I then just reran acmeinstaller3 with everything in the cminstall folder. Took about 10 minutes to install. Have a few random reboots but mostly have gone away after bumping the min to 584. doesn't seem to charge well though. Its connecting like its usb charging, even though its connected to the barrel charger. Yes, I made sure the barrel was twisted. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Goto settings > storage > menu in the top right...then click advanced or whatever it says and turn MTP on.


----------



## darkassain

doesnt look like the people that have more than 300 megs look like they solved their problem of having almost no space so here goes...

first a little background, since i dont have a x86 machine anywhere near me (or didnt want to call or bother anyone at 1:00am in the morning, not to mention i wanted to play with jb at that moment) i manually expanded my system partition from webOS instead.

First you need to have the xterm/xecutah combo (i tried using an wTerm but i didnt work so good) and you need to have a terminal opened before you do this.
Also and this is very important you need to know your the sizes of your media (/dev/mapper/store-media) and system partition (/dev/mapper/store-cm--system)
doing a df (df -h wouldnt work for some reason for me) and note your size number

so in terminal


Code:


pkill -SIGUSR1 cryptofs<br />
<br />
<br />
umount /media/internal<br />
<br />
<br />
resizefat -v /dev/mapper/store-media  X.XG<br />
(in the x.x specify the total size you want the media partition after taking out a chunk for the system partition, ex i had a 25.1G media partition so i just cut the .1 and put 25G, which means i reduced it by .1G or 100mb)<br />
<br />
<br />
lvreduce -L X.XG /dev/mapper/store-media<br />
(again use the same value you used earlier)<br />
<br />
so now you have a chunk of free space if everything went right, all you need to do now is have your cm partition claim it<br />
<br />
lvextend -L X.XM /dev/mapper/store-cm--system (in this you also add the unused space + system partition, ex my system partition was 300, so this became 400M)<br />
resize2fs /dev/mapper/store-cm--system<br />
<br />
mount /media/internal<br />
<br />
pkill -SIGUSR2 cryptofs

from there i rebooted, formated my system partition (as it had cm9) and installed cm10 which has been fine and dandy


----------



## jrafuse

nevertells said:


> Well John, I bit the bullet and ran ACME3 with nothing in the cminstall folder. It ran for approx. 15 minutes with literally tens of thousands or lines scrolling up the screen so fast they were mostly unreadable. That finally stopped and I sat there for another couple minutes starring at the double penguins before it finally rebooted right into a boot loop. Tried clearing both caches, fixing permissions, and finally factory/data reset and still boot looping. Finally had to resort to restoring my nandroid backup while holding my breath and thankfully, it restored successfully. My internal 2048 additional memory survived(Sullin's memory fix) and Quick System Info reports my system storage is increased to 402MB with 154MB free. At least it did not brick my TP forcing me to run the Doctor. I'll say that doing this is not for the technically challenged. I did finally hear back from Green and hopefully he will be taking a look at ACME3. It definitely needs to be more reliable before using it is for the general population. Next step will be installing JB using TWRP and if that goes well, then I guess Roland's Gapps. I'll be back when all that is done.
> 
> Also think I'll post this in the ACMEInstaller thread for those who might not see this here.


I had basically the same experience which I detailed in an earlier post, so didn't duplicate in my post to you. I knew you wouln't panic and that you would have a Nandroid so wasn't concerned. I also restored and found the same nunbers. I flashed CM10 using TWRP and haven't looked back. JC's preview 3 is so good IMHO that I will wait for Dorregary to catch up.
I am keeping my eye on the camera forum, but will stay here unless something really horrendous happens with this.

John


----------



## Hand-Check

darkassain said:


> doesnt look like the people that have more than 300 megs look like they solved their problem of having almost no space so here goes...
> 
> first a little background, since i dont have a x86 machine anywhere near me (or didnt want to call or bother anyone at 1:00am in the morning, not to mention i wanted to play with jb at that moment) i manually expanded my system partition from webOS instead.
> 
> First you need to have the xterm/xecutah combo (i tried using an wTerm but i didnt work so good) and you need to have a terminal opened before you do this.
> Also and this is very important you need to know your the sizes of your media (/dev/mapper/store-media) and system partition (/dev/mapper/store--cm--system)
> doing a df (df -h wouldnt work for some reason for me) and note your size number
> 
> so in terminal
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> pkill -SIGUSR1 cryptofs<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> umount /media/internal<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> resizefat -v /dev/mapper/store-media  X.XG<br />
> (in the x.x specify the total size you want the media partition after taking out a chunk for the system partition, ex i had a 25.1G media partition so i just cut the .1 and put 25G, which means i reduced it by .1G or 100mb)<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> lvreduce -L X.XG /dev/mapper/store-media<br />
> (again use the same value you used earlier)<br />
> <br />
> so now you have a chunk of free space if everything went right, all you need to do now is have your cm partition claim it<br />
> <br />
> lvextend -L X.XM /dev/mapper/store--cm--system (in this you also add the unused space + system partition, ex my system partition was 300, so this became 400M)<br />
> resize2fs /dev/mapper/store--cm--system<br />
> <br />
> mount /media/internal<br />
> <br />
> pkill -SIGUSR2 cryptofs
> 
> from there i rebooted, formated my system partition (as it had cm9) and installed cm10 which has been fine and dandy


Thank you so much for this -- it's been driving me nuts for the past couple of days. One thing I noticed that may be a typo or just a difference on my install, the system folder name should only have one dash before cm, not two (/dev/mapper/store-cm--system). Also, df can't read the size of the system folder (at least on mine), maybe because that partition is not mounted, so I just used the value from Quick System Info (and added 100mb).

I was able to increase my system folder to 487mb and eliminate the size of the system partition as the cause of the recording/voice recognition crash. It still works fine the first or even second time, but then any voice search, voice recognition or sound recording over 2-3 seconds causes the screen to freeze for a while, then give you a partial result. Anybody have any ideas what could be causing that?

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## jinchoung

alright... so first 24 hours after changing scheduler to deadline and NO REBOOTS. for me, setcpu and deadline seems to have done it.

initially, i set it to 11xx mhz, conservative and deadline... and kept it there without reboots.

that seemed stable so i changed to 540mhz min, 14xxmhz max, on demand and deadline... even with all other factors changed, with deadline maintained, the tablet is rock solid.

for people who never have reboots on their machines, this is irrelevant. but for people who DO have reboots and crashes, this is by no means a guaranteed solution... for some goddamn motherfucking reason, the tps seem to be individualistic (of all things) and if you have a quirky one, it might have different quirks from someone else.

but it worked for me.

so if you can, get SETCPU (android store - not free alas) and try setting the scheduler to deadline.

luck...

(still crossing my fingers and toes hoping it doesn't reboot spontaneously the next time i pick it up).

jin


----------



## darkassain

Hand-Check said:


> Thank you so much for this -- it's been driving me nuts for the past couple of days. One thing I noticed that may be a typo or just a difference on my install, the system folder name should only have one dash before cm, not two (/dev/mapper/store-cm--system). Also, df can't read the size of the system folder (at least on mine), maybe because that partition is not mounted, so I just used the value from Quick System Info (and added 100mb).
> 
> I was able to increase my system folder to 487mb and eliminate the size of the system partition as the cause of the recording/voice recognition crash. It still works fine the first or even second time, but then any voice search, voice recognition or sound recording over 2-3 seconds causes the screen to freeze for a while, then give you a partial result. Anybody have any ideas what could be causing that?
> 
> Thanks again for the info.


apologies I was in a rush to put a simple guide like this together but yes it should be store-cm--system


----------



## modd

Double post.


----------



## modd

I am using the exact same command used in OP.



litdroid said:


> make sure to put the device in webos recovery by holding down the volume up button when booting


Yes the device is in webos recovery. Otherwise the novacom will give device

Edit: I downloaded the acmeuninstaller again and it worked this time. Probably a bad download of acmeunintaller. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jinchoung

jinchoung said:


> (still crossing my fingers and toes hoping it doesn't reboot spontaneously the next time i pick it up).


i knew it. crashed as soon as i picked it up!!! gah....

but then i was on it for several hours and no crash... so it's better now. just not perfect. i'll try playing with the clockspeeds now to see if i can find a range where it never crashes....


----------



## Salvation27

Nevertells- clean out your messages, and send me one- I got a few questions in regards to starting fresh, cleaning TP completely


----------



## BenQ

I see a new build is up: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview/cm-10-20121116-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY.zip
No idea what's changed.


----------



## nevertells

290 said:


> I've brought back my TP many times with the Doctor. Have even gone as far as having to use Novaterm to fix corruption caused by ACMEInstaller3 (only happened once). And this was the only time the Doctor had a problem. There is no reason why having things in /boot would prevent it from doing its job. Unless I'm wrong I'm all ears as to why this would be the case.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Well it turns out that it is not ACME3 that causes the corruption, but in fact cwm. I'll get into more of that later. The /boot folder only contains 30MB of space and for WebOS Doctor or the ota update to run successfully, there has to be enough space for those processes to write in that area. If not, they will fail. Thousands of posts over many forums have attested to the problems that folks have had trying to run the Doctor and they ran into problems. So running it when it is not necessary just puts one at risk of having a problem, when if all one is trying to do is reset the TouchPad, then a full secure erase can be done instead. I'm not saying that there are not occasions that the Doctor is needed, but it seems to have become a culture that users are running it for the wrong reasons and I'm trying to change that culture. Feel free to continue running it at will and when you get a failed run and can't seem to recover, remember this conversation.


----------



## gotluck

Boat browser's update today seems to handle flash quite well. It still takes the 'dolphin double tap' to get the video going. Changing the volume corrupts the screen but another double tap seems to fix it. It even worked with the streaming site I tried. Very pleased, boat will remain my go to browser.


----------



## nevertells

hploin said:


> I was able to clear out my memory by wiping in webOS without issue.


So to be clear, you did not run WebOS Doctor, you just ran the full secure erase to reset your TouchPad.


----------



## nevertells

modd said:


> modd I'm using Windows 8 as well. Make sure the command is exact, including capital and lower casing.


novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller


----------



## nevertells

modd said:


> I know the command works since I do not get any error in command prompt. The command looks to be executed correctly. I removed TWRP just in case lack of space in boot partition is causing it. But no progress.


I have several Windows7 machines and on one of them it just flat refuses to work correctly with my TouchPads. Try a different machine with a different version of Windows on it.


----------



## nevertells

darkassain said:


> doesnt look like the people that have more than 300 megs look like they solved their problem of having almost no space so here goes...
> 
> first a little background, since i dont have a x86 machine anywhere near me (or didnt want to call or bother anyone at 1:00am in the morning, not to mention i wanted to play with jb at that moment) i manually expanded my system partition from webOS instead.
> 
> First you need to have the xterm/xecutah combo (i tried using an wTerm but i didnt work so good) and you need to have a terminal opened before you do this.
> Also and this is very important you need to know your the sizes of your media (/dev/mapper/store-media) and system partition (/dev/mapper/store-cm--system)
> doing a df (df -h wouldnt work for some reason for me) and note your size number
> 
> so in terminal
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> pkill -SIGUSR1 cryptofs<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> umount /media/internal<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> resizefat -v /dev/mapper/store-media  X.XG<br />
> (in the x.x specify the total size you want the media partition after taking out a chunk for the system partition, ex i had a 25.1G media partition so i just cut the .1 and put 25G, which means i reduced it by .1G or 100mb)<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> lvreduce -L X.XG /dev/mapper/store-media<br />
> (again use the same value you used earlier)<br />
> <br />
> so now you have a chunk of free space if everything went right, all you need to do now is have your cm partition claim it<br />
> <br />
> lvextend -L X.XM /dev/mapper/store-cm--system (in this you also add the unused space + system partition, ex my system partition was 300, so this became 400M)<br />
> resize2fs /dev/mapper/store-cm--system<br />
> <br />
> mount /media/internal<br />
> <br />
> pkill -SIGUSR2 cryptofs
> 
> from there i rebooted, formated my system partition (as it had cm9) and installed cm10 which has been fine and dandy


Did Quick System Info Pro confirm the size increase? What did it report?

You seem to know what you are doing, you need to create a script that can do that without one having to try to enter all those commands themselves. However, I have some good info to report about using ACME3, watch for that post.


----------



## nevertells

jrafuse said:


> I had basically the same experience which I detailed in an earlier post, so didn't duplicate in my post to you. I knew you wouln't panic and that you would have a Nandroid so wasn't concerned. I also restored and found the same nunbers. I flashed CM10 using TWRP and haven't looked back. JC's preview 3 is so good IMHO that I will wait for Dorregary to catch up.
> I am keeping my eye on the camera forum, but will stay here unless something really horrendous happens with this.
> 
> John


Did you use Google's JB Gapps or Rolands 4.2 Gapps? What does Quick System Info report after you have JB and Gapps installed?


----------



## captainmorris

Today's release seems to have fixed the Mic issues with Google now search. I've been testing for the past 15 minutes. It works just as well as on my galaxy nexus! Great work devs...J C in particular! Thanks again for all of your dedicated work!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 290

nevertells said:


> Well it turns out that it is not ACME3 that causes the corruption, but in fact cwm. I'll get into more of that later. The /boot folder only contains 30MB of space and for WebOS Doctor or the ota update to run successfully, there has to be enough space for those processes to write in that area. If not, they will fail. Thousands of posts over many forums have attested to the problems that folks have had trying to run the Doctor and they ran into problems. So running it when it is not necessary just puts one at risk of having a problem, when if all one is trying to do is reset the TouchPad, then a full secure erase can be done instead. I'm not saying that there are not occasions that the Doctor is needed, but it seems to have become a culture that users are running it for the wrong reasons and I'm trying to change that culture. Feel free to continue running it at will and when you get a failed run and can't seem to recover, remember this conversation.


Ahh that makes sense. I always thought Doctor just formatted then pushed an img to the touchpad bringing everything to stock. I read what you had to say about CWM and that makes things clearer. When i first ran AI3 it was over a previous install, the second time i did it after resetting everything back to factory so everything went fine that time.


----------



## crutzulee

I'm sure that i am jinxing myself here, but my seemingly indestructable touchpad has made the transition to cm10 without issue. I simply wiped cache and dalvik and wiped system data and flashed cm10 11/08 with the lite gapps in the op.
4 days without a single reboot has been better than my previous "stable" cm9 setup (07/15 vintage)...Just dirty flashed 11/16 and google now works flawlessly! Still no camera...Tibu says that my system folder is 313mbs with 3.7 free..


----------



## nevertells

Got a great and very detailed reply back from Green. He states that when someone uses cwm to reformat /system or /data, it introduces errors that will go undetected unless one attempts to change the size of the /system and the routines that check for errors go crazy trying to fix them. Apparently, Green and J.C. Sullins believe that the routines in cwm have never been fixed. He is not so sure that twrp does the same thing, so unless someone who has an install of CM that they have never updated with cwm and only twrp, I would be suspicious of that too. I doubt that anyone has ever only updated their install only using ACMEInstaller. That is what Green says does since he does not trust cwm.

So at least for now, the answer is one must run ACMEUninstaller to clean up the /system partition before trying to run ACME3 to either prepare their TouchPad for an install of CM10 or to actually install CM10.

A couple of things to remember, you should make a nandroid backup of your current install so if you want to return to CM9 you can. Green states that restoring a nandroid backup is not going to reintroduce this /system corruption. Remember that the newest version of twrp is not compatible with backups made with cwm or older versions of twrp, so be sure you have a backup of your current install made with whatever recovery program you plan to use going forward.

I have tested running ACMEUninstaller, then using ACME3 to install a CM9 nightly, moboot, cwm and Gapps. I have tested updating that install with a newer nightly using ACME3. I reinstalled Gapps at the same time just to avoid the possibility of Gapps related issues while installing a nightly update with ACME3. I have also tested restoring a nandroid backup using twrp and then installing an updated nightly using ACME3. I know that ACME3 is supposed to recognize all the files in the cminstall folder except Gapps, but again, just to avoid unknown issues clouding the water, I added "update" to the beginning of all the file names. It's an easy process and eliminates chasing gremlins. I have not tested installing CM10 yet. That is the next step. For now, I plan to use Googles version of Gapps, again, just to avoid chasing gremlins. I know it's enticing to want to try the JB style Gapps, but let's take this one step at a time. All the above tests ran smoothly, no inode errors ever, no boot loops, no wifi issues, no reboots. Thanks to Green for his quick replies and detailed information. As more and more users start installing CM10, not knowing what to expect or how to get around it could have caused some major headaches.


----------



## Hand-Check

nevertells said:


> Did Quick System Info Pro confirm the size increase? What did it report?
> 
> You seem to know what you are doing, you need to create a script that can do that without one having to try to enter all those commands themselves. However, I have some good info to report about using ACME3, watch for that post.


I can confirm that Quick System Pro did confirm the size increase. I also noticed that darkassain edited his post to clean up the typo on the system folder name. There were a couple of minor differences in my experience (the -h switch on df worked for me, but I was not able to get a reading on the system folder size that way, for instance). I was also prompted to run a file system check after resizing one of the partitions.

Overall, darkassain's post was very good, but you should probably have a bit of experience in terminal commands (Linux, Unix or at least DOS). A script or app _would_ be of some value to some.


----------



## Hand-Check

captainmorris said:


> Today's release seems to have fixed the Mic issues with Google now search. I've been testing for the past 15 minutes.


I can confirm that today's update does appear to fix the Voice/Recording crashes.

This is a great release. I'm ready to move from CM9 to this as a daily driver.

Many, many thanks to the developers and those who have contributed their observations and knowledge to this thread. All we need now is Dorregaray's camera fix and some more work on the magnetometer and my CM-TouchPad will stand up to any Android tablet that isn't a quad core.

What an exciting time to own a TouchPad!


----------



## Imacellist

Anyone having issues with the link taking you to the older build, go to here. The link just wasn't modifed quite yet. http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview/cm-10-20121116-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY.zip


----------



## vff

Hand-Check said:


> I can confirm that today's update does appear to fix the Voice/Recording crashes.
> 
> This is a great release. I'm ready to move from CM9 to this as a daily driver.
> 
> Many, many thanks to the developers and those who have contributed their observations and knowledge to this thread. All we need now is Dorregaray's camera fix and some more work on the magnetometer and my CM-TouchPad will stand up to any Android tablet that isn't a quad core.
> 
> What an exciting time to own a TouchPad!


I installed the new build (1116) over top of 1108 and its working fine so far. I noticed that I lost keyboard gestures capability. I guess I have to re flash 4.2 GAPPS after flashing this release.. . Done.. that worked.


----------



## Salvation27

Stupid question in regards to Google Now and CM10- I haven't experienced problems like many of you- for whatever reason that may be.
HOWEVER- when playing with Google Now- it does NOT get my location right. I know we don't have GPS, but it can also connect and search using WIFI (correct?)
Well- when I tried it- it states I'm like 20 miles west of where I actually am. Any suggestions?

Also- I'll flash the new build when I get home- see if that helps with any of those problems, and see if it changes anything for me


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Update! Thanks to Jcsullins latest build, goolge now is fully working, Thank you kind sir!

I am currently rebuilding my Rolands Gapps V2 and will have it ready & tested in a few hours. The full package leaves too little space and I recommend having 30-50Mb of free space. So my version should accomplish that and you can alway free up some space by deleting the extra video and audio files.

Has anyone noticed if the new version fixes the Bricking issues?


----------



## vff

nevertells said:


> Got a great and very detailed reply back from Green. He states that when someone uses cwm to reformat /system or /data, it introduces errors that will go undetected unless one attempts to change the size of the /system and the routines that check for errors go crazy trying to fix them. Apparently, Green and J.C. Sullins believe that the routines in cwm have never been fixed. He is not so sure that twrp does the same thing, so unless someone who has an install of CM that they have never updated with cwm and only twrp, I would be suspicious of that too. I doubt that anyone has ever only updated their install only using ACMEInstaller. That is what Green says does since he does not trust cwm.
> 
> So at least for now, the answer is one must run ACMEUninstaller to clean up the /system partition before trying to run ACME3 to either prepare their TouchPad for an install of CM10 or to actually install CM10.
> 
> A couple of things to remember, you should make a nandroid backup of your current install so if you want to return to CM9 you can. Green states that restoring a nandroid backup is not going to reintroduce this /system corruption. Remember that the newest version of twrp is not compatible with backups made with cwm or older versions of twrp, so be sure you have a backup of your current install made with whatever recovery program you plan to use going forward.
> 
> I have tested running ACMEUninstaller, then using ACME3 to install a CM9 nightly, moboot, cwm and Gapps. I have tested updating that install with a newer nightly using ACME3. I reinstalled Gapps at the same time just to avoid the possibility of Gapps related issues while installing a nightly update with ACME3. I have also tested restoring a nandroid backup using twrp and then installing an updated nightly using ACME3. I know that ACME3 is supposed to recognize all the files in the cminstall folder except Gapps, but again, just to avoid unknown issues clouding the water, I added "update" to the beginning of all the file names. It's an easy process and eliminates chasing gremlins. I have not tested installing CM10 yet. That is the next step. For now, I plan to use Googles version of Gapps, again, just to avoid chasing gremlins. I know it's enticing to want to try the JB style Gapps, but let's take this one step at a time. All the above tests ran smoothly, no inode errors ever, no boot loops, no wifi issues, no reboots. Thanks to Green for his quick replies and detailed information. As more and more users start installing CM10, not knowing what to expect or how to get around it could have caused some major headaches.


I am on CM10, clean install, erased TP, acmeinstaller3, no backups needed(yet), CM9 not needed. I asked Roland and was directed to use cwm vs. TWRP for now. Is there any concern or recommendations at this point?


----------



## Salvation27

vff said:


> I am on CM10, clean install, erased TP, acmeinstaller3, no backups needed(yet), CM9 not needed. I asked Roland and was directed to use cwm vs. TWRP for now. Is there any concern or recommendations at this point?


At the moment no, since it seems both TWRP and CWM both create inodes errors, etc


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Update! Thanks to Jcsullins latest build, goolge now is fully working, Thank you kind sir!
> 
> I am currently rebuilding my Rolands Gapps V2 and will have it ready & tested in a few hours. The full package leaves too little space and I recommend having 30-50Mb of free space. So my version should accomplish that and you can alway free up some space by deleting the extra the video and audio files.
> 
> Has anyone noticed if the new version fixes the Bricking issues?


Interesting thing happened after 1116 install.. (I assume this is what did it, but not really sure), but my system space increased from 387mb to 394mb. I have NO idea how that changed.. and this is the first I noticed it. I did check the status yesterday after installing your GAPPS build and it was 387mb total. Today all I have done is installed 1116 and re-flashed your 4.2 GAPPS.


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> Stupid question in regards to Google Now and CM10- I haven't experienced problems like many of you- for whatever reason that may be.
> HOWEVER- when playing with Google Now- it does NOT get my location right. I know we don't have GPS, but it can also connect and search using WIFI (correct?)
> Well- when I tried it- it states I'm like 20 miles west of where I actually am. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also- I'll flash the new build when I get home- see if that helps with any of those problems, and see if it changes anything for me


You might want to try an app called Fake GPS. Be sure to "allow mock locations" in your TouchPad's settings.


----------



## vff

Hand-Check said:


> I can confirm that today's update does appear to fix the Voice/Recording crashes.
> 
> This is a great release. I'm ready to move from CM9 to this as a daily driver.
> 
> Many, many thanks to the developers and those who have contributed their observations and knowledge to this thread. All we need now is Dorregaray's camera fix and some more work on the magnetometer and my CM-TouchPad will stand up to any Android tablet that isn't a quad core.
> 
> What an exciting time to own a TouchPad!


FYI, remember to delete the audio/video files again..


----------



## Hand-Check

vff said:


> Interesting thing happened after 1116 install.. (I assume this is what did it, but not really sure), but my system space increased from 387mb to 394mb. I have NO idea how that changed.. and this is the first I noticed it. I did check the status yesterday after installing your GAPPS build and it was 387mb total. Today all I have done is installed 1116 and re-flashed your 4.2 GAPPS.


I wound up with the same thing after an install of the 1108 ROM on one of my TouchPads that was webOS only, so it isn't from just the 1116 preview. AI3 is clearly calculating partition sizes on the fly, and unfortunately, some are getting short-changed.


----------



## Hand-Check

vff said:


> FYI, remember to delete the audio/video files again..


Thanks, but since I had increased my system partition to 487M (long story), it is not a priority.


----------



## vff

Hand-Check said:


> I wound up with the same thing after an install of the 1108 ROM on one of my TouchPads that were webOS only, so it isn't from just the 1116 preview. AI3 is clearly calculating partition sizes on the fly, and unfortunately, some are getting short-changed.


But this wasn't after using acmeinstaller3. This was before/after a rom flash and using QuickSystem Info..

I now have 394mb total and 43.75mb free and this is after flashing 4.2 Rolands 118mb GAPPS. I gained 7mb after install. I have to believe CWM is doing something funning to a count field that is picked up by System Info apps. my bet is that it is not correct and that is why many users have stated they are running fine with 0mb left. Having coded in assembler and re-structuring disk directories and free space in my ancient past, I can understand these programs overlaying fields.. it happens.. but clearly it could be anything..


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> At the moment no, since it seems both TWRP and CWM both create inodes errors, etc


The question I have is what other problems might this corruption introduced by cwm and twrp might be causing? I'll have to ask Green what he thinks.


----------



## Hand-Check

vff said:


> But this wasn't after using acmeinstaller3. This was before/after a rom flash and using QuickSystem Info..


A ROM flash using what?


----------



## nevertells

vff said:


> I am on CM10, clean install, erased TP, acmeinstaller3, no backups needed(yet), CM9 not needed. I asked Roland and was directed to use cwm vs. TWRP for now. Is there any concern or recommendations at this point?


Because cwm and twrp do cause corruption in the /system partition, until we find out what other effects this may have or a fixed cwm is released, I would recommend using ACME3 to update one's TouchPad. Yeah, it's a little more work, but for now it's a safer method.


----------



## vff

Hand-Check said:


> A ROM flash using what?


Bootloader, ClockworkModRecovery, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache, install ZIP from SD card, reboot


----------



## vff

nevertells said:


> Because cwm and twrp do cause corruption in the /system partition, until we find out what other effects this may have or a fixed cwm is released, I would recommend using ACME3 to update one's TouchPad. Yeah, it's a little more work, but for now it's a safer method.


OK, recommend I erase/wipe current CM10, then use acmeinstaller3 as in first install?


----------



## nevertells

vff said:


> OK, recommend I erase/wipe current CM10, then use acmeinstaller3 as in first install?


Make a nandroid backup, ACMEUninstall, use ACME3 to install CM10, restore your backup, done. Use ACME3 to install any further updates.


----------



## vff

nevertells said:


> Make a nandroid backup, ACMEUninstall, use ACME3 to install CM10, restore your backup, done. Use ACME3 to install any further updates.


Thank you very much..


----------



## litdroid

Yeah time to wipe mine again. I'm gonna do so today to start fresh again these reboots are so annoying. I notice the only time my tablet will never reboot is after I play music on google music. I could run it no problem for hours maybe days. After a reboot (forced by me) no matter what I do (until I play music again) it'll reboot on it's own.

edit to make it clearer.


----------



## 290

Is there a way of checking the file systems on the TP and correcting any errors?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]So at least for now, the answer is one must run ACMEUninstaller to clean up the /system partition before trying to run ACME3 to either prepare their TouchPad for an install of CM10 or to actually install CM10.[/background]


I had a bazillion errors the first time I ran acme3, but when I used it to install cm10, I don't recall any errors, so I guess it must have fixed them.

I wonder if these errors have anything to do with the reboots while sleeping that a lot of us are having?

Speaking of reboots, I formatted system (withTRWP), wiped data and reinstalled the rom, restored apps with TIBU and still had reboots. I unstalled SetCPU, hoping it would fix my reboots. It did not. However, after reinstalling SetCPU (using defaults) and setting the max to 1500 and min to 384 (same as before), it's been good.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> I had a bazillion errors the first time I ran acme3, but when I used it to install cm10, I don't recall any errors, so I guess it must have fixed them.
> 
> I wonder if these errors have anything to do with the reboots while sleeping that a lot of us are having?
> 
> Speaking of reboots, I unstalled SetCPU, hoping it would fix my reboots. It did not. However, after reinstalling it and setting the max to 1500 and min to 384 (same as before), it's been good.


Read back a few pages, all your questions will be answered.


----------



## 5spot

Does this issue also arise when wiping both caches? Or is it limited to the system and data partitions?


----------



## darkassain

5spot said:


> Does this issue also arise when wiping both caches? Or is it limited to the system and data partitions?


it all depends if you wipe your cache and data
dalvik cache is stored in your data folder so if you wipe your data folder then you do stand a chance of corrupting those partitions


----------



## Aquahawk

Flashed the 4th Preview over the 3rd,, flashed the new 4.2 Gapps, wiped the cache with CWM, and my touchpad randomly freezes up and crashes. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Gradular

I flashed with twrp. No issues and no reboots yet.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

I'm tempted to acmeuninstall and reinstall p4, but I've got 30 ma during sleep, lots of deep sleep (92%) and no reboots so why mess with perfection?


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> I'm tempted to acmeuninstall and reinstall p4, but I've got 30 ma during sleep, lots of deep sleep (92%) and no reboots so why mess with perfection?


Nandroid backup, and go play.


----------



## nevertells

290 said:


> Is there a way of checking the file systems on the TP and correcting any errors?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, go read the "ACMEInstaller3" thread in this forum. There is a guy there talking about how he does all that.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Aquahawk said:


> Flashed the 4th Preview over the 3rd,, flashed the new 4.2 Gapps, wiped the cache with CWM, and my touchpad randomly freezes up and crashes. Did I do something wrong?


You are probably out of space, it does that. The full gapps is too big. I have made a new 2nd version of my Rolands Gapps,for this reason. I removed some files for the facelock and stuff but I got it down to 97.08MB and kept the Google now. Ive tested it and everything works fine but you may need to reinstall to get everything working properly. I flashed back to my CM9 backup and flashed my Gapps and the new Rom in CWM. I now have 65.99MB of free space and my Google 4.2 apps all work perfectly. I am going to make a video once I finish uploading one about the new CM9 working Camera.

Rolands Lite V2 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?lt0js9trczz6ixv


----------



## nevertells

5spot said:


> Does this issue also arise when wiping both caches? Or is it limited to the system and data partitions?


No, wiping both caches has nothing to do with this issue. In fact, it still needs to be done when installing a rom.


----------



## 5spot

Thanks for the replies guys. I noticed that jcsullins added the magnetometer fixes to his latest update. Anybody else notice any new tidbits?


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You are probably out of space, it does that. The full gapps is too big. I have made a new 2nd version of my Rolands Gapps,for this reason. I removed some files for the facelock and stuff but I got it down to 97.08MB and kept the Google now. Ive tested it and everything works fine but you may need to reinstall to get everything working properly. I flashed back to my CM9 backup and flashed my Gapps and the new Rom in CWM. I now have 65.99MB of free space and my Google 4.2 apps all work perfectly. I am going to make a video once I finish uploading one about the new CM9 working Camera.
> 
> Rolands Lite V2 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip
> http://www.mediafire...lt0js9trczz6ixv


I had a Google Voice issue (Voice missing from homescreen, cannot update, install, or delete GV, microphone not in keyboard, Dolphin waiting on Voice Service, etc) with your V1 Lite GAPPS and 1116 ROM. I presume this fixes that? BTW, I just found out in last half hour.. then I saw this update.. I just re flashed 4.2 Lite to be sure it was repeatable, and I was right, still broken. After 4.1 is re-installed, Voice shows up, its now back on the keyboard, etc. I will flash this V2 Lite GAPPS and see if the problem returns.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> I had a Google Voice issue (Voice missing from homescreen, cannot update, install, or delete GV, microphone not in keyboard, Dolphin waiting on Voice Service, etc) with your V1 Lite GAPPS and 1116 ROM. I presume this fixes that? BTW, I just found out in last half hour.. then I saw this update.. I just re flashed 4.2 Lite to be sure it was repeatable, and I was right, still broken. After 4.1 is re-installed, Voice shows up, its now back on the keyboard, etc. I will flash this V2 Lite GAPPS and see if the problem returns.


Yep sorry I took voice out of version 1 because it wasn't working. V2 has all of that and it works plus its much smaller still. I have to reflash my CM10 to get the extra space from the removal of the facelock stuff.

Going to make a video about it soon.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

5spot said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I noticed that jcsullins added the magnetometer fixes to his latest update. Anybody else notice any new tidbits?


Google voice is working great! How did you test it? Got any suggestions of fun ways for me to test it?)


----------



## 5spot

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Google voice is working great! How did you test it? Got any suggestions of fun ways for me to test it?)


I was in Maps and just noticed that instead of the stationary dot, now the arrow displays in the direction you are facing. So I then installed Google SkyMap to test it out further. Unfortunately, just like CM9 for me (and others), it seems to be stuck facing East always in SkyMap.


----------



## donniewb420

UPDATE- After installing CM10 newest 11/16/12 preview along with gapps 4.2 non Roland Version. My system size magically was upped from 387 to 394MB. After deleting video and ringtones I am showing 47.40 MB Free.

Something within the newest build install fixed the system partition.

On a side note does James Sullins post a change log from one version to the next? Just curious what specifically got changed, updated.


----------



## donniewb420

Roland can you advise what you removed from your v2 gapps beside the facelock? Thank you.


----------



## nevertells

donniewb420 said:


> UPDATE- After installing CM10 newest 11/16/12 preview along with gapps 4.2 non Roland Version. My system size magically was upped from 387 to 394MB. After deleting video and ringtones I am showing 47.40 MB Free.
> 
> Something within the newest build install fixed the system partition.
> 
> On a side note does James Sullins post a change log from one version to the next? Just curious what specifically got changed, updated.


Nope, we just kind of have to figure it out for ourselves. We are sure that he fixed the mic problem that was causing issues in the last preview.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

donniewb420 said:


> Roland can you advise what you removed from your v2 gapps beside the facelock? Thank you.


Chrome, facelock, ringtones and the 4.2 Launcher.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Google voice is working great! How did you test it? Got any suggestions of fun ways for me to test it?)


Just to let you know I installed the latest preview from today and the regular JB gapps. Removed the movies and QSI is reporting 394MB with 23MB free.
It's smooth, fast and stable. Wish they would fix the non-rotation of the lock screen. Don't know if I mentioned it here, Dorregaray's camera work got it's first merge today. Check the BBQlog. There are two items that are tenderloin specific. So if CM publishes a nightly this Sunday, that will be in it. Of course that won't mean much for those of us who have moved on to Jelly Bean.


----------



## gotluck

my battery drain during sleep is consistent with cm9 averaging at 44-45 mA

I wish I could attain ~30 that some are experiencing.

I did a full acmeuninstall and webos wipe before installing CM10 via acmeinstaller3


----------



## Colchiro

Yes, I have 30 ma during sleep now. With P3 I had 300 and no sleep and lots of reboots.


----------



## litdroid

Colchiro said:


> Yes, I have 30 ma during sleep now. With P3 I had 300 and no sleep and lots of reboots.


Your tablet was deep sleeping? Nice. Mine either reboots or sticks at 384 MHz. Or whatever I set it at. Only time it changes is when I play music....sometimes it'll deep sleep.


----------



## Colchiro

Maybe wiping system/data and reflashing cm9/gapps will improve your odds.


----------



## FaberfoX

Is anyone else having calendar issues? I updated to preview 4 and the new gapps lite, coming from a full wipe a few days ago (preview 3 + gapps-jb).
I've tried a few things already, gapps fixer, going back to gapps-jb, last one was to wipe system and reinstall p4 + gapps lite.
Calendar settings says no calendars, and there's no option for calendar under sync settings.
I'm trying to avoid doing a full wipe and starting from scratch...

Update:
Gave up and reinstalled after a factory reset, took the chance to not install lots of crap I had already installed in the last 3 days







, tablet is running beautifully with 107 apps from play, about 10 from amazon and a few more sideloads and humble bundle's.
I noticed the latest gapps lite is missing gtalk, so I pulled it from the full one and manually copied it to /system/app.

What can I say? If you're wondering if cm10 is ready to be a daily driver, I say hell yeah!

I'm a really heavy user, I borked my laptop over 6 months ago and since then I've been on the tablet for 95% of my time, I have a desktop but it's 2 floors down from where I spend most of the day, so jump desktop when pc needed, rest of the time here.

One more thing: Expanded desktop! Fsck yeah! Enable on Settings -> System -> Power Menu

Big thanks to the cyanogenmod team and touchpad devs, JCSullins specially, I'm amazed at how great this works.


----------



## jrafuse

nevertells said:


> Did you use Google's JB Gapps or Rolands 4.2 Gapps? What does Quick System Info report after you have JB and Gapps installed?


I have 53megs free out of 402megs in /system. Using jb gapps 1103 . Tried the 4.2 gapps but the launcher option disappeared in settings so went back to 1103.

John


----------



## micheal9009

Can't get the 3 dot menu, when in the status bar, to come up in facebook/amazon app store or similar phone apps. Anyone else have this problem?

edit: Fixed it by enabling custom hardware key actions in system settings


----------



## colt223

nevertells said:


> Wish they would fix the non-rotation of the lock screen.


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]FYI - I had this same problem. My lock screen was only landscape, would not rotate to portrait.
Turns out lock screen rotation can be enabled via checkbox in settings/display/rotation. That fixed mine.[/background]


----------



## davidtlong

vff said:


> FYI, remember to delete the audio/video files again..


so have not taken the plunge yet to cm10, but trying to learn. What are these files a function of?


----------



## davidtlong

nevertells said:


> Make a nandroid backup, ACMEUninstall, use ACME3 to install CM10, restore your backup, done. Use ACME3 to install any further updates.


so I am a little slow as to this flow.

nandroid backup of CM9 or CM10 or either
ACMEUninstall to remove previous rom ->ok
ACME3 to install CM10 -->ok
restore your backup -->this is not clear. Why would you be done if you go back to an earlier rom rather than the one you just flashed?

Again sorry just trying to learn

dave


----------



## davidtlong

davidtlong said:


> so I am a little slow as to this flow.
> 
> nandroid backup of CM9 or CM10 or either
> ACMEUninstall to remove previous rom ->ok
> ACME3 to install CM10 -->ok
> restore your backup -->this is not clear. Why would you be done if you go back to an earlier rom rather than the one you just flashed?
> 
> Again sorry just trying to learn
> 
> dave


Ok so flipping among 3 forums I see that you recommend

Nandroid back up of my current cm9
uninstall CM9
Reinstall CM9 --> with ACME3 (?) and using the most recent nightly?
Reinstall nandroid CM9 backup
Install CM 10 using ACME3

Do I read this correctly? This is a little different from the video

thanks

dave


----------



## vff

FaberfoX said:


> One more thing: Expanded desktop! Fsck yeah! Enable on Settings -> System -> Power Menu


OK, I have used several remote desktop vnc apps. What does this setting do in relationship or by itself?


----------



## noseph

davidtlong said:


> so have not taken the plunge yet to cm10, but trying to learn. What are these files a function of?


From a few pages back, by deleting these unused video and ring tones you are able to get more free space in the system partition.


----------



## FaberfoX

vff said:


> OK, I have used several remote desktop vnc apps. What does this setting do in relationship or by itself?


Expanded desktop is a feature that was added to cm a few days ago, nothing to do with rdp/vnc, it's just a way to completely hide the notification/navigation bars (combined in our case) from the power menu.


----------



## davidtlong

noseph said:


> From a few pages back, by deleting these unused video and ring tones you are able to get more free space in the system partition.


tx!

Yes I did read that and assume that CM10 or the new GAPPS loads these and that they are in the ringtone and video folders?

I am assembling to do the install


----------



## davidtlong

Sorry for all of the questions, in the video there is a zip file up-data-cwm....1012 taht comes with the cminstall zip. Do I need this if I use TWRP?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

davidtlong said:


> Sorry for all of the questions, in the video there is a zip file up-data-cwm....1012 taht comes with the cminstall zip. Do I need this if I use TWRP?


Hi, you can just leave that CWM zip file out and you will keep TWRP installed. You will need to delete the files that are already on your system to save the space. I removed the ringtones so that they wouldn't be reinstalled with the Gapps V2 lite but you should to check and see if they are there with the file explorer.

I added the info to the OP

*How to free up some space with CM10:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I believe I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]root/system/media/videos & root/system/media/audio/ring tones.[/background]

https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en


----------



## davidtlong

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi, you can just leave that CWM zip file out and you will keep TWRP installed. You will need to delete the files that are already on your system to save the space. I removed the ringtones so that they wouldn't be reinstalled with the Gapps V2 lite but you should to check and see if they are there with the file explorer.
> 
> I added the info to the OP
> 
> *How to free up some space with CM10:*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I believe I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]root/system/media/videos & root/system/media/audio/ring tones.[/background]
> 
> https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en


Thank you, this helps. But again sorry. When you say "You will need to delete the files that are already on your system.." what exactly do you mean? Books newspapers, doc and pdf files for work, etc. or do you mean something else?

dave


----------



## vff

FaberfoX said:


> Expanded desktop is a feature that was added to cm a few days ago, nothing to do with rdp/vnc, it's just a way to completely hide the notification/navigation bars (combined in our case) from the power menu.


Thanks, that is great, fumbled a little finding it despite you saying "power menu", simple toggle to hide the status bar while in remote desktop me ... sweet..


----------



## vff

*I dont know about others, but I love this release and cant go back..







*

This thread should be converted to the "Official Nightly" thread.. why? Both the instruction documentation, how to videos, and usefulness of the ROM is far ahead of CM9 when that "official" thread was started... I do recognize that I am just a user and hidden from the possible underlying chaos, but whatever, this is my view of the world.... 

Many, many, kudo's to jcsullins, Roland, Nevertells, and others that make this a rewarding experience... I have other things to do and I keep playing with my tablet.. go figure..


----------



## 290

The space issues need to be addressed first. You cannot test something that has to be hacked to fit a 380mb /system partition. Then there's the issue of file system corruption.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vff

290 said:


> The space issues need to be addressed first. You cannot test something that has to be hacked to fit a 380mb /system partition. Then there's the issue of file system corruption.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I agree things need to be fixed, but,

*First*, I was told that the same issues exist for a new CM9 user or anyone using CWM/TWRP.
*Second*, The CM9 "Official" had wifi not working, gapps failing, bricked TP's, etc, etc..

WHAT I SAID WAS, WE ARE MUCH FARTHER ALONG THAN CM9 WAS... My Wifi in CM9 was STILL having periodic issues restarting after sleep and my battery usage was still in mid/high 40mA, when I moved to CM10. Both of those have improved along with interface itself. Those alone have improved my experience Note, I said "my view of the world".

and FWIW, I didnt have any problems following instructions, or have to hack anything .... and I wont be one of the yoyo's clamoring for perfection... (thats not meant to be you, just saying)


----------



## 290

I understand what your saying. But when this goes nightly a lot more people will be installing it. We don't know enough about what's going on to be ready for that. This isn't WiFi this is the file system, for all we know having a full /system partition then on top of that some corruption that could end up making things very difficult as far as recovery which would have to be explained over and over and over.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colt223

for what its worth, I am running perfectly fine without deleting anything, and have the full 4.2 Gapps installed.
Installed clean with Acme 3, after a Acmeuninstall of CM9
I havent installed the app to check free space on my system partition yet.


----------



## 290

Colt you don't know this but your running a partial install. Once acmeinstaller fills up the /system partition it gives up on installing and reboots with what it was able to install. And just because your not having problems doesn't mean someone else wont .

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

Help!!

I just tried to load cm10. It got hung up during install and now it says I do not have an sd card or it is unmounted

dave


----------



## davidtlong

rather it says sd card is empty


----------



## davidtlong

the preparing sd card does not go off


----------



## davidtlong

argh can not boot into webos the hp logo just keeps flashing


----------



## 290

Read this and see if it applies to you.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14249-The-Official-Fix-your-TouchPad-(-8-12%-stopped,-No-SD,-Opps-reformat,-$&^#[email protected]&#-crap....)-thread.

After your last post I know it does apply to you.

Run acmeuninstaller first.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

can not seem to get into that web site


----------



## 290

Its grouped with this one on rootzwiki "The Official fix your Touchpad" thread

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

got there via other link


----------



## davidtlong

what a mess can not download those files recommended in the "crap" thread


----------



## 290

All you need is the novacom drivers installed. Start webos doctor and when it hangs at 12% open novaterm.bat and run the commands.

The touchpad can only comunicate when webos doctor is at 12% so don't wait to long.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

I have downloaded novaterm.exe. When I try to type in comands to run novaterm, novaterm crashest crashes


----------



## 290

Its already installed In c:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\ run the .bat file then connect using the menu and run the commands

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

ok I found novaterm.bat in the novacom terminal folder. When I try to run it either by cmd or clicking on it it says it can not find javaw


----------



## davidtlong

290 said:


> Its already installed In c:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\ run the .bat file then connect using the menu and run the commands
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


ps i appreciate your help. The novaterm.bat is in the palm, inc, novacomd, terminal folder for me


----------



## 290

You have to ad the path for java in environment variables. Do a google search on how. How did you install cm on your touchpad without doing this?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

davidtlong said:


> ok I found novaterm.bat in the novacom terminal folder. When I try to run it either by cmd or clicking on it it says it can not find javaw


 i do have a working java as webos worked


----------



## 290

Must only apply to the command prompt then.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

290 said:


> You have to ad the path for java in environment variables. Do a google search on how. How did you install cm on your touchpad without doing this?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


ah the computer I used to install crashed and I had to reload win 7


----------



## robocopvn

So is there a changelog of preview 4 comparing to the preview 3? I see no differences at all


----------



## 290

No change log, differences are noted on previous pages

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

davidtlong said:


> ah the computer I used to install crashed and I had to reload win 7


set path but it still can not find java


----------



## mooja

P4 seems to be much smoother overall for me than P3 was.


----------



## 290

davidtlong said:


> set path but it still can not find java


I don't know what the problem could be . Your going to have to resolve it in order to fix your TP

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vff

290 said:


> I understand what your saying. But when this goes nightly a lot more people will be installing it. We don't know enough about what's going on to be ready for that. This isn't WiFi this is the file system, for all we know having a full /system partition then on top of that some corruption that could end up making things very difficult as far as recovery which would have to be explained over and over and over.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


OK, I get it.. to close this dialog, for me, my TP is better with CM10. "Thats all I got to say about that"... Forest Gump


----------



## nevertells

davidtlong said:


> tx!
> 
> Yes I did read that and assume that CM10 or the new GAPPS loads these and that they are in the ringtone and video folders?
> 
> I am assembling to do the install


using a file browser like Rom Toolbox Lite, browse to system/media/video and delete all the videos. That will give you about 10MB more space. Ringtones will be found under audio. There are files under alarms, notifications, ringtones and ui. Since the TP is not a phone, I think that deleting the ringtones won't be a problem.
The others I would be careful. I am not aware of anyone who has actually tried deleting the ringtones, so your one your own there. There are a bunch of them, but they are all pretty small. I'm guessing you might gain another 6 to 8MB. I deleted the videos no problem.


----------



## nevertells

davidtlong said:


> Thank you, this helps. But again sorry. When you say "You will need to delete the files that are already on your system.." what exactly do you mean? Books newspapers, doc and pdf files for work, etc. or do you mean something else?
> 
> dave


He just means after the install check those folders to make sure the videos and ringtones are gone.


----------



## nevertells

robocopvn said:


> So is there a changelog of preview 4 comparing to the preview 3? I see no differences at all


P4 fixed mic problem


----------



## nevertells

davidtlong said:


> Help!!
> 
> I just tried to load cm10. It got hung up during install and now it says I do not have an sd card or it is unmounted
> 
> dave


David,

You need to explain in very explicit detail what you did, how you did it and what files you were using when this happened.


----------



## litdroid

Uninstalled using acme. Installed 11/16 using acme3. Saw during the log it didn't install gapps 4.2 v2 lite so did that myself in twrp before first boot. So far!!! no reboots even at 192mhz. Have rebooted myself multiple times. Had one slight hang up at a settings screen but surprisingly it didn't reboot.

Only thing I brought back from old data is games. No previous app data came across which might be the solution for me...I hope. Stuck at 387 mb on system with something like 45 mb free after removing all audio and video files.


----------



## Kalivar

Looking for some help if anyone can lend a hand. I've installed the CM10 version on my touchpad via ACME3. I installed the latest version, which was #4. Everything loads up fine and it works great, including the sound. Just one problem. WIFI will not work. I cannot even slide the off button to on. If i highlight the wifi box so that it turns blue, the window to the right will display a message stating it is turning wifi on. If i let it sit there long enough, the tablet will crash and automatically reboot. The "on-off" button stays greyish colored and will not even allow me to slide the button from off to on. However bluetooth works perfectly fine. Any dieas?


----------



## litdroid

Kavilar I would make sure the MD5s match up, or try starting over again. You haven't done anything yet obviously, so best to know the MD5s and everything else is correct, considering the unpredictability of this device.


----------



## Kalivar

litdroid said:


> Kavilar I would make sure the MD5s match up, or try starting over again. You haven't done anything yet obviously, so best to know the MD5s and everything else is correct, considering the unpredictability of this device.


I actually started yesterday by installing preview 3, and had the wifi problem. Today i saw the new preview out so i cleared everything and started with a fresh install of the new cm10 preview. Same wifi problem. Any chance you could provide a link so that I may better understand the advice you are giving about the MD5s? Thanks again... Actually I just watched a video on an app to check the MD5. Also I wanted to note that I am not seeing the google play store on my device either. I used the latest gapps today, and yesterday on preview 3 i used rolands lite version. No play store there either.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Kalivar said:


> I actually started yesterday by installing preview 3, and had the wifi problem. Today i saw the new preview out so i cleared everything and started with a fresh install of the new cm10 preview. Same wifi problem. Any chance you could provide a link so that I may better understand the advice you are giving about the MD5s? Thanks again... Actually I just watched a video on an app to check the MD5. Also I wanted to note that I am not seeing the google play store on my device either. I used the latest gapps today, and yesterday on preview 3 i used rolands lite version. No play store there either.


You may need to install CM9 to find out if you are having some sort of Hardware Wifi issue. Just use the ACME3 when installing it too. Not seeing the play store is sort of my fault I will have to fix the description or rename the file. I didn't realize so many people would be using my Gapps and it should be start with "update-" or it won't install via the ACME3. Hehe just checked its @ 420 downloads lol.

Watch this video to just flash the Gapps package in CWM:


----------



## davidtlong

nevertells said:


> David,
> 
> You need to explain in very explicit detail what you did, how you did it and what files you were using when this happened.


Thanks,

This is a long story and 1) thanks to members here I got ideas for recovery, but had to still do alot on line to solve, and 2) I will post my experience as I think it might help others (I need to be sure all will be well first so that I am not be mis leading). But I did do what was suggested for the cm10 install.

But way more importantly is this. I have rooted the tp and have been on android since the start (where the glaciers here then?). The computer I did this on to interface with the TP got a hard drive crash so I had to reload win 7. I have I think gotten back to webos, but I think I need to start from day one (glaciers here) to get back to cm9 and cm10. It has been sort of frustrating getting to this point and any help on work flows to get back up and running would be great.

I know it is all on the web but in searching this as I am learning will take time.

For what it is worth, I use (used







) my TP all of the time for some many things for reading books, to paper, to work pdfs to controlling my tvs, simply amazing. <-- going for the sympathy vote here but all true.

dave


----------



## Kalivar

Hey guys. I was able to finally get it working. I did an ACME Uninstall, and reloaded prev#4 and everything is working this time. Roland, i used your Lite version and changed the file name. It was funny, during the install it said it detected no gapps installer, however the apps are here and so is play store.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Before I jump into this, I would appreciate it if someone could confirm that Adobe Reader is completely functional for large documents. I don't mind stealing with other bugs, but if the pdf reader is hosed, I can't dabble in cm10 yet. Thanks.


----------



## durham

Installed P4 on top of P3 and used the v2 Gapps Lite and running Set CPU 1404/192/powersave with deadline (rather than cfq) and after a day and a half, no reboots on screen off. It was this way on P3 as well before suddenly going berserk, but I've got my fingers crossed. This thing is amazing, so thanks to all the devs involved.

Wonder if anyone here has (or has the guts to try) this Pimp My Rom app on the touchpad? Evidently it can provide some great tweaks to rooted devices, but I don't want to fix what isn't broke.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androguide.pimp.my.rom


----------



## litdroid

Kalivar glad to see you got it working sounds like gapps just wasn't installed the other times. USUALLY the MD5 (a unique check on the file) is fine, but there have been times where I have dowloaded files and it is incorrect so I check them for a match (meaning what was uploaded is exactly what I downloaded and will potentially flash). Enjoy your CM10. So far I'm reboot-less.

This is a good tool to check MD5s. You will get them on any goo.im file, sometimes you don't get any like on mediafire.

http://download.cnet.com/MD5-Checksum-Calculator/3000-2092_4-10964258.html


----------



## driftpod

Hi, does anyone have no sound when playing Sopcast videos? i have no sound when playing the tv channels in sopcast or from external seeds like sports with Sopcast. I have sound while playing youtube. Thanks.


----------



## sund00bie

Thanks for the detailed instructions.

I would like to confirm, do i need to uninstall (using ACMEUninstaller) CM9 before i am able to get CM10 working succesfully ?

I have followed the instructions and tried installing CM10 with CM9 already installed but am not having much luck. Ive tried a few times but CM9 remains even though when it boots i get a message saying 'updating andriod' and it goes through updating 79 packages.

any advice would be appricated.

Thanks


----------



## 290

David

Knowledge is power! I'm glad to hear you made some progress and I'm interested in hearing how you were able to get it booting again.


----------



## davidtlong

290 said:


> David
> 
> Knowledge is power! I'm glad to hear you made some progress and I'm interested in hearing how you were able to get it booting again.


 Thanks and thank you so much for your ideas!! I will be back at you on this as soon as I get my tp up and running on android which is tomorrow's job.


----------



## Raverrevolution

Finally installed this tonight and I just want to say that this is an amazing rom. Everything that wasn't working well with CM9 is fixed up. Battery drain is much much much better. This just breathed such new life into this touchpad. Thank you jcsullins!!!


----------



## megalodon_67

guys this is so cool. thanks so much!
installed p4 plus gapps lite from Robert and all is fine.
the only area of potential improvement is the google stuff. Chrome is not really smooth. dolphin instead works like a dream. 
my 2 cents...

send from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpub

No problems with cm10, installed over top of cm directly. Was not concerned about space as I had already increased it greatly earlier during the summer using the following zip file which I had found and applied it using twrp.

Update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip

I did apply this to cm9 on two different touch pads. I think I may have edited it for even more space as I have 3.45gb internal storage on both touch pads. Hence I skipped using acme3 and just flashed overtop of the cm9. All running fine, no reboots except during the first preview. Those appeared random but I found they were caused by system tuner pro. After uninstalling that and reinstalling it all was fine. Now on preview 4 and still running great, never even cleaned the caches either.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 290

rickpub said:


> No problems with cm10, installed over top of cm directly. Was not concerned about space as I had already increased it greatly earlier during the summer using the following zip file which I had found and applied it using twrp.
> 
> Update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip
> 
> I did apply this to cm9 on two different touch pads. I think I may have edited it for even more space as I have 3.45gb internal storage on both touch pads. Hence I skipped using acme3 and just flashed overtop of the cm9. All running fine, no reboots except during the first preview. Those appeared random but I found they were caused by system tuner pro. After uninstalling that and reinstalling it all was fine. Now on preview 4 and still running great, never even cleaned the caches either.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I hate to burst your bubble but that zip changes the size of the /data partition and only fixes the problem of having enough space for apps.

The space issue discussed in this thread has to do with the /system partition where the android operating system is installed. Currently there are no means of making big enough to fit 4.2 w/gapps on it without running out is space and only getting a partial install.

The current work around is to use Roland's gapps which has a few things removed so everything fits with a few mb to spare.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 290

darkassain said:


> doesnt look like the people that have more than 300 megs look like they solved their problem of having almost no space so here goes...
> 
> first a little background, since i dont have a x86 machine anywhere near me (or didnt want to call or bother anyone at 1:00am in the morning, not to mention i wanted to play with jb at that moment) i manually expanded my system partition from webOS instead.
> 
> First you need to have the xterm/xecutah combo (i tried using an wTerm but i didnt work so good) and you need to have a terminal opened before you do this.
> Also and this is very important you need to know your the sizes of your media (/dev/mapper/store-media) and system partition (/dev/mapper/store-cm--system)
> doing a df (df -h wouldnt work for some reason for me) and note your size number
> 
> so in terminal
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> pkill -SIGUSR1 cryptofs<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> umount /media/internal<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> resizefat -v /dev/mapper/store-media  X.XG<br />
> (in the x.x specify the total size you want the media partition after taking out a chunk for the system partition, ex i had a 25.1G media partition so i just cut the .1 and put 25G, which means i reduced it by .1G or 100mb)<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> lvreduce -L X.XG /dev/mapper/store-media<br />
> (again use the same value you used earlier)<br />
> <br />
> so now you have a chunk of free space if everything went right, all you need to do now is have your cm partition claim it<br />
> <br />
> lvextend -L X.XM /dev/mapper/store-cm--system (in this you also add the unused space + system partition, ex my system partition was 300, so this became 400M)<br />
> resize2fs /dev/mapper/store-cm--system<br />
> <br />
> mount /media/internal<br />
> <br />
> pkill -SIGUSR2 cryptofs
> 
> from there i rebooted, formated my system partition (as it had cm9) and installed cm10 which has been fine and dandy


I'm going to play around with this today and see of I can match the /system size of my nexus (640mb).

Does anyone know if its possible to format these partitions from webos. If so then we should be able to wipe/reset from there without the corruption.....right?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

Infinite Jest said:


> Before I jump into this, I would appreciate it if someone could confirm that Adobe Reader is completely functional for large documents. I don't mind stealing with other bugs, but if the pdf reader is hosed, I can't dabble in cm10 yet. Thanks.


wow who would have thought to ask that question. Thanks! I use the TP to read pdfs alot so this is important to know. I still have problems even with cm 9 and have to bounce between adobe, ezpdfreader, and repligo reader


----------



## davidtlong

Hi all,
Back up and running CM9 at this point. I followed the video but when I did the acme install instead of getting the long list of files only a page of them showed, I saw it was trying to change the size of the partition and then it hung up. Could not boot, no sd card, could not boot into webos. Used doctor and got the 12% hang up. The fix is to use novaterm to type a few commands in (these commands vary around the internet). Tried the scheme from the "&#8230;crap&#8230;" thread but could not download there files. Downloaded novaterm.exe from another site, it did not work.

Thanks Mr. 290 here at the forum I got more ideas. He pointed out the use of the novaterm.bat file. Found it but would never have thought about this. Did not work because it could not find the necessary java file. Next advice was to but the path of the java file in the path command. Did that did not work.

I noticed when I tried to run novaterm.bat where it was looking and I stuck the necessary java file in the system32 folder. Bingo worked. I type in a few commands, doctor got passed 12% and now loaded the most recent version of CM9. Ironically all my apps as well as how I had the icons arranged, and wallpaper appeared. Lost all of my files (books, papers, pdfs for work) however. If anyone has this problem I can list the commands but did not want to tie up more space here.

Now to try cm10 again but any advice before I do would be helpful.

Thank you forum members and jcsullins.

dave


----------



## nevertells

davidtlong said:


> Hi all,
> Back up and running CM9 at this point. I followed the video but when I did the acme install instead of getting the long list of files only a page of them showed, I saw it was trying to change the size of the partition and then it hung up. Could not boot, no sd card, could not boot into webos. Used doctor and got the 12% hang up. The fix is to use novaterm to type a few commands in (these commands vary around the internet). Tried the scheme from the "&#8230;crap&#8230;" thread but could not download there files. Downloaded novaterm.exe from another site, it did not work.
> 
> Thanks Mr. 290 here at the forum I got more ideas. He pointed out the use of the novaterm.bat file. Found it but would never have thought about this. Did not work because it could not find the necessary java file. Next advice was to but the path of the java file in the path command. Did that did not work.
> 
> I noticed when I tried to run novaterm.bat where it was looking and I stuck the necessary java file in the system32 folder. Bingo worked. I type in a few commands, doctor got passed 12% and now loaded the most recent version of CM9. Ironically all my apps as well as how I had the icons arranged, and wallpaper appeared. Lost all of my files (books, papers, pdfs for work) however. If anyone has this problem I can list the commands but did not want to tie up more space here.
> 
> Now to try cm10 again but any advice before I do would be helpful.
> 
> Thank you forum members and jcsullins.
> 
> dave


What a glutton for punishment. I don't know what you have read here or in the ACMEInstaller3 thread, but there are a couple of different approaches to this. If you have CM9 currently installed, hopefully with ACME3, then your /system partition is already resized and ready for CM10. Have you verified the size of 394 to 402MBs? If not, I would be concerned about whether your /system partition is corruption free. An easy way to work around this is making a nandroid backup of your current install and save a copy to your PC. Run ACMEUninstaller. Using ACME3 install the same nightly that you are currently using, moboot and cwm and gapps.
If your backup was made with cwm, you can just restore it. You are now back where you were sans fs corruption and with a bigger /system. If not, download GooManager and use it to install twrp and use that to restore your backup. Reminder, older backups made with twrp are not compatible with the latest version 3.2.1. So make sure you have a compatible backup to use.

Now you are ready for CM10. Use ACME3 to install preview4 and which ever gapps you want to use. You probably want to use Roland's 4.2 Lite so you have some spare space in the /system partition.

On your recovery, I think you should post the details as you know others are going to run into your situation and will need to know how to recover. Knock on wood, so far I have been lucky. I've had a couple of boot loops after an install, but was able to recover by restoring a backup or uninstalling.

Good luck


----------



## nevertells

Roland and I have been discussing the situation with using ACME3 and CWM/TWRP and below is a post I have been posting in other forums and threads to get the word out on where we are at right now:

Well, if you have been reading the ACMEInstaller3 and How to install CM10(by RolandDeschain79) threads in the Rootzwiki HP TouchPad forum, you've seen a lot of discussion about folks having issues using ACME3, myself included. The Reader's Digest version is this, developer Green advised that using cwm to install(flash) a nightly or format the /data and /system partitions, introduces corruption into the file system. He flat out stated that he avoids using cwm for that reason. We are not so sure if twrp does the same thing. I tested twrp by installing a nightly over a clean install and then updating again using ACME3 and did not get the 15 minutes of inode errors scrolling up the screen. Until this is all sorted out, I would suggest that once you get your CM install cleaned up by uninstalling via ACMEUninstaller and using ACME3 to install CM9 or 10, that you use ACME3 to install any further nightly updates. It's only when updating a nightly that the damage is done. Installing Gapps or other flashable zips does not format the /system partition, so using cwm or twrp for this Green advises is safe.

Most of you already have your PC setup to run ACMEInstallers and the uninstaller, so it's not a big leap to use that instead of cwm to install a nightly. Roland and I have been testing the process and it does it's job very nicely. If you are absolutely terrified of using ACME3 for routine installing of a nightly, I would recommend you use twrp rather than cwm. Just keep in mind that backups made using cwm are not compatible with twrp and older backups made with twrp are not compatible with the newest version of twrp, version 3.2.1.

This is where we are at right now. Roland or myself will keep you posted on the latest developments.


----------



## davidtlong

nevertells said:


> What a glutton for punishment. I don't know what you have read here or in the ACMEInstaller3 thread, but there are a couple of different approaches to this. If you have CM9 currently installed, hopefully with ACME3, then your /system partition is already resized and ready for CM10. Have you verified the size of 394 to 402MBs? If not, I would be concerned about whether your /system partition is corruption free. An easy way to work around this is making a nandroid backup of your current install and save a copy to your PC. Run ACMEUninstaller. Using ACME3 install the same nightly that you are currently using, moboot and cwm and gapps.
> If your backup was made with cwm, you can just restore it. You are now back where you were sans fs corruption and with a bigger /system. If not, download GooManager and use it to install twrp and use that to restore your backup. Reminder, older backups made with twrp are not compatible with the latest version 3.2.1. So make sure you have a compatible backup to use.
> 
> Now you are ready for CM10. Use ACME3 to install preview4 and which ever gapps you want to use. You probably want to use Roland's 4.2 Lite so you have some spare space in the /system partition.
> 
> On your recovery, I think you should post the details as you know others are going to run into your situation and will need to know how to recover. Knock on wood, so far I have been lucky. I've had a couple of boot loops after an install, but was able to recover by restoring a backup or uninstalling.
> 
> Good luck


Ha that is what my wife said . I will follow your recipe. I used acme2 just cuz I wanted to get working again. Thank you for the nice clear explanation!

dave


----------



## starmanj

So I just did a TWRP backup with 2.2.2 on CM9 but after that I'm in a boot loop. So I'll move to CM10. But is there a way to go to CM10 without going back to CWM as the first page instructions say? Or do I do a clean install with novaterm and later use goo manager to install TWRP again?
Thanks!


----------



## vff

290 said:


> I'm going to play around with this today and see of I can match the /system size of my nexus (640mb).
> 
> Does anyone know if its possible to format these partitions from webos. If so then we should be able to wipe/reset from there without the corruption.....right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Prior to doing ANY CM work, I created a partition on my TP for UBUNTU using metadoctor MAKE along with novaterm.. (allocating space to the EXT3FS partition and subsequent mounting,etc). When I found I could "Android" the TP, I wanted to reclaim the space, so I removed it using novaterm then metadoctor to reassign the space.. UBUNTU ran as a series of APPs launched with WEBOS. Currently, you can install UBUNTU as an option at BOOT.. It wasnt ready for prime time and current performance isnt great.. so.. the answer of course is yes.. but..


----------



## davidtlong

nevertells said:


> What a glutton for punishment. I don't know what you have read here or in the ACMEInstaller3 thread, but there are a couple of different approaches to this. If you have CM9 currently installed, hopefully with ACME3, then your /system partition is already resized and ready for CM10. Have you verified the size of 394 to 402MBs? If not, I would be concerned about whether your /system partition is corruption free. An easy way to work around this is making a nandroid backup of your current install and save a copy to your PC. Run ACMEUninstaller. Using ACME3 install the same nightly that you are currently using, moboot and cwm and gapps.
> If your backup was made with cwm, you can just restore it. You are now back where you were sans fs corruption and with a bigger /system. If not, download GooManager and use it to install twrp and use that to restore your backup. Reminder, older backups made with twrp are not compatible with the latest version 3.2.1. So make sure you have a compatible backup to use.
> 
> Now you are ready for CM10. Use ACME3 to install preview4 and which ever gapps you want to use. You probably want to use Roland's 4.2 Lite so you have some spare space in the /system partition.
> 
> On your recovery, I think you should post the details as you know others are going to run into your situation and will need to know how to recover. Knock on wood, so far I have been lucky. I've had a couple of boot loops after an install, but was able to recover by restoring a backup or uninstalling.
> 
> Good luck


ps did you mean 2.3.1 for twrp


----------



## len207

As any who remember me know I don't always follow the recommendations when I work with my TP! I didn't want to run acmeuninstaller because that meant I would need to run the 2048 extender patch again which I did not want to try. What I ended up doing is running Acmeinstaller 3 without anything in the cminstall folder, watched the errors start to go zinging by went and had some coffee. When I came back I found that the TP was not going to boot into CM9 so restored my nandroid and booted up into the Android OS. Went from there to check the /system directory and it is now 402MB. Installed the latest Preview 4 of CM10 and the full Gapps with extras. At this point my system appears to be running well but instead of 8kb of space remaining in the /system partition I have 12.90mb. After all of that I installed the latest CWM and made a backup. Will see how things go with adequate space for both CM10 and Gapps!


----------



## ericdabbs

Is preview 4 ROM based off of Android 4.2 or is it still 4.1.2?


----------



## Gradular

ericdabbs said:


> Is preview 4 ROM based off of Android 4.2 or is it still 4.1.2?


4.1.2

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## 290

vff said:


> Prior to doing ANY CM work, I created a partition on my TP for UBUNTU using metadoctor MAKE along with novaterm.. (allocating space to the EXT3FS partition and subsequent mounting,etc). When I found I could "Android" the TP, I wanted to reclaim the space, so I removed it using novaterm then metadoctor to reassign the space.. UBUNTU ran as a series of APPs launched with WEBOS. Currently, you can install UBUNTU as an option at BOOT.. It wasnt ready for prime time and current performance isnt great.. so.. the answer of course is yes.. but..


I'm trying to brush up on my Linux so I know what I'm doing with these commands, I am able to bring up the partition list with df -h however the android parts are not being displayed. I either need to mount them, add them to /etc/fstab or both. I've used Linux quite a but but of course my weak spot is partitioning since I've always had the installer take care of it. Time to RTFM!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokefloote

Infinite Jest said:


> Before I jump into this, I would appreciate it if someone could confirm that Adobe Reader is completely functional for large documents. I don't mind stealing with other bugs, but if the pdf reader is hosed, I can't dabble in cm10 yet. Thanks.


Just tested adobe reader with a 150+MB pdf file, works great. Loaded up instantly and found everything on the "sd card" right away.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## davidtlong

Ok,

I have done it. Interesting, looks like my cm9 rom with all the apps that I had. I checked and it is 4.1. Is this what I should have expected and should I flash the gapps or did that happen?

dave


----------



## davidtlong

davidtlong said:


> Ok,
> 
> I have done it. Interesting, looks like my cm9 rom with all the apps that I had. I checked and it is 4.1. Is this what I should have expected and should I flash the gapps or did that happen?
> 
> dave


ps seems zippy


----------



## rickpub

Regardless, still I am having zero issues at this point in time and I have not erased ringtones or used the slimmed down GAPPS file. My system is running fine.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 290

rickpub said:


> Regardless, still I am having zero issues at this point in time and I have not erased ringtones or used the slimmed down GAPPS file. My system is running fine.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

rickpub said:


> Regardless, still I am having zero issues at this point in time and I have not erased ringtones or used the slimmed down GAPPS file. My system is running fine.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Install Quick System Info Pro and report what your system size and available space is.


----------



## nevertells

davidtlong said:


> Ok,
> 
> I have done it. Interesting, looks like my cm9 rom with all the apps that I had. I checked and it is 4.1. Is this what I should have expected and should I flash the gapps or did that happen?
> 
> dave


If you installed preview 4, it should be 4.1.2. Did you place the gapps file in the cminstall folder? Are your gapps working, youtube, gmail, etc?

You are not going to see a big visual difference between ICS and Jelly Bean. Poke around in settings. You'll see some differences there, things you can change that weren't in ICS.


----------



## davidtlong

I did have gapps v3 in the folder. Yup all working. Will poke around in a bit .


----------



## ericdabbs

Gradular said:


> 4.1.2
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Bummer. I guess its too early to expect a 4.2 preview ROM out so soon. Hopefully we can see a 4.2 preview out by the end of this year.


----------



## dealsdyker

why is the system partition so difficult to increase? A few posts back someome posted commands to do it, i thought. can`t this just be added to the step by step instructions?


----------



## crutzulee

I just installed the system info app ad it says I have a 299mb system partition with 2.7 .mb free. I have been running issue free for a week after simply wiping cache, dalvik and system and flashing over cm9 with cwm. I was planning to do the whole ame3 deal after we get a build with a working camera, but I hate to fix what isnt broke...


----------



## 290

dealsdyker said:


> why is the system partition so difficult to increase? A few posts back someome posted commands to do it, i thought. can`t this just be added to the step by step instructions?


Its not that simple he left out a couple things. However it shouldnt be that hard to fix acmeinstaller its just of couple variables in the script I don't known what the hold up is.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickpub

nevertells said:


> Install Quick System Info Pro and report what your system size and available space is.


OK, installed. Shows 299mb 28k free for system, 197 mb system cache 117 free for system cache.

Guess it is only a matter of time before I have problems. Strange that I have none. Think I will install the slim version of gapps and try to stall the inevitable ( use of acme3).

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

1st problem. clock does not work


----------



## davidtlong

davidtlong said:


> 1st problem. clock does not work


can not set alarm


----------



## jrafuse

nevertells said:


> If you installed preview 4, it should be 4.1.2. Did you place the gapps file in the cminstall folder? Are your gapps working, youtube, gmail, etc?
> 
> You are not going to see a big visual difference between ICS and Jelly Bean. Poke around in settings. You'll see some differences there, things you can change that weren't in ICS.


Don't forget one of your main complaints previously ... the am/pm indicator now works lol

John


----------



## bm11720

davidtlong said:


> can not set alarm


Clock and alarm are working for me. Just installed latest preview build with Roland's Lite V3 Gapps.

edit: installed using acmeinstaller3


----------



## ndinfla

Decided to take a chance and flash over cm9. I have read the string on this and figured it was at least worth a try. I did make a nandroid backup so don't criticizes. Everything went smooth. Running the latest update with Rowlands latest gapps, so far very fast with no reboots or issues. I did not use acmeinstaller 3 just flash over. Will report more if issues show up

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## davidtlong

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi, you can just leave that CWM zip file out and you will keep TWRP installed. You will need to delete the files that are already on your system to save the space. I removed the ringtones so that they wouldn't be reinstalled with the Gapps V2 lite but you should to check and see if they are there with the file explorer.
> 
> I added the info to the OP
> 
> *How to free up some space with CM10:*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I believe I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]root/system/media/videos & root/system/media/audio/ring tones.[/background]
> 
> https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en


 tried to delete the video and I was not alloed. Any suggestions?


----------



## Colchiro

davidtlong said:


> tried to delete the video and I was not alloed. Any suggestions?


You have to change the permission on the system folder to read/write, delete your files, then back to read-only. 

I know Root Explorer lets you do this, not sure about other apps.


----------



## davidtlong

Colchiro said:


> You have to change the permission on the system folder to read/write, delete your files, then back to read-only.
> 
> I know Root Ethanks alwayas xplorer lets you do this, not sure about other apps.


thank you. always a learning experience. went back to cm 9. for a bit. the standard clock alarm does not work. i have not found a clock better. i use this in a creative combo with weatheralarm. plus seems to have messed up press reader.

.my story so far

dave


----------



## nevertells

ndinfla said:


> Decided to take a chance and flash over cm9. I have read the string on this and figured it was at least worth a try. I did make a nandroid backup so don't criticizes. Everything went smooth. Running the latest update with Rowlands latest gapps, so far very fast with no reboots or issues. I did not use acmeinstaller 3 just flash over. Will report more if issues show up
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Install Quick System Info Pro and tell us what it reports as system memory size and available memory.
On my tablet it reports 394mb/36.7mb free.


----------



## gotluck

nevertells said:


> Install Quick System Info Pro and tell us what it reports as system memory size and available memory.
> On my tablet it reports 394mb/36.7mb free.


this may just be a coincidence, but on my first install of cm10 (done with a fresh acmeuninstall with webos full erase(non secure) - no doctor) my system size was 394mb like yours and my battery life in deep sleep was not the advertised 28-32mA. It was consistent with my cm9 deep sleep usage ~45mA

I did another full acmeuninstall, full secure webos erase, and webos doctor. My system partition is now 387mb with advertised 28-32mA deep sleep battery use.

The OP makes reference to the system partition being exactly 387 or 402 mb, I'm not sure if the 394mb partition was the cause of my issue.


----------



## vff

gotluck said:


> this may just be a coincidence, but on my first install of cm10 (done with a fresh acmeuninstall with webos full erase(non secure) - no doctor) my system size was 394mb like yours and my battery life in deep sleep was not the advertised 28-32mA. It was consistent with my cm9 deep sleep usage ~45mA
> 
> I did another full acmeuninstall, full secure webos erase, and webos doctor. My system partition is now 387mb with advertised 28-32mA deep sleep battery use.
> 
> The OP makes reference to the system partition being exactly 387 or 402 mb, I'm not sure if the 394mb partition was the cause of my issue.


FYI, after my first install of CM10(1108), total system space was 387mb.... after running the next update(1116), it changed to 394mb AND increased freespace by 7mb. No known reason. ACMEinstaller was NOT used for the update, ONLY CWM, so in a routine ROM update, it changed the system partition. This is the reason that the new guidance is to use ACMEinstaller for every update (NOT CWM) as it may alter/damage the system partition. For me, luckily, everything is running great.. better performance, better battery, no known issues for my daily use.


----------



## ericdabbs

Haven't had a chance to try out any of the CM10 previews. What does preview 4 fix/improve on over preview 3 for those that have flashed it?


----------



## jrafuse

davidtlong said:


> can not set alarm


I've always used Alarm Clock Plus as it just has so many extra features and it works like a charm.

John


----------



## Halaster

Anyone know if Chainfire3d will work with this by chance?


----------



## Salvation27

gotluck said:


> this may just be a coincidence, but on my first install of cm10 (done with a fresh acmeuninstall with webos full erase(non secure) - no doctor) my system size was 394mb like yours and my battery life in deep sleep was not the advertised 28-32mA. It was consistent with my cm9 deep sleep usage ~45mA
> 
> I did another full acmeuninstall, full secure webos erase, and webos doctor. My system partition is now 387mb with advertised 28-32mA deep sleep battery use.


I concur- I TOO did a ACMEUninstaller- Followed by Full SD Card wipe, Followed by Full Secure Erase..... Didn't have to Doctor- as I had the 32gb size (not fully 32 for obvious reasons)

Got new files: Preview 4, Moboot, ClockworkMod, and Rom- Ran ACMEInstaller with no inode errors shown, and within 10 mins had 4.1.2 running.
Here's the kicker- Idk if my apps were backed up using my gmail account- but when I was done installing- it "optimized" all my apps and there they were??
Also- using QuickInfoPro- found 387mb/ 50mb free

So- thinking something was wrong- I just flashed the ROM (Preview 4) and it upped to system to 394/ 40mb free
Cleaned house with the "ringtones" and a few others- so my 40mb went to 52mb

Weird- in my opinion- but no reboots, no problems, all is working well

Oh- and for those inquiring- Calendar DID update with all my calendars in tact


----------



## nevertells

ericdabbs said:


> Haven't had a chance to try out any of the CM10 previews. What does preview 4 fix/improve on over preview 3 for those that have flashed it?


 Preview 4 fixed a microphone problem.


----------



## freealta

Salvation27 said:


> Oh- and for those inquiring- Calendar DID update with all my calendars in tact


I use AI3 to install cm10v4 over cm9, everything worked, then I nandroiad and then flash gapps lite v2. Calendar reported no calendar selected. Only contact and Gmail shown as sync option, but not calendar. Restored and everything worked including calendar and market, but without gapps v2. Flash gapps v3, same problem. I will try the full gapps tonight when I have a chance. It's showing 402Mb/40Mb free in QSIP.


----------



## Salvation27

I'm still trying to figure out how these partitions are working.

FIRST ATTEMPT: CM10 OVER CM9- and I had 402mb
2nd ATTEMPT: ACMEUninstall, CM10 fresh- 394mb
3rd ATTEMPT: ACMEUninstall, Full SD wipe, Full Secure Erase- ACMEinstall, CM10, Gapps, etc- 387mb----- flashed rom again- brought it up to 394mb

hahah I WANT 402!! DAMN IT!


----------



## 290

Salvation27 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how these partitions are working.
> 
> FIRST ATTEMPT: CM10 OVER CM9- and I had 402mb
> 2nd ATTEMPT: ACMEUninstall, CM10 fresh- 394mb
> 3rd ATTEMPT: ACMEUninstall, Full SD wipe, Full Secure Erase- ACMEinstall, CM10, Gapps, etc- 387mb----- flashed rom again- brought it up to 394mb
> 
> hahah I WANT 402!! DAMN IT!


Yeah i dont get that either, Last time i had 394 then tried again for 402 and got.......387?!


----------



## vff

Salvation27 said:


> I concur- I TOO did a ACMEUninstaller- Followed by Full SD Card wipe, Followed by Full Secure Erase..... Didn't have to Doctor- as I had the 32gb size (not fully 32 for obvious reasons)
> 
> Got new files: Preview 4, Moboot, ClockworkMod, and Rom- Ran ACMEInstaller with no inode errors shown, and within 10 mins had 4.1.2 running.
> Here's the kicker- Idk if my apps were backed up using my gmail account- but when I was done installing- it "optimized" all my apps and there they were??
> Also- using QuickInfoPro- found 387mb/ 50mb free
> 
> So- thinking something was wrong- I just flashed the ROM (Preview 4) and it upped to system to 394/ 40mb free
> Cleaned house with the "ringtones" and a few others- so my 40mb went to 52mb
> 
> Weird- in my opinion- but no reboots, no problems, all is working well
> 
> Oh- and for those inquiring- Calendar DID update with all my calendars in tact


My experience was the same.. including the increase in size with P4. All is running fine and stable now. I'll re-acmeinstall when the next release comes out and use TWRP instead of CWM for subsequent updates..


----------



## noseph

I have not seen it mentioned in this thread, but I have had a minor issue with WiFi going back to when I first installed Preview 2 and persisting thru Preview 3 and 4. My issue is when I change location WiFi will not connect to the new location and I need to turn off and on WiFi in order to connect. Never had this issue with CM9. Like I said a minor issue, just wanted to know if any one else is experiencing this.


----------



## 290

darkassain said:


> doesnt look like the people that have more than 300 megs look like they solved their problem of having almost no space so here goes...
> 
> first a little background, since i dont have a x86 machine anywhere near me (or didnt want to call or bother anyone at 1:00am in the morning, not to mention i wanted to play with jb at that moment) i manually expanded my system partition from webOS instead.
> 
> First you need to have the xterm/xecutah combo (i tried using an wTerm but i didnt work so good) and you need to have a terminal opened before you do this.
> Also and this is very important you need to know your the sizes of your media (/dev/mapper/store-media) and system partition (/dev/mapper/store-cm--system)
> doing a df (df -h wouldnt work for some reason for me) and note your size number
> 
> so in terminal
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> pkill -SIGUSR1 cryptofs<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> umount /media/internal<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> resizefat -v /dev/mapper/store-media  X.XG<br />
> (in the x.x specify the total size you want the media partition after taking out a chunk for the system partition, ex i had a 25.1G media partition so i just cut the .1 and put 25G, which means i reduced it by .1G or 100mb)<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> lvreduce -L X.XG /dev/mapper/store-media<br />
> (again use the same value you used earlier)<br />
> <br />
> so now you have a chunk of free space if everything went right, all you need to do now is have your cm partition claim it<br />
> <br />
> lvextend -L X.XM /dev/mapper/store-cm--system (in this you also add the unused space + system partition, ex my system partition was 300, so this became 400M)<br />
> resize2fs /dev/mapper/store-cm--system<br />
> <br />
> mount /media/internal<br />
> <br />
> pkill -SIGUSR2 cryptofs
> 
> from there i rebooted, formated my system partition (as it had cm9) and installed cm10 which has been fine and dandy


Finally had time to play around with this. I found the best way to run these commands is to do so through novaterm while booted into webos. Much easier use the command line with a full keyboard instead of a touch display.

The good news is it does resize the /system partition. Though it wants to round numbers to the nearest block, for instance i wanted to reduce "store-media" by 213 (doing the math this would have made my /system of 387 into a 600mb one) but it had to round the number to 216. Same goes for when you ad the space to the "store-cm--system" partition. I wanted 600 and it rounded it up to 608.

The bad news is it borks the "store-media" (SD Card) partition and WebOS boots but doesnt get past the flashing HP (May be due to the fact it cant mount "store-media"). Running e2fsck says the superblock is corrupt. I dont know how to repair this yet as im still learning about all of this.

Edit:I made a mistake in resizing the "store-media" partition. My thinking was to put in the size i wanted to reduce the partitoin by but what i needed to do is put in the size of the partition after i take away what i need for system. So instead of a "store-media" partition 216mb smaller...i ended up with a "store-media" partition OF 216







. Going to try it again later when i get some time.


----------



## vff

some commands to use to check out volume... helped me awhile back when resizing and checking... I had to make sure I had the right mount command in the fstab file but I am sure that is already there and correct for media..

cat /proc/partitions .... to see list of partitions on disk..

df -h .... System File size (df =display free, -h=human readable)

lvdisplay /dev/mapper/store-media ..... display logical volume name, size,


----------



## crutzulee

noseph said:


> I have not seen it mentioned in this thread, but I have had a minor issue with WiFi going back to when I first installed Preview 2 and persisting thru Preview 3 and 4. My issue is when I change location WiFi will not connect to the new location and I need to turn off and on WiFi in order to connect. Never had this issue with CM9. Like I said a minor issue, just wanted to know if any one else is experiencing this.


This has been my experience as well...CM10 on my touchpad has been faster,smooher and overall less buggy for me than cm9 ever was...so having to rescan wifi when I get home or arrive at work is no biggie..


----------



## 290

vff said:


> some commands to use to check out volume... helped me awhile back when resizing and checking... I had to make sure I had the right mount command in the fstab file but I am sure that is already there and correct for media..
> 
> cat /proc/partitions .... to see list of partitions on disk..
> 
> df -h .... System File size (df =display free, -h=human readable)
> 
> lvdisplay /dev/mapper/store-media ..... display logical volume name, size,


Thanks! I know about df -h however it doesnt see store-cm--system. Im guessing because its not mounted. In trying to mount it i cant seem to make fstab writable. Ive tried chmod u+w and :w! in vi but cant write to it.


----------



## vff

noseph said:


> I have not seen it mentioned in this thread, but I have had a minor issue with WiFi going back to when I first installed Preview 2 and persisting thru Preview 3 and 4. My issue is when I change location WiFi will not connect to the new location and I need to turn off and on WiFi in order to connect. Never had this issue with CM9. Like I said a minor issue, just wanted to know if any one else is experiencing this.


I have 2 locations in my house due to size... I dont have issues that I have noticed, but not sure I understand. When I move around, I still get weak signals from the other side of the house, so I have to manually change as it doesn't do it on its own (neither does my iphone) .. if I go away (or turn them off), and then come back, it picks it up by priority. Thats OK for me as I am usually on one side. I was having wake up wifi issues with CM9 as recent as 11/18 when using touchstone. I really didn't like those problems because I use touchstone as primary charging device. It was random, and I found myself having to turn wifi off/on a lot with CM9. I dont have the same issues with CM10..


----------



## vff

290 said:


> Thanks! I know about df -h however it doesnt see store-cm--system. Im guessing because its not mounted. In trying to mount it i cant seem to make fstab writable. Ive tried chmod u+w and :w! in vi but cant write to it.


have you tried:
mount -o remount, rw /

to remount and set as read/writable?


----------



## pokefloote

I'm also having the re-connecting issue when I come back to my house. Though I don't actually have to toggle off/on wifi, I can just make it scan (press the WPS option then cancel) and it reconnects right away.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## ayhtida

No Wi-Fi issues here, but my audio/mic stop randomly. Even YouTube will fail to play videos, and Pandora will be quiet. GoogleNow will give me the message "Initializing" and won't let the microphone work at all.

Rebooting the HP Touchpad gets the audio and mic working, but not sure what gets it to stop. Anybody else have this happen?


----------



## vff

ayhtida said:


> No Wi-Fi issues here, but my audio/mic stop randomly. Even YouTube will fail to play videos, and Pandora will be quiet. GoogleNow will give me the message "Initializing" and won't let the microphone work at all.
> 
> Rebooting the HP Touchpad gets the audio and mic working, but not sure what gets it to stop. Anybody else have this happen?


are you on preview 3 or 4? P4 fixed the mic and googlenow issues for me. I had mic issues with dolphin too, but that all works with P4.


----------



## BenQ

noseph said:


> I have not seen it mentioned in this thread, but I have had a minor issue with WiFi going back to when I first installed Preview 2 and persisting thru Preview 3 and 4. My issue is when I change location WiFi will not connect to the new location and I need to turn off and on WiFi in order to connect. Never had this issue with CM9. Like I said a minor issue, just wanted to know if any one else is experiencing this.


I found that my wifi was not reconnecting if I went to an area without wifi and then came back home. Had to turn wifi off and then on to trick it into doing so. Since discovered that the wifi default had swapped to always on in settings. Changing this so it turns off when asleep and now reconnects with no problem. Could it be something similar for you? Found this with CM9 and changed it a long time ago and had since forgotten it. Must help the battery life too.


----------



## 290

Turned out I didn't need to edit fstab, lvdisplay was able to tell me the size of store-cm--system without it being mounted. I was able to change the size and my /system is now 591/199. Thanks for your help vff!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noseph

BenQ said:


> I found that my wifi was not reconnecting if I went to an area without wifi and then came back home. Had to turn wifi off and then on to trick it into doing so. Since discovered that the wifi default had swapped to always on in settings. Changing this so it turns off when asleep and now reconnects with no problem. Could it be something similar for you? Found this with CM9 and changed it a long time ago and had since forgotten it. Must help the battery life too.


Thanks for the hint I will give that a try.


----------



## ndinfla

System storage 299mb free 000. Currently running 384mhz min 1188 mhzmax. Charged fully overnight with no issues.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ndinfla

nevertells said:


> Install Quick System Info Pro and tell us what it reports as system memory size and available memory.
> On my tablet it reports 394mb/36.7mb free.


299 mb, 000 free. Running 384 MHz min 1188Mhz max. Fully charged overnight. Flash working well in boat browser. Going to run like this until something ugly rears its head then I will acme uninstall and reinstall with acme 3
Please keep in mind I flashed directly over cm9.
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jcsullins

I'm surprised nobody talks about the most important change in P4: fixes for random reboots.

Has anyone gotten any reboots on P4? If so, please explain what was happening when it happened.


----------



## 5spot

I was having some issues with my wifi reconnecting between my two ap's. I was checking in the advanced options and noticed that the Wi-Fi region code was set to Europe. I changed to United States, but as soon as I backed out to the main Wi-Fi screen, the region was reset back to Europe. (checked after going back to advanced screen.) Can anyone confirm this happens to their Touchpad as well? Do you think that setting actually impacts Wi-Fi performance?

Thanks


----------



## vff

jcsullins said:


> I'm surprised nobody talks about the most important change in P4: fixes for random reboots.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any reboots on P4? If so, please explain what was happening when it happened.


I have not had any (that I noticed)..... It's been only 3 days though..


----------



## len207

[quote People me='jcsullins' timestamp='1353372533' post='1028877']
I'm surprised nobody talks about the most important change in P4: fixes for random reboots.

Has anyone gotten any reboots on P4? If so, please explain what was happening when it happened.
[/quote]

I used P3 only a couple days due to FC's probably due to the system partition size (299) I went back to CM9. However I experienced zero reboots in CM10. Now with a larger /system I have been back to CM10 for a couple days. So far there have been no reboots. This ROM is far better than any "preview" release I have ever used... nice work!


----------



## nevertells

ndinfla said:


> 299 mb, 000 free. Running 384 MHz min 1188Mhz max. Fully charged overnight. Flash working well in boat browser. Going to run like this until something ugly rears its head then I will acme uninstall and reinstall with acme 3
> Please keep in mind I flashed directly over cm9.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


There you go. You have zero free space in the /system partition and the first time Android tries to make a change there, it will probably fail. In fact, it's possible when Gapps installed, some things got left out when the /system partition ran out of space. The issue you have now is you can't run ACME3 to enlarge it because you haven't done an uninstall and will get the inode error problem and possibly boot loop your TouchPad.


----------



## venky80

anyway to get the camera fix working?


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> I'm surprised nobody talks about the most important change in P4: fixes for random reboots.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any reboots on P4? If so, please explain what was happening when it happened.


I did read somewhere in one of these threads that a couple of folks said that after installing P4 the reboot issue they were having appeared to go away.

My first install was P4, so have not experienced reboots myself.

You know we all love and appreciate your work and want to help in whichever way each of us can. That said, it would be extremely helpful if you could maintain a short change log thread or post in this thread what the changes are that you make to these previews you release. Then we could be looking for, testing and verifying if things have improved or gotten worse. Thanks for doing what you do!!!


----------



## Bajaman

jcsullins said:


> I'm surprised nobody talks about the most important change in P4: fixes for random reboots.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any reboots on P4? If so, please explain what was happening when it happened.


I never had random reboots on p3... I figured I must have been lucky, though I did fix permissions before first boot. P4 is also rock solid... Awesome work!!!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HPTPU

I've used the last 3 releases and i'm happy the random reboots have stopped. I do have a 4 problems.

1. When using chrome and scrolling I get flicker.
2. When using chrome the keyboard disappears sometimes.
3. When on the lock screen it does not auto-rotate. (yes I've chose the option in settings)
4. When using chrome when I hit the time (bottom left corner) and I bring up the status menu it causes that half of the screen to blur out.

I have used other apps and the symptoms have appeared but only once or twice, it is a regular occurrence with chrome.

Thanks JcSullin for the jellybean port, keep up the great work.


----------



## danillll

jcsullins said:


> I'm surprised nobody talks about the most important change in P4: fixes for random reboots.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any reboots on P4? If so, please explain what was happening when it happened.


No news good news.
I've been running mine for 3 days and no issues at all. The battery on idle looks similar as cm9 for me, around 48ma .
Any progress on gfx?


----------



## danillll

HPTPU said:


> I've used the last 3 releases and i'm happy the random reboots have stopped. I do have a 4 problems.
> 
> 1. When using chrome and scrolling I get flicker.
> 2. When using chrome the keyboard disappears sometimes.
> 3. When on the lock screen it does not auto-rotate. (yes I've chose the option in settings)
> 4. When using chrome when I hit the time (bottom left corner) and I bring up the status menu it causes that half of the screen to blur out.
> 
> I have used other apps and the symptoms have appeared but only once or twice, it is a regular occurrence with chrome.
> 
> Thanks JcSullin for the jellybean port, keep up the great work.


Chrome is a known issue, gfx is not yet enabled in CM10


----------



## hploin

nevertells said:


> So to be clear, you did not run WebOS Doctor, you just ran the full secure erase to reset your TouchPad.


Correct


----------



## ayhtida

vfi timestamp= said:


> are you on preview 3 or 4? P4 fixed the mic and googlenow issues for me. I had mic issues with dolphin too, but that all works with P4.


Im pretty sure i downloaded P4. I have the Fri Nov 16 05:46:12 build.


----------



## HPTPU

Here are the pictures of the disappearing keyboard JcSullins. I couldn't take screenshots of the half screen blur because when I try to take a screenshot (using the power menu) it minimizes the action area before the screenshot takes the picture.



http://imgur.com/bN9Cw

 &


http://imgur.com/pHfBG


So the whole keyboard disappears and when you tap on the keys they appear one by one.


----------



## HPTPU

Here are screenshots of the flicker that happens when you scroll through apps. It happens in multiple apps, it just happens the most with chrome so that's what I used to recreate it. I've went through the menu thoroughly and there are some options to reduce flickr, they do help but it still does it often.



http://imgur.com/EwwrG


----------



## nubar

First off - thanks so much for your brilliant work on this. I appreciate your contributions every single day.

I installed p4 tonight, right over the latest cm9 nightly. I'm impressed by how generally stable it is for only a fourth preview release. 
That said, here are some of the issues I've had with it so far:

it's generally quite sluggish and laggy compared to cm9

it has frozen on me a few times, eventually coming back, but usually after the screen shuts of and I re-wake it.

It rebooted once, just after I'd updated the Google apps and while I was in the play store, entering my account credentials. tapping the big right arrow caused it to freeze and reboot. The next time through I tapped return on the keyboard instead.

The stock browser has been funky. Flash windows (YouTube videos etc) are completely messed up. It's very hard to use text input fields for a few reasons: a) keyboard slow to pop up,







hitting return for a new line sometimes sends the cursor to the first letter of the first line, overwriting the first letter and inserting typed text in front of what I've already typed, and c) getting to the bottom of a text box causes the text that's being typed to disappear below the frame of the text window. (i ended up buying the Tapatalk app to write this, as typing into a browser text field was getting too frustrating)

Google applications are crashing. I keeps getting a pop up telling me that Google play movies has crashed (even though I'm not aware of why it's running). and Google docs gives me a runtime exception synchronization error.

I hope these observations are useful to you. They are provided with gratitude.

Thanks,

Mo

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 290

^....post 666! =-O

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HPTPU

nubar said:


> First off - thanks so much for your brilliant work on this. I appreciate your contributions every single day.
> 
> I installed p4 tonight, right over the latest cm9 nightly. I'm impressed by how generally stable it is for only a fourth preview release.
> That said, here are some of the issues I've had with it so far:
> 
> it's generally quite sluggish and laggy compared to cm9
> 
> it has frozen on me a few times, eventually coming back, but usually after the screen shuts of and I re-wake it.
> 
> It rebooted once, just after I'd updated the Google apps and while I was in the play store, entering my account credentials. tapping the big right arrow caused it to freeze and reboot. The next time through I tapped return on the keyboard instead.
> 
> The stock browser has been funky. Flash windows (YouTube videos etc) are completely messed up. It's very hard to use text input fields for a few reasons: a) keyboard slow to pop up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitting return for a new line sometimes sends the cursor to the first letter of the first line, overwriting the first letter and inserting typed text in front of what I've already typed, and c) getting to the bottom of a text box causes the text that's being typed to disappear below the frame of the text window. (i ended up buying the Tapatalk app to write this, as typing into a browser text field was getting too frustrating)
> 
> Google applications are crashing. I keeps getting a pop up telling me that Google play movies has crashed (even though I'm not aware of why it's running). and Google docs gives me a runtime exception synchronization error.
> 
> I hope these observations are useful to you. They are provided with gratitude.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mo
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Have you installed the updated gapps for JcSullins build I had the same problem but I did some google searching and came to a link that had another version of gapps when I flashed that it worked fine. Sorry I can not remember where I found it at but it is floating out there on the web. I believe it's gapps 4.2 if i'm not mistaken. You can also install goomanager and have it update your gapps from within jellybean.


----------



## trekrev

jcsullins said:


> Has anyone gotten any reboots on P4? If so, please explain what was happening when it happened.


Thanks for all your work. I have received reboots after using 'bluetooth' tethering . When I shut off BT in settings then the TP reboots. Otherwise all is good. *No random reboots here.*


----------



## Gradular

It seems like everyone that is reporting they are having google and reboot issues with p4, did a straight flash over cm9 through cwm or twrp. The OP says to use acmeinstaller3 so it will increase your system partition because it is too small. It doesn't take that much longer to back up your apps with titanium backup, acmeuninstall, then to do a fresh install using acmeinstaller3. 20 minutes or so will save you a lot of problems.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Found this post over in XDA from J.C. Sullins about Preview 4:

Noted Changes:
*** FIXES FOR RANDOM REBOOTS ***
fix for microphone
expanded desktop available
pending magnetometer fixes included
minimum CPU freq now 192Mhz


----------



## upsidedown

I installed jcsullins CM10 preview 3, then preview 4, and the Gapps that were listed at the beginning of the post. I just used CWM to reflash right over CM9 wiping cache and Dalvik Cache prior to each flashing. So far all is well, and it works great. This is my new daily driver.

Quick System Info PRO does only show 299mb System storage so if I get in trouble I will start from scratch. How do I check battery usage and sleep? I have installed Cool Tools but I am not sure where to get at the data. Do I need the PRO version for logging?

Thanks


----------



## HPTPU

danillll said:


> Chrome is a known issue, gfx is not yet enabled in CM10


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## HPTPU

I have not had any problems yet, but should I do a clean install of CM10 with AcmeInstaller3? I just flashed over 9 and other than the problems I had above which I was told is a known issue everything seems to be alright.


----------



## ayhtida

ayhtida said:


> Im pretty sure i downloaded P4. I have the Fri Nov 16 05:46:12 build.


No freezes at all here and I'd reboot tons of times on CM9. Can someone confirm if this build is the latest because my audio and mic decide to randomly and abruptly stop! Maybe the two conditions are somehow connected...


----------



## nubar

I did install the new gapps - it was update-Rolands-Lite-V3-JB-4.2-Gapps- Extras-signed.zip from this url: http://www.mediafire.com/?m73oggydd2sglc1

I should also mention that my problem with the apps I mentioned went away once I un installed and reinstalled them from the play store.

In fact, the whole system got more stable since.

Thanks again!


----------



## jrafuse

jcsullins said:


> I'm surprised nobody talks about the most important change in P4: fixes for random reboots.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any reboots on P4? If so, please explain what was happening when it happened.


JC ... I haven't had a single reboot with preview4. This is so rock solid that your CM10 is now my daily driver and I am simply waiting for Dorregary to catch up with you. I have faith that he will, but am not going back in the meantime.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

John


----------



## shezar

I actually remember having a reboot after turning the tablet on. The desktop appeared and I tried to use it immediately, the tablet froze and rebooted. It was a one time issue though, nothing like the reboots previously.


----------



## rumbi

For me, I have much more problems with force closes. On CM9 I got them after a longer period of using the tablet and I had to swipe out previous used programs from the task list.
On CM10 I get force closes even after a reboot.


----------



## noseph

BenQ said:


> I found that my wifi was not reconnecting if I went to an area without wifi and then came back home. Had to turn wifi off and then on to trick it into doing so. Since discovered that the wifi default had swapped to always on in settings. Changing this so it turns off when asleep and now reconnects with no problem. Could it be something similar for you? Found this with CM9 and changed it a long time ago and had since forgotten it. Must help the battery life too.


Worked like a charm, I set *Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep* to *Only when plugged in*. When I got to work and woke up my TouchPad I had a connection, very nice. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## noseph

5spot said:


> I was having some issues with my wifi reconnecting between my two ap's. I was checking in the advanced options and noticed that the Wi-Fi region code was set to Europe. I changed to United States, but as soon as I backed out to the main Wi-Fi screen, the region was reset back to Europe. (checked after going back to advanced screen.) Can anyone confirm this happens to their Touchpad as well? Do you think that setting actually impacts Wi-Fi performance?
> 
> Thanks


Mine is set to Europe, however after setting *Keep Wi-Fi** on durring sleep* to *Only when plugged in* (away from *Always*) my only issue with CM10 networking has gone away. I did try to change the region setting to US but it reverts to Europe like yours. I found this http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=21406675 if you feel a need to change it. It appears that the region setting determines what channels are available for use.


----------



## Salvation27

HPTPU said:


> Here are screenshots of the flicker that happens when you scroll through apps. It happens in multiple apps, it just happens the most with chrome so that's what I used to recreate it. I've went through the menu thoroughly and there are some options to reduce flickr, they do help but it still does it often.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EwwrG


I get the same thing with the browsers, when looking at any Flash related items- ads, videos within webpage, etc.... Any suggestions how to correct that?


----------



## BenQ

Salvation27 said:


> I get the same thing with the browsers, when looking at any Flash related items- ads, videos within webpage, etc.... Any suggestions how to correct that?


Same here, have installed Flash Player apk but doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## vff

BenQ said:


> Same here, have installed Flash Player apk but doesn't seem to be working.


ALL, I have to re-install the flash apk after every re-boot... by double clicking on it. In addition, I had to trick Dolphin by installing an older version (which allowed flash settings to be "Always On". The current release grays out the flash setting.

Both Browser and Dolphin working well with flash and videos.. I have not been using Chrome App, but the default Browser uses Chrome Bookmarks..


----------



## vff

also, if you change the USER AGENT option to "IPAD" (from Android) you will get HTML5 in all options where available instead of flash.. This works well with ALL the major websites that want the iphone/ipad users to access video content. Believe me, almost ALL do.

VFF


----------



## freak2k

Found a bit more about Dolphin and Flash:
In order to enable flash player in dolphin browser you need to navigate to data/data/mobi.mgeek.Tunny/Browser/shared_prefs/ using root explorer and delete mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser_preferences.xml.

Tried it with the Preview 3 and the newest Dolphinversion and it works.


----------



## zzoinks

Has anyone found an easy fix to the "There are no calendars selected" error? Calendar was working fine in preview 3. I used ACME3 to install Preview 4 and [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip. After this I'm getting errors with Calendar.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Worse comes to worse I can wipe and start from scratch but I was hoping it was an easy fix.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My only attempts to fix this so far were to free up some space (I was down to ~ 3 MB free out of 402) and re-flash [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip through CWM. That didn't help.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Brett.[/background]


----------



## vff

freak2k said:


> Found a bit more about Dolphin and Flash:
> In order to enable flash player in dolphin browser you need to navigate to data/data/mobi.mgeek.Tunny/Browser/shared_prefs/ using root explorer and delete mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser_preferences.xml.
> 
> Tried it with the Preview 3 and the newest Dolphinversion and it works.


Also tried that and it worked for me.

this is what I did prior to your "fix"... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1884534

deleting the XML file is much easier. Not sure what else references that file... but haven't noticed anything..


----------



## synchron

Preview 4 is working great for me for the most part. When I reboot into CM10 when the desktop appears I need to wait until all the items appear in the power menu. Otherwise, it might freeze and another reboot will occur. Also, I get a force close and the power menu disappears for a few seconds whenever I click the date (not the time) at the top of the menu. Can anyone confirm this?

BTW, I missed the V3 release of Rowlands Gapps. Can anyone explain the differences between V3 and V2 and if its worth flashing?


----------



## vff

synchron said:


> Preview 4 is working great for me for the most part. When I reboot into CM10 when the desktop appears I need to wait until all the items appear in the power menu. Otherwise, it might freeze and another reboot will occur. Also, I get a force close and the power menu disappears for a few seconds whenever I click the date (not the time) at the top of the menu. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> BTW, I missed the V3 release of Rowlands Gapps. Can anyone explain the differences between V3 and V2 and if its worth flashing?


What do you mean "Power Menu"? After I boot, I get a lock screen, then some notifications being updated in the status bar. thats it, no freezing, no power menu, whatever.. V3 gapps release notes inclusion of GTalk.


----------



## vff

Roland, FYI, when I try V3 apps I get multiple google play failure messages after booting. I reverted back to V2.

correction: Google Play not Google voice...

update: Its Google Play Music App... uninstalled and reinstalled and fixed the issue.


----------



## davidtlong

hmmm

As I mentioned I had problems with the clock and then I just saw this from the OP "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Clicking on the clock can result in UI failure. Lock and unlock the device to fix this." How does one lock and unlock the device?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thanks,[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dave[/background]


----------



## davidtlong

davidtlong said:


> hmmm
> 
> As I mentioned I had problems with the clock and then I just saw this from the OP "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Clicking on the clock can result in UI failure. Lock and unlock the device to fix this." How does one lock and unlock the device?[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thanks,[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]dave[/background]


 ok did some searching. seem to know how to do this.


----------



## donniewb420

rumbi said:


> For me, I have much more problems with force closes. On CM9 I got them after a longer period of using the tablet and I had to swipe out previous used programs from the task list.
> On CM10 I get force closes even after a reboot.


I would echo that. If I run a task killer and re-open the app it seems to do fine. Quite a few with gallery reporting a FC even though I am not actively using the gallery...


----------



## nevertells

zzoinks said:


> Has anyone found an easy fix to the "There are no calendars selected" error? Calendar was working fine in preview 3. I used ACME3 to install Preview 4 and [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip. After this I'm getting errors with Calendar.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Worse comes to worse I can wipe and start from scratch but I was hoping it was an easy fix.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My only attempts to fix this so far were to free up some space (I was down to ~ 3 MB free out of 402) and re-flash [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip through CWM. That didn't help.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks,[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Brett.[/background]


J.C. Sullins has recommended that you do not use custom gapps, especially the 4.2 gapps. You will probably have to reinstall everything and install the proper gapps.


----------



## davidtlong

davidtlong said:


> ok did some searching. seem to know how to do this.


well I can not get clock to work correctly. When I try to set an alarm it says "Unfortunately, Clock has stopped." Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## synchron

vff said:


> What do you mean "Power Menu"? After I boot, I get a lock screen, then some notifications being updated in the status bar. thats it, no freezing, no power menu, whatever.. V3 gapps release notes inclusion of GTalk.


Sorry, what you call status bar I call power menu. At any rate, the point I'm making is I seem to always get a 'Unfortunately, System UI has stopped' message when pressing the Date at the top of the menu when it is invoked by tapping the status bar.


----------



## vff

synchron said:


> Sorry, what you call status bar I call power menu. At any rate, the point I'm making is I seem to always get a 'Unfortunately, System UI has stopped' message when pressing the Date at the top of the menu when it is invoked by tapping the status bar.


OK thought so, I dont have those issues. Be sure you follow the right instructions for a clean install..


----------



## synchron

nevertells said:


> OK thought so, I dont have those issues. Be sure you follow the right instructions for a clean install..


Actually I'm tending to believe Nevertells/jcsullins response and that tapping the date is a gapps thing. Are you running the 4.1.2 gapps (vs. 4.2 any flavor)?


----------



## vff

synchron said:


> Actually I'm tending to believe Nevertells/jcsullins response and that tapping the date is a gapps thing. Are you running the 4.1.2 gapps (vs. 4.2 any flavor)?


Interesting.. I checked your issue... I tapped the time, the alarms comes up.. I tapped the date, and I get "System UI has stopped". I never tapped the date before, found no reason to... BUT, its not a GAPPS issue. I tried it in 4.1 AND 4.2+ gapps. The system UI restarts after the status line disappears, then all is normal. What does tapping the date normally do?


----------



## darkassain

vff said:


> Interesting.. I checked your issue... I tapped the time, the clock comes up.. I tapped the date, and I get "System UI has stopped". I never tapped the date before, found no reason to... BUT, its not a GAPPS issue. I tried it in 4.1 AND 4.2+ gapps. The system UI restarts after the status line disappears, then all is normal. What does tapping the date normally do?


on my my TP it goes to Alarms (im using 4.2 gapps too)


----------



## vff

darkassain said:


> on my my TP it goes to Alarms (im using 4.2 gapps too)


tap the date on the right, not the time.. (thats what I did at first)


----------



## darkassain

vff said:


> tap the date on the right, not the time.. (thats what I did at first)


goes to calender (google calendar in my case)


----------



## synchron

In CM9, it doesn't make a difference what you tap, everything above the double bars just switches to notifications, general toggle switches, and access to Settings. In CM10, I think they changed it so the top part of the menu goes to specific apps when you touch it like tap the clock and invokes the clock app, tap the time and it invokes the calendar (Well, mine and vff's tp, not so much).

What I also like what they did in CM10 is add a button that makes all the notifications disappear making the power menu a lot more readable.


----------



## darkassain

synchron said:


> In CM9, it doesn't make a difference what you tap, everything above the double bars just switches to notifications, general toggle switches, and access to Settings. In CM10, I think they changed it so the top part of the menu goes to specific apps when you touch it like tap the clock and invokes the clock app, tap the time and it invokes the calendar (Well, mine and vff's tp, not so much).
> 
> What I also like what they did in CM10 is add a button that makes all the notifications disappear making the power menu a lot more readable.


ASOP calendar or google calendar?
EDIT seems in my mine asop calendar was replaced by google calendar


----------



## Salvation27

flash still flickers- xml trick, user agent iPad trick

click time in notifications- alarms
click date- calendar (Google or CM)


----------



## RIIXtreme

jcsullins said:


> I'm surprised nobody talks about the most important change in P4: fixes for random reboots.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any reboots on P4? If so, please explain what was happening when it happened.


You're absolutely right. First thing I noticed going from P3 to P4 was that my TP was no longer rebooting.
When I was on P3, I noticed the reboots were triggered by turning the screen off. Sometimes it would take a few minutes after turning screen off, but most of the time it would happen within a few seconds. This would happen even with a fresh install of P3, using ACME3 and changing CPU setttings.

I've been using P4 since it came out and still no reboots.
I thank you for addressing that problem in P4.


----------



## FaberfoX

I had issues with calendar and posted about it like 10 pages ago. I tried all the tricks to no avail, finally resorted to doing a clean install with full 4.2 gapps and I've had no issues at all for the last 4 days, besides the reported chrome one.
I'd suggest to everyone having issues to do a clean install, using titanium to restore only data for those apps you care for, after re installing them from the play store, instead of doing a full restore.

l have two APs to get good coverage at home, and use 'Best Wifi' from the play store to have the tp connect to the closest AP. The issue with Best Wifi is that both APs need to have different SSIDs, maybe that's not so easy to achieve on all routers (I run gargoyle on my repeater and had to edit cfg files by hand).

I had most of the issues I see reported before doing that full wipe and none since then, so before giving up and going back to cm9 please, please try a full wipe, in my opinion it's the only way to give the dev meaningful input. So many things can go wrong on an upgrade, even more if using tweaked gapps, themes or other mods.


----------



## BenQ

vff said:


> ALL, I have to re-install the flash apk after every re-boot... by double clicking on it. In addition, I had to trick Dolphin by installing an older version (which allowed flash settings to be "Always On". The current release grays out the flash setting.
> 
> Both Browser and Dolphin working well with flash and videos.. I have not been using Chrome App, but the default Browser uses Chrome Bookmarks..


Thanks for reply. Which flash apk are you using?


----------



## Salvation27

I've played with ALL the builds- ALL the Gapps- etc

There is NO consistency when it comes to Installing these. 387-394-402mb. 0kb to 50mb free (varies)

Full Secure Erases, SD Erases, and ACMEUninstall over and over again- than try again.

Every time- most works- but one works in one build- but won't work in another.

All done using ACME and not CWM or TWRP

So damn weird

Preview 3- allows me to add my backed up apps through Play Store
Preview 4- doesn't

Flash is great in Preview 3- shitting the bed in Preview 4

I had the best luck going over CM9- when I got 402mb- may try that again

At the moment- ACMEUninstaller- Full Secure Erase (webOS), and gonna install again.
If you're a noobie to this- don't try over and over again like the rest of us who know


----------



## zzoinks

FaberfoX said:


> I had issues with calendar and posted about it like 10 pages ago. I tried all the tricks to no avail, finally resorted to doing a clean install with full 4.2 gapps and I've had no issues at all for the last 4 days, besides the reported chrome one.
> I'd suggest to everyone having issues to *do a clean install*, using titanium to restore only data for those apps you care for, after re installing them from the play store, instead of doing a full restore.
> 
> ...
> 
> I had most of the issues I see reported before doing that full wipe and none since then, so before giving up and going back to cm9 please, please try a full wipe, in my opinion it's the only way to give the dev meaningful input. So many things can go wrong on an upgrade, even more if using* tweaked gapps*, themes or other mods.


I was one that posted with questions about calendar issues. For now, I've reverted to my preview 3 Nandroid backup. I'd like to try what you mention above, but I have a few potentially newbie questions:

1. When you say "do a clean install", what do you mean? ACME Uninstall then install Preview 4? Factory reset? Wipe everything from within WebOS? Also, if doing the ACME uninstall, does it wipe the "SD card" as well? That's where my Nandroid and Ti backups are so I'd have to move them to the PC if that's the case.

2. You mentioned "tweaked gapps". I have tried both "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rolands Lite V3...[/background]" and later "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Gapps 4.2 Download 171.89MB Full Download[/background]" from the links on the first page of this thread. Is the 171.89 MB version the correct one?

Thanks!

-Brett.


----------



## Salvation27

zzoinks said:


> I was one that posted with questions about calendar issues. For now, I've reverted to my preview 3 Nandroid backup. I'd like to try what you mention above, but I have a few potentially newbie questions:
> 
> 1. When you say "do a clean install", what do you mean? ACME Uninstall then install Preview 4? Factory reset? Wipe everything from within WebOS? Also, if doing the ACME uninstall, does it wipe the "SD card" as well? That's where my Nandroid and Ti backups are so I'd have to move them to the PC if that's the case.
> 
> 2. You mentioned "tweaked gapps". I have tried both "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rolands Lite V3...[/background]" and later "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Gapps 4.2 Download 171.89MB Full Download[/background]" from the links on the first page of this thread. Is the 171.89 MB version the correct one?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Brett.


Yes- Clean Install (definition can vary)- is ACMEUninstall, and then reinstall using ACMEInstall- definition #1
ACMEUninstall, WebOS Full Secure Erase- ACMEInstall- definition #2

FULL Gapps- not tweaked Gapps you can find here: http://www.mediafire.com/?ay6xw93p9oozov2
This is the Gapps and Extras signed. zip

There is a feature in WebOS- Settings- Device Info- Reset Options- which allows you to wipe SD Card AND/OR Full Secure Erase
If you want to keep your backups- I suggest you go into USB mode within WebOS and save the backups to your computer

Now remember- TWRP loads TWRP, CWM loads CWM backups- not compatible with each other.


----------



## zzoinks

Salvation27 said:


> Yes- Clean Install (definition can vary)- is ACMEUninstall, and then reinstall using ACMEInstall- definition #1
> ACMEUninstall, WebOS Full Secure Erase- ACMEInstall- definition #2
> 
> There is a feature in WebOS- Settings- Device Info- Reset Options- which allows you to wipe SD Card AND/OR Full Secure Erase
> If you want to keep your backups- I suggest you go into USB mode within WebOS and save the backups to your computer
> 
> Now remember- TWRP loads TWRP, CWM loads CWM backups- not compatible with each other.


Thanks for the quick reply! Does one option give better results over the other? I haven't booted WebOS in probably close to a year, so I guess I'd be more comfortable using the ACME uninstall/reinstall method.

Finally, I'm still not sure - does ACME uninstall wipe the internal SD card?

Thanks,
-Brett.


----------



## Salvation27

Well- I've never had crazy problems like most users- and I've just been testing out things to see which combo works best.
For you noobies- I'd suggest you get used to what each feature does, and how you want to go about it.

It's really NOT scary at all. I haven't had ANY programming experience etc, UNTIL I bought the Touchpad. Now, in the beginning, I was "worried" about messing up but after several months (lately) of messing around with things, it's more like doing something you do on the regular.

There really isn't a "preferred" method when wiping Touchpad. Some want a FULLY clean install- others just want to uninstall the Rom they are currently using.
(In fact- most just flash ROMs over each other, but with CM10- it's not recommended)

I just like the fact that you can completely wipe the Touchpad within WebOS, and start from scratch- making it easier to track what you did/ settings you've changed, etc.

Another tip- which most should know by now- is make a Nandroid backup so you can always resort back to something that was your "favorite/ best working ROM"


----------



## cwstorm

jcsullins said:


> I'm surprised nobody talks about the most important change in P4: fixes for random reboots.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any reboots on P4? If so, please explain what was happening when it happened.


I finally took the time yesterday to use ACMEUninstaller to remove Preview 3 and a 4.2 version of gapps followed by extending /system to 640M and increasing /data by 2048 followed by using ACMEInstaller3 to install Preview 4 and the 4.1.2 version of gapps from goo.im followed by restoring data only from nandroid using TWRP 2.2.2.0. The installation process was very smooth and error free. Within the first 20 minutes of using CM10, the TP rebooted itself. But everything has been rock solid since then.

Many thanks to jcsullins! Greatly appreciate everything you do! Thanks to posters 290 and vff re. extending /system partition. And thanks to all other devs. Can't wait to see Dorregaray's camera work in CM10.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## modd

zzoinks said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Does one option give better results over the other? I haven't booted WebOS in probably close to a year, so I guess I'd be more comfortable using the ACME uninstall/reinstall method.
> 
> Finally, I'm still not sure - does ACME uninstall wipe the internal SD card?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Brett.


ACME uninstall merges the data,system and sdcard partitions into one partition. I believe it leaves the boot partition as is but removes moboot and cwm.

From my experience, ACME unisntall and webos doctor leaves the data in sdcard as is.
For you to erase all the data in sdcard, it better you do a full erase in webos.


----------



## Salvation27

I've given up-

I've tried every combo with Gapps, and CM10 Previews

The ONLY time I got 402 was when I just flashed CM10 over CM9 using CWM.

Today- after doing a Full Secure Erase, SD Card Erase, ACMEUninstall- each time (about 5) has given me 387mb, 0kb free
I can free up some space deleting the ringtones, and videos.

But I think I'm gonna try ONE last time and erase ALL- install CM9, and then flash CM10 again- and see what happens


----------



## MikeODonnell

I have a 16G touchpad. I use it mainly basic stuff; web surfing, some games, etc. About the only "serious" application I use it for is that I have tied to my company email using the Activesync.

I've been on CM9 since about March. I've been updating with the nightlies every few weeks using CWM, and haven't had too many issues.

I'd like to look at installing CM10 preview 4. I know there's various threads with the instructions, but I just wanted to make sure I have the basic steps down:

-Download CM10 preview and JB Gapps 4.1.2, put them in the cminstall folder
-Nandroid backup of existing system
-AcmeUninstall to remove CM9
-AcmeInstall3 to install CM10
-Install & use TWRP for future updates.

If I want to go back to CM9, can I just install the latest CM9 nightly using TWRP? If I do go back to CM9, I'd prefer to go to a clean CM9 install instead of restoring my original.

Does that sound about right? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## len207

Salvation27 said:


> I'vI did was in given up-
> 
> I've tried every combo with Gapps, and CM10 Previews
> 
> The ONLY time I got 402 was when I just flashed CM10 over CM9 using CWM.
> 
> Today- after doing a Full Secure Erase, SD Card Erase, ACMEUninstall- each time (about 5) has given me 387mb, 0kb free
> I can free up some space deleting the ringtones, and videos.
> 
> But I think I'm gonna try ONE last time and erase ALL- install CM9, and then flash CM10 again- and see what happens


Not sure what is going on with your TP. My /system is 402MB and all i did was to run acme3 with an empty cminstall folder, went for coffee when it was doing its thing with tons of error messages and installed a CM9 Nandroid with CWM when it was done. When I booted into CM9 I had the 402Mb, after running CM10 with full 4.2 Gapps and that is where I am. The only values I have experienced are 299 and 402. Good luck with your current efforts!


----------



## vff

Salvation27 said:


> I've given up-
> 
> I've tried every combo with Gapps, and CM10 Previews
> 
> The ONLY time I got 402 was when I just flashed CM10 over CM9 using CWM.
> 
> Today- after doing a Full Secure Erase, SD Card Erase, ACMEUninstall- each time (about 5) has given me 387mb, 0kb free
> I can free up some space deleting the ringtones, and videos.
> 
> But I think I'm gonna try ONE last time and erase ALL- install CM9, and then flash CM10 again- and see what happens


I never installed CM10 over CM9. I did a full erase, (I also doctored because I altered partitions in webos to install UBUNTU and wanted to get back to "out of box"). I followed instructions to the letter, did not need or want to restore anything from CM9. acmeuninstall, acmeinstall3, etc. My first install was 387mb with 40+mb free... that was 1108 with default gapps, I used CWM to go to 1116 and total system space increased to 394mb with the same increase to free space. I did NOT use acmeinstaller 3 for that update because at the time, we did not know CWM was causing issues. I am using TWRP for subsequent flashes of gapps.

Initially the devs thought that acmeinstaller3 also caused problems but then recommended not using CWM. From your experience it appears that acmeinstaller3 may also encounter the same partition sizing changes. Not saying that it caused it, but something is.

I am settled on default gapps and P4. I have 36mb of system storage free and have installed 30+ apps and using everything I need to use. I dont have re-boots, the battery usage is great. There is some kind of calendar issue that doesnt bother me because I dont use google's calendar.. Otherwise this is very stable and I figured I wouldnt beat myself up trying to figure out what will subsequently be fixed by devs (acmeinstaller, CWM, or TWRP). Since there isnt any current issues for me, I am not worried. I also know how to increase the system partition size on my own, but I want to stay in step with the devs to help debug this great release..


----------



## Salvation27

vff said:


> I never installed CM10 over CM9. I did a full erase, (I also doctored because I altered partitions in webos to install UBUNTU and wanted to get back to "out of box"). I followed instructions to the letter, did not need or want to restore anything from CM9. acmeuninstall, acmeinstall3, etc. My first install was 387mb with 40+mb free... that was 1108 with default gapps, I used CWM to go to 1116 and total system space increased to 394mb with the same increase to free space. I did NOT use acmeinstaller 3 for that update because at the time, we did not know CWM was causing issues. I am using TWRP for subsequent flashes of gapps.
> 
> Initially the devs thought that acmeinstaller3 also caused problems but then recommended not using CWM. From your experience it appears that acmeinstaller3 may also encounter the same partition sizing changes. Not saying that it caused it, but something is.
> 
> I am settled on default gapps and P4. I have 36mb of system storage free and have installed 30+ apps and using everything I need to use. I dont have re-boots, the battery usage is great. There is some kind of calendar issue that doesnt bother me because I dont use google's calendar.. Otherwise this is very stable and I figured I wouldnt beat myself up trying to figure out what will subsequently be fixed by devs (acmeinstaller, CWM, or TWRP). Since there isnt any current issues for me, I am not worried. I also know how to increase the system partition size on my own, but I want to stay in step with the devs to help debug this great release..


I completely agree and have done what you did! ACMEUninstall- Full Secure Erase- ACMEInstall P4 and FULL gapps
I've just been messing around with it in regards to seeing if there was a "best combo" to use.

I've NEVER had reboots- with ANY of these installs, uninstalls, etc. In fact- I've never had any problems except Flash ( every so often)

I didn't really "give up" nor am I upset, disappointed, disgruntled hahaha.
I just wanted to help out and see if I could say which works best.


----------



## vff

Salvation27 said:


> I completely agree and have done what you did! ACMEUninstall- Full Secure Erase- ACMEInstall P4 and FULL gapps
> I've just been messing around with it in regards to seeing if there was a "best combo" to use.
> 
> I've NEVER had reboots- with ANY of these installs, uninstalls, etc. In fact- I've never had any problems except Flash ( every so often)
> 
> I didn't really "give up" nor am I upset, disappointed, disgruntled hahaha.
> I just wanted to help out and see if I could say which works best.


same here on the re-boots. I commend your efforts. Didn't mean to imply you were disgruntled. I also didn't mention it but I installed every GAPPs file except the full (171mb )file, and tested browser, chrome, and dolphin, with/without the flash apk and with/without user agent set (android/ipad) to see which one worked for me the best on the sites I visited the most. I still like default browser (due to quick controls, which has a usability bug but still functions well enough, in CM10) and set to user agent = ipad... after all that testing.. haha. I figured that little item I would continue to monitor before I called it out.

I didnt install FULL gapps because it would overflow the system area (which is why you run out of space). You need to install the default gapps (92mb I believe).

Do you realize that? it requires 80+mb of additional space compared to default and there is only <50mb in the typical install.. which is why jcsullins provide the 90mb gapp file in the first place.

you said you are using FULL GAPPS without issues?


----------



## Salvation27

vff said:


> I didnt install FULL gapps because it would overflow the system area (which is why you run out of space). You need to install the default gapps (92mb I believe).
> 
> you said you are using FULL GAPPS without issues?


I've installed FULL GAPPS today with P4- it went fine, just had 0 space. Deleted the ringtones and videos- which frees up about 18MB or so.

I'm currently running- P4, rolands lite v3-jb-4.2, and still said 0kb left, out of 387. As I said- it's just odd that I can completely wipe my TP, and get a different partition each time.


----------



## vff

Thats


Salvation27 said:


> I've installed FULL GAPPS today with P4- it went fine, just had 0 space. Deleted the ringtones and videos- which frees up about 18MB or so.
> 
> I'm currently running- P4, rolands lite v3-jb-4.2, and still said 0kb left, out of 387. As I said- it's just odd that I can completely wipe my TP, and get a different partition each time.


That seems odd to me because I was running rolands lite also but had 30+mb free.. I put the default 92mb gapps back on to see if the lite gapps caused it. They did not, still have the issue, but just left the defaults gapps (4.1) because there wasnt anything I needed from the 4.2 "lite" gapps.. If I need something I'll go back but for now, its pretty stable. I'll wait for the next update to see if someone makes some progress on acme or cwm.. SOMETHING is messing with the partitions. No matter what we do now, it will happen again until its fixed.. when it is, I am sure they wil increase it further to account for future releases.


----------



## nevertells

zzoinks said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Does one option give better results over the other? I haven't booted WebOS in probably close to a year, so I guess I'd be more comfortable using the ACME uninstall/reinstall method.
> 
> Finally, I'm still not sure - does ACME uninstall wipe the internal SD card?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Brett.


ACMEUninstaller does not erase anything on the SD card. You can try CM settings/storage/erase SD card or in WebOS go to settings/device info/reset options/erase-reset usb drive. If you want to start clean with WebOS too, use the full secure erase option under reset options. Make sure your TP is fully charged, this takes around 45 minutes.


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> Yes- Clean Install (definition can vary)- is ACMEUninstall, and then reinstall using ACMEInstall- definition #1
> ACMEUninstall, WebOS Full Secure Erase- ACMEInstall- definition #2
> 
> FULL Gapps- not tweaked Gapps you can find here: http://www.mediafire...ay6xw93p9oozov2
> This is the Gapps and Extras signed. zip
> 
> There is a feature in WebOS- Settings- Device Info- Reset Options- which allows you to wipe SD Card AND/OR Full Secure Erase
> If you want to keep your backups- I suggest you go into USB mode within WebOS and save the backups to your computer
> 
> Now remember- TWRP loads TWRP, CWM loads CWM backups- not compatible with each other.


Backups made with twrp 2.1.1.1 and 2.2.2.0 will not work with the latest version 3.2.1.


----------



## nevertells

cwstorm said:


> I finally took the time yesterday to use ACMEUninstaller to remove Preview 3 and a 4.2 version of gapps followed by extending /system to 640M and increasing /data by 2048 followed by using ACMEInstaller3 to install Preview 4 and the 4.1.2 version of gapps from goo.im followed by restoring data only from nandroid using TWRP 2.2.2.0. The installation process was very smooth and error free. Within the first 20 minutes of using CM10, the TP rebooted itself. But everything has been rock solid since then.
> 
> Many thanks to jcsullins! Greatly appreciate everything you do! Thanks to posters 290 and vff re. extending /system partition. And thanks to all other devs. Can't wait to see Dorregaray's camera work in CM10.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


And how did you extend the /system to 640MB?


----------



## nevertells

modd said:


> ACME uninstall merges the data,system and sdcard partitions into one partition. I believe it leaves the boot partition as is but removes moboot and cwm.
> 
> From my experience, ACME unisntall and webos doctor leaves the data in sdcard as is.
> For you to erase all the data in sdcard, it better you do a full erase in webos.


ACMEUninstaller does not combine anything. It removes all traces of Android and returns all storage it used to create the /data and /system partitions to WebOS. It does not touch anything on the SD card, so all music, pictures and application data stored there remains in tact. The /boot partition is shared by Android and WebOS. The uninstaller just removes what was put there by the Android install.


----------



## nevertells

MikeODonnell said:


> I have a 16G touchpad. I use it mainly basic stuff; web surfing, some games, etc. About the only "serious" application I use it for is that I have tied to my company email using the Activesync.
> 
> I've been on CM9 since about March. I've been updating with the nightlies every few weeks using CWM, and haven't had too many issues.
> 
> I'd like to look at installing CM10 preview 4. I know there's various threads with the instructions, but I just wanted to make sure I have the basic steps down:
> 
> -Download CM10 preview and JB Gapps 4.1.2, put them in the cminstall folder
> -Nandroid backup of existing system
> -AcmeUninstall to remove CM9
> -AcmeInstall3 to install CM10
> -Install & use TWRP for future updates.
> 
> If I want to go back to CM9, can I just install the latest CM9 nightly using TWRP? If I do go back to CM9, I'd prefer to go to a clean CM9 install instead of restoring my original.
> 
> Does that sound about right? Any advice would be appreciated.


You've almost got it right. If you want to have all your apps, settings, data, etc. after you install CM10, make your nandroid backup(using twrp, right?), uninstall CM9, place moboot, cwm, gapps and your current nightly in the cminstall folder. Run ACME3 to install. Set up your Google account and download GooManager from the Play Store and use it to install twrp.(run open recovery script) Now use twrp to restore you nandroid backup. Boot CM to make sure your restore went OK. Now put CM10P4 and jb gapps 412 in the cminstall folder and run ACME3 again.

If you don't care about your apps,settings and data, then ACMEUninstall CM9. Put moboot, cwm, CM10P4 and gapps412 in the cminstall folder and run ACME3. Download GooManager again and install twrp.

A couple things to remember, make sure you have the latest version of twrp,3.2.1, installed before you make your nandroid backup. Backups made with cwm and older versions of twrp are not compatible with twrp 3.2.1.

Be sure to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps files, example, update-cm-jb412-gapps.zip. ACME3 might not install gapps if "update" is not added. The other install files will install fine without "update" being added to them. Now go have some fun.


----------



## Colchiro

cwstorm said:


> I finally took the time yesterday to use ACMEUninstaller to remove Preview 3 and a 4.2 version of gapps followed by extending /system to 640M


I'd like to do this myself. I saw a rough guide, but someone said it was missing a few steps so I didn't pursue it. Someone tried it and said they had issues. Was that you?


----------



## echen

Hi. I don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet but the google talk app that comes along with the full gapps isn't working properly. I can hear the other party over voice chat but the microphone does not work for my side and they cannot hear me. Besides that everything else looks great so far!


----------



## cwstorm

nevertells said:


> I'd like to do this myself. I saw a rough guide, but someone said it was missing a few steps so I didn't pursue it. Someone tried it and said they had issues. Was that you?


Sorry in advance for the lengthy reply. Here is the script I followed with references to posts that helped me...

*Steps*
1. Boot to TWRP
2. Create nandroid backup
3. Boot to USB mode
4. ACMEUninstaller
5. ACMEInstaller3 with empty /cminstall directory
6. Boot to WebOS and connect USB cable
7. _Use novaterm.bat to extend /system partition (see separate section below)_
8. Copy latest moboot, CWM, CM10 to /cminstall
9. Boot to USB mode
10. ACMEInstaller3
11. Boot to CM10 to check that install went okay
12. Boot to TWRP
13. Install cupdate-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data-plus-2048-signed.zip
14. Boot to CM10
15. Check Settings/Storage internal memory to see that it was extended
16. Boot to TWRP
17. Install latest gapps
18. Restore latest nandroid (/data only)

Steps to extend /system partition

*from Rootzwiki... #638 member 290 ... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cyanogenmod10-preview-4-with-sound-updated-11162012/page__st__630*

1. pkill -SIGUSR1 cryptofs

2. umount /media/internal (didn't seem to be mounted when I ran this command)

3. resizefat -v /dev/mapper/store-media x.xG (I used 25.3G)
(in the x.x specify the total size you want the media partition after taking out a chunk for the system partition, ex i had a 25.1G media partition so I just cut the .1 and put 25G, which means i reduced it by .1G or 100mb)

4. lvreduce -L x.xG /dev/mapper/store-media (I used 25.3G)
(again use the same value you used earlier)

(so now you have a chunk of free space if everything went right, all you need to do now is have your cm partition claim it)

5. lvextend -L x.xM /dev/mapper/store-cm--system 
(in this you also add the unused space + system partition, I used 640M

6. e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/store-cm--system (was instructed to do this before I could do the next "resize2fs" command 11/20/2012)

7. resize2fs /dev/mapper/store-cm--system

8. mount /media/internal

9. pkill -SIGUSR2 cryptofs

10. exit novaterm

. . . . . . . . . . .

*from Rootzwiki... post #639 member vff*

some commands to use to check out volume... helped me awhile back when resizing and checking... I had to make sure I had the right mount command in the fstab file but I am sure that is already there and correct for media..

1. cat /proc/partitions .... to see list of partitions on disk..

2. df -kh .... System File size (df =display free, -h=human readable, -k=like --block-size=1K)

3. lvdisplay /dev/mapper/store-media ..... display logical volume name, size,

. . . . . . . . . . .
from #648 member 290

Turned out I didn't need to edit fstab, lvdisplay was able to tell me the size of store-cm--system without it being mounted. I was able to change the size and my /system is now 591/199. Thanks for your help vff!

---------------------------

*from Rootzwiki... member spotsbud ... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4266-well-i-did-something-wrong/ *

The bulk of the useful things I found were here http://www.gadgetxplorer.com/2011/08/webos-how-to-remove-ext3fs-partition.html

But its a bit different I believe first I did "lvdisplay" and "df -kh" 
then i checked if ext3fs was gone and checked the size of store-media (mine was 720MB), then i did the command for unmount so I saw that the path was /dev/mapper/store-media (yours may be different double check that) so id did "umount /dev/mapper/store-media" then its important to do lvresize first so I did "lvresize -l (tells it to do by size) 1610 (this was the largest size I could get yous may be different again) /dev/mapper/store-media" it then says it was resized to about 12.93GB, then do "cat /proc/partitions and note the size there and then do the command "resizefat /dev/mapper/store-media 1489510 (that was my size)" then viola it was good now read through that link first before starting as its useful but it was done on pre and you NEED to do that lvresize first something that guide left out... ( one nice thing is that with the resizefat command you can err on the big size and it will automatically correct it to the biggest possible size)

Also the conditions on lvresize may be -l or -k its one of the two... still kinda getting the swing of things on linux (and loving it!)

Hope this helps from one frustrated newb to another:tongue3:

Steps I think he followed...
1. lvdisplay
2. df -kh
3. checked if ext3fs was gone
4. checked the size of store-media (mine was 720MB)
5. umount /dev/mapper/store-media
6. lvresize -l (tells it to do by size) 1610 (this was the largest size I could get yous may be different again) /dev/mapper/store-media
7. cat /proc/partitions and note the size there
8. resizefat /dev/mapper/store-media 1489510 (that was my size)


----------



## fuhrermike

Regardless of whether the devs recommend it, the JusTunBean Gapps pack fixed every single google related issue I had. Did a full install with extras via CWM and it was a breeze.


----------



## nevertells

echen said:


> Hi. I don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet but the google talk app that comes along with the full gapps isn't working properly. I can hear the other party over voice chat but the microphone does not work for my side and they cannot hear me. Besides that everything else looks great so far!


Does your mic work in other apps or on the WebOS side? And what do you call the full gapps? There are several of them floating around. Probably better that you refer to the specific file name.


----------



## nevertells

fuhrermike said:


> Regardless of whether the devs recommend it, the JusTunBean Gapps pack fixed every single google related issue I had. Did a full install with extras via CWM and it was a breeze.


Keep in mind that J.C. Sullins is the only developer who is working on porting CM10 to the TouchPad. That means that he is doing all the coding, debugging etc. CM10 on the TouchPad is not even an official nightly release yet, so the only access we have to this is through the kindness of J.C. posting his work on his goo.im storage. He has asked that we only use the official versions of gapps so as to not send him on wild goose chases looking for bugs that don't really exist except what we have created using oddball gapps installs. In particular he does not want anyone using anything from JB 4.2. If you cannot honor his request, please do not start posting the problems you might create using custom gapps installs.


----------



## zzoinks

nevertells said:


> ACMEUninstaller does not erase anything on the SD card. You can try CM settings/storage/erase SD card or in WebOS go to settings/device info/reset options/erase-reset usb drive. If you want to start clean with WebOS too, use the full secure erase option under reset options. Make sure your TP is fully charged, this takes around 45 minutes.


Thanks for the info. I ended up copying everything to the PC "just in case", then I ACMEUninstalled and installed Preview 4 along with the full gapps. For whatever reason, my system is 387MB with 0 remaining. But all seems well. Weird.

I'm just going to go with it until someone figures out the partition mysteries. Is there a reason why we're not just increasing it to something like 500+ MB?

-Brett.


----------



## vff

cwstorm said:


> Sorry in advance for the lengthy reply. Here is the script I followed with references to posts that helped me...
> 
> The bulk of the useful things I found were here http://www.gadgetxpl...-partition.html
> 
> But its a bit different I believe first I did "lvdisplay" and "df -kh"
> then i checked if ext3fs was gone and checked the size of store-media (mine was 720MB), then i did the command for unmount so I saw that the path was /dev/mapper/store-media (yours may be different double check that) so id did "umount /dev/mapper/store-media" then its important to do lvresize first so I did "lvresize -l (tells it to do by size) 1610 (this was the largest size I could get yous may be different again) /dev/mapper/store-media" it then says it was resized to about 12.93GB, then do "cat /proc/partitions and note the size there and then do the command "resizefat /dev/mapper/store-media 1489510 (that was my size)" then viola it was good now read through that link first before starting as its useful but it was done on pre and you NEED to do that lvresize first something that guide left out... ( one nice thing is that with the resizefat command you can err on the big size and it will automatically correct it to the biggest possible size)


FWIW, I learned most of this while creating and deleting the UBUNTU partition before I moved on to Android and it all worked fine. I also referenced the above link to delete my partition. I used http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/UbuntuChroot to create my initial partition (that has since been updated). I also increased the size of the partition after my initial creation. I did not document my efforts, otherwise I would share it here as I know it works.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

(Ive been a lurker since cm9 was still but a dream. Took the dive last night into JB - thanks Mr. Sullins for such great work!)

I ran into only one issue which may or may not have anything to do with any of this - in pulse app, if I try to reorganize my news feeds (if they are stacked one below the next on the screen there is the ability to move a specific feed up to the top, second down, third down, etc.).

It will let me do it most of the time with the occasional freeze/FC. However the second I close the app and the reopen it later/whenever it doesn't remember the order that I put it in. Hardly a big deal. Probably has nothing to do with all of the bug squashing here, but just thought I would share anyway.

Other thoughts -

Video (youtube/vimeo) works great

Typing into text boxes (like this one) is a total cluster#$%&.
The cursor jumps around randomly while you type, making you want to kill kittens.
When you type more text than the size of the text box, sometimes you cant scroll to see all of your text.
Many kittens died from my attempt to type this out.


----------



## echen

nevertells said:


> Keep in mind that J.C. Sullins is the only developer who is working on porting CM10 to the TouchPad. That means that he is doing all the coding, debugging etc. CM10 on the TouchPad is not even an official nightly release yet, so the only access we have to this is through the kindness of J.C. posting his work on his goo.im storage. He has asked that we only use the official versions of gapps so as to not send him on wild goose chases looking for bugs that don't really exist except what we have created using oddball gapps installs. In particular he does not want anyone using anything from JB 4.2. If you cannot honor his request, please do not start posting the problems you might create using custom gapps installs.


My mistake. I was using the official 4.2 gapps full provided by the OP. I will try again with the original 20121011 4.1 full gapps included with the cminstall package and see if there are any changes.

Edit: even after using the 20121011 gapps for 4.1 the microphone output doesnt work in Google talk. Incoming sound works though.


----------



## jcsullins

echen said:


> My mistake. I was using the official 4.2 gapps full provided by the OP. I will try again with the original 20121011 4.1 full gapps included with the cminstall package and see if there are any changes.
> 
> Edit: even after using the 20121011 gapps for 4.1 the microphone output doesnt work in Google talk. Incoming sound works though.


Are you running 20121116?

It fixed some mic issues.


----------



## echen

jcsullins said:


> Are you running 20121116?
> 
> It fixed some mic issues.


Yes im running the latest cm10. I know for sure the mic is working because I can use Google now perfectly. Its just that the mic doesn't pic up any sound when I do voice chat via Google talk.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

How does one get Google now to be active? Swiping up from the bottom is not bringing it up...?


----------



## pokefloote

I just hold one of the buttons in the bottom left and a google icon pops up.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## nevertells

pokefloote said:


> I just hold one of the buttons in the bottom left and a google icon pops up.
> 
> *sent from my HP Touchpad*


Sorry, one of what buttons?


----------



## nevertells

zzoinks said:


> Thanks for the info. I ended up copying everything to the PC "just in case", then I ACMEUninstalled and installed Preview 4 along with the full gapps. For whatever reason, my system is 387MB with 0 remaining. But all seems well. Weird.
> 
> I'm just going to go with it until someone figures out the partition mysteries. Is there a reason why we're not just increasing it to something like 500+ MB?
> 
> -Brett.


It is strange. Some folks end up with 387MB, some 402MB and others 394MB. Increasing it to something larger is up to the developers. Green and J.C. Sullins seem to think that increasing it 100MB right now is enough. At least a fix for CWM is in the works. I don't find it that big of a deal to install updates via ACME3. That way I know the fs is not getting corrupted.

Make a backup of your current install and run ACME3 again with nothing in the cminstall folder and see if that changes anything.


----------



## nevertells

FormerlyMQ said:


> (Ive been a lurker since cm9 was still but a dream. Took the dive last night into JB - thanks Mr. Sullins for such great work!)
> 
> I ran into only one issue which may or may not have anything to do with any of this - in pulse app, if I try to reorganize my news feeds (if they are stacked one below the next on the screen there is the ability to move a specific feed up to the top, second down, third down, etc.).
> 
> It will let me do it most of the time with the occasional freeze/FC. However the second I close the app and the reopen it later/whenever it doesn't remember the order that I put it in. Hardly a big deal. Probably has nothing to do with all of the bug squashing here, but just thought I would share anyway.
> 
> Other thoughts -
> 
> Video (youtube/vimeo) works great
> 
> Typing into text boxes (like this one) is a total cluster#$%&.
> The cursor jumps around randomly while you type, making you want to kill kittens.
> When you type more text than the size of the text box, sometimes you cant scroll to see all of your text.
> Many kittens died from my attempt to type this out.


What browser are you using? I have found that each browser has it's own unique set of issues when typing in text boxes.


----------



## nevertells

echen said:


> My mistake. I was using the official 4.2 gapps full provided by the OP. I will try again with the original 20121011 4.1 full gapps included with the cminstall package and see if there are any changes.
> 
> Edit: even after using the 20121011 gapps for 4.1 the microphone output doesnt work in Google talk. Incoming sound works though.


You might want to backup, uninstall and reinstall. Before restoring your backup, try using Google Talk and see if it works. If it does, then you can try restoring your backup and if it still works you're home free. If installing the backup causes the problem again, then you'll have to decide if you need Google Talk or not.


----------



## nevertells

Well, I seem to have discovered a bug. After installing CM10, events I create in Google Calendar on my PC or my CM9 Touchpad are not sync'ing with my Touchpad with CM10 installed. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## FormerlyMQ

nevertells said:


> What browser are you using? I have found that each browser has it's own unique set of issues when typing in text boxes.


I've had problems with the default and also with dolphin. I can't make any sense or find any patterns out of it. Its so random.


----------



## pokefloote

nevertells said:


> Sorry, one of what buttons?


the back, home, or task switcher. You don't really hold them, just for half a second and then slide your finger up a little.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## jrafuse

nevertells said:


> Well, I seem to have discovered a bug. After installing CM10, events I create in Google Calendar on my PC or my CM9 Touchpad are not sync'ing with my Touchpad with CM10 installed. Anyone else seen this?


I just did a check with mine in both directions ... no problems sync'ing in either direction. I would suggest that either you clear data and cache on your CM10 calendar or reinstall the apk.

Hope this helps,

John

P.S.: I'm using the 1011 gapps with preview4.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

pokefloote said:


> the back, home, or task switcher. You don't really hold them, just for half a second and then slide your finger up a little.
> 
> *sent from my HP Touchpad*


Hmm, this doesn't work for me.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

FormerlyMQ said:


> I've had problems with the default and also with dolphin. I can't make any sense or find any patterns out of it. Its so random.


I've discovered a pattern relating to typing in browser text boxes. As I've said, I've tried both the stock browser and Dolphin browser, both with the same result. The pattern is when I type a word that Android wants to autocorrect. A good example is a conjunction. If i were to type in a sentence the word "doesnt", it wants to change it to "doesn't" - this results in a cursor jump somewhere up in the body of text. So far it seems to always jump to the same location, exactly 10 characters from the beginning.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

pokefloote said:


> Hmm, this doesn't work for me.


I reinstalled my Gapps and now it works, sorry for the goose chase.


----------



## echen

Is everyone else getting around -1099 mA battery drain with normal usage? This is the rated battery drain when I am watching netflix on my TP with no background apps open. I am on P4 and using gapps 4.1 and have my TP overclocked to 1.5ghz.. I love this rom but the usage time is pretty short for me


----------



## Rokesomesmeefer

HPTPU said:


> Here are the pictures of the disappearing keyboard JcSullins. I couldn't take screenshots of the half screen blur because when I try to take a screenshot (using the power menu) it minimizes the action area before the screenshot takes the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bN9Cw
> 
> &
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pHfBG
> 
> 
> So the whole keyboard disappears and when you tap on the keys they appear one by one.


I accidentally found an easy workaround to this that I haven't seen anyone mention yet. Simply rotate the screen when the keyboard is (supposed to be) visible.


----------



## zzoinks

nevertells said:


> It is strange. Some folks end up with 387MB, some 402MB and others 394MB. Increasing it to something larger is up to the developers. Green and J.C. Sullins seem to think that increasing it 100MB right now is enough. At least a fix for CWM is in the works. I don't find it that big of a deal to install updates via ACME3. That way I know the fs is not getting corrupted.
> 
> Make a backup of your current install and run ACME3 again with nothing in the cminstall folder and see if that changes anything.


I backup up and ran ACMEInstaller3 again with nothing in the CMInstall directory - no effect. Still at 387MB, 0 free. But everything seems to be working. Go figure.

I'm going to leave it alone for now.

Thanks,
-Brett.


----------



## nevertells

jrafuse said:


> I just did a check with mine in both directions ... no problems sync'ing in either direction. I would suggest that either you clear data and cache on your CM10 calendar or reinstall the apk.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> John
> 
> P.S.: I'm using the 1011 gapps with preview4.


Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## nevertells

FormerlyMQ said:


> I've discovered a pattern relating to typing in browser text boxes. As I've said, I've tried both the stock browser and Dolphin browser, both with the same result. The pattern is when I type a word that Android wants to autocorrect. A good example is a conjunction. If i were to type in a sentence the word "doesnt", it wants to change it to "doesn't" - this results in a cursor jump somewhere up in the body of text. So far it seems to always jump to the same location, exactly 10 characters from the beginning.


I generally find the stock browser not as quirky as some of the other browsers. I'll be keeping an eye on it and looking for patterns such as yours.


----------



## nevertells

echen said:


> Is everyone else getting around -1099 mA battery drain with normal usage? This is the rated battery drain when I am watching netflix on my TP with no background apps open. I am on P4 and using gapps 4.1 and have my TP overclocked to 1.5ghz.. I love this rom but the usage time is pretty short for me


I don't watch Netflix, but have found how bright I keep the back light has a real significant effect on battery usage. If you have it set on auto, try changing it to the lowest manual light level you can still effectively see the screen and see how your battery usage goes.


----------



## MikeODonnell

nevertells said:


> You've almost got it right. If you want to have all your apps, settings, data, etc. after you install CM10, make your nandroid backup(using twrp, right?), uninstall CM9, place moboot, cwm, gapps and your current nightly in the cminstall folder. Run ACME3 to install. Set up your Google account and download GooManager from the Play Store and use it to install twrp.(run open recovery script) Now use twrp to restore you nandroid backup. Boot CM to make sure your restore went OK. Now put CM10P4 and jb gapps 412 in the cminstall folder and run ACME3 again.
> 
> If you don't care about your apps,settings and data, then ACMEUninstall CM9. Put moboot, cwm, CM10P4 and gapps412 in the cminstall folder and run ACME3. Download GooManager again and install twrp.
> 
> A couple things to remember, make sure you have the latest version of twrp,3.2.1, installed before you make your nandroid backup. Backups made with cwm and older versions of twrp are not compatible with twrp 3.2.1.
> 
> Be sure to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps files, example, update-cm-jb412-gapps.zip. ACME3 might not install gapps if "update" is not added. The other install files will install fine without "update" being added to them. Now go have some fun.


Thank you for the information. I went through the process a couple of days ago, and it went fine. I've pretty much loaded most of the things I had before and it's working great. I seem to be getting good battery life; around 35ma when sleeping. The only odd thing I'm noticing is that when looking at the "history" on the battery monitoring widget, there seems to intermittently be some gaps in the statistics, as if it was turned off (it wasn't).

If I do decied to go back to CM9 (not likely from what I'm seeing so far), can I just use TWRP to install the latest CM9 nightly? I don't care to get my "old" CM9 restored back, I would just start with a clean install.


----------



## ju5tme

are there plan to fix the wi-fi download speed drop significantly when screen is off even though wifi setting has set to always on when to sleep?


----------



## Colchiro

zzoinks said:


> I backup up and ran ACMEInstaller3 again with nothing in the CMInstall directory - no effect. Still at 387MB, 0 free.


I was wondering if that would help.


----------



## Bajaman

IMHO if you used ACMEInstaller3, you shouldn't need to worry about the size. In my own case, the size is reported differently in Quick System Info app (387MB) and in Titanium Backup Pro (406MB). You really only need to worry about space free. To take care of that, I used Roland's Lite V3 gapps and then delete all Ringtones and Notifications (I don't use any).


----------



## nevertells

MikeODonnell said:


> Thank you for the information. I went through the process a couple of days ago, and it went fine. I've pretty much loaded most of the things I had before and it's working great. I seem to be getting good battery life; around 35ma when sleeping. The only odd thing I'm noticing is that when looking at the "history" on the battery monitoring widget, there seems to intermittently be some gaps in the statistics, as if it was turned off (it wasn't).
> 
> If I do decied to go back to CM9 (not likely from what I'm seeing so far), can I just use TWRP to install the latest CM9 nightly? I don't care to get my "old" CM9 restored back, I would just start with a clean install.


Not such a good idea to install CM9 over the top of CM10, so if you decide to go back, just start clean.


----------



## Lothinator

Hate to say it, but I just realized I've got the headphone issue as well. I had pandora started, plugged in a headphone, and sound stopped. Had to reboot to get sound back. Hadn't had a problem of this type since the headphone fix in cm9.


----------



## trekrev

Lothinator said:


> Hate to say it, but I just realized I've got the headphone issue as well. I had pandora started, plugged in a headphone, and sound stopped. Had to reboot to get sound back. Hadn't had a problem of this type since the headphone fix in cm9.


I was able to plug head phones in ... no sound as you said for any audio player ... however if you stop whatever track is playing and hhit play you can then adjust the volume(at least I could). There are still some tweaks needed for the sound with regards to the headphones. I know JC Sullins will address these as he has in the past  Hope this helps.


----------



## crutzulee

Just had my first reboot in over a week of heavy use. I came home today and placed my TP on the touchstone. I looked up about 30 seconds later and saw the cyanogenmod boot screen. As I've said earlier, I used CWM to flash from cm9 after simply wiping caches and formatting data so I was expecting errors. I was just expecting them sooner and more frequently!
I still think I'll wait until the next preview before I do a full uninstall and and cminstall3....unless the reboots become more frequent...

Thanks so much Mr Sullins! Still blown away with how much better the cm10 experience has been for me...


----------



## vff

trekrev said:


> I was able to plug head phones in ... no sound as you said for any audio player ... however if you stop whatever track is playing and hhit play you can then adjust the volume(at least I could). There are still some tweaks needed for the sound with regards to the headphones. I know JC Sullins will address these as he has in the past  Hope this helps.


Same here, (I dont use headphones, but thought I'd try it).. plug in headphones, no sound... but not my worry.. I use other devices for music players.


----------



## nevertells

Lothinator said:


> Hate to say it, but I just realized I've got the headphone issue as well. I had pandora started, plugged in a headphone, and sound stopped. Had to reboot to get sound back. Hadn't had a problem of this type since the headphone fix in cm9.


Yup, there definitely is a bug again. I found that if one unplugs the headphones and taps the play/pause button, the sound will return to the speakers. The same rule applies as before, plug in the headphones before starting the app and you will have sound in the headphones.


----------



## len207

vff said:


> Same here, (I dont use headphones, but thought I'd try it).. plug in headphones, no sound... but not my worry.. I use other devices for music players.


I also tried headphones with the Apollo app and nothing. Then the strangeness begins. Played a video with MX Player and had music. hrough the h/p's then went to the Play Music app included and had music. Went on a website with streaming audio and that also worked fine. Tried Apollo again and sound through h/p's now working! don't have Pandora so can not test that. Will try a reboot and see if all still works...

Edit: After reboot started Apollo started a tune, put in headphones... nope! Found with more testing if you plug in phones then start music sound through phones works consistently in my experience.


----------



## synchron

Well, after slightly over a year, it finally happened and my TP drained to zero overnight. I normally keep it on the touchstone fully charged but decided to take it with me upstairs to sleep to some music on Google play. When I woke up 8 hours later, it was dead as a doornail but I was able to revive it in around half an hour.

I let it charge to 45% in webos. I then rebooted into CM10 and the last entry in the batt history log showed it at 2% approx 1 1/2 hours earlier from when I woke up. It was reading around -150ma for the time I was sleeping to the music. Then it suddenly started reading in the 900's and I was losing around 3% per 10 min. I also noticed the batt temp was rising and peaking around 95F which I would think mean the screen came on. Don't know what caused it but I installed Llama and set an event to always shut down at 15% no matter what.

So why post this in the CM10 thread? Well, I also saw that the sleep param was not set to anything in system settings which leads me to believe that it did not port over from CM9. I set it to 10 min so I'm pretty sure that's why the battery drained but I'm curious as to why there were no min of inactivity set in that very important parameter. At the least, everyone should check this and make sure its set to something.


----------



## Teejai

Its just the luck of the draw on battery drain in think. Mine has gone flat probably about 10 times from CM7 to CM10. Worst result was a 3 hour charge to get it back.

In count myself very lucky. Lol

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sidw7

I've been using Preview 4 for a week now, i have to say it has been great experience. no major bug so far, though i just discovered one if it was not already reported. When the TP is sleeping, when a call comes from skype the sound is scratching, it sounds like old CM9 bug when the screen is turned off when playing music. No big deal though as it only happened to me on skype. Other music etc are all fine


----------



## Lothinator

sidw7 said:


> I've been using Preview 4 for a week now, i have to say it has been great experience. no major bug so far, though i just discovered one if it was not already reported. When the TP is sleeping, when a call comes from skype the sound is scratching, it sounds like old CM9 bug when the screen is turned off when playing music. No big deal though as it only happened to me on skype. Other music etc are all fine


Yeah, the scratchy audio bug is something I've noticed too. It doesn't happen every time the screen is off like it did on the older cm9, but it's the same sound.

Someone (with more skill than I) needs to examine the cm9 audio fixes and see how that can be applied to the cm10 audio stack, which apparently needs a similar fix since both the headphone and scratchy audio seem to have reappeared.


----------



## 3touchpads

(I am sure others may have noted this) I was struggling with the battery draining issue for a while. I would have to boot to WebOs to get any charge and then boot back to CM10P4.

I am happy to report that I have got back regular charging by flagging the MTP option for the USB setting.

I installed the latest Google apps from http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps#20121011 - I am not sure what I am expected to see. The only apps that I see are Play Store and Google Now.


----------



## nevertells

3touchpads said:


> (I am sure others may have noted this) I was struggling with the battery draining issue for a while. I would have to boot to WebOs to get any charge and then boot back to CM10P4.
> 
> I am happy to report that I have got back regular charging by flagging the MTP option for the USB setting.
> 
> I installed the latest Google apps from http://wiki.rootzwik...e_Apps#20121011 - I am not sure what I am expected to see. The only apps that I see are Play Store and Google Now.


Having to set MTP on is a known issue, surprised you did not see that a ways back in this thread. The 10/11 JB gapps is the one you should be using.


----------



## 3touchpads

Thanks nevertells, missed it. In a way it helped. I wanted to go with a clean slate and used WebOSDoctor, ACMEUinstaller, deleted other files and then did a clean install of CM10P4 using ACMEInstaller3.

The 10/11 JB gapps has me confused for now. I can download/install from the Play Store - GMail, Maps, Play etc. What I am not sure, is whether these should have been in the 10/11 GApps package in the first place? (Maybe they are there and I don't see them for some reason)


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Having to set MTP on is a known issue, surprised you did not see that a ways back in this thread. The 10/11 JB gapps is the one you should be using.


Got to check and make sure its in the OP now, I think it is lol, that's one long laundry list.


----------



## jrafuse

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Got to check and make sure its in the OP now, I think it is lol, that's one long laundry list.


More like a chinese laundry than a list at this point. A do all/be all for CM10 ;-)

John


----------



## durham

Just want to mention this in case others are/were in similar situations: my WebOS automatically updated to whatever the new software is, and in doing so got stuck at the HP logo as a bootloop. It was very frustrating and drained my battery. I was able to go into WebOS Doctor and fix it, but figured I wouldn't take another chance--and besides, CM10p4 was killing my battery--so I did a full wipe, full secure wipe, Acmeuninstall, and re-installed CM10 using acme3 per the OP instructions and so far I've had no crazy reboots and battery drain has been (seemingly) even better (that is, less) than it was in CM9.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

Anyone experience the DPI changer app that was recommended is hit or miss? It worked at one point, but now no matter what I try to switch to it just stays at 160.


----------



## sidw7

FormerlyMQ said:


> Anyone experience the DPI changer app that was recommended is hit or miss? It worked at one point, but now no matter what I try to switch to it just stays at 160.


I had problem with dpi as well, i tried to use the local.prop thingy but it was not working on this preview 4 so i just used build.prop editor from marketplace to change it to 120. i'm not sure if there is a problem with the other app though as all the ones i'm using seem to work just fine


----------



## canonge2

I recently installed CM10 on my husband's touchpad. Due to some other issues he was having I used Acmeuninstaller to remove Android, did a factory reset, used Webos DR, then used acmeinstaller3 to install CM10. Everything was working better than ever, however now he is having a strange problem. Occasionally (more often than not) when he clicks an app, the app starts and then the screen flickers and tp goes immediately to the home screen. It makes a clicking noise & the back button lights up as if you were tapping it. I tried to wipe caches & reinstall via CWM, but it is still happening. If I was on a computer I'd think he had a virus. I used Avast antivirus to scan tp but nothing showed up. Has anyone seen anything like this before?


----------



## ayhtida

No headphone issues here, but I'm hoping someone else can tell me if they're having audio issues like I am. The only issue so far with this CM10 Preview 4 is that audio and mic (Google Now included) start up fine with a reboot, but suddenly stop. The Touchpad still vibrates. Video issues also observed where YouTube won't play videos. Nothing audio works (keyboard clicks, music, etc.). Haven't been able to find a trigger, it almost happens randomly.


----------



## ashimmy

Wrote about my Touchpad Jelly Bean experience http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/android-jelly-bean-hp-touchpad


----------



## sidw7

ayhtida said:


> No headphone issues here, but I'm hoping someone else can tell me if they're having audio issues like I am. The only issue so far with this CM10 Preview 4 is that audio and mic (Google Now included) start up fine with a reboot, but suddenly stop. The Touchpad still vibrates. Video issues also observed where YouTube won't play videos. Nothing audio works (keyboard clicks, music, etc.). Haven't been able to find a trigger, it almost happens randomly.


well, that's strange. Have you started out with a clean web os or did you update form cm9? because on mine i don't have any of those issues. the only bug i experienced so far is the scratching sound when tablet is asleep and a skype call comes in, other that that, everything sound and mic related works fine. maybe you can try to wipe it with acmeuninstaller and full secure erase webos then reinstall cm10 with acmeinstaller3


----------



## ayhtida

sidw7 said:


> well, that's strange. Have you started out with a clean web os or did you update form cm9? because on mine i don't have any of those issues. the only bug i experienced so far is the scratching sound when tablet is asleep and a skype call comes in, other that that, everything sound and mic related works fine. maybe you can try to wipe it with acmeuninstaller and full secure erase webos then reinstall cm10 with acmeinstaller3


I did a ACMEUninstaller wipe of the system (used to have CM9) on a bare WebOS (fully erased a little while back), and installed everything with ACMEInstaller3. I don't know if there is an interaction with GApps that is causing the problem. The next step is probably uninstalling again, and trying the install first without GApps to see if I can get the audio to reliably function.


----------



## Colchiro

ashimmy said:


> Wrote about my Touchpad Jelly Bean experience http://www.networkwo...ean-hp-touchpad


_"The Google Nexus 10 was going to be my next tablet. But a funny thing happened on the way to me spending $400+ on the Nexus 10. I fell back in love with my existing tablet, the HP Touchpad."_

That pretty much describes my experience as well.


----------



## danwhite99

thanks to all the posters, it's a great education just reading them.
Can someone explain the difference between CM10 preview 4 & the latest CM9 update. When I moved from CM9 to CM10 ( running preview 4) I could not see any major changes.
needless to say I am a newby to all this.
Thanks in advance


----------



## alexeiw123

FormerlyMQ said:


> Anyone experience the DPI changer app that was recommended is hit or miss? It worked at one point, but now no matter what I try to switch to it just stays at 160.


I created a local.prop file, with the correct permissions and set the DPI to 120. No problems at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Got to check and make sure its in the OP now, I think it is lol, that's one long laundry list.


It would be nice if one of the developers would make it the default.


----------



## trekrev

ashimmy said:


> Wrote about my Touchpad Jelly Bean experience http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/android-jelly-bean-hp-touchpad


Nice article...thanks.


----------



## nevertells

durham said:


> Just want to mention this in case others are/were in similar situations: my WebOS automatically updated to whatever the new software is, and in doing so got stuck at the HP logo as a bootloop. It was very frustrating and drained my battery. I was able to go into WebOS Doctor and fix it, but figured I wouldn't take another chance--and besides, CM10p4 was killing my battery--so I did a full wipe, full secure wipe, Acmeuninstall, and re-installed CM10 using acme3 per the OP instructions and so far I've had no crazy reboots and battery drain has been (seemingly) even better (that is, less) than it was in CM9.


The reason that the OTA update probably failed is the /boot folder is almost complete full because of the extra files that get installed there when installing CM, TWRP, Moboot backgrounds and the like. I know that this sounds like a royal pain in the ass, but if anyone regularly uses WebOS and it has never been updated to version 3.0.5, I would strongly recommend that you completely uninstall CM and run the update. Doing so will eliminate what happened to Durham. Unless HP does something totally out of character, I think we have seen the last update for WebOS, so once version 3.0.5 is installed, you should be safe. BTW, if for some reason other than your TouchPad not wanting to boot WebOS, you decide to run WebOS Doctor, you had better uninstall Android or you will probably face the same fate with a failed doctoring. And one's TP not booting WebOS should be the only reason for running the Doctor. You have been warned!


----------



## nevertells

ayhtida said:


> I did a ACMEUninstaller wipe of the system (used to have CM9) on a bare WebOS (fully erased a little while back), and installed everything with ACMEInstaller3. I don't know if there is an interaction with GApps that is causing the problem. The next step is probably uninstalling again, and trying the install first without GApps to see if I can get the audio to reliably function.


Sounds like a plan. You also might want to restore your backup and see how your tablet behaves. If all is good, try installing CM10 and the correct gapps using ACME3 over the top of your CM9. Since you have run ACME3, the /system partition corruption has been corrected and one can just install CM10 using ACME3. Do not flash using CWM or TWRP. I did exactly what I just suggested to you and it installed CM10 over the top of my Cm9 install just fine. Got to keep all my apps, settings and data too.


----------



## nevertells

ashimmy said:


> Wrote about my Touchpad Jelly Bean experience http://www.networkwo...ean-hp-touchpad


Nice job. Might be nice if you attributed the video to the maker, Rolanddeschain79 who I'm sure you are aware is a huge contributor on Rootzwiki.


----------



## nevertells

danwhite99 said:


> thanks to all the posters, it's a great education just reading them.
> Can someone explain the difference between CM10 preview 4 & the latest CM9 update. When I moved from CM9 to CM10 ( running preview 4) I could not see any major changes.
> needless to say I am a newby to all this.
> Thanks in advance


Welcome to the forum Dan.

Instead of me taking up a lot of space here trying to explain the differences, I would suggest you Google CM10 or Jelly Bean and read some of the articles you will find. I will say that one will not SEE a lot of obvious differences between ICS and Jelly Bean, it's what is going on under the hood that makes the difference. But hey, go read and you will see for yourself. Cheers


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Welcome to the forum Dan.
> 
> Instead of me taking up a lot of space here trying to explain the differences, I would suggest you Google CM10 or Jelly Bean and read some of the articles you will find. I will say that one will not SEE a lot of obvious differences between ICS and Jelly Bean, it's what is going on under the hood that makes the difference. But hey, go read and you will see for yourself. Cheers


This best explains the differences between the OS versions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## sidw7

alexeiw123 said:


> I created a local.prop file, with the correct permissions and set the DPI to 120. No problems at all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Could you point me on how you did? i used the local prop from the previous thread and couldn't get it to work by putting it in the root of data folder. maybe it's the permission?? or is it that it's not in the data folder anymore i have to put it?? not even sure what i'm talking about at this point. but on thing is sure, i used root explorer to drop it there like i used to do on CM9 but this time around it's not working for me. Btw, since i change my build.prop manually maybe it's a bug on my side but with dpi at 120 the stock JB launcher is just displaying black, no wallpaper anymore even when i try to put one


----------



## alexeiw123

sidw7 said:


> Could you point me on how you did? i used the local prop from the previous thread and couldn't get it to work by putting it in the root of data folder. maybe it's the permission?? or is it that it's not in the data folder anymore i have to put it?? not even sure what i'm talking about at this point. but on thing is sure, i used root explorer to drop it there like i used to do on CM9 but this time around it's not working for me. Btw, since i change my build.prop manually maybe it's a bug on my side but with dpi at 120 the stock JB launcher is just displaying black, no wallpaper anymore even when i try to put one


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki

I don't think the permissions have much to do with it, because I just checked mine and nothing was ticked, but it's working fine









Anyway, created a file under /data/ called exactly 'local.prop' the file only contains one line, 'qemu.sf.lcd_density=120' without the quotes. Reboot and see if your DPI changes.

No trebuchet mods or patches required in cm10.

Do a backup, no blame here etc. etc...


----------



## danwhite99

nevertells said:


> Welcome to the forum Dan.
> 
> Instead of me taking up a lot of space here trying to explain the differences, I would suggest you Google CM10 or Jelly Bean and read some of the articles you will find. I will say that one will not SEE a lot of obvious differences between ICS and Jelly Bean, it's what is going on under the hood that makes the difference. But hey, go read and you will see for yourself. Cheers


Thanks for the input. I will / am doing just that.


----------



## vff

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Roland, [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]In the UNOFFICIAL RELEASE NOTES: THE Bad:[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Clicking on the clock can result in UI failure. (Lock and unlock the device to fix this.)[/background]

I have never had the above issue but I have had:
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Tapping on the DATE in the notification pop-up can result in UI failure. The DATE is adjacent to the TIME, Tapping the TIME will present the Alarms menu, tapping the DATE results in UI failure (It resets itself) [/background]


----------



## ashimmy

nevertells said:


> Nice job. Might be nice if you attributed the video to the maker, Rolanddeschain79 who I'm sure you are aware is a huge contributor on Rootzwiki.


sorry, should have done that. Will try to go in and edit to add that as well


----------



## Salvation27

vff said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Roland, [/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]In the UNOFFICIAL RELEASE NOTES: THE Bad:[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Clicking on the clock can result in UI failure. (Lock and unlock the device to fix this.)[/background]
> 
> I have never had the above issue but I have had:
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Tapping on the DATE in the notification pop-up can result in UI failure. The DATE is adjacent to the TIME, Tapping the TIME will present the Alarms menu, tapping the DATE results in UI failure (It resets itself) [/background]


This happened once out of the 10 times I've uninstalled, installed CM10 for me. When I saw it happened- I just uninstalled and installed yet again- problem went away.

I don't recall why it did it- but it is fixable with a new install


----------



## ashimmy

*nevertells, on 27 November 2012 - 08:46 PM, said:*

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Nice job. Might be nice if you attributed the video to the maker, Rolanddeschain79 who I'm sure you are aware is a huge contributor on Rootzwiki.[/background]

sorry, should have done that. Will try to go in and edit to add that as well

OK< done and many thanks to Rolanddeschain79 as well.
http://www.networkwo...ean-hp-touchpad


----------



## nevertells

canonge2 said:


> I recently installed CM10 on my husband's touchpad. Due to some other issues he was having I used Acmeuninstaller to remove Android, did a factory reset, used Webos DR, then used acmeinstaller3 to install CM10. Everything was working better than ever, however now he is having a strange problem. Occasionally (more often than not) when he clicks an app, the app starts and then the screen flickers and tp goes immediately to the home screen. It makes a clicking noise & the back button lights up as if you were tapping it. I tried to wipe caches & reinstall via CWM, but it is still happening. If I was on a computer I'd think he had a virus. I used Avast antivirus to scan tp but nothing showed up. Has anyone seen anything like this before?


Using WebOS Doctor is not recommended unless one's tablet will not boot WebOS. You are lucky you uninstalled Android before running the doctor as you could incur problems if you had not. You did not mention which version date of CM10 you installed or the date of the gapps file. You did not mention of you made a backup before you started all of this. Also, you may not have read elsewhere, right now, it is not recommended to use CWM or TWRP to install CyanogenMod because of file system corruption that is caused.

First thing I would do is restore the backup, if you made one, and see if your TouchPad is working OK with that. Next I would uninstall again and use ACME3 to install CM10 again and see if the problem still exists. You might also want to re-download CM10 and Gapps and run MD5 checks to make sure your files are not corrupted. You also might want to boot WebOS and make sure you TP is working OK there. Doing this eliminates a possible hardware problem.

I could suggest more, but do this much first and let's see what you find. Sometimes removing and reinstalling fixes things.


----------



## nevertells

ashimmy said:


> *nevertells, on 27 November 2012 - 08:46 PM, said:*
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Nice job. Might be nice if you attributed the video to the maker, Rolanddeschain79 who I'm sure you are aware is a huge contributor on Rootzwiki.[/background]
> 
> sorry, should have done that. Will try to go in and edit to add that as well
> 
> OK< done and many thanks to Rolanddeschain79 as well.
> http://www.networkwo...ean-hp-touchpad


Thanks for doing that. Roland puts a lot of hours into this and deserves credit when possible. But "Superstar"?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ashimmy said:


> Thanks for doing that. Roland puts a lot of hours into this and deserves credit when possible. But "Superstar"?


Thanks guys, i'm a superstar







Great article ashimmy, our HP TouchPad really does have more lives than a cat, thanks to Jcsullins & Dorregaray! I always enjoy reading a well written description of our TouchPad adventures. Not only did we all get this great device at a reasonable price; we also have a friendly and helpful community full of superstars. I compile all the info into this thread but helpful posts by each and everyone of our superstar members is what makes our TouchPad experience great









Big thanks to everyone who posts info helping us to sort out the problems and aid in Jcsullins development.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Roland, [/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]In the UNOFFICIAL RELEASE NOTES: THE Bad:[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Clicking on the clock can result in UI failure. (Lock and unlock the device to fix this.)[/background]
> 
> I have never had the above issue but I have had:
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Tapping on the DATE in the notification pop-up can result in UI failure. The DATE is adjacent to the TIME, Tapping the TIME will present the Alarms menu, tapping the DATE results in UI failure (It resets itself) [/background]


Can you confirm this? I thought it was the clock but I have big fingers and a second opinion here would be great. If you wouldn't mind tapping both a few times and make sure for me I will update the OP, thank you for your helpful post


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Can you confirm this? I thought it was the clock but I have big fingers and a second opinion here would be great. If you wouldn't mind tapping both a few times and make sure for me I will update the OP, thank you for your helpful post


Definitely the DATE, not the TIME. TAP the notification section on the right hand bottom of status bar to raise the notifications menu, tap the DATE, UI failure, tap the time, the Alarms menu.


----------



## noseph

vff said:


> Definitely the DATE, not the TIME. TAP the notification section on the right hand bottom of status bar to raise the notifications menu, tap the DATE, UI failure, tap the time, the Alarms menu.


When I tap date Calendar opens, when I tap time Clock opens.


----------



## Salvation27

noseph said:


> When I tap date Calendar opens, when I tap time Clock opens.


Same here- but as I said a few posts back- this DID occur after one installation during the day I did like 6 different installs haha
It went away after I just wiped and re-installed


----------



## RolandDeschain79

noseph said:


> Definitely the DATE, not the TIME. TAP the notification section on the right hand bottom of status bar to raise the notifications menu, tap the DATE, UI failure, tap the time, the Alarms menu.


Thanks for checking, I am using CM9 to test half life 1 on the TouchPad atm and didn't want to flash back to JB till I finish tweaking it. I will update the OP thanks for your help.


----------



## noseph

I believe that I am using gapps-jb-42-20121103.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Which Gapps packages are you guys using? It doesn't happen with the 4.2 gapps, just the regular JB gapps. I am trying to list these issues so Jcsullins will have an easier time identifying problems.
> 
> Thanks for checking, I am using CM9 to test half life 1 on the TouchPad atm and didn't want to flash back to JB till I finish tweaking it. I will update the OP thanks for your help.


Just got notified by GooManager a new jb gapps dated today is available.


----------



## captainmorris

Just an fyi from my own experience, I am using 11/16, with the 4.1.2 gapps package included in the op's cminstall package...in the notification pull up, touching the clock brings up the alarm menu, and touching the date brings up the Google Calendar, both without issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Which Gapps packages are you guys using? It doesn't happen with the 4.2 gapps, just the regular JB gapps. I am trying to list these issues so Jcsullins will have an easier time identifying problems.
> 
> Thanks for checking, I am using CM9 to test half life 1 on the TouchPad atm and didn't want to flash back to JB till I finish tweaking it. I will update the OP thanks for your help.


I am on original, update-gapps-jb-201210111-signed.zip.. was told to use that version to eliminate other issues.. and provide feedback related to jcsullins P4. I have no use to tap the date, so its not a big deal, just wanted to point out the issue.


----------



## upsidedown

Need advice on installing with Acme Installer 3. I have CM10 preview 4 on my device, and have just updated the ROM through CWM without unistalling CM9 (which was originally installed using Acme Installer 2. I don't seem to have any reboots. Occasionally an application will state that is no longer responding but that is it. Audio works fine. The only other defect I see is that sometimes flash content is just a bunch of 'squiggly' lines....but others also report that.

Should I leave well enough alone, or will I eventually get in trouble thus start from scratch now.

Thanks


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Just got notified by GooManager a new jb gapps dated today is available.


I tried on both my TP and sgt2 and google sync crashes on both. And weatherbug for some reason... Good thing I always nandruod.. Anyone else have success with tods new jb gapps?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27

4.1.1 gapps-jb-signed


----------



## Gradular

Ok so the new gapps is 4.2 versions that are apparently only for 4.2. Cm is starting on a nexus 7 version tonight and the 10 and 4 soon. The others are 2 weeks out. http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps#20121128

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## trekrev

JCSullins just uploaded a new 'unofficial' testing ROM for CM 9 here: http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip Don't forget to make a nandroid backup! * I posted here just in case anyone was interested in helping him with testing. *


----------



## jrafuse

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Can you confirm this? I thought it was the clock but I have big fingers and a second opinion here would be great. If you wouldn't mind tapping both a few times and make sure for me I will update the OP, thank you for your helpful post


Roland,

I am using Preview 4 with the 10/11 gapps package. I also use Alarm Clock Plus and Google Calendar. If I hit the date area in the notification popup I get the Calendar. If I hit the time, I get a pop-up asking if I want to use ACP or the standard clock. If I choose ACP I am taken to the ACP alarm screen. If I choose the standard clock I get a failure and get sent back to my main desktop screen.

Mind you, this is so far the ONLY fault I can find with Preview4. Since I use ACP for all alarm functions, I didn't even know about the "bug" until this came up and I tested it.

John


----------



## noseph

jrafuse said:


> Roland,
> 
> I am using Preview 4 with the 10/11 gapps package. I also use Alarm Clock Plus and Google Calendar. If I hit the date area in the notification popup I get the Calendar. If I hit the time, I get a pop-up asking if I want to use ACP or the standard clock. If I choose ACP I am taken to the ACP alarm screen. If I choose the standard clock I get a failure and get sent back to my main desktop screen.
> 
> Mind you, this is so far the ONLY fault I can find with Preview4. Since I use ACP for all alarm functions, I didn't even know about the "bug" until this came up and I tested it.
> 
> John


That reminds me, I did not like the 4.2 Clock and am using Clock JB from the Play Store.


----------



## alexeiw123

For me, touching clock goes to alarms, touching date goes to calendar. No crashes.

I have a 4.2 gapps installed, so the alarms is the new 4.2 alarms

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## modd

trekrev said:


> JCSullins just uploaded a new 'unofficial' testing ROM for CM 9 here: http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip Don't forget to make a nandroid backup! * I posted here just in case anyone was interested in helping him with testing. *


zip files in what folder are more stable. (preview or testing)


----------



## synchron

Has anyone gotten any blue screens popping up lately? They look exactly like the ones from early camera development but this is on CM10 and it happens randomly, sometimes flashing like every few seconds. This happened after I booted up into CM10 from being completely off.

Just wondering what could cause this. Hopefully, a one time thing and a fluke. Rebooting seemed to fix it and I haven't seen it since yesterday.


----------



## mrdragoman

I was flash the 4th Preview Build of CM10 Rom (update-cm-10-20121116-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY.zip
) but the camera didn't work


----------



## Salvation27

mrdragoman said:


> I was flash the 4th Preview Build of CM10 Rom (update-cm-10-20121116-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY.zip
> ) but the camera didn't work


Camera only works in CM9....


----------



## Gradular

Salvation27 said:


> Camera only works in CM9....


But Cm10 is now the focus for the camera getting fixed.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27

mrdragoman said:


> But Cm10 is now the focus for the camera getting fixed.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Yes- of course it is- but look what he said originally


----------



## vff

jrafuse said:


> Roland,
> 
> I am using Preview 4 with the 10/11 gapps package. I also use Alarm Clock Plus and Google Calendar. If I hit the date area in the notification popup I get the Calendar. If I hit the time, I get a pop-up asking if I want to use ACP or the standard clock. If I choose ACP I am taken to the ACP alarm screen. If I choose the standard clock I get a failure and get sent back to my main desktop screen.
> 
> Mind you, this is so far the ONLY fault I can find with Preview4. Since I use ACP for all alarm functions, I didn't even know about the "bug" until this came up and I tested it.
> 
> John


I tried both gapps, original and Rolands latest lite gapps. When I tap the notification area, the time/date pops up. Tapping the time, I get the alarm menu. tapping the date I get UI Failure. It does not branch to Calendar. I do not have a special clock or calendar installed. Only the defaults


----------



## mrdragoman

Salvation27 said:


> Camera only works in CM9....


New new release said "Dorregaray has submitted his exceptional working Camera for CM10 JB. The commits await approval. Jcsullins CM10 will have a working Camera....eventually". In my touchopad didn't work


----------



## Salvation27

mrdragoman said:


> New new release said "Dorregaray has submitted his exceptional working Camera for CM10 JB. The commits await approval. Jcsullins CM10 will have a working Camera....eventually". In my touchopad didn't work


where do you see this?
But once again- it was merely telling him the camera does not work in CM10- since that is what he flashed- and I did say that it'd work eventually


----------



## mrdragoman

Salvation27 said:


> where do you see this?
> But once again- it was merely telling him the camera does not work in CM10- since that is what he flashed- and I did say that it'd work eventually


Here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cyanogenmod10-preview-4-with-sound-updated-11162012/

Unofficial Release Notes*

The Good:
-Audio and Microphone are working well.
-Hardware video acceleration works very well, Games, HD YouTube, NetFlix,Hulu videos.
-Most apps I tested work perfectly.
-Battery Drain During Sleep has been improved to around -28ma 0r -32ma.
-Battery Drain is dependent on your setup, background apps like widgets and wallpapers.
-*Dorregaray has submitted his exceptional working Camera for CM10 JB. The commits await approval. Jcsullins CM10 will have a working Camera....eventually.*
-Flash videos work in the Dolphin Browser, if you double tap the video after starting it.
-Google now works with the latest preview 4.
-Random reboot issues have been fixed.
-The Magnetometer is partially working.
-You can Rotate the lock screen by checking, settings/display/rotation (include lock screen)
-You can Enable Expanded desktop, go to Settings -> System -> Power Menu (enable on)


----------



## Salvation27

My bad- haven't read that in quite some time.

I'd like to suggest removing "Flash videos work in Dolphin Browser, if you double tap the video after starting it." Because that is NOT the case- I double tap- it shows video for 1 sec- freezes- than comes back occassionally. I either have to keep double tapping- which changes the view size of the video- but other than that- it does not work in Dolphin

Also- what's the benefits for "Expanded Desktop"


----------



## Gradular

Salvation27 said:


> Also- what's the benefits for "Expanded Desktop"


Allows the notification bar to go away so the desktop or program can go full screen.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## trekrev

modd said:


> zip files in what folder are more stable. (preview or testing)


Both his 'preview folder(for cm10)' and his 'testing folder(primarily cm9 stuff)' are very very preliminary builds or as many have said here "not even an Alpha build". Both cm10preview4 and his latest unofficial-for-cm9-&20121128 are functioning very well for ME. Always be cautious, i'll explain more of my experience later this evening i hope.


----------



## rickpub

cwstorm said:


> Sorry in advance for the lengthy reply. Here is the script I followed with references to posts that helped me...
> 
> *Steps*
> 1. Boot to TWRP
> 2. Create nandroid backup
> 3. Boot to USB mode
> 4. ACMEUninstaller
> 5. ACMEInstaller3 with empty /cminstall directory
> 6. Boot to WebOS and connect USB cable
> 7. _Use novaterm.bat to extend /system partition (see separate section below)_
> 8. Copy latest moboot, CWM, CM10 to /cminstall
> 9. Boot to USB mode
> 10. ACMEInstaller3
> 11. Boot to CM10 to check that install went okay
> 12. Boot to TWRP
> 13. Install cupdate-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data-plus-2048-signed.zip
> 14. Boot to CM10
> 15. Check Settings/Storage internal memory to see that it was extended
> 16. Boot to TWRP
> 17. Install latest gapps
> 18. Restore latest nandroid (/data only)
> 
> Steps to extend /system partition
> 
> *from Rootzwiki... #638 member 290 ... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cyanogenmod10-preview-4-with-sound-updated-11162012/page__st__630*
> 
> 1. pkill -SIGUSR1 cryptofs
> 
> 2. umount /media/internal (didn't seem to be mounted when I ran this command)
> 
> 3. resizefat -v /dev/mapper/store-media x.xG (I used 25.3G)
> (in the x.x specify the total size you want the media partition after taking out a chunk for the system partition, ex i had a 25.1G media partition so I just cut the .1 and put 25G, which means i reduced it by .1G or 100mb)
> 
> 4. lvreduce -L x.xG /dev/mapper/store-media (I used 25.3G)
> (again use the same value you used earlier)
> 
> (so now you have a chunk of free space if everything went right, all you need to do now is have your cm partition claim it)
> 
> 5. lvextend -L x.xM /dev/mapper/store-cm--system
> (in this you also add the unused space + system partition, I used 640M
> 
> 6. e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/store-cm--system (was instructed to do this before I could do the next "resize2fs" command 11/20/2012)
> 
> 7. resize2fs /dev/mapper/store-cm--system
> 
> 8. mount /media/internal
> 
> 9. pkill -SIGUSR2 cryptofs
> 
> 10. exit novaterm
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> *from Rootzwiki... post #639 member vff*
> 
> some commands to use to check out volume... helped me awhile back when resizing and checking... I had to make sure I had the right mount command in the fstab file but I am sure that is already there and correct for media..
> 
> 1. cat /proc/partitions .... to see list of partitions on disk..
> 
> 2. df -kh .... System File size (df =display free, -h=human readable, -k=like --block-size=1K)
> 
> 3. lvdisplay /dev/mapper/store-media ..... display logical volume name, size,
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . .
> from #648 member 290
> 
> Turned out I didn't need to edit fstab, lvdisplay was able to tell me the size of store-cm--system without it being mounted. I was able to change the size and my /system is now 591/199. Thanks for your help vff!
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> *from Rootzwiki... member spotsbud ... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4266-well-i-did-something-wrong/ *
> 
> The bulk of the useful things I found were here http://www.gadgetxplorer.com/2011/08/webos-how-to-remove-ext3fs-partition.html
> 
> But its a bit different I believe first I did "lvdisplay" and "df -kh"
> then i checked if ext3fs was gone and checked the size of store-media (mine was 720MB), then i did the command for unmount so I saw that the path was /dev/mapper/store-media (yours may be different double check that) so id did "umount /dev/mapper/store-media" then its important to do lvresize first so I did "lvresize -l (tells it to do by size) 1610 (this was the largest size I could get yous may be different again) /dev/mapper/store-media" it then says it was resized to about 12.93GB, then do "cat /proc/partitions and note the size there and then do the command "resizefat /dev/mapper/store-media 1489510 (that was my size)" then viola it was good now read through that link first before starting as its useful but it was done on pre and you NEED to do that lvresize first something that guide left out... ( one nice thing is that with the resizefat command you can err on the big size and it will automatically correct it to the biggest possible size)
> 
> Also the conditions on lvresize may be -l or -k its one of the two... still kinda getting the swing of things on linux (and loving it!)
> 
> Hope this helps from one frustrated newb to another:tongue3:
> 
> Steps I think he followed...
> 1. lvdisplay
> 2. df -kh
> 3. checked if ext3fs was gone
> 4. checked the size of store-media (mine was 720MB)
> 5. umount /dev/mapper/store-media
> 6. lvresize -l (tells it to do by size) 1610 (this was the largest size I could get yous may be different again) /dev/mapper/store-media
> 7. cat /proc/partitions and note the size there
> 8. resizefat /dev/mapper/store-media 1489510 (that was my size)


Wonderful!!! Worked... 580M System.

Thank you thank you!!! CM10 running like a champ!!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Salvation27 said:


> Don't know yet. Maybe it will be integrated with jcsullins build since the beginning. Hard to say.
> Right now I'm having a crash in proprietary library when starting preview on CM10 I need to fix/workaround somehow. Then we'll see.


PS: I got the Full Half- Life 1 running on my TouchPad today. I am uploading a video now but you will need to use dosbox turbo to run it. Is there anything my TouchPad can't do?


----------



## Salvation27

RolandDeschain79 said:


> It works I have a video demonstration. Try updating your flash.


Downloaded and installed the Flash APK you have- still does the same thing. Press Play on video- even the one you just posted about Half-Life, it flickers- double tap- zooms in on video- and still freezes/ flickers- double tap out- shows a screenshot of "current frame" and all I hear is the audio while doing this.

Also- in certain areas- instead of an Ad (flash, etc) the boxes show up- however- they're all just discolored squiggly lines and no pics/ images/ animations, etc

I'll take a screenshot to show ya. Are there any settings I have to change within Flash Player Settings or anywhere else? I did the whole delete mobi.tunnybrowser etc.


----------



## Metodej

I'm having a strange problem with my TP. I installed CM10 preview 4 with ACMEInstaller 3 and it worked perfectly for 3 days. Now I get a loop that says Trebuchet has stopped and I can't run any programs. If I get into settings, I don't get the error. I've tried reflashing CM10 bothing in bootloader and recovery twice and cleared caches. Is my last resort to do a complete uninstall/reinstal?


----------



## davidtlong

Solved my clock problems by installing Clock ICS from the store


----------



## Gradular

Metodej said:


> I'm having a strange problem with my TP. I installed CM10 preview 4 with ACMEInstaller 3 and it worked perfectly for 3 days. Now I get a loop that says Trebuchet has stopped and I can't run any programs. If I get into settings, I don't get the error. I've tried reflashing CM10 bothing in bootloader and recovery twice and cleared caches. Is my last resort to do a complete uninstall/reinstal?


Your persistant search bar is disabled. Its a small bug we have to deal with for now. Just enable it and the fc will stop. Its under launcher/homescreen in settings.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27

Gradular said:


> Your persistant search bar is disabled. Its a small bug we have to deal with for now. Just enable it and the fc will stop. Its under launcher/homescreen in settings.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Or use a different launcher? Nova is great- because with the "hidden" LABS tab- you can do higher Grid Sizing


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Salvation27 said:


> Downloaded and installed the Flash APK you have- still does the same thing. Press Play on video- even the one you just posted about Half-Life, it flickers- double tap- zooms in on video- and still freezes/ flickers- double tap out- shows a screenshot of "current frame" and all I hear is the audio while doing this.
> 
> Also- in certain areas- instead of an Ad (flash, etc) the boxes show up- however- they're all just discolored squiggly lines and no pics/ images/ animations, etc
> 
> I'll take a screenshot to show ya. Are there any settings I have to change within Flash Player Settings or anywhere else? I did the whole delete mobi.tunnybrowser etc.


Distortion in the adds happens but shouldn't effect anything. I use an app to remove the adds.






I am ten minutes into the Half-Life video and I haven't seen any distortion. I didn't do any mobi.tunnybrowser deleting?

Lol I decided to try frantically tapping the screen and that got it to freeze the web browser. It does work but you may need to tap it gently, you're touching it wrong







I restarted the browser and was able to run the videos again. Also If you go from full screen to windowed mode repeatedly the sound gets a little funny too. Remember this is a preview experimental build; The almost perfect build we call CM9 is in this thread.

Official CM9 Nightly thread:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/


----------



## Salvation27

I'll try it again- and use the ad blocker as well- but every time I've uninstalled/ installed CM10 and installed the Flash APK- the problem still remains
Video freezes up, etc.

Are you saying I should just tap it once? And that should just make it work? I wanna touch it like you do


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Salvation27 said:


> I'll try it again- and use the ad blocker as well- but every time I've uninstalled/ installed CM10 and installed the Flash APK- the problem still remains
> Video freezes up, etc.
> 
> Are you saying I should just tap it once? And that should just make it work? I wanna touch it like you do


Lol, for sure touch it gently and watch it play (tap that app)







Tap it once to start than Either double tap once, or single tap for full screen. I was watching the Half-Life video full screen. Also check to see that the video quality level is low, it could be an issue if its set to HD.


----------



## Salvation27

All works in YouTube app- but never actually in browsers


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I'll try it again- and use the ad blocker as well- but every time I've uninstalled/ installed CM10 and installed the Flash APK- the problem still remains
> Video freezes up, etc.
> 
> Are you saying I should just tap it once? And that should just make it work? I wanna touch it like you do


Hey guys, are we forgetting that Google left flash support out of Jelly Bean since Adobe abandoned it on Android devices. I suspect that the app makers are doing the same thing. If you manage to get it working at all it's probably going to behave as you have described. Aren't you all beating this horse up a bit too much to get him to run when he can barely walk?


----------



## fuhrermike

I've noticed full screen mode seems to clear any flash video corruption. Not sure why this is happening, but my flash player on YouTube's new leanback system does the exact same thing on my Win8 PC. ( http://youtube.com/tv )


----------



## Salvation27

Yes, nevertells, I realize that. And since flash was discontinued, how does one view in browser videos?


----------



## fuhrermike

nevertells said:


> Hey guys, are we forgetting that Google left flash support out of Jelly Bean since Adobe abandoned it on Android devices. I suspect that the app makers are doing the same thing. If you manage to get it working at all it's probably going to behave as you have described. Aren't you all beating this horse up a bit too much to get him to run when he can barely walk?


Since when do HP TOUCHPAD users need Google's blessing for anything? Do we just stop making custom ROMs because Google doesn't support our devices now?


----------



## mooja

nevertells said:


> Hey guys, are we forgetting that Google left flash support out of Jelly Bean since Adobe abandoned it on Android devices. I suspect that the app makers are doing the same thing. If you manage to get it working at all it's probably going to behave as you have described. Aren't you all beating this horse up a bit too much to get him to run when he can barely walk?


its not that google left flash out, its that adobe didnt make it


----------



## ICanHazBeer

Salvation27 said:


> Yes, nevertells, I realize that. And since flash was discontinued, how does one view in browser videos?


Content providers need to start using HTML5.


----------



## chrisdepends

Having problems and followed the video and instructions as best I could.

I have installed the first file on the Touchpad but when I try to run the ACMEInstaller 2 (or 3) I get the error shown below.
Anyone any idea what's up?

Thanks!

Chris

Volume Serial Number is 0494-99F2

Directory of C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc

02/12/2012 00:08 .
02/12/2012 00:08 ..
02/12/2012 00:08 9,097,417 ACMEInstaller2
02/12/2012 00:08 9,091,431 ACMEInstaller3
02/12/2012 00:08 9,036,440 ACMEUninstaller
15/03/2011 16:35 31,232 novacom.exe
31/12/2011 10:13 novacomd
31/12/2011 10:13 terminal
4 File(s) 27,256,520 bytes
4 Dir(s) 34,241,204,224 bytes free

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2
failed to connect to server

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 (installCM9)
failed to connect to server


----------



## Gradular

chrisdepends said:


> Having problems and followed the video and instructions as best I could.
> 
> I have installed the first file on the Touchpad but when I try to run the ACMEInstaller 2 (or 3) I get the error shown below.
> Anyone any idea what's up?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris
> 
> Volume Serial Number is 0494-99F2
> 
> Directory of C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc
> 
> 02/12/2012 00:08 .
> 02/12/2012 00:08 ..
> 02/12/2012 00:08 9,097,417 ACMEInstaller2
> 02/12/2012 00:08 9,091,431 ACMEInstaller3
> 02/12/2012 00:08 9,036,440 ACMEUninstaller
> 15/03/2011 16:35 31,232 novacom.exe
> 31/12/2011 10:13 novacomd
> 31/12/2011 10:13 terminal
> 4 File(s) 27,256,520 bytes
> 4 Dir(s) 34,241,204,224 bytes free
> 
> C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2
> failed to connect to server
> 
> C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 (installCM9)
> failed to connect to server


It looks like your not putting it into usb mode. Their should be a huge usb symbol on the screen when you run the command on your pc. If their is, try another cable. The cable that came with the Touchpad is low quality and wires inside of it break easily.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> Yes, nevertells, I realize that. And since flash was discontinued, how does one view in browser videos?


One doesn't. You can ask Google and Adobe what they plan to do about that. I remember reading somewhere that with the advent of HTML5 that a new standard is being developed that will be faster and more secure.


----------



## nevertells

fuhrermike said:


> Since when do HP TOUCHPAD users need Google's blessing for anything? Do we just stop making custom ROMs because Google doesn't support our devices now?


You don't realize that the CM team still has to develope code according to Googles rules for compatibility. If they don't play according to Google's whims, they will get shut down. Do you remember the multitasking code that was being developed for Android. Google didn't like the way it interacted with Android and they shut them down. Yes, it's open source, but Google still calls the shots.


----------



## nevertells

ICanHazBeer said:


> Content providers need to start using HTML5.


+1 Like I said!


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> It looks like your not putting it into usb mode. Their should be a huge usb symbol on the screen when you run the command on your pc. If their is, try another cable. The cable that came with the Touchpad is low quality and wires inside of it break easily.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


He might be putting it in WebOS usb mass storage mode rather than WebOS recovery mode by holding volume up while booting up the TouchPad.
One actually has a large usb symbol on the screen in both modes, mass storage mode has a frame around it, recovery mode does not.


----------



## Colchiro

chrisdepends said:


> C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2
> failed to connect to server
> 
> C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 (installCM9)
> failed to connect to server


That (installCM9) is not part of the command to run acme3. It should be just:

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

It's not going to fix your problem, but for future reference.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys

Dorregaray has just posted a CM10 test build with a working Camera, check it out and thank the man!

UNOFFICIAL CM10 with working camera
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37091-unofficial-cm10-with-working-camera/page__pid__1042676#entry1042676

Download:
http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/cm-10-20121202-UNOFFICIAL-cam-preview1-tenderloin.zip


----------



## oldpapa49

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Dorregaray has just posted a CM10 test build with a working Camera, check it out and thank the man!
> 
> UNOFFICIAL CM10 with working camera
> http://rootzwiki.com...76#entry1042676
> 
> Download:
> http://goo.im/devs/D...-tenderloin.zip


Your kidding ... right?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

oldpapa49 said:


> Your kidding ... right?


No Joke i'm running it now


----------



## oldpapa49

RolandDeschain79 said:


> No Joke i'm running it now


Ok, How is it... Is it good like cm10... Give us the info.. I'm Johnny 5, More INPUT!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

oldpapa49 said:


> Ok, How is it... Is it good like cm10... Give us the info.. I'm Johnny 5, More INPUT!


Johnny 5 is alive, now with inverted working Camera


----------



## autobulb

Sweet, integrated camera fix! Is only the preview inverted, or will the person I'm Skyping with also see me upside down?

Also, unrelated question but if you don't mind... is there a way to get ad-hoc wireless connections working with CM10? It seems like the Touchpad is not very good at ad-hoc connections, is this a hardware limitation or Android limitation? I tried the ZT-180 Ad-hoc switcher and the accompanying instructions that I found on an XDA thread which people have reported success with, but it hasn't worked for me. Unfortunately the device I am using to share the wireless doesn't have infrastructure mode, only ad-hoc. It would be nice to be able to use my Touchpad on the go.


----------



## LaRSin

I've tried to do a seach and couldn't find anything ,
the problem I'm having is when playing a avi file or even browsing this forum the program or web browser dolpin will just close , is there a fix or did I miss something.

my first post


----------



## nevertells

Unofficial CM10 with Working Camera:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2025990

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37091-unofficial-cm10-with-working-camera/


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Unofficial CM10 with Working Camera:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2025990
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...working-camera/


My video showing off the working CM10 Camera


----------



## RolandDeschain79

LaRSin said:


> Sweet, integrated camera fix! Is only the preview inverted, or will the person I'm Skyping with also see me upside down?
> 
> Also, unrelated question but if you don't mind... is there a way to get ad-hoc wireless connections working with CM10? It seems like the Touchpad is not very good at ad-hoc connections, is this a hardware limitation or Android limitation? I tried the ZT-180 Ad-hoc switcher and the accompanying instructions that I found on an XDA thread which people have reported success with, but it hasn't worked for me. Unfortunately the device I am using to share the wireless doesn't have infrastructure mode, only ad-hoc. It would be nice to be able to use my Touchpad on the go.


In Skype the preview will be inverted but the person you are speaking with will see it correctly. Again CM10= Experimental software and it should be assumed that it doesn't support every feature yet. For maximum stability and compatibility CM9 is still the best option.

Here is the Ad-Hoc thread for WebOS, CM7 & CM9
http://rootzwiki.com...or-weboscm7cm9/


----------



## jrafuse

People also forget that although CM9 (in some peoples' opinions including my own) is pretty much perfect ... there is no "release quality" Android version for the TouchPad. Everything is experimental still, and should not be treated as, or expected to run, as if it was purchased with any version of Android installed. The fact that we have ANY form of Android on our TouchPads at all is nothing short of a miracle and everything is owed to the dedication and determination of a few VERY talented programmers in the CM community, especially JCSullins and Dorregary for their inability to let go of the bone when everyone else said it was impossible.

I say three cheers for the CM Team! Hip hip hooray, hip hip hooray, hip hip hooray

John


----------



## jrafuse

JCSullins has a new CM10 Preview-with-Cam dated 12/04/2012

Downloading it now, will let you know. Of course he does this just before I hit the sack, so now I'm going to lose sleep (gladly I might add) lol

John


----------



## pgzerwer2

Also has CWM6 update in his Testing folder. Hoping this version clears up the issue of adding errors during ROM flashes, but haven't seen anything from Jcsullins explaining what this version is about.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenQ

jrafuse said:


> JCSullins has a new CM10 Preview-with-Cam dated 12/04/2012
> 
> Downloading it now, will let you know. Of course he does this just before I hit the sack, so now I'm going to lose sleep (gladly I might add) lol
> 
> John


Works just fine with UCam for Tablets. Struggling to locate the stock camera. The camera from the unlock screen doesn't open anything, and if I go to Gallery, hit the menu (three dots) and settings, I get a settings page come up but with no contents at all - other posts elsewhere suggest that this might be where I find the camera. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## oldpapa49

Ok,

The cams are found to the left of the 3 dots (make sure you flash jb gapps)

Stock: Upside down image preview, last image is 90 deg. No video, pana flickers and tries to work
ICS Cam: same as above, but prev is after 1st pic. No Video, no pana
UCam: Preview correct, No video,

Was kinda slow starting, might be the sd card setting up..


----------



## shezar

Dorregaray just released preview 2 as an incremental update for jcsullins' camera build. It has working video recorder. Preview is still rotated.

One question though... why can't the touchpad be connected to the pc as mass storage device?


----------



## crutzulee

So I flashed the 12/2 build yesterday over my 11/16 setup which had gone through more than two weeks of heavy everyday use with only a single reboot.
I simply wiped cache and dalvik and flashed the build and lite gapps. So far everything works as expected! Video confernecing works great in both skype and Google+ (preview inverted but fine on the other end).
I know I am looking for problems down the line but I have never used AcmeInstaller 3 to increase my partition. On my 11/16 build, I had a sytem partition of 299 with 0 space free. After my dirty install of Doreguay's build TIBU reports a system partition of 313 with 18mb free.. Again everything seems to be working great. Today will be a great test as I will have a full day at work, which means plenty of surfing, tune in radio, youtube and netflix and today.....video conferencing!!!!
For me CM10 has been more stable than any cm9 build ever was. If the new build stays this way, I may never extend the system partition. Why fix what isn't broken?


----------



## BenQ

oldpapa49 said:


> Ok,
> 
> The cams are found to the left of the 3 dots (make sure you flash jb gapps)


I've just restored back to before I installed jcsullins' latest offering and then reinstalled it along with gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
Camera works using UCam still, but no sign of stock camera anywhere. Nothing to the left of the three dots in Gallery. No second gallery (as in Doreguay's build) and blank settings in Gallery. Any ideas as to what I'm missing?


----------



## jy_p

CM10 seems to be not bad at all at this point. I hope we could get the nighties soon!


----------



## BigOnes69

Ok I installed 3 seperate times first 2 using Titanium and app restore to restore my apps and 3rd time activating through the google menu. All 3 times my stereo bluetooth headset the sound played through the speakers and when i deactivated there was no sound until i toggled something to activate sound.
I reinstalled a fresh version of the 11/16 prior version and the stereo bluetooth headsets worked flawlessly every time. I did this twice.
I do not have any idea of what is effecting bluetooth but 3 different installs and having the same problem tells me there is something there. Hope this helps you identify any potential probem and thank you for everything.


----------



## colt223

Just installed the new preview 4 with cam using Acme3. No sign of the stock camera app.
My sister in law's google Nexus 7 has a camera, but did not have a camera app installed, I remembered having to install it from the play store.
I installed it on my TP, and viola, there is the stock camera app.
Orientation is way off, when I take the pic the preview is upside down, and I when I view it, the pic is turned 90 degrees, but it does work. Not sure if that is from using the wrong camera app or the camera is just off still
awesome work from these guys!!

In the play store, it is called 'camera launcher for nexus 7'


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Checkout the New CM10 Camera build, its working well. Great Job Dorregaray & Jcsullins, thank you very much






CM10 ROM cm-10-20121205-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM:
http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview/cm-10-20121205-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip

Dorregarays Preview # 3 .zip:
http://goo.im/devs/D...ra-preview3.zip


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Checkout the New CM10 Camera build, its working well. Great Job Dorregaray & Jcsullins, thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM10 ROM cm-10-20121204-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM:
> http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip
> 
> Dorregarays Preview # 3 .zip:
> http://goo.im/devs/D...ra-preview3.zip


What is the difference of the two above? I installed Dorregarays version from the previous link in this forum and battery standby usage went through the roof (4x that of Preview 4-11/16). I restored P4 because the camera was not as important as battery life. I assume this is an updated version?


----------



## nevertells

shezar said:


> Dorregaray just released preview 2 as an incremental update for jcsullins' camera build. It has working video recorder. Preview is still rotated.
> 
> One question though... why can't the touchpad be connected to the pc as mass storage device?


It can, either through cwm, twrp or WebOS. For some reason, the developers have never put it back in CM9 or 10. It did work in CM7.


----------



## nevertells

BenQ said:


> I've just restored back to before I installed jcsullins' latest offering and then reinstalled it along with gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
> Camera works using UCam still, but no sign of stock camera anywhere. Nothing to the left of the three dots in Gallery. No second gallery (as in Doreguay's build) and blank settings in Gallery. Any ideas as to what I'm missing?


Why don't you extract the stock camera.apk from one of your backups and side load it.


----------



## nevertells

colt223 said:


> Just installed the new preview 4 with cam using Acme3. No sign of the stock camera app.
> My sister in law's google Nexus 7 has a camera, but did not have a camera app installed, I remembered having to install it from the play store.
> I installed it on my TP, and viola, there is the stock camera app.
> Orientation is way off, when I take the pic the preview is upside down, and I when I view it, the pic is turned 90 degrees, but it does work. Not sure if that is from using the wrong camera app or the camera is just off still
> awesome work from these guys!!
> 
> In the play store, it is called 'camera launcher for nexus 7'


Try Ucam. Others say it works correctly.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> What is the difference of the two above? I installed Dorregarays version from the previous link in this forum and battery standby usage went through the roof (4x that of Preview 4-11/16). I restored P4 because the camera was not as important as battery life. I assume this is an updated version?


The preview 3 zip is for Jcsullins latest 12/04/2012 CM10 Camera Rom. The battery drain is rather high, I warn you about it in the video. There is a patch, preview version 2, for Dorregarays preview 1 20121202-UNOFFICIAL-cam Rom. It can be a little confusing.


----------



## LaRSin

works great thx guys


----------



## donniewb420

Will the camera fixes eventually be merged into jsullijs test builds? Not having to flash a seperate zip.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Checkout the New CM10 Camera build, its working well. Great Job Dorregaray & Jcsullins, thank you very much


Nice video. Has me wondering what is going on with my install. Installed J.C.'s camera build and Dorregaray's CM10 preview 3. Can't get the stock camera or the Nexus camera launcher to work. Ucam and Skype work perfectly. I even tried the camera launcher in the Gallery app and that crashes too. Any ideas? How did you install on your TP? Thanks


----------



## nevertells

donniewb420 said:


> Will the camera fixes eventually be merged into jsullijs test builds? Not having to flash a seperate zip.


Soon as they work some of the bugs out.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Nice video. Has me wondering what is going on with my install. Installed J.C.'s camera build and Dorregaray's CM10 preview 3. Can't get the stock camera or the Nexus camera launcher to work. Ucam and Skype work perfectly. I even tried the camera launcher in the Gallery app and that crashes too. Any ideas? How did you install on your TP? Thanks


Um well at the risk of a good scolding I am using my V3 Gapps lite and that might have something to do with it. Even though I told other people not to do it today









Don't do what donny don't does







... or at least make a backup first









V3 Gapps lite
http://www.mediafire...m73oggydd2sglc1


----------



## jrafuse

JC has another version out ... 12/05 is now sitting in his preview folder on goo

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview

John


----------



## jrafuse

Working like a charm so far ... Just need to get the old camera app back to see how that works

John


----------



## RolandDeschain79

New Build Jcsullims CM10 Build

Notes for cm-10-20121205-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin:
-Battery Drain seems to be normal again! seeing -29-33ma
-The Camera app Icon is back.
-You can access the Camera from the gallery now
-orientation is fixed
-video recording works
-you can access the camera through the lock screen
-Tbobs WebOS card switcher mod does work with this version
-Dorregaray & Jcsullins make an awesome team.

(Updated)CM10 ROM cm-10-20121205-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM:
http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip

Dorregarays Preview # 3 .zip:
http://goo.im/devs/D...ra-preview3.zip

Gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip:
http://www.mediafire...1jratnuht3xmqqy

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thank you Jcsullins and Dorregaray![/background]


----------



## Lothinator

RolandDeschain79 said:


> New Build Jcsullims CM10 Build
> 
> Notes for cm-10-20121205-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin:
> -Battery Drain seems to be normal again! seeing -31-33ma
> -The Camera app Icon is back.
> -You can access the Camera from the gallery now
> -orientation is fixed
> -video recording works
> -you can access the camera through the lock screen
> -Tbobs WebOS card switcher mod does work with this version
> -Dorregaray & Jcsullins make an awesome team.


Thanks! Might try it on the spare TouchPad but for my daily device I still need a Chrome fix before I can leave cm9.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Lothinator said:


> Thanks! Might try it on the spare TouchPad but for my daily device I still need a Chrome fix before I can leave cm9.


Looks like Chrome is working better, just testing it out. The keyboard stayed and I was able to watch a video before it got all sketchy. Opps it crashed out once but it seems to be improved. Can anyone else please confirm?


----------



## ericdabbs

RolandDeschain79 said:


> New Build Jcsullims CM10 Build
> 
> Notes for cm-10-20121205-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin:
> -Battery Drain seems to be normal again! seeing -29-33ma
> -The Camera app Icon is back.
> -You can access the Camera from the gallery now
> -orientation is fixed
> -video recording works
> -you can access the camera through the lock screen
> -Tbobs WebOS card switcher mod does work with this version
> -Dorregaray & Jcsullins make an awesome team.
> 
> (Updated)CM10 ROM cm-10-20121205-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM:
> http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip
> 
> Dorregarays Preview # 3 .zip:
> http://goo.im/devs/D...ra-preview3.zip
> 
> Gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip:
> http://www.mediafire...1jratnuht3xmqqy
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thank you Jcsullins and Dorregaray![/background]


So I take it that the camera build in the 12/5 jcsullins build is still from preview 1 instead of preview 3? So its necessary to flash preview 3?


----------



## drgci

goo.im its very slow


----------



## alexeiw123

So I broke the rules a bit and installed one of those gapps with 4.2 goodies in it.

It works fine.

This rocks.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27

Installed latest build and flashed preview 3 over it.
No camera app is found except for the nexus launcher I downloaded earlier
Settings say I'm running proper build

And can't seem to start picture capture from Gallery like I used to. Only one gallery as well


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Um well at the risk of a good scolding I am using my V3 Gapps lite and that might have something to do with it. Even though I told other people not to do it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do what donny don't does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... or at least make a backup first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V3 Gapps lite
> http://www.mediafire...m73oggydd2sglc1


Ten thousand comedians out of work!!!!!!


----------



## colt223

Grabbing Preview 5 now. Just like everyone else, battery drain during sleep tripled with p4.
Looks like a lot of progress from 4 to 5.


----------



## LaRSin

just did the update , thx again , everything seems to be working.


----------



## colt223

I will say this, Google Now works like a CHAMP in P5.
Last time I tried was p3 and it worked sometimes, but not very well. Its awesome now, works every time and quickly.


----------



## nm3210

So it looks like Preview 5 is working awesome and now we even have the camera working almost perfectly, I don't think Touchpad owners could ask for more of an awesome community/ecosystem.

Now does anyone have any idea about what this uImage.CWM6_tenderloin_20121204 update is that's in JC's testing folder? I tried to use novacom to mem flash it but it just sits there and doesn't look like it does anything even after 10 minutes (and breaking the command doesn't seem to negatively affect anything).


----------



## nevertells

nm3210 said:


> So it looks like Preview 5 is working awesome and now we even have the camera working almost perfectly, I don't think Touchpad owners could ask for more of an awesome community/ecosystem.
> 
> Now does anyone have any idea about what this uImage.CWM6_tenderloin_20121204 update is that's in JC's testing folder? I tried to use novacom to mem flash it but it just sits there and doesn't look like it does anything even after 10 minutes (and breaking the command doesn't seem to negatively affect anything).


Go read the ACMEInstaller3 thread in this forum and you will have your answer.


----------



## nm3210

nevertells said:


> Go read the ACMEInstaller3 thread in this forum and you will have your answer.


Thanks! I guess it was silly of me to assume that it was flash-able. For anyone else following: the new uimage can be replaced (or simply added) in your /boot/ root folder and you can get to it easily from moboot. Just make sure to mount your /boot/ partition as read/write (here).


----------



## Hunter X

Are these CM10 previews using the ICS kernel?


----------



## cyber16

I have been using CM going way back to cm7 currently on cm9nighlty
I found a dead link of the OP page 1
*3)a) CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Preview cminstall package:*
http://www.mediafire...c9sw6oqk6cv8nm2

What is in this download package folder now?
New link?
I have always just created my own cminstall folder in the past and dumped the files into that,


----------



## RolandDeschain79

cyber16 said:


> I have been using CM going way back to cm7 currently on cm9nighlty
> I found a dead link of the OP page 1
> *3)a) CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Preview cminstall package:*
> http://www.mediafire...c9sw6oqk6cv8nm2
> 
> What is in this download package folder now?
> New link?
> I have always just created my own cminstall folder in the past and dumped the files into that,


Thanks for letting me know. I just updated all the links and the install guide. Please try the links again

Cheers

Edit, crap they removed that file for a violation







got to fix it now. Damn Mediafire gonna make me late again....

Edit. Ok thanks so much; I updated the links and added update-Preview 3 to the cminstall folder. It looks like it all installed fine, anyone care to test?


----------



## cyber16

Link is back online now, Thank you.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

cyber16 said:


> Link is back online now, Thank you.


Thank you for pointing it out

Has anyone tested to see if the problem with the Google Calendar not syncing is fixed?


----------



## chad0914

Guys...I am still a bit confused. Do I have to flash the #1 preview and then the #3, #4, #5 preview or do I directly flash the latest preview? Sorry for the noob question.


----------



## Salvation27

chad0914 said:


> Guys...I am still a bit confused. Do I have to flash the #1 preview and then the #3, #4, #5 preview or do I directly flash the latest preview? Sorry for the noob question.


Chad- you were answered in the other forum you posted this question in. Just flash the latest ROM and then flash the latest camera preview (#3)


----------



## nevertells

Hunter X said:


> Are these CM10 previews using the ICS kernel?


Yup.


----------



## Gradular

Hunter X said:


> Yup.


Actually its still the gb kernal.....








Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

%$#@ CM10 Cminstall folder keeps getting removed trying to fix the issues sorry for the delay everyone.

Making a new account.... Who keeps flagging these files and why? If I don't rename and re-upload the files they won't install with ACME3.


----------



## r4ygun

Any update? I still can't get the Cminstall download to work.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

r4ygun said:


> Any update? I still can't get the Cminstall download to work.


Just finished please try the new 2shared links. Sorry for the delay takes forever to upload and its like the third time today.

Now to just fix up the CM7 & CM9 links with Jcsullins new CWM6... that will take a while.


----------



## Larry94

Zippyshare is a good file host with nice download speeds and no waiting time.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Larry94 said:


> Zippyshare is a good file host with nice download speeds and no waiting time.


Thanks for the tip I will make an account there too. I think someone flagged the cminstall file as inappropriate because I made a second account and it go removed from there too.


----------



## rickpub

OK, wiped system, and cache's, upgraded to preview 5 and still no camera app and mic is not working. Any ideas?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ennu

rickpub said:


> OK, wiped system, and cache's, upgraded to preview 5 and still no camera app and mic is not working. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


copy of first page:

Rom Flashing issues with CWM & TWRP(Important):
-Developer Green has advised that using CWM or TWRP to install(flash) a nightly or format the /data and /system partitions, may introduce corruption into the file system.
-It is advised to avoid updating though CWM or TWRP for this reason.
-Updating in this way can cause the inode errors seen in double penguin mode while installing with the ACEMEInstaller3
-Due to corruption introduced from flashing/Updating Roms though CWM and TWRP, your system partition may have errors.
-To avoid problems when installing CM10 you should first make a full Nandroid backup, then uninstall CM9.
-Next Fully install CM9 using the ACMEInstaller3.
-Once Complete restore your CM9 Nandroid backup,
-Now you can safely update from CM9- CM10 with the ACMEInstaller3.
-It would also be a good idea to update your Rom using the ACME3 each time an update is released.
-It's fine to flash regular.zip files through CWM or TWRP; such as gapps files, fixes/patches (CM9 Camera patch). These will not cause corruption and are safe for daily flashing.

I used this method and worked like a charm


----------



## oldpapa49

Ok, I do not know if this has been mention, in the LOCK SCREEN, when you slide to the Camera and it does nothing, go into lock screen, under Slider shortcuts do a reset. this should bring back the camera on the slider.

I think the upgrade from cm9 to cm10 does something and the link broke..


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ennu said:


> copy of first page:
> 
> Rom Flashing issues with CWM & TWRP(Important):
> -Developer Green has advised that using CWM or TWRP to install(flash) a nightly or format the /data and /system partitions, may introduce corruption into the file system.
> -It is advised to avoid updating though CWM or TWRP for this reason.
> -Updating in this way can cause the inode errors seen in double penguin mode while installing with the ACEMEInstaller3
> -Due to corruption introduced from flashing/Updating Roms though CWM and TWRP, your system partition may have errors.
> -To avoid problems when installing CM10 you should first make a full Nandroid backup, then uninstall CM9.
> -Next Fully install CM9 using the ACMEInstaller3.
> -Once Complete restore your CM9 Nandroid backup,
> -Now you can safely update from CM9- CM10 with the ACMEInstaller3.
> -It would also be a good idea to update your Rom using the ACME3 each time an update is released.
> -It's fine to flash regular.zip files through CWM or TWRP; such as gapps files, fixes/patches (CM9 Camera patch). These will not cause corruption and are safe for daily flashing.
> 
> I used this method and worked like a charm


Ah Yes, good man! Me and Nevertells have been talking a lot about this. Green and Nevertells have been discussing the issue in depth. I want to make a video about it and tell everyone about Jcsullins new CWM6 and how to fix this. However I need to wait for Jcsullins to make a flashable zip, he wasn't happy that one was made already. I want to include that into my CM install guide with all the versions to once and for all fix this issue. I've tested it extensively and it seems solid, Jcsullins is one super talented developer.

I'm am so glad that someone finally read the whole post, thank you, thank you.... worked so hard on that OP but Nevertells deserves the credit for that part


----------



## hploin

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you for pointing it out
> 
> Has anyone tested to see if the problem with the Google Calendar not syncing is fixed?


Calendar sync is working fine for me on p5 with gapps jb 20121011!


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Ah Yes, good man! Me and Nevertells have been talking a lot about this. Green and Nevertells have been discussing the issue in depth. I want to make a video about it and tell everyone about Jcsullins new CWM6 and how to fix this. However I need to wait for Jcsullins to make a flashable zip, he wasn't happy that one was made already. I want to include that into my CM install guide with all the versions to once and for all fix this issue. I've tested it extensively and it seems solid, Jcsullins is one super talented developer.
> 
> I'm am so glad that someone finally read the whole post, thank you, thank you.... worked so hard on that OP but Nevertells deserves the credit for that part


While you are waiting for J.C. , you might want to make a video on how to use ACMEUninstaller. I'm starting to see folks asking how to do it. Since part of the process of getting ready to install CM10 is running the uninstaller, a lot more folks who have never used it before are going to have to use it. Don't know if you want to tackle the length that a complete tutorial would take, but maybe a video on the complete process might be the answer. I know you like the short and sweet videos that address one process at a time.


----------



## Gradular

hploin said:


> Calendar sync is working fine for me on p5 with gapps jb 20121011!


Still no luck here... Reflashed both official and 4.2 and no calendar sync... the only thing missing in the long list of stuff Google syncs now.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## yasin00

To get calendar sync, copy the calendar.apk and calendarprovider.apk from another jb ROM. on goo.im I use Bruce2728 ROM :
http://goo.im/devs/bruce2728/cm-10-20121204-bruce2728-pyramid.zip

The files are in system/ then apps. Just overwrite the files and it will work.


----------



## rickpub

ennu said:


> copy of first page:
> 
> Rom Flashing issues with CWM & TWRP(Important):
> -Developer Green has advised that using CWM or TWRP to install(flash) a nightly or format the /data and /system partitions, may introduce corruption into the file system.
> -It is advised to avoid updating though CWM or TWRP for this reason.
> -Updating in this way can cause the inode errors seen in double penguin mode while installing with the ACEMEInstaller3
> -Due to corruption introduced from flashing/Updating Roms though CWM and TWRP, your system partition may have errors.
> -To avoid problems when installing CM10 you should first make a full Nandroid backup, then uninstall CM9.
> -Next Fully install CM9 using the ACMEInstaller3.
> -Once Complete restore your CM9 Nandroid backup,
> -Now you can safely update from CM9- CM10 with the ACMEInstaller3.
> -It would also be a good idea to update your Rom using the ACME3 each time an update is released.
> -It's fine to flash regular.zip files through CWM or TWRP; such as gapps files, fixes/patches (CM9 Camera patch). These will not cause corruption and are safe for daily flashing.
> 
> I used this method and worked like a charm


That is what I originally did going from cm9 to cm10. Should this be done for all updates from here on out? Thanks... if s o, I will do it, not a prob

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickpub

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Ah Yes, good man! Me and Nevertells have been talking a lot about this. Green and Nevertells have been discussing the issue in depth. I want to make a video about it and tell everyone about Jcsullins new CWM6 and how to fix this. However I need to wait for Jcsullins to make a flashable zip, he wasn't happy that one was made already. I want to include that into my CM install guide with all the versions to once and for all fix this issue. I've tested it extensively and it seems solid, Jcsullins is one super talented developer.
> 
> I'm am so glad that someone finally read the whole post, thank you, thank you.... worked so hard on that OP but Nevertells deserves the credit for that part


Got it, missed the part... "for all updates". Hopefully that will resolve my issue of no can app and non-functional mic in preview 5.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## synchron

Is there a link to Tbobs webos app switcher? Having a rough time trying to find it in Google or the play store. Thanks.


----------



## Salvation27

synchron said:


> Is there a link to Tbobs webos app switcher? Having a rough time trying to find it in Google or the play store. Thanks.


In the HP Touchpad forum- under Android Development- not in the Play Store


----------



## RolandDeschain79

rickpub said:


> Is there a link to Tbobs webos app switcher? Having a rough time trying to find it in Google or the play store. Thanks.


Here is the link in our forum. You will want to use the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CM10 11/8 Preview version. Don't forget to thank Tbob[/background]

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19142-mod-webcm10-webos-like-app-switcher-112712-pacm10cm9aokp/


----------



## vff

I may be like several followers in that I have successfully uninstalled CM9 a month ago and have been flashing/TWRP/acme various versions of CM10/GAPPS/PATCHES.. at this point in the lifecycle it would be nice to delineate those users from first time CM9 migrators. I keep a TWRP backup of the CM10 version I am ok with and if I run into any issue I TWRP restore back to that version.

Today, I flashed 1205 CM10, then camerafix, then V3 Lite Gapps.. I use CameraMX, FYI default Camera is not in that APP list.

Google calendar will not sync or create a new event.


yasin00 said:


> To get calendar sync, copy the calendar.apk and calendarprovider.apk from another jb ROM. on goo.im I use Bruce2728 ROM :
> http://goo.im/devs/b...728-pyramid.zip
> 
> The files are in system/ then apps. Just overwrite the files and it will work.


Worked perfect for me. I had to do this after installing CM10 1205..

THANKS!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hploin said:


> I may be like several followers in that I have successfully uninstalled CM9 a month ago and have been flashing/TWRP/acme various versions of CM10/GAPPS/PATCHES.. at this point in the lifecycle it would be nice to delineate those users from first time CM9 migrators. I keep a TWRP backup of the CM10 version I am ok with and if I run into any issue I TWRP restore back to that version.
> 
> Today, I flashed 1205 CM10, then camerafix, then V3 Lite Gapps.. I use CameraMX, FYI default Camera is not in that APP list.
> 
> Google calendar will not sync or create a new event.
> Worked perfect for me. I had to do this after installing CM10 1205..
> 
> THANKS!


Thanks for all the responses guys. I am not sure if it works still because its kind of a mixed bag of info here. I have left it as not working in the description, Its the last of the Gapps issues that seems to be unresolved I should mention that it is important to test with the regular gapps so that we can report the issues to Jcsullins and hopefully get them fixed. I'm embarrassingly writing stuff on a physical calendar till this gets fixed so I need a little help with this one


----------



## rob_z11

I don't really know what's all confusion about switching from CM9 to CM10? I have been using TWRP without any problem. I did backup of my CM9 using TWRP and did factory wipe and install CM10, and it worked awesome. I was worried about the system partition, so I have deleted few ringtones to gain about 20 Mb, but somehow I thought I can do more.

I did backup of my CM10 using TWRP, and did whole ACME3install, and it worked, but somehow I don't think it installed CM10, so I booted into TWRP recovery and restored my CM10. Now I have decent size CM10 System Partition, and I don't use Google Calendar, so I don't know the issues, but Exchange is working beautiful.

There are some issues that I do run into exchange in which you have to set Auto for the number of days to sync to get initial sync done, and then you can change number of days and how often to sync.

Only issue I am having with my CM10 is that I can't seem to play any AVI or MP4 movies.

Here is what I have done to install CM10.

here is what I have done.

I had CM9 for very long time, bu5 kids were installing all type of game and junks and it had all sort of market issues. Before I do the CM10, I want to make sure that I do have backup of my CM9. I used TWRP to backup of my CM9, and then I did factory wipe three times inside TWRP. After that, I installed latest CM10, and one of those version 3 gapps. It installed fine, and had no issues except changing density, but CM10 ran really good for last couple of days. I came across somewhere about the system partition issues on CM10, and I had to fix that even I did not have any market or random reboot on my CM10.

Started reading various places on how to fix, so I decided to run ACMEInstall3. I have created cminstall folder on the root of the Android partition and copied all those files including ROM, and patched my PC with all those Novacom files. I followed the instruction from rootzwiki to install ACMEInstall3. I did not run ACMERemove.

Before I ran the ACMEInstall3, I did TWRP backup of my CM10 installation, and I was able to free up some system space upto 20 Mb by removing ringtones and other junks. I don't think I had any issues with CM10 installation with no system space or 20 Mb.

Anyway, I ran the ACMEInstall3, and everything worked, but I don't think it installed the fresh copy of the CM10. It hung on starting CM, but never got to the round rotating logo.

I rebooted the touchpad, and booted into TWRP recovery, and did restore of my CM10, and it formatted data and system before it restored from my backup.

Everything is working great just like before. I now have more space on my boot, system and less space on my data, but CM10 is so much smoother than CM9. I am running JB ROM on my EVO4g, and now on my touchpad.

I think JB/CM10 is by far the most mature android release among all the previous Android release in my opinion.


----------



## echen

Still no luck with microphone working on Google talk on p5 with official 4.1.2 gapps. Although it did work on cm9 for me and working perfectly with Skype and Google now on cm10 p5. It'd be great if that issue could be resolved. Other than that, thank you for your great work JC sullins!


----------



## synchron

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You will need to do this once in order to clear the build up of corruption introduced from using CWM5 or TWRP. Once complete you can safely update using the New CWM6. Updating without ACEME3 or CWM6 will just reintroduced the corruption you are trying to avoid. So just do it once then use CWM6 to update from then on.
> 
> Here is the link in our forum. You will want to use the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CM10 11/8 Preview version. Don't forget to thank Tbob[/background]
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-pacm10cm9aokp/


Thanks, going to try it out now. Then I'll replace my last CM10 Nandroid backup (no camera) with the latest with camera+D's P3 fix, plus the app switcher and xfer my last CM9 backup to PC. As far as I'm concerned at this point CM10 for tenderloin just needs a fix to play flash properly in all browsers, fix the magnetometer to run smoother, and support USB Mass storage mode (where a drive letter gets assigned on the PC). I'm not sure what is gained by updating the kernel from ics to jb but apps seem to be running very smoothly.

Kudos to Dorregaray, JCSullins, Roland, Nevertells, and hopefully Tbobs (if I like the app and it can replace Task changer which is good but runs a little slow at times) for their excellent work and contributions!


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. I am not sure if it works still because its kind of a mixed bag of info here. I have left it as not working in the description, Its the last of the Gapps issues that seems to be unresolved I should mention that it is important to test with the regular gapps so that we can report the issues to Jcsullins and hopefully get them fixed. I'm embarrassingly writing stuff on a physical calendar till this gets fixed so I need a little help with this one


1205 CM10 ROM, CAMERA FIX P3, 20121011 GAPPS, Kernel 2.6.35 jc-desk1, Build 20121204.211511

Quick System Info:
32GB TP, 4.1.2.. System Storage: 394mb, Free:24.42mb

Camera:
No Camera Icon, but default Google Camera selection in Lock screen
Default Camera Video issues, lines/blur. Photo orientation correct, but stretched. Picture View OK. 
Went to play store and installed Camera Launcher for Nexus 7... 
After that install, default camera works fine except for stretch view. Video/Audio works.
CameraMX App use to work but now video does not work and orientation flipped. I uninstalled.

Battery:
Battery Monitor showing -91mA, -90mA, -52mA, -90mA during sleep.. same APPs resident 1116 ROM, -30mA average

Calendar:
Default Calendar (Widget shows "31") does not sync. Hangs in create.
Calendar fix by installing older Calendar apk's as noted in prior post. I now have 2 Calendar Apps

Browser:
Browser Launcher Wheel has sections that disappear/reappear when selecting.

Key apps working as expected:

Google+
voice search
sound recorder 
MAPS
kindle
DropBox
Email (Imap, Pop, Exchange)
Facebook 
Holo Launcher
Linkedin
Netflix
Nova Launcher
Play Music
Pocket Cloud (access my PC from my Tablet)
USATODAY
YouTube


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> 1205 CM10 ROM, CAMERA FIX P3, 20121011 GAPPS, Kernel 2.6.35 jc-desk1, Build 20121204.211511
> 
> Quick System Info:
> 32GB TP, 4.1.2.. System Storage: 394mb, Free:24.42mb
> 
> Camera:
> No Camera Icon, but default Google Camera selection in Lock screen
> Default Camera Video issues, lines/blur. Photo orientation correct, but stretched. Picture View OK.
> Went to play store and installed Camera Launcher for Nexus 7...
> After that install, default camera works fine except for stretch view. Video/Audio works.
> CameraMX App use to work but now video does not work and orientation flipped. I uninstalled.
> 
> Battery:
> Battery Monitor showing -91mA, -90mA, -52mA, -90mA during sleep.. same APPs resident 1116 ROM, -30mA average
> 
> Calendar:
> Default Calendar (Widget shows "31") does not sync. Hangs in create.
> Calendar fix by installing older Calendar apk's as noted in prior post. I now have 2 Calendar Apps
> 
> Browser:
> Browser Launcher Wheel has sections that disappear/reappear when selecting.
> 
> Key apps working as expected:
> 
> Google+
> voice search
> sound recorder
> MAPS
> kindle
> DropBox
> Email (Imap, Pop, Exchange)
> Facebook
> Holo Launcher
> Linkedin
> Netflix
> Nova Launcher
> Play Music
> Pocket Cloud (access my PC from my Tablet)
> USATODAY
> YouTube


Thank you for sharing, a very informative post. I'm a little concerned about your high battery drain, It does seems a little too high. I do see mine spike sometimes like you describe but it usually settles down and goes lower. Have you tried clearing all the apps out with Tbobs app switcher? I'm checking my drain again and it seems to be the same. Checkout this free app I just added to the OP, thanks to a post by Sstar @ XDA.

From OP:
*The Bad:*
-*Do not let a TouchPad running CM10 Preview run out of batteries. *
*-There are unconfirmed reports of bricked TouchPads*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-AutomateIt- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save[/background]
https://play.google....inPackage&hl=en


----------



## RolandDeschain79

echen said:


> Still no luck with microphone working on Google talk on p5 with official 4.1.2 gapps. Although it did work on cm9 for me and working perfectly with Skype and Google now on cm10 p5. It'd be great if that issue could be resolved. Other than that, thank you for your great work JC sullins!


Hi, Ok so I finally got around to testing this and I have issues using the Microphone as well. So it's not just you, I also tried the 4.2 gapps and that didn't work either. The mic is working with Dorregarays video recording, test that. So its possible that the preview 3 patch breaks something but I will need to test the mic without the preview 3 to find out.

Edit. Tested the Mic without Preview 3 and had the same problems. Could anyone else please go ahead and test their microphone out, Cheers.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> While you are waiting for J.C. , you might want to make a video on how to use ACMEUninstaller. I'm starting to see folks asking how to do it. Since part of the process of getting ready to install CM10 is running the uninstaller, a lot more folks who have never used it before are going to have to use it. Don't know if you want to tackle the length that a complete tutorial would take, but maybe a video on the complete process might be the answer. I know you like the short and sweet videos that address one process at a time.


I have been thinking about the ACME3/CWM6 topic a lot and planning out what to say in my head. I'm mostly holding off so Jcsullins can finish testing and tweaking CWM6. I think we can consider the current build an experimental test like CM10, so we need to give a little feedback.

See here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2030675

Not sure how to tackle this ACME3 issue... I was thinking I could remake the install video but without the new CWM i'm afraid people will just keep using CWM5/TWRP and reintroducing corruption either way. I must get several messages a day from people still asking if they HAVE to use ACME3 really.....







I am going to test out CWM6 more tonight to see what I can see. I've just got to wait for my TouchPad to charge again, its been getting lots of use


----------



## davidtlong

when I click on camera it says camera stopped working. I know I am doing something wrong. Any help?

dave


----------



## RolandDeschain79

davidtlong said:


> when I click on camera it says camera stopped working. I know I am doing something wrong. Any help?
> 
> dave


Obvious questions here, did you flash the preview 3.zip and Jcsullins latest Dec 5 build? Backup uninstall, reflash, restore ect? Checkout your "about tablet" to make sure its the right version? Do you see two gallerys? do you see dead people? What Gapps did you use? did you install fresh? ect ect ect

Its not working any help, is very little to go on. I can't guess at what you did wrong if I don't know what you did


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I have been thinking about the ACME3/CWM6 topic a lot and planning out what to say in my head. I'm mostly holding off so Jcsullins can finish testing and tweaking CWM6. I think we can consider the current build an experimental test like CM10, so we need to give a little feedback.
> 
> See here:
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2030675
> 
> Not sure how to tackle this ACME3 issue... I was thinking I could remake the install video but without the new CWM i'm afraid people will just keep using CWM5/TWRP and reintroducing corruption either way. I must get several messages a day from people still asking if they HAVE to use ACME3 really.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to test out CWM6 more tonight to see what I can see. I've just got to wait for my TouchPad to charge again, its been getting lots of use


I see your point. But, if you are in the mood, How to Use ACMEUninstaller probably would be helpful.


----------



## nevertells

I did a little testing with the calendar sync issue. I put a test event in Google calendar using my desk top PC. Booted my CM9 based TP and the event had synced. Booted my CM10 based TP and the event had not synced as others have reported. While looking for a reason why not I tapped the settings(three dots upper right corner) and tapped refresh and bam, the test event showed up! Hope this helps the devs figure this out.

Update: I deleted the test event using the CM10 TP and the calendar on the CM9 TP synced OK. I then created an event on the CM9 TP and had to tap refresh to get it to show up on the CM10 TP calendar. Hope this helps.


----------



## quicksilverss05

Will install e lat preview witth camea tonight, ill report back anything interesting i might stumble upon over the couple days, doing the recomended nandriod backup followed by the acmeunistall acme3 install cm9 restore backup acmeinstall3 the cm10 files, dumb question will this include the newest recovery availible?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

quicksilverss05 said:


> Will install e lat preview witth camea tonight, ill report back anything interesting i might stumble upon over the couple days, doing the recomended nandriod backup followed by the acmeunistall acme3 install cm9 restore backup acmeinstall3 the cm10 files, dumb question will this include the newest recovery availible?


Well it could.. I actually was testing it out and uploaded a setup like that. I had to make some new upload accounts then upload several CM10 cminstall folders to make sure I didn't loose my links or could quickly replace them.

Try this one, either this or the zippy share one. Some of the sites don't let you look in the folders, didn't realize that till now. You still need to put the CM10 Rom in the folder but everything else is there.

cminstal folder:
http://www.2shared.c.../cminstall.html

CM10 Rom:
http://www.mediafire.com/?h3hhl3emblpn6dp


----------



## BenQ

BenQ said:


> I've just restored back to before I installed jcsullins' latest offering and then reinstalled it along with gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
> Camera works using UCam still, but no sign of stock camera anywhere. Nothing to the left of the three dots in Gallery. No second gallery (as in Doreguay's build) and blank settings in Gallery. Any ideas as to what I'm missing?


Sorted this now - did an ACMEuninstall and reinstalled the latest CM10 with CAM from jcsullins, the preview 3 file toget the preview orientation right and gapps using ACME 3 and worked a treat. Also installed the new CWM at the same time so I could use that without introducing the errors that TWRP and earlier CWM versions had been. All working great now - camera present and available eveywhere it should be!

Decided to remove TWRP by deleteing the file in the boot folder, now no longer in startup menu.

One question I haven't solved, when holding down the power button and selecting reboot into recovery, at the moment it just reboots to the moboot menu rather than CWM6. How do I make it go to recovery as it should?


----------



## sstar

BenQ said:


> Sorted this now - did an ACMEuninstall and reinstalled the latest CM10 with CAM from jcsullins, the preview 3 file toget the preview orientation right and gapps using ACME 3 and worked a treat. Also installed the new CWM at the same time so I could use that without introducing the errors that TWRP and earlier CWM versions had been. All working great now - camera present and available eveywhere it should be!
> 
> Decided to remove TWRP by deleteing the file in the boot folder, now no longer in startup menu.
> 
> One question I haven't solved, when holding down the power button and selecting reboot into recovery, at the moment it just reboots to the moboot menu rather than CWM6. How do I make it go to recovery as it should?


OK what you need to do is edit a file called , Android.default.recovery that is in your boot folder . It must have full root privileges ie something like Rom Toolbox lite . I have pro but believe the lite version will work just locate the file and open it as text and edit with the RB text editor to read CWM6_tenderloin_20121204 and you should be good to go .
Below is a screenshot of my boot folder using Rom Toolbox . I hope this helps .

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidtlong

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Obvious questions here, did you flash the preview 3.zip and Jcsullins latest Dec 5 build? Backup uninstall, reflash, restore ect? Checkout your "about tablet" to make sure its the right version? Do you see two gallerys? do you see dead people? What Gapps did you use? did you install fresh? ect ect ect
> 
> Its not working any help, is very little to go on. I can't guess at what you did wrong if I don't know what you did


thanks I think I was confused about the preview 3 zip. I did not do that so probably the problem. Somehow I thought it was already in teh Dec 5 build. Anyway will play.

Going on the road to bulgaria and romania for work so will play there  do nice to have this for the plane trip, thank you!


----------



## nevertells

BenQ said:


> Sorted this now - did an ACMEuninstall and reinstalled the latest CM10 with CAM from jcsullins, the preview 3 file toget the preview orientation right and gapps using ACME 3 and worked a treat. Also installed the new CWM at the same time so I could use that without introducing the errors that TWRP and earlier CWM versions had been. All working great now - camera present and available eveywhere it should be!
> 
> Decided to remove TWRP by deleteing the file in the boot folder, now no longer in startup menu.
> 
> One question I haven't solved, when holding down the power button and selecting reboot into recovery, at the moment it just reboots to the moboot menu rather than CWM6. How do I make it go to recovery as it should?


What did you rename the new cwm file you put in the /boot folder?


----------



## cdzo72

nevertells said:


> What did you rename the new cwm file you put in the /boot folder?


Doesn't matter what it's named does it as long as it matches the name in the android.default.recovery file, correct?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

cdzo72 said:


> Doesn't matter what it's named does it as long as it matches the name in the android.default.recovery file, correct?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


You are correct, but the file name has to be an exact match, so Clockworkmod and clockworkmod are not an exact match.


----------



## vff

Curious:

Installed CM10 for the first time on vanilla TP (in factory condition), then prior to knowing CWM/TWRP issues, flashed a CM10 ROM using CWM5. Now CMW6 is out.. I have a TWRP backup, but dont need it. I can install from scratch, nothing important I need is on the device. It appears from above all you need to do is:

ACMEuninstall3 (it appears this doesnt remove TWRP, so you delete the folder?)
ACMEinstall using latest rom and include CWM6 zip

What am I missing here?


----------



## cdzo72

nevertells said:


> You are correct, but the file name has to be an exact match, so Clockworkmod and clockworkmod are not an exact match.


Yes I understand that it's case and punctuation sensitive

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvation27

vff said:


> It appears from above all you need to do is:
> 
> ACMEuninstall3 (it appears this doesnt remove TWRP, so you delete the folder?)
> ACMEinstall using latest rom and include CWM6 zip
> 
> What am I missing here?


If you wanna start "fresh" from scratch: (2) Methods

1- ACMEUninstall and then boot into WebOS USB Mode- and clean house with whatever you don't care for, etc. Next, you can ACMEInstall using these files:

Moboot
CWM Version 6
Preview 5 CM10
Camera Patch
Gapps 4.1

2- You can ACMEUninstall, boot into webOS, and go to "Settings- Device Info- Reset Options"
In there- you can SD Card Erase, FULL Secure Erase- and this will refresh your TP to "factory conditions"
After all that- check to see if your Touchpad has the correct GB available/ free. It's a 32gb touchpad, I think you get like 29 or 30gb
Then make a cminstall folder with all 5 files- I believe Roland already made an updated one with everything in it.

ACMEInstall
Flash or use the uimage of CWM6 (reboot)
Flash Gapps
Flash Camera Patch


----------



## vff

Salvation27 said:


> If you wanna start "fresh" from scratch: (2) Methods
> 
> 1- ACMEUninstall and then boot into WebOS USB Mode- and clean house with whatever you don't care for, etc. Next, you can ACMEInstall using these files:
> 
> Moboot
> CWM Version 6
> Preview 5 CM10
> Camera Patch
> Gapps 4.1
> 
> 2- You can ACMEUninstall, boot into webOS, and go to "Settings- Device Info- Reset Options"
> In there- you can SD Card Erase, FULL Secure Erase- and this will refresh your TP to "factory conditions"
> After all that- check to see if your Touchpad has the correct GB available/ free. It's a 32gb touchpad, I think you get like 29 or 30gb
> Then make a cminstall folder with all 5 files- I believe Roland already made an updated one with everything in it.
> 
> ACMEInstall
> Flash or use the uimage of CWM6 (reboot)
> Flash Gapps
> Flash Camera Patch


Thanks.. In example 2, Couldnt you just ACMEInstall using same method as the ACMEInstall in Option 1? Less steps.


----------



## Salvation27

vff said:


> Thanks.. In example 2, Couldnt you just ACMEInstall using same method as the ACMEInstall in Option 1? Less steps.


ACMEInstall just really loads CM10- everything else needs to be flashed in CWM6 or using the uimage for CWM6 first


----------



## vff

Salvation27 said:


> ACMEInstall just really loads CM10- everything else needs to be flashed in CWM6 or using the uimage for CWM6 first


Yeah, understand that, i assumed the ACMEinstall can be used the same way especially if you delete TWRP/CWM files.


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> After all that- check to see if your Touchpad has the correct GB available/ free. It's a 32gb touchpad, I think you get like 29 or 30gb


Just an FYI here, depending on what version of WebOS in installed will determine how much free space you have. If version 3.0.5 is installed, the free space will be around 26 to 27 GB. That version eats up an additional 2 GB's of drive space. Don't want to panic anyone if they see a lot less memory.


----------



## JustinTime

What version of the play store app do we need for CM10? I just installed CM10 and the play store doesn't open. I have v3.10.9.

Also, how do I get to boot onto CWM6? I have TWRP installed and I don't know how to turn it off. I I went into the boot screen and CWM doesn't show up there. I tried to flash the camera preview 3 with TWRP and it fails.


----------



## nevertells

JustinTime said:


> What version of the play store app do we need for CM10? I just installed CM10 and the play store doesn't open. I have v3.10.9.
> 
> Also, how do I get to boot onto CWM6? I have TWRP installed and I don't know how to turn it off. I I went into the boot screen and CWM doesn't show up there. I tried to flash the camera preview 3 with TWRP and it fails.


Can't help you with the Play Store Time, after installing the 20121205 CM10 from Sullins and the 20121011 gapps file, Play Store was there and it worked.

Did you download the ulmage.CWM6 that J.C. posted here: http://goo.im/devs/j...ouchpad/testing

Rename it ulmage.ClockworkMod. Use Rom Toolbox Lite, which requires no special settings to work in the /boot folder, and delete ulmage.TWRP from the /boot folder. Then copy and paste ulmage.ClockworkMod into the boot folder. When you reboot, you will see ClockworkMod on the boot screen.

Now you should be able to flash the preview3 camera patch with CWM.


----------



## cdzo72

JustinTime said:


> What version of the play store app do we need for CM10? I just installed CM10 and the play store doesn't open. I have v3.10.9.
> 
> Also, how do I get to boot onto CWM6? I have TWRP installed and I don't know how to turn it off. I I went into the boot screen and CWM doesn't show up there. I tried to flash the camera preview 3 with TWRP and it fails.


Look back a page or two and find the 1205 CWM image and extract the "uimage.ClockworkMod" file within it. Take that file and move it to the /boot folder... you can delete the uimage.TWRP image that's in the same folder (you may have to delete the TWRP uimage first to make room). There is also a file in the same /boot folder named "android.default.recovery"... open it with text editor and instead of it saying "TWRP" you want it to say "ClockworkMod" (it needs to be EXACTLY named as the uimage.ClockworkMod file you extracted previously but without the uimage in front, so it now reads "ClockworkMod" (all this without the quotes of course)... I should mention that EsFileExplorer can't do this... I suggest RootExplorer. Now when you choose recovery it should boot straight to ClockworkMod

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickpub

Any thoughts on why my microphone is not working. I have done a clean install of preview 5,acmeuninstall...etc. Have camera app finally, but not a functional mic. In Google search, if I put the mic hole (no case), directly in front of my mouth I can see it picking up something but search never responds. With the mic at a normal distance it registers nothing. As I began to suspect a hardware problem I plugged in an external earphone with integrated mic. Sound came through fine on the earbuds but the microphone on the external earbud set acted in the same manner, as if the gain level was almost off. The good news is that I don't think I have a hardware prob since the external mic acted like the internal one, but the bad news is my mic, internal or ext is useless. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jy_p

Why you guys are switching to CW6 instead of TWRP? Is there a problem with TWRP?


----------



## cdzo72

jy_p said:


> Why you guys are switching to CW6 instead of TWRP? Is there a problem with TWRP?


Yes. Lots of talk about it this week causing some file corruptions. Search for it

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro

TWRP? I haven't noticed any corruption.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jy_p said:


> TWRP? I haven't noticed any corruption.


Its caused from flashing your Rom Updates with both CWM5 & TWRP. Only Jcsullins new CWM6 fixes this issues atm but its still in a testing phase.

From OP
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Troubleshooting:*[/background]

*Rom Flashing issues with CWM & TWRP(Important):*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Developer Green has advised that using CWM or TWRP to install(flash) a nightly or format the /data and /system partitions, may introduce corruption into the file system.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-It is advised to avoid updating though CWM or TWRP for this reason.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Updating in this way can cause the inode errors seen in double penguin mode while installing with the ACEMEInstaller3[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Due to corruption introduced from flashing/Updating Roms though CWM and TWRP, your system partition may have errors.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-To avoid problems when installing CM10 you should first make a full Nandroid backup, then uninstall CM9.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Next Fully install CM9 using the ACMEInstaller3.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Once Complete restore your CM9 Nandroid backup,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Now you can safely update from CM9- CM10 with the ACMEInstaller3.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-It would also be a good idea to update your Rom using the ACME3 each time an update is released.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-It's fine to flash regular.zip files through CWM or TWRP; such as gapps files, fixes/patches (CM9 Camera patch). These will not cause corruption and are safe for daily flashing.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Credit to Green & Nevertells[/background]


----------



## rickpub

rickpub said:


> Any thoughts on why my microphone is not working. I have done a clean install of preview 5,acmeuninstall...etc. Have camera app finally, but not a functional mic. In Google search, if I put the mic hole (no case), directly in front of my mouth I can see it picking up something but search never responds. With the mic at a normal distance it registers nothing. As I began to suspect a hardware problem I plugged in an external earphone with integrated mic. Sound came through fine on the earbuds but the microphone on the external earbud set acted in the same manner, as if the gain level was almost off. The good news is that I don't think I have a hardware prob since the external mic acted like the internal one, but the bad news is my mic, internal or ext is useless. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Well, I'm guessing my internal mic must be hosed. Went into webos and tried a voice recorder. When recording directly into the pinhole, I could barely hear my voice on playback with volume up and my ear against the speaker. Recording using the same app with an external mic worked fine though the playback had some static. Will try the external mic again in cm10 but overall not sure I want to crack open my case to replace the internal mic :-(

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sstar

Yes it does unfortunately sound like a hardware problem (no pun intended). Just installed Skype on Jcsullins cm10 with sound and camera and my daughter tells me it is crystal clear but that I'm still suffering in the looks department.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pgzerwer2

Hey, new Preview 4 posted on goo.im by Dorregaray.

preview4: http://goo.im/devs/D...ra-preview4.zip
- fixed zoom in preview
- fixed preview rotation

important: install on top of clean jcsullins 20121205 (recommended) or use http://goo.im/devs/D...era-service.zip to revert the libcameraservice from preview3

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickpub

Yeah, shame it had to break on my 64gb touchpad and not on my daughters rarely used 32gb touchpad instead. Well, if I want a mic I guess I may have to swap. I imagine getting HP to repair it would cost more than a new 64gb off of eBay...lol

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jy_p

Thanks cdzo72 & RolandDeschain79 for the answers regarding TWRP.
I read the furom, but I miss that note... Too much reading with all the thread related to CM9, CM10, camera fix, card mod...

;-)


----------



## Salvation27

I would hold off using preview4 for the camera. Users reporting problems with portrait mode being upside down


----------



## JustinTime

I didn't realize that you have to have CM9 installed and install CM10 over it. I had uninstalled CM9 (using the ACME tools for both un/install) and then installed CM10. Maybe that's why I have a major problem now. The TP doesn't charge. The battery icon shows that the charger is connected but the percentage doesn't go up, even in sleep, but goes down. I switched to WebOS and it charges fine.


----------



## upsidedown

I need to redo my CM10 installation and am asking for some clarification. I have read through the bulk of the post, watched the video, and have had previously installed CM7, and CM9. I currently have CM10 on my TP but just flashed it originally over CM9 before all the potential issues (some of which I am now having were know). I am going to to an ACME uninstall and start again. Here are my questions.

Do I need to install CM9 first through AcmeInstaller3 or can I go right to CM10. I do not have a current clean install of CM9 for Nandroid backup.

If I need to install CM9, then I assume once that is installed and working I would run the Nandroid backup on that.

Do I need to install the CM9 camera fix if I am going to just jump to CM10.

When installing CM10, do I need both of these files?

Jcsullins latest CM10 Preview Rom 5 Camera Build:
*http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip*

*Dorregaray*s Preview # 3 Camera Fixes
*http://goo.im/devs/D...ra-preview3.zip*

I have tried to make these simple yes / no questions.

Thanks to everyone who has made this functionality a reality!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys, get it while its hot, Dorregarays preview # 5. Don't flash this over preview 3, you will need to reflash your Rom first. Dorregaray You are the Man! Thank you!!

Preview # 5
http://goo.im/devs/D...ra-preview5.zip

Jcsullins unofficial cm-10-20121205:
http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip

PS: Dear everyone having Mic issues. I got my mic working again after Nandroiding back to CM9 then flashing up the latest CM10 & gapps. It works perfectly now with this latest build. It could possibly be a problem caused by flashing different CM10 Roms over each other, i'm not sure atm. If you can't voice search flash back to CM9 and then cm-10-20121205/gapps, Dorregarays Preview # 5 and you should be good again. Note, My Calender was able to sync with the 4.2 gapps but not the standard one, did anyone else find this too? I didn't experience any keyboard disappearing issues either.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JustinTime said:


> I didn't realize that you have to have CM9 installed and install CM10 over it. I had uninstalled CM9 (using the ACME tools for both un/install) and then installed CM10. Maybe that's why I have a major problem now. The TP doesn't charge. The battery icon shows that the charger is connected but the percentage doesn't go up, even in sleep, but goes down. I switched to WebOS and it charges fine.


Watch this video, you just need to enable it in settings/storage/ 3 dots/ USB computer connection/ select media device mtp


----------



## prk335i

Has anyone gotten Exchange Calendar syncing to work? I installed jcsullins CM10 Preview 5, etc. and have no other app problems. I downloaded cm-10-20121204-bruce2728-pyramid add copied Calendar.apk and CalendarProvider.apk to system/apps. I installed the new Calendar, rebooted and cleared both caches.

After all that, the calendar still didn't sync. So I deleted the Exchange account and added it back. Still no calendar and now I lost all my contacts too!!! Any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## colt223

Flashed camera preview 5 over Preview 4, now I am stuck at the Cyanogen Loading screen.
Ugh

edit, got into recovery, and reflashed both Rom and preview.
TP and camera working perfectly. Very Cool!


----------



## JustinTime

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Watch this video, you just need to enable it in settings/storage/ 3 dots/ USB computer connection/ select media device mtp


Why would that make my TP charge? As I said, it shows that the charger is plugged in, by the lightning bolt on the battery symbol, but it didn't charge.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JustinTime said:


> Why would that make my TP charge? As I said, it shows that the charger is plugged in, by the lightning bolt on the battery symbol, but it didn't charge.


OH nevermind me sorry for trying to help.


----------



## sstar

JustinTime said:


> Why would that make my TP charge? As I said, it shows that the charger is plugged in, by the lightning bolt on the battery symbol, but it didn't charge.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
Because it just does, I think you should thank Roland.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

colt223 said:


> Flashed camera preview 5 over Preview 4, now I am stuck at the Cyanogen Loading screen.
> Ugh
> 
> edit, got into recovery, and reflashed both Rom and preview.
> TP and camera working perfectly. Very Cool!


Sorry about that, I read it was ok to do it in the CM10 Camera thread. I'll change that post. Reflash your Rom and the preview 5 package.


----------



## JustinTime

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
> Because it just does, I think you should thank Roland.


I wasn't criticizing anyone. It was an honest question as to why would that affect the charging since it was never an issue in previous version of CM.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JustinTime said:


> I wasn't criticizing anyone. It was an honest question as to why would that affect the charging since it was never an issue in previous version of CM.




Trying to update the OP right now. Perhaps if I can read it, you could too. Then I wouldn't have to answer your question, 3 times.


----------



## nevertells

pgzerwer2 said:


> Hey, new Preview 4 posted on goo.im by Dorregaray.
> 
> preview4: http://goo.im/devs/D...ra-preview4.zip
> - fixed zoom in preview
> - fixed preview rotation
> 
> important: install on top of clean jcsullins 20121205 (recommended) or use http://goo.im/devs/D...era-service.zip to revert the libcameraservice from preview3
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Installed over the top of what I already had and worked fine, just fixed what it said it fixed.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Installed over the top of what I already had and worked fine, just fixed what it said it fixed.


Good to know thank you!


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> I would hold off using preview4 for the camera. Users reporting problems with portrait mode being upside down


Yup, just check it and it's landscape that goes upside down. Portrait is correctly orientated.


----------



## nevertells

JustinTime said:


> I didn't realize that you have to have CM9 installed and install CM10 over it. I had uninstalled CM9 (using the ACME tools for both un/install) and then installed CM10. Maybe that's why I have a major problem now. The TP doesn't charge. The battery icon shows that the charger is connected but the percentage doesn't go up, even in sleep, but goes down. I switched to WebOS and it charges fine.


If you don't care about your settings, data and apps, you can uninstall CM9 and then do a clean install of CM10. To fix your charging problem, just go to settings/storage, tap the menu(three dots upper right corner), tap usb computer connections and put a check in the MTP box.


----------



## Dorregaray

nevertells said:


> Yup, just check it and it's landscape that goes upside down. Portrait is correctly orientated.


there's preview5 fixing this issue.

btw. don't install preview4/5 on top of preview3 or you'll have rotated preview. install on top of clean jcsullins build


----------



## venky80

i tried to use the acme installer 3 and got the double penguin. I got a lot of scrolling then it just stopped and there is no scrolling and 2 penguins are still there just stuck.


----------



## nevertells

venky80 said:


> i tried to use the acme installer 3 and got the double penguin. I got a lot of scrolling then it just stopped and there is no scrolling and 2 penguins are still there just stuck.


It will eventually start, be patient. If you had read more you would have known to run ACMEUninstaller first.


----------



## 290

The pausing is when then script is creating and formatting the newly created partitions and should only take a couple minutes to complete. If the install is freezing at this step then there could be other problems. Did you watch the install to see what it was doing when it was hung up?

How full was your touchpad before you did this?

Are you installing over another copy of CM? (Better to ask than make assumptions ;-)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## venky80

nevertells said:


> It will eventually start, be patient. If you had read more you would have known to run ACMEUninstaller first.


it did start eventually but went into reboot cycle. I ran acme uninstaller and then acmeinstaller 3 and it worked

IS the battery drain to 0 still brick the touchpad?


----------



## 290

venky80 said:


> it did start eventually but went into reboot cycle. I ran acme uninstaller and then acmeinstaller 3 and it worked
> 
> IS the battery drain to 0 still brick the touchpad?


Some it does some it doesn't, best not to find out which yours is!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

venky80 said:


> it did start eventually but went into reboot cycle. I ran acme uninstaller and then acmeinstaller 3 and it worked
> 
> IS the battery drain to 0 still brick the touchpad?


That is what happens when you don't run ACMEUninstaller first. Lithium ion batteries are not designed to be drained to zero. Besides doing harm to the battery, any Touchpad owner runs the risk of their tablet not charging back up if they let it drain to zero. Be smart, when not using it for more than a day, turn it off. At the end of the day, recharge it and never let the charge go below 20% without recharging.


----------



## Pongo

_*First post, long time reader!*_

_First, must say that I love this community and thank you to everyone involved, esp. the Devs and the many dedicated followers and testers!_

I've been using CM9 Nightlies for ages now, and really looking forward to the big merge today!
I delved into CM10 yesterday, asI'm a bit of a version junkie, and found it to be solid and can see there will be loads more development to come!

I have found all the information I needed in the OP and by simply watching the vids and reading all the posts, all the info is there. Top job!

_I have 3 questions, I hope its OK to ask on my first post!_

1) CM10. The only issue I have come unstuck on is this - I always had Chainfire 3D driver installed on CM9, for certain games or apps that apparantly needed it.
When I installed Chainfire 3D on this CM10 it just sticks on reboot and never progresses to CM splash animation.
The only way out is to restore or re-flash ROM.
Is Chainfire 3D still needed these days, on CM10 or CM9?

2) Is it OK to flip-flop from using CWM6 to install CM10 ROMs and TWRP/GooManager for other updates?

3) Is the GApps 4.2 update, the same thing as the JellyBean 4.2 update that apparantly includes support for Multiple Users?

I've had a fair amount of experience now with flashing and troubleshooting, if there is anything I can do to help, just let me know!

Thanks again!


----------



## BoyGenuis

Hi Guys,

I'm having issues downloading from 2shared.com

Can someone upload the following to another host? (e.g. Mediafire)?

*3)a) CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Preview cminstall package:*
http://www.2shared.c..._cminstall.html

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Pongo

BoyGenuis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm having issues downloading from 2shared.com
> 
> Can someone upload the following to another host? (e.g. Mediafire)?
> 
> *3)a) CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Preview cminstall package:*
> http://www.2shared.c..._cminstall.html
> 
> Thanks so much in advance


I had exactly the same issue yesterday! 2Shared just doesn't seem to do anything when I go onto it, no option to download anywhere!
I watched the Video in the OP and the files you need for the cminstall folder are these - 

Jcsullins latest CM10 Preview Rom 5 Camera Build:
*http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip* (must add *update-* to the front of the filename once copied to the cminstall folder on your TP, eg _update-_cm-10-20121205-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip)

CyanogenMod 10.0.x, 4.1.1, gapps-jb-20121011-signed:
*http://www.mediafire...1jratnuht3xmqqy*

Clockwork Recovery:
http://tinyw.in/uPKX 

Moboot 0.3.5:
http://moboot.googlecode.com/files/moboot_0.3.5.zip 

Remember to run ACMEUninstaller first, then go into WebOS USB mode to create the cminstall folder, copy in the files above, and reboot in WebOS recovery mode then use ACMEInstaller3 to install!

Damn sure thats correct, too bold for a second post?


----------



## Gradular

BoyGenuis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm having issues downloading from 2shared.com
> 
> Can someone upload the following to another host? (e.g. Mediafire)?
> 
> *3)a) CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Preview cminstall package:*
> http://www.2shared.c..._cminstall.html
> 
> Thanks so much in advance


1Its working for me. What browser you using?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Pongo said:


> _*First post, long time reader!*_
> 
> _First, must say that I love this community and thank you to everyone involved, esp. the Devs and the many dedicated followers and testers!_
> 
> I've been using CM9 Nightlies for ages now, and really looking forward to the big merge today!
> I delved into CM10 yesterday, asI'm a bit of a version junkie, and found it to be solid and can see there will be loads more development to come!
> 
> I have found all the information I needed in the OP and by simply watching the vids and reading all the posts, all the info is there. Top job!
> 
> _I have 3 questions, I hope its OK to ask on my first post!_
> 
> 1) CM10. The only issue I have come unstuck on is this - I always had Chainfire 3D driver installed on CM9, for certain games or apps that apparantly needed it.
> When I installed Chainfire 3D on this CM10 it just sticks on reboot and never progresses to CM splash animation.
> The only way out is to restore or re-flash ROM.
> Is Chainfire 3D still needed these days, on CM10 or CM9?
> 
> 2) Is it OK to flip-flop from using CWM6 to install CM10 ROMs and TWRP/GooManager for other updates?
> 
> 3) Is the GApps 4.2 update, the same thing as the JellyBean 4.2 update that apparantly includes support for Multiple Users?
> 
> I've had a fair amount of experience now with flashing and troubleshooting, if there is anything I can do to help, just let me know!
> 
> Thanks again!


1. I'm not sure about.

2. No. The back ups are incompatible for one. And having both recoveries over fills your boot partition.

3. Gapps are the Google apps that can not be packaged in with a rom due to a Google lawsuit. The 4.2 gapps are hacked versions that 4.2 users can get. They have been modified to run under 4.1. It is recommended to use the latest 4;1 gapps dated 1011. (The newest gapps dated 1129 is for 4;2 only and will not run on a 4.1 ROM). We do not have multi user support as we are still 4.1. I've read that a lot of roms are still have issues getting it to work for devices that have 4.2 roms.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## BigOnes69

I noticed we are still on Kernel 2.6.35 some of the other devices I work with such as cm10 on the epic have been using the 3.? kernel. Are they planning this for this device? And would there be any benefit?


----------



## BoyGenuis

Pongo said:


> I had exactly the same issue yesterday! 2Shared just doesn't seem to do anything when I go onto it, no option to download anywhere!
> I watched the Video in the OP and the files you need for the cminstall folder are these -
> 
> Jcsullins latest CM10 Preview Rom 5 Camera Build:
> *http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip* (must add *update-* to the front of the filename once copied to the cminstall folder on your TP, eg _update-_cm-10-20121205-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip)
> 
> CyanogenMod 10.0.x, 4.1.1, gapps-jb-20121011-signed:
> *http://www.mediafire...1jratnuht3xmqqy*
> 
> Clockwork Recovery:
> http://tinyw.in/uPKX
> 
> Moboot 0.3.5:
> http://moboot.google...oboot_0.3.5.zip
> 
> Remember to run ACMEUninstaller first, then go into WebOS USB mode to create the cminstall folder, copy in the files above, and reboot in WebOS recovery mode then use ACMEInstaller3 to install!
> 
> Damn sure thats correct, too bold for a second post?


It says something in the OP about needing to download the two seperate parts (because it's too big combined to go in one upload). My 2nd post too, so I could be wrong! Can someone confirm?

I think someone asked about browser - I've tried it on both Firefox and IE on Win 8 and Win7, still no luck







HELP!


----------



## JustinTime

BoyGenuis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm having issues downloading from 2shared.com
> 
> Can someone upload the following to another host? (e.g. Mediafire)?
> 
> *3)a) CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Preview cminstall package:*
> http://www.2shared.c..._cminstall.html
> 
> Thanks so much in advance


I too tried the link that you posted and it works fine for me. I'm on Win7 with FireFox.


----------



## JustinTime

BigOnes69 said:


> I noticed we are still on Kernel 2.6.35 some of the other devices I work with such as cm10 on the epic have been using the 3.? kernel. Are they planning this for this device? And would there be any benefit?


I read on this forum that there is not much benefit to change to the 3.x kernel to justify the extra work. As a user with no deep knowledge, I must say that I don't see much difference between the CM9 and the CM10 using my tablet, so if the developer says it's not really worth it, I take it for granted.


----------



## Gradular

JustinTime said:


> I read on this forum that there is not much benefit to change to the 3.x kernel to justify the extra work. As a user with no deep knowledge, I must say that I don't see much difference between the CM9 and the CM10 using my tablet, so if the developer says it's not really worth it, I take it for granted.


I don't know about now, but I know after the wifi, sound, snd camera issues, that focus would turn to the kernel. The benefits of the new kernal are more background, but if will make the touchpad even more stable and a lil smoother at the least.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Pongo

BoyGenuis said:


> It says something in the OP about needing to download the two seperate parts (because it's too big combined to go in one upload). My 2nd post too, so I could be wrong! Can someone confirm?
> 
> I think someone asked about browser - I've tried it on both Firefox and IE on Win 8 and Win7, still no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!


Its weird, I tried it in Chrome and IE9 & 10 and both had the same effect, none! The only thing clickable apart from adverts was a blue download button but this just refreshed the page! I tired leaving it for a while to see if the download kicked in after a bit, but nothing.
Did think it must be something wrong my end as why would the experinced stars be using it!

The OP mentions 2 files, one is the latest jcsullins rom, about 145Mb, and the other is a preprapered zipped version of the cminstall folder.
As I couldn't download the preprapered one, I just downloaded the files seperately spreadout around the forum and made the cminstall folder myself.

The links I posted eariler are the same ones you would be downloading from 2shared but individually. They work, honest!









Maybe the 2shared problem is affected by ISPs or by country? No idea.

I have some spare SkyDrive space that I'm more than happy to turn into a shared folder for sharing ROMs, updates etc.
Could we use this or other free Cloud space to save and share files and avoid dodgy adverts?


----------



## Pongo

Gradular said:


> 1. I'm not sure about.
> 
> 2. No. The back ups are incompatible for one. And having both recoveries over fills your boot partition.
> 
> 3. Gapps are the Google apps that can not be packaged in with a rom due to a Google lawsuit. The 4.2 gapps are hacked versions that 4.2 users can get. They have been modified to run under 4.1. It is recommended to use the latest 4;1 gapps dated 1011. (The newest gapps dated 1129 is for 4;2 only and will not run on a 4.1 ROM). We do not have multi user support as we are still 4.1. I've read that a lot of roms are still have issues getting it to work for devices that have 4.2 roms.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Many thanks, really helpful responce! I have removed TWRP, sticking with just CWM6, and I'm going to leave Gapps 4.2 alone, ...for a while!


----------



## Gradular

goodspellar said:


> weeee this should be fun


Yeah the latest twrp really messed up my boot folder. There is a preware app called remove android that really helped! But I still had to go in and delete the corrupted android.recovery file.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Pongo said:


> Its weird, I tried it in Chrome and IE9 & 10 and both had the same effect, none! The only thing clickable apart from adverts was a blue download button but this just refreshed the page! I tired leaving it for a while to see if the download kicked in after a bit, but nothing.
> Did think it must be something wrong my end as why would the experinced stars be using it!
> 
> The OP mentions 2 files, one is the latest jcsullins rom, about 145Mb, and the other is a preprapered zipped version of the cminstall folder.
> As I couldn't download the preprapered one, I just downloaded the files seperately spreadout around the forum and made the cminstall folder myself.
> 
> The links I posted eariler are the same ones you would be downloading from 2shared but individually. They work, honest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the 2shared problem is affected by ISPs or by country? No idea.
> 
> I have some spare SkyDrive space that I'm more than happy to turn into a shared folder for sharing ROMs, updates etc.
> Could we use this or other free Cloud space to save and share files and avoid dodgy adverts?


Are you still unable to click the links for the download? I had them on mediafire but they got removed, repeatedly I also have some up on Zippy share, are you able to use links from that one?

Try this CM9(CWM6) Package
http://www33.zippysh...67158/file.html


----------



## nevertells

Pongo said:


> Many thanks, really helpful responce! I have removed TWRP, sticking with just CWM6, and I'm going to leave Gapps 4.2 alone, ...for a while!


If we ever get to JB 4.2 that is when I would look at Gapps 4.2. But I don't see us getting there any time soon. We don't even have a nightly of JB 4.1.2 yet.


----------



## Salvation27

What exchange client are you guys using


----------



## JustinTime

I'm having problem with chrome acting weird, especially when the keyboard is in. No problem with the native browser


----------



## nevertells

JustinTime said:


> I'm having problem with chrome acting weird, especially when the keyboard is in. No problem with the native browser


Guess we are all "mind readers!"


----------



## oldpapa49

Gradular said:


> Yeah the latest twrp really messed up my boot folder. There is a preware app called remove android that really helped! But I still had to go in and delete the corrupted android.recovery file.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Too bad you have gone this far..

The old backups of twrp are in compatible with latest, but a work around is to make a backup of the current boot under the TWRP 2.3.1.x.
When you do a restore / recover from an olde backup, do it 1st, before you reboot, do the boot then all will work after a few reboots..

What you now need to do if WebOS is gone is to do WebDoctor..


----------



## Gradular

Nah. Couldn't get in to anything except sideload until I ran acmeuninstall. Then webos booted fine so I could wipe, install preware, and run more uninstall apps from preware. (I had already planned to completely wipe it, the boot issue just moved it up) Then I could delete a few leftover files everything else missed.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Nah. Couldn't get in to anything except sideload until I ran acmeuninstall. Then webos booted fine so I could wipe, install preware, and run more uninstall apps from preware. (I had already planned to completely wipe it, the boot issue just moved it up) Then I could delete a few leftover files everything else missed.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


So you ran the Remove Android from WebOS? I read there is another program called Tailor, that tidy's up some of what Remove Android misses. Never tried this myself, so wondering what you thought of the process.


----------



## JustinTime

nevertells said:


> Guess we are all "mind readers!"


Actually I just wanted to see if there are others who have problems with google chrome or if it is only me who encountered them.


----------



## upsidedown

Anyone having Wifi issues? I just did a fresh install. AcmeUnistaller, then AcmeInstaller3 with CM10 Preview 5 and Gapps 1011. Everything works including camera. But I can't get Wifi to connect.

I have verified that it connects on WEBOS.


----------



## android123

I am a bit confused. So right now I'm running CM 9 on my touchpad.

to get to this CM10 rom, can I go from acme2 to acme3 directly or do I need to use acmeuninstaller first, and then install acme 3?

After that, I install CM9, restore my nandroid, and upgrade to cm10 without wiping data, correct? 
Or do I install CM 10, with acme?

Thanks.


----------



## cdzo72

upsidedown said:


> I am a bit confused. So right now I'm running CM 9 on my touchpad.
> 
> to get to this CM10 rom, can I go from acme2 to acme3 directly or do I need to use acmeuninstaller first, and then install acme 3?
> 
> After that, I install CM9, restore my nandroid, and upgrade to cm10 without wiping data, correct?
> Or do I install CM 10, with acme?
> 
> Thanks.


Please read people and the video is fool proof. But I upgraded by uninstalling with AcmeUninstaller and reinstalling CM10 with Acme3

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigOnes69

upsidedown said:


> Anyone having Wifi issues? I just did a fresh install. AcmeUnistaller, then AcmeInstaller3 with CM10 Preview 5 and Gapps 1011. Everything works including camera. But I can't get Wifi to connect.
> 
> I have verified that it connects on WEBOS.


Sometimes if you connect to your DHCP server through WebOS then go back into Android it has problems handshaking with your router or whatever is controlling address assignments on your network. Just restart your router or whatever is handling DHCP assignment and it should connect ok. When I first had this problem I went through all kinds of crap on the touchpad until I finally reset my router. This is also the case when I leave and join another network sometimes when I return home I have to reset the router to get connected. I think its the router and outdated firmware which my cheap ass company does not update.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> So you ran the Remove Android from WebOS? I read there is another program called Tailor, that tidy's up some of what Remove Android misses. Never tried this myself, so wondering what you thought of the process.


Yes. After I did Acmeuninstaller. Tailor is a disk management program. It can be used to delete and regain unused space. Actually for those that insist on having more ROM space, it could modify the android partitions, IN THEORY. But I don't know if it writes the file system in the same way that would be compatible with Android.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Ok so I got my Jellybean back. I did a clean install then restored my apps using titanium pro. I then flashed just the preview 5 update. In stock camera, preview is correct for still and video, but rotated and a lil off sync in panoramic.
View attachment 35302


It then takes the panoramic pic upside down.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

Gradular said:


> Tailor is a disk management program. It can be used to delete and regain unused space. Actually for those that insist on having more ROM space, it could modify the android partitions, IN THEORY. But I don't know if it writes the file system in the same way that would be compatible with Android.


http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-internals/304871-tailor-device-live-partition-filesystem-editor-beta-testing.html


----------



## Dorregaray

Gradular said:


> Ok so I got my Jellybean back. I did a clean install then restored my apps using titanium pro. I then flashed just the preview 5 update. In stock camera, preview is correct for still and video, but rotated and a lil off sync in panoramic.
> View attachment 35302
> 
> 
> It then takes the panoramic pic upside down.


taking panoramic pics using front camera doesn't have much sense. I'm not supporting this mode as fixing it can break more things than solve


----------



## amkaos

im having problem.

performed clean install of dorregary's cm10 + prev5..without any problems.

i restored just data from dorregary's final cm9.

this busted gapps and the only gapps that would work is rolands 4.2 gapps lite..

all looks fine except in chrome. when in chrome, i want to type; the page superimposes on itself, i get a "white noise " look, 
when scrolling, the page jitters and stutters etc..

in cm9 i installed an overclocker to 1.7ghz..it runs just fine..does it ruin cm10?

any ideas what is messing up cm10?... is there any specific overclockers i should use for cm10?

thanx


----------



## Gradular

Dorregaray said:


> taking panoramic pics using front camera doesn't have much sense. I'm not supporting this mode as fixing it can break more things than solve


Yeah its not practical, but in a bind... I was more hoping that would help you figure out bugs in the other modes.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## ayhtida

Again, just wondering if anybody else has had the issue with audio/mic suddenly (and randomly) shutting off using this CM10? It works at boot up, but will randomly stop any click sounds, and GoogleNow is unresponsive, and YouTube will freeze up and won't play.

Interestingly, I did NOT have this problem with CM9 (I did have random reboots with CM9 though).


----------



## amkaos

ayhtida said:


> Again, just wondering if anybody else has had the issue with audio/mic suddenly (and randomly) shutting off using this CM10? It works at boot up, but will randomly stop any click sounds, and GoogleNow is unresponsive, and YouTube will freeze up and won't play.
> 
> Interestingly, I did NOT have this problem with CM9 (I did have random reboots with CM9 though).


when you say googlenow and youtube probs.. reminds me of my initial gapps prob..installed rolands 4.2 lite and fixed all the random app probs except the one i posted


----------



## FaberfoX

amkaos said:


> im having problem.
> 
> performed clean install of dorregary's cm10 + prev5..without any problems.
> 
> i restored just data from dorregary's final cm9.
> 
> this busted gapps and the only gapps that would work is rolands 4.2 gapps lite..
> 
> all looks fine except in chrome. when in chrome, i want to type; the page superimposes on itself, i get a "white noise " look,
> when scrolling, the page jitters and stutters etc..
> 
> in cm9 i installed an overclocker to 1.7ghz..it runs just fine..does it ruin cm10?
> 
> any ideas what is messing up cm10?... is there any specific overclockers i should use for cm10?
> 
> thanx


Chrome being almost unusable is a known issue with cm10, stock browser and firefox work great, most other browsers do too from reading comments here. In the gapps case, I would never restore data from a different os version, reconfigure them as they were and let them get synced to avoid problems.
I'm using rom toolbox pro to oc to 1512 and it works great.


----------



## nevertells

JustinTime said:


> Actually I just wanted to seenot, there are others who have problems with google chrome or if it is only me who encountered them.


Maybe if you described the problems you are having, then folks could tell you if they are or not, don't ya think?


----------



## ayhtida

amkaos said:


> when you say googlenow and youtube probs.. reminds me of my initial gapps prob..installed rolands 4.2 lite and fixed all the random app probs except the one i posted


Good thinking, but even if I don't open those apps or ANY apps for that matter, and just simply browse through settings, the audio will randomly stop (like the clicking of button press). I'm hoping someone experienced this and has been able to solve this.


----------



## gmickz

I've been lurking on this board since it first started (when TP firesale happened and I got 3 touchpads for my family), and I finally created a login. I just wanted to say how incredibly awesome all of the developers are that have worked on the TP throughout its life to make it one amazing device. Jcsullins and Dorregaray in particular have kept pushing the envelope and I just wanted to say thanks. A donation is certainly in order. Please have a beer on me!


----------



## Pongo

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Are you still unable to click the links for the download? I had them on mediafire but they got removed, repeatedly I also have some up on Zippy share, are you able to use links from that one?
> 
> Try this CM9(CWM6) Package
> http://www33.zippysh...67158/file.html


The Zippyshare (!) link works fine, thank you!
Still no joy with 2Shared though. Sorry I don't have any more technical details other than nothing happens!
Will give it a try from my friends PC tomorrow to see if its related to ISPs.


----------



## freak2k

Is there any way to activate mass storage in CM10? It works perfectly while I'm in CWM but there's no such option in CM10


----------



## Dorregaray

Gradular said:


> Yeah its not practical, but in a bind... I was more hoping that would help you figure out bugs in the other modes.


I've put the more details why I'm not supporting panorama mode in this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37091-unofficial-cm10-with-working-camera/#entry1042513


----------



## Gradular

Dorregaray said:


> I've put the more details why I'm not supporting panorama mode in this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37091-unofficial-cm10-with-working-camera/#entry1042513


Ok. That explains it for me. Thanks!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar

Is there a link to developer Green's advice about not using TWRP/ CWM to flash Roms due to corruption, I have tried to search but couldn't find it . Many thanks.


----------



## Bwangster12

_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]I thought I saw in some Youtube reviews of the latest build that the camera app displays the camera preview in almost a full screen. My camera is really only displaying a shrunken down preview image. Is that expected as of the latest fix?[/background]_


----------



## nevertells

sstar said:


> Is there a link to developer Green's advice about not using TWRP/ CWM to flash Roms due to corruption, I have tried to search but couldn't find it . Many thanks.


What do you want to know. I have been in direct contact with him and I was the one to post in the ACMEInstaller3 thread about the problem based on information provided by Green. If you read that thread, I think you will find all the info you need, but I'm always happy to answers questions if you don't.


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> _[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]I thought I saw in some Youtube reviews of the latest build that the camera app displays the camera preview in almost a full screen. My camera is really only displaying a shrunken down preview image. Is that expected as of the latest fix?[/background]_


Everyone was complaining about aspect ratio and the result is what you see now. Take some pictures and look at the result you get. Keep in mind that this implementation of the camera on the TouchPad is never going to be perfect. Dorregaray managed to work around the fact that Qualcomm would not release it's proprietary camera code. So what he has managed to cobble together is amazing, but is based on what he was able to figure out on his own with no help from Qualcomm. So the answer is yes, that is what is to be expected. If you did not see how it looked before the latest fix, then you can't appreciate how it looks now.
Did you know that he has been working on this since the beginning of the year or there abouts?


----------



## sstar

nevertells said:


> What do you want to know. I have been in direct contact with him and I was the one to post in the ACMEInstaller3 thread about the problem based on information provided by Green. If you read that thread, I think you will find all the info you need, but I'm always happy to answers questions if you don't.


I am trying to respond to a post by ViViDboarder a developer who started this thread on XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400649 on TWRP and has said that he is unaware of any problems or for further information in this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35304137&postcount=192 .
I just wanted to steer him in the right direction.
Thanks for responding but I think you are probably better placed/ informed to answer him as I see you are a regular poster over there as well.
Regards

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JustinTime

In Skype I have my camera working fine but the incoming video is not rotating. It stays in landscape and doesn't rotate to portrait.


----------



## sstar

JustinTime said:


> In Skype I have my camera working fine but the incoming video is not rotating. It stays in landscape and doesn't rotate to portrait.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
I can't get Skype to rotate either but all other apps do including camera.


----------



## nevertells

sstar said:


> I am trying to respond to a post by ViViDboarder a developer who started this thread on XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400649 on TWRP and has said that he is unaware of any problems or for further information in this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35304137&postcount=192 .
> I just wanted to steer him in the right direction.
> Thanks for responding but I think you are probably better placed/ informed to answer him as I see you are a regular poster over there as well.
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Taken care of. Go have a look at my post.


----------



## sstar

nevertells said:


> Taken care of. Go have a look at my post.


Thanks and I used the link nitrobg gave for your post very interesting read.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wellzy4eva

How much smoother does the Touchpad run in CM10 compared to the latest CM9 nightly?


----------



## synchron

Wellzy4eva said:


> How much smoother does the Touchpad run in CM10 compared to the latest CM9 nightly?


I still think it's alot smoother and jcsullins P5 is a lot more stabler. The Google Now feature of jb is like Siri for Android. I only played around with the new CM9 nightly a few hours and the only thing it wins out is playing flash videos. D's camera enhancements are great in both versions so that's a tie.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Update Jcsullins has posted a new CM10 Camera Build 20121211:

http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip

Thank you Jcsullins I look forward to testing this new build Lets test it out and report back our findings guys.

Update:

-Flash Dorregarays preview # 5 Patch to get the Video recording working.

http://goo.im/devs/D...ra-preview5.zip

Update:
Testing CM10 Camera Build 20121211:
-Camera rotation is fixed.
-Zoom works.
-Panorama can be previewed but is rotated and the screen flashes.
-The Gallery and Camera app are present.
-The problem with the device rebooting when Bluetooth was disabled appears to be fixed.


----------



## synchron

Hey guys, I'm wondering if I'm in some sort of bind. I have 2 nandroid backups I'm happy with, one is for CM9 and one is for CM10. The backups are both done with TWRP 2.1.1 and I'd like to update TWRP but am concerned that I'll lose one of the backups since I read that new versions are not backwards compatible. In CM10, when I flash something from GooManager, when it gets to the TWRP part it stops (some mounting problem) and I need to manually install the zip - it runs fine in CM9. So I figure updating will fix this as well as some other enhancements like the keyboard to name the backups, etc.

Should I just update to 2.2.0 since everyone's saying to stay away from 2.3.x? And will I lose one of my nandroid backups once I update? Or would I have to update in both CM9 and CM10 since TWRP resides in boot partition, meaning it becomes part of the ROM image so when I restore the other image the older version 2.1.1 will come back. If that's the case, I might just leave CM9 with TWRP 2.1.1 and only update TWRP for CM10 since CM9 might become obsolete pretty soon and 2.1.1 will suffice for the very little flashing I will be doing on it.


----------



## donniewb420

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Update Jcsullins has posted a new CM10 Camera Build 20121211:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip
> 
> Thank you Jcsullins I look forward to testing this new build Lets test it out and report back our findings guys.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Testing CM10 Camera Build 20121211:
> -Camera rotation is fixed without the need for Dorregarays preview # 5 Patch.
> -Video recording works.
> -Panorama sort of works but the preview is rotated and the screen flashes.
> -The Gallery and Camera app are present.
> -The problem with the device rebooting when Bluetooth was disabled appears to be fixed.


For clarification, we still cant only flash this rom and have a working camera along with Gallery and Cam app? Correct? Still the need to flash Dorregarays previous camera patch?

Thank you.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

donniewb420 said:


> For clarification, we still cant only flash this rom and have a working camera along with Gallery and Cam app? Correct? Still the need to flash Dorregarays previous camera patch?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi

You will still need to install Dorregarays preview 5 patch in order to get the video recording working. However the camera rotation will be normal by default. You should also be able to locate the default camera app and gallery.


----------



## cdzo72

synchron said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if I'm in some sort of bind. I have 2 nandroid backups I'm happy with, one is for CM9 and one is for CM10. The backups are both done with TWRP 2.1.1 and I'd like to update TWRP but am concerned that I'll lose one of the backups since I read that new versions are not backwards compatible. In CM10, when I flash something from GooManager, when it gets to the TWRP part it stops (some mounting problem) and I need to manually install the zip - it runs fine in CM9. So I figure updating will fix this as well as some other enhancements like the keyboard to name the backups, etc.
> 
> Should I just update to 2.2.0 since everyone's saying to stay away from 2.3.x? And will I lose one of my nandroid backups once I update? Or would I have to update in both CM9 and CM10 since TWRP resides in boot partition, meaning it becomes part of the ROM image so when I restore the other image the older version 2.1.1 will come back. If that's the case, I might just leave CM9 with TWRP 2.1.1 and only update TWRP for CM10 since CM9 might become obsolete pretty soon and 2.1.1 will suffice for the very little flashing I will be doing on it.


You should fresh install CM10 and reinstall everything manually because of the issues discussed with TWRP

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew

sstar said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
> I can't get Skype to rotate either but all other apps do including camera.


That's the new Skype update. It only stays in landscape. If you check out the comments on the play store you'll see people are pissed. I don't mind cause I've been sick of turning my touchpad in portrait mode for skype

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## namecaps

Just to let you know I just installed CM10 using acmeuninstaller/acmeinstaller 3, it was working fine after first boot. Then after rebook (after changing density in Lcd density modder app) all I'm getting is just black screen while booting (after Loading Cyanogemod first screen). Any ideas?

EDIT: Just reinstalled, did all except installing LCD density pro and it works.

Also. I heard that after install preview5 patch gallery and camera icons will be there, but I have only gallery icon. Any ideas?


----------



## upsidedown

so am i able to use cwm to flash these files over the 20121105 build (from a clean install using Acmeinstaller 3) or do i still have to use Acmeinstaller 3 to update to thi build over my previous Cm10 build.

many thanks.



RolandDeschain79 said:


> Update Jcsullins has posted a new CM10 Camera Build 20121211:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip
> 
> Thank you Jcsullins I look forward to testing this new build Lets test it out and report back our findings guys.
> 
> Update:
> 
> -Flash Dorregarays preview # 5 Patch to get the Video recording working.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/D...ra-preview5.zip
> 
> Update:
> Testing CM10 Camera Build 20121211:
> -Camera rotation is fixed.
> -Zoom works.
> -Panorama can be previewed but is rotated and the screen flashes.
> -The Gallery and Camera app are present.
> -The problem with the device rebooting when Bluetooth was disabled appears to be fixed.


----------



## Rashp

Many thanks Jcsullins, Dorregaray & others helping to shape up CM10 for the normal touchpad users. Exceptional work. Hope at some point, CM10 test build is blessed and become the regular nightly builds.


----------



## synchron

I flashed the latest 1211 experimental ROM with camera patch and, in general, it works great. I'm happy I got the old camera interface back with non-stretched non full screen preview. Here's the few bug reports:

1) Zoom still only goes to x3 and then resets to normal. Stills and recorded video are still not WYSIWYG with preview screen.
2) When taking TP off the charger and then putting it back on, sound is reverted back to the speakers if listening with Bluetooth headset.

Kudos to the devs for another fine job! Getting closer to an alpha release.


----------



## namecaps

Hm, another issue now. My battery is showin 100% charged since I disconnected it from charger 4hrs ago (also in cwm/twrm/webos). Any ideas? I'm sure it hanged, but it's not showing it's connected...any ideas?


----------



## Gradular

namecaps said:


> Hm, another issue now. My battery is showin 100% charged since I disconnected it from charger 4hrs ago (also in cwm/twrm/webos). Any ideas? I'm sure it hanged, but it's not showing it's connected...any ideas?


Did you at least try a reboot?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sidw7

namecaps said:


> Just to let you know I just installed CM10 using acmeuninstaller/acmeinstaller 3, it was working fine after first boot. Then after rebook (after changing density in Lcd density modder app) all I'm getting is just black screen while booting (after Loading Cyanogemod first screen). Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Just reinstalled, did all except installing LCD density pro and it works.
> 
> Also. I heard that after install preview5 patch gallery and camera icons will be there, but I have only gallery icon. Any ideas?


maybe you could try to use the local.prop trick. i did it with mine and it works fine. tried it by changing build.prop too and it's ok. only problem i found when i installed gapps 4.2 which was with the default jb launcher, the screen didn't wallpaper. other launcher all wworks fine though


----------



## Lothinator

synchron said:


> I still think it's alot smoother and jcsullins P5 is a lot more stabler. The Google Now feature of jb is like Siri for Android. I only played around with the new CM9 nightly a few hours and the only thing it wins out is playing flash videos. D's camera enhancements are great in both versions so that's a tie.


But what about Chrome? Chrome is an essential part of my work flow. Until that is reliable, and I have to stick to cm9.

Blasted from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## synchron

namecaps said:


> Hm, another issue now. My battery is showin 100% charged since I disconnected it from charger 4hrs ago (also in cwm/twrm/webos). Any ideas? I'm sure it hanged, but it's not showing it's connected...any ideas?


My TP, when in deep sleep, may stay at 100% for the first 4 to 5 hours. It then starts losing like 1% every hour. Now if yours shows 100% when it's awake that would be of concern.


----------



## synchron

Lothinator said:


> But what about Chrome? Chrome is an essential part of my work flow. Until that is reliable, and I have to stick to cm9.
> 
> Blasted from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


Aside from the flash player flickering, what's unreliable with Chrome browser. Works fine for me and does a great job syncing all my bookmarks from 2 PC's. Very convenient.


----------



## nevertells

upsidedown said:


> so am i able to use cwm to flash these files over the 20121105 build (from a clean install using Acmeinstaller 3) or do i still have to use Acmeinstaller 3 to update to thi build over my previous Cm10 build.
> 
> many thanks.


Since you have installed using ACME3, you either have to use that or the new CWM6 that J.C. Sullins put out. If you use the old CWM to install a nightly, you will introduce file system corruption again.


----------



## danakajoel

Hi, I hope someone can help. I had CM9 latest nightly on my TP. I thought I followed the instructions in post 1 exactly to install CM10 but got a boot loop with the Cyanogenmod Loading logo. I rebooted into USB mode and my PC no longer recognises the device as a drive, instead I see it as an unspecified Palm device. Anyhow have any clues how I can fix? Thanks.


----------



## oldpapa49

What I understand from jcs is that you flash his newest and flash D's update-cm10-jcsullins-media-profiles.zip

http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/cmtouchpad/cm10-camera

Go there to get file..


----------



## amkaos

Lothinator said:


> But what about Chrome? Chrome is an essential part of my work flow. Until that is reliable, and I have to stick to cm9.
> 
> Blasted from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


maybe some of these probs include pages superimposing on top of themselves.. white noise boxes when pulling up bookmarks.. all display probs and the like..at least for me..i tried using an older version of chrome and tho not perfect atall, waaay better..i dont use any other feature other than the browser.. but after i tried it, i really dont wanna use another..


----------



## JustinTime

synchron said:


> Aside from the flash player flickering, what's unreliable with Chrome browser. Works fine for me and does a great job syncing all my bookmarks from 2 PC's. Very convenient.


When I try to use a onscreen keyboard after pressing one key the keyboard disappears from the screen but it is actually still there and if I can remember where the keys are I can press on them as if the are visible and it will type on letter and the keyboard will be visible again. Type another letter and the keyboard is not visible anymore and that repeats itself until I turn chrome off in frustration and go to the native browser.


----------



## amkaos

JustinTime said:


> When I try to use a onscreen keyboard after pressing one key the keyboard disappears from the screen but it is actually still there and if I can remember where the keys are I can press on them as if the are visible and it will type on letter and the keyboard will be visible again. Type another letter and the keyboard is not visible anymore and that repeats itself until I turn chrome off in frustration and go to the native browser.


yes..and the like.. reverting to older V of chrome killed that prob.. iirc.. plus i dont remr seeing pages superimposed on themselves.. if so, that plus all other probs greatly diminished..scrolling jitters and flicker completely gone..


----------



## amkaos

oldpapa49 said:


> What I understand from jcs is that you flash his newest and flash D's update-cm10-jcsullins-media-profiles.zip
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/D...pad/cm10-camera
> 
> Go there to get file..


i did get it.. havent flashed.. what does it do?thanx


----------



## oldpapa49

amkaos said:


> i did get it.. havent flashed.. what does it do?thanx


Fixes some minor issues on jcs stuff. No longer need the preview5. The next cm10 will have it all. I think that is due soon too.


----------



## Heart1010

Roland, your guide and your downloads contains always the old CWM version. Shouldn't we use the new CWM6 here? (or do you simply haven't the time to update your text/cminstall download package)

Thanks!


----------



## sstar

Heart1010 said:


> Roland, your guide and your downloads contains always the old CWM version. Shouldn't we use the new CWM6 here? (or do you simply haven't the time to update your text/cminstall download package)
> 
> Thanks!


Jcsullins has specifically said that cwm 6 is for testing and has not released a zip version although others may have. Personally i find this the most up to date guide on the net.
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donniewb420

I was hoping someone could help me. I flashed the most recent 12/11/12 rom from JCSullins along with the preview 5 fix, gapps JB 10/11/12 , clear caches etc...

I am not getting the gallery app which enables me to take pictures, nor a camera app. Can anyone advise if I am flashing something incorrectly.

Thank you.


----------



## Lothinator

JustinTime said:


> When I try to use a onscreen keyboard after pressing one key the keyboard disappears from the screen but it is actually still there and if I can remember where the keys are I can press on them as if the are visible and it will type on letter and the keyboard will be visible again. Type another letter and the keyboard is not visible anymore and that repeats itself until I turn chrome off in frustration and go to the native browser.


Yeah, that problem. Still there? Then I can't use CM10.

One other user "suggested" that reverting to an older Chrome might help, but sorry, that's a workaround not a fix.

Sure am glad that CM9 is still being fixed up. Nothing worse than abandoning development on the old version before the new version is as stable, as has happened on some devices.


----------



## cwstorm

Lothinator said:


> Yeah, that problem. Still there? Then I can't use CM10.
> 
> One other user "suggested" that reverting to an older Chrome might help, but sorry, that's a workaround not a fix.
> 
> Sure am glad that CM9 is still being fixed up. Nothing worse than abandoning development on the old version before the new version is as stable, as has happened on some devices.


Someone had mentioned that you can get the keyboard visible by turning the Touchpad from landscape the portrait. That has worked for me.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jy_p

Hi! Where can I get the CW6? I can't find it anywhere. 
I did found a file called "uImage.CWM6_tenderloin_20121204" but it is not a ZIP file so I don't know what to do with it if that is the right file.

And why is the installation instruction are still using CW5 if we all know that there is a CW6 now?


----------



## sstar

jy_p said:


> Hi! Where can I get the CW6? I can't find it anywhere.
> I did found a file called "uImage.CWM6_tenderloin_20121204" but it is not a ZIP file so I don't know what to do with it if that is the right file.
> 
> And why is the installation instruction are still using CW5 if we all know that there is a CW6 now?


Read post#1082
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cwstorm

sstar said:


> Read post#1082
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Check out post #204 in the ACMEInstaller3 forum by Jcsullins. He has "officially released" CWM6.

Edit: also in ACMEInstaller3 forum, post #200, jcsullins talks about the new TWRP v2.3.2.3.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trekrev

jy_p said:


> OK, fixed CWM6 update package has been "officially released"
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...in-20121212.zip
> 
> Any CWM users should upgrade to this version (including those who installed the CWM6 testing from a few days ago).
> 
> Note that it will remove any existing uImage.ClockworkMod or uImage.TWRP before install.


JC Sullins just posted this in the ACMEInstaller3 thread. Now it is an official release from him. *Thanks for all you do for the TP community JC*. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

There is additional info there worth reading by jc right after the cwm6 post.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Salvation27

I think we need to clean the OP up- and start fresh.....

Should have the install instructions using the new CM10 build- new CWM6 zip JC officially released- newest camera fix- and the way to go about resetting/ formatting everything with ACME3 uninstall/install......

I think having all these builds, patches and everything laid out is confusing people- and they should just have the newest links posted so nobody is fumbling with which one to use, and how to use them..... There's a crazy amount of files now, and instructions are being misconstrued because of "use this patch, then just flash this." Or "instead of using preview 5, just use this new zip." It's getting confusing and there'll probably be alot of questions/ problems going on without a fresh update for all to follow

And now that there shouldn't be any corruption with CWM6 or TWRP- we should just have a straightforward clean uninstall/ install with all files needed- and not any of the old builds, camera patches, etc....


----------



## Dorregaray

Salvation27 said:


> I think we need to clean the OP up- and start fresh.....
> 
> Should have the install instructions using the new CM10 build- new CWM6 zip JC officially released- newest camera fix- and the way to go about resetting/ formatting everything with ACME3 uninstall/install......
> 
> I think having all these builds, patches and everything laid out is confusing people- and they should just have the newest links posted so nobody is fumbling with which one to use, and how to use them..... There's a crazy amount of files now, and instructions are being misconstrued because of "use this patch, then just flash this." Or "instead of using preview 5, just use this new zip." It's getting confusing and there'll probably be alot of questions/ problems going on without a fresh update for all to follow
> 
> And now that there shouldn't be any corruption with CWM6 or TWRP- we should just have a straightforward clean uninstall/ install with all files needed- and not any of the old builds, camera patches, etc....


Those patches are for advanced users willing to help with the development by testing and providing feedback.While the development is in progress it's likely that there are some changes that are being reverted or rewritten in the next releases. So this may require additional work from the tester (like reflash the base rom or flash some additional patches).
The regular user, having no time to reflashing the amount of zips there and back, it is recommended to stay away of such builds and use only the official stable (eg. nightly) builds to avoid problems. When the development is finished the changes will be merged to the nightlies. Just be patient.


----------



## Salvation27

Dorregaray said:


> Those patches are for advanced users willing to help with the development by testing and providing feedback.While the development is in progress it's likely that there are some changes that are being reverted or rewritten in the next releases. So this may require additional work from the tester (like reflash the base rom or flash some additional patches).
> The regular user, having no time to reflashing the amount of zips there and back, it is recommended to stay away of such builds and use only the official stable (eg. nightly) builds to avoid problems. When the development is finished the changes will be merged to the nightlies. Just be patient.


I completely agree- and have been one of the guys flashing the new stuff- and reporting problems back to Roland, etc. 
I was just saying that most are asking for clarity again- in regards to what to flash CWM6 (now that it's released officially), ACME3Un/Install etc, flash for the camera, then flash what for the video recording, then there's a "service restored" zip and when to use that etc.

I'm assuming (correct me if wrong):

But the order should go:

ACMEInstall3
Flash new CWM6 or TWRP (since the new one apparently doesn't cause corrpution)
Flash the latest build for CM10
Flash Gapps
Flash Preview 5
Flash Media Profiles

And all should be good to go. And since one used ACMEUninstall- then ACMEInstall3.... we should just be able to flash the new build, and all these patches over again?


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> I completely agree- and have been one of the guys flashing the new stuff- and reporting problems back to Roland, etc.
> I was just saying that most are asking for clarity again- in regards to what to flash CWM6 (now that it's released officially), ACME3Un/Install etc, flash for the camera, then flash what for the video recording, then there's a "service restored" zip and when to use that etc.
> 
> I'm assuming (correct me if wrong):
> 
> But the order should go:
> 
> ACMEInstall3
> Flash new CWM6 or TWRP (since the new one apparently doesn't cause corrpution)
> Flash the latest build for CM10
> Flash Gapps
> Flash Preview 5
> Flash Media Profiles
> 
> And all should be good to go. And since one used ACMEUninstall- then ACMEInstall3.... we should just be able to flash the new build, and all these patches over again?


Nope, you got it wrong!









The order should be, and this is assuming that you want to keep all your settings, apps and data:

Make a nandroid backup using the new CWM6 or the newest TWRP
ACMEUninstaller
ACMEInstaller3(installing Moboot, the new CWM6, the same CM9 build you are currently using and Gapps)
Restore the nandroid backup with the new CWM6 ( see the TWRP note below)
Flash the latest CM10 with CWM6 or the new TWRP
Flash the 20121011 JB gapps
Flash:	http://goo.im/devs/D...ia-profiles.zip if the video recording in stock camera is not working

Note: If you made your nandroid backup using TWRP, you can just install CM9, Gapps and Moboot. Get CM setup and go download GooManager from the Playstore and use that to install the newest TWRP. Then you can restore the backup you made. If there is an installable zip for the newest TWRP, I am not aware of one, so the only way to install it is through GooManager.


----------



## Salvation27

Ok- I'm currently running CM10. I did ACME3 straight to CM10, after doing a Full Secure Erase, etc...... I have no backups for CM9, being that I never used it after fully restoring TP.

Hence why I was asking if I can just flash the new stuff using CWM6 (the official release one) OVER what I have now (CM10)


----------



## DaveG1968

nevertells said:


> Nope, you got it wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The order should be, and this is assuming that you want to keep all your settings, apps and data:
> 
> Make a nandroid backup using the new CWM6 or the newest TWRP
> ACMEUninstaller
> ACMEInstaller3(installing Moboot, the new CWM6, the same CM9 build you are currently using and Gapps)
> Restore the nandroid backup with the new CWM6 ( see the TWRP note below)
> Flash the latest CM10 with CWM6 or the new TWRP
> Flash the 20121011 JB gapps
> Flash:	http://goo.im/devs/D...ia-profiles.zip if the video recording in stock camera is not working
> 
> Note: If you made your nandroid backup using TWRP, you can just install CM9, Gapps and Moboot. Get CM setup and go download GooManager from the Playstore and use that to install the newest TWRP. Then you can restore the backup you made. If there is an installable zip for the newest TWRP, I am not aware of one, so the only way to install it is through GooManager.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

So if I'm understanding correctly, if I follow these instructions everything saved on my SD partition will be safe, all I have to do is restore my backups and that's it? Or do I need to save the entire contents of the SD partition to something else first?


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> Ok- I'm currently running CM10. I did ACME3 straight to CM10, after doing a Full Secure Erase, etc...... I have no backups for CM9, being that I never used it after fully restoring TP.
> 
> Hence why I was asking if I can just flash the new stuff using CWM6 (the official release one) OVER what I have now (CM10)


YES!


----------



## nevertells

DaveG1968 said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2
> 
> So if I'm understanding correctly, if I follow these instructions everything saved on my SD partition will be safe, all I have to do is restore my backups and that's it? Or do I need to save the entire contents of the SD partition to something else first?


Nothing is touched on the SD card(partition). However, one should always move a copy of the their latest backup over to their PC as a safety measure should something go horribly wrong on the TouchPad. As always, remember, you are treading in experimental territory and the risk is great that something could go wrong. You could loose all settings, data, apps and worst case brick your TouchPad. If you keep critical or sensitive data on your TouchPad, you should always have a backup elsewhere, like on your PC. Now that I have scared the hell out of you, go have fun.


----------



## JustinTime

Now that I'm on CM10 I see, from time to time, the led in the home button flushing. I get it, sometimes, when I'm in the kindle app or , sometimes, when I'm charging. Does it mean our gifted developers cracked the mystery of the elusive led or is it something random and not controlled?


----------



## Salvation27

The LED blinks whenever I get a new notification (at least for me)


----------



## jy_p

Thanks guys for CW6 clarification and update!

;-)

But again, how to remove TWRP? Simply delete the folder and reinstall moboot? Or should I remove everything (ACMEUninstall) and reinstall with it?


----------



## thecatinthehat

Is chrome still broken with 12/11 build?


----------



## sstar

jy_p said:


> Thanks guys for CW6 clarification and update!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> But again, how to remove TWRP? Simply delete the folder and reinstall moboot? Or should I remove everything (ACMEUninstall) and reinstall with it?


If you flash the CWM 6 zip with TWRP it will remove TWRP for you and rewrite your default recovery folder for you, couldn't be simpler.
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvation27

sstar said:


> If you flash the CWM 6 zip with TWRP it will remove TWRP for you and rewrite your default recovery folder for you, couldn't be simpler.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


It should work- however I had to go in and delete the uimage for TWRP


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys

Lots of recent developments with the recovery. Sorry I have been a bit busy but will get stuff going in the next couple days. Updating the OP with the new CWM6 was always the plan but I wasn't going to do it until CWM6 was official. I should have everything updated in a day or two. I will make a video explaining how to clean up your system and free us from the corruption issues for good.

Thanks for keeping the thread up to date guys. Huge thanks to Jcsullins and Dorregaray for giving us such awesome Roms to play with


----------



## JustinTime

Salvation27 said:


> The LED blinks whenever I get a new notification (at least for me)


Maybe that's what it is with me too I just didn't make the mental connection.


----------



## gamesfrager

@OP
Thank you very much for this detailed tutorial.
There is one thing I hope you or someone else could clarify it for me.

I have TWRP as the recovery program, would following the steps to install CM10 cause problems, as one of the files being flashed is CWR? would that conflict with TWRP or is it fine?

Regards,
Sinan


----------



## jy_p

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Lots of recent developments with the recovery. Sorry I have been a bit busy but will get stuff going in the next couple days. Updating the OP with the new CWM6 was always the plan but I wasn't going to do it until CWM6 was official. I should have everything updated in a day or two. I will make a video explaining how to clean up your system and free us from the corruption issues for good.
> 
> Thanks for keeping the thread up to date guys. Huge thanks to Jcsullins and Dorregaray for giving us such awesome Roms to play with


Sounds good, it is always fun to see your videos! ;-)


----------



## woleverine

You are the best way to get in touchpad news on Android.
Thank you


----------



## modd

gamesfrager said:


> @OP
> Thank you very much for this detailed tutorial.
> There is one thing I hope you or someone else could clarify it for me.
> 
> I have TWRP as the recovery program, would following the steps to install CM10 cause problems, as one of the files being flashed is CWR? would that conflict with TWRP or is it fine?
> 
> Regards,
> Sinan


It is fine. You will have both TWRP and CWM both options at powerup. However some people had issues due to lack of space in /boot partition. I have both CWM and TWRP installed. If you don't need TWRP, you can just delete the file uimage.TWRP in /boot folder by using any root enabled file explorer.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Well, I've pretty much blown up my TP twice (soft bricked), Acme UnInstalled twice, webdoctored twice, and attempted to install CM10, gapps for jb, moboot, & CWM6 upteen times. So far all I have to show for it is:
Booting CM10 without gapps
TWRP & CWM6 blew up my nandroid so nothing to go back to (this is how I ended up soft bricked the second time)

Can someone please tell me two things because I am so frustrated right now:
1. how in the @$%#$ do I get CWM6 to install?
2. how in the %$^@$%#$ do I get gapps to install?

TYVM 
Sorry for the rant it has been a very long 24 hours and I can't tell you how sorry I am that I even considered doing this.
$%@^#$% file corruption issue! I should have left well enough alone!


----------



## oldpapa49

Geekswife1992 said:


> Well, I've pretty much blown up my TP twice (soft bricked), Acme UnInstalled twice, webdoctored twice, and attempted to install CM10, gapps for jb, moboot, & CWM6 upteen times. So far all I have to show for it is:
> Booting CM10 without gapps
> TWRP & CWM6 blew up my nandroid so nothing to go back to (this is how I ended up soft bricked the second time)
> 
> Can someone please tell me two things because I am so frustrated right now:
> 1. how in the @$%#$ do I get CWM6 to install?
> 2. how in the %$^@$%#$ do I get gapps to install?
> 
> TYVM
> Sorry for the rant it has been a very long 24 hours and I can't tell you how sorry I am that I even considered doing this.
> $%@^#$% file corruption issue! I should have left well enough alone!


If you are able to boot to Android, get GooManager. You can flash GAPPS for android right from it..

You can also get TWRP via the 3 buttons on upper right


----------



## Geekswife1992

oldpapa49 said:


> If you are able to boot to Android, get GooManager. You can flash GAPPS for android right from it..
> 
> You can also get TWRP via the 3 buttons on upper right


Thanks, I didn't think I could use Goomanager without a recovery installed. And well, yeah, TWRP is what really blew things up for me so so I will NOT go there again. 
Anyone have ideas for getting CWM6 installed?


----------



## sstar

Did you rename gapps so that it began update- if not that's why.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geekswife1992

sstar said:


> Did you rename gapps so that it began update- if not that's why.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Yes I did. Actually, I tried it several times and many ways. 
Maybe I will just go back to Cm9 and just forget this for now. :-\


----------



## oldpapa49

Geekswife1992 said:


> Thanks, I didn't think I could use Goomanager without a recovery installed. And well, yeah, TWRP is what really blew things up for me so so I will NOT go there again.
> Anyone have ideas for getting CWM6 installed?


TWRP has been fix, newest is 2.3.2.x


----------



## Geekswife1992

oldpapa49 said:


> TWRP has been fix, newest is 2.3.2.x


You know that's what I thought too. My restore soft bricked my TP. And I think that there is something lingering somewhere because no matter what I do I can't get CWM6 or gapps installed.

I have AcmeUninstalled
Got caught in hp logo boot loop (webdoctored out that)
Secure erased
AcmeInsall3 all of the CM10 files:
I have tried them together
I have tried them individually
I have redownloaded them
I have renamed them
All I can get working is the CM10 ROM with camera patch (which is great but not very productive without gapps)

I don't want to use TWRP again. Once bitten twice shy. Sorry but this whole thing started because my backup literally soft bricked the TP.


----------



## sstar

Why don't you try downloading the CWM 6 ulimage and copying into your boot folder if that is successful you should be able to DL gapps and flash it with CWM .
PM me if you need a link.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geekswife1992

sstar said:


> Why don't you try downloading the CWM 6 ulimage and copying into your boot folder if that is successful you should be able to DL gapps and flash it with CWM .
> PM me if you need a link.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Can you tell me what the name of _*all*_ the files/folders that end up in the boot folder(s) are? I am concerned about bricking again due to boot sector being too full.


----------



## sstar

Below are screenshots of my boot folder, I had to take 3 in order to show them all.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2 PS the size of my boot folder is 25.09mb 
Hope this helps.


----------



## robertg212

im new im jus trying to jaibreak my pad and add some games and music and make the camera work as a onine cam can someone anybody pls help send me the info to [email protected] PLS pLS PLS PLS PLS ASAP


----------



## Gradular

sstar said:


> Why don't you try downloading the CWM 6 ulimage and copying into your boot folder if that is successful you should be able to DL gapps and flash it with CWM .
> PM me if you need a link.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


What gapps are you trying to install?

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar

Gradular said:


> What gapps are you trying to install?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


You're quoting the wrong person I am not trying to install anything.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

Oops.. I meant for Geekswife, what gapps date are you flashing?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## thecatinthehat

thecatinthehat said:


> Is chrome still broken with 12/11 build?


Just tried it on 12/11 build and while there are some graphically glitches (cm9 is mostly glitch free for chrome ATM), it basically works. Really glad for the new version of cwm. It's fixed a lot of issues for me. Hopefully everything is resolved soon.


----------



## twowheelsonly

I would like to confirm that the following ( update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip created by jcsullins for cm7) was just successfully applied to the latest experimental build with camera (thanks dorregay). My internal storage was increased by 2048 from 1450(ish) to 3450. See attached screenshots.

I flashed it using TWRP.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sidw7

Geekswife1992 said:


> Can you tell me what the name of _*all*_ the files/folders that end up in the boot folder(s) are? I am concerned about bricking again due to boot sector being too full.


just extract uImage.ClockworkMod from the latest cwm6 and put it into boot folder then check android.default.recovery if it says ClockworkMod. if it does, then you are good to go. just make sure it's the same as the the ClockworkMod after uImage as i heard it's case sensitive. to be safe though, the 2 files are in the zip so drop both of them into boot folder


----------



## Geekswife1992

sstar said:


> just extract uImage.ClockworkMod from the latest cwm6 and put it into boot folder then check android.default.recovery if it says ClockworkMod. if it does, then you are good to go. just make sure it's the same as the the ClockworkMod after uImage as i heard it's case sensitive. to be safe though, the 2 files are in the zip so drop both of them into boot folder


As I responded before it will not allow me to extract or copy anything to /boot. I am using ES File Explorer. I can extract them to the SD Card, but obviously this does me no good. I have gone in and changed the permissions for root access and to mount the system as writable. I am at a loss here. Acme 3 doesn't work for these files for some unknown reason, nor can I use them from the tablet. I think TWRP & older version of CWM must have really screwed up my partitions or something because I have never had a problem until I restored a TWRP backup in preparation for CM10. The only thing I intended to do here was clean install CM9 using ACME 3 and restore my current data. Because I had no data from backup to use I figured I would just go ahead and take the plunge into CM10. Clearly this was a big mistake.

Update: Tried another file explorer app and FINALLY got CWM6 installed. Yes! But still no joy with gapps. Quick System Info Pro says I have 387MB for system storage with 17.9MB free. I am wondering if that is my problem; not enough room for gapps to install. I don't know. This has just become a very costly situation for me. 
Any ideas?


----------



## sstar

Geekswife1992 said:


> Thank you for the images. This is exactly what I wanted to know. Unfortunately, I can't seem to extract or copy anything into /boot
> 
> I am trying to flash this one: gapps-jb-20121011-signed. I have downloaded it from the OP as well as the CM gapps Goo.im Downloads page. And yes I have added 'update-' to the beginning. Also tried 'Update-' and many other things. No joy.
> 
> As I responded before it will not allow me to extract or copy anything to /boot. I am using ES File Explorer. I can extract them to the SD Card, but obviously this does me no good. I have gone in and changed the permissions for root access and to mount the system as writable. I am at a loss here. Acme 3 doesn't work for these files for some unknown reason, nor can I use them from the tablet. I think TWRP & older version of CWM must have really screwed up my partitions or something because I have never had a problem until I restored a TWRP backup in preparation for CM10. The only thing I intended to do here was clean install CM9 using ACME 3 and restore my current data. Because I had no data from backup to use I figured I would just go ahead and take the plunge into CM10. Clearly this was a big mistake.


Download an app called Rom toolbox lite that will allow you to do anything you want . Here is a link to the earlier https://www.box.com/shared/gtkj5awd33rxy48bqbu7 but with Rom toolbox you should be good to go

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

Geekswife1992 said:


> Thank you for the images. This is exactly what I wanted to know. Unfortunately, I can't seem to extract or copy anything into /boot
> 
> I am trying to flash this one: gapps-jb-20121011-signed. I have downloaded it from the OP as well as the CM gapps Goo.im Downloads page. And yes I have added 'update-' to the beginning. Also tried 'Update-' and many other things. No joy.
> 
> As I responded before it will not allow me to extract or copy anything to /boot. I am using ES File Explorer. I can extract them to the SD Card, but obviously this does me no good. I have gone in and changed the permissions for root access and to mount the system as writable. I am at a loss here. Acme 3 doesn't work for these files for some unknown reason, nor can I use them from the tablet. I think TWRP & older version of CWM must have really screwed up my partitions or something because I have never had a problem until I restored a TWRP backup in preparation for CM10. The only thing I intended to do here was clean install CM9 using ACME 3 and restore my current data. Because I had no data from backup to use I figured I would just go ahead and take the plunge into CM10. Clearly this was a big mistake.


Hmm.. I think something was left behind when you wiped. I was one of those whose twrp update messed up the boot partition. After running uninstaller, I ran a preware app called "remove android". I then did a full erase, but still found an android.recovery file in the boot folder. I erased that. Then I fresh installed the latest files. Hopefully this helps you out some.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> Well, I've pretty much blown up my TP twice (soft bricked), Acme UnInstalled twice, webdoctored twice, and attempted to install CM10, gapps for jb, moboot, & CWM6 upteen times. So far all I have to show for it is:
> Booting CM10 without gapps
> TWRP & CWM6 blew up my nandroid so nothing to go back to (this is how I ended up soft bricked the second time)
> 
> Can someone please tell me two things because I am so frustrated right now:
> 1. how in the @$%#$ do I get CWM6 to install?
> 2. how in the %$^@$%#$ do I get gapps to install?
> 
> TYVM
> Sorry for the rant it has been a very long 24 hours and I can't tell you how sorry I am that I even considered doing this.
> $%@^#$% file corruption issue! I should have left well enough alone!


Hope I'm not to late to the game, but thought I would give helping a shot.

If you have not run ACMEUninstaller to get back to no android installed, do that now.

Now, I know you made a nandroid backup of your CM9 install. Put the same date rom, gapps, moboot and the old cwm in the cminstall folder just like you did when your first installed Android. Question, what did you use to make that nandroid backup? I'm guessing from your troubles, you used the old cwm. If you did, install the files you put in cminstall using ACMEInstaller3. BTW, humor me, add "update" to the beginning of all four file's names. You know how that goes, right?
Now run ACME3 and you should have a working CM9. Assuming you used the old cwm to make that backup, now use it to restore it. You should now be back to where you were before all this started.

So you want to install CM10? Next step is to download the new CWM here:

http://goo.im/devs/j...in-20121212.zip

Put it somewhere on your TouchPad, in the Download folder for example. Use the old cwm to "Install Zip from SD card." Doing that will remove the old one and install the new one. Now to install CM10, you need the latest CM10 from J.C. Sullins:

http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip

You might need this file if video recording does not work in the stock camera:

http://goo.im/devs/D...ia-profiles.zip

So, boot to cwm and "install Zip from SD card" the CM10 from Sullins. Clear cache and Dalvik and reboot. You should now be running CM10 with all your apps, settings and data that you had in CM9. When you get a chance to try the stock camera and video does not work, flash that other file you downloaded.

Lastly, you want TWRP, for now I would leave that alone. I personally think there are some issues being worked out. After a few weeks of following the TWRP threads, then make a decision on that. Hope this helps.


----------



## thanks4playing

Geekswife1992 said:


> Well, I've pretty much blown up my TP twice (soft bricked), Acme UnInstalled twice, webdoctored twice, and attempted to install CM10, gapps for jb, moboot, & CWM6 upteen times. So far all I have to show for it is:
> Booting CM10 without gapps
> TWRP & CWM6 blew up my nandroid so nothing to go back to (this is how I ended up soft bricked the second time)
> 
> Can someone please tell me two things because I am so frustrated right now:
> 1. how in the @$%#$ do I get CWM6 to install?
> 2. how in the %$^@$%#$ do I get gapps to install?
> 
> TYVM
> Sorry for the rant it has been a very long 24 hours and I can't tell you how sorry I am that I even considered doing this.
> $%@^#$% file corruption issue! I should have left well enough alone!


I've been having the SAME exact problems. I've AcmeInstalled and UnInstalled this 15 times within the last 3 days. Could not get gapps to flash. Could not get Moboot to show TWRP or CWM. Withouth Gapps, could not get to the google play store to load Goo.Im, to get TWRP to get CWM6 to load. Everything has been reset, reflashed and scrubbed clean.

Finally figuring it out. OK 
0. On your PC, go find CWM6, unzip it and find uImage.ClockwordMod (something like that), copy that file to a directory /later on your touchpad
1. AcmeUnInstall
2. AcmeInstaller3 (cm10, moboot, (doesnt matter what else because it wont flash)) (gives some sort of uImage error)
3. Boot CM10
4. Find FileManager, change the settings so you have root access, exit and restart it.
5. Find /boot, click on the lock button and change the directory to RW
6. Find your uImage file you have stored in the other directory, copy it to the /boot folder
7. Lock the boot folder back up
8. Restart and you should be able to start putting your CM10 back to where it should be, using CWM.

I hope that helps you get back to booting CM10 or CM9 with gapps, and other things you will need to install from CWM or even TWRP.
From there I think you can handle it.


----------



## trekrev

twowheelsonly said:


> I would like to confirm that the following ( update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-data_plus_2048mb-signed.zip created by jcsullins for cm7) was just successfully applied to the latest experimental build with camera (thanks dorregay). My internal storage was increased by 2048 from 1450(ish) to 3450. See attached screenshots.
> 
> I flashed it using TWRP.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I concur that this happens when installing JC Sullins latest build for CM10-20121211-Experimental. Thanks to all our dedicated developers and contributors on this forum.


----------



## scy1192

I see a couple times in the OP it says to not let it run out of batteries. I usually (accidentally) let mine run all the way down and I haven't been bricked. It does take about a half hour of charging before it's able to actually boot up though, and when it does it only has ~5%.

Anyways, does anyone know of any kernels with Fast Charge? My TP isn't pulling its 2 amps from my 2.1 amp charger, probably because it's not the original charger.


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> Hope I'm not to late to the game, but thought I would give helping a shot.
> 
> If you have not run ACMEUninstaller to get back to no android installed, do that now.
> 
> Now, I know you made a nandroid backup of your CM9 install. Put the same date rom, gapps, moboot and the old cwm in the cminstall folder just like you did when your first installed Android. Question, what did you use to make that nandroid backup? I'm guessing from your troubles, you used the old cwm. If you did, install the files you put in cminstall using ACMEInstaller3. BTW, humor me, add "update" to the beginning of all four file's names. You know how that goes, right?
> Now run ACME3 and you should have a working CM9. Assuming you used the old cwm to make that backup, now use it to restore it. You should now be back to where you were before all this started.
> 
> So you want to install CM10? Next step is to download the new CWM here:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...in-20121212.zip
> 
> Put it somewhere on your TouchPad, in the Download folder for example. Use the old cwm to "Install Zip from SD card." Doing that will remove the old one and install the new one. Now to install CM10, you need the latest CM10 from J.C. Sullins:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip
> 
> You might need this file if video recording does not work in the stock camera:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/D...ia-profiles.zip
> 
> So, boot to cwm and "install Zip from SD card" the CM10 from Sullins. Clear cache and Dalvik and reboot. You should now be running CM10 with all your apps, settings and data that you had in CM9. When you get a chance to try the stock camera and video does not work, flash that other file you downloaded.
> 
> Lastly, you want TWRP, for now I would leave that alone. I personally think there are some issues being worked out. After a few weeks of following the TWRP threads, then make a decision on that. Hope this helps.


LOL
Nevertells, I was hoping you would chime in because I knew of anyone you would have some ideas.
The thing is I DID AmceUninstall first. I have read this thread and others honestly, specifically looking for your comments on what to do and the order.







As far as I can tell the only steps I forgot to do were:
Data reset via Android side of things
Check to make sure that my CM9 CWM6 backup actually transferred from my TP to my computer.
I really wasn't too upset about not having the CWM6 backup handy because I did have a TWRP backup. And as far as I knew I was using the latest and greatest version when I used it.
So here are the steps I went through as best as I can remember at this point (sorry in advance for the length but maybe this will help some other poor shmuck)
1. backed up working CM9 with TitaniumBackup (thank God I did this)
2. backed up working CM9 with TWRP
3. installed CWM6
4. backed up working CM9 with CWM6
5. copied entire SD Card to Windows 7 32bit PC (or so I thought - didn't get CWM6 backup)
6. ran ACMEUninstall
7. did erase SD Card from webos side
8. used ACMEInstall3 to put current CM9 rom back on without the file corruption issue
9. rebooted to hp logo pulsing for hours would not charge
10. tried to webdoctor but couldn't at first because battery was too low
11. webdoctor changed the logo and allowed me to charge enough to run it.
12. did a secure erase from webos
13. set up webos side of things
14. used ACMEInstall3 again and got CM9 clean install
15. downloaded and used goomanager to install TWRP
16. used TWRP to restore backup
17. rebooted to a triangle with exclamation point
18. webdoctored again
19. secure erased again
20. set up webos side again
21. used ACMEInstall3 to load CM10 with gapps, CWM6, and the camera patch
22. got CM10, but no gapps or CWM6. (I am not sure if the patch applied because in all of this I did not research what it was specifically supposed to change)

From here it get very messy because I tried dozens of combinations using ACMEInstall3. Both names of files and which files.
Several suggested copying the uImage into /boot to get CWM6 installed. I was concerned with this because I know that the boot partition is very small and if it gets too full the TP will not boot and may not be recoverable. Someone (sstar to give credit where credit is due) graciously provided me with screen shots of all files in /boot so that I could do this with confidence.
Then I ran into the issue of ES File Explorer not allowing me to copy the files despite having the settings adjusted accordingly.
In the end I tried a differ file explorer and managed to get CWM6 'installed'.
I never did get gapps to install properly. For some reason I got the playstore and google search, but nothing else. So I downloaded everything else from the playstore and used TitaniumBackup to restore my data.
I finally have my tablet close to where it was when it blew up. And it only took 3 days to do it!
I don't know if I will be able to update from here because of the gapps issue which is a real bummer.

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and help.
Please understand that I am NOT dissing devs at all with this. What they have done is incredible! And I am truly grateful and more dependent on their work than I realized. I am not sure what caused my initial problem, but I do know that the second soft brick was a TWRP backup problem.

Now maybe I can check out JB and see what all the excitement is about.


----------



## Geekswife1992

thanks4playing said:


> I've been having the SAME exact problems. I've AcmeInstalled and UnInstalled this 15 times within the last 3 days. Could not get gapps to flash. Could not get Moboot to show TWRP or CWM. Withouth Gapps, could not get to the google play store to load Goo.Im, to get TWRP to get CWM6 to load. Everything has been reset, reflashed and scrubbed clean.
> 
> Finally figuring it out. OK
> 0. On your PC, go find CWM6, unzip it and find uImage.ClockwordMod (something like that), copy that file to a directory /later on your touchpad
> 1. AcmeUnInstall
> 2. AcmeInstaller3 (cm10, moboot, (doesnt matter what else because it wont flash)) (gives some sort of uImage error)
> 3. Boot CM10
> 4. Find FileManager, change the settings so you have root access, exit and restart it.
> 5. Find /boot, click on the lock button and change the directory to RW
> 6. Find your uImage file you have stored in the other directory, copy it to the /boot folder
> 7. Lock the boot folder back up
> 8. Restart and you should be able to start putting your CM10 back to where it should be, using CWM.
> 
> I hope that helps you get back to booting CM10 or CM9 with gapps, and other things you will need to install from CWM or even TWRP.
> From there I think you can handle it.


Thank you for sharing! For the last 3 days I have thought I was going crazy! It just didn't make any sense. I'm a fairly logical person with above average intelligence but this made me question alot of things. If you read my post to Nevertells you can see all of the things I tried and what finally worked. I was fortunate to get at least the playstore to install so that I could move forward. I hope someone is able to figure what is happening here so that you don't have to side load playstore to move forward because that is the only thing I can think of to try in your situation.


----------



## Gradular

Geekswife1992 said:


> Thank you for sharing! For the last 3 days I have thought I was going crazy! It just didn't make any sense. I'm a fairly logical person with above average intelligence but this made me question alot of things. If you read my post to Nevertells you can see all of the things I tried and what finally worked. I was fortunate to get at least the playstore to install so that I could move forward. I hope someone is able to figure what is happening here so that you don't have to side load playstore to move forward because that is the only thing I can think of to try in your situation.


Try your gapps again but before you reboot, go to advanced/report error. This will create a log file in the clockworkmod folder. Open it up in any txt veiwer and scroll all the way to the bottom. That will give you any error messages that you might not see while flashing.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## noseph

scy1192 said:


> I see a couple times in the OP it says to not let it run out of batteries. I usually (accidentally) let mine run all the way down and I haven't been bricked. It does take about a half hour of charging before it's able to actually boot up though, and when it does it only has ~5%.
> 
> Anyways, does anyone know of any kernels with Fast Charge? My TP isn't pulling its 2 amps from my 2.1 amp charger, probably because it's not the original charger.


The only charger that will work properly with the TouchPad is the HP TouchPad charger, all others are wired to work with the iPad and will only trickle charge the TouchPad.


----------



## vff

Not sure how many out there are in my position, but I ran CWM(old) once to update ROM, then installed TWRP, and have been using that since day 2 and am not having any problems updating or running CM10 other than the known small issues. I am on the latest release of all CM10 updates and the TP is working as expected. One thing I did NOT do was upgrade from CM9. I uninstalled CM9 and erased my entire TP before installing CM10. I certainly wont bother with the uninstall-reinstall dilemma just to realign my partition size that isn't causing issues. I have had a steady 394mb system partition since I stopped using CWM. I am not saying this is right or that anyone else isnt having issues, only that I am not having any issues so why bother with all the frustration until I do? I am sure at some point in the future, with the official release, I will uninstall all and start over again...


----------



## scy1192

noseph said:


> The only charger that will work properly with the TouchPad is the HP TouchPad charger, all others are wired to work with the iPad and will only trickle charge the TouchPad.


I've seen kernels on other devices with something called "Fast Charge" that let the device draw more current from *anywhere*, even a computer's USB port (although that's very unsafe). Example. Is this not possible on the TouchPad?


----------



## synchron

So what are the alternatives to copying over the uImage.ClockworkMod file if ES File xplorer won't take? Everything is set with root permissions. Isn't the boot partition just 30 M? It seems I'm trying to copy about 4 M to a partition that only has 0.6 M free space. BTW, I'd rather not replace the uImage.TWRP file as most folk are able to have both reside on their system and if I get rid of TWRP my precious nandroid backups will be worthless.


----------



## Salvation27

synchron said:


> So what are the alternatives to copying over the uImage.ClockworkMod file if ES File xplorer won't take? Everything is set with root permissions. Isn't the boot partition just 30 M? It seems I'm trying to copy about 4 M to a partition that only has 0.6 M free space. BTW, I'd rather not replace the uImage.TWRP file as most folk are able to have both reside on their system and if I get rid of TWRP my precious nandroid backups will be worthless.


There's an official zip now- that'll remove the old, and replace with the good (CWM6)


----------



## Mpgrimm2

noseph said:


> Yes.


----------



## scotter

So I have been able to get CM10 up and running with GAPPS coming from cm9 with both twrp and cwm after an acmeuninstall and subsequent install, but the first time I did all this I wasn't able to boot into CM10 after the initial boot, and cwm is still at version 5.something. I have cm10 booted right now, how do I update cwm and ensure that I'll be able to access cm10 after a reboot?

I have lots of things in /boot, I feel like maybe too many, but should I copy the CWM6 uimage.clockworkmod into /boot as suggested above? I don't really feel like going through the whole uninstall reinstall process again, but at the end of the day its not the end of the world.


----------



## jrafuse

Geekswife1992 said:


> LOL
> Nevertells, I was hoping you would chime in because I knew of anyone you would have some ideas.
> The thing is I DID AmceUninstall first. I have read this thread and others honestly, specifically looking for your comments on what to do and the order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell the only steps I forgot to do were:
> Data reset via Android side of things
> Check to make sure that my CM9 CWM6 backup actually transferred from my TP to my computer.
> I really wasn't too upset about not having the CWM6 backup handy because I did have a TWRP backup. And as far as I knew I was using the latest and greatest version when I used it.
> So here are the steps I went through as best as I can remember at this point (sorry in advance for the length but maybe this will help some other poor shmuck)
> 1. backed up working CM9 with TitaniumBackup (thank God I did this)
> 2. backed up working CM9 with TWRP
> 3. installed CWM6
> 4. backed up working CM9 with CWM6
> 5. copied entire SD Card to Windows 7 32bit PC (or so I thought - didn't get CWM6 backup)
> 6. ran ACMEUninstall
> 7. did erase SD Card from webos side
> 8. used ACMEInstall3 to put current CM9 rom back on without the file corruption issue
> 9. rebooted to hp logo pulsing for hours would not charge
> 10. tried to webdoctor but couldn't at first because battery was too low
> 11. webdoctor changed the logo and allowed me to charge enough to run it.
> 12. did a secure erase from webos
> 13. set up webos side of things
> 14. used ACMEInstall3 again and got CM9 clean install
> 15. downloaded and used goomanager to install TWRP
> 16. used TWRP to restore backup
> 17. rebooted to a triangle with exclamation point
> 18. webdoctored again
> 19. secure erased again
> 20. set up webos side again
> 21. used ACMEInstall3 to load CM10 with gapps, CWM6, and the camera patch
> 22. got CM10, but no gapps or CWM6. (I am not sure if the patch applied because in all of this I did not research what it was specifically supposed to change)
> 
> From here it get very messy because I tried dozens of combinations using ACMEInstall3. Both names of files and which files.
> Several suggested copying the uImage into /boot to get CWM6 installed. I was concerned with this because I know that the boot partition is very small and if it gets too full the TP will not boot and may not be recoverable. Someone (sstar to give credit where credit is due) graciously provided me with screen shots of all files in /boot so that I could do this with confidence.
> Then I ran into the issue of ES File Explorer not allowing me to copy the files despite having the settings adjusted accordingly.
> In the end I tried a differ file explorer and managed to get CWM6 'installed'.
> I never did get gapps to install properly. For some reason I got the playstore and google search, but nothing else. So I downloaded everything else from the playstore and used TitaniumBackup to restore my data.
> I finally have my tablet close to where it was when it blew up. And it only took 3 days to do it!
> I don't know if I will be able to update from here because of the gapps issue which is a real bummer.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and help.
> Please understand that I am NOT dissing devs at all with this. What they have done is incredible! And I am truly grateful and more dependent on their work than I realized. I am not sure what caused my initial problem, but I do know that the second soft brick was a TWRP backup problem.
> 
> Now maybe I can check out JB and see what all the excitement is about.


One thing I noticed in your checklist was that at step #15 you said you used goomanager to install TWRP. I think this may have been part of your problem with TWRP and your Nandroid backups. It is a known bug that newer versions of TWRP are NOT backwards compatible with older backups, so this may be what caused your backups to implode on you. If you still have the backups available on your PC, you might want to get hold of a copy of TWRP 2.2.2.0 (which is probably the version you had installed previously), use Rom Toolbox Lite to move that version of uImage.TWRP into the boot folder making sure to change permissions to 0644 (Owner r/w, all others read only).
Hopefully this will solve your problem.

BTW ... CM10 is absolutely amazing!

John


----------



## jrafuse

Has anyone else noticed in BBQ Log under Tenderloin that if you click on the Version Button it now displays CM7 CM9 CM10 and CM10.1 ???

Anyone know what is up with that?? Or where we can find out more info ??

I did a search here and at CyanogenMod but came up empty.

John


----------



## Gradular

jrafuse said:


> Has anyone else noticed in BBQ Log under Tenderloin that if you click on the Version Button it now displays CM7 CM9 CM10 and CM10.1 ???
> 
> Anyone know what is up with that?? Or where we can find out more info ??
> 
> I did a search here and at CyanogenMod but came up empty.
> 
> John


It looks like its all generic stuff to me.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Geekswife1992

Gradular said:


> Try your gapps again but before you reboot, go to advanced/report error. This will create a log file in the clockworkmod folder. Open it up in any txt veiwer and scroll all the way to the bottom. That will give you any error messages that you might not see while flashing.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thank you. I will do this in a few minutes. I would really like to get to the bottom of this so that I can flash/update with confidence again.


----------



## jrafuse

Gradular said:


> It looks like its all generic stuff to me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


I know, but I think it also means that work on Jellybean 4.2 for the TouchPad has started and I was just wanting confirmation of my thoughts lol

John


----------



## Geekswife1992

jrafuse said:


> One thing I noticed in your checklist was that at step #15 you said you used goomanager to install TWRP. I think this may have been part of your problem with TWRP and your Nandroid backups. It is a known bug that newer versions of TWRP are NOT backwards compatible with older backups, so this may be what caused your backups to implode on you. If you still have the backups available on your PC, you might want to get hold of a copy of TWRP 2.2.2.0 (which is probably the version you had installed previously), use Rom Toolbox Lite to move that version of uImage.TWRP into the boot folder making sure to change permissions to 0644 (Owner r/w, all others read only).
> Hopefully this will solve your problem.
> 
> BTW ... CM10 is absolutely amazing!
> 
> John


I think that you are correct. Though I was certain that I had the latest and greatest version of TWRP; I am guessing I didn't really.
I did consider looking for a previous version of TWRP, but now I question which one I actually had installed and I had no guaranty it would work anyway.
Honestly, the whole thing has been a pain the the a$$ so I am inclined to stick with what I've got which is pretty close to what I had with the exception of my gapps not being install via a gapps package. Hopefully, Gradular's suggestion of creating a log will reveal something useful for the future.


----------



## nevertells

vff said:


> Not sure how many out there are in my position, but I ran CWM(old) once to update ROM, then installed TWRP, and have been using that since day 2 and am not having any problems updating or running CM10 other than the known small issues. I am on the latest release of all CM10 updates and the TP is working as expected. One thing I did NOT do was upgrade from CM9. I uninstalled CM9 and erased my entire TP before installing CM10. I certainly wont bother with the uninstall-reinstall dilemma just to realign my partition size that isn't causing issues. I have had a steady 394mb system partition since I stopped using CWM. I am not saying this is right or that anyone else isnt having issues, only that I am not having any issues so why bother with all the frustration until I do? I am sure at some point in the future, with the official release, I will uninstall all and start over again...


Well, somewhere along the way you ran something that increased the /system to 394MB. Right now with 394MB, you have enough room to install CM10 and the JB Gapps. Don't know how you did it, just consider yourself lucky.


----------



## jrafuse

Geekswife1992 said:


> I think that you are correct. Though I was certain that I had the latest and greatest version of TWRP; I am guessing I didn't really.
> I did consider looking for a previous version of TWRP, but now I question which one I actually had installed and I had no guaranty it would work anyway.
> Honestly, the whole thing has been a pain the the a$$ so I am inclined to stick with what I've got which is pretty close to what I had with the exception of my gapps not being install via a gapps package. Hopefully, Gradular's suggestion of creating a log will reveal something useful for the future.


So which version of CM are you now using and which gapps package ? If CM9, then you should be using gapps ics 0429. If CM10 then you should be using gapps jb 1011. JCSullins has asked that we use the official version so as to NOT muddy the waters with errors and problems NOT CM10 related. Some have had success using the Jellybean 4.2 experimental gapps packages, but in this case I would stick with the Jellybean 4.1 gapps which is the 1011 version.

BTW, I am using CM10 w/gapps 1011 and both CWM6 and TWRP 2.3.2.3 installed, although I am using TWRP for my Nandroids. The only problem I've experienced is with CWM doing an immediate backup as soon as it says that a restore has completed successfully. Other than that my CM10 is solid and is now my daily driver and I drive it everywhere LOL.

Hope this helps,

John

John


----------



## synchron

Salvation27 said:


> So what are the alternatives to copying over the uImage.ClockworkMod file if ES File xplorer won't take? Everything is set with root permissions. Isn't the boot partition just 30 M? It seems I'm trying to copy about 4 M to a partition that only has 0.6 M free space. BTW, I'd rather not replace the uImage.TWRP file as most folk are able to have both reside on their system and if I get rid of TWRP my precious nandroid backups will be worthless.


Sorry, I forgot to mention that I only have TWRP so there's no uImage.ClockworkMod to replace. There's plenty of 0 byte files and empty folders in /root but I don't think I should mess with them.


----------



## Geekswife1992

jrafuse said:


> So which version of CM are you now using and which gapps package ? If CM9, then you should be using gapps ics 0429. If CM10 then you should be using gapps jb 1011. JCSullins has asked that we use the official version so as to NOT muddy the waters with errors and problems NOT CM10 related. Some have had success using the Jellybean 4.2 experimental gapps packages, but in this case I would stick with the Jellybean 4.1 gapps which is the 1011 version.
> 
> BTW, I am using CM10 w/gapps 1011 and both CWM6 and TWRP 2.3.2.3 installed, although I am using TWRP for my Nandroids. The only problem I've experienced is with CWM doing an immediate backup as soon as it says that a restore has completed successfully. Other than that my CM10 is solid and is now my daily driver and I drive it everywhere LOL.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> John
> 
> John


I have CM10 (12-11_2012) installed. The gapps I have installed are directly from the playstore so I am not sure which version they are. I will have to check on that one.

In the meantime I have gone in with CWM6 and tried to instal gapps again and then created a recovery.log which I will paste here:

Starting recovery on Sun Dec 16 21:49:08 2012
framebuffer: fd 4 (1024 x 768)
CWM-based Recovery v6.0.1.9
recovery filesystem table
=========================
0 /tmp ramdisk (null) (null) 0
1 /boot ext3 /dev/block/mmcblk0p13 (null) 0
2 /cache ext4 /dev/store/cm-cache (null) 0
3 /data ext4 /dev/store/cm-data (null) 0
4 /system ext4 /dev/store/cm-system (null) 0
5 /sdcard vfat /dev/store/media (null) 0

W:Unable to get recovery.fstab info for /datadata during fstab generation!
W:Unable to get recovery.fstab info for /emmc during fstab generation!
W:Unable to get recovery.fstab info for /sd-ext during fstab generation!
I:Completed outputting fstab.
Irocessing arguments.
I:Checking arguments.
I:device_recovery_start()
Command: "/sbin/recovery"

ro.serialno=
ro.bootmode=unknown
ro.baseband=unknown
ro.bootloader=unknown
ro.hardware=tenderloin
ro.revision=3
ro.emmc=0
ro.boot.emmc=0
ro.factorytest=0
ro.secure=0
ro.allow.mock.location=0
ro.debuggable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=adb
ro.build.id=JZO54K
ro.build.display.id=cm_tenderloin-userdebug 4.1.2 JZO54K eng.jc.20121212.212038 test-keys
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.jc.20121212.212038
ro.build.version.sdk=16
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.1.2
ro.build.date=Wed Dec 12 21:21:30 CST 2012
ro.build.date.utc=0
ro.build.type=userdebug
ro.build.user=jc
ro.build.host=jc-desk1
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=cm_tenderloin
ro.product.brand=generic
ro.product.name=touchpad
ro.product.device=tenderloin
ro.product.board=tenderloin
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=unknown
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=msm8660
ro.build.product=tenderloin
ro.build.description=tenderloin-user 4.1.1 JR003C 228551 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=hp/hp_tenderloin/tenderloin:4.1.1/JR003C/228551:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=tablet
ro.cm.device=tenderloin
ro.additionalmounts=/mnt/usbdisk
ro.cwm.forbid_format=/boot
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=45
wifi.interface=wlan0
debug.fb.rgb565=0
debug.sf.hw=1
debug.enabletr=false
com.qc.hardware=true
debug.composition.type=cpu
ro.opengles.version=131072
ro.phone_storage=1
net.bt.name=Android
net.change=net.bt.name
persist.service.adb.enable=1
ro.sf.lcd_density=160
ro.com.google.networklocation=1
dalvik.vm.lockprof.threshold=500
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=y
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=48m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.rommanager.developerid=cyanogenmod
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-google
ro.com.android.wifi-watchlist=GoogleGuest
ro.setupwizard.enterprise_mode=1
ro.com.android.dataroaming=false
ro.cm.version=10-20121213-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM
ro.modversion=10-20121213-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM
ro.config.ringtone=Orion.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=Deneb.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Hassium.ogg
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
init.svc.ueventd=running
init.svc.recovery=running
init.svc.adbd=running

I:Checking for extendedcommand...
I:Skipping execution of extendedcommand, file not found...
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory

-- Installing: /sdcard/Download/update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
Finding update package...
I:Update location: /sdcard/Download/update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
Opening update package...
Installing update...
***********************************************about to run program [/sbin/busybox] with 3 args

minzip: Extracted file "/system/addon.d/70-gapps.sh"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/ChromeBookmarksSyncAdapter.apk"
Google Apps for Android 4.1.2
***********************************************
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/GenieWidget.apk"
Mounting system...minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/GoogleBackupTransport.apk"

Copying files...
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/GoogleEars.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/GoogleFeedback.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/GoogleLoginService.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/GooglePartnerSetup.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/GoogleServicesFramework.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/GoogleTTS.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/MediaUploader.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/Microbes.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/NetworkLocation.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/OneTimeInitializer.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/Phonesky.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/QuickSearchBox.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/SetupWizard.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/Talk.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/Talkback.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/Thinkfree.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/app/VoiceSearchStub.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/etc/g.prop"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/etc/permissions/com.google.android.maps.xml"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/etc/permissions/com.google.android.media.effects.xml"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/etc/permissions/com.google.widevine.software.drm.xml"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/etc/permissions/features.xml"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/framework/com.google.android.maps.jar"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/framework/com.google.android.media.effects.jar"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/framework/com.google.widevine.software.drm.jar"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libfilterpack_facedetect.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libflint_engine_jni_api.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libfrsdk.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libgcomm_jni.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libgoogle_recognizer_jni.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libmicrobes_jni.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libpatts_engine_jni_api.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libpicowrapper.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libspeexwrapper.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libvideochat_jni.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libvideochat_stabilize.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libvoicesearch.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/lib/libvorbisencoder.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/tts/lang_pico/de-DE_gl0_sg.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/tts/lang_pico/de-DE_ta.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/tts/lang_pico/es-ES_ta.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/tts/lang_pico/es-ES_zl0_sg.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/tts/lang_pico/fr-FR_nk0_sg.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/tts/lang_pico/fr-FR_ta.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/tts/lang_pico/it-IT_cm0_sg.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/tts/lang_pico/it-IT_ta.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/acoustic_model"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/c_fst"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/clg"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/compile_grammar.config"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/contacts.abnf"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/dict"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/dictation.config"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/embed_phone_nn_model"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/embed_phone_nn_state_sym"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/endpointer_dictation.config"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/endpointer_voicesearch.config"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/ep_acoustic_model"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/g2p_fst"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/google_hotword.config"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/google_hotword_clg"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/google_hotword_logistic"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/grammar.config"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/hmmsyms"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/hotword_symbols"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/lintrans_model"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/metadata"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/norm_fst"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/normalizer"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/offensive_word_normalizer"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/phonelist"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/rescoring_lm"
minzip: Extracted file "/system/usr/srec/en-US/symbols"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/addon.d/71-gapps-faceunlock.sh"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/app/FaceLock.apk"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/lib/libfacelock_jni.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.3/left_eye-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri20.2d_n2/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.3/left_eye-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rn7-ri20.2d_n2/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.3/left_eye-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rp7-ri20.2d_n2/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.3/nose_base-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri20.2d_n2/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.3/nose_base-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rn7-ri20.2d_n2/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.3/nose_base-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rp7-ri20.2d_n2/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.3/right_eye-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri20.2d_n2/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.3/right_eye-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rn7-ri20.2d_n2/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.3/right_eye-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rp7-ri20.2d_n2/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.7/left_eye-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri20.lg_32/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.7/nose_base-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri20.lg_32/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.7/right_eye-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri20.lg_32-2/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/yaw_roll_face_detectors.3/head-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri30.4a/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/yaw_roll_face_detectors.3/head-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rn30-ri30.5/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/yaw_roll_face_detectors.3/head-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rp30-ri30.5/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/yaw_roll_face_detectors.6/head-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-r0-ri30.4a-v24/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/yaw_roll_face_detectors.6/head-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rn30-ri30.5-v24/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/yaw_roll_face_detectors.6/head-y0-yi45-p0-pi45-rp30-ri30.5-v24/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/face/vendor/pittpatt/models/recognition/face.face.y0-y0-22-b-N/full_model.bin"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/noneon/lib/libfacelock_jni.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/noneon/lib/libflint_engine_jni_api.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/noneon/lib/libfrsdk.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/noneon/lib/libgcomm_jni.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/noneon/lib/libpicowrapper.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/noneon/lib/libspeexwrapper.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/noneon/lib/libvideochat_jni.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/noneon/lib/libvideochat_stabilize.so"
minzip: Extracted file "/tmp/noneon/lib/libvoicesearch.so"
about to run program [/tmp/install-optional.sh] with 2 args
Installing face detection support
about to run program [/sbin/busybox] with 3 args
Fixing Permissions...
Unmounting system...
script result was [Installation complete!]
Installation complete!

Install from sdcard complete.
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
I:Can't format unknown volume: /external_sd
I:Can't format unknown volume: /emmc
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory
failed to open /sys/class/android_usb/android0/state: No such file or directory

Obviously, there is a problem here. LOL epic fail! Not being a developer I don't know exactly what has gone wrong here at first glance, but I will study this and hopefully gain some understanding. Perhaps those more tech savvy than me can 'see' the problem right away and tell me how/if there is a solution.

Thank you all very much! It sure is comforting to know that you all are out there to offer help.


----------



## Geekswife1992

synchron said:


> So what are the alternatives to copying over the uImage.ClockworkMod file if ES File xplorer won't take? Everything is set with root permissions. Isn't the boot partition just 30 M? It seems I'm trying to copy about 4 M to a partition that only has 0.6 M free space. BTW, I'd rather not replace the uImage.TWRP file as most folk are able to have both reside on their system and if I get rid of TWRP my precious nandroid backups will be worthless.


I'm not sure having both TWRP and CWM6 is a good idea. As I understand it the boot sector (correct term?) is very small and if you fill it the tablet may not boot or be able to be doctored. I have read where others copy the TWRP uImage to their SD Card so that they can swap them out to do restores of old backups.

I tried numerous times to get ES File Explorer to work and finally tried Root Explorer. After you set the correct permissions it should copy the files for you. Someone posted about another file explorer a few...err, several pages ago too.


----------



## sstar

Geekswife1992 said:


> I'm not sure having both TWRP and CWM6 is a good idea. As I understand it the boot sector (correct term?) is very small and if you fill it the tablet may not boot or be able to be doctored. I have read where others copy the TWRP uImage to their SD Card so that they can swap them out to do restores of old backups.
> 
> I tried numerous times to get ES File Explorer to work and finally tried Root Explorer. After you set the correct permissions it should copy the files for you. Someone posted about another file explorer a few...err, several pages ago too.


Rom Toolbox lite will do that and more it a bit like goo manager in that you can clear cache/ davlik etc flash Roms create and name backups all with CWM plus a lot more.
I wouldn't be without it.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro

12-16 build is up.... http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview


----------



## manu84

I have done a fresh install of latest CM10 build "update-cm-10-20121211-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM"
however SOUND is still NOT working. i did reflash "cm-10-20121211-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM" still no good.

Pls advise ...


----------



## artiepro

Ok I installed CM10 on 2 HP Touchpads. Somehow on one the bottom bar that shows battery level, time and the navigation buttons has disappeared. Is there something wrong or is there a setting that may have gotten changed (a friend was fooling with it)? Thanks for any help.


----------



## donniewb420

Can anyone assist?

I have multiple times tried to flash JCsullins most recent preview build and camera fix 5 along with JB 10/11/12 Gapps, clear caches, davlik. No matter what I do I dont get a camera app, the 3 dots menu within my gallery does not give me the ability to take pictures...

NO idea what I am doing wrong.


----------



## freealta

Try pressing the power button for a couple of seconds to bring up the reboot menu, disable the "expanded desktop" option to bring back the bottom menu bar.


----------



## artiepro

freealta said:


> Try pressing the power button for a couple of seconds to bring up the reboot menu, disable the "expanded desktop" option to bring back the bottom menu bar.


 I have "expanded desktop" unchecked in the power menu. Is it located somewhere else also? Duh Nevermind I got it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## zzoinks

I decided to do an ACMEUninstaller clean wipe and install CM10 from scratch. I followed the instructions from nevertells below and now... I'm missing CWM! Moboot works, CM10 boots fine, and Gapps are there. For some reason (probably because I tried to do all 4 at once through ACME3) I don't have a way to boot to recovery. I'm guessing the files are there but the moboot menu needs edited? I tried using ACME3 to re-flash moboot and CWM6 but no luck.

Any advice?

Thanks,
-Brett.



nevertells said:


> Nope, you got it wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The order should be, and this is assuming that you want to keep all your settings, apps and data:
> 
> Make a nandroid backup using the new CWM6 or the newest TWRP
> ACMEUninstaller
> ACMEInstaller3(*installing Moboot, the new CWM6, the same CM9 build you are currently using and Gapps*)
> ...


----------



## Gradular

zzoinks said:


> I decided to do an ACMEUninstaller clean wipe and install CM10 from scratch. I followed the instructions from nevertells below and now... I'm missing CWM! Moboot works, CM10 boots fine, and Gapps are there. For some reason (probably because I tried to do all 4 at once through ACME3) I don't have a way to boot to recovery. I'm guessing the files are there but the moboot menu needs edited? I tried using ACME3 to re-flash moboot and CWM6 but no luck.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Brett.


And for anyone having issues with cwm install, go to http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery and download the file dated 12/15. JC fixed the script to run better with acmeinstaller. The actual recovery file is the same.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Geekswife1992 said:


> I have CM10 (12-11_2012) installed. The gapps I have installed are directly from the playstore so I am not sure which version they are. I will have to check on that one.
> 
> In the meantime I have gone in with CWM6 and tried to instal gapps again and then created a recovery.log which I will paste here:
> 
> Edited out
> 
> Obviously, there is a problem here. LOL epic fail! Not being a developer I don't know exactly what has gone wrong here at first glance, but I will study this and hopefully gain some understanding. Perhaps those more tech savvy than me can 'see' the problem right away and tell me how/if there is a solution.
> 
> Thank you all very much! It sure is comforting to know that you all are out there to offer help.


Don't fret over all those fails! Its just the base program looking for a external sd card and usb port. Ill reflash my gapps and compare outputs, but I'm not seeing what's going on. JC might if he can drag himself away from programming all these updates!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## pyroman512

A new build was just posted


----------



## zzoinks

Gradular said:


> And for anyone having issues with cwm install, go to http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery and download the file dated 12/15. JC fixed the script to run better with acmeinstaller. The actual recovery file is the same.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thank you! That worked like a charm. I have recovery once more.

Thanks, 
-Brett.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Update New Jcsullins Unofficial CM10 Build 12/16/2012:
http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip

Note* New Flash Dorregarays Media Profiles.zip directly over the latest CM10 Rom, clear your caches and Reflash your Gapps! Thank You Jcsullins & Dorregaray!

Dorregarays Media Profiles Camera Fix:
http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/cmtouchpad/cm10-camera/update-cm10-jcsullins-media-profiles.zip

CyanogenMod 10.0.x, 4.1.1, gapps-jb-20121011-signed:
http://www.mediafire...1jratnuht3xmqqy


----------



## Gradular

So far so good with 1216. Zoom aspect appears to be fixed. Camera effects still crash out. Is that going to be fixed or is it like the panoramic? Other then that I have yet to find any other issues.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## manu84

manu84 said:


> I have done a fresh install of latest CM10 build "update-cm-10-20121211-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM"
> however SOUND is still NOT working. i did reflash "cm-10-20121211-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM" still no good.
> 
> Pls advise ...
> View attachment 35484


Pls suggest what should i do so that sound does work.. i have flashed latest build (12-15) as well still no sound,


----------



## upsidedown

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Update New Jcsullins Unofficial CM10 Rom 20121216
> http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip


Do we need to reflash the Camera Preview 5 or GAPPS after flashing the latest build?


----------



## deep0907

Guys, I need help...upgraded from CM9 to CM10 preview 5 as per this thread instruction. I was able to boot in CM10 and after testing everything is working I just rebooted and cleared dalvick cache and wiped cache..after that its not booting. I do not see bootloader option anymore and screen stuck at Cyanogen Loading... please help


----------



## joker920

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]After all the issues with recent update tools, I am just curious what method are people using to update new nightles on their Touchpad?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- CWM[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- TWRP[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- ACMEInstaller3[/background]


----------



## alexeiw123

upsidedown said:


> Do we need to reflash the Camera Preview 5 or GAPPS after flashing the latest build?


I flashed update file and gapps. Video is broken for me, photos work but zoom goes slightly crazy after a photo is taken. I went back to cwm and flashed the camera preview 5, and see the exact same behaviour, I'd say its not required to flash preview 5 file.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

alexeiw123 said:


> Do we need to reflash the Camera Preview 5 or GAPPS after flashing the latest build?


Update New Jcsullins Unofficial CM10 Build 12/16/2012:
http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip

Note* New Flash Dorregarays Media Profiles.zip directly[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] video recording is not working[/background], clear your caches and Reflash your Gapps! Thank You Jcsullins & Dorregaray!

Dorregarays Media Profiles Camera Fix:
http://goo.im/devs/D...ia-profiles.zip

CyanogenMod 10.0.x, 4.1.1, gapps-jb-20121011-signed:
http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip


----------



## alexeiw123

Thanks. I formatted system, started over using that file. Still get similar results, after a photo the zoom goes to 4x, then video recording is broken, but sometimes works fine after playing with zoom. Odd







not sure what media profiles zip changes. I'll fiddle with it more after my dinner.

Hmm, gtalk video is upside down too. This is strange.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Dorregaray

The Media Profiles Camera Fix should be included in this build. Do not flash until the video recording is not working.


----------



## alexeiw123

Thanks for your advice, I can't get normal camera behaviour back, even after formatting system and going back to the old build, I might need to do a clean install, but I've mucked around enough for tonight.

The video recording seemed to work OK if I didn't take any photos first. gTalk video was always upside down.

I couldn't notice a difference flashing media profiles zip.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## pjanoocap

hello guys,

first i wanna thank you for a great work on an cyanogenmod for a touchpad.

I have one question about cm10. I hope its ok for asking it here.

I tried flashing cm10. i did the recommanded way and i manage to get it working but my screen size is weird. it is smallar then usuall, i mean all the apps are in full screen but whe i get into apps menu i only get a part of the screen.
i did manage to change it a bit by playing with scrren settings but its still not normal.

does anybody have any suggestions how i can fix that.

once again thank you for all the great work.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Gradular said:


> Don't fret over all those fails! Its just the base program looking for a external sd card and usb port. Ill reflash my gapps and compare outputs, but I'm not seeing what's going on. JC might if he can drag himself away from programming all these updates!
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thanks. I really appreciate it. Just for the heck of it and because at this point I had nothing to lose, I updated to 12/16 and reflashed the same gapps file. It seemed to flash with no isse. Weird. I just pray that there are no lingering affects from the soft bricking.


----------



## Salvation27

I just flashed the new preview (12/16) and Preview 5- pictures and video are working. And orientations are correct

I do have to say thought that Goggle Now/ Voice Search is jittery compared to previous builds


----------



## manu84

This is my 3rd post but still no response to my problem.








I would appreciate if someone can suggest why am i not getting any sound after installing CM10 using ACMEinstaller.

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Salvation27

manu84 said:


> This is my 3rd post but still no response to my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can suggest why am i not getting any sound after installing CM10 using ACMEinstaller.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!


Only thing I can suggest is boot into WebOS and see if sound works there. If not- it's a hardware issue.
If sound does work in WebOS- then I suggest ACMEUninstall everything, followed by WebOS- Full Secure Erase
Then ACMEInstall CM10 (latest build), moboot, CWM6 (zip), and specific gapps for CM10


----------



## colt223

manu84 said:


> This is my 3rd post but still no response to my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can suggest why am i not getting any sound after installing CM10 using ACMEinstaller.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!


There are a small batch of Touchpads out there that have an audio hardware problem.
I know of a few here on the board, myself included, that cannot update to any rom past CM9 build 07/11. Any rom 07/12 and later have a 'headphone fix' built in, and I get no sound at all on my TP, CM10 builds also have no sound on my problem TP.
There is no fix, JCsullins tried a patch once but it didnt work. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but if yours is one of these problem touchpads, CM9 07/07 is the best build for you.
Of course it could be a fluke, did you try the install more than once? but it sounds like you are out of luck on this.
I ended up getting another TP, and the problem one is my backup tablet to use at work, etc.


----------



## manu84

Salvation27 said:


> Only thing I can suggest is boot into WebOS and see if sound works there. If not- it's a hardware issue.
> If sound does work in WebOS- then I suggest ACMEUninstall everything, followed by WebOS- Full Secure Erase
> Then ACMEInstall CM10 (latest build), moboot, CWM6 (zip), and specific gapps for CM10


Yes sound is working in WebOS w/o issues. i will retry as what is suggested, Thanks.


----------



## manu84

colt223 said:


> There are a small batch of Touchpads out there that have an audio hardware problem.
> I know of a few here on the board, myself included, that cannot update to any rom past CM9 build 07/11. Any rom 07/12 and later have a 'headphone fix' built in, and I get no sound at all on my TP, CM10 builds also have no sound on my problem TP.
> There is no fix, JCsullins tried a patch once but it didnt work. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but if yours is one of these problem touchpads, CM9 07/07 is the best build for you.
> Of course it could be a fluke, did you try the install more than once? but it sounds like you are out of luck on this.
> I ended up getting another TP, and the problem one is my backup tablet to use at work, etc.


Ohh That's sad







i will try erasing and installing everything again (though i already did that once)
else will use it as Digital Photo Frame


----------



## colt223

manu84 said:


> Ohh That's sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will try erasing and installing everything again (though i already did that once)
> else will use it as Digital Photo Frame


Yeah it sucks, no jelly bean or new roms to play with. But 07/07 was a great build and works very well on it.
I have 3 touchpads, and only the one has the problem. Is yours a 32GB? just curious.


----------



## manu84

colt223 said:


> Yeah it sucks, no jelly bean or new roms to play with. But 07/07 was a great build and works very well on it.
> I have 3 touchpads, and only the one has the problem. Is yours a 32GB? just curious.


Yes its 32GB


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate it. Just for the heck of it and because at this point I had nothing to lose, I updated to 12/16 and reflashed the same gapps file. It seemed to flash with no isse. Weird. I just pray that there are no lingering affects from the soft bricking.


Hey, if ya gotta brick it,better a soft brick than a hard one.  Sorry, couldn't resist. Good to hear you are past your issue.


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> Only thing I can suggest is boot into WebOS and see if sound works there. If not- it's a hardware issue.
> If sound does work in WebOS- then I suggest ACMEUninstall everything, followed by WebOS- Full Secure Erase
> Then ACMEInstall CM10 (latest build), moboot, CWM6 (zip), and specific gapps for CM10


ACMEInstaller3 to be specific.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Dorregaray said:


> The Media Profiles Camera Fix should be included in this build. Do not flash until the video recording is not working.


Thank you for letting us know I have had some problems with starting the video recording. It crashes the first time but then worked normally after that. Thank you so much for getting this all working Dorregaray, I look forward to seeing your future progress with the Camera


----------



## Dorregaray

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you for letting us know I have had some problems with starting the video recording. It crashes the first time but then worked normally after that. Thank you so much for getting this all working Dorregaray, I look forward to seeing your future progress with the Camera


the camera app has changed a bit recently - it had an option to choose the resolution (480p, 720p or 1080p) so I have modified media_profiles.xml to add 480p option but this option has been removed and it uses the "high" profile. there might be a situation that you had old camera app config and the newer camera app which caused the crash or something else. the camera app tends to crash when some feature is not supported - just java classes throws an exception nothing is handling and we have a crash.


----------



## trekrev

RolandDeschain79 said:


> the camera app has changed a bit recently - it had an option to choose the resolution (480p, 720p or 1080p) so I have modified media_profiles.xml to add 480p option but this option has been removed and it uses the "high" profile. there might be a situation that you had old camera app config and the newer camera app which caused the crash or something else. the camera app tends to crash when some feature is not supported - just java classes throws an exception nothing is handling and we have a crash.


Dorregary thanks for all the hard work. FYI my video intially crashed also but on return to the stock camera app everything worked fine. I am running just the cm10-20121216-experimental without your 'media-profile' patch. Seems pretty stable so far. I will continue to test. Hope this helps you and JC Sullins.


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> Hey, if ya gotta brick it,better a soft brick than a hard one.  Sorry, couldn't resist. Good to hear you are past your issue.


Yeah no kidding. When I saw the tirangle with the exclaimation point I thought it might be done. Whew!


----------



## Heart1010

I've updated my CWM to 15th, did a nandroid backup of my CM9 there, formated cache, data, system in new CWM and ACME3Installed my used cm9 again to have the bigger system partition. Than restored the backup again, worked perfectly. Them I flashed cm10 in CWM with cache and dalvik cache wipe.

Everything works also in cm10 now but after a reboot everytime the superuser app don't work. after about 30s I get a popup superuser don't response, wait or ok to kill. When I kill it a few seconds later many tooltips appear that app1, app2,... got root access. When that happened everything works as it should.

But why I get this hang with superuser app everytime after a boot?!


----------



## sstar

You could try fixing permissions

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## synchron

Dorregaray said:


> the camera app has changed a bit recently - it had an option to choose the resolution (480p, 720p or 1080p) so I have modified media_profiles.xml to add 480p option but this option has been removed and it uses the "high" profile. there might be a situation that you had old camera app config and the newer camera app which caused the crash or something else. the camera app tends to crash when some feature is not supported - just java classes throws an exception nothing is handling and we have a crash.


In my case, I don't get a crash but whenever I flash a new experimental CM10 build, the 1st video is garbled like the non-fullscreen flash videos in CM10.

It is for this reason that I will hold off on the 12/16 build since everything is working fine with JC's 12/12 and D's video recording patch. I know it's been only a day but unless someone reports any improvements, I think I will stick with what I got.


----------



## nubar

Just a quick note to say that i've just flashed 20121216 over a fresh install of 20121212 and it's pretty great so far.

The only consistent trouble I've had is with bluetooth tethering.

I can't surf, even though my iphone tells me that it is hosting a hotspot connection, and the internet sharing option is checked in the paired device properties.

Also, the tablet reboots whenever I turn off the bluetooth after trying to tether.

It has happened twice in a row now.


----------



## kingmoocow

really impressed with the progress of this 12-16-12 update, seems smooth and generally stable to me. Works for most games, but not working for Asphalt 7 for me (force closes after the intro graphic), which is my kid's favorite game on the touchpad, so I was forced to roll back to CM9. Tried restoring to my TWRP image, and got the palm.com triangle of death - no more booting for me.

WebOS doc'd back WebOS, and Acme2'd to get CM9 back on, and THEN my TWRP restore worked. Not sure why I got the palm triangle...

Thanks for everything on this - any way to troubleshoot the issues with Asphalt?


----------



## Geekswife1992

kingmoocow said:


> really impressed with the progress of this 12-16-12 update, seems smooth and generally stable to me. Works for most games, but not working for Asphalt 7 for me (force closes after the intro graphic), which is my kid's favorite game on the touchpad, so I was forced to roll back to CM9. Tried restoring to my TWRP image, and got the palm.com triangle of death - no more booting for me.
> 
> WebOS doc'd back WebOS, and Acme2'd to get CM9 back on, and THEN my TWRP restore worked. Not sure why I got the palm triangle...
> 
> Thanks for everything on this - any way to troubleshoot the issues with Asphalt?


Hmmm...I got the triangle too. I think for me it had to do with TWRP not being the same version, even though I thought it was.

I will check out Asphalt 7 and report back...


----------



## kingmoocow

Geekswife1992 said:


> Hmmm...I got the triangle too. I think for me it had to do with TWRP not being the same version, even though I thought it was.
> 
> I will check out Asphalt 7 and report back...


Actually, now that you mention it, I I did have a different version of TWRP mixed in there, I dind't even think about it.


----------



## nevertells

donniewb420 said:


> Can anyone assist?
> 
> I have multiple times tried to flash JCsullins most recent preview build and camera fix 5 along with JB 10/11/12 Gapps, clear caches, davlik. No matter what I do I dont get a camera app, the 3 dots menu within my gallery does not give me the ability to take pictures...
> 
> NO idea what I am doing wrong.


You just need a camera launcher. Download the camera launcher for Nexus 7.


----------



## nevertells

zzoinks said:


> I decided to do an ACMEUninstaller clean wipe and install CM10 from scratch. I followed the instructions from nevertells below and now... I'm missing CWM! Moboot works, CM10 boots fine, and Gapps are there. For some reason (probably because I tried to do all 4 at once through ACME3) I don't have a way to boot to recovery. I'm guessing the files are there but the moboot menu needs edited? I tried using ACME3 to re-flash moboot and CWM6 but no luck.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Brett.


Don't know which CWM6 file you used, but J.C. Sullins had to put out a second release because the first one would not install with ACME3. Make sure you have the latest dated release.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Don't fret over all those fails! Its just the base program looking for a external sd card and usb port. Ill reflash my gapps and compare outputs, but I'm not seeing what's going on. JC might if he can drag himself away from programming all these updates!
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


It would be helpful if when you quote a particularly long post, edit out most of it please.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> So far so good with 1216. Zoom aspect appears to be fixed. Camera effects still crash out. Is that going to be fixed or is it like the panoramic? Other then that I have yet to find any other issues.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Do you mean that the zoom does not go back to zero zoom at around 80% zoom?


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Do you mean that the zoom does not go back to zero zoom at around 80% zoom?


Yes.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Geekswife1992

kingmoocow said:


> really impressed with the progress of this 12-16-12 update, seems smooth and generally stable to me. Works for most games, but not working for Asphalt 7 for me (force closes after the intro graphic), which is my kid's favorite game on the touchpad, so I was forced to roll back to CM9. Tried restoring to my TWRP image, and got the palm.com triangle of death - no more booting for me.
> 
> WebOS doc'd back WebOS, and Acme2'd to get CM9 back on, and THEN my TWRP restore worked. Not sure why I got the palm triangle...
> 
> Thanks for everything on this - any way to troubleshoot the issues with Asphalt?


Well, I checked out the Asphalt 7 issue. It would not work for me either. I even went in and changed the build prop as I had for Asphalt 6. But then I started to read the reviews and discovered a lot of complaints regarding an update. The reports indicated the same issues you described and I experienced when trying to play it a few minutes ago. So I believe this is a Gameloft issue, not a TP one.


----------



## kingmoocow

Geekswife1992 said:


> Well, I checked out the Asphalt 7 issue. It would not work for me either. I even went in and changed the build prop as I had for Asphalt 6. But then I started to read the reviews and discovered a lot of complaints regarding an update. The reports indicated the same issues you described and I experienced when trying to play it a few minutes ago. So I believe this is a Gameloft issue, not a TP one.


Thanks for testing it out so I know it's not just me. the most recent updates to it really improved performance on CM9 on the touchpad, it's odd that they ended up breaking it completely for CM10. I guess unless the reports that you found did pretain to Jellybean as a general.


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> It would be helpful if when you quote a particularly long post, edit out most of it please.


I'm a girl. What can I say? I like words.


----------



## Gradular

Geekswife1992 said:


> I'm a girl. What can I say? I like words.


He meant when I quoted you. I edited out the log file btw.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> He meant when I quoted you. I edited out the log file btw.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I think she might might be blond too.  Sorry GW, couldn't resist.


----------



## alexeiw123

Dorregaray said:


> the camera app has changed a bit recently - it had an option to choose the resolution (480p, 720p or 1080p) so I have modified media_profiles.xml to add 480p option but this option has been removed and it uses the "high" profile. there might be a situation that you had old camera app config and the newer camera app which caused the crash or something else. the camera app tends to crash when some feature is not supported - just java classes throws an exception nothing is handling and we have a crash.


That's a thought my issues may have been caused be some app information in data, likely the camera. I will try deleting camera data when I get home and see if it clear up the issues I was having. Is it possible that this could be related to my gtalk video being upside down?

I will wipe /system/ reflash latest update, and the 4.1.2 gapps, and then wipe camera data, and hopefully I get better results.

Just to check, there should be no need to flash the camera 5 file, or the media profiles file?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imanobe

Hi all. I would like to start out by saying thanks to all the developers and all those who help get us this far. Thank you..

Ok here's my trouble. I did a complete wipe of cm9 and install cm10 via the acme uninstaller and installer. With cm10 my touchpad would go to sleep eventhough I,m watching flash content in full screens. I did not have this issue with cm9. It seems like cm10 does not regconized that I,m in full screen and it would goes to sleep. Justin.TV is the website I was viewing.


----------



## imanobe

Hi all. I would like to start out by saying thanks to all the developers and all those who help get us this far. Thank you..

Ok here's my trouble. I did a complete wipe of cm9 and install cm10 via the acme uninstaller and installer. With cm10 my touchpad would go to sleep eventhough I,m watching flash content in full screens. I did not have this issue with cm9. It seems like cm10 does not regconized that I,m in full screen and it would goes to sleep. Justin.TV is the website I was viewing.


----------



## imanobe

Hi all. I would like to start out by saying thanks to all the developers and all those who help get us this far. Thank you..

Ok here's my trouble. I did a complete wipe of cm9 and install cm10 via the acme uninstaller and installer. With cm10 my touchpad would go to sleep eventhough I,m watching flash content in full screens. I did not have this issue with cm9. It seems like cm10 does not regconized that I,m in full screen and it would goes to sleep. Justin.TV is the website I was viewing.


----------



## imanobe

Hi all. I would like to start out by saying thanks to all the developers and all those who help get us this far. Thank you..

Ok here's my trouble. I did a complete wipe of cm9 and install cm10 via the acme uninstaller and installer. With cm10 my touchpad would go to sleep eventhough I,m watching flash content in full screens. I did not have this issue with cm9. It seems like cm10 does not regconized that I,m in full screen and it would goes to sleep. Justin.TV is the website I was viewing.


----------



## jrafuse

manu84 said:


> Pls suggest what should i do so that sound does work.. i have flashed latest build (12-15) as well still no sound,


When you say "fresh install" what exactly do you mean?

Did you use Acmeuninstaller to wipe out your Android system and start again? Did you go into WebOS and wipe everything from there?

Please explain your steps.

John


----------



## imanobe

Oops I press post one too many times sorry thought it didn't go through lol uy


----------



## jrafuse

Geekswife1992 said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate it. Just for the heck of it and because at this point I had nothing to lose, I updated to 12/16 and reflashed the same gapps file. It seemed to flash with no isse. Weird. I just pray that there are no lingering affects from the soft bricking.


Glad to hear that you are back among the living lol

John


----------



## jrafuse

nubar said:


> Just a quick note to say that i've just flashed 20121216 over a fresh install of 20121212 and it's pretty great so far.
> 
> The only consistent trouble I've had is with bluetooth tethering.
> 
> I can't surf, even though my iphone tells me that it is hosting a hotspot connection, and the internet sharing option is checked in the paired device properties.
> 
> Also, the tablet reboots whenever I turn off the bluetooth after trying to tether.
> 
> It has happened twice in a row now.


Can you not tether to your iPhone using wifi? That is how I do it with my TP and SGS3 

John


----------



## jrafuse

Gradular said:


> He meant when I quoted you. I edited out the log file btw.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


NT likes to whine sometimes .... needs to hear his own voice I think lol

John


----------



## trekrev

alexeiw123 said:


> That's a thought my issues may have been caused be some app information in data, likely the camera. I will try deleting camera data when I get home and see if it clear up the issues I was having. Is it possible that this could be related to my gtalk video being upside down?
> 
> I will wipe /system/ reflash latest update, and the 4.1.2 gapps, and then wipe camera data, and hopefully I get better results.
> 
> Just to check, there should be no need to flash the camera 5 file, or the media profiles file?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No you should only need to flash the rom but Dorregaray said in a previous post that if the video isn't working to go ahead and try flashing his 'media-profile' patch he made for the JCSullins 20121211 build. I installed the latest 20121216 build and all went well without needing the 'media-profile' patch. Hope this helps.


----------



## Larry94

kingmoocow said:


> Thanks for testing it out so I know it's not just me. the most recent updates to it really improved performance on CM9 on the touchpad, it's odd that they ended up breaking it completely for CM10. I guess unless the reports that you found did pretain to Jellybean as a general.


CM10 changed the way the serial number is handled in Android. Go look at your serial number in settings>status. I bet it doesn't have anything, eh?

I talked to Jcsullins about it and he made a modified moboot for me and it fixed the issue. Asphalt 7 works fine.

I'll ask him later if I can post the moboot image.


----------



## andjules

Looking for help: as per instructions, I made a nandroid backup, uninstalled CM9 and re-installed CM9 using ACME3... but there's where the trouble starts. Like someone a few pages earlier in the thread, I have no CWM6/clockworkmod as a boot choice in moboot 0.3.5
I've repeated the process several times. Using update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121212.zip in the cminstall folder.

figured it out. The CM9 cminstall folder had the wrong version of CWM6 (you need 20121215) and needed to rename gapps-ics-* to gapps-gb-*


----------



## Gradular

My turn, John. ::headslap:: Read the last 5 pages of posts..l

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## kingmoocow

Larry94 said:


> CM10 changed the way the serial number is handled in Android. Go look at your serial number in settings>status. I bet it doesn't have anything, eh?
> 
> I talked to Jcsullins about it and he made a modified moboot for me and it fixed the issue. Asphalt 7 works fine.
> 
> I'll ask him later if I can post the moboot image.


You'd be my kid's hero, thanks Larry.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Gradular said:


> I think she might might be blond too.  Sorry GW, couldn't resist.


----------



## thanks4playing

GeeksWife,
Did you use the latest Cwm? The date is 12/15. Then in Cwm flash your gapps.


----------



## Geekswife1992

thanks4playing said:


> GeeksWife,
> Did you use the latest Cwm? The date is 12/15. Then in Cwm flash your gapps.


Hmm...no I did not. The zip I extracted the uImage from was dated the 12th. As I understood it, the uImage file is the same but the zip package was changed to work better with ACMEInstall3.


----------



## manu84

jrafuse said:


> When you say "fresh install" what exactly do you mean?
> 
> Did you use Acmeuninstaller to wipe out your Android system and start again? Did you go into WebOS and wipe everything from there?
> 
> Please explain your steps.
> 
> John


Sure would be glad if you can help me with my problem as i lost all the hope from the last reply i received. Steps:-
1. using ACMEUninstaller, uninstalled android completely.
2. re-installed webOS using webOS doctor 3.0.5 version i guess.
3. using ACMEInstaller 3, installed CM10 build "update-cm-10-20121211-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM"
4. still NO sound in android, but sound does work in webOS. 
5. reflashed latest build as well followed by gapps, wiped cache and rebooted.
still no sound


----------



## synchron

I concur with some other users where both Google now/voice search is hit or miss and a short tap on the leftmost 'back' button on the status bar FC's the app in 12/16 experimental ROM. I'm back to 1211 experimental which is the smoothest ROM thus far.


----------



## colt223

manu84 said:


> Sure would be glad if you can help me with my problem as i lost all the hope from the last reply i received. Steps:-
> 1. using ACMEUninstaller, uninstalled android completely.
> 2. re-installed webOS using webOS doctor 3.0.5 version i guess.
> 3. using ACMEInstaller 3, installed CM10 build "update-cm-10-20121211-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM"
> 4. still NO sound in android, but sound does work in webOS.
> 5. reflashed latest build as well followed by gapps, wiped cache and rebooted.
> still no sound


Sounds like you are in the same boat as a few of us. There are a few touchpads out there that have a hardware audio problem.
On my problem touchpad, I can use any CM9 build up to 07/11, builds on 07/12 and later (including all CM10 builds that I have tried) have a headphone fix built into them, and causes any touchpad with this hardware problem to have no sound at all. JCSullins tried to build a patch for us, but it didnt quite work.
The best build you can use on that touchpad is probably 07/07. It seems to have the best stability and battery performance.
I have 3 touchpads, and 2 of them work great with any rom, this one touchpad just has a problem. I know of one user that had this same problem, and he took his TP apart and replaced the headphone jack, and it fixed it. I just am not really wanting to go to that much trouble on mine.


----------



## ennu

20121216 flashed and running smoother then ever, stock camera app picktures ok, first video distorted but after that all video,s superb.

didn,t had to put D,s fix any more.

great, great job D and JC


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> Hmm...no I did not. The zip I extracted the uImage from was dated the 12th. As I understood it, the uImage file is the same but the zip package was changed to work better with ACMEInstall3.


You are correct! That is what Sullins said.


----------



## pringlesbbq

what's the difference between this 


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Jcsullins latest CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216:[/background]
> http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip


and this


> *3)b)CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Build 12/16/12 (Camera Build)*
> hhttp://www49.zippyshare.com/v/3466946/file.html


----------



## Lothinator

pringlesbbq said:


> what's the difference between this
> 
> and this


Look the same to me.


----------



## ericdabbs

With this 12/16 build...what are the remaining outstanding issues in CM10 (4.1.2)? I would love to start seeing work done on CM 10.1 because I am interested more in Android 4.2 than I am with 4.1.2.


----------



## nubar

jrafuse said:


> Can you not tether to your iPhone using wifi? That is how I do it with my TP and SGS3
> 
> John


I can, but i was trying to test making a vpn connection to my home network, while at home. My phone connects to my network whenever it is in wifi range, and I didn't want to have to 'forget' the network just for the sake of a test (especially since I use a custom dns and would have to key the ips in fresh every time). So I wanted to keep the WiFi off and tether via bluetooth.

A bit of an edge case, perhaps, but it does point to possible problems with the bluetooth code. I am in no particular need of a fix, but thought I should report back to the collective in case I helped improve things.


----------



## les85

hello, guys. Yesterday I installed android to HP for the first time( latest CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216), but by mistake used [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACMEInstaller2 (as followed old video-instruction and just subsituted CM9 build with CM10). Now it's laggy







. What is a proper way to reinstall CM10 using [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACMEInstaller3? I mean: should i do any wipes before?[/background]


----------



## nevertells

pringlesbbq said:


> what's the difference between this
> 
> and this


Compare the two with an MD5 checker and see if they match.


----------



## nevertells

les85 said:


> hello, guys. Yesterday I installed android to HP for the first time( latest CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216), but by mistake used [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACMEInstaller2 (as followed old video-instruction and just subsituted CM9 build with CM10). Now it's laggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What is a proper way to reinstall CM10 using [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACMEInstaller3? I mean: should i do any wipes before?[/background]


Best thing you can do to avoid possible issues is uninstall what you have now and do a clean install again using ACME3. BTW, did you even read the OP of this thread? Roland has so much information and video links there, you should never have made the mistake you did if you had read it.


----------



## stevos

I have the build installed and it seems to be working fine other than the camera and email client.

When i launch the in built camera app i get the error "Unfortunately, Camera has stopped"

And I constantly get the following error from the email app "Unforunately, Exchange Services has stopped."

Any ideas?


----------



## Gradular

stevos said:


> I have the build installed and it seems to be working fine other than the camera and email client.
> 
> When i launch the in built camera app i get the error "Unfortunately, Camera has stopped"
> 
> And I constantly get the following error from the email app "Unforunately, Exchange Services has stopped."
> 
> Any ideas?


What gapps package did you install?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## pringlesbbq

Do I need to put "update" before "gapps-jb-20121011-signed"? because I can't find my Google Play Store anywhere. Or can I just go ahead and install gapps in recovery mode?


----------



## cdzo72

pringlesbbq said:


> Do I need to put "update" before "gapps-jb-20121011-signed"? because I can't find my Google Play Store anywhere. Or can I just go ahead and install gapps in recovery mode?


If you've already installed the latest version of CWM its OK to do via recovery... of not then yes rename it and flash it with ACME

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jztgkc

Total Nooby......read the instructions....downloaded the files.... Thought for sure I was gonna trash my HP Touchpad trying this...I was running Andoid 4.0.3 CM 9.0.0. WOW...This is Great !! The only advice I can give for the install instructions ...be PATIENT... It took me a at least 10-15 minutes after the < ACMEInstaller3 started with a million scolling messages ....and then there was lull.......2 penguins on top and a black screen....seemed like eternity and I thought it was locked up......but no..DON'T TOUCH IT !! It will finally come up and all is good !! And now the camera works !!! I've been taking great pictures for the past 2 hours !!

All I can say is that these developers are amazing. Thanks again.......................................


----------



## nevertells

cdzo72 said:


> If you've already installed the latest version of CWM its OK to do via recovery... of not then yes rename it and flash it with ACME
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Just for the record, the only issue one needs to be worried about using the older version of cwm is installing roms(nightlies). Installing patches, gapps and the like is fine. Even making and restoring a backup with the older version is perfectly OK.


----------



## razzbaronz

stevos said:


> I have the build installed and it seems to be working fine other than the camera and email client.
> 
> When i launch the in built camera app i get the error "Unfortunately, Camera has stopped"
> 
> And I constantly get the following error from the email app "Unforunately, Exchange Services has stopped."
> 
> Any ideas?


Fix Permissions in Recovery.


----------



## umaza

Can I go from WebOS to cm10?


----------



## nevertells

umaza said:


> Can I go from WebOS to cm10?


If you mean that all you have on your Touchpad right now is WebOS, yes, you can install CM10 as your first build of Android. Would I recommend that you do it, no. If this is your first attempt to install Android on your tablet, start with CM9. But before you do that, you need to educate yourself by reading and watching the available videos available on YouTube from Rev. Kyle and Roland Deschain. You run the serious risk of damaging your tablet of you do not know what you are doing and it sounds like you are totally new at this. You have been warned!


----------



## umaza

Thanks, but I currently have cm9, and would like to format the whole thing (using WebOS Doctor) then install cm10 because I do not like to go from cm9 to cm10 without completely formatting everything


----------



## Mpgrimm2

umaza said:


> Steps:-
> 1. using ACMEUninstaller, uninstalled android completely.
> 2. re-installed webOS using webOS doctor 3.0.5 version i guess.
> (Mp2 edit: i don't think this is usually necessary unless there are extensive problems)
> 3. using ACMEInstaller 3, installed CM10 & gapps as well as latest moboot & cwm6
> (mp2 edit: "update-" added to the front of filename)


Someone else feel free to confirm or deny.

Sent from my Moto Droid xyBoard 8.2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thokroll

For test purposes I installed CM10 and I must say it's already running quite smoothly. So thanks a lot for all the efforts of the developers.

Unfortunately I've an issue I do not face on CM9. The situation is as follows: At home I've two wifi access points. The first one works perfectly well with CM9 and 10 (it is listed as WPA/WPA2). The second one is listed as WPA2, it's working with CM9. CM10 is unfortunately unable to connect to the AP, it doesn't even receive an IP address.

Is this issue known or does a solution exist I was not able to find until now?


----------



## jztgkc

I've been running CM10 for about 1 day now and it's great !

One quirk I'm trying to resolve is my Skype video is upside down on my preview pane as well as the receiving computer. The video I receive from the other computer is fine. Auto rotate works fine...it's just my camera showing 180 degrees flipped. The only Skype setting I found was to disable auto-rotate, but that made no difference.

I'll keep you posted ......


----------



## umaza

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Did u install Cm9 with Acmeinstaller 1,2, or 3? (Determines how to answer the question)
> 
> Acme3 = Your system partition is already resized correctly (aprox 400mb), so flash the latest Cwm6 zip(12/15) from recovery, reboot to recovery, make a backup, format, system, data, & cache. Then flash Cm10 & Gapps for Jb 4.1 & reboot.
> 
> Acme1&2 = (i didn't have to go this route, but here's my understanding with help from manu84's post)
> 
> Someone else feel free to confirm or deny.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Droid xyBoard 8.2 using Tapatalk 2


Oops, I used WebOS Doctor without ACMEUninstaller, then reformatted the whole thing, should I just use ACMEInstaller3 now or use ACMEInstaller2 then use ACMEUninstaller2 then use ACMEInstaller3?


----------



## jrafuse

Error post. See below.


----------



## umaza

Would ACMEUninstaller uninstall CWM and gapps also? I used WebOS doctor, then used ACMEInstaller 3, it turned out that WebOS Doctor did not erase anything in CM9, and it was as if I updated from CM9 to CM10 because all my data was retained


----------



## jrafuse

umaza said:


> Oops, I used WebOS Doctor without ACMEUninstaller, then reformatted the whole thing, should I just use ACMEInstaller3 now or use ACMEInstaller2 then use ACMEUninstaller2 then use ACMEInstaller3?


Use acmeuninstaller then use acmeinstaller3 to prepare your TP for CM10. It is your choice whether or not you want to use acme3 by itself to do the prep, or to install CWM6 12/15 version, CM10 and gapps 10/11 version. My personal preference is to run it alone ... just in case something goes wrong during the prep phase, as the only thing involved would be acme3 however, it is up to you. In either case, make sure that you use the listed versions of CWM6 and Gapps.

Don't forget to do a NanDroid backup first, using CWM6 or TWRP 2.3.2.3 to do so.

Good luck,

John


----------



## nevertells

umaza said:


> Would ACMEUninstaller uninstall CWM and gapps also?


Yup.


----------



## lepa71

OK. I just got new TP with WebOS only. I was wondering if the current recommendation is still to install CM9 with AcmeInstaller3 than do backup and install CM10.

Is that right?


----------



## Salvation27

lepa71 said:


> OK. I just got new TP with WebOS only. I was wondering if the current recommendation is still to install CM9 with AcmeInstaller3 than do backup and install CM10.
> 
> Is that right?


Since it's your first attempt at installing CM- then yes.

CM9- nightly builds are strong/ stable as ever
CWM6- make sure you flash that one
ACME3
Moboot 0.3.5
gapps for CM9


----------



## umaza

Ah, I accidentally used ACMEInstaller3 without cminstall folder, does that matter?


----------



## Salvation27

umaza said:


> Ah, I accidentally used ACMEInstaller3 without cminstall folder, does that matter?


In my opinion- yes.... however- others have used ACME3 alone and then flashed everything else into it after putting the NEW TWRP or CWM6 onto their touchpad.
I still feel having everything in a "cminstall" folder helps


----------



## umaza

Salvation27 said:


> In my opinion- yes.... however- others have used ACME3 alone and then flashed everything else into it after putting the NEW TWRP or CWM6 onto their touchpad.
> I still feel having everything in a "cminstall" folder helps


I used ACMEInstaller3 without any file and out of panic I unplugged the USB, my touchpad continued to install but it stopped and said cminstall could not be found or something to that extent. So then I restarted the touchpad and put cminstall and used ACMEInstaller3, now I have cm10 and I am happy!


----------



## nevertells

lepa71 said:


> OK. I just got new TP with WebOS only. I was wondering if the current recommendation is still to install CM9 with AcmeInstaller3 than do backup and install CM10.
> 
> Is that right?


Sorry, I have to disagree with Salvation27 at least a bit. A first time install of CM10 using ACME3 is perfectly fine. What I am concerned about it your skill level of rooting the TouchPad. If you have never rooted a phone or tablet, you need to take your time and educate yourself or you could brick your brand new play toy. So much has changed in the last couple of months. For someone just starting out, I would recommend installing CM9 and using it for a few weeks. ACME3 is the only installer one should use from this point forward. Knowing which recovery program to use is crucial. Knowing how to use them is a must. Reading these and other forums and watching the videos made by Rev. Kyle and Roland Deschain on YouTube about using and maintaining one's TouchPad is the best way to educate one's self.

If you think you have the skills to tackle this, then I would start from the beginning with CM10. It is more than enough mature and stable to be used as one's daily driver.


----------



## lepa71

I have rooted TP before about 6 month ago and running Oat for a while, but you are right a lot of things changed sence then. That is th reason I was asking if I should install cm9 using ACME3 first, make backup of it and then wipe system, both cache and install CM10 and gapps. This way if I want to go back to CM9 I can.

Is battery drain the same between CM9 and CM10 like -30 mA on avarege? Does CM9 has the same issue with comletely drained battery?

Thanks



nevertells said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree with Salvation27 at least a bit. A first time install of CM10 using ACME3 is perfectly fine. What I am concerned about it your skill level of rooting the TouchPad. If you have never rooted a phone or tablet, you need to take your time and educate yourself or you could brick your brand new play toy. So much has changed in the last couple of months. For someone just starting out, I would recommend installing CM9 and using it for a few weeks. ACME3 is the only installer one should use from this point forward. Knowing which recovery program to use is crucial. Knowing how to use them is a must. Reading these and other forums and watching the videos made by Rev. Kyle and Roland Deschain on YouTube about using and maintaining one's TouchPad is the best way to educate one's self.
> 
> If you think you have the skills to tackle this, then I would start from the beginning with CM10. It is more than enough mature and stable to be used as one's daily driver.


----------



## Larry94

kingmoocow said:


> You'd be my kid's hero, thanks Larry.


Sorry for not getting back to you. JC said to wait a few days and he'd make a new release.


----------



## Salvation27

nevertells said:


> I have rooted TP before about 6 month ago and running Oat for a while, but you are right a lot of things changed sence then. That is th reason I was asking if I should install cm9 using ACME3 first, make backup of it and then wipe system, both cache and install CM10 and gapps. This way if I want to go back to CM9 I can.
> 
> Is battery drain the same between CM9 and CM10 like -30 mA on avarege? Does CM9 has the same issue with comletely drained battery?
> 
> Thanks


This is why I suggested CM9 first, and have his learning experience "come together." I DO agree that CM10 is stable, great, and working very well- this is MY daily driver. But- from the way the questions were asked- I feel he needed to start with something that is a little more "polished" per se. So he won't have to ask- why is my TP doing this, that or another thing when problems "may" occur


----------



## noseph

For some reason I can not find the Camera app on my TouchPad. Where can I find it?


----------



## VincentDHam

I too have this issue


----------



## Salvation27

VincentDHam said:


> For some reason I can not find the Camera app on my TouchPad. Where can I find it?


Camera Launcher for Nexus 7- download it


----------



## stevos

razzbaronz said:


> Fix Permissions in Recovery.


Tried the fix permissions without luck. Still getting the errors.

I have the GAPPS installed from the front page of this post.

I will try reinstalling GAPPS now that the permissions are fixed, but i suspect that won't solve it. Is there a way to remove GAPPS without clearing the whole Touchpad and starting a fresh?


----------



## noseph

Salvation27 said:


> Camera Launcher for Nexus 7- download it


Thank you, works great.


----------



## Gradular

stevos said:


> Tried the fix permissions without luck. Still getting the errors.
> 
> I have the GAPPS installed from the front page of this post.
> 
> I will try reinstalling GAPPS now that the permissions are fixed, but i suspect that won't solve it. Is there a way to remove GAPPS without clearing the whole Touchpad and starting a fresh?


Which gapps exactly? There is no way to renove just the gapps package. You can just reflash it. It sounds like you might have inode errors. How did you first install cm10?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## FormerlyMQ

I have some strange issues to report.

I originally installed the 11/16 preview using acme3 after using acmeuninstaller and secure full erase in webos. It worked for a week well, but as time progressed, it felt like it was getting more finnicky. i originally installed all the stuff I wanted, then changed my DPI. For about 4 days it worked that way fine, then it rebooted suddenly and reverted back to default DPI. From that point forward it wouldn't switch back. Also at that time, the moboot option screen wouldn't show anymore as the touchpad would boot straight into cm10. At that time clockworkmod and twrp both had issues, so I wasn't that concerned. When the updated clockworkmod arrived, I decided I would try to install it. The gooim app seemed like a backdoor to twrp so I tried to get in that way, but it seemed to have lost all its permissions, it wouldn't do anything after hitting the flash button. Lastly, I tried to manually put clockworkmod6 into the boot folder using es file explorer, the native file explorer, and a few other programs and they all failed (I think it was permissions issues). I couldn't get around them so I decided to start from scratch again and try again.

So i acmeuninstalled and secure wiped again, and installed the new 12/16 preview, the recommended jb gapps, moboot, and clockworkmod 6.

All seems well with this new setup except for one wierd thing. The play store was there after booting up, but no other gapps were there. So I thought, oh it must not have installed due to the "update" nomenclature needed in acmeinstaller, I'll just install it with clcockworkmod. After that, same thing. OK, maybe a bad gapps file, I'll re-dl.
Reinstall using clockwork, no dice. Same thing. So i manually downloaded the gapps i wanted, and all seems fine so far.

Sorry for the wall of text, but thought this information could possibly help someone. Again, this is great! Thanks for making the touchpad so useful!


----------



## nubar

For the last two versions of Cm10 (12 and 16) I've been experiencing some freezing while working in Settings/Apps.

I regularly go into the app settings to move apps from internal storage, where they're installed by default, to SD card where I have lots of room.

Since downloading 12 I've noticed periodic freeze-ups while in there. The whole UI will freeze for up to 30 seconds. It usually comes back with the 'not responding' message, at which point I just tap Wait and keep going. At first I though it was a side effect of the system being busy moving my app from internal to sd, but then I noticed that this would happen even if I'd just tapped on a few apps to see their details, regardless of whether I'd chosen to take an action.

Sometimes (roughly every fourth or fifth time) the freeze-out actually results in a reboot. So clearly something more serious than just busy-ness is going on.

Anyone have any thoughts about this?

adthanksvance.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Sorry for reposting entire quote. Dolphin browser and rootzwiki just don't seem to get along when trying to type.

Anyway, I had the same issue with jb-gapps. Downloaded many times but only one or two actually installed. I did exactly what you did. Manually pulled gapps from playstore. When I moved to the 12/16 rom and tried the jb-gapps file again I did not see any errors (doesn't mean there weren't any, just not noticable). So I'm hopeful that moving forward there won't be any issues.



FormerlyMQ said:


> I have some strange issues to report.
> 
> I originally installed the 11/16 preview using acme3 after using acmeuninstaller and secure full erase in webos. It worked for a week well, but as time progressed, it felt like it was getting more finnicky. i originally installed all the stuff I wanted, then changed my DPI. For about 4 days it worked that way fine, then it rebooted suddenly and reverted back to default DPI. From that point forward it wouldn't switch back. Also at that time, the moboot option screen wouldn't show anymore as the touchpad would boot straight into cm10. At that time clockworkmod and twrp both had issues, so I wasn't that concerned. When the updated clockworkmod arrived, I decided I would try to install it. The gooim app seemed like a backdoor to twrp so I tried to get in that way, but it seemed to have lost all its permissions, it wouldn't do anything after hitting the flash button. Lastly, I tried to manually put clockworkmod6 into the boot folder using es file explorer, the native file explorer, and a few other programs and they all failed (I think it was permissions issues). I couldn't get around them so I decided to start from scratch again and try again.
> 
> So i acmeuninstalled and secure wiped again, and installed the new 12/16 preview, the recommended jb gapps, moboot, and clockworkmod 6.
> 
> All seems well with this new setup except for one wierd thing. The play store was there after booting up, but no other gapps were there. So I thought, oh it must not have installed due to the "update" nomenclature needed in acmeinstaller, I'll just install it with clcockworkmod. After that, same thing. OK, maybe a bad gapps file, I'll re-dl.
> Reinstall using clockwork, no dice. Same thing. So i manually downloaded the gapps i wanted, and all seems fine so far.
> 
> Sorry for the wall of text, but thought this information could possibly help someone. Again, this is great! Thanks for making the touchpad so useful!


----------



## jrafuse

FormerlyMQ said:


> I have some strange issues to report.
> 
> So i acmeuninstalled and secure wiped again, and installed the new 12/16 preview, the recommended jb gapps, moboot, and clockworkmod 6.


You say you used the recommended jb gapps. Which version? as JCSullins has asked that only the official JB 4.1 gapps be used which is the 10/11/2012 version.

Also, you might want to check your boot and System partition space as this could also be an indication that either of them are full or close to full.

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## Larry94

New Moboot has been released. It correctly supplies your CM10 TouchPad with a serial number, so apps that need one like Asphalt 7 should now function correctly.

http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip


----------



## kingmoocow

Larry94 said:


> New Moboot has been released. It correctly supplies your CM10 TouchPad with a serial number, so apps that need one like Asphalt 7 should now function correctly.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip


Thanks, I'll give it a crack tonight!


----------



## len207

Larry94 said:


> New Moboot has been released. It correctly supplies your CM10 TouchPad with a serial number, so apps that need one like Asphalt 7 should now function correctly.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip


This update is flashed through recovery or do we need to use Acme?


----------



## Larry94

len207 said:


> This update is flashed through recovery or do we need to use Acme?


Flashable with CWM and TWRP.


----------



## trekrev

len207 said:


> This update is flashed through recovery or do we need to use Acme?


You can flash through recovery. Nandroid backup is your friend. Hope this helps.


----------



## cdzo72

Flashed the moboot 0.3.7 and now I have two files... uimage.moboot and uimage.moboot_0.3.7

Boots just fine and says Moboot 0.3.7 in moboot menu.

Can or should I delete the uimage.moboot file from the boot folder?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingmoocow

New moboot 0.3.7 works like a champ for Asphalt 7, thanks! Should be able to DD CM10 now, thanks!


----------



## Geekswife1992

kingmoocow said:


> New moboot 0.3.7 works like a champ for Asphalt 7, thanks! Should be able to DD CM10 now, thanks!


+1


----------



## gregoryd73

Installed today on TP. So far, only the battery not charging except when booted to WebOS. Did I miss something? Read all the threads and tried several scenarios. No joy!


----------



## trekrev

gregoryd73 said:


> Installed today on TP. So far, only the battery not charging except when booted to WebOS. Did I miss something? Read all the threads and tried several scenarios. No joy!


In Settings>Storage [3dot menu in the upper right corner]USB computer connection(press) then select with check mark Media device(MTP) This is a known issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## ndinfla

is anybody else having issues with ROM toolbox lite not wanting to respond. I am running jc's 20121211 and for some reason the cpu control in the toolbox just freezes and FC.


----------



## milski65

Larry94 said:


> New Moboot has been released. It correctly supplies your CM10 TouchPad with a serial number, so apps that need one like Asphalt 7 should now function correctly.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip


Do you know if this is cm9 compatible?


----------



## pgzerwer2

FormerlyMQ said:


> I have some strange issues to report.
> 
> All seems well with this new setup except for one wierd thing. The play store was there after booting up, but no other gapps were there. So I thought, oh it must not have installed due to the "update" nomenclature needed in acmeinstaller, I'll just install it with clcockworkmod. After that, same thing. OK, maybe a bad gapps file, I'll re-dl.
> Reinstall using clockwork, no dice. Same thing. So i manually downloaded the gapps i wanted, and all seems fine so far.
> 
> Sorry for the wall of text, but thought this information could possibly help someone. Again, this is great! Thanks for making the touchpad so useful!


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2

Some of the Google apps you were used to having included in the Gapps flash now need to be added from the PlayStore (e.g.gmail). See if you can't find the "missing" apps there.


----------



## Gradular

milski65 said:


> Do you know if this is cm9 compatible?


I don't see why not but i'd find out from JC if it is as well.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## prculley

I see that twrp 2.3.3.0 is now the standard script installed by goomanager. The version log does not mention wether this includes the fixes introduced in 2.3.2.3. Does any one know if this is safe to use?


----------



## Gradular

prculley said:


> I see that twrp 2.3.3.0 is now the standard script installed by goomanager. The version log does not mention wether this includes the fixes introduced in 2.3.2.3. Does any one know if this is safe to use?


As a rule, unless the version log says something was removed or changed, it is still in there. I just wish they would put in the new dedup backup format as it saves space with multiple backups.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

prculley said:


> I see that twrp 2.3.3.0 is now the standard script installed by goomanager. The version log does not mention wether this includes the fixes introduced in 2.3.2.3. Does any one know if this is safe to use?


Apparently the new moboot breaks the ability to create a backup in TWRP (and also changes the folder that backups are stored in). After updating to TWRP 2.3.3.0, backups work again.


----------



## jrafuse

ndinfla said:


> is anybody else having issues with ROM toolbox lite not wanting to respond. I am running jc's 20121211 and for some reason the cpu control in the toolbox just freezes and FC.


Try going into Settings/Apps and clearing cache and data setting for the app. I had that once and that is what fixed it for me.

John


----------



## jrafuse

Colchiro said:


> Apparently the new moboot breaks the ability to create a backup in TWRP (and also changes the folder that backups are stored in). After updating to TWRP 2.3.3.0, backups work again.


After all the info that came out about corruption caused by both CWM5 and previous, as well as TWRP before 2.3.2.3 ... no one should be using either CWM prior to 6 or TWRP prior to 2.3.2.3 ... those are the only two which have the corruption issue fixed and gone. Anything prior to those versions is playing with fire in my opinion. They could also be the cause of many users other problems, as we are talking about the "SYSTEM" partition having corruption.
If you haven't already run AcmeInstaller3 to fix your "system", then you should do so now. There are many posts with instructions and warnings on how to do this, so I will not repeat them here









John


----------



## redbull

I'm having an issue installing CM10. I uninstalled CM9 using the ACMEUninstaller, then started installing CM10. Tried it a couple of times, I get the same problem:

It gives me this line: Initial install files not found, then it said "alarm expired" with a bunch of other stuff, then "alarm expired" with "stopped printing" and then the lines went off screen and then just two linux penguins on the top of the screen. Did this a couple of times, same result.

cminstall folder has: CM10 experimental zip, moboot 0.3.5 zip, update camera preview 5 zip, update gapps jb zip, update cwm_tenderloin-1012 zip.


----------



## cdzo72

redbull said:


> I'm having an issue installing CM10. I uninstalled CM9 using the ACMEUninstaller, then started installing CM10. Tried it a couple of times, I get the same problem:
> 
> It gives me this line: Initial install files not found, then it said "alarm expired" with a bunch of other stuff, then "alarm expired" with "stopped printing" and then the lines went off screen and then just two linux penguins on the top of the screen. Did this a couple of times, same result.
> 
> cminstall folder has: CM10 experimental zip, moboot 0.3.5 zip, update camera preview 5 zip, update gapps jb zip, update cwm_tenderloin-1012 zip.


All files except for the moboot one should begin with the word update if I'm not mistaken... I always rename mine in that manner... and if you are flashing the latest CM experimental in think the camera preview has been merged

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

redbull said:


> I'm having an issue installing CM10. I uninstalled CM9 using the ACMEUninstaller, then started installing CM10. Tried it a couple of times, I get the same problem:
> 
> It gives me this line: Initial install files not found, then it said "alarm expired" with a bunch of other stuff, then "alarm expired" with "stopped printing" and then the lines went off screen and then just two linux penguins on the top of the screen. Did this a couple of times, same result.
> 
> cminstall folder has: CM10 experimental zip, moboot 0.3.5 zip, update camera preview 5 zip, update gapps jb zip, update cwm_tenderloin-1012 zip.


Are you letting the touchpad reboot itself? Or are your rebooting it yourself? Also now you should be using cwm_12152012 and the new moboot_37.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## redbull

Gradular said:


> Are you letting the touchpad reboot itself? Or are your rebooting it yourself? Also now you should be using cwm_12152012 and the new moboot_37.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Well, it's not a matter of letting it reboot or me rebooting it because it never gets there, it hangs. I'll try with the latest cwm and moboot. uhh, where do I find them?

OK, used a different PC, everything went just fine with files I already had. Thanks!


----------



## Gradular

redbull said:


> Well, it's not a matter of letting it reboot or me rebooting it because it never gets there, it hangs. I'll try with the latest cwm and moboot. uhh, where do I find them?
> 
> OK, used a different PC, everything went just fine with files I already had. Thanks!


All in jcsullins goo.im account. http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## 5spot

I read the OP and didn't note any mention of this. With Google hangouts, the video works just fine, but the mic on the touchpad doesn't seem to work. I can hear the other person, but they cannot hear me. Is this a known issue? Has anyone gotten the mic to work with hangouts?

Thanks for all the hard work and effort on this build!!!

p.s. everything else with this build is excellent; Camera and video are working great!


----------



## ndinfla

jrafuse said:


> Try going into Settings/Apps and clearing cache and data setting for the app. I had that once and that is what fixed it for me.
> 
> John


nope tried it same results. Weird never had that happen before. Thank you for the suggestion.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

I've just created a new thread for anyone who has installed and used either CWM6 or TWRP 2.3.2.3 to post their experience on. Please go have a look and help your fellow users and developers alike find out where we stand with these two new recovery programs, Thank you.

LInk: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37783-if-you-have-installed-cwm6-or-twrp-2323-tell-us-how-it-works-for-you-good-or-bad/


----------



## ndinfla

Roland if you click the link for the 1216 update on the first page it takes you to the 20121211 update. Just an FYI


----------



## jrafuse

redbull said:


> Well, it's not a matter of letting it reboot or me rebooting it because it never gets there, it hangs. I'll try with the latest cwm and moboot. uhh, where do I find them?
> 
> OK, used a different PC, everything went just fine with files I already had. Thanks!


As you were advised .. use the latest Moboot 037 as well as CWM6 ... otherwise you are asking for trouble trying to run CM10. As well, you never said, which version of AcmeInstaller are you using? I am hoping for your sake that it is AcmeInstaller3.

John


----------



## freak2k

Hey is there a way to oc the tp in cm10?

Gesendet von meinem cm_tenderloin mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## noseph

freak2k said:


> Hey is there a way to oc the tp in cm10?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem cm_tenderloin mit Tapatalk 2


I have always used No-frills CPU Control.


----------



## sstar

noseph said:


> I have always used No-frills CPU Control.


or Rom toolbox

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

noseph said:


> or Rom toolbox
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Or setcpu.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

Im experiencing the dissapearance of recovery programs in the moboot menu (0.3.5)

All i have done thus far is install cm10, the 10/16 gapps, acmeinstaller 3, cwm6, moboot 0.3.5.

Did one nandroid backup using cwm6.

Went back to cm10, puttzed around for a day, nothing new installed, then went to reboot to go into cwm6 and it wasn't in the list anymore in moboot.

D/l it from gooim, reinstalled it using twrp, now its there again.....but for how long? Strange indeed!


----------



## redbull

jrafuse said:


> As you were advised .. use the latest Moboot 037 as well as CWM6 ... otherwise you are asking for trouble trying to run CM10. As well, you never said, which version of AcmeInstaller are you using? I am hoping for your sake that it is AcmeInstaller3.
> 
> John


Yeah, I did use Ameinstaller3. I wasn't actually havingany issues with the build I had, but I updated to 037 and CWM6 just in case. Thanks!


----------



## JustinTime

I'm using CM10 2012-10-05 for a while now and haven't had one self reboot yet. On CM9 I had them every two or three days. Mark me down as a happy puppy.


----------



## ericdabbs

What are the changes in moboot 0.3.8 over moboot 0.3.5?


----------



## jrafuse

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all my fellow TouchPad'ers.

May the season bring you only the best and may the New Year bring us a CM10 Nightly ... lol

John


----------



## Rashp

Has anyone installed CM10 using

ACMEInstaller3
moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip
cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip


----------



## Gradular

ericdabbs said:


> What are the changes in moboot 0.3.8 over moboot 0.3.5?


It reports the serial number correctly and works better with twrp.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Rashp said:


> Has anyone installed CM10 using
> 
> ACMEInstaller3
> moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
> update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip
> cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip


As a fresh install, no. But I'm currently using all those. Why?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## lepa71

Does 1216 has the same good battery like -28 -32 mA?


----------



## Rashp

Gradular said:


> As a fresh install, no. But I'm currently using all those. Why?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I have CM9 and want to migrate to CM10. Some posts say safer to uninstall CM9 and than use above combination to install CM10. Thought let me ask to find If I use above combination without uninstalling CM9 and upgrade to CM10; which one is better. Either way I loose my installed app/data from CM9. Thanks.


----------



## Rashp

lepa71 said:


> Does 1216 has the same good battery like -28 -32 mA?


and also do we still have to watch for battery not going below critical power level to avoid touchpad becomes brick ?


----------



## Gradular

Rashp said:


> and also do we still have to watch for battery not going below critical power level to avoid touchpad becomes brick ?


Use titanium backup to save your apps, then you can uninstall without losing ur apps and data. As long as you don't wipe ur sd card, you will still have them. And in the latest build, JC put in a command to shut down at 3% remaining . I have yet to hear any using acmeinstaller 3 to flash the new moboot. Maybe I missed it. Let us know how that goes.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## vff

Merry Christmas to all! and a special holiday greeting to all the developers that make our lives better with their efforts on CM 7/8/9/10 etc...


----------



## frugalli88

Can someone share how to take a screenshot with the Touchpad with Jelly Bean? I've pressed every button in combination and still can do it. Pressing Home and Power brings up reboot menu, pressing Home/Power and Volume only controls the volume. TIA.


----------



## Gradular

frugalli88 said:


> Can someone share how to take a screenshot with the Touchpad with Jelly Bean? I've pressed every button in combination and still can do it. Pressing Home and Power brings up reboot menu, pressing Home/Power and Volume only controls the volume. TIA.


Power and volume down at the same time.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

Gradular said:


> Use titanium backup to save your apps, then you can uninstall without losing ur apps and data.


And don't restore system apps (red/green items).


----------



## ICanHazBeer

frugalli88 said:


> Can someone share how to take a screenshot with the Touchpad with Jelly Bean? I've pressed every button in combination and still can do it. Pressing Home and Power brings up reboot menu, pressing Home/Power and Volume only controls the volume. TIA.


To enable screenshot in the power menu, select Settings -> System -> Power Menu -> Select Screenshot Checkbox.

Merry Christmas, all.


----------



## JustinTime

ICanHazBeer said:


> To enable screenshot in the power menu, select Settings -> System -> Power Menu -> Select Screenshot Checkbox.
> 
> Merry Christmas, all.


And than what? Use the power and volume down combo? And where is it stored?


----------



## ICanHazBeer

JustinTime said:


> And than what? Use the power and volume down combo? And where is it stored?


Press your power button to pull up the power menu, then select screenshot from the menu. My images are stored in /sdcard/pictures/screenshots/. You can always use gallery or quickpic to locate them. You're welcome.


----------



## sstar

JustinTime said:


> And than what? Use the power and volume down combo? And where is it stored?


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
When you hold the power button as if to shutdown you are given various options, one of those will now be screenshot .
In pictures there will be a folder called screenshots it will also be available from the gallery app.


----------



## wintermod

I have CM 7.1.0-tenderloin-alpha3.5 installed on my TouchPad. (from Nov 2011). I see an unofficial CM10 (from jscullins) is available and have read the install instructions, and recent thread posts and want to try out.

It appears the often advice given is, after a Nandroid backup, to uninstall CM7.1, install CM9, do a Nanodroid BU, uninstall CM9, then install CM10.

Questions:

1. Do I have to update to CM9, before updating to CM10 ? Or can I go straight from CM7.1 to CM10 ?

2. Can I keep my current apps and games to play in CM10? What is the process to make this happen ?

Notes:

a. My CM 7.1 was updated with th SDCard patch last year...but not sure which sdcard patch version. Is this important ?

b. CWM-based Recovery v5.0.2.6 is installed. Do I need a newer version? Or should I install the new version (update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215) on CM7.1 alpha3.5? And then also use with CM9 and CM10 ?

c. I do not have TWRP installed. Will CMW suffice ?

d. I have moboot 0.3.5. Will this version suffice. (I don't see a more recent official version but observe newer testing versions). Or do I have to update MoBoot before removing Cm7.1 or after updating to CM9 or CM10 ?

Happy holidays to the devs and the folks who provide quality support and help people out, and to everyone.


----------



## eZaCx

k guys I'm having a problem.
I had CM9, and today I decided to upgrade to the latest build.
I got through every single step just fine, and after all the code lines were finished and it restarted I thought it was a smooth installation BUT it wasn't.

I saw the green CM logo and it appeared to have restarted and while it was plugged into my laptop, I got a notification saying 2 things (drivers presumably) failed to install,

" USB Composite device - Ready to use"
" MTP USB Device - Failed"
" SGH-T989 - No Driver found"

After that, it just went to a black screen with backlights on. I didn't get the new CM10 logo and my screen is just stuck there. After waiting a couple of minutes, I forced shut down my HP touchpad and restarted choosing CM in the boot options, and same exact thing happened.

Where did I go wrong? I followed the video exactly and everything was fine up till the reboot.

Any one else have this issue?

EDIT: Well I had to uninstall and do the step again, but this time just install CM10. Now everything works, still slight jittery here and there but works great. 
Another question I have is if you uninstall, isn't everything supposed to be deleted from the file system? When I straight reinstalled CM10, all the previous files from filesystem were there. I did have to wipe the stuff manually. Not sure why that is.


----------



## Pongo

Happy Christmas everyone, hope you all had a lovely day and had plenty of new new gadgets to play with!
I read about some hidden code in Jellybean 4.1.1 and just tried it and multiple user accounts work in this build of cm10!

Ive literrally only just tested it but it works! Has anyone else tried this yet?

I found it hear and it dates back a while to the first Nexus to get Jellybean - http://www.phonearen...ght-now_id33001

Basically follow these really simple steps using the Terminal Emulator -

su
pm create-user typenewusernamehere

then when hold down the power key you can switch to the new account youve created!

theres more instructions on the above link and im sure theyll be bugs but ill test this out with my family tomorrow and report back!

sleep well! (its 2am here in the UK!)


----------



## deymious

hey all, Merry Christmas first off and a big thanks to jcsullins and RolandDeschain79 for your rome and helpful videos. I had CM9 installed and used ACMEInstaller2 and installed CM10. I also installed the new GAPPS4.2 package but now have the following problem:

1) The camera still doesn't work for me for some reason. I tried reinstalling the apps package and still nothing. I tried both the camera app and the gallery app and nothing. How can I get a functioning camera? I installed the *CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Build 12/16/12 (Camera Build) but idk what went wrong. *

2) Google play app and all of my other apps just shut down after I use them for like 10 seconds. My installation of CM10 went fine and everything installed well, I just don't know why none of my apps can work (all of my old apps from CM9 carried over as well). Just like when I go into firefox or chrome for example, they just quit out unexpectedly and other apps act the same way. What can I do to fix this?

I really appreciate any help anyone can offer. I did a Nandroid backup of CM9 and I tried to bring it back up but it still left me in CM10. Should I just wipe CM off completely and install fresh? I would do this if there was a way to backup all my apps and wipe this crappy install that I did of CM10 and install it again if someone could advise me on how to do it. Hopefully that would lead to all of the apps and everything working? Please advise because my knowledge of what to do ended about last night and I've been searching effortlessly since. TIA!

Edit. One more thing - I cannot connect my TP to my computer no matter what I do. I checked the box that says MTP in settings and it still won't connect, I have to boot into WebOS to connect to the computer. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks all!


----------



## trekrev

deymious said:


> hey all, Merry Christmas first off and a big thanks to jcsullins and RolandDeschain79 for your rome and helpful videos. I had CM9 installed and used ACMEInstaller2 and installed CM10. I also installed the new GAPPS4.2 package but now have the following problem:
> 
> 1) The camera still doesn't work for me for some reason. I tried reinstalling the apps package and still nothing. I tried both the camera app and the gallery app and nothing. How can I get a functioning camera? I installed the *CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Build 12/16/12 (Camera Build) but idk what went wrong. *
> 
> 2) Google play app and all of my other apps just shut down after I use them for like 10 seconds. My installation of CM10 went fine and everything installed well, I just don't know why none of my apps can work (all of my old apps from CM9 carried over as well). Just like when I go into firefox or chrome for example, they just quit out unexpectedly and other apps act the same way. What can I do to fix this?
> 
> I really appreciate any help anyone can offer. I did a Nandroid backup of CM9 and I tried to bring it back up but it still left me in CM10. Should I just wipe CM off completely and install fresh? I would do this if there was a way to backup all my apps and wipe this crappy install that I did of CM10 and install it again if someone could advise me on how to do it. Hopefully that would lead to all of the apps and everything working? Please advise because my knowledge of what to do ended about last night and I've been searching effortlessly since. TIA!
> 
> Edit. One more thing - I cannot connect my TP to my computer no matter what I do. I checked the box that says MTP in settings and it still won't connect, I have to boot into WebOS to connect to the computer. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks all!


If you really did use ACMEInstaller2 you need to Acmeuninstall and Use *ACMEInstaller3* .... most of your problems are the result of your /system partition being too small which *ACMEInstaller3 fixes*. Then they should run. Hope this helps.


----------



## deymious

trekrev said:


> If you really did use ACMEInstaller2 you need to Acmeuninstall and Use *ACMEInstaller3* .... most of your problems are the result of your /system partition being too small which *ACMEInstaller3 fixes*. Then they should run. Hope this helps.


So just to recap - I need to put the *CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Build 12/16/12 (Camera Build *into my cminstall root folder (do i put the Gapps zip in there as well or do I install this at a later time) and then use ACMEInstaller3 to install everything? I would first use AcmeUninstaller when nothing is in the cminstall folder and then put the files in and use AcmeInstaller3?


----------



## trekrev

deymious said:


> So just to recap - I need to put the *CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Build 12/16/12 (Camera Build *into my cminstall root folder (do i put the Gapps zip in there as well or do I install this at a later time) and then use ACMEInstaller3 to install everything? I would first use AcmeUninstaller when nothing is in the cminstall folder and then put the files in and use AcmeInstaller3?


You can install just the most recent nightly cm10-20121216 build and then once that is running add gapps for JB which actually should be the 20121011 version according to JCSullins developer of the EXPERIMENTAL nightly you are using. They can be installed with TWRP or CWM recovery. If you install the gapps with the build by using ACMEInsaller3 then add *"Update-" *to the file name without the quotes of course in the cminstall folder. If you made your nandroid with CWM then use that to flash gapps. All should work as per spec then. There is a thread that explains ACMEInstaller3 but you use it the same as AXMEInstaller2. *Hope this helps.*


----------



## deymious

trekrev said:


> You can install just the most recent nightly cm10-20121216 build and then once that is running add gapps for JB which actually should be the 20121011 version according to JCSullins developer of the EXPERIMENTAL nightly you are using. They can be installed with TWRP or CWM recovery. If you install the gapps with the build by using ACMEInsaller3 then add *"Update-" *to the file name without the quotes of course in the cminstall folder. If you made your nandroid with CWM then use that to flash gapps. All should work as per spec then. There is a thread that explains ACMEInstaller3 but you use it the same as AXMEInstaller2. *Hope this helps.*


Hey Trekrev, first thank you so much for all of the help! I installed everything like you said but I am still having some trouble with the following: (I added the Gapps market and flashed the newest build)

1) My camera works but I still can't use video. Any ideas on how to fix this?

2) For some reason, I can't install Amazon marketplace from google play because it says it won't work on my device, anyone know how to get around it (I ask because I have a ton of important apps on it)

3) I still can't connect my TP to my comp through usb, have to go in through webOS. Again I clicked the MTP box yes. Anyone have any experience on what else it could be (its not the cable since it works in WebOS).

4) it takes much longer to boot into WebOS now than it did before. It really stops at the loading screen (with all the blue webOS letters) whereas before it would breeze through. any idea why this happens?

5) Since the microphone works now, does the skype app work and can we make calls with the TP over wifi?

6) Is Dolphin the best browser to be able to use flash for websites?

Thanks all for the help!


----------



## sstar

deymious said:


> Hey Trekrev, first thank you so much for all of the help! I installed everything like you said but I am still having some trouble with the following: (I added the Gapps market and flashed the newest build)
> 
> 1) My camera works but I still can't use video. Any ideas on how to fix this?
> 
> 2) For some reason, I can't install Amazon marketplace from google play because it says it won't work on my device, anyone know how to get around it (I ask because I have a ton of important apps on it)
> 
> 3) I still can't connect my TP to my comp through usb, have to go in through webOS. Again I clicked the MTP box yes. Anyone have any experience on what else it could be (its not the cable since it works in WebOS).
> 
> 4) it takes much longer to boot into WebOS now than it did before. It really stops at the loading screen (with all the blue webOS letters) whereas before it would breeze through. any idea why this happens?
> 
> 5) Since the microphone works now, does the skype app work and can we make calls with the TP over wifi?
> 
> 6) Is Dolphin the best browser to be able to use flash for websites?
> 
> Thanks all for the help!


You say you flashed the LATEST gapps , does that mean you ignored the advice you quoted to use 20121011 Or not.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deymious

sstar said:


> You say you flashed the LATEST gapps , does that mean you ignored the advice you quoted to use 20121011 Or not.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I am sorry if thats what I did, as you can tell this is the 2nd time I've tried upgrading my TP and I am pretty new to these things. I used the following Gapps package:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip[/background]

This is the wrong one? I couldn't find the one you were talking about on the front page. Can you tell me where I could find it? Thank you for all the help.


----------



## sstar

deymious said:


> I am sorry if thats what I did, as you can tell this is the 2nd time I've tried upgrading my TP and I am pretty new to these things. I used the following Gapps package:
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip[/background]
> 
> This is the wrong one? I couldn't find the one you were talking about on the front page. Can you tell me where I could find it? Thank you for all the help.


No problem this is what you need http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip 
There are quite a lot of links .

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro

The reason you need install using acme3 is to repair your file system and resize your system partition. You should install the Freespace app and check the size of your system partition. Too small and not everything (like gApps) would get installed.


----------



## deymious

sstar said:


> No problem this is what you need http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip
> There are quite a lot of links .
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Thanks a lot! Do I just flash this using TWRP on top of my other gApps ? Or do I have to do it differently and uninstall the previous one somehow?


----------



## auhuynh

Dear Team,
Thanks for your hard working. I just spent few days to try the new ROM of CM10 and have some issue to report.

First, could you please fix the link in page 1 because it guides user to the Rom 12/12/11, not 12/12/16.

I can say that the new Rom of CM10 is more stable than CM9. With CM9, I have a lot of issues, such as try to adjust the sleeping time, try to change grid size and the number of homescreen... but it's not effect. (I used the Rom CM9 update 2012/07/07). Those problem don't have in CM10. So I am happy with the new one.

Some issues I have in CM10:
- I use the security face unlock function. when I put the TP horizontal, it is normal, but when I change to vertical, the camera is up-side-down. But the camera still normal in Camera apps or others, with mean that no error within setup progress.
- The camera can not use with apps type bar code scanner. I've try many apps.
- It's seem that the keyboard in CM10 is missing the Alt or Ctrl button, because we can see the watermark symbol, but we can not use this. When we press Shift, it's for capital, and we press 123, it's for new keyboard with have number and symbol.

Thanks


----------



## nevertells

eZaCx said:


> EDIT: Well I had to uninstall and do the step again, but this time just install CM10. Now everything works, still slight jittery here and there but works great.
> Another question I have is if you uninstall, isn't everything supposed to be deleted from the file system? When I straight reinstalled CM10, all the previous files from filesystem were there. I did have to wipe the stuff manually. Not sure why that is.


When you say file system, I'm guessing you mean the SD card. The answer is no, the uninstaller does not touch the SD card. There is a function under settings/storage to erase the SD card, however, have never tried it and can't vouch how well it works. It can also be done from WebOS through settings/device info/reset options/ erase USB drive. That's WebOS speak for SD card.


----------



## nevertells

auhuynh said:


> Dear Team,
> Thanks for your hard working. I just spent few days to try the new ROM of CM10 and have some issue to report.
> 
> First, could you please fix the link in page 1 because it guides user to the Rom 12/12/11, not 12/12/16.
> 
> I can say that the new Rom of CM10 is more stable than CM9. With CM9, I have a lot of issues, such as try to adjust the sleeping time, try to change grid size and the number of homescreen... but it's not effect. (I used the Rom CM9 update 2012/07/07). Those problem don't have in CM10. So I am happy with the new one.
> 
> Some issues I have in CM10:
> - I use the security face unlock function. when I put the TP horizontal, it is normal, but when I change to vertical, the camera is up-side-down. But the camera still normal in Camera apps or others, with mean that no error within setup progress.
> - The camera can not use with apps type bar code scanner. I've try many apps.
> - It's seem that the keyboard in CM10 is missing the Alt or Ctrl button, because we can see the watermark symbol, but we can not use this. When we press Shift, it's for capital, and we press 123, it's for new keyboard with have number and symbol.
> 
> Thanks


CM10 is still highly experimental my friend. The fact that certain functions like face lock, and bar code scanner don't work is to be expected. The camera implementation is as well highly experimental. It works well with the stock camera launcher or the camera launcher for Nexus 7 which one can download from the Play Store. Ucam also works except for video recording crashes it. A lot of other apps that use the camera may work weird or not at all.

If you want things like CTRL and ALT, you need to install Hacker's Keyboard. It has all the same keys as a PC keyboard.


----------



## Gradular

For those that might be interested. 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...nd-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar

deymious said:


> Thanks a lot! Do I just flash this using TWRP on top of my other gApps ? Or do I have to do it differently and uninstall the previous one somehow?


To be honest I'm not sure, try flashing over you've nothing to lose as its not working properly. If it doesn't work then with TWRP wipe system and flash Rom and gapps .

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rootzmonkey

I installed the latest Gapps, the filesize is ~80MB. After installing, I only see the Play Store and Google Search. I dont see Gmail, Maps, etc. What apps are included in the Gapps install?

Also, after installing CM10 (clean install) and Gapps, I have ~16MB free in System Storage. Is this normal?


----------



## Gradular

rootzmonkey said:


> I installed the latest Gapps, the filesize is ~80MB. After installing, I only see the Play Store and Google Search. I dont see Gmail, Maps, etc. What apps are included in the Gapps install?
> 
> Also, after installing CM10 (clean install) and Gapps, I have ~16MB free in System Storage. Is this normal?


What gapps exactly did you install? What date? You should have about 40 free if you installed the correct one.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

deymious said:


> Thanks a lot! Do I just flash this using TWRP on top of my other gApps ? Or do I have to do it differently and uninstall the previous one somehow?


You can flash gapps over the old ones, but you can not delete the old ones. But unless all the files are the same name, something might be left when you flash the new gapps. Since it seems to me you have a fresh install, I would start from a fresh install with the correct gapps.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## deymious

auhuynh said:


> Dear Team,
> Thanks for your hard working. I just spent few days to try the new ROM of CM10 and have some issue to report.
> 
> First, could you please fix the link in page 1 because it guides user to the Rom 12/12/11, not 12/12/16.
> 
> I can say that the new Rom of CM10 is more stable than CM9. With CM9, I have a lot of issues, such as try to adjust the sleeping time, try to change grid size and the number of homescreen... but it's not effect. (I used the Rom CM9 update 2012/07/07). Those problem don't have in CM10. So I am happy with the new one.
> 
> Some issues I have in CM10:
> - I use the security face unlock function. when I put the TP horizontal, it is normal, but when I change to vertical, the camera is up-side-down. But the camera still normal in Camera apps or others, with mean that no error within setup progress.
> - The camera can not use with apps type bar code scanner. I've try many apps.
> - It's seem that the keyboard in CM10 is missing the Alt or Ctrl button, because we can see the watermark symbol, but we can not use this. When we press Shift, it's for capital, and we press 123, it's for new keyboard with have number and symbol.
> 
> Thanks


Can you link to the newest ROM? the 12/12/16 because I was wondering why there was a discrepancy but just went with it and installed the 12/12/11 one. are there any real differences because the 12/12/11 one is working okay for right now.


----------



## rumbi

Pongo said:


> Happy Christmas everyone, hope you all had a lovely day and had plenty of new new gadgets to play with!
> I read about some hidden code in Jellybean 4.1.1 and just tried it and multiple user accounts work in this build of cm10!
> 
> Ive literrally only just tested it but it works! Has anyone else tried this yet?
> 
> I found it hear and it dates back a while to the first Nexus to get Jellybean - http://www.phonearen...ght-now_id33001
> 
> Basically follow these really simple steps using the Terminal Emulator -
> 
> su
> pm create-user typenewusernamehere
> 
> then when hold down the power key you can switch to the new account youve created!
> 
> theres more instructions on the above link and im sure theyll be bugs but ill test this out with my family tomorrow and report back!
> 
> sleep well! (its 2am here in the UK!)


Cool!
It's not perfect yet (i.e. the other users will receive the notification for the main user) but it works!


----------



## deymious

I have a question for anyone who has the ability to record video in cm10 - is the video quality decent? Cuz my camera quality is horrendous (not trying to be a d1ck - im sure this is just a limitation of the hardware), so I'm wondering can the video quality be any better since you're still using the same hardware as the camera. just wanted everyone's experience before I tried to go through all the steps to get it working, thanks all.

-deymious


----------



## Gradular

deymious said:


> Can you link to the newest ROM? the 12/12/16 because I was wondering why there was a discrepancy but just went with it and installed the 12/12/11 one. are there any real differences because the 12/12/11 one is working okay for right now.


All of the previews can be found here. http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rashp

I just migrated from CM9 to CM10 using ACMEInstaller3, moboot_038-tenderloin, update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215 and cm-10-20121216-... and everything went fine, working including various apps, Gapps from CM9 migrated/updated during CM10 update. Before CM10 migration, I had CM9 12/17 on it and than flashed it with ACME3, CM9 12/23 nightly with above combination and than nandroid backup before migrating/updating/flashing to CM10.


----------



## Holy Chicken

Just an FYI Dont change the Screen DPI on this rom... it will fail to boot


----------



## sstar

Holy Chicken said:


> Just an FYI Dont change the Screen DPI on this rom... it will fail to boot


I changed mine down to 140 in order to instal a different theme called MotoInspired from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1927128 and then back again a couple of times using Rom TOOLBOX to edit the build prop and had no problems.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ericdabbs

Holy Chicken said:


> Just an FYI Dont change the Screen DPI on this rom... it will fail to boot


What are you talking about. I changed the screen DPI from 160 to 132 with no boot up issues.


----------



## newrom

This will be me first post so try not to give me to much of a hard time . I am running the latest version cm9 ,updated to cwm6 and moboot 3.7 . I tried some early versions of cm10 and got it loaded but had multiple re-boots so I went back to cm9 . I have checked my file space and it shows that acmeinstaller 3 increased the space to 402 mb . I would like to try the latest cm10 again . Can I just down load the latest cm 10 rom and load it with cwm6 since my file space has been increased ? Or do i need to load it with acmeinstaller 3 ? If I use acmeinstaller 3 , can I do the acmeuninstall first and then load the cm10 with acmeinstaller 3 without any problems ? Just want to give cm10 a whirl but dont want all the reboots . Thanks in advance .


----------



## Dorregaray

newrom said:


> This will be me first post so try not to give me to much of a hard time . I am running the latest version cm9 ,updated to cwm6 and moboot 3.7 . I tried some early versions of cm10 and got it loaded but had multiple re-boots so I went back to cm9 . I have checked my file space and it shows that acmeinstaller 3 increased the space to 402 mb . I would like to try the latest cm10 again . Can I just down load the latest cm 10 rom and load it with cwm6 since my file space has been increased ? Or do i need to load it with acmeinstaller 3 ? If I use acmeinstaller 3 , can I do the acmeuninstall first and then load the cm10 with acmeinstaller 3 without any problems ? Just want to give cm10 a whirl but dont want all the reboots . Thanks in advance .


if you have system partition already resized you can use cwm6 to upgrade to cm10


----------



## nevertells

Rashp said:


> I just migrated from CM9 to CM10 using ACMEInstaller3, moboot_038-tenderloin, update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215 and cm-10-20121216-... and everything went fine, working including various apps, Gapps from CM9 migrated/updated during CM10 update. Before CM10 migration, I had CM9 12/17 on it and than flashed it with ACME3, CM9 12/23 nightly with above combination and than nandroid backup before migrating/updating/flashing to CM10.


You should install the jb gapps, 20121011. The Google apps it installs are optimized for CM10.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

rootzmonkey said:


> I installed the latest Gapps, the filesize is ~80MB. After installing, I only see the Play Store and Google Search. I dont see Gmail, Maps, etc. What apps are included in the Gapps install?
> 
> Also, after installing CM10 (clean install) and Gapps, I have ~16MB free in System Storage. Is this normal?


I had precisely same issue


----------



## FormerlyMQ

ericdabbs said:


> What are you talking about. I changed the screen DPI from 160 to 132 with no boot up issues.


+1


----------



## Gradular

FormerlyMQ said:


> I had precisely same issue


what gapps precisely did you install?


----------



## newrom

Thanks for the answer Dorr !


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Gapps packages for CM9/10....

I followed some links from goo.Im to the rootzwiki Gapps page http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps and would like to point out the following ( knew I had seen it somewhere)...



> *DPI-specific packages*
> When the Google Apps began to be shipped in ZIP packages, they were made ... based on the DPI '(Dots Per Inch)' used by the device's screen .... By the time Gingerbread ROMs started to be made, there were MDPI-TINY (MDPI with all Play Store install-able apps removed), MDPI, HDPI, Tegra and more. This wound up creating much confusion as to what package was needed by each device.
> 
> *Universal packages*
> Due to all the confusion created by the DPI-specific packages, a new method was discovered. Universal packages, that run on all common architectures and screen sizes .... to maintain compatibility with devices that have small /system partitions, the packages must be in the -TINY format. *This means that any apps which can be installed from the Google Play Store (except Google Search) are not included in the package.*


I have personally verified that Gmail, Maps, etc are not in the downloaded Gapps zips for CM9/10. They have to be downloaded from the Play Store and installed or added to a custom zip package.

** This should be added to the OP for those that may not be aware of it **

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## henrio12

Hi All,

I thought that I followed the instructions precisely. The only oddity was while extracting the "cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM" file into a clean folder on my pc. I was prompted a number of file copy conflicts.

"The following file already exists,,,Would you like to replace the existing file"

I chose to replace all of them.

The installation seemed to complete with automatic reboot. A menu appeared with 4 seconds to change from webos (selection on top) and no apparent CyanogenMod selection.

What should I do?


----------



## sixohtew

henrio12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought that I followed the instructions precisely. The only oddity was while extracting the "cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM" file into a clean folder on my pc. I was prompted a number of file copy conflicts.
> 
> "The following file already exists,,,Would you like to replace the existing file"
> 
> I chose to replace all of them.
> 
> The installation seemed to complete with automatic reboot. A menu appeared with 4 seconds to change from webos (selection on top) and no apparent CyanogenMod selection.
> 
> What should I do?


Do not extract the Roms zip. Did you make the folder cminstall on the touchpad? If so what did you put in there? You should have put the ROM in that folder so acme installer can do its thing

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

auhuynh said:


> Can you link to the newest ROM? the 12/12/16 because I was wondering why there was a discrepancy but just went with it and installed the 12/12/11 one. are there any real differences because the 12/12/11 one is working okay for right now.


Oops! Sorry Guys I've been away







I'll Fix it Now.. I bought a Samsung galaxy note 2 Today, been playing with it









I've got to update the OP a bunch for the new Year


----------



## henrio12

Thanks for the quick response! That was it.

I'm afraid that I took the line in the instructions "Download your chosen package and extract it to your PC." too literally.

[o:


----------



## ericdabbs

Just wanted to confirm with you folks that are on the 12/16 rom....does the mic not work for Google Hangouts? I tried it several times with family and it doesn't work. I am hoping some of you folks can confirm this for me.

The only other issues I see is that the camera preview and 1 on 1 google video chat being upside down and the Touchpad not charging while connected to the computer via USB. In CM9, the Touchpad was able to charge via USB to the computer. The 12/16 CM10 rom has been pretty solid.


----------



## henrio12

Aw man...I just installed 20121216 (20121215?). Do I need to redo with 20121211?


----------



## jimspoon

ericdabbs said:


> Just wanted to confirm with you folks that are on the 12/16 rom....does the mic not work for Google Hangouts? I tried it several times with family and it doesn't work. I am hoping some of you folks can confirm this for me.
> 
> The only other issues I see is that the camera preview and 1 on 1 google video chat being upside down and the Touchpad not charging while connected to the computer via USB. In CM9, the Touchpad was able to charge via USB to the computer. The 12/16 CM10 rom has been pretty solid.


Yes, same here ... when in a Google Hangout, the person on the other end was unable to hear me, and my video image was upside down. Not sure if I was able to charge or not ... I think you need to check MTP mode in Settings / Storage / Menu / USB Computer Connection. I also had a problem with the Calendar not syncing with Google Calendar. If you browse through this thread, I think you'll see some discussion of these problems.


----------



## trekrev

henrio12 said:


> Aw man...I just installed 20121216 (20121215?). Do I need to redo with 20121211?


No--- JC's experimental 20121216 is his most recent. Hope this helps


----------



## lepa71

Can I flash Rolands Lite GAPPS over official gapps? What would be the advantages?


----------



## strat1227

How do you add the settings softkey to the bottom left?


----------



## Gradular

lepa71 said:


> Can I flash Rolands Lite GAPPS over official gapps? What would be the advantages?


You can, but its not recommended, and dont expect any support if there are issues from the devs, since its been requested that we use the offical gapps. Also I really didn't see a difference besides the size of the gapps and a few cosmetic differences. the hacked gapps are a lot bigger then there real 4.2 counter parts. The full offical 4.2 gapps is 90 megs with everything. The ones Roland packaged have stuff removed that most TP owners wont use. But in the end its up to you.


----------



## vzvxfl

I did a nandroid backup using twrp 2.3.1. Then did an ACMEuninstall. Then did an Acmeinstall3 for CM9. Booted into TWRP to do the restore for CM9 prior to rooting CM10. Only one problem ... when I select Restore, it lists no backups. They are out there as I can see them using the TWRP File Manager. Has anybody had this issue? and what did you do to correct?

Oh .. and I installed JCSullins MoBoot 3.8.

BTW ... I did do a search and could not find anything on this.

Thanks ...


----------



## nuttaone

vzvxfl said:


> I did a nandroid backup using twrp 2.3.1. Then did an ACMEuninstall. Then did an Acmeinstall3 for CM9. Booted into TWRP to do the restore for CM9 prior to rooting CM10. Only one problem ... when I select Restore, it lists no backups. They are out there as I can see them using the TWRP File Manager. Has anybody had this issue? and what did you do to correct?
> 
> Oh .. and I installed JCSullins MoBoot 3.8.
> 
> BTW ... I did do a search and could not find anything on this.
> 
> Thanks ...


Are your nandroid backups in twrp/backups/00000000000 ??

If so then there are two methods to resolve this... the issue your having is the new moboot sends an alphanumeric serial number to twrp/android, which twrp no longer uses the "00000000000" folder

Method 1. (Not for the faint hearted) 
- Restore moboot 0.3.5

Method 2. (Recommended)
- Create a backup with whatever setup you currently have (you can discard it afterwards) and let twrp create the new folder structure twrp/backups/RBXXXXXXXX12345

- Using a file manager app move your existing twrp backups from 00000000000 to the newly created folder, reboot in recovery and should now see your nandroids in twrp....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar

vzvxfl said:


> I did a nandroid backup using twrp 2.3.1. Then did an ACMEuninstall. Then did an Acmeinstall3 for CM9. Booted into TWRP to do the restore for CM9 prior to rooting CM10. Only one problem ... when I select Restore, it lists no backups. They are out there as I can see them using the TWRP File Manager. Has anybody had this issue? and what did you do to correct?
> 
> Oh .. and I installed JCSullins MoBoot 3.8.
> 
> BTW ... I did do a search and could not find anything on this.
> 
> Thanks ...


I had a similar problem with TWRP backups, two suggestions.
1- DL Rom Toolbox lite and with its Rom management see if it too can see your earlier backup" It should ask what recovery you are using, obviously select TWRP from the options" and use it to restore.
2- I think TWRP made a new folder in its backup folder after I did an upgrade, check with your file manager, if so copy the previous backup to the new folder and see if TWRP will then give you the option to use it.
I didn't try this as the old backups were not needed and I deleted them.
Good luck.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trekrev

vzvxfl said:


> I did a nandroid backup using twrp 2.3.1. Then did an ACMEuninstall. Then did an Acmeinstall3 for CM9. Booted into TWRP to do the restore for CM9 prior to rooting CM10. Only one problem ... when I select Restore, it lists no backups. They are out there as I can see them using the TWRP File Manager. Has anybody had this issue? and what did you do to correct?
> 
> Oh .. and I installed JCSullins MoBoot 3.8.
> 
> BTW ... I did do a search and could not find anything on this.
> 
> Thanks ...


You can simply move them from the Twrp folder /000000000000 to the new 'serialized' folder and then TWRP will see them. Then you can restore any of them. Remember though when you eventually update TWRP these older versions are not compatible with the newer versions of TWIRP. As it was stated the Moboot update caused this issue. Hope this helps. More can be found in the ACMEInstaller3 thread on this topic .starting about http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32274-acmeinstaller3/page__st__270#entry1063089. Also see my post in another thread here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37783-if-you-have-installed-cwm6-or-twrp-2323-tell-us-how-it-works-for-you-good-or-bad/#entry1063962


----------



## DroidFan12

Hello,

I am having a problem i was running CM 10 (Jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build) and by mistake i flashed CM9 while installing new GAPPS.

Now my HP touchpad is not booting, it looks like its booting.. i see Cyanogen boot Loading screen... after that nothing is happening....

Please help...


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having a problem i was running CM 10 (Jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build) and by mistake i flashed CM9 while installing new GAPPS.
> 
> Now my HP touchpad is not booting, it looks like its booting.. i see Cyanogen boot Loading screen... after that nothing is happening....
> 
> Please help...


Posting the same question in multiple threads is kind of frowned upon Droidfan.







Just post your question in one thread or start your own and wait patiently for an answer.


----------



## trekrev

DroidFan12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having a problem i was running CM 10 (Jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build) and by mistake i flashed CM9 while installing new GAPPS.
> 
> Now my HP touchpad is not booting, it looks like its booting.. i see Cyanogen boot Loading screen... after that nothing is happening....
> 
> Please help...


Can you get to your Recovery via Moboot (either CWM or TWRP)? If so just wipe caches and reflash JCSullins latest build. Once you can reboot Cyanogen 10 then reflash GAPPS via the same recovery process. This is assuming you installed CM10 originally via ACMEInstaller3 in order to give your /system partition the added room that CM10 needs. If you did not then ACMEUninstall and reinstall CM10 with ACMEInstaller3.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

For vzv,
Edit: nutta handled it.


----------



## vzvxfl

nuttaone said:


> Are your nandroid backups in twrp/backups/00000000000 ??
> 
> If so then there are two methods to resolve this... the issue your having is the new moboot sends an alphanumeric serial number to twrp/android, which twrp no longer uses the "00000000000" folder
> 
> Method 1. (Not for the faint hearted)
> - Restore moboot 0.3.5
> 
> Method 2. (Recommended)
> - Create a backup with whatever setup you currently have (you can discard it afterwards) and let twrp create the new folder structure twrp/backups/RBXXXXXXXX12345
> 
> - Using a file manager app move your existing twrp backups from 00000000000 to the newly created folder, reboot in recovery and should now see your nandroids in twrp....
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thank you very much Nuttaone!. Method two worked great! And thanks to everyone else for their suggestions as well.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

Gradular said:


> what gapps precisely did you install?


The 10/11 gapps


----------



## DroidFan12

nevertells said:


> Posting the same question in multiple threads is kind of frowned upon Droidfan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just post your question in one thread or start your own and wait patiently for an answer.


Sorry abt, that got panic.. Issue went one level further.. I was able to see Palm logo only... Just restored using webos doctor...now..


----------



## Gradular

FormerlyMQ said:


> The 10/16 gapps


 Do you mean 10/11/2012?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## EmDub13

ericdabbs said:


> What are you talking about. I changed the screen DPI from 160 to 132 with no boot up issues.


What did you use to change it? I tried LCD Density Modder pro and had problems. I would like something that works. Does everything work correctly? I had issues with Google Search on cm 9 with a different DPI.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sstar

EmDub13 said:


> What did you use to change it? I tried LCD Density Modder pro and had problems. I would like something that works. Does everything work correctly? I had issues with Google Search on cm 9 with a different DPI.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Why not edit your build prop with something like Rom toolbox, it works and has loads of other features.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EmDub13

Just tried that. It worked great. Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SilvrDrgn

Installed CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Build 12/16/12 (Camera Build) via ACMEInstaller3 over the top of my CM9 install with no wipe (backed up CM9 first via TWRP). Flashed gapps-jb-20121011-signed via TWRP. Ended up with two Camera icons and two Gallery icons in the Apps, and Play Store crashes/stops. Had to force stop Play Store, clear its data/cache, and uninstall updates which reverts it to factory Play Store. Then it works. Force stop the older of the two Gallery versions, cleared its data/cache, and disabled it. Only one Camera app listed in the Settings / Apps / ALL list. Force stopped Camera, cleared its data/cache and disabled it. Still have one icon in Apps, and it does load up and work fine. There is no Camera app listed in Settings / Apps / ALL list any more. Strange.


----------



## Gradular

SilvrDrgn said:


> Installed CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10) Build 12/16/12 (Camera Build) via ACMEInstaller3 over the top of my CM9 install with no wipe (backed up CM9 first via TWRP). Flashed gapps-jb-20121011-signed via TWRP. Ended up with two Camera icons and two Gallery icons in the Apps, and Play Store crashes/stops. Had to force stop Play Store, clear its data/cache, and uninstall updates which reverts it to factory Play Store. Then it works. Force stop the older of the two Gallery versions, cleared its data/cache, and disabled it. Only one Camera app listed in the Settings / Apps / ALL list. Force stopped Camera, cleared its data/cache and disabled it. Still have one icon in Apps, and it does load up and work fine. There is no Camera app listed in Settings / Apps / ALL list any more. Strange.


 The more current suggestion is to back up your apps acme uninstall your tp, and fresh install cm10. Then restore your apps. Takes a lil bit more time (especially if your using the free version of Titanium backup), but there is no issues with stray files and such being left over and causing issues

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## len207

I don't know if this issue is mine only or have others noted any change in WiFi throughput? The CM9 radio provided a good strong download and upload speed. With the latest CM10 ROM's download speed in particular is inconsistent but noticeably slower. My two CM 9 & 10 based phones work fine.


----------



## StevenC56

Just registered and need a bit of help. My touchpad and my wife's has been stock WebOS since new over a year ago and I'm ready to install Android. How do I make that happen? Follow the instructions on the first post of this thread? Will we still be able to boot WebOS if we want to?


----------



## nuttaone

StevenC56 said:


> Just registered and need a bit of help. My touchpad and my wife's has been stock WebOS since new over a year ago and I'm ready to install Android. How do I make that happen? Follow the instructions on the first post of this thread? Will we still be able to boot WebOS if we want to?


Yes your TP will have a bootloader...

I wouldn't recommend CM10 as this is still in testing. CM9 even though on nightlies is pretty damn stable....

I suggest reading the following links
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/wiki/HP_Touchpad:_Full_Update_Guide
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33872-first-time-install-instructions-for-cyanogenmod/


----------



## StevenC56

I was hoping to load CM10. Not ready for prime time yet? Thought I read it was pretty stable at this point.


----------



## nuttaone

unfortunately not, its still experimental although some users have suggested it to be moved to nightlies...

Its totally up to you personal preference and all that. as its your first time and my honest opinion and maybe different to others at least start with CM9 but there no harm in what you decide....


----------



## Mpgrimm2

StevenC56 said:


> Just registered and need a bit of help. My touchpad and my wife's has been stock WebOS since new over a year ago and I'm ready to install Android. How do I make that happen? Follow the instructions on the first post of this thread? Will we still be able to boot WebOS if we want to?


You may also find it helpful to read through the few post of Newbie: Questions thread. Bklane01 just went through most of the same things you are asking about. There are current separate links for CM9 and CM10 files there too.


----------



## nevertells

StevenC56 said:


> Just registered and need a bit of help. My touchpad and my wife's has been stock WebOS since new over a year ago and I'm ready to install Android. How do I make that happen? Follow the instructions on the first post of this thread? Will we still be able to boot WebOS if we want to?


Have we all forgotten how to use Google? :-(


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Have we all forgotten how to use Google? :-(


What is this "Goggles" you speak of? 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## kingmoocow

nevertells said:


> Have we all forgotten how to use Google? :-(


http://bit.ly/uxMA6H


----------



## Wellzy4eva

Moaning about new people asking questions in the wrong place (or not searching) is such a pointless practice.

Unless a deterrent is created (i.e. restricting access to certain forum sections until a set amount of posts or a certain rep rating is reached), nothing will change when the next newbie comes on here asking the standard CM10 questions.

[End of personal rant.]


----------



## Dorregaray

For the ones having problems with some 3rd party apps - I have a xmas present:
http://rootzwiki.com...80#entry1067112


----------



## RolandDeschain79

OP now Updated 12/31/2012(Optional): Dorregaray has just released a flashable camera config.zip that adds additional Camera settings accessible via the HP TouchPad settings menu.
http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/cmtouchpad/cm10-camera/update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-config1.zip

Dorregaray "I have added a camera config. It's accessible via the HP TouchPad settings 
(the app when you can change the touchscreen settings).
It allows you to change the camera profile (the way how act the camera) between the values:
- front android camera (default, the current mode),
- front webos camera (no mirror),
- rear android camera.
Try changing the camera profile to workaround the video upside-down issues in the third party apps (google hangouts?).
It also allows to change the recording/picture rotation."

UNOFFICIAL CM10 with working camera thread:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37091-un...mera/page__pid__1070052__st__280#entry1070052

Jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Camera Build 20121216:
http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouc...L-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip

Remember to make a Nandroid backup before testing::





This looks great! Thank you Dorregaray, I will test it out You work so fast, like a one man camera development team!


----------



## stevos

Anyone else having a problem with charging?

It seems to charge ok, if turned off, but up and running CM10 it doesn't seem to enter optimised charge and so stays on roughly the same power.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

stevos said:


> Anyone else having a problem with charging?
> 
> It seems to charge ok, if turned off, but up and running CM10 it doesn't seem to enter optimised charge and so stays on roughly the same power.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36502-hp-touchpad-cm10-preview4-unofficial-sort-of-nightly-build-android-412/#entry1037027


----------



## venky80

jimspoon said:


> Yes, same here ... when in a Google Hangout, the person on the other end was unable to hear me, and my video image was upside down. Not sure if I was able to charge or not ... I think you need to check MTP mode in Settings / Storage / Menu / USB Computer Connection. I also had a problem with the Calendar not syncing with Google Calendar. If you browse through this thread, I think you'll see some discussion of these problems.


I have the same issue


----------



## Wellzy4eva

RolandDeschain79 said:


> How to make a Nandroid backup video:* Note*Best thing to do is make a Nandroid backup in CWM or TWRP and then test CM10 out. Once you've had your fun, just restore that backup and presto change-o you're back to your current Rom and setup. If you like CM10 you can make a backup of that too and switch between them.*


Roland, I've found your videos and posts very helpful as I try to expand my knowledge on Android and on CyanogenMod in general, but one quick question about Nandroid Backups.

I've been using CM9 Nightlies since August 2012, and haven't dived into CM10 previews yet as I don't want to inadvertently ruining my Touchpad.

Now I know that ACMEInstaller3 extends the partition by 100mb, does Nandroid restore the partitions back to normal? ditto for if there are any issues created by ACMEUninstaller?


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> Roland, I've found your videos and posts very helpful as I try to expand my knowledge on Android and on CyanogenMod in general, but one quick question about Nandroid Backups.
> 
> I've been using CM9 Nightlies since August 2012, and haven't dived into CM10 previews yet as I don't want to inadvertently ruining my Touchpad.
> 
> Now I know that ACMEInstaller3 extends the partition by 100mb, does Nandroid restore the partitions back to normal? ditto for if there are any issues created by ACMEUninstaller?


No, restoring a nandroid backup does not introduce corruption. Actually, ACMEUnstaller is the best way to get rid of corruption. It is as simple as making a backup, uninstalling, reinstalling using ACME3 and restoring the backup. The /system partition will be resized, clear of corruption and you will be right where you were.


----------



## Gradular

Wellzy4eva said:


> Roland, I've found your videos and posts very helpful as I try to expand my knowledge on Android and on CyanogenMod in general, but one quick question about Nandroid Backups.
> 
> I've been using CM9 Nightlies since August 2012, and haven't dived into CM10 previews yet as I don't want to inadvertently ruining my Touchpad.
> 
> Now I know that ACMEInstaller3 extends the partition by 100mb, does Nandroid restore the partitions back to normal? ditto for if there are any issues created by ACMEUninstaller?


 No. The restore just copies all the files back. Only Acmeinstallers change partition sizes, and a few hard to use commands you NOT want to mess with. Acmeuninstaller gets rid of recovery, so I don't get what your second question is getting at.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Wellzy4eva said:


> Roland, I've found your videos and posts very helpful as I try to expand my knowledge on Android and on CyanogenMod in general, but one quick question about Nandroid Backups.
> 
> I've been using CM9 Nightlies since August 2012, and haven't dived into CM10 previews yet as I don't want to inadvertently ruining my Touchpad.
> 
> Now I know that ACMEInstaller3 extends the partition by 100mb, does Nandroid restore the partitions back to normal? ditto for if there are any issues created by ACMEUninstaller?


Hi, thanks for the feedback i'm always happy to hear my videos are helping

If you are coming from CM9 and you follow these instructions, then you will be perfectly fine! Just had to update them a little, still got to make a video about CWM6.

*Rom Flashing issues with CWM5 **(Important):*

*The Problem:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Developer Green has advised that using CWM5 to install(flash) a nightly or format the /data and /system partitions, may introduce corruption into the file system.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-It is advised to avoid updating though CWM5 for this reason.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-By installing Jcsullins new CWM6 you can avoid future corruption.(Included)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-CWM6: [/background]http://goo.im/devs/j...in-20121215.zip
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Updating your Rom with CWM5 can cause the inode errors seen in double penguin mode while installing with the ACEMEInstaller3.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Due to corruption introduced from flashing/Updating Roms though CWM5, your system partition may have errors.[/background]

*The Solution:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-To avoid problems when installing CM10 you should first make a full Nandroid backup, then uninstall CM9.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Next Fully install CM9 using the ACMEInstaller3.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Once Complete restore your CM9 Nandroid backup,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Now you can safely update from CM9- CM10 with the ACMEInstaller3.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-It's fine to flash regular.zip files through CWM5; such as gapps files, fixes/patches (CWM6.zip). These will not cause corruption and are safe for daily flashing.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Use CWM6 from now on: [/background]http://goo.im/devs/j...in-20121215.zip
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Note* CWM6 has already been included for everyone using this guide to install CyanogenMod.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Big Thanks to all our great forum members for giving such great advice to fellow members.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I just want to wish everyone a Happy New year and a cheers to another great year for the HP TouchPad. Thanks is also owed to our Great developers [/background]Jcsullins! & Dorregaray!

Thank you everyone, may this year be happy and productive for all!


----------



## Wellzy4eva

Thank you RolandDeschain79, (and Nevertells and Gradular).

Great to see that support is always readily available on here


----------



## Dorregaray

jimspoon said:


> Yes, same here ... when in a Google Hangout, the person on the other end was unable to hear me, and my video image was upside down.


apply the cam config patch and try changing the camera profile in the settings to WebOS camera or front camera and see if it helps.


----------



## stevos

Wellzy4eva said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...2/#entry1037027


Thanks that did the trick.

I even read that post when considering upgrading to cm10 from 9 and prompty forgot about it.

Incidentally the clean install of CM10 instead of upgrade from 9, fixed the exchange server/camera issue.


----------



## imanobe

hi all ; after trying uninstall and reinstall cm9 using the Acmeinstaller 3, i loss all sounds from cm9 and webos. don't have a clue as to have this is happening; i tried pulse audio restart in web os and it just hangs there. is it possible that i might have deleted the audio drivers from webos when using acmeinstaller3? any help would be much appriciated.


----------



## nevertells

imanobe said:


> hi all ; after trying uninstall and reinstall cm9 using the Acmeinstaller 3, i loss all sounds from cm9 and webos. don't have a clue as to have this is happening; i tried pulse audio restart in web os and it just hangs there. is it possible that i might have deleted the audio drivers from webos when using acmeinstaller3? any help would be much appriciated.


So you have lost audio in WebOS also? ACME3 is not the culprit in causing this. Have you tried plugging in headphones to see if there is sound there? Sounds like a coincidence that you suffered a hardware failure at the same time.


----------



## imanobe

nevertells said:


> So you have lost audio in WebOS also? ACME3 is not the culprit in causing this. Have you tried plugging in headphones to see if there is sound there? Sounds like a coincidence that you suffered a hardware failure at the same time.


to confirm if it was cm9, i ran acmeuninstaller and boot back to webos and still no sounds. i tried fired up paulse audio to restart it but it just hangs there. 
i'm currently running web os doctor now will see if it does anything


----------



## imanobe

webos doctor completed but still no sound; fired up sounds and ringtones; it just keep loading ; pressed volume up and down keys = nothing. i thing my sound is dead. any suggestions ?


----------



## Teejai

I had a strange one. TP said it was out of app storage. When I went in to move stuff to the SD the screen would freeze for about 30s. Even after there was 400mb of space it still froze just by looking at storage tab.

CM10 installed clean with acme uninstall acme install 3. Moboot upgraded to 0.38.

Strangely it went away with the new camera settings patch and Roland's 4.2 gaps.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imanobe

got it fix; it was the up volume key; i guess it was stuck from all the times i had pressed it down to get into webos recovery mode; played around with it and its back and running now; uy now got to restart everything since webos doctor wiped everything lol
thanks all for the help.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

imanobe said:


> got it fix; it was the up volume key; i guess it was stuck from all the times i had pressed it down to get into webos recovery mode; played around with it and its back and running now; uy now got to restart everything since webos doctor wiped everything lol
> thanks all for the help.


Good to hear its cleared up. Funny how it goes, right?


----------



## jrafuse

Teejai said:


> I had a strange one. TP said it was out of app storage. When I went in to move stuff to the SD the screen would freeze for about 30s. Even after there was 400mb of space it still froze just by looking at storage tab.
> 
> CM10 installed clean with acme uninstall acme install 3. Moboot upgraded to 0.38.
> 
> Strangely it went away with the new camera settings patch and Roland's 4.2 gaps.
> 
> Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


Per JCSullins the developer of the CM10 version that you are using, you should ONLY be using the 10/11/2012 Official JB4.1 Gapps. This is so that there are no stray errors introduced into the mix by a Gapps which is meant for Jellybean 4.2

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## ericdabbs

I am hoping one of these next previews is CM 10.1 with some Android 4.2 love.


----------



## Gradular

ericdabbs said:


> I am hoping one of these next previews is CM 10.1 with some Android 4.2 love.


It would either be that or kernel love. Haven't seen anyone said what the current focus is now that the camera is basically working.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## GnatGoSplat

I flashed my CM9 HP Touchpad to CM10 today. Everything went fine and seems to work, except the camera doesn't. I get, "Unfortunately, Camera has stopped." when I run it. I think I did everything right. I went through the full procedure to increase system partition from 300MB to 400MB:
1. Nandroid backup existing CM9.
2. Uninstalled CM9 using AcmeUninstaller.
3. Re-installed CM9 using AcmeInstaller3.
4. Nandroid restore.
5. Upgrade to CM10 using AcmeInstaller3.
6. Verified system partition is ~400MB using Quick System Info Pro.

I believe it installed gapps-jb-20121011-signed, as that was what was in the cminstall folder.
I saw one person with the same problem was told to go into Recovery and fix permissions, so I did that, but it didn't work.

Any ideas?

Also, a minor thing, but I think the status bar clock font in ICS looked sooo much nicer. Any way to change that back to the ICS font?


----------



## Dorregaray

GnatGoSplat said:


> I flashed my CM9 HP Touchpad to CM10 today. Everything went fine and seems to work, except the camera doesn't. I get, "Unfortunately, Camera has stopped." when I run it. I think I did everything right. I went through the full procedure to increase system partition from 300MB to 400MB:


does the camera work on webos?


----------



## GnatGoSplat

Dorregaray said:


> does the camera work on webos?


Yes, works fine in WebOS. I also updated a 2nd Touchpad to the 12/30 CM9 Nightly and the camera works fine on that one.
I just now tried reinstalling gapps and the update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-config1.zip file through CWM instead, but that didn't fix it either.


----------



## Dorregaray

GnatGoSplat said:


> Yes, works fine in WebOS. I also updated a 2nd Touchpad to the 12/30 CM9 Nightly and the camera works fine on that one.
> I just now tried reinstalling gapps and the update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-config1.zip file through CWM instead, but that didn't fix it either.


you need to examine the logcat to see why the camera driver does not load


----------



## drgci

What about jelly bean 4.2.1?


----------



## GnatGoSplat

Dorregaray said:


> you need to examine the logcat to see why the camera driver does not load


Does this give any clues?
[HIDE]
I/ActivityManager( 350): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10304000 cmp=com.android.camera/.Camera u=0} from pid 445
I/ActivityManager( 350): Start proc com.android.camera for activity com.android.camera/.Camera: pid=15043 uid=10004 gids={1006, 1015, 1028}
E/Trace (15043): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
I/dalvikvm(15043): Could not find method android.hardware.CameraSound.release, referenced from method com.android.camera.Camera.stopCamera
W/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 298: Landroid/hardware/CameraSound;.release ()V
D/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x000e
E/dalvikvm(15043): Could not find class 'android.hardware.CameraSound', referenced from method com.android.camera.Camera.onCreate
W/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: unable to resolve new-instance 83 (Landroid/hardware/CameraSound in Lcom/android/camera/Camera;
D/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: replacing opcode 0x22 at 0x013e
I/dalvikvm(15043): Could not find method android.hardware.CameraSound.playSound, referenced from method com.android.camera.Camera.playSound
W/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 297: Landroid/hardware/CameraSound;.playSound (I)V
D/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x000a
D/dalvikvm(15043): DexOpt: unable to opt direct call 0x0128 at 0x140 in Lcom/android/camera/Camera;.onCreate
I/dalvikvm(15043): Could not find method android.os.storage.StorageVolume.getDescription, referenced from method com.android.camera.CameraSettings.buildStorage
W/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 395: Landroid/os/storage/StorageVolume;.getDescription ()Ljava/lang/String;
D/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0027
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Found a matching camera info for ID 0
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: orientation = 90
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: modes supported = 1
I/CameraHAL( 161): Returning param preview_mode mode 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_camera_info: id:0 faceing:1 orientation: 90
V/CameraHolder(15043): open camera 0
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Found a matching camera info for ID 0
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: orientation = 90
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: modes supported = 1
I/CameraHAL( 161): Returning param preview_mode mode 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_camera_info: id:0 faceing:1 orientation: 90
I/CameraService( 161): Opening camera 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_device open+++
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_number_of_cameras: number:1
I/CameraHAL( 161): Returning param preview_mode mode 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): Returning param rotation_mode mode 0
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): openCameraHardware: call createInstance
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): openCameraHardware:Valid camera ID 0
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): createInstance: E
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): QualcommCameraHardware constructor E
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): createInstance: created hardware=0x271a8
I/mm-camera( 161): get_device_id: device id = 0
I/mm-camera( 161): get_device_id: device id = 0
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): initDefaultParameters E
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): AutoFocus is not supported
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Maximum zoom value is 61
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Rolloff is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Sharpness not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Saturation not supported for this sensor
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Scenemode not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Contrast not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Auto Scene Detection is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter AntiBanding is not supported for this sensor
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): FPS Range Values: 15000x31000
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set fps is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): set fps mode is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Auto Exposure not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Exposure Compensation is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): WhiteBalance not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setFlash: flash not supported
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set Brightness not supported for this sensor
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter ISO Value is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): initDefaultParameters X
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): createInstance: X
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_device_open---ok rv 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_callbacks+++,device 0x2c8a8
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_callbacks---
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_enable_msg_type+++: type 13 device 0x2c8a8
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_enable_msg_type---
I/AwesomePlayer( 161): setDataSource_l('/system/media/audio/ui/camera_click.ogg')
W/WVMExtractor( 161): Failed to open libwvm.so
I/AwesomePlayer( 161): setDataSource_l('/system/media/audio/ui/VideoRecord.ogg')
W/WVMExtractor( 161): Failed to open libwvm.so
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters---
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters+++
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters---
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters---
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters+++
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters---
D/Camera (15043): app passed NULL surface
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Found a matching camera info for ID 0
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: orientation = 90
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: modes supported = 1
I/CameraHAL( 161): Returning param preview_mode mode 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_camera_info: id:0 faceing:1 orientation: 90
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters---
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters+++
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters---
V/camera (15043): Preview size is 352x288
D/CameraSettings(15043): Parameters: [antibanding-values=off,50hz,60hz,auto, antibanding=off, auto-exposure-values=frame-average,center-weighted,spot-metering, auto-exposure=frame-average, camera-mode=0, continuous-af-mode=, continuous-af=caf-off, contrast-max=10, contrast=8, effect-values=none,mono,negative,solarize,sepia,posterize,whiteboard,blackboard,aqua, effect=none, exposure-compensation-step=0.166667, exposure-compensation=0, face-detection-values=, face-detection=off, focal-length=4.31, focus-mode-values=infinity, focus-mode=infinity, histogram-values=enable,disable, histogram=disable, horizontal-view-angle=54.8, iso-values=auto,ISO_HJR,ISO100,ISO200,ISO400,ISO800,ISO1600, iso=auto, jpeg-quality=90, jpeg-thumbnail-height=144, jpeg-thumbnail-quality=90, jpeg-thumbnail-size-values=512x288,480x288,256x154,432x288,192x144,352x288,0x0, jpeg-thumbnail-width=192, lensshade-values=enable,disable, lensshade=enable, luma-adaptation=3, max-exposure-compensation=12, max-num-focus-areas=1, max-num-metering-areas=1, max-zoom=60, min-exposure-compensation=-12, num-snaps-per-shutter=1, overlay-format=yuv420sp, picture-format-values=jpeg,raw, picture-format=jpeg, picture-size-values=1280x1024,1280x768,1280x720,1024x768,800x600,800x480,640x480,352x288,320x240, picture-size=1280x1024, power-mode-supported=false, preferred-preview-size-for-video=640x480, preview-format-values=yuv420sp,yuv420sp-adreno, preview-format=yuv420sp, preview-fps-range-values=(15000,31000), preview-fps-range=15000,31000, preview-frame-rate-mode=frame-rate-auto, preview-frame-rate-values=31, preview-frame-rate=31, preview-size-values=640x480,576x432,480x320,384x288,352x288,320x240,240x160,176x144, preview-size=352x288, recording-hint=false, saturation-max=10, saturation=6, scene-detect-values=off,on, scene-detect=off, scene-mode-values=auto,action,portrait,landscape,night,night-portrait,theatre,beach,snow,sunset,steadyphoto,fireworks,sports,party,candlelight,backlight,flowers,AR, scene-mode=auto, selectable-zone-af-values=, selectable-zone-af=auto, sharpness-max=30, sharpness=30, skinToneEnhancement-values=enable,disable, skinToneEnhancement=disable, strtextures=OFF, touch-af-aec-values=, touch-af-aec=touch-off, touch-index-aec=-1x-1, touch-index-af=-1x-1, touchAfAec-dx=100, touchAfAec-dy=100, vertical-view-angle=42.5, video-frame-format=yuv420sp, video-size-values=640x480,576x432,480x320,384x288,352x288,320x240,240x160,176x144, video-size=640x480, video-zoom-support=true, whitebalance-values=auto,incandescent,fluorescent,daylight,cloudy-daylight, whitebalance=auto, zoom-ratios=100,102,104,107,109,112,114,117,120,123,125,128,131,135,138,141,144,148,151,155,158,162,166,170,174,178,182,186,190,195,200,204,209,214,219,224,229,235,240,246,251,257,263,270,276,282,289,296,303,310,317,324,332,340,348,356,364,373,381,390,400, zoom-supported=true, zoom=0]
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_parameters+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Rolloff is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Sharpness not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Saturation not supported for this sensor
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Scenemode not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Contrast not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Auto Scene Detection is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter AntiBanding is not supported for this sensor
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): FPS Range Values: 15000x31000
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set fps is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): set fps mode is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Auto Exposure not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Exposure Compensation is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): WhiteBalance not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setFlash: flash not supported
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set Brightness not supported for this sensor
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter ISO Value is not supported for this sensor
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_parameters--- rv 0
V/camera (15043): startPreview
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_preview_enabled+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_preview_enabled--- rv 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_preview_window+++,device 0x2c8a8
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_preview_window---: window is NULL
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_start_preview+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): initPreview : preview size=352x288 videosize = 640 x 480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): constructing MemPool preview backed by pmem pool /dev/pmem_smipool: 4 frames @ 152064 bytes, buffer size 152064
D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): mBufferSize=152064, mAlignedBufferSize=155648
D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): num_buffers = 4
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): PmemPool: (preview) X
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): initRecord: mDimension.video_width = 640 mDimension.video_height = 480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): constructing MemPool record backed by pmem pool /dev/pmem_smipool: 9 frames @ 460800 bytes, buffer size 460800
D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): mBufferSize=460800, mAlignedBufferSize=462848
D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): num_buffers = 9
D/AndroidRuntime(15043): Shutting down VM
W/dalvikvm(15043): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x2b545300)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: android.hardware.CameraSound
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at com.android.camera.Camera.onCreate(Camera.java:1361)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.Activity.performCreate(Activity.java:5008)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(Instrumentation.java:1079)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2139)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2210)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.ActivityThread.access$600(ActivityThread.java:142)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1208)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:4931)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:511)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:791)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:558)
E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
W/ActivityManager( 350): Force finishing activity com.android.camera/.Camera
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): PmemPool: (record) X
D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): frame_thread E
I/mm-camera( 161): get_device_id: device id = 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_start_preview--- rv 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_parameters+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Rolloff is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Sharpness not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Saturation not supported for this sensor
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Scenemode not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Contrast not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Auto Scene Detection is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter AntiBanding is not supported for this sensor
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): FPS Range Values: 15000x31000
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set fps is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): set fps mode is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Auto Exposure not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Exposure Compensation is not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): WhiteBalance not supported for this sensor
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setFlash: flash not supported
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set Brightness not supported for this sensor
E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter ISO Value is not supported for this sensor
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_parameters--- rv 0
D/dalvikvm( 350): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1389K, 29% free 10734K/15111K, paused 20ms+15ms, total 194ms
W/ActivityManager( 350): Activity pause timeout for ActivityRecord{2bebbea0 com.android.camera/.Camera}
I/ActivityManager( 350): No longer want com.android.vending (pid 1179): hidden #16
W/ActivityManager( 350): Scheduling restart of crashed service com.android.vending/com.google.android.finsky.billing.iab.PendingNotificationsService in 5000ms
I/ActivityManager( 350): No longer want com.android.deskclock (pid 13720): hidden #16
E/CAM_FD ( 161): cam_conf: In config thread
I/Process (15043): Sending signal. PID: 15043 SIG: 9
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_disable_msg_type+++: type 65535 device 0x2c8a8
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_disable_msg_type---
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_stop_preview+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): stopPreviewInternal E: 1
I/ActivityManager( 350): Process com.android.camera (pid 15043) has died.
W/IInputConnectionWrapper(14830): showStatusIcon on inactive InputConnection
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): deinitPreview E
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): deinitPreview X
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): stopPreviewInternal X: 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_stop_preview---
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_cancel_picture+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_cancel_picture--- rv 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_release+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): release E
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): release: mCameraRunning = 0
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): release: clearing resources done.
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~PmemPool: preview E
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~PmemPool: preview X
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~PmemPool: record E
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~PmemPool: record X
E/CAM_FD ( 161): config_proc_CAMERA_STOP_SNAPSHOT: ctrl->state = 25
E/CAM_FD ( 161): cam_conf: CAMERA_EXIT
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): release X: mCameraRunning = 0, mFrameThreadRunning = 1
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): mVideoThreadRunning = 0, mSnapshotThreadRunning = 0, mJpegThreadRunning = 0
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): camframe_timeout_flag = 0, mAutoFocusThreadRunning = 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_release---
I/CameraService( 161): Destroying camera 0
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_device_close+++: device 0x2c8a8
I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_device_close--- ret 0
W/AudioFlinger( 161): session id 58 not found for pid 161
W/AudioFlinger( 161): session id 59 not found for pid 161
D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): frame_thread X
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~QualcommCameraHardware E
I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~QualcommCameraHardware X
[/HIDE]

I tried searching Google for the fatal error, "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: android.hardware.CameraSound", but didn't find any solutions.


----------



## cdzo72

GnatGoSplat said:


> Does this give any clues?
> [HIDE]I/ActivityManager( 350): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10304000 cmp=com.android.camera/.Camera u=0} from pid 445
> I/ActivityManager( 350): Start proc com.android.camera for activity com.android.camera/.Camera: pid=15043 uid=10004 gids={1006, 1015, 1028}
> E/Trace (15043): error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
> I/dalvikvm(15043): Could not find method android.hardware.CameraSound.release, referenced from method com.android.camera.Camera.stopCamera
> W/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 298: Landroid/hardware/CameraSound;.release ()V
> D/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x000e
> E/dalvikvm(15043): Could not find class 'android.hardware.CameraSound', referenced from method com.android.camera.Camera.onCreate
> W/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: unable to resolve new-instance 83 (Landroid/hardware/CameraSound in Lcom/android/camera/Camera;
> D/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: replacing opcode 0x22 at 0x013e
> I/dalvikvm(15043): Could not find method android.hardware.CameraSound.playSound, referenced from method com.android.camera.Camera.playSound
> W/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 297: Landroid/hardware/CameraSound;.playSound (I)V
> D/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x000a
> D/dalvikvm(15043): DexOpt: unable to opt direct call 0x0128 at 0x140 in Lcom/android/camera/Camera;.onCreate
> I/dalvikvm(15043): Could not find method android.os.storage.StorageVolume.getDescription, referenced from method com.android.camera.CameraSettings.buildStorage
> W/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 395: Landroid/os/storage/StorageVolume;.getDescription ()Ljava/lang/String;
> D/dalvikvm(15043): VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0027
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Found a matching camera info for ID 0
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: orientation = 90
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: modes supported = 1
> I/CameraHAL( 161): Returning param preview_mode mode 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_camera_info: id:0 faceing:1 orientation: 90
> V/CameraHolder(15043): open camera 0
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Found a matching camera info for ID 0
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: orientation = 90
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: modes supported = 1
> I/CameraHAL( 161): Returning param preview_mode mode 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_camera_info: id:0 faceing:1 orientation: 90
> I/CameraService( 161): Opening camera 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_device open+++
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_number_of_cameras: number:1
> I/CameraHAL( 161): Returning param preview_mode mode 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): Returning param rotation_mode mode 0
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): openCameraHardware: call createInstance
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): openCameraHardware:Valid camera ID 0
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): createInstance: E
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): QualcommCameraHardware constructor E
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): createInstance: created hardware=0x271a8
> I/mm-camera( 161): get_device_id: device id = 0
> I/mm-camera( 161): get_device_id: device id = 0
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): initDefaultParameters E
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): AutoFocus is not supported
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Maximum zoom value is 61
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Rolloff is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Sharpness not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Saturation not supported for this sensor
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Scenemode not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Contrast not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Auto Scene Detection is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter AntiBanding is not supported for this sensor
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): FPS Range Values: 15000x31000
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set fps is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): set fps mode is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Auto Exposure not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Exposure Compensation is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): WhiteBalance not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setFlash: flash not supported
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set Brightness not supported for this sensor
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter ISO Value is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): initDefaultParameters X
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): createInstance: X
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_device_open---ok rv 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_callbacks+++,device 0x2c8a8
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_callbacks---
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_enable_msg_type+++: type 13 device 0x2c8a8
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_enable_msg_type---
> I/AwesomePlayer( 161): setDataSource_l('/system/media/audio/ui/camera_click.ogg')
> W/WVMExtractor( 161): Failed to open libwvm.so
> I/AwesomePlayer( 161): setDataSource_l('/system/media/audio/ui/VideoRecord.ogg')
> W/WVMExtractor( 161): Failed to open libwvm.so
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters---
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters+++
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters---
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters---
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters+++
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters---
> D/Camera (15043): app passed NULL surface
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Found a matching camera info for ID 0
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: orientation = 90
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): HAL_getCameraInfo: modes supported = 1
> I/CameraHAL( 161): Returning param preview_mode mode 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_camera_info: id:0 faceing:1 orientation: 90
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_get_parameters---
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters+++
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_put_parameters---
> V/camera (15043): Preview size is 352x288
> D/CameraSettings(15043): Parameters: [antibanding-values=off,50hz,60hz,auto, antibanding=off, auto-exposure-values=frame-average,center-weighted,spot-metering, auto-exposure=frame-average, camera-mode=0, continuous-af-mode=, continuous-af=caf-off, contrast-max=10, contrast=8, effect-values=none,mono,negative,solarize,sepia,posterize,whiteboard,blackboard,aqua, effect=none, exposure-compensation-step=0.166667, exposure-compensation=0, face-detection-values=, face-detection=off, focal-length=4.31, focus-mode-values=infinity, focus-mode=infinity, histogram-values=enable,disable, histogram=disable, horizontal-view-angle=54.8, iso-values=auto,ISO_HJR,ISO100,ISO200,ISO400,ISO800,ISO1600, iso=auto, jpeg-quality=90, jpeg-thumbnail-height=144, jpeg-thumbnail-quality=90, jpeg-thumbnail-size-values=512x288,480x288,256x154,432x288,192x144,352x288,0x0, jpeg-thumbnail-width=192, lensshade-values=enable,disable, lensshade=enable, luma-adaptation=3, max-exposure-compensation=12, max-num-focus-areas=1, max-num-metering-areas=1, max-zoom=60, min-exposure-compensation=-12, num-snaps-per-shutter=1, overlay-format=yuv420sp, picture-format-values=jpeg,raw, picture-format=jpeg, picture-size-values=1280x1024,1280x768,1280x720,1024x768,800x600,800x480,640x480,352x288,320x240, picture-size=1280x1024, power-mode-supported=false, preferred-preview-size-for-video=640x480, preview-format-values=yuv420sp,yuv420sp-adreno, preview-format=yuv420sp, preview-fps-range-values=(15000,31000), preview-fps-range=15000,31000, preview-frame-rate-mode=frame-rate-auto, preview-frame-rate-values=31, preview-frame-rate=31, preview-size-values=640x480,576x432,480x320,384x288,352x288,320x240,240x160,176x144, preview-size=352x288, recording-hint=false, saturation-max=10, saturation=6, scene-detect-values=off,on, scene-detect=off, scene-mode-values=auto,action,portrait,landscape,night,night-portrait,theatre,beach,snow,sunset,steadyphoto,fireworks,sports,party,candlelight,backlight,flowers,AR, scene-mode=auto, selectable-zone-af-values=, selectable-zone-af=auto, sharpness-max=30, sharpness=30, skinToneEnhancement-values=enable,disable, skinToneEnhancement=disable, strtextures=OFF, touch-af-aec-values=, touch-af-aec=touch-off, touch-index-aec=-1x-1, touch-index-af=-1x-1, touchAfAec-dx=100, touchAfAec-dy=100, vertical-view-angle=42.5, video-frame-format=yuv420sp, video-size-values=640x480,576x432,480x320,384x288,352x288,320x240,240x160,176x144, video-size=640x480, video-zoom-support=true, whitebalance-values=auto,incandescent,fluorescent,daylight,cloudy-daylight, whitebalance=auto, zoom-ratios=100,102,104,107,109,112,114,117,120,123,125,128,131,135,138,141,144,148,151,155,158,162,166,170,174,178,182,186,190,195,200,204,209,214,219,224,229,235,240,246,251,257,263,270,276,282,289,296,303,310,317,324,332,340,348,356,364,373,381,390,400, zoom-supported=true, zoom=0]
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_parameters+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Rolloff is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Sharpness not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Saturation not supported for this sensor
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Scenemode not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Contrast not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Auto Scene Detection is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter AntiBanding is not supported for this sensor
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): FPS Range Values: 15000x31000
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set fps is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): set fps mode is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Auto Exposure not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Exposure Compensation is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): WhiteBalance not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setFlash: flash not supported
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set Brightness not supported for this sensor
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter ISO Value is not supported for this sensor
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_parameters--- rv 0
> V/camera (15043): startPreview
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_preview_enabled+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_preview_enabled--- rv 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_preview_window+++,device 0x2c8a8
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_preview_window---: window is NULL
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_start_preview+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): initPreview : preview size=352x288 videosize = 640 x 480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): constructing MemPool preview backed by pmem pool /dev/pmem_smipool: 4 frames @ 152064 bytes, buffer size 152064
> D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): mBufferSize=152064, mAlignedBufferSize=155648
> D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): num_buffers = 4
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): PmemPool: (preview) X
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): initRecord: mDimension.video_width = 640 mDimension.video_height = 480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): constructing MemPool record backed by pmem pool /dev/pmem_smipool: 9 frames @ 460800 bytes, buffer size 460800
> D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): mBufferSize=460800, mAlignedBufferSize=462848
> D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): num_buffers = 9
> D/AndroidRuntime(15043): Shutting down VM
> W/dalvikvm(15043): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x2b545300)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: android.hardware.CameraSound
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at com.android.camera.Camera.onCreate(Camera.java:1361)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.Activity.performCreate(Activity.java:5008)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(Instrumentation.java:1079)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2139)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2210)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.ActivityThread.access$600(ActivityThread.java:142)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1208)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:4931)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:511)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:791)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:558)
> E/AndroidRuntime(15043): at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
> W/ActivityManager( 350): Force finishing activity com.android.camera/.Camera
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): PmemPool: (record) X
> D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): frame_thread E
> I/mm-camera( 161): get_device_id: device id = 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_start_preview--- rv 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_parameters+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Rolloff is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Sharpness not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Saturation not supported for this sensor
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Scenemode not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Contrast not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: requested record size 640x480
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: preview dimensions: 352x288
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setRecordSize: video dimensions: 640x480
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter Auto Scene Detection is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter AntiBanding is not supported for this sensor
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): FPS Range Values: 15000x31000
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set fps is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): set fps mode is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Auto Exposure not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Exposure Compensation is not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): WhiteBalance not supported for this sensor
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): setFlash: flash not supported
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Set Brightness not supported for this sensor
> E/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): Parameter ISO Value is not supported for this sensor
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_set_parameters--- rv 0
> D/dalvikvm( 350): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1389K, 29% free 10734K/15111K, paused 20ms+15ms, total 194ms
> W/ActivityManager( 350): Activity pause timeout for ActivityRecord{2bebbea0 com.android.camera/.Camera}
> I/ActivityManager( 350): No longer want com.android.vending (pid 1179): hidden #16
> W/ActivityManager( 350): Scheduling restart of crashed service com.android.vending/com.google.android.finsky.billing.iab.PendingNotificationsService in 5000ms
> I/ActivityManager( 350): No longer want com.android.deskclock (pid 13720): hidden #16
> E/CAM_FD ( 161): cam_conf: In config thread
> I/Process (15043): Sending signal. PID: 15043 SIG: 9
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_disable_msg_type+++: type 65535 device 0x2c8a8
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_disable_msg_type---
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_stop_preview+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): stopPreviewInternal E: 1
> I/ActivityManager( 350): Process com.android.camera (pid 15043) has died.
> W/IInputConnectionWrapper(14830): showStatusIcon on inactive InputConnection
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): deinitPreview E
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): deinitPreview X
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): stopPreviewInternal X: 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_stop_preview---
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_cancel_picture+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_cancel_picture--- rv 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_release+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): release E
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): release: mCameraRunning = 0
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): release: clearing resources done.
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~PmemPool: preview E
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~PmemPool: preview X
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~PmemPool: record E
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~PmemPool: record X
> E/CAM_FD ( 161): config_proc_CAMERA_STOP_SNAPSHOT: ctrl->state = 25
> E/CAM_FD ( 161): cam_conf: CAMERA_EXIT
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): release X: mCameraRunning = 0, mFrameThreadRunning = 1
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): mVideoThreadRunning = 0, mSnapshotThreadRunning = 0, mJpegThreadRunning = 0
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): camframe_timeout_flag = 0, mAutoFocusThreadRunning = 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_release---
> I/CameraService( 161): Destroying camera 0
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_device_close+++: device 0x2c8a8
> I/CameraHAL( 161): camera_device_close--- ret 0
> W/AudioFlinger( 161): session id 58 not found for pid 161
> W/AudioFlinger( 161): session id 59 not found for pid 161
> D/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): frame_thread X
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~QualcommCameraHardware E
> I/QualcommCameraHardware( 161): ~QualcommCameraHardware X
> [/HIDE]
> 
> I tried searching Google for the fatal error, "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: android.hardware.CameraSound", but didn't find any solutions.


Hey man please learn to hide all that text

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acetone802000

Hello,

Thank you for this great release.

Do you know how i could have an Flash release working ?

(Not working in Firefox and MyTF1)


----------



## GnatGoSplat

cdzo72 said:


> Hey man please learn to hide all that text
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Well, I put it in CODE tags thinking that would put it in a scrolly box, but it didn't. Any suggestions? I see you didn't do much better, quoting the whole thing and all...


----------



## cdzo72

GnatGoSplat said:


> Well, I put it in CODE tags thinking that would put it in a scrolly box, but it didn't. Any suggestions? I see you didn't do much better, quoting the whole thing and all...


You put it in HIDE tags

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dorregaray

GnatGoSplat said:


> I tried searching Google for the fatal error, "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: android.hardware.CameraSound", but didn't find any solutions.


It looks like some problem with camera app or gapps. try clearing cache/data for camera app in settings - maybe this will help


----------



## GnatGoSplat

cdzo72 said:


> It looks like some problem with camera app or gapps. try clearing cache/data for camera app in settings - maybe this will help


Cache was already cleared at 0.00B, but I was able to click on "Clear data". That didn't fix it though.


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

Hoping to see soon the nightly of CM10.. So more contribute from user.


----------



## Teejai

jrafuse said:


> Per JCSullins the developer of the CM10 version that you are using, you should ONLY be using the 10/11/2012 Official JB4.1 Gapps. This is so that there are no stray errors introduced into the mix by a Gapps which is meant for Jellybean 4.2
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> John


Yes well aware. But you missed my point that applying 4.2 fixed my cm10 not break it. I'm not complaining just passing on an experience.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgilfilen

GnatGoSplat said:


> Done. Thanks.
> 
> Cache was already cleared at 0.00B, but I was able to click on "Clear data". That didn't fix it though.


I'm having similar problems - camera is not working. Probably something we did in in our load of CM10 and its associated files, I'll let you know if I figure out mine. Love having my Nandroid backup of CM9 and CM10 to go back and forth as needed...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

acetone802000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for this great release.
> 
> Do you know how i could have an Flash release working ?
> 
> (Not working in Firefox and MyTF1)


Quotes the OP
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Flash videos work in the Dolphin Browser, if you double tap the video after starting it.[/background]


----------



## Soapinmouth

my touchpad wont charge, it says its charging but nothing happens, any idea?


----------



## jrafuse

Soapinmouth said:


> my touchpad wont charge, it says its charging but nothing happens, any idea?


Go to settings/storage/ three dots in upper right for USB connection and make sure that MTP is checked.

John


----------



## acetone802000

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Quotes the OP
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Flash videos work in the Dolphin Browser, if you double tap the video after starting it.[/background]


Thank You RolandDeschain, i tried several versions of Flash Player apk, but with www.mytf1.fr i can't see any video 'Une mise à jour du Flash Player est nécessaire' (You must update the flash player)

So where did you find the correct version of the Flash Player ?


----------



## sstar

acetone802000 said:


> Thank You RolandDeschain, i tried several versions of Flash Player apk, but with www.mytf1.fr i can't see any video 'Une mise à jour du Flash Player est nécessaire' (You must update the flash player)
> 
> So where did you find the correct version of the Flash Player ?


You can find all versions of Flash here http://forums.adobe.com/message/4675670 just read it then go to the link given to DL the version you need for your particular Rom.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

sstar said:


> You can find all versions of Flash here http://forums.adobe.com/message/4675670 just read it then go to the link given to DL the version you need for your particular Rom.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


But for JB (4.1 and up) on forward, there is no support. Cm9 and below will work, but cm10 will only work sometimes.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar

Gradular said:


> But for JB (4.1 and up) on forward, there is no support. Cm9 and below will work, but cm10 will only work sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Yes I know but for those that wish to try at least the link given gives an opportunity to view all the available versions . Personally I haven't had a need for it just thought I would post a link for the people that keep asking.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acetone802000

sstar said:


> You can find all versions of Flash here http://forums.adobe....message/4675670 just read it then go to the link given to DL the version you need for your particular Rom.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Thank you very much for your reply
I downloaded the lastest Flash apk: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...roid/11.1.115.34/install_flash_player_ics.apk
But i have the same problem. Tomorrow i'll try an factory reset.


----------



## Gradular

acetone802000 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply
> I downloaded the lastest Flash apk: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...roid/11.1.115.34/install_flash_player_ics.apk
> But i have the same problem. Tomorrow i'll try an factory reset.


That wont help. Most flash sites do not work in jelly bean, even if you sideload it. I know, I've tried. Supposedly html5 is suppose to replace it, but until websites start using it, we are out of luck.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Teejai

Anyone else had widgets disappearing? Reboot the tablet and random ones are gone from the desktop and their app draw!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> That wont help. Most flash sites do not work in jelly bean, even if you sideload it. I know, I've tried. Supposedly html5 is suppose to replace it, but until websites start using it, we are out of luck.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I thought I saw someone say that flash only worked with CM10 using Dolphin Browser. Using the stock brower and Firefox, when I see flash content which is all messed up, by double tapping on the content gets it working fairly well. By the way, I downloaded the flash .apk from the Adobe website and sideloaded it. I believe it's the 11.1 version.


----------



## nevertells

Teejai said:


> Anyone else had widgets disappearing? Reboot the tablet and random ones are gone from the desktop and their app draw!
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Nope, which ones?


----------



## milski65

Anyone try the seeder apk? I'm still on cm9 and installed it last night. Seems to be running smoother. Just an eyeball assessment.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## captainmorris

milski65 said:


> Anyone try the seeder apk? I'm still on cm9 and installed it last night. Seems to be running smoother. Just an eyeball assessment.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


XDA has retracted their support of it. Here is the link to the article : http://www.xda-developers.com/android/entropy-seed-generator-not-all-its-hacked-up-to-be/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GnatGoSplat

dmgilfilen said:


> I'm having similar problems - camera is not working. Probably something we did in in our load of CM10 and its associated files, I'll let you know if I figure out mine. Love having my Nandroid backup of CM9 and CM10 to go back and forth as needed...


Ok, I did my due-diligence and solved this problem. Only wasted most of my afternoon to fix a camera I probably will never use, lol!
First, did a nandroid backup of CM10. Then AcmeUninstaller followed by AcmeInstaller3 to do a clean install. Camera works perfectly.
Did a full nandroid restore of old CM10 backup. Camera still broken, so definitely my setup.
Used CWM to wipe/factory reset. Saw 2 camera apps! Running one gave the, "Unfortunately, Camera has stopped." message and then momentarily froze the tablet. I tried the other and it worked. Surprisingly after that, both cameras worked. Hypothesis: 2 cameras after a factory reset which clears /data and /cache, so something must be borked on my system partition.
Did another clean install with AcmeUninstaller and AcmeInstaller3. Since system partition was borked, this time I did an advanced restore of /data only of my CM10 backup. *Problem solved.* Camera works, and I didn't lose any apps/settings.
So it looks like a CM9 to CM10 update can result in borked camera app.
Easier way to fix the camera might be to format /system in CWM and use CWM to reinstall CM10 and gapps from .zip file.

EDIT: Just thought of what I might have done wrong initially - rather than download a new CM9 to update to CM10, I used an old Nightly copy of CM9 that I'd downloaded in October. Maybe the camera won't work doing an update from CM9 to CM10 if you start with a version of CM9 with a non-working camera app.


----------



## nevertells

GnatGoSplat said:


> EDIT: Just thought of what I might have done wrong initially - rather than download a new CM9 to update to CM10, I used an old Nightly copy of CM9 that I'd downloaded in October. Maybe the camera won't work doing an update from CM9 to CM10 if you start with a version of CM9 with a non-working camera app.


Just to provide some backup to your theory, I installed CM10 over CM9 without issues, but the CM9 was a working camera install.


----------



## Teejai

nevertells said:


> Nope, which ones?


Google+ and a few other ones. Tried installing Gaps again to no joy. Just waiting for a rom update to flash and hoping that fixes it.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robi

GnatGoSplat said:


> ...
> EDIT: Just thought of what I might have done wrong initially - rather than download a new CM9 to update to CM10, I used an old Nightly copy of CM9 that I'd downloaded in October. Maybe the camera won't work doing an update from CM9 to CM10 if you start with a version of CM9 with a non-working camera app.


Nice post. I had a similar experience with my 4G hardware which I wrote down in another thread. Should have made it here.

Here's the link:
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...nstall-experience---Please-release-my-key(s)!

Sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## robi

BTW I installed the flash .apk and it worked. Default browser.

Sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mpgrimm2

For some reason, when i view RD's original post with Tapatalk, I dont see anything (views in browser fine). I am able to view his post #4 with Tapatalk.

Anyone else?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Teejai

Yep same for a while now too

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Yep same for a while now too
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I got no problem with the RootzWiki app. Other then the editor is plain and can't see or do likes.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## noseph

Mpgrimm2 said:


> For some reason, when i view RD's original post with Tapatalk, I dont see anything (views in browser fine). I am able to view his post #4 with Tapatalk.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


That seems to be an on going problem with Tapatalk, I use to use it in webOS and had similar issues off and on. I am not sure if it is Tapatalk tweaking that breaks or various forums changing something that causes Tapatalk to break, it anoyed me enough that I never bothered with it for Android.


----------



## sstar

Gradular said:


> I got no problem with the RootzWiki app. Other then the editor is plain and can't see or do likes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I had the same problem but for whatever reason it appears to have corrected its self.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nypaulie

WARNING!
Don't try to install the WebCM9 fix (the one that lets you swipe/zap apps like in WebOS). You will go into an infinite bootanimation screen which takes holding down the power button - tapping the menu button and saying a few prayers to snap out of. I really liked this feature, but apparently it's not compatible with CM10.
[Added Later] - I should have checked first before I posted the above, but there IS a CM10 version which I am currently testing. More later...
[Later Still] - Bingo! The WebCM10 fixer is super. Here's the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1514235 And thanks tbob18 once again for letting me use the best feature from WebOS on JellyBean!
BTW, has anyone noticed how much FASTER the bootani screen is? I use the one with our Android mascot riding the skateboard through space clouds. Well, those clouds are zipping by at least twice as fast as they went in CM9. Terrific!!!


----------



## scutzi128

What was the update today?


----------



## nypaulie

scutzi128 said:


> What was the update today?


Where did you see any indication of an update and what kind of update are you talking about?


----------



## johnr11

colt223 said:


> Sounds like you are in the same boat as a few of us. There are a few touchpads out there that have a hardware audio problem.
> On my problem touchpad, I can use any CM9 build up to 07/11, builds on 07/12 and later (including all CM10 builds that I have tried) have a headphone fix built into them, and causes any touchpad with this hardware problem to have no sound at all. JCSullins tried to build a patch for us, but it didnt quite work.
> The best build you can use on that touchpad is probably 07/07. It seems to have the best stability and battery performance.
> I have 3 touchpads, and 2 of them work great with any rom, this one touchpad just has a problem. I know of one user that had this same problem, and he took his TP apart and replaced the headphone jack, and it fixed it. I just am not really wanting to go to that much trouble on mine.


I'm in this boat too. I've taken android completely off and then did a clean wipe before walking back through all the steps to put the latest build on. My sound will actually work, right after a full hardware boot.....Sometimes I can watch a movie or two, but then it completely stops working..until it does a reboot again...Everything else is great, but when the sound goes, it affects the performance of everything else. Funny thing is that I can still play music through Bluetooth, just not on the built in audio. I had no problems with CM9, or webos...and it seems like things are very close in CM10, just something locking the sound driver up.. If there is anything I could do to get diagnostics, logs, etc...let me know..if you have any ideas on how to fix it...please share....(I'm totally a fan of CM10, even with the sound issue, great work!)


----------



## Gradular

scutzi128 said:


> What was the update today?


Roland updated some links for the new moboot. At least that's what I see.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Wellzy4eva

I know there is a handful of people who have made CM10 their primary setup, what bugs and flaws bother you the most?

Is there good app compatibility?


----------



## codycoyote

Wellzy4eva said:


> I know there is a handful of people who have made CM10 their primary setup, what bugs and flaws bother you the most?
> 
> Is there good app compatibility?


What bothers me the most, is the incompatibility of Chrome. there are graphic problems and also a dissapearing keyboard. The rest of cm10 is smooth and for me without problems.


----------



## sstar

None for me as I'm happy with the stock browser.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teejai

Yeah chrome being weird is the biggest bug but I use the stock browser anyhow. SwiftKey flow runs well on it as well.

I see no reason to stay on cm9, 10 feels smoother and the camera even works is you need it.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

scutzi128 said:


> What was the update today?


Updates if any usually come out on Sunday and have been for months.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

RolandDeschain79 said:


> No, restoring a nandroid backup does not introduce corruption. Actually, ACMEUnstaller is the best way to get rid of corruption. It is as simple as making a backup, uninstalling, reinstalling using ACME3 and restoring the backup. The /system partition will be resized, clear of corruption and you will be right where you were.


Nevertells mentions that the /system partition would be resized after restoring the backup, and thus null and voiding the work of the ACMEInstaller3?


----------



## sstar

Wellzy4eva said:


> Hey, just been re-reading some old posts in regards to installing updates. One of the lines you've mentioned states that you should Fully install CM9 with ACMEInstaller3 and then completely restore your Nandroid backup of CM9 before installing CM10.
> 
> However, this post by nevertells seems to contradict this (unless I'm reading it wrong):
> 
> Nevertells mentions that the /system partition would be resized after restoring the backup, and thus null and voiding the work of the ACMEInstaller3?


Restoring a backup does NOT resize the partition .

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wellzy4eva

sstar said:


> Restoring a backup does NOT resize the partition .
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Thanks sstar, I thought I might have been reading Nevertells comment wrong, I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> Hey, just been re-reading some old posts in regards to installing updates. One of the lines you've mentioned states that you should Fully install CM9 with ACMEInstaller3 and then completely restore your Nandroid backup of CM9 before installing CM10.
> 
> However, this post by nevertells seems to contradict this (unless I'm reading it wrong):
> 
> Nevertells mentions that the /system partition would be resized after restoring the backup, and thus null and voiding the work of the ACMEInstaller3?


Read what you quoted, I said" It is as simple as making a backup, uninstalling, reinstalling using *ACME3* and restoring the backup." Note that restoring the backup comes after saying reinstalling using ACME3.


----------



## nevertells

sstar said:


> Restoring a backup does NOT resize the partition .
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Which is exactly what I said in what he quoted.


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> Thanks sstar, I thought I might have been reading Nevertells comment wrong, I just wanted to clarify.


You did read me wrong. Take the sentence" It is as simple as making a backup, uninstalling, reinstalling using ACME3 and restoring the backup." as a whole action. Then take the next sentence " The /system partition will be resized, clear of corruption and you will be right where you were." as the result of the first sentence.

You know, you could have just asked me to explain my statement, I'm always happy to clarify if needed. Cheers


----------



## Wellzy4eva

nevertells said:


> Which is exactly what I said in what he quoted.


Yes, I misread what you originally wrote, sorry 

Edit: Oh, and to save fattening this forum with extra posts, sorry to question RolandDeschain79 as well, just trying to save posting a load of posts trying to correct any potential screw ups.


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> Yes, I misread what you originally wrote, sorry


No harm, no foul.


----------



## DroidFan12

I am running into a strange issue when i install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216 + Signed Gapps + RolandDeschain79 (4.2) Gapps i am getting play store and keyboard error.

Any work around to make this work properly?


----------



## spam

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My friends touchpad bricked couple of days ago, the day after it was upgraded to CM10 from CM9. The Tp battery went down to zero. He put it on charge using a cable different cable than TP's. It complained as usual. But with CM9 it used to charge anyway. But with CM10. it didn't, and was dead in the morning. Charging it for 1-2 days using my good charger and TP cable didn't help, neither the usual trick of holding all the combinations of home, power, volume keys ...[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I upgraded at the same time directly to CM10 from WebOS. Everything works. But charging has been a constant struggle. It only charges if the charger is connected when i reboot. Else it wouldn't. Which means, I can't connect the charger and start charging, have to reboot. When I connect the charger some times it doesn't even show as charging, and some time it does, but doesn't charge nonetheless. Last night, even after rebooting, it randomly stopped at 31% (rebooted when it was 24%). Had to reboot to restart the charging..[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Any suggestions on unbricking my friend's TP and solving my battery problems would help..[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]TIA[/background]


----------



## Wellzy4eva

spam said:


> *1)Note*(Important) *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Once running CyanogenMod for the first time, you will need to enable MTP(Media Transfer Protocol) This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable. To Enable MTP mode, Go to [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, and make sure there is a check next to MTP.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]


[/background]


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> I am running into a strange issue when i install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216 + Signed Gapps + RolandDeschain79 (4.2) Gapps i am getting play store and keyboard error.
> 
> Any work around to make this work properly?


Yeah, stop using gapps for Jelly Bean 4.2. Use gapps-jb-20121011 for Jelly Bean 4.1.


----------



## Czo

Anyone know which kernel is used with '20121216' version? I wan't to try cm10 with enabled swap support, but the current kernel don't support swap, so i need to build a new one. I found two possible sources on github (https://github.com/jcsullins/hp-kernel-tenderloin/, https://github.com/CyanogenMod/hp-kernel-tenderloin), but all of these 2 source is more than one month old.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Czo said:


> Anyone know which kernel is used with '20121216' version? I wan't to try cm10 with enabled swap support, but the current kernel don't support swap, so i need to build a new one. I found two possible sources on github (https://github.com/jcsullins/hp-kernel-tenderloin/, https://github.com/CyanogenMod/hp-kernel-tenderloin), but all of these 2 source is more than one month old.


Czo, hopefully you are the guy for this since I believe we are still using a Linux 2.6.35 based kernel (confirmations?) which played a part in the earlier recovery fs corruption issues we had prior to Cwm6 and current twrp.

Please keep in mind that I am relatively new to the TP scene and am not familiar with everyone's personality/history and don't want to step on any toes.

I'm under the impression that the TP has the same Qualcomm msm8660 chip as the Evo3D (I'm on CDMA) and am wondering if there is any useful information that can be had from the ButteredToasT ICS RLS14.3 | Linux 3.0.57 | linaro 4.7 -O3 | otg | HTC beats (bigwillyg's github linked there). The BT kernel is setup to install on multiple 80x60 devices and when I spoke with bigwillyg a month or so ago he seemed willing to assist another TP kernel maker were he could (he doesn't have a TP).
I'm running this on my 3D with Predja's "Kernel Tuner" App that allows a lot of tweaks.

About the Gpu Max clock. If you can get the sysfs code added in somehow, kernel tuner can make adjustments on the fly.

GPU 2D max clock (default = 228571000 (228mhz)
/sys/devices/platform/kgsl-2d0.0/kgsl/kgsl-2d0/max_gpuclk
/sys/devices/platform/kgsl-2d1.1/kgsl/kgsl-2d1/max_gpuclk

GPU 3D max clock (default = 300000000 (300mhz)
/sys/devices/platform/kgsl-3d0.0/kgsl/kgsl-3d0/max_gpuclk

Same with the USB OTG sysfs enable code... Q: Is it possible to echo the OTG "mode" command via Sysfs on the Touchpad? 

Thanks either way and I hope this helps.

PS. We have some great devs working with CM9/10 but amazingly no one seems to be actively working on the kernel side of things; Are there any TP kernel devs?


----------



## Wellzy4eva

Mpgrimm2 said:


> In fact it's froyo ;-) this kernel has been used by hp for both froyo and webos


----------



## jcsullins

Czo said:


> Anyone know which kernel is used with '20121216' version? I wan't to try cm10 with enabled swap support, but the current kernel don't support swap, so i need to build a new one. I found two possible sources on github (https://github.com/j...nel-tenderloin/, https://github.com/C...rnel-tenderloin), but all of these 2 source is more than one month old.


https://github.com/CyanogenMod/hp-kernel-tenderloin using the ics branch


----------



## jcsullins

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Czo, hopefully you are the guy for this since I believe we are still using a Linux 2.6.35 based kernel (confirmations?) which played a part in the earlier recovery fs corruption issues we had prior to Cwm6 and current twrp.
> 
> Please keep in mind that I am relatively new to the TP scene and am not familiar with everyone's personality/history and don't want to step on any toes.
> 
> I'm under the impression that the TP has the same Qualcomm msm8660 chip as the Evo3D (I'm on CDMA) and am wondering if there is any useful information that can be had from the ButteredToasT ICS RLS14.3 | Linux 3.0.57 | linaro 4.7 -O3 | otg | HTC beats (bigwillyg's github linked there). The BT kernel is setup to install on multiple 80x60 devices and when I spoke with bigwillyg a month or so ago he seemed willing to assist another TP kernel maker were he could (he doesn't have a TP).
> I'm running this on my 3D with Predja's "Kernel Tuner" App that allows a lot of tweaks.
> 
> About the Gpu Max clock. If you can get the sysfs code added in somehow, kernel tuner can make adjustments on the fly.
> 
> GPU 2D max clock (default = 228571000 (228mhz)
> /sys/devices/platform/kgsl-2d0.0/kgsl/kgsl-2d0/max_gpuclk
> /sys/devices/platform/kgsl-2d1.1/kgsl/kgsl-2d1/max_gpuclk
> 
> GPU 3D max clock (default = 300000000 (300mhz)
> /sys/devices/platform/kgsl-3d0.0/kgsl/kgsl-3d0/max_gpuclk
> 
> Same with the USB OTG sysfs enable code... Q: Is it possible to echo the OTG "mode" command via Sysfs on the Touchpad?
> 
> Thanks either way and I hope this helps.
> 
> PS. We have some great devs working with CM9/10 but amazingly no one seems to be actively working on the kernel side of things; Are there any TP kernel devs?


What do you base the 'amazingly no one seems to be actively working on the kernel side of things' on?

Have you looked at the git commit history for the kernel?


----------



## jcsullins

Wellzy4eva said:


> I did a bit of googling, it seems that the Kernel is still Froyo based (Linux kernel 2.6.32)


Nope, we've never run a 2.6.32 kernel.

Open terminal emulator, type "uname -a"

Note that the kernel we run is *based* on the webOS kernel (which is based on a Qualcomm Android kernel), but has had a number of modifications.

https://github.com/CyanogenMod/hp-kernel-tenderloin/commits/ics will show you the changes


----------



## Wellzy4eva

jcsullins said:


> Nope, we've never run a 2.6.32 kernel.
> 
> Open terminal emulator, type "uname -a"
> 
> Note that the kernel we run is *based* on the webOS kernel (which is based on a Qualcomm Android kernel), but has had a number of modifications.
> 
> https://github.com/C...oin/commits/ics will show you the changes


Thanks, you've done great work. Don't get seduced and distracted by any of those new tablets on the market! lol


----------



## MontyJ

I have the 20121211 CM10 installed on my TP and and it has been working great for a couple of weeks. It has been working well enough that I have spent absolutely no time in the webOS side, though I really do miss, and continue to try, the card swiping thing in Android, LoL!

Anyway, I would like to 'update' to the new CAM version 20121216.

Can I simply put the "update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip" in the cminstall directory that is already there and then reboot? Or is there more to it than that?

Thanks!

Monty


----------



## nevertells

MontyJ said:


> I have the 20121211 CM10 installed on my TP and and it has been working great for a couple of weeks. It has been working well enough that I have spent absolutely no time in the webOS side, though I really do miss, and continue to try, the card swiping thing in Android, LoL!
> 
> Anyway, I would like to 'update' to the new CAM version 20121216.
> 
> Can I simply put the "update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip" in the cminstall directory that is already there and then reboot? Or is there more to it than that?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Monty


No, you don't just put the rom in the cminstall folder and reboot. Did you install the current version of CM10 or did someone else do it? If you know what you are doing read on, if not STOP. You will need to read and educate yourself on what to do.

I have to guess that you have already used ACME3 to install the current version that you are running, so your /system partition is already the proper size and you don't have /system partition corruption issues. As long as you use either ACME3, CWM6 or TWRP 2.3.3.0 to install the 20121216 rom, you will be fine. Be sure to clear the cache and Dalvik cache if you use CWM or TWRP to flash the upgrade.


----------



## MontyJ

nevertells said:


> No, you don't just put the rom in the cminstall folder and reboot. Did you install the current version of CM10 or did someone else do it? If you know what you are doing read on, if not STOP. You will need to read and educate yourself on what to do.
> 
> I have to guess that you have already used ACME3 to install the current version that you are running, so your /system partition is already the proper size and you don't have /system partition corruption issues. As long as you use either ACME3, CWM6 or TWRP 2.3.3.0 to install the 20121216 rom, you will be fine. Be sure to clear the cache and Dalvik cache if you use CWM or TWRP to flash the upgrade.


Yes, I did a 'clean' install of CM10 using ACME3 on the first go-around. Like I said, all went well. I thought on some earlier CM (CM7?) installs I read that once you have it in and working, additional installs of the same base build would be much more straight forward. But no problem, I will jump on it with ACME3 again.

Thanks!


----------



## nevertells

MontyJ said:


> Yes, I did a 'clean' install of CM10 using ACME3 on the first go-around. Like I said, all went well. I thought on some earlier CM (CM7?) installs I read that once you have it in and working, additional installs of the same base build would be much more straight forward. But no problem, I will jump on it with ACME3 again.
> 
> Thanks!


You can use CWM or TWRP, just use the current version, not the older ones.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

MontyJ said:


> I have the 20121211 CM10 installed on my TP and and it has been working great for a couple of weeks. It has been working well enough that I have spent absolutely no time in the webOS side, though I really do miss, and continue to try, the card swiping thing in Android, LoL!
> 
> Anyway, I would like to 'update' to the new CAM version 20121216.
> 
> Can I simply put the "update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip" in the cminstall directory that is already there and then reboot? Or is there more to it than that?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Monty


There is no need to give up the fun card switching while using Jcsullins CM10. Tbob18 has a fantastic CM10 card switching Mod. Watch the little video and check the link, Download WebCM10 for CM10 12/16 and flash it through CWM6 or TWRP. Have fun






[MOD] WebCM10 - WebOS-like app switcher [12/21/12] [PA/CM10/CM9/AOKP]
http://rootzwiki.com...-pacm10cm9aokp/


----------



## Sleeepy2

I just installed this earlier today and it works great. It is actually much better than the Android style.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## redbull

Anyone have issues with Chrome? I'm running CM10 version 20121211 and Chrome doesn't seem to work properly, I have tearing and all kinds of weird visual stuff going on. I've started using Dolphin and I like it, but I'm used to Chrome. Anyone have this issue and if so, have you figured out a fix? I've tried re-installing chrome, it did not work.

Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79

redbull said:


> Anyone have issues with Chrome? I'm running CM10 version 20121211 and Chrome doesn't seem to work properly, I have tearing and all kinds of weird visual stuff going on. I've started using Dolphin and I like it, but I'm used to Chrome. Anyone have this issue and if so, have you figured out a fix? I've tried re-installing chrome, it did not work.
> 
> Thanks


Chrome for Android has issues atm, not just on the Touchpad Either. If you plan on watching flash videos use the dolphin browser:

Dolphin browser:
https://play.google....nyBrowser&hl=en

You will also need to install Adobe flash for videos to work:





Flash for Android download:
http://www.2shared.c..._version_1.html


----------



## Sleeepy2

Read the thread. It's a know what issue with no solution yet. Use a different browser or just enjoy it ;-)

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## redbull

Thanks, guys. Hardly a showstopper, the mod is solid as a rock and Dolphin is blazing fast.


----------



## captainmorris

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Chrome for Android has issues atm, not just on the Touchpad Either. If you plan on watching flash videos use the dolphin browser:
> 
> Dolphin browser:
> https://play.google....nyBrowser&hl=en
> 
> You will also need to install Adobe flash for videos to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash for Android download:
> http://www.2shared.c..._version_1.html


Just another option for those missing flash...in dolphin browser, or dolphin browser beta's settings, under user agent, change to iPad. This will force HTML5, whenever it is available. For whatever reason, the android user agent profile defaults to prompting for flash, even though flash for android is no longer supported in jelly bean, resulting in a prompt to install flash, which can be side-loaded, but functionally is not as appealing as HTML5...when it's available. (On a side note, Chrome has never supported flash, and is HTML5 compatible, but very rarely shows HTML5 content, when the website also offers flash content...we are just given the prompt to install flash! I never understood that one.)

TLDR : by switching user agent to iPad, in dolphin browser settings, you can force HTML5 content to play when available, where flash content was originally intended...without the hassle of using the side-loaded flash player in jelly bean...i.e. : cleaner play, without having to double tap the flash player to see the video.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prem9in

I just updated to CM10 but I have no idea on how to get Camera settings working.
where do I put META-INF folder and system folder. I just copied both of them to /root folder.
Camera settings shows up in HP touchpad settings but there are no options available.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mpgrimm2 said:


> What do you base the 'amazingly no one seems to be actively working on the kernel side of things' on?
> 
> Have you looked at the git commit history for the kernel?


Sorry if I offended you Jc, I didn't intend any slight to you or your fellow CM devs work here. 
I was more referring to work on custom kernels outside of what is being done within the CM9/10 ports to the TP. When I first started tinkering with the TP, I saw only a few kernels on Xda and Rootz (ie, Xenon, Gamerz, Bricked, etc) from early CM7/CM9 days that appeared to have fallen by the wayside as CM development moved forward or the appropriate dev moved on to a different device ( I'm not sure which, and certainly could be wrong as every circumstance is unique). Either way, even with my nonexistent development skills and your git history link, I can see you have been busy on the kernel side of things.

I'm just here for fun, to learn a bit about the TP, and help out where I can.


----------



## Dorregaray

prem9in said:


> I just updated to CM10 but I have no idea on how to get Camera settings working.
> where do I put META-INF folder and system folder. I just copied both of them to /root folder.
> Camera settings shows up in HP touchpad settings but there are no options available.


you should install zip through recovery


----------



## Czo

jcsullins said:


> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/hp-kernel-tenderloin using the ics branch


Thanks! I want to try with enabled swap, and with low swappiness value because after some hours of massive usage i'm getting 'application closed' messages with memory allocation error in syslog (the free space i see in /proc/memoinfo is more than 300mbyte). If i check free blocks with /proc/buddyinfo, i see very small amount of larger blocks (larger than 128kbyte), so i think the swap space can help to reduce memory fragmentation.


----------



## Dorregaray

gyroscope patch: http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/testing/update-cm10-gyroscope-v2.zip


----------



## Salvation27

Dorregaray said:


> gyroscope patch: http://goo.im/devs/D...0-gyroscope.zip


You're amazing!


----------



## Coda

Dorregaray said:


> gyroscope patch: http://goo.im/devs/D...0-gyroscope.zip


 Will there be a cm9 version of this patch?


----------



## Lothinator

Coda said:


> Will there be a cm9 version of this patch?


Was in review last I looked. Patches can get stuck in review limbo for a long time or they can fly through so it remains to be seen.

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk HD.


----------



## Net-burst

Will there be nightly version of CM10 for Touchpad? CM wiki says that official support ended with CM9


----------



## Wellzy4eva

Net-burst said:


> Will there be nightly version of CM10 for Touchpad? CM wiki says that official support ended with CM9


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/page__st__7150#entry1077010


----------



## nuttaone

Wellzy4eva said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...50#entry1077010


Lets hope they fix that soon, that is pretty damn misleading...


----------



## jrafuse

nuttaone said:


> Lets hope they fix that soon, that is pretty damn misleading...


Oh ye of little faith ... Including NT ... JC would not be working so hard to get things moving if he was wasting his time.

John


----------



## robi

Anyone manage to get CM9 like batt drain with CM10?

Used to get -30ma drain while asleep, but now -69ma is the best I can get.. And this is with the deep sleep app shutting down everything using the slumber profile.

Sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xigua2001

Fairly bumpy upgrade to CM10. I have two touchpads I have been using since CM7 and had CM9 running on them pretty good for awhile. Decided to try to upgrade one of them to CM10. Did the n-backup. Followed the directions and re-installed CM9 and then CM10. Problems encountered.

1. Huge lag after startup (Cm9 did this too as it checked the SD card, but this doesn't say checking SD card) you hit buttons and it hangs for around 30 seconds
2. installed Auomateit but it doesn't give me the option to shut down on action. Llama gives me the option but when you test it, it doesn't do anything.
3. It won't charge over USB hooked to computer (Yes I already set the MTP). It charges fine over USB to the charger
4. It appears somehow it has no root access.

Things I have tried
1. uninstall and reinstall Cm10 (using ACMEuninstaller) clean install had same issues
2. clear davik cache, clear setting
3. reset partitions
4. have super user one
5. re-installed CM10 no backup, still had lack of permissions and charge problem
6. used fix permissions no change

Haven't confirmed all that works but do know the wireless is better and the camera does work, also games that didn't work on CM9 now work


----------



## sstar

The image/link above shows where shutdown device is.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xigua2001

@sstar

Yes I know that, my point is my automateit (v 3.0.52) page does not show that "Shutdown Device Action". In the online instructions it says it needs a reboot, but it never had shown up in my touchpad. I figure either automeateit removed it or something is wrong with my CM10 install. Or I don't have some permission set right.


----------



## sstar

xigua2001 said:


> @sstar
> 
> Yes I know that, my point is my automateit (v 3.0.52) page does not show that "Shutdown Device Action". In the online instructions it says it needs a reboot, but it never had shown up in my touchpad. I figure either automeateit removed it or something is wrong with my CM10 install. Or I don't have some permission set right.


That is the version I have and that I installed this weekend on an upgrade for my daughter. Read post 9 in this thread, as someone else had a similar problem http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35354880#post35354880 .
I hope this helps.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick99EXB

sstar said:


> That is the version I have and that I installed this weekend on an upgrade for my daughter. Read post 9 in this thread, as someone else had a similar problem http://forum.xda-dev...80#post35354880 .
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I had the same problem. It seemed to me that Automateit never asked for root or never got root and that is why you dont see shutdown as a choice. I think I got it to work by deleteing root preferences for another app then rebooting. After reboot I was asked to grant root to Automateit and shutdown was a choice.


----------



## xigua2001

Nick99EXB said:


> I had the same problem. It seemed to me that Automateit never asked for root or never got root and that is why you dont see shutdown as a choice. I think I got it to work by deleteing root preferences for another app then rebooting. After reboot I was asked to grant root to Automateit and shutdown was a choice.


Thanks for the info. I tried that and it didn't work so I did a new uninstall and re-install however i didn't restore anything. The first time I opened automateit it prompted me for root access (via super user) and the power option was available. However even then it wasn't charging on usb (yes I enable MTP and reboot the tablet, tried two different cables, can transfer files, and it charges off the charger).


----------



## xigua2001

double post


----------



## jcsullins

xigua2001 said:


> Fairly bumpy upgrade to CM10. I have two touchpads I have been using since CM7 and had CM9 running on them pretty good for awhile. Decided to try to upgrade one of them to CM10. Did the n-backup. Followed the directions and re-installed CM9 and then CM10. Problems encountered.
> 
> 1. Huge lag after startup (Cm9 did this too as it checked the SD card, but this doesn't say checking SD card) you hit buttons and it hangs for around 30 seconds
> 2. installed Auomateit but it doesn't give me the option to shut down on action. Llama gives me the option but when you test it, it doesn't do anything.
> 3. It won't charge over USB hooked to computer (Yes I already set the MTP). It charges fine over USB to the charger
> 4. It appears somehow it has no root access.
> 
> Things I have tried
> 1. uninstall and reinstall Cm10 (using ACMEuninstaller) clean install had same issues
> 2. clear davik cache, clear setting
> 3. reset partitions
> 4. have super user one
> 5. re-installed CM10 no backup, still had lack of permissions and charge problem
> 6. used fix permissions no change
> 
> Haven't confirmed all that works but do know the wireless is better and the camera does work, also games that didn't work on CM9 now work


The lack of "Checking SD Card" notification should be fixed in next CM10 preview.

As far as charging via USB connected to computer: CM9 (currently) incorrectly shows that it's charging anytime it's plugged into USB. USB (via computer) can
provide a maximum of 500mA and the Touchpad will use more than that with screen on, so it cannot charge the battery in that case. The latest preview of CM10
has fixes to use the actual charging status of the battery instead of the "plugged-in" status of the USB port to report charging status to the user.


----------



## Gradular

jcsullins said:


> The lack of "Checking SD Card" notification should be fixed in next CM10 preview.
> 
> As far as charging via USB connected to computer: CM9 (currently) incorrectly shows that it's charging anytime it's plugged into USB. USB (via computer) can
> provide a maximum of 500mA and the Touchpad will use more than that with screen on, so it cannot charge the battery in that case. The latest preview of CM10
> has fixes to use the actual charging status of the battery instead of the "plugged-in" status of the USB port to report charging status to the user.


I've been using JC's charge test apk for a long time now. It's great at detecting the different charge limits of different chargers. I've seen one charger besides the hp charger be able to charge the TouchPad, but it is slow and it has to be sleeping. That is the Rocketfish pro microusb charger. Other then that, there is nothing that will get a positive charge rate that I have found.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## xigua2001

jcsullins said:


> The lack of "Checking SD Card" notification should be fixed in next CM10 preview.
> 
> As far as charging via USB connected to computer: CM9 (currently) incorrectly shows that it's charging anytime it's plugged into USB. USB (via computer) can
> provide a maximum of 500mA and the Touchpad will use more than that with screen on, so it cannot charge the battery in that case. The latest preview of CM10
> has fixes to use the actual charging status of the battery instead of the "plugged-in" status of the USB port to report charging status to the user.


WOW! I did not know that - so thankful you explained it! I was driving myself crazy trying to fix this "problem"! It also explains the mysterious charging behavior of my touchpads running CM9!


----------



## jrafuse

xigua2001 said:


> WOW! I did not know that - so thankful you explained it! I was driving myself crazy trying to fix this "problem"! It also explains the mysterious charging behavior of my touchpads running CM9!


Even the vaunted iPad cannot charge with screen on off of a 500ma charger. The screen itself takes up a big chunk of that and that doesn't leave much for anything else lol

John


----------



## jrafuse

Unless I am doing something which requires portability, I always leave my TP plugged in. It is so much simpler than worrying about whether there is enough charge left. Another thing is ... I never let it go below 30-40% charge without either plugging it in or turning it OFF. If I do somehow forget, I have AutomateIt set to 20% shutdown. I may have only paid $150 for this TP, but I would never forgive myself if I damaged it out of carelessness. Besides, where else would I find a 10" tablet of this quality for that kind of money with dual-boot to boot lol

John


----------



## xigua2001

Yea i normally leave it plugged in. However I had told my wife to leave hers plugged in too when using the computer (we use them in conjunction with our computers) and that it should be fine. Hers would always be low on charge and my would be fine. Couldn't figure it out. Turns out my screen would go off after a minute, hers wasn't set. Now I understand what was going on.


----------



## Salvation27

http://www.phonearen...ChareDr_id38569

Take a look- we may have a solution


----------



## GnatGoSplat

Add me to the list of people having trouble with AutomateIt. Before I upgraded my CM9 Touchpad to CM10, I tested AutomateIt on my HTC HD2 running JellyBean for 2 weeks. Every night without fail, AutomateIt would shutdown the phone when it got below 10% using the rule I set up. I set up the same rule on my TouchPad for 20% exactly the way I did it on the HD2, but it fails to fire. I picked up my Touchpad yesterday and saw it was down to 10% when it should have fired below 20%.

Any ideas?


----------



## sstar

GnatGoSplat said:


> Add me to the list of people having trouble with AutomateIt. Before I upgraded my CM9 Touchpad to CM10, I tested AutomateIt on my HTC HD2 running JellyBean for 2 weeks. Every night without fail, AutomateIt would shutdown the phone when it got below 10% using the rule I set up. I set up the same rule on my TouchPad for 20% exactly the way I did it on the HD2, but it fails to fire. I picked up my Touchpad yesterday and saw it was down to 10% when it should have fired below 20%.
> 
> Any ideas?


Yes on HTC backup your with Automatelt and copy it to your Touchpad it will be in a folder called Automatelt/Backup and or test your rule, which is an option with the app.
Hope this helps.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FormerlyMQ

I have had isssues on a fresh install with permissions - I couldn't install cwm6 or do anything root-wise. I just reinstalled cm10 in the exact same way and it was fine that time around....?

Its exciting being on the edge!


----------



## FormerlyMQ

Has anyone besides me experienced wonkiness typing into text boxes (such as for posting on forums like this)?

I still experience the cursor jumping around to different locations in the text box when a word needs auto correcting or an apostrophe added. Also, trying to cut and paste in a text box is a wild experience. Outside of text boxes its fine, inside its craaaaaaaaazyyyy.


----------



## Salvation27

I haven't had any problems until I got this Touchstone Charger.....

I didn't take it off for like a day or two- and now gapps is messing up. Constantly pauses when trying to even download suggest updates, and the right side flickers as if I'm constantly clicking on the app- to bring up app info/ download area.

Just keeps stuck at "Downloading" and not showing percentage nor going to "Installing"
And if I stop the 1st one (at top of update list), and then go to the next- it works, or sometimes doesn't

I reflashed gapps, still same problem. It's just weird to me


----------



## sstar

FormerlyMQ said:


> Has anyone besides me experienced wonkiness typing into text boxes (such as for posting on forums like this)?
> 
> I still experience the cursor jumping around to different locations in the text box when a word needs auto correcting or an apostrophe added. Also, trying to cut and paste in a text box is a wild experience. Outside of text boxes its fine, inside its craaaaaaaaazyyyy.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
Under settings/language & input select volume key cursor control . This should help .


----------



## PaperOrPlastic

Hey everyone. I posted my first attempt in instaling CM10 over my existing CM9 ROMs in another thread (CM10 with working camera) and I've taken a second attempt at doing that because I was experiencing issues with the camera not launching from the lock screen menu or from the Gallery so I discovered that I should have uninstalled CM9 and then installed CM10 using ACMEInstaller 3.

So with that corrected, I have everything working now 100% as intended, even the camera app icon launches it which I thought didn't work at all so I'm pleased with that. However, my only concern now is my memory has decreased a bit from my first attempt. First, I had a total of 402MB with 49MB free. Now with my second attempt, I have a total of 387MB with just 29MB free. Any idea how I can retrieve the missing 15MB?


----------



## Gradular

PaperOrPlastic said:


> Hey everyone. I posted my first attempt in instaling CM10 over my existing CM9 ROMs in another thread (CM10 with working camera) and I've taken a second attempt at doing that because I was experiencing issues with the camera not launching from the lock screen menu or from the Gallery so I discovered that I should have uninstalled CM9 and then installed CM10 using ACMEInstaller 3.
> 
> So with that corrected, I have everything working now 100% as intended, even the camera app icon launches it which I thought didn't work at all so I'm pleased with that. However, my only concern now is my memory has decreased a bit from my first attempt. First, I had a total of 402MB with 49MB free. Now with my second attempt, I have a total of 387MB with just 29MB free. Any idea how I can retrieve the missing 15MB?


That's enough free space for now, unless you want to add the 4.2 gapps instead. JC doesn't recommend it though. He asks to use the official 20121011 gapps. But if you still want to, you can visit my thread for a slight increase in your system size.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

PaperOrPlastic said:


> Hey everyone. I posted my first attempt in instaling CM10 over my existing CM9 ROMs in another thread (CM10 with working camera) and I've taken a second attempt at doing that because I was experiencing issues with the camera not launching from the lock screen menu or from the Gallery so I discovered that I should have uninstalled CM9 and then installed CM10 using ACMEInstaller 3.
> 
> So with that corrected, I have everything working now 100% as intended, even the camera app icon launches it which I thought didn't work at all so I'm pleased with that. However, my only concern now is my memory has decreased a bit from my first attempt. First, I had a total of 402MB with 49MB free. Now with my second attempt, I have a total of 387MB with just 29MB free. Any idea how I can retrieve the missing 15MB?


You can also delete a few unnecessary files:

*How to free up some space with CM10:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I believe I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]root/system/media/videos & root/system/media/audio/ring tones.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:[/background]
https://play.google....es.Xplore&hl=en

*Note**[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] X-plore needs to be given Root Permissions by clicking the 3 dots in the corner and choosing configuration. Here check your Root Access settings. SuperUser + Mount Writable, this is what it should say. Next you may need to reboot﻿ before it takes effect.[/background]


----------



## GnatGoSplat

FormerlyMQ said:


> Has anyone besides me experienced wonkiness typing into text boxes (such as for posting on forums like this)?
> 
> I still experience the cursor jumping around to different locations in the text box when a word needs auto correcting or an apostrophe added. Also, trying to cut and paste in a text box is a wild experience. Outside of text boxes its fine, inside its craaaaaaaaazyyyy.


Yes, I had this problem with the stock browser on one of the forums I frequent. I ended up just having to ignore auto-correct, but it would be nice if I could use auto-correct since it saves me a bit of time.


----------



## noseph

FormerlyMQ said:


> Has anyone besides me experienced wonkiness typing into text boxes (such as for posting on forums like this)?
> 
> I still experience the cursor jumping around to different locations in the text box when a word needs auto correcting or an apostrophe added. Also, trying to cut and paste in a text box is a wild experience. Outside of text boxes its fine, inside its craaaaaaaaazyyyy.


I use to have issues with the stock browser and chrome but since switching to X-Scope Pro those issues are gone. I can not say enough about X-Scope Pro, it is an Android Browser done right.


----------



## nypaulie

Just spent some more time with (my current OS of choice) Jelly Bean CM10 and now I'm more impressed than before. I haven't experienced any probs so far and highly recommend trying it to anyone who has not yet taken the plunge. This site is very helpful too... http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/50-android-jelly-bean-tips-tricks-and-hints-1113114


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> http://www.phonearen...ChareDr_id38569
> 
> Take a look- we may have a solution


I would be very careful using a device like this. They mention that usb ports provide 2.7 watts(that a rating of 500mA) which is correct. I don't know what trick one is going to use to force a usb port rated like that to increase the needed mA to properly charge a tablet that needs 2+ amps current(2000mA). But, I'm betting that it could easily damage the circuits on a desktop or laptop computer. Your best bet is to use the wall charger that comes with the TouchPad. One other thing to consider, the TouchPad has a proprietary charging method that limits how a third party charger will provide power. Most after market charger rated at 1 or 2 amps will still only provide a .5 amp charge rate unless you modify the charger or the cable you use with it. There is a thread over on XDA that shows how to do this using surface mount resistors. Way more work than I want to mess with and I'm a retired electronics tech.


----------



## nevertells

GnatGoSplat said:


> Add me to the list of people having trouble with AutomateIt. Before I upgraded my CM9 Touchpad to CM10, I tested AutomateIt on my HTC HD2 running JellyBean for 2 weeks. Every night without fail, AutomateIt would shutdown the phone when it got below 10% using the rule I set up. I set up the same rule on my TouchPad for 20% exactly the way I did it on the HD2, but it fails to fire. I picked up my Touchpad yesterday and saw it was down to 10% when it should have fired below 20%.
> 
> Any ideas?


We may want to take this discussion to this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38056-automate-it-question/

You may find an answer there.


----------



## nevertells

FormerlyMQ said:


> Has anyone besides me experienced wonkiness typing into text boxes (such as for posting on forums like this)?
> 
> I still experience the cursor jumping around to different locations in the text box when a word needs auto correcting or an apostrophe added. Also, trying to cut and paste in a text box is a wild experience. Outside of text boxes its fine, inside its craaaaaaaaazyyyy.


Yup, seems to be dependent on what browser I'm using and what website/forum I'm trying to type in. Sometimes, I'll switch browser and then I can enter text in a thread that the previous browser did not want to cooperate with.


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> I haven't had any problems until I got this Touchstone Charger.....
> 
> I didn't take it off for like a day or two- and now gapps is messing up. Constantly pauses when trying to even download suggest updates, and the right side flickers as if I'm constantly clicking on the app- to bring up app info/ download area.
> 
> Just keeps stuck at "Downloading" and not showing percentage nor going to "Installing"
> And if I stop the 1st one (at top of update list), and then go to the next- it works, or sometimes doesn't
> 
> I reflashed gapps, still same problem. It's just weird to me


This has nothing to do with the TouchStone. Has to be coincidence. Try wiping cache and Dalvik cache in cwm or twrp revovery. If that does not work, fix permissions from recovery.


----------



## nevertells

sstar said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
> Under settings/language & input select volume key cursor control . This should help .


All I see is that gives you some control of cursor movement using the volume button. I found that using Hacker's Keyboard which gives me a PC style keyboard gives me much better control of the cursor using the up/down left/right arrow keys. I still have found some forums that refuse to cooperate regardless of what I try.


----------



## nevertells

PaperOrPlastic said:


> Hey everyone. I posted my first attempt in instaling CM10 over my existing CM9 ROMs in another thread (CM10 with working camera) and I've taken a second attempt at doing that because I was experiencing issues with the camera not launching from the lock screen menu or from the Gallery so I discovered that I should have uninstalled CM9 and then installed CM10 using ACMEInstaller 3.
> 
> So with that corrected, I have everything working now 100% as intended, even the camera app icon launches it which I thought didn't work at all so I'm pleased with that. However, my only concern now is my memory has decreased a bit from my first attempt. First, I had a total of 402MB with 49MB free. Now with my second attempt, I have a total of 387MB with just 29MB free. Any idea how I can retrieve the missing 15MB?


Don't worry about it, you are fine. This is a known issue and everyone is experiencing slightly different memory reports. I have 394 showing on my CM10 installation. One thing one an do to get back a few MB's is use a file browser like Rom Toolbox Lite and browse to the system/media/videos folder and delete the four videos you will find there. I think they add up to around 10MB.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> I would be very careful using a device like this. They mention that usb ports provide 2.7 watts(that a rating of 500mA) which is correct. I don't know what trick one is going to use to force a usb port rated like that to increase the needed mA to properly charge a tablet that needs 2+ amps current(2000mA). But, I'm betting that it could easily damage the circuits on a desktop or laptop computer. Your best bet is to use the wall charger that comes with the TouchPad. One other thing to consider, the TouchPad has a proprietary charging method that limits how will a third party charger will provide. Most after market charger rated at 1 or 2 amps will still only provide a .5 amp charge rate unless you modify the charger or the cable you use with it. There is a thread over on XDA that shows how to do this using surface mount resistors. Way more work than I want to mess with and I'm a retired electronics tech.


Working at a few electronic retail stores, I've had some experience with this company and all I can say is stay away!! They always seem to come up with cheap poor designs just to sell accessories. Having higher wattage with the same amps will not do anything to charge, but it will make your battery hot or melt!!


----------



## Salvation27

Gradular said:


> Working at a few electronic retail stores, I've had some experience with this company and all I can say is stay away!! They always seem to come up with cheap poor designs just to sell accessories. Having higher wattage with the same amps will not do anything to charge, but it will make your battery hot or melt!!


I have no idea- It just came up while I was reading PhoneArena- and thought it was relevant to the topic (at that time.)
I don't condone it, or suggest it- I stick to Touchstone or wall charger- I don't try charging electronics through USB ever....


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> I have no idea- It just came up while I was reading PhoneArena- and thought it was relevant to the topic (at that time.)
> I don't condone it, or suggest it- I stick to Touchstone or wall charger- I don't try charging electronics through USB ever....


Don't want others to try it either,especially with this device.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> I would be very careful using a device like this. They mention that usb ports provide 2.7 watts(that a rating of 500mA) which is correct. I don't know what trick one is going to use to force a usb port rated like that to increase the needed mA to properly charge a tablet that needs 2+ amps current(2000mA). But, I'm betting that it could easily damage the circuits on a desktop or laptop computer. Your best bet is to use the wall charger that comes with the TouchPad. One other thing to consider, the TouchPad has a proprietary charging method that limits how a third party charger will provide power. Most after market charger rated at 1 or 2 amps will still only provide a .5 amp charge rate unless you modify the charger or the cable you use with it. There is a thread over on XDA that shows how to do this using surface mount resistors. Way more work than I want to mess with and I'm a retired electronics tech.


Its a power creator!!!! Cold USBusion (you know, cold fusion but via USB)!

Actually, I wonder if it is nothing more than what some early external portable HDs did - two USB connectors that plug into two ports, then come back to a single output. It would suck 500+ mA from each USB port so as to not overdrive them (I believe the typical USB 'board' can deliver 2 amp total to 4 USB connectors)

Frank
Michigan


----------



## Colchiro

Modern usb ports are often capable of more than the original 500 ma usb 2.0 spec, but I fried one at work one time, while plugging in a usb hard drive and we had to use a pci usb card after that. I sure wouldn't try it unless it plugged into two ports to provide 1 amp. Of course, usb 3.0 provides more current, I doubt that's a requirement for this.

Why anyone would buy a $30 adapter when you already own a 2 amp one, is beyond me.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> Modern usb ports are often capable of more than the original 500 ma usb 2.0 spec, but I fried one at work one time, while plugging in a usb hard drive and we had to use a pci usb card after that. I sure wouldn't try it unless it plugged into two ports to provide 1 amp. Of course, usb 3.0 provides more current, I doubt that's a requirement for this.
> 
> Why anyone would buy a $30 adapter when you already own a 2 amp one, is beyond me.


+1


----------



## venkavis

Hi, I had CM 9 on my touchpad and followed the exact instructions and after executing all the steps "After executing novacom.exe boot" the touchpad went through a long list of install and booted back to my CM 9.

Why is that? What did I miss?

The only thing I didn't do was the initial install said I need to copy install and rom separately. But since the latest zip had all, I didn't do that.


----------



## Gradular

venkavis said:


> Hi, I had CM 9 on my touchpad and followed the exact instructions and after executing all the steps "After executing novacom.exe boot" the touchpad went through a long list of install and booted back to my CM 9.
> 
> Why is that? What did I miss?
> 
> The only thing I didn't do was the initial install said I need to copy install and rom separately. But since the latest zip had all, I didn't do that.


What do u mean the latest zip had all? Which zip are you refering to?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## PaperOrPlastic

venkavis said:


> Hi, I had CM 9 on my touchpad and followed the exact instructions and after executing all the steps "After executing novacom.exe boot" the touchpad went through a long list of install and booted back to my CM 9.
> 
> Why is that? What did I miss?
> 
> The only thing I didn't do was the initial install said I need to copy install and rom separately. But since the latest zip had all, I didn't do that.


The instructions offer the mcinstall file so you can just drag that into your touchpad SD card storage when you are in USB Mode on WebOS. This includes the Gapps zip and 1 or 2 more zips, I forgot exactly what they were. However, that download DOES NOT have the cm10 ROM in it, that is why it tells you to download them separately then drag the cm10 ROM into the cminstall folder. So when you ran the novacom.exe command in the CMD command window, it didn't detect the cm10 ROM and that is why it still booted up into cm9.


----------



## PaperOrPlastic

One problem I'm having with my cm10 is that I don't have a "Screenshot" tab anymore when I press and hold on the power button. I have all the other tab options except the "Screenshot" one. Does everyone else have this as well or did I miss something when I installed cm10? I have the Play Store so I no I flashed the gapps zip as well.


----------



## sstar

Go to settings/system/power menu and put a tick in screenshot.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricez

Going from CM9 to CM10, do I need to ACMEuninstall first? Or just ACMEinstaller3 over the top of CM9? Will it effectively wipe /data?


----------



## Salvation27

I've noticed this as well, and even pressing power and vol doesn't work



PaperOrPlastic said:


> One problem I'm having with my cm10 is that I don't have a "Screenshot" tab anymore when I press and hold on the power button. I have all the other tab options except the "Screenshot" one. Does everyone else have this as well or did I miss something when I installed cm10? I have the Play Store so I no I flashed the gapps zip as well.


----------



## Gradular

ricez said:


> Going from CM9 to CM10, do I need to ACMEuninstall first? Or just ACMEinstaller3 over the top of CM9? Will it effectively wipe /data?


There is less chance of errors if you uninstall first. It will wipe data, so you can get a backup app like titanium backup to save your data apps.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## ricez

GnatGoSplat said:


> Ok, I did my due-diligence and solved this problem. Only wasted most of my afternoon to fix a camera I probably will never use, lol!
> First, did a nandroid backup of CM10. Then AcmeUninstaller followed by AcmeInstaller3 to do a clean install. Camera works perfectly.
> Did a full nandroid restore of old CM10 backup. Camera still broken, so definitely my setup.
> Used CWM to wipe/factory reset. Saw 2 camera apps! Running one gave the, "Unfortunately, Camera has stopped." message and then momentarily froze the tablet. I tried the other and it worked. Surprisingly after that, both cameras worked. Hypothesis: 2 cameras after a factory reset which clears /data and /cache, so something must be borked on my system partition.
> Did another clean install with AcmeUninstaller and AcmeInstaller3. Since system partition was borked, this time I did an advanced restore of /data only of my CM10 backup. *Problem solved.* Camera works, and I didn't lose any apps/settings.
> So it looks like a CM9 to CM10 update can result in borked camera app.
> Easier way to fix the camera might be to format /system in CWM and use CWM to reinstall CM10 and gapps from .zip file.
> 
> EDIT: Just thought of what I might have done wrong initially - rather than download a new CM9 to update to CM10, I used an old Nightly copy of CM9 that I'd downloaded in October. Maybe the camera won't work doing an update from CM9 to CM10 if you start with a version of CM9 with a non-working camera app.


Thanks, had the same problems when going from CM9 -> CM10 using ACMEInstaller3.

That process fixed it.


----------



## cskel1981

Hi there,

I've just updated my touchpad to CM10 (from CM9) using the official guide and I'm now unable to charge my pad via the usb cable attached to my laptop. I've enabled the MTP option in the settings and I'm able to transfer files - it just won't charge







(

I can however charge the pad using the official mains charger and touchstone (using the same lead as above). Strange hey!?

Does anyone have any ideas that may help me out? Apologies if I'm posting in the wrong place.

Thanks muchly







)

P.s BIG thanks to the developers for all their efforts!!!


----------



## cskel1981

Gradular said:


> What do u mean the latest zip had all? Which zip are you refering to?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I think he means the latest zip ([background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Jcsullins latest CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216) has all 4 required files for upgrading included: moboot, rom, cwm and gapps.[/background]


----------



## Heart1010

Salvation27 said:


> I've noticed this as well, and even pressing power and vol doesn't work


You also can just simultaneously hold power + volume down to take a screenshot.

Gesendet von meinem cm_tenderloin mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvation27

Heart1010 said:


> You also can just simultaneously hold power + volume down to take a screenshot.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem cm_tenderloin mit Tapatalk 2


Once again- holding the power and volume down button does NOT take a screenshot for me


----------



## Gradular

cskel1981 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've just updated my touchpad to CM10 (from CM9) using the official guide and I'm now unable to charge my pad via the usb cable attached to my laptop. I've enabled the MTP option in the settings and I'm able to transfer files - it just won't charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> I can however charge the pad using the official mains charger and touchstone (using the same lead as above). Strange hey!?
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas that may help me out? Apologies if I'm posting in the wrong place.
> 
> Thanks muchly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> P.s BIG thanks to the developers for all their efforts!!!


Again, the Touchpad never charged hooked up to a plain USB port. With an app like battery monitor widget, you will see you are still getting a negative mah number. Cm9 just incorrectly reported it was charging. Cm10 right now does not report any charge, but I've heard work is being done to correctly detect the charging state (USB vs. AC ).

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## venkavis

The folder cmintall also had this zip file as below

update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip

Totally there were 4 zip files.

moboot_0.3.5
update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM
update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215
update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed

I downloaded the CM10-20121216 mbt3.5 cminstall" zip file from the link on the very first post.

The first post link is 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build-20121216-with-sound-camera-microphone-updated-1913/page__st__1550

The link from the first post was http://d-h.st/er3

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=8600f7534c0088ea32780070d5258fc2&loc=http%3A%2F%2Frootzwiki.com%2Ftopic%2F31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build-20121216-with-sound-camera-microphone-updated-1913%2F&v=1&libid=1357939065610&out=http%3A%2F%2Fd-h.st%2Fer3&title=How%20to%20install%20jcsullins%20CM10%20Unofficial%20Build%2020121216%2C%20with%20Sound%2C%20Camera%20%26%20Microphone%2C%20Updated%201%2F9%2F13%20-%20HP%20Touchpad%20-%20RootzWiki&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fd-h.st%2Fer3&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13579393168693


----------



## PaperOrPlastic

ricez said:


> Going from CM9 to CM10, do I need to ACMEuninstall first? Or just ACMEinstaller3 over the top of CM9? Will it effectively wipe /data?


I installed cm10 twice, and the first time I installed ACMEInstaller3 over my CM9 without uninstalling my previous version and while all seemed well, my camera was not launching from the lock screen or from the original camera app icon - I had to download the Nexus 7 Camera Launcher and use that as an alternative. Then I decided to just experiment and I uninstalled ACMEinstaller 3 and re-installed it with CM10 and now everything works including the camera using the stock camera launcher both in the app drawer and in the lock screen.


----------



## Gradular

venkavis said:


> The folder cmintall also had this zip file as below
> 
> update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip
> 
> Totally there were 4 zip files.
> 
> moboot_0.3.5
> update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM
> update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215
> update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed
> 
> I downloaded the CM10-20121216 mbt3.5 cminstall" zip file from the link on the very first post.
> 
> The first post link is
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build-20121216-with-sound-camera-microphone-updated-1913/page__st__1550
> 
> The link from the first post was http://d-h.st/er3
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=8600f7534c0088ea32780070d5258fc2&loc=http%3A%2F%2Frootzwiki.com%2Ftopic%2F31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build-20121216-with-sound-camera-microphone-updated-1913%2F&v=1&libid=1357939065610&out=http%3A%2F%2Fd-h.st%2Fer3&title=How%20to%20install%20jcsullins%20CM10%20Unofficial%20Build%2020121216%2C%20with%20Sound%2C%20Camera%20%26%20Microphone%2C%20Updated%201%2F9%2F13%20-%20HP%20Touchpad%20-%20RootzWiki&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fd-h.st%2Fer3&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13579393168693


Ok. I see were you went wrong. You can try flashing just the rom and gapps if you really want to. But its safer to uninstall cm9 first so no files are left behind to conflict with cm10. You have to reinstall your apps.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

cskel1981 said:


> The lack of "Checking SD Card" notification should be fixed in next CM10 preview.
> 
> As far as charging via USB connected to computer: CM9 (currently) incorrectly shows that it's charging anytime it's plugged into USB. USB (via computer) can
> provide a maximum of 500mA and the Touchpad will use more than that with screen on, so it cannot charge the battery in that case. The latest preview of CM10
> has fixes to use the actual charging status of the battery instead of the "plugged-in" status of the USB port to report charging status to the user.


----------



## ndinfla

Any one tried the chrome beta version?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nm3210

ndinfla said:


> Any one tried the chrome beta version?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Yup, doesn't work at all for me. Closes immediately.


----------



## jf1955

nm3210 said:


> Yup, doesn't work at all for me. Closes immediately.


Same here..It closes immediately upon startup..


----------



## Heart1010

Salvation27 said:


> Once again- holding the power and volume down button does NOT take a screenshot for me


When you have installed the cm10 version from 16th Dec it must work!!!
You have to press both buttons exactly at the same time!


----------



## humble servant

First i want oit say thank you in advance for your patience and guidance. My friend bought this touchpad and i am helping placing android on it. I want to to install cm 9 from this this forum. i can not get the Novacom files fromthe video descritpion. it gives me the response you see below

" 







The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or try to make a search.


----------



## humble servant

I want to install cm 9 and from the instructions that I followed please help and thanks
*How to install CyanogenMod the Easy Way installation guide*

Hello and welcome to the CyanogenMod the Easy Way installation guide for the HP TouchPad.

1) Start by downloading Java from the link below or in the description: *Completed*
http://java.com/en/download/

*2) Next download extract and open the Novacom files you downloaded in videos description. Run the UniversalNovacomInstaller-1.3 installer. **Link states the following:* 
The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or try to make a search
*http://www.2shared.c...Files_1513.html

Novacom Files & ReadMe Mirror:
http://www.2shared.c...121712.zip.html*

-Once the installation has completed navigate to the install directory on your PC. The Default path will be C:/Program Files/ Palm, Inc. Once there Paste the files located in the "Add to Palm, Inc folder" here.

3) Choose *One* of the following versions of CyanogenMod. Download your chosen package and extract it to your PC. Next attach your HP TouchPad to your PC with the USB cable and place it into USB mode. Transfer the extracted cminstall folder onto the Root Directory of your HP TouchPad, make sure the folder is named "cminstall". Once complete disconnect the TouchPad from USB cable.

"


----------



## Colchiro

RolandDeschain79 said:


> There is not enough power supplied through the USB cable to charge the TouchPad from a computer. Use the wall plug.


Most tablets will not maintain a charge via usb, esp if the screen is on. In theory, using a charge-only cable and a usb 3.0 port, it might be possible (usb 3.0 allows up to 1.5 amps), but for most users with the screen on and plugged into usb, the battery will still drain more than it charges. FWIW, usb 2.0 port = 1/2 amp, while the stock charger is 2 amps... a big difference. More info here: http://en.wikipedia....erial_Bus#Power

Special y-cables that plug into two usb ports are available to deliver up to 1 amp, but still only half of the stock charger and barely enough to charge if the screen is on.

Meanwhile, this is off-topic and further discussion on charging via usb should go to a new thread.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

I'm not asking for an ETA, but is there many changes planned for the next CM10 preview or are developers focussing on current issues?


----------



## Colchiro

jc's builds may be ending soon, and moving to nightly builds.

Also, the next build possibly could have a working gyroscope.


----------



## Gradular

Colchiro said:


> jc's builds may be ending soon, and moving to nightly builds.
> 
> Also, the next build possibly could have a working gyroscope.


Jc had also said the charging state would be fixed. I think there was something else, but I can't recall what.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidFan12

Hello I am running CM10 build 12/16 JC Sullians. I am using touch stone charger, i am facing charging issue with my Touch pad. Is there a Touchpad charger fix available?


----------



## venkavis

PaperOrPlastic said:


> The instructions offer the mcinstall file so you can just drag that into your touchpad SD card storage when you are in USB Mode on WebOS. This includes the Gapps zip and 1 or 2 more zips, I forgot exactly what they were. However, that download DOES NOT have the cm10 ROM in it, that is why it tells you to download them separately then drag the cm10 ROM into the cminstall folder. So when you ran the novacom.exe command in the CMD command window, it didn't detect the cm10 ROM and that is why it still booted up into cm9.


The folder cmintall also had this zip file as below

update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip

Totally there were 4 zip files.

moboot_0.3.5
update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM
update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215
update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed

I downloaded the CM10-20121216 mbt3.5 cminstall" zip file from the link on the very first post.

The first post link is
http://rootzwiki.com.../page__st__1550

The link from the first post was http://d-h.st/er3

http://api.viglink.c..._13579393168693


----------



## Gradular

humble servant said:


> I want to install cm 9 and from the instructions that I followed please help and thanks
> *How to install CyanogenMod the Easy Way installation guide*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the CyanogenMod the Easy Way installation guide for the HP TouchPad.
> 
> 1) Start by downloading Java from the link below or in the description: *Completed*
> http://java.com/en/download/
> 
> *2) Next download extract and open the Novacom files you downloaded in videos description. Run the UniversalNovacomInstaller-1.3 installer. **Link states the following:*
> The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or try to make a search
> *http://www.2shared.c...Files_1513.html
> 
> Novacom Files & ReadMe Mirror:
> http://www.2shared.c...121712.zip.html*
> 
> -Once the installation has completed navigate to the install directory on your PC. The Default path will be C:/Program Files/ Palm, Inc. Once there Paste the files located in the "Add to Palm, Inc folder" here.
> 
> 3) Choose *One* of the following versions of CyanogenMod. Download your chosen package and extract it to your PC. Next attach your HP TouchPad to your PC with the USB cable and place it into USB mode. Transfer the extracted cminstall folder onto the Root Directory of your HP TouchPad, make sure the folder is named "cminstall". Once complete disconnect the TouchPad from USB cable.
> 
> "


Just read the OP of this thread for an updated link. The first link works fine for the novacom files.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## clhdpgh

First off, great job! I just installed this rom last night and its working well with no charging issues and all the apps I am running seem to be working as expected. The only problem I have had so far is with Trebuchet. After installing the rom and playing with it for an hour Trubuchet just stopped working after a reboot I was able to install another launcher and have had no problems since doing that.

I am currently using GO Launcher HD for Tablets.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

humble servant said:


> First i want oit say thank you in advance for your patience and guidance. My friend bought this touchpad and i am helping placing android on it. I want to to install cm 9 from this this forum. i can not get the Novacom files fromthe video descritpion. it gives me the response you see below
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or try to make a search.


It was the second link that was broken. Thank you for reporting it, I have fixed it now Cheers!


----------



## Gradular

clhdpgh said:


> First off, great job! I just installed this rom last night and its working well with no charging issues and all the apps I am running seem to be working as expected. The only problem I have had so far is with Trebuchet. After installing the rom and playing with it for an hour Trubuchet just stopped working after a reboot I was able to install another launcher and have had no problems since doing that.
> 
> I am currently using GO Launcher HD for Tablets.


Did you disable persistent search bar? That's a lil annoying bug right now. It has to be enabled or trebuchet force closes. Or you can do what you did and install another launcher.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Wellzy4eva

clhdpgh said:


> First off, great job! I just installed this rom last night and its working well with no charging issues and all the apps I am running seem to be working as expected. The only problem I have had so far is with Trebuchet. After installing the rom and playing with it for an hour Trubuchet just stopped working after a reboot I was able to install another launcher and have had no problems since doing that.
> 
> I am currently using GO Launcher HD for Tablets.


I've been using the ADW Launcher for a few days with CM10 preview and I've not had it crash yet.


----------



## clhdpgh

Gradular said:


> Did you disable persistent search bar? That's a lil annoying bug right now. It has to be enabled or trebuchet force closes. Or you can do what you did and install another launcher.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


That's EXACTLY what I did. Good call.


----------



## applekiller

Hi all,

Was previously running cm9 ..... just took the plunge to cm 10 a few days ago... great experience so far. Even more stable than cm9 for me. Big thanks to the devs and forum community.

I flashed directly over my cm9 nightly, i had used amcme3 to install cm9. Had to reinstall afew apps. But other than that, no issues yet.


----------



## Gradular

applekiller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was previously running cm9 ..... just took the plunge to cm 10 a few days ago... great experience so far. Even more stable than cm9 for me. Big thanks to the devs and forum community.
> 
> I flashed directly over my cm9 nightly, i had used amcme3 to install cm9. Had to reinstall afew apps. But other than that, no issues yet.


Your lucky so far. Be prepared for issues to come your way.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## torso

Hey guys - hope you can help me out. I've been "out of the loop" for while when it comes to updating my HP touchpad as I'm still on Android 4.0.x / CM9. It's working overall allright (although I do have constant reboots when the device is in standby and charging using the stand/charger).

Anyway my question is, what do you recommend I flash as of today?

There's been SO development since last time I checked, including CM10 and custom roms so I have no idea what's stable and worth while to use. Don't care much for bells and whistles, just want something solid and stable. Thanks!


----------



## Colchiro

Gradular said:


> Your lucky so far. Be prepared for issues to come your way.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


There are issues with the rom and issues created by the user by installing apps or mods.

CM10 works great for me... no issues.


----------



## acm25

Sorry if this has been asked already but I couldn't find anything in my searches...does location services work with apps? Like Maps or weather apps? I did a clean install of the 121216 build but it always seems to hang when trying to find current location. I made sure I had all the location services enabled in settings.


----------



## FaberfoX

I'm having a new issue since updating to 1216 about a week ago, screen wakes on it's own while left on the touchstone. Sometimes it happens right away, but last night I set it on the stone and for at least an hour it didn't do it. Today I woke to the screen on.
At first I did a regular update and as I started having sd unmounted issues, I did a full system/data/cache wipe yesterday.
Is anyone else facing this issue or know of a way to figure if it's an app causing the screen to wake?


----------



## applekiller

Gradular said:


> Your lucky so far. Be prepared for issues to come your way.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


What sort of issues? Ive had to reinstall maybe three apps... no other issues. So far


----------



## johnbelloh

For anyone contemplating cm-10 on their Touchpad, I have been running cm-10 on 3 different touchpads since November. I am running a full suite of complex applications and except for a couple of minor glitches I am so satisfied that I decided NOT to purchase a newer replacement device. Google maps and street view appear to work perfectly. I just received a new GoPro camera to mount on the outside of my plane and have been testing the new Android WIFI Camera control App on the Touchpad. It works perfectly and even displays the live video preview feed in real time on the touchpad. A big THANK YOU to Mr. Sullins for providing a great piece of software.


----------



## jrafuse

johnbelloh said:


> For anyone contemplating cm-10 on their Touchpad, I have been running cm-10 on 3 different touchpads since November. I am running a full suite of complex applications and except for a couple of minor glitches I am so satisfied that I decided NOT to purchase a newer replacement device. Google maps and street view appear to work perfectly. I just received a new GoPro camera to mount on the outside of my plane and have been testing the new Android WIFI Camera control App on the Touchpad. It works perfectly and even displays the live video preview feed in real time on the touchpad. A big THANK YOU to Mr. Sullins for providing a great piece of software.


So ... You are saying that the TouchPad really IS a mobile device lol

(sorry ... just couldn't control myself)

John


----------



## Gradular

applekiller said:


> What sort of issues? Ive had to reinstall maybe three apps... no other issues. So far


Lots of force closes, random reboots. It seems most that just flashed cm10 over cm9 had those issues, a few lucked out.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nypaulie

applekiller, on 13 January 2013 - 01:09 PM, said:
What sort of issues? Ive had to reinstall maybe three apps... no other issues. So far


Gradular said:


> Lots of force closes, random reboots. It seems most that just flashed cm10 over cm9 had those issues, a few lucked out.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


So does it look like flashing CM10 cleanly is the way to go? That's what I did and don't seem to be having any issues. I had saved all my apk's so it just meant reinstalling them... this also gave me a chance to not install those that I wasn't in love with.


----------



## nuttaone

Oh highly recommended, you just end up causing unnecessary problems/faults dirty flashing a different rom...


----------



## FaberfoX

FaberfoX said:


> I'm having a new issue since updating to 1216 about a week ago, screen wakes on it's own while left on the touchstone. Sometimes it happens right away, but last night I set it on the stone and for at least an hour it didn't do it. Today I woke to the screen on.
> At first I did a regular update and as I started having sd unmounted issues, I did a full system/data/cache wipe yesterday.
> Is anyone else facing this issue or know of a way to figure if it's an app causing the screen to wake?


Update: Looks like that issue was fixed and the screen was on as the tp rebooted during the night.

Now, I have a new question I hope someone can answer.
I've just acmeuninstalled, wipe from webos and reinstalled with acme3. I did this because I had over 50 /mnt/asec volumes while only 10 apps were moved to SD.
Once fresh installed, no /mnt/asec mounts were present, so I started reinstalling apps from play store. After about 20, I went and checked and like 10 of them had already created volumes, while Settings -> Apps -> On SD shows them with the check mark off and inside they show as on the tablet, with move to sd available on the button. My understanding was that the apps shown here with no checkmark are the ones that can be moved, am I wrong?
I uninstalled one of them, installed rom toolbox pro and change app2sd settings from auto to internal, reinstalled this app and the volume was created again.
So, my question is, why is this happening? Is this the standard behavior or am I doing something wrong? From my previous issues I assume the 50 apps on SD limit is still with us, so if I try to install all my former apps, I'll hit it again even while moving none to SD.

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Update2: Ok, after some more digging and chatting with jcs, it looks like play store 'protected' apps create a /mnt/asec volume, even if not moved to SD and they count against the 50 apps on SD limit. As a workaround, what I'm doing is using tibu's convert to system app on the small ones, that are mostly keys to free apps to try to stay below 50 /mnt/asec vols. As the Settings -> Apps -> On SD tab is not accurate, you can find how many volumes you have with:


Code:


ls /mnt/asec|grep -c .

 from a terminal


----------



## Gradular

FaberfoX said:


> Update: Looks like that issue was fixed and the screen was on as the tp rebooted during the night.
> 
> Now, I have a new question I hope someone can answer.
> I've just acmeuninstalled, wipe from webos and reinstalled with acme3. I did this because I had over 50 /mnt/asec volumes while only 10 apps were moved to SD.
> Once fresh installed, no /mnt/asec mounts were present, so I started reinstalling apps from play store. After about 20, I went and checked and like 10 of them had already created volumes, while Settings -> Apps -> On SD shows them with the check mark off and inside they show as on the tablet, with move to sd available on the button. My understanding was that the apps shown here with no checkmark are the ones that can be moved, am I wrong?
> I uninstalled one of them, installed rom toolbox pro and change app2sd settings from auto to internal, reinstalled this app and the volume was created again.
> So, my question is, why is this happening? Is this the standard behavior or am I doing something wrong? From my previous issues I assume the 50 apps on SD limit is still with us, so if I try to install all my former apps, I'll hit it again even while moving none to SD.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this?


A lot of apps still use the SD card to store data. If your concern about apps on your sd card, you can run one of jc's data increase flashes http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13277-CM7:-Fixes-for-SDCARD-issues#entry325714 Theý are about half way down.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## FaberfoX

Gradular said:


> A lot of apps still use the SD card to store data. If your concern about apps on your sd card, you can run one of jc's data increase flashes http://rootzwiki.com...ues#entry325714 Theý are about half way down.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Yes, but that was not my case, I've already increased data size using jcs +1024 patch. The problem is when apps either moved to SD or play store 'protected' create a /mnt/asec volume. If there're more than 50, SD partition gets unmounted causing all kind of issues. 
Now, it gets weirder: As I said, I used tibu to convert a few small ones of them to system apps. So now I tried converting them back to user apps and they still work but didn't create a /mnt/asec volume.


----------



## Gradular

FaberfoX said:


> Yes, but that was not my case, I've already increased data size using jcs +1024 patch. The problem is when apps either moved to SD or play store 'protected' create a /mnt/asec volume. If there're more than 50, SD partition gets unmounted causing all kind of issues.
> Now, it gets weirder: As I said, I used tibu to convert a few small ones of them to system apps. So now I tried converting them back to user apps and they still work but didn't create a /mnt/asec volume.


That's just how they were written. The dev of the app wants to make sure they have its own space. The only take a few megs but they share the .secure partition.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## upsidedown

Can some one tell me how I can measure my battery discharge rate? I am using CM10 20121216 and in the past two weeks it seems my battery is not lasting overnight as long vs 20121209. But I would like to get a definitive measure and am not sure how.

I did search but could not find a clear answer.

Thanks


----------



## Gradular

upsidedown said:


> Can some one tell me how I can measure my battery discharge rate? I am using CM10 20121216 and in the past two weeks it seems my battery is not lasting overnight as long vs 20121209. But I would like to get a definitive measure and am not sure how.
> 
> I did search but could not find a clear answer.
> 
> Thanks


Battery monitor widget
Better battery stats

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## FMinMI

upsidedown said:


> Can some one tell me how I can measure my battery discharge rate? I am using CM10 20121216 and in the past two weeks it seems my battery is not lasting overnight as long vs 20121209. But I would like to get a definitive measure and am not sure how.
> 
> I did search but could not find a clear answer.
> 
> Thanks


As some have already mentioned, there are several good programs. Or, if you don't want to load any more software, just do it manually - charge to 100%, remove from charger, write down the time, wait 6 or 8 or 12 or ? hours while in sleep mode, turn it back on, then read the battery level and determine the % loss per hour. Although this does not give you mAh consumption (you can calculate it however), this is my favorite way to determine consumption.

The best ROM (20120707) gave me 0.58% battery decrease per hour over a 12 hr sleep period. My latest ROM (0106) has been averaging 0.65% per hour. Remember that some programs 'consume' power even when the TP is suppose to be sleeping (e.g. to check for updates) so you should make sure you have looked at each one and turned off this feature (assuming it is available within the app). For example, I used to have a financial program that would update every 15 minutes regardless of the time of day, and Evernote that was set to background sync every 15 minutes. When it did, it would force the TP WIFI to turn on. Not good for sleep battery life.

Frank
Michigan


----------



## gupsachin

Great work guys. I had been on CM9 for many months now and finally took the plunge today and upgraded to CM10. Looks and works awesome. Thanks developers. Steps I followed -
Made a backup of CM9 and saved the backup on my desktop
Used AcmeUninstaller and Uninstalled CM9. {Restarted}
Booted into WebOS and cleared the SD card. {Restarted}
Setup the Touchpad in WebOS as I had done in Oct 2011 (it smelled fresh&#8230. {Restarted}
Downloaded CM10 from http://d-h.st/er3. Unzipped the 4 files in cminstall folder and used AcmeInstaller3 to install. {Restarted}
Touchpad successfully boots into CM10. Everything - Camera, Audio, Mic, Charging, Play working just fine.
Couple of questions-
1. I installed flash player apk and seems to work in standard browser. Works better in dolphin but there are video quality issues in dolphin. Any ways to improve flash experience? Any other browser in which this works even better?

2. Gallery is not showing any settings - just blank. It is only showing default wallpapers. I am not able to set account settings to sync with picasa. I have reflashed 20121011 gapps but still no success. Any ideas how to get Gallery settings to work?


----------



## nevertells

gupsachin said:


> Great work guys. I had been on CM9 for many months now and finally took the plunge today and upgraded to CM10. Looks and works awesome. Thanks developers. Steps I followed -
> Made a backup of CM9 and saved the backup on my desktop
> Used AcmeUninstaller and Uninstalled CM9. {Restarted}
> Booted into WebOS and cleared the SD card. {Restarted}
> Setup the Touchpad in WebOS as I had done in Oct 2011 (it smelled fresh&#8230. {Restarted}
> Downloaded CM10 from http://d-h.st/er3. Unzipped the 4 files in cminstall folder and used AcmeInstaller3 to install. {Restarted}
> Touchpad successfully boots into CM10. Everything - Camera, Audio, Mic, Charging, Play working just fine.
> Couple of questions-
> 1. I installed flash player apk and seems to work in standard browser. Works better in dolphin but there are video quality issues in dolphin. Any ways to improve flash experience? Any other browser in which this works even better?
> 
> 2. Gallery is not showing any settings - just blank. It is only showing default wallpapers. I am not able to set account settings to sync with picasa. I have reflashed 20121011 gapps but still no success. Any ideas how to get Gallery settings to work?


Sorry, can't help you with the Gallery issue. Using Flash on a CM10 install is going to be sketchy at best. Adobe has stopped supporting Flash on Android and Google has done pretty much the same. As developers remove Flash support from their apps, it will get worse. Some have suggested you change the settings to use IOS support. I tried it and did not see much improvement.


----------



## WillieDC

Not to sound too much like a noob. I have an TP ofcourse has never been mod, and I was going to do it today to CM10, but I cannot seem to find the ROM download? I am going to guess I have been looking at it without knowing it.

Thanks Willie


----------



## Wellzy4eva

gupsachin said:


> 1. I installed flash player apk and seems to work in standard browser. Works better in dolphin but there are video quality issues in dolphin. Any ways to improve flash experience? Any other browser in which this works even better?


Remember to double tap a video after starting it.

I found this post quite helpful. http://rootzwiki.com...00#entry1075577


----------



## Wellzy4eva

WillieDC said:


> Not to sound too much like a noob. I have an TP ofcourse has never been mod, and I was going to do it today to CM10, but I cannot seem to find the ROM download? I am going to guess I have been looking at it without knowing it.
> 
> Thanks Willie


Check first page, just above the Nandroid installation video. It's not on a official CM server as it's an unofficial preview.


----------



## bookboarder

Thank you so much for all of your hard work. I didn't get everything just right on my first try but about 4-5 goofups in I now have an awesome Android tablet. I am so excited! Ok, off to choose some apps!!!


----------



## upsidedown

Gradular said:


> Can some one tell me how I can measure my battery discharge rate? I am using CM10 20121216 and in the past two weeks it seems my battery is not lasting overnight as long vs 20121209. But I would like to get a definitive measure and am not sure how.
> 
> I did search but could not find a clear answer.
> 
> Thanks


I installed Battery Monitor Widget and it is reporting about a 65-70 Ma discharge rate. That seems high compared to what others are reporting so can someone suggest good tools or methods for troubleshooting? I am a bit of a newb at all this.

Thanks


----------



## modd

gupsachin said:


> Great work guys. I had been on CM9 for many months now and finally took the plunge today and upgraded to CM10. Looks and works awesome. Thanks developers. Steps I followed -
> Made a backup of CM9 and saved the backup on my desktop
> Used AcmeUninstaller and Uninstalled CM9. {Restarted}
> Booted into WebOS and cleared the SD card. {Restarted}
> Setup the Touchpad in WebOS as I had done in Oct 2011 (it smelled fresh&#8230. {Restarted}
> Downloaded CM10 from http://d-h.st/er3. Unzipped the 4 files in cminstall folder and used AcmeInstaller3 to install. {Restarted}
> Touchpad successfully boots into CM10. Everything - Camera, Audio, Mic, Charging, Play working just fine.
> Couple of questions-
> 1. I installed flash player apk and seems to work in standard browser. Works better in dolphin but there are video quality issues in dolphin. Any ways to improve flash experience? Any other browser in which this works even better?
> 
> 2. Gallery is not showing any settings - just blank. It is only showing default wallpapers. I am not able to set account settings to sync with picasa. I have reflashed 20121011 gapps but still no success. Any ideas how to get Gallery settings to work?


Did you also install the picasa sync zip along with 20121011. If not, install it from here http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip

See the changelog here


----------



## colt223

upsidedown said:


> I installed Battery Monitor Widget and it is reporting about a 65-70 Ma discharge rate. That seems high compared to what others are reporting so can someone suggest good tools or methods for troubleshooting? I am a bit of a newb at all this.
> 
> Thanks


One pointer:
After installing battery monitor widget, you have to go into settings/calibration/batterycapacity and change the mAH to 6000. Otherwise reporting will be way off.


----------



## Gradular

colt223 said:


> One pointer:
> After installing battery monitor widget, you have to go into settings/calibration/batterycapacity and change the mAH to 6000. Otherwise reporting will be way off.


Some are 6300 or 6600 mah. Best way to determine this is to boot into webos, download Battery Dr. And see what that reports. It will tell the original size and the current health of the battery directly from the battery chip.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## gupsachin

modd said:


> Did you also install the picasa sync zip along with 20121011. If not, install it from here http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip
> 
> See the changelog here


Thanks modd. I will try this in evening today and update the status here.

============================================================

Tried the patch and it has worked! Thanks a lot.


----------



## WillieDC

Hi, i did my first time android (I did CM10) load to my HP. everything went very well, except I noticed that I cannot charge the TP now, I have a little over 70 for power supply, but I would like to fix this sooner then later.


----------



## sstar

WillieDC said:


> Hi, i did my first time android (I did CM10) load to my HP. everything went very well, except I noticed that I cannot charge the TP now, I have a little over 70 for power supply, but I would like to fix this sooner then later.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
Go into settings/storage tap the 3 dots in the top right hand corner and put a tick in MTP and it will now charge.


----------



## WillieDC

Thank you!


----------



## jimspoon

Gradular said:


> Some are 6300 or 6600 mah. Best way to determine this is to boot into webos, download Battery Dr. And see what that reports. It will tell the original size and the current health of the battery directly from the battery chip.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I looked for Battery Dr in the HP catalog but couldn't find it. By googling I found a reference to a "Dr Battery" app that requires installation of preware - is that the app you are talking about?


----------



## nevertells

jimspoon said:


> I looked for Battery Dr in the HP catalog but couldn't find it. By googling I found a reference to a "Dr Battery" app that requires installation of preware - is that the app you are talking about?


Yes, you have to install Preware first, then you can download Dr. Battery. Just finished installing it and it says my manufacturer rating is 6612.


----------



## BenQ

I'm running latest CM10 preview with the gyroscope patch (5b). Over the last few days I've found that the touchscreen loses all sensitivity when it goes to lockscreen - it doesn't respond at all, although the buttons still work. This results in lots of frantic tapping until it eventually responds. Any ideas? Is it a known issue that I've missed, or is it something to do with the cold snap we're going through in the UK?

Thanks!


----------



## GnatGoSplat

I noticed a touchscreen issue too. Top 1/2" or so quit working on mine in landscape mode. I worried it was a hardware problem because even when I rotated the screen, the dead portion stayed in the same place. Fortunately, it was fine after a reboot so I was relieved.


----------



## milski65

NT. Nice little plug for us for us on that other site on their cm10 forum. What a bunch of smucks. Got a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## sstar

milski65 said:


> NT. Nice little plug for us for us on that other site on their cm10 forum. What a bunch of smucks. Got a good chuckle out of it.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
Just to be clear by that other site you do mean the members of XDA developers that you are calling "a bunch smucks" an equally good site that you or someone with the same name is also member of !


----------



## milski65

sstar said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
> Just to be clear by that other site you do mean the members of XDA developers that you are calling "a bunch smucks" an equally good site that you or someone with the same name is also member of !


You have an issue pm me.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

noseph said:


> I use to have issues with the stock browser and chrome but since switching to X-Scope Pro those issues are gone. I can not say enough about X-Scope Pro, it is an Android Browser done right.


Thanks for the recommendation and you are right about the browser being great, but it still happens. Impretty sure its a system thing. I can't even tell you what pains it took to write this...........


----------



## greco_wolf

I hope someone can help me.
I have been using cm9 for a long time, and really like it on my tp. But i want to try cm10 and have read the instructions and through this forum.

My confusion is, do i need to uninstall cm9 ( ive done a nandroid backup) using the steps on page 1, using the acme3 command line.
If so, does this remove all of cm9 and my backup and put my tp back to just webos?

Or, do I do that, but copy ( not sure where backup is stored) to my pc, then do an uninstall then follow instructions for cm10.

Appreciate any help, as have read couple of forums and none the wiser. its been a while since I installed CM9, but have upgraded with nightlies every few weeks.

I want to be able to switch between cm9 & 10 using the restore backup

Really appreciate any help


----------



## Salvation27

greco_wolf said:


> I hope someone can help me.
> I have been using cm9 for a long time, and really like it on my tp. But i want to try cm10 and have read the instructions and through this forum.
> 
> My confusion is, do i need to uninstall cm9 ( ive done a nandroid backup) using the steps on page 1, using the acme3 command line.
> If so, does this remove all of cm9 and my backup and put my tp back to just webos?
> 
> Or, do I do that, but copy ( not sure where backup is stored) to my pc, then do an uninstall then follow instructions for cm10.
> 
> Appreciate any help, as have read couple of forums and none the wiser. its been a while since I installed CM9, but have upgraded with nightlies every few weeks.
> 
> I want to be able to switch between cm9 & 10 using the restore backup
> 
> Really appreciate any help


How did you originally install CM9- did you use ACMEInstaller2
If you used 2- then you have to remove it ALL- and install CM9 OR 10 using ACME 3
If you used 3- then you should be able to flash CM10 (USING CMW6- MAKE SURE YOU UPGRADE CWM AS WELL)

AND- as always- make a backup before you do anything you're uncertain of


----------



## greco_wolf

Salvation27 said:


> How did you originally install CM9- did you use ACMEInstaller2
> If you used 2- then you have to remove it ALL- and install CM9 OR 10 using ACME 3
> If you used 3- then you should be able to flash CM10 (USING CMW6- MAKE SURE YOU UPGRADE CWM AS WELL)
> 
> AND- as always- make a backup before you do anything you're uncertain of


Thanks. I'm not sure as it was about 10 months ago I think. Is there a way to check? When I get home I can see what files are on my pc and hopefully installer too

If I used ACME installer 2 and therefore need to remove, how do I save my cm9 backup so I can go back to it?


----------



## sstar

Before you make your backup/nandroid make sure you install the latest CMW as I am not sure whether backups with older versions are compatible with the new version.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greco_wolf

Thanks again how do I update cmw? Is there a specific version?


----------



## Salvation27

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery/update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip


----------



## jimspoon

for purposes of making nandroid backups, and switching between CM9/CM10 as needed, is TWRP as good as CWM? I ask because when I tried to restore a TWRP backup of CM9, it always hung at the "Cyanogenmod Loading" screen when trying to reboot. I think the backup was done with TWRP 2.2 ... I probably made a mistake somewhere. I have the latest TWRP now, but I want to make sure that any nandroid backup I make now is restorable.


----------



## sstar

jimspoon said:


> for purposes of making nandroid backups, and switching between CM9/CM10 as needed, is TWRP as good as CWM? I ask because when I tried to restore a TWRP backup of CM9, it always hung at the "Cyanogenmod Loading" screen when trying to reboot. I think the backup was done with TWRP 2.2 ... I probably made a mistake somewhere. I have the latest TWRP now, but I want to make sure that any nandroid backup I make now is restorable.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
Yes it is , a week or so ago a did this for my daughter so she now has the increased space latest TWRP and moboot .
Make sure that you create your back up after you have updated moboot as it messes with TWRP by creating a different folder


----------



## greco_wolf

Thanks for the help. Ive updated CWM.
Will do a backup.

Do you now where backup is stored? I want to keep a copy on my PC.

May the take the plunge tonight or tomorrow 

Will update everyone on here once done as to how it went.


----------



## sstar

greco_wolf said:


> Thanks for the help. Ive updated CWM.
> Will do a backup.
> 
> Do you now where backup is stored? I want to keep a copy on my PC.
> 
> May the take the plunge tonight or tomorrow
> 
> Will update everyone on here once done as to how it went.


I believe in a folder called Clockworkmod/backups but please check as I have deleted it since installing TWRP.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvation27

jimspoon said:


> for purposes of making nandroid backups, and switching between CM9/CM10 as needed, is TWRP as good as CWM? I ask because when I tried to restore a TWRP backup of CM9, it always hung at the "Cyanogenmod Loading" screen when trying to reboot. I think the backup was done with TWRP 2.2 ... I probably made a mistake somewhere. I have the latest TWRP now, but I want to make sure that any nandroid backup I make now is restorable.


'

Honestly- it's users preference. I've always used CWM and CWM6- compared to those that enjoy the touch interface of TWRP. People just like what's convenient for them- but both work similarly.

IF you're using the newest TWRP- it's good
But the old CWM and TWRP- were causing issues.


----------



## trekrev

jimspoon said:


> for purposes of making nandroid backups, and switching between CM9/CM10 as needed, is TWRP as good as CWM? I ask because when I tried to restore a TWRP backup of CM9, it always hung at the "Cyanogenmod Loading" screen when trying to reboot. I think the backup was done with TWRP 2.2 ... I probably made a mistake somewhere. I have the latest TWRP now, but I want to make sure that any nandroid backup I make now is restorable.


I use TWRP to go between cm9 & cm10 for a while now. No problems with it except the 'touch' sensitivity/ or lack there of, when i use TWRP built in keyboard.
Hope this helps.


----------



## AJRiddle

Okay, so I've been using the CM9 nightlies for a few months now mainly because I've assumed that CM10 for the touchpad still had a lot of kinks to work out in comparison to CM9 nightlies, but I just read the bricking thing when the battery gets low has been fixed (by making an auto shut down).

Can someone compare the battery life between CM9 and CM10? Any bugs that would make me not want to upgrade?


----------



## Gradular

AJRiddle said:


> Okay, so I've been using the CM9 nightlies for a few months now mainly because I've assumed that CM10 for the touchpad still had a lot of kinks to work out in comparison to CM9 nightlies, but I just read the bricking thing when the battery gets low has been fixed (by making an auto shut down).
> 
> Can someone compare the battery life between CM9 and CM10? Any bugs that would make me not want to upgrade?


Unless you use Flash-heavy apps or websites, the bugs are practically the same. Battery life is about the same or a lil longer in cm10 using the same apps.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## upsidedown

Gradular said:


> Some are 6300 or 6600 mah. Best way to determine this is to boot into webos, download Battery Dr. And see what that reports. It will tell the original size and the current health of the battery directly from the battery chip.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


so I enter current health? Battery is 6615 but current health is 6091.


----------



## rick25

kind of unrelated to everything on here, but has anyone got a wired xbox 360 controller to work via otg on this? i've had no luck so far, to be honest i didn't try it on cm9 yet but there's reportedly a fix: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766785&page=2

any idea if this would work with cm10 too?


----------



## greco_wolf

ok so I had a stab at putting Cm10 on last night - but some issues:

I uninstalled CM9

I reformated the drive I saw in Windows, which killed webos (THIS WAS MY MISTAKE!!)

After a lengthy restore process (with WEBOS doctor - and having to log on and correct an error) I got my touchpad back now in default WEBOS mode - all CM9 has gone.

So, now in a position to do a clean CM10 install.

I have all files ready - but when I connect touchpad, and set USB mode - on my PC I see the 'drive' but its not recognisable bny windows. So I dont see how to copy the cminstall folder over

Please help - do I re-format to Fat32?? If so, will it kill WEBOS again and I'm back to square 1?

So close, but I cant remember how I did this for CM9 - Ive read instructions but stil stuck with unrecognisable drive on TP


----------



## greco_wolf

ok sorted it - forgot the developer mode 

Sorry been a while since I used WEBOS!!!
will try CM10 this morning


----------



## Coda

rick25 said:


> kind of unrelated to everything on here, but has anyone got a wired xbox 360 controller to work via otg on this? i've had no luck so far, to be honest i didn't try it on cm9 yet but there's reportedly a fix: http://forum.xda-dev...=1766785&page=2
> 
> any idea if this would work with cm10 too?


I haven't been able to get anything to work over OTG. Most recently I tried a dslr camera controlling app. Cable and app work fine on my phone. No Love on the TP though.


----------



## thecharlie88

Hi, i had installed ur version of cm10... 
but i have a problem to install a module....
i want to use a lan/ethernet cable to connect my device to the web.
can anyone give me a compiled module for the hp touchpad?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Coda said:


> I haven't been able to get anything to work over OTG. Most recently I tried a dslr camera controlling app. Cable and app work fine on my phone. No Love on the TP though.


The TP doesn't "Normally" supply power out the microUSB port for a workable OTG setup, YOU MUST supply power externally using an "appropriate" OTG cable & power supply. 
See the (evo3d) *[Tips and Tricks] OTG (USB Host Support) - Requires kernel support* at XDA, (same setup for the TP) and pick up an AppleCable OTG Adapter Cable. Pay particular attention to the OTG Cable schematics I posted there and you may see the difference in OTG adapters. You can see pictures of this setup on my TP in the post from that thread HERE. It works on the CM9 nightlies and JC's CM10.

It's possible to mod the hardware to supply power from the TP but it's difficult, see [MOD] Self Powered USB OTG on the HP Touchpad! (v2 Full Size)


----------



## greco_wolf

Wow. All seems to work fine, and keyboard in initial play around seems better.
Impressed, thanks fir all the effort.

Cant wait to see any updates.


----------



## jrafuse

thecharlie88 said:


> Hi, i had installed ur version of cm10...
> but i have a problem to install a module....
> i want to use a lan/ethernet cable to connect my device to the web.
> can anyone give me a compiled module for the hp touchpad?


The TouchPad is a wireless device so why would you want to even try using it wired? Secondly there is no "Ethernet" connector on the TP, so you would need to use one of the OTG cable mods to be able to use a USB Ethernet connector. If you have a wireless setup you would be better using that instead. If you don't have a wireless router, they are so cheap for the most part, that you'd probably spend more money and time trying to get an OTG USB Ethernet connector working.

John


----------



## jrafuse

greco_wolf said:


> ok sorted it - forgot the developer mode
> 
> Sorry been a while since I used WEBOS!!!
> will try CM10 this morning


I'm glad to see that you recovered OK, but you've learned an invaluable lesson here. Just because Windows (or some other operating system) can see the TouchPad and even copy files back and forth does not mean that it understands the drive/device file system. Never use anything but the tools supplied with the device for formatting the TouchPad. This usually applies to things like SD cards for cameras as well so now you know why lol.

John


----------



## FlexBravo

I've installed Jcsullins latest CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216 but my default camera does not work. I thought with this ROM it was supposed to. I also flashed Camera config Test Patch Download in order to try to get it to work. But still it does not work. Now I should say that when I am at my unlock screen and I have the choice to go to camera or unlock to load my launcher (Go, Trebuchet, ADW) this is the one does not work. In my apps I have two cameras one has a purple lens (the default camera I believe), and one with a blue lens. The one with the blue lens works. Is the one with the blue lens Dorreangrey's? And should both work? Which one allows the Skype camera to work?

Thanks


----------



## GnatGoSplat

FlexBravo said:


> I've installed Jcsullins latest CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216 but my camera does not work. I thought with this ROM it was supposed to. I also flashed Camera config Test Patch Download in order to try to get it to work. But still it does not work. Any suggestions as to what I can do to get it going?


Did you do a clean install or updated an existing CM9?
If you updated CM9, did you update CM9 with working camera, or older version with non-working camera?
Updating an old CM9 with non-working camera can result in CM10 camera not working since some old files apparently conflict, as has been my experience. If you updated to CM10 from a CM9 with non-working camera, try using CWM to format and erase /system and re-flash CM10.


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> The TP doesn't "Normally" supply power out the microUSB port for a workable OTG setup, YOU MUST supply power externally using an "appropriate" OTG cable & power supply.
> See the (evo3d) *[Tips and Tricks] OTG (USB Host Support) - Requires kernel support* at XDA, (same setup for the TP) and pick up an AppleCable OTG Adapter Cable. Pay particular attention to the OTG Cable schematics I posted there and you may see the difference in OTG adapters. You can see pictures of this setup on my TP in the post from that thread HERE. It works on the CM9 nightlies and JC's CM10.
> 
> It's possible to mod the hardware to supply power from the TP but it's difficult, see [MOD] Self Powered USB OTG on the HP Touchpad! (v2 Full Size)


 I wish I knew about this cable 9 months ago!!

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27

jrafuse said:


> The TouchPad is a wireless device so why would you want to even try using it wired? Secondly there is no "Ethernet" connector on the TP, so you would need to use one of the OTG cable mods to be able to use a USB Ethernet connector. If you have a wireless setup you would be better using that instead. If you don't have a wireless router, they are so cheap for the most part, that you'd probably spend more money and time trying to get an OTG USB Ethernet connector working.
> 
> John


you CAN do wired ethernet: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20838-driver-compilation-for-usb-ethernet-adapter/
Don't jump down peoples' throats. 
Drivers have been released to do so


----------



## FlexBravo

GnatGoSplat said:


> Did you do a clean install or updated an existing CM9?
> If you updated CM9, did you update CM9 with working camera, or older version with non-working camera?


I did a clean install. I.E. I used Twerp to WIpe > Cache, Dalvik Cache, Factory Reset, System. Of course then I could not launch the TP but I did set it into USB mode where I Loaded ACMEInstaller3 and the latest CM9 and the corresponding Gapps. Made a Nandroid back up. Then back into USB mode and used ACMEUNinstaller. Once uninstalled I then again from my comp put the TP into USB mode and I installed CM10 and Gapps via cminstall. THen I used TWERP to reload my saved CM9 DATA aka my apps. Did I some how in the process above keep the not working CM9 camera?


----------



## GnatGoSplat

FlexBravo said:


> I did a clean install. I.E. I used Twerp to WIpe > Cache, Dalvik Cache, Factory Reset, System. Of course then I could not launch the TP but I did set it into USB mode where I Loaded ACMEInstaller3 and the latest CM9 and the corresponding Gapps. Made a Nandroid back up. Then back into USB mode and used ACMEUNinstaller. Once uninstalled I then again from my comp put the TP into USB mode and I installed CM10 and Gapps via cminstall. THen I used TWERP to reload my saved CM9 DATA aka my apps. Did I some how in the process above keep the not working CM9 camera?


I'm not sure if it will make a difference, but I think you're supposed to restore your saved CM9 DATA after installing the latest CM9 and before the ACMEUninstaller and CM10 install. ACMEUninstaller and ACMEInstaller3 won't erase your /data partition so no worries there.


----------



## FlexBravo

GnatGoSplat said:


> I'm not sure if it will make a difference, but I think you're supposed to restore your saved CM9 DATA after installing the latest CM9 and before the ACMEUninstaller and CM10 install. ACMEUninstaller and ACMEInstaller3 won't erase your /data partition so no worries there.


Hmmm...so where should I go from here? Save my data to my comp, use TWERP to [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]WIpe > Cache, Dalvik Cache, Factory Reset, System. (I am assuming this is how to correctly uninstall CWM) then reinstall latest CM9 with ACMEINstaller3 > grab data from comp and have TWERP put back my DATA (Apps) > install CM10?[/background]


----------



## GnatGoSplat

FlexBravo said:


> Hmmm...so where should I go from here? Save my data to my comp, use TWERP to [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]WIpe > Cache, Dalvik Cache, Factory Reset, System. (I am assuming this is how to correctly uninstall CWM) then reinstall latest CM9 with ACMEINstaller3 > grab data from comp and have TWERP put back my DATA (Apps) > install CM10?[/background]


I'm not sure if ACMEInstaller3 updates anything in /data when it installs CM10. If so, you could just try reinstalling CM10 from ACMEInstaller3 and see if that works.
In my case, it was something not right on /system. In that case, it could work just to format /system and use recovery to install CM10 and GAPPS from .zip.


----------



## Salvation27

Which TWRP did you use tho? That's the question- because the older TWRP causes corruption- hence probably while you got the bootloop


----------



## calculator

I updated my TP with this. First I cleared everything, all partitions, cache, etc that it would let me. installed via acme installer and it failed to install - got lots of weird errors during the installation.

Ran acme uninstaller on the touchpad, then tried again and everything went perfect.

My only complaint is the odd rendering stuttering I get during browsing when my finger is on the screen. that happens in chrome and the regular browser, although to a lesser degree for the browser. I knew chrome had a problem from the first post, but didn't realize the regular browser did as well.

For battery protection I installed automateit, and it just crashes, so I used the service a forum user made that is linked to in the first post as well. Haven't seen if it works or not, since I haven't let it run down that much.

Overall everything is great. I'm going to continue to use this.


----------



## nevertells

GnatGoSplat said:


> I'm not sure if it will make a difference, but I think you're supposed to restore your saved CM9 DATA after installing the latest CM9 and before the ACMEUninstaller and CM10 install. ACMEUninstaller and ACMEInstaller3 won't erase your /data partition so no worries there.


ACMEUnimstaller does erase one's data partition. It does not erase the SD card.


----------



## nevertells

calculator said:


> I updated my TP with this. First I cleared everything, all partitions, cache, etc that it would let me. installed via acme installer and it failed to install - got lots of weird errors during the installation.
> 
> Ran acme uninstaller on the touchpad, then tried again and everything went perfect.
> 
> My only complaint is the odd rendering stuttering I get during browsing when my finger is on the screen. that happens in chrome and the regular browser, although to a lesser degree for the browser. I knew chrome had a problem from the first post, but didn't realize the regular browser did as well.
> 
> For battery protection I installed automateit, and it just crashes, so I used the service a forum user made that is linked to in the first post as well. Haven't seen if it works or not, since I haven't let it run down that much.
> 
> Overall everything is great. I'm going to continue to use this.


AutomateIt has problems with CM10. Llama works fine with CM10 on my TP. It is also my understanding that J.C. Sullins included a shutdown at 3% in the last CM10 he released, 20121216.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

FlexBravo said:


> I did a clean install. I.E. I used Twrp to WIpe > Cache, Dalvik Cache, Factory Reset, System. Of course then I could not launch the TP but I did set it into USB mode where I Loaded ACMEInstaller3 and the latest CM9 and the corresponding Gapps. Made a Nandroid back up. Then back into USB mode and used ACMEUNinstaller. Once uninstalled I then again from my comp put the TP into USB mode and I installed CM10 and Gapps via cminstall. THen I used TWRP to reload my saved CM9 DATA aka my apps. Did I some how in the process above keep the not working CM9 camera?


Some may disagree with me but I have never considered wiping Cache/d.c. a "Clean Install". (using AcmeUninstall/AcmeInstaller3 would be a clean install too).

*Clean Install vs Dirty Install Rom/Updates via Recovery: * (After initial install with Acme3)
Generally, if your recovery is working right (each one has had issues at some point in it's development on every device I've had), the typical steps I've seen...
"Clean installing" any rom usually means to format the 3 basic partitions (& sometimes the /boot too depending on the rom/kernel script) and flash the rom as recommended by most devs to avoid issues (some rom installer scripts will handle the formatting for you, but shouldn't be assumed unless stated).

A "Dirty Install" typically involves formatting the system & cache (sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: ) and flashing a rom to preserve /data partition with user apps & settings. A slightly cleaner method for this is to format all 3 partitions, flash rom, and restore only /data from a backup. I've rarely seen dirty installs recommended by devs, but when I have seen them say it was "OK to try", it was done on the same rom/firmware base between incremental rom updates only (vs b/w CM7 - CM9 or CM9 - CM10, etc), and if you had a bug, you needed to go back and do a clean install before reporting it or expecting help.

You should also be using the latest CWM6 (12/15/12) or latest TWRP (2.3.3.0 i think?) due to files system corruption issues. If you use Cwm6, I recommend Moboot 3.8 as well. If I recall correctly, NT's CWM/TWRP discussion thread (or AcmeInstaller 3 thread) covers the possible issues with TWRP & moboot 3.8.

*Edit: Twrp & Moboot 3.8 summary ... *
Moboot 3.8 is still considered a "Testing" version but allows correct device S/n reporting to android OS needed for certain apps/games like Asphalt 7 etc. There are no issues reported (yet) when used with cwm6 because it has always used sdcard/clockworkmod/ for backups. Both are linked towards the bottom of Roland's OP.

TWRP uses your device S/N (000000000 on Moboot 3.5)to create the folder where backups are stored, when you update to Moboot 3.8, TWRP will be looking at a new backup folder (ie 12345678) and won't see your previous TWRP backups. This is not an issue on all future backups (or if you started with Moboot 3.8). If needed you can use a file browser to move the old TWRP backup files to the new S/n folder and it has been reported to work.


----------



## FlexBravo

Salvation27 said:


> Some may disagree with me but I have never considered wiping Cache/d.c. a "Clean Install". (using AcmeUninstall/AcmeInstaller3 would be a clean install too).


It was Reverend Kyle who gave me the idea to do this as can be seen in his vid.


----------



## Gradular

GnatGoSplat said:


> I'm not sure if it will make a difference, but I think you're supposed to restore your saved CM9 DATA after installing the latest CM9 and before the ACMEUninstaller and CM10 install. ACMEUninstaller and ACMEInstaller3 won't erase your /data partition so no worries there.


Acmeuninstaller does delete the data partition, FYI.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2

FlexBravo said:


> I'm using moboot 0.3.5, I didn't know there was a 3.8 out. I should also mention that I have TWERP and Clockworkmod.


Moboot 3.8 is still considered a "Testing" version but allows correct device S/n reporting to android OS needed for certain apps/games like Asphalt 7 etc. There are no issues reported (yet) when used with cwm6 because it has always used sdcard/clockworkmod/ for backups. Both are linked towards the bottom of Roland's OP.

TWRP uses your device S/N (000000000 on Moboot 3.5)to create the folder where backups are stored, when you update to Moboot 3.8, TWRP will be looking at a new backup folder (ie 12345678) and won't see your previous TWRP backups. This is not an issue on all future backups (or if you started with Moboot 3.8). If needed you can use a file browser to move the old TWRP backup files to the new S/n folder and it has been reported to work.


----------



## GnatGoSplat

Gradular said:


> Acmeuninstaller does delete the data partition, FYI.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I stand corrected. Sorry, my memory sucks!


----------



## Gradular

GnatGoSplat said:


> I stand corrected. Sorry, my memory sucks!


 It's all good. Been spending a lot of time studying the partitions

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sabresfan08

Since installing CM10 I'm having charging issues. Using just the cable and wall adapter that came with the TP. I let it sit to get a feel for battery life (installed automateit and battery monitor widget) and went down from 100% to 22% in about 4 days with little to no use (which is huge over CM9).. When I plugged it in this afternoon, CM10 showed that it was charging. When I checked about 10 hours later, it was still at 22% and still said it was charging. I unplugged the cord and when I plugged it back in, I couldn't get it to show it was being charged. Did a reboot and still nothing. Booted into WebOS and plugged in the charger and starts charging right away. Any ideas?


----------



## sstar

sabresfan08 said:


> Since installing CM10 I'm having charging issues. Using just the cable and wall adapter that came with the TP. I let it sit to get a feel for battery life (installed automateit and battery monitor widget) and went down from 100% to 22% in about 4 days with little to no use (which is huge over CM9).. When I plugged it in this afternoon, CM10 showed that it was charging. When I checked about 10 hours later, it was still at 22% and still said it was charging. I unplugged the cord and when I plugged it back in, I couldn't get it to show it was being charged. Did a reboot and still nothing. Booted into WebOS and plugged in the charger and starts charging right away. Any ideas?


Have you enabled MTP in settings/storage 3 dots top right hand corner?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabresfan08

sstar said:


> Have you enabled MTP in settings/storage 3 dots top right hand corner?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


well i just hit it and now it says charging! thanks for such a quick response! 
really liking CM10 so far. longer battery life, What's that song? is working as is Google Now which is nice. My camera zoom on CM9 never worked and now it works perfectly. one thing to look out for is that cmupdater found an update but for some reason it was for cm9. i didn't even notice the file name until it was too late. i was able to flash back to 20121216 without any issues, but im not sure why it showed a cm9 update on cm10?


----------



## greco_wolf

Has anyone tried to get skygo working? I did try on cm9 but not supported, i u derstand it should on any jelly bean
Version but it says not supported in playstore

Would be amazing to get it working now. Any ideas?


----------



## Gradular

greco_wolf said:


> Has anyone tried to get skygo working? I did try on cm9 but not supported, i u derstand it should on any jelly bean
> Version but it says not supported in playstore
> 
> Would be amazing to get it working now. Any ideas?


What skygo app are you talking about? Can you post a link?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## greco_wolf

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=sky%20go%20android%20download&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fplay.google.com%2Fstore%2Fapps%2Fdetails%3Fid%3Dcom.bskyb.skygo%26hl%3Den&ei=--f6UJ2JGtCN0wXMmIDwDA&usg=AFQjCNHQIgl-37fqQ27UeUKcdF0BmyNKfw&sig2=UZxBV5-rRa42sXAbP3glUw&bvm=bv.41248874,d.d2k

Here is the link. It says when you look on internet that it supports any jelly bean android.


----------



## sstar

greco_wolf said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=sky%20go%20android%20download&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fplay.google.com%2Fstore%2Fapps%2Fdetails%3Fid%3Dcom.bskyb.skygo%26hl%3Den&ei=--f6UJ2JGtCN0wXMmIDwDA&usg=AFQjCNHQIgl-37fqQ27UeUKcdF0BmyNKfw&sig2=UZxBV5-rRa42sXAbP3glUw&bvm=bv.41248874,d.d2k
> 
> Here is the link. It says when you look on internet that it supports any jelly bean android.


The app description specifically says that it will not work on rooted devices. There are a several threads about Sky go on XDA about it. I don't think anyone really has it working properly if at all on an HP Touchpad.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaimyl

I installed the latest update from cm9 2012/12/16 and the mic is not working for google search and and google hangouts but it works for recording


----------



## Colchiro

This is the CM10 thread. Did you upgrade from CM9 to CM10 or just post in the wrong topic?


----------



## chaimyl

Colchiro said:


> This is the CM10 thread. Did you upgrade from CM9 to CM10 or just post in the wrong topic?


 I did upgrade from cm9 to cm10 with the acme3 installer


----------



## Colchiro

Sorry, it wasn't clear from your post. Acme3 is the preferred upgrade method from CM9. The only thing I could suggest would be to make a backup using the latest recovery (important) and wipe data (lose your settings), cache and Dalvik cache and flash it again, all from recovery. If that doesn't fix it, you can restore your backup and you'll be where you are now. You might want to consider other options first.


----------



## Remolten

Anyone else having issues with the newest gyroscope fix (v7)?

My Touchpad gets stuck in landscape mode if I flash and it doesn't rotate (checked settings, auto-rotation toggle etc.) however everything else still works.


----------



## Gradular

Remolten said:


> Anyone else having issues with the newest gyroscope fix (v7)?
> 
> My Touchpad gets stuck in landscape mode if I flash and it doesn't rotate (checked settings, auto-rotation toggle etc.) however everything else still works.


Yes Dorregarrey knows about it. Follow the TouchPad Gyroscope thread for details.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## BlueGroucho

I'm wrestling with a cheap ipad bluetooth keyboard. It pairs. I can see it in /d/hid et al, but it does not generate keystrokes. Based on info here (http://code.google.c.../detail?id=3571), I'd like to recompile the cm10 kernel with "CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y" to see if that will resolve the issue. Does anyone know the definitive source for our cm10 kernel?


----------



## ajadri

Hi, I have been using cm9 since I installed one of the nightly versions back in August. I am now looking to go to cm10, but before I take the plunge I would apreciate any tips, hints etc.

So far from what I have read it seems I have to do a back up cm9, unistall cm9, install cm10 with acme3 plus gapps. Am I on the right track?

I have CWM 5.0.2.6 and moboot 0.3.5. Do I have to update these to the latest versions and if so what is the best way? (sorry a bit rusty)

Thanks so much 
Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------



## nevertells

ajadri said:


> Hi, I have been using cm9 since I installed one of the nightly versions back in August. I am now looking to go to cm10, but before I take the plunge I would apreciate any tips, hints etc.
> 
> So far from what I have read it seems I have to do a back up cm9, unistall cm9, install cm10 with acme3 plus gapps. Am I on the right track?
> 
> I have CWM 5.0.2.6 and moboot 0.3.5. Do I have to update these to the latest versions and if so what is the best way? (sorry a bit rusty)
> 
> Thanks so much
> Quote
> MultiQuote
> Edit


The OP of this thread contains everything you need. You should go check it out.


----------



## bendman

Just a note of something that needs to be fixed:

It requests that you remove the USB cable before putting the HP Touchpad into USB Mode, and never mentions reconnecting the USB. Obviously, if the computer's command line is going to control the HP Touchpad in USB Mode, the USB cable needs to be reconnected. We tried this two ways, both of which worked:

disconnecting the USB cable until it entered USB mode, then reconnecting
never disconnecting the USB cable from the point of transferring the files to the point of completing installation, basically disregarding any mention to "disconnect" in the install steps
This simple correction would have saved us from checking the steps 3 or 4 times to make sure we didn't miss anything.


----------



## ajadri

thanks Bendman, thats the kind of things I am looking for, anything related to any of the steps that are not clear in the instructions or perhaps incorrect or something not mentioned etc.


----------



## jrv331

I know there is a lot going on behind the scenes but is there a reason 12/16 is the latest version? I am very thankful for all the development being done and just want to keep up with the latest updates.
Thanks


----------



## Jimbode

Maybe add to the 1st post the following steps for Mac users concerning Novacom.
The default location (if installed via the WebOS SDK) is /opt/nova/bin


----------



## Gradular

jrv331 said:


> I know there is a lot going on behind the scenes but is there a reason 12/16 is the latest version? I am very thankful for all the development being done and just want to keep up with the latest updates.
> Thanks


Cm10 for the touchpad has not gone official yet. don't know why at this point. Only two devs were building it themselves , but it takes a lot of time and resources to do.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## levite805

Remolten said:


> Anyone else having issues with the newest gyroscope fix (v7)?
> 
> My Touchpad gets stuck in landscape mode if I flash and it doesn't rotate (checked settings, auto-rotation toggle etc.) however everything else still works.


Yes, I reflashed v6 and all is good. Auto rotation works again


----------



## Wellzy4eva

levite805 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Device: [/background]*HP Touchpad*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ROM: CM10 | Kernel: Default | CPU Freq: 384Mhz - 972Mhz | Governor: OnDemand (deadline)[/background]


Hmm, you have good performance on 972Mhz? I've never had mine below 1.2ghz.


----------



## levite805

Wellzy4eva said:


> Hmm, you have good performance on 972Mhz? I've never had mine below 1.2ghz.


Runs great for me plus good battery life


----------



## petur

BlueGroucho said:


> I'm wrestling with a cheap ipad bluetooth keyboard. It pairs. I can see it in /d/hid et al, but it does not generate keystrokes. Based on info here (http://code.google.c.../detail?id=3571), I'd like to recompile the cm10 kernel with "CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y" to see if that will resolve the issue. Does anyone know the definitive source for our cm10 kernel?


+1 for this... I think my BT keyboard isn't working for the same reason... Hope this can be changed in the next CM10 TP build


----------



## jrafuse

I know Belkin makes an Android 3.1+ Bluetooth keyboard so that might be an alternative to waiting for a fix. I'm not 100% sure, but I don't believe that is high on the priority list, however, since I'm not a dev I could be wrong on that.

John


----------



## Geekswife1992

BlueGroucho said:


> +1 for this... I think my BT keyboard isn't working for the same reason... Hope this can be changed in the next CM10 TP build


+1 - I can get my Apple keyboard to connect using Bluekeyboard Pro JP, but it's tricky, finicky and wonky at best.


----------



## Sleeepy2

no issues with my Kensington bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## stealdude

Is there an official release of this CM10 expected. I have CM9 now, but wanted to update to CM10 for its mic and camera functionality. waiting for an official release for the past few months eagerly.


----------



## nevertells

stealdude said:


> Is there an official release of this CM10 expected. I have CM9 now, but wanted to update to CM10 for its mic and camera functionality. waiting for an official release for the past few months eagerly.


That's up to the developers. When they decide, then you'll see it. Until then, be patient.


----------



## Colchiro

Wellzy4eva said:


> Hmm, you have good performance on 972Mhz? I've never had mine below 1.2ghz.


I've had good results with the stock 192 mhz.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Haven't seen Roland in a while and I am heading out of town, so here are some extra packages from my dev-host account (Latest CM9 & Jc's CM10) to be used with the directions in Roland's OP. He can decide if he wants any of the links included in the OP when he gets the chance. These may get moved to my Box.com account later.

Moboot 3.5 version
CM9 20130120 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.00 MB
CM10-20121216 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 237.64 MB

Moboot 3.8 version (Listed as "testing")
CM9 20121230 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 179.16 MB
CM10-20121216 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 237.78 MB

If you aren't familiar with the differences b/w Moboot 3.5/3.8 (ie with Twrp), see the Acme3 thread, Nt's Cwm/Twrp Discussion thread, or my JcSullins Cwm6 Recovery thread.
Since the CM9 Nightly's are updated "weekly" it is unlikely that I will always keep these packages up to date but I will make an effort (maybe every other one).


----------



## jrv331

I used mbt 3.5 and cwm 5 for my install of CM10. I got the 400+ mb needed for the install and everything works fine so far. Is there any real need for me to update to mbt3.8 and cwm 6? If so I"m guessing a full uninstall reinstall would be the best method, correct?
Thanks


----------



## Salvation27

jrv331 said:


> I used mbt 3.5 and cwm 5 for my install of CM10. I got the 400+ mb needed for the install and everything works fine so far. Is there any real need for me to update to mbt3.8 and cwm 6? If so I"m guessing a full uninstall reinstall would be the best method, correct?
> Thanks


Moboot I wouldn't worry about- but I WOULD definitely update to CWM6 before you Flash ANYTHING, or make back ups! 
CWM6 is by far better and safer to use while flashing, etc.... than CWM5


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> I used mbt 3.5 and cwm 5 for my install of CM10. I got the 400+ mb needed for the install and everything works fine so far. Is there any real need for me to update to mbt3.8 and cwm 6? If so I"m guessing a full uninstall reinstall would be the best method, correct?
> Thanks


A little word of caution. As Salvation27 said, you can use either version of Moboot, but you should still understand the implications of which one you use. Same thing goes for cwm6 vs cwm5. Moboot 0.3.8 was released because certain apps and games need the correct serial number that 0.3.8 passes to Android which 0.3.5 does not. Since you are using cwm6, using 0.3.8 is not an issue for you. If you had been using twrp, then you would need to be aware that 0.3.8 causes twrp to create and use a different folder for the backups it creates. When it comes to cwm6, it now uses two different methods of creating the backup files. The original method (TAR) and a new method, (DUP). If you regularly save a copy of your backups on you PC for safe keeping, then you should use the TAR method. The DUP method creates hundreds and hundreds of folders in two different directories and to my knowledge no one has ever explained how one goes about saving a copy off to one's PC short of copying the entire backup folder. I've read that after the first backup using the DUP method, that subsequent backups are supposed to be faster. I've tried both methods and I can honestly say that I did not see any increased speed on subsequent backups using DUP. The problem I see with the DUP method is I don't see any easy way to separate one date's backup from another's. Using the TAR method is just a matter of copying the one file created. Lastly, you may not be aware that one reason cwm5 was replaced is using it to flash a nightly creates corruption in the /system partition. I believe that TAR is the default method used, but you should check under "Backup and Recover" in cwm6 to insure that is the method selected.

If anyone has seen a significant speed increase using DUP, feel free to chime in. I only made a couple of small changes and the next backup seemed to run just as long as the first.


----------



## synchron

I notice on Goo.im that in jcsullins cm10 folder there's over 13,000 downloads of the 12/16 ROM which has surpassed the over 12000 downloads of the 12/11 ROM, I remember back then when I flashed 12/16, as others reported at that time, the Android 'back' button did a 'Force close' on every app. This was a showstopper for me as I use that button to often and I hate unexpected FC's.

Since it seems to be popular should I try again or does this FC only happen with a handful of TP's?


----------



## nevertells

synchron said:


> I notice on Goo.im that in jcsullins cm10 folder there's over 13,000 downloads of the 12/16 ROM which has surpassed the over 12000 downloads of the 12/11 ROM, I remember back then when I flashed 12/16, as others reported at that time, the Android 'back' button did a 'Force close' on every app. This was a showstopper for me as I use that button to often and I hate unexpected FC's.
> 
> Since it seems to be popular should I try again or does this FC only happen with a handful of TP's?


Long pressing the back button is the function for killing the current foreground app. By default it is turned off, so check "developers options" in settings and make sure that box at the bottom is not checked.


----------



## FlexBravo

I eventually got the camera to work by ACMEUninstalling and using ACMEInstall3, 4.2Gapps, 3.8Moboot, CWM6, CM10. Once installed I tested the camera and it worked. I then did a restore from CWM6 of my data. Tested camera and it still worked. However roughly 24 hours later the camera no longer works. When attempting from the lock screen and select camera (or from launching the app) I get the error "Can't connect to the camera". The only changes I've made is 2 apps I downloaded, so I did another restore and still no camera.

Switching over to Web OS, no camera.

Any ideas on what has happened? And should I take some other steps that I did not take before?
Thanks


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Flex,
Have u always been using the Gapps 4.2 (cm10.1)? JcSullins has always requested that u use the 4.1 (cm10.0) version. Its difficult to work out the bugs if you choose to run something else.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## Gradular

FlexBravo said:


> I eventually got the camera to work by ACMEUninstalling and using ACMEInstall3, 4.2Gapps, 3.8Moboot, CWM6, CM10. Once installed I tested the camera and it worked. I then did a restore from CWM6 of my data. Tested camera and it still worked. However roughly 24 hours later the camera no longer works. When attempting from the lock screen and select camera (or from launching the app) I get the error "Can't connect to the camera". The only changes I've made is 2 apps I downloaded, so I did another restore and still no camera.
> 
> Switching over to Web OS, no camera.
> 
> Any ideas on what has happened? And should I take some other steps that I did not take before?
> Thanks


There is a growing problem of the camera coming lose from its connection. Turn it off!!! Press firmly around the camera hole to reseat it. That has worked for a lot of people.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## FlexBravo

Mpgrimm2 said:


> There is a growing problem of the camera coming lose from its connection. Turn it off!!! Press firmly around the camera hole to reseat it. That has worked for a lot of people.


 That is interesting I did have it in my EDC bag and it was jammed full of stuff pressing on it. I bet it did get unseated. I turned it off, placed it on a table and put a lint free cloth for cleaning glasses over the camera. I pressed on it with my thumb putting my weight on it. There was no click or any other indication it reseated itself, however that seemed to do the trick. The camera in Web os and Android came back. Thanks for that advise Grandular!


----------



## Gradular

FlexBravo said:


> Nope I just put it on the last time I flashed along with mobot3.8 That is interesting I did have it in my EDC bag and it was jammed full of stuff pressing on it. I bet it did get unseated. I turned it off, placed it on a table and put a lint free cloth for cleaning glasses over the camera. I pressed on it with my thumb putting my weight on it. There was no click or any other indication it reseated itself, however that seemed to do the trick. The camera in Web os and Android came back. Thanks for that advise Grandular!


 no click just a slight gap between the contacts.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## gbenrus25

I have the exact same issue and it's pretty frustrating. CM10 is great though! Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?



johnr11 said:


> I'm in this boat too. I've taken android completely off and then did a clean wipe before walking back through all the steps to put the latest build on. My sound will actually work, right after a full hardware boot.....Sometimes I can watch a movie or two, but then it completely stops working..until it does a reboot again...Everything else is great, but when the sound goes, it affects the performance of everything else. Funny thing is that I can still play music through Bluetooth, just not on the built in audio. I had no problems with CM9, or webos...and it seems like things are very close in CM10, just something locking the sound driver up.. If there is anything I could do to get diagnostics, logs, etc...let me know..if you have any ideas on how to fix it...please share....(I'm totally a fan of CM10, even with the sound issue, great work!)


----------



## jrv331

Salvation27 said:


> Moboot I wouldn't worry about- but I WOULD definitely update to CWM6 before you Flash ANYTHING, or make back ups!
> CWM6 is by far better and safer to use while flashing, etc.... than CWM5


I did a fresh install using cwm6 and mbt3.08 and everything installed and works fine. Its a moot point now but my original install of cm10 was back in late November using cwm5 and the mbt 3.05, I made and restored several backup and never had a problem. I flashed an update every time a new cm10 was released with out any problems. I guess Im lucky that I never had the problems that I see posted here.

Thanks


----------



## nevertells

jrv331 said:


> I did a fresh install using cwm6 and mbt3.08 and everything installed and works fine. Its a moot point now but my original install of cm10 was back in late November using cwm5 and the mbt 3.05, I made and restored several backup and never had a problem. I flashed an update every time a new cm10 was released with out any problems. I guess Im lucky that I never had the problems that I see posted here.
> 
> Thanks


Since you did a clean install, you would not see any problems. It's when one tried to use ACME3 to install CM10 over CM9 that you will see thousands of inode errors and possibly a failed install. Cwm5 and twrp versions before 2.3.3.0 caused corruption in the /system partition that ACME3 would attempt to repair.


----------



## blaser

I'm running the latest version for couple of weeks and it work good.
I see few problems:
1) Can't play video video player closes - any solution for it?
2) Youtube videos do not always work from inside the browser.
3) Flash sometimes gets lines inside Chrome browser.


----------



## nevertells

blaser said:


> I'm running the latest version for couple of weeks and it work good.
> I see few problems:
> 1) Can't play video video player closes - any solution for it?
> 2) Youtube videos do not always work from inside the browser.
> 3) Flash sometimes gets lines inside Chrome browser.


If you had read the OP, you would not have to have asked about these "known" issues. You should go have a read, it's very informative.


----------



## Gradular

blaser said:


> I'm running the latest version for couple of weeks and it work good.
> I see few problems:
> 1) Can't play video video player closes - any solution for it?
> 2) Youtube videos do not always work from inside the browser.
> 3) Flash sometimes gets lines inside Chrome browser.


Adobe no longer supports Android past 4.0...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## iittaalliiaann

I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I am not new to flashing roms on the touchpad. Been doing it since day one on this device. Everything has been perfect with CM9 and I got bored. I decided to venture into CM10 and everything went smooth and is working perfect....except for the calendar. It will not detect my calendars. I have tried going into settings but when I try to click on my username it is not clickable and below it it says I have no calendars. I have tried to go into the calendar settings in the rom settings and clear data and nothing. I have tried to reflash the current Gapps and other versions too. Everytime the tablet boots up it says that the calendar has stopped. When you go into the google account settings, calendar is missing to check mark to sync. Every other app is there. Contacts, Google+, drive, reader, etc. I have Googled and read pages of posts and nothing. I even tried to reflash the rom a few times. Someone please help.


----------



## Gradular

iittaalliiaann said:


> I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I am not new to flashing roms on the touchpad. Been doing it since day one on this device. Everything has been perfect with CM9 and I got bored. I decided to venture into CM10 and everything went smooth and is working perfect....except for the calendar. It will not detect my calendars. I have tried going into settings but when I try to click on my username it is not clickable and below it it says I have no calendars. I have tried to go into the calendar settings in the rom settings and clear data and nothing. I have tried to reflash the current Gapps and other versions too. Everytime the tablet boots up it says that the calendar has stopped. When you go into the google account settings, calendar is missing to check mark to sync. Every other app is there. Contacts, Google+, drive, reader, etc. I have Googled and read pages of posts and nothing. I even tried to reflash the rom a few times. Someone please help.


Redownload gapps and flash that.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## iittaalliiaann

Gradular said:


> Redownload gapps and flash that.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thanks for the response. I appreciate it. I have downloaded Gapps multiple times. I have even tried different versions. I have flashed and wiped caches and even tried without wiping caches. Nothing had worked. its so weird because as soon as I reload my back up of CM9 the calendar works as advertised every time. I'm at a loss.

sorry for the multi posts. My pc connection is not working great today


----------



## Mpgrimm2

I have run into this occasionally on my other devices. Usually I have to do a clean install without restoring any data to get my calendars to show up again (ie with Cwm6, format system, data, & cache, then flash rom & Gapps, then reboot). You may be able to go to "Settings" "Apps" and clear data for Google Calendar and Google Services Framework, but that rarely works for me when it happens.


----------



## iittaalliiaann

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I have run into this occasionally on my other devices. Usually I have to do a clean install without restoring any data to get my calendars to show up again (ie with Cwm6, format system, data, & cache, then flash rom & Gapps, then reboot). You may be able to go to "Settings" "Apps" and clear data for Google Calendar and Google Services Framework, but that rarely works for me when it happens.


Thanks! I will give that a shot.


----------



## nevertells

iittaalliiaann said:


> I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I am not new to flashing roms on the touchpad. Been doing it since day one on this device. Everything has been perfect with CM9 and I got bored. I decided to venture into CM10 and everything went smooth and is working perfect....except for the calendar. It will not detect my calendars. I have tried going into settings but when I try to click on my username it is not clickable and below it it says I have no calendars. I have tried to go into the calendar settings in the rom settings and clear data and nothing. I have tried to reflash the current Gapps and other versions too. Everytime the tablet boots up it says that the calendar has stopped. When you go into the google account settings, calendar is missing to check mark to sync. Every other app is there. Contacts, Google+, drive, reader, etc. I have Googled and read pages of posts and nothing. I even tried to reflash the rom a few times. Someone please help.


There is only one version of Gapps recommended for CM10, the Jelly Bean Gapps dated 1011. If after trying Grimms suggestion you still have a problem, you can try Roland Deschain's Gapps 4.2 lite here: http://www.mediafire.com/?m73oggydd2sglc1 Keep in mind that you should not report issues if you are using this version of Gapps.


----------



## seabop3845

Ho does anyone know when cm10.1 is coming out?


----------



## Gradular

seabop3845 said:


> Ho does anyone know when cm10.1 is coming out?


2 weeks...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## hornet

Gradular said:


> 2 weeks...
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


The old ones are still the best. :0)
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrafuse

iittaalliiaann said:


> Thanks for the response. I appreciate it. I have downloaded Gapps multiple times. I have even tried different versions. I have flashed and wiped caches and even tried without wiping caches. Nothing had worked. its so weird because as soon as I reload my back up of CM9 the calendar works as advertised every time. I'm at a loss.
> 
> sorry for the multi posts. My pc connection is not working great today


Per the developer JCSullins, you should NOT be using any version of Gapps for his CM10 test version except for the 10/11/2012 JB4.1 Gapps. Try reflashing the 12/16 Rom and then the 10/11 gapps and let us know.

John


----------



## JohnA2u

Regarding calendar sync. I had the same problem with cm9. Gmail worked fine but it just wouldn't see my calendar. A factory reset fixed the problem. Calendar works perfectly now.


----------



## colt223

I am going through test build withdrawals.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

colt223 said:


> I am going through test build withdrawals.


+1 Also feeling the withdrawals!


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> +1 Also feeling the withdrawals!


Same here! I'm trying to get my laptop back up and running and to learn more about building.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## jrafuse

This keeps up and I'll have to build a new server specifically for CM10 builds ... and I don't really have the time, but will need to find it soon.

John


----------



## Colchiro

I picked up a Mac mini for that purpose (but haven't check out what it takes to do that yet).


----------



## merl0x

I get to the very last part where I do the 
> novacom.exe boot mem:// ACME..

and it just sits there, I tried this last night and it completely drained the battery on my tablet. Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## sstar

merl0x said:


> I get to the very last part where I do the
> > novacom.exe boot mem:// ACME..
> 
> and it just sits there, I tried this last night and it completely drained the battery on my tablet. Has anyone ever seen this before?


You've missed the < symbol it should look like this" novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 "

PS you can copy and paste into command prompt.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro

Nope, but I suspect there's a LOT more to the story you're not telling us. 

The full command is:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The rest of the line is a comment.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]So what's the rest of the story, what did you do prior to running your battery dead (which you never want to do)?[/background]


----------



## merl0x

Colchiro said:


> Nope, but I suspect there's a LOT more to the story you're not telling us.
> 
> The full command is:
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The rest of the line is a comment.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]So what's the rest of the story, what did you do prior to running your battery dead (which you never want to do)?[/background]


You're the man, had the command totally wrong. I didn't think that "<" was part of it. Thanks a ton. Also, see I told you the WHOLE story.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

The OP has received some much needed updates, thanks to nevertells, Mpgrimm2, Gradular.
Sorry for the delay everyone. New videos to come soon..


----------



## ericdabbs

I wonder if JCSullins is working on the Android 4.2 port which may be why we haven't had an update in over a month. I sure hope the next preview is CM 10.1. To me Android 4.2 jelly bean is the version of Jelly Bean to desire since it allows multiple user accounts (perfect for a tablet), quick settings and the lock screen widgets which IMO are the highlights of Android 4.2.


----------



## nevertells

ericdabbs said:


> I wonder if JCSullins is working on the Android 4.2 port which may be why we haven't had an update in over a month. I sure hope the next preview is CM 10.1. To me Android 4.2 jelly bean is the version of Jelly Bean to desire since it allows multiple user accounts (perfect for a tablet), quick settings and the lock screen widgets which IMO are the highlights of Android 4.2.


I wouldn't hold your breath. From what I've read, the switch to CM10.1 is no small task.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath. From what I've read, the switch to CM10.1 is no small task.


Its not.. I'm still rusty with major programming, but I can tell you with my official cm10.1 on my sgt2 is still pretty buggy. The hp cm10 from JC is still a lot more stable.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ericdabbs

nevertells said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath. From what I've read, the switch to CM10.1 is no small task.


I understand that this is no small task but you have to ask yourself when is the best time to switch to 4.2? Certainly other CM devs for other phones and tablets have already made the transition to 4.2 (CM 10.1) development because they realize that working more on 4.1.2 doesn't do any good if 4.2 changes the way certain features work like camera, internal storage, etc. IMO there is no point of trying to make a stable 4.1.2 and then try to attempt to make a 4.2 port since it wastes more time. I am glad that JCSullins have made pretty good progress on 4.1.2 but I think Its better to take what works right now in 4.1.2, port it over to 4.2, and fix the issues in 4.1.2 with the 4.2 code. I would be willing to wait another couple months or however long it takes in order to build a decent 4.2 rom but the fact is development for 4.1.2 needs to stop and 4.2 development needs to begin. I don't expect to see a stable 4.2 rom until mid 2013 which is perfect since android 5.0 key lime pie will be announced.


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The OP has received some much needed updates, thanks to nevertells & Mpgrimm2!
> 
> Sorry for the delay everyone. New videos to come soon..


Just a heads up JC put an automatic shutdown at 3% in his last build. The Touchpad gives the battery symbol at about 2%. So little chance of bricking.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Just a heads up JC put an automatic shutdown at 3% in his last build. The Touchpad gives the battery symbol at about 2%. So little chance of bricking.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thank you for the heads up, i've been trying to find out about this!


----------



## theechap

Gradular said:


> Just a heads up JC put an automatic shutdown at 3% in his last build. The Touchpad gives the battery symbol at about 2%. So little chance of bricking.


I don't think that has actually merged yet but maybe I'm missing something.... This is what I found.


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

Still no news about CM10 nightly?


----------



## sstar

theechap said:


> I don't think that has actually merged yet but maybe I'm missing something.... This is what I found.


I read your link , and think you're absolutely correct as the changes etc appear to have happened after the latest 12/16 rom was posted.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

sstar said:


> I read your link , and think you're absolutely correct as the changes etc appear to have happened after the latest 12/16 rom was posted.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I remember JC posting that he made the change in his build, then he submitted it in github. He and Dorreggarrey habe done some cherrypicking and their own coding which either are not merged yet or don't exist in github. But I can confirm that the 3% shutdown is there in the 12/16 build.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar

Gradular said:


> I remember JC posting that he made the change in his build, then he submitted it in github. He and Dorreggarrey habe done some cherrypicking and their own coding which either are not merged yet or don't exist in github. But I can confirm that the 3% shutdown is there in the 12/16 build.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


OK thanks Gradular I stand corrected, it's nice to know it's built in. Still have Automatelt just in case but now I should be bullet proof.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> I remember JC posting that he made the change in his build, then he submitted it in github. He and Dorreggarrey habe done some cherrypicking and their own coding which either are not merged yet or don't exist in github. But I can confirm that the 3% shutdown is there in the 12/16 build.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Good to know that you have tested this patch and that it works. I have looked far and wide and have not seen any other posts confirming that J.C.'s patch was included in the 1216 rom. The last update to the code review on the github is dated 01/1/22013 and shows it was only uploaded on 12/19/2012. The notes with it even show that the shutdown % should be user selectable. Did you find that in settings? Thanks for staying on top of this.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Good to know that you have tested this patch and that it works. I have looked far and wide and have not seen any other posts confirming that J.C.'s patch was included in the 1216 rom. The last update to the code review on the github is dated 01/1/22013 and shows it was only uploaded on 12/19/2012. The notes with it even show that the shutdown % should be user selectable. Did you find that in settings? Thanks for staying on top of this.


 no. I haven't. I just noticed that today reading through the github. I thought maybe in build.prop but if it's there I missed it. Maybe in another config file? I don't know enough about the coding to how it pulls variables from other sources.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## cyberprashant

cm10 1216 build works great. except flash which I know is not supported on JB officially. any chance we can get it to work (video is garbly with lines, unreadable with stock browser). Was not able to get sideloaded flash to work with chrome, firefox or dolphin. I ask since my epic4g device is running cm10.1 and flash is smooth (so it can be made to work somehow with JB).

Anyone find a workaround? Taking an online course which has some flash videos would be nice to get working and really don't want to downgrade back to cm9 if it can be helped.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> no. I haven't. I just noticed that today reading through the github. I thought maybe in build.prop but if it's there I missed it. Maybe in another config file? I don't know enough about the coding to how it pulls variables from other sources.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I am holding at the 1205 rom. I like the way it behaves. I'm inclined to go with the line of thought that the patch is still pending unless someone can confirm testing it or J.C. imself confirms it's inclusion in the 1216 rom. I like the idea that one will be able to set a % other than 3%. I am also thinking that the option to set that % is not in the TP's settings kind of says the patch has not been included yet. Wouldn't ya think?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

cyberprashant said:


> cm10 1216 build works great. except flash which I know is not supported on JB officially. any chance we can get it to work (video is garbly with lines, unreadable with stock browser). Was not able to get sideloaded flash to work with chrome, firefox or dolphin. I ask since my epic4g device is running cm10.1 and flash is smooth (so it can be made to work somehow with JB).
> 
> Anyone find a workaround? Taking an online course which has some flash videos would be nice to get working and really don't want to downgrade back to cm9 if it can be helped.


Use the Dolphin browser but give it a gentle tap


----------



## captainmorris

nevertells said:


> I am holding at the 1205 rom. I like the way it behaves. I'm inclined to go with the line of thought that the patch is still pending unless someone can confirm testing it or J.C. imself confirms it's inclusion in the 1216 rom. I like the idea that one will be able to set a % other than 3%. I am also thinking that the option to set that % is not in the TP's settings kind of says the patch has not been included yet. Wouldn't ya think?


I have tested 12/16 on both of my touchpads, by running them down to 3%...they both automatically shut down upon reaching 3%. I can only assume that the fix is in, based on what happened to both of my touchpads. I hope this helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyberprashant

captainmorris said:


> I have tested 12/16 on both of my touchpads, by running them down to 3%...they both automatically shut down upon reaching 3%. I can only assume that the fix is in, based on what happened to both of my touchpads. I hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


confirmed here too. new 12/16 flash. shutdown at 3%. cool


----------



## hotppcchickie

This is what I used to get flash on cm9. Anyone able to use it to get flash on cm10?

http://www.reverendk...the-hp-touchpad

http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html


----------



## Gradular

hotppcchickie said:


> This is what I used to get flash on cm9. Anyone able to use it to get flash on cm10?
> 
> http://www.reverendk...the-hp-touchpad
> 
> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html


 You can try side loading the 4.0. Doubling tapping on the flash module works with some of them. But its just luck they still work.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## iittaalliiaann

I have tried to page through all the posts but can not find an answer. Tried Google too. I flashed Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip and everything is working properly except auto sync in my google accounts settings. When I tap on the google account in settings it says Google sync is off. When I tap on that, there are no boxes next to each section where I can turn sync on or off. It just gives me the option on each one to tap to sync. I tried reflashing the gapps zip and it still is the same. Any suggestions?


----------



## sstar

iittaalliiaann said:


> I have tried to page through all the posts but can not find an answer. Tried Google too. I flashed Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip and everything is working properly except auto sync in my google accounts settings. When I tap on the google account in settings it says Google sync is off. When I tap on that, there are no boxes next to each section where I can turn sync on or off. It just gives me the option on each one to tap to sync. I tried reflashing the gapps zip and it still is the same. Any suggestions?


Yes use gapps 20121011 as this what's recommended by jcsullins and the fact that this rom is not 4.2 m

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iittaalliiaann

sstar said:


> Yes use gapps 20121011 as this what's recommended by jcsullins and the fact that this rom is not 4.2 m
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Ok. I was hoping to take advantage of the new features but I would rather have my account sync correctly. Thanks.


----------



## sstar

You're welcome, if you wanted multiple users there is an app called SwitchMe.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## st_7

I've been using CM9 & now CM10 on my touchpad for past few months. I like to know how can i get USB Connection prompts just as you get when you connect any android phone to computer. I'm asking this because when I connect my Touchpad to computer it straight goest MTP or PTP(Camera connection type) but never asks me whether to charge or mount it as mass storage device. I can't deselect the MTP option either I only can change between MTP & PTP options.

Can some body shed some light on this?


----------



## sstar

st_7 said:


> I've been using CM9 & now CM10 on my touchpad for past few months. I like to know how can i get USB Connection prompts just as you get when you connect any android phone to computer. I'm asking this because when I connect my Touchpad to computer it straight goest MTP or PTP(Camera connection type) but never asks me whether to charge or mount it as mass storage device. I can't deselect the MTP option either I only can change between MTP & PTP options.
> 
> Can some body shed some light on this?


If you want to mount USB you have to do it in recovery, there is no charge only option.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvation27

Also- USB barely charges the touchpad


----------



## gepamal

Installed the 1216 right after JC unbricked my TP.
I find the interface "snappier" and I no longer have to worry about the battery since the 3% threshold was implemented.

The only annoying issue is it no longer connects to my domestic wifi.
Shows obtaining ip address but no luck so far.
Any hint?

Thanks and regards


----------



## Gradular

gepamal said:


> Installed the 1216 right after JC unbricked my TP.
> I find the interface "snappier" and I no longer have to worry about the battery since the 3% threshold was implemented.
> 
> The only annoying issue is it no longer connects to my domestic wifi.
> Shows obtaining ip address but no luck so far.
> Any hint?
> 
> Thanks and regards


Did you try rebooting your router?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## gepamal

Gradular said:


> Did you try rebooting your router?


I'm such a moron... Thanks, it works now!
Kind regards


----------



## rob_z11

Has anyone implemented App2SD of some sort? I am running out of the /data partition space, and some of the apps are not updating. I am running 12/16 JB10.


----------



## cyberprashant

yes app2sd worked for me to move the big games such as angry birds etc to SD card. I used acme installer 3 and verified system space is 403 MB total. Can follow video tips to delete some system media audio/video files too to free up some sysem space

Got my flash working too - dolphin now natively has flash disabled under settings, web content. To enable follow this tip: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1906341 (and double tap video once running to view).

I actually dirty flashed CM9 to CM10 with acme installer 3 with no adverse effects so far. To get google now working, you'll need to get the latest google search app from the play store and open it.

edit speak of the devil - first occ. random reboot - but first time in over a week of heavy use. I understand that's been the case with the CM10 builds? (even clean flashed ones).


----------



## rob_z11

cyberprashant said:


> yes app2sd worked for me to move the big games such as angry birds etc to SD card. I used acme installer 3 and verified system space is 403 MB total. Can follow video tips to delete some system media audio/video files too to free up some sysem space
> 
> Got my flash working too - dolphin now natively has flash disabled under settings, web content. To enable follow this tip: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1906341 (and double tap video once running to view).
> 
> I actually dirty flashed CM9 to CM10 with acme installer 3 with no adverse effects so far. To get google now working, you'll need to get the latest google search app from the play store and open it.
> 
> edit speak of the devil - first occ. random reboot - but first time in over a week of heavy use. I understand that's been the case with the CM10 builds? (even clean flashed ones).


Thanks Prashant  Did you move it manually or you use some market app for it? I was able to move some app manually in settings/app, but would rather have everything move whatever can be moved automatically.


----------



## futureproof23

Just a thought: I'm using the latest CM10 and it's pretty good. Yes, Chrome doesn't work great but to be honest I'm starting to prefer the stock browser especially with the advanced controls. Anyway, other than reporting on this forum, how do our gracious developers get info on bugs or tweaks needed to the latest ROM?

I'm only asking as if there's some way I could or should be uploading data for their usage, I'd hate to think I wasn't being helpful.

Cheerz


----------



## cyberprashant

rob_z11 said:


> Thanks Prashant  Did you move it manually or you use some market app for it? I was able to move some app manually in settings/app, but would rather have everything move whatever can be moved automatically.


use app2sd lite version - go with whatever it recommends. Let it load up takes a while to sort - it will show you the big space waster. Just move a couple of apps the big ones, space is really not that big an issue on TP so moving a few apps you should be good to go (unlike my epic 4g old phone where I have to move every single possible file to make some space - I use link2sd for that).


----------



## Gradular

rob_z11 said:


> yes app2sd worked for me to move the big games such as angry birds etc to SD card. I used acme installer 3 and verified system space is 403 MB total. Can follow video tips to delete some system media audio/video files too to free up some sysem space
> 
> Got my flash working too - dolphin now natively has flash disabled under settings, web content. To enable follow this tip: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1906341 (and double tap video once running to view).
> 
> I actually dirty flashed CM9 to CM10 with acme installer 3 with no adverse effects so far. To get google now working, you'll need to get the latest google search app from the play store and open it.
> 
> edit speak of the devil - first occ. random reboot - but first time in over a week of heavy use. I understand that's been the case with the CM10 builds? (even clean flashed ones).


You can expand your data partition using jc sullins data increase scripts found here.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

rob_z11 said:


> Thanks Prashant  Did you move it manually or you use some market app for it? I was able to move some app manually in settings/app, but would rather have everything move whatever can be moved automatically.


Be careful moving apps to the SD card that you don't run into the 50 app issue. Your SD card will unmount. Check the PINNED "Fixes for SD card issues" thread on the first page of this forum. It's for all versions of CM, not just CM7. It was started when CM7 was the available rom.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/

Edit: Damn Grad, you beat me to this by two minutes. (-:


----------



## nevertells

captainmorris said:


> confirmed here too. new 12/16 flash. shutdown at 3%. cool


So you guys that have tested the 3% shutdown, thanks for confirming that it works. By any chance did you look for or find the ability to change the percent level in the settings to something other than 3%? According to J.C.'s submission to the github, one is supposed to be able to change that. I'm not criticizing the patch, I'm just a bit concerned that 3% is dangerously close to the dreaded zero % bricking level. What happens if the patch shuts down your TouchPad at 3% and you don't get back to it for a few days or so. That is why I like AutomateIt or Llama. I have a rule to verbally warn me at 20% and then turn it off at 15%. First time I let it get to 20%, it scared the crap out of me with " Warning, the battery level is 20%."


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells said:


> So you guys that have tested the 3% shutdown, thanks for confirming that it works. By any chance did you look for or find the ability to change the percent level in the settings to something other than 3%? According to J.C.'s submission to the github, one is supposed to be able to change that. I'm not criticizing the patch, I'm just a bit concerned that 3% is dangerously close to the dreaded zero % bricking level. What happens if the patch shuts down your TouchPad at 3% and you don't get back to it for a few days or so. That is why I like AutomateIt or Llama. I have a rule to verbally warn me at 20% and then turn it off at 15%. First time I let it get to 20%, it scared the crap out of me with " Warning, the battery level is 20%."


Yes, the 3% shutdown is included in the latest CM10 preview.

There is no user adjustment for this. The setting that the patch refers to is one that the DEVICE MAINTAINERS can set in the device specific (Touchpad)
code so that the Touchpad can be set to shutdown a 3% while other devices do not.

I think a 3% shutdown is safe shutdown value to help avoid the "0% brick level".

If it shuts-down at 3% and you come back a few days later, it should still be at 3% since ... it is OFF.


----------



## kr00tz

followed the OP pretty much verbatim, but the default camera app doesn't work for me in cm10,20121216, tries to load and then pops up the error message; in my cm9 nandroid backup setup, it works fine.


----------



## Gradular

kr00tz said:


> followed the OP pretty much verbatim, but the default camera app doesn't work for me in cm10,20121216, tries to load and then pops up the error message; in my cm9 nandroid backup setup, it works fine.


 did you do a clean install or just install over cm9?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## kr00tz

Gradular said:


> did you do a clean install or just install over cm9?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


over CM9. I guess by clean install you may mean uninstalling CM9 (acme) then installing cm10? I could do this ... (?)


----------



## sstar

kr00tz said:


> over CM9. I guess by clean install you may mean uninstalling CM9 (acme) then installing cm10? I could do this ... (?)


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
All you have to do is a system wipe/reset with your recovery then flash the Rom and gapps


----------



## Gradular

kr00tz said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
> All you have to do is a system wipe/reset with your recovery then flash the Rom and gapps


Its better if you do an acme uninstall to erase any bad inodes and files left over. Reset can leave some files behind. A few minutes more of waiting gets rid of lots of issues.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar

Gradular said:


> Its better if you do an acme uninstall to erase any bad inodes and files left over. Reset can leave some files behind. A few minutes more of waiting gets rid of lots of issues.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


You're right, start to finish 15 minutes. Mine for some reason just failed to find the SD card ( I deleted the gallery apps from system). So as it couldn't see anything to restore from I had no choice!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys,

I made a short video talking about Jcsullins new CWM6. I will add it to the OP, Sorry for the delay I should have had this out last month.

Big thanks to Jcsullins for making this for us


----------



## jf1955

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I made a short video talking about Jcsullins new CWM6. I will add it to the OP, Sorry for the delay I should have had this out last month.
> 
> Big thanks to Jcsullins for making this for us


Quik question..If I'm currently using TWRP, do I still need to update to CWM6?
I've just recently done a clean install of cm10 and its working great..

Thanks,
JFeole


----------



## Gradular

jf1955 said:


> Quik question..If I'm currently using TWRP, do I still need to update to CWM6?
> I've just recently done a clean install of cm10 and its working great..
> 
> Thanks,
> JFeole


its personal preference, but as long as you have the latest version of either, your fine.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## flemgo

Hi RolandD
How did you go from USB mode to webOS during the CM10 instal. I got to to the USB mode and it stayed like that, but did not know how to get to the WEBos.


----------



## flemgo

Now, I got all the way to "*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3" ** and prompt is " the system cannot find the file specified"*

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## sstar

Reply when you go to program files/Palm, Inc and open it you should see the novacom and the ACMEInstaller3 file plus 2 folders is that the case ?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mpgrimm2

kr00tz said:


> Its better if you do an acme uninstall to erase any bad inodes and files left over. Reset can leave some files behind. A few minutes more of waiting gets rid of lots of issues.


Just a reminder (from CWM6 thread),
JcSullins said that formatting the 3 primary partitions with CWM6 (system, data, & cache) then clean installing or restoring a backup will remove any previous file system corruption/inode errors.
It is correct that a "Wipe Data/Factory Reset" won't remove all file system errors because it only formats "Data" & "Cache" partitions, not the "system" partition (can be manually formatted separately). The biggest concern now with moving from CM9 to CM10 is if the /system partition is sized to 400mb (with Acme3), once that's done initially, future formats with CWM6 (or Twrp 2.3.3.0 & up) are fine.


jcsullins said:


> You can install with whatever recovery you currently have installed.
> 
> The version number it shows is 6.0.1.9.
> 
> Two things to check that it is correct version:
> 1) Selecting "install zip from sideload" from main menu will give a "Not implemented." message
> 2) In the "Backup and Restore" menu, you will see "choose default backup format" at the bottom (not "choose backup format")
> 
> To make sure that all the filesystems are "clean", I would suggest doing the following after it is installed:
> 
> 1) go to 'backup and restore', select 'backup' (might take a little while)
> NOTE: DO NOT CONTINUE WITH NEXT STEPS IF BACKUP FAILS FOR SOME REASON
> 2) go to main menu and select "mounts and storage"
> 3) select "format /cache"
> 4) select "format /data"
> 5) select "format /system"
> 6) go to main main, then select "backup and restore", then select "restore" and select the backup you just made


Thread continues Rootzwiki Post 211


Mpgrimm2 said:


> JcSullins, thanks for your previous post about cm6. I had just posted this earlier when i found this thread....
> 
> My understanding from your previous post is that a fresh format with the newer Cwm6 you just posted will correct any file system/inode corruption. Am I correct?





jcsullins said:


> Yep, that's correct.


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Just a reminder (from CWM6 thread),
> JcSullins said that formatting the 3 primary partitions with CWM6 (system, data, & cache) then clean installing or restoring a backup will remove any previous file system corruption/inode errors.
> It is correct that a "Wipe Data/Factory Reset" won't remove all file system errors because it only formats "Data" & "Cache" partitions, not the "system" partition (can be manually formatted separately). The biggest concern now with moving from CM9 to CM10 is if the /system partition is sized to 400mb (with Acme3), once that's done initially, future formats with CWM6 (or Twrp 2.3.3.0 & up) are fine.
> 
> Thread continues Rootzwiki Post 211


Hence why I came up with my scripts. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27

flemgo said:


> Hi RolandD
> How did you go from USB mode to webOS during the CM10 instal. I got to to the USB mode and it stayed like that, but did not know how to get to the WEBos.


Just go to "My Computer" and Right- Click "Eject"


----------



## ulall

Hi I tried following the instructions and have run into a question

1) I followed the instructions and succeeded in installing CM10 -- no issues. However, I was missing all my apps. No problem I thought, Will download them again one by one. But ran into a problem with the ones I had previously paid for. They would not install free. Gmail and my google acct seemed to be working so was not sure what to do.
2) I restored back to CM9 and then installed CM10 on top of it -- this is after the ACMEuninstall, Acmeinstaller3 step. This worked but the TP was slow and Gmail and SHop and other apps would just flash and quit. So I have restored back to CM9

So my question is -- how do I upgrade to CM10 and preserve my apps etc. Seems like someone asked this question or a related one some time back but I am unable to find it now
Many thanks to this wonderful group of devs and for the help


----------



## gepamal

My TP with 20121216 no longer charges.
Either connected to the wall charger or via usb, it only charges for a few minutes and pouf!

I have MTP activated, switched cables and chargers, none is working.
Anyone ran into this specific issue?
Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79

gepamal said:


> My TP with 20121216 no longer charges.
> Either connected to the wall charger or via usb, it only charges for a few minutes and pouf!
> 
> I have MTP activated, switched cables and chargers, none is working.
> Anyone ran into this specific issue?
> Thanks


The Micros USB slot is a little problematic. Have a look at this thread:
http://rootzwiki.com...le/page__st__20

I also have this problem with my Touchpad but found using a different cable fixed the problem. However is slips out if I move the tablet. Perhaps Mpgrimm2 will make a step by step guide explaining how to fix this


----------



## nevertells

ulall said:


> Hi I tried following the instructions and have run into a question
> 
> 1) I followed the instructions and succeeded in installing CM10 -- no issues. However, I was missing all my apps. No problem I thought, Will download them again one by one. But ran into a problem with the ones I had previously paid for. They would not install free. Gmail and my google acct seemed to be working so was not sure what to do.
> 2) I restored back to CM9 and then installed CM10 on top of it -- this is after the ACMEuninstall, Acmeinstaller3 step. This worked but the TP was slow and Gmail and SHop and other apps would just flash and quit. So I have restored back to CM9
> 
> So my question is -- how do I upgrade to CM10 and preserve my apps etc. Seems like someone asked this question or a related one some time back but I am unable to find it now
> Many thanks to this wonderful group of devs and for the help


Do you have your TouchPad set to back up your settings, data and apps to Google's servers? One does this under settings/Backup & Reset. Then when you finish clean installing CM10 and set up your Google account again, all your apps, settings and data should automatically restore from Google's servers.

Another way to accomplish this is doing an advanced restore using cwm to restore just your apps and their data. Do not restore system and data.

Another way to do this is use Titanium Backup and after installing CM10, restore just your apps and their data.

And for what it is worth, I backed up, uninstalled, used ACME3 to install CM9, restored my backup and then used ACME3 again to install CM10 over CM9. Still working fine.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Deleted


----------



## gepamal

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The Micros USB slot is a little problematic. Have a look at this thread:
> http://rootzwiki.com...le/page__st__20
> 
> I also have this problem with my Touchpad but found using a different cable fixed the problem. However is slips out if I move the tablet. Perhaps Mpgrimm2 will make a step by step guide explaining how to fix this


I've seen the thread but didn't connect dots! Will try another cable this WE.
Thanks


----------



## flemgo

TOUCHPAD is not responding to files: "*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3" **and prompt is " the system cannot find the file specified"*

What am I doing wrong here? Do I need a new micro usb cable. It charges fine. I used this same cable for cm9 install about seven months ago. Both Java and Novacom are installed on my computer. Please help.
Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------



## TJude

flemgo said:


> What am I doing wrong here?


You probably need to put the file you're pushing into the right directory. If you downloaded it to your desktop or downloads folder, you need to point there. Otherwise, just copy it to the directory where novacom is, and it should work.


----------



## flemgo

Ya TJude; It is in C: directory. Palm inc. I have did the same when I first flushed with cm9.


----------



## nevertells

flemgo said:


> Ya TJude; It is in C: directory. Palm inc. I have did the same when I first flushed with cm9.


And your TouchPad was in WebOS Recovery/Bootie mode?

Novacom should be in C:/program files/Palm, Inc and you should be in that directory when you enter novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3


----------



## volchief

I am using CM10 20121216, which works great. But when I try Settings>Apps, Settings closes. Is this a known bug?


----------



## flemgo

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Posted Today, 04:17 PM[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
*
flemgo, on 01 February 2013 - 03:30 PM, said:*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]

Ya TJude; It is in C: directory. Palm inc. I have did the same when I first flushed with cm9.[/background]
And your TouchPad was in WebOS Recovery/Bootie mode?

Novacom should be in C:/program files/Palm, Inc and you should be in that directory when you enter novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 

*Edited by nevertells, Today, 04:58 PM.*[/background]
yes, it is in Novacom.


----------



## len207

flemgo said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
> Posted Today, 04:17 PM[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
> *
> flemgo, on 01 February 2013 - 03:30 PM, said:*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]
> 
> Ya TJude; It is in C: directory. Palm inc. I have did the same when I first flushed with cm9.[/background]
> And your TouchPad was in WebOS Recovery/Bootie mode?
> 
> Novacom should be in C:/program files/Palm, Inc and you should be in that directory when you enter novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> 
> *Edited by nevertells, Today, 04:58 PM.*[/background]
> yes, it is in Novacom.


When you get your command prompt (cmd.exe) are you changing directories until you have the Palm directory at the prompt? Have you created a cminstall folder on your TP with the proper. zip files in the folder?


----------



## flemgo

len207 said:


> When you get your command prompt (cmd.exe) are you changing directories until you have the Palm directory at the prompt? Have you created a cminstall folder on your TP with the proper. zip files in the folder?


Yes, the cminstall folder is created just like when I installed cm9.


----------



## kr00tz

sstar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I made a short video talking about Jcsullins new CWM6. I will add it to the OP, Sorry for the delay I should have had this out last month.
> 
> Big thanks to Jcsullins for making this for us


Clean install of cm10 worked as described. (Resolved the camera issue.) Thanks!!


----------



## flemgo

OK. Folks, I am about to give up on this one. I have installed novacom. Java is installed. All files downloaded and name file "cminstall". This the results I am getting after many trials. Micro usb cable is charging the touchpad.

cd\ 
cd program files 
cd palm, inc 
novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

C:\Users\premo>cd\

C:\>cd program files

C:\Program Files>cd palm, inc

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
The system cannot find the file specified.


----------



## sstar

flemgo said:


> OK. Folks, I am about to give up on this one. I have installed novacom. Java is installed. All files downloaded and name file "cminstall". This the results I am getting after many trials. Micro usb cable is charging the touchpad.
> 
> cd\
> cd program files
> cd palm, inc
> novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> 
> C:\Users\premo>cd\
> 
> C:\>cd program files
> 
> C:\Program Files>cd palm, inc
> 
> C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> The system cannot find the file specified.


So you also DL ACMEInstaller3 and copied it to your palm,Inc folder in program files? 
cd c:\Program Files\Palm, Inc
novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
The above 2 commands are all that need to be used in command prompt. You can copy and paste the first then hit enter Then copyand paste the second and hit enter this will eliminate any chance of a typo .
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mpgrimm2

I'm not at a PC to reference the install with Acme3 ( sstar is at the ready though), but I thought I'd share this quick windows Vista/7 tip for opening a command prompt without all the 'cd' entries to change directories...

*Win7 shortcut*: locate/open folder (ie Palm,inc) where u want the command prompt, press *[shift] + [left click]* and choose "*open cmd window here*"

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## sstar

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I'm not at a PC to reference the install with Acme3 ( sstar is at the ready though), but I thought I'd share this quick windows Vista/7 tip for opening a command prompt without all the 'cd' entries to change directories...
> 
> *Win7 shortcut*: locate/open folder (ie Palm,inc) where u want the command prompt, press *[shift] + [left click]* and choose "*open cmd window here*"
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


Works on windows 8 also just didn't want to complicate things but your right it is a neat trick .

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

Here are some windows batch files I wrote to make it easier for those who didn't grow up knowing DOS. 
They will only work if you already installed all the files to the correct places on your pc and TP.
installcm10.bat

removecm.bat

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar

Gradular said:


> Here are some windows batch files I wrote to make it easier for those who didn't grow up knowing DOS.
> They will only work if you already installed all the files to the correct places on your pc and TP.
> installcm10.bat
> 
> removecm.bat
> That's great Gradular, can I ask a couple of questions.
> 1) Does it matter if the file has been renamed to begin update- in cminstall
> 2) Is this just for the jcsullins CM10 Rom
> 
> Thanks for something that will probably help a lot of people.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

sstar said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


This is not a new install method. It just makes the commands a clickable file instead of having to type them out. It will work with any rom that will install using the cminstall folder.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar

Thanks I will have a play when I get home and can use my PC as I'm on my TP at the moment.
All the best.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flemgo

sstar said:


> So you also DL ACMEInstaller3 and copied it to your palm,Inc folder in program files?
> cd c:\Program Files\Palm, Inc
> novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> The above 2 commands are all that need to be used in command prompt. You can copy and paste the first then hit enter Then copyand paste the second and hit enter this will eliminate any chance of a typo .
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I am actually doing the exact same thing ie cutting and pasting. But it keeps telling me" the system cannot find the specified file"


----------



## runsondiesel

volchief said:


> I am using CM10 20121216, which works great. But when I try Settings>Apps, Settings closes. Is this a known bug?


Remove the WebCM10 webos style app switcher. It works with the 12-11 build but crashes the Settings in the12-16 build.

After I posted this I found the 12-16 version. Installed it and so far so good.


----------



## sstar

In program files/Palm, Inc Inc you should have both the novacom and ACMEInstaller3 along with 2 folders if you do, have you put webos into recovery by holding volume + and power when turning it on to bring up the screen with a Big USB in order to run the commands?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyberprashant

nevertells said:


> Be careful moving apps to the SD card that you don't run into the 50 app issue. Your SD card will unmount. Check the PINNED "Fixes for SD card issues" thread on the first page of this forum. It's for all versions of CM, not just CM7. It was started when CM7 was the available rom.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/
> 
> Edit: Damn Grad, you beat me to this by two minutes. (-:


thanks - good to know about the 50 app limit - for me just moving the 5-6 heavy game apps (angry birds, all 3, angry birds adn cut the rope) was more than enough space for internal. Good to know about the partitioning options available too.


----------



## flemgo

sstar said:


> In program files/Palm, Inc Inc you should have both the novacom and ACMEInstaller3 along with 2 folders if you do, have you put webos into recovery by holding volume + and power when turning it on to bring up the screen with a Big USB in order to run the commands?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Yea, I am doing exactly what you are telling me. It is still telling me, it cannot find the specified file


----------



## sstar

flemgo said:


> Yea, I am doing exactly what you are telling me. It is still telling me, it cannot find the specified file


Last question the folder that you copied to webos with the 4 zip files is called cminstall exactly as I have spelt it .
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flemgo

sstar said:


> Last question the folder that you copied to webos with the 4 zip files is called cminstall exactly as I have spelt it .
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Yes. This is the sequence of things I did.
1. Java Downloaded and installed
2. Novacom package downloaded and installed
ACMEinstaller 3
3.cminstall files
4 file in here--mobot, cm10, gapps,CWM6


----------



## sstar

flemgo said:


> Yes. This is the sequence of things I did.
> 1. Java Downloaded and installed
> 2. Novacom package downloaded and installed
> ACMEinstaller 3
> 3.cminstall files
> 4 file in here--mobot, cm10, gapps,CWM6


I am not sure if this is necessary but have you installed preware or enabled developer mode in webOS.
It's done by following the instructions below. 
Go to Just Type and type "webos20090606" without quotes.
Any of these will prompt the search to pull of the Developer Mode. You turn it on and your device should be in developer mode. If it requests a password you may just press submit.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleeepy2

I seem to remember that the download didn't have the CM10 named correctly. I can't check now but I think I needs to be named update, or something like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

flemgo said:


> I am actually doing the exact same thing ie cutting and pasting. But it keeps telling me" the system cannot find the specified file"


I would think the file it can't find is novacom.exe. It needs to be in the same folder (C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc) as your acme3 file.

If you have a cmd prompt window open and type (followed by the "enter" key):

_*dir*_

... you should see:
*novacom.exe*
*acmeinstaller3*

If you can't see those files, your "CD" commands are wrong.

I suggest you review Roland's install guide (first post) and follow that.


----------



## nevertells

Here is an interesting question. If you know how to navigate the BBQlog, change log for all versions of CM including CM7, 9, 10 and 10.1, you will find a backlog of over 250 changes for CM10 dating back to before November 2nd, 2012 that have been merged into CM10, but not pushed out into an official nightly. They are listed as "Changes in the next CM10 nightly for Tenderloin". I know of no way to find out exactly how many changes are waiting to be pushed out as the limit of the BBQlog is 250. The question is "How come these changes have not been put out in a nightly?" Anyone know of a way or person that can find out? I'm only guessing that if J.C. decides to put out another experimental rom that he has the ability to cherry pick all these changes even though they have not been officially put out in a CM10 nightly.


----------



## ericdabbs

@Roland

I was wondering when you put you list an update (ex: Updated 2/3/2013) could you put on the bottom of your OP the change or update that was made. I always try to search on the last few posts for that specific day to find what the update or change was but can't find it sometimes. I think it would help the general community a lot for those of us who don't necessarily keep up to date on the HP Touchpad progress. Thanks.


----------



## jrafuse

nevertells said:


> Here is an interesting question. If you know how to navigate the BBQlog, change log for all versions of CM including CM7, 9, 10 and 10.1, you will find a backlog of over 250 changes for CM10 dating back to before November 2nd, 2012 that have been merged into CM10, but not pushed out into an official nightly. They are listed as "Changes in the next CM10 nightly for Tenderloin". I know of no way to find out exactly how many changes are waiting to be pushed out as the limit of the BBQlog is 250. The question is "How come these changes have not been put out in a nightly?" Anyone know of a way or person that can find out? I'm only guessing that if J.C. decides to put out another experimental rom that he has the ability to cherry pick all these changes even though they have not been officially put out in a CM10 nightly.


Most of us would like the answer to this one. If JC's previews are any example CM10 is definitely ready for prime time. I am not one to question the devs but both CM7 & 9 were much less stable when they went public.

Just a thought,

John


----------



## flemgo

sstar said:


> I am not sure if this is necessary but have you installed preware or enabled developer mode in webOS.
> It's done by following the instructions below.
> Go to Just Type and type "webos20090606" without quotes.
> Any of these will prompt the search to pull of the Developer Mode. You turn it on and your device should be in developer mode. If it requests a password you may just press submit.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I did not put the files (cminstall) on my touchpad. But now my usb ports doesn't recognize the touchpad.


----------



## sstar

flemgo said:


> I did not put the files (cminstall) on my touchpad. But now my usb ports doesn't recognize the touchpad.


Well as you never put the files onto the Touchpad that is why it didn't instal. If you are say the Touchpad is not recognized when you have put into recovery mode this is normal. Just put the files onto your Touchpad then into recovery and run the commands first one, then the other.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sstar

Gradular said:


> This is not a new install method. It just makes the commands a clickable file instead of having to type them out. It will work with any rom that will install using the cminstall folder.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Works perfectly, Thanks very much.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jschumann

ericdabbs said:


> @Roland
> 
> I was wondering when you put you list an update (ex: Updated 2/3/2013) could you put on the bottom of your OP the change or update that was made. I always try to search on the last few posts for that specific day to find what the update or change was but can't find it sometimes. I think it would help the general community a lot for those of us who don't necessarily keep up to date on the HP Touchpad progress. Thanks.


I second this!!!! Very hard to tell what changed.


----------



## Sleeepy2

And third. That makes it unanimous, you must do it. ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eternalx

Doed anyone know if thetr is a way to format the "sd card" to be able to transfer files that are larger than 4gb?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

ericdabbs said:


> @Roland
> I was wondering when you put you list an update (ex: Updated 2/3/2013) could you put on the bottom of your OP the change or update that was made. I always try to search on the last few posts for that specific day to find what the update or change was but can't find it sometimes. I think it would help the general community a lot for those of us who don't necessarily keep up to date on the HP Touchpad progress. Thanks.


I can see why a post about the update would clear things up. All Roland (likely) did was thread maintenance to his OP, updated links and info (ie CWM6 & Moboot 3.8 info) because the "Build date" in the thread title didn't change, just the "updated 2/3/13" part. Perhaps "edited 2/3/13" is more appropriate, but that is debatable (I've done both myself).

Separately,
Here's some updated links from my Box.com for Zip install packs in conjuction with Roland's OP. No change to CM10/Gapps/Cwm6 packs with Moboot 3.5 or 3.8 (same as Dev-Host links), but I uploaded the latest CM9/Gapps/Cwm6/Mboot 3.8 pack from 2/3/13.
HP Touchpad Gunslinger Mirror - Mpg2's Box.com
HP Touchpad Gunslinger Mirror - Mpg2's DevHost (Links may get moved to Box acct later).


----------



## autobulb

I hope this hasn't been asked already but... is there a way to remove two instances of the same (outdated?) app?

I have two calendar apps with different icons, and two Gallery apps with the same icons, Also, I wouldn't mind getting rid of some of the stock CM apps. The Apollo app is a nice idea, but I rely on my Google Music to play back my library since I don't store any of it on the device. Also, I have no need for Movie Studio and the built in File Manager since I use a different one.


----------



## sstar

autobulb said:


> I hope this hasn't been asked already but... is there a way to remove two instances of the same (outdated?) app?
> 
> I have two calendar apps with different icons, and two Gallery apps with the same icons, Also, I wouldn't mind getting rid of some of the stock CM apps. The Apollo app is a nice idea, but I rely on my Google Music to play back my library since I don't store any of it on the device. Also, I have no need for Movie Studio and the built in File Manager since I use a different one.


You haven't said how or what caused you to end up with duped apps, did you flash a new rom without wiping. You can remove apps supplied with your rom prior to installation or delete them afterwards with a root browser such as Rom Toolbox.
A little bit more info would be helpful as to exactly what rom/version you are running or return to a backup you were happy with and upgrade from there to see if that will resolve your situation.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saidiadude

I registered just to say Thank You to the developers. You guys have given new life to my Touchpad, which was running the stock OS. I installed the 121216 build about a month ago and have been playing with it. It is extremely stable and my family and I use the Touchpad daily. Installed Skype and it works very well.

A few comments/questions
I've seen a blue flickering screen once (in well over 200+ hours of use). A reboot fixed the problem and I can't replicate it. Is this something to worry about? It hasn't happened in quite a while now (2+weeks?)
The gallery does not link to my Photos on Gmail/Picasa. Is this normal? My older android phones do this automatically. If this is normal functionality, is there a way to link it? Strangely, there is no app from Google that does this (at least, my search didn't turn up anything).
VLC seems to run well, but is a work in Progress (BETA, you have been warned, but it runs reasonably well). Get the nightly builds here: http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/armv7-android/ - some of the videos are grainy/blocky, and H/W decoding doesn't seem to make much of a difference. Not an issue for the build you guys provide, more of an FYI in case anyone wants to download it.
Noob question: Skype camera self-view is upside down but the receiver on the other end can see the video fine. Will the 12/31 patch fix this? How do I apply this patch - I notice it is a zipped file. Where do I unzip it to?
Noob2: What does the gyroscope patch do? Will it help with compass like apps? I assume I apply it like #4 above?
Once again, many many thanks for the excellent work. You really have brought new life to an older tablet. In fact, I am considering buying another Touchpad for the grandparents, if I can pick one up for cheap.


----------



## jschumann

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I can see why a post about the update would clear things up. All Roland (likely) did was thread maintenance to his OP, updated links and info (ie CWM6 & Moboot 3.8 info) because the "Build date" in the thread title didn't change, just the "updated 2/3/13" part. Perhaps "edited 2/3/13" is more appropriate, but that is debatable (I've done both myself).
> 
> Separately,
> Here's some updated links from my Box.com for Zip install packs in conjuction with Roland's OP. No change to CM10/Gapps/Cwm6 packs with Moboot 3.5 or 3.8 (same as Dev-Host links), but I uploaded the latest CM9/Gapps/Cwm6/Mboot 3.8 pack from 2/3/13.
> HP Touchpad Gunslinger Mirror - Mpg2's Box.com
> HP Touchpad Gunslinger Mirror - Mpg2's DevHost (Links may get moved to Box acct later).


When I see a date change I start looking for what file got updated.... so a quick statement on what changed would be useful.

Thanks,
John


----------



## nevertells

saidiadude said:


> I registered just to say Thank You to the developers. You guys have given new life to my Touchpad, which was running the stock OS. I installed the 121216 build about a month ago and have been playing with it. It is extremely stable and my family and I use the Touchpad daily. Installed Skype and it works very well.
> 
> A few comments/questions
> I've seen a blue flickering screen once (in well over 200+ hours of use). A reboot fixed the problem and I can't replicate it. Is this something to worry about? It hasn't happened in quite a while now (2+weeks?)
> The gallery does not link to my Photos on Gmail/Picasa. Is this normal? My older android phones do this automatically. If this is normal functionality, is there a way to link it? Strangely, there is no app from Google that does this (at least, my search didn't turn up anything).
> VLC seems to run well, but is a work in Progress (BETA, you have been warned, but it runs reasonably well). Get the nightly builds here: http://nightlies.vid.../armv7-android/ - some of the videos are grainy/blocky, and H/W decoding doesn't seem to make much of a difference. Not an issue for the build you guys provide, more of an FYI in case anyone wants to download it.
> Noob question: Skype camera self-view is upside down but the receiver on the other end can see the video fine. Will the 12/31 patch fix this? How do I apply this patch - I notice it is a zipped file. Where do I unzip it to?
> Noob2: What does the gyroscope patch do? Will it help with compass like apps? I assume I apply it like #4 above?
> Once again, many many thanks for the excellent work. You really have brought new life to an older tablet. In fact, I am considering buying another Touchpad for the grandparents, if I can pick one up for cheap.


1. Don't worry about the flickering unless it becomes a consistent issue.

2 & 3, can't help you here as I don't use any of that

4. I have not seen anyone else mention an issue with Skype and the 121216 rom with the preview window being upside down. Check this thread to see if you can find a resolution: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37091-unofficial-cm10-with-working-camera/ As far as I know, Skype was working correctly in CM10 on that date.

5. The gyroscope patch is a work in progress and right now will not do you much good. If Dorregaray gets it perfected, then it will be merged in a later rom. You are just inviting trouble by flashing it right now.


----------



## saidiadude

nevertells said:


> 1. Don't worry about the flickering unless it becomes a consistent issue.
> 
> 2 & 3, can't help you here as I don't use any of that
> 
> 4. I have not seen anyone else mention an issue with Skype and the 121216 rom with the preview window being upside down. Check this thread to see if you can find a resolution: http://rootzwiki.com...working-camera/ As far as I know, Skype was working correctly in CM10 on that date.
> 
> 5. The gyroscope patch is a work in progress and right now will not do you much good. If Dorregaray gets it perfected, then it will be merged in a later rom. You are just inviting trouble by flashing it right now.


Thanks nevertells. I won't worry about the screen and gyroscope issue. I'll post about the camera in the topic you mentioned but in the meantime... how exactly does one apply the camera patch provided by Dorregaray? Where do I unzip the file to?


----------



## nevertells

saidiadude said:


> Thanks nevertells. I won't worry about the screen and gyroscope issue. I'll post about the camera in the topic you mentioned but in the meantime... how exactly does one apply the camera patch provided by Dorregaray? Where do I unzip the file to?


One does not unzip the patch, rather it is flashed using cwm or twrp. Keep in mind that all camera fixes and patches have already been merged into the 1216 rom. It pobably won't hurt if you flashed it to the 1216 rom, but can't imagine it will help.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> One does not unzip the patch, rather it is flashed using cwm or twrp. Keep in mind that all camera fixes and patches have already been merged into the 1216 rom. It pobably won't hurt if you flashed it to the 1216 rom, but can't imagine it will help.


 there is the camera config patch zip that is not merged...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## saidiadude

Gradular said:


> there is the camera config patch zip that is nonever tells ment.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thanks Gradular. This was the patch I was referring to. I take it that I have to use one of the methods that nevertells mentioned? Would that allow me to flip the preview image in Skype manually?


----------



## Gradular

saidiadude said:


> Thanks Gradular. This was the patch I was referring to. I take it that I have to use one of the methods that nevertells mentioned? Would that allow me to flip the preview image in Skype manually?


 yes flash it like your installing a rom update. I believe it can but I don't Skype either.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## autobulb

sstar said:


> You haven't said how or what caused you to end up with duped apps, did you flash a new rom without wiping. You can remove apps supplied with your rom prior to installation or delete them afterwards with a root browser such as Rom Toolbox.
> A little bit more info would be helpful as to exactly what rom/version you are running or return to a backup you were happy with and upgrade from there to see if that will resolve your situation.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Oops, sorry I didn't provide more information, I assumed this was a common occurrence because I heard complaints similar to this previously.

I actually did a complete uninstall and reinstall yesterday using the newestin information in the OP's post. I uninstalled my old CM10 install, formatted the SD card in WebOS to remove any old folders and files, and then did the standard fresh install of CM10 using ACMEinstaller3 with the updated moboot 0.3.8. I also replaced the standard gapps with the OP's provided app package for the sake of slimming down the required install space. The result was two calendar apps, and two gallery apps. In past installs of this same ROM I used to have the old play music app along with the new one, but now that seems to be resolved.


----------



## Salvation27

autobulb said:


> I also replaced the standard gaps wiith the OP's provided app package for the sake of slimming down the required install space. The result was two calendar apps, and two gallery apps.


That's the problem right there- not recommend to use anything but the specific gapps package (IMO)


----------



## sstar

autobulb said:


> Oops, sorry I didn't provide more information, I assumed this was a common occurrence because I heard complaints similar to this previously.
> 
> I actually did a complete uninstall and reinstall yesterday using the newestin information in the OP's post. I uninstalled my old CM10 install, formatted the SD card in WebOS to remove any old folders and files, and then did the standard fresh install of CM10 using ACMEinstaller3 with the updated moboot 0.3.8. I also replaced the standard gapps with the OP's provided app package for the sake of slimming down the required install space. The result was two calendar apps, and two gallery apps. In past installs of this same ROM I used to have the old play music app along with the new one, but now that seems to be resolved.


So what is the exact name of the Rom and gapps you installed ? If the problem doesn't appear obvious I'll try to replicate it .

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Oops, sorry I didn't provide more information, I assumed this was a common occurrence because I heard complaints similar to this previously.
> 
> I actually did a complete uninstall and reinstall yesterday using the newestin information in the OP's post. I uninstalled my old CM10 install, formatted the SD card in WebOS to remove any old folders and files, and then did the standard fresh install of CM10 using ACMEinstaller3 with the updated moboot 0.3.8. I also replaced the standard gapps with the OP's provided app package for the sake of slimming down the required install space. The result was two calendar apps, and two gallery apps. In past installs of this same ROM I used to have the old play music app along with the new one, but now that seems to be resolved.


The developer has asked repeatedly that you do not use anything but the 1011 gapps. Please honor his wishes.


----------



## PSouz

I used the uninstaller to get rid of my previous cm7/9 leftovers and now I installed cm10 using the cminstall package (cm10) from the op, haven't used it too much but so far so good, just wondering if someone could explain to me how to make the screen denser so everything isn't so big and more can fit on the screen. Thanks

Also if you have any recommendations on fixs to flash that help it be even more stable that'd be cool too, thank you

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## doctorjna

I thought I did everything right. After entering the ACMEInstaller3 (I'm trying to install CM10; this is the first time I'm installing ANYTHING on my Touchpad), it looked like the OS was installing onto the Touchpad. But when it got to the boot menu, it only shows ClockWorkMod and boot webOS; AND it gives be a 10 (or 5) second countdown to choose. 
Long story short: I don't see Cyanogenmod as a choice! Please help. Thanks!


----------



## autobulb

sstar said:


> So what is the exact name of the Rom and gapps you installed ? If the problem doesn't appear obvious I'll try to replicate it .
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


ROM: update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip

Gapps I used: update-Rolands-Lite-V3-JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed

I used that one because of the problem with limited install space. His gapps package is supposed to be a few megabytes lighter.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

doctorjna said:


> I thought I did everything right. After entering the ACMEInstaller3 (I'm trying to install CM10; this is the first time I'm installing ANYTHING on my Touchpad), it looked like the OS was installing onto the Touchpad. But when it got to the boot menu, it only shows ClockWorkMod and boot webOS; AND it gives be a 10 (or 5) second countdown to choose.
> Long story short: I don't see Cyanogenmod as a choice! Please help. Thanks!


Sounds like you didn't have the CM rom and Gapps zips in your "cminstall" folder or you didn't put " update- " at the front of the file names needed for Acme3 to know to install them.

If you have JcSullins' Cwm6 v6.0.1.9 installed, just boot to it from the Moboot menu, format system, data, and cache partitions ( clean install). Then flash Jc's latest CM10 rom.zip, then flash Jb 4.1 Gapps.zip (not the 4.2 version) and reboot. You can get specifics for using Cwm6 from the link in my signature.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## Gradular

For anyone using the latest cm10 build and v3 of rolands 4.2 gapps, how much space does it take?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27

autobulb said:


> ROM: update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip
> 
> Gapps I used: update-Rolands-Lite-V3-JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed
> 
> I used that one because of the problem with limited install space. His gapps package is supposed to be a few megabytes lighter.


If done properly- there should be no reason to worry about "space issues" because you can always delete the extra ringtones/ etc from the TP and NOT have space issues. OR you can do the 2048mb add on which will free up some space for you as well. Reading is always helpful as well as knowing exactly what you can do to make your TP better, instead of cutting corners and hoping for the best

AND ACTUALLY- the "4.1 gapps which you should use" : http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip
IS SMALLER than Rolands. 88.4mb vs 98.1mb- http://www.mediafire...m73oggydd2sglc1
Just [email protected]


----------



## Gradular

Salvation27 said:


> If done properly- there should be no reason to worry about "space issues" because you can always delete the extra ringtones/ etc from the TP and NOT have space issues. OR you can do the 2048mb add on which will free up some space for you as well. Reading is always helpful as well as knowing exactly what you can do to make your TP better, instead of cutting corners and hoping for the best
> 
> AND ACTUALLY- the "4.1 gapps which you should use" : http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip
> IS SMALLER than Rolands. 88.4mb vs 98.1mb- http://www.mediafire...m73oggydd2sglc1
> Just [email protected]


 the ringtones and videos are in the system partition, not the data partition. The data add-ons wont help, but the 425 system script I worked on will do if you really want the 4.2 gapps.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## synchron

My TP's Wifi radio has always been fine but just recently it is not behaving the way I have it set up. In the Advance Wifi settings under 'Keep Wifi on During Sleep' I have always had it to set to 'Only when plugged in' since I usually have it resting on the Touchstone when not in use. But today I see that it is always behaving like I have it set to the default 'Never' setting. Even if I lightly tap twice the power button (Off, then On), it still disables wifi, then re-enables it and I have to wait up to 20 s which is most annoying. I tried rebooting and even changing that setting to 'Always' and no matter what, the radio always turns off if the screen is off. What's even worse is that when the screen is locked, wifi won't re-enable until the screen is not locked (in my case, I use a passkey) which is contrary to what occurs when you boot up the TP in which case, Wifi goes on automatically as part of the boot sequence.

I suppose I could restore my CM10 Nandroid backup and update cache/dalvik but I'm curious as to what could have caused this and if anyone else has experienced the same thing?


----------



## hotppcchickie

hotppcchickie said:


> This is what I used to get flash on cm9. Anyone able to use it to get flash on cm10?
> 
> http://www.reverendk...the-hp-touchpad
> 
> http://helpx.adobe.c...r-versions.html


Anyone tried this or something else that gets flash and therefore hulu working? I can't believe I'm the only one who watches hulu on he tp?


----------



## Gradular

hotppcchickie said:


> Anyone tried this or something else that gets flash and therefore hulu working? I can't believe I'm the only one who watches hulu on he tp?


 flash will not work correctly in jb or later, as adobe has discontinued mobile support. They do have a Huluplus app that will work though...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> For anyone using the latest cm10 build and v3 of rolands 4.2 gapps, how much space does it take?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


On my system the V3 gapps leaves my system storage [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]@ [/background]58.31MB/394MB.

I know you are a responsible advanced user, so there is no need to lecture you about using the proper gapps. 

Anyone wishing to use experimental mods or patches should please make a nandroid backup first.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ericdabbs said:


> I second this!!!! Very hard to tell what changed.


Good suggestion, I have attempted to clear up any confusion by changing it to edited instead of updated. The OP now has a new entry to clarify the changes I make. Please leave your feedback and I will respond eventually, sorry for delays on my part busy week. User feedback is welcome and encouraged here, keep it up!

OP Edited 2/8/2013, Change log: 
-Added Dorregarays Gyroscope test patch version 10C (Optional patches and fixes section)
-Added new download links for cminstall Moboot3.8 (Optional patches and fixes section)
-Added Llama links & instruction (Bricking section)
-Updated cminstall folder and Novacom links.
-Read Me files now includes CM10 info, links and Troubleshooting section.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Here are some windows batch files I wrote to make it easier for those who didn't grow up knowing DOS.
> They will only work if you already installed all the files to the correct places on your pc and TP.
> installcm10.bat
> 
> removecm.bat
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Great thinking Gradular! I will test these out and add them to the massive OP.


----------



## Sammcat00

Hiya I installed this a month or so ago and it has been great. But yesterday I saw that I guess it just slipped of my charging stone and I guess at some point in the last week ran out dead. Now I read that I must charge it for 24 hours which I have done and still nothing. What is the best way to charge it to revive it? the Stone, wall outlet or USB?


----------



## nevertells

Sammcat00 said:


> Hiya I installed this a month or so ago and it has been great. But yesterday I saw that I guess it just slipped of my charging stone and I guess at some point in the last week ran out dead. Now I read that I must charge it for 24 hours which I have done and still nothing. What is the best way to charge it to revive it? the Stone, wall outlet or USB?


Start by using the HP wall charger for 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Great thinking Gradular! I will test these out and add them to the massive OP.


 Thanks for the shout outs!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Pinan

Gradular said:


> Here are some windows batch files I wrote to make it easier for those who didn't grow up knowing DOS.
> They will only work if you already installed all the files to the correct places on your pc and TP.
> installcm10.bat
> 
> removecm.bat


Thank you Gradular. These worked great!


----------



## Sammcat00

nevertells said:


> Start by using the HP wall charger for 24 to 48 hours.


Yeah that is what I was afraid of. It's been that long on the wall charger and nothing. So it's bricked or dead at this point?


----------



## Gradular

Sammcat00 said:


> Yeah that is what I was afraid of. It's been that long on the wall charger and nothing. So it's bricked or dead at this point?


 have you tried any of the reset options? Hold down power vol up and home for 30 seconds. There is aloso another one where you tap home continuously, but I can't recall the other keys you hold down while doing that? Anyone else remember?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Pinan

Gradular said:


> There is also another one where you tap home continuously, but I can't recall the other keys you hold down while doing that? Anyone else remember?


Hold Power and click the Home key 14 times. Also, Power and Volume Up and click Home 14 times.


----------



## Sammcat00

Thanks guys trying those and every other button combo know to mankind lol


----------



## trekrev

Sammcat00 said:


> Thanks guys trying those and every other button combo know to mankind lol


If you continue to have trouble you could read this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/
JC has helped many with this problem


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Here are some windows batch files I wrote to make it easier for those who didn't grow up knowing DOS.
> They will only work if you already installed all the files to the correct places on your pc and TP.
> installcm10.bat
> 
> removecm.bat
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Fantastic work! I made a few changes so that the wording would be a little more universal to all Versions of CyanogenMod. I also added a pause at the end reminding people to remove the USB cable after CM10 install. I find it hangs till it is removed and a few people have complained. I am working on adding it into the OP, let me know what you think. Thanks again for this great idea

OP

*New* Easy Way DOS Batch files (Optional)*
If you are unfamiliar with DOS, then you can now use a Batch file to complete the install or uninstall procedure from your PC. A Batch file(.bat) is a type of script, which contains a series of text commands. In this case it will run the above ACMEIinstaller3/ACMEUninstaller commands in DOS on your PC, just double click the file to run it. Gradular has created two files for use that you can Download here: installcm and removecm. 

-To use these files make sure you have followed the instructions up to 'Step 4) Installation, On the PC'. Make sure your HP TouchPad is in USB mode and is connected via the USB cable. Simply download and run the files installcm or removecm. to complete the complete the procedure.


----------



## ulall

nevertells said:


> Do you have your TouchPad set to back up your settings, data and apps to Google's servers? One does this under settings/Backup & Reset. Then when you finish clean installing CM10 and set up your Google account again, all your apps, settings and data should automatically restore from Google's servers.
> 
> Another way to accomplish this is doing an advanced restore using cwm to restore just your apps and their data. Do not restore system and data.
> 
> Another way to do this is use Titanium Backup and after installing CM10, restore just your apps and their data.
> 
> And for what it is worth, I backed up, uninstalled, used ACME3 to install CM9, restored my backup and then used ACME3 again to install CM10 over CM9. Still working fine.


Thanks
FInally tried again -- used your last suggestion -- uninstall, amcme 3 install cm9, restore and then acme 3 to install cm10 over 9 
it works but is very slow and keeps locking up
2 or 3 reboots did not solve it so went back to restored cm9 which does work fine still

Can try again with CM10 and then app/data restore 
But I am wondering what the clear advantages of CM10 are over cm9 before I go thru this -- looking thru the posts this is not altogether clear


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Fantastic work! I made a few changes so that the wording would be a little more universal to all Versions of CyanogenMod. I also added a pause at the end reminding people to remove the USB cable after CM10 install. I find it hangs till it is removed and a few people have complained. I am working on adding it into the OP, let me know what you think. Thanks again for this great idea
> 
> OP
> 
> *New* Easy Way DOS Batch files (Optional)*
> If you are unfamiliar with DOS, then you can now use a Batch file to complete the install or uninstall procedure from your PC. A Batch file(.bat) is a type of script, which contains a series of text commands. In this case it will run the above ACMEIinstaller3/ACMEUninstaller commands in DOS on your PC, just double click the file to run it. you have two files. Gradular has created two files for use that you can Download here: installcm and removecm.
> 
> -To use these files make sure you have followed the instructions up to 'Step 4) Installation, On the PC'. Make sure your HP TouchPad is in USB mode and is connected via the USB cable. Simply download and run the files installcm or removecm. to complete the complete the procedure.


Alright sounds good! Just make it a lil move obvious that you need to use acmeinstaller3 with that file.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## ulall

ulall said:


> Thanks
> FInally tried again -- used your last suggestion -- uninstall, amcme 3 install cm9, restore and then acme 3 to install cm10 over 9
> it works but is very slow and keeps locking up
> 2 or 3 reboots did not solve it so went back to restored cm9 which does work fine still
> 
> Can try again with CM10 and then app/data restore
> But I am wondering what the clear advantages of CM10 are over cm9 before I go thru this -- looking thru the posts this is not altogether clear


ok tried one more time

complete uninstall and then a fresh cm 10 install followed by an install of each app 1 by 1 from the google play
this has worked
Thx v much for your help


----------



## ulall

Testing CM10 -- quite impressed so far with smoothness
Some quirks
Only notable failure so far that was not reported earlier is Splashtop 2 -- can see the remote computer but quits abruptly on trying to log into it


----------



## Gradular

ulall said:


> Testing CM10 -- quite impressed so far with smoothness
> Some quirks
> Only notable failure so far that was not reported earlier is Splashtop 2 -- can see the remote computer but quits abruptly on trying to log into it


Yea I noticed that too. But I usually use it over the internet, so I use splashtop instead with my touchpad.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## ulall

Gradular said:


> Yea I noticed that too. But I usually use it over the internet, so I use splashtop instead with my touchpad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Solved: Change settings in Splashtop 2 Remote to compatible -- it worked


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@Roland, thread maintenance is looking good, kudos.

@Gradular, nice work on the .bat files. It certainly simplifies things.
Curious, is there any way to take this concept further? ie: have a java/novacom/Acme pack that automatically installs everything needed to the pc then the two bat files to install/remove CM once Roland's cminstall pack is on the TP? Of course the downside is people having less of an understanding about what is going on & how to deal with problems if they arise, but it's still cool.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> @Roland, thread maintenance is looking good, kudos.
> 
> @Gradular, nice work on the .bat files. It certainly simplifies things.
> Curious, is there any way to take this concept further? ie: have a java/novacom/Acme pack that automatically installs everything needed to the pc then the two bat files to install/remove CM once Roland's cminstall pack is on the TP? Of course the downside is people having less of an understanding about what is going on & how to deal with problems if they arise, but it's still cool.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


Hmm. I think so.. Give me a few days to whip something up and see.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27




----------



## razzyl

Wanted to let everyone know that I got VPN working using VpnCilla (there's a free trial on Google Play). I now have an ipsec connection to my Witopia account. Watching US Netflix from Japan right now. Seems stable so far. Wish I could do PPTP but the Ipsec overhead(?) doesn't seem to affect the playback at stock speeds.

Anyways, just fyi for any of you that can't get VPN set up in CM10 (Im using the latest build)


----------



## mikec23

here's a quick problem - i followed the steps - uninstall followed by install using acmeinstaller3 and everything worked except the camera, which was not found.

i used my nandroid backup and went back to c9 and everything was well again.

i have been on cm9 with various dorregaray builds in the past, but have been using the regular builds since december.

i know my camera is okay as it works in cm9, so what further steps could i do?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Since u have previously installed with Acme3, ie /system=400mb, have u tried a clean install from Cwm6 (format all 3 partitons) then flashing the Jc's CM10 20121216 Build and correct gapps-jb-20121011-signed ? (More details in Cwm6 Recovery thread).

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## arrmo

My apologies in advance for the dumb question, but ... this thread seems to have been updated 2/9/2013, but I don't see the link for the updated cminstall file(s) (from 2/9/2013, or near there). The CM10 link still seems to point to the files from 12/16/2012.

Am I missing the right / recent link?

Thanks!!!


----------



## sstar

arrmo said:


> My apologies in advance for the dumb question, but ... this thread seems to have been updated 2/9/2013, but I don't see the link for the updated cminstall file(s) (from 2/9/2013, or near there). The CM10 link still seems to point to the files from 12/16/2012.
> 
> Am I missing the right / recent link?
> 
> Thanks!!!


You're not missing anything it is just that jcsullins has not issued an updated Rom so 12/16/2012 is still the latest.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arrmo

OK, makes sense - thanks for clarifying! Was looking to get a hold of those fixes listed, but will just have to wait.

Thanks again.


----------



## mikec23

Mpgrimm2 - thanks working now

I am finding that the keyboard sound is not switching off even when turned off in settings - is this a known problem?


----------



## Pinan

mikec23 said:


> I am finding that the keyboard sound is not switching off even when turned off in settings - is this a known problem?


Mine turned off.


----------



## MattCatt

It would be nice if any recent changes to the OP were color coded (maybe blue?) so that important updates can be identified quickly.


----------



## nevertells

MattCatt said:


> It would be nice if any recent changes to the OP were color coded (maybe blue?) so that important updates can be identified quickly.


Let's not make this any more complicated than it already is. Roland is already posting a change log and dates for changes. He is constantly changing things as he becomes aware of needed changes and updates. Imagine trying to keep track of color coded sentences!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

MattCatt said:


> It would be nice if any recent changes to the OP were color coded (maybe blue?) so that important updates can be identified quickly.


The new ChangeLog is at the bottom of the OP. If it's too easy, people won't spend time reading important stuff. A good reason to have it at the bottom imo.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

arrmo said:


> My apologies in advance for the dumb question, but ... this thread seems to have been updated 2/9/2013, but I don't see the link for the updated cminstall file(s) (from 2/9/2013, or near there). The CM10 link still seems to point to the files from 12/16/2012.


Roland has added "Edited" to the Thread Title to indicate "thread maintenance" to the OP (updated links for CM9, Moboot, Etc) and will be indicated in his changelog at the bottom. I know the CM9 "cminstall" pack was updated to the 20130203 version, perhaps Roland will add the Build Date to the hyperlink names, but the CM9/CM10 packs show the build dates in the filename. When there is a newer build from JcSullins, the "Build" date will be updated as well as the "Edited" date in the thread title.


----------



## flemgo

When you are doing the uninstall with ACmeuinstaller. Do you name the file on the tp "cminstall" or "cmuninstall"


----------



## Salvation27

flemgo said:


> When you are doing the uninstall with ACmeuinstaller. Do you name the file on the tp "cminstall" or "cmuninstall"


Neither- the file is already in your Palm, Inc folder on your computer

That IS- if you have Novacom files installed on your computer that you used ACMEInstaller to install CM9/10 On it


----------



## Mpgrimm2

flemgo said:


> When you are doing the uninstall with ACmeuinstaller. Do you name the file on the tp "cminstall" or "cmuninstall"


No files are needed on the TP (ie cminstall) to remove CM. Just need AcmeUninstaller in the folder on the PC as Salvation27 mentioned previously.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## HPTPFan

Hey guys, my Touchpad has been a bit slow due to a number of tweeks and app installs I made on it and I am looking to reinstall CM10 on my TP. To do this, do I simply reboot into CWM and wipe data/cache/dalvik cache and overwrite the my CM10 with a 20121216 build file? Or do I have to do a ACMEUninstall and go from there?

Thanks!


----------



## flemgo

o.k now, I need an expert opinion as everything I am doing is not working. I am went through the install steps for cm10 using the manual cut paste method. It did not work. I tried using[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]removecm to remove cm9, it won't work either. I am positive java and novacom are all installed. My charger cable charges the tp. What can I possibly be doing wrong? usb mode works fine on tp. desperate


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Flemgo,
I am by no means an "expert" but may be able to help briefly, just keep in mind that I don't have a pc near me at the moment (only my TP). What is your current TP status? Can you boot to moboot & Cwm6 recovery? Did u install CM9 previously with AcmeInstaller3? Are u using WinXP, Vista, Win7, or Win8 ?

*Edit:*
* I have attached a screenshot of my palm,Inc directory showing Acme3 and the uninstaller as well as the correct paths ( and a Windows Shortcut for opening the command prompt in the correct location vs. cd commands ) *

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


HPTPFan said:


> Since u have previously installed with Acme3, ie /system=400mb, have u tried a clean install from Cwm6 (format all 3 partitons) then flashing the Jc's CM10 20121216 Build and correct gapps-jb-20121011-signed ? (More details in Cwm6 Recovery thread in my signature).
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## Gradular

flemgo said:


> o.k now, I need an expert opinion as everything I am doing is not working. I am went through the install steps for cm10 using the manual cut paste method. It did not work. I tried using[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]removecm to remove cm9, it won't work either. I am positive java and novacom are all installed. My charger cable charges the tp. What can I possibly be doing wrong? usb mode works fine on tp. desperate


for the removecm batch to work, acmeuninstaller must be in the palm, inc directory.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Previous post updated with "Palm,inc" screenshot.


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Previous post updated with "Palm,inc" screenshot.


 is your palm, inc folder marked read only?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Don't know, but I can check when I get back up. It worked during install. Why do u ask?

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Gradular

For the pc install I'm working on. I'm getting access is denied when I try to copy the files using command line script. I'm at work too but ill try changing attributes in the script and see gow that goes.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## flemgo

Hi Grandular What do you mean by"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is your palm, inc folder marked read only?"[/background]



Gradular said:


> is your palm, inc folder marked read only?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hi Grandular What do you mean by"[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is your palm, inc folder marked read only?"[/background]

Since nothing is working, can I just Install ACMEinstaller 3 over cm9 follow by CWM 6 and then cm10 over cm9


----------



## Gradular

flemgo said:


> Hi Grandular What do you mean by"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is your palm, inc folder marked read only?"[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hi Grandular What do you mean by"[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is your palm, inc folder marked read only?"[/background]Since nothing is working, can I just Install ACMEinstaller 3 over cm9 follow by CWM 6 and then cm10 over cm9


That wasn't towards you. You use acmeinstaller3 to install cm9 or cm10. Reread the OP.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

When the OS is Vista or Windows 7, it's not uncommon for it to complain when the user tries to copy files to it. User data isn't supposed to be there so only the installer and system have write access to it.


----------



## Sheikboy

Hi All:

Just wanted to post a bug (I think): Home Button, physical and capacitative, sometimes stops working. It just causes a screen flash sometimes or causes the screen to rotate then rotate back, and nothing else. Anyone know how to fix this? I've been using the back button, but it's not an ideal solution.

Sheik


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Gradular said:


> For the pc install I'm working on. I'm getting access is denied when I try to copy the files using command line script. I'm at work too but ill try changing attributes in the script and see gow that goes.


@ Gradular, I've attached picture of my permissions (read only on General Tab), and different for each user. If you need me to check something else, let me know.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Added a new thread:
[INFO] on JcSullins' Moboot versions (& Version Poll) Edited:


----------



## wintermod

About a month ago I upgraded from CM7 to CM9, then upgraded to CM10. (update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip). After installing CM10 I installed gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

Before I upgraded to CM10, I failed to test if the camera worked in CM7 or CM9. In CM10, when I launch the Camera app icon, I observe a message "Unfortunately, camera has stopped".

Since the CM10 install I installed two patches (gyroscope v4, and jcsullins-camera-config1) but the camera app continues to crashes on app launch attempt.

The camera works in WebOS so I assume this is a default camera app issue in Android Gingerbread/CM10? What apps can I use in CM10 to test the camera? Is there a new "default" camera app contained in CM10? Can you suggest a lightweight cam app which I can download to test the cam on CM10?

FWIW, a few other "default" Android apps crash when I attempt to launching them, including "Videos", "Music", and "Email" icons. Any method on how to identify where these apps come from and how I can repair? I suspect these are "default" apps from original CM7 install and the app icons continued to appear on the launcher screen after upgrading to CM9 and/or CM10.


----------



## Salvation27

wintermod said:


> About a month ago I upgraded from CM7 to CM9, then upgraded to CM10. (update-cm-10-20121216-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip). After installing CM10 I installed gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
> 
> Before I upgraded to CM10, I failed to test if the camera worked in CM7 or CM9. In CM10, when I launch the Camera app icon, I observe a message "Unfortunately, camera has stopped".
> 
> Since the CM10 install I installed two patches (gyroscope v4, and jcsullins-camera-config1) but the camera app continues to crashes on app launch attempt.
> 
> The camera works in WebOS so I assume this is a default camera app issue in Android Gingerbread/CM10? What apps can I use in CM10 to test the camera? Is there a new "default" camera app contained in CM10? Can you suggest a lightweight cam app which I can download to test the cam on CM10?
> 
> FWIW, a few other "default" Android apps crash when I attempt to launching them, including "Videos", "Music", and "Email" icons. Any method on how to identify where these apps come from and how I can repair? I suspect these are "default" apps from original CM7 install and the app icons continued to appear on the launcher screen after upgrading to CM9 and/or CM10.


Those aren't default apps from CM7. I think you should ACMEUninstall, and give it a fresh start. The gyroscope patch has nothing to do with the camera and you should stay away from that for the time being until it gets finalized/ working better.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@Wintermod,
Since you came from CM7 originally, did you Uninstall with AcmeUninstaller and then reinstall CM9/CM10 with AcmeInstaller3 to get the correct system partition size of 400mb?
If not that is your problem... you don't have enough room for CM10 (it's mentioned in the OP).
If you do have a 400mb system partition, you can follow my prior post below.


Mpgrimm2 said:


> Since u have previously installed with Acme3, ie /system=400mb, have u tried a clean install from Cwm6 (format all 3 partitons) then flashing the Jc's CM10 20121216 Build and correct gapps-jb-20121011-signed ? (More details in Cwm6 Recovery thread in my signature).


----------



## nevertells

Sheikboy said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Just wanted to post a bug (I think): Home Button, physical and capacitative, sometimes stops working. It just causes a screen flash sometimes or causes the screen to rotate then rotate back, and nothing else. Anyone know how to fix this? I've been using the back button, but it's not an ideal solution.
> 
> Sheik


I have not seen any other reports of folks having this problem. You don't give much information such as what version of CM you are running, when this problem started, have you tested this in WebOS, what you think might have caused this, like did you just install a new app or patch,etc. Do you make nandroid backups before you install new stuff? Have you tried restoring a backup?


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> I have not seen any other reports of folks having this problem. You don't give much information such as what version of CM you are running, when this problem started, have you tested this in WebOS, what you think might have caused this, like did you just install a new app or patch,etc. Do you make nandroid backups before you install new stuff? Have you tried restoring a backup?


NT, breath! LOL! JK
All necessary questions to help solve Sheikboy's problem.

Full disclosure here: I have not tried to search for this, but am planning to sometime today.
I am having problems with video camera. It previews fine, but records in overlapping scrambled lines.
All still shots and previews are working as they should. It worked fine in CM9. I need to double check webos.
I have:
Acme 3'd clean install
CM10 12-16 build
Camera settings patch
And I might have a gyro patch as well but don't know which one.

Any thoughts if webos checks out okay as I expect it to?


----------



## Salvation27

If you can preview and record (even with scrambled lines) your camera should be fine. If you boot into WebOS and find it's still doing the same there- turn off your Touchpad. Try to gently press around the camera. This will hopefully reconnect the camera- sometimes it does dislodge/ disconnect (from what others have said/ experienced)


----------



## Sheikboy

nevertells said:


> I have not seen any other reports of folks having this problem. You don't give much information such as what version of CM you are running, when this problem started, have you tested this in WebOS, what you think might have caused this, like did you just install a new app or patch,etc. Do you make nandroid backups before you install new stuff? Have you tried restoring a backup?


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I haven't really tested it because it occurs so sporadically on a tablet I use as my daily driver. I'm running the latest CM10 build. I've been using Holo Launcher HD from the start, but problem persists in Trebuchet. It happens randomly and I haven't really used any patches. The Bugfix I've found is to reboot to WebOS (no problems with the Home Button) then reboot back into Android.

Sheik


----------



## wintermod

Mpgrimm2 said:


> @Wintermod, - Since you came from CM7 originally, did you Uninstall with AcmeUninstaller and then reinstall CM9/CM10 with AcmeInstaller3 to get the correct system partition size of 400mb?...If you do have a 400mb system partition, you can follow my prior post below.


Yes, ran ACMEUninstaller and then used ACMEInstaller3 to install CM10.

I discovered the existence of a camera function within a Gallery app. So the cam works in CM10.

Is there a documented listing of Android apps/services CM10 installs by default? I would like to learn if the "camera", "Email","Music" and "Videos" apps I previously mentioned are default/basic Android Gingerbread apps, or otherwise track their source? Is there "properties" information associated with the app icons which appear in the CM10 UI? (e.g. right click icon in MS Windows). I discovered most of these apps show up under Settings > Apps > All. Info. I can see buttons for each app (besides the Video app) to do a "Force Stop", "Disable" and "Clear Data" . Besides disabling these apps how would I go about individually uninstalling specific apps bundled with CM10 Android?

• Camera (version 1) (no App Info)
• Music (v. 2.3.7) (no App Info)
• Email (version 4.1) (no App Info)
(Exchange Services v 4.1 shows same icon as Email)
• Videos is not displayed in Apps listing

Thanks for the other recommends. Since everything else in CM10 is working satisfactorily (Gmail, other music and video apps) and I'm currently depending on TouchPad as a production device, will avoid the "clean install option" for now. Save that idea for a last resort.


----------



## arrmo

Hi,

I'm sure this is in the thread somewhere (but I admit, I can't find it ... :-(). I installed the Dec 16 build, but it seems to say that the Camera "app isn't installed". Is there a known fix for this?

Thanks!


----------



## noseph

arrmo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sure this is in the thread somewhere (but I admit, I can't find it ... :-(). I installed the Dec 16 build, but it seems to say that the Camera "app isn't installed". Is there a known fix for this?
> 
> Thanks!


Download *Camera Launcher for Nexus 7* from Google Play https://play.google....alauncher&hl=en


----------



## Gradular

arrmo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sure this is in the thread somewhere (but I admit, I can't find it ... :-(). I installed the Dec 16 build, but it seems to say that the Camera "app isn't installed". Is there a known fix for this?
> 
> Thanks!


 reflash your gapps.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ibanezbass

Did anyone else notice that jcsullins submitted an update to the adreno props in CM10? Wish I could get the build with that compiled change


----------



## nevertells

ibanezbass said:


> Did anyone else notice that jcsullins submitted an update to the adreno props in CM10? Wish I could get the build with that compiled change


Actually, between J.C. and Dorregaray, in the last week, there has been like ten changes submitted to the gerrit. Maybe a new rom soon. It's been almost 8 weeks since his last. Now that his debricking efforts seem to have matured, we can only hope and wait patiently.


----------



## Colchiro

Now I wish nightly builds would start.


----------



## flemgo

Hey guys
Has any one experienced problems with the pc (window 7) not allowing cm10 to be installed on the tp. I used this same computer (window 7 laptop) to intsall cm9, but this time , when reached the last step in the dos prompt, this is all I get, " the file specified cannot be found" even though java, novacom, and all required files are in the cminstall folder. The same thing also happens when tried to unstall cm9.


----------



## Gradular

flemgo said:


> Hey guys
> Has any one experienced problems with the pc (window 7) not allowing cm10 to be installed on the tp. I used this same computer (window 7 laptop) to intsall cm9, but this time , when reached the last step in the dos prompt, this is all I get, " the file specified cannot be found" even though java, novacom, and all required files are in the cminstall folder. The same thing also happens when tried to unstall cm9.


 slow down... your missing where files should be. Java and novacom need to be installed on a pc. Then copy acmeinstaller3 and acmeuninstaller to the palm, inc folder.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2

I posted a pix of the palm,Inc folder previously (post #1907) for flemgo and Gradular. 


Mpgrimm2 said:


> Flemgo,
> I am by no means an "expert" but may be able to help briefly, just keep in mind that I don't have a pc near me at the moment (only my TP). What is your current TP status? Can you boot to moboot & Cwm6 recovery? Did u install CM9 previously with AcmeInstaller3? Are u using WinXP, Vista, Win7, or Win8 ?
> 
> *Edit:*
> * I have attached a screenshot of my palm,Inc directory showing Acme3 and the uninstaller as well as the correct paths ( and a Windows Shortcut for opening the command prompt in the correct location vs. cd commands ) *


Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## Gradular

Updated windows batch files to make installing and uninstalling cm on your TP a double-click.

Installcm.bat
http://www50.zippyshare.com/v/18574732/file.html

Removecm.bat
http://www76.zippyshare.com/v/18460623/file.html

Thank you ICanHazBeer for the suggestion!

Roland, can you add these to the OP?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Updated windows batch files to make installing and uninstalling cm on your TP a double-click.
> 
> Installcm.bat
> http://www50.zippysh...74732/file.html
> 
> Removecm.bat
> http://www76.zippysh...60623/file.html
> 
> Thank you ICanHazBeer for the suggestion!
> 
> Roland, can you add these to the OP?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Great work Gradular & ICanHazBeer! These files will work with Winxp now too right? Sorry I don't have a Win XP PC to test it on

I've added an XDA version of our CM10 thread here. Surprisingly XDA allows for less space so I had to cut it down slightly and there maybe a few things I need to clean up and change still. More changes and updates to come...
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2147284


----------



## flemgo

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I posted a pix of the palm,Inc folder previously (post #1907) for flemgo and Gradular.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


Hi *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mpgrimm2, Sorry for the late response,[/background]*
*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am using windows 7, the same computer I used for installing cm9. these are the steps I followed trying to install cm10[/background]*
*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. Downloaded Java[/background]*
*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Downloaded novacom and installed on my conputer: in c: drive where palm is-ACMEinstaller is also there in c:[/background]*
*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3. Downloaded cminstall which contains all 4 files-cm10, gapps-,CWM6, moboot 0.3.5- all in palm folder named cminstall,[/background]*
*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4. Connected tp to computer, put those files in cminstall folder in the root of tp[/background]*
*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5. Put tp in usb mode[/background]*
6. Initiated command prompt, cut and paste as indicated in installing instructions.
7. but still nothing


----------



## Salvation27

flemgo said:


> Hi *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mpgrimm2, Sorry for the late response,[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am using windows 7, the same computer I used for installing cm9. these are the steps I followed trying to install cm10[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. Downloaded Java[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Downloaded novacom and installed on my conputer: in c: drive where palm is-ACMEinstaller is also there in c:[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3. Downloaded cminstall which contains all 4 files-cm10, gapps-,CWM6, moboot 0.3.5- all in palm folder named cminstall,[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4. Connected tp to computer, put those files in cminstall folder in the root of tp[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5. Put tp in usb mode[/background]*
> 6. Initiated command prompt, cut and paste as indicated in installing instructions.
> 7. but still nothing


I've had this occur- when you're ready to execute command (*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3):*

make sure your TP is being read by the computer. If you have the Palm Folder with ACMEInstaller in it (only place it should be- nowhere else) and you have those 4 files ON your TP- then you should be ready. BUT- before you hit "Enter" to execute- take the cable out of USB- then put back in- when you hear the "Duh duh" noise it makes saying you've inserted a USB- THEN click "Enter" and execute the command.


----------



## lifeisfun

When installing CM10 over previously installed CM9 (used Acme3 to install CM9) is it ok to wipe everything but SD-EXT and then install?
or should I wipe the whole thing in CWM ( CWM6 moboot0.3.8)?

Thanks


----------



## johnbelloh

Just something you may have forgotten. Any files you want to use on windows 7 must have security set to share.


----------



## sstar

flemgo said:


> Hi *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mpgrimm2, Sorry for the late response,[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am using windows 7, the same computer I used for installing cm9. these are the steps I followed trying to install cm10[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. Downloaded Java[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Downloaded novacom and installed on my conputer: in c: drive where palm is-ACMEinstaller is also there in c:[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3. Downloaded cminstall which contains all 4 files-cm10, gapps-,CWM6, moboot 0.3.5- all in palm folder named cminstall,[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4. Connected tp to computer, put those files in cminstall folder in the root of tp[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5. Put tp in usb mode[/background]*
> 6. Initiated command prompt, cut and paste as indicated in installing instructions.
> 7. but still nothing


On point 3 your cminstall folder should be on your TP. Just open webos and mount as USB drive then drag and drop onto your TP, you should then be good to go.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

flemgo said:


> Hi *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mpgrimm2, Sorry for the late response,[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am using windows 7, the same computer I used for installing cm9. these are the steps I followed trying to install cm10[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. Downloaded Java[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Downloaded novacom and installed on my conputer: in c: drive where palm is-ACMEinstaller is also there in c:[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3. Downloaded cminstall which contains all 4 files-cm10, gapps-,CWM6, moboot 0.3.5- all in palm folder named cminstall,[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4. Connected tp to computer, put those files in cminstall folder in the root of tp[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5. Put tp in usb mode[/background]*
> 6. Initiated command prompt, cut and paste as indicated in installing instructions.
> 7. but still nothing


When you say you put your TouchPad in usb mode, explain exactly how you did it.


----------



## nevertells

lifeisfun said:


> On point 3 your cminstall folder should be on your TP. Just open webos and mount as USB drive then drag and drop onto your TP, you should then be good to go.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Read #4.







Don't know why he put the cminstall folder he unzipped in the Palm, Inc folder.


----------



## cwstorm

flemgo said:


> Hi *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mpgrimm2, Sorry for the late response,[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I am using windows 7, the same computer I used for installing cm9. these are the steps I followed trying to install cm10[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. Downloaded Java[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Downloaded novacom and installed on my conputer: in c: drive where palm is-ACMEinstaller is also there in c:[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3. Downloaded cminstall which contains all 4 files-cm10, gapps-,CWM6, moboot 0.3.5- all in palm folder named cminstall,[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4. Connected tp to computer, put those files in cminstall folder in the root of tp[/background]*
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5. Put tp in usb mode[/background]*
> 6. Initiated command prompt, cut and paste as indicated in installing instructions.
> 7. but still nothing


In point 4, my cminstall folder on my TP is in the /sdcard directory, not in the root directory.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nevertells

cwstorm said:


> In point 4, my cminstall folder on my TP is in the /sdcard directory, not in the root directory.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


Good point, cminstall does need to be on the root of the SD card not on the root directory of the TouchPad.


----------



## Gradular

Posted my semi-automated TouchPad PC files installer. I could use some testers, especially from older Windows versions.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39124-all-the-touchpad-pc-files-in-one-file/


----------



## flemgo

sstar said:


> In point 4, my cminstall folder on my TP is in the /sdcard directory, not in the root directory.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


When I connect to the computer it shows as "connected as media device" instead of "sdcard"


----------



## Storm

Which is the most stable version? Thanks


----------



## alexeiw123

Storm said:


> Which is the most stable version? Thanks


WebOS









Nah at the moment I'd say the latest build has been super reliable for me, and also has then most features. Not being able to use chrome is really the only glitch I'm noticing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## saidiadude

Anyone else get the following error:
Unfortunately, Trebuchet has stopped

The 'settings' icon has disappeared from my screen. I can get to it by clicking on the clock. I can see the Apps via settings, but not on a separate screen.

There is no reboot option now. I had to hold down Home and Power buttons to reboot. Reboot still gives same error.

Any ideas as to how to get the settings page/screen back?

Could any of these 3 things cause the problem:
- A few days ago, an update appeared for Terminal Emulator. I accepted the update. I don't use TE, so should I remove the update?

- I updated/installed VLC from http://nightlies.vid.../armv7-android/ but I have removed it now.

- I turned off Home Screen -> general -> search bar. Re-enabling it still brings up the error.

Is there a way to update Trebuchet for this build? Is this recommended or frowned upon?

Thanks!


----------



## Gradular

saidiadude said:


> Anyone else get the following error:
> Unfortunately, Trebuchet has stopped
> 
> The 'settings' icon has disappeared from my screen. I can get to it by clicking on the clock. I can see the Apps via settings, but not on a separate screen.
> 
> There is no reboot option now. I had to hold down Home and Power buttons to reboot. Reboot still gives same error.
> 
> Any ideas as to how to get the settings page/screen back?
> 
> Could any of these 3 things cause the problem:
> - A few days ago, an update appeared for Terminal Emulator. I accepted the update. I don't use TE, so should I remove the update?
> 
> - I updated/installed VLC from http://nightlies.vid.../armv7-android/ but I have removed it now.
> 
> - I turned off Home Screen -> general -> search bar. Re-enabling it still brings up the error.
> 
> Is there a way to update Trebuchet for this build? Is this recommended or frowned upon?
> 
> Thanks!


 The last thing is a well known bug that causes Trebuchet to crash. It must be enabled or you need to use a desktop replacement. Reboot after re enabling it.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## saidiadude

That worked. Thank you!


----------



## nypaulie

saidiadude said:


> That worked. Thank you!


What worked? (sorry, but I don't understand what you did). I too had the "Unfortunately, Trebuchet has stopped" error, so I did a restore. Is Terminal Emulator the culprit?


----------



## Gradular

nypaulie said:


> What worked? (sorry, but I don't understand what you did). I too had the "Unfortunately, Trebuchet has stopped" error, so I did a restore. Is Terminal Emulator the culprit?


No. If you disable the persistent search bar in Trebuchet, it causes it to crash continuously until you re-enable it it and reboot. Or if you use another launcher.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## BenQ

I'm running the lastest version of CM10 with the requested Gapps file. On the whole very stable - extremely pleased with it. One issue I've just noticed is that my Gallery no longer shows all my pictures from Google+. Anyone any ideas why? Always used to, but I fear I've no idea when it atopped doing so. Thanks!


----------



## nevertells

saidiadude said:


> What worked? (sorry, but I don't understand what you did). I too had the "Unfortunately, Trebuchet has stopped" error, so I did a restore. Is Terminal Emulator the culprit?


Are you guys still using Trebuchet? There are so many excellent launchers available that run circles around Trebuchet. Trebuchet to me is just something that the CM team threw in just like the phone manufacturers do with their custom launchers so one will have something to get them started. Trying out different launchers was probably one of the first things I did after installing CM on my first TouchPad until found one I liked. There have been many discussions on Rootzwiki on who thinks which launcher is the best. Do what I did, install a few and test drive them until you find one you like. You will never go back to Trebuchet.


----------



## skunkworks

Great Build; very stable and everything works great for me; but I am having problems with charging.
My touchpad does not seem to charge most of the time. Initially I thought it had something to do the cable and swapped it that but same problem with a different cable. Went back to CM9 and the same cable charges without any problem


----------



## sstar

skunkworks said:


> Great Build; very stable and everything works great for me; but I am having problems with charging.
> My touchpad does not seem to charge most of the time. Initially I thought it had something to do the cable and swapped it that but same problem with a different cable. Went back to CM9 and the same cable charges without any problem


You need to enable MTP in settings/storage 3 dots top right hand corner tap USB and you then have the option.
Also it is explained in the OP note 1.
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Storm

What's the issue with Chrome?


----------



## nevertells

Storm said:


> What's the issue with Chrome?


If you read the OP, you would know.


----------



## Storm

nevertells said:


> If you read the OP, you would know.


Dang, guess, I'll wait, really like that browser, just only a matter of time it's fixed


----------



## nevertells

Storm said:


> Dang, guess, I'll wait, really like that browser, just only a matter of time it's fixed


I wouldn't hold your breath. There are so many other browsers that work just fine.


----------



## FormerlyMQ

Storm said:


> Dang, guess, I'll wait, really like that browser, just only a matter of time it's fixed


Try dolphin.


----------



## hotppcchickie

Hooray I'm finally on cm10... just want to confirm that the 12-16-2012 is the latest build? Also that the touchpad will auto shut down at 3%?

Thanks


----------



## Gradular

hotppcchickie said:


> Hooray I'm finally on cm10... just want to confirm that the 12-16-2012 is the latest build? Also that the touchpad will auto shut down at 3%?
> 
> Thanks


 yes and yes.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## stupid

Total noob here...

I have a stock TP still running WebOS and want to install CM10. I haven't really found a guide that discusses virgin installs, if there's anything special you should do beforehand, etc. Most of the install guides seem to assume you've already been through the process with a different version of CM. Is there such a guide / FAQ someone can point me to? I'm wondering things like: is there anything I should do to create a backup image of WebOS first, will I still be able to boot into WebOs if I want? Can I install CM10 from a Mac? Stuff like that...

I'm not at all concerned about the mechanics of installing - I've done this kind of thing to many different devices in my day (Audrey QNX root anyone?), just looking for some overview material. My GoogleFu is weak tonight 

Also, why isn't the CM10 mod listed here http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Tenderloin_Info ?


----------



## cdzo72

stupid said:


> Total noob here...
> 
> I have a stock TP still running WebOS and want to install CM10. I haven't really found a guide that discusses virgin installs, if there's anything special you should do beforehand, etc. Most of the install guides seem to assume you've already been through the process with a different version of CM. Is there such a guide / FAQ someone can point me to? I'm wondering things like: is there anything I should do to create a backup image of WebOS first, will I still be able to boot into WebOs if I want? Can I install CM10 from a Mac? Stuff like that...
> 
> I'm not at all concerned about the mechanics of installing - I've done this kind of thing to many different devices in my day (Audrey QNX root anyone?), just looking for some overview material. My GoogleFu is weak tonight
> 
> Also, why isn't the CM10 mod listed here http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Tenderloin_Info ?


As far as I know there is no way to create an "image" of webOS. The most you can Sonia backup to your webOS account and all your account info and settings will reload if you ever have to run webOSDoctor on it (except for preware installations).

As far as installing Android, the link to the video on RootzWiki at the beginning of this thread is as concise as it gets I believe. You just need to update files with the most current ones founds within the links of this same thread

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Hey Stupid! (had to do it)








The OP is written for first time installs of CM9/CM10 (& updates).
The CM10 'cminstall' package is up to date and has all the files that go on the TP's sdcard for install (there is a Moboot 3.8 pack further down that I recommend for 1st time installs). Roland's OP also has the needed drivers and files (Novacom, AcmeInstaller3, AcmeUninstaller) that get installed to your "Windows" pc first to make the install work. Just read through the OP and watch the videos.

Additionally, the CM9 'cminstall' pack was updated for the 2013-02-03 release.
I am on 02/03 release now, but will download and update the CM9 pack (2013-02-17) for the op tonight. Note: the 02/17 cm9 change logs show updates to the source repo for FM Radio support (no fm hardware in our device). Currently there appears to be only minor changes every 7 days, but it's still being worked on by the devs.

Just a heads up that when done flashing CM9/10, you will have a dual boot webOS/CM device (webos is left intact). Coming from other Android devices, I was used to having a dedicated OEM rom image that could restore the phone/device. The closest thing to that for the TP if things go screwy is to run "AcmeUninstaller" (directions in Op) which will completely remove android leaving WebOS behind. If things are still screwy, one step further is to run WebOS Doctor to rebuild the OEM WebOS image (don't run it without uninstalling Android first!).


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Current CM9 2013-02-17 install packs for the OP.

CM9 20130217 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.03 MB

CM9 20130217 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.17 MB


----------



## stupid

Thanks for all the info!

BTW, BugMeNot logged me in as 'stupid' - hehe


----------



## stupid

So, the reason I asked why the CM10 build from this thread isn't on cyanogenmod.org is because I was curious if there is a newer build than what's listed by OP in the beginning of the thread. Kind of expected to find the answer there, but there's no mention of CM10 for tenderloin that I could find...

Is CM10 Build 20121216 still the latest? I'm too lazy to browse back through the nearly 200 pages of this thread









Thanks again!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Yes, it is the most current "unofficial" version. Only cm9 has reached an official "Nightly" release (weekly).


Mpgrimm2 said:


> I have created a missing power profile for TouchPad enabling the battery stats in settings.
> 
> flash in recovery. to revert reflash jcsullins preview build.
> 
> Patch in Gerrit:
> http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/31765/
> http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/31758/


----------



## cyberprashant

searched this thread didn't see any mention of it but are ppl seeing intermittent hangs/pauses for a few seconds...its pretty rare but when it happens it freezes for a few seconds. Not sure what caused it but it could be that I just upgraded from CM9 to 10. Both TP's are doing this. 1216 builds


----------



## Salvation27

cyberprashant said:


> searched this thread didn't see any mention of it but are ppl seeing intermittent hangs/pauses for a few seconds...its pretty rare but when it happens it freezes for a few seconds. Not sure what caused it but it could be that I just upgraded from CM9 to 10. Both TP's are doing this. 1216 builds


I never liked the 12/16 build- as it caused hiccups compared to the build before that. Also- if you installed the gyro patch- it seemed to cause problems as well.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Updated windows batch files to make installing and uninstalling cm on your TP a double-click.
> 
> Installcm.bat
> http://www50.zippysh...74732/file.html
> 
> Removecm.bat
> http://www76.zippysh...60623/file.html
> 
> Thank you ICanHazBeer for the suggestion!
> 
> Roland, can you add these to the OP?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I got your updated Batch files added to the OP, Thanks you for testing them with winXP


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Yes, it is the most current "unofficial" version. Only cm9 has reached an official "Nightly" release (weekly).
> 
> Edit: there is an update patch from Dorregaray to get the Battery Stats working for Cm10 after it's installed awaiting merge into CM's source tree (cm9 patch is awaiting merge also).
> [MOD] Battery Stats


Since you brought this up, I just finished installing Dorregaray's patch twice just to make sure that the first time problem was not a glitch. Upon installing this patch, the background I use with Go Launcher EX disappears or should I say that it is squeezed off to one side of the screen with only a thin sliver of it showing. I tried all the standard cache clearing, data wiping and the like and the only way to fix it was to restore a backup. It was nice to see the battery stats working again after it disappeared when CM9 came into existence. Maybe this is why it was left out.


----------



## sstar

nevertells said:


> Since you brought this up, I just finished installing Dorregaray's patch twice just to make sure that the first time problem was not a glitch. Upon installing this patch, the background I use with Go Launcher EX disappears or should I say that it is squeezed off to one side of the screen with only a thin sliver of it showing. I tried all the standard cache clearing, data wiping and the like and the only way to fix it was to restore a backup. It was nice to see the battery stats working again after it disappeared when CM9 came into existence. Maybe this is why it was left out.


I'm using go launcher HD and have no problems.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flemgo

I still have not been able to install cm10 on my tp. After countless tries I am still getting " the system cannot find the specified file". Is anyone else experiencing this problem or I am just being stupid. I am following the same method I used to install cm9 and still no avail. Could that be my cable or my computer(windows 7).


----------



## len207

Salvation27 said:


> I never liked the 12/16 build- as it caused hiccups compared to the build before that. Also- if you installed the gyro patch- it seemed to cause problems as well.


I never liked the 12/16 either. There were all sorts of hangs and FC's for me. Some apps both system & user just never were quite right. Tried twice with same poor result. Going back to previous version and all is fine again.


----------



## lev

flemgo said:


> I still have not been able to install cm10 on my tp. After countless tries I am still getting " the system cannot find the specified file". Is anyone else experiencing this problem or I am just being stupid. I am following the same method I used to install cm9 and still no avail. Could that be my cable or my computer(windows 7).


You need to put all the files in the novacom folder, then you should not get that error.


----------



## robi

flemgo said:


> I still have not been able to install cm10 on my tp. After countless tries I am still getting " the system cannot find the specified file". Is anyone else experiencing this problem or I am just being stupid. I am following the same method I used to install cm9 and still no avail. Could that be my cable or my computer(windows 7).


This happens when the novacom service is not running or needs a restart.

You can manually try to get the service to come up, or just reinstall novacom.

-- Rob

Sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## razzbaronz

len207 said:


> I never liked the 12/16 either. There were all sorts of hangs and FC's for me. Some apps both system & user just never were quite right. Tried twice with same poor result. Going back to previous version and all is fine again.


Just so everyone doesn't think the 12/16 is bad: I have had the best battery life and performance from 12/16 since I have owned my touchpad, same for my friend who bought one with me. Please don't skip the new version because of 1 or 2 bad reports. You can always revert to a backup if anything's wacky, but a full ACMEUninstall and full install of the 12/16 with ACMEInstaller3 has been perfect.


----------



## flemgo

robi said:


> This happens when the novacom service is not running or needs a restart.
> 
> You can manually try to get the service to come up, or just reinstall novacom.
> 
> -- Rob
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


thanks. I unstalled Java and novacom and reinstall all. Used IE instead of chrome for my downloads and was able to uninstall cm9. I am now ready to install cm10 but the usb icon is not showing on my computer, even though it is showing on my tp as being connnected to the computer. Any advice folks.


----------



## flemgo

flemgo said:


> thanks. I unstalled Java and novacom and reinstall all. Used IE instead of chrome for my downloads and was able to uninstall cm9. I am now ready to install cm10 but the usb icon is not showing on my computer, even though it is showing on my tp as being connnected to the computer. Any advice folks.


Thanks to all folks. cm10 is now on my tp. Only issue is, it cannot charge using usb cable. Any fix?


----------



## sstar

flemgo said:


> Thanks to all folks. cm10 is now on my tp. Only issue is, it cannot charge using usb cable. Any fix?


Yes enable MTP its in the notes of the OP.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wintermod

cyberprashant said:


> searched this thread didn't see any mention of it but are ppl seeing intermittent hangs/pauses for a few seconds...its pretty rare but when it happens it freezes for a few seconds. Not sure what caused it but it could be that I just upgraded from CM9 to 10. Both TP's are doing this. 1216 builds


On the CM10 1216 build myself, upgraded from CM9. I too observe random pauses/hangs for a couple to five seconds. But issue is not often enough to be problematic. Usually when I have multiple user apps open at same time.

I do notice I'm unable to queue more than two app updates (or download multiple updates at same time, via the Play Store as I was able to in cm7/9. It appears a portion of the Play Store screen continues to refresh itself when I have an update downloading. Not sure if CM10 has issues queuing up tasks? Will search through logs to see if I can find anything.

But plan is to install CM10 fresh and see how that goes.

len207 stated he reverted to previous version. Does that mean he reverted to CM10 1211 build?

What is the consensus on the 1216 vs1211 build ?


----------



## Salvation27

wintermod said:


> What is the consensus on the 1216 vs1211 build ?


Yes- he went back to 12/11 build.
And honestly- there's no consensus. Both are great quality- it's just that Touchpads seem to react differently. Some get pauses/ hang ups, while others don't. Some overclock their minimum and maximum speeds- so that might be a reason as well. It really varies and is different strokes for different folks. It's not problematic as previously stated- just some want smooth and some want bleeding edge


----------



## FormerlyMQ

I'm loving 12/16 on my Touchpad. I swear its more polished than the best CM9 version out there. I still have my wife's touchpad on CM9 and its night and day difference side by side. She always asks when I'm going to update hers. If CM10 passes the 'wife test' then I think that sums it up!


----------



## Pinan

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Edit: there is an update patch from Dorregaray to get the Battery Stats working for Cm10 after it's installed awaiting merge into CM's source tree (cm9 patch is awaiting merge also).
> [MOD] Battery Stats


I installed this on the latest CM10 build and lost my wifi. Had to reboot into recovery and wipe cache's and fix permissions to fix. No biggie, just saying. It's good having battery stats again.

Other than that, 12/16 has been great.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys it seems that there is a conflict between using both Tbobs Web OS card switcher Mod and Dorregarays Battery Stats patch fix. This is likely the cause of the problems people are experiencing. If you wish to test the Battery stats Mod, first remove Tbobs Card switcher Mod. Once these patches are included into the next CM10 build, then there won't be a conflict any longer.

Dorregarays Battery Stats. (Quote)
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"Ok, let me explain what's happening. The power profile is part of frameworks-res.apk package. Unfortunately there's no way to update only one file from the package from recovery - you have to replace entire package. The WebOS like switcher seems to change or add some stuff in the same package. So installing battery stats over WebOS switcher will break it and installing WebOS switcher over battery stats will remove the stats.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]When the power profile will be merged with CM9 & CM10 sources the newer webos switcher will have it and will be no problem.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I was thinking on releasing patch for CM9 but the situation there is worst. There are multiple nightlies which may have different contents in frameworks-res.apk so the patch could work on one nightly (or several nightlies) but breaking the other ones, just like happens with WebOS switcher on CM10."[/background]


----------



## 1jerryo

nevertells said:


> Since you brought this up, I just finished installing Dorregaray's patch twice just to make sure that the first time problem was not a glitch. Upon installing this patch, the background I use with Go Launcher EX disappears or should I say that it is squeezed off to one side of the screen with only a thin sliver of it showing. I tried all the standard cache clearing, data wiping and the like and the only way to fix it was to restore a backup. It was nice to see the battery stats working again after it disappeared when CM9 came into existence. Maybe this is why it was left out.


I have had a similar result when applying the Battery Stats patch. The symtoms are identical, but I am using SickleRom and Holo Launcher. I assumed that the patch was intended for the JCSullins CM10 rom, so my SickleRom was the culprit. Is my assumption correct, or should the Battery Stats patch work with SickleRom?


----------



## skunkworks

sstar said:


> You need to enable MTP in settings/storage 3 dots top right hand corner tap USB and you then have the option.
> Also it is explained in the OP note 1.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Thank you very much. This tip seems to have resolved the issue


----------



## nevertells

1jerryo said:


> I have had a similar result when applying the Battery Stats patch. The symtoms are identical, but I am using SickleRom and Holo Launcher. I assumed that the patch was intended for the JCSullins CM10 rom, so my SickleRom was the culprit. Is my assumption correct, or should the Battery Stats patch work with SickleRom?


The discussion here concerns J.C. Sullins experimental rom of CM10. I've never heard of SickleRom, but if you are getting the same symptom with the patch, then one has to guess that it affects that rom the same way.


----------



## wintermod

Just a FYI...installed the CM10 battery stats patch with WebCM10 12-16 already installed. No issues observed. I really like the WebOS like behavior WebCM10 adds to CM10. And the battery stats are useful too. Thanks.


----------



## wintermod

Salvation27 said:


> Yes- he went back to 12/11 build.
> And honestly- there's no consensus. Both are great quality- it's just that Touchpads seem to react differently. Some get pauses/ hang ups, while others don't. Some overclock their minimum and maximum speeds- so that might be a reason as well. It really varies and is different strokes for different folks. It's not problematic as previously stated- just some want smooth and some want bleeding edge


Thanks for the reminder about possible overclocking impact. I have AnTuTu CPU Master Free installed. Using the default settings 1728MHz (max) / 192MHz (min) and "ondemand" scaling and "cfq" i/o scheduler.

I just ran AnTuTu Benchmark (v.3.1.1) and overall score of 4454 does not appear very good. According to the benchmark chart that score on my TP 32GB with CM10 12/16 build rates lower than a Kindle Fire.

Any recommendations for adjusting overclock settings for CM10? I'm ok with my current battery usage.


----------



## Gradular

wintermod said:


> Just a FYI...installed the CM10 battery stats patch with WebCM10 12-16 already installed. No issues observed. I really like the WebOS like behavior WebCM10 adds to CM10. And the battery stats are useful too. Thanks.


Your screenshot preview isn't smaller?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Geekswife1992

Odd camera behavior to report here. I have posted about this before but had not taken the time to test and research the issue until now.

Currently I am running: Installed using ACMEInstaller3
Moboot 3.8
CM10 12/16 build
Added:
Battery stats patch

What happens:
Occasionally when video recording the saved file is rotated 90 degrees and is distorted. This distortion looks like an interlaced image that has been split across the screen several times displaying only half of the image each time (alternating lines of the image)

The camera works fine in webOS and under certain conditions in CM10.
After playing around I have discovered:
If the video camera is initiated first the recording is fine. It can be opened from the lock screen, camera app, or Gallery.
If the still camera is used first I get the rotated and distorted recording.
There are times when subsequent recordings work just fine but it seems to be rare. If I simply exit the app using the back button and return the recording seems to be fine.
Skype works great.
All previews are working as expected. 
Wondering if anyone else can repeat this issue. It's not really a big deal, but if you wanted to record something remotely important it might be good to know if this is a wide spread occurrence or just my crazy TP.


----------



## hotppcchickie

FYI I'm lost. Now when I go in file explorer it says "SD card unmounted, empty of not present". Wtf??

Fyi when I go into cwm6 I can actually see all my sdcard files are still there... just can't see them in cm10.


----------



## nevertells

hotppcchickie said:


> FYI I'm lost. Now when I go in file explorer it says "SD card unmounted, empty of not present". Wtf??
> 
> Fyi when I go into cwm6 I can actually see all my sdcard files are still there... just can't see them in cm10.


What are you trying to do? I have to ask, you do have MTP checked?


----------



## razzbaronz

hotppcchickie said:


> FYI I'm lost. Now when I go in file explorer it says "SD card unmounted, empty of not present". Wtf??
> 
> Fyi when I go into cwm6 I can actually see all my sdcard files are still there... just can't see them in cm10.


It takes a minute or two to check the SD card, so it may just be that you have to wait after boot. Otherwise, you may be running into this problem: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7654-removed-sd-card-sd-card-removed-insert-a-new-one-help/
You can repartition your space so your system partition is larger, then 50+ apps is no problem.


----------



## vaccdroid

Going to try to install Cm10 soon. but after reading the OP is there instructions on how to remove CM9 to get it ready for CM10. Sorry if i missed that in the original post. Thanks.


----------



## Salvation27

vaccdroid said:


> Going to try to install Cm10 soon. but after reading the OP is there instructions on how to remove CM9 to get it ready for CM10. Sorry if i missed that in the original post. Thanks.


Search is your friend/ Go back and read. Depending on how you installed CM9 should dictate how you'll be configuring the setup for CM10


----------



## wintermod

Gradular said:


> Your screenshot preview isn't smaller?


What would cause them to be smaller and where do I look for them? I had not taken any screenshots previously so nothing to compare them to. But the screenshots I just took appear fine in the bundled Gallery app. Where do I go look for the "previews"?

I just installed the cm10-camera-config5 and cm10-gyroscope-v12 patches.

I tried both Camera launcher for Nexus 7 apps from the Play Store. Only the older version by MoDaCo would work. The newer release from Doodle Apps would not. Gives error "unfortunately Camera has stopped" error when launching.

In the Camera app (after launching with MoDaCO release) when I select the right most of the three small icons at the bottom of the control panel area (landscape/panorama icon) I observe random horizontal artifacts flashing over the top of the previewed image. But the resulting image seems to save and display in gallery fine.


----------



## JohnA2u

vaccdroid said:


> Going to try to install Cm10 soon. but after reading the OP is there instructions on how to remove CM9 to get it ready for CM10. Sorry if i missed that in the original post. Thanks.


Read the OP all the way through. The info you want is near the bottom under troubleshooting.


----------



## Pinan

Geekswife1992 said:


> Odd camera behavior to report here. I have posted about this before but had not taken the time to test and research the issue until now.
> 
> Currently I am running: Installed using ACMEInstaller3
> Moboot 3.8
> CM10 12/16 build
> Added:
> Battery stats patch
> 
> What happens:
> Occasionally when video recording the saved file is rotated 90 degrees and is distorted. This distortion looks like an interlaced image that has been split across the screen several times displaying only half of the image each time (alternating lines of the image)


Yup. I get the same thing, the same way, same setup. Works fine if I choose video first.


----------



## gupsachin

<snip>
*OP Edited 2/20/2013, Change log:*
-Added hyper link to Hulu apk Fix
</snip>

Where can I find this fix? I am unable to run Hulu on my Touchpad running CM10. Please help.


----------



## razzbaronz

gupsachin said:


> <snip>
> *OP Edited 2/20/2013, Change log:*
> -Added hyper link to Hulu apk Fix
> </snip>
> 
> Where can I find this fix? I am unable to run Hulu on my Touchpad running CM10. Please help.


It's the link in OP right under "Working" where the word Hulu is bolded and green: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1449110


----------



## nypaulie

Here's a puzzle for you... I have 2 HPTPs from the firesale and just recently I tried a new app on one. I liked it so much I decided to put it on my other one and got the message "not compatible with this device"! Huh? The TPs are identical so I took a look at the specs. They all match except for the Kernel version. The one that allows the program to run is a month "newer" according to the date given. Any thoughts on this? Appreciate it! The app, BTW, is "Volume+" from Play Store which works really well to boost both bass and volume (dramatically).
[Edited Later] - Forgot to mention that I am running the CM10 from JSullins (12-16-2012).
[Edited Still Later] - Tried to restore a backup of the OS I prefer to the other TP, by replacing the "original" files with the preferred matching ones but this bombed... hanging at the loading screen. I then just did a clean install using the 4 zips from the package (linked on the OP) and this WORKED! Now I am able to use Volume+ on both TPs.


----------



## gowipe

Wow! loving cm10 on my tpad. I found that through hours of futile attempts, you have to put the individual files in the cm install folder on the tpad. I was transferring the folder as a package. It doesn't work. Lol thanks for this slippery rom

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaperOrPlastic

I've had CM10 running for a little over a month now, maybe 2 and I absolutely love it! One comment though or a question really. Has anyone experienced a lot of delay/lag randomly when using the keyboard, especially in landscape mode? I don't know why but this randomly happens to me where the keyboard seems to get very sluggish and slow. I've looked in settings but I can't seem to find anything to ease that up a bit and its usually only the keyboard because flipping through other apps, downloading via the play store, etc. all run very smoothly but when I go back to a text box where I need to use the keyboard, it is slow







, Anyone experience this? If anyone has any suggestions on how I can fix this, that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

PaperOrPlastic said:


> I've had CM10 running for a little over a month now, maybe 2 and I absolutely love it! One comment though or a question really. Has anyone experienced a lot of delay/lag randomly when using the keyboard, especially in landscape mode? I don't know why but this randomly happens to me where the keyboard seems to get very sluggish and slow. I've looked in settings but I can't seem to find anything to ease that up a bit and its usually only the keyboard because flipping through other apps, downloading via the play store, etc. all run very smoothly but when I go back to a text box where I need to use the keyboard, it is slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Anyone experience this? If anyone has any suggestions on how I can fix this, that would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


Please be specific, does this happens in all apps or just while using the browser. If so what browser or apps do experience a slow down in? Google chrome has issues with the keyboard for instance.

You could always try overclocking the tablet to 1.5ghz or change the Governor settings to on demand or performance.

CPU Master:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.antutu.CpuMasterFree&hl=en

You could also try using Seeder


----------



## RolandDeschain79

gowipe said:


> Wow! loving cm10 on my tpad. I found that through hours of futile attempts, you have to put the individual files in the cm install folder on the tpad. I was transferring the folder as a package. It doesn't work. Lol thanks for this slippery rom
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


You are incorrect, I do this all the time. The cminstall folder is inside another folder called "CM10-20121216 mbt3.5 cminstall" if the folder is not named cminstall, then nothing will be installed.


----------



## arrmo

To the comments above, the 1216 build is working great for me - and also passes the wife test ...







.

But as all kinds of new fixes have been noted - any idea when a new version will be available (perhaps with many of the discussed patches incorporated)?

Thanks!!!


----------



## flemgo

When it shows cm10 edited, what is edited?- does it mean there is an update for 12/16. Now I see 2/21, so where is the update for 2/21. All I see is 12/16.


----------



## gowipe

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You are incorrect, I do this all the time. The cminstall folder is inside another folder called "CM10-20121216 mbt3.5 cminstall" if the folder is not named cminstall, then nothing will be installed.


Not to argue, but I tried and tried using the whole package and would run till it couldn't find the file. When I separated them it then worked. Maybe coincidence I don't know. Lol it works and I love it. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79

flemgo said:


> When it shows cm10 edited, what is edited?- does it mean there is an update for 12/16. Now I see 2/21, so where is the update for 2/21. All I see is 12/16.


The thread is called "How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216, with Sound, Camera & Microphone, Edited 2/21/2013"

I make changes to the OP very often and have even included a change log at the bottom now. I know it might seem like a lot of work to actually Read my long OP but I assure you that's not as difficult as keeping it up to date.

*Thread News and updates:*

*Update(Included):* Jcsullins has created a new version of CWM for the HP TouchPad. This is recommend for all users and has been included in the cminstall packages. Click here for the CWM6 video.

Full thread and info [RECOVERY] Jcsullins CWM6 Recovery v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] byMpgrimm2:

*OP Edited 2/21/2013, Change log:*
-Added Dorregarays update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-config5.zip Download:

*OP Edited 2/20/2013, Change log:*
-Added new links for Read Me & Novacom files.
-Added picture of Novacom file location(Thanks to Mpgrimm2)
-Added hyper link to Hulu apk Fix
-Added link for Camera Launcher for Nexus 7(makes the Camera preview full screen)

*OP Edited 2/19/2013, Change log:*
-Added Dorregarays Battery Stats mod (Optional patches and fixes section)
-Added new CM9 cminstall package links, thanks Mpgrimm2
-Added links for new Dos batch files that work in winXP, thanks Gradular
-Added Build dates/names to the cminstall file links

*OP Edited 2/13/2013, Change log: *
-Added DorregaraysCamera Config V4update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-config4.zip Download:
-Added New Novacom files links. Updated "Easy Way guide."
-Corrections and ongoing improvements.

*OP Edited 2/10/2013, Change log: *
-Added Dorregarays Gyroscope test patch version 11 (Optional patches and fixes section)
-"Easy way" guide revisions. Steps 3/4.
-Additional corrections and reorganization of the OP.

*OP Edited 2/9/2013 changes:*
-Added Dorregarays Gyroscope test patch version 10C (Optional patches and fixes section)
-Added new download links for cminstall Moboot3.8 (Optional patches and fixes section)
-Added Llama links & instruction (Bricking section)
-Updated cminstall folder and Novacom links.
-Read Me files now includes CM10 info, links and Troubleshooting section.
-OP is receiving some much needed streamlining.
-Added New Easy Way DOS Batch files (byGradular)


----------



## Salvation27

Faceplam


----------



## flemgo

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The thread is called "How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216, with Sound, Camera & Microphone, Edited 2/21/2013"
> 
> I make changes to the OP very often and have even included a change log at the bottom now. I know it might seem like a lot of work to actually Read my long OP but I assure you that's not as difficult as keeping it up to date.
> 
> *Thread News and updates:*
> 
> *Update(Included):* Jcsullins has created a new version of CWM for the HP TouchPad. This is recommend for all users and has been included in the cminstall packages. Click here for the CWM6 video.
> 
> Full thread and info [RECOVERY] Jcsullins CWM6 Recovery v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] byMpgrimm2:
> 
> *OP Edited 2/21/2013, Change log:*
> -Added Dorregarays update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-config5.zip Download:
> 
> *OP Edited 2/20/2013, Change log:*
> -Added new links for Read Me & Novacom files.
> -Added picture of Novacom file location(Thanks to Mpgrimm2)
> -Added hyper link to Hulu apk Fix
> -Added link for Camera Launcher for Nexus 7(makes the Camera preview full screen)
> 
> *OP Edited 2/19/2013, Change log:*
> -Added Dorregarays Battery Stats mod (Optional patches and fixes section)
> -Added new CM9 cminstall package links, thanks Mpgrimm2
> -Added links for new Dos batch files that work in winXP, thanks Gradular
> -Added Build dates/names to the cminstall file links
> 
> *OP Edited 2/13/2013, Change log: *
> -Added DorregaraysCamera Config V4update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-config4.zip Download:
> -Added New Novacom files links. Updated "Easy Way guide."
> -Corrections and ongoing improvements.
> 
> *OP Edited 2/10/2013, Change log: *
> -Added Dorregarays Gyroscope test patch version 11 (Optional patches and fixes section)
> -"Easy way" guide revisions. Steps 3/4.
> -Additional corrections and reorganization of the OP.
> 
> *OP Edited 2/9/2013 changes:*
> -Added Dorregarays Gyroscope test patch version 10C (Optional patches and fixes section)
> -Added new download links for cminstall Moboot3.8 (Optional patches and fixes section)
> -Added Llama links & instruction (Bricking section)
> -Updated cminstall folder and Novacom links.
> -Read Me files now includes CM10 info, links and Troubleshooting section.
> -OP is receiving some much needed streamlining.
> -Added New Easy Way DOS Batch files (byGradular)


thanks. we owe you guys.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

flemgo said:


> thanks. we owe you guys.


We all owe thanks to our excellent developers Jcsullins & Dorregaray; who keep development of CM10 alive for the HP Touchpad. I believe a little positive reinforcement goes a long way









*Donate to the Developers:*
Donate to show your appreciation to our hard working developers Jcsullins & Dorregaray:

*Donate to **Jcsullins**:*

*Donate to Dorregaray:*


----------



## clhdpgh

PaperOrPlastic said:


> I've had CM10 running for a little over a month now, maybe 2 and I absolutely love it! One comment though or a question really. Has anyone experienced a lot of delay/lag randomly when using the keyboard, especially in landscape mode? I don't know why but this randomly happens to me where the keyboard seems to get very sluggish and slow. I've looked in settings but I can't seem to find anything to ease that up a bit and its usually only the keyboard because flipping through other apps, downloading via the play store, etc. all run very smoothly but when I go back to a text box where I need to use the keyboard, it is slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Anyone experience this? If anyone has any suggestions on how I can fix this, that would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


I experience this as well. It happens ANY time a keyboard is called up by an app. Play, Amazon, browser, game apps, whatever. I find that a quick reboot helps for a while but after a few times using it the keyboard delay shows back up.


----------



## Teejai

I use SwiftKey and get it sometimes, mind you I get it on my phone too.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vaccdroid

Ok an issue maybe someone can help me with. Used the uninstaller to get rid of CM9 from the touchpad. I downloaded the Novacom files (Java is installed ) amd installed them. I put the touchpad in USB mode and put in the commands and it gave me this message "novacomb socket was closed prematurley Novacom: unexpected EOF from server . I tried to re-install the Novacom drivers but it fails and I then tried to run it again from the command line and I get "Failed to connect to server" message. how do I get CM10 on my touchpad ? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gradular

vaccdroid said:


> Ok an issue maybe someone can help me with. Used the uninstaller to get rid of CM9 from the touchpad. I downloaded the Novacom files (Java is installed ) amd installed them. I put the touchpad in USB mode and put in the commands and it gave me this message "novacomb socket was closed prematurley Novacom: unexpected EOF from server . I tried to re-install the Novacom drivers but it fails and I then tried to run it again from the command line and I get "Failed to connect to server" message. how do I get CM10 on my touchpad ? any help would be appreciated.


 Try uninstalling novacom, reboot your pc, go to your program files folder and delete it, then reinstall novacom. don't forget to recopy the ACME files.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ndinfla

Can someone please point me to where I can enable dorregarys batt stats. Flashed it last night and can't seem to locate the toggle. I am running jc's 1216

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

ndinfla said:


> Can someone please point me to where I can enable dorregarys batt stats. Flashed it last night and can't seem to locate the toggle. I am running jc's 1216
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Once you flash, Just go to settings, battery. You should have a list of programs and other functions using the battery. If not reflash it.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## vaccdroid

Gradulit. said:


> Try uninstalling novacom, reboot your pc, go to your program files folder and delete it, then reinstall novacom. don't forget to recopy the ACME files.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thank you that did it. Much appreciated.


----------



## ndinfla

Gradular said:


> Once you flash, Just go to settings, battery. You should have a list of programs and other functions using the battery. If not reflash it.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thank you. I thought I was loosing my mind

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## vaccdroid

Got everything going BUT one question. Anyone use SplashTop ? I used it alot but does not work for me in CM10 . (Using Splashtop2) . I read through the threads a bit and could not find any answer, anyone have this issue and a workaround ?


----------



## Gradular

vaccdroid said:


> Got everything going BUT one question. Anyone use SplashTop ? I used it alot but does not work for me in CM10 . (Using Splashtop2) . I read through the threads a bit and could not find any answer, anyone have this issue and a workaround ?


I use the original splashtop on my touchpad and when im away from home.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nypaulie

Gradular said:


> I use the original splashtop on my touchpad and when im away from home.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


This program sounds exactly like what I have been looking for. Anyone using it with Linux?


----------



## ulall

vaccdroid said:


> Got everything going BUT one question. Anyone use SplashTop ? I used it alot but does not work for me in CM10 . (Using Splashtop2) . I read through the threads a bit and could not find any answer, anyone have this issue and a workaround ?


Had the same issue
Solved
Go to settings in splashtop
Now choose compatible mode


----------



## vaccdroid

That did the trick , Thanks alot



ulall said:


> I ran into the same issue but was able to solve it
> 
> Had the same issue
> Solved
> Go to settings in splashtop
> Now choose compatible mode


----------



## synchron

I am one of the minority where the 12/16 Rom fc's apps alot no matter how many times I flash it over the 12/11. I would like to try wiping or cmuninstalling and then use acme3install to put 12/16 on cleanly but I fail to understand the Nandroid restore process. Won't this put back 12/11 ROM again? Or do I flash 12/16 one more time once everything is cleaned. Obviously, I want to keep my apps and config, hense, the reason for restoring.


----------



## razzbaronz

synchron said:


> I am one of the minority where the 12/16 Rom fc's apps alot no matter how many times I flash it over the 12/11. I would like to try wiping or cmuninstalling and then use acme3install to put 12/16 on cleanly but I fail to understand the Nandroid restore process. Won't this put back 12/11 ROM again? Or do I flash 12/16 one more time once everything is cleaned. Obviously, I want to keep my apps and config, hense, the reason for restoring.


Try advanced -> fix permissions in TWRP if you're on it, or fix permissions in CWM. This may fix the FCs without needing to flash again.
If you nandroid restore you are back to exactly how you were when you backed up (meaning you'll be on 12/11 with all apps settings etc.). You shouldn't need to restore anything as far as I know. Go back to the 12/11 nandroid, then flash the new .zip in recovery. Fix permissions, wipe cache/davlik. See how it works.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

synchron said:


> I am one of the minority where the 12/16 Rom fc's apps alot no matter how many times I flash it over the 12/11. I would like to try wiping or cmuninstalling and then use acme3install to put 12/16 on cleanly but I fail to understand the Nandroid restore process. Won't this put back 12/11 ROM again? Or do I flash 12/16 one more time once everything is cleaned. Obviously, I want to keep my apps and config, hense, the reason for restoring


If you previously installed using Acme3, you should have the needed 400mb system partition (vs 350mb w/acme1&2) and can do future installs/updates/backups/restores using CWM6 or Twrp 2.3.3.0 and up. If you do an "advanced Restore" (sometimes called a dirty install) you can keep all the apps and settings from the previous CM10 with the 12/16 version. If you are using CWM6, you can get some specifics of how to do this in the CWM6 thread linked in my signature.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For RolandDeschain79, updated CM9 packs for your OP...

CM9 20130224 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.03 MB
CM9 20130224 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.17 MB


----------



## noseph

nypaulie said:


> This program sounds exactly like what I have been looking for. Anyone using it with Linux?


Splashtop requires a streamer to be installed on your target pc. From their website (www.splashtop.com) - "Splashtop Streamer supports Ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04; currently there is no support for other versions of Ubuntu or other Linux distributions". I have not used the Linux streamer but have used the Windows streamer for several years with both the Android Client and WebOS Client.


----------



## Gradular

Roland, I updated my Installer and put the batch files in one zip for those that already have everything else installed.

TouchpadPCfiles-0.3 45.38 MB

cmbatchfiles.rar 633 B


----------



## hotppcchickie

i went back to cm9 bc it offers better flash stability i used acme3 to uninstall cm10 . if i want tp can i reload cm10 with cwm6 or do i have to get back on the pc?​


----------



## flemgo

how do i get [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] tapatalk on my cm10 touchpad?[/background]


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hotppcchickie said:


> i went back to cm9 bc it offers better flash stability i used acme3 to uninstall cm10 . if i want tp can i reload cm10 with cwm6 or do i have to get back on the pc?​


Yep, you can just flash the CM10 Rom and Gapps through CWM6. You just need ACMEInstaller3 to change the system partition to 400mb. I prefer to make a Nandroid backup and switch back and forth like that. I've had problems flashing CM9 over CM10.


----------



## comhack

noseph said:


> Splashtop requires a streamer to be installed on your target pc. From their website (www.splashtop.com) - "Splashtop Streamer supports Ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04; currently there is no support for other versions of Ubuntu or other Linux distributions". I have not used the Linux streamer but have used the Windows streamer for several years with both the Android Client and WebOS Client.


Actually, it is available from the AUR repo on Archlinux:


Code:


╔═ [email protected] 11:42 PM<br />
╚═══ ~-> yaourt -Ss splashtop<br />
aur/splashtop 2.0.0.11-5 (13)<br />
	High-performance audio-video streaming server


----------



## Mpgrimm2

flemgo said:


> how do i get [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] tapatalk on my cm10 touchpad?[/background]


Did you try installing it from the play store?


----------



## vaccdroid

Ok been a couple of days with CM10 (Long time CM9 user) and love it so far but one issue. When going into setting I get freezes that last 20 seconds, especially when going into APPS and trying to delete an APP. Wonder if a known issue , thanks.


----------



## Dryphter

Hi all,
I just upgraded to CM10 this morning. Everything seems to be OK except the camera doesn't work. I flashed the v5 camera update and still doesn't load. I click the icon and get 'Unfortunately, the camera has stopped."

Any pointers on what to try?

Edit: So it seems I have 2 camera icons. One works (yay!) and one crashes. Can't delete the one that doesn't work...


----------



## Gradular

Dryphter said:


> Hi all,
> I just upgraded to CM10 this morning. Everything seems to be OK except the camera doesn't work. I flashed the v5 camera update and still doesn't load. I click the icon and get 'Unfortunately, the camera has stopped."
> 
> Any pointers on what to try?


Did you just flash the cm10 over cm9 or did you acmeuninstall first?

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Dryphter

Gradular said:


> Did you just flash the cm10 over cm9 or did you acmeuninstall first?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


I ran acmeinstaller3 over CM9 - no acmeuninstall. Should I do the uninstall and re-install?


----------



## Salvation27

Dryphter said:


> I ran acmeinstaller3 over CM9 - no acmeuninstall. Should I do the uninstall and re-install?


How did you install CM9? ACME3 or an earlier version like ACME2?


----------



## Dryphter

Salvation27 said:


> How did you install CM9? ACME3 or an earlier version like ACME2?


I'm not 100% sure, but I think it was ACME3. It was already present in my Palm, Inc folder before I did the update today.

The camera does work if I use the right camera icon. One icon works, one doesn't. Everything else seems to be


----------



## Gradular

Dryphter said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think it was ACME3. It was already present in my Palm, Inc folder before I did the update today.
> 
> The camera does work if I use the right camera icon. One icon works, one doesn't. Everything else seems to be


Its better to uninstall and acmeinstall3 fresh. Use titanium backup to save your apps and data and then restore them easily. Which icons are you refering to?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nubar

Dryphter said:


> Hi all,
> I just upgraded to CM10 this morning. Everything seems to be OK except the camera doesn't work. I flashed the v5 camera update and still doesn't load. I click the icon and get 'Unfortunately, the camera has stopped."
> 
> Any pointers on what to try?
> 
> Edit: So it seems I have 2 camera icons. One works (yay!) and one crashes. Can't delete the one that doesn't work...


I froze mine using one of the app manager apps.

I think it's caused by installing the newer gapps instead of the older set that jcsullins recommends.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vaccdroid

Anyone having the issue of the volume always going up . I set my Touchpad to Mute and after an hour or 2 it goes back to full volume. Cant figure out why. Did not do that in CM9 ?


----------



## GnatGoSplat

Dryphter said:


> Hi all,
> I just upgraded to CM10 this morning. Everything seems to be OK except the camera doesn't work. I flashed the v5 camera update and still doesn't load. I click the icon and get 'Unfortunately, the camera has stopped."
> 
> Any pointers on what to try?
> 
> Edit: So it seems I have 2 camera icons. One works (yay!) and one crashes. Can't delete the one that doesn't work...


If you flashed the right GAPPS, what worked for me is using CWM to wipe the System partition and then reinstall the CM zip and GAPPS using CWM.
This can happen if you flashed CM10 over a CM9 that didn't have a working camera, even if you installed that old CM9 using ACMEInstaller3.


----------



## JohnA2u

Hey GnatgoSplat. Fancy meeting you here. Another Le Pan refuge.


----------



## ashimmy

Guys excuse me if this is an already answered question, but will there be any more updates to the CM10 ROMs? It has been 2 months and wondering what if any work is still being done on this. I am writing a new story for network world on jelly bean for the touchpad and am looking for some info


----------



## Dryphter

GnatGoSplat said:


> If you flashed the right GAPPS, what worked for me is using CWM to wipe the System partition and then reinstall the CM zip and GAPPS using CWM.
> This can happen if you flashed CM10 over a CM9 that didn't have a working camera, even if you installed that old CM9 using ACMEInstaller3.


With the CM10 download it had the GAPPS zip in it already. I assume that is the correct one. Everything else works - Play store, etc. I looked in system settings, apps, all apps, and found one for 'Camera' and I disabled it. The non-working camera icon went away and the other still works.

So I am going to let this run for a few days and if I see any issues I'll do an acmeuninstall and start over.


----------



## daplettner

I loaded the latest beta version of Google Chrome this morning, and for the first time it works for me using Jcsullins' 12/16 build of CM10. The best part is that the keyboard flashing is fixed.

Here is the link for the Chrome beta at the Play Store:

https://play.google....com.chrome.beta

-Dave


----------



## GnatGoSplat

JohnA2u said:


> With the CM10 download it had the GAPPS zip in it already. I assume that is the correct one. Everything else works - Play store, etc. I looked in system settings, apps, all apps, and found one for 'Camera' and I disabled it. The non-working camera icon went away and the other still works.
> 
> So I am going to let this run for a few days and if I see any issues I'll do an acmeuninstall and start over.


Sounds like you have the right GAPPS. The problem is some old junk lingers if you overwrote a CM9 with broken camera with CM10. Wiping System and reinstalling the CM10 .zip and GAPPS will ensure you have a "clean" system partition without any of that old broken stuff in it. You can leave your data partition intact so you don't lose any apps or data. Your case may be different, but I was able to verify this was why my camera was broken, because I had 1 camera app with a clean install and it worked, but if I just updated my old CM9, I had 2 camera apps, 1 working, 1 not. If I updated my old CM9 and wiped system, then reflashed CM10 and GAPPS with CWM, then I still had all my data, but just 1 working camera app as it should have been.


----------



## nevertells

ashimmy said:


> Guys excuse me if this is an already answered question, but will there be any more updates to the CM10 ROMs? It has been 2 months and wondering what if any work is still being done on this. I am writing a new story for network world on jelly bean for the touchpad and am looking for some info


Hey, haven't see you around in a while. Everyone is hoping and waiting for another release from J.C. This seems to be how he works, just drops off the map for a while and then comes back with a slew of improvements. He and Dorregary have added around ten changes to the gerrit in the last couple of weeks, so there must be something going on, it's just not obvious in the forums. If you want to track what is happening, go to this link:

http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/statuspen+project:CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin,n,z

I'm sure that you are aware that the CM team has moved on the JB 4.2.2(CM10.1) while J.C.'s work seems to be focused on 4.1.2.(CM10) From my limited understanding of what it takes to implement any version of Android on the TouchPad, I doubt we will ever see CM10.1, but who knows, J.C. might just surprise us.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Hey, haven't see you around in a while. Everyone is hoping and waiting for another release from J.C. This seems to be how he works, just drops off the map for a while and then comes back with a slew of improvements. He and Dorregary have added around ten changes to the gerrit in the last couple of weeks, so there must be something going on, it's just not obvious in the forums. If you want to track what is happening, go to this link:
> 
> http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/statuspen+project:CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin,n,z
> 
> I'm sure that you are aware that the CM team has moved on the JB 4.2.2(CM10.1) while J.C.'s work seems to be focused on 4.1.2.(CM10) From my limited understanding of what it takes to implement any version of Android on the TouchPad, I doubt we will ever see CM10.1, but who knows, J.C. might just surprise us.


I know he will.. Rough 10.1 mods are out.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> I know he will.. Rough 10.1 mods are out.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I would be happy to just see the TouchPad CM10 in nightly status.


----------



## hotppcchickie

has jcs confirmed if he will release another cm 10? 2 months seems like an eternity copared to the cm9 weeklies


----------



## BigOnes69

Our sytem just needs fixes its very stable. I imagine he has his eye on Ubunto Touch at this point. Once they get this to a stable Alpha stage in the next couple of months it will leave a lot of the operating systems playing catch up. The phone, Tablet, and computer acting almost as one system. I know if i had his capabilities I would be porting this and making it stable.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hello HP TouchPad Users, good news. It appears the Chrome browser is finally working properly with JB. There was a recent update that seems to have fixed issues with flicking and the keyboard disappearing. I have updated my OP accordingly, why not try it out for yourself and leave a little feedback here.

*OP Edited 2/28/2013, Change log:*
-Unofficial release notes updated.
-Removed "The Google Chrome browser has issues with many devices, like flickering and the Keyboard disappearing."
-With a recent update, Chrome now appears to be working properly with JB.
-Note* You may need to manually select the update from the Play Store.
-Thanks to GuyIncognito721 for discovering this


----------



## JohnA2u

Chrome beta is working perfectly for me in cm10. Regular chrome was nearly unusable. Probably completely unrelated but I have had network time sync issues across all my ROMs for the last two days. Cm9 and 10 even while rolling back to a previous back up. 
I don't want it to be January 1st 1970 at 4am. I was a freshman in high school and it was not a good year for me!


----------



## dballs

After having some problems upgrading from CM9 to CM10 I finally tried a couple things and got it to install CM10. I followed everything from the guide multiple times but it always got stuck on the "Cyanogen(mod) Loading..." screen and wouldn't boot into CM10.

Do a NANDRIOD backup first and then *make sure to do a data wipe* before upgrading to CM10

Then it loaded flawlessly into CM10! Hope this helps someone with the same issues.


----------



## minist

Just wanted to confirm that chrome stable (non-beta) is working perfectly, and the most recent swype, which is just icing on the cake!


----------



## Salvation27

Love SWYPE! Even over SwiftKey!


----------



## hotppcchickie

dballs said:


> After having some problems upgrading from CM9 to CM10 I finally tried a couple things and got it to install CM10. I followed everything from the guide multiple times but it always got stuck on the "Cyanogen(mod) Loading..." screen and wouldn't boot into CM10.
> 
> Do a NANDRIOD backup first and then *make sure to do a data wipe* before upgrading to CM10
> 
> Then it loaded flawlessly into CM10! Hope this helps someone with the same issues.


how do i do a data wipe?


----------



## nevertells

hotppcchickie said:


> how do i do a data wipe?


CWM or TWRP factory/data reset


----------



## All

nevertells said:


> I would be happy to just see the TouchPad CM10 in nightly status.


Same here, always looking forward to them. a very big thank you to the developers involved.

With that said, may I appeal to the developers for the option to remove WebOS completely now, please?

Haven't been using WebOS for ages, more or less since CM7, then CM9 and now CM10. Probably this is the same for many of us here as well. I do have sentiments with WebOS (and am happy that it will live-on on some TVs one day) but CM10 is now light years ahead. Just make it optional to those who could use the extra space? The TouchPad is now getting quite long in the tooth, so please consider this appeal before it gets irrelevant. With respect, any seconders?


----------



## ashimmy

Guys I am getting a strange thing all of a sudden. Running CM10 for a few weeks, but in the last week if I power off the TP it won't reboot, just dead like brick. There is plenty of battery left though. Nothing I do in way of pressing buttons works. If I plug it in and let it sit a while it will then boot up. But if I shut it down same thing happens. Any ideas what this could be? Is it a CM10 thing you think? anyone else have this happen to them? Looking for some help
thanks


----------



## lifeisfun

Many people having this problem (not only on cm10 but even in webOS) reboot works fine but powering off and back on is problem. It should eventually power back on just try once in the while. Sometimes it takes minutes but sometimes hours even days.


----------



## nevertells

ashimmy said:


> Guys I am getting a strange thing all of a sudden. Running CM10 for a few weeks, but in the last week if I power off the TP it won't reboot, just dead like brick. There is plenty of battery left though. Nothing I do in way of pressing buttons works. If I plug it in and let it sit a while it will then boot up. But if I shut it down same thing happens. Any ideas what this could be? Is it a CM10 thing you think? anyone else have this happen to them? Looking for some help
> thanks


Looks like you are having a hardware issue. I think the first thing I would do is completely uninstall Android and see how it behaves with just WebOS running.


----------



## hotppcchickie

ashimmy said:


> Guys I am getting a strange thing all of a sudden. Running CM10 for a few weeks, but in the last week if I power off the TP it won't reboot, just dead like brick. There is plenty of battery left though. Nothing I do in way of pressing buttons works. If I plug it in and let it sit a while it will then boot up. But if I shut it down same thing happens. Any ideas what this could be? Is it a CM10 thing you think? anyone else have this happen to them? Looking for some help
> thanks


i had this same probem' and went back to cm9 - it doesnt happen to me on cm9...


----------



## vaccdroid

Issue I mentioned before. I tried everthing but cant figure out why this happens. I set my volume to Mute but when i go back to my Touchpad the volume is back up to full. I dont know if its happening after I put the touchpad on the charger or what. Anyone have a solution.


----------



## ashimmy

nevertells said:


> i had this same probem' and went back to cm9 - it doesnt happen to me on cm9...


guys I followed the debrick process and I recevied an abort on multi failure. I went to rerun script and had to press power/vol down and home and my TP booted up still on full battery. all seems to be fine. I am scared to death to shut it down though.


----------



## nevertells

ashimmy said:


> guys I followed the debrick process and I recevied an abort on multi failure. I went to rerun script and had to press power/vol down and home and my TP booted up still on full battery. all seems to be fine. I am scared to death to shut it down though.


You did specifically what J.C. has advised against.


----------



## lifeisfun

ashimmy said:


> guys I followed the debrick process and I recevied an abort on multi failure. I went to rerun script and had to press power/vol down and home and my TP booted up still on full battery. all seems to be fine. I am scared to death to shut it down though.


Don't be, I did experiment with it many times and every time I got it running again it just takes time. Anoyng but better then permanent brick I guess 
When I tried several times the Debrick procedure on mine it always ends on:
Requesting SoftwareVersion...


----------



## ashimmy

nevertells said:


> You did specifically what J.C. has advised against.


Nevertells I thought it said that if script doesn't complete you can end and start again. That is what I did


----------



## Gradular

ashimmy said:


> Nevertells I thought it said that if script doesn't complete you can end and start again. That is what I did


JC said if you can boot into anything that you should not run the debrick process, as there are chances it will actually cause a brick. This process writes to different ROM chips raw data, that any hiccup could cause an issue when being written.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Nevertells I thought it said that if script doesn't complete you can end and start again. That is what I did


By the way, did you ever try uninstalling android and just try running it with just WebOS like I suggested?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hello HP TouchPad Users, Great news!

I have just spotted a new Build of Jcsullins CM10 for the HP touchPad, Time for testing! Thank you Jcsullins!

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview/cm-10-20130304-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip


----------



## ulall

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hello HP TouchPad Users, Great news!
> 
> I have just spotted a new Build of Jcsullins CM10 for the HP touchPad, Time for testing! Thank you Jcsullins!
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip


Any indication of what has changed?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ulall said:


> Any indication of what has changed?


I just finished downloading it but have not tested it yet. I am hoping that it incorporates Dorregarays latest patches and fixes the slow booting issues but I haven't seen any posts my Jcsullins about changes yet.


----------



## ulall

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I just finished downloading it but have not tested it yet. I am hoping that it incorporates Dorregarays latest patches and fixes the slow booting issues but I haven't seen any posts my Jcsullins about changes yet.


Great
downloading and eagerly awaiting reports


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Jcsullins cm-10-20130304 build appears to incorporate [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Dorregarays Gyroscope patch and Camera config patch but not the battery patch. Has anyone had a chance to benchmark it yet? Still took about the same amount of time to boot, more testing to come.[/background]

Androsensor


----------



## ulall

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Jcsullins cm-10-20130304 build appears to incorporate [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Dorregarays Gyroscope patch and Camera config patch but not the battery patch. Has anyone had a chance to benchmark it yet? Still took about the same amount of time to boot, more testing to come.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Tested with Android Sensor Box[/background]


booting is taking really long for mine
-- looks like stuck in a never ending loop
finally did it --- 
hmm -- lost all my apps and seems like the install did a reset instead of just cache wipe
syncing account so will be a while


----------



## drmarble

The biggest change in James Sullins' new version ( http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview/cm-10-20130304-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip ) is improved wifi drivers. Now you can set the wifi to turn off when sleeping and it will wake up correctly. This should give much better sleeping battery life. This is the only secret jcsullins change that I know of from the irc.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Uploading CM10 "cminstall" packs now for RolandDeschain79's OP. I will keep the 20121216 versions until there is more feedback on the new release. Just let me know when you are comfortable with the newer version for your OP RolandDeschain79.

CM10 20130304 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 236.10 MB

CM10 20130304 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 236.24 MB


----------



## Gradular

Tabletsupportforums just posted on facebook a direct link to this build...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nm3210

Gradular said:


> Tabletsupportforums just posted on facebook a direct link to this build...


Kinda dangerous since we have no idea what it's going to be like yet, eh?


----------



## ulall

restored the older version since syncing to google acct was taking forever, and then reflashed with the new Rom taking care to wipe cache and not data
seems to be working fine but with no obvious speed or other improvements -- must wait for a scoop on what is better


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Uploading CM10 "cminstall" packs now for RolandDeschain79's OP. I will keep the 20121216 versions until there is more feedback on the new release. Just let me know when you are comfortable with the newer version for your OP RolandDeschain79.
> 
> CM10 20130304 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 236.10 MB
> 
> CM10 20130304 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 236.24 MB


Moboot 3.8 version of pack uploaded for the OP.


----------



## ashimmy

Gradular said:


> JC said if you can boot into anything that you should not run the debrick process, as there are chances it will actually cause a brick. This process writes to different ROM chips raw data, that any hiccup could cause an issue when being written.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Before running the script it was dead as a doornail. Only after script aborted did it come to life


----------



## ashimmy

By the way, did you ever try uninstalling android and just try running it with just WebOS like I suggested?

Seeing as how i could not get the machine to boot up or even go in USB mode that was going to be pretty hard


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> The biggest change in James Sullins' new version ( http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip ) is improved wifi drivers. Now you can set the wifi to turn off when sleeping and it will wake up correctly. This should give much better sleeping battery life. This is the only secret jcsullins change that I know of from the irc.


Thank you very much for this information. I will disable my juice defender and test this out, improved WiFi drivers and battery life is great news for everyone!

Big thanks to Jcsullins and [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Dorregarays for their continued support of CM10 on the HP TouchPad, hip hip, Hooray







[/background]


----------



## Mpgrimm2

I see a new CM9 Nightly also for the OP (can't find a working changelog). Won't be able to try the new CM10 till after the wife goes to bed in an hour or so.

CM9 20130303 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.05 MB
Moboot 3.8 version uploading now...
CM9 20130303 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.19 MB


----------



## RolandDeschain79

I am seeing some very low battery drain during sleep like -5ma! Thats lower than I was getting in CM9(-25ma), very interesting. Can anyone else confirm these findings?


----------



## hotppcchickie

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I am seeing some very low battery drain during sleep like -5ma! Thats lower than I was getting in CM9(-25ma), very interesting. Can anyone else confirm these findings?


how do u turn wifi off during sleep? is thatvwhat u are doing?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Up and running on clean install (format system, data & cache) of new cm10 & gapps followed by Ti Backup 'restore' of user apps ( will report back later). USB OTG works.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## ulall

ulall said:


> restored the older version since syncing to google acct was taking forever, and then reflashed with the new Rom taking care to wipe cache and not data
> seems to be working fine but with no obvious speed or other improvements -- must wait for a scoop on what is better


Hmm 
Gmail comes in but will not go out now
Stuck on sending
Rebooted led to a double reboot
Gmail problem still not solved


----------



## ulall

Uninstalled gmail and reinstalled 
Now itnis working
But not all routers are shiwing up despite refresh
And mail processing is still very slow
Despite reboots
Speedtest shows v strong connection


----------



## ashimmy

Hey forum members I wrote up my recent adventures with CM10 and de-bricking with JC Sullins scripts. Should get our touchpads some love. I mention JC and some of the great folks here on the boards.
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/ubuntu-de-bricked-my-android-jelly-bean-touchpad


----------



## colt223

Hard to believe its been nearly 3 months without a new preview build to play with.
I don't have my TP here with me at work, but I will be playing with this release tonight for sure. Looking forward to it, since I have been running the 12/16 build as my daily ROM and it has been great.
Thanks to the Dev team, good to know there is still some TP love out there.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hotppcchickie said:


> how do u turn wifi off during sleep? is thatvwhat u are doing?


I added a note into the OP about the settings, I still find that the WiFi can be slow to disconnect but it does seem faster overall.

"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Improved WiFi drivers, WiFi can now be set to turn off when the TouchPad is sleeping.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-WiFi->Settings(3 dots upper right)->Advanced->Keep WiFi on during sleep."[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm seeing a big improvement with the battery drain during sleep. Its the lowest I have ever seen on the HP Touchpad @ -4/-5ma. I was having a bit of trouble Syncing gmail but I just reinstalled the app and it was fine. I lost only 7% battery life while me and the TouchPad were sleeping







[/background]

A big thank you to Jcsullins for this Rom, i'm thrilled to see improved battery life and WiFi with this latest build of CM10.


----------



## theechap

I upgraded from the 12/16 build to the new one and have noticed very poor battery performance so far. I just rebooted to test it out idling for a while but it was averaging around -160. For me, the 12/16 build was running great - no major issues at all.

Edit: My wifi is set to always on, which is what I've set it on for over a year.


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I added a note into the OP about the settings, I still find that the WiFi can be slow to disconnect but it does seem faster overall.
> 
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Improved WiFi drivers, WiFi can now be set to turn off when the TouchPad is sleeping.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-WiFi->Settings(3 dots upper right)->Advanced->Keep WiFi on during sleep."[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm seeing a big improvement with the battery drain during sleep. Its the lowest I have ever seen on the HP Touchpad @ -4/-5ma. I was having a bit of trouble Syncing gmail but I just reinstalled the app and it was fine. I lost only 7% battery life while me and the TouchPad were sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/background]
> 
> A big thank you to Jcsullins for this Rom, i'm thrilled to see improved battery life and WiFi with this latest build of CM10.


 I've found it takes a lil bit to connect to Google the first time after installing 0304, but then it connects right away after that. (I restored my 1216 rom to test the cache restore) Maybe its rebuilding wifi config files the first time? I also realized alot of my saved routers are missing.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## hotppcchickie

RolaIdDeschainWiFi rtimestamp= said:


> I am seeing some very low battery drain during sleep like -5ma! Thats lower than I was getting in CM9(-25ma), very interesting. Can anyone else confirm these findings?


I am seeing amazingly fast wifi reconnection after sleep - approx 2 seconds. 
My battery drain is awesome too -11ma consistently. On cm9, I was -32 at best.
Only negative is i can't get flash working again for hulu-watching purposes.


----------



## emorency

running into an issue installing starts with installing update then installation aborted directly after it starts cwm is up to date tried wiping dalvik and cache no help so far any suggestions?


----------



## PaperOrPlastic

Question: Is there any hope that flash (for videos via web browsers) will be 100% stable on cm10? I noticed the OP has it listed as a known issue stating that it isn't fully supported on Jelly Bean. So is this a general known error in all Jelly Bean-run devices or is it s a specific CM10-Touchpad issue? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hotppcchickie

U need to follow mpgrimm's instructions:
http://rootzwiki.com...5-edit-1-31-13/

Worked like charm after doing what he said.


emorency said:


> running into an issue installing starts with installing update then installation aborted directly after it starts cwm is up to date tried wiping dalvik and cache no help so far any suggestions?


----------



## twosheds

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I added a note into the OP about the settings, I still find that the WiFi can be slow to disconnect but it does seem faster overall.
> 
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Improved WiFi drivers, WiFi can now be set to turn off when the TouchPad is sleeping.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-WiFi->Settings(3 dots upper right)->Advanced->Keep WiFi on during sleep."[/background]


Just to be sure that I've got it right - Do you set the '[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Keep WiFi on during sleep' setting to 'Never' ?[/background]


----------



## Tivangelist

Pile me on as (at least) the third user to see insanely low battery drain of -4 mA during sleep. Incredible.



RolandDeschain79 said:


> I added a note into the OP about the settings, I still find that the WiFi can be slow to disconnect but it does seem faster overall.
> 
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Improved WiFi drivers, WiFi can now be set to turn off when the TouchPad is sleeping.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-WiFi->Settings(3 dots upper right)->Advanced->Keep WiFi on during sleep."[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm seeing a big improvement with the battery drain during sleep. Its the lowest I have ever seen on the HP Touchpad @ -4/-5ma. I was having a bit of trouble Syncing gmail but I just reinstalled the app and it was fine. I lost only 7% battery life while me and the TouchPad were sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/background]
> 
> A big thank you to Jcsullins for this Rom, i'm thrilled to see improved battery life and WiFi with this latest build of CM10.


----------



## emorency

hotppcchickie said:


> U need to follow mpgrimm's instructions:
> http://rootzwiki.com...5-edit-1-31-13/
> 
> Worked like charm after doing what he said.


Tried this stil not working







?


----------



## noseph

PaperOrPlastic said:


> Question: Is there any hope that flash (for videos via web browsers) will be 100% stable on cm10? I noticed the OP has it listed as a known issue stating that it isn't fully supported on Jelly Bean. So is this a general known error in all Jelly Bean-run devices or is it s a specific CM10-Touchpad issue? Thanks in advance!


Adobe decided to not support Flash on newer devices starting from Jelly Bean onward, not specifically a CM10 on TouchPad issue.


----------



## Salvation27

PaperOrPlastic said:


> Question: Is there any hope that flash (for videos via web browsers) will be 100% stable on cm10? I noticed the OP has it listed as a known issue stating that it isn't fully supported on Jelly Bean. So is this a general known error in all Jelly Bean-run devices or is it s a specific CM10-Touchpad issue? Thanks in advance!


Android's Adobe won't support Flash anymore. Sideload APK and hope for best


----------



## Hand-Check

I found a bit of trouble with the 2013-03-04 test of CM10.

I had a problem with the TouchPad not turning on with the first try after setting the "Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep" to "Never." I would have to press the power button, then wait 2 seconds and press it again to get it to turn on. It looked like it wouldn't wake the screen until the power button was pressed after the Wi-Fi had reconnected.

From the 2012-12-16 version of CM10, I had Lock Screen: Screen Security: Screen Lock set to "None" (instead of "Slide"). Once I changed that back to "Slide," it turned on and off as it should (with the Lock Screen always in Landscape, annoyingly).

I've changed the Screen Lock back to "None," and it seems to be okay, so maybe some flag needs to be set (or reset).

Other than that, the 03-04 version seems pretty good so far.

Thanks, jcsullins for the continued hard work.


----------



## ksadams1

Is there anything different to do if one already has the CM10 build installed, and you want to load the newest version? Or, do you just repeat the same steps as for doing a new install? I have CM10 12-16 build running on two touchpads, and my family loves the performance. The touchpad really is a nice piece of hardware (IMHO).


----------



## theechap

If you already properly installed CM10, then to update it you just install the update with the recovery of your choice and clear your cache and dalvik cache and reboot. Any reboot after an update will take quite a bit longer than normal.


----------



## vbelo

What about graphics in Google Chrome ?


----------



## nevertells

ashimmy said:


> I see a new CM9 Nightly also for the OP (can't find a working changelog). Won't be able to try the new CM10 till after the wife goes to bed in an hour or so.
> 
> CM9 20130303 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.05 MB
> Moboot 3.8 version uploading now...
> CM9 20130303 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.19 MB


The only thing I originally saw in the bbqlog was the ability to view the change log from settings/about tablet. I don't remember that being in there before, but that is what the text in the bbqlog says.


----------



## TJude

My updates are not installing. CWM (6.0.1.9) is telling me "Installation aborted." and I get a pic of a dead android with a red exclamation point in his hatch. I'm using mbt3.5 which I believe is right!

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## noseph

theechap said:


> My updates are not installing. CWM (6.0.1.9) is telling me "Installation aborted." and I get a pic of a dead android with a red exclamation point in his hatch. I'm using mbt3.5 which I believe is right!
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Did you verify the md5 of your update?


----------



## ashimmy

Let me remind you of what you originally posted:

"Guys I am getting a strange thing all of a sudden. Running CM10 for a few weeks, but in the last week if I power off the TP it won't reboot, just dead like brick. There is plenty of battery left though. Nothing I do in way of pressing buttons works.* If I plug it in and let it sit a while it will then boot up.* But if I shut it down same thing happens. Any ideas what this could be? Is it a CM10 thing you think? anyone else have this happen to them? Looking for some help"

Based on what I highlighted in red, what I understood you were saying that you could get it to boot up at times. That is not bricked. So on one of those times when you could get it booted up I was suggesting that you uninstall Android and try it just running WebOS. If that is not the case, then I guess trying the debrick script is worth a try.

Nevertells, my fault for confusing you. Then it went down again and I couldn't get it to boot up ever (at least not for a few days). It was my intention when it booted to wipe out Android and do a clean install. For now though I am just using it as is. Thanks for all of your help always around these boards ;-)


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I added a note into the OP about the settings, I still find that the WiFi can be slow to disconnect but it does seem faster overall.
> 
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Improved WiFi drivers, WiFi can now be set to turn off when the TouchPad is sleeping.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-WiFi->Settings(3 dots upper right)->Advanced->Keep WiFi on during sleep."[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm seeing a big improvement with the battery drain during sleep. Its the lowest I have ever seen on the HP Touchpad @ -4/-5ma. I was having a bit of trouble Syncing gmail but I just reinstalled the app and it was fine. I lost only 7% battery life while me and the TouchPad were sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/background]
> 
> A big thank you to Jcsullins for this Rom, i'm thrilled to see improved battery life and WiFi with this latest build of CM10.


I find -4mA a bit suspicious Roland. The real tell will be actual battery usage over a period of time.


----------



## ksadams1

Thanks Theechap, very easy to use clockwordmod, I chose the 3-04 build zip file, it found the update file, installed, and updated Android. Everything worked like a charm. Noseph - thanks for the reminder, but I did remember to do the nandroid backup first, and copy the update file off onto the desktop for backup in case ( Nanroid is very easy to use as well). I had a major hard drive failure once without having a current backup   - I will never do that again. Now with external drives so inexpensive, I always do a complete backup that goes offsite in case something really bad happens, like your house burning down.


----------



## nevertells

PaperOrPlastic said:


> Question: Is there any hope that flash (for videos via web browsers) will be 100% stable on cm10? I noticed the OP has it listed as a known issue stating that it isn't fully supported on Jelly Bean. So is this a general known error in all Jelly Bean-run devices or is it s a specific CM10-Touchpad issue? Thanks in advance!


Man, this has been discussed ad-nauseam. Getting Flash to work in any version of JB is at best a crap shoot. It is no longer supported by Android and most likely, app developers are starting to remove support for it from their apps because of this. One can side load Flash, but how well it works or doesn't work is not a bug or an error, it's a fact.


----------



## nevertells

twosheds said:


> Just to be sure that I've got it right - Do you set the '[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Keep WiFi on during sleep' setting to 'Never' ?[/background]


The current state of the wifi drivers allows us to set "Keep WiFI on during sleep" to never. Before we got to where we are now, setting it to always was a work around to try to over come wifi issues. That is no longer needed. I find that at boot up, my wifi is up and ready in around ten seconds and when waking up from sleep, wifi is on almost instantly.


----------



## nevertells

ashimmy said:


> Nevertells, my fault for confusing you. Then it went down again and I couldn't get it to boot up ever (at least not for a few days). It was my intention when it booted to wipe out Android and do a clean install. For now though I am just using it as is. Thanks for all of your help always around these boards ;-)


Read your article. That should generate some interest in the debricking process and hopefully some happy TouchPad users.

Good to see the debricking appears to have helped. From what I have deduced from reading about bricked TP's, there appears to be a select group of them that is vulnerable to this happening. I have seen reports of users who have let their TP drain to zero numerous times and just plugged it in and waited for it to boot back up. It's up to them if they want to tempt fate.

What I was suggesting was to eliminate the possibility of your problem being CM10 induced or being a hardware problem, was running it with just WebOS installed and see how it behaves. If it does happen again, I am not aware that having Android installed is a requirement for the debricking scripts to work. If it is any consolation, most of the reports I have seen of bricked TP's is when they are allowed to drain to far down. Your issue of it appearing to happen when you turn yours off and try to turn it back on seems to be an anomaly. Keep us posted on your adventure.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

PaperOrPlastic said:


> Question: Is there any hope that flash (for videos via web browsers) will be 100% stable on cm10? I noticed the OP has it listed as a known issue stating that it isn't fully supported on Jelly Bean. So is this a general known error in all Jelly Bean-run devices or is it s a specific CM10-Touchpad issue? Thanks in advance!


It does work but you need to have the Dolphin Browser, Adobe flash APK and double tap the videos. Support for flash has been removed so a work around is the best we can hope for.

1)Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.47 Android 4.0+ Download:
http://www.2shared.c..._Android_4.html

2)Play Store version of the Dolphin Browser(HP TouchPad):
https://play.google....nyBrowser&hl=en


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> I find -4mA a bit suspicious Roland. The real tell will be actual battery usage over a period of time.


I looked at my history while my tp slept a few hours. I averaged -9 ma/min. A few jumps which I guess was different apps waking wifi up for updates.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> It does work but you need to have the Dolphin Browser, Adobe flash APK and double tap the videos. Support for flash has been removed so a work around is the best we can hope for.
> 
> 1)Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.47 Android 4.0+ Download:
> http://www.2shared.c..._Android_4.html
> 
> 2)Play Store version of the Dolphin Browser(HP TouchPad):
> https://play.google....nyBrowser&hl=en
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [media]http://youtu.be/S-Lua95JxeI


Have you messed around with the latest version of Chome? When I launch one of your videos, Chrome opens a YouTube window and flawlessly plays the video. When I hit the back button, it takes me right back to Chrome. The keyboard is rock solid and I see no flicking on screen anywhere. I also like what I like to call it's "fat finger" feature. When I try to tap a on screen button, if Chrome can't figure out what I am trying to tap, it blows up that portion of the screen so I can tap the correct button. I'm actually starting to like it over the other browsers I have been using. If they don't screw it up in a future update, I just may make it my browser of choice.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Have you messed around with the latest version of Chome? When I launch one of your videos, Chrome opens a YouTube window and flawlessly plays the video. When I hit the back button, it takes me right back to Chrome. The keyboard is rock solid and I see no flicking on screen anywhere. I also like what I like to call it's "fat finger" feature. When I try to tap a on screen button, if Chrome can't figure out what I am trying to tap, it blows up that portion of the screen so I can tap the correct button. I'm actually starting to like it over the other browsers I have been using. If they don't screw it up in a future update, I just may make it my browser of choice.


I have been trying chrome out recently, since I've heard that the Keyboad issues were fixed. I do like Chrome but mostly becuase it syncs all my broswer links between computers.

I just made a new video about the latest build. I heard talk of a little kernel modification over at XDA. Is there some irc chat for CM10? I need a link







 Check the date of it, seems interesting. 

http://youtu.be/5jyOyXimiII


----------



## ndinfla

I have been running chrome beta for the last week and haven't had any issues. Everything syncs up fine and no problems to report

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I have been trying chrome out recently, since I've heard that the Keyboad issues were fixed. I do like Chrome but mostly becuase it syncs all my broswer links between computers.
> 
> I just made a new video about the latest build. I heard talk of a little kernel modification over at XDA. Is there some irc chat for CM10? I need a link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the date of it, seems interesting.


I have not heard that Roland. I just checked the the 20121205 rom I have installed and except for the date, the other stuff under Kernel Version is the same.

Yes, the syncing of the bookmarks is a plus too. One reason I use Firefox. It's fully synced between my desktop and all my Android devices.


----------



## ndinfla

Just flashed 3/4. Went smooth. Then I tried to flash the battery stat update and had all kinds of trebuchet force close to the point of I had to reflash 3/4. Not sure if it was an anomaly or not. Anyone had this happen?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

ndinfla said:


> Just flashed 3/4. Went smooth. Then I tried to flash the battery stat update and had all kinds of trebuchet force close to the point of I had to reflash 3/4. Not sure if it was an anomaly or not. Anyone had this happen?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


You might want to post this in this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39202-battery-stats/

Dorregaray is the one who put out that patch and that is where it has been discussed.


----------



## lagreat

Just updated to 3/4 and here's what I face
- after booting instead of 'Android is upgrading' its shows as %1$s and spme text after that. Reboot, clear caches and same thing again 
- i had this issue a while ago and this has resurfced again - Netflix stops working. That was due to the fact that I am using WebOS like changer, I will need to wait till that is fixed to reuse WebOS patch. Netflix works well without WebOS patch
- also did complete wipe and instll using acmeinstaller3 and still get %1$s screen. And ther is also No SIM card on lock screen

Back to 12/16.

Thanks to JCSullins for all the hard work


----------



## chaarger

Camera is sideways for me. Not sure if that is still a known issue since this is the first update I installed with the camera working.


----------



## nevertells

Just ran Speedtest.net app and throughput is significantly faster since installing the 0304 rom.


----------



## monkeyass408

hmm im having trouble with charging the device. Charges for about a couple of minutes then checked on it again and refused to charge (this was at about 52% battery life). Restarted and got a forced reboot. Now it is charging again. Otherwise everything seems fine. Battery drain during sleep is -6 or -7.

Anyone overclock their cpu to 1.5 ghz? I use cpu master and set the frequency on boot. Everytime i restart i get cpu master safe mode saying error and it locks up my TP.

OC never crashed on me in cm9 but moving over to CM10. It keeps crashing. Im gonna do away with CPU master for now and see if its the root of the problem


----------



## ericdabbs

It seems like the mic for Google video chat or Google Hangouts still does not work correctly and the camera keeps flickering in Google Hangouts on the 03/04 build. Anyone can confirm this? I just tested it and the user on the other end cannot hear me.


----------



## Gradular

lagreat said:


> Just updated to 3/4 and here's what I face
> - after booting instead of 'Android is upgrading' its shows as %1$s and spme text after that. Reboot, clear caches and same thing again
> - i had this issue a while ago and this has resurfced again - Netflix stops working. That was due to the fact that I am using WebOS like changer, I will need to wait till that is fixed to reuse WebOS patch. Netflix works well without WebOS patch
> - also did complete wipe and instll using acmeinstaller3 and still get %1$s screen. And ther is also No SIM card on lock screen
> 
> Back to 12/16.
> 
> Thanks to JCSullins for all the hard work


 do you have any preware mods installed on the webos side?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## hotppcchickie

Is busybox included in this latest jb ROM?


----------



## sstar

No

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## con500

lagreat said:


> Just updated to 3/4 and here's what I face
> - after booting instead of 'Android is upgrading' its shows as %1$s and spme text after that. Reboot, clear caches and same thing again
> - i had this issue a while ago and this has resurfced again - Netflix stops working. That was due to the fact that I am using WebOS like changer, I will need to wait till that is fixed to reuse WebOS patch. Netflix works well without WebOS patch
> - also did complete wipe and instll using acmeinstaller3 and still get %1$s screen. And ther is also No SIM card on lock screen
> 
> Back to 12/16.
> 
> Thanks to JCSullins for all the hard work


Same thing here. I am running one f the latest CM9 nightly though. I am also experiencing many FC on opening any given app or settings tab and always shows the line of text %1$s in place of the normal 'Wait' or 'Quit Application'.

For me it definitely seems to be related to the Webos Mod (switcher app/mod) since it was the only thing i flashed over the nightly and it was directly after flashing this mod that the issue appeared. Problem is the issue still remains even after another flash to remove the mod. When it reboots, instead of seeing 'android is updating' again all i see is %1$s and finally boots into cm9.
No biggie really, just frustrating with the FCs. And frustrating cause i really liked the webos mod








It is weird though that there are not many others with the issue which is givig me Doubt and that i may be wrong about the mod


----------



## Geekswife1992

lagreat said:


> Just updated to 3/4 and here's what I face
> - after booting instead of 'Android is upgrading' its shows as %1$s and spme text after that. Reboot, clear caches and same thing again
> - i had this issue a while ago and this has resurfced again - Netflix stops working. That was due to the fact that I am using WebOS like changer, I will need to wait till that is fixed to reuse WebOS patch. Netflix works well without WebOS patch
> - also did complete wipe and instll using acmeinstaller3 and still get %1$s screen. And ther is also No SIM card on lock screen
> 
> Back to 12/16.
> 
> Thanks to JCSullins for all the hard work


This happened to me as well when I tried to flash 3/4 + gapps + battery stats. I used my nandroid to go back to 12/16 and then reflashed without thebattery stats. All is working very smooth and so far the battery life is crazy good! -8mA was the highest drain in sleep for over eight hours.


----------



## Dorregaray

I've just created the battery stats for 20130304 build: http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/cmtouchpad/update-cm10-20130304-battery-stats.zip
the previous one was made for 20121216 build and is not working correctly.


----------



## hotppcchickie

Dorregaray said:


> I've just created the battery stats for 20130304 build: http://goo.im/devs/D...ttery-stats.zip
> the previous one was made for 20121216 build and is not working correctly.


Seems like busy box is causing issues - u seeing same thing?


----------



## Tivangelist

Battery life update for 0304 build - left my TouchPad fully charged starting at 9:30 last night. 10 hours later with no use, turned the screen on and the battery was at 96%. For reference, the 12/16 build it would have (typically) have drained to about 86-7% in that same amount of time.

Checking the actual drain with Battery Monitor Widget, most of the night it was at -6 mA, with the occasional spikes we've all learned to expect.

So at least for me, and so far, the better battery life is real. I have no idea how jcsullins has accompished this, but well done!


----------



## Wellzy4eva

RolandDeschain79 said:


> It does work but you need to have the Dolphin Browser, Adobe flash APK and double tap the videos. Support for flash has been removed so a work around is the best we can hope for.
> 
> 1)Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.47 Android 4.0+ Download:
> http://www.2shared.c..._Android_4.html
> 
> 2)Play Store version of the Dolphin Browser(HP TouchPad):
> https://play.google....nyBrowser&hl=en


Is there a way to find out what version of flash you have installed?


----------



## Gradular

Wellzy4eva said:


> Is there a way to find out what version of flash you have installed?


 app info in settings, click on adobe flash. It gives the full version number at the top.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## GnatGoSplat

I upgraded to 0304 last night from 1216 using CWM. No problems at all. I did format of /system before upgrading.
Battery life for me wasn't great under 1216 and doesn't seem to be that much better with 0304. It dropped about 20% overnight with Wifi set to sleep when the tablet sleeps.


----------



## JDeCarlo

With the 12/16 build, if I moved out of my current WiFi zone, it would not automatically connect to any WiFi. I would have to manually go into settings and use the "reload" icon.

With the 0303 build, that is no longer the case. it will try to connect to known WiFi automatically again.

Yay.



RolandDeschain79 said:


> I added a note into the OP about the settings, I still find that the WiFi can be slow to disconnect but it does seem faster overall.
> 
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Improved WiFi drivers, WiFi can now be set to turn off when the TouchPad is sleeping.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-WiFi->Settings(3 dots upper right)->Advanced->Keep WiFi on during sleep."[/background]


----------



## FMinMI

(deleted)


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Dorregaray said:


> I've just created the battery stats for 20130304 build: http://goo.im/devs/D...ttery-stats.zip
> the previous one was made for 20121216 build and is not working correctly.


Thank you Dorregary, your patches complete my TouchPad I will add a note about it in the OP


----------



## AardvarkSagus

I was definitely celebrating this 3-04 ROM after being so long since the last one. I have been using 12-16 this whole time and loving it, but having a couple hiccups.

Because of those slight issues, I figured I'd start from scratch. Ran the uninstaller, then installed 3-04. Added in the 2048 partition extension and things were going great. That's where I got stupid. Without thinking I flashed the Battery stats for 12-16 and the Gyroscope fix (I think it was 12b). I see now that there is a 3-04 specific battery stats fix. Also, when I tried a gyroscope app (Gyrospace 3D wallpaper) the gyroscope looks to be reporting 90 degrees off.

Did I bork it installing those? Is anyone else experiencing the Gyroscope issue? Can they be removed? I'm hoping just flashing the 3-04 battery stats update will correct the problem there, but would I have to reflash the whole ROM to get the gyroscope working again? If necessary I will wipe it and start over, but that's a lot of work. Especially since I am only restoring my app installation via TB rather than the system, just in case that brings over any of the problems.

Also, if I do have to reflash 3-04, does it require a system partition wipe and is it safe to do so yet from TWRP (2.4.3 I think)?


----------



## nevertells

AardvarkSagus said:


> I was definitely celebrating this 3-04 ROM after being so long since the last one. I have been using 12-16 this whole time and loving it, but having a couple hiccups.
> 
> Because of those slight issues, I figured I'd start from scratch. Ran the uninstaller, then installed 3-04. Added in the 2048 partition extension and things were going great. That's where I got stupid. Without thinking I flashed the Battery stats for 12-16 and the Gyroscope fix (I think it was 12b). I see now that there is a 3-04 specific battery stats fix. Also, when I tried a gyroscope app (Gyrospace 3D wallpaper) the gyroscope looks to be reporting 90 degrees off.
> 
> Did I bork it installing those? Is anyone else experiencing the Gyroscope issue? Can they be removed? I'm hoping just flashing the 3-04 battery stats update will correct the problem there, but would I have to reflash the whole ROM to get the gyroscope working again? If necessary I will wipe it and start over, but that's a lot of work. Especially since I am only restoring my app installation via TB rather than the system, just in case that brings over any of the problems.
> 
> Also, if I do have to reflash 3-04, does it require a system partition wipe and is it safe to do so yet from TWRP (2.4.3 I think)?


You are really treading in uncharted territory. When you start flashing stuff into a rom that does not belong there, how can anyone answer you if you borked your install when folks don't go around doing that on a regular basis. You flashed the gyro fix when Dorregary has specifically stated that it was included in this rom, so that's another bad.

So to start, did you make a nandroid backup? If you did, restore it and try again. If you didn't, then the safest way is to start over. Folks use TB to restore their user installed apps and data all the time. You cannot restore system apps, you will cause problems. One can also use cwm to restore just the user apps and data from a nandroid backup. If you have to do it the hard way, I bet you won't make the stupid mistakes again.







Also, the battery stats is still kind of experimental, so you might try leaving that out to start with until you know you have the latest rom running successfully.

I would not reflash 3-04 over the top of what you have already done. By starting over using ACME3 your /system partition will be clean and the proper size. TWRP 2.4.3.1 you think? You really need to be aware of what you are using so you don't make mistakes again.


----------



## thro

theechap said:


> I upgraded from the 12/16 build to the new one and have noticed very poor battery performance so far. I just rebooted to test it out idling for a while but it was averaging around -160. For me, the 12/16 build was running great - no major issues at all.
> 
> Edit: My wifi is set to always on, which is what I've set it on for over a year.


I also have poor battery performance around -160ma (losing 1% about every 15 minutes) with 0304. Tried acmeuninstaller/acmeinstaller3 with same results, I tried wifi "never" and "always on". I guess it is back to 1216 with around -30ma.


----------



## nevertells

Having now had a chance to allow my TP to sleep overnight, from a full charge, after 8 hours, it used 5% battery. BMW reported varying rates of discharge from -5mA to -70mA. I did notice that in settings/battery, reported that wifi was on constantly even though I have it set to "never". I manually turned wifi off and letting it sleep again to see what gets reported.


----------



## lifeisfun

nevertells said:


> Having now had a chance to allow my TP to sleep overnight, from a full charge, after 8 hours, it used 5% battery. BMW reported varying rates of discharge from -5mA to -70mA. I did notice that in settings/battery, reported that wifi was on constantly even though I have it set to "never". I manually turned wifi off and letting it sleep again to see what gets reported.


It would be good idea to disable autosync as well


----------



## nevertells

lifeisfun said:


> It would be good idea to disable autosync as well


That should help. We also need to allow a few days to pass for others to test and report back what they find.


----------



## nypaulie

Can I update CM10 to 3/4 from my current one (12/16) using TWRP, or do I need to use ACME(3)?


----------



## AardvarkSagus

nevertells said:


> You are really treading in uncharted territory. When you start flashing stuff into a rom that does not belong there, how can anyone answer you if you borked your install when folks don't go around doing that on a regular basis. You flashed the gyro fix when Dorregary has specifically stated that it was included in this rom, so that's another bad.
> 
> So to start, did you make a nandroid backup? If you did, restore it and try again. If you didn't, then the safest way is to start over. Folks use TB to restore their user installed apps and data all the time. You cannot restore system apps, you will cause problems. One can also use cwm to restore just the user apps and data from a nandroid backup. If you have to do it the hard way, I bet you won't make the stupid mistakes again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the battery stats is still kind of experimental, so you might try leaving that out to start with until you know you have the latest rom running successfully.
> 
> I would not reflash 3-04 over the top of what you have already done. By starting over using ACME3 your /system partition will be clean and the proper size. TWRP 2.4.3.1 you think? You really need to be aware of what you are using so you don't make mistakes again.


Yeah, I know I'm walking a risky path here. I have enough backups to not be too afraid of starting from scratch if necessary. I know I should have read further, but in my meager defense, I was following the initial post in this thread and didn't manage to see where the gyroscope was mentioned as included. I was really wondering if anyone else has the gyro responding at 90 degrees off.

I have a nandroid backup, but I was trying to get away from using it because there were some other weird hiccups going on that I don't know where they came from. For instance, Chrome was saying it wasn't compatible with this device and wouldn't update to the nice working one. That is fine now with 3-04 by the way.

I'm not too terrible far into this setup, and I want a very nice clean install so I guess I will just start over. It looks like you're telling me I don't need to uninstall, just use the ACMEInstaller3 again? That is useful and will save me a little time. The initial post is a touch confusing. At one point it says that only ACMEInstaller(2 or 3) should be used for full Android installs, but at another it says that TWRP or CWM is ok to do so. I usually just play it safe and run with the cleanest method lately. I'll probably do a Nandroid as soon as I get the install running, before flashing any thing other than Gapps. That way I have a clean start stored locally to try again in case of further tomfoolery.

The nice thing is, I am constantly aware of how fragile this unofficial android install is and as such a full brick won't ruin me at all. Every bit of valuable data is backed up and duplicated offsite.

Thanks again nevertells for helping me out. You've been a great asset here along side jcsullins and Dorregary. Nice that I can count on help and not *too* stern a lecture for my idiocy.


----------



## jschumann

I still can't get Google Calendar to sync. My Google account won't sync....removed and added again, still no luck. Second Google account does sync OK> My friend loaded 3/4 and his calendar works.....


----------



## lifeisfun

nypaulie said:


> I still can't get Google Calendar to sync. My Google account won't sync....removed and added again, still no luck. Second Google account does sync OK> My friend loaded 3/4 and his calendar works.....


Several installations here, all syncing fine.


----------



## lagreat

Gradular said:


> do you have any preware mods installed on the webos side?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I dont think I have anything on webos side I just booted it up and there is nothing but the regular webos. Did have it a LONG long time ago if I recollect. Anything I can do to check as the icons to check do not exist in webos. I had to doctor the TP using CM9 as I got into issue where webos like patch was not updated and Netflix was not connecting with error 13000. If you or someone can remind me how to confirm it'll be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Raverrevolution

PHENOMENAL battery usage!!! I hope this sticks like it is. I had zero drain from last night til now.


----------



## Seaspyder

Help!

I just installed CM10 over CM9 and I have a problem. First of all it started bootlooping- CM logo comes up, it then goes black and started to reboot.
After a few times (>8) I restarted and checked i could get to webos ok (no problem).
I restarted and it bootlooped again. I went into TWRP (2.2.0) and cleared the caches and tried to reboot. It will not exit TWRP it has the message: E:system is not installed - preventing reboot!
What do I do- I cannot switch it off or anything. Help!


----------



## NewbyJE

Seeing this release, I had to dust off my old Wi-Fi TP (been using the 4G version since last April). It had to sit on the charger for several hours, then booted into WebOS and charged up fine. Went through a clean ACMEUninstaller and ACME Installer3, etc. loading James Sullins new CM10 test build. GApps did not install correctly the first time and I had to reinstall. Then, I did not change the "Keep WiFi on during sleep" setting from 'Always'. And I did not turn off account autosync.

It has been running all day with a WiFi connection at work. During screen off, it used 4 to 8 ma with an occasional bump to less than 100 ma. Just came home from work and did not have it set up for my home WiFi yet. Noticed it was using only 3 to 4 ma during screen off with "No Internet connection".

Amazing! Thank you very much James.

Cannot wait to try it in my builds for the TouchPad 4G and see what kind of improvement it makes.


----------



## Gradular

NewbyJE said:


> Seeing this release, I had to dust off my old Wi-Fi TP (been using the 4G version since last April). It had to sit on the charger for several hours, then booted into WebOS and charged up fine. Went through a clean ACMEUninstaller and ACME Installer3, etc. loading James Sullins new CM10 test build. GApps did not install correctly the first time and I had to reinstall. Then, I did not change the "Keep WiFi on during sleep" setting from 'Always'. And I did not turn off account autosync.
> 
> It has been running all day with a WiFi connection at work. During screen off, it used 4 to 8 ma with an occasional bump to less than 100 ma. Just came home from work and did not have it set up for my home WiFi yet. Noticed it was using only 3 to 4 ma during screen off with "No Internet connection".
> 
> Amazing! Thank you very much James.
> 
> Cannot wait to try it in my builds for the TouchPad 4G and see what kind of improvement it makes.


 you have working cm10 builds for the 4g version?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## NewbyJE

Seaspyder said:


> you have working cm10 builds for the 4g version?


Releases of CyanogenMod for the HP TouchPad 4G can be downloaded here: http://forums.webosn...tml#post3334901

John


----------



## mauk

I had installed CM10 0304 build yesterday morning. It has been working fine till now. All of a sudden the TP died on me and it does not boot up. I have left it plugged in for the last hour or so still not coming up. I know that my son was playing "Bad Piggies" when it died out.

Any thoughts/suggestions to revive my TP would be of great help.

Uday.


----------



## Madatsubomi

Out of curiosity, has anyone experienced a blank screen with Chrome?

I installed 3/04 build last night and it worked just fine, did some light browsing and then today when I've tried using it again. It simply shows a blank webpage, although it gives the impression the page is being loaded.


----------



## thro

nevertells said:


> Having now had a chance to allow my TP to sleep overnight, from a full charge, after 8 hours, it used 5% battery. BMW reported varying rates of discharge from -5mA to -70mA. I did notice that in settings/battery, reported that wifi was on constantly even though I have it set to "never". I manually turned wifi off and letting it sleep again to see what gets reported.


In my earlier post I stated having poor battery performance around -160ma (losing 1% about every 15 minutes) with 0304. Tried acmeuninstaller/acmeinstaller3 with same results, I tried wifi "never" and "always on".

I went back to 1216 and from a full charge, after 8 hours, it used 4% battery with around a -28ma with no spikes (this is with wifi on). I do not know how accurate 0304 is reporting after reading other post showing 100% after 1 hour of game play then going to webos showing 79% and others saying 100% after many hours..

I am using Battery Monitor Widget.


----------



## Salvation27

nypaulie said:


> Help!
> 
> I just installed CM10 over CM9 and I have a problem. First of all it started bootlooping- CM logo comes up, it then goes black and started to reboot.
> After a few times (>8) I restarted and checked i could get to webos ok (no problem).
> I restarted and it bootlooped again. I went into TWRP (2.2.0) and cleared the caches and tried to reboot. It will not exit TWRP it has the message: E:system is not installed - preventing reboot!
> What do I do- I cannot switch it off or anything. Help!


You shouldn't have installed CM10 over CM9- unless you have used ACMEInstaller 3 for CM9, also make sure you're using the latest/ greatest CWM. Also- try resetting it by pressing the key combo.


----------



## reddo

mauk said:


> I had installed CM10 0304 build yesterday morning. It has been working fine till now. All of a sudden the TP died on me and it does not boot up. I have left it plugged in for the last hour or so still not coming up. I know that my son was playing "Bad Piggies" when it died out.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions to revive my TP would be of great help.
> 
> Uday.


I had something similar happen to me, (using it fine, suddenly with 50% battery left it shut off and wouldn't come back) it was a hardware failure the battery came disconnected from the motherboard thankfully I still had warranty but I remember there were a fair number of guides out there on how to fix it yourself. hopefully you don't have this problem but it's a possibility


----------



## Sneaky

I installed the latest version of CM10 onto my touchpad (i did everything correctly) and I am getting an SD card error. I don't think it's the 50 app problem or whatever i've seen because i haven't installed any new apps when I updated. Even if it is the 50 app problem i can't even go to my sd card to delete any. It says "Removed SD card - SD card removed. Insert a new one". I also cannot see any files on my touchpad from my PC when I connect it via USB. Need some help! I thought going to CM10 was going to be an upgrade lol...


----------



## Unnamed

I've just test CM10 on my TP, look like it's stable than CM9 . 3G USB dongle work great, but still need external power supply







.
Hope the self-powered OTG kernel will be released soon (just like here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1893960)

Best,


----------



## colt223

I haven't had a chance to test everything yet, but wow my stand-by battery life improved dramatically. Dirty flash went fine, all my games I have tried still work great.
A few things went missing, which was a little odd. MX Player, Jellybean keyboard, and a few others I had to re-install.

But for the battery: I was getting around -30 to -38 while asleep on the 12/16 build. On the 03/04 build I am getting around -7 give or take.
Awesome!


----------



## Gradular

Unnamed said:


> I've just test CM10 on my TP, look like it's stable than CM9 . 3G USB dongle work great, but still need external power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Hope the self-powered OTG kernel will be released soon (just like here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1893960)
> 
> Best,


 there will be no self powered kernel as the internals are not wired for it. See mpgrimms links in his signature for more info. The one is prewired for it. Its just not enabled by default due to its small battery.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

I noticed the Touchpad still thinks its charging in both battery widget and the notification bar when connected to usb. But of course the ma is still in the negatives in batter widget. It does say 'Connected as usb device' instead of "charging" though.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki



colt223 said:


> I haven't had a chance to test everything yet, but wow my stand-by battery life improved dramatically. Dirty flash went fine, all my games I have tried still work great.
> A few things went missing, which was a little odd. MX Player, Jellybean keyboard, and a few others I had to re-install.
> 
> But for the battery: I was getting around -30 to -38 while asleep on the 12/16 build. On the 03/04 build I am getting around -7 give or take.
> Awesome!


 I noticed the missing apps too. couldn't figure out a pattern to why those. But thankfully I had tb pro to fix that quickly. Except koushs new superuser wouldn't load.









Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## lifeisfun

Is there way to adjust auto screen brightness level?
I would love to use auto but I find the screen way to bright.

Thanks


----------



## Salvation27

lifeisfun said:


> Is there way to adjust auto screen brightness level?
> I would love to use auto but I find the screen way to bright.
> 
> Thanks


Set it in a dark room


----------



## JDeCarlo

colt223 said:


> I still can't get Google Calendar to sync. My Google account won't sync....removed and added again, still no luck. Second Google account does sync OK> My friend loaded 3/4 and his calendar works.....


Have you tried reflashing gapps? I had to do that on my installation of 3/4. That got all my "won't sync" issues resolved, although I had to re-enter my account information.

It also made "missing apps" (try to run it and it says not installed or missing) show up again. My guess is something to do with Google Play and internal settings about what apps are known.


----------



## colt223

I did notice there was a new gapps dated 03/01 for CM10.1, but I have not tried it yet.
I honestly cant even remember what version I have been running. I might just flash the newest release and go from there. (after a full back-up of course) 

http://goo-inside.me/gapps


----------



## nevertells

colt223 said:


> I did notice there was a new gapps dated 03/01 for CM10.1, but I have not tried it yet.
> I honestly cant even remember what version I have been running. I might just flash the newest release and go from there. (after a full back-up of course)
> 
> http://goo-inside.me/gapps


Don't do that, use the 20121011 gapps.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

colt223 said:


> Is there way to adjust auto screen brightness level?
> I would love to use auto but I find the screen way to bright.
> 
> Thanks


I use RootDim to adjust the level of my brightness to lower than what is normally allowed in android. Its better in the dark and saves extra battery life too


----------



## pjanoocap

thank you for a wonderful job u guys, just one question this new 20130304 is there still a problem with the dead touchpad if it runs out of battery?

Thank you


----------



## RolandDeschain79

pjanoocap said:


> thank you for a wonderful job u guys, just one question this new 20130304 is there still a problem with the dead touchpad if it runs out of battery?
> 
> Thank you


Read the OP
Its not so much a problem with the Rom but HP TouchPads in general.
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Jcsullins has Added an automatic shutdown at 3%, The Touchpad gives the battery symbol at about 2%.[/background]

However you can Simply remove the risk of your Touchpad running out of batteries. Install one of these free apps and set up a profile and you will never have a problem.

*-**Warning:*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]AutomateIt, Play Store Link[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Or[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]condition[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TouchPad a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.[/background]


----------



## lifeisfun

RolandDeschain79 said:


> That's actually the wrong gapps package for your Rom and might cause problems for you.You want the 20121011 package for CM10.
> 
> I use RootDim to adjust the level of my brightness to lower than what is normally allowed in android. Its better in the dark and saves extra battery life too


Thanks Roland 
BTW, awesome radio voice


----------



## sinbad21

I can't install this update, from CM10 11/16/12. The update aborts immediately:

CWM-based Recovery v5.0.2.6

-- Install from sdcard...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Installing update...
Installation aborted.

No other message. It's rough


----------



## venom4911

just updated my cm9 to latest cm10 build...everything went smoothly but one thing i noticed is that sometimes when navigating through the different menus in android settings my touchpad will stop responding for about 20-30 sec...the screen wont respond to any touches and at first i thought the touchpad actually had locked up but soon enough it comes back...anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Seaspyder

Salvation27 said:


> If you have CM10 (12/16) already installed- you can just flash the new ROM, clear cache/ dalvik and should be good to go!
> 
> Try going into App Manager- clear your cache, see if that works. If not- try clearing cache, uninstalling, then re-installing app. As stated by a few, it does take some time??
> 
> You shouldn't have installed CM10 over CM9- unless you have used ACMEInstaller 3 for CM9, also make sure you're using the latest/ greatest CWM. Also- try resetting it by pressing the key combo.


Rubbish! There is a whole Rootzwiki page giving instructions on how to install CM10 over CM9- you must use ACMEInstaller3 to install the CM10, not the CM9.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0304-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-3413/
Try to be more constructive or at least correct next time.


----------



## Gradular

sinbad21 said:


> I can't install this update, from CM10 11/16/12. The update aborts immediately:
> 
> CWM-based Recovery v5.0.2.6
> 
> -- Install from sdcard...
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Installing update...
> Installation aborted.
> 
> No other message. It's rough


You need to update your cwm. Also you might need to redownload 0304 rom. Use goomanager and it checks the md5 automatically to make sure the file wasn't corrupted.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## frostyguy

First I'd like to thank all the devs who were responsible for the continued support for the touchpad, without your dedication these tablets might as well have been paper weights.

I finally made the jump from cm9 to cm10 and everything is running amazingly smooth. The only problem that I have came across is my WiFi will not shut while in sleep mode, chose both options to never on while sleep and to not sleep while plugged in.

I did acme2uninstall than installed acme3install before upgrading.

Any solutions would be most appreciated.


----------



## Atlasstorm

Has anybody had any luck getting themes to stick on this rom, if so can you point me in the right direction? Edit: got it working, changed dpi to 140

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## hotppcchickie

Love cm9 and cm 10. Ive been checking eBay but touchpads go for bout $140. too much. lotsa cheap Android tabs out there. how can I tell if a cheap android tab can use cm9 or cm10?
Thanks


----------



## pakkman12

Ok, I bit the bullet and ran the upgrade from CM9 to CM10 using ACMEInstaller3. It seems to be work good except the camera. The camera FC's everytime . I've looked at all the posts since 3/4 update but didn't see anyone else with this issue. Anyone seen this and know how to fix it ?


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Well, I did a full uninstall and fresh install of 3-04. I'm still running into my gyroscope reporting 90 degress off. Easiest to see using gyrospace 3D live wallpaper. Everything else seems to be working just great though for me so I guess I'll be just leaving it alone.

Out of curiosity, does anyone know if there is a way to get the Android 4.2 keyboard and clock to make having to deal with 4.1 gapps a little easier?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

sinbad21 said:


> Ok, I bit the bullet and ran the upgrade from CM9 to CM10 using ACMEInstaller3. It seems to be work good except the camera. The camera FC's everytime . I've looked at all the posts since 3/4 update but didn't see anyone else with this issue. Anyone seen this and know how to fix it ?


Try clearing your caches and reflashing the CM10 Rom and Gapps files.

Like this but use the latest CWM6 not CWM5 like in the video.
http://youtu.be/ZDr2dnyJ7Vg?t=2m22s


----------



## nevertells

Seaspyder said:


> Rubbish! There is a whole Rootzwiki page giving instructions on how to install CM10 over CM9- you must use ACMEInstaller3 to install the CM10, not the CM9.
> http://rootzwiki.com...ds-edited-3413/
> Try to be more constructive or at least correct next time.


I'm not a mod here and don't play one on TV either, but thought I would mention that the expected behavior here in Rootzwiki is being polite. Salvation is actually correct that one can install CM10 over CM9 as long as ACMEInstaller3 was used to previously install CM9. How do I know, I've done it. If one wants to maintain their settings, apps and data, the process is a bit involved, but when done the result should work fine. And as always, one should make a nandroid backup before trying anything like this.


----------



## nevertells

frostyguy said:


> First I'd like to thank all the devs who were responsible for the continued support for the touchpad, without your dedication these tablets might as well have been paper weights.
> 
> I finally made the jump from cm9 to cm10 and everything is running amazingly smooth. The only problem that I have came across is my WiFi will not shut while in sleep mode, chose both options to never on while sleep and to not sleep while plugged in.
> 
> I did acme2uninstall than installed acme3install before upgrading.
> 
> Any solutions would be most appreciated.


I found the same thing. When I check settings/battery, the expanded readout shows that wifi was on the entire period. What is interesting, when I wake up my TP, for the first couple of seconds after the screen comes on, in the notification bar, it says "No Internet Connection" which says to me that wifi was off. I'm wondering if what that option in settings/battery is reporting is not correct. How are you determining that wifi is staying on constantly?


----------



## Pinan

nevertells said:


> When I check settings/battery, the expanded readout shows that wifi was on the entire period.


Fwiw. Mine is reporting correctly, that wifi is indeed off during Sleep, and shows "syncing up" when I wake the tablet.


----------



## nevertells

hotppcchickie said:


> Love cm9 and cm 10. Ive been checking eBay but touchpads go for bout $140. too much. lotsa cheap Android tabs out there. how can I tell if a cheap android tab can use cm9 or cm10?
> Thanks


You should check out get.cm. You will find all the supported devices there along with the TouchPad. You can also watch this thread on Google+ for announcement of new devices: https://plus.google.com/+CyanogenMod/posts

I don't know what you mean by cheap Android tablets, but I have found that CM does not create roms for off brand/cheap tablets.

One thing to think about, the 32GB TouchPad first sold for $500 before the fire sale. It's a quality device, not some cheap Android tablet. If you can pick one up for $140, that's a good deal. They used to ask $250 to $400 last year. You will also find them on Craig's List.


----------



## nevertells

pakkman12 said:


> Ok, I bit the bullet and ran the upgrade from CM9 to CM10 using ACMEInstaller3. It seems to be work good except the camera. The camera FC's everytime . I've looked at all the posts since 3/4 update but didn't see anyone else with this issue. Anyone seen this and know how to fix it ?


You might try Ucam Ultra or camera launcher for Nexus 7. I have heard of folks running into your problem when installing 10 over 9. It's the old Cm9 camera that is crashing. You might also want to try launching the camera from within the Gallery. Look for a camera icon on the top of the screen.

One other point of interest, Dorregaray fixed the zoom in the stock camera in this latest rom. Thanks D!


----------



## xuefer

version cm10 03-04
touchpad 16G wifi only

compass under webos looks fine. but the direction in google maps under cm10 03-04 does not look right. after i turn around 360 degree, the direction turns 180 degree. it doesn't looks even same in different orientation

the camera rotation setting does nothing for me, but changing camera profile will make the camera preview rotation/mirror


----------



## Gradular

xuefer said:


> I'm not a mod here and don't play one on TV either, but thought I would mention that the expected behavior here in Rootzwiki is being polite. Salvation is actually correct that one can install CM10 over CM9 as long as ACMEInstaller3 was used to previously install CM9. How do I know, I've done it. If one wants to maintain their settings, apps and data, the process is a bit involved, but when done the result should work fine. And as always, one should make a nandroid backup before trying anything like this.


 that is why my post count on a certain other forum is low.. can't even post my own topic...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## mauk

mauk said:


> I had installed CM10 0304 build yesterday morning. It has been working fine till now. All of a sudden the TP died on me and it does not boot up. I have left it plugged in for the last hour or so still not coming up. I know that my son was playing "Bad Piggies" when it died out.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions to revive my TP would be of great help.
> 
> Uday.


Thanks Reddo.

I left the TP in charging for around 9-10 hours. I held the home+power+volume down keys for close to 30 seconds and the TP powered up and I could boot to the CM10 0304.

Not sure why it died all of a sudden.

Thanks again.

Uday.


----------



## PaperOrPlastic

So I flashed the newest 03/04 build and I've experienced a few weird WiFi behaviors. I set a 15 minute delay for timeout when the TP is sleeping. Within the 15 min gap, it stays connected to WiFi no problem. After however, it disconnects. When I power the device again from sleep after 15, WiFi does not reconnect automatically and when I attempt to view the WiFi availability list, it never loads up despite the screen saying "loading." Also, I've tried to turn off the WiFi at this point but it never does, constantly staying on "on" and still loading. This is all resolved by rebooting. Is anyone experiencing this?


----------



## JohnA2u

Installed 3/4 on 3/4. No issues with the install and "most everything is working great. Here are the few issues I Am having.
1. The touchpad does not like to turn off. Especially if plugged in to charge. If I turn it off then plug it in it will start. If I plug it in and then turn it off it may or may not stay off.
2. Screen does not like to sleep. I'll tap the power button to turn off the screen and a few seconds later it will light up again.
3. Checked my battery stats. Screen is taking 76%. Maps are taking 13% wifi is taking 3%. Maps is not on or running as far as I know. Maps???? Whas up with that?
4. I am using compal (Ocean) Browser right now. As I am typing the the tabs at the top of the page are flickering. Not a problem just an observation.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Possible BT issue on 3/4 build:

My Bluetooth keyboard worked well with CM9, but does not work/connect on CM10. Anyone else?
(Full Cwm6 format of system, data, & cache, prior to flash. Clean install. System size 400mb from prior Acme3 flash)

My camera seems to be working fairly well.



JohnA2u said:


> 1. The touchpad does not like to turn off. Especially if plugged in to charge. If I turn it off then plug it in it will start. If I plug it in and then turn it off it may or may not stay off.


This is common with android on the Touchpad. Apparently the OS needs to boot to be able to charge. Unless I missed the memo.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## JohnA2u

I have a Le Pan ll tablet also same general hardware as the Touchpad. It does the same thing. Plug it in, it turns on. I just hadn't noticed the Touchpad doing it before.


----------



## xuefer

version 20130304
chrome render issue got fixed, but ...
qq hd starts up in black screen
qq hd mini starts up in frozen screen: looks like taking a snapshot of current desktop as its screen, never change
at least "QQ hd" was good in 20121216


----------



## alexeiw123

Has anyone noticed that when the keyboard is up, the language switch button shows twice?

Its been this way for me for quite a long time.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## thro

alexeiw123 said:


> Has anyone noticed that when the keyboard is up, the language switch button shows twice?
> 
> Its been this way for me for quite a long time.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Go to Settings -> Language & input -> uncheck "Selector notification"
You then will have only one input method show.


----------



## alexeiw123

thro said:


> Go to Settings -> Language & input -> uncheck "Selector notification"
> You then will have only one input method show.


thanks, I was just popping in to say I'd just found that setting, of course after I asked! But you beat me too it! Thanks though

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## QUYLE123

Hi.
My touchpad now no good for battery life. 
After charge full at morning, and after 10hours, it lost 50% 
and Battery usage data isn't avaiable.
I don't know why? Please let me know.
Thanks and best regards.


----------



## lifeisfun

QUYLE123 said:


> Hi.
> My touchpad now no good for battery life.
> After charge full at morning, and after 10hours, it lost 50%
> and Battery usage data isn't avaiable.
> I don't know why? Please let me know.
> Thanks and best regards.


Because you did not read the first post
Roland is spending lots of time to update it so people don't have to ask ove and over the same questions.


----------



## Salvation27

Seaspyder said:


> I'm not a mod here and don't play one on TV either, but thought I would mention that the expected behavior here in Rootzwiki is being polite. Salvation is actually correct that one can install CM10 over CM9 as long as ACMEInstaller3 was used to previously install CM9. How do I know, I've done it. If one wants to maintain their settings, apps and data, the process is a bit involved, but when done the result should work fine. And as always, one should make a nandroid backup before trying anything like this.


Sir- I'm sorry you feel that way. However, a few of us have been hanging around here since the very beginning. And as I stated- you CAN do it- if you used ACME3 for your CM9 install. People HAVE used ACME3 with CM9- which gave them a larger partition. And then flashed the newest CWM6, and THEN can do CM10 over it. Yes- back it up. Yes- be polite. Yes- learn alittle before you comment, because you're new to this realm 

And it's funny because, even you, posted that you flashed CM10 over CM9 and had problem(s).
The gentlemen that I replied to, which was YOU, said:

"*Help!

I just installed CM10 over CM9 and I have a problem. First of all it started bootlooping- CM logo comes up, it then goes black and started to reboot.
After a few times (>8) I restarted and checked i could get to webos ok (no problem).
I restarted and it bootlooped again. I went into TWRP (2.2.0) and cleared the caches and tried to reboot. It will not exit TWRP it has the message: E:system is not installed - preventing reboot!
What do I do- I cannot switch it off or anything. Help!*"

Please read, learn, and help each other. From the looks of it- you didn't use ACME3 with CM9, and that's why you said problems when you flashed over

Ok- show's over. Let's continue with the main topic/ discussions here


----------



## mikec23

All functioning after the latest upgrade, which is really good news, but I've noticed that the sound has a few problems:

1. in the browser the keyboard clicks randomly come back on after having turned them off in the settings
2. the overall level of sound seems lower, especially over bluetooth to a speaker.

Both of these problems were in ICS and were then fixed, so it is a bit of a shame that they seem to have crept back in. Any thoughts>

M


----------



## nypaulie

If, like me, you've been using the webOS "fix" - DON'T flash it over the new (03/04) CM10. It louses up trebuchet and I was forced to do a recover. (BTW, does anyone know how to fix this so a full recovery isn't necessary?)
It pays to pay close attention to the opening page, 'cause it is noted there that it doesn't work with "3/4" - I saw this _after_ I had to do the recover so I am passing this on to help prevent someone else from making the mistake I did.


----------



## colt223

Duh (about my new 0301 gapps comment).
I guess over the last 3 months with no new TP rom, I got so used to flashing 10.1 roms on my Galaxy S3 and my kids Kindle Fire, I forgot we weren't there yet.


----------



## hotppcchickie

nypaulie said:


> If, like me, you've been using the webOS "fix" - DON'T flash it over the new (03/04) CM10. It louses up trebuchet and I was forced to do a recover. (BTW, does anyone know how to fix this so a full recovery isn't necessary?)
> It pays to pay close attention to the opening page, 'cause it is noted there that it doesn't work with "3/4" - I saw this _after_ I had to do the recover so I am passing this on to help prevent someone else from making the mistake I did.


Forget trebuchet. give Nova a try. so. such better and easier to use BTW build updates


----------



## sinbad21

Always the same problem, now with [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]CWM-based Recovery v6.0.1.9, can't install last update :[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]CWM-based Recovery v6.0.1.9[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]-- Install from sdcard...[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Finding update package...[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Opening update package...[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Installing update...[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Installation aborted.[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]I have made a backup in CWM, then I have uninstalled [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod[/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] with ACMEUninstaller, then reinstalled [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod with ACMEinstaller3, then I have restored the backup and when I want to upgrade again to last CM10 it fails.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] If I try to apply the update of december again, no problem. The problem seems to come from update of march. I've verified the Zip file with MD5, it's ok.[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] [/background]


----------



## nypaulie

hotppcchickie said:


> Forget trebuchet. give Nova a try. so. such better and easier to use BTW build updates


What's the drill for substituting one for the other?


----------



## Salvation27

nypaulie said:


> What's the drill for substituting one for the other?


Nothing. You can install a launcher, and leave the other ones there. When you press "Home" softkey or center button- it'll ask "Which program you want to use"
You can either choose "Always" or "Just Once" to test out which launcher you wanna stick with.

If you press "Always" by accident- you can just go through your settings, and change that/ disable that. Also- if you don't like a launcher- you can just uninstall it.


----------



## nypaulie

Salvation27 said:


> Nothing. You can install a launcher, and leave the other ones there. When you press "Home" softkey or center button- it'll ask "Which program you want to use"
> You can either choose "Always" or "Just Once" to test out which launcher you wanna stick with.
> 
> If you press "Always" by accident- you can just go through your settings, and change that/ disable that. Also- if you don't like a launcher- you can just uninstall it.


So if I want to try Nova for instance I just install it via PlayStore?


----------



## Salvation27

Yes sir


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Salvation27 said:


> Always the same problem, now with [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]CWM-based Recovery v6.0.1.9, can't install last update :[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]CWM-based Recovery v6.0.1.9[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]-- Install from sdcard...[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Finding update package...[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Opening update package...[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Installing update...[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Installation aborted.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]I have made a backup in CWM, then I have uninstalled [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod[/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] with ACMEUninstaller, then reinstalled [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod with ACMEinstaller3, then I have restored the backup and when I want to upgrade again to last CM10 it fails.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] If I try to apply the update of december again, no problem. The problem seems to come from update of march. I've verified the Zip file with MD5, it's ok.[/background]


Sorry to hear you're having problems.

Download [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mpgrimm2 [/background]latest CM10 cminstall package, say thanks to him for hosting it; t[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]hen reinstalled [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod with ACMEinstaller3. Problem solved







[/background]

*A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-**20130304**)cminstall package Download:*

*Once you have it all installed try flashing this patch*

*(Optional) *Dorregaray[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] has created a flashable zip that restores the Battery Stats in CM10.[/background]
Download the flashable Battery Stats zip for jcsullins 2013/03/04 build here:
Thread for Dorregarays Battery Stats Patch:


----------



## craigsouthwick

Probably gonna get in trouble for askiing.

From my reading the suggested method from CM 9 to CM 10 is to Uninstall Android and then start from scratch with Acme3. The second best way is to install via TWRP or CWM clean (wipe caches, data, system).

If you already have a larger system partiion is there any point in trying to flash CM 10 over CM 9 with a simple dalvik/cache wipe?

Thanks,


----------



## Salvation27

craigsouthwick said:


> Probably gonna get in trouble for askiing.
> 
> From my reading the suggested method from CM 9 to CM 10 is to Uninstall Android and then start from scratch with Acme3. The second best way is to install via TWRP or CWM clean (wipe caches, data, system).
> 
> If you already have a larger system partiion is there any point in trying to flash CM 10 over CM 9 with a simple dalvik/cache wipe?
> 
> Thanks,


WE won't yell  ............ What ACME version did you use for CM9?


----------



## moronig

craigsouthwick said:


> Probably gonna get in trouble for askiing.
> 
> From my reading the suggested method from CM 9 to CM 10 is to Uninstall Android and then start from scratch with Acme3. The second best way is to install via TWRP or CWM clean (wipe caches, data, system).
> 
> If you already have a larger system partiion is there any point in trying to flash CM 10 over CM 9 with a simple dalvik/cache wipe?
> 
> Thanks,


I had already used AcmeInstaller3 to install CM10, but was using CM9 nightly as a daily driver. I installed this newest version with just a Cache wipe, and everything is working fine. No FC's so far, and great battery life. I also used Dorregaray's battery stats patch on top of it. I used TWRP to install it.


----------



## Salvation27

moronig said:


> I had already used AcmeInstaller3 to install CM10, but was using CM9 nightly as a daily driver. I installed this newest version with just a Cache wipe, and everything is working fine. No FC's so far, and great battery life. I also used Dorregaray's battery stats patch on top of it. I used TWRP to install it.


But which ROM did you flash? the 12/16 or the 3/4? Because from what I understand- 3/4 has the battery patch in it.


----------



## noseph

nypaulie said:


> So if I want to try Nova for instance I just install it via PlayStore?


Nova is a greate launcher, however it will not solve the issue with WebCM10, it needs to be updated in order to work with 20130304.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

craigsouthwick said:


> Probably gonna get in trouble for askiing.
> 
> From my reading the suggested method from CM 9 to CM 10 is to Uninstall Android and then start from scratch with Acme3. The second best way is to install via TWRP or CWM clean (wipe caches, data, system).
> 
> If you already have a larger system partiion is there any point in trying to flash CM 10 over CM 9 with a simple dalvik/cache wipe?
> 
> Thanks,


Due to problems with CWM5 this would be the safest way to upgrade

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Rom Flashing issues with CWM5 (Important):*[/background]

*The Problem:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Developer Green has advised that using CWM5 to install(flash) a nightly or format the /data and /system partitions, may introduce corruption into the file system.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-It is advised to avoid updating though CWM5 for this reason.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-By installing Jcsullins new CWM6 you can avoid future corruption.(Included)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]CWM6 Download[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]:[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Updating your Rom with CWM5 can cause the inode errors seen in double penguin mode while installing with the ACEMEInstaller3.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Due to corruption introduced from flashing/Updating Roms though CWM5, your system partition may have errors.[/background]

*The Solution: (Also the safest way to upgrade from CM9-CM10)*
-Uninstalling CyanogenMod with the ACMEUninstaller and freshly installing with the ACMEInstaller 3 will resolve any possible issues.
-To avoid problems when updating from CM9-CM10 you should first make a full Nandroid backup, then uninstall CM9.
-Next Fully install CM9 using the ACMEInstaller3.
-Once Complete restore your CM9 Nandroid backup,
-Now you can safely update from CM9- CM10 with the ACMEInstaller3 or
-You can also safely flash the CM10 Rom and gapps package with CWM6.
-It's fine to flash regular.zip files through CWM5; such as gapps files, fixes/patches and CWM6.zip These will not cause corruption and are safe for daily flashing.
-Use CWM6 from now on Download:
-Note* CWM6 has already been included for everyone using this guide to install CyanogenMod for the first time.
-For more information Please watch the CWM6 Video Here:


----------



## sinbad21

RolandDeschain79 said:


> A video about launchers and customizing your android device. I will show you how to fix it when you set it to always. I need to make and updated version of this video.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're having problems.
> 
> Download [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mpgrimm2 [/background]latest CM10 cminstall package, say thanks to him for hosting it; t[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]hen reinstalled [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod with ACMEinstaller3. Problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/background]
> 
> *A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-**20130304**)cminstall package Download:*
> 
> *Once you have it all installed try flashing this patch*
> 
> *(Optional) *Dorregaray[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] has created a flashable zip that restores the Battery Stats in CM10.[/background]
> Download the flashable Battery Stats zip for jcsullins 2013/03/04 build here:
> Thread for Dorregarays Battery Stats Patch:


Thank you, it worked with this method. So impossible to update without a PC with this build, for me.


----------



## xuefer

beside having incomplete/incorrect compass, the sound can be gone randomly in CM10.
headphone is not used to reproduced, nothing is plugged into the audio jack. it happens randomly, at least after some point not that i know of.
when it does, the sound is gone completely, i can see the following error in logcat

E/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
W/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
E/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
W/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
E/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
W/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
E/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
W/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
E/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
W/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory

the device has to be restarted to recover from this state

any idea on how to fix or avoid this problem?


----------



## nevertells

PaperOrPlastic said:


> So I flashed the newest 03/04 build and I've experienced a few weird WiFi behaviors. I set a 15 minute delay for timeout when the TP is sleeping. Within the 15 min gap, it stays connected to WiFi no problem. After however, it disconnects. When I power the device again from sleep after 15, WiFi does not reconnect automatically and when I attempt to view the WiFi availability list, it never loads up despite the screen saying "loading." Also, I've tried to turn off the WiFi at this point but it never does, constantly staying on "on" and still loading. This is all resolved by rebooting. Is anyone experiencing this?


I've never seen an option in wifi settings to set the amount of time until the wifi turns off after putting one's TP to sleep. I've see a setting to control the amount of time before one's TP locks the screen. Please show where one finds this setting.


----------



## craigsouthwick

Salvation27 said:


> WE won't yell  ............ What ACME version did you use for CM9?


I used the original ACME installer but subsequently I used the Data plus 2048 soilution from this thread. I actually have a 3.5 gb data partision with about 500 meg free. I hate moving apps to sd if it can be avoided so I prefer a large and wasteful /data partion.

* Nevermind. I just saw the difference between /system and /data. My System only has 299 mb so I better start from scratch.

Thanks


----------



## nevertells

nypaulie said:


> If, like me, you've been using the webOS "fix" - DON'T flash it over the new (03/04) CM10. It louses up trebuchet and I was forced to do a recover. (BTW, does anyone know how to fix this so a full recovery isn't necessary?)
> It pays to pay close attention to the opening page, 'cause it is noted there that it doesn't work with "3/4" - I saw this _after_ I had to do the recover so I am passing this on to help prevent someone else from making the mistake I did.


Tbob always includes an uninstall zip for each version of his WebOS switcher. All one should do if the patch does not work is use recovery to run the patch uninstaller.


----------



## nevertells

craigsouthwick said:


> I used the original ACME installer but subsequently I used the Data plus 2048 soilution from this thread. I actually have a 3.5 gb data partision with about 500 meg free. I hate moving apps to sd if it can be avoided so I prefer a large and wasteful /data partion.
> 
> Thanks


The 2048 patch has absolutely nothing to do with installing CM10 and the /system partition size. You say you used the original ACMEInstaller. To prepare one's TP for CM10, one needs to use ACMEInstaller3. That is why Salvation27 asked what ACME you used to install CM9. If you had used ACME3, then your TP would be prepared to install CM10. As you noted, the 2048 patch enlarges the /data partition, not the /system partition. Both of these enhancements takes away ram available to the SD card.

So to answer your question, if you used ACME3 to install CM9, you have a choice to use ACME3 again to install the CM10 rom and gapps or you can use cmw6 or the latest version of twrp to install from SD card the CM10 rom and gapps.


----------



## sstar

It's in settings, wifi, settings. Screenshot below.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## craigsouthwick

nevertells said:


> The 2048 patch has absolutely nothing to do with installing CM10 and the /system partition size. You say you used the original ACMEInstaller. To prepare one's TP for CM10, one needs to use ACMEInstaller3. That is why Salvation27 asked what ACME you used to install CM9. If you had used ACME3, then your TP would be prepared to install CM10. As you noted, the 2048 patch enlarges the /data partition, not the /system partition. Both of these enhancements takes away ram available to the SD card.
> 
> So to answer your question, if you used ACME3 to install CM9, you have a choice to use ACME3 again to install the CM10 rom and gapps or you can use cmw6 or the latest version of twrp to install from SD card the CM10 rom and gapps.


Thanks for the clarification. I only have 299 megs in my system partition so I must have used Acme1.

If I use TWRP will the CM10 Rom file "fix" or adjust the size of my system partition? Or should I quit being lazy and just do the uninstall?


----------



## noseph

nevertells said:


> Tbob always includes an uninstall zip for each version of his WebOS switcher. All one should do if the patch does not work is use recovery to run the patch uninstaller.


Unfortunately the uninstall only works on the CM versions it was made for since it is restoring the original framework etc of the CM version. What has always worked for me is nandroid backup before attempting an installation of WebCM10 and then a restore of that backup when WebCM10 fails on a untested CM version.


----------



## nevertells

sstar said:


> It's in settings, wifi, settings. Screenshot below.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


That's definitely something new. It must be one of the enhancements added by another dev during the time from J.C.'s last rom to this one. I would leave that set to it's lowest setting. My wifi behavior with "Keep wifi turned on during sleep" set to never is when I wake my TP up, I see "No Internet Connected" in the notification area for about three seconds and then my TP is connected to my router. It takes about ten seconds from the time my TP is fully booted up from off, until I get a wifi connection.

The strange thing is when I have a look at settings/battery and expand the graph, it shows that my wifi has been on the entire time. Only if I physically turn the wifi off from settings, does the graph show the wifi as having been off. So my question is, is wifi really turning off if the setting it set to "never" or is the battery graph incorrectly reporting wifi usage?


----------



## nevertells

noseph said:


> Unfortunately the uninstall only works on the CM versions it was made for since it is restoring the original framework etc of the CM version.


Are you speaking of the specific date rom or version of CM? His patch for CM9 dated 07/11 has worked on every nightly since then. According to him, if one tries that patch on a nightly and it does not work, then run the uninstall patch to return the rom to the way it was. I was figuring that the CM10 patch and uninstaller worked the same way.


----------



## Xsever

Even after upgrading from CM9 to CM10 using ACMEINSTALLER3 and the 0304 rom package, my system usage is 421mb and 20mb free with the video and ringtone files deleted.

Am I better off uninstalling and then reinstalling?

Thanks a lot for all the hard work.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## synchron

nevertells said:


> That's definitely something new. It must be one of the enhancements added by another dev during the time from J.C.'s last rom to this one. I would leave that set to it's lowest setting. My wifi behavior with "Keep wifi turned on during sleep" set to never is when I wake my TP up, I see "No Internet Connected" in the notification area for about three seconds and then my TP is connected to my router. It takes about ten seconds from the time my TP is fully booted up from off, until I get a wifi connection.
> 
> The strange thing is when I have a look at settings/battery and expand the graph, it shows that my wifi has been on the entire time. Only if I physically turn the wifi off from settings, does the graph show the wifi as having been off. So my question is, is wifi really turning off if the setting it set to "never" or is the battery graph incorrectly reporting wifi usage?


I'm inclined to think that the stat reporting is wrong and wifi has truthfully been off during sleep. I don't have the battery stat patch installed but I see in Better Battery stats app that it has Deep Sleep on for 14 hours and Wifi On for that same exact time, however, I'm still at 100% charge with average drain of -5mA/10 min. With Autosync and Bluetooth off as well, I tend to think the wifi radio had to be off during that entire 14 hour period.


----------



## nevertells

craigsouthwick said:


> Even after upgrading from CM9 to CM10 using ACMEINSTALLER3 and the 0304 rom package, my system usage is 421mb and 20mb free with the video and ringtone files deleted.
> 
> Am I better off uninstalling and then reinstalling?
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the hard work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


What version of gapps are you installing? I think you are fine where you are at. Leave well enough alone.


----------



## Xsever

nevertells said:


> What version of gapps are you installing? I think you are fine where you are at. Leave well enough alone.


The latest one which is packaged in the OP with 0304 along with cwm6.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## nevertells

Xsever said:


> The latest one which is packaged in the OP with 0304 along with cwm6.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


Then you are good. If for some reason the /system partition needs to be larger, then one of the dev's will update ACME3.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

Hey, I was trying to install Xbox Smartglass on CM10 04/03 from the play store App, but it cannot find it. I googled the app and it states that the device is not compatible. Does this happen to anyone else?

As it is a specifically designed Android 4.0 application, I was wondering if any people have issues with Android 4.0 specific apps?


----------



## synchron

nypaulie said:


> Tbob always includes an uninstall zip for each version of his WebOS switcher. All one should do if the patch does not work is use recovery to run the patch uninstaller.


I used TWRP to mutli-flash 03/04 followed by the latest WebCM10 WebOS switcher designed for the 12/16 ROM. I also chose to clear cache/dalvik and then reboot. Everything on the screen was fine until it got to the part where you normally see the 100+ apps optimizing. Instead I got those strange strange !$# characters info message and I was already thinking, OK, time to reboot and restore Nandroid but I waited around 2 minutes and just pressed the home key. This brought me to the Lock screen and after unlocking, I was at my home page. Settings showed that the update succeeded and everything appears to work including TBob's switcher. (The Lock screen is reporting the wrong message - it should normally say '100% Charged' and instead it says something like 'No SIM Card installed'.)

I rebooted and the CM10 bootup time was much faster than before and I didn't have any occasional boot looping like I did with prior CM10 ROM's, battery drain is fantastic with BMW showing -3mA/30 min readings, etc. Performance has also improved somewhat.

Now maybe my trebuchet is loused up (as nypaulie suggests) because I still see those occasional #$! messages pop up which I believe replaces the normal pop up when some running app force closes. I can usually get this to occur when I take my TP off the charger and doing this force closes Apollo music player. But for what its worth, I can certainly live with these messed up info messages vs ROM 3/4 and WebCM10 running together!


----------



## nypaulie

synchron said:


> Now maybe my trebuchet is loused up (as nypaulie suggests) because I still see those occasional #$! messages pop up which I believe replaces the normal pop up when some running app force closes. I can usually get this to occur when I take my TP off the charger and doing this force closes Apollo music player. But for what its worth, I can certainly live with these messed up info messages vs ROM 3/4 and WebCM10 running together!


[Note: I deleted some of sychron's message to save space...]
So didn't you get that "Unfortunately trebuchet has stopped..." message? I could clear it, but a second later it would come back and effectively lock up my screen, so a restore seemed to be my only option. I would be happy too with just some wacky error messages if they didn't take over my screen and make it useless.


----------



## synchron

nypaulie said:


> [Note: I deleted some of sychron's message to save space...]
> So didn't you get that "Unfortunately trebuchet has stopped..." message? I could clear it, but a second later it would come back and effectively lock up my screen, so a restore seemed to be my only option. I would be happy too with just some wacky error messages if they didn't take over my screen and make it useless.


No, the only time I've ever seen that message come up is when attempting to disable the persistent search bar. But now that Google Now and the mic work flawlessly (and has for some time now) I kind of like that feature on all the home screens anyway.

What I'd like to know from the experts here is: does pressing the Home key while the apps are optimizing (after flashing a ROM and clearing caches) always abort the process and take you to the home screen or was I just lucky?


----------



## nypaulie

synchron said:


> No, the only time I've ever seen that message come up is when attempting to disable the persistent search bar. But now that Google Now and the mic work flawlessly (and has for some time now) I kind of like that feature on all the home screens anyway.
> 
> What I'd like to know from the experts here is: does pressing the Home key while the apps are optimizing (after flashing a ROM and clearing caches) always abort the process and take you to the home screen or was I just lucky?


Wonder why I get the "Unfortunately..." message then? Like me are you using WebCM10 in conjunction with Task Changer?


----------



## Xsever

nevertells said:


> Then you are good. If for some reason the /system partition needs to be larger, then one of the dev's will update ACME3.


Yeah 421mb seems too big to me too. I had 4kb left before deleting the videos and ringtones.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## reddo

Wellzy4eva said:


> Hey, I was trying to install Xbox Smartglass on CM10 04/03 from the play store App, but it cannot find it. I googled the app and it states that the device is not compatible. Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> As it is a specifically designed Android 4.0 application, I was wondering if any people have issues with Android 4.0 specific apps?


not tablet compatible right now, only phones, i think tablet support is coming soon though


----------



## hotppcchickie

Nypaulie,
Did u like Nova?


----------



## synchron

nypaulie said:


> Wonder why I get the "Unfortunately..." message then? Like me are you using WebCM10 in conjunction with Task Changer?


I thought that WebCM10 can't work unless you specify WebOS style in the Task changer app, so, yes.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Arrghh,
Left my cm10 3/4/13 Touchpad powered on & hooked to the charger this morning. Woke up and found that it wouldn't turn on this afternoon.

Looks like I'm out of the game until I have more time to tinker with it and can try jc's debrick thread.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## sstar

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Arrghh,
> Left my cm10 3/4/13 Touchpad powered on & hooked to the charger this morning. Woke up and found that it wouldn't turn on this afternoon.
> 
> Looks like I'm out of the game until I have more time to tinker with it and can try jc's debrick thread.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


I'm sure you will get it sorted, very long push of home and power works for me most of the time. Good luck.








Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Arrghh,
> Left my cm10 3/4/13 Touchpad powered on & hooked to the charger this morning. Woke up and found that it wouldn't turn on this afternoon.
> 
> Looks like I'm out of the game until I have more time to tinker with it and can try jc's debrick thread.


Usually plugging in the power cord will force a boot, but nogo. Finally got it to boot by some combination of key presses. Booted up with a full battery too. Weird. 
After my a-hole unpuckered, reloaded CM9, I like flash support & using my BT keyboard. Made a cm10 backup though.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## sstar

Good to have you back, have seen all the recent problems people have had with TWRP over the last few days, I've posted in TWRP thread on the other forum but haven't had a response, unfortunately I don't have logs, not sure what to post in order to stop people possibly having the same problem both over there and here.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lifeisfun

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Usually plugging in the power cord will force a boot, but nogo. Finally got it to boot by some combination of key presses. Booted up with a full battery too. Weird.
> After my a-hole unpuckered, reloaded CM9, I like flash support & using my BT keyboard. Made a cm10 backup though.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


Could you try to power down, then wait couple minutes and then turn it on again?
If it doesn't boot, welcome to the club







(Reboot works without problems tho)


----------



## nypaulie

Mpgrimm2, on 08 March 2013 - 04:20 AM, said:
Usually plugging in the power cord will force a boot, but nogo. Finally got it to boot by some combination of key presses. Booted up with a full battery too. Weird.
After my a-hole unpuckered, reloaded CM9, I like flash support & using my BT keyboard. Made a cm10 backup though.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


sstar said:


> I'm sure you will get it sorted, very long push of home and power works for me most of the time. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


The one that usually does it for me is holding down the Power button while giving the Menu button a series of pushes. It takes a lot, so keep pushing until you get your bootup logo. Good Luck!!!


----------



## crawford69

nevertells said:


> ACME3 is really the only way to adjust the size of the /system partition to 400MB. I don't want to get into all the possible ways to do this, but the reason I suggest uninstalling first it to reset the memory. Older versions of cwm and twrp introduced corruption into the /system partition that really causes problems for ACME3.
> 
> So, to start off, one needs to make a nandroid backup if one wants to have all settings, data and apps once CM10 is installed. The best way to do this is update one's recovery to the latest version of cwm6 or twrp 2.4.3.0. Make a backup and save a copy to one's PC for safety. Now run ACMEUninstaller to remove Android and reset the TP's memory. Next, using ACME3, install the same CM9 nightly you were using, CWM6 and Moboot 0.3.8. and gapps 0429. If you used twrp, you are going to have to set up this install enough to be able to download GooManager so you can install twrp 2.4.3.0. Now restore your backup with whatever recovery you used to make that backup and you will now have the correct /system partition size that it corruption free.
> 
> At this point you have two options, use ACME3 again to install the CM10 rom and gapps 20121011 or install from SD card the CM10 rom and gapps. I used the ACME3 method to install CM10 over 9 and have not looked back. The only issue I ran into was the old camera launcher from CM9 was still installed and would crash/FC. I installed the Nexus 7 camera launcher which works and uninstalled the old camera launcher.
> 
> BTW, if you like using the 2048 memory patch, immediately after installing CM9 and before restoring your backup, run the patch from cwm or twrp and it will successfully install. If you do too much other stuff, the patch will fail. If in the future you have to use ACMEUninstaller, you will have to reinstall the memory patch.
> Under any other scenarios. the memory patch remains installed. And for those of you who are going to ask, the memory patch works for all versions of CM.


First of all, how do you uninstall the camera launcher? I tried two Nexus 7 camera launcher apps from Google Play, and both crashed (fs). I have UCAM installed. It works.


----------



## nypaulie

hotppcchickie said:


> Nypaulie,
> Did u like Nova?


Yes, thanks! Before I make a change I want to look at 1 or 2 more. Can you suggest any? Thanks again.


----------



## Gradular

About the wifi always on in battery stats. My sgt2 says its on all the time as well. Its running cm10.1 nightlies. So this could be a cm over all issue. But I have no way to check right now if stock jb reports the same...









Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## sstar

Gradular said:


> About the wifi always on in battery stats. My sgt2 says its on all the time as well. Its running cm10.1 nightlies. So this could be a cm over all issue. But I have no way to check right now if stock jb reports the same...
> 
> View attachment 37414
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I can post exactly the same screen shot as yourself but I have noticed that when I wake it, say after an hour my wifi takes 10 or seconds to come alive and then I will get my emails, so I do believe it's actually turning off.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thecatinthehat

Does chrome work in the 03/04 build?


----------



## hotppcchickie

nypaulie said:


> Yes, thanks! Before I make a change I want to look at 1 or 2 more. Can you suggest any? Thanks again.


I also tried GoLauncher and Apex. But for my taste Nova works the smoothest and has what I want for widgets etc. They are all pretty good though. On xda, some of the guys say that GoLauncher is a memory hog...
Enjoy!


----------



## JohnA2u

thecatinthehat said:


> Does chrome work in the 03/04 build?


Yes Chrome has had recent updates and works great now.


----------



## HPTPFan

Hey guys,

To upgrade to the new 03/04 build, do I just reboot into CWM and wipe/data/case/dalvik cache and overwrite the existing 20121216 build file? Or do I have to ACMEUninstall?


----------



## modd

HPTPFan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> To upgrade to the new 03/04 build, do I just reboot into CWM and wipe/data/case/dalvik cache and overwrite the existing 20121216 build file? Or do I have to ACMEUninstall?


No ACMEUinstall is not required if you are running 20121216.


----------



## synchron

Go figure, I flashed Dorregary's latest battery stats (03/04) and now all the info messages (the ones that pop up and the ones on the lock screen) are all back to normal.

I'm not gonna ask how it got fixed (probably something in frameworks), I'm quite happy that 3/4 JCSullins ROM, Tbob's WebOS Switcher (12/16) and Dorregary's Battery Stats all unite together on my TP. Kudos to all involved!


----------



## tapin4par

I'm a noob and apologize in advance if this question has been answered before...
I managed to install CM9 back in September, and now want to try CM10. Is it better to wipe everything or can I just install CM10 over the current CM9?
Also, will I lose all my installed apps from CM9?

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Please disregard. I just found the search function


----------



## hotppcchickie

tapin4par said:


> I'm a noob and apologize in advance if this question has been answered before...
> I managed to install CM9 back in September, and now want to try CM10. Is it better to wipe everything or can I just install CM10 over the current CM9?
> Also, will I lose all my installed apps from CM9?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit: Please disregard. I just found the search function


Do this: http://rootzwiki.com...5-edit-1-31-13/


----------



## flemgo

MY play store books don't load offline.Any advise.


----------



## Pinan

Gradular said:


> About the wifi always on in battery stats. My sgt2 says its on all the time as well. Its running cm10.1 nightlies. So this could be a cm over all issue. . . .


As I confirmed in post #2205, wifi shows sleeping for me just fine, in the 3/4 build. FWIW.


----------



## HPTPFan

Hey all, just a quick question: when I want to upgrade to the new 03/04 build, do I do a new "install zip from sdcard" or "apply update from sdcard"? Thanks!


----------



## con500

HPTPFan said:


> Hey all, just a quick question: when I want to upgrade to the new 03/04 build, do I do a new "install zip from sdcard" or "apply update from sdcard"? Thanks!


If you are comming from a previous CM10 then 'Install zip from sd card' is the way to go. Dont forget to 'Wipe Cach' and 'Dalvik Cache' while you are in recovery mode.

If you are comming from CM9 then its a different story which i'm sure someone will chime in and point you in the right direction as i am sure you would need acme uninstall to remove cm9 before upgrading to cm10


----------



## all4adriver

Does anyone know if USB-->ethernet adapters are natively supported in this version? I've been having a heck of a time trying to get someone to post the driver that jcsullins compiled for such adapters, but perhaps that support is just rolled in this version? Anyone know? Anyone use such an adapter with success (and which one?!).

Thanks!

(I can't "just try it" as I don't own a USB-->ethernet adapter yet--I need to know which one to buy!)


----------



## Unnamed

Found my battery problem:
Wifi off, airplane on, screen off leave it over night, then -34% after 9hrs









Any ideas?


----------



## Pinan

Unnamed said:


> Found my battery problem:
> Wifi off, airplane on, screen off leave it over night, then -34% after 9hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


Are you runnign 12/9 or 3/4? 3/4 has much better battery life. Download BetterBatteryStats and follow the instructions from the devs link. http://forum.xda-dev...ighlight=linear

Perhaps a battery monitor as well such as Gsam.

Airplane mode does nothing as the Touchpad does not have a radio.


----------



## cyberprashant

20130304 - upgraded from 12/16 - the automatic battery shutoff doesn't seem to be working - TP at a shocking 1% still was on. Luckily found a charger. Do we need to put
* AutomateIt*

app (from play store) back on. That feature was working really great on 12/16 build, TP never dropped below 3-4%

** I think this is why several folks are posting that their TP "died" or wouldn't wake up. This build is allowing it to drain down to 0% like CM9 was. @Jcsullins, we need your fix from 12/16 build.

On the positive side, this build is super snappy and fast.


----------



## sinbad21

con500 said:


> If you are comming from a previous CM10 then 'Install zip from sd card' is the way to go. Dont forget to 'Wipe Cach' and 'Dalvik Cache' while you are in recovery mode.
> 
> If you are comming from CM9 then its a different story which i'm sure someone will chime in and point you in the right direction as i am sure you would need acme uninstall to remove cm9 before upgrading to cm10


I was coming from CM10 but the install zip from sdcard didn't work (the process aborted immediately), I had to use ACMEinstaller3 to apply this update. I don't know why. I hope that for the next update I'll be able to return to the update in CWM.


----------



## Xsever

I updated from CM9 to CM10 3/4 using Acmeinstaller3.

Tablet battery drain overnight with Wi-Fi manually shut off is -5ma. Haven't seen any high battery drain in sleep.

People having battery drain issues should uninstall and reinstall maybe. This had been my experience flashing roms on my S III.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## lagreat

+1 on battery going down to 1%. Lat week when I had installed 3/4 and left it overnight instead of super battery life others are getting I saw the 1% remaining message, like you my charger was right there to plug in it in. I missed to mention this issue when I uncovered webos like patch not working. I am back using 12/16 till tBob compiles a new version for 3/4. JC is the only one who knows if the patch to shutdown TP @ 3% is included in his build.

Btw, I never used WiFi network off during sleep but now that I am using it with 12/16 it connects to wifi in under 4 seconds when I wake up and the battery on old build is better than before.

Eagerly awaiting webos patch to start testing 3/4 build again



cyberprashant said:


> 20130304 - upgraded from 12/16 - the automatic battery shutoff doesn't seem to be working - TP at a shocking 1% still was on. Luckily found a charger. Do we need to put
> * AutomateIt*
> 
> app (from play store) back on. That feature was working really great on 12/16 build, TP never dropped below 3-4%
> 
> ** I think this is why several folks are posting that their TP "died" or wouldn't wake up. This build is allowing it to drain down to 0% like CM9 was. @Jcsullins, we need your fix from 12/16 build.
> 
> On the positive side, this build is super snappy and fast.


----------



## thro

Unnamed said:


> Found my battery problem:
> Wifi off, airplane on, screen off leave it over night, then -34% after 9hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


Sounds like same issue I have and someone else.

In my earlier post I stated having poor battery performance around -160ma (losing 1% about every 15 minutes) with 0304. Tried acmeuninstaller/acmeinstaller3 with same results, I tried wifi "never" and "always on".

I went back to 1216 and from a full charge, after 11 hours, it used 5% battery with around a -28ma with no spikes (this is with wifi on).


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Colchiro said:


> This is cool!
> 
> Superuser has been merged with CM. This is where you'll find it:


Courtesy of Dastin (xda) & his Cm10.1 Rom thread for the EVO3D.
Note: I don't know if this is actually going to make it into the cm9 & cm10.0 builds used for the TP, but its a good reference if it does.


dastin1015 said:


> *To enable Developer Options and Performance go to Settings, About Phone and repeatedly press Build Number.
> If you use ADB read this: PSA by CM
> If you use reboot to recovery read this: PSA by CM
> Regarding new Superuser: PSA by CM*


Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## jschumann

Was having trouble with calendar, so reloaded CM10 (using the 4 bundled files on 1st post), calendar works now. Now, some programs can't be loaded from Play store, message says not compatible. I loaded moboot 3.8 hoping the name change for the TP would do it, but no. What do I have to do to get play store to load apps that are saying not compatible (and I know they are)? Current example is Xfinity Connect. Thanks, John


----------



## JohnA2u

I just checked that xfinity app. Mine shows as not compatible too.just checked on my att HTC one x with the brand new jellybean update. It is compatible with it so its not a jellybean issue.


----------



## Gradular

jschumann said:


> I just checked that xfinity app. Mine shows as not compatible too.just checked on my att HTC one x with the brand new jellybean update. It is compatible with it so its not a jellybean issue.


Its incompatible because the touchpad is rooted. Alot of video streaming service apps are like that.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey HP Touchpad users,

I just wanted to share my experiences with Jcsullins new 03/04 build and the results of my first battery drain test. So far things have been great! I used the Touchpad off and on for 4.5 days and experienced very little drain during sleep. As is normal, it spiked up and down while sleeping but overall battery life is greatly improved. The Touchpad is quick to enter a deep sleep and stays a sleep more efficiently than with the previous 12/16 build.

The WiFi reconnects and runs faster giving a smoother browsing experience to the user. I've noticed that sometimes it doesn't seem to disconnect when sleeping however it still indicates a battery drain of -5ma so it doesn't seem to be active. I use a WiFi toggle widget to turn it off when I sleep the Touchpad. I had one other problem when I turned the screen off and listened to music, the screen refused to turn back on. I rebooted and it was fine but I hadn't noticed this in the previous build.

So what is the longest battery life you have gotten with this new build? Had any problems or glitches? This Rom is pretty solid and we owe thanks to both Jcsullins and Dorregaray for making CM10 a reality on the HP TouchPad. I like to think if we keep supporting our developers than maybe we will continue to see more updates and newer versions of Android on our Mighty HP TouchPad.

I'm using Dorregarays battery stats patch:

*Thread:*
http://rootzwiki.com...-battery-stats/

*CM10 (jcsullins 20130304 build):*
http://goo.im/devs/D...ttery-stats.zip


----------



## Colchiro

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I'm using Dorregarays battery stats patch:


I assumed this was already in the 03/04 build until I just now checked and had to flash it.


----------



## jschumann

Gradular said:


> Its incompatible because the touchpad is rooted. Alot of video streaming service apps are like that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


But I had it loaded and running before I re-installed CM10.....I know it works.


----------



## cooper

I just installed in my hp touchpad 32gb and works great audio microphone YouTube and everything is easy and fast thanks How to install CyanogenMod the 'Easy Way'

Hello and welcome to the CyanogenMod the Easy Way installation guide for the HP TouchPad.

1) Start by downloading Java from this link Here:

2) Download, extract and open the Novacom files. 
-Run and install the UniversalNovacomInstaller-1.3 software onto your PC.

Downloaded Novacom files& Read Me Here:

Downloaded Novacom mirror& Read Me Here:

-Once the installation has completed navigate to the install directory on your PC. The Default path will be C:/Program Files/ Palm, Inc. Once there Paste the files located in the "Add to Palm, Inc folder" here.
Click the picture below to see the location:

3) Choose One of the following versions of CyanogenMod. Download your chosen package and extract it to your PC. Next attach your HP TouchPad to your PC with the USB cable and place it into MTP mode(Media Transfer Protocol). Open the extracted folder and transfer the cminstall folder into the Internal Storage of your HP TouchPad; the location the opens when the USB is attached to the PC/Mac. Make sure that the folder is named "cminstall". Once complete disconnect the TouchPad from USB cable.

CyanogenMod Installation Package Downloads:

A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-20130304)cminstall package Download:
Note! This one folder now contains all 4 needed files!

B]CyanogenMod 9 Ice Cream Sandwich (CM9-20130303)cminstall package Download:

C]CyanogenMod 7 Gingerbread (CM7Alpha3.5) cminstall package Download:

(Thanks to Mpgrimm2 for Dev hosting the files)

4) Installation:
-Once the cminstall files are on The HP TouchPad, it's time to reboot into WebOS Recovery mode(aka USB mode).
-If you are currently running WebOS you must disconnect the USB cable from the PC.
-On your PC look for the USB icon in the bottom right corner, click it and eject the HP TouchPad.

-In WebOS Reboot the device by going into Settings/Device Info/ and select "Reset options" choose restart. 
or
-In Android Reboot the device by holding down the power button and select Reboot/OK.

-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode(aka USB Mode). Note* the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down Volume up button right away. Now connect your USB cable to the PC.

On your PC
-Open a command prompt by going to the start button and typing CMD into the search window (enter)
Or
-Open a command prompt by Opening the Palm, Inc folder, Hold [Shift] & [Right Click] then select "open Command window here"

-Next either type or copy and paste the following in to the command prompt (without the part in brackets)

cd\ (enter)

cd program files (enter)

cd palm, inc (enter)

(Only type One of the Following lines below.)

Note*The ACMEInstaller3 can and should be used to install all versions of CyanogenMod.

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 (Upgrade from CM7 to CM9)

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 (Upgrade from CM9 to CM10 or install CM10)

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller	(uninstall CyanogenMod, All versions)

-You will see the lines of text scrolling on the HP TouchPad while CyanogenMod is installing. Now disconnect the USB cable from the HP TouchPad. Once this is complete you will be greeted with the Moboot menu and CyanogenMod will boot for the first time. You will be taken through a series of menus to setup the device. Congratulations you have now installed CyanogenMod onto your HP TouchPad, Have Fun.


----------



## nevertells

sstar said:


> Does chrome work in the 03/04 build?


Yes it does. It has become my browser of choice because of several features that other browsers do not have.


----------



## nevertells

Pinan said:


> As I confirmed in post #2205, wifi shows sleeping for me just fine, in the 3/4 build. FWIW.


Don't know what is going on, but to the best of my knowledge, you are the only one that it works for correctly. I have the same problem of showing as always on. This is going to be fun trying to figure out what the magic is.


----------



## nevertells

Unnamed said:


> +1 on battery going down to 1%. Lat week when I had installed 3/4 and left it overnight instead of super battery life others are getting I saw the 1% remaining message, like you my charger was right there to plug in it in. I missed to mention this issue when I uncovered webos like patch not working. I am back using 12/16 till tBob compiles a new version for 3/4. JC is the only one who knows if the patch to shutdown TP @ 3% is included in his build.
> 
> Btw, I never used WiFi network off during sleep but now that I am using it with 12/16 it connects to wifi in under 4 seconds when I wake up and the battery on old build is better than before.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting webos patch to start testing 3/4 build again


Cannot imagine why J.C. would leave his 3% shutdown patch out of this build. If someone knows where he hangs out on IRC, they should ask him.


----------



## nevertells

thro said:


> Sounds like same issue I have and someone else.
> 
> In my earlier post I stated having poor battery performance around -160ma (losing 1% about every 15 minutes) with 0304. Tried acmeuninstaller/acmeinstaller3 with same results, I tried wifi "never" and "always on".
> 
> I went back to 1216 and from a full charge, after 11 hours, it used 5% battery with around a -28ma with no spikes (this is with wifi on).


This is one of these unexplained mysteries of Android installed on the TouchPad, and you are having this issue while others are not. Uninstalling and reinstalling should have given you the best possible platform for a properly working install. I originally installed CM10(1205) over CM9 and then cwm installed 0304 over the top of that and not having any problems. the only term I can come up with to explain this is "FM".


----------



## nevertells

jschumann said:


> But I had it loaded and running before I re-installed CM10.....I know it works.


Well for now, go back to the previous build until it gets figured out.


----------



## nypaulie

FYI: Does anyone use Wifi File Transfer? It's my program of choice to do PC to TP uploads. I think it doesn't work on the 3/4 version. Having reinstalled 12/16, I find that now it works.


----------



## Pinan

nevertells said:


> What about the wifi and bluetooth radios?


Perhaps I should not assume (all the time) that users mean _cell_ radio, LOL. That user stated that wifi was off though, so airplane mode would not do anything anyway. Bluetooth? Hmmmm, not sure.

~~

Regarding my battery monitor showing wifi sleep, correctly. Here is the order, and way, I did things:

1. Uninstall CM9, then install CM10 12/9, using posted uninstall/install DOS scripts.
2. Also install Battery Stats fix.
3. Dirty install of 3/4 CM10 wiping caches, and installing updated Battery Stats fix.

That was it. Everything on my TP is working great! Wifi connects within seconds of waking, and is set to turn off wifi in 5 minutes after sleeping.


----------



## alexeiw123

Here's something I discovered that may or may not be mentioned in previous pages.

Chrome (beta) now supports non standard dpi. so now you can use the touchpad in 132dpi (ideal for resolution) instead of using 160 or 120dpi.

remember that 132dpi will still cause some market compatibility issues, so you may need to switch dpi to update/install certain apps.


----------



## hotppcchickie

cyberprashant said:


> 20130304 - upgraded from 12/16 - the automatic battery shutoff doesn't seem to be working - TP at a shocking 1% still was on. Luckily found a charger. Do we need to put
> * AutomateIt*
> 
> app (from play store) back on. That feature was working really great on 12/16 build, TP never dropped below 3-4%
> 
> ** I think this is why several folks are posting that their TP "died" or wouldn't wake up. This build is allowing it to drain down to 0% like CM9 was. @Jcsullins, we need your fix from 12/16 build.
> 
> On the positive side, this build is super snappy and fast.


I have the same problem as I thought it had the auto shutdown at 3%...


----------



## Mpgrimm2

sstar said:


> Post a link to this thread so folks can go read.


Here's a link to where current TWRP 2.4.3.0 issuses start over at xda...here (post 541) or here
- not sure if these backup/restore issues will be part of the latest TWRP for HP TP or not.


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Wow. My TouchPad has been seeing absolutely abysmal battery life. I thought it was because I was doing something wrong (I admit it, I was using the 4.2 Gapps) but today I did another full uninstall and ACMEInstaller3 using the correct Gapps. Restored apps (only) via TB and I still am dropping like a stone. I've tried leaving the Wifi setting alone, and tried turning it off when the TP is asleep. Dorregary's battery stats tell me that it's "Android OS" that is taking the lion's share of the power (I believe even more than the screen took today since I used it so little). Anyone else seeing this? Should I just move back to 12-16?


----------



## AardvarkSagus

thro said:


> Sounds like same issue I have and someone else.
> 
> In my earlier post I stated having poor battery performance around -160ma (losing 1% about every 15 minutes) with 0304. Tried acmeuninstaller/acmeinstaller3 with same results, I tried wifi "never" and "always on".
> 
> I went back to 1216 and from a full charge, after 11 hours, it used 5% battery with around a -28ma with no spikes (this is with wifi on).


Oops. Better read more before posting. Looks like I'm not alone. Maybe I should just go back to 12-16 and wait for another update before pressing onward with The future of CM?


----------



## Colchiro

Battery use by [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"Android OS" could be any app. Do you have any apps that aren't working properly? Use TIBU to freeze any suspect user apps until you find the bad one.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Plan "B" would be to wipe data and see if the issue exists and slowly restore only needed apps until the problem returns.[/background]


----------



## len207

nevertells said:


> Don't know what is going on, but to the best of my knowledge, you are the only one that it works for correctly. I have the same problem of showing as always on. This is going to be fun trying to figure out what the magic is.


f

I looked at my battery stats under settings and over the last 5 days the only time WiFi has been active is when the screen was on. So it would appear to be working as set which for me is WiFi off unless plugged in.


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Here's a link to where current TWRP 2.4.3.0 issuses start over at xda...here (post 541) or here
> - not sure if these backup/restore issues will be part of the latest TWRP for HP TP or not.


They are.. and I didn't read about it until after I updated and then wiped my system to check out the latest cm9 build... how do you manually flash an img file?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

cyberprashant said:


> [/size]
> I have the same problem as I thought it had the auto shutdown at 3%...


This could be a problem, multiple people have now had the same issue. I do still have a note about those apps in the OP just further down, I thought it was mostly fixed now. My Touchpad is already setup to shutdown @ 20% so I haven't noticed.

I would highly recommend installing one of these apps now. You can set it to shutdown at whatever % you like.

*-**Warning:*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]AutomateIt, Play Store Link[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Or[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]condition[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)[/background]


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nypaulie said:


> FYI: Does anyone use Wifi File Transfer? It's my program of choice to do PC to TP uploads. I think it doesn't work on the 3/4 version. Having reinstalled 12/16, I find that now it works.


I also use WiFI File Transfer a lot. It seems to be working for me with Jcsullins03/04. I just tested out downloading a file from my PC. I'm in a spot with good WiFi but i've found the downloads can fail if the signal is week.


----------



## nypaulie

nypaulie, on 09 March 2013 - 08:14 PM, said:
FYI: Does anyone use Wifi File Transfer? It's my program of choice to do PC to TP uploads. I think it doesn't work on the 3/4 version. Having reinstalled 12/16, I find that now it works


RolandDeschain79 said:


> I also use WiFI File Transfer a lot. It seems to be working for me with Jcsullins03/04. I just tested out downloading a file from my PC. I'm in a spot with good WiFi but i've found the downloads can fail if the signal is week.


It is working for me on the 3/4 Update now. I did a reinstall and then flashed tbob's WebOS fix over it. Super!!! Thanks again to tbob (and of course jsullins!).


----------



## lifeisfun

RolandDeschain79 said:


> This could be a problem, multiple people have now had the same issue. I do still have a note about those apps in the OP just further down, I thought it was mostly fixed now. My Touchpad is already setup to shutdown @ 20% so I haven't noticed.
> 
> I would highly recommend installing one of these apps now. You can set it to shutdown at whatever % you like.
> 
> *-**Warning:*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]AutomateIt, Play Store Link[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Or[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]condition[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)[/background]



Roland, are you using Llama or AutomateIt?


----------



## lagreat

Gradular,

Its generally understood that ES Explorer will not help copying old uImage.TWRP file to /boot partition. I remember from a while ago that someone posted about mounting /boot again - that is remounting in terminal. I had 2.4.0.0 file that I renamed to uImage.TWRP using ES Explorer. Close out ES and open terminal and type in this commands
su
mount -o rw, remount /boot

Then open ES Explorer again and you'll be able copy uimage to /boot partition. Hope this helps.



Gradular said:


> They are.. and I didn't read about it until after I updated and then wiped my system to check out the latest cm9 build... how do you manually flash an img file?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## JohnA2u

I just installed Automat it. (Thanks for the tip Roland. Don't ever leave me.) There is an available battery level rule to shut down an HP Touchpad at 9% for cm10 preview by JC Sullins. I am assuming this is a good rule to apply here. Opinions?


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> I just installed Automat it. (Thanks for the tip Roland. Don't ever leave me.) There is an available battery level rule to shut down an HP Touchpad at 9% for cm10 preview by JC Sullins. I am assuming this is a good rule to apply here. Opinions?


You can make whatever rule you want with AutomateIt.


----------



## lagreat

Tbob has updated webos like patch with Dorregaray's battery patch so now I am back with cm10 03/04. As nypaulie suggested you do not need Task Changer app to see the app images in recent apps. One less thing to worry about. Now if I can please ask JCS to update 03/04 with 3% shutdown that was included in prior ROM so as not to clutter with more apps. One suggested seems to be autamelt but I'll wait for ROM inclusion

Thanks to JCS, Dorreygaray & Tbob


----------



## grucam

Hey everyone, I just installed the 03/04 rom and it works great! However, i had one small issue where my contacts app is missing. I'm not sure if this was missing in previous versions of CM10 since i rarely use the app, but was just curious if this was normal, or if something went wrong during my installation at some point (not sure if it would be either CM10 or gapps). Sorry, if this was asked before, but i couldn't find any info on it, so if it was could you please point me to the solution. Thanks!


----------



## Gradular

grucam said:


> Hey everyone, I just installed the 03/04 rom and it works great! However, i had one small issue where my contacts app is missing. I'm not sure if this was missing in previous versions of CM10 since i rarely use the app, but was just curious if this was normal, or if something went wrong during my installation at some point (not sure if it would be either CM10 or gapps). Sorry, if this was asked before, but i couldn't find any info on it, so if it was could you please point me to the solution. Thanks!


Its called People in Jellybean.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> [/size]
> Roland, are you using Llama or AutomateIt?


I'm using AutomateIt in CM10 and Llama in CM9. I've got backups with both installed, I've tested both either will work. I really recommend installing one of these now since we do not know when the next update will be available.

*-**Warning:*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]AutomateIt, Play Store Link[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Or[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]condition[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)[/background]


----------



## RolandDeschain79

OP Updated!

*OP Edited 3/10/2013, Change log:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Added[/background]* Tbobs Updated! *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]HP TouchPad CM10 WebOS-like Card Switcher Mod for Jcsullins Unofficial CM10 Preview. [/background]Watch theVideo Here!
*Note*This mod Does works properly with jcsullins Preview Build 2013/03/04 & **Dorregarays**flashable Battery Stats Patch.*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Download:[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]WebCM10 for CM10-03/04[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]and flash it through CWM6 or TWRP. Have fun[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Thread[/background][MOD] WebCM10 - WebOS-like app switcher [3/10/13] [PA/CM10/CM9/AOKP][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](Go Thank Tbob!)[/background]


----------



## Gradular

lagreat said:


> Gradular,
> 
> Its generally understood that ES Explorer will not help copying old uImage.TWRP file to /boot partition. I remember from a while ago that someone posted about mounting /boot again - that is remounting in terminal. I had 2.4.0.0 file that I renamed to uImage.TWRP using ES Explorer. Close out ES and open terminal and type in this commands
> su
> mount -o rw, remount /boot
> 
> Then open ES Explorer again and you'll be able copy uimage to /boot partition. Hope this helps.


I didn't realize it was an uimage file renamed. I use astro for most file commands, but root explorer when im messing with the boot folder.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> I didn't realize it was an uimage file renamed. I use astro for most file commands, but root explorer when im messing with the boot folder.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Have you tried X-plore file Manager? You can explore two locations at the same time on our Touchpad, very handy

X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:

*Note**[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] X-plore needs to be given Root Permissions by clicking the 3 dots in the corner and choosing configuration. Here check your Root Access settings. SuperUser + Mount Writable, this is what it should say. Next you may need to reboot﻿ before it takes effect.[/background]


----------



## jarheadglidden

Noob here! looked through the thread for Netflix-related posts but nothing specific to what I was looking for... If I've missed it please direct me to the right place 

I cannot get Netflix to open on the device. I've tried clearing data, force stopping, and uninstall/reinstall but nothing has helped. Sometimes I'll get the red 'Netflix' screen with the rotating circle then it'll close, but mostly it just opens and instantly closes. Not sure what else to do to get this working? Any tips would be appreciated!

Fixed! I booted into CWM Recovery and cleared cache & Dalvik Cache as a precaution (again) and it worked.


----------



## Gradular

Just a heads up for Twrp users. Back ups made with 2.4.3 are also corrupted. I tried to restore using 2.4.1 with and without the boot partition restored. Still the messed up install...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## len207

Gradular said:


> Just a heads up for Twrp users. Back ups made with 2.4.3 are also corrupted. I tried to restore using 2.4.1 with and without the boot partition restored. Still the messed up install...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Sadly its come to the point where I will not have Twrp on any device I'm using. It is not a reliable tool for either backup or restore. I rely on my nandroids to save me, not frustrate me!


----------



## Lothinator

len207 said:


> Sadly its come to the point where I will not have Twrp on any device I'm using. It is not a reliable tool for either backup or restore. I rely on my nandroids to save me, not frustrate me!


I never even bother with Nandroids... I just Titanium Backup the apps and Wifi XML, and the rest could always use a clean reinstall.


----------



## Gradular

Lothinator said:


> I never even bother with Nandroids... I just Titanium Backup the apps and Wifi XML, and the rest could always use a clean reinstall.


 that didn't even help too much. The messed up twrp unroots the touchpad among other things... I wish there was an official cwm touch version. I hate the mashing the volume buttons several times just to flash one file.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## stupid

I upgraded to 03/04 today (from CM9) and the camera app force closes everytime. I tried clearing app data, no luck. Any known solutions? Could it be that I switched to 132 DPI?


----------



## sstar

Gradular said:


> that didn't even help too much. The messed up twrp unroots the touchpad among other things... I wish there was an official cwm touch version. I hate the mashing the volume buttons several times just to flash one file.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


If you use jcsullins latest version you can use Rom Toolbox to do the flashing and wipes for you and make backups that you can name in fact there is quite a lot just like Goo Manager and TWRP.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

stupid said:


> If you use jcsullins latest version you can use Rom Toolbox to do the flashing and wipes for you and make backups that you can name in fact there is quite a lot just like Goo Manager and TWRP.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


 good to know. Ill have to recheck that app out. After I get some of my old setup restored...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## ThePoloPlayer

Hey, long time lurker, first time poster here! I've read through most of the threads here, and can't seem to find a fix to my problem. I absolutely love my TP, but there's just one problem I keep on having. Whenever the Clock app is open in my running apps, it will crash once I set the TP on my Touchstone that I have(I use it as a desk clock). Once I clear my running apps, the clock app won't crash when I set it on the Touchstone. I've tried clearing the data for the clock app, and have even tried re-installing CM10. Is this just a bug with CM10, or what?(I never had this problem on CM9).


----------



## sstar

ThePoloPlayer said:


> Hey, long time lurker, first time poster here! I've read through most of the threads here, and can't seem to find a fix to my problem. I absolutely love my TP, but there's just one problem I keep on having. Whenever the Clock app is open in my running apps, it will crash once I set the TP on my Touchstone that I have(I use it as a desk clock). Once I clear my running apps, the clock app won't crash when I set it on the Touchstone. I've tried clearing the data for the clock app, and have even tried re-installing CM10. Is this just a bug with CM10, or what?(I never had this problem on CM9).


Try DockNothingness from Play Store

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyberprashant

stupid said:


> Roland, are you using Llama or AutomateIt?


an automateit rule for battery <5% shutdown that i created worked great. tp restarted at 4%


----------



## Salvation27

Gradular said:


> that didn't even help too much. The messed up twrp unroots the touchpad among other things... I wish there was an official cwm touch version. I hate the mashing the volume buttons several times just to flash one file.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


But that's the price you pay for a working/ functional recovery! I've always been a CWM guy- and didn't care too much just to touch for faster results. I've heard nothing but bad things with TWRP (no offense to developers, affiliations, etc hahah)


----------



## Xsever

Salvation27 said:


> But that's the price you pay for a working/ functional recovery! I've always been a CWM guy- and didn't care too much just to touch for faster results. I've heard nothing but bad things with TWRP (no offense to developers, affiliations, etc hahah)


Same thoughts here. CWM never gave me any trouble. Not sure why people insist on using TWRP which is causing them trouble.

Just stick with CWM6 like JCsullins and Roland do and enjoy a headache-free Touchpad.


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Well I started a regimented program of disabling individual apps and widgets and I think I found the source of my battery drain. The "My Water" live wallpaper seems to be the culprit. Disabling that for now. I'll see if any other live wallpapers cause similar issues eventually, but for now I'll stick with boring static images.

On another note, hearing do many people talk poorly about TWRP but still preferring it's interface, is there any way to have both it and CWM installed concurrently? I'd like to eventually switch allegiance to the more reliable recovery, but I'd like to do so gradually.


----------



## Salvation27

AardvarkSagus said:


> Well I started a regimented program of disabling individual apps and widgets and I think I found the source of my battery drain. The "My Water" live wallpaper seems to be the culprit. Disabling that for now. I'll see if any other live wallpapers cause similar issues eventually, but for now I'll stick with boring static images.
> 
> On another note, hearing do many people talk poorly about TWRP but still preferring it's interface, is there any way to have both it and CWM installed concurrently? I'd like to eventually switch allegiance to the more reliable recovery, but I'd like to do so gradually.


Most live wallpapers drain battery- obviously faster than static.

Secondly- you CAN have both- however it's not advised and should be handled gently to say the least. What do you mean "gradually" switch over? It's fairly straightforward- just use vol up/ down to move to the appropriate section on list, and press the home button to activate said function


----------



## noseph

AardvarkSagus said:


> Well I started a regimented program of disabling individual apps and widgets and I think I found the source of my battery drain. The "My Water" live wallpaper seems to be the culprit. Disabling that for now. I'll see if any other live wallpapers cause similar issues eventually, but for now I'll stick with boring static images.
> 
> On another note, hearing do many people talk poorly about TWRP but still preferring it's interface, is there any way to have both it and CWM installed concurrently? I'd like to eventually switch allegiance to the more reliable recovery, but I'd like to do so gradually.


As long as you stick with TWRP 2.4.1 you should not have any problems.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> I upgraded to 03/04 today (from CM9) and the camera app force closes everytime. I tried clearing app data, no luck. Any known solutions? Could it be that I switched to 132 DPI?


The camera app in CM9 does not work in CM10. Download Ucam Ultra or the Nexus camera launcher.


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> But that's the price you pay for a working/ functional recovery! I've always been a CWM guy- and didn't care too much just to touch for faster results. I've heard nothing but bad things with TWRP (no offense to developers, affiliations, etc hahah)


I have to disagree with you here on this. I have been using TWRP for over a year and up until recently, have not had any problems with it. TeamWin has been rewriting the code and that is the price we pay for trying to improve a program. When is the last time you got hosed by Microsoft updating one of their programs or releasing a security update that crashed your computer. I've lost count. The one thing I don't do is adopt a new version until it has been out for a while and I keep an eye on the forums where it is discussed. This latest version 2.4.3.0 has not been getting good reviews, but it's predecessor 2.4.1.0 appears to work fine. I use 2.3.3.0 and love it. You must not be reading the right threads or forums. TWRP is used on numerous devices besides the TouchPad and well liked. I'm not saying you don't have the right to your opinion, just that your blanket statement of hearing nothing but bad things about TWRP is rather myopic.


----------



## nevertells

Xsever said:


> On another note, hearing do many people talk poorly about TWRP but still preferring it's interface, is there any way to have both it and CWM installed concurrently? I'd like to eventually switch allegiance to the more reliable recovery, but I'd like to do so gradually.


The problems you are hearing about TWRP concern the most recent version of it. Read my reply to Salvation27. There are a lot of hard working guys working on TWRP and it's good program that is used on a lot of Android devices. That is why a lot of folks insist on using it. It's just having growing pains right now.

OH, and BTW, the only safe way to have both cwm and twrp on one's TouchPad, of which I have on both of mine, is to install one or the other and then manually copy and paste the other into the /boot folder. Just be sure there is enough room as there is only around 30MB space in that partition. I have around 1.5MB left with both installed. The twrp file should be named uImage.TWRP and the cwm file should be named uImage.ClockworkMod.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

AardvarkSagus said:


> Well I started a regimented program of disabling individual apps and widgets and I think I found the source of my battery drain. The "My Water" live wallpaper seems to be the culprit. Disabling that for now. I'll see if any other live wallpapers cause similar issues eventually, but for now I'll stick with boring static images.
> 
> On another note, hearing do many people talk poorly about TWRP but still preferring it's interface, is there any way to have both it and CWM installed concurrently? I'd like to eventually switch allegiance to the more reliable recovery, but I'd like to do so gradually.


You should try using Cool Tools to check out what is happening on your TouchPad. You don't need both recoveries installed. 





I've had problems with Twrp in the past and stick with CWM6 now. A backup that isn't always reliable just isn't a backup to me


----------



## nevertells

Don't know what this means for us, but J.C. Sullins just added eight new patches to his gerrit/code review page here:

http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/owner:jcsullins%2540gmail.com+statuspen+branch:jellybean,n,z

For those who build your own, let us know how they work. For the rest of us, we wait for the next experimental build.

And for those who check out and know how to use the bbqlog change log, there has not been any new changes submitted for Jellybean 4.1.2 (CM10) for months. The CM team's focus is Jellybean 4.2.2(CM10.1) When J.C. built his 0304 rom, that incorporated any of the hundreds of CM10 changes since he released his last build in December, 1216, before the CM team moved on to CM10.1. So, whatever he does now is strictly TouchPad specific changes. Unless, he decides to switch to developing CM10.1 for the TouchPad and that would be a huge undertaking. It would be nice if he did, but I wouldn't blame him if he didn't.

The above is based on my reading the forums and my observations only. It is not to be taken as any more than that. Yours are welcome, just don't get ugly about it.


----------



## Yohaskan

Hi,
I have a bug with keyboard AOSP 4.1.2 only on CM10 (version 16/12 and 04/03)

When I start typing a sentence, the first letter is twofold.
it is about 1 out of 10 times, randomly.

What can i do ?
i can't uninstall/reinstall this virtual keyboard stock

Have you seen this bug ?

thx


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Yohaskan said:


> Hi,
> I have a bug with keyboard AOSP 4.1.2 only on CM10 (version 16/12 and 04/03)
> 
> When I start typing a sentence, the first letter is twofold.
> it is about 1 out of 10 times, randomly.
> 
> What can i do ?
> i can't uninstall/reinstall this virtual keyboard stock
> 
> Have you seen this bug ?
> 
> thx


You can reflash your gapps package to reinstall the keyboard. Wipe your cache and dalvik cache too.


----------



## synchron

nevertells said:


> Don't know what this means for us, but J.C. Sullins just added eight new patches to his gerrit/code review page here:
> 
> http://review.cyanog...h:jellybean,n,z
> 
> For those who build your own, let us know how they work. For the rest of us, we wait for the next experimental build.
> 
> And for those who check out and know how to use the bbqlog change log, there has not been any new changes submitted for Jellybean 4.1.2 (CM10) for months. The CM team's focus is Jellybean 4.2.2(CM10.1) When J.C. built his 0304 rom, that incorporated any of the hundreds of CM10 changes since he released his last build in December, 1216, before the CM team moved on to CM10.1. So, whatever he does now is strictly TouchPad specific changes. Unless, he decides to switch to developing CM10.1 for the TouchPad and that would be a huge undertaking. It would be nice if he did, but I wouldn't blame him if he didn't.
> 
> The above is based on my reading the forums and my observations only. It is not to be taken as any more than that. Yours are welcome, just don't get ugly about it.


I wonder if the bluetooth fix includes the minor one that I complained about back with 12/16 (and continues with 3/4 ROM). If I'm listening with bluetooth audio and take my TP off the Touchstone charger, the audio switches to the speaker. I have to manually put it back to bluetooth again.


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Yeah, I realize that live wallpapers are going to take a larger hit on battery drain than a static image. I've been using this same one since CM9 though with much better results. I would go all day at work in Airplane mode with only 3% loss and usually only about 10% if I didn't use Airplane mode. I really didn't suspect it was the culprit since 9 hours of no use drained almost 60% of my battery. I was almost ready to go back to 1216 because of the issues. Now discovering it though, I'd rather keep all the new fixes and live with the lack of cool eye-candy wallpaper. 0304 is back to being an incredibly excellent install for me.

Either way, I am so happy that JCsullins and Dorregary and whoever else is working on this stuff with them are spending the time making this tablet continue to be awesome.


----------



## Xsever

nevertells said:


> Don't know what this means for us, but J.C. Sullins just added eight new patches to his gerrit/code review page here:
> 
> http://review.cyanog...h:jellybean,n,z
> 
> For those who build your own, let us know how they work. For the rest of us, we wait for the next experimental build.


I don't build my own, but I see an update to the WIFI drivers in there v4.5.

Here are the above-mentioned patches:

1.WIP: properly support multivalued controls
2.audio HAL (WIP: needs cleanup)
3.system.prop: set usb.config=mtp,adb by default
4.update media_profiles for cam vid record; rm old copy
5.disable unplugTurnsOnScreen
6.fix crash w/ turning off bluetooth
7.init.tenderloin.rc: enable all powercollapse modes on all cores
8.prebuilt/wifi: update ath6kl to CMTP v4.5

Thank you for sharing nevertells.


----------



## vzvxfl

Took the plunge again after all the great improvements going on with CM10. Had no issues with moving from CM9 to CM10.

But I am having an issue with setting up an Exchange account to my work email. I have scoured here and on the web for some help but to no avail. I have removed the account, forced stop both Email and Exchange Services app and cleared the cache, rebooted and cleared cache from recover. But I am still having an issue where it just sits there and says "Waiting to sync". Has anyone else ran into this and have had success of getting it resolved?


----------



## linerjoe

Looks like there is an issue with goo.im, becase I can't get Dorregaray's battery stats patch. It looks like his entire directory is unavailable.

joe


----------



## sstar

linerjoe said:


> Looks like there is an issue with goo.im, becase I can't get Dorregaray's battery stats patch. It looks like his entire directory is unavailable.
> 
> joe


Here you go, https://www.box.com/shared/9sb6jbbfihyit8eroz24

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wellzy4eva

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I personally like to set the shutdown for 20%. This helps to ensure I always recharge my Touchpad before the batteries get too low. If i'm testing a gaming Mod I can just switch the app off but I fell a sleep playing Bladurs gate 2 and it ran out of batteries... Gave me a bit of a scare had to leave it charging for a day. I'd just recommend leaving it on all the time and not at a level that would send you scrambling to find the charger.


I'd love to see a video of Baldur's Gate 2 running on the touchpad


----------



## jf1955

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You should try using Cool Tools to check out what is happening on your TouchPad. You don't need both recoveries installed.
> 
> I've had problems with Twrp in the past and stick with CWM6 now. A backup that isn't always reliable just isn't a backup to me


I'm currently running my tpad on the 3/4 rom with TWRP 2.4.3.0..

-What are the issues people are referring to with TWRP?
-if I wanted to use CWM6 instead of TWRP, how would I remove TWRP?

Thanks,
JFeole


----------



## Gradular

jf1955 said:


> I'm currently running my tpad on the 3/4 rom with TWRP 2.4.3.0..
> 
> -What are the issues people are referring to with TWRP?
> -if I wanted to use CWM6 instead of TWRP, how would I remove TWRP?
> 
> Thanks,
> JFeole


The backups are for some reason incomplete. If you flash the cwm1215 zip, it will delete twrp automatically.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## synchron

Xsever said:


> I don't build my own, but I see an update to the WIFI drivers in there v4.5.
> 
> Here are the above-mentioned patches:
> 
> 1.WIP: properly support multivalued controls
> 2.audio HAL (WIP: needs cleanup)
> 3.system.prop: set usb.config=mtp,adb by default
> 4.update media_profiles for cam vid record; rm old copy
> 5.disable unplugTurnsOnScreen
> 6.fix crash w/ turning off bluetooth
> 7.init.tenderloin.rc: enable all powercollapse modes on all cores
> 8.prebuilt/wifi: update ath6kl to CMTP v4.5
> 
> Thank you for sharing nevertells.


From what Dr. Marbles mentioned, these all made it to 3/4 ROM.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Updated CM9 cminstall packs for Roland's OP.
CM9 20130310 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.05 MB
CM9 20130310 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.19 MB


----------



## synchron

Has anyone tried this yet? What does it do? Posted today to testing from the master jcsullins:

http://goo.im/devs/j...pwrcollapse.zip


----------



## linerjoe

linerjoe said:


> Looks like there is an issue with goo.im, becase I can't get Dorregaray's battery stats patch. It looks like his entire directory is unavailable.
> 
> joe


Thanks for posting the file. It looks like goo.im is back to normal now, so the original file links are functional.


----------



## jcsullins

cyberprashant said:


> I have the same problem as I thought it had the auto shutdown at 3%...


There has been a change in 2013-03-04 preview (and beyond, I guess) with how critical battery shutdown is handled.

Instead of shutting down at 3%, the kernel scales the reported percentage so that <=3% reports as 0% (when automatic shutdown will happen).
In other words, the "usable" 3-100% range is scaled into 0-100% with the following:

reported = (real-3)*100 / (100-3) ; if (reported<0) reported = 0

So, it should be shutting down at the same "real" 3% as before, but the values reported will be scaled into a "usable range" for the user.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## flemgo

AardvarkSagus said:


> Well I started a regimented program of disabling individual apps and widgets and I think I found the source of my battery drain. The "My Water" live wallpaper seems to be the culprit. Disabling that for now. I'll see if any other live wallpapers cause similar issues eventually, but for now I'll stick with boring static images.
> 
> On another note, hearing do many people talk poorly about TWRP but still preferring it's interface, is there any way to have both it and CWM installed concurrently? I'd like to eventually switch allegiance to the more reliable recovery, but I'd like to do so gradually.


Actually, you can have both. My tp has both twrp and cwm. I did not even install twrp, I believe it just got transposed from my cm9 backup when I unstalled cm9 and re-installed with cm10 and the new cwm. I am only using cwm though


----------



## hotppcchickie

i am switching back to cm9, because of its better flash stability. i appreciate all the ideas for flash on cm10, but none of them worked for me...hopefully mr. sullins will figure out a rock solid flash fix, bc i will miss cm10...


----------



## Gradular

hotppcchickie said:


> i am switching back to cm9, because of its better flash stability. i appreciate all the ideas for flash on cm10, but none of them worked for me...hopefully mr. sullins will figure out a rock solid flash fix, bc i will miss cm10...


 probably not. Flash is being phased out to make way for html5 coding. Unforunately adobe decided to stop making compitable apps for jellybean on. So until a website decides to make the switch to html5, jellybean users are out of luck.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## lagreat

j. ulli. said:


> There has been a change in 2013-03-04 preview (and beyond, I guess) with how critical battery shutdown is handled.
> 
> Instead of shutting down at 3%, the kernel scales the reported percentage so that <=3% reports as 0% (when automatic shutdown will happen).
> In other words, the "usable" 3-100% range is scaled into 0-100% with the following:
> 
> reported = (real-3)*100 / (100-3) ; if (reported<0) reported = 0
> 
> So, it should be shutting down at the same "real" 3% as before, but the values reported will be scaled into a "usable range" for the user.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Thanks much JC i did upgrade to 3/4 since webos patch came out and do notice yesterday that my TP had shutdown. Was panicking but as soon as I plugged in it fired up. Your explanation on new working seems to make sense and is working.
> 
> Thanks for great job


----------



## kyzerdroid

hello
i need some advice please. i have TP 32gb. can someone tell me how much disk space you actually see when you just installed webos and CM10 preview?

I had webos/CM10/ubuntu installed. then i removed ubuntu. but i think i messed up the way i removed CM10. but anyway after some searching and lvscanning i managed to get 27,45 GB back. running only webos. is this normal or should it be more?
I have the latest CM10 preview now installed. my file explorer via windows shows cm_tenderlion 25gb/25gb free but shouldn i see 27gb or 32gb?

thanks for the advice


----------



## sstar

kyzerdroid said:


> hello
> i need some advice please. i have TP 32gb. can someone tell me how much disk space you actually see when you just installed webos and CM10 preview?
> 
> I had webos/CM10/ubuntu installed. then i removed ubuntu. but i think i messed up the way i removed CM10. but anyway after some searching and lvscanning i managed to get 27,45 GB back. running only webos. is this normal or should it be more?
> I have the latest CM10 previeiz now installed and my disk space indidcator says 25 GB
> thanks for the advice


Yes that's about right mine shows 25.42, Screenshot below.









Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyzerdroid

nice many thanks for putting my mind at rest about these gigabytes


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jcsullins said:


> There has been a change in 2013-03-04 preview (and beyond, I guess) with how critical battery shutdown is handled.
> 
> Instead of shutting down at 3%, the kernel scales the reported percentage so that <=3% reports as 0% (when automatic shutdown will happen).
> In other words, the "usable" 3-100% range is scaled into 0-100% with the following:
> 
> reported = (real-3)*100 / (100-3) ; if (reported<0) reported = 0
> 
> So, it should be shutting down at the same "real" 3% as before, but the values reported will be scaled into a "usable range" for the user.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


Thank you for explaining how this works, I was worried it got left out of this build. I have added an updated note about it in the OP.
-Added automatic shutdown at 3%, the Touchpad appears to reach 0%. 
-The kernel scales the reported percentage so that <=3% reports as 0%

I see you have a new patch for testing update-cm10-20130304-nopwrcollapse.zip.
I am installing this now. Could you give us any insite to its function? I'm happy to test it out, I tend to install stuff and try to deduce its purpose

Update: after installing the update-cm10-20130304-nopwrcollapse.zip my battery drain during sleep is increased significantly, lowest i'm seeing is -44.


----------



## modd

I had a strange issue running 03/04 build. The touch pad was completely discharged overnight. After I powered back on, battery monitor widget showed a steep drop from 57% to 0% in no time. Maybe the nopwrcollapse fix is to address this issue. Can anyone confirm if they have seen similar issue and workarounds for this.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

modd said:


> I had a strange issue running 03/04 build. The touch pad was completely discharged overnight. After I powered back on, battery monitor widget showed a steep drop from 57% to 0% in no time. Maybe the nopwrcollapse fix is to address this issue. Can anyone confirm if they have seen similar issue and workarounds for this.


Thats a very high drain, did you leave the WiFi on and have apps running in the background? If you have Battery monitor widget installed then take a look at the battery drain history during sleep. Look at the picture.

You can also install cool tools and try to figure out which app is draining your battery.


----------



## lagreat

http://d-h.st/Ssu
Direct download link

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1774336
Thread for Adobe Flash

A new version of Adobe flash is up for grabs. New version - 11.1.115.48
Not sure what it changes though

Edit: added direct download link


----------



## nevertells

modd said:


> I had a strange issue running 03/04 build. The touch pad was completely discharged overnight. After I powered back on, battery monitor widget showed a steep drop from 57% to 0% in no time. Maybe the nopwrcollapse fix is to address this issue. Can anyone confirm if they have seen similar issue and workarounds for this.


Other than people posting that J.C. has put that up on his goo.im page, I am not aware of anyone who knows what it is or does. Until he let's us know himself what it is for, we'll just have to wait and see. I personally have not heard of folks having the problem you describe lately. A long time ago, TouchPads were rebooting on their own and not staying asleep, so after an night of constant rebooting, they would be drained. Until folks figured out what was happening, it was a interesting mystery. We'll will have to assume that you are running CM10 since you did not say. I have had it installed since December and not one reboot and I have not seen anyone else posting about it either. You might want to give more information about what you have installed and how you installed it. Until you get it sorted out, I would suggest you turn your TP off at night.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Other than people posting that J.C. has put that up on his goo.im page, I am not aware of anyone who knows what it is or does. Until he let's us know himself what it is for, we'll just have to wait and see. I personally have not heard of folks having the problem you describe lately. A long time ago, TouchPads were rebooting on their own and not staying asleep, so after an night of constant rebooting, they would be drained. Until folks figured out what was happening, it was a interesting mystery. We'll will have to assume that you are running CM10 since you did not say. I have had it installed since December and not one reboot and I have not seen anyone else posting about it either. You might want to give more information about what you have installed and how you installed it. Until you get it sorted out, I would suggest you turn your TP off at night.


It totally replaces the boot partition. that's all I know right now. Ill check it out tonight.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## EXONiC

I had the same issue, the battery drain seemed almost immediate. I also noticed that while charging it jumped from around 50% to 100% almost instantly.


modd said:


> I had a strange issue running 03/04 build. The touch pad was completely discharged overnight. After I powered back on, battery monitor widget showed a steep drop from 57% to 0% in no time. Maybe the nopwrcollapse fix is to address this issue. Can anyone confirm if they have seen similar issue and workarounds for this.


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

Hello,

I have two questions. Thanks for helping in advance 

1. I installed yesterday recent CM10 jcsullins build on my TP according to instructions provided by OP. Additionally I installed WebCM10-Launcher with battery stats.

My problem neither my Linux nor Windows systems do recognize the TP when connected via usb. I checked, MTP is enabled, tried also PTP, and both with USB debuging. No success. From WebOS 3.05 USB connections works as it should. I do not have any ideas left.

2. Regarding CM-Versions: Before jcscullins did figure to decrease power consumption in standby I was seriously thinking of installing latest CM7. Do I remember correctly that CM7 alphas were completely based on WebOS' kernel and had therefore much better battery life? If so, I would not mind using the old CM stuff, because I rather dislike the UI of Android 4.x and do not rely on newest apps, I just want a decent Browser (Oh gosh, if WebOS just had a better one ....), the app of my local newspaper and something to play my audio files with ....

Thanks,

LK


----------



## kyzerdroid

hello dev of this CM10 preview. many thanks for this wonderful experience.
i had your preview from end of 2012 installed and this latest shows many improvements in my opinion.
the MTP works flawlessly on my sinde
the camera has improved so much. its a lot better than my friends on his eepc from asus
when i remove my headphones after using skype i no longer the error that apollo stopped unexpectedly
also i have the impression that its a bit faster and smoother....
only annoying thing is the stupid google news and weather, but i guess it needs to be there.
anyways many thanks and looking forward to the real thing


----------



## Salvation27

Since you're rooted and SU- you can take off/ delete Google News/ Weather.

And what do you mean "real thing"?


----------



## Salvation27

Well- AndroidOS was designed to "shut down" when battery life expired whereas the TPs have had battery problems. Yes- they shut down when battery life expires- but sometimes it lead to the device becoming bricked, or taking a long time for the battery to come back to life.


----------



## modd

nevertells said:


> Other than people posting that J.C. has put that up on his goo.im page, I am not aware of anyone who knows what it is or does. Until he let's us know himself what it is for, we'll just have to wait and see. I personally have not heard of folks having the problem you describe lately. A long time ago, TouchPads were rebooting on their own and not staying asleep, so after an night of constant rebooting, they would be drained. Until folks figured out what was happening, it was a interesting mystery. We'll will have to assume that you are running CM10 since you did not say. I have had it installed since December and not one reboot and I have not seen anyone else posting about it either. You might want to give more information about what you have installed and how you installed it. Until you get it sorted out, I would suggest you turn your TP off at night.


 I am currently running 3/04 cm10 build. I was running december build since it came out with out any issues. I installed 3/4 using CWM 6 for touchpad since I did a clean install of december build with acmeinstaller3 and my system partition size is 400M.

This issue happened only once, a week after I installed the 3/4 build. The battery monitor widget has no data once it shutsdown. The TP switched on immediately after I plugged the charger. So it did not brick the device.

I will wait and see if the issue happens again and try to capture some screenshots this time.


----------



## robi

I was on 12/10 and installed it with AcmeInstaller3, then upgraded to 03/04 with goo.im, clearing the cache. Other than the launcher icons not staying in place, all seems well, until I checked the battery usage.

This is a 4G TP with 6300mAh battery setting, same as before the upgrade, yet the battery usage when sleeping is 60+, where it was 30+ before.

I can't tell what is using more power from the stats while sleeping. 
Here are some screens.













Ideas?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thro

robi said:


> I was on 12/10 and installed it with AcmeInstaller3, then upgraded to 03/04 with goo.im, clearing the cache. Other than the launcher icons not staying in place, all seems well, until I checked the battery usage.
> 
> This is a 4G TP with 6300mAh battery setting, same as before the upgrade, yet the battery usage when sleeping is 60+, where it was 30+ before.
> 
> I can't tell what is using more power from the stats while sleeping.
> Here are some screens.
> View attachment 37504
> View attachment 37505
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


Are you using a live wallpaper?

I had the same problem upgrading 12/16 to 03/04. It seems the new version does not play well with some live wallpapers. I was having -160ma drain with a live wallpaper and it will vary with different ones. I am now getting around -5ma with a plain wallpaper.


----------



## FMinMI

hotppcchickie said:


> i am switching back to cm9, because of its better flash stability. i appreciate all the ideas for flash on cm10, but none of them worked for me...hopefully mr. sullins will figure out a rock solid flash fix, bc i will miss cm10...


Flash is important to me as well -- thus the reason I have stayed with CM9. I am guessing that, based on other comments about Flash, CM9 will stay with my TP until it gets sold...


----------



## synchron

thro said:


> Are you using a live wallpaper?
> 
> I had the same problem upgrading 12/16 to 03/04. It seems the new version does not play well with some live wallpapers. I was having -160ma drain with a live wallpaper and it will vary with different ones. I am now getting around -5ma with a plain wallpaper.


My Live Wallpaper of choice is Anipet Aquarium (w/lots of fish swimming around). My battery drain is still around 3-5mA with the occasional -30 - 50 mA spike here and there.


----------



## hotppcchickie

Bink said:


> FWIW, I couldn't care less about Flash and its inefficient use of CPU resources. It had its purpose 10 years ago, but is irrelevant today. Sites that continue to use Flash will need to adapt or fade away as the mobile and non-Windows operating systems continue to dominate


tell that to hulu


----------



## nevertells

modd said:


> I am currently running 3/04 cm10 build. I was running december build since it came out with out any issues. I installed 3/4 using CWM 6 for touchpad since I did a clean install of december build with acmeinstaller3 and my system partition size is 400M.
> 
> This issue happened only once, a week after I installed the 3/4 build. The battery monitor widget has no data once it shutsdown. The TP switched on immediately after I plugged the charger. So it did not brick the device.
> 
> I will wait and see if the issue happens again and try to capture some screenshots this time.


You can be sure that if this is a wide spread issue, that J.C. will address it. He may have already in that patch folks are talking about. When it's ready for the masses, he will either tell us about it or include it in his next rom.


----------



## Geekswife1992

FMinMI said:


> tell that to hulu


Have either of you tried this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1906341

I followed the instructions here and haven't had any real issues with flash since. (well, Amazon Instant videos are still hit or miss but I blame that on their interface)


----------



## nevertells

Lebenskuenstler said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have two questions. Thanks for helping in advance
> 
> 1. I installed yesterday recent CM10 jcsullins build on my TP according to instructions provided by OP. Additionally I installed WebCM10-Launcher with battery stats.
> 
> My problem neither my Linux nor Windows systems do recognize the TP when connected via usb. I checked, MTP is enabled, tried also PTP, and both with USB debuging. No success. From WebOS 3.05 USB connections works as it should. I do not have any ideas left.
> 
> 2. Regarding CM-Versions: Before jcscullins did figure to decrease power consumption in standby I was seriously thinking of installing latest CM7. Do I remember correctly that CM7 alphas were completely based on WebOS' kernel and had therefore much better battery life? If so, I would not mind using the old CM stuff, because I rather dislike the UI of Android 4.x and do not rely on newest apps, I just want a decent Browser (Oh gosh, if WebOS just had a better one ....), the app of my local newspaper and something to play my audio files with ....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> LK


No one has ever explained why the ability to connect in usb mode rather than MTP mode was removed from CM9 and beyond. It always worked fine for me in CM7. What I have found over time that one will either not be able to connect at all or in certain folders one will not be able to see the content. So, I have stopped using MTP and either boot WebOS or use "mount usb" in cwm.

I really don't think you want to go back to CM7. All the improvements that have been made in CM9 and 10 really make Android on the TouchPad what it should be. I'm not sure what you mean by you don't like the UI in Android 4.xxx. The UI or launcher is just something called Trebuchet that the CM team threw together so one would have some kind of interface after installing Android. I don't like Trebuchet either and replaced it almost immediately, first with Nova Launcher and then Go Launcher EX. You may be forgetting that the launcher in CM7 was straight from the Play Store ADW Launcher. You could still download it for CM9 or 10 if that is what you like.

As for browsers, I would not have given you two cents for Chrome, but in the latest releases, it has started working very nicely. Most of the issues that folks were complaining about are fixed. I use it regularly now. My other browser of choice is Firefox. I like both because they sync bookmarks across all platforms.


----------



## nevertells

Bink said:


> First off, thank you for all your efforts here. Without you, we'd all still be suffering with WebOS and the TP would probably be a large paperweight. That said, why implement this unexpected behavior? Is it just easier? Android on my phone does not do this and neither did WebOS.


You're kidding, right? You must not know enough of the history of Android on the TouchPad and how much work J.C. has done to try and get it right. Here is the mini version, the TouchPad was designed, engineered and built to run the WebOS operating system. Even HP did not get it perfectly right and even tweaked it several times even after abandoning it. Now comes along the CM team and manages to root and get Android working on this orphaned device almost a year and a half ago. Since that day, it has been amazing what they have managed to accomplish. J.C. has put in thousands of hours into that effort including his "debricking" of those TouchPads that for what ever reason have refused to boot after their batteries drained to zero. His latest implementation is a further tweak to stop the bricking and make the effort as transparent to the use as possible. So now maybe you understand why Android on your phone and WebOS don't do this. Wish Android on the TouchPad did not do it either, but at least we have guys like J.C. trying to make it right.


----------



## nevertells

robi said:


> tell that to hulu


Hulu is going to have to adapt or get left in the dust "Chickie". Look for my reply ot FMinMI.


----------



## ktklein72

nevertells said:


> No one has ever explained why the ability to connect in usb mode rather than MTP mode was removed from CM9 and beyond. It always worked fine for me in CM7. What I have found over time that one will either not be able to connect at all or in certain folders one will not be able to see the content. So, I have stopped using MTP and either boot WebOS or use "mount usb" in cwm.


I've been using on the PC side Total Commander with the TotalAndDroid plugin and on my Android devices WiFi ADB - all free, no need for USB cable or MTP mode. It's a 1-2 knockout combination and works flawlessly for me. Food for thought for the masses...

Sent from my Eclipsed DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2.4.13


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> You just about answered your own question robi. 4G TouchPad. You really can't expect the same behavior on it as we look for on our non-4G one's. You got lucky using the 12/10 rom and for now I would go back to it. Hopefully, you made a nandroid backup before installing this latest one.
> 
> Just wondering if you and chickie are aware that the computer world is moving away from Flash to HTML5? Flash is a security nightmare as I understand and a resource hog as well. Using and viewing web content should be much improved once HTML5 if fully in place.
> 
> Hulu is going to have to adapt or get left in the dust "Chickie". Look for my reply ot FMinMI.


Yes, I know that Flash has been hacked and is going away, just like Basic, Pascal and Windows XP. But a large number of sites still use flash. I am not going to drop a favored site just because something is changing -- I use my TP for stuff I like to do now, not to let me do 'future' stuff with it (and hope that that site will eventually catch up with the curve so I could use it again). Given the number of posts in this thread (which would cause me more grief than staying with what is working), continuing to use CM9 is still the best option for me (and a few others it appears  It is not that I am opposed to change nor that I don't appreciate the work that has been done to make CM10 work, but my TP is fully functional for what I want and need it to do.

Take care!

Frank
Michigan


----------



## FMinMI

Geekswife1992 said:


> Have either of you tried this:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1906341
> 
> I followed the instructions here and haven't had any real issues with flash since. (well, Amazon Instant videos are still hit or miss but I blame that on their interface)


Hi, and thanks for the link however I do not use (nor like) the Dolphin brower, so I guess this is not an option for me...


----------



## con500

FMinMI said:


> Yes, I know that Flash has been hacked and is going away, just like Basic, Pascal and Windows XP. But a large number of sites still use flash. I am not going to drop a favored site just because something is changing -- I use my TP for stuff I like to do now, not to let me do 'future' stuff with it (and hope that that site will eventually catch up with the curve so I could use it again). Given the number of posts in this thread, continuing to use CM9 is still the best option for me (and a few others it appears
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Frank
> Michigan


Just comes down to preference really. If you are happy for the touchpad to function well on CM9 with the added benefit of working reasonably well with flash then stick with CM9. If on the other hand you have tried CM10 and the added benefits (over cm9) are 'important enough' to sacrafice the convenience of a working flash build then CM10 is the way to go.

I personally have decided to stick with CM9 since it just works for me and TBH am just greatfull to the guys here that i even have a choice let alone a fully functioning android OS on a 'webos' touchpad







Reminds me of the days when i was running windows mobile 6.5 on my HD2 with a fully functioning android os running from my sd card







Happy Days..

On a side note can anyone confirm that Flash is pretty much useless on ANY JB device regardless of if its root build or not? I am aware flash is being fazed out nowadays however i still feel it is a central part of the browsing experience.


----------



## Bwangster12

I am officially at wits end and for the life of me can't figure out why I don't get lower than 20 mA battery consumption when sleeping.

When running my regular setup or now after having done a full clean flash and running stock. I just tried full wipe, reflashed latest JCSullins build, correct gapps, and battery patch... then added my Google Account, only syncing contacts, installed Battery Monitor Widget to log current and turned off wifi. I never dropped below 20 mA.

This was the problem I experienced before on this ROM, SCHZOID and even the -4 mA version of it that SGA made.

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS UP!


----------



## vzvxfl

vzvxfl said:


> Took the plunge again after all the great improvements going on with CM10. Had no issues with moving from CM9 to CM10.
> 
> But I am having an issue with setting up an Exchange account to my work email. I have scoured here and on the web for some help but to no avail. I have removed the account, forced stop both Email and Exchange Services app and cleared the cache, rebooted and cleared cache from recover. But I am still having an issue where it just sits there and says "Waiting to sync". Has anyone else ran into this and have had success of getting it resolved?


Went back to CM9 since I could not get my work exchange account setup on CM10. It would continuously just say "Waiting to sync". I know that my work email requires "Device Administration" to be set, but it never happens. It works just fine on CM9. Am I missing something or is this an overall issue that still needs to be worked out? I know there is a lot of info out on the net about JB and Exchange, But I tried all the recommendations that worked for other with no avail.

Should i just install CM10 and then do a restore of my CM9 data? My original install was installing over CM9 using ACMEInstaller3.

Has anyone successfully connected to their work email. Any feedback would be great... Thanks


----------



## hornet

Bwangster12 said:


> I am officially at wits end and for the life of me can't figure out why I don't get lower than 20 mA battery consumption when sleeping.
> 
> When running my regular setup or now after having done a full clean flash and running stock. I just tried full wipe, reflashed latest JCSullins build, correct gapps, and battery patch... then added my Google Account, only syncing contacts, installed Battery Monitor Widget to log current and turned off wifi. I never dropped below 20 mA.
> 
> This was the problem I experienced before on this ROM, SCHZOID and even the -4 mA version of it that SGA made.
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS UP!


Have you gone into the advanced settings on wifi and changed the keep wifi on during sleep setting to never or only when plugged in.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## JohnA2u

OK everybody keeps talking about their battery stats. 4 mA, 20 mA, etc. What are you Guys using to get this number. I musta missed something. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lothinator

JohnA2u said:


> OK everybody keeps talking about their battery stats. 4 mA, 20 mA, etc. What are you Guys using to get this number. I musta missed something. Thanks in advance.


Battery Monitor Widget Pro.

Probably others but this is the favored one.

Depending on how much background activity there is, the actual figure will vary a lot, btw. I have seen a low of -4 drain, though it is definitely not a STEADY amount. It fluctuates with each reading by quite a bit, however there is a lot of stuff installed on my TouchPad. Definitely better than it has ever been.


----------



## JohnA2u

I installed the free version. Right now mine says -486 mA. The app has been running fr about 20 minutes.


----------



## alexeiw123

nevertells said:


> No one has ever explained why the ability to connect in usb mode rather than MTP mode was removed from CM9 and beyond. It always worked fine for me in CM7. What I have found over time that one will either not be able to connect at all or in certain folders one will not be able to see the content. So, I have stopped using MTP and either boot WebOS or use "mount usb" in cwm.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki

MTP replaced mass storage due to the experience mass storage created. Plugging in and mounting the files removed access for android to see those files, which in turn causes apps to fail, widgets to disappear. Its a pretty jarring experience to have your phone /tab behave badly when plugged in.

MTP while not without its problems allows for a PC and the device itself to simultaneously access the files on the storage.

The problem with MTP is that it's not consistent across different PC platforms.


----------



## jcsullins

Bwangster12 said:


> I am officially at wits end and for the life of me can't figure out why I don't get lower than 20 mA battery consumption when sleeping.
> 
> When running my regular setup or now after having done a full clean flash and running stock. I just tried full wipe, reflashed latest JCSullins build, correct gapps, and battery patch... then added my Google Account, only syncing contacts, installed Battery Monitor Widget to log current and turned off wifi. I never dropped below 20 mA.
> 
> This was the problem I experienced before on this ROM, SCHZOID and even the -4 mA version of it that SGA made.
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS UP!


I've been developing/testing the low battery drain for several weeks now with minimum drain as mentioned elsewhere. Then, a few days ago, all of sudden,
it wouldn't drop below 18-22mA. After checking several things, I decided to check in webOS. Same thing in webOS.

So, on a hunch, I decided to reflash the A6 firmware (see tpdebrick-v004 thread).

Back to normal now.

My explanation: The A6 firmware is a bit flakey and reflashing it's firmware resets some of it's non-volatile memory to a known-good state.

BTW, if you follow the tpdebrick-v004 process, please send me the "typescript" file obtained when you do so.


----------



## Lothinator

jcsullins said:


> I've been developing/testing the low battery drain for several weeks now with minimum drain as mentioned elsewhere. Then, a few days ago, all of sudden,
> it wouldn't drop below 18-22mA. After checking several things, I decided to check in webOS. Same thing in webOS.
> 
> So, on a hunch, I decided to reflash the A6 firmware (see tpdebrick-v004 thread).
> 
> Back to normal now.
> 
> My explanation: The A6 firmware is a bit flakey and reflashing it's firmware resets some of it's non-volatile memory to a known-good state.
> 
> BTW, if you follow the tpdebrick-v004 process, please send me the "typescript" file obtained when you do so.


So, this confirms what many have suspected - that something outside of the OS itself has the ability to affect OS performance, and varies between devices or can change without warning..

Such as users who have certain persistent problems that others simply never experience. Is the A6 firmware becoming corrupted somehow? This opens a whole line of questioning...


----------



## wde

jcsullins said:


> I've been developing/testing the low battery drain for several weeks now with minimum drain as mentioned elsewhere. Then, a few days ago, all of sudden,
> it wouldn't drop below 18-22mA. After checking several things, I decided to check in webOS. Same thing in webOS.
> 
> So, on a hunch, I decided to reflash the A6 firmware (see tpdebrick-v004 thread).
> 
> Back to normal now.
> 
> My explanation: The A6 firmware is a bit flakey and reflashing it's firmware resets some of it's non-volatile memory to a known-good state.
> 
> BTW, if you follow the tpdebrick-v004 process, please send me the "typescript" file obtained when you do so.


My battery drain during sleep was 3-5mA until a few days ago as well. It then inexplicably changed to 18-22mA on 2013/03/13. Restored nandroid backup that I know was sleeping at 3-5mA range yet the range remained at the 18-22mA level. Did a clean install of latest Cm10 and still can't get back to my 3-5mA.


----------



## noseph

con500 said:


> On a side note can anyone confirm that Flash is pretty much useless on ANY JB device regardless of if its root build or not? I am aware flash is being fazed out nowadays however i still feel it is a central part of the browsing experience.


It's not that Jelly Bean won't support Flash. Adobe decided not to support Flash for newer devices, starting from Jelly Bean and onwards. http://www.droid-lif...d-its-official/. There are an endless number of sources with advice on how to install Flash on Jelly Bean http://lmgtfy.com/?q...roid Jelly Bean


----------



## Bwangster12

jcsullins said:


> I've been developing/testing the low battery drain for several weeks now with minimum drain as mentioned elsewhere. Then, a few days ago, all of sudden,
> it wouldn't drop below 18-22mA. After checking several things, I decided to check in webOS. Same thing in webOS.
> 
> So, on a hunch, I decided to reflash the A6 firmware (see tpdebrick-v004 thread).
> 
> Back to normal now.
> 
> My explanation: The A6 firmware is a bit flakey and reflashing it's firmware resets some of it's non-volatile memory to a known-good state.
> 
> BTW, if you follow the tpdebrick-v004 process, please send me the "typescript" file obtained when you do so.


Am I able just to reflash the A6 firmware, or do I have to go through the whole process in post #1 of that thread? Also, is that process safe to do if in fact I am booting and functioning properly? It says "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]then you SHOULD NOT do the following."[/background]

Would an equally as effective and safer approach be to use acmeuninstaller and then use acmeinstaller3 again to install the latest CM10? Or running WebOSDoctor and then reinstalling Moboot? With all the warnings in that tpdebrick thread, I'm concerned. I can boot up fine, its just the battery during deep sleep.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Bwangster12 said:


> Am I able just to reflash the A6 firmware, or do I have to go through the whole process in post #1 of that thread? Also, is that process safe to do if in fact I am booting and functioning properly? It says "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]then you SHOULD NOT do the following."[/background]
> 
> Would an equally as effective and safer approach be to use acmeuninstaller and then use acmeinstaller3 again to install the latest CM10? Or running WebOSDoctor and then reinstalling Moboot? With all the warnings in that tpdebrick thread, I'm concerned. I can boot up fine, its just the battery during deep sleep.


This certainly raises a lot of questions. I think the best thing for you to do is make a nandroid backup(move it to your PC), use webOS doctor to wipe the device and reflash the A6 firmware then reinstall and restore your Backup. If I understand correctly you shouldn't use the tpdebrick-v004 unless the device is already bricked.


----------



## Bwangster12

RolandDeschain79 said:


> This certainly raises a lot of questions. I think the best thing for you to do is make a nandroid backup(move it to your PC), use webOS doctor to wipe the device and reflash the A6 firmware then reinstall and restore your Backup. If I understand correctly you shouldn't use the tpdebrick-v004 unless the device is already bricked.


I can do that... Running WebOS doctor will reflash the A6 firmware right? Just follow the WebOS steps?

Also, what did you mean by "reinstall and restore your Backup." Doesn't using WebOSDoctor remove Moboot but keep Android? Do you mean just reinstall Moboot with AcmeInstaller? or the whole process?


----------



## nevertells

vzvxfl said:


> I installed the free version. Right now mine says -486 mA. The app has been running fr about 20 minutes.


That is an awake reading. You need to let it sleep for an hour or two to get a good read on how your TouchPad is going to behave asleep.


----------



## nevertells

alexeiw123 said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki
> 
> MTP replaced mass storage due to the experience mass storage created. Plugging in and mounting the files removed access for android to see those files, which in turn causes apps to fail, widgets to disappear. Its a pretty jarring experience to have your phone /tab behave badly when plugged in.
> 
> MTP while not without its problems allows for a PC and the device itself to simultaneously access the files on the storage.
> 
> The problem with MTP is that it's not consistent across different PC platforms.


Also the problem is that MTP will not allow one to see the files in certain folders that USB mode will. I have been using USB mode either from WebOS or mounting USB from cwm which has never caused the issues you describe. I have never lost access while using Android after having used USB mode to move files to and from my TouchPad. I never experienced that issue in CM7 either. One would think that if this is the case that the developers would remove that ability from cwm and twrp.

One mistake that a lot of folks make with using USB mode is that they forget to eject their device through Windows Explorer as is advised in the HP TouchPad instructions for WebOS. Not doing so can cause file system corruption. Try disconnecting your TouchPad while connected in USB mode via WebOS without ejecting and see the nasty message WebOS gives you about doing that. I went and sat in "time out" for five minutes just to punish myself.


----------



## venom4911

wde said:


> My battery drain during sleep was 3-5mA until a few days ago as well. It then inexplicably changed to 18-22mA on 2013/03/13. Restored nandroid backup that I know was sleeping at 3-5mA range yet the range remained at the 18-22mA level. Did a clean install of latest Cm10 and still can't get back to my 3-5mA.


i was also experiencing this....but ever since i disabled google now and google maps location update settings my battery seems fine now, constant 5-7 drain with occasional 20-30 spike...if you google search google maps battery drain youll see theres tons of forum posts on it...seems to be a known issue and has to do with google now + maps constantly trying to update your current location...


----------



## Bwangster12

venom4911 said:


> i was also experiencing this....but ever since i disabled google now and google maps location update settings my battery seems fine now, constant 5-7 drain with occasional 20-30 spike...if you google search google maps battery drain youll see theres tons of forum posts on it...seems to be a known issue and has to do with google now + maps constantly trying to update your current location...


What your saying doesn't surprise me... but what makes me think something is wrong is that many people seem to be reporting 3-5 mA battery drain without having to do any of that.

I just did an ACMEUinstall, WebOSDoctor, complete Secure USB wipe in WebOS, and am in the process of doing a fresh reinstall of CM10 using ACMEInstaller3. If this doesn't work... I may flip.


----------



## wde

Bwangster12 said:


> What your saying doesn't surprise me... but what makes me think something is wrong is that many people seem to be reporting 3-5 mA battery drain without having to do any of that.
> 
> I just did an ACMEUinstall, WebOSDoctor, complete Secure USB wipe in WebOS, and am in the process of doing a fresh reinstall of CM10 using ACMEInstaller3. If this doesn't work... I may flip.


I just did exactly the same thing! I'm testing the battery drain during sleep right now. Will report back later.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Bwangster12 said:


> I can do that... Running WebOS doctor will reflash the A6 firmware right? Just follow the WebOS steps?
> 
> Also, what did you mean by "reinstall and restore your Backup." Doesn't using WebOSDoctor remove Moboot but keep Android? Do you mean just reinstall Moboot with AcmeInstaller? or the whole process?


Hi, Yes you are correct, sorry my heads a bit cloudy today. I am working under the assumption that WebOS doctor will reflash the A6 frimware and solve the problem. You can install just moboot or all the files with ACME3 too, it doesn't really matter it just saves me from asking if you've used that ACME3 yet. Please report back and let us know if this fixes the issue, thanks


----------



## nevertells

Sounds like this battery drain issue has created a whole new discussion that needs to be moved to a new thread. Lets all take it there and not clog up this important thread that is about how to install CM10.

Here is the link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39743-battery-drain-issues-on-hp-touchpad/


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> it wouldn't drop below 18-22mA. After checking several things, I decided to check in webOS. Same thing in webOS.


Hey J.C., how did you check the battery drain in WEBOS?

Thanks


----------



## hotppcchickie

noseph said:


> It's not that Jelly Bean won't support Flash. Adobe decided not to support Flash for newer devices, starting from Jelly Bean and onwards. http://www.droid-lif...d-its-official/. There are an endless number of sources with advice on how to install Flash on Jelly Bean http://lmgtfy.com/?q...roid Jelly Bean


i have tried countless recommended methods to get flash to function on cm10, for the purpose of watching hulu - none have worked with any degree of usefulness.
please reveal one that works and will gladly try it....


----------



## vzvxfl

nevertells said:


> Hopefully you are using a nandroid backup to go back to your version of CM9 that is set up the way you like it. And at some point in this process you have run ACMEUninstaller to completely remove Android and reset your TouchPad back to a clean "before you installed Android" state.
> 
> Sorry, I can't help you with your exchange email issue, but it appears that you have found others that have had success getting it to work. What I can impart to you is what I did to install CM10 over the top of CM9 and mine has been working fine. I wrote up a little guide about the process and I'll paste it here for you. Hope it helps.
> 
> **************************************************************************
> 
> Installing CM10 over the top of CM9.(updated as of 3/14/13)
> 
> Why would you want to do this instead of just doing a clean install?
> 
> If you are like me, I want to keep all my apps, data and settings intact. I worked hard to get my
> TouchPad to where it is now, that is why I do regular Nandroid backups too.
> 
> The following is what you can do to accomplish this based on what we know about the state of
> all the programs involved. First, a couple of assumptions. You have been keeping your TouchPad
> up-to-date by flashing nightlies via either ClockworkMod(CWM) or TeamWin Recovery Project(TWRP).
> Your PC is properly configured with Novacom drivers and programs and you have ACMEInstaller3(ACME3)
> and ACMEUninstaller on your PC in the proper folder. You know where to find all the programs and files
> mentioned here. You have at least a basic understanding of what I am talking about, if not STOP!
> 
> If you are not aware, older versions of CWM and TWRP caused corruption in the /system partition that when
> ACME3 is used to install CM10, will cause serious issues up to and including a failed install. So one needs
> to do the following below to avoid this. Also, backups made with older versions of TWRP are not compatible
> with the newest versions.
> 
> I strongly suggest that the first thing you do is update CWM to version 6.0.1.9 dated 2012-12-15 or TWRP to
> at least version 2.3.3.0 and not later than 2.4.1.0. Do not use TWRP version 2.4.3.0 as it is causing serious
> problems. Once you have updated, then make a Nandroid backup and save a copy off to your PC for safety.
> 
> A little caveat here, using GooManager will install the latest version of TWRP on their servers, which as of
> this writing is version 2.4.4.0 which hopefully fixes the problems in 2.4.3.0. If you prefer to keep using the
> version you are currently using, you need to use a file browser with root permissions like Rom Toolbox Lite
> to copy the "uImage.TWRP" from the /boot folder and save it somewhere on your SD card. Once you have
> used GooManager to install TWRP you need to use the file browser to replace the uImage.TWRP in
> the /boot folder with the copy you save to your SD card.
> 
> Now you need to run ACMEUninstaller. Once that is done, if you had not already put the CM9 nightly you
> have been using, CWM6 and Moboot 0.3.8 in the cminstall folder, do so now. If you plan to use TWRP to
> restore your backup, copy the gapps file also, as you will need to access the Play Store to download
> GooManager so you can install TWRP. Now run ACME3. Once this is done, depending on which recovery
> you plan to use, restore the backup you made. You are now right back to where you were, with the /system
> partition at the correct size for CM10 and no corruption.
> 
> You now have two choices, copy the latest CM10 experimental rom and gapps 20121022 for Jellybean into
> the cminstall folder and run ACME3 again or use the "Install zip from SD card" from your recovery program.
> That's it. You have now installed CM10 over CM9 and kept all your apps, settings and data. And don't forget,
> if you use a recovery program to install the rom and gapps, be sure you clear the cache and Dalvik cache.
> 
> One word of warning about using Moboot 0.3.8 with TWRP. Moboot 0.3.8 was created because certain apps
> and games did not work correctly if one was using an older version of Moboot. Moboot 0.3.8 also causes
> TWRP to save backups made in a newly named folder in the backup folder. Previously, backups were stored
> in a folder named 000000000000 in the backup folder. To be able to access your older backups, just use a
> file browser to move them to the new folder.
> 
> That is an awake reading. You need to let it sleep for an hour or two to get a good read on how your TouchPad is going to behave asleep.


Thanks Nevertells for the feed back. I am pretty familiar with the process as I have been rooting quite a few TouchPads to CM9 for my co-workers.

Back in December I went through the process of doing a nandriod backup of my CM9 configuration and then performed a ACMEUninstall. I then did a ACME3 install of CM10 that was available in December. Played around with for a bit just to check it out, but then a did a restore back to CM9.

This time around I actually went back to CWM v.6.0.1.9 as TWRP was having issues and did not seem to be backing up properly. After I made my nandriod backup of CM9 and moved a copy off to my PC, i then did the ACME3 install of CM10. I saw no issues at all until I went to add my corporate HP exchange email account. That is where it just keeps trying to Sync.

This weekend I will do a complete uninstall and just try with CM10 and configure my exchange account. If that works then I will uninstall CM10, install the CM9 Nightly I am on, restore my nandriod backup of CM9 and ACME3 install CM10 and see if I can add my corporate exchange account. I do hope that works. I like the feel of CM10, but I have to have my work email functioning properly. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again


----------



## Mpgrimm2

vzvxfl said:


> This time around I actually went back to CWM v.6.0.1.9 as TWRP was having issues and did not seem to be backing up properly. After I made my nandriod backup of CM9 and moved a copy off to my PC, i then did the ACME3 install of CM10. I saw no issues at all until I went to add my corporate HP exchange email account. That is where it just keeps trying to Sync.
> 
> This weekend I will do a complete uninstall and just try with CM10 and configure my exchange account. If that works then I will uninstall CM10, install the CM9 Nightly I am on, restore my nandriod backup of CM9 and ACME3 install CM10 and see if I can add my corporate exchange account. I do hope that works. I like the feel of CM10, but I have to have my work email functioning properly. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again


I don't have a corporate Exchange account but do have my Hotmail account setup as an Exchange Active Sync service so that i get "push" email, folder syncing, etc and it works fine. Have you tried "temp unrooting" with the Superuser app to see if that helps? (under superuser settings " i " and disable Superuser).

Possibly related: I can't get redbox instant streaming to work by disabling root on CM9/10 either.


----------



## vzvxfl

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I don't have a corporate Exchange account but do have my Hotmail account setup as an Exchange Active Sync service so that i get "push" email, folder syncing, etc and it works fine. Have you tried "temp unrooting" with the Superuser app to see if that helps? (under superuser settings " i " and disable Superuser).
> 
> Possibly related: I can't get redbox instant streaming to work by disabling root on CM9/10 either.


No go with the "temp unrooting". But as a test I did try to set my MSN account as an Exchange Active Sync and I received the same results as my corporate account. Leading me to believe I have some type of corruption going on. Looks like I will be doing a complete uninstall this weekend.


----------



## venky80

Is anyone else having keyboard crashes with regularly gapps , I get random apps crashes and keyboard crashes when using regular gapps but if I use Rowlands modified gapps then everything is fine. 
Any recommendation to solve this issue would be appreciated, I really want to use the official gapps


----------



## turando

FLASH AT LAST! After trying countless web browsers I have found one that plays flash content without a hitch. It is called Puffin Web Browser and is available in the play store. There is a free version that lets you try it for 2 weeks. It can even play flash games. It also loads web pages very fast. Although I still like Dolphin browser I hate how flash content constantly flickers. This had solved that issue for me. And thumbs up to the devs for their fantastic work. Love my jellybean TP!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mpgrimm2

vzvxfl said:


> No go with the "temp unrooting". But as a test I did try to set my MSN account as an Exchange Active Sync and I received the same results as my corporate account. Leading me to believe I have some type of corruption going on. Looks like I will be doing a complete uninstall this weekend.


Fyi,
The correct settings for hotmail as EAS can be found in my xda thread...

Hotmail/Live Mail setup as ExchangeActiveSync works w/stock Email App (edit:2-13-13)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1870889

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## robi

thro said:


> Are you using a live wallpaper?
> 
> I had the same problem upgrading 12/16 to 03/04. It seems the new version does not play well with some live wallpapers. I was having -160ma drain with a live wallpaper and it will vary with different ones. I am now getting around -5ma with a plain wallpaper.


No live wallpaper. Plain Jane desktop.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## synchron

turando said:


> FLASH AT LAST! After trying countless web browsers I have found one that plays flash content without a hitch. It is called Puffin Web Browser and is available in the play store. There is a free version that lets you try it for 2 weeks. It can even play flash games. It also loads web pages very fast. Although I still like Dolphin browser I hate how flash content constantly flickers. This had solved that issue for me. And thumbs up to the devs for their fantastic work . Love my jellybean TP!
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


On my TP, Puffin browser plays flash videos but video frame rate seems to be poor and sluggish when played on the page - full screen is better, however, I notice when you use Puffin's full screen mode, it takes a good 10 to 20 seconds for the sound/video to synch up. It loads pages like lightning but navigating through several tabbed pages is frustrating - sometimes takes me 4 taps for the browser to recognize my action(Same with XScope Pro browser). I still think Dolphin HD is one of the better browsers I've experienced on CM10.


----------



## turando

synchron said:


> On my TP, Puffin browser plays flash videos but video frame rate seems to be poor and sluggish when played on the page - full screen is better, however, I notice when you use Puffin's full screen mode, it takes a good 10 to 20 seconds for the sound/video to synch up. It loads pages like lightning but navigating through several tabbed pages is frustrating - sometimes takes me 4 taps for the browser to recognize my action(Same with XScope Pro browser). I still think Dolphin HD is one of the better browsers I've experienced on CM10.


Yes I must admit that Dolphin is hard to beat. Maybe Puffin will improve with future updates. Some pages load really well and fast but some are a little temperamental. If only there was one perfect browser. Sigh...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nevertells

turando said:


> Yes I must admit that Dolphin is hard to beat. Maybe Puffin will improve with future updates. Some pages load really well and fast but some are a little temperamental. If only there was one perfect browser. Sigh...
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


Have you tried the latest version of Chrome? It does not play video on the webpage, but links you to YouTube to play it. Flash content does not flicker anymore and the keyboard is solid. I also like the "fat finger" fixer it uses when one tries to tap a link, it magnifies a portion of the screen making it easier to select the link. Have not seen any other browser that does that. I have also found on some websites when trying to type in a text box, some browsers have issues, while Chrome seems to handle them better. It's my browser of choice right now.


----------



## Fr3nZy

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]


> -Streaming videos via flash in the Web Browsers is unsupported in Jelly Bean and often only the Audio plays.


This is sort of a deal breaker for me. I've tried it with the same flash package the works on my phone running JB. It starts to play then the video disappears and screen tearing starts. Has anyone come up with a fix yet??[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]EDIT: Haha I should have read the last few post. Is there a way to get it to work with the stock or Quick ICS Browser?[/background]


----------



## lagreat

Can't beat phenomenal battery life. only thing I had let go was My Water live wallpaper that allowed just a single day or about 26 hours on a single charge.
Usage has been around 6:15 hours in 3+ days the tp is on. BTW, this is with Wifi off during sleep.

Maybe those still on the fence can jump in and install 0304 build.

EDIT: Spelling and missed screenshot


----------



## nevertells

lagreat said:


> Can't beat phenomenal battery life. only thing I had let go was My Water live wallpaper that allowed just a single day or about 26 hours on a single charge.
> Usage has been around 6:15 hours in 3+ days the tp is on. BTW, this is with Wifi off during sleep.
> 
> Maybe those still on the fence can jump in and install 0304 build.
> 
> EDIT: Spelling and missed screenshot


It would be extremely helpful if you would post this here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39743-battery-drain-issues-on-hp-touchpad/

Trying to consolidate all posts about battery drain.

Thanks


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> Can't beat phenomenal battery life. only thing I had let go was My Water live wallpaper that allowed just a single day or about 26 hours on a single charge.
> Usage has been around 6:15 hours in 3+ days the tp is on. BTW, this is with Wifi off during sleep.
> 
> Maybe those still on the fence can jump in and install 0304 build.


Thanks for the information but I am scratching my head -- are you saying you are seeing a significant power consumption reduction when you are *using *your TP? Or only when it is sleeping? If it is the former, I am courious how that can be -- most articles I read about other devices moving from ICS to JB showed no 'major' power improvement (some of the phones did get slight better supposedly due to the radio - but there is none in the TP).

I guess if something was changed to throttle back the CPU, that would help some but at least on my TP the screen is the main power consumer (it is set to 70% due to the high brightness where it is used), using 3-5X more than the next closest components (wifi and OS). I cannot see how any code can reduce the power consumed by the display - it takes X mAh to backlight and that is a given. What is your largest power consumption item?

No doubt that if your sleep power consumption goes from 30 mAh on ICS to 5 on JB, that is sizable, especally if you let is sit unused for long periods of time.

Are you pretty confident that your use now (games/movies/mail/surfing) matches your use when you had ICS?

Thanks

Frank

Michigan


----------



## nevertells

FMinMI said:


> Thanks for the information but I am scratching my head -- are you saying you are seeing a significant power consumption reduction when you are *using *your TP? Or only when it is sleeping? If it is the former, I am courious how that can be -- most articles I read about other devices moving from ICS to JB showed no 'major' power improvement (some of the phones did get slight better supposedly due to the radio - but there is none in the TP).
> 
> I guess if something was changed to throttle back the CPU, that would help some but at least on my TP the screen is the main power consumer (it is set to 70% due to the high brightness where it is used), using 3-5X more than the next closest components (wifi and OS). I cannot see how any code can reduce the power consumed by the display - it takes X mAh to backlight and that is a given. What is your largest power consumption item?
> 
> No doubt that if your sleep power consumption goes from 30 mAh on ICS to 5 on JB, that is sizable, especally if you let is sit unused for long periods of time.
> 
> Are you pretty confident that your use now (games/movies/mail/surfing) matches your use when you had ICS?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frank
> 
> Michigan


You must have missed all the discussion about the 0304 rom from J.C. and how he reworked the code to improve the battery drain. The reduction is when the TouchPad is sleeping.

BTW, I discovered an app called Root Dim that allows one to really reduce the screen brightness down to a level so low that the screen becomes invisible/unreadable. At around 3%, in a totally dark room, it's still usable and cuts battery usage significantly. The minimum Android can set it to is around 25%.


----------



## lagreat

nevertells said:


> It would be extremely helpful if you would post this here: http://rootzwiki.com...on-hp-touchpad/
> 
> Trying to consolidate all posts about battery drain.
> 
> Thanks


Nevertells - posted per your request. Good to know battery related thread exists. Its in my bookmarks to keep up to date on battery related topics. Thanks for pointing it in out.


----------



## razorloves

nevertells said:


> BTW, I discovered an app called Root Dim that allows one to really reduce the screen brightness down to a level so low that the screen becomes invisible/unreadable. At around 3%, in a totally dark room, it's still usable and cuts battery usage significantly. The minimum Android can set it to is around 25%.


why use an app? it's adjustable in cm. Well, at least it is in cm9 on my tp. I havent installed cm10 on my tp yet. Is that setting removed in JC's cm10?


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> You must have missed all the discussion about the 0304 rom from J.C. and how he reworked the code to improve the battery drain. The reduction is when the TouchPad is sleeping.
> 
> BTW, I discovered an app called Root Dim that allows one to really reduce the screen brightness down to a level so low that the screen becomes invisible/unreadable. At around 3%, in a totally dark room, it's still usable and cuts battery usage significantly. The minimum Android can set it to is around 25%.


Hi again.

No, I fully read all the info about how the drain during sleep was reduced in 0304 but when I read his specific post, I got the impression he (she?) was saying he getting much better *run time*, and that was what was confusing to me. It would be great if the CM10 code somehow made current apps and HP hardware run with much lower power requirements to give 26 hours of use on a single charge. In re-reading the post I guess he is saying he get total on time of 6.25 hours of total use over a 3 day period (meaning 66 hours of sleep) but to me that is not different from what I am getting with CM9 (I have run movies for 7 hours before I had to shut down). If run time does go up, then indeed trying CM10 would be worth it, as movies and gmail are what I use my TP for 90% of the time (no gaming or navigation at all).

Best regards again,

Frank


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> BTW, I discovered an app called Root Dim that allows one to really reduce the screen brightness down to a level so low that the screen becomes invisible/unreadable. At around 3%, in a totally dark room, it's still usable and cuts battery usage significantly. The minimum Android can set it to is around 25%.


I like Display Brightness by RubberbigPepper. It allows for a slide bar on the side of the screen to change it at any time and also allows you to set the minimum dim so you don't go to 0 (and cant see anything). Stays on top and is super easy to use the thumb to change it...


----------



## Xsever

> BTW, I discovered an app called Root Dim that allows one to really reduce the screen brightness down to a level so low that the screen becomes invisible/unreadable. At around 3%, in a totally dark room, it's still usable and cuts battery usage significantly. The minimum Android can set it to is around 25%.


Use Lux Brightness. You can go even lower than 0% and you can tweak it to auto-adjust.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## nevertells

razorloves said:


> why use an app? it's adjustable in cm. Well, at least it is in cm9 on my tp. I havent installed cm10 on my tp yet. Is that setting removed in JC's cm10?


Because CM can only adjust the level to around 25% which in a dark room can still be too bright for some. I know you are talking about what is in settings, but I find that a rather imposing way to try to adjust one's display back light level. With the app, it can be adjusted as low as one needs with a simple slider or even the volume control. You should try it and see what I am talking about.


----------



## nevertells

FMinMI said:


> Use Lux Brightness. You can go even lower than 0% and you can tweak it to auto-adjust.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


I don't particularly care for the auto function. Yes, it does adjust screen brightness, but I've always felt that it does not set it at a level I like for the ambient light where I am currently at. My little desk top widget let's me set it to the level I like regardless of what the auto function thinks it should be.


----------



## razorloves

nevertells said:


> Because CM can only adjust the level to around 25% which in a dark room can still be too bright for some. I know you are talking about what is in settings, but I find that a rather imposing way to try to adjust one's display back light level. With the app, it can be adjusted as low as one needs with a simple slider or even the volume control. You should try it and see what I am talking about.


ah, ok. I see. I haven't messed with cm10 in a while so i couldn't recall if it allowed you to go lower than the 25%. In cm9 settings, it allows me to set as low as i like. I like it at 5%, and i leave it on auto. I tried it on 3% but i had to go into the closet and i still barely saw it. lol. I wonder why they didn't add that setting in cm10. But i hear ya on the app thing. Makes it easier. thank nt.


----------



## nevertells

razorloves said:


> ah, ok. I see. I haven't messed with cm10 in a while so i couldn't recall if it allowed you to go lower than the 25%. In cm9 settings, it allows me to set as low as i like. I like it at 5%, and i leave it on auto. I tried it on 3% but i had to go into the closet and i still barely saw it. lol. I wonder why they didn't add that setting in cm10. But i hear ya on the app thing. Makes it easier. thank nt.


LOL, I had to do the closet thing one time too!







I think the settings are still there in settings/display/automatic backlight, but I've never figured them out how they work. Like I said, I'm never happy with what the auto function picks for a level. The app gives me exactly what I want, when I want it.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> Frank,
> 
> The improved battery drain is all about improvements while the TouchPad is asleep. As far as battery usage while the device is being used, no two people use their device exactly the same way. There are all kinds of forums, threads and discussions going on about how one can improve battery life while using their device. When I am reading a book, I keep the screen brightness at a level just high enough to see the screen. I turn on airplane mode to make sure all the radios are off. I also have a widget on my desktop that allows me to control sync, wifi, bluetooth, brightness, location access individually and I set a profile to slow the processor way down. I don't need peak performance just to turn pages on a book. But thinking a dev can write code to accomplish the same purpose I don't think is an option. It's a matter of an individual's habits, preferences and discipline that will make the difference on how long their battery lasts while they are using their device. I do the same thing on my smart phone. I only turn on the gps, bluetooth, wifi and data radios when I need to use them.


Yup -- again my bad in how I phrased the question. Knew about the sleep power level improvement but thought he was saying he saw improved 'running time' as well, as if CM10 make the TP run apps longer. 'nough said...

Cheers back at you!


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> Use Lux Brightness. You can go even lower than 0% and you can tweak it to auto-adjust.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


If you set it to go below 0%, does it convert the TP into a light-sucking black hole????

(Sorry, couldn't resist 

Have a nice weekend.

Frank


----------



## pjanoocap

just one quick question about the cm10. Is there a way to do a screenshot?

Thanks.....

And once again thank you for great work ...


----------



## JohnA2u

Yes there is as a matter of fact. There are two.
1. Press power and volume down at the same time
2. Press and hold power button -> shut down menu will appear. Screen shot should be the forth menu item down.
If it's not there you can add it.
Go to:
Settings ->system-> power menu. Check screen shot and expanded desktop.
I just learned all that this morning in the battery thread.


----------



## hotppcchickie

jcsullins said:


> There has been a change in 2013-03-04 preview (and beyond, I guess) with how critical battery shutdown is handled.
> 
> Instead of shutting down at 3%, the kernel scales the reported percentage so that <=3% reports as 0% (when automatic shutdown will happen).
> In other words, the "usable" 3-100% range is scaled into 0-100% with the following:
> 
> reported = (real-3)*100 / (100-3) ; if (reported<0) reported = 0
> 
> So, it should be shutting down at the same "real" 3% as before, but the values reported will be scaled into a "usable range" for the user.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


I am still confused. On cm10, my tp battery goes down to zero, and then its tough to get it restarted. should it be shutting down at 3% like in cm9?

Is there a Setting I need to change?


----------



## rumbi

There was an explanation from JC Sullins, he changed the calculation for the battery so on 3 percent it will show you zero and shut down the TouchPad.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

I am showing 1 ma for my idle current draw........EXCELLENT! Thanks devs! This is a much more useful device now. The 20130304 rom rocks and so does Mr. Sullins and Rolland and Dorregary and all the rest of the devs. Thanks a lot people. I inherited this tablet from my Father in July 2012. It sat around mostly because WebOS is uber limited, software support wise....so when I found Cyanogen and then this dev branch, I was smitten to be able to make daily use of Dad's Touchpad. I suspect that with this being open sourced that it will eventually chew up M$ and Apple and even google in the end. This is encouraging. Keep up the great work people! and thanks so much. I only wish I knew of this while pops was still alive. He was still using WebOS when he passed......never got to see the device shine....he was one tech savvy 74 year old. He would have been ALL OVER this stuff!

8)


----------



## jrafuse

nevertellshtimestamp= said:


> Have you tried the latest version of Chrome? It does not play video on the webpage, but links you to YouTube to play it. Flash content does not flicker anymore and the keyboard is solid. I also like the "fat finger" fixer it uses when one tries to tap a link, it magnifies a portion of the screen making it easier to select the link. Have not seen any other browser that does that. I have also found on some websites when trying to type in a text box, some browsers have issues, while Chrome seems to handle them better. It's my browser of choice right now.


NT ... Dolphin browser has been doing that for a long time here. If I tap a spot between two close links on a page (menu system or whatever) Dolphin brings up a magnified popup screen for you to better choose the right link. Dolphin has been doing thus for at least 3 months on my TP.

On another note ... just as an experiment, I tried Skyfire browser v4 with Hulu and it worked like a charm. Brought up a TV show without hassles or flickers, etc. I have latest CM10 installed and the latest flash apk side loaded. I will be running some other flash tests with it today, but first impressions are good. It must, however, be Sky fire v4, as v5 no longer supports flash. v4 can still be found in the play store.

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## JohnA2u

Thanks for the words about your Dad Lippy. My Dad would have loved these things too. Trips to Radio Shack were a fun outing for us when I was a kid. I got him a computer when he was in his seventies and whenever I would visit he would have a long list of computer questions. Good memories. Me, my dad, a can of compressed air and a list of error messages.


----------



## craigsouthwick

MY TP isn't charging.

Was on CM 9, Acmeunistalld, Acme3 installed 304 version. Checked it is on MTP device.

Any ideas?


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Heh Radio Shack. Sorry for the off topic here...I am 46 the 22nd. I had a TRS-80 in 1977 when I was 10! and I hung out at the Radio Shack Computer Center store for like a year and a half before that since I was 8! Having a device like this Touchpad would have TRULY gone over as sci-fi back then. Even now I can hardly believe stuff like this exists. Stuff like my Nexus 4 phone that pretty much mirrors the specs of the Touchpad is truly incredible, not to mention sonething like the new Galaxy S IV.....WILD! But I digress hehe

8)

This touchpad doing 1 ma in sleep lasted 2 days without budging off 100 % battery. NICE!!! THE DEVS ROCK!

/me does the "I'm not worthy" genuflection


----------



## nevertells

hotppcchickie said:


> NT ... Dolphin browser has been doing that for a long time here. If I tap a spot between two close links on a page (menu system or whatever) Dolphin brings up a magnified popup screen for you to better choose the right link. Dolphin has been doing thus for at least 3 months on my TP.
> 
> On another note ... just as an experiment, I tried Skyfire browser v4 with Hulu and it worked like a charm. Brought up a TV show without hassles or flickers, etc. I have latest CM10 installed and the latest flash apk side loaded. I will be running some other flash tests with it today, but first impressions are good. It must, however, be Sky fire v4, as v5 no longer supports flash. v4 can still be found in the play store.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> John


Never saw Dolphin do that on the occasions when I used it. I'll have to test it out again. Still like Chrome. Thanks


----------



## nevertells

craigsouthwick said:


> This touchpad doing 1 ma in sleep lasted 2 days without budging off 100 % battery. NICE!!! THE DEVS ROCK!


You are the first I've seen report a -1mA battery drain. That is true WebOS performance. Wondering what you are doing to get that. Is it a 32GB or 16?
Have you done anything out of the ordinary to try to reduce battery drain?


----------



## lippy lipkowski

One small correction, Google owns Android.

Honestly, I think google is going to lament the day they let the cat out of the bag and open sourced Android 4. I could be wrong, but I suspect they will. As far as them owning_it, I dunno man. I think these large companies taking open source code....making it propriatary in some way, and then claiming copyright on it is assinine. I mean I don't begrude coders making cash on their skills but something like taking BSD 4.4 and twisting the kernel and calling it darwin...and then osx...and then copyrighting it....there are TONS of other ways to charge for mad skillz. Apple is just one example of open source hijacking IMO. Support based models like redhat before they got a big head is the way to do it...for that matter calling software copywritten in and of itself is assinine IMHO. It isn't a song, it isn't painting, it isn't a book, it is wholly necessary piece of a functioning device called a computer, at least the OS is, so I think software should be pattened.....but NOT if it has been derived from open source...but oh my..,I digress again. Sorry admins.I'll keep it on topic now.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> Could be the usb cable, or the charger itself. Make sure the removable end(with the folding prongs)is turned fully clockwise. Test on WebOS and see that it charges there. Double check settings/storage/ three dots upper right, usb computer connection that MTP is checked. Try reinstalling CM10 and gapps again.
> 
> You are the first I've seen report a -1mA battery drain. That is true WebOS performance. Wondering what you are doing to get that. Is it a 32GB or 16? IT IS A 32 GIG PURCHASED DURING FIRESALE
> Have you done anything out of the ordinary to try to reduce battery drain? NO. MY SETUP IS RATHER BASIC THOUGH


It is a 32 GIG purchased summer 2011 firesale. I have done nothing special. My setup is pretty basic though. I have a userinit.d folder in /data/local....in that folder I have a file that ups my max allowable cpu to run 1782mhz as well. So I am getting that 1 ma sleep performance while overclocked as well. There is even entry in the log showing 0ma and I do not think it is erroneous. The pig just was drawing less than 1ma when the logger polled it. You would have to verify with whomever wrote that logger but I suspect that is what 0 ma implies, less than 1 ma. I mean even at 1ma, that is frrggin shelf life self discharge on a lithium ion cell I think. VERY NICE DEVS! Let me see if I can get a snippet of that log pasted here...look for it in a few I am at a clients right now trying to finish up.


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> One small correction, Google owns Android.
> 
> Honestly, I think google is going to lament the day they let the cat out of the bag and open sourced Android 4. I could be wrong, but I suspect they will. As far as them owning_it, I dunno man. I think these large companies taking open source code....making it propriatary in some way, and then claiming copyright on it is assinine. I mean I don't begrude coders making cash on their skills but something like taking BSD 4.4 and twisting the kernel and calling it darwin...and then osx...and then copyrighting it....there are TONS of other ways to charge for mad skillz. Apple is just one example of open source hijacking IMO. Support based models like redhat before they got a big head is the way to do it...for that matter calling software copywritten in and of itself is assinine IMHO. It isn't a song, it isn't painting, it isn't a book, it is wholly necessary piece of a functioning device called a computer, at least the OS is, so I think software should be pattened.....but NOT if it has been derived from open source...but oh my..,I digress again. Sorry admins.I'll keep it on topic now.


You are right, it is open source. However, Google still dictates many aspects of it's use through other methods. The CM team has to live up to certain standards set by Google. Google is the reason Gapps does not come preinstalled in CM. They will cut off a companies access to the Play Store if they are not happy with the way a company is implementing Android on a device. So yes, it is open source, but they still have their finger in the pot.


----------



## len207

Just checked on "Sleep" power consumption with Battery Monitor Widget and found that on 3/15/13 @ 11:30PM my TP was fully charged (100%). Today 3/17/13 when I woke the TP at 8:20PM I was still at 92%! One could say I'm very happy with the battery life on the 3/4 version of JB.


----------



## nevertells

FMinMI said:


> I like Display Brightness by RubberbigPepper. It allows for a slide bar on the side of the screen to change it at any time and also allows you to set the minimum dim so you don't go to 0 (and cant see anything). Stays on top and is super easy to use the thumb to change it...


Finally got around to trying this app, love it. Thanks


----------



## Lothinator

I have to say with the current CM10 build, not only do I get the better battery life, but I haven't had any of the Adreno memory leak related force closes that halve always plagued my device in the past with either cm9 or cm10. Fingers and toes crossed, of course, because I have had false alarms before when I went for days without those force closes and then they came back, but I installed this a week ago and haven't had to reboot or "swipe away" apps to prevent force closes yet.

I wonder if it is this patch that has made a difference:
http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/33634/

Or potentially the battery fix also fixed the Adreno memory leak issue some of us were seeing, since the battery fix was in the video driver with part of the driver never being turned off properly?

Mostly I'm doing mindless speculation, ignore me


----------



## lippy lipkowski

A snippet of my Battery Monitor Log. Note the one entry a few down from where it starts the 1ma entries...you will wee one showing 0 ma at 07:04:50

2012/12/10|05:54:51 AM|252mA|99%|4104mV|29.0ºC|.1|2 
2012/12/10|06:04:50 AM|329mA|100%|4108mV|30.0ºC|.996|1	
2012/12/10|06:14:50 AM|249mA|100%|4108mV|30.0ºC|.1000|1 
2012/12/10|06:24:50 AM|197mA|100%|4108mV|30.0ºC|.1000|1 
2012/12/10|06:34:50 AM|35mA|100%|4108mV|30.0ºC|.998|1 
2012/12/10|06:44:50 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|30.0ºC|.1000|1 
2012/12/10|06:54:50 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|30.0ºC|.1000|1 
2012/12/10|07:04:50 AM|0mA|100%|4108mV|30.0ºC|.1000|1 
2013/03/15|10:07:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|23.0ºC|.1|1 
2013/03/15|10:10:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|23.0ºC|.298|1 
2013/03/15|10:20:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|24.0ºC|.26|1 
2013/03/15|10:30:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|22.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/15|10:40:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|21.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/15|10:50:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|21.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/15|11:00:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/15|11:10:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/15|11:20:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/15|11:30:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/15|11:40:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/15|11:50:10 PM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|12:00:10 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|12:10:10 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|12:20:10 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|12:30:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|12:40:10 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|21.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|12:50:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|21.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|01:00:10 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|21.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|01:10:10 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|21.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|01:20:10 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|21.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|01:30:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|21.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|01:40:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|21.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|01:50:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|02:00:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|02:10:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|02:20:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|02:30:10 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|02:40:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|02:50:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|03:00:10 AM|1mA|100%|4108mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|03:10:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|03:20:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|03:30:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|03:40:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|03:50:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|04:00:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|04:10:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|04:20:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|04:30:11 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|04:40:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|04:50:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|05:00:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|05:10:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|05:20:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|05:30:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|05:40:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|05:50:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|06:00:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|06:10:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|06:20:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|06:30:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|06:40:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|06:50:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1 
2013/03/16|07:00:10 AM|1mA|100%|4104mV|20.0ºC|.0|1


----------



## JohnA2u

That's how mine looks too when it is plugged in and the battery is fully charged. I think the stats when it is unplugged and in sleep mode is what most people are looking at.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

OMG you are correct. I was at an office gathering with one of my clents at 7pm on the 16th so I thought that was my battery usage..cause I had the pad with me. Now I am seeing it is 7am and that is in fact when it was plugged in. Color me st00pid anyways....So sorry for that....BIG DUH...I will get a real snippet of battery usage in sleep soon. I can tell you that I accidentally left it unplugged all weekend last weekend and didn't use it at all until (GASP!) Sunday evening, and that was 42 some odd hours...and it was still at 100. I just installed Battety Monitor when I saw it in the thread...so it has only been a few days I have been running it.


----------



## nevertells

Can't say enough about a screen backlight control I've started using. Easy to use, easy to set up. Search Display Brightness in the Play Store. Thanks to FMinMI for pointing this out.


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> OMG you are correct. I was at an office gathering with one of my clents at 7pm on the 16th so I thought that was my battery usage..cause I had the pad with me. Now I am seeing it is 7am and that is in fact when it was plugged in. Color me st00pid anyways....So sorry for that....BIG DUH...I will get a real snippet of battery usage in sleep soon. I can tell you that I accidentally left it unplugged all weekend last weekend and didn't use it at all until (GASP!) Sunday evening, and that was 42 some odd hours...and it was still at 100. I just installed Battety Monitor when I saw it in the thread...so it has only been a few days I have been running it.


A couple of tips for using BMW. Make use you change the mA rating of the battery in BMW's settings so you get correct calculations. It needs to go through several charge/discharge cycles to get enough data and always let it go below 40% or lower before plugging it in to charge. The larger the recharge cycle, the more accurate the calculations.


----------



## nevertells

I have seen a lot of folks asking questions about whether they can or how to install CM10 over the top of CM9. So I've created a guide to hopefully assist those folks with that process. The purpose of this guide is not to teach you all the skills needed to install CM10 over the top of CM9. If you don't have all the skills to use it, you need to go learn more about the process of maintaining your TouchPad. There are plenty of great guides, threads and videos available for that. You will find plenty of them in the OP of this thread. Roland has worked hard to put together and maintain the OP with tons of useful information. Please make use of it. So here is the guide:

*Installing CM10(or CM10.1) over the top of CM9.*
(updated as of 4/20/13)

(NOTE: This guide is meant for experienced users)

Why would you want to do this instead of just doing a clean install?

If you are like me, I want to keep all my apps, data and settings intact. 
I worked hard to get my TouchPad set up like it is now, that is why I do 
regular Nandroid backups too.

The following is what you can do to accomplish this based on what we know 
about the current state of all the programs involved. First, a couple of 
assumptions. You have been keeping your TouchPad up-to-date by flashing 
nightlies with one of two available recovery apps. One is called 
ClockworkMod(CWM) and the other TeamWin Recovery Project(TWRP). 
Your PC is properly configured with Novacom drivers and programs and you 
have ACMEInstaller3(ACME3) and ACMEUninstaller on your PC in the proper 
folder. You know where to find all the programs and files mentioned here. 
You have at least a basic understanding of what I am talking about, if not 
STOP!

If you are not aware, older versions of CWM and TWRP caused corruption in 
the /system partition so that when ACME3 is used to install CM10, serious 
issues up to and including a failed install could happen. One needs 
to do the following below to avoid this. Also, backups made with older 
versions of TWRP are not compatible with the newest versions.

I strongly suggest that the first thing you do is update CWM to version 6.0.1.9 
dated 2012-12-15 or TWRP to at least version 2.3.3.0 and not later than 2.4.1.0. 
Do not use TWRP version 2.4.3.0 or newer as they are causing serious problems. 
Once you have updated, then make a Nandroid backup and save a copy off to your 
PC for safety.

A little caveat here, using GooManager will install the latest version of TWRP on
their servers, which as of this writing is version 2.5.0.0 which is still causing problems.
If you prefer to keep using the version you are currently using, you need to use a file 
browser with root permissions like Rom Toolbox Lite or ES File Browser
to copy the "uImage.TWRP" from the /boot folder and save it somewhere on your SD card.
After all the instructions below have been followed up to the point of restoring your backup
you will need to use Goomanager to install TWRP. Then you need to use the file browser you 
used to move uImage.TWRP, to replace the uImage.TWRP that was just installed in the 
/boot folder using GooManager, with the copy you saved to your SD card.

If you forgot to save the uImage.TWRP, you can find all versions at the link below:

http://techerrata.com/browse/twrp2/tenderloin

Once you download the needed file, rename it to uImage.TWRP before copying it
to the /boot folder. The spelling of uImage is: u(uppercase "i")mage.

Now you need to run ACMEUninstaller. Once that is done, if you have not already 
put the CM9 nightly you have been using, CWM6 and Moboot 0.3.8 in the cminstall 
folder, do so now. If you plan to use TWRP to restore your backup, copy the gapps 
file also, as you will need this to access the Play Store to download GooManager 
so you can install TWRP. Now run ACME3. Once this is done, depending on which 
recovery you plan to use, restore the backup you made. You are now right back to 
where you were, with the /system partition at the correct size for CM10 and no 
corruption.

NOTE: When you run the "Install Open Recovery Script" in GooManager, CWM6 will be
deleted and the newest version of TWRP is installed. Now you need to replace it using 
the instructions above. Also, if you use TWRP throughout this process, there is no need 
to place CWM6 in the cminstall folder if you don't want to.

You now have two choices, copy the latest CM10 experimental rom and gapps 20121011 
for Jellybean into the cminstall folder and run ACME3 again or use the "Install zip 
from SD card" from your recovery program. That's it. You have now installed CM10 
(or CM10,1) over CM9 and kept all your apps, settings and data. And don't forget, if you use a 
recovery program to install the rom and gapps, be sure you clear the cache and 
Dalvik cache.

NOTE: If you used this guide to install CM10.1 (Jelly Bean 4.2.2), you need to use 
the Gapps for Jelly Bean dated 20130301.

One word of warning about using Moboot 0.3.8 with TWRP. Moboot 0.3.8 was created 
because certain apps and games did not work correctly if one was using an older 
version of Moboot. Moboot 0.3.8 also causes TWRP to save backups made in a newly 
named folder in the TWRP backup folder. Previously, backups were stored in a folder 
named 000000000000 in the backup folder. I believe the new folder name comes 
from the properly generated serial number vs. the 000000000000 that was used in 
older versions. To be able to access your older backups, just use a file browser 
to move them to the new folder.


----------



## jimspoon

(1) so far Google Hangouts is not exactly working properly just yet with 3/4 build. I can hear and see the person I'm hanging out with. The person I'm hanging out with can see me but can't hear me. If I recall correctly this was also a problem with the 12/16 build.

(2) sorry if I missed this ... but what's the desired procedure for reporting problems like this, i.e. problems with running apps under CM10 that weren't present when running the app under CM9. Report them in this thread, or start another thread, if so, where?


----------



## nevertells

jimspoon said:


> (1) so far Google Hangouts is not exactly working properly just yet with 3/4 build. I can hear and see the person I'm hanging out with. The person I'm hanging out with can see me but can't hear me. If I recall correctly this was also a problem with the 12/16 build.
> 
> (2) sorry if I missed this ... but what's the desired procedure for reporting problems like this, i.e. problems with running apps under CM10 that weren't present when running the app under CM9. Report them in this thread, or start another thread, if so, where?


It's amazing what one an find if they would just Google it:









http://wiki.cyanogen...e_Issue_Tracker


----------



## jimspoon

nevertells said:


> It's amazing what one an find if they would just Google it:
> 
> http://wiki.cyanogen...e_Issue_Tracker


must you give a testy response to every inquiry?


----------



## Salvation27

jimspoon said:


> must you give a testy response to every inquiry?


Yes- it's for your own sake. (Not testy response here) But- it helps you fully read/ understand/ and execute the things discussed here, and helps you with your TP and when things go wrong. Because, as we all know, the TP can be tempermental. I, for the most part, agree with NT- yet we have had our differences as well. It's what helps us know each other's sides/ opinion/s and what each other is doing with/ for their TP.


----------



## nevertells

jimspoon said:


> must you give a testy response to every inquiry?


Trust me, you will know when I get testy. Check that post again, I added a smiley just for you. OH, and you are welcome for the help.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jrafuse said:


> NT ... Dolphin browser has been doing that for a long time here. If I tap a spot between two close links on a page (menu system or whatever) Dolphin brings up a magnified popup screen for you to better choose the right link. Dolphin has been doing thus for at least 3 months on my TP.
> 
> On another note ... just as an experiment, I tried Skyfire browser v4 with Hulu and it worked like a charm. Brought up a TV show without hassles or flickers, etc. I have latest CM10 installed and the latest flash apk side loaded. I will be running some other flash tests with it today, but first impressions are good. It must, however, be Sky fire v4, as v5 no longer supports flash. v4 can still be found in the play store.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> John


Hey John

Thank you for the suggestion. I will test this out with CM10. I have just tested it with CM9 but found that I wasn't able to locate it in the Play Store and had to install an apk version. I know a lot of people would like to use Hulu so perhaps hotppcchickie will test this out too. Great work discovering this Cheers.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

jimspoon said:


> must you give a testy response to every inquiry?


At least he didn't lmgtfy you.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> Finally got around to trying this app, love it. Thanks


Glad you are happy with it. I use it on all my Android devices....


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jimspoon said:


> (1) so far Google Hangouts is not exactly working properly just yet with 3/4 build. I can hear and see the person I'm hanging out with. The person I'm hanging out with can see me but can't hear me. If I recall correctly this was also a problem with the 12/16 build.
> 
> (2) sorry if I missed this ... but what's the desired procedure for reporting problems like this, i.e. problems with running apps under CM10 that weren't present when running the app under CM9. Report them in this thread, or start another thread, if so, where?


It would also be a good idea to make a post about it in the CM10 Camera thread. Dorregaray is really excellent about responding to and fixing issues related to the Camera. He may request that you submit a logcat to him, so he can see what is happening with the Camera. I haven't used Google hangouts before so I am unaware of the issues but Dorregaray is the man to notify.


----------



## jimspoon

nevertells said:


> Trust me, you will know when I get testy. Check that post again, I added a smiley just for you. OH, and you are welcome for the help.


Mea culpa ... sorry about popping off. Hemorrhoid must have been acting up. And the truth is, you are right. Should have googled about my google hangouts issue ... several hits from before 3/4. Google hangouts not working well, seems to be same problem as before:
(1) preview of my own video on my end not oriented properly (though it is seen in proper orientation on the other end).
(2) person on other end does not hear me (I hear and see other person ok)
(3) strange defects in video display on TP
Maybe there are fixes out there .. have to research.

Now on the issue reporting thing ... I do thank you for that link. However the links on that page are dead.
http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/list
Link is dead now, so I doesn't seem possible to search even for pre-1/29/2013 activity on the google code tracker.

Cyanogenmod has switched to a different issue reporting system : 
http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/the-new-jira-bugtracker-is-here
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Jira
https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/secure/Dashboard.jspa

I tried a few searches on Jira ... couldn't find a way to see the touchpad / tenderloin specific issues, much less the "CM10 on touchpad" issues.

Might be useful to have a thread here on usage of Jira bugtracker, especially if and how it applies to CM10 on Touchpad issues.


----------



## nevertells

jimspoon said:


> Mea culpa ... sorry about popping off. Hemorrhoid must have been acting up. And the truth is, you are right. Should have googled about my google hangouts issue ... several hits from before 3/4. Google hangouts not working well, seems to be same problem as before:
> (1) preview of my own video on my end not oriented properly (though it is seen in proper orientation on the other end).
> (2) person on other end does not hear me (I hear and see other person ok)
> (3) strange defects in video display on TP
> Maybe there are fixes out there .. have to research.
> 
> Now on the issue reporting thing ... I do thank you for that link. However the links on that page are dead.
> http://code.google.c...mod/issues/list
> Link is dead now, so I doesn't seem possible to search even for pre-1/29/2013 activity on the google code tracker.
> 
> Cyanogenmod has switched to a different issue reporting system :
> http://www.cyanogenm...tracker-is-here
> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Jira
> https://jira.cyanoge.../Dashboard.jspa
> 
> I tried a few searches on Jira ... couldn't find a way to see the touchpad / tenderloin specific issues, much less the "CM10 on touchpad" issues.
> 
> Might be useful to have a thread here on usage of Jira bugtracker, especially if and how it applies to CM10 on Touchpad issues.


Sorry the link I passed on was dead. It was just what I found with Google and I did not try any of the links from that page.







Looks like you found some useful information. I personally have never felt the need to try to report an issue, so I have no idea how it work. Maybe after you read and research it some more, you can come back and educate us. You could be the one to start that thread you spoke of.

And just for the record, I have seen others post about the Google Hangouts issue and can't remember anyone finding a resolution.


----------



## jimspoon

Wellzy4eva said:


> At least he didn't lmgtfy you.


Ha! See, if I hadn't popped off, I wouldn't have learned about lmgtfy.


----------



## jrafuse

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey John
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion. I will test this out with CM10. I have just tested it with CM9 but found that I wasn't able to locate it in the Play Store and had to install an apk version. I know a lot of people would like to use Hulu so perhaps hotppcchickie will test this out too. Great work discovering this Cheers.


After further testing and trying to do various things on hulu, skyfire is only slightly better than dolphin and other browsers. I found that once I selected the flash setup while on hulu, the screen tearing, etc. came back with a vengeance ... so there is still no relief in sight. Personally I am flabbergasted that a site as huge as hulu would NOT have switched over to HTML5 by now, or at least set things up in dual mode with the user having the ability to choose their favorite mode.​
John​


----------



## Raverrevolution

I just want to share my latest screenshot to show everyone how awesome battery usage has gotten.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

jrafuse said:


> After further testing and trying to do various things on hulu, skyfire is only slightly better than dolphin and other browsers. I found that once I selected the flash setup while on hulu, the screen tearing, etc. came back with a vengeance ... so there is still no relief in sight. Personally I am flabbergasted that a site as huge as hulu would NOT have switched over to HTML5 by now, or at least set things up in dual mode with the user having the ability to choose their favorite mode.​
> John​


Just FYI, firefox, not the beta,,will do the flash.....but you have to dynamically re-size the video...either way. bigger or smaller and the video will stabilize. All you have to do is do a full squish so it bounces off the smallest size, and then it autosizes up to fill the screen with the browser window and your video should be good.


----------



## worm9111

xuefer said:


> beside having incomplete/incorrect compass, the sound can be gone randomly in CM10.
> headphone is not used to reproduced, nothing is plugged into the audio jack. it happens randomly, at least after some point not that i know of.
> when it does, the sound is gone completely, i can see the following error in logcat
> 
> E/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
> W/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
> E/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
> W/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
> E/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
> W/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
> E/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
> W/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
> E/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
> W/audio_hw_primary( 6553): pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Out of memory
> 
> the device has to be restarted to recover from this state
> 
> any idea on how to fix or avoid this problem?


I also get this problem and wanted to report it.


----------



## Gradular

worm9111 said:


> I also get this problem and wanted to report it.


 Are you getting this error right away?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## worm9111

Gradular said:


> Are you getting this error right away?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I have 3 TP's all with 3/4 loaded on them and only 1 of them seem to be doing it randomly. Usually within 2 hours and I have to reboot it to get sound back. At first I thought it was Llama, but even after uninstalling it the problem exists. The only reason I installed Llama was because of the bricking issue if battery goes to zero..


----------



## Gradular

worm9111 said:


> I have 3 TP's all with 3/4 loaded on them and only 1 of them seem to be doing it randomly. Usually within 2 hours and I have to reboot it to get sound back. At first I thought it was Llama, but even after uninstalling it the problem exists. The only reason I installed Llama was because of the bricking issue if battery goes to zero..


 Sounds like you might have more apps on that particular pad. Or a program written with poor memory management.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## flemgo

Is possible for somebody to post adobe apk flash player file for 4.0 and >?. thanks


----------



## Gradular

flemgo said:


> Is possible for somebody to post adobe apk flash player file for 4.0 and >?. thanks


 No it doesnt exist.....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2

flemgo said:


> Is possible for somebody to post adobe apk flash player file for 4.0 and >?. thanks


It's no longer supported on 4.1+, this is likely as close as you will get using the flash apk and dolphin...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1774336
[GUIDE] [HOW-TO] Install Adobe Flash Player on Android 4.1 Jelly Bean

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## JohnA2u

Flash is available for 4.0. Here is adobes archive of all available versions. Scroll down to the android 4.0 section and choose the top choice. You can install that one on Jellybean too but it is wonky.
I know this thread is regarding Jellybean but the question above was "4.0<" so this will get you part way there.

http://helpx.adobe.c..._for_developers

I wrote this guide for installing Flash on the Le Pan S running ICS 4.0. This will work on A Touchpad running 4.0 as well.
http://www.forum.lepanlife.com/thread-1356.html


----------



## RolandDeschain79

flemgo said:


> Is possible for somebody to post adobe apk flash player file for 4.0 and >?. thanks


Just like Mpgrimm & JohnA2 have mentioned official flash support has been removed from JB. In order to get it to work you will need to do the Dolphin Browser double tap work around. If flash support is important to you then you might wish to use CM9. I have a note about it in the OP
"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]Eg0vOISEDzY[/MEDIA]]Flash videos work in the Dolphin Browser[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], if you double tap the video after starting it [/background]S-Lua95JxeI[/MEDIA]?t=35s]video[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]."[/background]

Here is the video where I show you how to do the work around with the Dolphin Browser:





Here is my latest how to install Flash for Android video 2013:





Latest version of flash Here:
Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.48 Android 4.0+ Download:
http://www.2shared.c...548_Androi.html


----------



## hotppcchickie

Flash:

I have tried everything on JB to get Hulu (Flash) working, and found the following option is the only one to work flawlessly.

1. Follow Rev Kyles guide for ics Hulu fix - do not install ics browser however. 
http://www.reverendkyle.com/index.php/articles/84-hulu-fix-for-cm9-android-on-the-hp-touchpad

2. Install puffin browser. They have a freebie or It's worth a few bucks

Enjoy


----------



## worm9111

Gradular said:


> Sounds like you might have more apps on that particular pad. Or a program written with poor memory management.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I created a separate thread at http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39854-cm10-34-losing-sound-randomly/ to keep things a little bit more tidy for people not having this problem. If anyone knows how to fix, please let me know.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hotppcchickie said:


> Flash:
> 
> I have tried everything on JB to get Hulu (Flash) working, and found the following option is the only one to work flawlessly.
> 
> 1. Follow Rev Kyles guide for ics Hulu fix - do not install ics browser however.
> http://www.reverendk...the-hp-touchpad
> 
> 2. Install puffin browser. They have a freebie or It's worth a few bucks
> 
> Enjoy


Hey Hotppcchickie

 Could you please confirm the steps for getting this working for me, I wanted to add a note about it into the OP. I can't use Hulu in Canada so its not possible for me to test it properly myself.

1.Install the apk verison of the Adobe Flash player11.1.115.48 *How to Video:*
2. Download & unzip the 2 files linked below to be pushed to /data/flash -> JB-ICS_flashhack_hulu11.1.115.12.zip
3. adb shell mkdir /data/flash
4. adb push S98fixflash /data/flash
5. adb push libflashplayer.so /data/flash
6. Install Busybox from the market, let it run, grant su, and have it install the latest busybox for you
7. Install Script Manager from the market
8. Open Script Manager and be sure to select to give it root access
9. Browse to /data/flash in Script Manager, select S98fixflash and select root and boot options (thus making it run on each boot, with root permissions)
10. Reboot (Press + hold power, power off)
11. Open Browser, open settings, advanced, user agent string, desktop
12. Use the Puffin Web Browser to watch Hulu videos

Source Info: [MOD] Hulu/WIN Flash Hack


----------



## Colchiro

I was just thinking how small this thread would be if all the Flash questions were moved to a separate topic.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> I was just thinking how small this thread would be if all the Flash questions were moved to a separate topic.


HTML5 is what's happening and folks need to get over Flash.


----------



## flemgo

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Just like Mpgrimm & JohnA2 have mentioned official flash support has been removed from JB. In order to get it to work you will need to do the Dolphin Browser double tap work around. If flash support is important to you then you might wish to use CM9. I have a note about it in the OP
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]Flash videos work in the Dolphin Browser[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], if you double tap the video after starting it [/background]video[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]."[/background]
> 
> Here is the video where I show you how to do the work around with the Dolphin Browser:
> 
> Here is my latest how to install Flash for Android video 2013:
> 
> Latest version of flash Here:
> Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.48 Android 4.0+ Download:
> http://www.2shared.c...548_Androi.html


thanks. Roland.I also saw that, in the video, you installed files directly without using cwm or twrp. What program is that?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

flemgo said:


> thanks. Roland.I also saw that, in the video, you installed files directly without using cwm or twrp. What program is that?


Did you mean installing the apk files? I use the free ES file explorer program. Once installed just open it and look for your download folder.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> I was just thinking how small this thread would be if all the Flash questions were moved to a separate topic.


Hmmm lets see, i bet over the next 150 pages or so, 75 include questions about flash









I wonder how long it will be until all the major flash using sites convert to Html5? Or will they, as long as PCs still have support for it?


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> HTML5 is what's happening and folks need to get over Flash.


DEVELOPERS need to get over Flash so folks don't need it....


----------



## hotppcchickie

RolandDeschain79 said:


> DEVELOPERS need to get over Flash so folks don't need it....


Yep its not us users that need to get over flash. If Hulu, for example, switched to HTML5, we would not have this discussion...


----------



## hotppcchickie

Roland - I decided to retry the steps for flash, and uninstalled everything, to confirm based on your request . On a lark, I tried puffin without any flash installation and I was surprised to find that hulu is playing fine. Since I didn't wipe my tp after uninstalling everything, I cannot sure if flash is hidden in there somewhere which is why its working....
Can u test yours to see if puffin alone works without any other steps?


----------



## FMinMI

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I'm sorry but I can't hear you guys over the sound of all the flashing questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm lets see, i bet over the next 150 pages or so, 75 include questions about flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it will be until all the major flash using sites convert to Html5? Or will they, as long as PCs still have support for it?




If you change it from FLASH to SMASH, then maybe folks will not complain. But then again, we might start seeing threads about Bombshells, IVY, etc (hint: new NBC show)...

On the other hand, FLASH is important to me so I appreciate the discussions and work-around possibilities for CM10...

Frank
Michigan


----------



## jrafuse

hotppcchickie said:


> Roland - I decided to retry the steps for flash, and uninstalled everything, to confirm based on your request . On a lark, I tried puffin without any flash installation and I was surprised to find that hulu is playing fine. Since I didn't wipe my tp after uninstalling everything, I cannot sure if flash is hidden in there somewhere which is why its working....
> Can u test yours to see if puffin alone works without any other steps?


Puffin is supposed to work with or without Adobe Flash installed, as it uses a cloud-based implementation to display flash content. My only problem with Puffin is that after a14 day trial it can only be used if purchased.

John


----------



## noseph

jrafuse said:


> Puffin is supposed to work with or without Adobe Flash installed, as it uses a cloud-based implementation to display flash content. My only problem with Puffin is that after a14 day trial it can only be used if purchased.
> 
> John


Really, you won't spend $2.99 for an app that lets your tablet work on sites you want to visit?


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> HTML5 is what's happening and folks need to get over Flash.


nevertells.....before I say this, just want to state my respect for all the devs and thread moderators that make all this stuff possible, you people truly rock socks dude.....but.....SAYING EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET OVER FLASH IS A PATENTELY RIDICULOUS STATEMENT!! There is just simply STILL way too much content that uses Flash with no alternative delivery medium. Currently there is no "getting over Flash" and having access to a complete web experince. I totally understand the devs badly wanting Flash to eff the eff off and go away, but that is as unrealistic as users wanting Flash to work properly on JB. So in the spirit of this controversy, I am wondering this........WHAT SITES DO ACTUALLY SUPPORT HTML 5 VIDEOS ANYWAYS, BECAUSE I CAN'T FIND ANY!!! hehehe. Then again I was st00pid enough to mistake a section of my Battery Monitor log when charging, for battery usage hehe so.....I AM TEH BIG DUH!

8)


----------



## coops

stupid said:


> try clearing data and cache for gallery app not camera app


Ladies & Gents I have the same problem. Used nevertells' instructions on upgrading from latest CM9 nightly directly to CM10. My camera force closes every time.

The only deviation from nevertells instructions was I already have moboot (3.5) and the CWM version he referenced so I did not put them in the cminstall folder.

I checked the additional settings are present in the Advanced settings.

I cleared data and cache for Gallery and data for Camera. Rebooted.

One thing I noticed is the dpi looks maybe different vs CM9 - my home screen looks skewed towards the bottom and less apps appear per screen on the apps screens.

Any thoughts please?

thanks
Paul


----------



## lippy lipkowski

coops said:


> Ladies & Gents I have the same problem. Used nevertells' instructions on upgrading from latest CM9 nightly directly to CM10. My camera force closes every time.
> 
> The only deviation from nevertells instructions was I already have moboot (3.5) and the CWM version he referenced so I did not put them in the cminstall folder.
> 
> I checked the additional settings are present in the Advanced settings.
> 
> I cleared data and cache for Gallery and data for Camera. Rebooted.
> 
> One thing I noticed is the dpi looks maybe different vs CM9 - my home screen looks skewed towards the bottom and less apps appear per screen on the apps screens.
> 
> Any thoughts please?
> 
> thanks
> Paul


I think you should see if it can play FLASH!!!!

8)

/me ducks!


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> nevertells.....before I say this, just want to state my respect for all the devs and thread moderators that make all this stuff possible, you people truly rock socks dude.....but.....SAYING EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET OVER FLASH IS A PATENTELY RIDICULOUS STATEMENT!! There is just simply STILL way too much content that uses Flash with no alternative delivery medium. Currently there is no "getting over Flash" and having access to a complete web experince. I totally understand the devs badly wanting Flash to eff the eff off and go away, but that is as unrealistic as users wanting Flash to work properly on JB. So in the spirit of this controversy, I am wondering this........WHAT SITES DO ACTUALLY SUPPORT HTML 5 VIDEOS ANYWAYS, BECAUSE I CAN'T FIND ANY!!! hehehe.	Then again I was st00pid enough to mistake a section of my Battery Monitor log when charging, for battery usage hehe so.....I AM TEH BIG DUH!
> 
> 8)


I was trying to keep it simple. But since you called me out







, the long version is, Flash is going away. Web developers, software authors and the like are slowly removing Flash support in lieu of HTML5. Flash is a security nightmare amongst other issues and the folks that make these kinds of decisions have opted for HTML5. Google removed support for it in Android Jelly Bean. The only way to try to jury rig Flash in JB is side load the .apk and put up with the sketchy performance. At least Puffin browser has apparently found a way to support Flash without using installed support. If you absolutely need rock solid Flash support then go run CM9. But the constant beating it back and forth in a CM10 thread is wearisome as was indicated by the number of likes and tongue in cheek posts that followed that post. Maybe someone should start a separate thread just for the discussion of how to install/run Flash in CM10. I know what, I nominate you.








Let's just give it a rest in this thread.


----------



## Mighty_Red

nevertells said:


> Let's just give it a rest in this thread.


Agreed, I think a separate thread would be good, perhaps based on Rolands youtube guide and simply link to in the OP. Flash is a necessary evil whilst there are certain sites that only work with flash and have content that you just can't get anywhere else.

Anyways, gotta say a big thank you to Jscullins, doogerray Roland and everyone else who has worked on this, so far everything looks great! I installed CM10 from scratch on my recently acquired 16GB touchpad and so far so good! As reported, battery life is much improved over my CM9 32GB TP. I hope we can get an official status for this soon as it looks to be almost ready for prime time!

The only other problem is that now I am pining for the 4.2.x improvements! Considering how fast the CM10 build has gone from a "preview" to 95% stable, maybe we'll see CM10.1 stable soon!

For the record, I have found that flash is buggy in the extreme on stock browser, dolphin & firefox BUT if you click on full screen it seems to just work! But I guess that is for another thread


----------



## Gradular

coops said:


> Ladies & Gents I have the same problem. Used nevertells' instructions on upgrading from latest CM9 nightly directly to CM10. My camera force closes every time.
> 
> The only deviation from nevertells instructions was I already have moboot (3.5) and the CWM version he referenced so I did not put them in the cminstall folder.
> 
> I checked the additional settings are present in the Advanced settings.
> 
> I cleared data and cache for Gallery and data for Camera. Rebooted.
> 
> One thing I noticed is the dpi looks maybe different vs CM9 - my home screen looks skewed towards the bottom and less apps appear per screen on the apps screens.
> 
> Any thoughts please?
> 
> thanks
> Paul


So you didn't acmeuninstall then?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> I was trying to keep it simple. But since you called me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the long version is, Flash is going away. Web developers, software authors and the like are slowly removing Flash support in lieu of HTML5. Flash is a security nightmare amongst other issues and the folks that make these kinds of decisions have opted for HTML5. Google removed support for it in Android Jelly Bean. The only way to try to jury rig Flash in JB is side load the .apk and put up with the sketchy performance. At least Puffin browser has apparently found a way to support Flash without using installed support. If you absolutely need rock solid Flash support then go run CM9. But the constant beating it back and forth in a CM10 thread is wearisome as was indicated by the number of likes and tongue in cheek posts that followed that post. Maybe someone should start a separate thread just for the discussion of how to install/run Flash in CM10. I know what, I nominate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just give it a rest in this thread.


Flash is surely a prescription for pwntage...A seperate thread for flash support on CM10....that is actually a very good idea. It might even lead to a short term interim solution for people. Puffin sounds like an interesting alternative to side loaded flash. I would like to know how they are accomplishing that without violating adobe licensing......anyways....I PROMISE I WILL NEVER MENTION FLASH IN THIS THREAD EVER AGAIN!

8)

Much love for all the devs and moderators. Not only do I love this hardware and this OS, I LOVE THIS SCENE!! It is so much fun and so encourging to see all this absolutely RABID open source dev taking place..reminds me of the old AmigaDOS days where devs just kept pumping out new capabilites for the machine all the time....fun fun fun fun PHUN! FOR EVERYONE!!!!

WEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Wellzy4eva

For people who don't mind losing flash, some advice I once received in here could help.

Install Dolphin Browser
Click three dots at bottom left
Click More
Click settings
Click User Agent
Select IPad mode.

This can help your browser automatically redirect to IPad optimised pages that do not embrace Flash.

It is a easy option to toggle with and has helped me with streaming video on certain websites.

Kudos for whomever recommended this previously.


----------



## Hunter X

All teh pr0n sitez are still flash optimized! [/offtopic]


----------



## Lothinator

Hunter X said:


> All teh pr0n sitez are still flash optimized! [/offtopic]


Sadly, so are the required watching for a certification program I'm taking. Currently having to use a flash video download plugin on windows and then a standalone flavor (stupid autocorrect) FLV viewer on Touchpad to view the files.

We need to recognize that flash support is NOT the fault of the developers here. At the same time, it is very frustrating to lose that feature.

Sent from my HP TouchPad.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hotppcchickie said:


> Roland - I decided to retry the steps for flash, and uninstalled everything, to confirm based on your request . On a lark, I tried puffin without any flash installation and I was surprised to find that hulu is playing fine. Since I didn't wipe my tp after uninstalling everything, I cannot sure if flash is hidden in there somewhere which is why its working....
> Can u test yours to see if puffin alone works without any other steps?


Hey Hotppcchickie

so i'm just playing around with the Puffin Browser today. Its neat how it uses cloud for flash so you don't need it installed. I was wondering then if the only step needed was to use the Puffin Browser? For $2.99 it would be a decent work around for flash/Hulu support but does it work with Hulu minus all those other steps?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hunter X said:


> Sadly, so are the required watching for a certification program I'm taking. Currently having to use a flash video download plugin on windows and then a standalone flavor viewer on Touchpad to view the files.
> 
> We need to recognize that flash support is NOT the fault of the developers here. At the same time, it is very frustrating to lose that feature.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad.


I've just been catching up on the last couple pages of flash talk. So it seems between pr0n, school and entertainment sites; we could be stuck using flash for a while still lol.

It looks like the Puffin Browser is a good solution but costs a couple $, side loading works with the Dolphin Browser but is glitchy. Html5 works for some sites but not every site supports Html5; so we can't just switch our devices to iPad settings for certain things(School/Pr0n). These are all good things to mention in a flash thread. I would be happy to start one with the possible solutions we have all mentioned here but i'm sure we will still see questions about it here too









How about I make a CM10 flash thread and link it from here, then we can direct people to that so they can get all the info in one place. I just need a little more input from [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hotppcchickie and I should be ready to throw it all together. Hmm maybe a should make a specific CM10 flash video for the HP TouchPad too.[/background]


----------



## levite805

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I've just been catching up on the last couple pages of flash talk. So it seems between pr0n, school and entertainment sites; we could be stuck using flash for a while still lol.
> 
> It looks like the Puffin Browser is a good solution but costs a couple $, side loading works with the Dolphin Browser but is glitchy. Html5 works for some sites but not every site supports Html5; so we can't just switch our devices to iPad settings for certain things(School/Pr0n). These are all good things to mention in a flash thread. I would be happy to start one with the possible solutions we have all mentioned here but i'm sure we will still see questions about it here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about I make a CM10 flash thread and link it from here, then we can direct people to that so they can get all the info in one place. I just need a little more input from [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hotppcchickie and I should be ready to throw it all together. Hmm maybe a should make a specific CM10 flash video for the HP TouchPad too.[/background]


I personally use Firefox for flash and I ran across the issue where the video blinks but if you zoom in/out (after the video starts) or go to full screen then it works perfectly fine. No blinking!

And yes, this is on CM10.

This is also true on my Note 2 with Firefox and sideloaded Flash as well.

EDIT: Pinch Zoom is what I meant above. When the video starts just pinch zoom a little in or out and it works like magic... or full screen it. It's not a bad workaround for those cheap folks out there


----------



## Nomad1600

I am not using CM10 (I am using OaT's JB). But flash seems to work for me using Opera. Its free, and worth a shot. Seemed i saw that Chrome was now working, and I was able to download it onto my TP. It seemed to work with Flash too, but I continue to be happy using Opera.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

levite805 said:


> I personally use Firefox for flash and I ran across the issue where the video blinks but if you zoom in/out (after the video starts) or go to full screen then it works perfectly fine. No blinking!
> 
> And yes, this is on CM10.
> 
> This is also true on my Note 2 with Firefox and sideloaded Flash as well.
> 
> EDIT: Pinch Zoom is what I meant above. When the video starts just pinch zoom a little in or out and it works like magic... or full screen it. It's not a bad workaround for those cheap folks out there


Yep I know but it does work better overall with the Dolphin browser, you can accomplish the same with the Skyfire 4.0 browser as well. Firefix only recently got an update that has it working with flash. It used to be only the Beta version that worked, now both do. We also are talking about how the Puffin Browser works without installing flash but its paid.I tested them all out recently when making this new flash video, I also show you the Firefox browser on my Note 2. In the video i'm using CM9 because it has better flash support but i've tested them all with CM10. Like I say in the video, there is a lot of personal preference involved when choosing a browser.


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> For people who don't mind losing flash, some advice I once received in here could help.
> 
> Install Dolphin Browser
> Click three dots at bottom left
> Click More
> Click settings
> Click User Agent
> Select IPad mode.
> 
> This can help your browser automatically redirect to IPad optimised pages that do not embrace Flash.
> 
> It is a easy option to toggle with and has helped me with streaming video on certain websites.
> 
> Kudos for whomever recommended this previously.


Can you post a couple of HTML5 optimized pages that we can try? I don't do anything that mandates that I have Flash working. But I did change Dolphin's settings. Just don't know a for sure HTML5 optimized website. And as I have mentioned before, the latest Chrome just redirects one to YouTube if one tries to play YouTube videos that are imbedded in a webpage.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Yep I know but it does work better overall with the Dolphin browser, you can accomplish the same with the Skyfire 4.0 browser as well. Firefix only recently got an update that has it working with flash. It used to be only the Beta version that worked, now both do. We also are talking about how the Puffin Browser works without installing flash but its paid.I tested them all out recently when making this new flash video, I also show you the Firefox browser on my Note 2. In the video i'm using CM9 because it has better flash support but i've tested them all with CM10. Like I say in the video, there is a lot of personal preference involved when choosing a browser.


Since you volunteered to start a FLASH thread, you better get it started before this thread becomes the defacto FLASH thread.


----------



## hotppcchickie

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey Hotppcchickie
> 
> so i'm just playing around with the Puffin Browser today. Its neat how it uses cloud for flash so you don't need it installed. I was wondering then if the only step needed was to use the Puffin Browser? For $2.99 it would be a decent work around for flash/Hulu support but does it work with Hulu minus all those other steps?


Hi Roland. First great work! Yes, puffin appears to work after I uninstalled everything referenced in my prior post. but frankly its a better experience if u install the 2 files in data\flash and use script manager. For example, with puffin alone the Audio and video are often not in synch...
Thanks for all!!!


----------



## nevertells

Deleted.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hotppcchickie said:


> Hi Roland. First great work! Yes, puffin appears to work after I uninstalled everything referenced in my prior post. but frankly its a better experience if u install the 2 files in data\flash and use script manager. For example, with puffin alone the Audio and video are often not in synch...
> Thanks for all!!!


Thank you very much for testing that all out and letting me know







Just a few more questions please







 Do the instructions below summarize the information accurately?  I want to make it step by step for everyone else to get it working. Also which web browser were you testing with, other than Puffin? Thank you very much for your help









[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Either use the [/background]Puffin Web Browser[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] to watch Hulu videos easily but that app costs $3 (Audio and video don't always sync) [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]or[/background]

Follow these steps for a better free Hulu flash Experience:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1.Install the [/background]apk verison of the Adobe Flash player11.1.115.48[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*How to Video:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Download & unzip the 2 files linked below to be pushed to /data/flash -> [/background]JB-ICS_flashhack_hulu11.1.115.12.zip
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3. adb shell mkdir /data/flash[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4. adb push S98fixflash /data/flash[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5. adb push libflashplayer.so /data/flash[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]6. [/background]Install Script Manager from the market
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]7. Open Script Manager and be sure to select to give it root access[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]8. Browse to /data/flash in Script Manager, select S98fixflash and select root and boot options (thus making it run on each boot, with root permissions)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]9. Reboot (Press + hold power, power off)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]10. Open Browser, open settings, advanced, user agent string, desktop[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]11. Use the Dolphin Browser to watch Hulu videos[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Source Info: [/background][MOD] Hulu/WIN Flash Hack


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you very much for testing that all out and letting me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few more questions please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the instructions below summarize the information accurately? I want to make it step by step for everyone else to get it working. Also which web browser were you testing with, other than Puffin? Thank you very much for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Either use the [/background]Puffin Web Browser[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] to watch Hulu videos easily but that app costs $3 (Audio and video don't always sync) [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]or[/background]
> 
> Follow these steps for a better free Hulu flash Experience:
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1.Install the [/background]apk verison of the Adobe Flash player11.1.115.48[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*How to Video:*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Download & unzip the 2 files linked below to be pushed to /data/flash -> [/background]JB-ICS_flashhack_hulu11.1.115.12.zip
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3. adb shell mkdir /data/flash[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4. adb push S98fixflash /data/flash[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5. adb push libflashplayer.so /data/flash[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]6. [/background]Install Script Manager from the market
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]7. Open Script Manager and be sure to select to give it root access[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]8. Browse to /data/flash in Script Manager, select S98fixflash and select root and boot options (thus making it run on each boot, with root permissions)[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]9. Reboot (Press + hold power, power off)[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]10. Open Browser, open settings, advanced, user agent string, desktop[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]11. Use the Dolphin Browser to watch Hulu videos[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Source Info: [/background][MOD] Hulu/WIN Flash Hack


What's the chance that the two files that need to be put in the data/flash folder can be put into a flashable zip like a patch? I think that lots of folks don't know how to use adb. A flashable zip would remove the need for a PC I think.

For me it would be easy to create a flash folder in the data folder and copy the two files there. But then there are those folks that don't understand how to do that. I suppose you could add instructions to the guide you are creating on how to create a flash folder and copy the two file into it. Not trying to make this difficult, just pointing out an alternative.







If someone could create a flashable zip that creates the folder and places the two files in it would be the easiest way. Maybe Grimm can help you out. He's big into creating stuff like that.









Edit: Just had another thought, can't one do the same thing in terminal emulator that can be done using adb, again, no need to connect a PC.

I think I could even follow that.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> What's the chance that the two files that need to be put in the data/flash folder can be put into a flashable zip like a patch? I think that lots of folks don't know how to use adb. A flashable zip would remove the need for a PC I think.
> 
> For me it would be easy to create a flash folder in the data folder and copy the two files there. But then there are those folks that don't understand how to do that. I suppose you could add instructions to the guide you are creating on how to create a flash folder and copy the two file into it. Not trying to make this difficult, just pointing out an alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could create a flashable zip that creates the folder and places the two files in it would be the easiest way. Maybe Grimm can help you out. He's big into creating stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just had another thought, can't one do the same thing in terminal emulator that can be done using adb, again, no need to connect a PC.
> 
> I think I could even follow that.


 that zip is flashable already.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> that zip is flashable already.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Oh so I could just change the instructions to this then

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1.Install the [/background]apk verison of the Adobe Flash player11.1.115.48[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*How to Video:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Download & install this zip through CWM or TWRP [/background]JB-ICS_flashhack_hulu11.1.115.12.zip
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3. [/background]Install Script Manager from the market
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4. Open Script Manager and be sure to select to give it root access[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5. Browse to /data/flash in Script Manager, select S98fixflash and select root and boot options (thus making it run on each boot, with root permissions)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]6. Reboot your device (Press + hold power, power off)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]7. Open Browser, open settings, advanced, user agent string, desktop[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]8. Use the Dolphin Browser to watch Hulu videos[/background]

I just uploaded a new video about installing the Play Store


----------



## len207

Couldn't a director be made in data for the flash files with a root enabled file manager like ES File Manager?


----------



## Lothinator

At risk of changing the topic off of Flash...

Has anyone else noticed that the Amazon App store won't sign in on Jelly Bean?

I restored it from Titanium Backup (yeah yeah) and the homepage just reloaded constantly when I tried to open it. So I went to settings->apps and cleared data & cache, to start over. Sign-in screen comes up fine, but I can't sign in - it errors out every time with a "temporary error"...


----------



## Colchiro

I restore Amazon with TIBU every wipe and no problems with it. I do only restore missing apps + data tho, nothing red or green.


----------



## coops

coops said:


> Ladies & Gents I have the same problem. Used nevertells' instructions on upgrading from latest CM9 nightly directly to CM10. My camera force closes every time.
> 
> The only deviation from nevertells instructions was I already have moboot (3.5) and the CWM version he referenced so I did not put them in the cminstall folder.
> 
> I checked the additional settings are present in the Advanced settings.
> 
> I cleared data and cache for Gallery and data for Camera. Rebooted.
> 
> One thing I noticed is the dpi looks maybe different vs CM9 - my home screen looks skewed towards the bottom and less apps appear per screen on the apps screens.
> 
> Any thoughts please?
> 
> thanks
> Paul


Anyone help please? Camera is not working.

Battery life is amazing vs my prior CM9 build and everything else I care about seems a-ok.

Thanks


----------



## JohnA2u

I hadn't installed Amazon app store on my Touchpad yet so I just did. no issues. Am downloading the app of the day right. Its taking forever for some reason though. Train Crisis HD.


----------



## Lothinator

JohnA2u said:


> I hadn't installed Amazon app store on my Touchpad yet so I just did. no issues. Am downloading the app of the day right. Its taking forever for some reason though. Train Crisis HD.


I finally got logged in, but it still refreshes the screen every couple of seconds. I finally got something installed by quickly opening the menu and selecting the apps icon between reloads of the homepage. Maybe it is just a network timeout issue, I am on a slow wifi often.

Sent from my HP TouchPad.


----------



## webforumsl

I was trying to installing CM9 on my Touchpad the "easy way" by following the instructions provided. However when I got to the part where I ran the command in the DOS mode: *novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *and was expecting to see text rolling off my Touchpad. But nothing happened and all I saw on my Touchpad was the USB icon. I waited 30 minutes and still nothing happened. So had to abort.

I tried hard reset the touchpad, as well as restating my Windows XP. Still the same results.

I did follow the instructions to the letter, and even went over the instructions again to see if there was anything I might have missed. I do have the cminstall folder in the Internal folder on my touchpad., with the 4 files.

Can anyone advise what I might need to do in such situation or how to troubleshoot? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## PPossum

webforumsl said:


> Can anyone advise what I might need to do in such situation or how to troubleshoot? Many thanks in advance.


i would confirm that the usb cable and port are working correctly by trying to transfer files in webos or android. You said you followed all the steps correctly. good luck


----------



## jrafuse

noseph said:


> Really, you won't spend $2.99 for an app that lets your tablet work on sites you want to visit?


Personally I don't care one way or the other. I don't use hulu and if I did I would probably want to see it on my big-screen instead. I was simply pointing out the facts about Puffin for those interested.

John


----------



## Steph86

Hi - I updated today to CM10 and for some reason when using BS player to stream 720p mkv it's really laggy, anyone know why.

Wasn't like this with cm9?

Thanks


----------



## Colchiro

See if there's a hardware acceleration setting in your player.


----------



## Steph86

Colchiro said:


> See if there's a hardware acceleration setting in your player.


Hi, thanks for your reply, yes it does have a hardware acceleration setting and it is ticked on?


----------



## cyberprashant

any word on CM10.1 for TP? 10.1 features such as automatic malware scanning and built in swype and multiple users sound interesting.


----------



## ericdabbs

I am hoping that work stops on CM 10 and that CM 10.1 has begun. There are so many features of Android 4.2.2 that make it worth the upgrade over 4.1.2. Unfortunately at this rate we might see Android 5.0 released at Google I/O before a CM 10.1 ROM is released.


----------



## Gradular

ericdabbs said:


> I am hoping that work stops on CM 10 and that CM 10.1 has begun. There are so many features of Android 4.2.2 that make it worth the upgrade over 4.1.2. Unfortunately at this rate we might see Android 5.0 released at Google I/O before a CM 10.1 ROM is released.


 I have seen a rough 10.1 rom, but it'd worse then the first cm10 preview. The sdcard is not mounting for one. And all the other bugs cm10 first had.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## othercents

CM10 vs CM9

I have stayed away from CM10 especially since in the early stages there was bricking issues when the battery drained and significant stability issues due to being very new. I want to move to a new ROM only one time without the back and forth people had with CM10.

Is the latest CM10 ready for prime time? Can I browse the web, play most apps, and not have issue if I drain the battery overnight? I have been with CM9 since Alpha2, so some stability issues I can deal with, but I just don't want to have bricking issues that were originally present.

Other


----------



## Salvation27

othercents said:


> CM10 vs CM9
> 
> I have stayed away from CM10 especially since in the early stages there was bricking issues when the battery drained and significant stability issues due to being very new. I want to move to a new ROM only one time without the back and forth people had with CM10.
> 
> Is the latest CM10 ready for prime time? Can I browse the web, play most apps, and not have issue if I drain the battery overnight? I have been with CM9 since Alpha2, so some stability issues I can deal with, but I just don't want to have bricking issues that were originally present.
> 
> Other


Read the last 4-10 pages: all your questions will be answered ;-)


----------



## othercents

Salvation27 said:


> Read the last 4-10 pages: all your questions will be answered ;-)


I did... was a hodgepoge of likes and dislikes without any specific details on this version being any better than the original release.


----------



## Salvation27

lippy lipkowski said:


> There was an explanation from JC Sullins, he changed the calculation for the battery so on 3 percent it will show you zero and shut down the TouchPad.


That's within the 10 page recommendation. Read back- and find out that your questions have been answered


----------



## nevertells

Steph86 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply, yes it does have a hardware acceleration setting and it is ticked on?


Try ticking it off and see how it works. Did you go to the developers website and see if there are compatibility issues? How about what other users are saying on his Play Store download page in their reviews?


----------



## Wellzy4eva

Steph86 said:


> Hi - I updated today to CM10 and for some reason when using BS player to stream 720p mkv it's really laggy, anyone know why.
> 
> Wasn't like this with cm9?
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried MX Player to see if it's your device or the program?


----------



## Gradular

othercents said:


> I did... was a hodgepoge of likes and dislikes without any specific details on this version being any better than the original release.


 The battery bricking possibility has been fixed since December ... There's about the same chance of it bricking as any other device.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

othercents said:


> I have seen a rough 10.1 rom, but it'd worse then the first cm10 preview. The sdcard is not mounting for one. And all the other bugs cm10 first had.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Who's rom?


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> Try ticking it off and see how it works. Did you go to the developers website and see if there are compatibility issues? How about what other users are saying on his Play Store download page in their reviews?


I was also going to suggest toggling this to see if anything changes.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Well, all you are going to get is a hodgepodge of of likes and dislikes. As to specifics, which of the hundreds if not thousands of changes would you like to know about?
> 
> The nice thing about trying new and experimental roms on one's TouchPad is one can make a nandroid backup and if you don't like what you see, you can always go back to where you were with little effort. And to add to the hodgepodge of answers, I like it. CM10 is smooth, fast and at least as stable as CM9 IMHO.
> 
> It was not CM10 that was causing the bricking issues, it's the TouchPad itself. The issue only seems to affect certain TP's and one won't know if he is affected until it happens. If you install the latest version by J.C. Sullins, he included a patch that shuts down one's device at 3%.(J.C. says that the TP will report 0% on screen, but in reality it's 3%) One can also install one of two apps called Llama or AutomateIt and set a rule to shut down at a higher percent.
> 
> I will address the battery drain question you brought up. It has been improved 6 fold. Where it used to be a -30 to -40mA drain, it's now a -4 to -6mA for most. Some report in the -20mA range.
> 
> The biggest thing you need to do is read the OP of this thread and educate yourself since upgrading from CM9 to 10 can have it's pitfalls. If you feel you are well versed on upgrading, flashing and the like, then it should not be too difficult.
> 
> Who's rom?


 Classicnerd had a rom on xda, but they gave up a week ago. Still didn't get the sd card to mount.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## cyberprashant

Gradular said:


> The battery bricking possibility has been fixed since December ... There's about the same chance of it bricking as any other device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


CM10-3/4 build is stable. have it running on 3 different TP's. Battery timeout has been fixed (rescaled 0% means TP low enough it shuts down gracefully w/o brick). very snappy. I say go for it. As long as you don't use/need adobe flash. Camera and mic works.


----------



## othercents

nevertells said:


> The biggest thing you need to do is read the OP of this thread and educate yourself since upgrading from CM9 to 10 can have it's pitfalls. If you feel you are well versed on upgrading, flashing and the like, then it should not be too difficult.


Not a problem, I'm wiping my touchpad back to webos factory then going forward from there. I have nothing on the touchpad that I want to keep.

Thanks to all those that gave some input. I'm sure I will be back to add my comments in a few days.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> Classicnerd had a rom on xda, but they gave up a week ago. Still didn't get the sd card to mount.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Seriously? They had not conquered Jelly Bean 10.0 last time I was over there.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Copycat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? They had not conquered Jelly Bean 10.0 last time I was over there.


 As far as I see they skipped it but have given up. Lol.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## FMinMI

othercents said:


> CM10 vs CM9
> 
> I have stayed away from CM10 especially since in the early stages there was bricking issues when the battery drained and significant stability issues due to being very new. I want to move to a new ROM only one time without the back and forth people had with CM10.
> 
> Is the latest CM10 ready for prime time? Can I browse the web, play most apps, and not have issue if I drain the battery overnight? I have been with CM9 since Alpha2, so some stability issues I can deal with, but I just don't want to have bricking issues that were originally present.
> 
> Other


If you are concerned about CM10 you should check out the latest JCSullins unofficial CM9 ROM. He has successfully fixed the sleep battery drain issue (now ~5mAh during sleep) on a 'mature' ROM base. You will not get the new JB features, but maybe it will ease your mind. I have been running it for a week and have had no issues with it at all and it has been perfectly stable for my use. Battery drain was one of my biggest issues with the TP and now it is as low as my Samsung Tab. Happy camper here...

Frank
Michigan


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> As far as I see they skipped it but have given up. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


My bad, meant CM9.

Edit: Yeah, I kind of expected that. Leo's interests had moved on to other devices and some relative noob at coding was trying to pick up the slack. I could tell on my very rare visits there that the thread was dying. They were in their "heyday" with Leo's CM7 rom. His followers were rabidly loyal.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> My bad, meant CM9.


Sorry nevertells -- what did they do? (I cannot follow your thread).They skipped CM9 but now are abondoning CM10.? Is their work separate from JC or do they build on what he has done? Seems like there are a number of ROMs out there for various devices but the only difference are the skins, not the actual OS.

Frank


----------



## othercents

FMinMI said:


> If you are concerned about CM10 you should check out the latest JCSullins unofficial CM9 ROM. He has successfully fixed the sleep battery drain issue (now ~5mAh during sleep) on a 'mature' ROM base. You will not get the new JB features, but maybe it will ease your mind. I have been running it for a week and have had no issues with it at all and it has been perfectly stable for my use. Battery drain was one of my biggest issues with the TP and now it is as low as my Samsung Tab. Happy camper here...
> 
> Frank
> Michigan


Good to know.... If I have issues with CM10 I will revert to the unofficial, however I suspect everything will be fine for my use case.

At this point when running ACMEInstaller3 on my Windows 8 Pro machine the Touchpad (in USB Mode) doesn't repond, so I will have to load ACMEInstaller3 and Novacom on my Windows 7 desktop to complete the install for CM10. Windows 8 Pro has been a pain even with my Galaxy S3 not taking updates from the computer after reboot to USB Mode.


----------



## Steph86

Hi all, I have a problem. I just updated from cm9 to cm10 and now when i try to transfer large files - 720p movies at around 5-6 gb it says file is too large for the destination? Can anyone help me with this, never had any problems before?


----------



## GnatGoSplat

Steph86 said:


> Hi all, I have a problem. I just updated from cm9 to cm10 and now when i try to transfer large files - 720p movies at around 5-6 gb it says file is too large for the destination? Can anyone help me with this, never had any problems before?


Your files are too large. The sdcard partition is formatted FAT32, and FAT32 has a 4GB file size limit. The previous files you transferred must have been under 4GB.


----------



## nevertells

FMinMI said:


> Sorry nevertells -- what did they do? (I cannot follow your thread).They skipped CM9 but now are abondoning CM10.? Is their work separate from JC or do they build on what he has done? Seems like there are a number of ROMs out there for various devices but the only difference are the skins, not the actual OS.
> 
> Frank


Gradular and I are speaking of a rom built by a group calling themselves ClassicNerd. It was started by a guy who goes by the handle LeoisRight. He started out on CM7 and got that right. I even used it for a while. When CM moved on to CM9, the guys over at CN tried to overcome all the issues, but because CN was not based on CM code(known as a kang), they were not able to incorporate all of the patches that the CM team created. Eventually, they tried to move on to Jelly Bean and as Gradular reported apparently have abandoned that effort. Does this answer your question?


----------



## ncb

nevertells said:


> That means you have a hardware problem. Turn the TP off and try pressing gently on either side of the camera. Some folks have had some luck with doing this. Apparently the connector is directly behind the camera and works itself loose. Just don't press to hard and crack the glass screen. If it is the connector and pressing does not get it going again, then the only other option would be dismantling the TP to get directly at the connector and hope that it's not the camera itself that's gone bad. Personally, a 1.3 megapixel camera does not take very good pictures and I would not risk taking the TP apart just to try to get it working. Good luck


I'll try it thanks. Should I try using WebOS Doctor to reset my TP because I saw there is only one Arrow Icon (it should have WEB Icon, Gallery Icon ...) in the WebOS taskbar right now and WebOS try to install alot of Apps that I never use those before?


----------



## levite805

nevertells said:


> This is also available from Cnet 's download.com if you choose to download from a trusted source. Sorry, levite, so much malware is passed around from side loading apps from unknown sources. Since I don't use an ad blocker, I gather that from you posting about it that you use it and like the way it works? Is there anything you don't like about it? Thanks for your contribution.


I grabbed the apk directly from my Touchpad (using MyBackup Root) but I understand completely about being cautious. I assure you though that it is clean and legit.

I do use it on all of my rooted devices. In fact, because of it I can't use an android device unless it's rooted because I can no longer stand having ads everywhere. Honestly, I think you should give it a shot. It blocks ads from apps and from websites and it's free. Plus the hosts file is updated daily! The interface is outdated but you run it once and you never have to look at it again. I really don't see a drawback, been using it since my rooted EVO 4G (now on the TP and Note 2)


----------



## nevertells

ncb said:


> I'll try it thanks. Should I try using WebOS Doctor to reset my TP because I saw there is only one Arrow Icon (it should have WEB Icon, Gallery Icon ...) in the WebOS taskbar right now and WebOS try to install alot of Apps that I never use those before?


WebOS Doctor should only be run as a last resort on a TouchPad that will not boot WebOS. If you want to try a full reset from settings/device info/reset options, make sure you have a nandroid backup made and as copy on your PC for safety, you need to uninstall Android, charge the TP to 100%, and after the reset finishes, set up WebOS again. Then you can go about setting up Android again.


----------



## ncb

Thank you very much guys. The camera on my TP works back and I don't have any idea why it works again. I did a Factory Reset in TWRP and ACMEUninstaller and I went back to WebOS and checked camara and it didn't work. I tried to Full Erase in WebOS and reset TP, it still did not work. I thought I need to try WebOS Doctor but I had to go work so I just left my TP to wall charger. When coming back home from work, I tried to switch on and off Rotation setting in WebOS and reset my TP, it's magic camera work again in WebOS. I did ACMEInstaller3 and reinstall all of my apps and the camera still works fine in CM10 right now.


----------



## tummys

Anyone has luck connecting TP to the Magic Mouse via Bluetooth?

mine connects but nothing else happens.


----------



## namecaps

I'm sorry but could you kindly provide me with alternative download link to latest rom as i have some problem with the site from 1st post (downloaded 3MB since 6 hours...). TIA!


----------



## nevertells

namecaps said:


> I'm sorry but could you kindly provide me with alternative download link to latest rom as i have some problem with the site from 1st post (downloaded 3MB since 6 hours...). TIA!


http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview/cm-10-20130304-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip


----------



## ncb

[sub]I usually left my TP running with CM9 to run out of battery and plug it into wall charger. When I plugged it into wall charger, it displayed a big battery icon in center of the screen for a while and then it will boot up into CM9 without any problem. I've upgraded to CM10 03042013 couples weeks so far so good but I notice that if my TP run out of battery and I charge it with wall charger, it did not display the big battery icon any more, it boot up immediately to CM10 and sometime it is shut down immediately because not enough of battery so I need to left it be shut down for while before turn it on again. I'm not sure because CM10 so I cannot see the big battery icon any more or because I did ACMEUnistaller before upgrading to CM10? I would like to get back to the same behavior with a big battery icon to charge enough before go to boot CM.[/sub]


----------



## noseph

ncb said:


> [sub]I usually left my TP running with CM9 to run out of battery and plug it into wall charger. When I plugged it into wall charger, it displayed a big battery icon in center of the screen for a while and then it will boot up into CM9 without any problem. I've upgraded to CM10 03042013 couples weeks so far so good but I notice that if my TP run out of battery and I charge it with wall charger, it did not display the big battery icon any more, it boot up immediately to CM10 and sometime it is shut down immediately because not enough of battery so I need to left it be shut down for while before turn it on again. I'm not sure because CM10 so I cannot see the big battery icon any more or because I did ACMEUnistaller before upgrading to CM10? I would like to get back to the same behavior with a big battery icon to charge enough before go to boot CM.[/sub]


I would guess that the behavior you are seeing with CM10 is by design. JCSullins put in place code to shut down the TouchPad prior to the battery being completely drained, since we were having issues getting CM10 to charge when the battery was dead. You will need to just wait a bit with the TouchPad on charge before restarting you TouchPad.


----------



## Gradular

ncb said:


> [sub]I usually left my TP running with CM9 to run out of battery and plug it into wall charger. When I plugged it into wall charger, it displayed a big battery icon in center of the screen for a while and then it will boot up into CM9 without any problem. I've upgraded to CM10 03042013 couples weeks so far so good but I notice that if my TP run out of battery and I charge it with wall charger, it did not display the big battery icon any more, it boot up immediately to CM10 and sometime it is shut down immediately because not enough of battery so I need to left it be shut down for while before turn it on again. I'm not sure because CM10 so I cannot see the big battery icon any more or because I did ACMEUnistaller before upgrading to CM10? I would like to get back to the same behavior with a big battery icon to charge enough before go to boot CM.[/sub]


JC added code to off set the 3% shutdown. When andriod reports 0, it actually has 3% left. The big battery icon shows up at around 2%. Check your battery icon in the corner before you unplug and let it charge a bit after an automatic shutdown.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## ncb

Gradular said:


> JC added code to off set the 3% shutdown. When andriod reports 0, it actually has 3% left. The big battery icon shows up at around 2%. Check your battery icon in the corner before you unplug and let it charge a bit after an automatic shutdown.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


 As you said it means CM9 will be shut down when battery is under 2% and TP will show the big battery icon when it is plugged into wall charger, why after it is booted up to CM9, I never see any problem of shutting down again? In CM10, sometimes TP will be shut down immediately after booting up to CM.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hello HP TouchPad users, Great News! SGA has recently posted a build of CM 10.1 for the HP TouchPad with working sound and SDcard. Its almost fully functional minus the Bluetooth. This build lacks some H/W video acceleration but XDA member webdroidmt reports that the latest Adreno drivers fix this problem and it will likely be included into the next build. I am also seeing reasonable battery drain during sleep, as low as -5ma but with the usual spiking. This is a testing build so lets get testing! Please thank and leave SGA some feedback in his thread below.

Big thanks to SGA, jcsullins and drmarble, who all contributed to making this build. Its officially, unofficial, CM10.1 is working on the HP TouchPad!

RootzWiki: CM10.1 Test Roms for the HP TouchPad, Android 4.2.2

XDA Source Thread:

XDA Thread [DEV] CM10/CM10.1/JB4.2.x Work-in-Process

CM10.1 Rom Download:

10.1 Gapps:

CWM6 tenderloin-20121215[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]:[/background]

moboot_0.3.5.zip

moboot_038-tenderloin.zip


----------



## stupid

I'm running 03/04 and for some reason Chrome shows "not compatible" with my device. Any know fixes?


----------



## nevertells

stupid said:


> I'm running 03/04 and for some reason Chrome shows "not compatible" with my device. Any know fixes?


Which Gapps do you have installed? Chrome installed and works fine on mine.


----------



## Lothinator

stupid said:


> I'm running 03/04 and for some reason Chrome shows "not compatible" with my device. Any know fixes?


Are you running a nonstandard DPI? If so, you might need to run a market patcher or to use a standard (160/120) dpi level.... that's all I've got.


----------



## BigOnes69

Unfortunatly for me Bluetooth is a must I have the same problem with the 10.1 Samsung Epic build. Bluetooth is unstable there and I use the hell out of bluetooth. Stuck with 10.0 on all my devices. Which isnt a tragedy for they did a fantastic job with it. What is holding up bluetooth in 10.1 ???


----------



## nevertells

BigOnes69 said:


> Unfortunatly for me Bluetooth is a must I have the same problem with the 10.1 Samsung Epic build. Bluetooth is unstable there and I use the hell out of bluetooth. Stuck with 10.0 on all my devices. Which isnt a tragedy for they did a fantastic job with it. What is holding up bluetooth in 10.1 ???


 You're kidding right? Obviously you have not followed development of CM on any Android device very closely. If you had, you would not even ask this question. Do you even know how long is cm 10.1 has been out for the HP TouchPad? Patience is a virtue when waiting for development on the HP TouchPad.


----------



## Gradular

BigOnes69 said:


> Unfortunatly for me Bluetooth is a must I have the same problem with the 10.1 Samsung Epic build. Bluetooth is unstable there and I use the hell out of bluetooth. Stuck with 10.0 on all my devices. Which isnt a tragedy for they did a fantastic job with it. What is holding up bluetooth in 10.1 ???


 What isn't working for you with bluetooth in 10.1?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## vqstaphbeard

Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this question. I have been running CM on my TP since the first CM7 release for it. Currently running 03/04 CM10.0.

Back to question, while I was running CM9 and all iterations of CM10 the calendar doesn't sync with my google accounts. I know there's a gapps fixer, but I have never tried it. Now since the release of Google Calendar in the Play Store, I have attempted to install that, as I would rather have that than the stock. But when I try to install the Play Store Calendar I get this error: "incompatible with other application(s) using the same shared user id". Am I wrong to assume it's because of the stock calendar? Does anyone know how to fix this and be able to install the Play Store Google Calendar?


----------



## Geekswife1992

BigOnes69 said:


> What isn't working for you with bluetooth in 10.1?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


This isn't my question, but I too would love to see improvements for bluetooth compatibility. I haven't been able to get my Apple wireless keyboard to pair, register keystrokes and stay connected for very long since CM9. After anywhere from 30 seconds to 30 minutes it either stops responding or worse gets stuck on a key. This may not seem bad until it happens to get stuck on backspace or enter.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vqstaphbeard said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this question. I have been running CM on my TP since the first CM7 release for it. Currently running 03/04 CM10.0.
> 
> Back to question, while I was running CM9 and all iterations of CM10 the calendar doesn't sync with my google accounts. I know there's a gapps fixer, but I have never tried it. Now since the release of Google Calendar in the Play Store, I have attempted to install that, as I would rather have that than the stock. But when I try to install the Play Store Calendar I get this error: "incompatible with other application(s) using the same shared user id". Am I wrong to assume it's because of the stock calendar? Does anyone know how to fix this and be able to install the Play Store Google Calendar?


The gapps fixer is for the Play Store crashing, not for this problem. Have you attempted to reflash your Gapps package? Have you tried manually checking for updates from the Play Store, look for the little download Icon and check the manual install section. I mention it in the video below. Do you own two Touchpads that have the same device ID due to moboot 3.5? If so try using moboot 3.8.


----------



## vqstaphbeard

I have reflashed gapps a couple of times to no avail. I perform updates manually through the Play Store "down" arrow regularly, also to no avail. The calendar has only worked for me on CM7, never on CM9 or CM10. I only own one touchpad and I am using Moboot 3.5. I have not tried 3.8.

I should also mention, under the google account section in the settings under the list of services, i.e. chrome, play music, play books, etc., calendar is not listed. The stock calendar has never synced with my google account as a result.

Separately, I am not able to install the Google Calendar from the Play Store, receiving the error: "incompatible with other application(s) using the same shared user id" while attempting to install.

Just thought I'd clarify.


----------



## ericdabbs

I see the people are now producing CM 10.1 ROMs now. Does this mean that JCSullins is not working on CM 10.1 at all or is he still trying to refine CM 10? I don't see the point of continuing work on CM 10 when CM 10.1 has been out for awhile and almost dev has switched over to CM 10.1 development for a couple months now.


----------



## stupid

Lothinator said:


> Are you running a nonstandard DPI? If so, you might need to run a market patcher or to use a standard (160/120) dpi level.... that's all I've got.


You sir, are a genius! Thanks. 132 DPI looks good but I guess I'll go back to 120.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ericdabbs said:


> I see the people are now producing CM 10.1 ROMs now. Does this mean that JCSullins is not working on CM 10.1 at all or is he still trying to refine CM 10? I don't see the point of continuing work on CM 10 when CM 10.1 has been out for awhile and almost dev has switched over to CM 10.1 development for a couple months now.


Jcsullins is working on CM10.1, checkout the thread: CM10.1 Test Rom for the HP TouchPad, Android 4.2.2

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]OP Quote "Big thanks to SGA, Jcsullins and Drmarble, who all contributed to making this build. Its officially, unofficial, CM10.1 is working on the HP TouchPad!"[/background]

Video Info:





*CM10.1 Update!* -SGA- has reported that our Camera Wizard Dorregaray has already gotten the Camera working with the New CM10.1 Build!! Hes asking over at XDA if anyone would like to give it a test, go say thanks and yes Please

http://forum.xda-dev...65&postcount=56

Note* I've also included a screenshot of my CM10.1 battery drain from the last couple of hours.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hey Guys, more great news. Two new CM10.1 Roms have appeared but with working Cameras. Check it out and thank our hardworking developers[/background]

[ROM][ALPHA][CM10.1]<KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One [04Apr13][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] By [/background]shumash

[ROM][KANG][AOSP 4.2.2] SlimROM [URL=R:3]R:3 | Fast + Light |[/URL][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] By [/background]-SGA-


----------



## Lothinator

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Jcsullins is working on CM10.1, checkout the thread: CM10.1 Test Rom for the HP TouchPad, Android 4.2.2
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]OP Quote "Big thanks to SGA, Jcsullins and Drmarble, who all contributed to making this build. Its officially, unofficial, CM10.1 is working on the HP TouchPad!"[/background]
> 
> Video Info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CM10.1 Update!* -SGA- has reported that our Camera Wizard Dorregaray has already gotten the Camera working with the New CM10.1 Build!! Hes asking over at XDA if anyone would like to give it a test, go say thanks and yes Please
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...65&postcount=56
> 
> Note* I've also included a screenshot of my CM10.1 battery drain from the last couple of hours.


Anyone want to place bets on just how far we can take the 'ol TouchPads?

I think there'll still be new versions of Android coming out for them long after the plastic cases crack and crumble off...


----------



## BigOnes69

Geekswife1992 said:


> This isn't my question, but I too would love to see improvements for bluetooth compatibility. I haven't been able to get my Apple wireless keyboard to pair, register keystrokes and stay connected for very long since CM9. After anywhere from 30 seconds to 30 minutes it either stops responding or worse gets stuck on a key. This may not seem bad until it happens to get stuck on backspace or enter.


10.0 Bluetooth works great for me. Wifi will drop about once a week and I will need to turn bluetooth off and on to reacquire router but I can live with it. Audio is constant.
10.1 Audio drops all the time. and have to juggle turning wifi, airplane mode, or restart to reconnect. It is the same with the samsung Epic, Kindle Fire, and several other devices I have seen posted over at XDA Developers. Seems some have success and some devices are consistant.
Here is a quote from one person over at XDA today. (I flashed the 4/4 nightly and it booted fine. The known Bluetooth instability is my only issue with 10.1 (yes I know it's an upstream Google issue)). I dont know how truthfull this quote is but would like to hear comments from those that know.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vqstaphbeard said:


> Are you running a nonstandard DPI? If so, you might need to run a market patcher or to use a standard (160/120) dpi level.... that's all I've got.


A non standard DPI might keep you from installing the app normally. Since no one else is having this problem I've got to assume it has something to do with your setup. Also you've been using CM since CM7, so you might be well over due for a fresh from scratch install. Sometimes problems occur from all the upgrading. If all else fails install fresh and see if the problems persist.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

BigOnes69 said:


> 10.0 Bluetooth works great for me. Wifi will drop about once a week and I will need to turn bluetooth off and on to reacquire router but I can live with it. Audio is constant.
> 10.1 Audio drops all the time. and have to juggle turning wifi, airplane mode, or restart to reconnect. It is the same with the samsung Epic, Kindle Fire, and several other devices I have seen posted over at XDA Developers. Seems some have success and some devices are consistant.
> Here is a quote from one person over at XDA today. (I flashed the 4/4 nightly and it booted fine. The known Bluetooth instability is my only issue with 10.1 (yes I know it's an upstream Google issue)). I dont know how truthfull this quote is but would like to hear comments from those that know.


Please provide links to quotes, it really helps to be able to see for ourselves. So far I've noticed that having multiple apps open that access the sound can cause distortion with CM10.1. Clearing out those unused apps from the task manager will get the sound to work normally again. I've also noticed that after sleeping the tablet; Web Browser pages that were left open wouldn't refresh and I have had to close and reopen the browser.


----------



## vqstaphbeard

RolandDeschain79 said:


> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Did you see this post from a page back?[/background]


?I posted the question a page back, is this what you are referring to? I was following up answering your questions and providing a tad more clarification. I've tried moboot 3.8 now too and still no go.


----------



## Sleeepy2

vqstaphbeard said:


> I have reflashed gapps a couple of times to no avail. I perform updates manually through the Play Store "down" arrow regularly, also to no avail. The calendar has only worked for me on CM7, never on CM9 or CM10. I only own one touchpad and I am using Moboot 3.5. I have not tried 3.8.
> 
> I should also mention, under the google account section in the settings under the list of services, i.e. chrome, play music, play books, etc., calendar is not listed. The stock calendar has never synced with my google account as a result.
> 
> Separately, I am not able to install the Google Calendar from the Play Store, receiving the error: "incompatible with other application(s) using the same shared user id" while attempting to install.
> 
> Just thought I'd clarify.


Quick google found this XDA Thread that may help
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1219029


----------



## vqstaphbeard

Haha I found that about a week ago and attempted to do, but it was out my skill level. I've never messed with adb. Thanks for the reply! The only other google results I had found mentioned using the gapps fixer or reflashing gapps. I guess I need to learn my way around adb. I have been using linux and the command line for years. I just got into android tinkering when I picked up the touchpad from the firesale and put CM7 on it the day it came out.


----------



## cyberprashant

BigOnes69 said:


> 10.0 Bluetooth works great for me. Wifi will drop about once a week and I will need to turn bluetooth off and on to reacquire router but I can live with it. Audio is constant.
> 10.1 Audio drops all the time. and have to juggle turning wifi, airplane mode, or restart to reconnect. It is the same with the samsung Epic, Kindle Fire, and several other devices I have seen posted over at XDA Developers. Seems some have success and some devices are consistant.
> Here is a quote from one person over at XDA today. (I flashed the 4/4 nightly and it booted fine. The known Bluetooth instability is my only issue with 10.1 (yes I know it's an upstream Google issue)). I dont know how truthfull this quote is but would like to hear comments from those that know.


10.1 itself has upstream bluetooth issues. This affects many phones including the epic 4g which is my phone. Something google needs to fix as it apparently is glitchy on the native 4.2.2 devices even.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hey Guys, more great news. Two new CM10.1 Roms have appeared but with working Cameras. Check it out and thank our hardworking developers[/background]

[ROM][ALPHA][CM10.1]<KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One [04Apr13][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] By [/background]shumash

[ROM][KANG][AOSP 4.2.2] SlimROM [URL=R:3]R:3 | Fast + Light |[/URL][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] By [/background]-SGA-


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Since there hasn't been a CM9 Nightly in 2 weeks, I figured I'd go ahead and update the cminstall pack with the last released version for Roland's OP...

CM9 20130324 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.05 MB
CM9 20130324 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.19 MB


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Since there hasn't been a CM9 Nightly in 2 weeks, I figured I'd go ahead and update the cminstall pack with the last released version for Roland's OP...
> 
> CM9 20130324 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.05 MB
> CM9 20130324 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.19 MB


You spoke too soon. They pushed the button for yesterday with 5 changes, none of which is device related, so I guess they are aimed at the operating system itself. I also looked at the CM10 change log and there are over 250 changes waiting that they seem to have not generated a nightly to clear the backlog. Some as recent as April 6th. Just when you figure you have them figured out, here comes the curve ball.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Son of a xxxx! Oh well, hopefully I will update the zips tomorrow once I'm back at a pc. Sounds like no real official changes on cm9 for us since 3/10/13 version anyway (not counting the custom "low ma" versions from JcSullins).

Sidenote: Fyi, there is nothing special about any of the cminstall zips I post, RolandDeschain just told me how he wanted them packaged. They are just the 4 individual files placed in a folder and zipped up with 7zip (store setting) and hosted on my devHost account to make it easier to get the correct files.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Son of a xxxx! Oh well, hopefully I will update the zips tomorrow once I'm back at a pc. Sounds like no real official changes on cm9 for us since 3/10/13 version anyway (not counting the custom "low ma" versions from JcSullins).
> 
> Sidenote: Fyi, there is nothing special about any of the cminstall zips I post, RolandDeschain just told me how he wanted them packaged. They are just the 4 individual files placed in a folder and zipped up with 7zip (store setting) and hosted on my devHost account to make it easier to get the correct files.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


Thank you and Thank you Lol







Thanks for your package updates Mpgrimm2 and thanks for your knowledge and watchful eye nevertells. I will be updating the links tomorrow night when Mpgrimm2 is free


----------



## Lothinator

What the heck happened to my battery? It was idle, screen off. Then suddenly it dinged a low battery warning and immediately shut down. I was a bit surprised because I normally have quite good battery life and it was in the 50s not long before and had been sitting not even a couple of hours.

I had to wait for the battery warning icon to go away for it to boot. As you can see it dropped suddenly from 49% to 0%! What gives?

Edit: some weirdness in the voltage values not lining up with percent reported. Noticed that at 47% charge the current voltage of 4128 was actually slightly higher than historically it reported at 100%.. so I unplugged and replugged and suddenly it jumped back to 100%. I've never had this kind of weirdness before. Now I can't trust the battery meter to be even close to accurate.









Sent from my HP TouchPad.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you and Thank you Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your package updates Mpgrimm2 and thanks for your knowledge and watchful eye nevertells. I will be updating the links tomorrow night when Mpgrimm2 is free


CM9 20130407 cminstall packs are uploading now. For the ambitious types you can poke around the root of my devhost and find the links as they should finish upload in the next 10mins or so. I'm off to bed, and will post links later if RD hasn't gotten em already.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Lothinator said:


> What the heck happened to my battery? It was idle, screen off. Then suddenly it dinged a low battery warning and immediately shut down. I was a bit surprised because I normally have quite good battery life and it was in the 50s not long before and had been sitting not even a couple of hours.
> 
> I had to wait for the battery warning icon to go away for it to boot. As you can see it dropped suddenly from 49% to 0%! What gives?
> 
> Edit: some weirdness in the voltage values not lining up with percent reported. Noticed that at 47% charge the current voltage of 4128 was actually slightly higher than historically it reported at 100%.. so I unplugged and replugged and suddenly it jumped back to 100%. I've never had this kind of weirdness before. Now I can't trust the battery meter to be even close to accurate.
> 
> View attachment 38037
> 
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad.


Wow scary, this was CM10 and not CM10.1, just to clarify. This was one on the CM10.1 issues reported by webdroidmt but its the first I've heard of it appearing in CM10. We will have to keep an eye out for this happening in the future.


----------



## Lothinator

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Wow scary, this was CM10 and not CM10.1, just to clarify. This was one on the CM10.1 issues reported by [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but [/background] webdroidmt but its the first I've heard of it appearing in CM10. We will have to keep an eye out for this happening in the future.


Hopefully it's just incredibly rare... The one thing I sitll don't get is that if it was just an incorrect reading, then that means I got horrible battery life. It was such a surprise, because the 49% it was at is what it is *normally* at by that time of day.

One possible contributing factor is that due to cm10 03/04 version being so much more reliable than previous versions, specifically that the GPU memory leak that plagued myself and a few other users who don't like to reboot has been fixed through some unknown means, I hadn't rebooted in maybe a week or longer...

I will definitely report if it happens again and keep BMP running for voltage/% details.

Sent from my HP TouchPad.


----------



## Dryphter

HI all.

I just flashed the 3/04 version and all seems well except for the screen rotation is broken. The lock screen rotates fine, but even if I unlock while in portrait mode the screen flips to landscape. I have unchecked / rechecked the options in Setting-> display and it doesn't make a difference. Anyone have a fix for this?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mpgrimm2 said:


> CM9 20130407 cminstall packs are uploading now. For the ambitious types you can poke around the root of my devhost and find the links as they should finish upload in the next 10mins or so. I'm off to bed, and will post links later if RD hasn't gotten em already.


FYI
CM9 20130407 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.08 MB
CM9 20130407 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.22 MB


----------



## nevertells

Dryphter said:


> HI all.
> 
> I just flashed the 3/04 version and all seems well except for the screen rotation is broken. The lock screen rotates fine, but even if I unlock while in portrait mode the screen flips to landscape. I have unchecked / rechecked the options in Setting-> display and it doesn't make a difference. Anyone have a fix for this?


Explain more about how you installed the 0304 rom. I have never heard of anyone having a screen rotation problem other than with the lock screen which is fixed in settings. Why the developers decided to make the default for the lock screen portrait only is a mystery.


----------



## Xsever

Roland,

How do you have your notifcation bar on top, your 3 soft buttons in the middles, and the JB toggles pulldown set up? Where and how?

Thanks.

Also why can't one search the thread? Not available at rootzwiki?

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Also the new Google Play Store Version 4 is out and available here: http://www.androidpo...y-store-4-0-25/

I tested it on the Touchpad and my Galaxy S3 and it's working.


----------



## nevertells

Lothinator said:


> What the heck happened to my battery? It was idle, screen off. Then suddenly it dinged a low battery warning and immediately shut down. I was a bit surprised because I normally have quite good battery life and it was in the 50s not long before and had been sitting not even a couple of hours.
> 
> I had to wait for the battery warning icon to go away for it to boot. As you can see it dropped suddenly from 49% to 0%! What gives?
> 
> Edit: some weirdness in the voltage values not lining up with percent reported. Noticed that at 47% charge the current voltage of 4128 was actually slightly higher than historically it reported at 100%.. so I unplugged and replugged and suddenly it jumped back to 100%. I've never had this kind of weirdness before. Now I can't trust the battery meter to be even close to accurate.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad.


Two things, you might want to post this in the "Battery Drain" thread here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39743-battery-drain-issues-on-hp-touchpad/

You might get more comments there. Also, I posted something that may or may not apply and is sort of addressed to you. Cheers


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Xsever said:


> FYI
> CM9 20130407 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.08 MB
> CM9 20130407 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.22 MB


Thank you for the updated package links Mpgrimm2, I will update the CM10 thread in the morning Cheers


----------



## Dryphter

nevertells said:


> Explain more about how you installed the 0304 rom. I have never heard of anyone having a screen rotation problem other than with the lock screen which is fixed in settings. Why the developers decided to make the default for the lock screen portrait only is a mystery.


Nothing special on the install of 03/04 - downloaded the file to the TP, boot into recovery and flashed it over 12/16(?) version. Wiped cache, reboot. Flashed using TWRP.

I am currently re-flashing it using CWM..... Nope that didn't work either. Lock screen will auto rotate, the main screen is stuck in landscape. I guess its not a big deal as I use it in landscape mode 99% of the time. It rotates correctly when loading Temple Run, but rotates back as soon as the app closes. I loaded up UCam and everything rotates correctly there too. Same with several different apps - while in the app screen rotate works. Close the app - landscape only.

Also, on the 12/16 version, the unlock screen was portrait or landscape - both worked.


----------



## JohnA2u

Dryphter said:


> HI all.
> 
> I just flashed the 3/04 version and all seems well except for the screen rotation is broken. The lock screen rotates fine, but even if I unlock while in portrait mode the screen flips to landscape. I have unchecked / rechecked the options in Setting-> display and it doesn't make a difference. Anyone have a fix for this?


Odd that your screen rotatation is funky but this app may fix it for you.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nl.fameit.rotate&hl=en
I have a Le Pan S tablet with a rotation problem. Hit screen lock and it switches to landscape. No matter what orientation you are in.. This is a glitch in the factory firmware. The above mentioned app fixed it.


----------



## Dryphter

JohnA2u said:


> Odd that your screen rotatation is funky but this app may fix it for you.
> https://play.google....it.rotate&hl=en
> I have a Le Pan S tablet with a rotation problem. Hit screen lock and it switches to landscape. No matter what orientation you are in.. This is a glitch in the factory firmware. The above mentioned app fixed it.


That app does 'fix' it. If I uninstall it, the locked landscape mode happens again. Something funky happening with this latest build. But the battery drain while idle/sleeping is quite impressive so I think I'll stick with 03/04 and then flash the next update to see if it rotate issue gets corrected.

EDIT ***FIXED***

OK found the problem. I use GO Laucher HD and found a setting in it's preferences that was set to Landscape. This setting seems to overrule the system settings. So I changed it back to 'Auto-rotate' in both GO Launcher, and in system settings, uninstalled the app above....and BINGO!

GO Launcher setting got jacked up somewhere in the update. All is good again.


----------



## ashimmy

Guys I thought my touchpad days were over. I could not debrick my pad, but finally last night got it to work. Here is my Network World story on it. Many thanks to all of you on the forums and especially JC Sullins!
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/it%E2%80%99s-risen-my-zombie-android-touchpad-alive


----------



## JohnA2u

Nice article ashimmy. I'm glad you got your zombie back from the nether world. JC Sullins rocks.

I noticed you mentioned the need to jiggle your charge/sync cable. I have two touchpads and found the connection with the original cables were loose and unreliable on both. I replaced them with belkin charge/sync cables and they snap in nice and tight. No more issues.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> Nice article ashimmy. I'm glad you got your zombie back from the nether world. JC Sullins rocks.
> 
> I noticed you mentioned the need to jiggle your charge/sync cable. I have two touchpads and found the connection with the original cables were loose and unreliable on both. I replaced them with belkin charge/sync cables and they snap in nice and tight. No more issues.


I also found the same problem occurred overtime and I had to replace my cables with ones that didn't get all jiggly with my Touchpad. I guess this is a common problem for us die hard Touchpad fans


----------



## ashimmy

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I also found the same problem occurred overtime and I had to replace my cables with ones that didn't get all jiggly with my Touchpad. I guess this is a common problem for us die hard Touchpad fans


Roland did you also use the belkin cables? Where did you get them?


----------



## jf1955

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I also found the same problem occurred overtime and I had to replace my cables with ones that didn't get all jiggly with my Touchpad. I guess this is a common problem for us die hard Touchpad fans


Same here..the original USB cable that came with tpad got loose an never seated well into the micro-usb slot on bottom of tpad. Noticed that sometimes the lightning icon wouldn't come on to indicate charging after plugiing in. I ended up
replacing them with new ones as well. Ordered generic cables from Amazon..

JF


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ashimmy said:


> Roland did you also use the belkin cables? Where did you get them?


I actually have a lot of parts and cables on hand, so I went around looking for the best fit. I'm now using an older blackberry cable with micro USB adapter on the end lol. It actually charges a lot faster now







I had ordered loads of inexpensive cables off eBay in the past, generally from China or HK. You'd probably be better off with the Belkin cables however


----------



## JohnA2u

I got my belkin cable at the goodwill. Why Belkin? Cuz that was what I could get free from the mass of tangled cables and chargers knotted up on the shelf. I only specified the brand because it seems to be a pretty nice cable. Honestly the other cable I am using is of unknown origin. Snaps in tight and is reliable though. I was noticing the touchpads would not always charge with the original cables.

The Goodwill is a great place for stuff like this. I buy all my wireless routers there usually for about 5 bucks. Found a super nice bluetooth keyboard, if I can find a touchstone there I will die a happy man. Sorry, I'm just rambling now.


----------



## Sleeepy2

I ordered my cables from monoprice.com cheep and good quality and they click in nicely.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lippy lipkowski

I experienced the same problem with the stock cables. I did this to rectify the situation. NOTE: BE GENTLE SO AS NOT TO DAMAGE THE TOUCHPAD CHARGING PORT!
First, examine the cabels micro USB connector looking into it so you can see if the connectors perimeter is misshaped at all. If it is, make an attempt to fix that if possible. I used a VERY petit needle nose to fix the shape. It was slightly bowed wide so I squeezed it a bit to correct the problem. That, however, did not fully mitigate it. If the cable was out a millimeter or so, it would stop charging. Then I moved it around in the socket a bit to see how it actually fit and I noticed that it was wanting to stay at a slightly downward (with the screen facing up) angle. Using VERY GENTLE pressure, I pushed the connector in so I was sure it was bottomed out and all the way into the touchpad, and then applied upward pressure to bend it back up so it no longer wanted to rest at the slight downward angle. That fixed things very nicely. In fact, I can not get ANY cable I own to stop charging no matter how I move them. They all stay charging perfectly now no matter how the connector is moved around. This leads me to believe I may have corrected the touchpad's connector as well as the cable. Once again, BE CAREFUL! The micro USB connections are VERY FRAGILE!


----------



## JohnA2u

We've got an almost seperate thread going here . "Touchpad USB Charge/Sync connector issues". I guess it would be a pretty short subject. Important though I think. This issue probably affects nearly every Touchpad user and it is as simple as "get a new cable or straighten your connector" I'd bet tons of people have reflashed their firmware, tried different roms and stayed up all night trying to figure out why their touchpad does not charge reliably. Should these last half dozen or so posts be split into a new thread?


----------



## frostyguy

I'm starting to have problems with random blue screens and random shutdowns after running this ROM since the latest update? Any ideas anyone, or anybody else experiencing similar case? Thanks for any help provided...


----------



## etibon

Hi guys. I'd like to report a couple of problems with the 0304 cm10 version that I haven't seen reported on the thread.
1. I get almost daily wifi dropoffs. I turn the tablet on and it mostly connects within a few seconds, but occasionally it doesn't connect and the wifi settings page says "Turning wifi on". Trying to switch off wifi has no effect and neither does airplane mode. It's as if wifi crashes. The only way of getting it back as far as I have been able to find out is to reboot the tablet.

2. In general CM10 runs quite fast on the Touchpad however sometimes the whole system slows down to a crawl and after a minute or so, spontaneously reboots.

3. While streaming video off my NAS, using MX Video I get sound dropouts after every few minutes. The video continues playing while the sound stops for a few seconds, then the video stops until the sound catches up. This also used to happen on earlier versions of CM9.

Also last question...will the CM10 branch be developed further by jcsullins (thank you!) or will cm10.1 become current on the Touchpad now?


----------



## venom4911

started having major sd card issues with the 3/04 build. sometimes when updating/installing apps all of the sudden it says my sd card was disconnected, update/install fails and i have to reboot to get sd back. it seems to happen to specific apps only because some update and install fine. for the ones that give me a problem though it always happens, next time i reboot and try again....it happens. i thought maybe it might have to do with the app installing on the sd card but thats not the case because one specific app that gave me these issues was installed on internal. the issue also happens when installing apps through the amazon app. i havent made any changes and i have plenty of free space on partitions. never had this problem in the past with cm9. i tried clearing both caches which didint help...i really hope my sd card isnt failing...any suggestions? i noticed there is a cm7 sd card issues thread guess ill read through that...


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> I experienced the same problem with the stock cables. I did this to rectify the situation. NOTE: BE GENTLE SO AS NOT TO DAMAGE THE TOUCHPAD CHARGING PORT!
> This leads me to believe I may have corrected the touchpad's connector as well as the cable. Once again, BE CAREFUL! The micro USB connections are VERY FRAGILE!


lippy, much as I admire you for attempting such a delicate repair, I have to ask the obvious question. Why would one want to risk damaging their TouchPad USB port when for a couple of bucks they can purchase a good quality replacement? We all agree that the HP USB cables are a piece of crap, so making repairs on a lousy quality cable is also something that should only be attempted if nothing else is available. That being said, I leave the decision to you and any others that want to attempt this repair.


----------



## nevertells

venom4911 said:


> started having major sd card issues with the 3/04 build. sometimes when updating/installing apps all of the sudden it says my sd card was disconnected, update/install fails and i have to reboot to get sd back. it seems to happen to specific apps only because some update and install fine. for the ones that give me a problem though it always happens, next time i reboot and try again....it happens. i thought maybe it might have to do with the app installing on the sd card but thats not the case because one specific app that gave me these issues was installed on internal. the issue also happens when installing apps through the amazon app. i havent made any changes and i have plenty of free space on partitions. never had this problem in the past with cm9. i tried clearing both caches which didint help...i really hope my sd card isnt failing...any suggestions? i noticed there is a cm7 sd card issues thread guess ill read through that...


Check settings/storage and see what that reports for internal space. The usual issue that causes the SD card to become unavailable or dismounted is what is called the "50 app" limit. This has been around since CM7 and continues to plague all versions of CM to date. J.C. Sullins created this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/

that addressed several issues including the 50 app one. I strongly suggest you read through the entire thread before you try anything. The only thing you are trying to do is increase the size of your internal memory. Most of the other stuff in that thread does not apply. I also created a small guide that condenses the instructions that may be of help:

You can try running the memory fix, however, it is almost certain that it will fail.
No harm is done by trying, and you just might get lucky and it finishes with "Success".

As has been mentioned, moving apps to the SD card to free up internal memory will 
eventually hit the "50 app limit" and the SD card will become unmounted. One has 
a couple of options avail to them. Uninstall Android and start over. Once you 
are done installing Android, run the memory size fix and immediately reboot to 
initialize the fix.

Another option is to follow J.C's instructions on how to move your apps back to 
internal memory. If there is not enough room to move them all, you are going to 
have to uninstall enough apps to make room in internal memory.

Once you have accomplished this, then you can try running the memory fix, but expect 
it to fail. Now make a nandroid backup and save a copy on your PC for safety. Run 
ACMEUninstaller to reset your TouchPad memory and uninstall Android. You will need 
to copy the CM.zip rom, cwm6 and Moboot to the cminstall folder and use ACMEInstaller3 
to reinstall. Don't worry about installing gapps. Once the install is done, boot to 
CM to make sure the install was successful. Now go back to cwm and install the memory 
size fix of your choice. When it is done, reboot immediately to initialize the install. 
You can check settings/storage and you will see you now have the original 1.48GB plus 
the additional you flashed. So for example, if you installed the 2048GB fix, you will 
now have 3.48GB of internal memory. Now restore your nandroid backup and you are back 
to where you were with lots of internal memory. Good luck.


----------



## venom4911

nevertells said:


> Check settings/storage and see what that reports for internal space. The usual issue that causes the SD card to become unavailable or dismounted is what is called the "50 app" limit. This has been around since CM7 and continues to plague all versions of CM to date. J.C. Sullins created this thread:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/
> 
> that addressed several issues including the 50 app one. I strongly suggest you read through the entire thread before you try anything. The only thing you are trying to do is increase the size of your internal memory. Most of the other stuff in that thread does not apply. I also created a small guide that condenses the instructions that may be of help:
> 
> You can try running the memory fix, however, it is almost certain that it will fail.
> No harm is done by trying, and you just might get lucky and it finishes with "Success".
> 
> As has been mentioned, moving apps to the SD card to free up internal memory will
> eventually hit the "50 app limit" and the SD card will become unmounted. One has
> a couple of options avail to them. Uninstall Android and start over. Once you
> are done installing Android, run the memory size fix and immediately reboot to
> initialize the fix.
> 
> Another option is to follow J.C's instructions on how to move your apps back to
> internal memory. If there is not enough room to move them all, you are going to
> have to uninstall enough apps to make room in internal memory.
> 
> Once you have accomplished this, then you can try running the memory fix, but expect
> it to fail. Now make a nandroid backup and save a copy on your PC for safety. Run
> ACMEUninstaller to reset your TouchPad memory and uninstall Android. You will need
> to copy the CM.zip rom, cwm6 and Moboot to the cminstall folder and use ACMEInstaller3
> to reinstall. Don't worry about installing gapps. Once the install is done, boot to
> CM to make sure the install was successful. Now go back to cwm and install the memory
> size fix of your choice. When it is done, reboot immediately to initialize the install.
> You can check settings/storage and you will see you now have the original 1.48GB plus
> the additional you flashed. So for example, if you installed the 2048GB fix, you will
> now have 3.48GB of internal memory. Now restore your nandroid backup and you are back
> to where you were with lots of internal memory. Good luck.


oh i forgot to mention i already increased internal memory a long time ago, right now i have 2 gb free space. i do have a ton of apps installed, im going to try uninstalling a bunch of them and see if that addresses the issue

-edit-
ok i uninstalled a bunch of apps and just tried installing an app that gave me issues before and it installed fine. guess i just had too much crap installed even though i had plenty of free space available, weird...


----------



## nevertells

venom4911 said:


> oh i forgot to mention i already increased internal memory a long time ago, right now i have 2 gb free space. i do have a ton of apps installed, im going to try uninstalling a bunch of them and see if that addresses the issue
> 
> -edit-
> ok i uninstalled a bunch of apps and just tried installing an app that gave me issues before and it installed fine. guess i just had too much crap installed even though i had plenty of free space available, weird...


Good to know that you figured it out. Gonna have to chalk this one up to having CM dual booting with WebOS. The devs on the CM team are doing an amazing job putting Android on our orphaned TouchPads. But, expecting everything to work perfectly is just not in the cards.

You say you have 2GB internal memory. That means you used the smallest memory fix. You might want to move up to the next highest level or even go for the 2048 fix. Keep in mind any time one runs ACMEUninstaller, the memory patch has to be reinstalled.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> lippy, much as I admire you for attempting such a delicate repair, I have to ask the obvious question. Why would one want to risk damaging their TouchPad USB port when for a couple of bucks they can purchase a good quality replacement? We all agree that the HP USB cables are a piece of crap, so making repairs on a lousy quality cable is also something that should only be attempted if nothing else is available. That being said, I leave the decision to you and any others that want to attempt this repair.


Some of us here, in fact I suspect many here, define broke.....myself included. Otherwise, besides the geek sport of it, I would think alot of people are using the hp touchpads because their budgets are slim. As far as the last time I looked, the were still one of the least expensive options to get a device of this class and specs. Hell, I wouldn't have been able to justify this for me. I inherited this pig from my Dad who passed last July. I have two children. one almost 5 and one 7 months old. 8-15 dollars or so for a replacement cable is like one day of keeping my daughter in the after school program for 11 dollars a day so I can hit up another client or two before I pick her up.PLUS, the connector on the pad itself was a good part of the problem. All of my cables are rock solid now. Charging doesn't wink on and off on rough roads anymore. Didn't have to apply much pressure at all. I suppose I risked breaking it, but the times the battery went down to nothing because of the connector slop was risking my battety as well. li-ion / poly cells tend to crystalize when fully drained. I figured it to be a good gamble. Sorry for the book. You asked heh.

8) In fact, snce writing this blurb, I am wondering if many of the winky blinky charging issues people have had may very well be this issue. Their touchpad's connector has gone intermittant itself. I have always been suspect of trying to pass 10 watts on a micro usb cable. If your female connector is loose as a goose, I would think the chances of 10 watts passing less than the desigbed surface area, because of a loose female micro usbjack.......would be diminished quite a bit. I haven't had a single charging issue mobile or at home since the fix.

/me shrugs


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> Some of us here, in fact I suspect many here, define broke.....myself included. Otherwise, besides the geek sport of it, I would think alot of people are using the hp touchpads because their budgets are slim. As far as the last time I looked, the were still one of the least expensive options to get a device of this class and specs. Hell, I wouldn't have been able to justify this for me. I inherited this pig from my Dad who passed last July. I have two children. one almost 5 and one 7 months old. 8-15 dollars or so for a replacement cable is like one day of keeping my daughter in the after school program for 11 dollars a day so I can hit up another client or two before I pick her up.PLUS, the connector on the pad itself was a good part of the problem. All of my cables are rock solid now. Charging doesn't wink on and off on rough roads anymore. Didn't have to apply much pressure at all. I suppose I risked breaking it, but the times the battery went down to nothing because of the connector slop was risking my battety as well. li-ion / poly cells tend to crystalize when fully drained. I figured it to be a good gamble. Sorry for the book. You asked heh.
> 
> 8) In fact, snce writing this blurb, I am wondering if many of the winky blinky charging issues people have had may very well be this issue. Their touchpad's connector has gone intermittant itself. I have always been suspect of trying to pass 10 watts on a micro usb cable. If your female connector is loose as a goose, I would think the chances of 10 watts passing less than the desigbed surface area, because of a loose female micro usbjack.......would be diminished quite a bit. I haven't had a single charging issue mobile or at home since the fix.
> 
> /me shrugs


One does what he has to do my friend. Credit to you as you did warn anyone trying this that the port is delicate. An FYI to you, don't spend $15 bucks on a cable, they can be had for $2 to $4. They are all made in China and probably most of them come from the same factory. It's just some greedy folks try to gouge the buying public. I worked in wholesale computer parts sales and would sell you a mouse pad for a buck(good deal right?) that I paid two cents each in lots of a thousand. If I really liked you, and you bought ten, I'd knock the price down to seventy five cents. Same thing applies to computer cables. Monster Cable will sell you a HDMI cable for $100. You can buy one on the net that will work just as well for under $3. Now don't forget to pickup the kid.


----------



## JohnA2u

Count me among the financially challenged along with Lippy. Last years technology is plenty fine for me. I love my Touchpad. I also love that I paid 60 bucks for it. There is no way I could justify paying four or five hundred dollars for a top of line latest and greatest tablet. Especially times two for me and my wife. Craigslist and thrift stores are my main source for goodies I can drag home and plug in.

Not complaining though. If I did have the money to run out and get something that runs perfectly out of the box I'd miss out on the challenge and enjoyment of tweeking this little bugger.


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> Count me among the financially challenged along with Lippy. Last years technology is plenty fine for me. I love my Touchpad. I also love that I paid 60 bucks for it. There is no way I could justify paying four or five hundred dollars for a top of line latest and greatest tablet. Especially times two for me and my wife. Craigslist and thrift stores are my main source for goodies I can drag home and plug in.
> 
> Not complaining though. If I did have the money to run out and get something that runs perfectly out of the box I'd miss out on the challenge and enjoyment of tweeking this little bugger.


Then you haven't seen this: http://www.asus.com/AllinOne_PCs/ASUS_Transformer_AiO_P1801/

Runs Jelly Bean and Window8 all in one tablet.


----------



## JohnA2u

Wow, I get the feeling that thing is more than sixty bucks. Yes, I want one. Not sure why. Its too big to really be portable for a comfy lay on the couch internet experience or reading. I could see it might be handy at work. Take it off the desk and out to the shop iron the road maybe. I have to confess I actually have 5 9.7" tablets so I'm a bit of a junky. I've sold four others I had before. Since they were all fairly inexpensive I don't worry to much taking them on trips or leaving them in the car. I think I'd be afraid to take that Asus out of the house.


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> Wow, I get the feeling that thing is more than sixty bucks. Yes, I want one. Not sure why. Its too big to really be portable for a comfy lay on the couch internet experience or reading. I could see it might be handy at work. Take it off the desk and out to the shop iron the road maybe. I have to confess I actually have 5 9.7" tablets so I'm a bit of a junky. I've sold four others I had before. Since they were all fairly inexpensive I don't worry to much taking them on trips or leaving them in the car. I think I'd be afraid to take that Asus out of the house.


I meet on Saturday mornings for breakfast with a group that is mostly tablet users and most have a TouchPad. Imagine showing up with that 18 inch behemoth!


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

Still no news for CM 10 nightly?


----------



## Hunter X

nevertells said:


> Then you haven't seen this: http://www.asus.com/...rmer_AiO_P1801/
> 
> Runs Jelly Bean and Window8 all in one tablet.


I already explained on another thread here that that assumption is incorrect. The tablet runs android and the dock runs Windows.


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> I meet on Saturday mornings for breakfast with a group that is mostly tablet users and most have a TouchPad. Imagine showing up with that 18 inch behemoth!


I checked out the specs on this thing and the tablet alone weighs over 5lbs! I don't think my first laptop from 13 years ago weighed that much. Cool idea just needs to slim down a bit.


----------



## JohnA2u

I'd like to know the justification for that Asus behemoths existence. Just walk me through a typical day. Just say you are happily working a way on your windows 8 computer when you suddenly decide run down to the coffee shop. You pack up that gigantic 5 lb slab and head for Starbucks. Heads turn as you unlease the beast next to your overpriced coffee. Suddenly...........

heres the advertising tag line. "We take the mobile out of MID.! "


----------



## colt223

nevertells said:


> Then you haven't seen this: http://www.asus.com/...rmer_AiO_P1801/
> 
> Runs Jelly Bean and Window8 all in one tablet.


I would LOVE that if it was more of a tablet. Maybe 10-12 inches, and much lighter. But a great idea.


----------



## garux

After switching from cm9 tocm10, I notice when I first boot up,before keying in my password. In the upper left hand corner of the screen, It says 'No data' and underneath it, it says 'Tap to refresh'. Is there an area I can key this information. When I tap the area, the same thing up come..


----------



## vqstaphbeard

That's sounds like the lockscreen weather widget. It's in the settings.


----------



## garux

vqstaphbeard said:


> That's sounds like the lockscreen weather widget. It's in the settings.


I tried to update & it says cannot retrieve location.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> I tried to update & it says cannot retrieve location.


What do you mean you tried to update and it says cannot retrieve location?


----------



## ktklein72

Sounds like the build of the ROM you are using is prior to the recent fix where the yahoo weather api was changed. It (lockscreen weather) stopped working on builds older than about the last two weeks but is working again.

Sent from my Eclipsed DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2.4.13


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> What do you mean you tried to update and it says cannot retrieve location?


Under Settings, Under Lock Screen, Under Weather, it says enable, Under Location it gives correct city, state, country.

When I select Location, click on 'OK', its says 'verifying location', than says '[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]cannot retrieve location'.[/background]


----------



## ktklein72

What is the build date of the ROM you have installed? Go to System Settings and then About Tablet. It's definitely fixed on the 4/14 build and I think on the 4/7 build as well. Prior to that it's broken because of changes Yahoo made on their end.

Sent from my Eclipsed DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2.4.13

I should say I know it's fixed for those dates for CM9 Tenderloin.

Sent from my Eclipsed DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2.4.13


----------



## garux

ktklein72 said:


> What is the build date of the ROM you have installed? Go to System Settings and then About Tablet. It's definitely fixed on the 4/14 build and I think on the 4/7 build as well. Prior to that it's broken because of changes Yahoo made on their end.
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I should say I know it's fixed for those dates for CM9 Tenderloin.[/background]


I'm using CM10-20130304-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip
update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip


----------



## nevertells

ktklein72 said:


> Sounds like the build of the ROM you are using is prior to the recent fix where the yahoo weather api was changed. It (lockscreen weather) stopped working on builds older than about the last two weeks but is working again.
> 
> Sent from my Eclipsed DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2.4.13


That should mean CM10 20130304 lock screen weather is broken, right?


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> That should mean CM10 20130304 lock screen weather is broken, right?


Does this mean, when the next CM10 rom comes out that this will be fixed?


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Does this mean, when the next CM10 rom comes out that this will be fixed?


If J.C. decides to put one out. You could try some of the other CM10 ROM's that are floating around. They have been built more recently. Check out Roland's OP for links.


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> If J.C. decides to put one out. You could try some of the other CM10 ROM's that are floating around. They have been built more recently. Check out Roland's OP for links.


Thanks so much for your help, I'll look around.


----------



## garux

I just got done looking at other nightly tablets using CM10 and it looks like the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]yahoo weather api [/background]fix may have been in their 20130407 nightlies.

Then again, what do I know.


----------



## Heart1010

New build up.... anyone know what has been changed?

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview/cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip


----------



## noseph

Heart1010 said:


> New build up.... anyone know what has been changed?
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip


Do not know what is new, but am downloading now and will report back after it is installed.


----------



## thro

Heart1010 said:


> New build up.... anyone know what has been changed?
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...NG_ONLY_CAM.zip


So far one thing I noticed, the weather works on the lock screen


----------



## noseph

A cursorily examination of 20130418 looks good. Also WebCM10-CM10-03-04 does not appear to have any adverse effects.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Heart1010 said:


> New build up.... anyone know what has been changed?
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview/cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip


[Activates the RolandDeschain signal] ... to the Touchpad cave!

Nationwide, electricity meters start spinning faster as Touchpads are plugged in at the same time.









Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

MORE ROMS!!!!!
TASTY!!
ME LIKE COOKIES

MMM


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> [Activates the RolandDeschain signal] ... to the Touchpad cave!
> 
> Nationwide, electricity meters start spinning faster as Touchpads are plugged in at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


Signal received! Time for thread updates!! Yay New Rom for testing, thank you kindly Jcsullins. Please let me know when you are able to make a new CM10 cminstall folder Mpgrimm2. Your hosting of the files is always greatly appreciated







Back to the Flash Cave


----------



## drmarble

The changes to the new build are:
<jcsullins> no device specific changes from previous build, just made new build to pull in the fixes for the weather lockscreen
<Heart|> so simply dirty flash over 4th april cm10 build (with wipe caches)?
<jcsullins> just flash, no wiping should be needed
It looks like you should upgrade. Seems easy enough. Probably some other jellybean changes/improvements snuck in.


----------



## nevertells

drmarble said:


> The changes to the new build are:
> <jcsullins> no device specific changes from previous build, just made new build to pull in the fixes for the weather lockscreen
> <Heart|> so simply dirty flash over 4th april cm10 build (with wipe caches)?
> <jcsullins> just flash, no wiping should be needed
> It looks like you should upgrade. Seems easy enough. Probably some other jellybean changes/improvements snuck in.


Last time I looked, there were over 250 commits(non-TouchPad) on the CM gerrit, and assuming that J.C.'s latest build includes all that, should mean something. But unless someone can pull all of that up and interpret what they mean, we'll just have to imagine what changed.









Rom size increased from 145.28 to 145.31MB.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

drmarble said:


> The changes to the new build are:
> <jcsullins> no device specific changes from previous build, just made new build to pull in the fixes for the weather lockscreen
> <Heart|> so simply dirty flash over 4th april cm10 build (with wipe caches)?
> <jcsullins> just flash, no wiping should be needed
> It looks like you should upgrade. Seems easy enough. Probably some other jellybean changes/improvements snuck in.


Thank you very much for the updated build information drmarble. I'm flashing it now! Big thanks to Jcsullins for continuing to improve CM10 on the HP TouchPad


----------



## garux

ktklein72 said:


> Sounds like the build of the ROM you are using is prior to the recent fix where the yahoo weather api was changed. It (lockscreen weather) stopped working on builds older than about the last two weeks but is working again.


With the new CM10 build, my problem is fixed. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## lifeisfun

Thanks for the update j.s.!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Signal received! Time for thread updates!! Yay New Rom for testing, thank you kindly Jcsullins. Please let me know when you are able to make a new CM10 cminstall folder Mpgrimm2. Your hosting of the files is always greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the Flash Cave


FYI, CM10 20130418 cminstall pack with Moboot 3.5 just finished uploading to my devHost. Version with Moboot 3.8 going up now. I can't post the link during upload without cancelling the upload. It may be awhile till I can post the links, but if someone wants it sooner they can click the previous one from the op and click on "mpgrimm2" which will take you to the root folder where you can find it. Will upload Cm9 20130415 cminstall packs in the morning.


----------



## ericdabbs

Hopefully these fixes get rolled out onto CM 10.1. Would like to see a more stable CM 10.1 release by jcsullins


----------



## theechap

ericdabbs said:


> Hopefully these fixes get rolled out onto CM 10.1. Would like to see a more stable CM 10.1 release by jcsullins


That's what I'm hoping for too. My CM10 TP is running like a dream. Hopefully JC can do the same with 10.1!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mpgrimm2 said:


> FYI, CM10 20130418 cminstall pack with Moboot 3.5 just finished uploading to my devHost. Version with Moboot 3.8 going up now. I can't post the link during upload without cancelling the upload. It may be awhile till I can post the links, but if someone wants it sooner they can click the previous one from the op and click on "mpgrimm2" which will take you to the root folder where you can find it. Will upload Cm9 20130415 cminstall packs in the morning.


CM10 20130418 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 236.13 MB
CM10 20130418 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 236.27 MB

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Xsever

Flashed the 0418 rom and battery drain during sleep is now -21ma instead of the steady -5 I was getting with 0304.

I am going to clear the caches and see if that fixes anything. If not, I'll be restoring back to 0304.

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Will upload Cm9 20130415 cminstall packs in the morning.


CM9 20130415 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.08 MB
CM9 20130415 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.22 MB


----------



## JohnA2u

I had a minor struggle installing this 0418 build. I flashed it over 0415 cm9 cleared cache and dalvic cache but forgot to install the updated gapps. When it launched there were no Google apps or Google account set up. I went back and installed the jellybean gapps package. On launch all my Google apps crashed one after the other. So I went back to cwm and restored a backup up of the 0304 cm10 Then flashed this 0418 over that. Finally I'm up and running. I had originally installed the 0304 over cm9 through clockworkmod with no issues and no loss of apps or settings. Not sure why it was being so persnickity this time except maybe the failure to update gapps the first go round.
Yes I have the latest cwm and I had previously done a clean install with ACMEInstaller3.

I may yet again go back to cm9. My favorite app is the forlorned and abandoned "Craigslist Notification" app. It works fine n cm9 but is very spotty on cm10. If anybody knows a fix for that or a worthy replacement app I would be forever in your debt. (Maybe not forever, but at least for a week)


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Flashed the 0418 rom and battery drain during sleep is now -21ma instead of the steady -5 I was getting with 0304.
> 
> I am going to clear the caches and see if that fixes anything. If not, I'll be restoring back to 0304.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


Have you read my latest update? Please let me know if this fixes your problem









[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep *[/background]*(Important):*

*The Problem:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If you find that your battery drains heavily during sleep, then you might be having and issues with the A6 firmware. The A6 firmware is known to be flaky and may cause our battery to be drain more during deep sleep.[/background]

*The Solution:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Developer [/background]Shumash[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] confirms the solution [/background]here[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"... I can confirm that ACMEUninstalling, reinstalling WebOS with WebDoctor, and then using ACMEInstaller3 to reinstall everything works. Back to 4mA without the TPDebrick brain surgery for a headache."[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Using the WebOS doctor 3.0.5 effectively fixes the problem by reflashing the A6 Firmware. You can also make a Nandroid back then uninstall CM, Run the WebOS doctor, followed by reinstall using the ACMEInstaller3 and finally restoring your backup.[/background]

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration for the HP TouchPad
-Go to settings/calibration/Battery capacity/(mAh)/6600(ok).
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.


----------



## Pinan

*Hey Roland. Thread title is still showing 3/4 ROM instead of 4/18. ;-)*


----------



## Xsever

Xsever said:


> Have you read my latest update? Please let me know if this fixes your problem


I rebooted into recovery, cleared cache + dalvik cache and booted back. Tablet has been sleeping with WIFI off at -5ma again without any problems.

To everyone flashing the 04/18 ROM, make sure you clear cache + dalvik cache after the update.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Xsever said:


> *Hey Roland. Thread title is still showing 3/4 ROM instead of 4/18. ;-)*


Thanks for the heads up, Just updated the OP with Mpgrimm2's new cminstall folders. Updated the Read me too! Now I've just got to figure out how to updated my XDA thread, I've already run out of space there







 Rootzwiki gives me lots of space for my whale like posts


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thanks for reporting your findings, looks like you're sitting pretty with great battery life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, Just updated the OP with Mpgrimm2's new cminstall folders. Updated the Read me too! Now I've just got to figure out how to updated my XDA thread, I've already run out of space there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rootzwiki gives me lots of space for my whale like posts


Hope what started happening to me is just an anomaly. I installed J.C.'s 0418 rom yesterday over the top of his 0304 rom. I did clear both caches as that has been my practice any time I update a rom. Tonight, I started getting random key presses like my TouchPad was possessed. I could just sit there and watch as if someone was tapping my screen for me. The only thing I had done was install Tbob's WebOS like app switcher. I tried rebooting and it kept doing it, so I restored my backup and am waiting to see if it has stopped. If it has, I will install 0418 again and not install the WebOS app switcher patch and see what happens.


----------



## Xsever

nevertells said:


> Hope what started happening to me is just an anomaly. I installed J.C.'s 0418 rom yesterday over the top of his 0304 rom. I did clear both caches as that has been my practice any time I update a rom. Tonight, I started getting random key presses like my TouchPad was possessed. I could just sit there and watch as if someone was tapping my screen for me. The only thing I had done was install Tbob's WebOS like app switcher. I tried rebooting and it kept doing it, so I restored my backup and am waiting to see if it has stopped. If it has, I will install 0418 again and not install the WebOS app switcher patch and see what happens.


nevertells,

I encountered something similar when i first flashed 0418 too. After clearing both caches, it seems the problem is gone.

Will let you know if it appears again.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Hi guys. Updated to latest ROM last night and I have an issue with WiFi with that and previous ROM. WiFi settings doesn't remember to never keep WiFi on during sleep. I set it, check later on and it always goes back to WiFi always on during sleep.

Only recently started happening but its quite annoying as its draining battery.

Also sorry for stupid question but how do I clear both caches?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Reboot to recovery, wipe menu, then wipe cache & dalvik cache.

It might he worth reading Cwm Recovery thread in my signature.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Xsever

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Reboot to recovery, wipe menu, then wipe cache & dalvik cache.
> 
> It might he worth reading Cwm Recovery thread in my signature.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


dalvik cache is under 'Advanced'

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Ok found how to do it and so wiped both caches. Problem is still there. I've literally tried everything short of uninstalling CM10 and starting again. 
It just never remembers the setting and always reverts to 'Always' keep wifi on during sleep!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jschumann

How do I change the 'model number' (currently cm_tenderloin) to something else so an app will recognize the device as compatible to load the app? Thanks, John


----------



## Colchiro

jschumann said:


> How do I change the 'model number' (currently cm_tenderloin) to something else so an app will recognize the device as compatible to load the app? Thanks, John


That'd be the build.prop file. Screw that up and you'll boot loop. Change it and you'll probably break something else.

Your best bet is to contact the app's dev and ask for support or the ability to beta test for him/her.


----------



## robi

For a more WebOS like feel, if you'd like to have rounded screen corners, install a tiny app from the Play store called RoundR.

I set my setting to 18.

sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lippy lipkowski

This rom is WAY smoother. Thanks a lot JC. Your commitment to the platform and open source is rather inspiring.
I hear people crabass about this being on 2.x vs 3.x kernel.
This is just for my curiosity. I know full well changing a kernel is a major pain. Most of the pain is usually related to the hardware no longer working properly, or more likely, not working at all on the new kernel in my experience.
Is this the case here on Android / cm_tenderloin? Changing the kernel to 3.x would just break everything?

On another note,
I keep hearing people mention Adreno drivers so they can achieve full hardware accel for the graphics subsystem.

1. Is it worth bothering? The machine seems to run acceptably.

2. Has any one done this on this rom, and I mean cm10_tenderloin in general, BUT if someone has done it on this 20130418 rom, and can share the method.....I would be grateful to have something to hack towards.

3. Are there any attempts to go with the 3.x kernels....if so are they going to pop up here and already support full hardware accel on the cm_tenderloin platform, thus making it pointless for me to bother and I should just wait for the man to get to it or what!!?????!

8)

P.S. I know the rom only came out yesterday, but people here are freakshows!! hehehe


----------



## Colchiro

My understanding is we don't have all the 3.xx drivers for our hardware, only 2.xx, therefore stuck with 2.x kernel.

Trust me. The TP devs are using the best drivers/kernel possible. The fact that you can run a Jelly Bean rom on a non-CM Froyo device with most everything working as good as it does, is no small feat. We now have a good start on 10.1.


----------



## DroidFan12

Thanks JC & others for adding more value our HP touchpad. Guys i flashed this ROM (cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip) yesterday. My battery is getting drained pretty fast.

Everything seems to work fine. Any work around for this battery drain issue. (03/04) was working fine without any battery issue...


----------



## Xsever

DroidFan12 said:


> Thanks JC & others for adding more value our HP touchpad. Guys i flashed this ROM (cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip) yesterday. My battery is getting drained pretty fast.
> 
> Everything seems to work fine. Any work around for this battery drain issue. (03/04) was working fine without any battery issue...


Sent from my Galaxy S III

Did you clear both caches?


----------



## cdzo72

Xsever said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S III
> 
> Did you clear both caches?


Check your apps and settings... I'm having 5ma only during deep sleep and that's with Gmail, Outlook, Tapatalk and Twitter syncing... or you may have a corrupt file on your SD card causing media scanner drainage but I highly doubt the new ROM has anything to do with it

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lippy lipkowski

DroidFan12 said:


> My understanding is we don't have all the 3.xx drivers for our hardware, only 2.xx, therefore stuck with 2.x kernel.
> 
> Trust me. The TP devs are using the best drivers/kernel possible. The fact that you can run a Jelly Bean rom on a non-CM Froyo device with most everything working as good as it does, is no small feat. We now have a good start on 10.1.


No doubt. Like I said...just my geeks sport curiosity....
Any opinion on pursuing the Adreno hardware drivers?
Flake city?
Anyone know?
Thanks!!


----------



## DroidFan12

Xsever said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S III
> 
> Did you clear both caches?


Yes i did clear both caches couple of times...

Is this GAPPS gapps-jb-20121011-signed the latest one?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

DroidFan12 said:


> Yes i did clear both caches couple of times...Is this GAPPS gapps-jb-20121011-signed the latest one?


No, but its the most current/correct Gapps Package for this version of CM (10.0).
There are different versions for cm9 and cm10.1 also.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## jschumann

Colchiro said:


> That'd be the build.prop file. Screw that up and you'll boot loop. Change it and you'll probably break something else.
> 
> Your best bet is to contact the app's dev and ask for support or the ability to beta test for him/her.


OK Thanks.....


----------



## freedom0x0

hi,

does anyone tried method below to flash a6 firmware?

from webos nation @http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/310969-battery-icon-w-question-mark-researching.html

quote
"the a6 firmware gets installed on the "hard drive" so you _could_ reflash it yourself - if the tablet was booting up that far. The firmware can be found in /lib/firmware, and the app that is used is PmA6Updater. The files are a6_firmware.txt.00 and .01 {00 is the 'rear' a6 that handles charging and such, 01 is the 'front' a6 that handles the front Touch-2-Share comm coil}.

For you the command would be "PmA6Updater -a" which wil reflash both a6 devices from the standard firmware files"

My tp is draining up when asleep and i am searching method beside using doctor and found this.


----------



## jcsullins

freedom0x0 said:


> hi,
> 
> does anyone tried method below to flash a6 firmware?
> 
> from webos nation @http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/310969-battery-icon-w-question-mark-researching.html
> 
> quote
> "the a6 firmware gets installed on the "hard drive" so you _could_ reflash it yourself - if the tablet was booting up that far. The firmware can be found in /lib/firmware, and the app that is used is PmA6Updater. The files are a6_firmware.txt.00 and .01 {00 is the 'rear' a6 that handles charging and such, 01 is the 'front' a6 that handles the front Touch-2-Share comm coil}.
> 
> For you the command would be "PmA6Updater -a" which wil reflash both a6 devices from the standard firmware files"
> 
> My tp is draining up when asleep and i am searching method beside using doctor and found this.


From within webOS, the following will reflash the A6 that deals with the battery:



Code:


PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00

Note that interrupting the flash process or flashing the wrong thing can cause *bad things* to happen.


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> From within webOS, the following will reflash the A6 that deals with the battery:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00
> 
> Note that interrupting the flash process or flashing the wrong thing can cause *bad things* to happen.


Sorry J.C., I don't understand what "from within WebOS" means. I've never used ADB, even trying scripts intimidates me. Any additional information and guidance is really appreciated. I imagine a lot of folks will want to be trying this. Your comment in the "Debricking" thread about the A6 firmware being flakey and how you corrected it by running the whole debricking process is kind of scary. Thanks


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

You can do that with Novacom. Use terminal from webOSQuickInstall. But this step is really dangerous and you need to be careful.
I know, because i have flashed a Veer of my friend to webOS 2.2.4 and there is some step like this.


----------



## Colchiro

When I was Googlin' "PmA6Updater", I saw references to the Veer and to stay away from PmA6Updater.


----------



## Gradular

Colchiro said:


> When I was Googlin' "PmA6Updater", I saw references to the Veer and to stay away from PmA6Updater.


 But flashed correctly, it will be a boost for most. I gotta learn more about novacom, but I think I'll be able to write a batch file after that. Might be a bit though.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> Sorry J.C., I don't understand what "from within WebOS" means. I've never used ADB, even trying scripts intimidates me. Any additional information and guidance is really appreciated. I imagine a lot of folks will want to be trying this. Your comment in the "Debricking" thread about the A6 firmware being flakey and how you corrected it by running the whole debricking process is kind of scary. Thanks


I think Web OS has a shell enviroment, doesn't it? I believe ye oldde sir sullins was saying to boot Web OS, pull up the linux command line interface terminal, and enter the text exactly the way JC posted. That should launch the binary executable Pma6Updater and point it to the /lib/firmware directory and direct the Pma6Updater to flash the a6_firmware.txt.00 file. I think adb is simply the command line interface you would use "from within WebOS" to enter the command JC posted. Is that the essence of it JC? Thanks for all the great work!


----------



## freedom0x0

jcsullins said:


> From within webOS, the following will reflash the A6 that deals with the battery:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00
> 
> Note that interrupting the flash process or flashing the wrong thing can cause *bad things* to happen.


Thx J.C


----------



## Mpgrimm2

The last few posts about the A6 firmware fall into that realm of topics that makes me feel sofa king wee Todd did!









Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## craigp

Okay, so I did the update to CM10. I have two issue's. I am new to this so be kind to me! First when it starts up I get "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped" Second problem is that Google Play Store App will not load. I tap it, it opens then close's right down again within a second. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## nevertells

craigp said:


> Okay, so I did the update to CM10. I have two issue's. I am new to this so be kind to me! First when it starts up I get "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped" Second problem is that Google Play Store App will not load. I tap it, it opens then close's right down again within a second. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


 You need to explain exactly what you did to update to cm 10. You probably did it wrong and that is why you're having problems. Be explicit and give all the details of what you did to update, that way we can figure out what to advise you to do.


----------



## Fletch

craigp said:


> Okay, so I did the update to CM10. I have two issue's. I am new to this so be kind to me! First when it starts up I get "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped" Second problem is that Google Play Store App will not load. I tap it, it opens then close's right down again within a second. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


This will happen if you installed the wrong gapps.


----------



## Colchiro

Colchiro said:


> But flashed correctly, it will be a boost for most. I gotta learn more about novacom, but I think I'll be able to write a batch file after that. Might be a bit though.


Since I don't have a Veer, I intend to go crazy flashing everything.


----------



## jcsullins

lippy lipkowski said:


> I think Web OS has a shell enviroment, doesn't it? I believe ye oldde sir sullins was saying to boot Web OS, pull up the linux command line interface terminal, and enter the text exactly the way JC posted. That should launch the binary executable Pma6Updater and point it to the /lib/firmware directory and direct the Pma6Updater to flash the a6_firmware.txt.00 file. I think adb is simply the command line interface you would use "from within WebOS" to enter the command JC posted. Is that the essence of it JC? Thanks for all the great work!


Yeah, but use 'novaterm' instead of 'adb' for webOS.


----------



## Fletch

What the difference between a6_firmware.txt.00 and a6_firmware.txt.01?


----------



## razzbaronz

Fletch said:


> What the difference between a6_firmware.txt.00 and a6_firmware.txt.01?


From Freedom0x0 on the previous page: "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The files are a6_firmware.txt.00 and .01 {00 is the 'rear' a6 that handles charging and such, 01 is the 'front' a6 that handles the front Touch-2-Share comm coil}."[/background]


----------



## nevertells

Anyone that is curious about what might be missing from CM10, go have a look here: http://changelog.bbq...rloin/cm10/next

Yes, we are all aware that J.C. built a rom(20130418) to fix the lock screen weather widget and even though he did not mention that battery stats are merged now, they are. There is no mention of the over 250 merges that show in the "Changes in next cm10nightly for tenderloin" of which several are dated as late as 04/21/13. Anyone know of a way to verify if all merges on the gerrit as of 04/18/2013 are in fact included?


----------



## clhdpgh

Ok so I updated to 10.1 and followed these steps nandroid backup, ACMEUninstall, Webdoctor 3.05 and then ACMEInstall with the CM10.1 rom. Battery drain went down to -4ma with occasional spikes. Much better battery stats.


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells said:


> Anyone that is curious about what might be missing from CM10, go have a look here: http://changelog.bbq...rloin/cm10/next
> 
> Yes, we are all aware that J.C. built a rom(20130418) to fix the lock screen weather widget and even though he did not mention that battery stats are merged now, they are. There is no mention of the over 250 merges that show in the "Changes in next cm10nightly for tenderloin" of which several are dated as late as 04/21/13. Anyone know of a way to verify if all merges on the gerrit as of 04/18/2013 are in fact included?


I always include everything that has been merged at the time of the build unless there is something specific known to cause problems.
If something does get excluded, then there will be a patch in the works to fix the problem that it caused.

The inclusion of the Battery Stats was actually an accident. I had forgot that I added it to the list of patches on a test build I did.


----------



## Tooldogg

i upgraded to cm10, 10-20130418 and it works great. i thought it should report as 4.2.2 but mine shows 4.1.2. is this correct?


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> i upgraded to cm10, 10-20130418 and it works great. i thought it should report as 4.2.2 but mine shows 4.1.2. is this correct?


That is J.C. Sullins latest build and for now he is working on CM10, 4.1.2.


----------



## nevertells

With all these automated methods for installing CyanogenMod, I think there needs to be a guide to installing all the needed components in case something goes wrong as the script methods are not absolutely foolproof. Below is a guide I created before all the script methods came along. Roland, if you will please put a link in your OP so folks can easily find it, thanks. As things change, I will update this original post. So welcome to:

Installing CyanogenMod the Old Fashioned Way​
Updated 9/6/13

The first part of this guide is for experienced users. The second part will
be for new users and experienced users doing a first time install.

WARNING: Do not attempt anything in this guide until your TouchPad is
fully charged to 100%.

Since the release of CyanogenMod, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, or installing an update of CM9 or CM10, one really
needs to do a clean install, at least once in a while. This guide will
also cover how to retain all of your apps, settings and data a couple of
different ways.

NOTE: Development of CM10 and CM10.1, Jelly Bean, is also now underway. As of
right now, J.C Sullins has released several experimental releases of
CM10. This document was origianlly created for installing CM9. Using the
the links below, one can follow the same instructions provided, just substitute
the CM10 rom and Jelly Bean Gapps files and you can clean install or reinstall CM10.
You can also find additional help and instructions in a thread created by
Rolanddeschain79 here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0304-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-
preview-builds-edited-31913/

He has created a unique set of install packages, tips and information regarding
installing CM10. You will also find a link in the OP of his thread that covers
installing CM10 over the top of CM9.

WARNING: Recently, it was discovered that old versions of CWM and TWRP cause
file system corruption in the /system partition. If you try to install CM9 over the top
of CM7 or CM10 over the top of CM9, you will see ACMEInstaller3 trying to repair
thousands of inode errors and the install will probably fail. After a failed attempt, then
you will have to uninstall Android and either do a clean install or restore your
backup after using ACME3 to reinstall CM9. Follow the instructions below to
make and restore your nandroid backup.

I strongly suggest that the first thing you do is update CWM to version 6.0.1.9
dated 2012-12-15 or TWRP to at least version 2.3.3.0 and not later than 2.4.1.0. 
Do not use TWRP version 2.4.3.0 or newer as it is causing serious problems. 
Once you have updated, then make a Nandroid backup and save a copy off to
your PC for safety. You will find the link to latest verion of CWM below in the
section with all the other links.

Note: If you absolutely have to use TWRP and use GooManager to install it,
You will end up with the newest version which as of the date of this
writing is causing serious problems. You need to download a known good
version such as 2.3.3.0 from the link below for older versions of TWRP.

Download the version you plan to use and rename the .img file to:

uImage.TWRP. Thats u(uppercase i)mage.TWRP

You need to use a file browser with root permissions like Rom Toolbox Lite
or ES File Explorer to copy the renamed file to the /boot folder.

Note: If you already have a good working version of TWRP installed, here is an 
alternative to downloading TWRP and changing the name.

Use Rom Toolbox Lite or ES File Explorer to copy the "uImage.TWRP" from
the /boot folder and save it somewhere on your SD card.

Note: Regardless of which method above you use, I strongly suggest that you
copy the uImage.TWRP to the SD card to save time later on.

After you have competed installing CM9 or CM10 on your TouchPad and have 
downloaded the same file browser you used to move uImage.TWRP to your SD 
card, you can now move it back to the /boot folder.

For those of you doing an update to a newer rom first thing you need to do is
a nandroid backup of your current install and copy it over to your PC for safe
keeping. There are other apps to backup your user apps and data called
Titanium Backup or My Backup Root. You can use one of these two apps to
restore your apps and data if you are comfortable using them instead of using
your nandroid backup to return to where you were.

Warning: when using Titanium Backup do not restore system apps or data to a newer
rom, this will cause problems. Only restore user apps and data.

Whether you are doing a clean install, upgrading to a newer nightly or preparing your
TouchPad for the eventual installation of CM10, you will now be using ACMEInstaller3.
Older versions of ACMEInstaller create a system partition 300MB in size. 
ACMEInstaller3 creates a system partition 400MB in size which CM10 needs.

Below is a list of links for all the files you might need for any of the above:

Moboot:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools

ClockworkMod6:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery/update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

Old versions of TWRP

http://techerrata.com/browse/twrp2/tenderloin

The official CM9 nightlies can be found at:

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

Gapps files for CM9 can be found here:

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which the last time I checked at the links
below was dated 20120429:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

or here:

http://goo.im/gapps

**************************CM10 LINKS********************************

You can find the latest experimental CM10 rom created by developer J.C. Sullins here:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview

The latest CM10 experimental rom is dated: 20130418

You should download the latest Gapps.zip for CM10 which the last time I checked at the links
below was 20121011:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

or here:

http://goo.im/gapps

Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of
file names changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.

A properly named file will look like the examples below:

update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

or

update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

As explained above, older verisons of CWM and TWRP caused corruption in the /system partition.
By doing the following, you will remove that corruption, increase the /system partition size, retain all
of your apps, data and settings and have a tablet that is prepared for the eventual installation of CM10.
Remember, first thing make a nandroid backup and save a copy to your PC for safety.

Next you are going to run ACMEUninstaller.

If you have never used ACMEUninstaller, do the following:

You need to download and copy the ACMEUninstaller file from the link above into the same
folder you have used previously for the ACMEInstaller files.

For most that is the following path: C:\program files/Palm,Inc

If you have installed the Palm SDK, then your installer files may be in a different folder, so copy
ACMEUninstaller there.

While you are at it, if you haven't already, download and copy the ACMEInstaller3 file there too.

Now run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the
usb cable. If this is your first time running the uninstaller, you run it the same way you ran
ACMEInstaller2 or 3 previously, only use the following command in the command window:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

You will need to copy the CM9 or CM10.zip, Moboot 0.3.8 and CWM6.zip to the cminstall folder on your TouchPad
just like you have in the past. You won't need the Gapps.zip as that will get restored with the backup you made.
Those of you who used TWRP to make your backup and forgot to save a copy to your SD card will have to 
follow the instructions above to download, rename and copy the uImage.TWRP to the /boot folder.

Now run ACMEInstaller3. When it is done, boot to Android to verify a good install. Now reboot back to your
recovery program and restore that backup you made. You now have Android installed with the correct 
sized /system partition and any corruption that was there because of using old versions of CWM or TWRP
is gone.

If you restored your backup of CM9 and are ready to move on to CM10, it's as easy as copying the CM10.zip
and the JB-Gapps.zip over to your SD card and using recovery to flash them.

NOTE: If you don't care about retaining your apps, settings and data, also copy the Gapps.zip into the cminstall
folder at the same time as you copy the other three files. Don't forget to add "update" to the file name
as explained above. You have completed a clean install.

******************************Guide for First Time Installers************************************************************

Reminder: Do not attempt anything in this guide until your TouchPad is fully charged to 100%.

For the first time installers new or experienced, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller3
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.8.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM).
5. The CM9 nightly of your choice or the latest CM10 experimental rom 
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip, currently for CM9 it is: gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
For CM10 it is: gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

NOTE: Make sure you download the correct version of Gapps. Installing the incorrect version of gapps
will cause unwanted behavior.

The links for the files you will need are all listed above with the exception of the Novacom installer files.

You will find the Universal Novacom stand alone installers for 32 and 64 bit versions of
Windows here:

http://www.reverendkyle.com/index.php/articles/161-universal-novacom-driver-installer-fixed

NOTE: You must have Java installed and enabled for novacom to work.

Download the correct novacom installer file for your version of Windows. One can use a file extraction program 
like WinRaR to extract the files in the .tgz compressed file. The .msi file is a type of installer file and
all that is required to install novacom is right click on the .msi file and click on "Install". The Novacomd 
drivers will be installed, the Palm,Inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed in that folder. 
Next copy the ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller files into the C:\program files/Palm,Inc folder. Now your 
PC is prepared for installing CM9 or CM10.

Now you are going to create a folder called cminstall. Boot into WebOS and connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC.

NOTE: Connecting a TouchPad to one's PC in WebOS will pop open a window on the TouchPad. Select "Connect via USB".

You will see the TouchPad as a drive with a drive letter. Create a folder named cminstall and copy the CM9 or CM10.zip,
Moboot 0.3.8.zip, ClockworkMod.zip and Gapps.zip into it.

Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of the
file names changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.

A properly named gapps file will look like the examples below:

update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

or

update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

When you are done copying files to the Touchpad, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject the drive
and then disconnect the usb cable.

WARNING: If you do not eject the drive before unplugging the usb cable, you can cause damage to the TouchPad file structure.

Now you need to reboot and hold down up volume to put the TouchPad into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you
succeeded if you see a large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to
see the TouchPad in Windows Explorer like you did when you copied the files to the TouchPad, so don't try.

On your PC from Windows START click "RUN" and type in CMD. This opens the command window.

Type in the following in the command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Experienced users, your novacom.exe and ACME files may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder, if not browse to
the C:\ program files\Palm, Inc folder.

Now enter the following or copy and paste the following command:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

in the command window and hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin
mode" on the Touchpad. You will also see tons of code streaming up the screen. The install takes around five minutes.

Be patient, it can take longer than you think for "Double Penguin mode" to start. If after two to three minutes you do not see
the two penguins, there may be a problem or your did something wrong. Hold the power button and the home button together for
up to 30 seconds to force a reboot of your TouchPad. If nothing got installed, start over and be sure to follow the instructions exactly.
There is also the possibility that one or more of your files is corrupted. Download them again and learn how to run MD5 hash checks
to verify the integrity of your files. If the Gapps.zip did not get installed, you forgot to add "update" to the beginning of the file name.

NOTE: You may see the lines of text pause from time to time. BE PATIENT! Don't start panicking and pushing buttons or unplugging
the usb cable.

When the install is done,the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Either press the home button to continue or when the 5 second countdown
is finished, your tablet will boot to CyanogenMod.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time), play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make
sure your install was successful. You're done with a clean, first time install.

Experienced users, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show you the ropes or you already own an
Android phone and know the ropes. If you are unlucky enough to not have friends to help, you can always visit the Official Nighlies thread at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0304-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-
preview-builds-edited-31913/

Also visit the following forum for all sorts of topics on using Android on your TouchPad:

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/217-hp-touchpad/

You can also visit YouTube and watch a series of videos created by a fellow named Rev.Kyle. 
Great stuff. Look for them here:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEB7088E3F2018862&feature=plcp

You will also find helpful videos created by Roland Deschain here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/RolandDeschain79/videos

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now. First timers, one makes a nandroid backup
using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and Restore" and select "Backup". It's a good idea to keep a copy of the backup file over on
your PC for safe keeping. That way if you loose everything on the TouchPad, you will always be able to restore that safety copy once you
get the TouchPad up and running again.

Good Luck!


----------



## redrock8

TP1, updated from CM9 Nightly 07102012 to CM10 03/04. AcmeUnistaller, WebOS Complete Wipe, AcmeInstaller3, CM10 03/04. Getting -5ma regularly.
TP2 Also on CM9 071020012, but flaky battery readings and occasional big battery drain while on Touchstone. AcmeUninstaller, WebOS complete wipe, WebOS Doctor 3.05, AcmeInstaller3, CM10 03/04, Now steady at -3..-5 ma while sleep. Fixed!

Now the question: I have a TP running WebOS 3.05 that has a damaged MicroUSB port. Can't connect the charging cable to the TP. Is there any way of installing CM10 on a TP running WebOS without the use of the cable connection?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## garux

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*CyanogenMod Installation Package Downloads:*[/background]

*A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-**20130304**)cminstall package Download:*

Roland, should this read:

*A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-**20130418**)cminstall package Download:*

*If I am off base, please excuse me.*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

garux said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*CyanogenMod Installation Package Downloads:*[/background]
> 
> *A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-**20130304**)cminstall package Download:*
> 
> Roland, should this read:
> 
> *A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-**20130418**)cminstall package Download:*
> 
> *If I am off base, please excuse me.*


Hey sorry about that I will correct that, accidents happen:0

Just putting this together

Working on a video then I will update the OP with the following..

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware*

1)Boot into WebOS and just type: webos20090606
-Select Developer mode, slide the toggle to on and press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software
3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-No run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Window cannot find Javaw&#8230;" you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulation s you have now relfashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.


----------



## JohnA2u

What is the A6 firmware and why should this be done? I understand it helps with battery drain during sleep but what exactly is happening here.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> What is the A6 firmware and why should this be done? I understand it helps with battery drain during sleep but what exactly is happening here.


Lol well that half of the video is done but i'm still setting stuff up for the 2nd half









Here is the skinny but doing it with the Novaterm is much faster.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep *[/background]*(Important):*

*The Problem:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If you find that your battery drains heavily during sleep, then you might be having and issues with the A6 firmware. The A6 firmware is known to be flaky and may cause our battery to be drain more during deep sleep.[/background]

*The Solution:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Developer [/background]Shumash[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] confirms the solution [/background]here[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"... I can confirm that ACMEUninstalling, reinstalling WebOS with WebDoctor, and then using ACMEInstaller3 to reinstall everything works. Back to 4mA without the TPDebrick brain surgery for a headache."[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Using the WebOS doctor 3.0.5 effectively fixes the problem by reflashing the A6 Firmware. You can also make a Nandroid backup then uninstall CM, Run the WebOS doctor, followed by reinstall using the ACMEInstaller3 and finally restoring your backup.[/background]

*How to test:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]How to monitor your battery[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app [/background]Battery Monitor Widget:
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (*F29C) or 5800 (*S29C) and tap OK[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Or[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You can also use [/background]Cool-Tools[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] to monitor your battery drain in real time.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]Watch the instructional video Here.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> -Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Window cannot find Javaw&#8230;" you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.


Do you mean Javaw.exe?


----------



## Gradular

redrock8 said:


> TP1, updated from CM9 Nightly 07102012 to CM10 03/04. AcmeUnistaller, WebOS Complete Wipe, AcmeInstaller3, CM10 03/04. Getting -5ma regularly.
> TP2 Also on CM9 071020012, but flaky battery readings and occasional big battery drain while on Touchstone. AcmeUninstaller, WebOS complete wipe, WebOS Doctor 3.05, AcmeInstaller3, CM10 03/04, Now steady at -3..-5 ma while sleep. Fixed!
> 
> Now the question: I have a TP running WebOS 3.05 that has a damaged MicroUSB port. Can't connect the charging cable to the TP. Is there any way of installing CM10 on a TP running WebOS without the use of the cable connection?
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


 Use one of the system reset scripts in the link in my signature. Flash it through recovery, then reboot and flash rom and gapps.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Carey4782 said:


> You'r the man."Window cannot find Javaw" was driving me nuts. Now all we need is a way to do this in CWM or better yet in "for testing only" so we can switch on maps and location services or whatever else is messing with the A6 and then switch it back. Thanks to all.


Might be on there. Has anyone been able to flash the a6 using a terminal app in webos?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Lol well that half of the video is done but i'm still setting stuff up for the 2nd half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the skinny but doing it with the Novaterm is much faster.
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep *[/background]*(Important):*
> 
> *The Problem:*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If you find that your battery drains heavily during sleep, then you might be having and issues with the A6 firmware. The A6 firmware is known to be flaky and may cause our battery to be drain more during deep sleep.[/background]
> 
> *The Solution:*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Developer [/background]Shumash[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] confirms the solution [/background]here[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"... I can confirm that ACMEUninstalling, reinstalling WebOS with WebDoctor, and then using ACMEInstaller3 to reinstall everything works. Back to 4mA without the TPDebrick brain surgery for a headache."[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Using the WebOS doctor 3.0.5 effectively fixes the problem by reflashing the A6 Firmware. You can also make a Nandroid backup then uninstall CM, Run the WebOS doctor, followed by reinstall using the ACMEInstaller3 and finally restoring your backup.[/background]
> 
> *How to test:*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]How to monitor your battery[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app [/background]Battery Monitor Widget:
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (*F29C) or 5800 (*S29C) and tap OK[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Or[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You can also use [/background]Cool-Tools[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] to monitor your battery drain in real time.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]Watch the instructional video Here.


The battery pn is also on the pop out tray in the lower right corner.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> The battery pn is also on the pop out tray in the lower right corner.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


That's even better as some have probably thrown their box away. I'll bet there are a lot of folks scratching their heads right now. Little pop out tray?


----------



## JohnA2u

Yeah little pop out trays got me puzzled. Notification tray maybe? I don't see that info there. Fortunately I never throw the box away from anything.


----------



## hornet

Gradular said:


> The battery pn is also on the pop out tray in the lower right corner.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


There are also i29c batteries that were used and they are 6000mha

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hornet said:


> There are also i29c batteries that were used and they are 6000mha
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin


Thanks for the info, I have included it in the post









*Troubleshooting:*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep *[/background]*(Important):*

3T2Apdc15uY[/MEDIA]]*[Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad*





*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with Touchpads A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Yeah little pop out trays got me puzzled. Notification tray maybe? I don't see that info there. Fortunately I never throw the box away from anything.


 The no function for wifi TPs on the side. Where the sim card would go for the few 4g models out there.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## JohnA2u

Well what do you know. There is a little pop out tray! It's on the same side as the volume rocker. If you are holding the tablet in landscape (wide-wise not tall-wise) volume rocker is top left. Pop out tray top right. Push it in with your fingernail and it springs open like an sdcard. S/N battery info printed on the back of the tray.

My box clearly says F29C. The pop out writing is really tiny and appears to say l29C the serial number matches though.
Thanks for this cool little piece of info gradular.


----------



## redrock8

redrock8 said:


> Use one of the system reset scripts in the link in my signature. Flash it through recovery, then reboot and flash rom and gapps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Gradular: thanks for your prompt response. I reviewed a number of your postings and I'm not clear how to proceed. I want to be clear that this TP only has WebOS on it. It never had Moboot, CWM or CM on it. Its a virgin WebOS, and I would like to install Moboot, CWM and CM on it without the use of a wired connection. Would your scripts or instructions install Moboot and CWM as well? If so I would very much appreciate if you would point me to a link. Thanks in advance for your help or advice. I would also appreciate anyone else that has ideas.


----------



## Gradular

redrock8 said:


> Gradular: thanks for your prompt response. I reviewed a number of your postings and I'm not clear how to proceed. I want to be clear that this TP only has WebOS on it. It never had Moboot, CWM or CM on it. Its a virgin WebOS, and I would like to install Moboot, CWM and CM on it without the use of a wired connection. Would your scripts or instructions install Moboot and CWM as well? If so I would very much appreciate if you would point me to a link. Thanks in advance for your help or advice. I would also appreciate anyone else that has ideas.


 Unfortunately, i can't think of a way to install recovery and moboot without running acmeinstaller3. My scripts only work if you have a recovery installed. It could nne possible, but i don't know at this point.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> The battery pn is also on the pop out tray in the lower right corner.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Great thanks! I didn't know that







 I will make a note about it


----------



## lagreat

Same here. My box clearly shows battery P/N as S29C whereas pop-out tray shows as I29C. Not sure how many batteries capacities are out there and what each Touchpad really has.

From this new findings there are now 3 different capcities

F29C - 6300 mAh
I29C - 6000 mAh
S29C - 5800 mAh



JohnA2u said:


> Well what do you know. There is a little pop out tray! It's on the same side as the volume rocker. If you are holding the tablet in landscape (wide-wise not tall-wise) volume rocker is top left. Pop out tray top right. Push it in with your fingernail and it springs open like an sdcard. S/N battery info printed on the back of the tray.
> 
> My box clearly says F29C. The pop out writing is really tiny and appears to say l29C the serial number matches though.
> Thanks for this cool little piece of info gradular.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

lagreat said:


> Same here. My box clearly shows battery P/N as S29C whereas pop-out tray shows as I29C. Not sure how many batteries capacities are out there and what each Touchpad really has.
> 
> From this new findings there are now 3 different capcities
> 
> F29C - 6300 mAh
> I29C - 6000 mAh
> S29C - 5800 mAh


Looks like I need to go find my box and compare them now too









Maybe HP was in such a hurry to sell them all off that they just shoved the Touchpads into any box available. I wonder if the sim slot has the correct info then


----------



## JohnA2u

What's right? The box or the tray? How can you test it? My serial number matches.


----------



## hornet

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Looks like I need to go find my box and compare them now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe HP was in such a hurry to sell them all off that they just shoved the Touchpads into any box available. I wonder if the sim slot has the correct info then


It would not surprise me if your tp ever went to hp for repair that you got a refurbished one and the battery and case do not match.

I had to use my original box to send for repair (volume buttons and camera alignment) as the box the courier had was for a laptop. So I have to hope the tag on the pop out is correct.

They did not have a good supply of spares so if you were unlucky enough to have to send it back, you just have to hope that it came back with the same components as it went with.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## garux

lagreat said:


> My box clearly shows battery P/N as S29C whereas pop-out tray shows as I29C.


This is exactly what my box says as well. Do I assume its S29C at 5800 mAh?


----------



## JohnA2u

If you boot into webos
Touch the up arrow bottom right of screen
Touch -> settings -> device info -> more info
My Model shows a HSTNH-I29C
This matches my pop out tray but not the box. Even though the serial number matches in all three places.
I would assume what is printed on the device and shows in the settings info is probably correct.

There is a pre ware app called Dr. Battery that shows the battery info too if I could figure out how to set up preware. So far most links I have tried have been broken or I get an error of some kind.
http://www.webosnati...battery&tid=All


----------



## nevertells

What the heck happened to Goo.im? Yesterday nothing would download and today, it's slow as crap. Trying to download Shumash's CM10.1 rom and download manager is reporting it's going to take one hour or more to download 154MB file.


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> If you boot into webos
> Touch the up arrow bottom right of screen
> Touch -> settings -> device info -> more info
> My Model shows a HSTNH-I29C
> This matches my pop out tray but not the box. Even though the serial number matches in all three places.
> I would assume what is printed on the device and shows in the settings info is probably correct.
> 
> There is a pre ware app called Dr. Battery that shows the battery info too if I could figure out how to set up preware. So far most links I have tried have been broken or I get an error of some kind.
> http://www.webosnati...battery&tid=All


To install and use Preware, your TouchPad booted to WebOS has to be in developer mode. That's the same instruction as in Roland's A6 instructions:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Boot into WebOS and in the just type box enter webos20090606. Select "developer mode" and move the toggle to on. Do not enter a password, just tap "submit".[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You need to Google and download "WebOS Quick Install". It's a stand alone app. Connect your TP to your PC and don't select anything in the box that drops down on the TouchPad. Start Quick Install on your PC and it should recognize your TouchPad. Click on the world icon and use Quick Install to install Preware. Unhook and start Preware and search for Dr. Battery.[/background]


----------



## JohnA2u

I just ran the A6 procedure. Worked like a charm. very easy. Thanks for great guide and video Roland and everybody that figured this out>There is about a 30 second period when it seems nothing is happening. Then it says complete. So just be patient if you try this. Now on to installing some preware since I am in developer mode, connected to my pc and the grandkids are not home.

ok webos quick install set up> preware installed< Dr. Battery app installed.

I have no idea what battery I have now.
Box says F29C
Pop out says I29C
Model number in web os says I29C
Dr. Battery says Manufacturer Rating 6612mAh 
??? Does it matter really? No. Just a reason to mess with my tablet.

Per Legreat There are 3 battery models
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]F29C - 6300 mAh[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I29C - 6000 mAh[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]S29C - 5800 mAh[/background]


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> I just ran the A6 procedure. Worked like a charm. very easy. Thanks for great guide and video Roland and everybody that figured this out>There is about a 30 second period when it seems nothing is happening. Then it says complete. So just be patient if you try this. Now on to installing some preware since I am in developer mode, connected to my pc and the grandkids are not home.
> 
> ok webos quick install set up> preware installed< Dr. Battery app installed.
> 
> I have no idea what battery I have now.
> Box says F29C
> Pop out says I29C
> Model number in web os says I29C
> Dr. Battery says Manufacturer Rating 6612mAh which would match the box correct?


I was reading a forum about this and the developer of Dr. Battery said that the 6300 mAh battery will be reported as 6600. So based on that I would say you have a 6000 mAh battery.

Dr. Battery reports mine as 6600 and my box has the F29C part number. Have not checked the slide out tray.


----------



## JohnA2u

nevertells said:


> I was reading a forum about this and the developer of Dr. Battery said that the 6300 mAh battery will be reported as 6600. So based on that I would say you have a 6000 mAh battery.
> 
> Dr. Battery reports mine as 6600 and my box has the F29C part number. Have not checked the slide out tray.


Mine reports as 6612. Wouldn't that make mine a 6300 also?

I found this forum discussion on the subject.
http://forums.webosn...hpad-users.html
It appears Touchpads register:
6612 mAh = F29C 6300 battery most likely
or
6281 mAh = I29C 6000 battery
or
5647 mAh = S29C 5800
If this is true my box is labeled correctly.


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> Mine reports as 6612. Wouldn't that make mine a 6300 also?
> 
> I found this forum discussion on the subject.
> http://forums.webosn...hpad-users.html
> It appears Touchpads register:
> 6612 mAh = F29C 6300 battery most likely
> or
> 6281 mAh = S29C 5800 battery
> If this is true my box is labeled correctly.


I believe Dr. Battery reports higher than the actual battery spec. Google Dr. Battery and look for a link in WebOS Nation. The developer had a long discussion going there.

Found it, had it bookmarked: http://www.webosnation.com/dr-battery


----------



## gsr18

FWIW, if the above equivalencies are right, my box is right and my slide out tray is wrong (according dr battery)

Edit: Box is F29C and tray is I29C


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mpgrimm2 said:


> CM9 20130415 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.08 MB
> CM9 20130415 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.22 MB


Roland, what happened, you never updated the OP? Having too much fun with 10.1?


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Roland, what happened, you never updated the OP? Having too much fun with 10.1?


He must be off partying. He hasn't been around since early today.


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> What the heck happened to Goo.im? Yesterday nothing would download and today, it's slow as crap. Trying to download Shumash's CM10.1 rom and download manager is reporting it's going to take one hour or more to download 154MB file.


You're lucky it's working at all. I think either performance isn't all back yet, OR like you, everyone and his dog just noticed it's back up again and trying to download.


----------



## Colchiro

This from goo.im's twitter acct 8 hours ago: https://twitter.com/GooInsideme



> We are aware that downloads are slow. Our system is literally at capacity right now. Please be patient.
> 
> The problems with downloads failing to start after the countdown should be fixed.
> 
> Some of our distro servers have been knocked offline for unknown reasons. That is the major cause of slow speeds. We are looking into it.
> 
> We will update here if/when there are any updates. Thank you.


----------



## lagreat

> My Model shows a HSTNH-I29C
> This matches my pop out tray but not the box. Even though the serial number matches in all three places.
> I would assume what is printed on the device and shows in the settings info is probably correct.


I see the exact thing in webos. This is what is really on my box

HP Touchpad, US, 1.2GHZ, 32G, WIFI
Serial No. 5CLnnnnnAA
HP PN - FB35UA#ABA
Battey P/N: HSTNH-S29C-S
PI967

In small lettering on the same label right next to Serial No. Bar code is this

Made in China
RMN:HSTNH-I29C
SPN:646883-001
SW:3.0.2

I believe that I29C from this small lettering is what matches with whats on the pop-out tray. I do not have preware so no way to find may for the battery and its getting stranger to figure out what these units indeed have. But if I have to guess then I'll go with what's printed on the box and say that my unit has S29C as that's the only thing that makes any sense at this point.

John - if you can check these details on your box this mystery may be solved or not.


----------



## JohnA2u

Very interesting.
My box says:
RMN: HSTNH-I29C
SPN:
SW:3.0.0
(SPN is left blank)
This matches my pop out tray and the model number in webos. 
Per Dr. Battery my battery registers at 6612mAh which I believe corresponds to a 6300 battery. This would match my battery p/n on my box of F29C.
It could be that the model number I29C though it is similar to the battery P/N is unrelated. My guess is the battery P/N on the box is right. The model Number on the pop out isn't really telling you anything about the battery.

By the way my Touch pad is a 16gb.


----------



## nevertells

lagreat said:


> I see the exact thing in webos. This is what is really on my box
> 
> HP Touchpad, US, 1.2GHZ, 32G, WIFI
> Serial No. 5CLnnnnnAA
> HP PN - FB35UA#ABA
> Battey P/N: HSTNH-S29C-S
> PI967
> 
> In small lettering on the same label right next to Serial No. Bar code is this
> 
> Made in China
> RMN:HSTNH-I29C
> SPN:646883-001
> SW:3.0.2
> 
> I believe that I29C from this small lettering is what matches with whats on the pop-out tray. I do not have preware so no way to find may for the battery and its getting stranger to figure out what these units indeed have. But if I have to guess then I'll go with what's printed on the box and say that my unit has S29C as that's the only thing that makes any sense at this point.
> 
> John - if you can check these details on your box this mystery may be solved or not.


Why don't you install Preware so you can use the applications available to you in WebOS?


----------



## Geekswife1992

After all these posts about which battery might be installed in our TPs, I have to wonder:

How much of a difference does the 500mAh between these batteries really make in a device of this 'size' and age? I realize that we are trying to make as accurate assessments about our experiences with the goodies that are being given to us as possible.

Does this 500mAh delta really change the expected life of one battery charge that much?


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> After all these posts about which battery might be installed in our TPs, I have to wonder:
> 
> How much of a difference does the 500mAh between these batteries really make in a device of this 'size' and age? I realize that we are trying to make as accurate assessments about our experiences with the goodies that are being given to us as possible.
> 
> Does this 500mAh delta really change the expected life of one battery charge that much?


I think it mostly came about because of Battery Monitor Widget. One has to enter the battery size so the program can accurately calculate battery usage and health.

Long time no see, where you been?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Roland, what happened, you never updated the OP? Having too much fun with 10.1?


Ooops Sorry! how embarrassing







 Either I was slightly intoxicated, sometimes this happens







and had around 50 windows open again. Or I was editing from different computers again and forgot to save changes, possibly while intoxicated. Its so confusing some of them are updated, update logs are correct argh


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> I see the exact thing in webos. This is what is really on my box
> 
> HP Touchpad, US, 1.2GHZ, 32G, WIFI
> Serial No. 5CLnnnnnAA
> HP PN - FB35UA#ABA
> Battey P/N: HSTNH-S29C-S
> PI967
> 
> In small lettering on the same label right next to Serial No. Bar code is this
> 
> Made in China
> RMN:HSTNH-I29C
> SPN:646883-001
> SW:3.0.2
> 
> I believe that I29C from this small lettering is what matches with whats on the pop-out tray. I do not have preware so no way to find may for the battery and its getting stranger to figure out what these units indeed have. But if I have to guess then I'll go with what's printed on the box and say that my unit has S29C as that's the only thing that makes any sense at this point.
> 
> John - if you can check these details on your box this mystery may be solved or not.


It looks like we all have RMN:HSTNH-I29C written inside the tablets secret spot







 Seems like the battery P/N: HSTNH-F29C line is the variable that changes.


----------



## yazyazoo

I installed this rom and now my HP just keeps rebooting. I can't even shut it off. What can I do to fix this? I tried the wiki instructions.

Thanks.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

yazyazoo said:


> I installed this rom and now my HP just keeps rebooting. I can't even shut it off. What can I do to fix this? I tried the wiki instructions.


Why, why would you try a different set of instructions where you can't post for help and then go somewhere else to fix it? This is why I hate wiki's for android rooting instructions...no accountability/accuracy & sometimes too many cooks spoil the pot.

Seriously though, you gave no details on what you did exactly or the files used = no specific suggestions.

Vague answer,
- Read through the entire original post (OP) and watch the videos.
- Read through the Cwm6 Recovery thread linked in the OP (and in my signature)
- Run AcmeUninstaller to clean out the garbage so you can start over following the OP.
- Reinstall using AcmeInstaller3 and the cminstall packs
- Since you are having problems, I suggest you start with the 'Tried & True' setup and go with the latest CM9 Nightly CMinstall pack with cwm6 & moboot 3.8 that is linked in the OP. If that works out good for you after a week or two, then come back to CM10.0 (not Cm10.1 variants yet).

None of this may help you though if it's constantly rebooting which will likely run the battery down at which point it may not come back. It may depend on whether or not you can press a button combo and get to either the Custom Android Recovery (ie CWM or TWRP) or boot back into WebOS. I can't recall the button combos myself, perhaps PWR & VOL DWN or Pwr & Home when booting up.


From RolandDeschains OP said:


> - As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode(aka USB Mode). Note* the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down Volume up button right away. Now connect your USB cable to the PC.


If you can get the usb symbol you should be able to run AcmeUninstaller if you have the files in the correct location on your pc as listed in the OP.

Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

For RolandDeschain79 (shake off the hangover







) ,
Here's the cminstall packs for the latest CM9 that went up this morning for your OP. Only change I read in one of the change logs from the xda thread indicates a mod to SMTP (email I think).

CM9 20130429 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.06 MB
CM9 20130429 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.20 MB


----------



## Colchiro

yazyazoo said:


> I installed this rom and now my HP just keeps rebooting. I can't even shut it off. What can I do to fix this? I tried the wiki instructions.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you use acme installer or acme3? (If you didn't use acme3, I'd copy Roland's files over and do it again.

What did you start with, just webOS or Cm9?

Did you use the correct gApps?


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> I think it mostly came about because of Battery Monitor Widget. One has to enter the battery size so the program can accurately calculate battery usage and health.
> 
> Long time no see, where you been?


Yes, I realize where the conversation came from, but I am not an electrician or battery expert. So again I wonder on a device of this 'size' and age how much does 500mAh one way or the other make? In other words if I don't know for certain the size of my battery and enter a number 500mAh higher or lower than what it actually is, then how much time/percentage would I really lose in the calculation? If it is only a few minutes or an hour to me it is no big deal, but if we are talking four or five hours difference then I can see the concern.

I haven't gone anywhere, I'm just a bit slower to the punch with answering questions because other than my wifi being wonky all of the sudden and my battery during sleep being 18-40 I haven't experienced any of the other issues others are describing.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

yazyazoo said:


> I installed this rom and now my HP just keeps rebooting. I can't even shut it off. What can I do to fix this? I tried the wiki instructions.
> 
> Thanks.


Nice to know you read the wiki instructions but not the ones provided here







 What was your method of installation and what Rom were you running previously. Your tablet might be dead now so charge it and read the OP while you wait. You can download the instructions and then you'll always know what to do

From the OP

*If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a Boot loop or not responding Don't Panic! Try the following:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TouchPad a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.[/background]


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> For RolandDeschain79 (shake off the hangover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ,
> Here's the cminstall packs for the latest CM9 that went up this morning for your OP. Only change I read in one of the change logs from the xda thread indicates a mod to SMTP (email I think).
> 
> CM9 20130429 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.06 MB
> CM9 20130429 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.20 MB


OP updated with the latest CM9 links, thank you for keeping us up to date Mpgrimm2. Apologies for my mistakes


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Geekswife1992 said:


> Yes, I realize where the conversation came from, but I am not an electrician or battery expert. So again I wonder on a device of this 'size' and age how much does 500mAh one way or the other make? In other words if I don't know for certain the size of my battery and enter a number 500mAh higher or lower than what it actually is, then how much time/percentage would I really lose in the calculation? If it is only a few minutes or an hour to me it is no big deal, but if we are talking four or five hours difference then I can see the concern.
> 
> I haven't gone anywhere, I'm just a bit slower to the punch with answering questions because other than my wifi being wonky all of the sudden and my battery during sleep being 18-40 I haven't experienced any of the other issues others are describing.


I have one tablet with 6300 and another with 5800, the biggest difference I notice is that the 6300 tablet is slightly heavier







 I doubt the slight discrepancy will cause much problems when using the BMW. Mostly we are interested in the battery drain during sleep and this number will only be effected by the Rom. So perhaps you might see a slight slip in percentage but nothing that will effect your usage negativity and you can still accurately monitor the battery drain during sleep. I'm guessing in terms of actual usage you might see an additional 15-30min but nothing that will effect the longevity of the tablet more than the battery drain during sleep. If you don't know your battery size, then stick with 6000 for now. 

Try flashing back to the previous CM10 Rom and measure your battery drain again. Please report your finding here.







cm-10-20130304


----------



## robi

There may not be a need to deal with battery issues as there is a kickstarter project to get Android Apps to run on webOS through an application compatibility layer (ACL).

More here: http://goo.gl/ZIEZt

sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rashp

robi said:


> There may not be a need to deal with battery issues as there is a kickstarter project to get Android Apps to run on webOS through an application compatibility layer (ACL).
> 
> More here: http://goo.gl/ZIEZt
> 
> sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


 Good link but wonder what's point of spending time and efforts on such move. At one point, Cyanogenmod port on touchpad was needed because HP kind of abandon webos/touchpad(fire sale) and now webos is sold to LG. In couple of years touchpads hardware out their will be at the end of life/use so best to keep improving CM10+ on touchpad until not enough users out their.


----------



## dmgilfilen

Thanks again to everyone for the work on cm10! I installed it today and it loaded up fine. Only issue is the camera app still says unavailable. Can I install the camera patches from cm9 or will that crash it?
Error: Unfortunately, camera has stopped...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

dmgilfilen said:


> Thanks again to everyone for the work on cm10! I installed it today and it loaded up fine. Only issue is the camera app still says unavailable. Can I install the camera patches from cm9 or will that crash it?
> Error: Unfortunately, camera has stopped...


You don't want to install CM9 patches, that will just cause more problems. Did you remember to clear your caches when updating your Rom? Try reflahing the Rom and Gapps through CWM or TWRP.






Also:*(Optional)*Camera Launcher for Nexus 7(makes the Camera preview full screen):


----------



## dmgilfilen

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You don't want to install CM9 patches, that will just cause more problems. Did you remember to clear your caches when updating your Rom? Try reflahing the Rom and Gapps through CWM or TWRP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:*(Optional)*Camera Launcher for Nexus 7(makes the Camera preview full screen):


Reflashed with CWM and cleared all caches - it works fine. Evidently it hs a "new" Camera app, so I had to remove the old shortcut on my desktop and replace it with the new one from the full application list. Thanks again!

btw, HP is about to release their Slate7 with Jelly Bean. Hats off to the CM10 team - you beat them to it on our Touchpads!!!


----------



## Geekswife1992

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I have one tablet with 6300 and another with 5800, the biggest difference I notice is that the 6300 tablet is slightly heavier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the slight discrepancy will cause much problems when using the BMW. Mostly we are interested in the battery drain during sleep and this number will only be effected by the Rom. So perhaps you might see a slight slip in percentage but nothing that will effect your usage negativity and you can still accurately monitor the battery drain during sleep. I'm guessing in terms of actual usage you might see an additional 15-30min but nothing that will effect the longevity of the tablet more than the battery drain during sleep. If you don't know your battery size, then stick with 6000 for now.
> 
> Try flashing back to the previous CM10 Rom and measure your battery drain again. Please report your finding here.
> View attachment 38504
> 
> cm-10-20130304


Thanks. That's exactly what I thought. A few minutes one way or the other doesn't matter to me. So the fact that my box has one battery and my pop out tap has another is really irrelevant.
I know others were reporting better battery life in the 03/04 ROM and for quite awhile I had the same experience, but I began noticing the spike in BMW before I flashed 04/18. I figured it was due to the A6 firmware, but didn't feel comfortable with the whole debricking process (have had to do that before) and wasn't worth the risk of causing more problems to me. When I learned of the Novaterm commands through webOS I gave that a try but so far haven't noticed much change. I know I have a couple of routes I could go from here I just haven't had time to do any of them. Think I'll probably roll back to 03/04 to start with. Thanks again.


----------



## JohnA2u

I don't think I would even be aware there was a battery issue with the Touchpad if we weren't talking about it here. My touchpad does need to be put on the charger more often than my other tablet but it isn't really a problem. My wife spends her time on her Touchpad watching videos, checking facebook and reading gardening forums. She is blissfully happy with her Touchpad and does not spend her time obsessively tweaking it like I do. She just uses it and enjoys it.

For me all the talk about what number is where and what battery I actually have is just interesting. That's all. Just my two cents.


----------



## dmgilfilen

Hey! Is it just me or did we get 5mhz wifi support somewhere between the old CM7 and this latest CM10? I'm seeing BOTH bands from my wireless router and am currently connected up in the 5mhz band. This is VERY NICE since a lot of the devices in my house are hogging the 2.4mhz band. Hat's off again to the CM10 team!!


----------



## GnatGoSplat

I thought we always had 5GHz wifi support. I know I definitely had it in CM9 and I thought I had it in CM7 as well.


----------



## dmgilfilen

GnatGoSplat said:


> I thought we always had 5GHz wifi support. I know I definitely had it in CM9 and I thought I had it in CM7 as well.


OK, I'm the slow learner then... (grin)


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Cminstall packs for RolandDeschain79's OP ...
It sounds like the cm-9-20130430-EXPERIMENTAL from the CM servers is the same as JC's 4/29/30 LowDrain on his Goo.im server. Edit: confirmed . Just let me know what I can delete & when from the host.

From CM's Server (has Jc's low drain/deep sleep fixes from this post)
CM9 20130430 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.06 MB
CM9 20130430 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.20 MB

From JC's Goo.im
JCs LowDrain CM9 20130429 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.03 MB
JCs LowDrain CM9 20130429 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.17 MB


----------



## Xsever

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Cminstall packs for RolandDeschain79's OP ...
> It sounds like the cm-9-20130430-EXPERIMENTAL from the CM servers is the same as JC's 4/29/30 LowDrain on his Goo.im server. Edit: confirmed . Just let me know what I can delete & when from the host.
> 
> From CM's Server (has Jc's low drain/deep sleep fixes from this post)
> CM9 20130430 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.06 MB
> CM9 20130430 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.20 MB
> 
> From JC's Goo.im
> JCs LowDrain CM9 20130429 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.03 MB
> JCs LowDrain CM9 20130429 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.17 MB


shouldn't this post be in the CM9 thread?

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> shouldn't this post be in the CM9 thread?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


My easy way guide in the OP has all versions of CM covered for first time and experienced installers alike. Thanks to Mpgrimm2's Dev-hosting we have the most complete CM install guide and packages anywhere. Sort of a one stop shop for all your HP TouchPads CM needs.


----------



## nevertells

Reserved


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Quick question b/c I'm in a bit of a time pinch at the moment. I must have hit the volume button when turning on my touchpad and now its stuck in the "usb mode".

How do I power off or reset the TP without waiting for the battery to run dead?

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Quick question b/c I'm in a bit of a time pinch at the moment. I must have hit the volume button when turning on my touchpad and now its stuck in the "usb mode".
> 
> How do I power off or reset the TP without waiting for the battery to run dead?
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


Big white USB symbol? Yeah, that's WebOS Recovery or Bootie mode. Same old dance Grimm, power + home button until it reboots. Should not take more than 30 seconds holding them.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

nevertells said:


> Big white USB symbol? Yeah, that's WebOS Recovery or Bootie mode. Same old dance Grimm, power + home button until it reboots. Should not take more than 30 seconds holding them.


Thank you. That did it.

We really need to have a list of the hardware button shortcuts and what they do as reference somewhere for those that forget them like me.









Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Thank you. That did it.
> 
> We really need to have a list of the hardware button shortcuts and what they do as reference somewhere for those that forget them like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


I think it's that "Up all night, Sleep all day" routine of yours that is frying your brain.


----------



## PR0M3TH3US

Trying to use Novacom to *Reflash the A6 Firmware* but getting "Unable to connect to service" under Windows 8 64bit. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## Fletch

PR0M3TH3US said:


> Trying to use Novacom to *Reflash the A6 Firmware* but getting "Unable to connect to service" under Windows 8 64bit. Any idea what's going on?


Did you enable WebOS Developer Mode?


----------



## PR0M3TH3US

Fletch said:


> Did you enable WebOS Developer Mode?


Yes. It's just stupid Windows 8. Went to try it in Windows 7 and it works perfectly.


----------



## nevertells

PR0M3TH3US said:


> Yes. It's just stupid Windows 8. Went to try it in Windows 7 and it works perfectly.


I have a PC running Windows 7 that refuses to cooperate with any TouchPad I own. My other Win7 PC has no problem. Go figure!


----------



## vqstaphbeard

All the more reason to run a linux variant.


----------



## garux

PR0M3TH3US said:


> Trying to use Novacom to *Reflash the A6 Firmware* but getting "Unable to connect to service" under Windows 8 64bit. Any idea what's going on?


I got the same message. All I did was re-installed the Universal Novacom Installer.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## len207

One person's unexpected good news! Today I noticed that my TP's battery drain in sleep was getting back to mostley -4mah drains in BMW! This was after being up in the -19~-21 range. The only change was to install the WebOS-like task changer which has not made any significant difference in the past. Only 36 hours so further time will tell.


----------



## Gradular

len207 said:


> One person's unexpected good news! Today I noticed that my TP's battery drain in sleep was getting back to mostley -4mah drains in BMW! This was after being up in the -19~-21 range. The only change was to install the WebOS-like task changer which has not made any significant difference in the past. Only 36 hours so further time will tell.


 which version are you running?

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

len207 said:


> One person's unexpected good news! Today I noticed that my TP's battery drain in sleep was getting back to mostley -4mah drains in BMW! This was after being up in the -19~-21 range. The only change was to install the WebOS-like task changer which has not made any significant difference in the past. Only 36 hours so further time will tell.


It would be very helpful if you guys would post comments and questions about the battery and battery drain here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39743-battery-drain-issues-on-hp-touchpad/

Thanks


----------



## jlkincanon

Ok, I am obviously an idiot. I have followed the instructions as carefully as possible. Once I run the command from the DOS window, nothing happens. The table does nothing, no lines of text scrolling or anything. The DOS window just does nothing as well, it appears to run the command, but nothing else. I waited 30 minutes, surely it doesn't take that long? Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Colchiro

Make sure your cminstall folder is named correctly, especially the capitalization. Are you sure you put your files in the correct folder?


----------



## nevertells

jlkincanon said:


> Ok, I am obviously an idiot. I have followed the instructions as carefully as possible. Once I run the command from the DOS window, nothing happens. The table does nothing, no lines of text scrolling or anything. The DOS window just does nothing as well, it appears to run the command, but nothing else. I waited 30 minutes, surely it doesn't take that long? Any help would be greatly appreciated...


And did you navigate to the C:/program files/ Palm,inc folder? Is Java installed on you PC? Are you in WebOS recovery?(large white USB symbol) Are you sure your USB cable is good?

When you plug in your TouchPad to the PC, do you hear a beep? While it is plugged in, check Device Manager. You should see a Novacom device or something like that. If you don't, you are missing the novacom drivers.


----------



## jlkincanon

Yes, Yes and Yes.

I do get a beep, and it does say something about Novacom. Could you provide a list of file that should be in the Palm directory and on the Touchpad?


----------



## nevertells

jlkincanon said:


> Yes, Yes and Yes.
> 
> I do get a beep, and it does say something about Novacom. Could you provide a list of file that should be in the Palm directory and on the Touchpad?


On your PC under C:/program files/Palm, inc









In the cminstall folder on your TouchPad:

update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

update-moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip

update-cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-for_limited_testing_only_cam.zip


----------



## jlkincanon

All the right files in all the right places, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## nevertells

jlkincanon said:


> All the right files in all the right places, but it still doesn't work.


 Try a different computer. What version of Windows is on the PC you are using?


----------



## Gradular

These might help you out.b http://www.zippyshare.com/gradular/kw4byr4n/dir.html

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## JohnA2u

jlkincanon said:


> All the right files in all the right places, but it still doesn't work.


Try a different USB sync cable. Maybe your cable is bad. I had trouble installing android on one f my touch pads. I knew I had all the right files in a.l the right places too. Switched cables and it worked.


----------



## EcksTen

Hi all,
I have CM9 on my Touchpad, it's a build from back in March and I want to update it to the latest CM9 build that was recently released.

What is the best way of going about this? I have had a look through the first page and don't see anything specific to updating the same version of CM.

Many thanks,
Ecksten


----------



## candyman_jac

EcksTen said:


> Hi all,
> I have CM9 on my Touchpad, it's a build from back in March and I want to update it to the latest CM9 build that was recently released.
> 
> What is the best way
> Ecksten


Details are at this other discussion page:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion


----------



## nevertells

EcksTen said:


> Details are at this other discussion page:
> http://rootzwiki.com...uild-discussion


Go back to the OP and look for installing CM the old fashioned way. That guide applies to CM9 and 10 and 10.1.


----------



## floxigen

I Use 18.04 build from JCSULLINS ans it works quite good but a big problem for me that didn't happen on cm9 ( after issue fixed on nightly ) is that :

*What steps will reproduce the problem?*
1. Connect TP to Bluetooth device and confirm BT audio output is working
2. Put TP on Touchstone charger dock, confirm sound is now played through TP speakers, not through Bluetooth
3. Verify that the Bluetooth connection to receiver is still active but not working

*What is the expected output? What do you see instead?*
Audio output still through bluetooth to receiver. Audio is instead played through speakers.

Everything works as expected when not using the Touchstone dock. Charging via USB does not cause the issue.

Anyone has this to ? Is there a fix ?


----------



## Colchiro

Go back to CM9. Android 4.2 still has issues with BT. It's Google's code, not CM.


----------



## PSouz

I flashed *Jcsullins Latest Preview Build 04/18/2013*

*2 days ago, and for the past 18 hours it sat idle, and saw no battery drain at all, was still at 100% which is awesome.*

*my one question is, is there a particular reason netflix looks somewhat pi**xelated**/blurry?*


----------



## Gradular

Colchiro said:


> Go back to CM9. Android 4.2 still has issues with BT. It's Google's code, not CM.


 2 corrections. that's 4.1 not 4.2. And BT works in some cm10.1 builds. It works on my tab 2 running nightlies for a while now.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

Gradular said:


> 2 corrections. that's 4.1 not 4.2. And BT works in some cm10.1 builds. It works on my tab 2 running nightlies for a while now.



I can't speak for CM, but I know some roms rolled back to older BT code to fix the issue. (Sourcery on the Galaxy Nexus is one.)

According to this link (take it for what it's worth), 4.2.2 still has BT problems: http://www.androidpo...newest-release/

I was wondering if someone would have a problem with my comment since it was from memory.


----------



## synchron

floxigen said:


> I Use 18.04 build from JCSULLINS ans it works quite good but a big problem for me that didn't happen on cm9 ( after issue fixed on nightly ) is that :
> 
> *What steps will reproduce the problem?*
> 1. Connect TP to Bluetooth device and confirm BT audio output is working
> 2. Put TP on Touchstone charger dock, confirm sound is now played through TP speakers, not through Bluetooth
> 3. Verify that the Bluetooth connection to receiver is still active but not working
> 
> *What is the expected output? What do you see instead?*
> Audio output still through bluetooth to receiver. Audio is instead played through speakers.
> 
> Everything works as expected when not using the Touchstone dock. Charging via USB does not cause the issue.
> 
> Anyone has this to ? Is there a fix ?


I can confirm that this is, indeed, a bug to CM10 only and I reported it around Nov '12 when CM10 was first introduced to tenderloin. I know that Google Music Player has a convenient toggle to switch from speaker to headset so, whenever I listen to background music and run a Portrait app that forces me to lift the TP off the TS charger, I can easily use that toggle switch to go back to listening through bluetooth headset.


----------



## floxigen

synchron said:


> I can confirm that this is, indeed, a bug to CM10 only and I reported it around Nov '12 when CM10 was first introduced to tenderloin. I know that Google Music Player has a convenient toggle to switch from speaker to headset so, whenever I listen to background music and run a Portrait app that forces me to lift the TP off the TS charger, I can easily use that toggle switch to go back to listening through bluetooth headset.


Thanks, I have this google music toggle, but sometime it doesn't appear


----------



## synchron

The audio toggle button is always located in the upper right corner next to settings.


----------



## tralph

Hi Guys,
Just wondering does VPN work on this (or has it ever worked?). I am trying to connect to my work VPN and have the correct settings but cannot get in.
Cheers for any advise or if you have an app recommendation instead of using stock VPN.
thanks


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Been busy with work and anniversary lately but wanted to pop in quickly with hosting for current CM9 "cminstall" packs for Roland's OP. Glad to see the fun continuing on our TP's thanks to JcSullins, Dorregary, and all the rest!

CM9 20130512 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.08 MB
CM9 20130512 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.22 MB


----------



## BitBasher

tralph said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wondering does VPN work on this (or has it ever worked?). I am trying to connect to my work VPN and have the correct settings but cannot get in.
> Cheers for any advise or if you have an app recommendation instead of using stock VPN.
> thanks


This may be your work's VPN licensing with Cisco for AnyConnect. I can connect to my work's VPN on any PC but not on mobile devices. I found out that Cisco wants my company to purchase an additional "mobile device license" for our VPN server so I can use phones/tablets/etc to connect via VPN.

This may not be your problem with VPN, but I'm pretty sure I'll be able to connect when our license gets updated.


----------



## Gradular

tralph said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wondering does VPN work on this (or has it ever worked?). I am trying to connect to my work VPN and have the correct settings but cannot get in.
> Cheers for any advise or if you have an app recommendation instead of using stock VPN.
> thanks


Can you connect in webos?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Been busy with work and anniversary lately but wanted to pop in quickly with hosting for current CM9 "cminstall" packs for Roland's OP. Glad to see the fun continuing on our TP's thanks to JcSullins, Dorregary, and all the rest!
> 
> CM9 20130512 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.08 MB
> CM9 20130512 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.22 MB


Thank you Mpgrimm2 and Happy Anniversary! I guess these official CM9 Roms now include Jcsullins battery drain fixes? I will need to test them out







 +1 I am also thrilled to see development continue and will need to make a new easy way guide video soon. I've been testing out my newer setup with some fun gaming videos









http://youtu.be/m0ygkuy6lug

Time for an OP update!


----------



## tralph

BitBasher said:


> Can you connect in webos?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Haven't checked that yet but good shout will do when I get 5


----------



## iburns

tralph said:


> Thanks for the advice but I can connect on my phone so i assume this isnt the case
> 
> Haven't checked that yet but good shout will do when I get 5


VPN doesn't work in CM on the Touchpad. This is a known non-working feature.


----------



## androidHappy

Hi do you think this version is stable to use full time? My kids want the camera and Mic to skype and we are on and old version of CM9 now without them. It seems the official latest release of CM9 doesn't support the camera yet. Anyway if not this version what version would be the most stable one with the camera?

We have two Touchpads and use them mostly for fun and games, so not big deal if a few things don't work.

Thanks for all those who have put in the work on these releases.


----------



## nevertells

androidHappy said:


> Hi do you think this version is stable to use full time? My kids want the camera and Mic to skype and we are on and old version of CM9 now without them. It seems the official latest release of CM9 doesn't support the camera yet. Anyway if not this version what version would be the most stable one with the camera?
> 
> We have two Touchpads and use them mostly for fun and games, so not big deal if a few things don't work.
> 
> Thanks for all those who have put in the work on these releases.


 The latest versions of cm9 and cm10 both support camera and microphone.


----------



## androidHappy

nevertells said:


> The latest versions of cm9 and cm10 both support camera and microphone.


Are you sure the latest *official *CM9 build does?


----------



## synchron

synchron said:


> I can confirm that this is, indeed, a bug to CM10 only and I reported it around Nov '12 when CM10 was first introduced to tenderloin. I know that Google Music Player has a convenient toggle to switch from speaker to headset so, whenever I listen to background music and run a Portrait app that forces me to lift the TP off the TS charger, I can easily use that toggle switch to go back to listening through bluetooth headset.


Well, go figure, Google just released a new music player yesterday and the whole interface changed. No more audio BT/speaker toggle. They took all that instant remix crap from the web interface and put it in the phone/tablet app they just released, yuk!









Thanks to nandroid backup, I've got the old player back and this is yet a 3rd app I will refuse to update for some time. (The other 2: Ucam Ultra and Youtube).


----------



## synchron

androidHappy said:


> Are you sure the latest *official *CM9 build does?


I can't vouch for the latest latest *official* but the 4/30 experimental certainly has a working camera, mic, and low battery drain during sleep and is very stable. Are you actually running the stock camera app and getting an instant error?


----------



## androidHappy

synchron said:


> I can't vouch for the latest latest *official* but the 4/30 experimental certainly has a working camera, mic, and low battery drain during sleep and is very stable. Are you actually running the stock camera app and getting an instant error?


No I havn't installed any experimental yet. I guess my question was are people running the CM10 4/18 build as their day to day OS and happy with the stability of it?


----------



## jcsullins

floxigen said:


> I Use 18.04 build from JCSULLINS ans it works quite good but a big problem for me that didn't happen on cm9 ( after issue fixed on nightly ) is that :
> 
> *What steps will reproduce the problem?*
> 1. Connect TP to Bluetooth device and confirm BT audio output is working
> 2. Put TP on Touchstone charger dock, confirm sound is now played through TP speakers, not through Bluetooth
> 3. Verify that the Bluetooth connection to receiver is still active but not working
> 
> *What is the expected output? What do you see instead?*
> Audio output still through bluetooth to receiver. Audio is instead played through speakers.
> 
> Everything works as expected when not using the Touchstone dock. Charging via USB does not cause the issue.
> 
> Anyone has this to ? Is there a fix ?


Yep. Here's a fix: https://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/misc/update-tenderloin-disable_dock.zip

This is an update you can flash via recovery. It will disable the "dock" behavior of the Touchstone (it will only act as a charger).

This will work for CM9 or CM10. Since it's a script (which runs on boot) that lives under /data/local/userinit.d, you will not
have to re-install unless you erase or format the /data partition.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

*New [Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2*

http://youtu.be/5lOGY94RRDs

*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*New* How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter the following command
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a*
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.


----------



## nevertells

androidHappy said:


> Are you sure the latest *official *CM9 build does?


Yes, l am sure.


----------



## tralph

iburns said:


> VPN doesn't work in CM on the Touchpad. This is a known non-working feature.


Thanks for that


----------



## noseph

androidHappy said:


> No I havn't installed any experimental yet. I guess my question was are people running the CM10 4/18 build as their day to day OS and happy with the stability of it?


I am very happy with CM10 4/18 and it is my daily driver, very stable.


----------



## bigjay517

I have been having problems with sound on all of jcsullins's builds. I had tried everything completely removing CM and reinstalling it, and nothing fixed it. It is the sound from the speakers, I was not able to test headphones as I don't have any I know are working. Bluetooth audio worked fine. Audio in WebOS worked as well. Yesterday I reinstalled dalingrin's Alpha 2 because that was the last time I remember the audio working from the speakers. And to my surprise they worked again. Does anyone know what changed that may be the reason my audio isn't working? Is there a kernel out there that I can try and see if that will fix my audio on the newer versions of Android?


----------



## nevertells

bigjay517 said:


> I have been having problems with sound on all of jcsullins's builds. I had tried everything completely removing CM and reinstalling it, and nothing fixed it. It is the sound from the speakers, I was not able to test headphones as I don't have any I know are working. Bluetooth audio worked fine. Audio in WebOS worked as well. Yesterday I reinstalled dalingrin's Alpha 2 because that was the last time I remember the audio working from the speakers. And to my surprise they worked again. Does anyone know what changed that may be the reason my audio isn't working? Is there a kernel out there that I can try and see if that will fix my audio on the newer versions of Android?


I'm afraid you are the exception my friend. Very few if any folks are having problems with J.C.'s roms and sound from the speakers. Explain exactly what is happening so someone can try to duplicate your problem. I have two 32GB TouchPads and sound from the speakers works just fine on J.C.'s 0418 CM10 rom.


----------



## bigjay517

nevertells said:


> I'm afraid you are the exception my friend. Very few if any folks are having problems with J.C.'s roms and sound from the speakers. Explain exactly what is happening so someone can try to duplicate your problem. I have two 32GB TouchPads and sound from the speakers works just fine on J.C.'s 0418 CM10 rom.


From what I have been reading that is what I was starting to worry about. Everyone seems to have little to no issues will any of the newest builds. Except me. haha

Ok I will do my best to explain what I can remember, I have not touched the TP in a while due to the sound issues.

I have a 32GB TP. I ran on dalingrin's Alpha 2 for a long time with no sounds issues, that I can remember. At some point after that my sound stopped working, I think I was flashing CM nightlies at that point. A few flashes later and I gave up on the issue, until I saw jcsullins's 3/04 build that mentioned how the sound was fixed.

I wiped system/data/cache/etc to get a clean flash to hopefully fix the issue. No luck still no sound. At this point I thought my speakers had broken because I would get occasional pops and small static sounds that did not seem to be triggered by anything in specific. This is when I booted into WebOS and found out that my speakers were still working fine. So I decided to do a full ACMEUninstall and reinstall following the guide from scratch. I even reset WebOS and wiped all the data on the TP. After the reinstall the sound did not work in Android still. Everything else ran spectacular and considering I didn't NEED sound I just gave up again.

Yesterday I saw the new 4/18 build. I dirty flashed that and still no sound. At this point I hadn't used the TP for a month, so I decided to wipe all system/data/cache/etc. and reinstall my old version of Android to see if the sound worked and maybe it was an updated driver I could isolate and compile into jcsullins's build and fix my issue. Well I flashed back to Alpha 2 and the sound works fine. I will try and reflash the 4/18 build again and see what happens, but I am not expecting a miracle.

If you need any specific information about my TP let me know.

Edit: Wiping data/system/cache and installing the 4/18 build and the sound stopped working.


----------



## synchron

jcsullins said:


> Yep. Here's a fix: https://goo.im/devs/...isable_dock.zip
> 
> This is an update you can flash via recovery. It will disable the "dock" behavior of the Touchstone (it will only act as a charger).
> 
> This will work for CM9 or CM10. Since it's a script (which runs on boot) that lives under /data/local/userinit.d, you will not
> have to re-install unless you erase or format the /data partition.


Great fix JCSullins! Bluetooth. sound holds when removing from TS. As an added bonus, Dock No-op doesn't kick on now when I connect to the charger. It used to call Battery monitor widget all the time. Killed 2 birds with 1 stone. Thanks again!


----------



## jcsullins

bigjay517 said:


> I have been having problems with sound on all of jcsullins's builds. I had tried everything completely removing CM and reinstalling it, and nothing fixed it. It is the sound from the speakers, I was not able to test headphones as I don't have any I know are working. Bluetooth audio worked fine. Audio in WebOS worked as well. Yesterday I reinstalled dalingrin's Alpha 2 because that was the last time I remember the audio working from the speakers. And to my surprise they worked again. Does anyone know what changed that may be the reason my audio isn't working? Is there a kernel out there that I can try and see if that will fix my audio on the newer versions of Android?


Try installing this from recovery and let me know what happens:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-cm10-20130418-tenderloin-disable_headphones.zip

Note that this is only for the CM10-20130418 preview release.


----------



## eracer001

Thanks so much for your work on this! The 4/18 build is rock solid and my daily driver. The only issue I'm having is that my mic doesn't work in the new Google hangouts app. It works in all other app. Any idea what's going on with this?


----------



## nevertells

bigjay517 said:


> Edit: Wiping data/system/cache and installing the 4/18 build and the sound stopped working.


Well, there you go, the big man himself is jumping in to try to help. I think I've seen that patch up on his Goo.im account before, hope it works for you. I was going to mention that to this day there is a small bug in the CM code that causes a small issue when one tries to use headphones with the TouchPad. If you start an app or program that has sound and then try plugging in headphones. The sound will stop in the speakers and not transfer to the headphones. However, if you plug in the headphones first and then start the app, you can then plug and unplug the headphones and the sound switches between the speakers and headphones correctly. When you unplug the headphones, the app pauses which is normal.


----------



## jcsullins

eracer001 said:


> Thanks so much for your work on this! The 4/18 build is rock solid and my daily driver. The only issue I'm having is that my mic doesn't work in the new Google hangouts app. It works in all other app. Any idea what's going on with this?


Try installing this with recovery and let me know if it's better:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-cm10-20130418-tenderloin-hangouts_fix.zip

This is for CM10-20130418 preview release only.


----------



## Fletch

I just noticed that location services don't seem to work with Facebook. When I try to check in, Facebook can't find my location. As far as I can tell, location services work as expected with all the google apps. Known issue?


----------



## razzyl

tralph said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wondering does VPN work on this (or has it ever worked?). I am trying to connect to my work VPN and have the correct settings but cannot get in.
> Cheers for any advise or if you have an app recommendation instead of using stock VPN.
> thanks


I use VPNCilla to create an ipsec connection to my commercial personal VPN account. It disconnects randomly once or twice a day, but I connect to a US server from Japan so it may be something external. There's a 10-day trial on Play if you want to see if it works for you.


----------



## bigjay517

jcsullins said:


> Try installing this from recovery and let me know what happens:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j..._headphones.zip
> 
> Note that this is only for the CM10-20130418 preview release.


Crazy thing happened today. Before I installed that fix you provided, I plugged in a pair of headphones to see if they would work. I played with the volume and they worked fine. I unplugged them and messed with the volume and the speakers started working. Now I can't seem to make them not work. I have not reinstalled the ROM yet, but I have rebooted and they are still working fine. Do you still want me to install that fix for testing purposes?

Edit: Changed the quoted text because I realized I replied to the wrong post.


----------



## robi

RolandDeschain79 said:


> *New [Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2*
> 
> 5) Now in wterm enter the following command
> *PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
> *PmA6Updater -a*


Only one of those commands is necessary. The first specifies the precise firmware time to use, where the second just does all of the available ones.

sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## noseph

robi said:


> Only one of those commands is necessary. The first specifies the precise firmware time to use, where the second just does all of the available ones.
> 
> sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


That would be correct as stated in the video.


----------



## ot34

jcsullins said:


> Try installing this with recovery and let me know if it's better:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...angouts_fix.zip
> 
> This is for CM10-20130418 preview release only.


I hope a lot of this fix because I could finally see my daughter. I'll try and tell you the result


----------



## ot34

jcsullins said:


> Try installing this with recovery and let me know if it's better:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...angouts_fix.zip
> 
> This is for CM10-20130418 preview release only.


The result is better but it seems that the sound goes directly to the speaker. I also note that the image is upside down.


----------



## 5spot

jcsullins said:


> Try installing this with recovery and let me know if it's better:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...angouts_fix.zip
> 
> This is for CM10-20130418 preview release only.


Big THANK YOU for this! Tried out with hangouts this morning and microphone works! The 180 degree rotation can be fixed using the "Advanced" menu in the settings and choosing the WebOS camera. I tried with all three and the WebOS option was correctly orientated on both preview and on receiving side of the video chat. The orientation settings had no effect by the way. I will keep testing and update my 2nd touchpad as well and let you know if I run into any other bugs. But for now, you fixed one of my last remaining wishes.

Thanks again for the awesome job!

Edit: Choosing the WebOS default profile to correct the orientation only works in the new Hangouts app. Video chats initiated in the Google+ app are still rotated 180 no matter what setting is chosen. I'll double check the mic in the Google+ app later.


----------



## lifeisfun

jcsullins said:


> Try installing this with recovery and let me know if it's better:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...angouts_fix.zip
> 
> This is for CM10-20130418 preview release only.


Works great! Thank you!


----------



## ot34

5spot said:


> Big THANK YOU for this! Tried out with hangouts this morning and microphone works! The 180 degree rotation can be fixed using the "Advanced" menu in the settings and choosing the WebOS camera. I tried with all three and the WebOS option was correctly orientated on both preview and on receiving side of the video chat. The orientation settings had no effect by the way. I will keep testing and update my 2nd touchpad as well and let you know if I run into any other bugs. But for now, you fixed one of my last remaining wishes.
> 
> Thanks again for the awesome job!
> 
> Edit: Choosing the WebOS default profile to correct the orientation only works in the new Hangouts app. Video chats initiated in the Google+ app are still rotated 180 no matter what setting is chosen. I'll double check the mic in the Google+ app later.


what advanced menu do you talk about ? In Hangout ? In camera ? In Android ?


----------



## garux

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Try installing this from recovery and let me know what happens:[/background]

http://goo.im/devs/j..._headphones.zip

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Note that this is only for the CM10-20130418 preview release.[/background]


jcsullins said:


> Try installing this with recovery and let me know if it's better:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...angouts_fix.zip
> 
> This is for CM10-20130418 preview release only.


Will these be included in the next CM10 rom update?


----------



## lifeisfun

ot34 said:


> what advanced menu do you talk about ? In Hangout ? In camera ? In Android ?


Android settings/advanced/camera


----------



## nevertells

ot34 said:


> what advanced menu do you talk about ? In Hangout ? In camera ? In Android ?


Android/settings/advanced/camera


----------



## 5spot

You can disregard my previous comments about video chats in Google+ not being correctly orientated. The new update to Google+ seems to call the new Hangouts app for video chats so all is good.


----------



## shydinesh

Hi,
I recently flashed the cynagenmod version release 0304 on my touchpad.
My touchpad is keep on restarting by itself. Not sure what's going on but I removed the dalvik cache and other cache but its still doing it.
Any idea what should I do? I tried the latest release 0418 and its has the same problem.

Dinesh


----------



## speakxj7

shydinesh said:


> Hi,
> I recently flashed the cynagenmod version release 0304 on my touchpad.
> My touchpad is keep on restarting by itself. Not sure what's going on but I removed the dalvik cache and other cache but its still doing it.
> Any idea what should I do? I tried the latest release 0418 and its has the same problem.
> 
> Dinesh


i've also been seeing restarts on 4/18 cm10 [and the cm9 experimental 4/30 (when the low power changes merged in)].
cm10 4/18 flash was fully clean - recovery factory reset, format system, nothing restored by any backup juju.


----------



## Gradular

shydinesh said:


> i've also been seeing restarts on 4/18 cm10 [and the cm9 experimental 4/30 (when the low power changes merged in)].
> cm10 4/18 flash was fully clean - recovery factory reset, format system, nothing restored by any backup juju.


What gapps did you flash?

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ot34

5spot said:


> You can disregard my previous comments about video chats in Google+ not being correctly orientated. The new update to Google+ seems to call the new Hangouts app for video chats so all is good.


For me, any setting, the camera is upside down in Hangout and right in skype or directly in camera.


----------



## shydinesh

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]

i,
I recently flashed the cynagenmod version release 0304 on my touchpad.
My touchpad is keep on restarting by itself. Not sure what's going on but I removed the dalvik cache and other cache but its still doing it.
Any idea what should I do? I tried the latest release 0418 and its has the same problem.

Dinesh[/background]*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
speakxj7, on 21 May 2013 - 08:54 PM, said:[/background]*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]

i've also been seeing restarts on 4/18 cm10 [and the cm9 experimental 4/30 (when the low power changes merged in)].
cm10 4/18 flash was fully clean - recovery factory reset, format system, nothing restored by any backup juju.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]What gapps did you flash?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki[/background]

*update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.*


----------



## Lothinator

shydinesh said:


> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]I recently flashed the cynagenmod version release 0304 on my touchpad.[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]My touchpad is keep on restarting by itself. Not sure what's going on but I removed the dalvik cache and other cache but its still doing it.
> Any idea what should I do? I tried the latest release 0418 and its has the same problem.[/background]


I've got 03/4 on mine as well, and have a random reboot while the tablet is in use maybe once a week... Rare enough that I haven't worried about it, as older versions had worse issues.


----------



## jcsullins

shydinesh said:


> i've also been seeing restarts on 4/18 cm10 [and the cm9 experimental 4/30 (when the low power changes merged in)].
> cm10 4/18 flash was fully clean - recovery factory reset, format system, nothing restored by any backup juju.


When do these restarts happen? What were you doing just prior to the restarts?

The file /proc/last_klog (when it's done rebooting after the restart) will usually have the information needed to help diagnose the cause of the restart.


----------



## jcsullins

bigjay517 said:


> Crazy thing happened today. Before I installed that fix you provided, I plugged in a pair of headphones to see if they would work. I played with the volume and they worked fine. I unplugged them and messed with the volume and the speakers started working. Now I can't seem to make them not work. I have not reinstalled the ROM yet, but I have rebooted and they are still working fine. Do you still want me to install that fix for testing purposes?
> 
> Edit: Changed the quoted text because I realized I replied to the wrong post.


No, I guess there's no need. That "fix" just made it so the sound would always go through the speakers (even if it thinks headphones were plugged-in).


----------



## jcsullins

garux said:


> Will these be included in the next CM10 rom update?


The fix for non-working microphone in Google Hangouts should be included in the next release.

The "disable headphones" "fix" will not. That was just a workaround for a very minority of devices that incorrectly report headphones as being plugged-in
when they are not (and thus sound does not come out the speakers).


----------



## shydinesh

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Posted Yesterday, 08:26 PM[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
*
shydinesh, on 21 May 2013 - 08:34 PM, said:*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]

Hi,
I recently flashed the cynagenmod version release 0304 on my touchpad.
My touchpad is keep on restarting by itself. Not sure what's going on but I removed the dalvik cache and other cache but its still doing it.
Any idea what should I do? I tried the latest release 0418 and its has the same problem.

Dinesh[/background]*
speakxj7, on 21 May 2013 - 08:54 PM, said:*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]

i've also been seeing restarts on 4/18 cm10 [and the cm9 experimental 4/30 (when the low power changes merged in)].
cm10 4/18 flash was fully clean - recovery factory reset, format system, nothing restored by any backup juju.[/background]
When do these restarts happen? What were you doing just prior to the restarts?

The file /proc/last_klog (when it's done rebooting after the restart) will usually have the information needed to help diagnose the cause of the restart.[/background]

The touchpad starts by itself even if I am keeping it idle. Do you know how do I access [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] file /proc/last_klog information you mentioned. I will provide you the details accordinlgy. Also I am checking battery since its draining little fast, i have seen the "Screen" takes 93%. I am using Nova Launcher. But I am using it on other touchpad which runs fine with no issues.[/background]

Dinesh


----------



## garux

jcsullins said:


> The fix for non-working microphone in Google Hangouts should be included in the next release.
> 
> The "disable headphones" "fix" will not. That was just a workaround for a very minority of devices that incorrectly report headphones as being plugged-in
> when they are not (and thus sound does not come out the speakers).


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## garux

when reflashing the A6 Firmware which method is best to use:

Method 1
or
Method 2?


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> when reflashing the A6 Firmware which method is best to use:
> 
> Method 1
> or
> Method 2?


Personally, I like method 1. Most likely, one already has their PC set up to install Android, so all that is required is using novaterm to flash the firmware. Both methods should work equally well, no PC required for method 2 once you have the WebOS side set up to do the flashing.


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Personally, I like method 1. Most likely, one already has their PC set up to install Android, so all that is required is using novaterm to flash the firmware. Both methods should work equally well, no PC required for method 2 once you have the WebOS side set up to do the flashing.


Thanks for getting back to me. I always have my PC up, I think I will stick to Method 1.


----------



## noseph

Just a heads up, I was just prompted by GooManager that there was an update for my ROM , turns out it is CM9 and not CM10 that I am running. Be careful out there.


----------



## garux

noseph said:


> Just a heads up, I was just prompted by GooManager that there was an update for my ROM , turns out it is CM9 and not CM10 that I am running. Be careful out there.


I got the same prompt from GooManager and I also move from CM9 to CM10 about 2 months ago. Though there are no nightlies for CM10, is there a way to let G00Manager know that my rom is CM10?


----------



## DroidFan12

I tried flashing to install the firmware A6 using webos quick install. i see the progress bar spinning but nothing happening for a while. what should i do? i am using win7-64 bit.


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> I tried flashing to install the firmware A6 using webos quick install. i see the progress bar spinning but nothing happening for a while. what should i do? i am using win7-64 bit.


 One does not flash the a6 firmware using WebOS Quick Install.
Go to this link and read the OP.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39743-touchpad-battery-drain-issues-how-flashing-a6-firmware-can-help/


----------



## hotppcchickie

What does the title Edited 05/16/2013 refer to?

I am using the 03/04 build - to load the 4/18 do I just wipe caches and install via cwmod?

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Xsever

hotppcchickie said:


> What does the title Edited 05/16/2013 refer to?


That's the last date the OP got updated with information and such.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

jcsullins said:


> Yep. Here's a fix: https://goo.im/devs/...isable_dock.zip
> 
> This is an update you can flash via recovery. It will disable the "dock" behavior of the Touchstone (it will only act as a charger).
> 
> This will work for CM9 or CM10. Since it's a script (which runs on boot) that lives under /data/local/userinit.d, you will not
> have to re-install unless you erase or format the /data partition.


ya see? This is why I sent JC a 10 spot on Paypal.......I HATE THAT FRIGGIN DOCKING BEHAVIOR WITH NO OFF SWITCH......DAMN I WISH I WASN'T SO BROKE OR I'D SEND JC ANOTHER FREAKIN 10 SPOT JUST FOR THIS FEATURE!!!!

8)
Thanks JC! You Rewl Fewl!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

5spot said:


> Big THANK YOU for this! Tried out with hangouts this morning and microphone works! The 180 degree rotation can be fixed using the "Advanced" menu in the settings and choosing the WebOS camera. I tried with all three and the WebOS option was correctly orientated on both preview and on receiving side of the video chat. The orientation settings had no effect by the way. I will keep testing and update my 2nd touchpad as well and let you know if I run into any other bugs. But for now, you fixed one of my last remaining wishes.
> 
> Thanks again for the awesome job!
> 
> Edit: Choosing the WebOS default profile to correct the orientation only works in the new Hangouts app. Video chats initiated in the Google+ app are still rotated 180 no matter what setting is chosen. I'll double check the mic in the Google+ app later.


Oh My God! See what I mean about this guy? Awesome dev.


----------



## ot34

It's very good than micro work with Hangout but for me any setting the camera is upside down. I have try all degres with Webos camera without success. I have intall the previous 5 for cm10 but the result is the same.


lippy lipkowski said:


> Oh My God! See what I mean about this guy? Awesome dev.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hotppcchickie said:


> What does the title Edited 05/16/2013 refer to?
> 
> I am using the 03/04 build - to load the 4/18 do I just wipe caches and install via cwmod?
> 
> Thanks fellas!


Yep you got it, just wipe those caches and flash the Rom through CWM or TWRP.

Sorry for the confusion, it was requested that I keep an active log of all the monthly changes I make to the OP. Anytime you see that I have made an edit; you can scroll down to the "*Thread news and update section*" at the bottom and find the listed changes. I just did a little editing so you can try it out now. You will find the date and the corresponding changes. I list them for the month then archive the changes in a log you can download.

*OP Edited 5/24/2013, Change log:*

Added-*New Jcsullins CM10 Test Patches for CM10 build 04/18:*
update-cm10-20130418-tenderloin-disable_headphones.zip
update-cm10-20130418-tenderloin-hangouts_fix.zip

On a side note the thread has just hit a million views!!! I would like to thank all our talented developers and members who make our thread and our Touchpads something really special


----------



## nevertells

Congrats to Roland on achieving one million views on this thread. Your hard work and effort are appreciated!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Congrats to Roland on achieving one million views on this thread. Your hard work and effort are appreciated!


Thank you Nevertells your efforts to keep my threads orderly and inline are always greatly appreciated! Your constant advise and support is a credit to this great forum and community.


----------



## hornet

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you Nevertells your efforts to keep my threads orderly and inline are always greatly appreciated! Your constant advise and support is a credit to this great forum and community.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin

Get a room you two!!! :0)


----------



## jrafuse

They have one .... Right Here lol .... The rest of us just visit. B-)

John


----------



## hornet

jrafuse said:


> They have one .... Right Here lol .... The rest of us just visit. B-)
> 
> John


It's good that there isn't a lock on the door then.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xsever

jcsullins said:


> The "disable headphones" "fix" will not. That was just a workaround for a very minority of devices that incorrectly report headphones as being plugged-in
> when they are not (and thus sound does not come out the speakers).


Any way to uninstall it revert back from this fix?


----------



## nevertells

Xsever said:


> Any way to uninstall it revert back from this fix?


Restore the nandroid backup you made before installing that fix.


----------



## nevertells

deleted


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Here is my latest video about Android 4.2.2 Roms, next will be shumash's *SCHIZOID*






[ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Med to high battery drain(-60ma to -90ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.


----------



## len207

Liking my battery life when sleeping. In deepsleep for 24 hours and down 2% to 98%! I can't ask for anything more!


----------



## Colchiro

I'm on the latest 10.1 nightly with location services on and overclocked to the max and still seeing mostly -5, -6 ma.


----------



## garux

noseph said:


> I got the same prompt from GooManager and I also move from CM9 to CM10 about 2 months ago. Though there are no nightlies for CM10, is there a way to let G00Manager know that my rom is CM10?



I just got another prompt from GooManager that I have an update, when I go to GooManager, its for CM9. I am using CM10. Is there a way I can let GooManager know that I am no longer using CM9, but using CM10?


----------



## Colchiro

I suspect the rom builders need to straighten that out.


----------



## cdzo72

Colchiro said:


> I'm on the latest 10.1 nightly with location services on and overclocked to the max and still seeing mostly -5, -6 ma.


I feel like a total noob asking you this but where in the world do I find this 10.1 nightly... I've searched all over for it but can't find it... thanks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

cdzo72 said:


> I feel like a total noob asking you this but where in the world do I find this 10.1 nightly... I've searched all over for it but can't find it... thanks
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


On the CM10.1 thread on the same forum page you found this thread on.

* [ROM GUIDE] CM10.1 Unofficial Builds on the HP TouchPad Android 4.2.2 Edited 5/30/13*


----------



## Teejai

It appears my Touchpad needs a clean up, gallery FC's a lot, chrome completely freezes daily and reboots the system. Anyone else get this on the latest cm10?

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nevertells

Teejai said:


> It appears my Touchpad needs a clean up, gallery FC's a lot, chrome completely freezes daily and reboots the system. Anyone else get this on the latest cm10?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Nope

You might want to make a Nandroid back up with CWM6 and then run ACMEUninstaller. Then use ACME3 to install your Rom, Gapps, Moboot and CWM6. Boot it up and play for a few to insure all your issues appear gone. Now, using cwm advanced restore, just restore your data only, nothing else. You'll get all your data, apps and settings and all your partitions will be fresh.


----------



## speakxj7

jcsullins said:


> When do these restarts happen? What were you doing just prior to the restarts?
> 
> The file /proc/last_klog (when it's done rebooting after the restart) will usually have the information needed to help diagnose the cause of the restart.


sorry it's taken a while for me to post back.

klog's are here:
http://pastebin.com/RpA52NuF
http://pastebin.com/J8167Y6a
http://pastebin.com/nu5rsh0V

device is idle (screen off) for a few minutes, either charging or unplugged, and reboots.... based on random observation of uptimes, seems it'll happen every 15 minutes or so (maybe?)

as a workaround these past week or so, i start a terminal window on boot and grab wake lock and wifi lock and leave it in the background. it seems to stay up no problems then.

i've also been able to cause a similar reboot by just hitting the power button a few times rapidly (to like flash the screen), failure mode was that the screen wouldn't come on immediately, and then would eventually reboot.

i did something like a watch -t -n 1 'dmesg > ~/foo.txt' without the wake locks and was able to grab that riight up until about the reboots happen (seems to have similar content to teh last_klog) only thing i observed was that the PM resume time was very high right before a reboot - like 150 seconds. for a 'screen on' where it didn't reboot, PM resume time was much faster.


----------



## Teejai

nevertells said:


> Nope
> 
> You might want to make a Nandroid back up with CWM6 and then run ACMEUninstaller. Then use ACME3 to install your Rom, Gapps, Moboot and CWM6. Boot it up and play for a few to insure all your issues appear gone. Now, using cwm advanced restore, just restore your data only, nothing else. You'll get all your data, apps and settings and all your partitions will be fresh.


You really think an acme uninstall is needed? I did that last time to upgrade moboot and cwm6. I was just going to wipe and reinstall the rom.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nevertells

Teejai said:


> You really think an acme uninstall is needed? I did that last time to upgrade moboot and cwm6. I was just going to wipe and reinstall the rom.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yup! Running Acmeuninstall cleans out all the garbage. Running acmeinstaller puts a nice fresh clean install with all the memory partitions clean and ready to go. Then when you put your data back, there's no underlying corruption causing problems. It's not that big a deal, I've done it many times.


----------



## simon_lefisch

I have a question, does CM 10 only use 1 CPU core? I was running a System panel App and it only shows 1 core running. Now I think I remember CM9 having this prob and at one point was fixed but I could be wrong. Is this the case with CM10? I'm running jcsullins 2013-04-18 build with shumash's OC'd kernel mod set at 384min and 1512max.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RolandDeschain79

simon_lefisch said:


> I have a question, does CM 10 only use 1 CPU core? I was running a System panel App and it only shows 1 core running. Now I think I remember CM9 having this prob and at one point was fixed but I could be wrong. Is this the case with CM10? I'm running jcsullins 2013-04-18 build with shumash's OC'd kernel mod set at 384min and 1512max.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


There is no problem, that's just how Android works. Its a computer, so it tries to minimize system resource usage till it's needed. The second core will kick in for gaming or web browsing but if you are say listening to music or watching a show, then only one core is needed. You can monitor it yourself with the Cool Tools app, watch the video and you will see what I mean. Have fun


----------



## simon_lefisch

RolandDeschain79 said:


> There is no problem, that's just how Android works. Its a computer, so it tries to minimize system resource usage till it's needed. The second core will kick in for gaming or web browsing but if you are say listening to music or watching a show, then only one core is needed. You can monitor it yourself with the Cool Tools app, watch the video and you will see what I mean. Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thanks for the response. Just wanted to make sure both cores would be utilized when needed. I'll download that app. Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Teejai

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Yup! Running Acmeuninstall cleans out all the garbage. Running acmeinstaller puts a nice fresh clean install with all the memory partitions clean and ready to go. Then when you put your data back, there's no underlying corruption causing problems. It's not that big a deal, I've done it many times.[/background]


True true, just being lazy at my end. My main computer is offline and I'll have to setup my laptop from scratch.

More worrying though, I upped my min CPU last night, it was on 197Mhz and I took it too 484Mhz. It was on the touchstone all night and this morning and it had the flat battery but charging display up. (red line at bottem of battery with lightening bolt in middle) Took it off the touchstone and it asks to be plugged in. Plugged it directly in with a cable and dead battery icon but charging has been up for 4 hours now.

Never done this for me before, usually just boots up and charges in Android. Hopefully it will come back to life after a day of charging.

PS: Two days ago I put the dock disable patch on, but before last night its been fine.

********* Edit *********

Held the three buttons down and now its just off completely. I'll just leave it for the day, fingers crossed.


----------



## Teejai

It's alive! So happy right now.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## drmarble

Sorry, hallucinated a date.


----------



## aquariumdude

Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I am running Shumash's version of 10.1. Recently I downloaded the new Vine app that came out and while I was using it it completely crashed my tablet. Once I restarted it and rebooted back into cm 10.1, it would hang at the boot screen infinitely. I have tried re flashing Shumash's build with no success and have even tried restoring my tablet with a previous backup but it says the md5 sums don't match up? Do I have to uninstall then re install cm 10.1? And if I do, will I have to re install all my apps? Thanks.


----------



## cdzo72

aquariumdude said:


> Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I am running Shumash's version of 10.1. Recently I downloaded the new Vine app that came out and while I was using it it completely crashed my tablet. Once I restarted it and rebooted back into cm 10.1, it would hang at the boot screen infinitely. I have tried re flashing Shumash's build with no success and have even tried restoring my tablet with a previous backup but it says the md5 sums don't match up? Do I have to uninstall then re install cm 10.1? And if I do, will I have to re install all my apps? Thanks.


There are ways of repairing MD5 mismatches if you still wanna use that old nandroid... but I would suggest beginning with a clean flash first (wipe data, dalvik and cache and then flash ROM)

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hornet

aquariumdude said:


> Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I am running Shumash's version of 10.1. Recently I downloaded the new Vine app that came out and while I was using it it completely crashed my tablet. Once I restarted it and rebooted back into cm 10.1, it would hang at the boot screen infinitely. I have tried re flashing Shumash's build with no success and have even tried restoring my tablet with a previous backup but it says the md5 sums don't match up? Do I have to uninstall then re install cm 10.1? And if I do, will I have to re install all my apps? Thanks.


Have you tried the basics before going for a flash?

I.E. Wiping the caches.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xsever

aquariumdude said:


> Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I am running Shumash's version of 10.1. Recently I downloaded the new Vine app that came out and while I was using it it completely crashed my tablet. Once I restarted it and rebooted back into cm 10.1, it would hang at the boot screen infinitely. I have tried re flashing Shumash's build with no success and have even tried restoring my tablet with a previous backup but it says the md5 sums don't match up? Do I have to uninstall then re install cm 10.1? And if I do, will I have to re install all my apps? Thanks.


Wrong thread. This is for CM10. There is another thread specifically dedicated for CM10.1. You will receive better support there.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## aquariumdude

Thanks Xsever I will go there. I have wiped all my cache and have tried reflashing with no success.


----------



## boy4ever

Hello. I'm a new user and I don't have any experiences with Android. I recently bought a HP Touchpad, I'm satisfied with it, but I want to try Android, it's good to have two operating sistems on the tablet. So, my questions are:

1. Which is the best and most stable Android ROM for HP Touchpad? Even 4.0, doesn't matter. I want stability and full functionality.
2. A good and complete tutorial to helm me installing Android..

Thank you in advance!


----------



## noseph

boy4ever said:


> Hello. I'm a new user and I don't have any experiences with Android. I recently bought a HP Touchpad, I'm satisfied with it, but I want to try Android, it's good to have two operating sistems on the tablet. So, my questions are:
> 
> 1. Which is the best and most stable Android ROM for HP Touchpad? Even 4.0, doesn't matter. I want stability and full functionality.
> 2. A good and complete tutorial to helm me installing Android..
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Both CM10 and CM9 are very stable, CM10.1 is not quite ready for general use yet. If you need to run flash CM9 is your better option. Read the OP you will find complete instructions/tutorials there.


----------



## boy4ever

In this case I will go for the CM9 or CM10. I want to work camera and microphone also. The tutorials are the same indifferent which ROM I will choose?

You can't recommend me a link with the best (stable) ROM? Becouse are a lot and I want to get it from the first time...

Thank you for the help.


----------



## nevertells

boy4ever said:


> In this case I will go for the CM9 or CM10. I want to work camera and microphone also. The tutorials are the same indifferent which ROM I will choose?
> 
> You can't recommend me a link with the best (stable) ROM? Becouse are a lot and I want to get it from the first time...
> 
> Thank you for the help.


Everything you need is in the OP, links, videos, instructions. GO READ!


----------



## boy4ever

What means "OP"? I found tutorials on the internet and on this forum, but is the same procedure with all ROMs? Give me some clues and I will finish myself all I must to do. It's my first contact with web OS and Android. I came from Windows and Symbian. I want only the ROM that you know it's stable and with a simple tutorial I will finish this procedure.

EDIT: I saw that the procedure is different for who already have a previous Android ROM installed, and for who put Android for the first time. From this reasons I want your help.

LATER EDIT: I have succesfully put CM10 on my HP Touchpad. Thank you gor the help.


----------



## cdzo72

boy4ever said:


> What means "OP"? I found tutorials on the internet and on this forum, but is the same procedure with all ROMs? Give me some clues and I will finish myself all I must to do. It's my first contact with web OS and Android. I came from Windows and Symbian. I want only the ROM that you know it's stable and with a simple tutorial I will finish this procedure.
> 
> EDIT: I saw that the procedure is different for who already have a previous Android ROM installed, and for who put Android for the first time. From this reasons I want your help.
> 
> LATER EDIT: I have succesfully put CM10 on my HP Touchpad. Thank you gor the help.


Will REPEAT what nevetells2 just said....GO READ and watch the videos...

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lothinator

Wow, I finally got around to upgrading from the March release of CM10 to the April release...

After installing some apps from the market that I've always used (NOTHING new) and setting my basic settings, *the touchscreen has now gone completely haywire*!

I have visible touches enabled... whenever I touch the screen, it registers touches in a straight line all the way up and down the screen on that axis... therefore it is almost IMPOSSIBLE to use the tablet for anything more than looking at the home screen, because as soon as I touch the screen, random things start to happen.

Anyone know what causes this and how to fix/prevent it? This is my second flash today, because I mistakenly thought that Schizoid might actually be usable (boy was I wrong on that one). I did a full wipe before flashing back to cm10, and now this insanity.

*EDIT: It appears that if I unplug USB from the charger, the touchscreen goes back to normal? But if I replug USB to the charger, it goes haywire again. Bad USB cable? Strange symptom..... *


----------



## jcsullins

Lothinator said:


> Wow, I finally got around to upgrading from the March release of CM10 to the April release...
> 
> After installing some apps from the market that I've always used (NOTHING new) and setting my basic settings, *the touchscreen has now gone completely haywire*!
> 
> I have visible touches enabled... whenever I touch the screen, it registers touches in a straight line all the way up and down the screen on that axis... therefore it is almost IMPOSSIBLE to use the tablet for anything more than looking at the home screen, because as soon as I touch the screen, random things start to happen.
> 
> Anyone know what causes this and how to fix/prevent it? This is my second flash today, because I mistakenly thought that Schizoid might actually be usable (boy was I wrong on that one). I did a full wipe before flashing back to cm10, and now this insanity.
> 
> *EDIT: It appears that if I unplug USB from the charger, the touchscreen goes back to normal? But if I replug USB to the charger, it goes haywire again. Bad USB cable? Strange symptom..... *


Are you using the stock HP AC charger that came in the box with the Touchpad?


----------



## Lothinator

jcsullins said:


> Are you using the stock HP AC charger that came in the box with the Touchpad?


Good question. In this case, I was not. I was using a friend's cell phone charger. I will try with the stock charger when I get home.


----------



## DroidFan12

Hi James,

Thanks for all your contribution for Touchpad, Are they any plans for the next update. We did not get one in May..

Thanks,

Droid Fan
Reply
Report


----------



## Colchiro

Updates come when they come. Please don't ask again.


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Thanks for all your contribution for Touchpad, Are they any plans for the next update. We did not get one in May..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Droid Fan
> Reply
> Report


Your NOOBNESS is showing. We watch and wait, we don't ask. That's the way it works in CM land. OH, and we help others, and report any problems we find so that if the developer decides to issue another Rom, he or she might fix it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

DroidFan12 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Thanks for all your contribution for Touchpad, Are they any plans for the next update. We did not get one in May..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Droid Fan
> Reply
> Report


One does not simply ask for a Touchpad update. One graciously accepts updates and gives thanks to the developers! Such as gifts of Coffee and Beer to stimulate development and good cheer!

However CM10 development continues and here is the Proof that you seek

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Donate to the Developers:*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Donate to show your appreciation to our hard working developers [/background]Jcsullins[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] & [/background]Dorregaray[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]:[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Donate to **Jcsullins**:*[/background]

*Donate to Dorregaray:*


----------



## lippy lipkowski

WHERE IS THE NEXT UPDATE.......MY PR0N AIN'T WERKIN..........COMON! CHOP CHOP!!

8)

/me ducks

MUWAAHAHAHAHA!

Sorry. Could not resist!
I am compelled to be an asshat!


----------



## cdzo72

DroidFan12 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Thanks for all your contribution for Touchpad, Are they any plans for the next update. We did not get one in May..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Droid Fan
> Reply
> Report


IMHO 10.1 is more than stable enough to migrate to... maybe slightly higher battery drain but not enough to have to charge during the day... I took mine off the Touchstone at 6 am... it syncs my Gmail... Plume (Twitter)... Outlook (Microsoft email)... TapaTalk... Facebook... Google+... Skype and LinkedIn... in other words NO auto sync restrictions... and I'm sitting at 72% and it's past 5pm...

Flash support is better but I don't use the camera...

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> . We watch and wait,...


Hi Nevertells. Speaking of watching and waiting, seems like this, the CM9 and the battery topic threads have had very few entries over the past week. Has all the problems been resolved and all the users happy (minus the noobies) or have new threads popped up and I didn't see them (like one for CM 11

Have a great week!

Frank
Michigan
(still running CM 9 from February)


----------



## hotppcchickie

Hi boys,

I updated to the 4/18 build. No other changes or apps added or deleted. But my battery drain is approx -40 whereas it was approx -5 on the 3-04 build. What am I needing to do?

Thanks


----------



## cdzo72

hotppcchickie said:


> Hi boys,
> 
> I updated to the 4/18 build. No other changes or apps added or deleted. But my battery drain is approx -40 whereas it was approx -5 on the 3-04 build. What am I needing to do?
> 
> Thanks


Let it settle for a couple of days... use BetterBatteryStats to pinpoint drains if it persists

The act of flashing a ROM will sometimes (well actually most always) wreak havoc on things such as account syncing and media storage scanning

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xsever

hotppcchickie said:


> Hi boys,
> 
> I updated to the 4/18 build. No other changes or apps added or deleted. But my battery drain is approx -40 whereas it was approx -5 on the 3-04 build. What am I needing to do?
> 
> Thanks


Make sure you have cleared both caches and look in the OP of for flashing the A6 firmware. That will bring the sleep drain to -5ma.

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


----------



## nevertells

hotppcchickie said:


> Hi boys,
> 
> I updated to the 4/18 build. No other changes or apps added or deleted. But my battery drain is approx -40 whereas it was approx -5 on the 3-04 build. What am I needing to do?
> 
> Thanks


Did you clear your caches, flash A6 firmware, uninstall Google Maps, go to settings/Location Access/ turn off location services?


----------



## JohnA2u

I know low battery drain is a good thing . But... I like google maps. I like location services. I like wifi always on. If my Touchpad died after an hour I'd go to those measures but it lasts all day then I plug it in and we both go to sleep. Am I so wrong?


----------



## Colchiro

NT is just telling you how to get the lowest battery use during sleep. I've seen good battery sleep use with just the stock settings. In other words, I didn't touch location settings or uninstall anything.


----------



## JohnA2u

I know and I appreciate it. Testing and tweaking to figure out how to get optimal performance is a really good thing. I did all those things and watched those numbers fall by the soft glow of my touchpad light. It got me through the winter. Now the days are longer and it's time to unfurl the sails. What lies over the horizon? I need maps! I need plans! I need spf 30! I also need GPS but I've got my phone for that.


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> I know low battery drain is a good thing . But... I like google maps. I like location services. I like wifi always on. If my Touchpad died after an hour I'd go to those measures but it lasts all day then I plug it in and we both go to sleep. Am I so wrong?


It's kind of one of those each to his own things. There are trade offs for how we want to play. For example, I find that using "Fake GPS" keeps most of my apps happy and so I keep location services turned off. If I need Google maps, I launch my browser and use Maps that way. Colchiro is just bragging 'cause he is getting low battery drain without having to jump through all the hoops.







I've been one of the lucky ones that's never had WiFi or reboot issues, while others have been plagued with them no matter what Rom they try. And so far, I've managed to avoid any "bricking" issues.(Knocking on wood frantically)


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> It's kind of one of those each to his own things. There are trade offs for how we want to play. For example, I find that using "Fake GPS" keeps most of my apps happy and so I keep location services turned off. If I need Google maps, I launch my browser and use Maps that way. Colchiro is just bragging 'cause he is getting low battery drain without having to jump through all the hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been one of the lucky ones that's never had WiFi or reboot issues, while others have been plagued with them no matter what Rom they try. And so far, I've managed to avoid any "bricking" issues.(Knocking on wood frantically)


Honestly, and this is my opinion, these devices are very much the same. I am not buying it that hardware or the rom are to blame in the instances of individuals having odd problems. I suspect a lot of it has to do with app management / usage / methods / habbits.
For instance, if you install an app, and you decide it sucks, first, go flame the developer! j/k 8) but THEN uninstall it. A cluttered file system is a slower file system, a less stable file system. Operator habbits also play into this. Not to mention computing common sense. If you use an app ALL the time, like your e-mail, leave it running. If you use an app occasionally, do the computer a favor and get it off the stack.......don't go around with 20 apps running all the time.....it is a prescription for instability. It doesn't matter WHAT computing platform we are discussing, this applies, ESPICALLY on something highly experimental such as this HP Touchpad device running a rom it was not designed for. Mac OSX. Winbl0ws..*nix, doesn't matter. Computers WILL become unstable with lots of apps cotinuously munching on the stack. ARM compiled *nix is a fairly new sport in general, much less ARM *nix on obscure hardware meant originally for another OS. Don't expect to be able to beat the thing like you can a Mac OSX machine. These common sense pratices apply to pretty much all computing devices. Battery issues are another topic where common sense applies. You do NOT want to repeatedly take any lithium based rechargable batteries down close to zero charge The chemistry gets unstable easily in that state and you start to get crystallization in the cell. This is very detremental to the material and can lead to a spontaneous utter and total crystallation of the entire cell. Most of you have most likely had the experience of a LiIon batrery that had good capacity just suddenly go B0RK! and it is shot. That is what you see when the material in one or more of the cells has crystallized, a rapid detremental change in capacity and a refusal of the device to charge the battery. A LiIon battery certianly needs to get used because either extreme state, either fully charged or fully discharged can lead to crystallazation, more so on fully discharging than leaving the machine plugged in all the time, but if a machine IS left plugged in for a long period of time, you will also see crystallazation. I get people in my computer store ALL the time that tell me....I got a brand new battery and never used it. When I finally went to use it it crapped very quickly and won't charge now....
That is what happens when LiIon paste remains in one or the other state of charge for too long. With that in mind....don't take any LiIon batteries down super low. unless it is a necessity, do't go below 20 percent. LiIon draws like twice the charging current at 10 percent charged than it does at 20, so you also beat your charging circuits when you let the battery get below 20%


----------



## jaygo44

Hi, first post on this forum,

I have a TP that had CM9 on it, I uninstalled it with acmeuninstaller and pretty much factory reset the touchpad to new

I then installed moboot acmeinstaller3, gapps 4.1.2, and JCsullin 4/18 experimental
all works well, but i have no sound at all, nothing. I have added his previous roms and nothing, updated to 4/18, nothing
added the dock patch zip and the hangouts.zip patch and nothing.

I am stumped, I have never had this kind of problem before.

Can anyone offer advice as to why the sound does not work. I have check the settings, sound and its on. I have hit power button and sound is on on that "power" menu, still stupmed I have spent all day and nihgt trying to figure this out.

any help is appreciated


----------



## JohnA2u

Have you tried plugging in headphones? Is there sound with headphones? Sometimes the act of plugging them in and unplugging them will kick the sound on .


----------



## simon_lefisch

Can anyone recommend a good battery monitor/log app? Been going thru a few and they only give graphs of how much battery is being used. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Geekswife1992

Battery Monitor Widget by 3c

Once it is installed you need go into the settings to calibrate it for the correct battery capacity. Doing a search of this thread should help you because it has been discussed at length.
Just search for battery and you are sure to get more than enough information.


----------



## simon_lefisch

Geekswife1992 said:


> Battery Monitor Widget by 3c
> 
> Once it is installed you need go into the settings to calibrate it for the correct battery capacity. Doing a search of this thread should help you because it has been discussed at length.
> Just search for battery and you are sure to get more than enough information.


Awesome. Got it all setup. Thank you much my friend 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hotppcchickie

Sure is a lot less activity here nowadays...stability can be boring


----------



## Colchiro

Might be that summer finally got here for some of us too....


----------



## JohnA2u

Used this guide for the third time. Double PENGUINS ALL THE WAY! Thank you JCSullins, Thank you Roland Deschain, and every body that makes this magic work. WiFi connected, Google Account connected !!CORRECT DATE AND TIME!!(very important). THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## johnr11

Lose sound shortly after booting up, until I reset again.

I'm getting /dpcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/sn/pmC0D0p' Out of memory
pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p' Out of memory
write blocked ....

Sound works in CM9, and under Webos, and works for a very short while under 10, 10.1....
Funny thing was sound over my bluetooth worked ok..

I wish someone had the time to correct this, as it really is a great port otherwise....When the sound is not working it causes delays and pausing in all the apps...

Having read alot of posts, there seems to be a good number of people with this problem..

Thanks for the help in advance and keep up the fantastic work....


----------



## jcsullins

johnr11 said:


> Lose sound shortly after booting up, until I reset again.
> 
> I'm getting /dpcm_open(out) failed: cannot open device '/dev/sn/pmC0D0p' Out of memory
> pcm_write: cannot open device '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p' Out of memory
> write blocked ....
> 
> Sound works in CM9, and under Webos, and works for a very short while under 10, 10.1....
> Funny thing was sound over my bluetooth worked ok..
> 
> I wish someone had the time to correct this, as it really is a great port otherwise....When the sound is not working it causes delays and pausing in all the apps...
> 
> Having read alot of posts, there seems to be a good number of people with this problem..
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance and keep up the fantastic work....


Could you give links to some of the others who have posted with this issue.

Also, please test to see if headphones work.


----------



## hotppcchickie

100


----------



## lburgguy

Installed 10 over 9 using acmeuninstall first and all I can think or say is WOW! Thank you so much to all who toil away at this project. Thank you to all the folks who take time to reply to questions in this thread. I feel as though this collaborative effort is a huge victory and to me, a piece of history. This whole journey has been so fun. Buying the TP for $99 based on a rumor that it may support Android in the future. And then going through the various installs and versions. And now it seems more complete than ever and as a previous OP stated, stability can be boring. I call my TP my Apad, (Android-pad) and even my wife has taken to telling others the sequence of events that led us to having such a cool piece of hardware. All I can say is WOOT!


----------



## lilewis

I'm a newbie to this forum and also to installing CM, although after reading the instructions I think I'm capable of installing CM to my Touchpad

However, since this will be a 1st time install I'm going to wait a bit longer - until I read that V10.1 is stable and all features work so that I don't have to re-install the operating system a 2nd time.

I know it's impossible for the developer(s) to tell when V10.1 might reach that point, but is there a target date I might be able to anticipate?


----------



## Colchiro

Two weeks....









Seriously, install CM10, unless you require Adobe Flash, then get the latest CM9. CM10.1 is a work in progress with no guarantees....


----------



## lilewis

Thanks for the quick reply Colchiro.


----------



## Colchiro

To justify my response.... JC (and other devs that work on these roms) do it in their spare time and occasionally make a breakthrough and fix a problem. You can't predict this kind of thing and updated versions come out when they come out. Updates are coming out less and less often and other devs are concentrating on CM10.1 and possibly JC is assisting them. It's very possible that the current build may be one of his last, since it's fairly stable.

Here's where JC's builds reside: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview


----------



## JohnA2u

lilewis said:


> I'm a newbie to this forum and also to installing CM, although after reading the instructions I think I'm capable of installing CM to my Touchpad
> 
> However, since this will be a 1st time install I'm going to wait a bit longer - until I read that V10.1 is stable and all features work so that I don't have to re-install the operating system a 2nd time.
> 
> I know it's impossible for the developer(s) to tell when V10.1 might reach that point, but is there a target date I might be able to anticipate?


To clue you in a bit. Asking when a rom or update will be ready is a bit like sitting in the back of the car and saying "are we there yet?" The pat answer to the question is "two weeks". which is what Colchiro told you. I wouldn't put it on your calendar if I were you. I'd recommend you install cm9. Get that running and set up then back it up. If you want to try cm10 you can flash it right over cm9 without losing any settings. Nevertells has a guide on how to do that here somewhere.


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> To clue you in a bit. Asking when a rom or update will be ready is a bit like sitting in the back of the car and saying "are we there yet?" The pat answer to the question is "two weeks". which is what Colchiro told you. I wouldn't put it on your calendar if I were you. I'd recommend you install cm9. Get that running and set up then back it up. If you want to try cm10 you can flash it right over cm9 without losing any settings. Nevertells has a guide on how to do that here somewhere.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0304-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-31213/page__st__2470#entry1122028


----------



## Geekswife1992

lilewis said:


> I'm a newbie to this forum and also to installing CM, although after reading the instructions I think I'm capable of installing CM to my Touchpad
> 
> However, since this will be a 1st time install I'm going to wait a bit longer - until I read that V10.1 is stable and all features work so that I don't have to re-install the operating system a 2nd time.
> 
> I know it's impossible for the developer(s) to tell when V10.1 might reach that point, but is there a target date I might be able to anticipate?


Installing CM on your TP for the first time can seem daunting and a little bit scary. If you follow the directions given it really is doable. As far as re-inalling the OS or updating your ROM as new builds or versions come along, understand that process is MUCH easier. It only takes a few minutes (15 or so) and all you need is a good internet connection to download the new zip file for the ROM. I really encourage you not to let the fear of something not working perfectly stop you from enjoying this amazing experience.

As others have said, if flash video support is a big deal then install CM9 you will not be disappointed. If flash video support doesn't matter to you then go with CM10, which again will not disappoint. These are great builds and switching between them really is easy! And if you run into problems or have questions the search box at the top of the page is always available as are those who have gone before you. (trust me almost every question has been asked at least once here in this thread)


----------



## lburgguy

Geekswife1992 said:


> Installing CM on your TP for the first time can seem daunting and a little bit scary. If you follow the directions given it really is doable. As far as re-inalling the OS or updating your ROM as new builds or versions come along, understand that process is MUCH easier. It only takes a few minutes (15 or so) and all you need is a good internet connection to download the new zip file for the ROM. I really encourage you not to let the fear of something not working perfectly stop you from enjoying this amazing experience.
> 
> As others have said, if flash video support is a big deal then install CM9 you will not be disappointed. If flash video support doesn't matter to you then go with CM10, which again will not disappoint. These are great builds and switching between them really is easy! And if you run into problems or have questions the search box at the top of the page is always available as are those who have gone before you. (trust me almost every question has been asked at least once here in this thread)


I second this! Just roll your sleeves up and follow the instruction step by step. It is not nearly as daunting once you take it one step at a time. Believe me this board is out of my league but I decided to take the plunge and I can vouch for just how worth it it is. Every time you boot up the TP you will have an inner pride that you installed the OS. Not to mention the sheer fact that Android on the TP is so amazing! I have 10.0 and it in no way feels incomplete. I challenge you to take the plunge, you won't regret it.


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> -Dorregaray & Jcsullins now have an unofficial CM10 build with a working Camera. Video


Roland could you please tell me if this still valid? When I go into the Video Link and try:

Camera Launcher for Nexus 7(makes the Camera preview fullscreen):
https://play.google....tore/apps/de...

I get the following error message:

We're sorry, the requested URL was not found on this server.

Does this mean the "Camera Launcher for Nexus 7" is no longer needed or has the link changed?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

garux said:


> Roland could you please tell me if this still valid? When I go into the Video Link and try:
> 
> Camera Launcher for Nexus 7(makes the Camera preview fullscreen):
> https://play.google....tore/apps/de...
> 
> I get the following error message:
> 
> We're sorry, the requested URL was not found on this server.
> 
> Does this mean the "Camera Launcher for Nexus 7" is no longer needed or has the link changed?


Hey thanks for letting me know about this. Sometimes links get messed up when I'm moving around the OP. I just checked and its still available here.... Strange it looks like that version is gone and its an all languages version now.

Nexus 7 Camera Launcher


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey thanks for letting me know about this. Sometimes links get messed up when I'm moving around the OP. I just checked and its still available here.... Strange it looks like that version is gone and its an all languages version now.
> 
> Nexus 7 Camera Launcher


Thanks so much for getting back to me. You, Nevertells, all the developers and anyone else I missed are doing at GREAT job.


----------



## hotppcchickie

The last few days my touchpad has been acting so strange. Really whacked actually. Icons disappearing, apps not opening or randomly opening, no responsiveness and countles other odd behaviors. No new apps installed or changes.

A reboot sets it straight, until the demons come back...

Anyone else?

I hope "2 weeks" comes soon


----------



## Colchiro

Check your battery stats and see what's using a bunch of the battery that shouldn't (something other than "display").

Then hopefully it's an app (not android system, which could be anything).

I'm guessing battery life is sucking and when you see the app, you'll remember that it's been acting goofy too.


----------



## hotppcchickie

Colchiro said:


> Check your battery stats and see what's using a bunch of the battery that shouldn't (something other than "display").
> 
> Then hopefully it's an app (not android system, which could be anything).
> 
> I'm guessing battery life is sucking and when you see the app, you'll remember that it's been acting goofy too.


thanks Colchiro but nothing. I wonder if I should reinstall cm10?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hotppcchickie said:


> thanks Colchiro but nothing. I wonder if I should reinstall cm10?


 Do you happen to have a Nandroid backup you could restore? This sounds a little freaky I hope its not hardware related. Also try reflashing the Rom and Gapps, its worth a shot before doing a full reinstall. If you don't have a Nandroid backup make on before you reinstall and try flashing that after. Good luck with it, keep us posted.


----------



## hotppcchickie

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Do you happen to have a Nandroid backup you could restore? This sounds a little freaky I hope its not hardware related. Also try reflashing the Rom and Gapps, its worth a shot before doing a full reinstall. If you don't have a Nandroid backup make on before you reinstall and try flashing that after. Good luck with it, keep us posted.


Thank Roland! Yes I restored from my backup and all good so far. y'all are amazing!!!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hotppcchickie said:


> Thank Roland! Yes I restored from my backup and all good so far. y'all are amazing!!!


Great news! Glad its all working again properly for you, time to test that TouchPad out with some regular usage. Those Nandroid backups can be a real lifesaver


----------



## t911

Help !!
I had CM9 on my TP and everything worked fine. Then a few days ago, I noticed that my wifi does not work. It does not turn on. If I try to turn it on, it shows "*Turning wi-fi on .*." and sits there for ever. Wifi router is okay because other devices and the TP on webos connects fine. In CM9 and CM10, When I go to the Advanced tab for wifi, it shows "*MAC address Unavailable*"

I have tried the following:
Flashed CM10,
Reset Touchpad to default factory, then reinstalled CM10,
Uninstalled CM10, installed CM9

No luck so far. I am hoping someone here has seen this behavior

Thanks.


----------



## Colchiro

Does your wifi work if you boot into webOS?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

t911 said:


> Help !!
> I had CM9 on my TP and everything worked fine. Then a few days ago, I noticed that my wifi does not work. It does not turn on. If I try to turn it on, it shows "*Turning wi-fi on .*." and sits there for ever. Wifi router is okay because other devices and the TP on webos connects fine. In CM9 and CM10, When I go to the Advanced tab for wifi, it shows "*MAC address Unavailable*"
> 
> I have tried the following:
> Flashed CM10,
> Reset Touchpad to default factory, then reinstalled CM10,
> Uninstalled CM10, installed CM9
> 
> No luck so far. I am hoping someone here has seen this behavior
> 
> Thanks.


Have you tried resetting the router settings? It sound like your filter the devices via their Mac addresses.


----------



## t911

Colchiro said:


> Have you tried resetting the router settings? It sound like your filter the devices via their Mac addresses.


Router does not have MAC filtering on. The fact that the Touchpad shows '*MAC address Unavailable'**in the network settings suggests it's the device.*


----------



## JohnA2u

t911 said:


> Help !!
> I had CM9 on my TP and everything worked fine. Then a few days ago, I noticed that my wifi does not work. It does not turn on. If I try to turn it on, it shows "*Turning wi-fi on .*." and sits there for ever. Wifi router is okay because other devices and the TP on webos connects fine. In CM9 and CM10, When I go to the Advanced tab for wifi, it shows "*MAC address Unavailable*"
> 
> I have tried the following:
> Flashed CM10,
> Reset Touchpad to default factory, then reinstalled CM10,
> Uninstalled CM10, installed CM9
> 
> No luck so far. I am hoping someone here has seen this behavior
> 
> Thanks.


"Cm9 was working fine then suddenly no WiFi". 
"WiFi works fine in webOS" so not a hardware problem.
Factory data reset didn't fix it and new firmware didn't fix it and resetting the router didn't fix it.

Sounds like a buggy app or app update t me. When you do a reset or firmware update and log in to your Google account, Google will automatically restore many of your apps. If your problem is caused by an auto restored app it will re appear every tie you set up your account. Try a "controlled data reset". do a factory data reset but don't allow Google to restore apps and settings. See if your problem goes away. Add your apps back in a few at a time and watch for the problem to come back.


----------



## nevertells

@t911
"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Router does not have MAC filtering on. The fact that the Touchpad shows '[/background]*MAC address Unavailable'**in the network settings suggests it's the device."*
*Have you tried a complete uninstall and a clean install? Don't install any apps, just set up WiFi and test and see what happens.*

*Also, you need to try on a different router, like at MacDonald's or the library. That will rule out an issue with your router.*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> "Cm9 was working fine then suddenly no WiFi".
> "WiFi works fine in webOS" so not a hardware problem.
> Factory data reset didn't fix it and new firmware didn't fix it and resetting the router didn't fix it.
> 
> Sounds like a buggy app or app update t me. When you do a reset or firmware update and log in to your Google account, Google will automatically restore many of your apps. If your problem is caused by an auto restored app it will re appear every tie you set up your account. Try a "controlled data reset". do a factory data reset but don't allow Google to restore apps and settings. See if your problem goes away. Add your apps back in a few at a time and watch for the problem to come back.


Don't forget to tell him about nandroid backups. OH and he didn't try resetting the router he just asked for help then ignored the suggestion







 Clearly hes got it under control and doesn't need our help. Heck he even says he ruled out the device already but resettng that


----------



## t911

RolandDeschain79 said:


> @t911
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Router does not have MAC filtering on. The fact that the Touchpad shows '[/background]*MAC address Unavailable'**in the network settings suggests it's the device."*
> *Have you tried a complete uninstall and a clean install? Don't install any apps, just set up WiFi and test and see what happens.*
> 
> *Also, you need to try on a different router, like at MacDonald's or the library. That will rule out an issue with your router.*


Have not been able to install any apps because there is no wifi conectivity. All I am trying to do is turn wifi on but it does not turn on.


----------



## nevertells

t911 said:


> I tried the reset router but it did not help. Also, note that I am not even trying to connect to a wifi network. I do not even see the list of available networks.
> All I see when I go to the wi-fi setting is: Turning Wi-Fi on.... It remains this way for ever... If I select advanced wi-fi, it says Unavailable under MAC address.
> 
> I also uninstalled cm10/cm9 completely several times and installed CM10 several times using ACMEInstaller3.
> 
> Have not been able to install any apps because there is no wifi conectivity. All I am trying to do is turn wifi on but it does not turn on.


You are starting to wear everyone's patience thin my friend. Are you even reading what we suggest?


----------



## JohnA2u

Were you able to log in to your Google account after your reset? Make sure airplane mode is off.

Nevertells, yes sometimes it feels like you are shouting into an empty closet. On the other hand these little mysteries are like throwing a tennis ball in front of a Labrador Retriever. It takes all my will power not to try to fetch it.


----------



## t911

JohnA2u said:


> Were you able to log in to your Google account after your reset? Make sure airplane mode is off.
> 
> Nevertells, yes sometimes it feels like you are shouting into an empty closet. On the other hand these little mysteries are like throwing a tennis ball in front of a Labrador Retriever. It takes all my will power not to try to fetch it.


Cannot login to google account because there is no wifi. airplane mode is off. I also tried turning airplane mode on and off..
when I reboot into cm10, it comes up with wi-fi off. I go to turn it on and that is where it says Turning wi-fi on and it sits there....

Please remember that wifi works when in webos .


----------



## Geekswife1992

t911 said:


> Cannot login to google account because there is no wifi. airplane mode is off. I also tried turning airplane mode on and off..
> when I reboot into cm10, it comes up with wi-fi off. I go to turn it on and that is where it says Turning wi-fi on and it sits there....
> 
> Please remember that wifi works when in webos .


Okay, t911, I know EXACTLY what you mean as this has happened to me several times over the last few weeks. You try to turn wifi on and .....
nothing! Then it won't let you deselect the wifi to toggle it off. Drives me nuts! Because I have yet to determine what causes it. I think it may have been an app or combination of apps because I reset mine got it connected and it finally has stayed working normally for a couple of weeks now.

While I cannot tell you how or what exactly made it work before I completely reset the darn thing, these are things that I tried and eventually it came back:
1. I booted into recovery and cleared both caches
2. I rebooted and tried to connect wifi
3. I booted into recovery and cleared both caches
4. I rebooted and tried to connect wifi
5. I turned on bluetooth (read that suggestion somewhere)
6. Checked wifi again
7. Turned off bluetooth
8. Checked wifi again
9. Repeat all of the above in various order

Seriously, I had to boot and reboot my tablet at least 20 times in a row once to get the wifi to even start up. I didn't post about it because I couldn't pinpoint enough details. What caused it to work on one boot but not another, what fixed it. I think it is related to an app somewhere that I downloaded and stuck around even after I did a data reset. Since I wiped it clean and dwindled my apps a lot it has been much better.


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> Were you able to log in to your Google account after your reset? Make sure airplane mode is off.
> 
> Nevertells, yes sometimes it feels like you are shouting into an empty closet. On the other hand these little mysteries are like throwing a tennis ball in front of a Labrador Retriever. It takes all my will power not to try to fetch it.


If you have never seen the issue described it is hard to imagine sometimes. He said right from the start that he couldn't even see a list of networks because the wifi radio never gets turned on completely or never registers. But all works fine in webOS. Every suggestion he replied to politely and tried to explain why he couldn't follow every suggestion. (hard to sign into Google account if there is no wifi radio on to do so) Obviously he had reset the tablet too with no change.
I only bring this up as a reminder to be patient with one another and read carefully.


----------



## JohnA2u

I read on another forum about a similar problem. Turned out that airplane mode was actually on even though it showed as off in settings. I believe the solution was Android assistant app showing the airplane mode as on. Then turning it off from there. Of course if you can't login to your Google account you can't install that app.

I suppose it may be possible to side load the apk while in webos then boot into android o install it.

My apologies for any snippiness perceived on previous posts.


----------



## t911

Geekswife1992 said:


> Okay, t911, I know EXACTLY what you mean as this has happened to me several times over the last few weeks. You try to turn wifi on and .....
> nothing! Then it won't let you deselect the wifi to toggle it off. Drives me nuts! Because I have yet to determine what causes it. I think it may have been an app or combination of apps because I reset mine got it connected and it finally has stayed working normally for a couple of weeks now.
> 
> While I cannot tell you how or what exactly made it work before I completely reset the darn thing, these are things that I tried and eventually it came back:
> 1. I booted into recovery and cleared both caches
> 2. I rebooted and tried to connect wifi
> 3. I booted into recovery and cleared both caches
> 4. I rebooted and tried to connect wifi
> 5. I turned on bluetooth (read that suggestion somewhere)
> 6. Checked wifi again
> 7. Turned off bluetooth
> 8. Checked wifi again
> 9. Repeat all of the above in various order
> 
> Seriously, I had to boot and reboot my tablet at least 20 times in a row once to get the wifi to even start up. I didn't post about it because I couldn't pinpoint enough details. What caused it to work on one boot but not another, what fixed it. I think it is related to an app somewhere that I downloaded and stuck around even after I did a data reset. Since I wiped it clean and dwindled my apps a lot it has been much better.


Thanks for the post. I was beginning to give up hope. I will try JohnA2Us suggestion as well before I go crazy rebooting

I looked at the logs and see the following (if it makes any sense)
failed to init ath6kl core.


----------



## Geekswife1992

JohnA2u, no apologies needed. We all want to help and sometimes we get too eager. (I've eaten lots of egg here)

t911, I think I might be able to help you!
LOL I wrote too soon about my issue being gone. Just for kicks I went into settings and tapped the wifi off button and guess what? When I tried to turn it back on...you guessed it - nothing! Stays on turning wifi on without actually engaging or registering the wifi radio being on. I have found some steps that repeatedly work for me to get the wifi radio on and registered with the system.
Here goes:

In settings, try to turn the wifi off/on if the button will not go into the on position, try using the power widget that can be placed on the homescreen to get the wifi button in the setting menu to show on. The wifi will not likely start up but you need that button in the on position. It may take a few tries to get it to turn on. Once it is in the on position reboot the tablet. From there it should connect on its own or you might have to use the power widget toggle. Just give it a minute or so to register.

The key seems to be that wifi button being in the on position not the off when the tablet it rebooted.

Now my wifi setting are wifi on during sleep: never, wifi idle, 15 minutes. These settings work fine until I manually turn the wifi off. Then I have to go through these steps to get it running again.


----------



## JohnA2u

Yeah I really think Airplane mode is stuck on somehow. Here is a link to that other forum I was mentioning. When you try to turn on wifi it is forced back off. 
http://www.forum.lepanlife.com/thread-1164.html?highlight=airplane+mode


----------



## nevertells

t911 said:


> Cannot login to google account because there is no wifi. airplane mode is off. I also tried turning airplane mode on and off..
> when I reboot into cm10, it comes up with wi-fi off. I go to turn it on and that is where it says Turning wi-fi on and it sits there....
> 
> Please remember that wifi works when in webos .


Where don't you get, go try a different access point(router)?


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> If you have never seen the issue described it is hard to imagine sometimes. He said right from the start that he couldn't even see a list of networks because the wifi radio never gets turned on completely or never registers. But all works fine in webOS. Every suggestion he replied to politely and tried to explain why he couldn't follow every suggestion. (hard to sign into Google account if there is no wifi radio on to do so) Obviously he had reset the tablet too with no change.
> I only bring this up as a reminder to be patient with one another and read carefully.


I appreciate your concern GW, but it has been suggested that he reset his router, no where has he acknowledged doing so. It has been suggested that he completely uninstall and do a clean install, no where has he acknowledged doing so. It has been suggested that he take his tablet and try it using a different access point such as MacDonald's or the public library, no where has he acknowledged doing so. All these are steps in ruling out all possible issues that could be causing his problem. One has to cover all the bases to resolve a problem. And when folks offer suggestions, the person asking for help needs to acknowledge trying the suggestion or explain why he or she cannot. You have seen me around here long enough to know I will bend over backwards to help someone, but when the person keeps reiterating the same complaint, I tend to put them on ignore. You have some good ideas, hopefully one will help. See ya!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

t911 said:


> I tried the reset router but it did not help. Also, note that I am not even trying to connect to a wifi network. I do not even see the list of available networks.
> All I see when I go to the wi-fi setting is: Turning Wi-Fi on.... It remains this way for ever... If I select advanced wi-fi, it says Unavailable under MAC address.
> 
> I also uninstalled cm10/cm9 completely several times and installed CM10 several times using ACMEInstaller3.
> 
> Have not been able to install any apps because there is no wifi conectivity. All I am trying to do is turn wifi on but it does not turn on.


Geekswife1992 Has some good suggestions I would go down the list and try them all. Good job there GW92 all us gents are grumpy today, myself included damn summer cold







Grammar and spelling, you go out the window today. 

Oh right and This app has helped a few folks with that exact problem. Silly me forgot all about it. People say it works perfectly or not at all






There is an apk link in the videos description since you don't have working Wifi to install it.


----------



## JohnA2u

@ roland He could download it in webos and then switch to android to install it correct? 
Better yet side load the app.
If you have another android device download the WiFi fix or android assistant app. Then get "app back up and restore" app. Back up the apps then copy the back ups to your computer or email them to yourself. Connect your touchpad via the USB cable to the computer and copy the apps (apk) to the touchpad. Disconnect, find the apk Fies and touch them to install.
@nevertells it seems he cannot see any wifi networks so going to McDonalds isn't going to do him any good. The problem isn't just connecting to available networks. He can't see any networks. WiFi won't turn on. I don't think we were catching that at first.


----------



## hotppcchickie

Moved to 10.1 forum.

sorry...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> @ roland He could download it in webos and then switch to android to install it correct?
> Better yet side load the app.
> If you have another android device download the WiFi fix or android assistant app. Then get "app back up and restore" app. Back up the apps then copy the back ups to your computer or email them to yourself. Connect your touchpad via the USB cable to the computer and copy the apps (apk) to the touchpad. Disconnect, find the apk Fies and touch them to install.
> @nevertells it seems he cannot see any wifi networks so going to McDonalds isn't going to do him any good. The problem isn't just connecting to available networks. He can't see any networks. WiFi won't turn on. I don't think we were catching that at first.


RIght you are, always good to have several options. I didn't think of downloading it in WebOS. I'm interested to see if he posts back with some results. People often ask for the advise then you never hear from them again









App back up and restore looks interesting, i'll have to try it out


----------



## Geekswife1992

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Geekswife1992 Has some good suggestions I would go down the list and try them all. Good job there GW92 all us gents are grumpy today, myself included damn summer cold :_con:Grammar and spelling, you go out the window today. As a last ditch effort and this is probably a bit silly, you might want to try reflashing the CM9 Wifi Driver. Seems like you've tried everything else and I was posting links to it already today and suggestion wild fix solutions.
> 
> Download Wi-Fi Driver V4.3.2:
> 
> Oh right and This app has helped a few folks with that exact problem. Silly me forgot all about it. People say it works perfectly or not at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an apk link in the videos description since you don't have working Wifi to install it.


Roland, just for fun I downloaded the CM9 wifi driver and tried it since I can mimic t911's problem. For me it made the problem worse. I was not able to get the wifi button in settings to move from the off position no matter what I tried. (all of my previous tricks plus a few others based on suggestions I read here) And when I restored my nandroid I had a heck of a time getting the wifi radio to turn on.

Once connected it works perfectly. Even upon waking from sleep. It is ONLY a problem when the wifi is shut off manually. As long as the wifi is on when the TP is shut off I can reboot it without any problems turning on wifi. Just as t911 stated my wifi works perfectly in webOS.

Because of issues with apps and I have a pretty reliable work around for this issue I am reluctant to install anything else on my TP right now. I agree with JohnA2u, this is an issue with the airplane mode somehow getting engaged and no way to turn it off without several reboots.

Cheers


----------



## JohnA2u

@Roland
App back up and restore is a great app. It will automatically back up your apps and keep an archive of the most recent past versions. Great to have when an update becomes incompatible. You can just roll back that single app. Also you can sort your installed apps by date installed which can be useful with the kind of problem we have been discussing here. Its a must have app in my opinion. You should make a video!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.infolife.appbackup&hl=en


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Geekswife1992 said:


> [/size]
> @Roland
> App back up and restore is a great app. It will automatically back up your apps and keep an archive of the most recent past versions. Great to have when an update becomes incompatible. You can just roll back that single app. Also you can sort your installed apps by date installed which can be useful with the kind of problem we have been discussing here. Its a must have app in my opinion. You should make a video!
> https://play.google....appbackup&hl=en


A really interesting find I can't wait to give it a try







 Quick questions about it though, does the app archiving take up a lot of space? I tend to run out of storage space often and keep having to move around data, so I was just wondering if the app would get rather large overtime? Thanks for the app suggestion, it might make a useful video too


----------



## hotppcchickie

I tried out 10.1 & really looooved the stock launcher. I was wondering if there is a stock cm10 jellybean launcher as I don't like trebuchet and apex go launcher etc are just OK..would lova stock google one...


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> @Roland
> App back up and restore is a great app. It will automatically back up your apps and keep an archive of the most recent past versions. Great to have when an update becomes incompatible. You can just roll back that single app. Also you can sort your installed apps by date installed which can be useful with the kind of problem we have been discussing here. Its a must have app in my opinion. You should make a video!
> https://play.google....appbackup&hl=en


This definitely has it's application. It's not Titanium Backup, which backs up the app and data.


----------



## JohnA2u

I've never paid too much attention to the storage space it takes. Most of my movies, pictures videos documents etc are in cloud storage of one sort or the other. I don't know how it will affect the space limitations on the touchpad. Back ups are saved on the sdcard not in the internal storage.(which on every other tablet I've owned is removable). I wonder if it might be possible to save the backups to drop box. I'll check it out. You can set the backup path but I didn't see a way to set it to dropbox.

@Nevertells-true its not Titanium backup but it is simple to use and does not require root.


----------



## t911

Geekswife1992 said:


> Roland, just for fun I downloaded the CM9 wifi driver and tried it since I can mimic t911's problem. For me it made the problem worse. I was not able to get the wifi button in settings to move from the off position no matter what I tried. (all of my previous tricks plus a few others based on suggestions I read here) And when I restored my nandroid I had a heck of a time getting the wifi radio to turn on.
> 
> Once connected it works perfectly. Even upon waking from sleep. It is ONLY a problem when the wifi is shut off manually. As long as the wifi is on when the TP is shut off I can reboot it without any problems turning on wifi. Just as t911 stated my wifi works perfectly in webOS.
> 
> Because of issues with apps and I have a pretty reliable work around for this issue I am reluctant to install anything else on my TP right now. I agree with JohnA2u, this is an issue with the airplane mode somehow getting engaged and no way to turn it off without several reboots.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks to everyone who tried to help me on this one. Unfortunately, none of the routes led to any success. I tried all of GWs suggestions, the wifi fix app, the android assistant app and the wifi driver flashing. I even reflashed webos couple of times. I also flashed cm7, cm9 and cm10 several times using windows 7, windoes 8 and windows XP.
What I have seen is that the wi-fi on/off button in settings always comes up greyed (suggesting that it is disabled )and it is not the grey for being turned of off .

The logs show "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]failed to init ath6kl core" which I guess is the root cause of the problem but why it works in webos is beyond me.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]At this point, I am ready to give up but once again, I want to thank everyone who help folks like me.[/background]


----------



## nevertells

t911 said:


> Thanks to everyone who tried to help me on this one. Unfortunately, none of the routes led to any success. I tried all of GWs suggestions, the wifi fix app, the android assistant app and the wifi driver flashing. I even reflashed webos couple of times. I also flashed cm7, cm9 and cm10 several times using windows 7, windoes 8 and windows XP.
> What I have seen is that the wi-fi on/off button in settings always comes up greyed (suggesting that it is disabled )and it is not the grey for being turned of off .
> 
> The logs show "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]failed to init ath6kl core" which I guess is the root cause of the problem but why it works in webos is beyond me.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]At this point, I am ready to give up but once again, I want to thank everyone who help folks like me.[/background]


My question is why it works for virtually everyone else and not you. You and GW are the only two I have seen mention this issue. Back in the days of CM7 and CM9 when WiFi had serious connection issues on practically everyone's TouchPad, J.C. Sullins finally came to the rescue. That has been over a year ago and until CM10.1 came along, I did not have a single WiFi issue on either of my TouchPads. And that is very resolvable by just turning WiFi off and back on. Hopefully someone will figure out what is causing this and we will get back the great WiFi functionality that we have in CM9 and 10.

The sad part is, unless a large number of people are having a problem, you are not going to find a developer who is willing to devote time to resolving it. If you cannot find a particular CM Rom that works for you, I don't know how you are going to fix this short of another TouchPad or a different tablet. Good luck finding something that works for you.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Roland, as you requested I downloaded the widget apps from the playstore and gave each of them a try. Unfortunately, I found no improvement. Turning off the wifi manually simply cuts the wifi radio all together until at least one reboot restores (usually several are needed)

Because I hadn't done so before I also redownloaded the 3-18 ROM and gapps. Same deal. I have no idea exactly what happened or when. It was only after a lot of trial and error that I realized that it was the action of turning off the wifi that started the problem.

As I stated before once it is engaged it works perfectly! For which I am grateful. I have been one of the few that never really had connectivity issues and really I still don't. If the radio is engaged I am connected in seconds.

I feel bad for you t911, because I know how frustrating this problem is.

Note: I tested fresh download of ROM just before starting this post. After 10 reboots I am now connected. Note to self DO NOT TOUCH THE WIFI BUTTONS!


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> Roland, as you requested I downloaded the widget apps from the playstore and gave each of them a try. Unfortunately, I found no improvement. Turning off the wifi manually simply cuts the wifi radio all together until at least one reboot restores (usually several are needed)
> 
> Because I hadn't done so before I also redownloaded the 3-18 ROM and gapps. Same deal. I have no idea exactly what happened or when. It was only after a lot of trial and error that I realized that it was the action of turning off the wifi that started the problem.
> 
> As I stated before once it is engaged it works perfectly! For which I am grateful. I have been one of the few that never really had connectivity issues and really I still don't. If the radio is engaged I am connected in seconds.
> 
> I feel bad for you t911, because I know how frustrating this problem is.
> 
> Note: I tested fresh download of ROM just before starting this post. After 10 reboots I am now connected. Note to self DO NOT TOUCH THE WIFI BUTTONS!


What do you have the WiFi advanced setting for "Keep WiFi on during sleep" set to, never or always? And now I'm confused. I see you posting in the CM10 thread and the CM10.1 thread. So, same question again, which Rom are you running?

And just out of curiosity, what is the pic you are using for your avatar of?


----------



## JohnA2u

nevertells said:


> My question is why it works for virtually everyone else and not you. You and GW are the only two I have seen mention this issue. Back in the days of CM7 and CM9 when WiFi had serious connection issues on practically everyone's TouchPad, J.C. Sullins finally came to the rescue. That has been over a year ago and until CM10.1 came along, I did not have a single WiFi issue on either of my TouchPads. And that is very resolvable by just turning WiFi off and back on. Hopefully someone will figure out what is causing this and we will get back the great WiFi functionality that we have in CM9 and 10.
> 
> The sad part is, unless a large number of people are having a problem, you are not going to find a developer who is willing to devote time to resolving it. If you cannot find a particular CM Rom that works for you, I don't know how you are going to fix this short of another TouchPad or a different tablet. Good luck finding something that works for you.


Nevertells that is exactly why I find these forums so interesting. Every bodies got the same hardware and every bodies got the same software (some variation there of course). So what is different? A hardware defect, a bad install, a bad app, just plain user error like wrong date and time. Nobodies got Bluetooth. Well that's the ROM. One guys tablet plays "free bird" everytime he turns it on? We should be able to get to the bottom of that one.


----------



## Thanatos65

Geekswife1992 said:


> Okay, t911, I know EXACTLY what you mean as this has happened to me several times over the last few weeks. You try to turn wifi on and .....
> nothing! Then it won't let you deselect the wifi to toggle it off. Drives me nuts! Because I have yet to determine what causes it. I think it may have been an app or combination of apps because I reset mine got it connected and it finally has stayed working normally for a couple of weeks now.
> 
> While I cannot tell you how or what exactly made it work before I completely reset the darn thing, these are things that I tried and eventually it came back:
> 1. I booted into recovery and cleared both caches
> 2. I rebooted and tried to connect wifi
> 3. I booted into recovery and cleared both caches
> 4. I rebooted and tried to connect wifi
> 5. I turned on bluetooth (read that suggestion somewhere)
> 6. Checked wifi again
> 7. Turned off bluetooth
> 8. Checked wifi again
> 9. Repeat all of the above in various order
> 
> Seriously, I had to boot and reboot my tablet at least 20 times in a row once to get the wifi to even start up. I didn't post about it because I couldn't pinpoint enough details. What caused it to work on one boot but not another, what fixed it. I think it is related to an app somewhere that I downloaded and stuck around even after I did a data reset. Since I wiped it clean and dwindled my apps a lot it has been much better.


 I have had the same problem where the Wi-Fi won't turn off or on, it just hangs. I have rebooted and powered down the unit and it still won't connect. The precurso to this problem is that the Wi-Fi symbol won't turn blue, it just stays gray.

I have fixed it by going into recovery wiping the cache partition and the dalvik cache. I then power on and it works. I am running CM9. If it happens again I would be glad to send any information possible to help find the cause of this problem.


----------



## Thanatos65

nevertells said:


> Where don't you get, go try a different access point(router)?


 Resetting the router will not help. I had this problem today as well, the screen will either lock on "Turning Wi-Fi off..." or "Turning Wi-Fi on.....". It will not do anything with the Wi-Fi at that point, the slider is greyed out and cannot be moved because it is locked up.

I manually turn my Wi-Fi off several times. I do this because I connect to a secured network at my work, and many times when I come in in the morning the TP will say that I am connected to the network, but the symbol in the corner is grey instead of blue and I cannot get internet access. If I try to connect to one of the other wireless networks here at work it just says saved for that network and doesn't even attempt a connection.
If I manually turn the Wi-Fi slider off and then, if it doesn't lock up, back on again, the problem goes away and I can connect and the Wi-Fi symbo is blue.

How can I help the devs with logs or other things to try and figure out what is the problem.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Geekswife1992 said:


> What do you have the WiFi advanced setting for "Keep WiFi on during sleep" set to, never or always? And now I'm confused. I see you posting in the CM10 thread and the CM10.1 thread. So, same question again, which Rom are you running?
> 
> And just out of curiosity, what is the pic you are using for your avatar of?


Sorry for the confusion. Typo. I am using CM10 the 4-18 ROM. I believe I posted a couple of times in the CM10.1 about the blue-tooth issue and made at least one off topic comment. I haven't switched to the CM10.1 ROMs because I use a wireless keyboard on occasion. Again sorry for the confusion.

My avatar picture is a bit strange I know. This was one of my family's pet rats named Asher. For whatever reason I was his favorite human and he absolutely loved to sit on the top of my TP. In the picture I am trying to read a book while he sits on top.


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Typo. I am using CM10 the 4-18 ROM. I believe I posted a couple of times in the CM10.1 about the blue-tooth issue and made at least one off topic comment. I haven't switched to the CM10.1 ROMs because I use a wireless keyboard on occasion. Again sorry for the confusion.
> 
> My avatar picture is a bit strange I know. This was one of my family's pet rats named Asher. For whatever reason I was his favorite human and he absolutely loved to sit on the top of my TP. In the picture I am trying to read a book while he sits on top.


I thought it was a rodent, but it's kind of dark and I didn't want to get into trouble saying something like "cute kid".









You didn't answer my question about your WiFi settings. And do you have WiFi Optimization turned off? Have you tried an older CM10 by J.C or CM9?


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> I thought it was a rodent, but it's kind of dark and I didn't want to get into trouble saying something like "cute kid".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question about your WiFi settings. And do you have WiFi Optimization turned off? Have you tried an older CM10 by J.C or CM9?


lol, he thought he was a human so it would have been all good.









Actually, if you read closely I did answer you. I quoted the first post in which I shared my wifi settings. No, I have not yet tried an older version of CM9 or CM10. I will have to recharge my battery and set aside the time to wipe and test.


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

Any news for the official nightly of CM10? Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79

DroidTouchpad_22 said:


> Any news for the official nightly of CM10? Thanks


You might find this interesting.

[ROM GUIDE] CM10.1 Unofficial Builds on the HP TouchPad Android 4.2.2


----------



## nevertells

DroidTouchpad_22 said:


> Any news for the official nightly of CM10? Thanks


Ain't gonna happen. We will have to live with what we have now and that ain't bad.


----------



## greco_wolf

Hi - Ive been running CM10 for a while now - and am happy with it.

But has anyone tried the Cm10.1? is it worth doing , and is it a simple flash over and wipe cache?

I'm curious, but dont want to screw up a perfectly good system I have, but I cant help but be tempted

Appreciate anyone's advice or experience if they have done it.


----------



## Teejai

To be honest if it's running perfect I wouldn't touch it!

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nevertells

greco_wolf said:


> Hi - Ive been running CM10 for a while now - and am happy with it.
> 
> But has anyone tried the Cm10.1? is it worth doing , and is it a simple flash over and wipe cache?
> 
> I'm curious, but dont want to screw up a perfectly good system I have, but I cant help but be tempted
> 
> Appreciate anyone's advice or experience if they have done it.


If you managed to get CM10 installed on your TouchPad, then you should be able to install CM10.1. I concur with what Teejai said, the old adage" if it ain't broke, don't fix it" applies here. However, where is the fun in that when talking about the TouchPad. And that is what is so great with rooting a device, one can make a Nandroid backup, place a safety copy on their PC, and go about testing CM10.1 and see for themselves how they like it. If it doesn't go well or you don't like it, then just restore your backup. First thing you need to do is go to this link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-cm101-unofficial-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad-android-422-edited-62813/ and read, read read and watch the videos that Roland has worked on so hard. And then read some more. Nice thing that you are already running CM10 means that you have a corruption free and properly sized /system for Jelly Bean. I'll leave it up to you whether you try installing CM10.1 over the top of CM10. Some have done it without any ill effects, others have not. You could also do a clean install and then do an advanced restore with CWM and restore data only. I have done both. Now go read!


----------



## theechap

Lots of new jelly bean commits. I hope a new build isn't too far away.


----------



## Lothinator

theechap said:


> Lots of new jelly bean commits. I hope a new build isn't too far away.


Still waiting for a golden version of 10.1 where it works as well as cm10. Still using 04-18 CM10 myself and just can't give up the stability. It's hard following all these different versions of cm10.1 though and to know if any have reached "stable"... schizoid seems to be all anyone really talks about, and I don't want that within 30 feet of my device (too many variables)..


----------



## jcsullins

t911 said:


> Thanks for the post. I was beginning to give up hope. I will try JohnA2Us suggestion as well before I go crazy rebooting
> 
> I looked at the logs and see the following (if it makes any sense)
> failed to init ath6kl core.


That means the wifi driver failed to initialize the hardware. Why would this start to happen all of a sudden? My guess is a hardware related issue.

Seeing the full log (dmesg) that included that "failed to init ath6kl core" might give more clues.


----------



## Geekswife1992

jcsullins said:


> That means the wifi driver failed to initialize the hardware. Why would this start to happen all of a sudden? My guess is a hardware related issue.
> 
> Seeing the full log (dmesg) that included that "failed to init ath6kl core" might give more clues.


jcsullins, I don't know if these logs are what you need but I can mimic this issue. I have no idea why, but if I manally turn off wifi in settings or using a wiget I cannot get it to turn back on without several reboots and lots of attempts at turning wifi on and off.

Now one of these logs actually captured the ONE and only time the wifi has turned back on by itself in several weeks.

I really hope this is able to help determine whether this is a hardware issue because I use this Touchpad for work purposes and if I need to replace it soon I'd like a heads up.

Thanks for all that you have contributed to the Android community.

https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

theechap said:


> Lots of new jelly bean commits. I hope a new build isn't too far away.


Me too


----------



## clhdpgh

jcsullins said:


> That means the wifi driver failed to initialize the hardware. Why would this start to happen all of a sudden? My guess is a hardware related issue.
> 
> Seeing the full log (dmesg) that included that "failed to init ath6kl core" might give more clues.


Ok I don't think this is hardware. I started having wifi issues on the cm10 preview rom. I did a full acmeuninstall, reflashed the A6 drivers and even did a full webos re install BEFORE I attempted any of the 10.1 roms, none would connect. I acme uninstalled and re installed cm 10 and I still get no connection. Rebooted into WebOS and boom connected on the first try. I have been using the CM10 Preview rom happily since about a week after the release and never had any connection problems until yesterday. I made no changes to the unit at all other than some games and such.

Help!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Geekswife1992 said:


> jcsullins, I don't know if these logs are what you need but I can mimic this issue. I have no idea why, but if I manally turn off wifi in settings or using a wiget I cannot get it to turn back on without several reboots and lots of attempts at turning wifi on and off.
> 
> Now one of these logs actually captured the ONE and only time the wifi has turned back on by itself in several weeks.
> 
> I really hope this is able to help determine whether this is a hardware issue because I use this Touchpad for work purposes and if I need to replace it soon I'd like a heads up.
> 
> Thanks for all that you have contributed to the Android community.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public


Thanks for posting the log for our talented developer to examine but it appears the link is no good. Maybe its my tethered internet connection but it doesn't appear to go anywhere (powers been out for hours). You could always copy and paste it here in a code post [co de] Your Data Here [/code] or [sp oiler] Your data Here [/spoiler] *note don't leave a space in the first word. The data can be copy and pasted elsewhere for easy observation.



Code:


 Post your log here




Spoiler



Post your log here


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> jcsullins, I don't know if these logs are what you need but I can mimic this issue. I have no idea why, but if I manally turn off wifi in settings or using a wiget I cannot get it to turn back on without several reboots and lots of attempts at turning wifi on and off.
> 
> Now one of these logs actually captured the ONE and only time the wifi has turned back on by itself in several weeks.
> 
> I really hope this is able to help determine whether this is a hardware issue because I use this Touchpad for work purposes and if I need to replace it soon I'd like a heads up.
> 
> Thanks for all that you have contributed to the Android community.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public


Roland is right. That is just the url to Dropbox. You have to log in to your Dropbox account and request a link for the file you want to share and post that, or do what he suggested.


----------



## theechap

I've been messing around with 10.1 and it made me realize that I can't get MX Player to play fullscreen like I used to be able to on CM9 and can on 10.1. Since I'm back to the JC 4/18 build, is there a way to make movies play completely fullscreen (losing the bottom bar and the dots)? I have a lot of 4x3 movies that I'd like to take advantage of the whole screen.

I did a few searches but all the info seemed old and not about CM10.


----------



## Geekswife1992

http://db.tt/oajjrudC

Sorry about that. My bad. I haven't used Dropbox to share a file publicly and I didn't take the time to read carefully. DOH!

Let us try again. And sorry for having the links positioned so poorly in this post. I got tired of fighting with Dolphin /Swift keyboard to get it right.

Cheers

http://db.tt/2rImnK5g


----------



## RolandDeschain79

theechap said:


> I've been messing around with 10.1 and it made me realize that I can't get MX Player to play fullscreen like I used to be able to on CM9 and can on 10.1. Since I'm back to the JC 4/18 build, is there a way to make movies play completely fullscreen (losing the bottom bar and the dots)? I have a lot of 4x3 movies that I'd like to take advantage of the whole screen.
> 
> I did a few searches but all the info seemed old and not about CM10.


Have you looked at the MX players Settings/Display/Settings menu? You can modify what happens with the screen here. It normally hides the bottom navigation buttons. If you need info about CM10 the OP is generally the best place to look. See if you can spot the info you're looking for below, I added an additional note to make it easier to find









*Unofficial Release Notes**

*Working:*
-H/W Video, Audio, Microphone Camera, and Bluetooth.
-Very low Battery Drain _During Sleep_ -2/-5ma Video.
-Battery Drain can vary dependent on your current setup, apps, widgets and wallpapers Video.
-Magnetometer/Compass and Gyroscopic.
-Improved WiFi drivers, WiFi can now be set to turn off when the TouchPad is sleeping.
-Settings/WiFi-/(3 dots upper right)/Advanced/Keep WiFi on during sleep.
-Added automatic shutdown at 3%, the Touchpad appears to reach 0%. 
-The kernel scales the reported percentage so that <=3% reports as 0%
-Jcsullins CWM6 is now included in all cminstall packages. Video
-Flash videos work in the Dolphin Browser, if you double tap the video after starting it video.
*-You can enable Expanded desktop (Hides Navigation Buttons) go to Settings/System/Power Menu.
-You can enable taking Screenshots by going to Settings/System/Power Menu.
-You can enable locks screen rotation by going to, Settings/Display/Rotation.*


----------



## vaccdroid

Been using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]04-18 CM10 for a while and all is great except one issue. Constant freezes and reboots when surfing the web using Dolphin and or Chrome. Just freezes on a page and sometimes it comes back and sometimes it reboots. Curious if anyone else has seen this. [/background]


----------



## Lothinator

vaccdroid said:


> Been using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]04-18 CM10 for a while and all is great except one issue. Constant freezes and reboots when surfing the web using Dolphin and or Chrome. Just freezes on a page and sometimes it comes back and sometimes it reboots. Curious if anyone else has seen this. [/background]


I think it is a Chrome issue specifically... that's my honest opinion. Chrome has never worked right.

Dolphin, I dunno.


----------



## theechap

vaccdroid said:


> Been using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]04-18 CM10 for a while and all is great except one issue. Constant freezes and reboots when surfing the web using Dolphin and or Chrome. Just freezes on a page and sometimes it comes back and sometimes it reboots. Curious if anyone else has seen this. [/background]


I've been on 4/18 since it came out and I hardly get any reboots at all (and even fewer freezes). I use Dolphin beta.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vaccdroid said:


> Been using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]04-18 CM10 for a while and all is great except one issue. Constant freezes and reboots when surfing the web using Dolphin and or Chrome. Just freezes on a page and sometimes it comes back and sometimes it reboots. Curious if anyone else has seen this. [/background]


This is not normal behavior for CM10, I use both Chrome and Dolphin and neither should be crashing the device. Sounds like its time to do a fresh install of CM10, perhaps you didn't use the ACME3 when you installed it the first time.


----------



## vaccdroid

RolandDeschain79 said:


> This is not normal behavior for CM10, I use both Chrome and Dolphin and neither should be crashing the deice. Sounds like its time to do a fresh install of CM10, perhaps you didn't use the ACME3 when you installed the first time.


Did use the ACME3 installer but will try a fresh isntall . I appreciate all the help and atleast I know its not normal.

One question. Can i try to re-flash 04-18 CM10 right over the one I have installed first to see or is that just a waste of my time ?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vaccdroid said:


> Did use the ACME3 installer but will try a fresh isntall . I appreciate all the help and atleast I know its not normal.
> 
> One question. Can i try to re-flash 04-18 CM10 right over the one I have installed first to see or is that just a waste of my time ?


Since you are having stability issues I would recommend using the ACMEUninstaller first, then installing the CM10 package provided on the first page of this thread. I would not install CM10 over CM7 unless you are trying to preserve your apps and setup. When changing your version of CM it is recommend to do a full fresh install and make a nandroid backup of your current setup.


----------



## denary

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]vaccdroid - let me know how you make out. I'm also having these same issue with Chrome and also used the [/background]*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACME3 installer when installing. These instabilities with Chrome are recent and I've been on [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]04-18 CM10 for a while myself.[/background]


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> This is not normal behavior for CM10, I use both Chrome and Dolphin and neither should be crashing the device. Sounds like its time to do a fresh install of CM10, perhaps you didn't use the ACME3 when you installed it the first time.


I also been using Chrome and Dolphin without any problem. I'm am also using 04-18 CM10 rom with Bluetooth (mouse, keyboard & headset).


----------



## Geekswife1992

I use Dolphin and on occasion Chrome. Both do crash every now and then, but they don't cause the TP to reboot. I have been using the 4-18 rom pretty much since it was released with no random reboots.


----------



## vaccdroid

Thanks to all. I did a totlal uninstall and reinstalled CM10 and no issues anymore with dolphin or chrome. Using the HP for 3 hours and no freezes or reboots. 
Again Thank You.


----------



## nevertells

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Reply to Qazafee[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Posted Today, 10:44 AM[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
I had Cm7 then CM9 ....both worked fine ...
Now I tried Cm 10 before I Installed Cm10 I used ACMEuninstaller to have a clean install of cm10 ....
Now after a good clean install as soon as i Select Boot Cyanogenmod ..it just keep botting to same screen again and again ...
I have tried it on all 6 TP's same problem ......
It is not like I have done this first time.....Cant figure it out the problem

Mbot 0.38
Tried CM10 05/ 22 , 07/14 , 7/15
gapps-jb-20130301-signed

Kindly help me out ....Thanks [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
@Qazafee,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
OK, now we are in the correct thread. first thing I see is you are saying you are trying to install CM10, but by the dates of the builds and the version of Gapps that you say you used, you are in fact trying to install CM10.1. Secondly, why would you try this on six different TouchPads when you haven't got the first one you tried working? [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
From the little information you posted, it appears you did the correct thing by uninstalling and then using ACME3 to do the installations. But beyond that, there is no way to tell what you might have done wrong to get a boot loop going on six TouchPads. You might want to put a Rom and Gapps on the TouchPad and try flashing those two files using CWM "Install Zip from SD card." Make sure you clear the cache and Dalvik cache either before or after flashing.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
If you still can't get things to work, you need to post the exact details of everything you did trying to install CM10.1. You also might want to consider trying J.C. Sullins CM10 experimental build from April 18th along with Gapps 20121011. Much more stable and mature a Rom than any of the current CM10.1 Roms. Don't let the "experimental" in the name of the build throw you. That's just how J.C. names them.[/background]


----------



## Stan R

I did a quick search but did not see anything posted regarding the following:
Does the HP Touchpad support Miracast? If "yes", then what version of CM needs to be installed in order to get functionality on a big screen TV that has DNLA?


----------



## len207

Maybe this post is going to gain me some (or many) hisses and boos but I have to ask... why not CM 10? CM 9 is being updated and CM 10.1 as well. In the last three months there have been ZERO updates for CM 10! I really appreciate and respect the great work done to date by jc sullins and the other devs who saved the TP from the WebOS fiasco! CM 10 JB 4.1.x is a good android system and IMHO worth perfecting for the TP! Just one person's opinion...


----------



## nevertells

len207 said:


> Maybe this post is going to gain me some (or many) hisses and boos but I have to ask... why not CM 10? CM 9 is being updated and
> CM 10.1 as well. In the last three months there have been ZERO updates for CM 10! I really appreciate and respect the great work
> done to date by jc sullins and the other devs who saved the TP from the WebOS fiasco! CM 10 JB 4.1.x is a good android system and IMHO
> worth perfecting for the TP! Just one person's opinion...


The short answer is at some point development on a particular Rom ends and development on another begins. Thus you see a lot of activity on CM10.1 and little or none on CM9 and 10. You know, at some point there is just nothing left to fix or improve.


----------



## GnatGoSplat

Stan R said:


> I did a quick search but did not see anything posted regarding the following:
> Does the HP Touchpad support Miracast? If "yes", then what version of CM needs to be installed in order to get functionality on a big screen TV that has DNLA?


You would need Android 4.2 to support Miracast, so at least CM10.1. I have installed Milaq's CM10.1 on my Touchpad (patched for tablet UI) and I don't see the Miracast options, however. I think it has to be compiled into the ROM, and I don't think any of the HP Touchpad CM10.1 builds have it. I'm not sure if there needs to be hardware support for it, some people think it's just in software.


----------



## clhdpgh

Ok I am at my wits end. I was running CM10 for a few months all of a sudden last week it would not connect to wifi. I did the complete AcmeUninstall3 and tried to install CM10.1 nightly. Everything looked good except wifi. I stepped back to CM10 and temporarily, for a few days I got my wifi back, yesterday it died out again so I went through the whole Acmeuninstall and reinstall again. This time I tried the latest CM10 nightly and then CM10 and I am now loaded with CM9 and there is no wifi.

Please understand if I boot WebOS the wifi connects right away, there is no delay and no droppage. I at one point even used Web Doctor and returned the entire tablet to stock.

I have been using this tablet with various roms since the firesale and this is absolutely the first time I have seen this happen. I follow the various wikis since I started flashing CM roms and I even read some of the XDA boards.

What could possibly be happening here?

Please help?


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

I think we can expect soon an update for CM10, also for the fix of Master Key exploit


----------



## Geekswife1992

clhdpgh said:


> Ok I am at my wits end. I was running CM10 for a few months all of a sudden last week it would not connect to wifi. I did the complete AcmeUninstall3 and tried to install CM10.1 nightly. Everything looked good except wifi. I stepped back to CM10 and temporarily, for a few days I got my wifi back, yesterday it died out again so I went through the whole Acmeuninstall and reinstall again. This time I tried the latest CM10 nightly and then CM10 and I am now loaded with CM9 and there is no wifi.
> 
> Please understand if I boot WebOS the wifi connects right away, there is no delay and no droppage. I at one point even used Web Doctor and returned the entire tablet to stock.
> 
> I have been using this tablet with various roms since the firesale and this is absolutely the first time I have seen this happen. I follow the various wikis since I started flashing CM roms and I even read some of the XDA boards.
> 
> What could possibly be happening here?
> 
> Please help?


If you read through the last few pages (guessing 10 or so) you will find lots of posts about this topic. Unfortunately there are no answers that I know of. Please take the time to read through these posts and then share if you have a different experience. I have given several detailed posts on this problem as well as the various things I have tried to fix or work around it.

Cheers


----------



## sukumar05

nevertells said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Reply to Qazafee[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Posted Today, 10:44 AM[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I had Cm7 then CM9 ....both worked fine ...
> Now I tried Cm 10 before I Installed Cm10 I used ACMEuninstaller to have a clean install of cm10 ....
> Now after a good clean install as soon as i Select Boot Cyanogenmod ..it just keep botting to same screen again and again ...
> I have tried it on all 6 TP's same problem ......
> It is not like I have done this first time.....Cant figure it out the problem
> 
> Mbot 0.38
> Tried CM10 05/ 22 , 07/14 , 7/15
> gapps-jb-20130301-signed
> 
> Kindly help me out ....Thanks [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]@Qazafee,[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]OK, now we are in the correct thread. first thing I see is you are saying you are trying to install CM10, but by the dates of the builds and the version of Gapps that you say you used, you are in fact trying to install CM10.1. Secondly, why would you try this on six different TouchPads when you haven't got the first one you tried working? [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]From the little information you posted, it appears you did the correct thing by uninstalling and then using ACME3 to do the installations. But beyond that, there is no way to tell what you might have done wrong to get a boot loop going on six TouchPads. You might want to put a Rom and Gapps on the TouchPad and try flashing those two files using CWM "Install Zip from SD card." Make sure you clear the cache and Dalvik cache either before or after flashing.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If you still can't get things to work, you need to post the exact details of everything you did trying to install CM10.1. You also might want to consider trying J.C. Sullins CM10 experimental build from April 18th along with Gapps 20121011. Much more stable and mature a Rom than any of the current CM10.1 Roms. Don't let the "experimental" in the name of the build throw you. That's just how J.C. names them.[/background]


I am running into the exact same problem. Had working CM9 installed with ACME3. Did uninstall CM9 and installed Moboot 0.38, CM10.1 7/15, CWM6 and gapps using ACME3 installer. It's stuck in boot loop. Cleared the caches but no use. Will try installing using CMW6.


----------



## clhdpgh

Yes I read al the posts I was just venting a little and hoping someone had an answer. I find it hard to dal with WebOS. I miss my android!









Have there been any WebOS pushes in the past two weeks? I know they were working on a certificate update but I was just wondering if the occasional boot into WebOS and a possible unknown software update or fix may have come down from HP that would cause this problem.

Just a thought.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

clhdpgh said:


> Ok I am at my wits end. I was running CM10 for a few months all of a sudden last week it would not connect to wifi. I did the complete AcmeUninstall3 and tried to install CM10.1 nightly. Everything looked good except wifi. I stepped back to CM10 and temporarily, for a few days I got my wifi back, yesterday it died out again so I went through the whole Acmeuninstall and reinstall again. This time I tried the latest CM10 nightly and then CM10 and I am now loaded with CM9 and there is no wifi.
> 
> Please understand if I boot WebOS the wifi connects right away, there is no delay and no droppage. I at one point even used Web Doctor and returned the entire tablet to stock.
> 
> I have been using this tablet with various roms since the firesale and this is absolutely the first time I have seen this happen. I follow the various wikis since I started flashing CM roms and I even read some of the XDA boards.
> 
> What could possibly be happening here?
> 
> Please help?


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. This is the CM10 thread but I also expect people to be reading my CM10.1 thread if they are using those Roms. I have noted this there:[/background]
-Flashing CM9/CM10 Over CM10.1 with CWM/TWRP/ACME3, can cause a boot loop (use a Backup)
-Flashing different CM10.1 Roms over CM10.1 Roms can cause "com.android.acore" errors (use a Backup)
-Doing an install with ACME3 can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or Flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP recovery.
-When doing a install with ACMEInstaller3 you will need to rename the files with "update-" or they may not flash.
So there are issues when Flashing CM10.1 over various builds. I don't see you mentioning the use of Nandroid backups but this is what you should be doing once you experience issues. A full uninstall and reinstall is not necessary in this instance but you should be making backups and using them.
2. Try these two things.. [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Go to settings/WiFi/advanced and take the check out of WiFi Optimization. Also check that, [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Keep WiFi on during sleep, is selected.[/background]

Note: I will be doing some major updating to the CM10.1 thread this week but have had some issues with my ISP, Sorry for the delay.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> I am running into the exact same problem. Had working CM9 installed with ACME3. Did uninstall CM9 and installed Moboot 0.38, CM10.1 7/15, CWM6 and gapps using ACME3 installer. It's stuck in boot loop. Cleared the caches but no use. Will try installing using CMW6.


It appears that you flashed the wrong Gapps package....20121011 is what you should be using for CM10, Do not use 20130301 unless you have CM10.1. This also indicates that you have not read the OP and didn't use the install packages provided. Read the OP.

I would like to point out that people experiencing problems doing full installs with Moboot 3.8 should stick to Moboot 3.5. It is noted in my OP that Moboot 3.8 is a testing build and its not what I recommend using when doing full installs Via ACME3. I am also seeing a complete lack of Nandroid backup use from people experiencing problems and would like to point out that a backup should be made BEFORE installing new Roms. I can't say this often or loudly enough that people understand how important this step can be in the prevention of problems. I can't even count the number of similar complaints about "everything worked fine till I updated now I have problems la la la la.... but no Backup was made and it works fine in WebOS, Vent, vent blah, blah." You see if you had a backup then we could tell right away if your problem is software or hardware. You could revert to your previously working build and then try flashing new Roms over that without worrying about problems or bugs. Its like some sort of magical undo button, that saves everyone a headache and guess work.


----------



## Geekswife1992

clhdpgh said:


> Yes I read al the posts I was just venting a little and hoping someone had an answer. I find it hard to dal with WebOS. I miss my android!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have there been any WebOS pushes in the past two weeks? I know they were working on a certificate update but I was just wondering if the occasional boot into WebOS and a possible unknown software update or fix may have come down from HP that would cause this problem.
> 
> Just a thought.


No, I don't believe that would be the case. Until I started having problems with my wifi I hadn't booted into webOS in MONTHS! And other than a test of the wifi connection I haven't done anything with webOS. I did get an email a week or so ago from HP announcing a webOS update that was going to be pushed, but it isn't on mine.


----------



## Gradular

Geekswife1992 said:


> No, I don't believe that would be the case. Until I started having problems with my wifi I hadn't booted into webOS in MONTHS! And other than a test of the wifi connection I haven't done anything with webOS. I did get an email a week or so ago from HP announcing a webOS update that was going to be pushed, but it isn't on mine.


Did you update the webos root certificate at least?

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## Geekswife1992

Unless HP pushed it without any warning or notice I didn't. My point was I started having problems in Android (CM10) before I tested wifi in webOS. I seriously go months without even thinking about webOS let alone booting into it. That is why I don't think this is something affected by webOS.


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> Unless HP pushed it without any warning or notice I didn't. My point was I started having problems in Android (CM10) before I tested wifi in webOS. I seriously go months without even thinking about webOS let alone booting into it. That is why I don't think this is something affected by webOS.


Be sure to update your root certificate, it's only a few days until it expires and if you do have a need to access HP servers, you will be locked out.


----------



## jcsullins

I've put together some NEW WIFI DRIVERS to test.

PLEASE TEST and let me know if they are better/worse/same as current ones for you.

Depending on the outcome of the tests, they will be included in future builds.

Install from recovery:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-cmtp-ath6kl-v20130716-test.zip


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jcsullins said:


> I've put together some NEW WIFI DRIVERS to test.
> 
> PLEASE TEST and let me know if they are better/worse/same as current ones for you.
> 
> Depending on the outcome of the tests, they will be included in future builds.
> 
> Install from recovery:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...130716-test.zip


Thank you for your continued support of our HP TouchPads. I will spread the word about the new WiFi drivers and ask for feedback to be posted here.

Edited: Here is a video I made about testing the new WiFi driver. Lets give it a go and leave a little feedback


----------



## len207

jcsullins said:


> I've put together some NEW WIFI DRIVERS to test.
> 
> PLEASE TEST and let me know if they are better/worse/same as current ones for you.
> 
> Depending on the outcome of the tests, they will be included in future builds.
> 
> Install from recovery:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-cmtp-ath6kl-v20130716-test.zip


Installed drivers from recovery, cleared both caches and restarted the 4/18/2013 CM10. My WiFi was well behaved before using these drivers so I noted little change. WiFi restart on boot was good (about 8-9 seconds), the throughput was about the same d/l was the same u/l slightly better with the new drivers. Will continue to use new driver and provide feedback as needed. Thanks NC for your ongoing upgrades to CM10!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Looks like there is a new cm9 nightly for me to re package for Roland's op.

0625 edit: New CM9 "cminstall" packs (20130714) uploading now. 
Per JcSullins.... it includes Android Master Key security fixes. Big thanks to JC for the prompt update! Thank him and donate if you are so obliged.

Here..
edited.


----------



## Xsever

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Looks like there is a new cm9 nightly for me to re package for Roland's op.
> 
> 0625 edit: New CM9 "cminstall" packs (20130714) uploading now.
> Per JcSullins.... it includes Android Master Key security fixes. Big thanks to JC for the prompt update! Thank him and donate if you are so obliged.
> 
> Here..
> CM9 20130714 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.07 MB
> CM9 20130714 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.21 MB


This is the CM10 thread FYI. You wouldn't want people flashing this over CM10 by mistake.


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> Be sure to update your root certificate, it's only a few days until it expires and if you do have a need to access HP servers, you will be locked out.


Thanks for the reminder. Got that taken care of.


----------



## Geekswife1992

jcsullins said:


> I've put together some NEW WIFI DRIVERS to test.
> 
> PLEASE TEST and let me know if they are better/worse/same as current ones for you.
> 
> Depending on the outcome of the tests, they will be included in future builds.
> 
> Install from recovery:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...130716-test.zip


JCSullins, thank you! This is definitely a step in the right direction for me.

With the new driver I can turn off the wifi manually (through settings or widget) and not have the system lock up the on/off switch. In other words I can get the on/off wifi switch to move into the on position. It still does not initiate the wifi radio most of the time but with the on/off switch in the on position I can reboot and the wifi is on and blue within seconds. 
I am so blessed by the fact that you would take the time to work on an issue that affects such a small number of people especially considering the fact that this is an older version.

Cheers


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Looks like there is a new cm9 nightly for me to re package for Roland's op.
> 
> 0625 edit: New CM9 "cminstall" packs (20130714) uploading now.
> Per JcSullins.... it includes Android Master Key security fixes. Big thanks to JC for the prompt update! Thank him and donate if you are so obliged.
> 
> Here..
> CM9 20130714 mbt3.5 cminstall.zip - 178.07 MB
> CM9 20130714 mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 178.21 MB


Thank you for the swift update Mpgrimm2 but we might want to wait for the next build. People are reporting that the tablet doesn't always wake from sleep and you have to do a hard reset. I too had this problem so I might wait a day or two and see if it gets fixed.

Read about it here in the CM9 thread:


----------



## t911

Geekswife1992 said:


> JCSullins, thank you! This is definitely a step in the right direction for me.
> 
> With the new driver I can turn off the wifi manually (through settings or widget) and not have the system lock up the on/off switch. In other words I can get the on/off wifi switch to move into the on position. It still does not initiate the wifi radio most of the time but with the on/off switch in the on position I can reboot and the wifi is on and blue within seconds.
> I am so blessed by the fact that you would take the time to work on an issue that affects such a small number of people especially considering the fact that this is an older version.
> 
> Cheers


Thank You JCSulins. I tried the new driver and no changes to report. Sometimes I can slide the wi-fi button to on but it slides back automatically to off after a few minutes. However, there is one thing that can hopefully give some clues on what may be happening.
If I turn airplane mode on and reboot the TP, after the reboot, if I look at settings thru the notification panel, the airplane mode is on (slider is blue and set to on). The Wi-Fi is also set to ON (slider is blue /on). When go to the full settings panel, wifi slider is off but it says 'Turning wi-fi on.' on the right panel.

AS GW said, thanks for looking into the issue that appears to only affect a few of us unlucky ones.


----------



## Geekswife1992

t911 said:


> Thank You JSullins. I tried the new driver and no changes to report. Sometimes I can slide the wi-fi button to on but it slides back automatically to off after a few minutes. AS GW said, thanks for looking into the issue that appears to only affect a few of us unlucky ones.


Have you tried to reboot it with the wifi switch in the on position? Seriously, I know it sounds crazy but it works for me nearly every time. Once the switch is in the on postion hold in that power button and reboot.


----------



## len207

Well some good news and some bad... first the bad. Last night for the first time I can recall WiFi disconnected during web browsing. Also put TP in sleep mode with about 75% battery, turned it on 18 hours later and battery was DEAD! As in so dead that it took a while on the chargerjust to get the lightening bolt in a box icon on the black screen. The only thing changed were the upgraded WiFi drivers. The good news is I got the certificate updated on my two Webos devices. If anyone needs to know how I did it let me know.


----------



## drmarble

I just got an SOD using jcsullins' flashable zip on my own cm10.1 build. I was reading a comic book, put it on the touchstone, got more coffee and it was locked up.
I got the last_klog. It is at: http://pastebin.com/8YGkhHgU
I also have last_klog2 but I don't think that is what we need.
Maybe backports-3.10-2 isn't quite ready. All I can tell is that something happened with ath6kl.


----------



## Gradular

drmarble said:


> I just got an SOD using jcsullins' flashable zip on my own cm10.1 build. I was reading a comic book, put it on the touchstone, got more coffee and it was locked up.
> I got the last_klog. It is at: http://pastebin.com/8YGkhHgU
> I also have last_klog2 but I don't think that is what we need.
> Maybe backports-3.10-2 isn't quite ready. All I can tell is that something happened with ath6kl.


Which flashable zip are you refering to?

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## ktklein72

len207 said:


> Well some good news and some bad... first the bad. Last night for the first time I can recall WiFi disconnected during web browsing. Also put TP in sleep mode with about 75% battery, turned it on 18 hours later and battery was DEAD! As in so dead that it took a while on the chargerjust to get the lightening bolt in a box icon on the black screen. The only thing changed were the upgraded WiFi drivers. The good news is I got the certificate updated on my two Webos devices. If anyone needs to know how I did it let me know.


How do you get/install the WebOS certificate?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ktklein72 said:


> How do you get/install the WebOS certificate?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Something like this:






*HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services(Important):*


Spoiler



_*L63RiBXhQCY[/MEDIA]][Video]HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services*_

*The Problem:*
A vital "root certificate" on webOS devices is due to expire on July 23, 2013. This certificate gives
Touchpad users access to HPs cloud services for the App catalogue and Backing up the device.
When the "root certificate" expires users will no longer have access to the App catalogue and backed up data.
Furthermore HPs online WebOS support is expected to disappear altogether by the end of the year. 
So it's recommended to backup your personal data and essential Touchpad software to your PC now.

*Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:*

*The solution:*
Getting a free* App catalog update* will fix the "root certificate" problem as long as you downloaded it before July,23,2013.
If you are hearing about this after July,23,2013, then you will need to first set the date to anytime before July,23,2013.
To do this boot into WebOS and go to settings/Date & Time, toggle off the "Network Time".
Now adjust the date accordingly and download the Update, once complete comeback and Toggle the "Network Time" button back to on.

To get the update, in WebOS go to Downloads/HP App Catalog. 
Open the app Catalog and select the categories tab at the bottom. 
Next click on the "new" tab at the top and Scroll down the page till you see "App Catalog Update".
Now install the update and your Touchpad support will continue to work in a post WebOS world.

*Note**_If you get a message saying the update failed to install, then check the expiry date with this method and reboot. It should report the patch is installed properly after rebooting._

*Note**_This update requires webOS 2.1+ to be installed. Devices with older versions will need to run the WebOS Doctor first, the latest version is 3.0.5._

*How to Test:*
You can check the expiry date of your root certificate by installing the "Internalz Pro" free app from WebOS Preware.
Once you have "Internalz Pro" installed open it and go to the following location. *../../etc/ssl/certs/trustedcerts/PalmWebOS.pem/open*
After installing the App catalog update your root certificate should say "Expires: 27 April 2037" See the screenshot below.

*Additional threads and info:*
The webOS Survival Kit: everything you need to know should webOS doomsday come

HP to issue root certificate fix, ensure continued access to webOS cloud services

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

URGENT - Root Certificate Expiring + Fix

*Recommended downloads:*
webOS Quick Installer

WebOS doctor

*Additional WebOS Performance Tweaks:*
*I would highly recommend doing the following tweaks. Read the full instructional guide in the link below:*
HP TouchPad Setup Guide Part 1: Speed Up Your Tablet With Preware, Homebrew & Patches [WebOS]

*Download and install the following packages from Preware:*
You should see a noticeable speed improvement while using WebOS. Also a few apps to improve functionality.
*Note** You will need to reboot the device after installing most of these packages:

*-EOM Overlord Monitoring
-Muffle System Logging
-Remove Dropped Packet Logging
-Unset CFQ IQ Scheduler
-Unthrottle Download Manager
-Increase Touch Sensitivity and Smoothness 10
-Quiet Powerd Messages (sic)
-Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
-Advanced Rest Options*
*-Disk Cache Mod*
*-Reduce Minimum Brightness*
*-Unhide Developer Mode Icon*
*-CyBoot*
*-Ad Blocker OR Max Block - Do not install both.*
*-Private Browsing (adds an option to your browser)*

*Reduce Logging & Patch 'em Up:*
This patch require you to log into Skype with the "Phone and Video Calls" app.
Once there place a call to this number using the dialer type: "##5647#"
A logging window will launch, choose to "Clear Logs" first then "Change Logging Levels" and setting logging to "minimal".
Once done, exit the app - your logging levels are now changed.

If you have never used Preware you can watch this video about Flashing the HP Touchpads A6 Firmware.
You will also learn how to use the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software to install Preware.
Both of these procedures are highly recommended and can be done as part of your post apocalyptic WebOS Survival. 
[Video] How to flash the A6 Firmware


----------



## db_white

jcsullins said:


> I've put together some NEW WIFI DRIVERS to test.
> 
> PLEASE TEST and let me know if they are better/worse/same as current ones for you


I patched them on top of your Mar 3rd kernel. (Is this too backlevel?) Each sleep was permanent, requiring the power+ home buttons to reboot. Don't know if it makes any difference but my TP sleeps on a Touchstone charger. If I knew where the log file was, I'd be happy to send it. Thanks for all your efforts!

Dave White


----------



## len207

ktklein72 said:


> How do you get/install the WebOS certificate?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Nothing difficult just log into your Webos install then go into the app catalog. Once there go to the "New" tab and scroll down until yousee the "App Catalog Update" and install it. Or you can do a search while in App Catalog" for the above file. After you complete the download and install your certificate will be updated.

Edit: I see that Roland also has a video out with directions for upgrading the certificate.


----------



## clhdpgh

So I took another stab at installing CM10.1 tonight and loaded the unofficial nightly after doing an ACMEUninstall and deleting the .android folder and any others that were not WebOS related. I used ACMEInstall3 to put moboot 3.5 and CWM 3.8 onto the TP and then installed the ROM itself using CWM. When I started the TP in Android I got a WiFi signal right away, connected and all was good, until I realized that Gapps needed to be installed as well. I dl'd the gapps from the mirror site listed in the op and used CWM to install and rebooted to CM and the wifi radio would not kick on. I rebooted about a dozen times and the "switch" would never move and I would only see Wifi turning on.

I'm going to try doing the process again and see if by leaving Gapps out if the wifi comes on and stays on. Wish me luck!

Edit: No luck.


----------



## noseph

Why are there 10.1 posts in this thread?


----------



## ktklein72

Thanks guys. One of my TPs installed the update fine and the other failed but like you said after a reboot it showed installed. I haven't been in WebOS in a long time and forgot how nice it is. Too bad the last nail is almost in the coffin. I thought I heard a long time back that it was going to be open sourced. Did that ever happen and are any groups trying to revive or improve the OS beyond 3.0.5? Thanks again guys.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## clhdpgh

ktklein72 said:


> Thanks guys. One of my TPs installed the update fine and the other failed but like you said after a reboot it showed installed. I haven't been in WebOS in a long time and forgot how nice it is. Too bad the last nail is almost in the coffin. I thought I heard a long time back that it was going to be open sourced. Did that ever happen and are any groups trying to revive or improve the OS beyond 3.0.5? Thanks again guys.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I've recently been forced back into the WebOS world due to being one of the unlucky few with failing Wifi and as recently as May/June there is still work being done on the Open WebOS front as well as the ACL project. Open WebOS actually has a beta version 1.0 out for devs to play with but it is lacking things like the HP store which HP says is proprietary and cannot be released.

ACL had a Kickstart project that recieved $45,000 to boost the project they surpassed their goal of $35K in May and are supposed to release something for the TP by September. Pundits are claimimng that is is a ruse and are doubting whether there will ever be any support up to or better than ICS and Pheonix has not released any other info on the project.

http://www.openwebosproject.org/

http://www.kickstart...the-hp-touchpad

There have been some updated apps on the HP market in the past few months but they are few and not very major and there has been no new implementation of flash or any crossover apps from the Android community at all. Open WebOS seems interesting but without app developer interest even that project seems mute. The ACL project seems the only way that WebOS will survive at all and even that may be a dream and not reality

I really miss my Android on the TP..

BTW the PICS is charging $29.99 for the ACL in pre-order.


----------



## nevertells

Are you aware that JC Sullins put out some test wifi drivers to hopefully help alleviate your issue? Someone mentioned in one of these threads they tried them and it seemed to help.


----------



## clhdpgh

nevertells said:


> Are you aware that JC Sullins put out some test wifi drivers to hopefully help alleviate your issue? Someone mentioned in one of these threads they tried them and it seemed to help.


Yes I have installed them and they did not help. I am still unable to connect to my or any other network. The WIfi panel hust show "turning Wifi on... " and never changes.


----------



## nevertells

clhdpgh said:


> Yes I have installed them and they did not help. I am still unable to connect to my or any other network. The WIfi panel hust show "turning Wifi on... " and never changes.


Sorry to hear that. "AGeekswife1992" reported that it helped her some. Not knowing all that you have tried, I would revert back to CM9, which is the most mature and one could call most stable version of CM. Don't use the latest version. 7/14 as that has been having some issues. I would say try either the 4/21 or 5/12 Rom and the 4/29 gapps for ICS. I don't get why all of a sudden certain folks have started having WiFi issues like yours after all this time of stable WiFi drivers and it works fine in WebOS. Very early on WiFi was an issue for me, but that just had to do with the lack of maturity and development of the drivers.

I would run ACMEUninstaller and then from WebOS, from settings/device info run the full secure erase and erase the USB drive. After getting WebOS set up again, have a look at the USB drive/SD card with Windows Explorer and if you see anything remotely Android delete it. I am not aware of anything stored on the SD card that is essential to the running of WebOS or Android. In fact, I would run the USB drive erase first, look at what's left and delete anything that looks Android. There should not be much left except what WebOS thinks needs to be there. In a case like yours, I would manually delete everything and then run the full secure erase. After setting up WebOS, go back and see what if anything that got put back on the USB drive.

Once you get all that successfully done, create the cminstall folder and put moboot 0.3.5, and cwm6 dated 12/15 in it. Put the CM9 zip and the Gapps zip in another folder or on the SD card root, your choice. Run ACMEInstaller3 to install moboot and cwm. Once that is done, use cwm to install CM9 and reboot. Set it up, get your WiFi configured and browse the net. Set up the email app and play with that. None of that requires Gapps. Do this for 24 hours, recharge when necessary. After 24 hours and no Wifi issues, now install the 0429 gapps and let's see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## jcsullins

I'm back with some NEW WIFI DRIVERS TO TEST:

The version I uploaded last week had the following issues that I hope are now fixed:

- A deadlock bug with caused SODs (sleeps of death).

- Setting "Keep Wif on during sleep" to "always" would not keep the wifi connected during sleep.

I've also enabled "firmware crash recovery" which might help those very rare people seeing wifi firmware crashes.

Install with recovery: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-cmtp-ath6kl-v20130721-test.zip

Note that the above should only be installed on my latest CM10 or latest CM9. For others (i.e. CM10.1), the following
source is available for building a compatible set of modules: https://github.com/jcsullins/backports-3.10-2


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jcsullins said:


> I've also enabled "firmware crash recovery" which might help those very rare people seeing wifi firmware crashes.


Looking at you clhdpgh, try this out and see if it solves your problem.. Keep us posted


----------



## darkassain

jcsullins said:


> I'm back with some NEW WIFI DRIVERS TO TEST:
> 
> The version I uploaded last week had the following issues that I hope are now fixed:
> 
> - A deadlock bug with caused SODs (sleeps of death).
> 
> - Setting "Keep Wif on during sleep" to "always" would not keep the wifi connected during sleep.
> 
> I've also enabled "firmware crash recovery" which might help those very rare people seeing wifi firmware crashes.


as i was just about to post some klogs seems like you squished the predominant sod bug already
and i must say this is working incredibly well, made me completely wipe (and update to webos3.05 in the process) from the old feb cm10 build to this one

one quick note, up until recently on the feb build i had mostly everything working, and then the touchscreen started getting all wonky when it was woken up , eventually to the point where as swipe was looked as multiple points instead of a line which made something as simple as a pattern password almost impossible, with a reboot solving it until the TouchPad went to sleep...

from what i saw, webos exhibited similar things, which from what i saw was solved by force updating the touch firmware


----------



## Geekswife1992

jcsullins said:


> I'm back with some NEW WIFI DRIVERS TO TEST:
> 
> The version I uploaded last week had the following issues that I hope are now fixed:
> 
> - A deadlock bug with caused SODs (sleeps of death).
> 
> - Setting "Keep Wif on during sleep" to "always" would not keep the wifi connected during sleep.
> 
> I've also enabled "firmware crash recovery" which might help those very rare people seeing wifi firmware crashes.
> 
> Install with recovery: http://goo.im/devs/j...130721-test.zip
> 
> Note that the above should only be installed on my latest CM10 or latest CM9. For others (i.e. CM10.1), the following
> source is available for building a compatible set of modules: https://github.com/j...ackports-3.10-2


jcsullins, I used the 7-16 wifi driver and it did improve the wifi situation for me, but I did have several SOD episodes. The 7-21 driver doesn't seem to be working as well for me with the wifi issue. I have tried several reboots and cache wipes, but can't get the wifi to turn on.







I may be in the same boat as *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]clhdpgh. [/background]*

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I was wondering if by any chance the A6 firmware update used to help battery drainage issues might be a contributor to this issue with wifi. I did that update twice because I didn't notice a big difference like everyone else was reporting the first time. (in fact I never really did see much of a difference after a few days) The first time I believe I used the PC method and the second I believe went through preware in webOS. I have not run it again because I never really had much of a complaint with the battery life for my usage.[/background]*

*Just for kicks I might try to do the A6 firmware update again and see if that makes any difference. And if not I'll be wiping the whole thing and starting over. What I use my TP for needs internet access so it is nearly a brick for me without wifi.*

*Thanks again for working so hard on this issue.*


----------



## jcsullins

Geekswife1992 said:


> jcsullins, I used the 7-16 wifi driver and it did improve the wifi situation for me, but I did have several SOD episodes. The 7-21 driver doesn't seem to be working as well for me with the wifi issue. I have tried several reboots and cache wipes, but can't get the wifi to turn on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be in the same boat as *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]clhdpgh. [/background]*
> 
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I was wondering if by any chance the A6 firmware update used to help battery drainage issues might be a contributor to this issue with wifi. I did that update twice because I didn't notice a big difference like everyone else was reporting the first time. (in fact I never really did see much of a difference after a few days) The first time I believe I used the PC method and the second I believe went through preware in webOS. I have not run it again because I never really had much of a complaint with the battery life for my usage.[/background]*
> 
> *Just for kicks I might try to do the A6 firmware update again and see if that makes any difference. And if not I'll be wiping the whole thing and starting over. What I use my TP for needs internet access so it is nearly a brick for me without wifi.*
> 
> *Thanks again for working so hard on this issue.*


Output from 'dmesg' might help me see what's happening. Running it after only being up (the TP booted) for a short time where you can see the problem would be best.


----------



## Geekswife1992

jcsullins said:


> Output from 'dmesg' might help me see what's happening. Running it after only being up (the TP booted) for a short time where you can see the problem would be best.


Here is the link to the log file you asked for. I will wait a few hours before I wipe my TP.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25270506/dmesg%207_21.log

Cheers


----------



## jcsullins

Geekswife1992 said:


> Here is the link to the log file you asked for. I will wait a few hours before I wipe my TP.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxus.../dmesg 7_21.log
> 
> Cheers


Try this: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-cmtp-ath6kl-v20130722-test.zip

I realize now (at least partly) why the restart didn't work, but the fix isn't exactly trivial.
So, I've rebuilt without the restart enabled. See how it works for you.


----------



## clhdpgh

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Fantastic fast work, thank you! Time to do a little more testing and give a little feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Flashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at you clhdpgh, try this out and see if it solves your problem.. Keep us posted


ACMEUninstalled the non working CM10.1 ROM from 7/20
Booted into WebOS and deleted .android secure use Web Internalz
ACMEInstalled moboot 0.3.5 and CMW6
Used CWM6 to install CM10 from 4/18
Booted to CM to check for WIfi / "Turning Wi-Fi on" shows up and no signals displayed
Reboot into CWM to install new drivers
Rebooted to CM10 and







no change
Rebooted to CWM and flushed cache and Dalvic, reinstalled new drivers and rebooted to CM10
Unfortunately again no Wi-Fi radio.
Stuck at "Turning Wi-Fi on..."

Edit: As I posted the above I saw the latest 20130722 drivers you posted above. I also tried flashing those bot got no better results.


----------



## jcsullins

clhdpgh said:


> ACMEUninstalled the non working CM10.1 ROM from 7/20
> Booted into WebOS and deleted .android secure use Web Internalz
> ACMEInstalled moboot 0.3.5 and CMW6
> Used CWM6 to install CM10 from 4/18
> Booted to CM to check for WIfi / "Turning Wi-Fi on" shows up and no signals displayed
> Reboot into CWM to install new drivers
> Rebooted to CM10 and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no change
> Rebooted to CWM and flushed cache and Dalvic, reinstalled new drivers and rebooted to CM10
> Unfortunately again no Wi-Fi radio.
> Stuck at "Turning Wi-Fi on..."
> 
> Edit: As I posted the above I saw the latest 20130722 drivers you posted above. I also tried flashing those bot got no better results.


Please provide the output from running 'dmesg' (or "adb shell dmesg").


----------



## Geekswife1992

jcsullins said:


> Try this: http://goo.im/devs/j...130722-test.zip
> 
> I realize now (at least partly) why the restart didn't work, but the fix isn't exactly trivial.
> So, I've rebuilt without the restart enabled. See how it works for you.


Well, here is the next log file, jcsullins. So far I don't notice any difference, but perhaps the log will show you if there is any change.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25270506/dmesg_7_22.log

Blessings


----------



## clhdpgh

jcsullins said:


> Please provide the output from running 'dmesg' (or "adb shell dmesg").


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8824423/dmesg.txt

Here you go


----------



## jcsullins

Geekswife1992 said:


> Well, here is the next log file, jcsullins. So far I don't notice any difference, but perhaps the log will show you if there is any change.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxus.../dmesg_7_22.log
> 
> Blessings


The "CMTP-ATH6KL v2013-07-21-test" in the log indicates to me you didn't get the 0722 installed.


----------



## Geekswife1992

jcsullins said:


> The "CMTP-ATH6KL v2013-07-21-test" in the log indicates to me you didn't get the 0722 installed.


That would be a problem I guess.







I have no idea how I fat fingered that install but here is the updated one:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25270506/dmesg_7_22_4pm.log


----------



## jcsullins

Geekswife1992 said:


> That would be a problem I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I fat fingered that install but here is the updated one:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxus...sg_7_22_4pm.log


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The "[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CMTP-ATH6KL v2013-07-21-test" in the log still indicates to me you didn't get the 0722 installed.[/background]


----------



## Geekswife1992

jcsullins said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The "[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CMTP-ATH6KL v2013-07-21-test" in the log still indicates to me you didn't get the 0722 installed.[/background]










Okay, so what am I doing wrong? I can actually see both versions referenced in the log. How do I completely remove 'CMPT-ATH6KL v2013-07-21-test'?

I can tell that there is some change because I can now turn the wifi button on & off repeatedly without it locking up. It still does not actually turn the wifi radio/receiver on, but I can consistently try which is an improvement over the previous test.


----------



## darkassain

the log indicates that the earlier version was installed,
lower in the log she installed the newer test drivers and from the looks of it got the same results



Code:


<br />
<6>[  384.299820] CMTP-ATH6KL v2013-07-22-test<br />
<3>[  384.299841] board_sdio_wifi_enable<br />
<6>[  384.307110] wifi_power(1) 1.8V sdio: set load<br />
<6>[  384.310481] tenderloin_wifi_power: New regulator mode for 8058_s3: 1<br />
<6>[  384.317110] wifi_power(1) 3.3V<br />
<6>[  384.317421] wifi_power(1) 8901_l1 3.3V<br />
<6>[  384.317876] wifi_power(1) 8058_l19 1.8V<br />
<4>[  384.318203] wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD<br />
<4>[  384.656966] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x01 (3 bytes)<br />
<4>[  384.664682] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1a (5 bytes)<br />
<4>[  384.667974] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1b (8 bytes)<br />
<4>[  384.675474] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x14 (0 bytes)<br />
<4>[  384.682928] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x80 (1 bytes)<br />
<4>[  384.683013] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x81 (1 bytes)<br />
<4>[  384.693152] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x82 (1 bytes)<br />
<6>[  384.700676] mmc1: new high speed SDIO card at address 0001<br />
<3>[  384.747501] ath6kl: temporary war to avoid sdio crc error<br />
<3>[  387.203377] ath6kl: timeout waiting for recv message<br />
<4>[  387.203400] ath6kl: firmware crashed<br />
<6>[  387.223953] ath6kl: crash dump:<br />
<6>[  387.223970] ath6kl: hw 0x30000582 fw 3.2.0.144<br />
<6>[  387.230567] ath6kl: 0: 0x30000582 0x000015b3 0x008fc114 0x004f5b31<br />
<6>[  387.236849] ath6kl: 4: 0x008fc114 0x00060730 0x00000018 0x00000ea0<br />
<6>[  387.243034] ath6kl: 8: 0x00543560 0x00541010 0x00540410 0x00540000<br />
<6>[  387.249180] ath6kl: 12: 0x00000009 0x00000000 0x008eafa4 0x008eafac<br />
<6>[  387.255364] ath6kl: 16: 0x00917ca7 0x008e1038 0x00000000 0x00000000<br />
<6>[  387.261836] ath6kl: 20: 0x408fc114 0x005441b8 0x00000094 0x00540600<br />
<6>[  387.268008] ath6kl: 24: 0x808fc465 0x00544218 0x00540000 0xc08fc114<br />
<6>[  387.274096] ath6kl: 28: 0x8094618c 0x00544268 0x0054101c 0x00948468<br />
<6>[  387.280307] ath6kl: 32: 0x808e1049 0x00544288 0x00540000 0x0051b1b8<br />
<6>[  387.286588] ath6kl: 36: 0x808e1119 0x005442b8 0x00000000 0x008e2ee4<br />
<6>[  387.292866] ath6kl: 40: 0x808e163a 0x005442d8 0x00540000 0x00540600<br />
<6>[  387.299098] ath6kl: 44: 0x808e16bd 0x005442f8 0x00540d14 0x00000000<br />
<6>[  387.305341] ath6kl: 48: 0x408e0c24 0x00544318 0x00519291 0x000017a8<br />
<6>[  387.311556] ath6kl: 52: 0x00000000 0x00544338 0x00559301 0x00040020<br />
<6>[  387.317836] ath6kl: 56: 0x00000004 0x0000050c 0x00000000 0x008e2ee4<br />
<4>[  387.324349] ath6kl: Invalid address for debug_hdr_addr<br />
<3>[  387.329565] ath6kl: htc wait target failed: -12<br />
<3>[  387.333790] ath6kl: Failed to start hardware: -12<br />
<3>[  387.338298] ath6kl: Failed to init ath6kl core<br />
<4>[  387.342998] ath6kl_sdio: probe of [URL=mmc1:0001:1]mmc1:0001:1[/URL] failed with error -12<br />


----------



## Geekswife1992

Yes, I can see that both versions of CMPT test file are in the log file. I am not sure what any of it means to be honest. What I need to know is what/how to get rid of the 21 version and keep the 22 version. More to the point:

What am I missing or doing wrong?

I have been 
downloading new file to PC
usb transfer of file to TP
boot into recovery
wipe caches
install zip
wips caches again
reboot
test for wifi connection
create log file using terminal emulator


----------



## darkassain

Geekswife1992 said:


> Yes, I can see that both versions of CMPT test file are in the log file. I am not sure what any of it means to be honest. What I need to know is what/how to get rid of the 21 version and keep the 22 version. More to the point:
> 
> What am I missing or doing wrong?
> 
> I have been
> downloading new file to PC
> usb transfer of file to TP
> boot into recovery
> wipe caches
> install zip
> wips caches again
> reboot
> test for wifi connection
> create log file using terminal emulator


Since there are no power disconnects ( meaning you dont remove power, like pull the battery which is very difficult to do in the TP) past dmesg's are still there.
Dont worry if its there, what matters is that after you installed the newer drivers it shows as 7-22, and it keeps showing as that which it does .


----------



## Geekswife1992

darkassain said:


> Since there are no power disconnects ( meaning you dont remove power, like pull the battery which is very difficult to do in the TP) past dmesg's are still there.
> Dont worry if its there, what matters is that after you installed the newer drivers it shows as 7-22, and it keeps showing as that which it does .


Thank you! I really appreciate the explanation. I have been going a bit nuts with this thing. I am so ready to go back to factory and start all over from scratch. If there is any chance though that these logs can help someone else avoid this situation I will hold out a little longer.


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate the explanation. I have been going a bit nuts with this thing. I am so ready to go back to factory and start all over from scratch. If there is any chance though that these logs can help someone else avoid this situation I will hold out a little longer.


Why don't you make an Android backup, run a factory / data reset, Install JC's test zip, see how WiFi works, and then do an advanced restore from clockworkmod. Restore data only. You could also try running Acme uninstaller, reinstall everything with ACME3, Install the test zip and see how wifi works. Then you have a choice of restoring your back up or doing an advanced restore of your data only.


----------



## clhdpgh

Geekswife1992 said:


> Why don't you make an Android backup, run a factory / data reset, Install JC's test zip, see how WiFi works, and then do an advanced restore from clockworkmod. Restore data only. You could also try running Acme uninstaller, reinstall everything with ACME3, Install the test zip and see how wifi works. Then you have a choice of restoring your back up or doing an advanced restore of your data only.


I thought installing from CWM was the preferred method of installing the ROMS?


----------



## nevertells

clhdpgh said:


> Sorry GW I have done that exact thing twice and got the same results. Factory reset and WebOS does not solve this problem.
> 
> I thought installing from CWM was the preferred method of installing the ROMS?


 Not necessarily, it works both ways. CWM just makes it easier when one is flashing an update. Sometimes when people are having a problem with Acme 3, I suggest that they install moboot and clockworkmod with Acme 3 and then install gapps and the ROM with clockworkmod.


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> Sorry GW I have done that exact thing twice and got the same results. Factory reset and WebOS does not solve this problem.


And this is also why as frustrated as I am, have decided to wait before doing anything drastic. I have a feeling it won't matter.







Which is why I was wondering earlier about the A6 firmware update as a possible link to our situation.


----------



## clhdpgh

Geekswife1992 said:


> I have thought of that. Honestly, I don't really have much data stored on the TP that I care about or couldn't get back pretty easily. It truly isn't about data.
> This is about the wifi connection. Most apps I use need a connection. I have considered the drastic measure of going back to factory because everything was working so well for so long and I don't know what happened. And I am very frustrated.
> 
> Because jcsullins has made such a pointed effort to fix this I will not change anything but fixes he asks us to make. I figure the less changes introduced at a time the more likely I am to find out one day what went wrong. Or what one day fixes it. Perhaps these logs can tell him if I have a rogue app or setting.
> 
> And this is also why as frustrated as I am, have decided to wait before doing anything drastic. I have a feeling it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I was wondering earlier about the A6 firmware update as a possible link to our situation.


Now that you mention it, the first time this occurred I reflashed the A6 firmware and re installed a nandroid backup (since lost) and I had the Wifi for a day or two at most and it dropped out again.

As far as drastic maybe its best to hold on and I'll take the fresh installs and you do the other side, working from a once working install?

Ah Adroid how I miss your wonderful apps and games.


----------



## Geekswife1992

clhdpgh said:


> Now that you mention it, the first time this occurred I reflashed the A6 firmware and re installed a nandroid backup (since lost) and I had the Wifi for a day or two at most and it dropped out again.
> 
> As far as drastic maybe its best to hold on and I'll take the fresh installs and you do the other side, working from a once working install?
> 
> Ah Adroid how I miss your wonderful apps and games.


I really feel for you. I have a couple of games that I play that don't need internet and I have some Kindle books left to read. Other than that I have a picture frame I guess. I could load some movies on it via usb cable too. But it just isn't the same.


----------



## Xsever

Geekswife1992 said:


> I really feel for you. I have a couple of games that I play that don't need internet and I have some Kindle books left to read. Other than that I have a picture frame I guess. I could load some movies on it via usb cable too. But it just isn't the same.


I flashed the A6 about 5 times now and Wi-Fi has never been a problem. I'm still on 04/18.


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> No, I don't believe that would be the case. Until I started having problems with my wifi I hadn't booted into webOS in MONTHS! And other than a test of the wifi connection I haven't done anything with webOS. I did get an email a week or so ago from HP announcing a webOS update that was going to be pushed, but it isn't on mine.


FWIW, and I honestly can't tell you why, but I have never gone past J.C.'s 03/04 CM10 Rom. I suspect that it's because how stable it's been for me. WiFi is rock solid and the Rom does not contain any of the recent updates that seem to be causing others all this grief. WiFi in particular, upon boot up, it's connected within 10 seconds. Waking up from sleep, it connects almost instantaneously. Whenever I'm in the location of a saved AP, if finds it and connects as soon as it is within range. I run O.a.T.'s CM10.1 on my other TouchPad and after a few hiccups with a few of his Roms, this one behaves about as well as J.C.'s and he built it with a tablet UI instead of the much despised phone UI, though personally, I was getting used to the phone UI.

Your WiFi issue is truly a strange one. Hope J.C. finds a fix for you.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Xsever said:


> I flashed the A6 about 5 times now and Wi-Fi has never been a problem. I'm still on 04/18.


Which method did you use? Just wondering because I did the usb method the first time and didn't notice problems. The second time I went through webOS to update the firmware and that is the only change that was made to my tablet before the wifi went wonky on me. I did it a third time using usb and now wifi is completely gone. I'm sure it is a coincidence, but still...

Really just grasping at straws in hopes that I find there is something I forgot to do or did in the wrong order that can be corrected. I tried to go back to webOS for awhile...







I'm sure many out there can understand my mood about that.


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> FWIW, and I honestly can't tell you why, but I have never gone past J.C.'s 03/04 CM10 Rom. I suspect that it's because how stable it's been for me. WiFi is rock solid and the Rom does not contain any of the recent updates that seem to be causing others all this grief. WiFi in particular, upon boot up, it's connected within 10 seconds. Waking up from sleep, it connects almost instantaneously. Whenever I'm in the location of a saved AP, if finds it and connects as soon as it is within range. I run O.a.T.'s CM10.1 on my other TouchPad and after a few hiccups with a few of his Roms, this one behaves about as well as J.C.'s and he built it with a tablet UI instead of the much despised phone UI, though personally, I was getting used to the phone UI.
> 
> Your WiFi issue is truly a strange one. Hope J.C. finds a fix for you.


You describe my wifi experience from nearly the beginning of CM on TP. I NEVER had connection issues beyond the first few CM7 builds. It never dropped. I never had to use the setting to leave wifi on all the time. I could connect virtually anywhere within seconds. Then one day I hit the wifi widget by mistake and poof! I found out I had a problem. Since I rarely used that part of the power widget I have no idea how long the problem could have lay dormant.

My hope is that this remains a very isolated issue. And thank you I hope to get my TP back in working full working order. I had no idea how much I would miss it.


----------



## Xsever

Geekswife1992 said:


> Which method did you use? Just wondering because I did the usb method the first time and didn't notice problems. The second time I went through webOS to update the firmware and that is the only change that was made to my tablet before the wifi went wonky on me. I did it a third time using usb and now wifi is completely gone. I'm sure it is a coincidence, but still...
> 
> Really just grasping at straws in hopes that I find there is something I forgot to do or did in the wrong order that can be corrected. I tried to go back to webOS for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure many out there can understand my mood about that.


I boot into WebOS, USB, open the terminal on the pc, and paste the command and run it. All 5 times.


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> Which method did you use? Just wondering because I did the usb method the first time and didn't notice problems. The second time I went through webOS to update the firmware and that is the only change that was made to my tablet before the wifi went wonky on me. I did it a third time using usb and now wifi is completely gone. I'm sure it is a coincidence, but still...
> 
> Really just grasping at straws in hopes that I find there is something I forgot to do or did in the wrong order that can be corrected. I tried to go back to webOS for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure many out there can understand my mood about that.


Hey, I've done the A6 flash both ways, though I prefer the terminal emulator via WebOS since no connection to the PC is required. I really don't see any connection to WiFi. The A6 controller has nothing to do with that.


----------



## noseph

Has anyone tried TWRP 2.6.0.0? Does it resolve the save/restore issue that has been present in the recent versions?

*Edit: *bit the bullet and updated to TWRP 2.6.0.0. Did a backup/restore and everything worked fine.


----------



## Gradular

noseph said:


> Has anyone tried TWRP 2.6.0.0? Does it resolve the save/restore issue that has been present in the recent versions?
> 
> *Edit: *bit the bullet and updated to TWRP 2.6.0.0. Did a backup/restore and everything worked fine.


I as well and goomanger automation works as well.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Geekswife1992

jcsullins said:


> Try this: http://goo.im/devs/j...130722-test.zip
> 
> I realize now (at least partly) why the restart didn't work, but the fix isn't exactly trivial.
> So, I've rebuilt without the restart enabled. See how it works for you.


jcsullins, I want to thank you for looking into this matter for me. I don't like to assume things, but when you say that the fix isn't exactly trivial, I am sort of assuming that you mean from a programming standpoint or user executing standpoint. Because I live with 2 developers (neither works at the hardware level unfortunately) I understand the need to stick with the wider user case base for bugs and problems.

CM7, 9 & 10 on my TP have been great tools for my work as a writer. They have allowed me to work the way I like to work. But without working wifi I can't do that. And I need to get back to work. Switching where and how I write is not trivial I am discovering. So I am going to make a last ditch effort here with my TP by wiping data in cwm and if that doesn't work full webOS wipe as well.

I'll report back when I am finished.

Edit: As I expected various levels of resetting the TP (including AcmeUninstaller & webOS secure wipe) did not restore the wifi. webOS side still works fine.







I really hope this is isolated to the 2 or 3 of us that have reported it.


----------



## clhdpgh

Geekswife1992 said:


> jcsullins, I want to thank you for looking into this matter for me. I don't like to assume things, but when you say that the fix isn't exactly trivial, I am sort of assuming that you mean from a programming standpoint or user executing standpoint. Because I live with 2 developers (neither works at the hardware level unfortunately) I understand the need to stick with the wider user case base for bugs and problems.
> 
> CM7, 9 & 10 on my TP have been great tools for my work as a writer. They have allowed me to work the way I like to work. But without working wifi I can't do that. And I need to get back to work. Switching where and how I write is not trivial I am discovering. So I am going to make a last ditch effort here with my TP by wiping data in cwm and if that doesn't work full webOS wipe as well.
> 
> I'll report back when I am finished.
> 
> Edit: As I expected various levels of resetting the TP (including AcmeUninstaller & webOS secure wipe) did not restore the wifi. webOS side still works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this is isolated to the 2 or 3 of us that have reported it.


Feeling your pain GW.


----------



## Geekswife1992

clhdpgh said:


> Feeling your pain GW.


Yeah, this situation just gets better and better. I can't use my Google Account email in webOS for some unknown reason. Happens to be my main account. But hey, the Gmail account I don't have much attached to works just fine. I think it has something to do with 2 step varification in Google, but I can't seem to find the setting to turn it on and use it as webOS apparently thinks I have. ARG!!!!


----------



## clhdpgh

did you goto preware and look at the Google patches that you can install? Looks like something there may help.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Thanks for the idea. Unfortunately, it didn't work. I have a feeling that Google has changed so much crap over the last year that my account and setting just aren't compatible with webOS anymore. I don't think I have anything weird or unusual but trying to navigate Google information and settings is one big joke. After literally six hours on just that one account, I think it is time for me to turn off my brick and move on to other devices...sigh...back to my Droid Bionic


----------



## Xsever

Geekswife1992 said:


> Edit: As I expected various levels of resetting the TP (including AcmeUninstaller & webOS secure wipe) did not restore the wifi. webOS side still works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this is isolated to the 2 or 3 of us that have reported it.


When you say webOS secure wipe, do you mean WebOS doctor? That should wipe everything completely and give you a 100% factory fresh start.

You may have tried it, but I'm just trying to help.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Xsever said:


> When you say webOS secure wipe, do you mean WebOS doctor? That should wipe everything completely and give you a 100% factory fresh start.
> 
> You may have tried it, but I'm just trying to help.


Actually, I ended up doing both. I started out resetting user data in cwm. Then I reflashed rom & gapps. (yes, I made sure I was using the correct pairing). I then made the mistake of formatting the sd card in cwm which caused it to fail to boot at all. OOPS! Web doctored out of that. But because I hadn't gone through the process of uninstalling Android completely and I wasn't sure if doctoring acutually did anything to the storage chip I went ahead and did that just to make sure. There is some issue with my Google Account on webOS and my first attempt at drastic measures to fix that was a secure wipe.
Obviously, after each step I tried to connect my TP in Android to wifi and the results were the same each time: the wifi simply won't turn on. Sometimes it says it is turning on and sometimes there is no text in the settings menu.
After all that I have done and clhdpgh have tried I am beginning to think that this is hardware related. And yet the wifi still works just fine in webOS. It really is goofy and frustrating.
Thanks for the ideas. If anyone has ANY ideas please share them! Other than opening the TP I am willing to try just about anything to get this thing working again.


----------



## Xsever

Geekswife1992 said:


> Actually, I ended up doing both. I started out resetting user data in cwm. Then I reflashed rom & gapps. (yes, I made sure I was using the correct pairing). I then made the mistake of formatting the sd card in cwm which caused it to fail to boot at all. OOPS! Web doctored out of that. But because I hadn't gone through the process of uninstalling Android completely and I wasn't sure if doctoring acutually did anything to the storage chip I went ahead and did that just to make sure. There is some issue with my Google Account on webOS and my first attempt at drastic measures to fix that was a secure wipe.
> Obviously, after each step I tried to connect my TP in Android to wifi and the results were the same each time: the wifi simply won't turn on. Sometimes it says it is turning on and sometimes there is no text in the settings menu.
> After all that I have done and clhdpgh have tried I am beginning to think that this is hardware related. And yet the wifi still works just fine in webOS. It really is goofy and frustrating.
> Thanks for the ideas. If anyone has ANY ideas please share them! Other than opening the TP I am willing to try just about anything to get this thing working again.


Let's forget about the Google account problem now and focus on the WiFi.

Here's what I would want to do/achieve if it were me:

1. Bring the TP back to 100% factory settings running only WebOS with no other partitions/Android residuals. 100% WebOS as if you just bought the TP from HP.
I am not sure how you are going to achieve this, but I think doctoring it a couple of times should do that no?

2. Once established in WebOS, obvisouly we need to test the WiFi and make sure it works. Cycling it many times, speed tests, etc....

3. If it's working properly, then the hardware should be fine.

4. Then you make the jump to 04/18 Rom using ACMEinstaller and the rest of the tools needed which are in the OP.

5. Then you boot fresh into Android and try the WiFi.

Maybe this is what you tried, but the SD card mess-up kind of put everything off track.

Try the process I suggested up there and let us know.

The WiFi chip, if sound from a hardware perspective, shouldn't cause trouble in Android.

Let's try and see.


----------



## GwidionR

I follow your search of a solution for some days. Perhaps you've tried this: starting to android, after touchpad was completely off. 
I've recognized, that it do sometimes a different.


----------



## Gradular

Geekswife1992 said:


> Let's forget about the Google account problem now and focus on the WiFi.
> 
> Here's what I would want to do/achieve if it were me:
> 
> 1. Bring the TP back to 100% factory settings running only WebOS with no other partitions/Android residuals. 100% WebOS as if you just bought the TP from HP.
> I am not sure how you are going to achieve this, but I think doctoring it a couple of times should do that no?
> 
> 2. Once established in WebOS, obvisouly we need to test the WiFi and make sure it works. Cycling it many times, speed tests, etc....
> 
> 3. If it's working properly, then the hardware should be fine.
> 
> 4. Then you make the jump to 04/18 Rom using ACMEinstaller and the rest of the tools needed which are in the OP.
> 
> 5. Then you boot fresh into Android and try the WiFi.
> 
> Maybe this is what you tried, but the SD card mess-up kind of put everything off track.
> 
> Try the process I suggested up there and let us know.
> 
> The WiFi chip, if sound from a hardware perspective, shouldn't cause trouble in Android.
> 
> Let's try and see.


Have you tried this to restore your tablet to stock? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20989526 I've found that even after sd wipe and a doctor that old files are left. I've had preware hacks still installed after all that.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## Geekswife1992

GwidionR, what a great idea! I'm not sure in all my mucking around I even tried that. Unfortunately, it didn't work. Same results.

Xserver, thank you for the suggestion. I will begin the process ASAP though it may take a day or so for me to complete because of other obligations.


----------



## Xsever

Geekswife1992 said:


> GwidionR, what a great idea! I'm not sure in all my mucking around I even tried that. Unfortunately, it didn't work. Same results.
> 
> Xserver, thank you for the suggestion. I will begin the process ASAP though it may take a day or so for me to complete because of other obligations.


Try the post Gradular referenced above. Looks like exactly what you need to do to achieve my point #1.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey, so I'm coming back to the HP Touchpad after it gathered dust in a drawer for a long time. Looking to understand the exact state of this build.

Is this just CM10 or CM10.1?

Is the "Sleep of Death", where the battery would die and it wouldn't turn back on, fixed?

Is the OP up to date about bugs? If so, it sounds like this is pretty stable.

Thanks.


----------



## Xsever

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey, so I'm coming back to the HP Touchpad after it gathered dust in a drawer for a long time. Looking to understand the exact state of this build.
> 
> Is this just CM10 or CM10.1?
> 
> Is the "Sleep of Death", where the battery would die and it wouldn't turn back on, fixed?
> 
> Is the OP up to date about bugs? If so, it sounds like this is pretty stable.
> 
> Thanks.


If you want the best battery drain (-5ma on sleep) and the most stable experience, go for the ROM here the 04/18.

CM10.1 still has bugs and higher battery drain.

I've been on 04/18 since it came out and its been flawless. OP is up to date too thanks to Roland.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Steps I took:

1. cwm reset data
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. webOS secure erase
4. web doctor
5. web doctor
6. restored webOS account & apps
7. ran device info diagnostics twice
8. turned wifi on and off

So far all in webOS seems to be fine. Are there any other tests for me to run on the TP in webOS before turning developer mode on and beginning the Android installation?

Edit: Sorry I missed Gradular's post somehow until just now. I will go through that process this afternoon and report back when I am finished.


----------



## Xsever

Geekswife1992 said:


> Steps I took:
> 
> 1. cwm reset data
> 2. ACMEUninstaller
> 3. webOS secure erase
> 4. web doctor
> 5. web doctor
> 6. restored webOS account & apps
> 7. ran device info diagnostics twice
> 8. turned wifi on and off
> 
> So far all in webOS seems to be fine. Are there any other tests for me to run on the TP in webOS before turning developer mode on and beginning the Android installation?
> 
> Edit: Sorry I missed Gradular's post somehow until just now. I will go through that process this afternoon and report back when I am finished.


If you plug the TP in storage mode, do you see any android folders/leftovers?

Again we want to make sure nothing is left from Android.


----------



## Geekswife1992

Xsever said:


> If you plug the TP in storage mode, do you see any android folders/leftovers?
> 
> Again we want to make sure nothing is left from Android.


No, there is nothing leftover. I vaguely remember checking that out when I web doctored it before.
I am currently reading through the instructions Gradular directed me to. Not afraid to admit that I am a little intimidated. lol Thankfully, I have a couple of developers in the house to help make sure I don't screw anything up. I'll report back later about the results...


----------



## Gradular

Geekswife1992 said:


> No, there is nothing leftover. I vaguely remember checking that out when I web doctored it before.
> I am currently reading through the instructions Gradular directed me to. Not afraid to admit that I am a little intimidated. lol Thankfully, I have a couple of developers in the house to help make sure I don't screw anything up. I'll report back later about the results...


Just go slow. The files that are left are somewhere other then the media partition. I haven't tracked down where exactly. I haven't done it myself either.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Geekswife1992

Okay, I followed the instructions found in your post Gradular. Everything went very smoothly. I finished with the web doctor to 3.0.4 and then set up my webOS account. It went through the update to 3.0.5.86 or whatever. I have run the diagnostics feature in the device info app and the WiFi checks out okay. It responds quickly when turning WiFi off/on manually. I made sure I couldn't see any Android files before I started the process.

Is there any other test I should conduct before I try the CM10 4-18 Rom?


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> Okay, I followed the instructions found in your post Gradular. Everything went very smoothly. I finished with the web doctor to 3.0.4 and then set up my webOS account. It went through the update to 3.0.5.86 or whatever. I have run the diagnostics feature in the device info app and the WiFi checks out okay. It responds quickly when turning WiFi off/on manually. I made sure I couldn't see any Android files before I started the process.
> 
> Is there any other test I should conduct before I try the CM10 4-18 Rom?


Is there a particular reason you are going to install the 4/18 Rom? I think I mentioned previously that the 3/4 Rom has worked flawlessly for me since I installed it when it first was posted. You might want to start there. I would also recommend that you install just the Rom and test how WiFi works first. Maybe even for a couple of days if it works correctly. Make a backup before installing Gapps. Good luck.


----------



## Geekswife1992

You know, NT, there really isn't. I hadn't thought about it because I used the 4-18 Rom for so long seemingly without issues. But you may have something there since I don't know exactly what or when this was introduced. I'll see if I can download that and give it a shot.


----------



## Geekswife1992

OMG! I can hardly type. It worked! At first the results were the same, but I rebooted, played with the on/off switch, and then get sidetracked with something on my PC for a couple of minutes. I was just about to report my tears of sorrow when I looked and saw the outline of the wifi icon in my notification tray. Opening settings showed me the long list of available networks. Once my password was entered I was connected within 5 seconds. Still gray of course because I didn't install gapps yet.
I have yet to test turning WiFi off/on or airplane mode but this is such progress I had to report!
Thank you all for the ideas, help, & support. You have no idea what this means to me.

Edit: Well, it seems I shouted a little too soon. Turning off the wifi manually broke it again. Now I am back to where I can get the on/off switch to the on position every once in a while but it never initializes the wifi radio/receiver.







(

If I have time later I may just redo the instructions Gradular posted and then NEVER touch the wifi controls again.


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> OMG! I can hardly type. It worked! At first the results were the same, but I rebooted, played with the on/off switch, and then get sidetracked with something on my PC for a couple of minutes. I was just about to report my tears of sorrow when I looked and saw the outline of the wifi icon in my notification tray. Opening settings showed me the long list of available networks. Once my password was entered I was connected within 5 seconds. Still gray of course because I didn't install gapps yet.
> I have yet to test turning WiFi off/on or airplane mode but this is such progress I had to report!
> Thank you all for the ideas, help, & support. You have no idea what this means to me.
> 
> Edit: Well, it seems I shouted a little too soon. Turning off the wifi manually broke it again. Now I am back to where I can get the on/off switch to the on position every once in a while but it never initializes the wifi radio/receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> If I have time later I may just redo the instructions Gradular posted and then NEVER touch the wifi controls again.


 What happened to that backup you were supposed to make?


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> What happened to that backup you were supposed to make?


Backups don't matter. I have five from before this issue began and none of them worked. I have a feeling that just turning off the tablet to do the backup would have messed it up.


----------



## clhdpgh

GW what is your device data? I have FB356UT#ABA which is the business model, the FCC is B94HH129C. I am trying to find out why it is just a very few of us that have had this problem. This has to be something extraordinary for our hardware to stop working just under Android.

Is there a way to list the hardware from within WebOS, say from wterm?


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> Backups don't matter. I have five from before this issue began and none of them worked. I have a feeling that just turning off the tablet to do the backup would have messed it up.


One does not turn off the TP to make a backup GW. And you would have been making it right after doing that super clean install. It would have given you something to start over with. Not sure what the deal is here, you may have to redo everything you did to get back to where it works again.


----------



## thro

Geekswife1992 said:


> OMG! I can hardly type. It worked! At first the results were the same, but I rebooted, played with the on/off switch, and then get sidetracked with something on my PC for a couple of minutes. I was just about to report my tears of sorrow when I looked and saw the outline of the wifi icon in my notification tray. Opening settings showed me the long list of available networks. Once my password was entered I was connected within 5 seconds. Still gray of course because I didn't install gapps yet.
> I have yet to test turning WiFi off/on or airplane mode but this is such progress I had to report!
> Thank you all for the ideas, help, & support. You have no idea what this means to me.
> 
> Edit: Well, it seems I shouted a little too soon. Turning off the wifi manually broke it again. Now I am back to where I can get the on/off switch to the on position every once in a while but it never initializes the wifi radio/receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> If I have time later I may just redo the instructions Gradular posted and then NEVER touch the wifi controls again.


 I had same problem (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34524-wifi-wont-even-turn-on/page__st__10#entry1091704) with my wifi and gave up after trying everything, sometimes you will get lucky after booting many times but once it is on you will not be able to reboot or shut down without wifi not working again. I thought about leaving it on all the time but then I would not be able to upgrade to newer versions or having battery die or random reboots, etc. I ended up selling it and buying another one on craigslist and glad of having no more headaches and time wasted trying to get it to work.


----------



## Geekswife1992

clhdpgh said:


> GW what is your device data? I have FB356UT#ABA which is the business model, the FCC is B94HH129C. I am trying to find out why it is just a very few of us that have had this problem. This has to be something extraordinary for our hardware to stop working just under Android.
> 
> Is there a way to list the hardware from within WebOS, say from wterm?


I have: FB359UA#ABA
Model: HSTNH-129C
Hardware Version: A

I find this whole thing beyond strange.


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> One does not turn off the TP to make a backup GW. And you would have been making it right after doing that super clean install. It would have given you something to start over with. Not sure what the deal is here, you may have to redo everything you did to get back to where it works again.


My apologies for using the wrong terminology. You are correct it is a reboot to go into recovery and make a backup. I was so excited to get the wifi back that I made a bonehead move by not making an immediate backup. However, I am not so sure a backup of this 'super clean install' would matter. As far as the installation I had before the wifi quit and after; there were no changes. Seriously, all I did was turn the wifi off from the settings menu. So the problem still exists.
And from experience I can tell you that simply nandroiding in this case does not fix or change the situation. Even web doctoring did not change it. I suppose there is a slim chance that this 'super clean backup' might have worked though so I will try again and make one if I am successful.


----------



## clhdpgh

GW did you use an older copy of WebOs Doctor or did you just download the latest version from HP's site?

Nevertells, are you using an archived version of the Doctor program?


----------



## nevertells

clhdpgh said:


> GW did you use an older copy of WebOs Doctor or did you just download the latest version from HP's site?
> 
> Nevertells, are you using an archived version of the Doctor program?


Not quite sure what you mean by an archived version of WebOS Doctor. I personally have never had to use WebOS Doctor to cure a TouchPad problem. Once or twice I have done a full secure erase.


----------



## clhdpgh

You never use WebOS Doctor? Even when you change CM versions?


----------



## nevertells

clhdpgh said:


> You never use WebOS Doctor? Even when you change CM versions?


Nope, never in two years of flashing CM Roms. Who ever told you that you needed to? In fact, I strongly recommend against running the Doctor unless there is a problem with WebOS. One should always uninstall Android before trying to run the Doctor. If you don't, the process could fail.


----------



## Fletch

Anyone know if this ROM/kernel could or would benefit from running an fstrim utility like this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.grilledmonkey.lagfix ?


----------



## Geekswife1992

clhdpgh said:


> GW did you use an older copy of WebOs Doctor or did you just download the latest version from HP's site?
> 
> Nevertells, are you using an archived version of the Doctor program?


In this case I used the files listed in the link provided by Gradular. Once I completed those steps I used the OTA update to get 3.0.5 installed.

I have followed these steps 2 more times with no joy. Nandroids don't work, web doctoring didn't work, and rebuilding the tp with novaterm didn't work. I would be the first to point to hardware being the cause here EXCEPT WiFi works perfectly in webOS. (I'm using it to type this now)








All I can say folks is enjoy your TPs and I hope you all fair better than me.


----------



## djmickyg

Fletch said:


> Anyone know if this ROM/kernel could or would benefit from running an fstrim utility like this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.grilledmonkey.lagfix ?


TRIM isn't supported so it doesn't work

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Colchiro

It would if it did work.

Don't worry, it'll get ported.


----------



## Dryphter

Hi all,

I was running CM10 3/18 for quite awhile with no issues. My son wanted to watch Youtube and none of the videos work through the Youtube app. So I flashed gapps again, cleared cache, no go. Then I updated to 4/18 build, same issues.

So, I have to ask - does YouTube app work with CM10? or does it depend on Flash player? The videos all play if I use the web browser and not the app. What gives?

THanks!


----------



## Xsever

Dryphter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was running CM10 3/18 for quite awhile with no issues. My son wanted to watch Youtube and none of the videos work through the Youtube app. So I flashed gapps again, cleared cache, no go. Then I updated to 4/18 build, same issues.
> 
> So, I have to ask - does YouTube app work with CM10? or does it depend on Flash player? The videos all play if I use the web browser and not the app. What gives?
> 
> THanks!


Using 04/18 Rom, which is CM10, YouTube app works fine and you don't need flash for that.

The app works flawlessly for me. Even in HQ/HD.


----------



## JohnA2u

Dryphter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was running CM10 3/18 for quite awhile with no issues. My son wanted to watch Youtube and none of the videos work through the Youtube app. So I flashed gapps again, cleared cache, no go. Then I updated to 4/18 build, same issues.
> 
> So, I have to ask - does YouTube app work with CM10? or does it depend on Flash player? The videos all play if I use the web browser and not the app. What gives?
> 
> THanks!


When you say it doesn't work what exactly is happening? App won't start? Videos buffer but won't play?
Maybe your internet connection has slowed down. Try rebooting your router. Maybe clear the cache on the YouTube app. It should work fine. Do you have the correct version of gapps installed?


----------



## Dryphter

When I load the YouTube app, and select a video and hit play, I get a black box (where the video should be) with white text that says "Unsupported video format" Also a small box appears near the bottom 1/3 of the screen that says 'An error occurred'. I've tried with countless videos so I know it's not specific to a certain video.

Not a huge deal as I never use YouTube, but interesting problem since it worked in the past.

I installed the version of gapps that was packaged with 4/18. I'll try clearing Youtube cache and see if that helps.


----------



## JohnA2u

So the app opens, you can see thumbnail images of the videos but it says unsupported video format. That is odd. Try going to the YouTube app in settings and uninstall updates if that is available. Maybe it has to do with file type associations. Any new apps you have installed lately?


----------



## Dryphter

Well I got it to work again. I used aLogCat app to grab log files so I could see what was happening. Basically I was getting 'google play service not available error 9' and then a whole spew of info. So Google Play service is /was the issue.

After trial and error I finally got Youtube to play by
1) Uninstalling Youtube and Google Play Services and Google Play store updates
2) set Google Play store to not autoupdate
3) reboot to recovery, flash gapps, clear caches
4) reboot
5)Verify 'old' play store is there, then install YouTube again.

videos now play. So something was jacked up in the new Google Play services I think. Next question is will it break again if I allow updates to Play Store/Play services.


----------



## DroidFan12

Any updates since 04/18 on the CM10 for Touchpad?


----------



## Xsever

DroidFan12 said:


> Any updates since 04/18 on the CM10 for Touchpad?


No


----------



## Colchiro

There are a few changes for CM10, if someone chose to build it, but most dev is going into CM 10.1, since it's newer.


----------



## Colchiro

Guess there's one coming from JC, but it's 10.1. Guess CM 10 is dead. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40001-101-device-tree-on-github-not-a-downloadable-rom/page__st__90#entry1335562


----------



## Ocelot

Honestly, I'm lovin 10.1. I don't currently have a need for bluetooth, which as far as I can tell is the only thing that doesn't work in 10.1.
I just updated to yesterdays new updated SHIZOID combo 10.1 ROM
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223665

Ray


----------



## DroidFan12

Colchiro said:


> Guess there's one coming from JC, but it's 10.1. Guess CM 10 is dead. http://rootzwiki.com...90#entry1335562


THANKYOU!!


----------



## Colchiro

I just read where a lot of BT devices aren't working with Android 4.3.


----------



## DroidFan12

Colchiro said:


> I just read where a lot of BT devices aren't working with Android 4.3.


That's must be hardware compatible issues.


----------



## Colchiro

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/08/02/psa-android-4-3-breaks-compatibility-with-many-bluetooth-keyboards/


----------



## megadeth36

I can bet with you if they do a factory data reset everything will work perfectly like my bloototh in car and my Nokia bh214 which wasn't work perfectly with all apps (cb radio chat) on my galaxy nexus , after update to 4.3 and factory data reset both microphones works perfectly


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

No more updates for CM10?


----------



## nevertells

DroidTouchpad_22 said:


> No more updates for CM10?


What updates are you asking about? To the best of my knowledge, there never has been an official or unofficial Rom for CM10.


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

nevertells said:


> What updates are you asking about? To the best of my knowledge, there never has been an official or unofficial Rom for CM10.


Update for security fix (Like CM9) and other bug report on this topic. I refer to unofficial CM10 of jcsullins.


----------



## nevertells

DroidTouchpad_22 said:


> Update for security fix (Like CM9) and other bug report on this topic. I refer to unofficial CM10 of jcsullins.


All of J.C.'s recent CM10 Roms were experimental Roms. No nightly's. The rule of thumb in these forums is we wait patiently, and quietly for any changes. Keep asking questions like this and you will start getting less than polite replies. The best you can hope for is "TWO WEEKS".


----------



## skovvuri

I upgraded to CM9 from CM7. After booting up, screen is locked up. Is there any default password(I never set lock in CM7)? Please help me if you are aware of a solution.


----------



## Xsever

skovvuri said:


> I upgraded to CM9 from CM7. After booting up, screen is locked up. Is there any default password(I never set lock in CM7)? Please help me if you are aware of a solution.


This is a CM10 thread. Post in the CM9 if you want to receive help.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

nevertells said:


> All of J.C.'s recent CM10 Roms were experimental Roms. No nightly's. The rule of thumb in these forums is we wait patiently, and quietly for any changes. Keep asking questions like this and you will start getting less than polite replies. The best you can hope for is "TWO WEEKS".


Hey, given your experience with CM9 official nightlys, the various JC Sullins CM10 experimental roms and the bleeding edge CM10.1 experiments, would you recommend the latest version of this CM10 experimental Rom as most sufficently stable for day to day usage or do you think one of the CM9 Nightly's is the best?

I only ask as I've not used CM9 in a long time.


----------



## Colchiro

Make a backup and you can decide what you like the best. If you don't use bluetooth, any of them would work. Most of us think JC's 0808 build was pretty good (and BT worked). You have to make sure you use the proper gApps for each CM version tho.


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> Hey, given your experience with CM9 official nightlys, the various JC Sullins CM10 experimental roms and the bleeding edge CM10.1 experiments, would you recommend the latest version of this CM10 experimental Rom as most sufficently stable for day to day usage or do you think one of the CM9 Nightly's is the best?
> 
> I only ask as I've not used CM9 in a long time.


I currently have J.C.'s 03/04 CM10 experimental Rom installed on one of my TouchPads and the unofficial 08/18 Rom from Milaq installed on the other. I have also tested J.C.'s 08/08 Bluetooth Rom which is based on Milaq's build tree. Up until recently, there has been an issue with Milaq's build that certain apps from the Play Store not being compatible with the TouchPad. These apps had previously not had this issue, so some change in the nightly's was causing it. But as of the 08/18 nightly, the issue appears to be gone. The problem with J.C.'s 08/08 Bluetooth build is that he used Milaq's code before the compatibility issue was fixed. However, the BT worked fine, so if you can deal with the compatibility issue...... I wish he would release one more build or make his changes available to all the developers so BT is working on all CM10.1 based Roms. He says that is coming, just don't know when.

So to answer your question, with the exception of the 07/14 CM9 build, if you want maturity, stability, and reliability, the last build in May is the one to run. I think that J.C.'s CM10 experimental Roms are rock solid with the exception of no BT. If you are willing to wait, then when BT comes to Milaq's unofficial nightly's, then that is where you want to be with regards to JB 4.2.2 IMHO.

And remember, there are all kinds of other Roms out there. Each one has it's own personality and features. If you like a minimalist approach, then Evervolv and O.a.T.'s LnT Roms are an option. If you like everything including the kitchen sink, then go for Shumash's Schizoid Rom. If you like the feel and features of the CM based Roms like CM7 and 9, then Milaq's or J.C.'s builds are your choice. I have tried all of them at one time or another, and personally, I keep coming back to good old plain CM.

Make a backup and happy flashing.


----------



## gbelzer

I thought a TP did not have CM on it and installed cm10 as if CM was not on the pad. I think CM7 was on the pad because several old apps were installed at start-up (nook, amazon cloud player, amazon App Store, etc). Google play won't work, as it show few apps, and says apps like hbogo or espn fantasy are in versions not supported.

What should I do? Wipe the device completely and start over? Re-load play?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

gbelzer said:


> I thought a TP did not have CM on it and installed cm10 as if CM was not on the pad. I think CM7 was on the pad because several old apps were installed at start-up (nook, amazon cloud player, amazon App Store, etc). Google play won't work, as it show few apps, and says apps like hbogo or espn fantasy are in versions not supported.
> 
> What should I do? Wipe the device completely and start over? Re-load play?


Whoo haven't posted in a while suddenly everything is looking different  No more rep counting, whats with all the changes?

Well I hear you can find full instructions on the first page of this thread. You will want to use the ACMEUinstaller then full install, all on the first page have fun.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Whoo haven't posted in a while suddenly everything is looking different  No more rep counting, whats with all the changes?
> 
> Well I hear you can find full instructions on the first page of this thread. You will want to use the ACMEUinstaller then full install, all on the first page have fun.


Rep counting is still there, it's just more subtlety marked.

Hey Roland, I asked Nevertells the following question:

*" Hey, given your experience with CM9 official nightlys, the various JC Sullins CM10 experimental roms and the bleeding edge CM10.1 experiments, would you recommend the latest version of this CM10 experimental Rom as most sufficently stable for day to day usage or do you think one of the CM9 Nightly's is the best?

I only ask as I've not used CM9 in a long time. "*

I'd be interested in hearing your response as well.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Wellzy4eva said:


> Rep counting is still there, it's just more subtlety marked.
> 
> Hey Roland, I asked Nevertells the following question:
> 
> *" Hey, given your experience with CM9 official nightlys, the various JC Sullins CM10 experimental roms and the bleeding edge CM10.1 experiments, would you recommend the latest version of this CM10 experimental Rom as most sufficently stable for day to day usage or do you think one of the CM9 Nightly's is the best?
> 
> I only ask as I've not used CM9 in a long time. "*
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing your response as well.


Yes it sure appears to be back today. I was having funny things happen yesterday, couldn't post properly.

From my experience I would say either the CM10 or CM9 Roms are perfectly suitable for daily use. They are both fully functional, Bluetooth and all. Also nothing wrong with CM10.1 minus the Bluetooth many people don't use it but i'm hoping to see it in other CM10.1 Roms soon, then you can take your pick. However if you visit a lot of flash heavy sites you might want to stick with CM9, since official Android support was dropped after that. I still hear a lot about this from YouTube and make like 2 videos a year about it.


----------



## flemgo

After installing flash player 11.1 on hp touch with android 4.2.1. the video is stuttering. Any solution.


----------



## GwidionR

flemgo said:


> After installing flash player 11.1 on hp touch with android 4.2.1. the video is stuttering. Any solution.


uninstall flash player.


----------



## jrv331

Tried searching but found no help. I'm running build

4/18 and recently starting getting a SDK error when Google maps tries to update. Cleared my cache but no go. Any further suggestions.

Thank


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jrv331 said:


> Tried searching but found no help. I'm running build
> 
> 4/18 and recently starting getting a SDK error when Google maps tries to update. Cleared my cache but no go. Any further suggestions.
> 
> Thank


Did you also relfash your Rom and gapps after clearing those caches? Which gapps package are you flashing?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

flemgo said:


> After installing flash player 11.1 on hp touch with android 4.2.1. the video is stuttering. Any solution.





GwidionR said:


> uninstall flash player.


From the OP

*-jd35BbUmRKg[/MEDIA]]Flash videos work in the Dolphin Browser, if you double tap the video after starting it video.*

Flash works but is no longer officially supported in the OS since 4.0. You need a Web Browser that supports it and a little workaround :winkP: If flash support is really important to your daily usage then you might wish to use CM9, which still has proper flash support. Doing the double tap is good enough for occasional usage.

How to do the double tap:


----------



## jrv331

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Did you also relfash your Rom and gapps after clearing those caches? Which gapps package are you flashing?


No I did not reflash the ROM. I'm using the gapp that came in the bundle I got from the first post, 10/11/12 I think.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jrv331 said:


> No I did not reflash the ROM. I'm using the gapp that came in the bundle I got from the first post, 10/11/12 I think.


Try reflashing your Rom and Gapps package, clear those caches before hand. Do you have a nandroid back up around from before you encountered this problem? I would recommend restoring that if you do. If you still can't get around it try flashing the Rolands-Lite-V3-JB-4.2-Gapps for CM10. This will replace the maps package and you should be able to update. You should always have a backup on hand so don't forget to make one :winkP:


----------



## k4ever

I have CM10.1 (jcsullins 08/08) installed on my Touchpad. I need help with three things:

1. USB mass storage does not work. I have "Mass Storage" checked under USB Computer Connection in the Storage settings. When I connect my Touchpad to my Linux Mint 14 laptop, I get the USB mass storage app and I select "Turn on USB Storage", click ok at the warning and the button turns to "Turn of USB Storage". However, my computer does not recognize the Touchpad at all. There is no prompt do mount the drive or anything. It just flat out doesn't work.

2. The task manager software button (the one that is to the right of the home software button) doesn't work until I put the Touchpad on the touchstone or charger temporarily (like 2 seconds). I only have to do this once after a reboot.

3. Spotify app starts after boot. As soon as I unlock the Touchpad after a reboot, Spotify is running. The sad part about it is that Spotify does not detect the storage right after boot, so it is essentially blank. I close it from the task manager (after setting the device on the charger for a second, of course), then if I need it, I will open it back up and it is fully working.

Edit: For problem number 1 I forgot to mention that my other Android device connects to my computer just fine and is recognized immediately.


----------



## Fletch

k4ever said:


> I have CM10.1 (jcsullins 08/08) installed on my Touchpad. I need help with three things:
> 
> 3. Spotify app starts after boot. As soon as I unlock the Touchpad after a reboot, Spotify is running. The sad part about it is that Spotify does not detect the storage right after boot, so it is essentially blank. I close it from the task manager (after setting the device on the charger for a second, of course), then if I need it, I will open it back up and it is fully working.


I have seen this on both CM10 and CM10.1. I always assumed it was some setting I misconfigured, but I never figured it out.


----------



## k4ever

Fletch said:


> I have seen this on both CM10 and CM10.1. I always assumed it was some setting I misconfigured, but I never figured it out.


I checked my Spotify settings also and cannot find one that enables/disables this.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nevertells

k4ever said:


> I have CM10.1 (jcsullins 08/08) installed on my Touchpad. I need help with three things:
> 
> 1. USB mass storage does not work. I have "Mass Storage" checked under USB Computer Connection in the Storage settings. When I connect my Touchpad to my Linux Mint 14 laptop, I get the USB mass storage app and I select "Turn on USB Storage", click ok at the warning and the button turns to "Turn of USB Storage". However, my computer does not recognize the Touchpad at all. There is no prompt do mount the drive or anything. It just flat out doesn't work.
> 
> 2. The task manager software button (the one that is to the right of the home software button) doesn't work until I put the Touchpad on the touchstone or charger temporarily (like 2 seconds). I only have to do this once after a reboot.
> 
> Edit: For problem number 1 I forgot to mention that my other Android device connects to my computer just fine and is recognized immediately.


The last time I remember UMS working was under CM7. The option was not even there in CM9 to the best of my memory and returned on CM10 but has never worked. I have asked what the deal is several times on different threads and have never gotten a decent answer.

UMS will work from CWM or when booted into WebOS. All you are going to get is MTP under Android unless one of the developers fixes it. And personally, I like UMS over MTP because there are certain folders one cannot see the files in them using MTP.

As to what you call the "task manager" button, that is what Google calls the "recent apps" function. So to clarity this, you are saying that after using several apps, then tapping the "recent apps" button, you don't get a icon list of those apps you have opened previously? That button will not work immediately after booting up and if one has cleared/deleted all apps from the list.


----------



## k4ever

nevertells said:


> I have CM10.1 (jcsullins 08/08) installed on my Touchpad. I need help with three things:
> 
> 1. USB mass storage does not work. I have "Mass Storage" checked under USB Computer Connection in the Storage settings. When I connect my Touchpad to my Linux Mint 14 laptop, I get the USB mass storage app and I select "Turn on USB Storage", click ok at the warning and the button turns to "Turn of USB Storage". However, my computer does not recognize the Touchpad at all. There is no prompt do mount the drive or anything. It just flat out doesn't work.
> 
> 2. The task manager software button (the one that is to the right of the home software button) doesn't work until I put the Touchpad on the touchstone or charger temporarily (like 2 seconds). I only have to do this once after a reboot.
> 
> Edit: For problem number 1 I forgot to mention that my other Android device connects to my computer just fine and is recognized immediately.
> 
> The last time I remember UMS working was under CM7. The option was not even there in CM9 to the best of my memory and returned on CM10 but has never worked. I have asked what the deal is several times on different thread and have never gotten a decent answer.
> 
> UMS will work from CWM or when booted into WebOS. All you are going to get is MTP under Android unless one of the developers fixes it. And personally, I like UMS over MTP because there are certain folders one cannot see the file in them using MTP.
> 
> As to what you call the "task manager" button, that is what Google calls the "recent apps" function. So to clarity this, you are saying that after using several apps, then tapping the "recent apps" button, you don't get a icon list of those apps you have opened previously? That button will not work immediately after booting up and if one has cleared/deleted all apps from the list.


So I have to boot into webOS or to ClockWork just to transfer files to my Touchpad?

The recent apps list doesn't display recent apps. I can open 10 of them and it won't display any one of them. That is until after I place the device on the Touchstone. Then the recent apps button will work all the time afterwards. When I reboot, the behavior comes back. Open a bunch of apps, recent app button fails to work, place on charger, recent apps button works immediately. I don't know why the charge state somehow makes it work, but it does.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RolandDeschain79

k4ever said:


> So I have to boot into webOS or to ClockWork just to transfer files to my Touchpad? The recent apps list doesn't display recent apps. I can open 10 of them and it won't display any one of them. That is until after I place the device on the Touchstone. Then the recent apps button will work all the time afterwards. When I reboot, the behavior comes back. Open a bunch of apps, recent app button fails to work, place on charger, recent apps button works immediately. I don't know why the charge state somehow makes it work, but it does. Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


No what Nevertells is telling is that... UMS (USB mass storage) does not work and your must instead select MTP (Media transfer protocol)... Under settings/storage/3-Dots/USB computer connection. I remember when me and him were wondering if this would work eventually with the CM10.1 nightly builds but its still a no go.

What you're describing is not normal behavior, you should see the recent apps and be able to connect with the USB to your PC. You should restore your backup if you have one available. If not reflash the rom and gapps with CWM, clearing the caches. Like in the following video, once you get it fixed make a backup.

PS: There are a lot of reports of problems with the USB cable breaking randomly. You may need to try another, if you have one available.


----------



## noseph

k4ever said:


> So I have to boot into webOS or to ClockWork just to transfer files to my Touchpad?


I cannot remember the last time I needed to connect via usb to transfer files to my TouchPad. With cloud storage being free, iI just place the files iI want to transfer on one (Dropbox, Box.net, Copy etc) and use the corresponding app on my device to retrieve the files. Also most of the file management apps (ie ES File Explorer) have the ability to connect to systems on your local wifi network and transfer files.

See my signature for 20GB of free cloud storage.


----------



## nevertells

k4ever said:


> So I have to boot into webOS or to ClockWork just to transfer files to my Touchpad? The recent apps list doesn't display recent apps. I can open 10 of them and it won't display any one of them. That is until after I place the device on the Touchstone. Then the recent apps button will work all the time afterwards. When I reboot, the behavior comes back. Open a bunch of apps, recent app button fails to work, place on charger, recent apps button works immediately. I don't know why the charge state somehow makes it work, but it does. Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


Like Roland pointed out, one can transfer files using MTP. All I was saying that I personally prefer UMS over MTP for the reasons I stated. And for that you will have to use WebOS or ClockworkMod. But as pointed out, there are lots of alternatives. I like Dropbox.


----------



## garux

noseph said:


> I cannot remember the last time I needed to connect via usb to transfer files to my TouchPad. With cloud storage being free, iI just place the files iI want to transfer on one (Dropbox, Box.net, Copy etc) and use the corresponding app on my device to retrieve the files. Also most of the file management apps (ie ES File Explorer) have the ability to connect to systems on your local wifi network and transfer files.
> 
> See my signature for 20GB of free cloud storage.


I myself use a NAS drive to do all my offloading.


----------



## k4ever

I'm in a combat zone. Cloud storage requires a decent connection to work, which I don't have. Plus uploading 1gb+ files (I transfer movies back and forth to my TP) to the cloud in order to download them to the TP takes way too long. I found out that MTP works great in Windows, but Linux is my primary laptop OS. Linux keeps mounting the TP as a Camera in MTP mode.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

That is what MTP is, Media Transfer Protocol. It does not show up in Windows Explorer as a drive with a drive letter. It shows up as a media device, in this case cm_tenderloin, your TouchPad. What is the problem with just booting WebOS and transferring the needed files? You may run into the situation like I mentioned above that certain files will not be visible using MTP, but always will using UMS. Maybe some day some dev will finally fix that.

And thank you for your service to our country! Stay safe!


----------



## tj96813

Aloha, I am a first time poster and need help. I have CM10.1 (jcsullins) which I installed in July, 2013 using Roland's videos.

First THANK YOU ROLAND, you are a BIG help.

My problem is I just flashed cm-9-20130430-experimental-tenderloin.zip onto my touchpad and it reverted to CM 9. (which I never previously installed-I started with CM10).

There is TWRP v 2.6.0.0. installed on my TP.

How can I get CM 10 back without having to do a complete re-install.

In TWRP it shows the following backed up: boot (22MB) cache (74MB) data (849MB) and system (177MB) backed up (I think).

Question: What is the easiest way to get back to CM 10 with all my data and apps intact.

Thank you!


----------



## k4ever

nevertells said:


> That is what MTP is, Media Transfer Protocol. It does not show up in Windows Explorer as a drive with a drive letter. It shows up as a media device, in this case cm_tenderloin, your TouchPad. What is the problem with just booting WebOS and transferring the needed files? You may run into the situation like I mentioned above that certain files will not be visible using MTP, but always will using UMS. Maybe some day some dev will finally fix that.
> 
> And thank you for your service to our country! Stay safe!


There is no problem with it besides inconvenience. I just wanted to let you know that the cloud solution is not feasible for everyone. Hopefully the devs fix this soon.

As for reinstalling to possibly fix the other two issues, I will pass on that. I spent a few days getting this how I want it and I don't want to go through that pain again. The bugs aren't that bad (its not rebooting or locking up or losing data). I just thought the whole purpose of the forums is to report the issues so that other users and the devs knew about them.


----------



## len207

tj96813 said:


> Aloha, I am a first time poster and need help. I have CM10.1 (jcsullins) which I installed in July, 2013 using Roland's videos.
> 
> First THANK YOU ROLAND, you are a BIG help.
> 
> My problem is I just flashed cm-9-20130430-experimental-tenderloin.zip onto my touchpad and it reverted to CM 9. (which I never previously installed-I started with CM10).
> 
> There is TWRP v 2.6.0.0. installed on my TP.
> 
> How can I get CM 10 back without having to do a complete re-install.
> 
> In TWRP it shows the following backed up: boot (22MB) cache (74MB) data (849MB) and system (177MB) backed up (I think).
> 
> Question: What is the easiest way to get back to CM 10 with all my data and apps intact.
> 
> Thank you!


If you only ever had CM 10 on your TP and TWRP is saying you have a backup it seems like restoring the nandroid is a good option. Remember at least to clean your cache and Davlik cache before you reboot. If it were me I would also format /system and maybe even data before restoring the nandroid. If it works great and if not everything is cleaned up for a fresh install with TWRP.Good luck!

Edit: Another option if the nandroid does not work is to format system and install the ROM & GAPPS with TWRP. It's not as neat but has worked for others. Would still flush both caches before booting into system.


----------



## tj96813

len207 said:


> If you only ever had CM 10 on your TP and TWRP is saying you have a backup it seems like restoring the nandroid is a good option. Remember at least to clean your cache and Davlik cache before you reboot. If it were me I would also format /system and maybe even data before restoring the nandroid. If it works great and if not everything is cleaned up for a fresh install with TWRP.Good luck!
> 
> Edit: Another option if the nandroid does not work is to format system and install the ROM & GAPPS with TWRP. It's not as neat but has worked for others. Would still flush both caches before booting into system.


Thank you. How do I restore the nandroid?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

k4ever said:


> I'm in a combat zone. Cloud storage requires a decent connection to work, which I don't have. Plus uploading 1gb+ files (I transfer movies back and forth to my TP) to the cloud in order to download them to the TP takes way too long. I found out that MTP works great in Windows, but Linux is my primary laptop OS. Linux keeps mounting the TP as a Camera in MTP mode. Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


Hey, be safe out there. WiFi might be a little slow for movie transfer but I use a paid app WiFi File Transfer Pro, that might work well for you. You won't need to upload the files to cloud storage at least but you will download them to the tablet from PC via WiFi.

Try the free version out, the file download size is limited to 5MB however. I have the paid version it works well for me.

WiFi File Transfer Pro

I hope this solution helps


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tj96813 said:


> Thank you. How do I restore the nandroid?


Hi

Glad the videos and thread helped you get it installed. You've got to watch out for GooManager telling you to update your Rom to the wrong version. Remember to read the Rom title before flashing it "cm-9-20130430-experimental-" The part in red indicates its a CM9 Rom.

If you already have a backup made you simply need to reboot into recovery and restore it. Watch the following video for more info. Hmm I should probably update this video..


----------



## spudland

*CyanogenMod Installation Package Downloads:*

*A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-**20130418**)cminstall package Download:*
Note! This one folder now contains all 4 needed files!

Anyone figure out how to get this downloaded? I just get tons of freeware when I try...


----------



## k4ever

Ok, I figured out how to mount my HP TouchPad in MTP mode in Linux Mint (Ubuntu variant) as a USB device. I installed Go-MTPFS using this website:

http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html

Since I use KDE 4.x, I created two scripts to mount and unmount the TouchPad:

mount-droid

----------------------------------------

#!/bin/bash
# Mount Android MTP Device
go-mtpfs /media/MyAndroid &
dolphin /media/MyAndroid/ &

----------------------------------------

unmount-droid

----------------------------------------

#!/bin/bash
# Unmount Android MTP Device
fusermount -u /media/MyAndroid && kdialog --title "Un-Mount TouchPad" --msgbox "Your TouchPad is Un-mounted"

----------------------------------------

File name is above the dotted lines. Paste what is inside the dotted lines into a blank file using your favorite editor, then save it as the filename. Make sure you make the script executable (chmod +x filename), then run the appropriate script. The TouchPad will not un-mount if there is any file activity. It is successfully unmounted if the dialog box pops up. I also created icon launchers linked to the scripts. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

spudland said:


> *CyanogenMod Installation Package Downloads:*
> 
> *A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-**20130418**)cminstall package Download:*
> Note! This one folder now contains all 4 needed files!
> 
> Anyone figure out how to get this downloaded? I just get tons of freeware when I try...


 Click the Smaller button that says DOWNLOAD


----------



## k4ever

k4ever said:


> Ok, I figured out how to mount my HP TouchPad in MTP mode in Linux Mint (Ubuntu variant) as a USB device. I installed Go-MTPFS using this website:
> 
> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
> 
> Since I use KDE 4.x, I created two scripts to mount and unmount the TouchPad:
> 
> mount-droid
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> # Mount Android MTP Device
> go-mtpfs /media/MyAndroid &
> dolphin /media/MyAndroid/ &
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> unmount-droid
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> # Unmount Android MTP Device
> fusermount -u /media/MyAndroid && kdialog --title "Un-Mount TouchPad" --msgbox "Your TouchPad is Un-mounted"
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> File name is above the dotted lines. Paste what is inside the dotted lines into a blank file using your favorite editor, then save it as the filename. Make sure you make the script executable (chmod +x filename), then run the appropriate script. The TouchPad will not un-mount if there is any file activity. It is successfully unmounted if the dialog box pops up. I also created icon launchers linked to the scripts. Hope this helps someone.


Ok, there is an easier solution than what I posted above for kde users. Just install this instead:

http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Productivity-Sauce/Enable-Support-for-Android-MTP-in-KDE

..and a "Portable Media Player" option will appear under "Devices" in Dolphin. Click on it and you will get an "SD card" icon. Click on that and you now have your TouchPad "mounted" as an SD card (note: disregard the pop-up notification from the Device Notifier, it does nothing).

Note: Don't know if this cleanly unmounts when you disconnect the TouchPad. Seems to do it in Windows.....


----------



## nevertells

k4ever said:


> Ok, there is an easier solution than what I posted above for kde users. Just install this instead:
> 
> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Productivity-Sauce/Enable-Support-for-Android-MTP-in-KDE
> 
> ..and a "Portable Media Player" option will appear under "Devices" in Dolphin. Click on it and you will get an "SD card" icon. Click on that and you now have your TouchPad "mounted" as an SD card (note: disregard the pop-up notification from the Device Notifier, it does nothing).
> 
> Note: Don't know if this cleanly unmounts when you disconnect the TouchPad. Seems to do it in Windows.....


One of the quickest ways to screw up one's TP file structure is not properly ejecting it before disconnecting the USB cable. I would suggest that you test or find out how one ejects the TP and post the process. Otherwise, I would strongly recommend that no one use this program.

I'll ask you again, what is your objection with mounting the TP using recovery(CWM) or WebOS. This way is proven and safe and easy to eject the TP via Windows Explorer.


----------



## tj96813

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi
> 
> Glad the videos and thread helped you get it installed. You've got to watch out for GooManager telling you to update your Rom to the wrong version. Remember to read the Rom title before flashing it "cm-9-20130430-experimental-" The part in red indicates its a CM9 Rom.
> 
> If you already have a backup made you simply need to reboot into recovery and restore it. Watch the following video for more info. Hmm I should probably update this video..


Thanks Roland. My bad for not noticing the 9 before I flashed it. I thought I had everything backed up but it turns out I didn't and backed up everything AFTER I flasged the CM-9 experimental flash. Is there any way to get back to CM-10 without doing a clean install since it seems I have data and other things saved. If the answer is no, what is the easiest way to do a clean install including removing all of the earlier installs. Thanks much for all your help. This Board is wonderful.


----------



## k4ever

nevertells,

What is wrong with wanting the same functionality under CM10.1 that I get under webOS? Why would I want to waste two minutes rebooting into webOS (even though I love webOS) or one minute booting into CWM just to do what I can do under Linux? I'm mounting the TouchPad as an MTP device, just like I would in Windows Explorer (which, btw I stated that I don't use as my default).

If I was worried about screwing something up, I wouldn't be running experimental software (CM10.1) on hardware it was not originally made for (TouchPad). I would just run webOS to "stay safe".


----------



## spudland

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Click the Smaller button that says DOWNLOAD


Thank you for that!


----------



## nevertells

k4ever said:


> nevertells,
> 
> What is wrong with wanting the same functionality under CM10.1 that I get under webOS? Why would I want to waste two minutes rebooting into webOS (even though I love webOS) or one minute booting into CWM just to do what I can do under Linux? I'm mounting the TouchPad as an MTP device, just like I would in Windows Explorer (which, btw I stated that I don't use as my default).
> 
> If I was worried about screwing something up, I wouldn't be running experimental software (CM10.1) on hardware it was not originally made for (TouchPad). I would just run webOS to "stay safe".


Right now, no one is getting that same functionality until one of these developers fixes it. If time is your motivator, then knock yourself out. You just seem to be OCD'ing over this UMS thing. I stand by my original contention of a proven, safe and easy method to use UMS. And remember what I said about MTP, it works for most situations as long as one is aware of it's drawbacks. You are the first person in over two years who I have seen trying to use Linux with their TP, except for the Debricking thing of course.

Did you ever figure out of you can safely eject the USB drive under KDE?


----------



## k4ever

nevertells said:


> Right now, no one is getting that same functionality until one of these developers fixes it. If time is your motivator, then knock yourself out. You just seem to be OCD'ing over this UMS thing. I stand by my original contention of a proven, safe and easy method to use UMS. And remember what I said about MTP, it works for most situations as long as one is aware of it's drawbacks. You are the first person in over two years who I have seen trying to use Linux with their TP, except for the Debricking thing of course.
> 
> Did you ever figure out of you can safely eject the USB drive under KDE?


Functionality and time are both of my motivators. I would like EVERYTHING to work on my TouchPad using Android, just like it would under webOS. That is why I waited until jcsullins got Bluetooth somewhat working to jump to CM10.1. I had used jcsullins previous ROMs before and I trust him.

I also stated that I transfer large files back and forth to my TouchPad all the time, so I need this function to work. I've been using Linux since 1996. There is no other operating system that is more stable and trustworthy. Android IS Linux. So if you are using Android, you are technically using Linux also.

As far as your last question is concerned, re-read my first post about MTP. If you notice there are two scripts. One is to mount the TouchPad w/MTP in Linux and autolaunch Dolphin in the TouchPad folder. The other one is to safely UNMOUNT the TouchPad from the computer. I also stated that the computer will not let you unmount the TouchPad if there is any activity on it. I even created a pop-up window that let you know when it was safely unmounted and the pop-up will not display unless it was safely unmounted. The second method I mentioned is easier to use and emulates exactly what Windows Explorer does. Just like Windows Explorer you don't eject the MTP device, you just disconnect it when it is done. I don't trust this one that much (in Linux or Windows) and even put a disclaimer in the post. I found both of these methods online by doing a Google search for Linux MTP.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Thanks for your service k4ever. You people in the mil rock socks all the way from here to next century. If you can, keep yourself and your brothers and sisters in arms safe. God bless you and yours. God speed! oooooohhh rah! if it is applicable. For some reason, I feel you are USMC. If not, your attitude certianly exudes it! SEMPER FI MAN! Sorry if you are Army and I semper fi'ed you hehe. Good luck with your Touchpad. Pretty good choice of gear for a combat zone. They are quite rugged IMHO.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tj96813 said:


> Thanks Roland. My bad for not noticing the 9 before I flashed it. I thought I had everything backed up but it turns out I didn't and backed up everything AFTER I flasged the CM-9 experimental flash. Is there any way to get back to CM-10 without doing a clean install since it seems I have data and other things saved. If the answer is no, what is the easiest way to do a clean install including removing all of the earlier installs. Thanks much for all your help. This Board is wonderful.


Hey glad to help you, so you are currently on CM9 ->cm-9-20130430-experimental And you want to flash back to CM10 right?

Well you just need to reboot into recovery wipe the caches and reflash the CM10 rom and gaps. Get them both from this package here: Extract the package and put the rom and gaps onto the Touchpad with the USB cable. Watch this video @3:00 min to see the flashing and backup procedure. Everything should be intact, make that backup once you get everything working again :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## nevertells

k4ever said:


> Functionality and time are both of my motivators. I would like EVERYTHING to work on my TouchPad using Android, just like it would under webOS. That is why I waited until jcsullins got Bluetooth somewhat working to jump to CM10.1. I had used jcsullins previous ROMs before and I trust him.
> 
> I also stated that I transfer large files back and forth to my TouchPad all the time, so I need this function to work. I've been using Linux since 1996. There is no other operating system that is more stable and trustworthy. Android IS Linux. So if you are using Android, you are technically using Linux also.
> 
> As far as your last question is concerned, re-read my first post about MTP. If you notice there are two scripts. One is to mount the TouchPad w/MTP in Linux and autolaunch Dolphin in the TouchPad folder. The other one is to safely UNMOUNT the TouchPad from the computer. I also stated that the computer will not let you unmount the TouchPad if there is any activity on it. I even created a pop-up window that let you know when it was safely unmounted and the pop-up will not display unless it was safely unmounted. The second method I mentioned is easier to use and emulates exactly what Windows Explorer does. Just like Windows Explorer you don't eject the MTP device, you just disconnect it when it is done. I don't trust this one that much (in Linux or Windows) and even put a disclaimer in the post. I found both of these methods online by doing a Google search for Linux MTP.


Yup, you're right, I misread your post about using KDE and the unmounting or ejecting the device. You are right about posting things for other users to read and possibly use here in the forums. But for bug reports, you need to use the official CM bug reporting mechanism. Only problem is in that respect, CM has closed development on CM10.1 and moved on to CM10.2. Plus, the TouchPad has not been an officially supported device since CM9. So if the issue is specifically related to it, there is no reporting for that. If it's Android related, then it would have to be reported about it in CM10.2. Then comes the question, is this UMS issue only related to the TouchPad or all devices running CM10.2? But it sounds like you have it working the way you want it in Linux and that's all that matters. OH, and BTW, I doubt we will ever see the TouchPad as a supported device. It's too old, out of manufacture, and the few developers that are still working on it have too many hurdles to get over, like a very old kernel, to get CM to allow it on their supported device list.

So, keep your ammo dry and your head down. Hopefully you will be back stateside soon.


----------



## tj96813

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey glad to help you, so you are currently on CM9 ->cm-9-20130430-experimental And you want to flash back to CM10 right?
> 
> Well you just need to reboot into recovery wipe the caches and reflash the CM10 rom and gaps. Get them both from this package here: Extract the package and put the rom and gaps onto the Touchpad with the USB cable. Watch this video @3:00 min to see the flashing and backup procedure. Everything should be intact, make that backup once you get everything working again :emoji_u1f603:


A big MAHALO to you Roland  I sincerely appreciate all you do.


----------



## tj96813

tj96813 said:


> A big MAHALO to you Roland  I sincerely appreciate all you do.


Hey Roland, I just tried your method but could not get into reboot into CWM so I wiped cache and Dalvik Cache in TWRP (v2.6.0.0). I also downloaded the

CM10 20130418

package you recommended but now I'm stuck. How do I extract package and put the roms and gaps onto the Touchpad using the USB? Of course I know how to connect the USB to the TP but how do I extract and can I do this all in TWRP or must I use another method? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

Still no news about an update for CyanogenMOD 10? Thanks


----------



## nevertells

tj96813 said:


> Hey Roland, I just tried your method but could not get into reboot into CWM so I wiped cache and Dalvik Cache in TWRP (v2.6.0.0). I also downloaded the
> 
> CM10 20130418
> 
> package you recommended but now I'm stuck. How do I extract package and put the roms and gaps onto the Touchpad using the USB? Of course I know how to connect the USB to the TP but how do I extract and can I do this all in TWRP or must I use another method? Thanks in advance.


It's a zip file, unzip it.


----------



## k4ever

lippy lipkowski said:


> Thanks for your service k4ever. You people in the mil rock socks all the way from here to next century. If you can, keep yourself and your brothers and sisters in arms safe. God bless you and yours. God speed! oooooohhh rah! if it is applicable. For some reason, I feel you are USMC. If not, your attitude certianly exudes it! SEMPER FI MAN! Sorry if you are Army and I semper fi'ed you hehe. Good luck with your Touchpad. Pretty good choice of gear for a combat zone. They are quite rugged IMHO.


I'm career Army. However, I did train with Marines and I have some good friends that are Marines.

Though it is much appreciated, I get a little uncomfortable sometimes when people thank me for my service. Anyway, no more military talk please. I'm just a dedicated webOS user trying to extend the usability of my TouchPad by running Android every now and then. Does anyone have the link to the official thread for the 08/08 ROM so I can post bug reports?

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nevertells

Remember, bug reporting on CM10.1 is closed and they are not taking bug reports on CM10.2 yet. If it's an Android issue, try this: http://source.android.com/source/report-bugs.html

It may be a little uncomfortable receiving gratitude, imagine what it was like for Vietnam era vets like myself being scorned and worse. I'm a 21 year Air Force vet, retired since '86. My advice to you is keep your military background on the down low or learn to graciously accept the praise. You've earned it. Hooah!


----------



## tj96813

nevertells said:


> It's a zip file, unzip it.


Thanks but do I unzip it in TWRP or somewhere else? After I unzip what should I do?


----------



## lippy lipkowski

People voluenteering to defend the republic.......en masse.....GOD I LOVE AMERICA! Thanks to you as well nevertells. So sorry there were major league asshats about when you returned man That must have really hurt you peopl badly. I am only 46 so I was like 6 when the troops were coming home. I totally remember Dad screaming at the TV when he saw the protestors but I had no clue what was up. I certainly do now which is why I go out of my way to show respect whenever I come across a current or past service member. YOU PEOPLE REWL FEWL!

8)

P.S. Those same asshats that "greeted" you and you fellow service member home back then are currently running our republic into the ground as we speak. GOD HELP US!!!! Thanks again man.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

People voluenteering to defend the republic.......en masse.....GOD I LOVE AMERICA! Thanks to you as well nevertells. So sorry there were major league asshats about when you returned man That must have really hurt you peopl badly. I am only 46 so I was like 6 when the troops were coming home. I totally remember Dad screaming at the TV when he saw the protestors but I had no clue what was up. I certainly do now which is why I go out of my way to show respect whenever I come across a current or past service member. YOU PEOPLE REWL FEWL!

8)

P.S. Those same asshats that "greeted" you and you fellow service member home back then are currently running our republic into the ground as we speak. GOD HELP US!!!! Thanks again man.


----------



## poontab

Rep your military service all you want on RootzWiki! We're proud of service men & women but let's keep politics to a minimum.


----------



## bellotp

I was running Jcsullins original CM10 unoffical without any issues. I just upgraded to Jcsullins experimental Bluetooth CM10.1 and all seems to be okay, except that several popular apps, eg instagram, are coming up as incompatible the Play Store. Same with Milaq's latest nightly (0903). Worst is that if I revert back to the original CM10, these apps still say incompatible even though they were working before. I had done a factory reset before upgrading from CM10 to CM10.1. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## nevertells

tj96813 said:


> Thanks but do I unzip it in TWRP or somewhere else? After I unzip what should I do?


You told Roland you downloaded the 0418 package. Roland puts all the needed files in zip packages, you should find four files, all of which are zip files too, inside the package you downloaded. You have to unzip the package and place the four files in the cminstall folder on the TouchPad. However, if you are going to use TWRP to flash the update, just place the Rom and Gapps files in the cminstall folder. If you are doing a clean install place all four files in the cminstall folder and run ACMEInstaller3 to install them. If you don't know how to unzip a zip file, then you need to Google how to unzip a zip file and learn how. That is one of the most basic skills one should know if you are downloading and using files off the Internet. One does not unzip any of the four installation files packaged up by Roland. Do you even know how to install Roms on a TouchPad using ACMEInstaller3, ClockworkMod or TWRP? If you don't, you need to stop and go read the OP of this forum, and watch the videos that Roland has created to explain how one maintains a rooted TouchPad.


----------



## tj96813

nevertells said:


> You told Roland you downloaded the 0418 package. Roland puts all the needed files in zip packages, you should find four files, all of which are zip files too, inside the package you downloaded. You have to unzip the package and place the four files in the cminstall folder on the TouchPad. However, if you are going to use TWRP to flash the update, just place the Rom and Gapps files in the cminstall folder. If you are doing a clean install place all four files in the cminstall folder and run ACMEInstaller3 to install them. If you don't know how to unzip a zip file, then you need to Google how to unzip a zip file and learn how. That is one of the most basic skills one should know if you are downloading and using files off the Internet. One does not unzip any of the four installation files packaged up by Roland. Do you even know how to install Roms on a TouchPad using ACMEInstaller3, ClockworkMod or TWRP? If you don't, you need to stop and go read the OP of this forum, and watch the videos that Roland has created to explain how one maintains a rooted TouchPad.


Thank you.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> You told Roland you downloaded the 0418 package. Roland puts all the needed files in zip packages, you should find four files, all of which are zip files too, inside the package you downloaded. You have to unzip the package and place the four files in the cminstall folder on the TouchPad. However, if you are going to use TWRP to flash the update, just place the Rom and Gapps files in the cminstall folder. If you are doing a clean install place all four files in the cminstall folder and run ACMEInstaller3 to install them. If you don't know how to unzip a zip file, then you need to Google how to unzip a zip file and learn how. That is one of the most basic skills one should know if you are downloading and using files off the Internet. One does not unzip any of the four installation files packaged up by Roland. Do you even know how to install Roms on a TouchPad using ACMEInstaller3, ClockworkMod or TWRP? If you don't, you need to stop and go read the OP of this forum, and watch the videos that Roland has created to explain how one maintains a rooted TouchPad.


Thanks NT couldn't have explained it better myself :fox:



bellotp said:


> I was running Jcsullins original CM10 unoffical without any issues. I just upgraded to Jcsullins experimental Bluetooth CM10.1 and all seems to be okay, except that several popular apps, eg instagram, are coming up as incompatible the Play Store. Same with Milaq's latest nightly (0903). Worst is that if I revert back to the original CM10, these apps still say incompatible even though they were working before. I had done a factory reset before upgrading from CM10 to CM10.1. Any ideas or suggestions?


When you say "revert back to the original CM10" do you mean that you're restoring your Nandrdoid backup? If so you shouldn't be having any problems with apps. However if you're Flashing one Rom over another, then that would explain your problems. You see when something says "testing" or "experimental" in the title that means you need to be careful and make a backup, just like I now tell people to do in each and every video. Seriously people there is no excuse for not having a backup. I feel like a broken public service announcement. This has been a test of the emergency broadcast system...

Next you should have read my CM10.1 thread, if not go and read it now.

*[ROM GUIDE] CM10.1 Unofficial Builds on the HP TouchPad Android 4.2.2*

This is what I would recommend doing instead of a factory reset but go back to CM10 and make your Backup. Then you can start flashing Roms without risk.

For a quick, clean, fresh install use Clockworkmod, to format/Wipe the system data, and the cache partitions. Next flash your chosen CM10.1/Android 4.2.2 Rom and Gapps 4.2 package, with Clockworkmod. Click to learn how flash files withClockworkmod.

Watch any of my latest videos to learn about making a backup.


----------



## raiden4201

I have tried to install the latest cm-10-20130808 and after the install is successful, I get the new boot screen, but then it just goes blank. Black screen, and nothing happens. Waited up to 30 mins. Takes a hard reset just to get be able to get back to moboot. I have done a clean install of 10-20121211 before trying the update and still nothing. Even uninstalled back to just WebOS and still no good. I tried to redownload the rom thinking corrupt rom. Still same thing when doing a clean install.

Any Ideas?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

raiden4201 said:


> I have tried to install the latest cm-10-20130808 and after the install is successful, I get the new boot screen, but then it just goes blank. Black screen, and nothing happens. Waited up to 30 mins. Takes a hard reset just to get be able to get back to moboot. I have done a clean install of 10-20121211 before trying the update and still nothing. Even uninstalled back to just WebOS and still no good. I tried to redownload the rom thinking corrupt rom. Still same thing when doing a clean install.
> 
> Any Ideas?


Do this

For a quick, clean, fresh install use Clockworkmod, to format/Wipe the system data, and the cache partitions. Next flash your chosen CM10.1/Android 4.2.2 Rom and Gapps 4.2 package, with Clockworkmod. Click to learn how flash files withClockworkmod.






I'm making a video showing this type of fresh install to address such issues.


----------



## raiden4201

Roland,

I have actually done that. I started CWM Recovery and installed the latest JC sullinns Rom. and then installed the latest gapps, from your links on the updated op. Once all that is done, I wiped all data, cache, and user data. Once booted I get the new boot and then instead of booting, I just get a black screen and then nothing. Now, I went back and installed a nandroid and the keyboard crashes. I started all over again and installed the previous 20121212 rom and it loads into android, but no keyboard. it keeps force closing. I tried to update to latest gapps, same thing. Right now I have android installed and it starts. Just no functional keyboard.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

raiden4201 said:


> Roland,
> 
> I have actually done that. I started CWM Recovery and installed the latest JC sullinns Rom. and then installed the latest gapps, from your links on the updated op. Once all that is done, I wiped all data, cache, and user data. Once booted I get the new boot and then instead of booting, I just get a black screen and then nothing. Now, I went back and installed a nandroid and the keyboard crashes. I started all over again and installed the previous 20121212 rom and it loads into android, but no keyboard. it keeps force closing. I tried to update to latest gapps, same thing. Right now I have android installed and it starts. Just no functional keyboard.


Hey,

So have you noticed that you aren't using the latest Rom from my links?! You also don't state what gapps package you flashed. Here are the correct links:

latest CM10 Rom:

cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip

and the previous one would be:

cm-10-20130304-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip

Gapp:

20121011


----------



## raiden4201

Roland,

I actually did try those. The problem I was having was I tried to upgrade my system to the latest version from jcsullins, that you listed under the 4th video in the original post.

cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST

and the gapps you listed

gapps-jb-20130812-signed.

This installed with out error. But the issue was on boot, I got the android that opened its eye, but then black screen. At this point I reset the unit and tried my nandroid. This loaded, but the keyboard continuously failed. At this point, I reflashed the cm10-20130304 you mentioned above and the appropriate gapps. same thing, keyboard continuously failed. I then ran the acmeuninstaller and then started all over. That did not work. At this point, I have ran acmeuninstaller, and ran webos doctor, and taken the touchpad back to factory.

Next step, is to download the links you posted in the post above, and run acmeinstaller3 with those files, and see what happens.

Again, I really appreciate all the work you have done, and the help and support you continue to provide.


----------



## johnvgt

Same thing happened to me when I tried installing experimental with bluetooth. Android opened ts eye then black screen. My nandroid brought me back each time. 
I tried it three times. I was finally able to update with the links Roland provided above.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

raiden4201 said:


> Roland,
> 
> I actually did try those. The problem I was having was I tried to upgrade my system to the latest version from jcsullins, that you listed under the 4th video in the original post.
> 
> cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST
> 
> and the gapps you listed
> 
> gapps-jb-20130812-signed.
> 
> This installed with out error. But the issue was on boot, I got the android that opened its eye, but then black screen. At this point I reset the unit and tried my nandroid. This loaded, but the keyboard continuously failed. At this point, I reflashed the cm10-20130304 you mentioned above and the appropriate gapps. same thing, keyboard continuously failed. I then ran the acmeuninstaller and then started all over. That did not work. At this point, I have ran acmeuninstaller, and ran webos doctor, and taken the touchpad back to factory.
> 
> Next step, is to download the links you posted in the post above, and run acmeinstaller3 with those files, and see what happens.
> 
> Again, I really appreciate all the work you have done, and the help and support you continue to provide.





johnvgt said:


> Same thing happened to me when I tried installing experimental with bluetooth. Android opened ts eye then black screen. My nandroid brought me back each time.
> I tried it three times. I was finally able to update with the links Roland provided above.


Hey Guys

I added the new video to the msg above but I guess you didn't see. You will be going into recovery selecting the wipe data/factory reset option. This will wipe the system, data, and cache, preparing you for a fresh install. As always keep your nandroid back on hand, I like to keep copies on my PC. Its always advisable to do a fresh install, with a new version of Android.

Also raiden4201 you can install just the moboot and CWM with the ACME3, then boot into CWM and flash the Rom and Gapps. This is another way of freshly installing everything, its good to have options :fox:

Read all about using CWM6 in this great thread:

[RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15]


----------



## turando

k4ever said:


> So I have to boot into webOS or to ClockWork just to transfer files to my Touchpad?The recent apps list doesn't display recent apps. I can open 10 of them and it won't display any one of them. That is until after I place the device on the Touchstone. Then the recent apps button will work all the time afterwards. When I reboot, the behavior comes back. Open a bunch of apps, recent app button fails to work, place on charger, recent apps button works immediately. I don't know why the charge state somehow makes it work, but it does.Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


Hi to all
Not sure if you still have this problem of list of recent apps not showing but I ran into the same issue running CM 4.2.2. I fixed it by clearing cache and dalvik cache in CWM. Everything is working fine again. Just thought this might be helpful to any who come across this problem.

I also wholeheartely agree with the suggestion of using Wifi File Explorer Pro to transfer files to and from the touchpad. The app simply lists your device as an ip address which you can connect to from any other device. You can even download complete folders which it conveniently zips for you. Password to connect can also be set.

Sent from my HYUNDAI T7s using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Arrowhead

Question about partitions size remaining for cm10 or cm10.1 after restoring nandroid backup of cm9. 
I followed the instructions and did a clean install using ACMEUinstaller and then used ACMEInstaller3 to install cm 10 and cm10.1 on seperate occasions. I did this using this using the pc/tp transfer instructions in this thread. I then reverted to my Android backup of cm9.

Can I now assume the TP retained the larger partition size and it is safe FLASH the cm10 and cm10.1 ROMS and gapps instead of doing the PC/TP transfer?

Thanks for your help and advice!


----------



## nevertells

Arrowhead said:


> Question about partitions size remaining for cm10 or cm10.1 after restoring nandroid backup of cm9.
> I followed the instructions and did a clean install using ACMEUinstaller and then used ACMEInstaller3 to install cm 10 and cm10.1 on seperate occasions. I did this using this using the pc/tp transfer instructions in this thread. I then reverted to my Android backup of cm9.
> 
> Can I now assume the TP retained the larger partition size and it is safe FLASH the cm10 and cm10.1 ROMS and gapps instead of doing the PC/TP transfer?
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice!


Your partition size is still the same.


----------



## Arrowhead

nevertells said:


> Your partition size is still the same.


And it is safe to flash roms and comparable gapps?


----------



## Arrowhead

Arrowhead said:


> And it is safe to flash roms and comparable gapps?


Predictive text got me again, I meant compatable gapps?


----------



## Arrowhead

nevertells said:


> Your partition size is still the same.


And it is safe to flash roms and comparable gapps?


----------



## nevertells

Arrowhead said:


> And it is safe to flash roms and comparable gapps?


Yes.


----------



## Arrowhead

nevertells said:


> Yes.


Thanks-will try it later.
I appreciate everyone's hard work in keeping all things TOUCHPAD up to date!


----------



## Arrowhead

Arrowhead said:


> Thanks-will try it later.
> I appreciate everyone's hard work in keeping all things TOUCHPAD up to date!


Update - it worked great!


----------



## nevertells

Arrowhead said:


> Update - it worked great!


 You're welcome. Welcome to the wonderful world of CM10.


----------



## ulall

Just installed milaq 0913 update

Antutu benchmark is now 11626

Nearly 3 times what I had with cm 9


----------



## esemudeo

Hello guys,

is it possible to install cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip

with CWM v5.0.2.6?

Best regards. :grin:


----------



## Mpgrimm2

esemudeo said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> is it possible to install cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip
> with CWM v5.0.2.6?
> 
> Best regards. :grin:


No. Absolutely not. Don't do it. 
File system corruption was fixed in New version by JcSullins. Plus you need to have a 400mb system partition size as setup by AcmeInstaller3 previously.
If your system partition is the correct size (vs 350mb) you can easily flash the newer Cwm6 and move forward. See the cwm6 thread in my signature for details as well as this thread's op (you would have known this if u did).
Hope that helps you.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day EVO3D!


----------



## Colchiro

CWM5 isn't safe for any rom. The proper fix is to acmeuninstall and do a new acme3 install with the rom of your choice. If you're feeling lucky, you might be able to fix the file system errors by running acme3 with no files in your cminstall folder, but you might end up with no working CM (or worse).


----------



## agenda21

RolandDeschain79 said:


> *New How to install Jcsullins CM10.1 Test Builds with Bluetooth Support Android 4.2.2*
> 
> Download cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip:
> 
> CM10.1 Gapps 20130812:
> CM10.1 Lite Gapps 20130812: 63.2MB
> 
> *Jcsullins Quote*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've uploaded a new CM10.1 Bluetooth build:
> 
> Bluetooth keyboards should now work with this build. Note that with the HP Touchpad Bluetooth Keyboard, you use the
> keyboard to re-initiate a connection instead of the the Touchpad. So once you get it paired, just turn it off (the keyboard)
> when you are done using it. Turn it back on (the keyboard), and it should re-connect (usually takes about 10 secs).
> 
> Also, THIS IS NOT A NEW ROM. This is milaq's unofficial CM10.1 ROM with changes/additions needed to get bluetooth
> working.





Spoiler






ulall said:


> Just installed milaq 0913 update


What is the milaq update? I googled it but nothing came back. I'm using the 20130418 build from the beginning of this thread and it's working pretty well. Any reason I should depart? Thanks


----------



## ulall

Milaq is 10.1
I have had good luck with it
No Bluetooth
The beg of the current thread points to it
Here is the milaq thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2290346


----------



## Colchiro

JCSullins' 20130808 build has working BT and is based on Milaq's nightlies. If you install it, it'll act like any other nightly and report if there are updates (if you use that function). Also, if a newer Milaq build has features you need, it's an easy update probably just requiring cache wiping.

I don't know if there is anything noteworthy in Milaq's newer builds worth losing bluetooth.


----------



## esemudeo

Thanks for your help.
I just installed CWM6 and it works fine.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

esemudeo said:


> Thanks for your help.
> I just installed CWM6 and it works fine.


If you would like to learn more about using CWM6, then checkout Mpgrimm2's thread about it here:

[RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15]


----------



## vaccdroid

I have a question. Running 10 20130418. . Can I install 10.1 20130808 over that and is it worth it to do?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

vaccdroid said:


> vaccdroid, on 15 Sept 2013 - 9:09 PM, said:vaccdroid, on 15 Sept 2013 - 9:09 PM, said:
> 
> I have a question. Running 10 20130418. . Can I install 10.1 20130808 over that and is it worth it to do?


Have a look at Roland's [ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad Edited 9/11/13, you can find the answer right after the video link.

edit: I think Roland and I just plugged each other (ROFLMAO.... that sounds so wrong!)


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Just loaded JcSullin's CM10.1 Bluetooth over top of my CM9 (wiped cache only) and all seems fine initially, guess what.....

Goo.im app just notified me of an update to...
Cm10.1-20130916-unofficial-tenderloin.zip

Not sure where the direct link/folder is but I'm downloading on the TP now from goo. Will have to wait till later to install. What's new? Idk.
Later!

Edit: I may have jumped the gun.. its not in JcSullin's or Dorregary's goo folder...looks like it might be Milaq's update 
http://goo.im/devs/milaq/tenderloin/cm-10.1
(forgot JcSullin's cm10.1 was based on milaq's)


----------



## noseph

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Just loaded JcSullin's CM10.1 Bluetooth over top of my CM9 (wiped cache only) and all seems fine initially, guess what.....
> 
> Goo.im app just notified me of an update to...
> Cm10.1-20130916-unofficial-tenderloin.zip
> 
> Not sure where the direct link/folder is but I'm downloading on the TP now from goo. Will have to wait till later to install. What's new? Idk.
> Later!
> 
> Edit: I may have jumped the gun.. its not in JcSullin's or Dorregary's goo folder...looks like it might be Milaq's update
> http://goo.im/devs/milaq/tenderloin/cm-10.1
> (forgot JcSullin's cm10.1 was based on milaq's)


Yeah, I turned off the check for updates in GooManager.


----------



## nevertells

noseph said:


> Yeah, I turned off the check for updates in GooManager.


Hey noseph,

Just a thought, the link you have at the bottom of your posts for cloud storage, you might want to say a little more about it. In this day of rampant malware, I'm not inclined to click on blind links unless I know exactly where it is going to take me.


----------



## agenda21

Sorry to persist this but can anyone expand on why someone would want 10.1 instead of just 10? I'm using the build of 10 from April and it's going ok. Sometimes the touchscreen isn't as responsive as I'd like but maybe that's the touchpad I don't know. Thanks


----------



## nevertells

agenda21 said:


> Sorry to persist this but can anyone expand on why someone would want 10.1 instead of just 10? I'm using the build of 10 from April and it's going ok. Sometimes the touchscreen isn't as responsive as I'd like but maybe that's the touchpad I don't know. Thanks


Only 14 posts makes me wonder how much reading you have been doing in these forums. You would be amazed on how much you can learn reading them. I'll tell you the same thing I tell others who have asked the same question you are asking dozens of times. That is what Nandroid backups are made for. Just because I have a great experience with CM10.1 and like the hell out of it does not mean you will. So, make a Nandroid backup and either dirty install CM10.1 or start fresh with a clean install. If you don't like what you see, you can easily go back to where you were. OH, BTW, I don't have any touchscreen issues with CM10 or CM10.1, so you may have a digitizer going bad.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Just to reiterate how important it is with Cm10.x to use AcmeInstaller3 for the correct system partition size of 400mb (vs 350mb with Acme2)...

- CM10.1 system size= 393.70mb, 384mb used & only 9.49mb free ! 
(Not much left with full Gapps package)

As determined by the "FreeSpace" app.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Just to reiterate how important it is with Cm10.x to use AcmeInstaller3 for the correct system partition size of 400mb (vs 350mb with Acme2)... - CM10.1 system size= 393.70mb, 384mb used & only 9.49mb free ! (Not much left with full Gapps package) As determined by the "FreeSpace" app. Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


Very good point, thank you Mpgrimm2. I should mention that I had this problem too and it was requested that I make a light version of the CM10.1 gapps. Try this version it should give you closer to 50Mb of free space, you will need to freshly install the Rom and gapps. You can also remove those Android inspace videos and ringtones to clear up a little more space.

Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Lite Gapps: 63.2MB

*How to free up **System Storage **space on the HP TouchPad**(Optional)**:*

I believe I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @
root/system/media/videos & root/system/media/audio/ring tones.

X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:

*Note** X-plore needs to be given Root Permissions by clicking the 3 dots in the corner and choosing configuration. Here check your Root Access settings. SuperUser + Mount Writable, this is what it should say. Next you may need to reboot﻿ before it takes effect.


----------



## rabbie303

I gotta say, I am just getting around to upgrading from 9 to 10.1 and amazing difference! Battery life is now out of the world compared to 9. It's very smooth and responsive. Much faster than before. And the camera works as well. Huge thanks to everyone that helped make this work.


----------



## saidiadude

Running CM10 20130418. The camera displays the video upside down in Google Hangouts and the other party sees the video as upside down also. Mic does not work most of the time (worked once). Anyone else having this problem? Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

saidiadude said:


> Running CM10 20130418. The camera displays the video upside down in Google Hangouts and the other party sees the video as upside down also. Mic does not work most of the time (worked once). Anyone else having this problem? Thanks.


Have you tried doing a fresh install like this?






Or perhaps you would like to try this, use the previous videos clean install method.






Jcsullins Bluetooth test build Download: cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip *(Testing Build)*

Notes:Low battery drain(-4mA) Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, Partial Bluetooth functionality(works with some peripherals).

Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Gapps:


----------



## saidiadude

Thanks for your reply RolandDeschain79. Yes, I used a fresh install. It's been running for a few months without any problems (perhaps one or two reboots a month). No problems with Skype, etc when using the camera+mic. Only issue I've had with the camera+mic seems to be with Google Hangouts. That's why I was wondering if anyone else had seen this behavior with Hangouts as well.


----------



## nevertells

saidiadude said:


> Thanks for your reply RolandDeschain79. Yes, I used a fresh install. It's been running for a few months without any problems (perhaps one or two reboots a month). No problems with Skype, etc when using the camera+mic. Only issue I've had with the camera+mic seems to be with Google Hangouts. That's why I was wondering if anyone else had seen this behavior with Hangouts as well.


That being the case, it's a documented issue with Hangouts about the issue with the video being up-side-down. I seem to remember others saying that the person on the other end seeing normal right-side-up video. The deal with Dorregaray's implementation of the camera drivers is they will work with some apps and not so well or not at all with others. Hangouts is one of the "not so well's". He has done all that he plans to do the camera drivers as it is something he just patched together without any support from the hardware vendor. This is one of the reasons we will never see anything beyond CM9 see official nightly status or stable release. So if you plan to continue using Hangouts, you'll just have to live with the video being upside down,.


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

I really want an update for CM10. Because is more stable than 10.1 etc. Also CM10 required the fix for the security issue and there is some changes http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/status:merged+tenderloin,n,z?

That make more stable.

Really hope jcsullins release an update for this ROM. In my personal experience after CM9 the most stable ROM is CM10.


----------



## nevertells

DroidTouchpad_22 said:


> I really want an update for CM10. Because is more stable than 10.1 etc. Also CM10 required the fix for the security issue and there is some changes http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/status:merged+tenderloin,n,z?
> 
> That make more stable.
> 
> Really hope jcsullins release an update for this ROM. In my personal experience after CM9 the most stable ROM is CM10.


That won't be happening. Development on CM10 is done. I would suggest you make a Nandroid backup and try out some of the CM10.1 Roms around and see how you like them.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

Hey, which launchers have people found best work for CM10 on Touchpad? I've been using ADW Launcher for months with no issues (after a falling out with Trebuchet.)


----------



## agenda21

DroidTouchpad_22 said:


> Also CM10 required the fix for the security issue


What's the security issue with CM10?


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> Hey, which launchers have people found best work for CM10 on Touchpad? I've been using ADW Launcher for months with no issues (after a falling out with Trebuchet.)


As with any version of Android made by the CM team or other developers, your mileage may very, and satisfaction is not guaranteed. Always make a Nandroid backup before trying anything new like that, although you should be able to uninstall any launcher you install. I have experience with Nova, ADW, Go and Holo launchers and tend to lean towards either Holo or Go. I stopped using Trebuchet about two months after the release of CM9. Up to that point, I had never strayed from ADW. No one has ever explained why CM dropped ADW either.


----------



## nevertells

agenda21 said:


> What's the security issue with CM10?


It was a Google thing, Latest builds of CM10 are said to have the Google code included.


----------



## agenda21

nevertells said:


> It was a Google thing, Latest builds of CM10 are said to have the Google code included.


Would you be able to tell me if I'm vulnerable, here is what I'm using:

cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip
gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

If I should be asking somewhere else please let me know where. Thanks


----------



## Wellzy4eva

I've never really considered Rooted Android devices particularly safe from a security perspective.

You also have to take into account that Android 4.1.2 (which CM10 is based on) is almost a year old.

You just have to remember that there are people as skilled at manipulating Android as JCSullins, Dorregaray et al. who have nefarious goals in getting your information.

Here's a interesting article for perspective:- http://www.technewsworld.com/story/76867.html


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

Not only security issue, jcsullins written in some post also some fix about stability coming in the next build of CM10.. But for now still nothing. I really hope is not the end of CM10.

Agenda21 you can try this http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/10/bluebox-security-scanner/


----------



## nevertells

agenda21 said:


> Would you be able to tell me if I'm vulnerable, here is what I'm using:
> 
> cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip
> gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
> moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
> update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip
> If I should be asking somewhere else please let me know where. Thanks


 You are fine like you are.


----------



## agenda21

DroidTouchpad_22 said:


> Not only security issue, jcsullins written in some post also some fix about stability coming in the next build of CM10.. But for now still nothing. I really hope is not the end of CM10.
> 
> Agenda21 you can try this http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/10/bluebox-security-scanner/


Thanks for the info guys. I did try that security scanner and I failed 

It says: Unpatched/vulnerable to bug 8219321 and 9695860 (screenshot here).


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22

So CM10 need the fix. You can use CM 10.1 or if you prefer the stability CM9. For now there is nothing we can do. Only hope jcsullins release an update.


----------



## synchron

I'm not sure what caused this: I dirty flashed Jcsullins CM10.1 with bluetooth fix/Newer Gapps (8/12) over my perfectly working CM10 0303 jcsullins experimental ROM just to try it out. When I paired my bluetooth headset, it worked but while I'm listening to music via bluetooth, everything on my TP got really sluggish and even when I disconnected bluetooth and turned it off, it remained sluggish until reboot. The biggest annoyance was touch response as well as the keyboard would tend to react like a double tap even though I'm typing single characters. Bye bye CM10.1 - not ready for prime time as of yet.

So the strange thing is I restored my CM10 nandroid backup (boot/data/system partitions) and the touch response/sluggishness still persisted. I'm not blaming the CM10.1 tryout, the only thing I installed and might have saved to that backup in the interim was a transparent theme which I thought was kind of cool. But even uninstalling that and rebooting did not fix the problem. Somehow, my TP lost all that buttery smoothness and would double tap, even triple tap when I'm just lightly tapping the keyboard, thus, making my TP pretty unusable.

Fortunately, I also had a CM9 backup from June so I copied all my precious CM10 apks from the data partition to the SD partition (not that easy when your keyboard has run amok), restored CM9 and then flashed CM10/gapps 10/12 again. The sluggish response/keyboard issue went away.

I guess its good to have 2 backups not just one. But I'm wondering now, since my current CM10 is clean, if I restore just the data partition from the CM10 backup that went south, will this save me the trouble of having to reinstall/update every app to get my current CM10 up to date? Does the data partition hold the trebuchet launcher app icon positions or is that in the system partition?


----------



## nevertells

synchron said:


> I'm not sure what caused this: I dirty flashed Jcsullins CM10.1 with bluetooth fix/Newer Gapps (8/12) over my perfectly working CM10 0303 jcsullins experimental ROM just to try it out. When I paired my bluetooth headset, it worked but while I'm listening to music via bluetooth, everything on my TP got really sluggish and even when I disconnected bluetooth and turned it off, it remained sluggish until reboot. The biggest annoyance was touch response as well as the keyboard would tend to react like a double tap even though I'm typing single characters. Bye bye CM10.1 - not ready for prime time as of yet.
> 
> So the strange thing is I restored my CM10 nandroid backup (boot/data/system partitions) and the touch response/sluggishness still persisted. I'm not blaming the CM10.1 tryout, the only thing I installed and might have saved to that backup in the interim was a transparent theme which I thought was kind of cool. But even uninstalling that and rebooting did not fix the problem. Somehow, my TP lost all that buttery smoothness and would double tap, even triple tap when I'm just lightly tapping the keyboard, thus, making my TP pretty unusable.
> 
> Fortunately, I also had a CM9 backup from June so I copied all my precious CM10 apks from the data partition to the SD partition (not that easy when your keyboard has run amok), restored CM9 and then flashed CM10/gapps 10/12 again. The sluggish response/keyboard issue went away.
> 
> I guess its good to have 2 backups not just one. But I'm wondering now, since my current CM10 is clean, if I restore just the data partition from the CM10 backup that went south, will this save me the trouble of having to reinstall/update every app to get my current CM10 up to date? Does the data partition hold the trebuchet launcher app icon positions or is that in the system partition?


Use CWM advanced restore to restore just data. You should get everything back just like it was before.


----------



## synchron

Yes that worked and saved me lots of time (even though I'm using TWRP, not CWM). This is the 1st time I restored just the data partition and it really is a time saver. I guess the issue must have been in the system partition.


----------



## morningforest

i have been running the cm10.1 for weeks only one big problem when shut off will not charge the batterie. now

when I try to turn on it goes to low bat, and shut off and I can not charge .

Any help on how to get the hp charging? thanks


----------



## Colchiro

First of all, most charging issues are caused by a bad USB cable or not using the stock (round) charger. The stock cable is known to be fragile (although I've used mine to charge everything and it's lasted several years now). Also make sure the charger top is screwed on properly. Unscrew it and back on a couple times. See if it'll charge your phone.

Secondly, charging problem have nothing to do with CM10 (this thread) so technically you should ask them somewhere else.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> First of all, most charging issues are caused by a bad USB cable or not using the stock (round) charger. The stock cable is known to be fragile (although I've used mine to charge everything and it's lasted several years now). Also make sure the charger top is screwed on properly. Unscrew it and back on a couple times. See if it'll charge your phone.
> 
> Secondly, charging problem have nothing to do with CM10 (this thread) so technically you should ask them somewhere else.


HP USB cables are on the fragile side and unlike you and myself, who obviously take better care of them, most users apply a bit too much abuse on the USB cable of which a HP cables can't take. I too have never had one go bad yet and I use the same barrel charger and USB cable to charge my two TouchPads and several cell phones. Never had one go bad yet.(knocking madly on wood!!!) :fright:


----------



## nevertells

morningforest said:


> i have been running the cm10.1 for weeks only one big problem when shut off will not charge the batterie. now
> 
> when I try to turn on it goes to low bat, and shut off and I can not charge .
> 
> Any help on how to get the hp charging? thanks


When your TouchPad is off and you plug in the HP wall charger, does that turn it on? It should. Do you have access to a different TouchPad charger and USB cable? See what happens when you use them.


----------



## wazzadroiddude

I went from CM 10(4.1.2) to CM 10.1(4.2.2). After this I notice, the time in status bar is partially hidden(image attached).

Is there a way to adjust font size so it shows completely? I can hide clock in status bar but that will not show me time anywhere(even in notification bar).

Any ideas to fix this?

Best Regards,
Shiva


----------



## Tanis.7x

I just upgraded from CM9 to CM10.1, following Nevertell's instructions here.

I'm using:


CWM6
Moboot 3.8
gapps 20130812
CM10.1 20130808 (jcsullin's bluetooth build)

However, I'm experiencing a few problems.


Camera app crashes on launch
Settings app crashes when I try to add a new user to my tablet
Google Now doesn't seem to exist

Originally the Play store crashed as well, but I reflashed gapps, and that fixed the problem.

I did run ACMEUninstaller prior to installing CM 10.1 (using ACMEInstaller3). I also cleared my dalvik cache and cache partition.

Any thoughts on what might be wrong?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Tanis.7x said:


> I just upgraded from CM9 to CM10.1, following Nevertell's instructions here.
> 
> I'm using:
> 
> 
> CWM6
> Moboot 3.8
> gapps 20130812
> CM10.1 20130808 (jcsullin's bluetooth build)
> 
> However, I'm experiencing a few problems.
> 
> 
> Camera app crashes on launch
> Settings app crashes when I try to add a new user to my tablet
> Google Now doesn't seem to exist
> 
> Originally the Play store crashed as well, but I reflashed gapps, and that fixed the problem.
> 
> I did run ACMEUninstaller prior to installing CM 10.1 (using ACMEInstaller3). I also cleared my dalvik cache and cache partition.
> 
> Any thoughts on what might be wrong?


Well I hope you made a backup before installing the BT testing build but I would recommend trying to install it like this.

Take a look at this thread for more info about Android 4.2 and 4.3:

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad *


----------



## RolandDeschain79

wazzadroiddude said:


> I went from CM 10(4.1.2) to CM 10.1(4.2.2). After this I notice, the time in status bar is partially hidden(image attached).
> 
> Is there a way to adjust font size so it shows completely? I can hide clock in status bar but that will not show me time anywhere(even in notification bar).
> 
> Any ideas to fix this?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Shiva


Is it really necessary to post this here and send me a cut and paste PM about it? That's considered rude.... Use this app to adjust the screen size.

resolution change / Density


----------



## Tanis.7x

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Well I hope you made a backup before installing the BT testing build but I would recommend trying to install it like this.
> 
> Take a look at this thread for more info about Android 4.2 and 4.3:
> 
> *[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad *


Yes, I've got a backup 

I just tried that (only difference seems to be clearing the data partition before the install), and everything seemed to be working fine. The only thing I noticed was that there was no camera app at all.

I decided to try restoring the data from my backup to get my apps and such back, but I seem to be back where I was before. Now the Camera app simply says "app not installed." The camera definitely works though (tried through Hangouts). Google Now works too!

Not sure if I'm going to reinstall again and use the more working version without my data, or live with the broken stuff as is. Sadly some developers have not quite caught on to Google Play Game services, so progress doesn't sync.

Edit- somehow I forgot about Titanium Backup. Perhaps I'll use that to migrate my apps.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Tanis.7x said:


> Yes, I've got a backup
> 
> I just tried that (only difference seems to be clearing the data partition before the install), and everything seemed to be working fine. The only thing I noticed was that there was no camera app at all.
> 
> I decided to try restoring the data from my backup to get my apps and such back, but I seem to be back where I was before. Now the Camera app simply says "app not installed." The camera definitely works though (tried through Hangouts). Google Now works too!
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to reinstall again and use the more working version without my data, or live with the broken stuff as is. Sadly some developers have not quite caught on to Google Play Game services, so progress doesn't sync.
> 
> Edit- somehow I forgot about Titanium Backup. Perhaps I'll use that to migrate my apps.


Great to hear, backups can be a real life saver when things go wrong. Make them often and store them on the PC for safe keeping.

Don't forget to checkout my newer thread here *[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad *

You can find all sorts of useful things there like links to this Camera launcher app :sly: Try installing that and your camera should work.

*Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:*

What Google Play Game services aren't working? Game data is usually stored locally.


----------



## Tanis.7x

RolandDeschain79 said:


> What Google Play Game services aren't working? Game data is usually stored locally.


I might not have been clear- Google Play Game Services works great! But many of the games on my tablet don't leverage them yet, so I need to manually back up my apps (e.g. with Titanium Backup) instead of syncing with the cloud.

Thanks for the help, everything seems to be working great!


----------



## iMarck90

Hello,

I have builded CM10 with the latest patch from here *http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/status:merged+tenderloin,n,z?*

Seen many users like me still use CM10 i hope this can help.

This version include also the fix for Master Key Exploit.

You can download here *http://www.mediafire.com/?dfgatsnkcp8b9he*

And i have builded also another version with the Gyroscope.. But this version have a bug.. Sometimes when you launch CPU-Z and move the tablet they do a soft-reboot.

I have tried with Asphalt 7 but no soft-reboot (And still not working good with Gyroscope)

Maybe Dorregaray can solve.

Screenshot http://i.imgur.com/XKG7KZ6.png

*Edit*

After some debugging i have found the cause of the soft-reboot in the build with Gyroscope. The problem is ISL29023 the Light sensor. Isn't working. If you activate the Automatic brightness the touchpad do self-reboot everytime.

Hoping Dorregaray or jcullins can fix.

If they need here is the version with Gyroscope *http://www.mediafire.com/?2mflmtmhctlwlyt*

*The bug affect only the version with Gyroscope. The light sensor is working correctly in the version without the Gyroscope.*


----------



## kmcoch

I have the latest rom installed and have been using it for months with no problems (It's the first one that i've installed on my TP). For the past week, Dolphin browser keeps crashing on me. Is anyone else having this problem? It usually happens when I click a link from twitter or facebook, then Dolphin opens, but quickly shuts down. Other times it will work for a while when I am surfing the net, then shut down. It doesn't crash the TouchPad though.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

iMarck90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have builded CM10 with the latest patch from here *http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/status:merged+tenderloin,n,z?*
> 
> Seen many users like me still use CM10 i hope this can help.
> 
> This version include also the fix for Master Key Exploit.
> 
> You can download here *http://www.mediafire.com/?dfgatsnkcp8b9he*
> 
> And i have builded also another version with the Gyroscope.. But this version have a bug.. Sometimes when you launch CPU-Z and move the tablet they do a soft-reboot.
> 
> I have tried with Asphalt 7 but no soft-reboot (And still not working good with Gyroscope)
> 
> Maybe Dorregaray can solve.
> 
> Screenshot http://i.imgur.com/XKG7KZ6.png
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> After some debugging i have found the cause of the soft-reboot in the build with Gyroscope. The problem is ISL29023 the Light sensor. Isn't working. If you activate the Automatic brightness the touchpad do self-reboot everytime.
> 
> Hoping Dorregaray or jcullins can fix.
> 
> If they need here is the version with Gyroscope *http://www.mediafire.com/?2mflmtmhctlwlyt*
> 
> *The bug affect only the version with Gyroscope. The light sensor is working correctly in the version without the Gyroscope.*


Wow great work! We've all been hoping for a new build that would included the master key exploits, many of us love our CM10 still but wish it was more secure. I will give this some testing and try checking the master key exploits.

Dorregaray has a thread here for the CM10 camera and there is gyroscope thread too. We will need to let him now about your findings and see if he would be willing to help. Thank you very much for your contribution, maybe CM10 can finally be completed like CM9, hooray!

 UNOFFICIAL CM10 with working camera

Touchpad Gyroscope


----------



## RolandDeschain79

kmcoch said:


> I have the latest rom installed and have been using it for months with no problems (It's the first one that i've installed on my TP). For the past week, Dolphin browser keeps crashing on me. Is anyone else having this problem? It usually happens when I click a link from twitter or facebook, then Dolphin opens, but quickly shuts down. Other times it will work for a while when I am surfing the net, then shut down. It doesn't crash the TouchPad though.


Could you be a little more specific about which Rom and build you're using? There are 4 available for download in the OP. I primarily use the Dolphin browser and haven't had any problems. Have you checked the Play Store for updates?


----------



## iMarck90

No problem! I hope this new build can be useful for people searching the stability, CM10 is really stable like CM9 and the bluetooth working perfectly.
And before i forget thanks to jcsullins, dorregaray and everyone who contributed to Android on the HP Touchpad. Really awesome job!


----------



## nevertells

kmcoch said:


> I have the latest rom installed and have been using it for months with no problems (It's the first one that i've installed on my TP). For the past week, Dolphin browser keeps crashing on me. Is anyone else having this problem? It usually happens when I click a link from twitter or facebook, then Dolphin opens, but quickly shuts down. Other times it will work for a while when I am surfing the net, then shut down. It doesn't crash the TouchPad though.


By any chance has Dolphin updated their browser lately? It might be something they did. Check the comments on the PlayStore and see if others are complaining about this. You might want to restore a backup and see if the issue goes away. If it does, make sure automatic updates on the PlayStore are turned off and do not let Dolphin update.


----------



## dan35

Got a problem with some apps on cm 10.1: "Your device isn't compatible with this version."

The apps worked fine on my cm 9.

e.g. Gas Buddy, Earthquake, TripAdvisor Hotels Flights ...

I tried to change the model name to Samsung SGT-i9100 or cm_tenderloid, but it didn't help.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

dan35 said:


> Got a problem with some apps on cm 10.1: "Your device isn't compatible with this version."
> 
> The apps worked fine on my cm 9.
> 
> e.g. Gas Buddy, Earthquake, TripAdvisor Hotels Flights ...
> 
> I tried to change the model name to Samsung SGT-i9100 or cm_tenderloid, but it didn't help.


NT was just talking about how that build has some issues with the Play Store and how he used titanium backup apks to get around it>

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-42-and-43-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad-edited-10513/?p=1472137


----------



## dan35

Finally, gotta restore to CM9 to do some app backups w/ Titanium Backup, then restored them on CM10.1. They're alright now.

Thank you!


----------



## vaccdroid

Yeah for the last 2 weeks getting the same issue with Dolphin. Crashes from time to time. Didn't have that issue before that. I know there was an update a week or 2 ago.



nevertells said:


> By any chance has Dolphin updated their browser lately? It might be something they did. Check the comments on the PlayStore and see if others are complaining about this. You might want to restore a backup and see if the issue goes away. If it does, make sure automatic updates on the PlayStore are turned off and do not let Dolphin update.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vaccdroid said:


> Yeah for the last 2 weeks getting the same issue with Dolphin. Crashes from time to time. Didn't have that issue before that. I know there was an update a week or 2 ago.


Hopefully its just an issue with an update and they will roll out some changes soon. I've also been using the new Next Browser for Android you could check that out, its pretty spiffy.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

iMarck90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have builded CM10 with the latest patch from here *http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/status:merged+tenderloin,n,z?*
> 
> Seen many users like me still use CM10 i hope this can help.
> 
> This version include also the fix for Master Key Exploit.
> 
> You can download here *http://www.mediafire.com/?dfgatsnkcp8b9he*
> 
> And i have builded also another version with the Gyroscope.. But this version have a bug.. Sometimes when you launch CPU-Z and move the tablet they do a soft-reboot.
> 
> I have tried with Asphalt 7 but no soft-reboot (And still not working good with Gyroscope)
> 
> Maybe Dorregaray can solve.
> 
> Screenshot http://i.imgur.com/XKG7KZ6.png
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> After some debugging i have found the cause of the soft-reboot in the build with Gyroscope. The problem is ISL29023 the Light sensor. Isn't working. If you activate the Automatic brightness the touchpad do self-reboot everytime.
> 
> Hoping Dorregaray or jcullins can fix.
> 
> If they need here is the version with Gyroscope *http://www.mediafire.com/?2mflmtmhctlwlyt*
> 
> *The bug affect only the version with Gyroscope. The light sensor is working correctly in the version without the Gyroscope.*





iMarck90 said:


> No problem! I hope this new build can be useful for people searching the stability, CM10 is really stable like CM9 and the bluetooth working perfectly.
> And before i forget thanks to jcsullins, dorregaray and everyone who contributed to Android on the HP Touchpad. Really awesome job!


Excellent work iMarck90! CM10 has finally passed the Bluebox security tests








Can we get some more testers in here? I will bump one of Dorregaray's threads and see if we can catch his attention.

I'm getting a default Antutu score of 9692 @ 1.2ghz.








I will check the sleep history and post the results once I get them. It looking solid thank you for taking the time to put this together for us :grin:


----------



## kmcoch

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Could you be a little more specific about which Rom and build you're using? There are 4 available for download in the OP. I primarily use the Dolphin browser and haven't had any problems. Have you checked the Play Store for updates?


Yes, sorry about that. I am using CM version 10-2013418-EXPERIMENTAL, Android version 4.12.

There may have been a recent Dolphin update that caused the problem. I don't let any of my apps autoupdate.


----------



## iMarck90

Please all the thanks to jcsullins, dorregaray etc. I have only build CM10 

I think if you can release a tutorial here and on XDA we can get more testers. For now my only two testers report everything works.

For RootzWiki and CM10 users

I noticed the build with gyroscope have 10 download and only 5 for the build without gyroscope.

Please download the build without gyroscope, because only this build working correctly!

Link for download *http://www.mediafire.com/?dfgatsnkcp8b9he*

Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vaccdroid said:


> Yeah for the last 2 weeks getting the same issue with Dolphin. Crashes from time to time. Didn't have that issue before that. I know there was an update a week or 2 ago.





RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hopefully its just an issue with an update and they will roll out some changes soon. I've also been using the new Next Browser for Android you could check that out, its pretty spiffy.





kmcoch said:


> Yes, sorry about that. I am using CM version 10-2013418-EXPERIMENTAL, Android version 4.12.
> 
> There may have been a recent Dolphin update that caused the problem. I don't let any of my apps autoupdate.


NP just helps to know what you're using. So did you not get the latest update for Dolphin because you didn't have auto update running? It would help to know cause others are reporting issues with the update. Try another browser and see if you have the same issues, I was playing with this one recently Next Browser for Android


----------



## BigOnes69

I need to watch Amazon Prime and boat browser is the only one that can do that. Has anyone found any other browsers that will work with Amazon Prime?


----------



## kmcoch

RolandDeschain79 said:


> NP just helps to know what you're using. So did you not get the latest update for Dolphin because you didn't have auto update running? It would help to know cause others are reporting issues with the update. Try another browser and see if you have the same issues, I was playing with this one recently Next Browser for Android


Yes, I'm pretty sure I updated it. I did download Next Browser per your suggestion in another post but haven't had time yet to check it out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Wow great work! We've all been hoping for a new build that would included the master key exploits, many of us love our CM10 still but wish it was more secure. I will give this some testing and try checking the master key exploits.
> 
> Dorregaray has a thread here for the CM10 camera and there is gyroscope thread too. We will need to let him now about your findings and see if he would be willing to help. Thank you very much for your contribution, maybe CM10 can finally be completed like CM9, hooray!
> 
> UNOFFICIAL CM10 with working camera
> 
> Touchpad Gyroscope


Hey Roland, I could swear I read somewhere that the CM team rolled in the master key exploits fix back earlier this summer. I believe that it was sometime in late July or early August that Google included the fix in their upstream code. So any Roms built after that time should have included the fix. I also seem to remember an .apk one could download and run and it would tell you if you had the fix.

Just searched and look what I found: http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/10/bluebox-security-scanner/

Note the comment below the screenshot of the test app.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Hey Roland, I could swear I read somewhere that the CM team rolled in the master key exploits fix back earlier this summer. I believe that it was sometime in late July or early August that Google included the fix in their upstream code. So any Roms built after that time should have included the fix. I also seem to remember an .apk one could download and run and it would tell you if you had the fix.
> 
> Just searched and look what I found: http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/10/bluebox-security-scanner/
> 
> Note the comment below the screenshot of the test app.


Yes thats true but don't you recall that folks tested it here and that our current CM10 build failed that very security test? I also posted a link to the blue box app 1 page back :winkP:


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Yes thats true but don't you recall that folks tested it here and that our current CM10 build failed that very security test? I also posted a link to the blue box app 1 page back :winkP:


So you are saying that if someone is running the latest 10.1 nightly from Milaq or JB 4.3 from Evervolv, that it will fail the test? Guess I'll have to go have a look at which Roms I am running and test them.

BTW, What date CM10 Rom are you speaking of?

Okay, I just downloaded and ran the security test on this TouchPad I'm writing this message on. It's milaq's 8/18/13 CM10.1 Rom And it passed the test with flying colors.

My other touchpad is running J. C Sullin's March 18th experimental ROM, so there is no point in running a test on that.

You know what, I just changed my mind. Just to see what happens, I downloaded the app and ran it and guess what, of course it failed the test. Guess that proves it's doing its job.

Well just for grins and giggles, I restored my backup of jcsullins 0808 Bluetooth build. That also passed the security test. The test does not like the fact that I have allow unknown sources checked settings. Someone else will have to do some testing on some of these other ROMs and builds to see what happens. I suspect as long as the date is after July that they are going to find they pass the test.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> So you are saying that if someone is running the latest 10.1 nightly from Milaq or JB 4.3 from Evervolv, that it will fail the test? Guess I'll have to go have a look at which Roms I am running and test them.
> 
> BTW, What date CM10 Rom are you speaking of?
> 
> Okay, I just downloaded and ran the security test on this TouchPad I'm writing this message on. It's milaq's 8/18/13 CM10.1 Rom And it passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> My other touchpad is running J. C Sullin's March 18th experimental ROM, so there is no point in running a test on that.
> 
> You know what, I just changed my mind. Just to see what happens, I downloaded the app and ran it and guess what, of course it failed the test. Guess that proves it's doing its job.
> 
> Well just for grins and giggles, I restored my backup of jcsullins 0808 Bluetooth build. That also passed the security test. The test does not like the fact that I have allow unknown sources checked settings. Someone else will have to do some testing on some of these other ROMs and builds to see what happens. I suspect as long as the date is after July that they are going to find they pass the test.


Ya its just the Jcsullins CM10 that never got a build with the new fixes included. I think all newer version of Android have it already, like you said anything built after July. Still glad to hear you confirm that other build have it already so now we know for sure


----------



## iMarck90

Almost 50 downloads and no negative feedback.

@RolandDeschain79 Can you update the first post with the latest release of CM10? Thanks in advance


----------



## nevertells

iMarck90 said:


> Almost 50 downloads and no negative feedback.
> 
> @RolandDeschain79 Can you update the first post with the latest release of CM10? Thanks in advance


What are you talking about? How about more details, links, etc. please!


----------



## iMarck90

I refer to CM10 that i have builded. My mediafire showed 42 download for the build without gyroscope.


----------



## nevertells

iMarck90 said:


> I refer to CM10 that i have builded. My mediafire showed 42 download for the build without gyroscope.


I don't know if you saw the discussion between myself and Rolanddeschain79 about the security fix, but that was included by Google in their code and pushed through by CyanogenMod back in late July or early August. I tested several builds from that time frame and they all passed. Go to this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10cm101-unofficial-builds-edited-91113/page-334

and read posts #3334 and #3336.

Several developers besides J.C. Sullins were building CM10 long after Sullins last CM10 back in April, 2013. I believe one can still find Schizoid by Shumash, Evervolv by Flintman and LnT builds by O.a.T. I'm pretty sure there are more, I just never followed them.

I'm not trying to rain on your parade my friend, but you are duplicating what has already been around for months. Sorry!

You've got to keep in mind that the CM team has moved on to CM10.1 and CM10.2 and are getting ready for JB 4.3. I think that is going to be CM11.


----------



## iMarck90

This is correctly only if you are refer to CM 10.1 or later. No one of CM10 build include The Master Fix Key exploit And this latest fix http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/status:merged+tenderloin,n,z?

All CM10 build from the other devs is abandon and not included this latest fix.

I never build CM10 for make a duplicate don't make any sense for me. I have builed based on the requests of users about the Master Key exploit Fix and for my personal TP.

This is a personal choice, i prefer the stability and Bluetooth so i choose CM10 like other users still using CM10.

And this is not my work, how i already said all the thanks to jcsullins etc.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> I don't know if you saw the discussion between myself and Rolanddeschain79 about the security fix, but that was included by Google in their code and pushed through by CyanogenMod back in late July or early August. I tested several builds from that time frame and they all passed. Go to this thread:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10cm101-unofficial-builds-edited-91113/page-334
> 
> and read posts #3334 and #3336.
> 
> Several developers besides J.C. Sullins were building CM10 long after Sullins last CM10 back in April, 2013. I believe one can still find Schizoid by Shumash, Evervolv by Flintman and LnT builds by O.a.T. I'm pretty sure there are more, I just never followed them.
> 
> I'm not trying to rain on your parade my friend, but you are duplicating what has already been around for months. Sorry!
> 
> You've got to keep in mind that the CM team has moved on to CM10.1 and CM10.2 and are getting ready for JB 4.3. I think that is going to be CM11.


Hmm I'm not sure about the other CM10 builds, would you be willing to help me test some? I'll test Sumash's CM10, I have a back up of that on my PC :grin: I wonder if Shumash would be willing to make a last CM10 build before he hangs up his TouchPad for good.



iMarck90 said:


> This is correctly only if you are refer to CM 10.1 or later. No one of CM10 build include The Master Fix Key exploit And this latest fix http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/status:merged+tenderloin,n,z?
> 
> All CM10 build from the other devs is abandon and not included this latest fix.
> 
> I never build CM10 for make a duplicate don't make any sense for me. I have builed based on the requests of users about the Master Key exploit Fix and for my personal TP.
> 
> This is a personal choice, i prefer the stability and Bluetooth so i choose CM10 like other users still using CM10.
> 
> And this is not my work, how i already said all the thanks to jcsullins etc.


I've added a note in the OP so more people will test it out

*New Builds of Jcsullins CM10 that include the Master key exploit fixes: **By iMark90*

*The Problem: *A Master key security exploit issue was discovered in CM9/CM10 that was later fixed in all Android 4.2+ builds. However this still effect many HP TouchPad CM10 builds. You can test for these exploits by installing and running the Bluebox security test App here.

*The solution:* RootzWiki member iMark90 has included the Master key fixes into two new builds of Jcsullins CM10. The builds are entirely built of the fantastic work of Jcsullins, Dorregaray, et al. Install these new CM10 builds by dirty flashing them over your current build of CM10.

iMark90 has also identified a bug that causes the tablet to reboot when the brightness to auto. Because of this one error one build lacks the Gyroscope, which was causing the error.

1)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-NOGyro-tenderloin.zip

*Note:*This build lacks the Gyroscope.

2)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

*Note:*This build includes the Gyroscope but will reboot if the brightness is set to auto.


----------



## iMarck90

@RolandDeschain79

Thanks! 

About the other CM10 build how i already said no one of this include the Master Key Exploit Fix, included the SCHIZOID of Shumash (Latest build is 19MAR2013).

I don't understand and know why the other devs don't build a new update. But from what i have read here is in the plan of jcsullins release an update to CM10 (Do you can see two or three post where him refer a new update for CM10) probably the lack of time for the work on Bluetooth in CM 10.1 has prevented the update from him.

But this build is not include only the Master Key Exploit fix, but also the latest patch merged on the CyanogenMod Repository

http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/status:merged+tenderloin,n,z?

An example a fix for bluetooth when turned off http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/31579/

An update for the Wi-Fi driver http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/31595/ etc.

About the kernel this build shares the same last changes with the ICS Kernel like this http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/45540/ and this http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/45541/

So this build is not only a fix required for security issue but a new update with some important improvements from jcsullins, dorregaray and other devs.

I hope with this post i have clarified the situation.

Thanks again Roland with your guide i'm sure more CM10 users coming here and i'm hoping this build can help they


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> *Builds of Jcsullins CM10 that include the Master key exploit fixes: **By iMark90*
> 
> *The Problem: *A Master key security exploit issue was discovered in CM9/CM10 that was later fixed in all Android 4.2+ builds. However this still effect many HP TouchPad CM10 builds. You can test for these exploits by installing and running the Bluebox security test App here.
> 
> *The solution:* RootzWiki member iMark90 has included the Master key fixes into two new builds of Jcsullins CM10. The builds are entirely built of the fantastic work of Jcsullins, Dorregaray, et al. Install these new CM10 builds by dirty flashing them over your current build of CM10.
> 
> iMark90 has also identified a bug that causes the tablet to reboot when the brightness to auto. Because of this one error one build lacks the Gyroscope, which was causing the error.
> 
> 1)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-NOGyro-tenderloin.zip
> 
> *Note:*This build lacks the Gyroscope.
> 
> 2)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip
> 
> *Note:*This build includes the Gyroscope but will reboot if the brightness is set to auto.
> 
> WOW. Even CM10 is getting a face lift.
> 
> Really Nice.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

garux said:


> WOW. Even CM10 is getting a face lift.
> 
> Really Nice.





iMarck90 said:


> @RolandDeschain79
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> About the other CM10 build how i already said no one of this include the Master Key Exploit Fix, included the SCHIZOID of Shumash (Latest build is 19MAR2013).
> 
> I don't understand and know why the other devs don't build a new update. But from what i have read here is in the plan of jcsullins release an update to CM10 (Do you can see two or three post where him refer a new update for CM10) probably the lack of time for the work on Bluetooth in CM 10.1 has prevented the update from him.
> 
> But this build is not include only the Master Key Exploit fix, but also the latest patch merged on the CyanogenMod Repository
> 
> http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/q/status:merged+tenderloin,n,z?
> 
> An example a fix for bluetooth when turned off http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/31579/
> 
> An update for the Wi-Fi driver http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/31595/ etc.
> 
> About the kernel this build shares the same last changes with the ICS Kernel like this http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/45540/ and this http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/45541/
> 
> So this build is not only a fix required for security issue but a new update with some important improvements from jcsullins, dorregaray and other devs.
> 
> I hope with this post i have clarified the situation.
> 
> Thanks again Roland with your guide i'm sure more CM10 users coming here and i'm hoping this build can help they


Thank you for the additional information iMark90 how does it sound now? :grin:

*News and Updates *






*New 10/05/2013 Builds Based on Jcsullins CM10 that include the Master key exploit fixes: **By iMark90*

*The Problem: *A Master key security exploit issue was discovered in CM9/CM10 that was later fixed in all Android 4.2+ builds. However this still effects many HP TouchPad CM10 builds. You can test for these exploits by installing and running the Bluebox security test App here.

*The solution:* RootzWiki member iMark90 has included the Master key fixes into two new builds of Jcsullins CM10. These builds by iMark90 are entirely based on the fantastic work of Jcsullins, Dorregaray, and Dr Marbel, et al

*Note:*In addition to these fixes iMark90 has included all the current upstream changes like, Jcsullins newer WiFi drivers V4.5 and Bluetooth fixes.

*Note:*Install these new CM10 builds by dirty flashing them over your current build of CM9/CM10.

iMark90 has also identified a bug that causes the tablet to reboot when the brightness to auto. Because of this one error one build lacks the Gyroscope, which was causing the error.

1)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-NOGyro-tenderloin.zip

*Note:*This build lacks the Gyroscope.

2)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

*Note:*This build includes the Gyroscope but will reboot if the brightness is set to auto.


----------



## Colchiro

I know this is off-topic and this post may get moved, but if you're not satisfied with issues with the recent forum face-lift, you can comment here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/93234-post-upgrade-report-any-issues-here-please/

Summary for those with short attention span, or limited time: The next unread post link on the left is missing if you've posted in a thread, making it more difficult to find where you last read. Maybe if we complain enough, they'll finally fix it.

Thanks.


----------



## cyberprashant

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you for the additional information iMark90 how does it sound now? :grin:
> 
> *News and Updates *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New 10/05/2013 Builds Based on Jcsullins CM10 that include the Master key exploit fixes: **By iMark90*
> 
> *The Problem: *A Master key security exploit issue was discovered in CM9/CM10 that was later fixed in all Android 4.2+ builds. However this still effects many HP TouchPad CM10 builds. You can test for these exploits by installing and running the Bluebox security test App here.
> 
> *The solution:* RootzWiki member iMark90 has included the Master key fixes into two new builds of Jcsullins CM10. These builds by iMark90 are entirely based on the fantastic work of Jcsullins, Dorregaray, and Dr Marbel, et al
> 
> *Note:*In addition to these fixes iMark90 has included all the current upstream changes like, Jcsullins newer WiFi drivers V4.5 and Bluetooth fixes.
> 
> *Note:*Install these new CM10 builds by dirty flashing them over your current build of CM9/CM10.
> 
> iMark90 has also identified a bug that causes the tablet to reboot when the brightness to auto. Because of this one error one build lacks the Gyroscope, which was causing the error.
> 
> 1)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-NOGyro-tenderloin.zip
> *Note:*This build lacks the Gyroscope.
> 
> 2)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip
> *Note:*This build includes the Gyroscope but will reboot if the brightness is set to auto.


Seems the BT in all CM10.0 builds (tried gyro/nongyro/0403jcsullins) is not compatible with BT3.0 3rd party keyboards such as the ANKER keyboard im using. Works fine iwth original HP TP bt keyboard (found 10.1 cm10 works for such 3rd party keyboards flawlessly (was getting repeat duplicate characters with 10.0). The BT in 0808-10.1 jcsullins WILL work with these 3rd party keyboards (i.e. ANKER keyboard $22 bucks from newegg)


----------



## Growler48

Deleted.


----------



## Dorregaray

RolandDeschain79 said:


> iMark90 has also identified a bug that causes the tablet to reboot when the brightness to auto. Because of this one error one build lacks the Gyroscope, which was causing the error.
> 
> 1)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-NOGyro-tenderloin.zip
> 
> *Note:*This build lacks the Gyroscope.
> 
> 2)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip
> 
> *Note:*This build includes the Gyroscope but will reboot if the brightness is set to auto.


In the CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip the gyroscope, accelerometer and magnetometer are crashing in z-device test and the light sensor is not working at all. It seems that the build is broken. After installing http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/cmtouchpad/cm10-gyro/update-cm10-gyroscope-v13.zip over it everything seems to be working ok.

So I think iMark90 must miss something in his build (maybe not included all gyro patches, eg. the kernel ones).


----------



## iMarck90

Do you refer at this? http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/29733/
I have included.

Mmmh... Probably something going wrong when i build that.


----------



## Dorregaray

iMarck90 said:


> Do you refer at this? http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/29733/
> I have included.
> 
> Mmmh... Probably something going wrong when i build that.


Those two:

http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/29733/

http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/29838/

should you give a working sensors. Please check if you have both patches applied.


----------



## iMarck90

Yeah included. I'm sure something is went wrong when i build CM10. Anyway i'm going to try again (not now).

For the CM10 users with the latest build (20131005) please install the patch of Dorregaray http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/cmtouchpad/cm10-gyro/update-cm10-gyroscope-v13.zip
This give you gyroscope and everything working correctly.

Thanks to Dorregaray!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

COMON JC! WHIP OUT THAT VERY LAST BUILD OF CM10 FOR US DUDE!

8)

/me ducks and giggles while glancing in nevertells direction.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

iMarck90 said:


> Yeah included. I'm sure something is went wrong when i build CM10. Anyway i'm going to try again (not now).
> 
> For the CM10 users with the latest build (20131005) please install the patch of Dorregaray http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/cmtouchpad/cm10-gyro/update-cm10-gyroscope-v13.zip
> This give you gyroscope and everything working correctly.
> 
> Thanks to Dorregaray!





Dorregaray said:


> It looks like this CM10 build by iMarck90 is wrong. I've loaded it and in z-device test the compass, accelerometer and gyroscope are crashing, the light sensor is not working. I've installed v13 gyroscope patch over it and everything works ok.


Big thanks to Dorregaray and iMark90 :grin: (thumbs up emoticon needed here).

I've tested the v13 gyroscope patch with the CM10 Gyroscope build and everything works fine no rebooting with the brightness set to auto. I also have Tbobs WebOS style app switcher mod installed, I love it :winkP: . iMark90 would it be possible to make a new build with Dorregarays patch and Tbos WebOs app switcher baked in? It would be awesome to have this as part of our final CM10 Rom :fox:

CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

v13 gyroscope patch

*(Optional) *HP TouchPad CM10 WebOS-like Card Switcher Mod for Jcsullins Unofficial CM10 Preview. 06jdESXEzYs[/MEDIA]]Watch the06jdESXEzYs[/MEDIA]]Video Here!

WebCM10 for CM10 03/04 (with battery stats)








lippy lipkowski said:


> COMON JC! WHIP OUT THAT VERY LAST BUILD OF CM10 FOR US DUDE!
> 
> 8)
> 
> /me ducks and giggles while glancing in nevertells direction.


Lol you'd better duck cause we're talking about getting that built right now :sayno: You'd best let Jcsullins take care of our much needed Android 4.2/4.3 Bluetooth, Dorregaray and iMark90 have this covered :winkP:


----------



## iMarck90

@RolandDeschain79

I have builded again and now everything is working correctly!  You can download the new build here
*http://www.mediafire.com/download/a5jvb8zqfsassv7/cm-10-20131019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip*

I don't modified any files and everything is working now.. Last time my Ubuntu VM decided to going in insane mode.
Anyway i'm sorry for WebCM10 i can't include because i dont have found the source of this MOD


----------



## xenomorph150

@iMarck90

I tried your latest build without the gyroscope patch, flashed it and got a bootloop. Is that correct? I thought your latest build would run without that - or did I got that wrong? I can't download the patch as goo.im is offline... :/.

Any help?

Thanks!

UPDATE: Nevermind found an mirror myself: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ak6klclx6skqk62/update-cm10-gyroscope-v13.zip

UPDATE 2: I gave up trying to get that running. Does not matter if I try the "old" new build from iMarck90 or the new one - I get an bootloop. Even with the gyroscope patch. I wait 'till another version comes out. But thanks !


----------



## nevertells

xenomorph150 said:


> @iMarck90
> 
> I tried your latest build without the gyroscope patch, flashed it and got a bootloop. Is that correct? I thought your latest build would run without that - or did I got that wrong? I can't download the patch as goo.im is offline... :/.
> 
> Any help?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> UPDATE: Nevermind found an mirror myself: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ak6klclx6skqk62/update-cm10-gyroscope-v13.zip
> 
> UPDATE 2: I gave up trying to get that running. Does not matter if I try the "old" new build from iMarck90 or the new one - I get an bootloop. Even with the gyroscope patch. I wait 'till another version comes out. But thanks !


You need to explain what you are doing better. Just saying I tried your latest build does not give us much to go on.


----------



## nevertells

iMarck90 said:


> Yeah included. I'm sure something is went wrong when i build CM10. Anyway i'm going to try again (not now).
> 
> For the CM10 users with the latest build (20131005) please install the patch of Dorregaray http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/cmtouchpad/cm10-gyro/update-cm10-gyroscope-v13.zip
> This give you gyroscope and everything working correctly.
> 
> Thanks to Dorregaray!


So this is J.C.'s CM10 with the security patch and gyroscope all included? Don't worry about trying to include WebCM10. No one had tried to include that as some like it and some don't. Those that want it can just flash the zip for it. I would also suggest you delete the first builds and just go with this one.


----------



## arasarn

How can I get GTA 3 to show up in google play so I can install it with cm10?


----------



## xenomorph150

nevertells said:


> You need to explain what you are doing better. Just saying I tried your latest build does not give us much to go on.


Sorry!

I tried installing iMarck90s latest build (20131019) with and without the gyro patch as well as the main build (20131005) with and without the gryo patch.

I always installed the ROM first, than flashed Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip and at last the gyro patch. I also cleaned Davilik and the Cache Partition. After that, trying to boot it just got into an boot loop. I reflashed with the old 20130808 Bluetooth Build from J.C. and now I am in business again.

But sadly I could not get the latest version booting.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

iMarck90 said:


> @RolandDeschain79
> 
> I have builded again and now everything is working correctly!  You can download the new build here
> *http://www.mediafire.com/download/a5jvb8zqfsassv7/cm-10-20131019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip*
> 
> I don't modified any files and everything is working now.. Last time my Ubuntu VM decided to going in insane mode.
> Anyway i'm sorry for WebCM10 i can't include because i dont have found the source of this MOD


Hey iMark90, thank you vey much for rebuilding this build for us. Its fantastic to have CM10 reach a its potential with all the fixes changes and new WiFi drivers :grin: Really liking the new WiFi driver in this build :winkP: Don't worry about the WebOS style app switcher as NT pointed out thats more of a personal preference, I just love that mod. I'm going to install the newest build and update my OP with this superb Rom.

Cheers :grin:



xenomorph150 said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I tried installing iMarck90s latest build (20131019) with and without the gyro patch as well as the main build (20131005) with and without the gryo patch.
> 
> I always installed the ROM first, than flashed Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip and at last the gyro patch. I also cleaned Davilik and the Cache Partition. After that, trying to boot it just got into an boot loop. I reflashed with the old 20130808 Bluetooth Build from J.C. and now I am in business again.
> 
> But sadly I could not get the latest version booting.


Oh I see you tried to install CM10 on top of a CM10.1 Rom, that's a boot loop causing No No. First make a backup of your current setup(if you don't have one) then flash the CM10 Rom/gapps using the method below. If you happen to have a CM9/10 backup use that and then you can safely dirty flash iMark90s latest CM10 build. Happy flashing


----------



## xenomorph150

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Cheers :grin:
> 
> Oh I see you tried to install CM10 on top of a CM10.1 Rom, that's a boot loop causing No No. First make a backup of your current setup(if you don't have one) then flash the CM10 Rom/gapps using the method below. If you happen to have a CM9/10 backup use that and then you can safely dirty flash iMark90s latest CM10 build. Happy flashing


Oh thanks a lot for this awesome (and personal) service =3!

I am going to try that out (with a recent backup ) asap and going to let you know how it went !

Thanks a lot already for that hint!


----------



## xenomorph150

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey iMark90, thank you vey much for rebuilding this build for us. Its fantastic to have CM10 reach a its potential with all the fixes changes and new WiFi drivers :grin: Really liking the new WiFi driver in this build :winkP: Don't worry about the WebOS style app switcher as NT pointed out thats more of a personal preference, I just love that mod. I'm going to install the newest build and update my OP with this superb Rom.
> 
> Cheers :grin:
> 
> Oh I see you tried to install CM10 on top of a CM10.1 Rom, that's a boot loop causing No No. First make a backup of your current setup(if you don't have one) then flash the CM10 Rom/gapps using the method below. If you happen to have a CM9/10 backup use that and then you can safely dirty flash iMark90s latest CM10 build. Happy flashing


Thanks a lot again, reinstalling it from scratch worked . Awesome, thanks!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

xenomorph150 said:


> Thanks a lot again, reinstalling it from scratch worked . Awesome, thanks!


Great news! Very happy you got it all working and updated, glad to be of help :grin:


----------



## vaccdroid

I just installed the 20131005 build and added the gyro patch. Is this new build worth installing and if so can I install right on top of that . Thank you and thanks everyone for keeping these builds coming and getting better.



iMarck90 said:


> @RolandDeschain79
> 
> I have builded again and now everything is working correctly!  You can download the new build here
> *http://www.mediafire.com/download/a5jvb8zqfsassv7/cm-10-20131019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip*
> 
> I don't modified any files and everything is working now.. Last time my Ubuntu VM decided to going in insane mode.
> Anyway i'm sorry for WebCM10 i can't include because i dont have found the source of this MOD


----------



## jasdvalencia

Greetings Mr. RolandDeschain79, I recently installed the cm10.1 package you provided using the dirty flash method I installed it successfully I have a few questions though:

1.) I am now missing the Clockworkmod Recovery in my moboot how do I install that in cm10.1?

2.) I used goo manager to install the latest update for cm10.1 and because of this I was able to install TWRPV 2.6 as well. but still the Touchpad informs me of a latest update available, even though I downloaded the latest update for it,clicked the Flash Rom option, choose the update I was able to download and wiped cache and delvik. Now, why is that?

3.) I have had a minor glitch regarding the "Recent Apps" button it did not appear for a while no matter how many times a click on it(but now seems to work fine again I don't know why) what do you think I should do about this if it ever happened again?

Great work by the way compiling all of this. Cheers :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## jasdvalencia

#Duplicate Post sorry


----------



## noseph

jasdvalencia said:


> Greetings Mr. RolandDeschain79, I recently installed the cm10.1 package you provided using the dirty flash method I installed it successfully I have a few questions though:
> 
> 1.) I am now missing the Clockworkmod Recovery in my moboot how do I install that in cm10.1?
> 
> 2.) I used goo manager to install the latest update for cm10.1 and because of this I was able to install TWRPV 2.6 as well. but still the Touchpad informs me of a latest update available, even though I downloaded the latest update for it,clicked the Flash Rom option, choose the update I was able to download and wiped cache and delvik. Now, why is that?
> 
> 3.) I have had a minor glitch regarding the "Recent Apps" button it did not appear for a while no matter how many times a click on it(but now seems to work fine again I don't know why) what do you think I should do about this if it ever happened again?
> 
> Great work by the way compiling all of this. Cheers :emoji_u1f603:


1. You are missing CWM because you chose to use TWRP as your recovery.

2. You should go into GooManager settings and change the check for updates to never.

3. The only time I have seen recent apps not function is when there is no recent apps to display (i.e. immediately after a reboot or when you have truly closed all apps).


----------



## jasdvalencia

noseph said:


> 1. You are missing CWM because you chose to use TWRP as your recovery.
> 
> 2. You should go into GooManager settings and change the check for updates to never.
> 
> 3. The only time I have seen recent apps not function is when there is no recent apps to display (i.e. immediately after a reboot or when you have truly closed all apps).


Hi, thanks for the response.

1.) CWM can go with TWRP simultaneously, I have seen this in RolandDeschain79's video in making a nandroid backup so I have a feeling that I did something wrong.

2.) I don't think goo manager would prompt me that there is a new same update given that i flashed it recently.

3.) Even though I clicked multiple apps still the recent apps button did not appear for a time. Still beguiles me though.


----------



## Xoanon

Hi guys,

I did my first installation of *CyanogenMod 10.1 Jelly Bean (CM10.1-**20130808**)cminstall package *on my clean HP Touchpad that didn't have any Android installed before and it didn't work. When I try to boot to CyanogenMod, it shows the blue Robot icon for 10-15 seconds and then returns to moboot menu. What can be wrong?


----------



## nevertells

Xoanon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I did my first installation of *CyanogenMod 10.1 Jelly Bean (CM10.1-**20130808**)cminstall package *on my clean HP Touchpad that didn't have any Android installed before and it didn't work. When I try to boot to CyanogenMod, it shows the blue Robot icon for 10-15 seconds and then returns to moboot menu. What can be wrong?


Check the cminstall folder and see if there are any files left. I suspect something did not get installed. If no files are left, copy the Rom and Gapps zips into the cminstall folder, reboot to Moboot and select to start ClockworkMod. From there, select to install from SD card the Rom first and then the Gapps zip next. Clear the cache and Dalvik cache and then reboot. If you find files left in the cm install folder, I expect it to be the Gapps file. Copy the Rom to the cminstall folder and follow the above instructions.


----------



## Gradular

jasdvalencia said:


> Hi, thanks for the response.
> 
> 1.) CWM can go with TWRP simultaneously, I have seen this in RolandDeschain79's video in making a nandroid backup so I have a feeling that I did something wrong.
> 
> 2.) I don't think goo manager would prompt me that there is a new same update given that i flashed it recently.
> 
> 3.) Even though I clicked multiple apps still the recent apps button did not appear for a time. Still beguiles me though.


I think goo.I'm was having issues for a few days reporting new builds. It was doing it on my Galaxy Tab also.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jasdvalencia said:


> Hi, thanks for the response.
> 
> 1.) CWM can go with TWRP simultaneously, I have seen this in RolandDeschain79's video in making a nandroid backup so I have a feeling that I did something wrong.
> 
> 2.) I don't think goo manager would prompt me that there is a new same update given that i flashed it recently.
> 
> 3.) Even though I clicked multiple apps still the recent apps button did not appear for a time. Still beguiles me though.


Hi,

1) I know its possible to do this, as you've see me doing it but I would not recommend that. It really is an either or situation and neither is a bad option but just a different interface. They do the same thing so just pick the one you like best.

2) The build you installed is based on Milaqs older CM10.1 nightlies. The talented Jcsullins added Bluetooth support to this build for testing but its currently the only CM10.1 build with BT. So Goomanager thinks its a regular CM10.1 nightly from 08/08 and will keep asking you to update. So it would be best to follow Nosephs advise and disable the update checking.

3)Sorry but this is the first I've heard of that problem and the only recommendation I can make is to reflash your rom and gapps package. I would do a fresh install since we don't know what the issue is but note you will loose you're current apps and will have to reinstall them.

4) Don't forget to hit that like button for Nosephs post, that's how we show our appreciation for help around here and his advise was very good.






Best to read this info too, the fixes is a new section I recently added. Have fun

*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks for this build(Important):*

*Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.



Spoiler



1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode then uncheck wifi optimization.

Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.

-Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)

2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.

-To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.

-This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.

3)This build has incompatibility issues with some Play Store apps. To get around this You can use Nandroid Manager * ROOT. Its a free app that will allow you to restore apps and data from your previous Nandroid backups.

or
You could also use Titanium backup to make apks of your apps. You can then upgrade your Rom and install the apks to get around this issue.

4)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off

-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.

-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.



*Jcsullins Quote*



Spoiler



I've uploaded a new CM10.1 Bluetooth build:

Bluetooth keyboards should now work with this build. Note that with the HP Touchpad Bluetooth Keyboard, you use the
keyboard to re-initiate a connection instead of the the Touchpad. So once you get it paired, just turn it off (the keyboard)
when you are done using it. Turn it back on (the keyboard), and it should re-connect (usually takes about 10 secs).

Also, THIS IS NOT A NEW ROM. This is milaq's unofficial CM10.1 ROM with changes/additions needed to get bluetooth
working.

I will be making the source available so it can be included in any CM10.1 (based) ROM soon. However, since this was an effort
than spanned several weeks and touches several source code repositories, it will take a little time to get everything
cleaned-up and organized properly.

This will most likely be the last Bluetooth test build that I release. After the source is published, I expect that it will be included
in most if not all CM10.1 ROMs.


----------



## jasdvalencia

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) I know its possible to do this, as you've see me doing it but I would not recommend that. It really is an either or situation and neither is a bad option but just a different interface. They do the same thing so just pick the one you like best.
> 
> 2) The build you installed is based on Milaqs older CM10.1 nightlies. The talented Jcsullins added Bluetooth support to this build for testing but its currently the only CM10.1 build with BT. So Goomanager thinks its a regular CM10.1 nightly from 08/08 and will keep asking you to update. So it would be best to follow Nosephs advise and disable the update checking.
> 
> 3)Sorry but this is the first I've heard of that problem and the only recommendation I can make is to reflash your rom and gapps package. I would do a fresh install since we don't know what the issue is but note you will loose you're current apps and will have to reinstall them.
> 
> 4) Don't forget to hit that like button for Nosephs post, that's how we show our appreciation for help around here and his advise was very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to read this info too, the fixes is a new section I recently added. Have fun
> 
> *Notes, Fixes and Tweaks for this build(Important):*
> 
> *Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode then uncheck wifi optimization.
> 
> Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.
> 
> -Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)
> 
> 2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.
> 
> -To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.
> 
> -This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.
> 
> 3)This build has incompatibility issues with some Play Store apps. To get around this You can use Nandroid Manager * ROOT. Its a free app that will allow you to restore apps and data from your previous Nandroid backups.
> 
> or
> You could also use Titanium backup to make apks of your apps. You can then upgrade your Rom and install the apks to get around this issue.
> 
> 4)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
> -Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
> 
> -You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
> 
> -Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
> -To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
> -go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
> -Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
> *Or*
> You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
> -Watch the instructional video Here.
> 
> Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jcsullins Quote*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've uploaded a new CM10.1 Bluetooth build:
> 
> Bluetooth keyboards should now work with this build. Note that with the HP Touchpad Bluetooth Keyboard, you use the
> keyboard to re-initiate a connection instead of the the Touchpad. So once you get it paired, just turn it off (the keyboard)
> when you are done using it. Turn it back on (the keyboard), and it should re-connect (usually takes about 10 secs).
> 
> Also, THIS IS NOT A NEW ROM. This is milaq's unofficial CM10.1 ROM with changes/additions needed to get bluetooth
> working.
> 
> I will be making the source available so it can be included in any CM10.1 (based) ROM soon. However, since this was an effort
> than spanned several weeks and touches several source code repositories, it will take a little time to get everything
> cleaned-up and organized properly.
> 
> This will most likely be the last Bluetooth test build that I release. After the source is published, I expect that it will be included
> in most if not all CM10.1 ROMs.


Thanks for the info man,

1.) Now I have a clear conscience knowing that it really is not a bad thing that I have TWRP instead of CWM. But I am concerned about the CM9 backup I made in CWM though. I think its not found by TWRP? So the latest backup I have was when I installed the cm10.1?

2.) I got it, Apparently Goo Manager was not flashing the device cause I checked the CMVersion it was from when I first installed the CM10.1 so what I did was I installed zip using the TWRP now I have the "10.1-20131021" :grin:

3.) If I were to do a fresh install would that mean I have to uninstall CyanogenMod using the ACME uninstall?

@RolandDeschain, @Noseph & @Gradular,

I really appreciate all the help

Thanks a million guys. :goodcry:


----------



## cdmcfud

I installed CM10 on two HP's, one had TWRP as well as CWM. How do I remove TWRP? What did I do wrong? I installed them the same way, I even did a Acme uninstall first.


----------



## nevertells

cdmcfud said:


> I installed CM10 on two HP's, one had TWRP as well as CWM. How do I remove TWRP? What did I do wrong? I installed them the same way, I even did a Acme uninstall first.


 Use a file browser like ROM Toolbox lite, browse to the /boot folder and remove the uImage.TWRP. Acmeuninstaller does not remove the TWRP file, that's why it was still there.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jasdvalencia said:


> Thanks for the info man,
> 
> 1.) Now I have a clear conscience knowing that it really is not a bad thing that I have TWRP instead of CWM. But I am concerned about the CM9 backup I made in CWM though. I think its not found by TWRP? So the latest backup I have was when I installed the cm10.1?
> 
> 2.) I got it, Apparently Goo Manager was not flashing the device cause I checked the CMVersion it was from when I first installed the CM10.1 so what I did was I installed zip using the TWRP now I have the "10.1-20131021" :grin:
> 
> 3.) If I were to do a fresh install would that mean I have to uninstall CyanogenMod using the ACME uninstall?
> 
> @RolandDeschain, @Noseph & @Gradular,
> 
> I really appreciate all the help
> 
> Thanks a million guys. :goodcry:


We're happy to help but please read my OP's, both of them, before asking further questions. All the answers you seek can be found here :grin:

1)CWM and TWRP backups are saved in different locations. CWM and TWRP backups are not compatible, like I previously said choose one or the other.

2) Thanks to Mpgrimm2 are in order for this quote thats located in my signature line below.

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad *

*Clean Install vs Dirty Install Rom/Updates via Recovery: (After initial install with Acme3)* ->Mpgrimm2 Quote



Spoiler



"*Clean installing*" a rom usually means to format the 3 basic partitions (& sometimes the /boot too depending on the rom/kernel script) and flash the rom as recommended by most devs to avoid issues (some rom installer scripts will handle the formatting for you, but shouldn't be assumed unless stated by the rom's developer. 9-14-13: See Attachment for example).

"*Dirty Installing*" a rom typically involves formatting the system & cache (sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: ) and flashing a rom to preserve /data partition with user apps & settings.
A cleaner method for this is to format all 3 partitions, flash rom, and restore only /data from a backup.

I've rarely seen dirty installs recommended by devs, but when I have seen them say it was "OK to try", it was done on the same rom/firmware base between incremental rom updates only (vs b/w CM7 - CM9 or CM9 - CM10, etc), and if you had a bug, you needed to go back and do a clean install before reporting it or expecting help. I will add that many people have been successful restoring their CM9 data after flashing CM10 & Gapps.

Attached Thumbnails






So basically you just do this.


----------



## GwidionR

Perhaps a blasphemic question: does anybody try CM10 on a Touchpad Go? :-D


----------



## Chuckman4112

Can someone please help me. For the last two days I have been reading everything I can on putting CM (anything) on my HP TouchPad. I am so, so confused as to what goes with what and what is the most current stable working install. Most of my reading (today) has come from within this thread and I am hoping someone can assist.

Yesterday, I attempted to install cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip The files I used with it were...

ACMEInstaller3

gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip

moboot_037-tenderloin.zip

update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip

I put those 4 Zip files in the CMinstall folder on the touchpad, and the installer in Palms directory. Every thing ran smooth until I tried to boot into CM. It would just show a robot, then reboot back to menu.

So today, I use the uninstaller, (worked great) did some more reading here today, mostly in this thread. After reading I ended up with these files...

CM10 20130418 mbt3.5 cminstall.Zip

moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip (I added the word "update" to the file after downloading)

update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

I installed those 4 Zips with ACME3, all went well until I got to the boot screen, CM was not there to boot to. Clockwork and all other options were. I just ran uninstaller again and back to clean.

I am guessing I am using the wrong combination of Zip files. Can someone confirm that?









Have I even DL'ed the most recent CM that is somewhat stable with the most working functions?

Can someone look at the attachment and tell me if among those files I even have the correct files to make a good install?

I'm not looking to be spoon fed, but with so many files and combinations I am just having trouble figuring out what goes with what and what is working the best.

Thank you in advance for anything you have to offer that will get this thing going.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

GwidionR said:


> Perhaps a blasphemic question: does anybody try CM10 on a Touchpad Go? :-D


Perhaps a better question would be, does anyone in the HP TP thread own a Touchpad Go? The answer is of course you. So make a nandroid backup and test it out if you want. Then let us know if it works.



Chuckman4112 said:


> Can someone please help me. For the last two days I have been reading everything I can on putting CM (anything) on my HP TouchPad. I am so, so confused as to what goes with what and what is the most current stable working install. Most of my reading (today) has come from within this thread and I am hoping someone can assist.
> 
> Yesterday, I attempted to install cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip The files I used with it were...
> 
> ACMEInstaller3
> 
> gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip
> 
> moboot_037-tenderloin.zip
> 
> update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
> 
> I put those 4 Zip files in the CMinstall folder on the touchpad, and the installer in Palms directory. Every thing ran smooth until I tried to boot into CM. It would just show a robot, then reboot back to menu.
> 
> So today, I use the uninstaller, (worked great) did some more reading here today, mostly in this thread. After reading I ended up with these files...
> 
> CM10 20130418 mbt3.5 cminstall.Zip
> 
> moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
> 
> update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip (I added the word "update" to the file after downloading)
> 
> update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip
> 
> I installed those 4 Zips with ACME3, all went well until I got to the boot screen, CM was not there to boot to. Clockwork and all other options were. I just ran uninstaller again and back to clean.
> 
> I am guessing I am using the wrong combination of Zip files. Can someone confirm that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM File Pic.JPG
> 
> Have I even DL'ed the most recent CM that is somewhat stable with the most working functions?
> 
> Can someone look at the attachment and tell me if among those files I even have the correct files to make a good install?
> 
> I'm not looking to be spoon fed, but with so many files and combinations I am just having trouble figuring out what goes with what and what is working the best.
> 
> Thank you in advance for anything you have to offer that will get this thing going.


If you haven't read my OP, then you haven't really been trying. You clearly haven't been reading because I have everything prepackaged for you and you wouldn't be asking these questions, renaming files, or adding individual files to the cminstall folder. I suppose you didn't notice the conversation on the previous pages either. Spoon fed is exactly what you're asking for.

.

Edit: I see you put the entire package into the your cminstall file without extracting it thinking it was a Rom or something??

So you didn't read this??

*Known Issues:*
-CM10 TouchPads may hang at Boot and require a little extra time before regular use.
-Flashing CM9 Over CM10 through CWM or TWRP, can cause a boot loop.(use a Backup)

-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9) over newer builds (CM10) will result in Boot loops.

-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:

-*Doing an install with ACME3 can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP*.
-If you didn't use the ACMEInstaller 3, then your system may have too little free space.
-If your system is out of space you may get locking up and Random reboots.
-Adobe flash is unsupported on Jelly Bean 4.1+ devices, playback success depends on your Web Broswer.

And this!

*3*) Choose *One* of the following versions of CyanogenMod. Download your chosen package and extract it to your PC. Next attach your HP TouchPad to your PC with the USB cable and place it into USB Drive Mode(WebOS) or MTP mode(Android). Open the extracted folder and transfer the cminstall folder into the Internal Storage of your HP TouchPad; the location the opens when the USB is attached to the PC/Mac. Make sure that the folder is named "cminstall". Once complete disconnect your TouchPad from the USB cable.

*CyanogenMod Installation Package Downloads:*

*A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-**20130418**)cminstall package Download:*
*Note: This one folder now contains all 4 needed files!*

*B]**CyanogenMod 9 Ice Cream Sandwich (CM9-20130714)cminstall package Download:*

*C]**CyanogenMod 7 Gingerbread (CM7Alpha3.5) cminstall package Download:*

(Thanks to Mpgrimm2 for Dev hosting the files)


----------



## JohnA2u

Hi everybody. I've been off in Samsung land for the last few months. I bought a refurbed Galaxy tab 2 10.1. Did my best to learn to love it. Unfortunately it just didn't hold a candle my trusty Touchpad so off to Craigslist it went.

Anyway, to bring myself back up to speed I read through the op and scanned all recent comments. Last night I updated to the 1019 ROM. Love it so far.

Roland I had an idea. Before I installed that ROM I wanted to see what people were saying about it.I scrolled through the thread until I found your announcement post on it. Then read the comments to follow.

How about putting a link in the op under each ROM to your announcement post of that ROM. That would give a shortcut to the relevant discussions of each version in the op. What do you think??


----------



## JohnA2u

Hi everybody. I've been off in Samsung land for the last few months. I bought a refurbed Galaxy tab 2 10.1. Did my best to learn to love it. Unfortunately it just didn't hold a candle my trusty Touchpad so off to Craigslist it went.

Anyway, to bring myself back up to speed I read through the op and scanned all recent comments. Last night I updated to the 1019 ROM. Love it so far.

Roland I had an idea. Before I installed that ROM I wanted to see what people were saying about it.I scrolled through the thread until I found your announcement post on it. Then read the comments to follow.

How about putting a link in the op under each ROM to your announcement post of that ROM. That would give a shortcut to the relevant discussions of each version in the op. What do you think??


----------



## JohnA2u

Hi everybody. I've been off in Samsung land for the last few months. I bought a refurbed Galaxy tab 2 10.1. Did my best to learn to love it. Unfortunately it just didn't hold a candle my trusty Touchpad so off to Craigslist it went.

Anyway, to bring myself back up to speed I read through the op and scanned all recent comments. Last night I updated to the 1019 ROM. Love it so far.

Roland I had an idea. Before I installed that ROM I wanted to see what people were saying about it.I scrolled through the thread until I found your announcement post on it. Then read the comments to follow.

How about putting a link in the op under each ROM to your announcement post of that ROM. That would give a shortcut to the relevant discussions of each version in the op. What do you think??


----------



## JohnA2u

Hi everybody. I've been off in Samsung land for the last few months. I bought a refurbed Galaxy tab 2 10.1. Did my best to learn to love it. Unfortunately it just didn't hold a candle my trusty Touchpad so off to Craigslist it went.

Anyway, to bring myself back up to speed I read through the op and scanned all recent comments. Last night I updated to the 1019 ROM. Love it so far.

Roland I had an idea. Before I installed that ROM I wanted to see what people were saying about it.I scrolled through the thread until I found your announcement post on it. Then read the comments to follow.

How about putting a link in the op under each ROM to your announcement post of that ROM. That would give a shortcut to the relevant discussions of each version in the op. What do you think??


----------



## JohnA2u

Hi everybody. I've been off in Samsung land for the last few months. I bought a refurbed Galaxy tab 2 10.1. Did my best to learn to love it. Unfortunately it just didn't hold a candle my trusty Touchpad so off to Craigslist it went.

Anyway, to bring myself back up to speed I read through the op and scanned all recent comments. Last night I updated to the 1019 ROM. Love it so far.

Roland I had an idea. Before I installed that ROM I wanted to see what people were saying about it.I scrolled through the thread until I found your announcement post on it. Then read the comments to follow.

How about putting a link in the op under each ROM to your announcement post of that ROM. That would give a shortcut to the relevant discussions of each version in the op. What do you think??


----------



## JohnA2u

Hi everybody. I've been off in Samsung land for the last few months. I bought a refurbed Galaxy tab 2 10.1. Did my best to learn to love it. Unfortunately it just didn't hold a candle my trusty Touchpad so off to Craigslist it went.

Anyway, to bring myself back up to speed I read through the op and scanned all recent comments. Last night I updated to the 1019 ROM. Love it so far.

Roland I had an idea. Before I installed that ROM I wanted to see what people were saying about it.I scrolled through the thread until I found your announcement post on it. Then read the comments to follow.

How about putting a link in the op under each ROM to your announcement post of that ROM. That would give a shortcut to the relevant discussions of each version in the op. What do you think??


----------



## JohnA2u

Opps! Not sure how all those duplicate posts happened. I don't see an option to delete them.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> Hi everybody. I've been off in Samsung land for the last few months. I bought a refurbed Galaxy tab 2 10.1. Did my best to learn to love it. Unfortunately it just didn't hold a candle my trusty Touchpad so off to Craigslist it went.
> 
> Anyway, to bring myself back up to speed I read through the op and scanned all recent comments. Last night I updated to the 1019 ROM. Love it so far.
> 
> Roland I had an idea. Before I installed that ROM I wanted to see what people were saying about it.I scrolled through the thread until I found your announcement post on it. Then read the comments to follow.
> 
> How about putting a link in the op under each ROM to your announcement post of that ROM. That would give a shortcut to the relevant discussions of each version in the op. What do you think??


Wooooo the most massive double post ever! Glad to have you back :winkP: Its a great rom and secure now too, have you got your WebOS style app switcher mod too? Thats one of my favorite parts. Ok so i'm just testing out some changes to layout and structure so you caught it a good time. That's a good idea you read my mind for what I was going to do tomorrow :emoji_u1f604: For sure I was thinking that I need to do something like that but the changes were time consuming. XDA is like a month behind too cause i'm out space and have been editing deleting and moving stuff. Same thing here I will be dropping some parts to make room :gocry: Now I'm off to bed, check back tomorrow and let me know what you think :fox:

P:S Forgot to mention that it lags like hell when you post sometimes now so don't hit the post button more than once, refresh the page after :sly:



JohnA2u said:


> Opps! Not sure how all those duplicate posts happened. I don't see an option to delete them.


----------



## GwidionR

Perhaps a dumb question: package CM10 means jellybean 4.1?


----------



## JohnA2u

GwidionR said:


> Perhaps a dumb question: package CM10 means jellybean 4.1?


Yes.
Cm7= Gingerbread (don't remember the number)
Cm9 = Ice Cream Sandwich 4.04
Cm10 = Jellybean 4.1.2
Cm10.1 = Jellybean 4.2.2
Beyond that I haven't tried anything.

I'm not crazy about 4.2.2. I had it on my Samsung and they have moved the notification bar to the top like a phone UI. From comments I've read it seems to be the same with the Touchpad.


----------



## JohnA2u

@Roland, love card switching feature. Not sure what's different on the op. Not sure what changes were made but it looks clear and easy to follow to me.


----------



## Chuckman4112

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Perhaps a better question would be, does anyone in the HP TP thread own a Touchpad Go? The answer is of course you. So make a nandroid backup and test it out if you want. Then let us know if it works.
> 
> (Braces for facepalm) If you haven't read my OP, then you haven't really been trying. You clearly haven't been reading because I have everything prepackaged for you and you wouldn't be asking these questions, renaming files, or adding individual files to the cminstall folder. I suppose you didn't notice the conversation on the previous pages either. Spoon fed is exactly what you're asking for.
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: I see you put the entire package into the your cminstall file without extracting it thinking it was a Rom or something?? I don't think there are enough faces to palm in order to vent my frustration.
> 
> So you didn't read this??
> 
> *Known Issues:*
> -CM10 TouchPads may hang at Boot and require a little extra time before regular use.
> -Flashing CM9 Over CM10 through CWM or TWRP, can cause a boot loop.(use a Backup)
> 
> -Dirty flashing older builds (CM9) over newer builds (CM10) will result in Boot loops.
> 
> -If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:
> 
> -*Doing an install with ACME3 can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP*.
> -If you didn't use the ACMEInstaller 3, then your system may have too little free space.
> -If your system is out of space you may get locking up and Random reboots.
> -Adobe flash is unsupported on Jelly Bean 4.1+ devices, playback success depends on your Web Broswer.
> 
> And especially not this!!
> 
> *3*) Choose *One* of the following versions of CyanogenMod. Download your chosen package and extract it to your PC. Next attach your HP TouchPad to your PC with the USB cable and place it into USB Drive Mode(WebOS) or MTP mode(Android). Open the extracted folder and transfer the cminstall folder into the Internal Storage of your HP TouchPad; the location the opens when the USB is attached to the PC/Mac. Make sure that the folder is named "cminstall". Once complete disconnect your TouchPad from the USB cable.
> 
> *CyanogenMod Installation Package Downloads:*
> 
> *A]CyanogenMod 10 Jelly Bean (CM10-**20130418**)cminstall package Download:*
> *Note: This one folder now contains all 4 needed files!*
> 
> *B]**CyanogenMod 9 Ice Cream Sandwich (CM9-20130714)cminstall package Download:*
> 
> *C]**CyanogenMod 7 Gingerbread (CM7Alpha3.5) cminstall package Download:*
> 
> (Thanks to Mpgrimm2 for Dev hosting the files)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive face palm.jpg
> 
> First, I want to take a moment to thank you for clearing up the issue I was having. I installed this morning and everything is as it should be and working fine. Thank you
> 
> It seems the only thing I missed was that your ZIP file that came with the four ZIP files I needed. I, in turn, confused your ZIP file with the needed CM zip ( update-cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM) that is put into the CMinstall directory. That, and that only, was my error.
> 
> Yes, I read everything. The confusion came from your note...*This one folder now contains all 4 needed files! *
> 
> 1st off, it's not a folder, it's a zip file. For those of you who work with these files every day, maybe that's a given, but for a novice like myself, hanging on every word, I was looking for a folder containing files when I clicked that link. Had your note stated...This ZIP file contains the 4 ZIP files needed for CMinstall folder, I would have understood that better and most likely never would have had to post here.
> 
> As for renaming files, since I obviously did not extract the 4 files from your package, my Gapps did not start with "Update-". therefor, I did exactly what you said to do in item 3 of your OP...*3)Note:* When using the acmeinstaller2/3, the Rom and Gapps files must begin with update-xxxx. If update- is not present the Rom and gapps may not install. You can add update- to the Rom & Gapps file names if it is missing. The copy I had did not start with "update" so I changed it as instructed.
> 
> As for the known issues you mentioned, none of those were relevant to what I was experiencing. My touchpad was not "Hanging on boot" it was cycling the boot over and over. I was not flashing over an exsiting install, I was not dirty flashing, I had no back-up, I did use ACME3, I was not out of space and I had no issues with flash.
> 
> Your reply seems purposely intended to make it look like I did NOTHING or read NOTHING on my own to get this working, when in fact it was one detail I missed confusing one ZIP with another. Confusing one Zip file for another does not constitute spoon feeding. It was one error in over 175 lines of instruction and a bunch of video's. Sorry I did not live up to your perfect standards.
> 
> Again, I thank you for pointing out my error and allowing me to get this on my TouchPad.


----------



## JohnA2u

Wow Chuckman! You should ask for your money back!! Just kidding. You are right it is a zip file not a folder. But the zip file will create the folder with the 4 files in it. Then just copy that folder to the correct location on your Touchpad.

Roland does all these instructions and videos out of the goodness of his heart at no charge to any of us. He has answered every possible question 5 million times over. I am sure it is hard to not be just a little short with people from time to time.


----------



## Chuckman4112

I totally get that, I use to Administrate/Moderate a certain forum myself on a different topic. That is why I took the time to explain everything I did, what I using when things went wrong and what I had read. I know all about people who want to be spoon fed, dealt with that for years, and I do mean years. I even knew it was the file combination that was my issue. One does not know that if they have not read the material.

My first day of reading was on other sites. Everyone, including the video's I watched stressed not to unzip the files...they stay that way when you put them in the CMinstall folder. So when I saw a Zip on his link, I made the assumption (incorrectly I might add) that this was CM and it needed put in the Install folder. It would not be the first time a link did not contain what it says it does, and it certainly won't be the last.

Based on what I wrote, I just thought he went off the deep end a bit for things that were irrelevant to my issue. The fact that I got as far as I did, and was even able to repair my mistakes showed I was reading and understanding 90% of it correctly.

Again, I very much appreciate what he has done in this thread, and sincerely thanked him twice. And I will do it again...

Thank you RolandDeschain79 for pointing out my error and helping me to get this onto my TouchPad. Much appreciated!

Oh and John, as mentioned, as soon as I saw his reply, I knew the error I made and it took less than 5 minutes for me to apply. So I am good to go. Thanks


----------



## gewahrsein

Hello, my English is not the best, sorry. But I need help. I tried ton install CM 10 with ACMEInstaller3 on my Touchpad. But i think, I made bad mistake. I didn´t put the cminstall folder in the main storage of the TP, but in a subfolder named "download".

The install-process started, then it stopped. "cminstall could not be found" I was told. Nothing is working.

Is there any chance to save my Touchpad?

Thanks a lot,

Rolf


----------



## GwidionR

gewahrsein said:


> Hello, my English is not the best, sorry. But I need help. I tried ton install CM 10 with ACMEInstaller3 on my Touchpad. But i think, I made bad mistake. I didn´t put the cminstall folder in the main storage of the TP, but in a subfolder named "download".
> The install-process started, then it stopped. "cminstall could not be found" I was told. Nothing is working.
> Is there any chance to save my Touchpad?
> Thanks a lot,
> Rolf


I think it is not a big deal. 
Take it off and on again. Boot webOS, change the folder and try it again. 
Keep cool. Normally nothing bad will happen.


----------



## carlbeech

Hi Forum

I'm using Cyanogenmod 10.1 - 201331021-unofficial, from the normal goomanager install location... - I've a couple of queries...

I've noticed of late that I have a more than normal battery drain on a number of occasions over the last few weekly builds - not had the problem before...

Each time I find this, it seems the Wi-Fi has gotten itself stuck in some way - in Settings, the WiFi is listed as 'OFF' but the main screen says 'Turning off Wi-Fi'.. it seems that it can't fully turn off, and (I'm supposing?) that because its trying all the time, it can't shut down properly, and so you get the drain...

I've got GSAM Battery monitor running, and it's showing that the Wifi isn't on, and the system's not listed as being 'active' - there's no consistant application having lots of wake-locks either....

The only way to clear the problem is to reboot my tablet, which isn't the best solution to my thinking 

Has anyone experienced this? - and more to the point, got a work-around?

As a side-note, does anyone have this problem with Goo-Manager? - it recognises a new release out - you select 'download' and it takes you to the website, but it then just sits there and doesn't download... :-( - I have to go into firefox, download it there, and move the new version rom over to the correct directory where I can then select it in goo-manager and perform the new flash....

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks for all the great work..

Carl.


----------



## nevertells

gewahrsein said:


> Hello, my English is not the best, sorry. But I need help. I tried ton install CM 10 with ACMEInstaller3 on my Touchpad. But i think, I made bad mistake. I didn´t put the cminstall folder in the main storage of the TP, but in a subfolder named "download".
> The install-process started, then it stopped. "cminstall could not be found" I was told. Nothing is working.
> Is there any chance to save my Touchpad?
> Thanks a lot,
> Rolf


Just move the cminstall folder out of the download folder to the root of the SD card. Then run Acmeinstaller3 again and everything should install fine. No harm was done when your first install attempt failed.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Chuckman4112 said:


> I totally get that, I use to Administrate/Moderate a certain forum myself on a different topic. That is why I took the time to explain everything I did, what I using when things went wrong and what I had read. I know all about people who want to be spoon fed, dealt with that for years, and I do mean years. I even knew it was the file combination that was my issue. One does not know that if they have not read the material.
> 
> My first day of reading was on other sites. Everyone, including the video's I watched stressed not to unzip the files...they stay that way when you put them in the CMinstall folder. So when I saw a Zip on his link, I made the assumption (incorrectly I might add) that this was CM and it needed put in the Install folder. It would not be the first time a link did not contain what it says it does, and it certainly won't be the last.
> 
> Based on what I wrote, I just thought he went off the deep end a bit for things that were irrelevant to my issue. The fact that I got as far as I did, and was even able to repair my mistakes showed I was reading and understanding 90% of it correctly.
> 
> Again, I very much appreciate what he has done in this thread, and sincerely thanked him twice. And I will do it again...
> 
> Thank you RolandDeschain79 for pointing out my error and helping me to get this onto my TouchPad. Much appreciated!
> 
> Oh and John, as mentioned, as soon as I saw his reply, I knew the error I made and it took less than 5 minutes for me to apply. So I am good to go. Thanks


Sworry I get a little grumpy when I quote myself too much. I've tried to make some changes to the OP recently to make it easier to understand. Its quite a lot of work and it confused me why you needed to read or watch several other sources and mix that with my good info. Enjoy your TP its a great device.


----------



## Colchiro

JohnA2u said:


> Opps! Not sure how all those duplicate posts happened. I don't see an option to delete them.


Maybe the solution can be found in Samsung Galaxy land.... 

Should have tried the 2014 model, much nicer.


----------



## gewahrsein

GwidionR said:


> I think it is not a big deal.
> Take it off and on again. Boot webOS, change the folder and try it again.
> Keep cool. Normally nothing bad will happen.


You are right. After finding out how to take it off (same way as in WebOS - holding the power and the home button for 30 seconds), I changed folder, started the procedur again and everthing works fine!

Thank you to the devellopper(s) - really great work :emoji_u1f603: - and for your assistance in this forum.


----------



## JohnA2u

Colchiro said:


> Maybe the solution can be found in Samsung Galaxy land....
> 
> Should have tried the 2014 model, much nicer.


Yep the newer model is probably much nicer. I played with it at Fry's for a bit. I bought the tab 2 because they had a great deal on a refurb at Walmart. I figured the front facing speakers would give great sound. Wrong! Dissapointinly weak and tinny. Even wit equalizer app installed to boost the volume. Didn't much like the 16:9 aspect ratio either except for videos. It was OK ish until it got the 4.2.2 update. Then it sucked beyond redemption. Back to loving my Touchpad as my daily driver. Plus I missed you guys.


----------



## johnvgt

Never mind!


----------



## chinkster

can someone link me to the place where i can find the latest/most stable CM10? and also the latest CM10 GAPPS to use with it? i am looking on the OP and i dont think those are the latest ones. i am actually confused on which one to even use cuz its so cluttered


----------



## Geekswife1992

carlbeech said:


> Hi Forum
> 
> I'm using Cyanogenmod 10.1 - 201331021-unofficial, from the normal goomanager install location... - I've a couple of queries...
> 
> I've noticed of late that I have a more than normal battery drain on a number of occasions over the last few weekly builds - not had the problem before...
> 
> Each time I find this, it seems the Wi-Fi has gotten itself stuck in some way - in Settings, the WiFi is listed as 'OFF' but the main screen says 'Turning off Wi-Fi'.. it seems that it can't fully turn off, and (I'm supposing?) that because its trying all the time, it can't shut down properly, and so you get the drain...
> 
> I've got GSAM Battery monitor running, and it's showing that the Wifi isn't on, and the system's not listed as being 'active' - there's no consistant application having lots of wake-locks either....
> 
> The only way to clear the problem is to reboot my tablet, which isn't the best solution to my thinking
> 
> Has anyone experienced this? - and more to the point, got a work-around?
> 
> As a side-note, does anyone have this problem with Goo-Manager? - it recognises a new release out - you select 'download' and it takes you to the website, but it then just sits there and doesn't download... :-( - I have to go into firefox, download it there, and move the new version rom over to the correct directory where I can then select it in goo-manager and perform the new flash....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks for all the great work..
> 
> Carl.
> 
> Carl, your situation is interesting to me because I actually had the opposite problem. My wifi would not turn on. It would say turning wifi on...but never actually got the wifi radio engaged. Rebooting helped for a little while but now no matter what I have tried (and I tried everything short of going back to CM7) I cannot get the wifi to work in Android. There is no problem in webOS. Wifi connects and disconnects as it should.
> 
> Can you by any chance move the wifi switch on the left side of the screen to the on position? Or is it grayed out?


----------



## carlbeech

Geekswife1992 said:


> carlbeech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Forum
> 
> I'm using Cyanogenmod 10.1 - 201331021-unofficial, from the normal goomanager install location... - I've a couple of queries...
> 
> I've noticed of late that I have a more than normal battery drain on a number of occasions over the last few weekly builds - not had the problem before...
> 
> Each time I find this, it seems the Wi-Fi has gotten itself stuck in some way - in Settings, the WiFi is listed as 'OFF' but the main screen says 'Turning off Wi-Fi'.. it seems that it can't fully turn off, and (I'm supposing?) that because its trying all the time, it can't shut down properly, and so you get the drain...
> 
> I've got GSAM Battery monitor running, and it's showing that the Wifi isn't on, and the system's not listed as being 'active' - there's no consistant application having lots of wake-locks either....
> 
> The only way to clear the problem is to reboot my tablet, which isn't the best solution to my thinking
> 
> Has anyone experienced this? - and more to the point, got a work-around?
> 
> As a side-note, does anyone have this problem with Goo-Manager? - it recognises a new release out - you select 'download' and it takes you to the website, but it then just sits there and doesn't download... :-( - I have to go into firefox, download it there, and move the new version rom over to the correct directory where I can then select it in goo-manager and perform the new flash....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks for all the great work..
> 
> Carl.
> 
> Carl, your situation is interesting to me because I actually had the opposite problem. My wifi would not turn on. It would say turning wifi on...but never actually got the wifi radio engaged. Rebooting helped for a little while but now no matter what I have tried (and I tried everything short of going back to CM7) I cannot get the wifi to work in Android. There is no problem in webOS. Wifi connects and disconnects as it should.
> 
> Can you by any chance move the wifi switch on the left side of the screen to the on position? Or is it grayed out?
Click to expand...

Hi

Isn't greyed out, however, it doesn't respond - the wifi switch says wifi's off, but the info in the right hand (large) panel says 'turning off wifi'....

Interesting that I'm not the only one experiencing this... I'm currently thinking of upgrading to 4.3 - as wifi is always on...

I thought it might be because I like to turn off the wifi, to save battery, so I left the wifi on, and it still happened.

The only thing I have noticed is that the wifi takes longer to start up (several seconds) if I'd switched off the wifi... I was running juice defender, so that it would disable the wifi if the machine was off, but I found that it was getting confused because it was taking too long to come up... so I disabled juice defender...

Makes me wonder if there's a 3rd party app involved somewhere...

Cheers

Carl.


----------



## nevertells

Geekswife1992 said:


> carlbeech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carl, your situation is interesting to me because I actually had the opposite problem. My wifi would not turn on. It would say turning wifi on...but never actually got the wifi radio engaged. Rebooting helped for a little while but now no matter what I have tried (and I tried everything short of going back to CM7) I cannot get the wifi to work in Android. There is no problem in webOS. Wifi connects and disconnects as it should.
> 
> Can you by any chance move the wifi switch on the left side of the screen to the on position? Or is it grayed out?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey GW! Make sure your cursor is outside the previous post's quote box so your post is differentiated from that post.
> 
> Not saying that going back to CM7 is a good thing, but would be interesting to see if WiFi worked using it.
> 
> Have you run across the guy that was posting that he could not get WiFi working in WebOS, but worked fine in CM10? Go figure!
Click to expand...


----------



## Geekswife1992

nevertells said:


> Geekswife1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlbeech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carl, your situation is interesting to me because I actually had the opposite problem. My wifi would not turn on. It would say turning wifi on...but never actually got the wifi radio engaged. Rebooting helped for a little while but now no matter what I have tried (and I tried everything short of going back to CM7) I cannot get the wifi to work in Android. There is no problem in webOS. Wifi connects and disconnects as it should.
> 
> Can you by any chance move the wifi switch on the left side of the screen to the on position? Or is it grayed out?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey GW! Make sure your cursor is outside the previous post's quote box so your post is differentiated from that post.
> 
> Not saying that going back to CM7 is a good thing, but would be interesting to see if WiFi worked using it.
> 
> Have you run across the guy that was posting that he could not get WiFi working in WebOS, but worked fine in CM10? Go figure!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sorry about the 'post inside a post'. Was in a hurry and missed the end of the text box.

No, I haven't seen posts from anyone since this was talked about over the summer. The reason I didn't go back to CM7 was because I had already factory reconditioned my TP numerous times and I figured if that didn't work nothing probably would.

I have donated my TP to a wonderful lady with arthritis who can't use a keyboard & mouse very easily. She likes facebook, surfing the web and solitaire so webOS works fine for her.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

chinkster said:


> can someone link me to the place where i can find the latest/most stable CM10? and also the latest CM10 GAPPS to use with it? i am looking on the OP and *i dont think* those are the latest ones. i am actually confused on which one to even use cuz its so cluttered


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10cm101-unofficial-builds-edited-102613/









*New 10/19/2013 Builds Based on Jcsullins CM10 that include the Master key exploit fixes: **By iMark90*






*Full info and Downloads:*



Spoiler



*The Problem: *A Master key security exploit issue was discovered in CM9/CM10 that was later fixed in all Android 4.2+ builds. However this still effects many HP TouchPad CM10 builds. You can test for these exploits by installing and running the Bluebox security test App here.

*The solution:* RootzWiki member iMark90 has included the Master key fixes into two new builds of Jcsullins CM10. These builds by iMark90 are entirely based on the fantastic work of Jcsullins, Dorregaray, and Dr Marbel, et al.

*Note:* In addition to these fixes iMark90 has included all the current upstream changes like, Jcsullins newer WiFi drivers V4.5 and Bluetooth fixes.

*Note: *You can Install these new CM10 builds by dirty flashing them over your current build of CM9/CM10.

1)CM10 Rom Download:

cm-10-20131019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin

*Note: *This is the latest CM10 build includes the Gyroscope patch.

2)Gapps Download:

CM10 Gapps 20121011

*(Optional)* I like to use this package Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip 98.21MB Download:

Watch the video Here!

3)*(Optional)*HP TouchPad CM10 WebOS-like Card Switcher Mod, Watch theVideo here.

WebCM10 for CM10 03/04 (with battery stats)


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10cm101-unofficial-builds-edited-102613/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive face palm.jpg
> 
> *New 10/19/2013 Builds Based on Jcsullins CM10 that include the Master key exploit fixes: **By iMark90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full info and Downloads:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *The Problem: *A Master key security exploit issue was discovered in CM9/CM10 that was later fixed in all Android 4.2+ builds. However this still effects many HP TouchPad CM10 builds. You can test for these exploits by installing and running the Bluebox security test App here.
> 
> *The solution:* RootzWiki member iMark90 has included the Master key fixes into two new builds of Jcsullins CM10. These builds by iMark90 are entirely based on the fantastic work of Jcsullins, Dorregaray, and Dr Marbel, et al.
> 
> *Note:* In addition to these fixes iMark90 has included all the current upstream changes like, Jcsullins newer WiFi drivers V4.5 and Bluetooth fixes.
> 
> *Note: *You can Install these new CM10 builds by dirty flashing them over your current build of CM9/CM10.
> 
> 1)CM10 Rom Download:
> cm-10-20131019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin
> *Note: *This is the latest CM10 build includes the Gyroscope patch.
> 
> 2)Gapps Download:
> CM10 Gapps 20121011
> *(Optional)* I like to use this package Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip 98.21MB Download:
> Watch the video Here!
> 
> 3)*(Optional)*HP TouchPad CM10 WebOS-like Card Switcher Mod, Watch theVideo here.
> 
> WebCM10 for CM10 03/04 (with battery stats)


 Hey Roland, check post 3356. Imark90 built his Rom again, and there's a new link there to download with everything fixed, everything working, and no reboots. There is no need to download different Roms with or without the gyro now. Time to fix the OP again!


----------



## con500

nevertells said:


> Hey Roland, check post 3356. Imark90 built his Rom again, and there's a new link there to download with everything fixed, everything working, and no reboots. There is no need to download different Roms with or without the gyro now. Time to fix the OP again!


Been running imark90 latest (post 3356) rom for a week or two now and its purring along nice and smooth. No issues to report. Thanks @imark90


----------



## flemgo

Where do I get the most recent WebOS app switcher for CM 10.1


----------



## RolandDeschain79

flemgo said:


> Where do I get the most recent WebOS app switcher for CM 10.1


Unfortunately there isn't one but you can always post a comment about how you'd like to see one here.


----------



## crawford69

Anyone know why JC Sullins files have been removed form Goo.im?


----------



## crawford69

Does anyone know why JC Sullins files are no longer on Goo.im?


----------



## Gradular

crawford69 said:


> Does anyone know why JC Sullins files are no longer on Goo.im?


Goo.im is in the process of a major upgrade. Be patient.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Great News TouchPad Fans! iMarck90 has just posted a new ACMEInstaller4 to further increase the system partition size for newer versions of Android. He has also posted Flashable zips for TWRP and a new version of CWM. Checkout his thread below and thank him for helping to keep our HP TouchPad going :grin: Please test out these files and leave a little feedback. If all goes well I can make a new install video for the TP and we can all get prepared for Kitkat :winkP:

Checkout iMark90's thread here:

Download the Evervolv 4.4 Kitkat Pre Alpha build here:

Download 4.4 Kitkat Pre Alpha Gapps here:













iMarck90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have seen many of you are asking for a new ACMEInstaller for Android 4.3 because this release required more space. After some investigate and work, i have made a new ACMEInstaller that increase the space of cm-system to 500MB.
> 
> I have tested this with Mac OS X 10.6.8 and the cm10 i have builded. Everything is working good.. Tested also with ACMEUninstaller and ok.
> 
> But some testing is always good..
> 
> You can download the new ACMEInstaller here *http://www.mediafire.com/?9px74acnupl7fcd*
> 
> I have made also two another things..
> 
> 1) A flashable .zip of TWRP 2.6.3.0.. You can download here *http://www.mediafire.com/?z20bnu8vcoan9tc* and flash in ClockworkMOD
> 
> 2) An update for ClockworkMOD (6.0.2.8) builded with CM10.. You can download here *http://www.mediafire.com/?977hzd8lmlz5o5l* and flash in TWRP
> 
> *Don't do Wipe after installing!*
> 
> *ClockworkMOD is only an update package! Use the package provide jcsullins for the first time install.*
> 
> You know.. You can always install manually if you prefer.
> 
> *Disclaimer : *I'm not responsible for any damages!
> 
> This is my first things in Android World.. I hope i can learn soon, so in future i can help also on contributing for the ROM.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *N.B.*
> 
> All the thanks for the ACMEInstaller to *Green! *I have only made a simple modify.
> 
> The .zip(s) is based on jcsullins clockworkmod zip! So thanks him to put me in the good road


----------



## Mpgrimm2

FYI,

JcSullins' Goo.im folder once again has his original HP Tenderloin files hosted. Not sure if it was a Goo.im glitch or what but it's there for those that need it, just double check any hosted links in your OP's etc.


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> FYI,
> 
> JcSullins' Goo.im folder once again has his original HP Tenderloin files hosted. Not sure if it was a Goo.im glitch or what but it's there for those that need it, just double check any hosted links in your OP's etc.


They are in the process of migrating everything over to their new servers. They have been at it since the first of the month. There is still a lot of stuff missing. Hope they did not loose files in the process.


----------



## hira

Hi, I have been using CM9 Alpha2 for more than an year. Yesterday, I upgraded my touchpad to CM10 (CM10 20131019 mbt3.8 cminstall-iMark.zip). Its very smooth (installed with AcmeUninstall/Acmeinstall3. Most of the features work fine. But, I see an issue with audio head set. The audio from internal speaker works fine. But, when I connect my headset, the audio stops from internal speaker, but audio does not come in headphones. When I remove the headset, the player goes into "Pause" mode. I need to click on "Play" to get audio back on internal speaker. Why external headset is not working? Is it a known issue with CM10. Any updates for this issue?


----------



## hira

Yesterday, I upgraded my touchpad from CM9 to CM10 (CM10 20131019 mbt3.8 cminstall-iMark.zip). Installation is very smooth (installed with AcmeUninstall/Acmeinstall3). Most of the features work fine. But, I am seeing an issue with connecting my touchpad to my computer (Windows XP). When I connect my touchpad, I see it as "cm_ternderlion" in windows explorer. But, I see all folders empty, even they are not empty. Why, I am not able to see folder contents? How to fix it?


----------



## ulall

Hi I have been on the milaq cm10.1 and updated regularly
It seems that the 11.18 version leads to a huge battery drain
Used to get numbers like 5 to 19 in battery monitor and now they are all in excess of 200
Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ulall said:


> Hi I have been on the milaq cm10.1 and updated regularly
> It seems that the 11.18 version leads to a huge battery drain
> Used to get numbers like 5 to 19 in battery monitor and now they are all in excess of 200
> Has anyone else noticed that?


Get this great build of CM10.2 from invisiblek, Its not a data media build so you don't have to change all the partitions or use a different CWM. I heard about it from a post by iMarck90 here: Make a backup then dirty flash it over your current Rom.


----------



## johnvgt

Get this great build of CM10.2 from invisiblek, Its not a data media build so you don't have to change all the partitions or use a different CWM. I heard about it from a post by iMarck90 here: Make a backup then dirty flash it over your current Rom.

Which Gapps works with this build? Does it have Bluetooth? Does 4.2 come standard with the Web OS switcher? Anyone try it yet? These are my questions...


----------



## nevertells

johnvgt said:


> Get this great build of CM10.2 from invisiblek, Its not a data media build so you don't have to change all the partitions or use a different CWM. I heard about it from a post by iMarck90 here: Make a backup then dirty flash it over your current Rom.
> 
> Which Gapps works with this build? Does it have Bluetooth? Does 4.2 come standard with the Web OS switcher? Anyone try it yet? These are my questions...


http://goo.im/gapps

No BT.

WebOS switcher?


----------



## hira

I upgraded my touchpad from CM9 to CM10 (CM10 20131019 mbt3.8 cminstall-iMark.zip). When I connect my touchpad to my Windows XP computer, I see it as "cm_ternderlion" audio device. Since its treated as a audio device, I could copy only audio files (like .mp3). I could not copy any other files (.avi, .mkv,...etc). How to make my touchpad look like a mass storage device rather than an audio device? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## nevertells

hira said:


> I upgraded my touchpad from CM9 to CM10 (CM10 20131019 mbt3.8 cminstall-iMark.zip). When I connect my touchpad to my Windows XP computer, I see it as "cm_ternderlion" audio device. Since its treated as a audio device, I could copy only audio files (like .mp3). I could not copy any other files (.avi, .mkv,...etc). How to make my touchpad look like a mass storage device rather than an audio device? Thanks in advance for your help.


For some reason, Google has not seen fit to enable UMS in its latest versions of Android. However, you have so many other options available to you to be able to transfer files from your PC to the TouchPad. There are apps on the Play Store to do it wirelessly, you can connect via recovery in USB mode/ UMS, or you can connect in USB Mode via WebOS. Please pick a method and be happy. :grin:


----------



## johnvgt

Tried the dirty flash of 4.2. First time got keyboard failure. 2nd time froze up at home screen. Any one else try it?


----------



## noseph

johnvgt said:


> Tried the dirty flash of 4.2. First time got keyboard failure. 2nd time froze up at home screen. Any one else try it?


Have not tried invisiblek 4.2, but did dirty flash 4.3 over milaq 4.2 with no problems.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

johnvgt said:


> Tried the dirty flash of 4.2. First time got keyboard failure. 2nd time froze up at home screen. Any one else try it?


Y U no Read this guide?

*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad *


----------



## Wellzy4eva

Hey, do many people on here over/underclock their Touchpads?

If so, what speeds?


----------



## ulall

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Get this great build of CM10.2 from invisiblek, Its not a data media build so you don't have to change all the partitions or use a different CWM. I heard about it from a post by iMarck90 here: Make a backup then dirty flash it over your current Rom.


Thanks
Installed the 1121 version from invisible and updates gapps
Battery is back to good behavior but many of my apps need to be reinstalled and keep getting treubechet has closed errors
Antutu is 10750 or so which is a bit lower than milaq older ROM I was using


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ulall said:


> Thanks
> Installed the 1121 version from invisible and updates gapps
> Battery is back to good behavior but many of my apps need to be reinstalled and keep getting treubechet has closed errors
> Antutu is 10750 or so which is a bit lower than milaq older ROM I was using


You can sync your Play store account and get it to automatically download the apps you have. If treubechet is causing you problems try another launcher, like the go Launcher HD. You have to run benchmark tests at least 3 times before comparing them and they have a standard deviation of a few hundred points, seems perfectly normal to me.


----------



## robert_e_79

Hey everyone- Can someone make it a simple as possible- how do I update my touchpad? I current have android 4.0.3 with model number cm_tenderloin CyanogenMod version 9.0.0- RCO- Touchpad alpha2. I paid to have it updated 2 or 3 years ago and now I cannot find anyone to help me or that will even offer to update the system. I'm finding it very difficult to complete this task without some guidance. I've watched the videos and cannot find the links or they are not available any longer. I'm wondering if someone can help me over the phone and walk me thru the process. Please help me. Or if you know some in the Dallas, Texas area that can help please let me know. if you have any questions please let me know. robert_e_79


----------



## noseph

Wellzy4eva said:


> Hey, do many people on here over/underclock their Touchpads?
> 
> If so, what speeds?


I have over clocked our two TouchPad to 1.512 MHz for almost 2 years. Personally I use No-frills CPU Control from the Play Store.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

noseph said:


> I have over clocked our two TouchPad to 1.512 MHz for almost 2 years. Personally I use No-frills CPU Control from the Play Store.


Ah good, same as me.


----------



## ulall

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You can sync your Play store account and get it to automatically download the apps you have. If treubechet is causing you problems try another launcher, like the go Launcher HD. You have to run benchmark tests at least 3 times before comparing them and they have a standard deviation of a few hundred points, seems perfectly normal to me.


Thanks again
Trying the go launcher
My account is set to sync but it does not seem that the apps that are on the SD card are syncing
E mail Fc also but I use gmail and Yahoo mail so no big issues


----------



## cyberprashant

anyone have a mirror for the http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip - goo.im keeps timing out or incomplete downloads'


----------



## Mpgrimm2

cyberprashant said:


> anyone have a mirror for the http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip - goo.im keeps timing out or incomplete downloads'


Yes, go to the op. Scroll down towards the bottom to the extras spoiler. Click link for Mpgrimm2's DevHost files ( not afh mirror). Look for gunslinger mirror, then the CM10. 1 snapshot cminstall pack and download/extract it the file u want is one of the four zip files in there. ( uploaded this morning)

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> Ah good, same as me.





noseph said:


> I have over clocked our two TouchPad to 1.512 MHz for almost 2 years. Personally I use No-frills CPU Control from the Play Store.


Might be a good time to remind folks that the native clock speed of the Snapdragon processor in the TouchPad is 1512Mhz. HP in their infinite wisdom decided to under clock the TouchPad, probably to make sure they did not incur any stability issues during their shaky roll out of the tablet. I have see some folks with some radical kernels over clock the TouchPad to 2.2Mhz and speeds anywhere in between. I would not recommend OC'ing that high unless one does not care if they fry their cpu. Some of the apps on the Play Store can OC to 1.7 Mhz without a kernel change. So really, 1512Mhz is not really OC'ing, just running the cpu where is was designed to run.


----------



## vaccdroid

So noting wrong with over clocking to 1.512.. I have been afraid to cause any issue. Was thinking also it would affect battery life.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

vaccdroid said:


> So noting wrong with over clocking to 1.512.. I have been afraid to cause any issue. Was thinking also it would affect battery life.


As Nevertells mentioned, nothing wrong with going to 1.512. Yes battery life may be a bit less, but likely not much. Fair trade for some.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nevertells

vaccdroid said:


> So noting wrong with over clocking to 1.512.. I have been afraid to cause any issue. Was thinking also it would affect battery life.


I have kept both of my TouchPads set to 1512Mhz since I bought them in Aug 2010 without issue. I think the difference in battery usage when one's TP is clocked at 1.1Mhz vs. when it is clocked at 1512Mhz is insignificant. There is a slight performance increase that which probably cannot be detected by the human eye but by running performance measuring apps like Quadrant. Once one exceeds the 1512Mhz setting, that is when cpu damage and instability become a possibility. I like having my TouchPads, so I prefer to keep them clocked at a safe level. There is always going to be the extreme tweekers and speed freaks who will push the limit until their tablet melts down.


----------



## vaccdroid

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Latest video update!


----------



## cardboardbox

I did the battery drain fix in (firmware flash) and now my battery is draining faster. Before it was typically about -20, now its -50 to -80 at idle. Any idea why or a way to fix? I guess I got greedy and thought I could do better htan -20.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@cardboardbox,
You will need to explain your complete setup including what u did to get android on the TP before anyone can speculate. ie ACMEinstaller version, recovery, ROM, apps, clean vs dirty install, etc.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## cardboardbox

Mpgrimm2 said:


> @cardboardbox,
> You will need to explain your complete setup including what u did to get android on the TP before anyone can speculate. ie ACMEinstaller version, recovery, ROM, apps, clean vs dirty install, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


Wow, really cant remember the ACME version but I know I used it. Must have been two years ago by now.

I have CWM recovery installed and I did a clean install of cm-10.2-20131113-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin and gapps-jb-20130813-signed. At this point I was getting -20 in the Battery Monitor. Then I did the firmware flash fix and now I get usually between -60 and -70.

Sorry for being so brief, gotta get to bed.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

You probably used an older version of ACMEinstaller/cwm 5 which had file system corruption issues as well as limited file system size (300mb) ...

Run ACMEuninstaller2 to clear everything out. Reboot and start over with ACMEinstaller5 (600mb) and one of RolandDeschain79's cminstall packs (Jc's Cm10.1 2013_11_21 snapshot works well) for all the correct files and then see where u are at. Full, clean basic install only to test. Then maybe restore user apps with Titanium_Backup and test again.

If there are still issues, it is likely an app or maybe need for an A6 firmware flash (already tried)/webos 3.0.5 Doctor flash (ACMEuninstaller2 first) .

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

New Full install video!


----------



## hira

nevertells said:


> For some reason, Google has not seen fit to enable UMS in its latest versions of Android. However, you have so many other options available to you to be able to transfer files from your PC to the TouchPad. There are apps on the Play Store to do it wirelessly, you can connect via recovery in USB mode/ UMS, or you can connect in USB Mode via WebOS. Please pick a method and be happy. :grin:


Hi, Thanks for your suggestion. You mentioned I can use some app from Playstore to transfer files. Can you please let me know the name of the app(s)?


----------



## noseph

hira said:


> Hi, Thanks for your suggestion. You mentioned I can use some app from Playstore to transfer files. Can you please let me know the name of the app(s)?


There are many dedicated wifi transfer apps in the play store, I have tried most of them, but in the end I prefer ES File Explorer.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

noseph said:


> There are many dedicated wifi transfer apps in the play store, I have tried most of them, but in the end I prefer ES File Explorer.


That's a good suggestion but a little more explanation could help, heres a how to guide for setting up the file transfer with ES.

Get the ES File Explorer app here

I also like the WiFi file transfer app


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> New Full install video!


Nice job!!!!  Just finished watching and I'm really impressed. The Rev. should be jealous. Your presentation, production and editing skills have far surpassed his. I was cruising your YouTube channel the other day and was amazed to see that some of your videos have been viewed thousand upon thousands of times. Goes to show the value of what you do for the TouchPad community!!!! :ANGEL:

Got a question. Have you ever created a video on how to use ACMEUninstaller? You would be amazed how many folks can't put two and two together and just paste or type the uninstall command into the cmd window. Can't tell you how many times I have told someone they need to uninstall Android and even though they have used ACMEInstaller, I get the question, "how do I do that?" The old adage "A picture is worth a thousand words" applies here. In this case, one of your videos, "Priceless"!!!


----------



## nevertells

Has anyone noticed that when you quote a previous post that a ton of junk shows up in the reply that one is trying to create?

This just started happening on my PC and TouchPad in the last week or so.


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you quote a previous post that a ton of junk shows up in the reply that one is trying to create?
> 
> This just started happening on my PC and TouchPad in the last week or so.


Yes, it started today with me. I just hit the delete key and its back the way it should be.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Yes, it started today with me. I just hit the delete key and its back the way it should be.


[q];++d){var></a>[q]+d[q])break;a+=d}b=!0}this.e&&(d=x+e(json.stringify(this.h())),131072>[q];++b)for(var>

Well, I just hit the delete key and this is what was left!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you quote a previous post that a ton of junk shows up in the reply that one is trying to create?
> 
> This just started happening on my PC and TouchPad in the last week or so.


So I'm not going crazy Phewwww, you see it too! That happens every time I quote now 



nevertells said:


> Nice job!!!!  Just finished watching and I'm really impressed. The Rev. should be jealous. Your presentation, production and editing skills have far surpassed his. I was cruising your YouTube channel the other day and was amazed to see that some of your videos have been viewed thousand upon thousands of times. Goes to show the value of what you do for the TouchPad community!!!! :ANGEL:
> 
> Got a question. Have you ever created a video on how to use ACMEUninstaller? You would be amazed how many folks can't put two and two together and just paste or type the uninstall command into the cmd window. Can't tell you how many times I have told someone they need to uninstall Android and even though they have used ACMEInstaller, I get the question, "how do I do that?" The old adage "A picture is worth a thousand words" applies here. In this case, one of your videos, "Priceless"!!!


Thank you very much Nevertells! I really have worked at improving my video quality :grin: The latest full video was me testing out all the editing info I had learned to this point. I was actually surprised the Rev stopped making TP videos but it looks like he really go into VR stuff.

Thats actually a great Idea I really should make a new how to uninstall video since we have iMarcks ACMEUninstaller2 now. I acttually didn't bother to make a video about that because the Rev already had a great one which I could referance to people. I will add that to the list of videos, thanks!! :fox:


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Well, I just hit the delete key and this is what was left!


I don't know, it works for me.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@ RolandDeschain79,
In addition to NT's suggestion for an ACMEuninstaller2 video (part 1), I think it would be good to see a part2 version with running WebOS Doctor afterwards. 
ie a How to Uninstall Android/Reinstall WebOS video/thread
I finally tried to use it after running ACMEuninstaller2 before loading the CM10. 1 snapshot and ran into some hangups at various percentages, 33%, and 42% (a bit unnerving). Had to stop/restart the palm-novacom service and restart the Dr. before it would finish. Whole process was slower that I expected also.

Q: is there even a dedicated rootzwiki thread for running WebOS Dr?

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## hira

Hi, I upgraded my touchpad from CM9 to CM10 (CM10 20131019 mbt3.8 cminstall-iMark.zip). I see an issue with audio head set. The audio from internal speaker works fine. But, when I connect my headset, the audio does not come in head set. Any solution to fix this headset issue?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Boot to webos and verify that it works. If so it may be android issue and require a clean reinstall (format system data and cache, the reflash ROM and Gapps. If it continues try a clean install with a different ROM and Gapps, ie cm9 or the CM10.1 snapshot and see if it changes.

Also, you should have used ACMEinstaller 3 or later (ie Acme5) as well as cwm 6.0.1.9 (part of cminstall packs) to avoid any file system corruption issues.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> I don't know, it works for me.


I just reported it to the moderator. Please do the same. The more of us that reports this, maybe we'll get some action soon.


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> I just reported it to the moderator. Please do the same. The more of us that reports this, maybe we'll get some action soon.


I sent a report to the moderator.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thats actually a great Idea I really should make a new how to uninstall video since we have iMarcks ACMEUninstaller2 now. I acttually didn't bother to make a video about that because the Rev already had a great one which I could referance to people. I will add that to the list of videos, thanks!! :fox:


I have forgotten that the Rev. had a video, so I went and looked it up. Besides being over two years old, the title is not specific to using ACMEUninstaller, just uninstalling Android. I suspect that someone looking for that would search ACMEUninstaller and might not find the video. And as you mention, now that there is ACMEUninstaller2, which removes TWRP and Evervolv if installed, an update/refresh would be good. He only explains how to get to recovery mode using the selection in Moboot, both ways ie.,holding volume up during boot, should be shown too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Done.



nevertells said:


> I just reported it to the moderator. Please do the same. The more of us that reports this, maybe we'll get some action soon.


I also had a problem on IE11 that prevented me from adding hyperlinks to selected text in a post (win8.1 users are stuck with IE11). The popup had extra/different options that didn't work and the popup could not be closed. Reverted back to IE10 and its ok again. Not sure if its a site compatibility issue with HTML5 standard with IE11 or an IE11 issue (likely).


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Q: is there even a dedicated rootzwiki thread for running WebOS Dr?


This is probably the closest thing I've seen to something like that:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14249-the-official-fix-your-touchpad-8-12-stopped-no-sd-opps-reformat-crap-thread/?hl=webos%20doctor


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Done.
> 
> I also had a problem on IE11 that prevented me from adding hyperlinks to selected text in a post (win8.1 users are stuck with IE11). The popup had extra/different options that didn't work and the popup could not be closed. Reverted back to IE10 and its ok again. Not sure if its a site compatibility issue with HTML5 standard with IE11 or an IE11 issue (likely).


They must have done a software update and look what it got us! :lame:


----------



## ItsPaPPy

So I followed all the steps and installed Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 JB (20131110).

I am having issues with Google Play store, where it will only show like 2 applicants/games.

I have checked gmail and it works fine.

I tried changing the dpi, but it resets right back.

If this isnt the forum to ask questions about this specific rom, please point me there.

If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## nevertells

ItsPaPPy said:


> So I followed all the steps and installed Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 JB (20131110).
> 
> I am having issues with Google Play store, where it will only show like 2 applicants/games.
> 
> I have checked gmail and it works fine.
> 
> I tried changing the dpi, but it resets right back.
> 
> If this isnt the forum to ask questions about this specific rom, please point me there.
> 
> If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2420989


----------



## jrv331

Im going from 10.1 to 10.2 and have been trying to find what is different between Invisiblek's version and Milaq's version of cyanogenMod. I know Milaq uses the data media but other than that I cant find anything. There are several install videos but nothing that points out the differences.

Thanks


----------



## nevertells

jrv331 said:


> Im going from 10.1 to 10.2 and have been trying to find what is different between Invisiblek's version and Milaq's version of cyanogenMod. I know Milaq uses the data media but other than that I cant find anything. There are several install videos but nothing that points out the differences.
> 
> Thanks


You hit the big difference right on the money. Both Roms are based on Android ASOP. Milaq's requires a lot of partition manipulation which if you are not very knowledgeable on how one installs a data-media version of Android, I would strongly suggest you stick with either invisiblek's or Evervolv Roms.

Anyone can tell you what they think the differences are such as speed, stability and the like, but the best way is to install the Roms and decide for yourself.


----------



## simonbrads

jrv331 said:


> Im going from 10.1 to 10.2 and have been trying to find what is different between Invisiblek's version and Milaq's version of cyanogenMod. I know Milaq uses the data media but other than that I cant find anything. There are several install videos but nothing that points out the differences.
> 
> Thanks


I had the same dilemma just the other day. After some consideration, I went with the Milaq ROM. No more need for things like App2SD!

The easiest (and most flexible) way to manipulate your partitions is using Tailor within WebOS (especially if you already have Preware installed). I ended up with:


system: 512 MiB
cache: 200 MiB
media: 1024 MiB*
data: ~25 GiB

Note: Milaq recommends 400 MiB for the media partition, but I went bigger for several reasons:


I occasionally still use WebOS, and this gives it room to breathe.
It's a place where you can put your ROM zips prior to flashing. (It's always mounted when in WebOS, so you can easily put ROMs there even when you don't have Android installed. To flash with CWM, you "select zip from external sdcard" (or something like that).)
I have a 32 GiB TouchPad, so I still have plenty of storage space.

Note: When flashing the new ROM (whether you go with Milaq or Invisiblek), be sure to wipe the dalvik cache. This option (in CWM) is under "advanced". I forgot first time, and CM wouldn't boot.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## hira

hira said:


> Hi, I upgraded my touchpad from CM9 to CM10 (CM10 20131019 mbt3.8 cminstall-iMark.zip). I see an issue with audio head set. The audio from internal speaker works fine. But, when I connect my headset, the audio does not come in head set. Any solution to fix this headset issue?


I found following solution from some other post:

I was going to mention that to this day there is a small bug in the CM code that causes a small issue when one tries to use headphones with the TouchPad. If you start an app or program that has sound and then try plugging in headphones. The sound will stop in the speakers and not transfer to theheadphones. However, if you plug in the headphones first and then start the app, you can then plug and unplug theheadphones and the sound switches between the speakers and headphones correctly. When you unplug theheadphones, the app pauses which is normal.


----------



## nevertells

@RolandDeschain79,

Hope I'm not spoiling your announcement here. I received an alert from YouTube a day or two ago about a new upload from you. You have created a new video,

"How to Uninstall Android or CyanogenMod on the HP TouchPad". Just finished watching it and as always, another awesome video. I think you covered all the needed information well. Here is the link for those who want to watch:


----------



## milski65

Flashed the 12/7 snapshot file and 3/1 gapps. First time running cm 10. Everything running but it won't charge. Does charge on cm 9 and webos. Cleared cache /dalvik only before installing. Had wiped some time ago and reinstalled cm9 with acme 3. Anyone have any insight into my issue?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

milski65 said:


> Flashed the 12/7 snapshot file and 3/1 gapps. First time running cm 10. Everything running but it won't charge. Does charge on cm 9 and webos. Cleared cache /dalvik only before installing. Had wiped some time ago and reinstalled cm9 with acme 3. Anyone have any insight into my issue?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


obvious question, is there a check mark in settings/storage, three dots upper right/USB Comp connection/MTP?


----------



## milski65

nevertells said:


> obvious question, is there a check mark in settings/storage, three dots upper right/USB Comp connection/MTP?


Uh, answer to question is no. I'll go to the corner now. My bad. Thanks NT.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nevertells

milski65 said:


> Uh, answer to question is no. I'll go to the corner now. My bad. Thanks NT.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


Welcome. Charging?


----------



## milski65

nevertells said:


> Welcome. Charging?


Yep. All is good.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> @RolandDeschain79,
> 
> Hope I'm not spoiling your announcement here. I received an alert from YouTube a day or two ago about a new upload from you. You have created a new video,
> 
> "How to Uninstall Android or CyanogenMod on the HP TouchPad". Just finished watching it and as always, another awesome video. I think you covered all the needed information well. Here is the link for those who want to watch:


Thank you for posting the video Nevertells, I was just a bit busy with X mas stuff this weekend and didn't have time to post the video or update the threads :emoji_u1f604:

Thanks again for your feedback, its very high praise coming from a real expert on the subject of video/media :grin: I've been doing my best to improve my video editing skills and make helpful tutorials for our fantastic TP community!)


----------



## samyterje

Hello,

I installed 2 weeks ago the 10.1 version with zip in initial post of this thread *CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131207)cminstall package*

I'm realizing that today the date is in december. Does it means that there is regular update of this package? Where can I follow CM10.1 updates?

Regards,

Samuel


----------



## nevertells

samyterje said:


> Hello,
> 
> I installed 2 weeks ago the 10.1 version with zip in initial post of this thread *CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131207)cminstall package*
> 
> I'm realizing that today the date is in december. Does it means that there is regular update of this package? Where can I follow CM10.1 updates?
> 
> Regards,
> Samuel


 Development on cm 10.1 is done, that was just a fix.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

samyterje said:


> Hello,
> 
> I installed 2 weeks ago the 10.1 version with zip in initial post of this thread *CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131207)cminstall package*
> 
> I'm realizing that today the date is in december. Does it means that there is regular update of this package? Where can I follow CM10.1 updates?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Samuel


News and links to updated Roms can be found in the following thread:

*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad *


----------



## cyberprashant

any significant performance difference between 11 vs 10.2 and 10.1 (browsing or general sluggishness)?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

cyberprashant said:


> any significant performance difference between 11 vs 10.2 and 10.1 (browsing or general sluggishness)?


Android 4.4 is new and still has bugs to workout, as is the norm with the latest Roms. Watching the videos will get you caught up to speed. Android 4.2+ now has Bluetooth support thanks for Jcsullins ingenious work. Not all the Roms have BT but many do, none are sluggish or slow. Infact I've been playing with the Shumash's latest Schizoid build and its very fast due to the overclocked Kernel and increased GPU clocks.


----------



## sfbayguy

Hello, newbie here, I installed *CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131207)cminstall package *as per the great directions on the first page. I get a need adobe flash message when trying to view video. How do I install flash. I googled and found that I can download flash for android from the archive from adobe, but was not sure how to install it. Any help is appreciated. Even with youtube, the video's don't run, just a blank screen, but not the same adobe error though. I can switch to WebOS and video's are fine.


----------



## karelj

Can I flash a new version of CWM if my recovery interface is already a version of CWM??


----------



## nevertells

karelj said:


> Can I flash a new version of CWM if my recovery interface is already a version of CWM??


Yup. Just make sure you and make a nandroid backup just in case something goes screwy.


----------



## karelj

Thank you. I was concerned that using CWM to update itself would cause some weird error.


----------



## nevertells

karelj said:


> Thank you. I was concerned that using CWM to update itself would cause some weird error.


Nope, you are just replacing the application file, like an .exe. You must restart it for the new CWM to be running.


----------



## vaccdroid

Have a question , hopefuly someone can help I upgraded to* CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131207)cminstall package Download: **so far almost so good. I get a popup when I try to open some apps (like Google Play music or Google Voice) or try to move a widget OR delete a widget that says Unfortunatly Trebuchet has stopped. Any clue to why this is happening and how i can stop it. Thank you.*


----------



## iMarck90

Try to flash again the ROM via CWM do a wipe of cache & dalvik cache and try again.


----------



## rjoudrey

I installed 10.2 using this method. Everything works great except my sd card says I have 769MB available of 25GB and I cannot find the used space. Can anyone help?

Just rebooted its fine now!


----------



## Viper714

Hello all!! I installed cm10 about 3 months ago. According to my settings page it says I have android version 4.1.2 with an Oct 19 build date. I like CM10 but have found it a little buggy. Not sure how and if I can get nightly updates or is it best to update to a new Android version that is listed. Would appreciate anyone's assistance...


----------



## nevertells

Viper714 said:


> Hello all!! I installed cm10 about 3 months ago. According to my settings page it says I have android version 4.1.2 with an Oct 19 build date. I like CM10 but have found it a little buggy. Not sure how and if I can get nightly updates or is it best to update to a new Android version that is listed. Would appreciate anyone's assistance...


Did you read the OP of this thread?

Or here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-how-to-updateinstall-android-42-43-and-44-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad-edited-010614/


----------



## sagatov

Hi! I installed the *CM10.2 Android 4.3.1 JB (20131209)*.

How can I change the number of desktops?
The CM9 has many other desktop settings. In CM10.2 version they are removed?


----------



## Revobobo

Hello together,

i have installed the *CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)* - works fine so far - thanks to all!!

I have one question: is there a mod to let it look like a Tablet UI?

Thanks

Revobobo


----------



## nevertells

sagatov said:


> Hi! I installed the *CM10.2 Android 4.3.1 JB (20131209)*.
> 
> How can I change the number of desktops?
> The CM9 has many other desktop settings. In CM10.2 version they are removed?


Who knows why the developers decided to leave out the ability to remove unwanted desktop pages. It's not really that big of a deal. Just put your apps on the desktop page you want to use and ignore the others. What UI are you using?


----------



## nevertells

Revobobo said:


> Hello together,
> 
> i have installed the *CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)* - works fine so far - thanks to all!!
> 
> I have one question: is there a mod to let it look like a Tablet UI?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Revobobo


There was a zip one could flash around, but not sure if it will work on the particular Rom you have installed. Can't remember if I saw it here or over on XDA. I'm sure if you put Google to work, you will find it. I also remember that Shumash's *SCHIZOID *rom has the ability to change that.


----------



## sagatov

nevertells said:


> Who knows why the developers decided to leave out the ability to remove unwanted desktop pages. It's not really that big of a deal. Just put your apps on the desktop page you want to use and ignore the others. What UI are you using?


I do not know which UI.
I want to use the Trebuchet, but I suspect that it's Launcher.
How can I view and change the current UI?


----------



## nevertells

sagatov said:


> I do not know which UI.
> I want to use the Trebuchet, but I suspect that it's Launcher.
> How can I view and change the current UI?


Wow, the post directly above yours answers your question. Are you even reading any other posts in this thread?


----------



## sagatov

nevertells said:


> Wow, the post directly above yours answers your question. Are you even reading any other posts in this thread?


Heh, I didn't know that this applies to me too 

I understand correctly, that I can't run Trebuchet instead Launcher in *CM10.2*?
Both are installed on the system.


----------



## nevertells

sagatov said:


> Heh, I didn't know that this applies to me too
> 
> I understand correctly, that I can't run Trebuchet instead Launcher in *CM10.2*?
> Both are installed on the system.


You and I are not on the same page. The UI(User Interface) is just another name for the launcher. Trebuchet is the launcher that comes with CyanogenMod. It cannot be removed, but other launchers like Nova, Go, ADW can be installed and used instead of Trebuchet. Trebuchet is IMHO a poor excuse for a launcher. It is very basic and not very configurable. You originally asked how to delete desktops. I answered that. If you want to try one of the other launchers, you will find them very nice including deleting desktops.

I do not understand what you mean ' I can't run Trebuchet instead Launcher in *CM10.2". *What is Launcher?

I also do not recognize this file hame " *CM10.2 Android 4.3.1 JB (20131209)" *Where did you get this? Who's CM10.2 is this, in other words, who is the developer?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

It's Invisiblek"s last build of CM10.2 & No Bluetooth before he moved to the data/media builds that RolandDeschain asked me to host. Personally I would stick with CM10.1 from JC for now.


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> It's Invisiblek"s last build of CM10.2 & No Bluetooth before he moved to the data/media builds that RolandDeschain asked me to host. Personally I would stick with CM10.1 from JC for now.


Thanks, that solves part of the mystery. Agree wholeheartedly! This data/media thing has turned into a confused mess. I hope J.C. fixes up his 10.1 - 3.xx kernel Rom. Otherwise I plan to stick with his BT snapshot build. It's smooth, rock solid, low battery drain and everything works. Maybe in a few months when someone straightens out all the kinks in data/media, I'll have another look. Too many cooks in the kitchen.

You saw how I felt in the post I made in Rolands other "How to" thread. A lack of coordination between the dev's on this latest CM11/4.4.2 version with data/media thrown in and the 3.xx kernel, is I think way too much happening all at once.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

RolandDeschain79 is tied up with personal stuff for the next week or so but it sounds like he is planning to separate out the data media info/links into a new thread as soon as he gets a chance which should help some with the confusion. 
As far as the devs go, I imagine its been a lot of work moving the TP forward and I think some folks just get too far ahead of themselves on the data media builds without knowing exactly what they are in for; the idea of latest and greatest is too much appeal for some. The real lesson for the less competent/first time user is to stay away from a data/media setup for a while longer.

From my "Up All Night Sleep All Day " Nexus 5 via Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## Revobobo

nevertells said:


> There was a zip one could flash around, but not sure if it will work on the particular Rom you have installed. Can't remember if I saw it here or over on XDA. I'm sure if you put Google to work, you will find it. I also remember that Shumash's *SCHIZOID *rom has the ability to change that.


Thanx,

now I have installed this Version (cm-10.1-20131207-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH) with this Tablet UI Mod.

Works perfekt!

Thanx


----------



## sagatov

nevertells said:


> You and I are not on the same page. The UI(User Interface) is just another name for the launcher. Trebuchet is the launcher that comes with CyanogenMod. It cannot be removed, but other launchers like Nova, Go, ADW can be installed and used instead of Trebuchet. Trebuchet is IMHO a poor excuse for a launcher. It is very basic and not very configurable. You originally asked how to delete desktops. I answered that. If you want to try one of the other launchers, you will find them very nice including deleting desktops.
> 
> I do not understand what you mean ' I can't run Trebuchet instead Launcher in *CM10.2". *What is Launcher?
> 
> I also do not recognize this file hame " *CM10.2 Android 4.3.1 JB (20131209)" *Where did you get this? Who's CM10.2 is this, in other words, who is the developer?


Thanks for the detailed answer!
Under Launcher I mean default Android UI.

I used Trebuchet in CM 9 and was very pleased.
When I installed CM 10.2 user interface was quite different and there are no settings.
By this, I thought that Trebuchet is not running. Look screenshots please.

CM 10.2 I downloaded from first page of this theme.

You recommend me to install CM 10.1?


----------



## len207

sagatov said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer!
> Under Launcher I mean default Android UI.
> I used Trebuchet in CM 9 and was very pleased.
> When I installed CM 10.2 user interface was quite different and there are no settings.
> By this, I thought that Trebuchet is not running. Look screenshots please.
> CM 10.2 I downloaded from first page of this theme.
> You recommend me to install CM 10.1?


As time and builds have gone by Trebuchet has become less user friendly especially with settings and configuration. As mentioned earlier CM has to put something into there ROM's so a new install can function. With the modern offerings in launcher apps Trebuchet is just good enough to provide an interface. I personally use Nova Launcher but there are many others in the Play Store. Just go there and run a search for "launcher".


----------



## RolandDeschain79

sagatov said:


> Hi! I installed the *CM10.2 Android 4.3.1 JB (20131209)*.
> 
> How can I change the number of desktops?
> The CM9 has many other desktop settings. In CM10.2 version they are removed?


Try using the go launcher ex. It allows you to change the number of desktops and create folders. The default Trebuchet launcher is a little lacking in features. I added a link to an older video I made about using Launchers on the HP TP. Its a little dated(CM9) but it will give you a good idea about how to use them and other customization options.

GO Launcher EX


----------



## Rashp

All you experienced TP cyanogenmod users. Can some one tell me which ROM version of 10.x is stable to install. Currently running cyanogenmod 9. I just want version of ROM that let me install and use 10.x without much of side effects. Someone mentioned cm-10.1-20131207-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin but any feddback is welcome. OR should I wait ? Appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nevertells

Rashp said:


> All you experienced TP cyanogenmod users. Can some one tell me which ROM version of 10.x is stable to install. Currently running cyanogenmod 9. I just want version of ROM that let me install and use 10.x without much of side effects. Someone mentioned cm-10.1-20131207-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin but any feddback is welcome. OR should I wait ? Appreciated. Thanks.


You don't want drama, use that one!


----------



## GwidionR

GwidionR said:


> Perhaps a blasphemic question: does anybody try CM10 on a Touchpad Go? :-D


Well to give myself an answer: I've tried but the problem is, that the Linuxversion does not start correctly, so nothing happend. I can make android partitions with Tailor but it doesn't help.

So far to my accademic question :-D


----------



## Rashp

Hello all,
I had CM9 working fine on my TP for several months. Than I decided to upgrade to CM10.1. Steps followed, 
1. uninstall CM9 using ACMEUninstaller2. All good.
2. Moved these 4 files to cminstall directory on TP using webos usb.
cm-10.1-20131207-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin
moboot_038-tenderloin
update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215
update-gapps-jb4.2.2-20130812-signed
3. Ran install using ACMEInstaller5. Went all well.

Now, my TP CM10.1 go into loop after boot menu comes up. keep booting and looping. My friend tried to install on his TP 32GB 10.2 ROM and said same looping problem so I am sure this is not unique to my TP/CM10.1 install but overlooked step. Many of you might have experienced such loop situation. Let me know please what went wrong, remedy/solution ?
Thanks and much appreciated..

Note: I uninstalled 10.1 and re-install CM9 than it works fine. So, how do i fix 10.1 install, loop issue ?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Rashp said:


> Hello all,
> I had CM9 working fine on my TP for several months. Than I decided to upgrade to CM10.1. Steps followed,
> 1. uninstall CM9 using ACMEUninstaller2. All good.
> 2. Moved these 4 files to cminstall directory on TP using webos usb.
> cm-10.1-20131207-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin
> moboot_038-tenderloin
> update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215
> update-gapps-jb4.2.2-20130812-signed
> 3. Ran install using ACMEInstaller5. Went all well.
> 
> Now, my TP CM10.1 go into loop after boot menu comes up. keep booting and looping. My friend tried to install on his TP 32GB 10.2 ROM and said same looping problem so I am sure this is not unique to my TP/CM10.1 install but overlooked step. Many of you might have experienced such loop situation. Let me know please what went wrong, remedy/solution ?
> Thanks and much appreciated..
> 
> Note: I uninstalled 10.1 and re-install CM9 than it works fine. So, how do i fix 10.1 install, loop issue ?


Hey, transfer the Rom and gapps to the device and then update using this procedure. I question why you aren't using the tested premade packages in the OP? Please take the time to read the OP, this boot loop issue is noted in the unofficial release notes.






*General Unofficial Release Notes:*

Working:
-Sound and Mic
-Camera 
-H/W Video 
-WiFi & Bluetooth
-Most builds have a Low to medium battery drain during sleep -4mA to -10mA or -4mA to -30mA(See below)

*Known Issues:
-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops. 
-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, U4-UuzlFgGs[/MEDIA]]Click here for a how to Video:
-Flashing CM9/CM10 Over CM10.1/Android4.2/4.3 through CWM or TWRP, can cause a boot loop.(use a Backup)
-Doing an install with ACMEInstaller can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.*

The usual HP TouchPad battery drain issues:
-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TP a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.

-The USB cable that comes with the HP TP is often defective and breaks easily. Try using another USB cable if possible.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.
-To be safe don't let your HP TouchPad run out of Batteries ever! Install one of these free apps!
-You can add an automatic shutdown Rule by doing the following.
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save. Or
-Llama, Play Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Addcondition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@Rashp,

I think Acme5 is supposed to work without add " update- " to the CM10.1 (rom) filename, but I always do it to the rom, gapps, and cwm filenames (like the packages in the OP). Perhaps the "update- " was the issue and the rom didn't get flashed somehow, hence the bootloop.

- I have successfully ran the Snapshot package from the OP on my 32Gb prior to the VPN build.


----------



## Rashp

Thanks to RolandDeschain79,nevertells,Mpgrimm2. By following RolandDeschain79 post/video, worked for my installation. Would be nice to add section for pre install steps that relatively novice TP user can blindly follow for clean install of desired CM version using install packages thoughtfully put together/updated at the beginning of this forum.

In my case uninstall of CM9 and installation of 10.1 seem to go fine but for whatever reasons(leftover files from uninstall, etc) created loop situation.


----------



## clubfoot

In my personal experience I always clear all the caches three times and manually install the ROM and gaps packages. you could just reinstall the rom and gaps manually,...that works sometimes.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Hey people. I keep seeing the headphone audio bug mentioned. There is a very simple solution for this. If you put the pad to sleep when you turn it on the headphones will be recognized and switched to. An inconvenience for some and many have probably already figured this out already. Just figgured I'd mention it. I use the CM10 20130418 jcsullins. It has been the daily driver since then on this 32GB clocked to 1782mhz or thereabouts heh.

I have a couple of questions to toss out there.

1- Knowing I am easily content using an "old" version because I live on this thing and can't have it go down, what would the grokosphere recommend I put on this right now? I think I just made up a term there with grokosphere perhaps.heh...digression....

2 - I am seeing these posts about data media versions...../me makes the over his head gesture. What is the nuts and bolts difference between that and standard installs, in the simplest terms.

3 - I am seeing kernel ver 3.x talk.

A - Does hardware accel for the adreno work on 3.x yeilding significant increase in graphics performance?

B - Do you need a data media install to get to 3.x

C - Would any 3.x install, data media build or otherwise, suffice in enough overall stability, and tight battery drain (3-5ma), for a heavily dependent user?

If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd be greatful!

LOVE THIS GROUP! FABULOUS BUNCH!!! KUDOS LOVE THESE TOUCHPADS!!! THANKS DEVS YOU ALL ROCK. COMON ALL YU FILTH OUT THERE WITH CASH! DONATE!!

MUWAHAHAA!!!!!

8)


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> Hey people. I keep seeing the headphone audio bug mentioned. There is a very simple solution for this. If you put the pad to sleep when you turn it on the headphones will be recognized and switched to. An inconvenience for some and many have probably already figured this out already. Just figgured I'd mention it. I use the CM10 20130418 jcsullins. It has been the daily driver since then on this 32GB clocked to 1782mhz or thereabouts heh.
> 
> I have a couple of questions to toss out there.
> 
> 1- Knowing I am easily content using an "old" version because I live on this thing and can't have it go down, what would the grokosphere recommend I put on this right now? I think I just made up a term there with grokosphere perhaps.heh...digression....
> 
> 2 - I am seeing these posts about data media versions...../me makes the over his head gesture. What is the nuts and bolts difference between that and standard installs, in the simplest terms.
> 
> 3 - I am seeing kernel ver 3.x talk.
> 
> A - Does hardware accel for the adreno work on 3.x yeilding significant increase in graphics performance?
> 
> B - Do you need a data media install to get to 3.x
> 
> C - Would any 3.x install, data media build or otherwise, suffice in enough overall stability, and tight battery drain (3-5ma), for a heavily dependent user?
> 
> If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd be greatful!
> 
> LOVE THIS GROUP! FABULOUS BUNCH!!! KUDOS LOVE THESE TOUCHPADS!!! THANKS DEVS YOU ALL ROCK. COMON ALL YU FILTH OUT THERE WITH CASH! DONATE!!
> 
> MUWAHAHAA!!!!!
> 
> 8)


Can you say, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it?" You obviously don't like to experiment because you depend on your TP heavily. You start messing with any of this experimental stuff, and there is always the risk of unexpected consequences.

You seem to be reading a lot as you know about the new stuff. Read enough and you will find answers to 99% of your questions.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Yeah man time is extremely limied so I was just looking for recommendations to avoid tons of research but still get a bit more performance out of it. Hopefully someone has had a similar long term stability experience with something a bit newer. I have seen it mentioned that dev is done on jc's 10.1. any advantage getting there from where I am at with 10 performance wise? I haven't seen anything comparing the features / performance and stability between the various versions on the Touchpad. Anyone seen a thread along those lines? Thanks.



nevertells said:


> Can you say, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it?" You obviously don't like to experiment because you depend on your TP heavily. You start messing with any of this experimental stuff, and there is always the risk of unexpected consequences.
> 
> You seem to be reading a lot as you know about the new stuff. Read enough and you will find answers to 99% of your questions.


----------



## vqstaphbeard

I've had stable performance with JCS' 10.1 bluetooth/VPN builds. I just flashed JCS' 20140125 3kern build, so too soon to tell on that. Seems nice so far. Battery drain is a bit higher.


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> Yeah man time is extremely limied so I was just looking for recommendations to avoid tons of research but still get a bit more performance out of it. Hopefully someone has had a similar long term stability experience with something a bit newer. I have seen it mentioned that dev is done on jc's 10.1. any advantage getting there from where I am at with 10 performance wise? I haven't seen anything comparing the features / performance and stability between the various versions on the Touchpad. Anyone seen a thread along those lines? Thanks.


If you are going to do something like that, then yes, JC Sullins CM10.1, Bluetooth snapshot or VPN snapshot builds are what I would recommend. They are stable, fast, feature complete, low battery drain.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> If you are going to do something like that, then yes, JC Sullins CM10.1, Bluetooth snapshot or VPN snapshot builds are what I would recommend. They are stable, fast, feature complete, low battery drain.


+1



lippy lipkowski said:


> Hey people. I keep seeing the headphone audio bug mentioned. There is a very simple solution for this. If you put the pad to sleep when you turn it on the headphones will be recognized and switched to. An inconvenience for some and many have probably already figured this out already. Just figgured I'd mention it. I use the CM10 20130418 jcsullins. It has been the daily driver since then on this 32GB clocked to 1782mhz or thereabouts heh.
> 
> I have a couple of questions to toss out there.
> 
> 1- Knowing I am easily content using an "old" version because I live on this thing and can't have it go down, what would the grokosphere recommend I put on this right now? I think I just made up a term there with grokosphere perhaps.heh...digression....
> 
> 2 - I am seeing these posts about data media versions...../me makes the over his head gesture. What is the nuts and bolts difference between that and standard installs, in the simplest terms.
> 
> 3 - I am seeing kernel ver 3.x talk.
> 
> A - Does hardware accel for the adreno work on 3.x yeilding significant increase in graphics performance?
> 
> B - Do you need a data media install to get to 3.x
> 
> C - Would any 3.x install, data media build or otherwise, suffice in enough overall stability, and tight battery drain (3-5ma), for a heavily dependent user?
> 
> If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd be greatful!
> 
> LOVE THIS GROUP! FABULOUS BUNCH!!! KUDOS LOVE THESE TOUCHPADS!!! THANKS DEVS YOU ALL ROCK. COMON ALL YU FILTH OUT THERE WITH CASH! DONATE!!
> 
> MUWAHAHAA!!!!!
> 
> 8)





lippy lipkowski said:


> Yeah man time is extremely limied so I was just looking for recommendations to avoid tons of research but still get a bit more performance out of it. Hopefully someone has had a similar long term stability experience with something a bit newer. I have seen it mentioned that dev is done on jc's 10.1. any advantage getting there from where I am at with 10 performance wise? I haven't seen anything comparing the features / performance and stability between the various versions on the Touchpad. Anyone seen a thread along those lines? Thanks.


1. No one has time to make a guide comparing features / performance and stability between the various versions on the Touchpad. Even once you complete said guide people will just ask, "well which one is best for me?". "I don't have time to read about it, I just want to know." I'd laugh here but I get asked stuff like this so often its no longer funny :zipped:

2. I've now started to add in *(Roland Recommended)* beside the build I think has the least amount of reported problems. I'm going to add this into the upgrade threads too but I've been busy trying to finish the data/media guide. Thanks to Nevertells and Mpgrimm2 for all their help :grin:

So look for *(Roland Recommended) *in future OP's if you want a quick recommendation. I would just avoid data/media for now unless you have a lot of time to test things. I spent my whole weekend testing out various install scenarios. Making a guide for this is a bit of a nightmare and there is no easy unified way to set it up. There's even been some joking about giving it the moniker of "The Pain in the Ass guide".


----------



## jcaaf77

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5M *(Install CM10.2, CM11, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

This should be used and noted for CM 10.1? I found ACMEInstaller5 does work for 10.1!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jcaaf77 said:


> *novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5M *(Install CM10.2, CM11, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)
> 
> This should be used and noted for CM 10.1? I found ACMEInstaller5 does work for 10.1!


Edit: My mistake the ACMEInstaller5M Is the correct version here and I removed the CM11 note, thanks for pointing that out.

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5M *(Install CM10.1, CM10.2, or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)


----------



## cyberprashant

@RolandDeschain79 this is an awesome thread, I like how the first page so easily well written for noobs. In fact, I think I'm going to rely on this thread for updates worth flashing, keep this post updated when you think there's a stable build all packaged up nice and neat for us to flash. I've moved on to using the Galaxy Note 8 as my primary tablet. BUT It's amazing how well the TP runs - I recently bought a Tab 3 7.0 and suprised how sluggish it was compared to the TP running CM. I returned it and got a note 8 which seems much more responsive. The TP is still great but kinda heavy. I'm thinking a stable CM 11 build with a 3.4 kernel once everything is working smoothly including BT and camera will be a nice final? build for the TP.


----------



## nevertells

cyberprashant said:


> @RolandDeschain79 this is an awesome thread, I like how the first page so easily well written for noobs. In fact, I think I'm going to rely on this thread for updates worth flashing, keep this post updated when you think there's a stable build all packaged up nice and neat for us to flash. I've moved on to using the Galaxy Note 8 as my primary tablet. BUT It's amazing how well the TP runs - I recently bought a Tab 3 7.0 and suprised how sluggish it was compared to the TP running CM. I returned it and got a note 8 which seems much more responsive. The TP is still great but kinda heavy. I'm thinking a stable CM 11 build with a 3.4 kernel once everything is working smoothly including BT and camera will be a nice final? build for the TP.


Keep your eye on J.C. Sullins CM10.1 KERN3 bulids. It's not a data/media build and is almost complete. Camera is working, just recording video has a bug to be worked out. Data/media builds are a work in progress and with all the confusion about how to install and maintain them, I don't see one running as well as J.C.'s build any time soon.


----------



## tuath

Hello! I'm sorry for my bad english, is there anybody here, who installed CM through Ubuntu ? I cant connect through novacom, and have no idea, where i should search a problem. Error is 'unable to find device'.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tuath said:


> Hello! I'm sorry for my bad english, is there anybody here, who installed CM through Ubuntu ? I cant connect through novacom, and have no idea, where i should search a problem. Error is 'unable to find device'.


Hi,

Generally that message comes up when there is a problem with Java or Novacom. Try uninstalling and reinstalling them both or if you have another computer or laptop handy try running the procedure from there.

a]Download Java 

b]Download Novacom


----------



## vqstaphbeard

I run Ubuntu primarily and used it for novacom/ACME installation. Make sure Java is installed and note where your files are located as they obviously won't be located in "Program Files."

I keep mine in "Downloads" so in my case I have to change the directory to Downloads first from the terminal which would entail "cd Downloads" being ran as my initial terminal command.


----------



## tuath

Thanks for help! I really installed CM 10.1  But one question: Java is needed only for install correct novacom driver ? Previously (for CM 9) i installed novacom without Java, i download .deb from developers.palm.com, but now links for files are broken. Can i purge Java without problems ?) Sorry for newbies question


----------



## lllGurulll

I'm having some issues with this ever since I upgraded from CM9 to CM10. Even though I already had CM9 on it and was having no issues with it, I decided to make the jump to CM10. I ran the new acmeinstaller5 and them put CM10 and gapps on. Not long after I was having all sorts of problems with system locks and crashes so I decided to go ahead and go back to CM9. Unfortunately, going back to CM9 I still ended up with the same system locks and crashes from CM10. The only thing I can figure is that maybe admeinstall5 changed something from my previous acmeinstaller setup.

would that be the case? If so, which version of acmeinstaller do I need to get back to the working CM9 mod I had prior to attempting this upgrade to CM10.

Before it is stated, I have tried wiping everything and dalvic as well as wiping the whole thing out and starting over. It just seems too odd that all these issues started after using a new acme file.


----------



## nevertells

lllGurulll said:


> I'm having some issues with this ever since I upgraded from CM9 to CM10. Even though I already had CM9 on it and was having no issues with it, I decided to make the jump to CM10. I ran the new acmeinstaller5 and them put CM10 and gapps on. Not long after I was having all sorts of problems with system locks and crashes so I decided to go ahead and go back to CM9. Unfortunately, going back to CM9 I still ended up with the same system locks and crashes from CM10. The only thing I can figure is that maybe admeinstall5 changed something from my previous acmeinstaller setup.
> 
> would that be the case? If so, which version of acmeinstaller do I need to get back to the working CM9 mod I had prior to attempting this upgrade to CM10.
> 
> Before it is stated, I have tried wipeing everything and dalvic as well as wiping the whole thing out and starting over. It just seems to odd that all these issues started after using a new acme file.


I've lost count how many times it's been posted that dirty installing CM10 over CM9 may cause exactly what you are experiencing. I hate this word, but assuming that you made a backup, use ACMEUninstaller2 to remove Android completely and then reinstall CM10. Boot to it to make sure the install was successful. Now reboot to CWM(recovery) and use advanced restore to restore just your data. If you did not make a backup, once you have CM10 installed, just set things up again and next time remember to make a backup.

OH. BTW, ACME5 only increases the size of your /system partition to 600mb and nothing else. You did not say, what is the name of the CM10 file you installed?


----------



## vqstaphbeard

tuath said:


> Thanks for help! I really installed CM 10.1  But one question: Java is needed only for install correct novacom driver ? Previously (for CM 9) i installed novacom without Java, i download .deb from developers.palm.com, but now links for files are broken. Can i purge Java without problems ?) Sorry for newbies question


How do you have Java installed? Did you install from the repos? PPA?


----------



## lllGurulll

nevertells said:


> I've lost count how many times it's been posted that dirty installing CM10 over CM9 may cause exactly what you are experiencing. I hate this word, but assuming that you made a backup, use ACMEUninstaller2 to remove Android completely and then reinstall CM10. Boot to it to make sure the install was successful. Now reboot to CWM(recovery) and use advanced restore to restore just your data. If you did not make a backup, once you have CM10 installed, just set things up again and next time remember to make a backup.
> 
> OH. BTW, ACME5 only increases the size of your /system partition to 600mb and nothing else. You did not say, what is the name of the CM10 file you installed?


I didn't dirty install it. I said I ran acmeinstaller5 which WIPES OUT everything. The CM10 file really doesn't matter here because I just want to be back on CM9 without crashes now. My question is which acmeinstaller should I be using to get back to what I had? acme3?

You know, reading your post again, you obviously are one of those people that love to talk down to others. Of course I have backups. In this case I don't want to use it because I want to figure out WHY upgrading to CM10 and acme5 started making my system crash and lock up all the time. When I went back to CM9 the locks and crashes continued even with my backup. The only thing that made any sense to me is using acme5 may have been the issue.

How about we discuss the problem.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Uh IIIGuruIII, I'm going to have to go with NT on this one. I wouldn't consider it talking down or snarky to point out that it is mentioned in the OP what is going on with your situation. He did tell you what to do to remedy it even if you didn't get the full "why" on it.

No one... no one, is having the problems you mentioned that has followed the advice given. So if things are that screwed up, run AcmeUninstaller2 to clean out the crap and errors, reboot, reinstall with Acme5 using the cminstall package from the OP (Jc's CM10.1 BT or VPN recommended) so we all know you are using the correct files (and Moboot 3.8/Jc's CWM6). Don't restore any backups/data, just re-setup and see where things are at. Make a new backup. Afterwards, If you are not familiar with some of the clean/dirty install details from recovery, the link in my signature will help going forward.


----------



## nevertells

+1 :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## lllGurulll

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Uh IIIGuruIII, I'm going to have to go with NT on this one. I wouldn't consider it talking down or snarky to point out that it is mentioned in the OP what is going on with your situation. He did tell you what to do to remedy it even if you didn't get the full "why" on it.
> 
> No one... no one, is having the problems you mentioned that has followed the advice given. So if things are that screwed up, run AcmeUninstaller2 to clean out the crap and errors, reboot, reinstall with Acme5 using the cminstall package from the OP (Jc's CM10.1 BT or VPN recommended) so we all know you are using the correct files (and Moboot 3.8/Jc's CWM6). Don't restore any backups/data, just re-setup and see where things are at. Make a new backup. Afterwards, If you are not familiar with some of the clean/dirty install details from recovery, the link in my signature will help going forward.


it was the way he worked it that upset me. Your post comes across as someone who genuinely wants to help. His came across as "hey dummy, you didn't do this and this" yet I did do those things. Considering I am on CM9 now and happy with it, I just want to get back to not having crashes and lock ups. I'll try to do the uninstall and wipe out again this weekend. I did use the CM10.1 Bt in the OP when I installed it CLEAN though.

The point being, I just want to get back to what was working rather than continue to experiment with CM10. So, again, should I use acme3?


----------



## nevertells

lllGurulll said:


> it was the way he worked it that upset me. Your post comes across as someone who genuinely wants to help. His came across as "hey dummy, you didn't do this and this" yet I did do those things. Considering I am on CM9 now and happy with it, I just want to get back to not having crashes and lock ups. I'll try to do the uninstall and wipe out again this weekend. I did use the CM10.1 Bt in the OP when I installed it CLEAN though.
> 
> The point being, I just want to get back to what was working rather than continue to experiment with CM10. So, again, should I use acme3?


Sorry if I wasn't all warm and fuzzy. If you are that thin skinned and can't see that I was just giving it to you strait without any TLC poured around the edges to make it taste better, don't go posting over in XDA, they can get down right nasty over there.

You never mentioned you made backups and running ACMEinstaller to install CM10 over the top of CM9 is not a clean install. There is a lot of history behind the jump from CM9 to anything that comes after it. Which version of CWM or TWRP one has been using probably introduced /system partition corruption. It's important that one use ACMEUninstaller2 at least once to clean out the corruption and reset the partitions before using ACMEInstaller to install a new Rom. It's important that one know which version of CWM or TWRP to use in the future so corruption is not introduced again. OH, the point of my mentioning the number of times your situation has been discussed was a veiled suggestion that you should thoroughly read the OP as well as the thread and you will find answers to your questions before even having to ask them. I could have just said "go read" and left you hanging. It's been done by others before.

To answer your question about ACMEInstaller, you can use version 3 if you want a 400mb /system partition, version 4 if you want 500mb and version 5 if you want 600mb. Any of them is workable, version 5 makes you future proof. So after reading a lot and watching a bunch of Roland's videos, you may want to make another attempt at a newer version of CM, you'll be ready for it. And next time I'll try to be more warm and fuzzy. :grin:


----------



## lllGurulll

nevertells said:


> Sorry if I wasn't all warm and fuzzy. If you are that thin skinned and can't see that I was just giving it to you strait without any TLC poured around the edges to make it taste better, don't go posting over in XDA, they can get down right nasty over there.
> 
> You never mentioned you made backups and running ACMEinstaller to install CM10 over the top of CM9 is not a clean install. There is a lot of history behind the jump from CM9 to anything that comes after it. Which version of CWM or TWRP one has been using probably introduced /system partition corruption. It's important that one use ACMEUninstaller2 at least once to clean out the corruption and reset the partitions before using ACMEInstaller to install a new Rom. It's important that one know which version of CWM or TWRP to use in the future so corruption is not introduced again. OH, the point of my mentioning the number of times your situation has been discussed was a veiled suggestion that you should thoroughly read the OP as well as the thread and you will find answers to your questions before even having to ask them. I could have just said "go read" and left you hanging. It's been done by others before.
> 
> To answer your question about ACMEInstaller, you can use version 3 if you want a 400mb /system partition, version 4 if you want 500mb and version 5 if you want 600mb. Any of them is workable, version 5 makes you future proof. So after reading a lot and watching a bunch of Roland's videos, you may want to make another attempt at a newer version of CM, you'll be ready for it. And next time I'll try to be more warm and fuzzy. :grin:


Thank you this post helped me out a lot more than your previous.

For the record, I did search the forum but I didn't feel I was finding results specific to my situation. That is why I chose to come back to the thread I did the install from and ask the question here.

this time I went into WEbOS and factory reset the device, then ran acmeuninstaller2, then reinstalled CM10.1 with acmeinstaller5m. so far, no lock ups but it did break one of my favorite apps CrossMe. Screen rotation doesn't work correctly in that app. Considering I play that app daily I may have to go back to CM9 anyway.

If someone else could install that app and let me know if they have the same results it would help me quite a bit. If it is just specific to my tablet maybe it can be fixed. If everyones does it then I know what I have to do.


----------



## clubfoot

I also tried 10.1 but like you it broke Magic Jack (rebooting) which I need for travel. I'm now back to the version of 10 on the first page which has always worked and is compatible with all the apps I use.

*d]CM10 Android 4.1.2 JB (**20131019**)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth.


----------



## nevertells

clubfoot said:


> I also tried 10.1 but like you it broke Magic Jack (rebooting) which I need for travel. I'm now back to the version of 10 on the first page which has always worked and is compatible with all the apps I use.
> 
> *d]CM10 Android 4.1.2 JB (**20131019**)cminstall package Download:*
> 
> *Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth.


Are you saying that you somehow connect a Magic Jack to a TouchPad and use it to make phone calls? I don't think that CM10.1 supports OTG.


----------



## tuath

vqstaphbeard said:


> How do you have Java installed? Did you install from the repos? PPA?


I installed Java from repos.


----------



## vqstaphbeard

tuath said:


> I installed Java from repos.


You should be able to purge it then, but it seems java may not be your problem. You could try purging it then reinstalling.

I didn't even think to ask, does you touchpad have the large USB symbol on the screen when you try to connect via Novacom?


----------



## eboe

This is gonna sound stupid and nooB, but do you use your normal gmail account and whatnot to sign in to the device, that you also use for your cellphone? I would assume so if you want it to have your calendar, haha.Won't it also have your Gapps purchase history?


----------



## clubfoot

nevertells said:


> Are you saying that you somehow connect a Magic Jack to a TouchPad and use it to make phone calls? I don't think that CM10.1 supports OTG.


NO. I have a Magic Jack Plus plugged into my router and when I travel I use the android app on my TP to call home as a local call  Yesterday I confirmed that it also works with this version of 10.1: http://milaq.exnet.me/downloads/tenderloin/cm-10.1/cm-10.1-20140201-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip


----------



## RolandDeschain79

eboe said:


> This is gonna sound stupid and nooB, but do you use your normal gmail account and whatnot to sign in to the device, that you also use for your cellphone? I would assume so if you want it to have your calendar, haha.Won't it also have your Gapps purchase history?


Yes just login with your gmail account on any Android device and you'll have access to purchased apps and personal info. A tablet is basically just an oversized phone and you can use multiple devices with one account.


----------



## Basic_Wonder

Information: I am running CM10.2 Android 4.3.1 JB (20131209)cminstall on a HP touchpad.

I updated from the last ICS rom because Rage of Bahamut animations kept freezing my device after an update.

Since updating my device, it now freezes on animations in:

Rage of Bahamut

Transformers legends

Marvel war of heroes

pretty much any mobage game with animations

I am currently considering trying CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)cminstall tonight and see if there is any difference.

But before I try it I want to ask if these issues could be due to outdated GPU or CPU.

My CPU is currently at stock speeds, would increasing to 1.5/1.7 help with any of these issues?

Thanks for any help, i do not have my TP at work with me so I am just asking questions while waiting for a server to restart.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Basic_Wonder said:


> Information: I am running CM10.2 Android 4.3.1 JB (20131209)cminstall on a HP touchpad.
> 
> I updated from the last ICS rom because Rage of Bahamut animations kept freezing my device after an update.
> 
> Since updating my device, it now freezes on animations in:
> 
> Rage of Bahamut
> 
> Transformers legends
> 
> Marvel war of heroes
> 
> pretty much any mobage game with animations
> 
> I am currently considering trying CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)cminstall tonight and see if there is any difference.
> 
> But before I try it I want to ask if these issues could be due to outdated GPU or CPU.
> 
> My CPU is currently at stock speeds, would increasing to 1.5/1.7 help with any of these issues?
> 
> Thanks for any help, i do not have my TP at work with me so I am just asking questions while waiting for a server to restart.


Hey, all those games use the same engine and they have a massive amount of negative reviews. It's likely a problem with the app and not the HP TP as many users seem to have reported problems with recent updates. Overclocking your device won't make the app more stable but if gaming is the main function then I would recommend trying Shumash's Schizoid Rom. Have fun

*[ROM] [4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.11 All-in-One [12DEC2013] *By shumash *(Roland Recommended)*
Notes: Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth, Pie Controls, AOKP Rom Control, Hybrid Properties, Performance settings(OC), Custom Kernel Overclockable to 2157MHz, Increased 2D & 3D GPU clocks up to 320Mhz, Great for Gamers.






*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad*


----------



## Basic_Wonder

Running:

[ROM] [4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.11 All-in-One [12DEC2013]

I can now enter events and play during them.

It still locks up during animations.

So the games are now playable, but just a little bit better.

I also tried CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)cminstall and it is unplayable.

I will play with the shizoid rom this weekend and I might have to go back to cm9 if I cannot figure it out.

Thanks Roland.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Basic_Wonder said:


> Running:
> 
> [ROM] [4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.11 All-in-One [12DEC2013]
> 
> I can now enter events and play during them.
> 
> It still locks up during animations.
> 
> So the games are now playable, but just a little bit better.
> 
> I also tried CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)cminstall and it is unplayable.
> 
> I will play with the shizoid rom this weekend and I might have to go back to cm9 if I cannot figure it out.
> 
> Thanks Roland.


_I'm glad to hear the Schziod rom showed some improments with the games. Note that the GPU clocks on that rom are overclocked by default and it has a custom kernel which allows for additional overclocking. Watch the video for specifics about overclocking options and their locations, __Have fun testing it out. _


----------



## nevertells

Basic_Wonder said:


> Running:
> 
> [ROM] [4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.11 All-in-One [12DEC2013]
> 
> I can now enter events and play during them.
> 
> It still locks up during animations.
> 
> So the games are now playable, but just a little bit better.
> 
> I also tried CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)cminstall and it is unplayable.
> 
> I will play with the shizoid rom this weekend and I might have to go back to cm9 if I cannot figure it out.
> 
> Thanks Roland.


Want to be sure you are aware that no matter what Android ROM from any developer that you are running on the HP TouchPad, there's no guarantee that anything will work on it. All these ROMs are strictly experimental /test builds with no guarantees provided.

You also mentioned in your original post that you started having problems after the game was updated by the Play Store. That is probably the developer of the game's problem, not a problem with the Android operating system on the Touchpad. If you have a backup that you made when you were running cm9 that still has the original .apk of the game you like that worked correctly, you can extract that apk and side load it and then you'll have your game working again like you want it. And don't let it update in the future or will break again.


----------



## poly2303

I can't install the novacom file in my hp computer Windows 7.. what can I do? please..


----------



## poly2303

I can't see my photos.. what can I do to fix that?? please help


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Poly2303,
You need to describe exactly what you did, what steps you are at, which files you have used, etc. before anyone can provide any assistance.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## TouchyTouchy

I am trying to use Knoppix to install Evervolv 4.3 onto my TP. Each time I open the terminal where the Palm,Inc files are, then enter the commands for installing, I get this:

[email protected]:/media/sda1/SAVE/pALM, iNC$ novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5E
bash: novacom.exe: command not found

trying this, produces:

[email protected]:/media/sda1/SAVE/pALM, iNC$ ./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5E
bash: ./novacom: No such file or directory

and this:

[email protected]:/media/sda1/SAVE/pALM, iNC$ novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5E
failed to connect to server

I've re-installed novacom several times, updated the drivers and found the "palm-novacom_1.0.76_i386.deb" install in SynapticPM and is what resides in my pALM, iNC directory.

There is no .exe or boot folder that I can see.

Can I do something different to get this to work? I am totally new to TP, Android and Linux, so there ya go.

Thanks

BTW- Novacom Never did create a Palm, Inc folder at any time. I had to make a new folder with the name "pALM iNC" to double check this.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Most of us have done the install from a windows PC which is what the OP was written primarily for (win7 for me) and are not familiar with the Linux proceedures or knoppix. Chances are there is something wrong with the syntax you are using (u can see the difference b/w windows and Mac commands in the OP).

I know there have been a few people pop up occasionally that use linux , hopefully they will respond but you may have to do some more digging on your end or get access to a winPC.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## TouchyTouchy

> Chances are there is something wrong with the syntax you are using (u can see the difference b/w windows and Mac commands in the OP)


Yep, figured as much, that's why I attempted to put in each command as PC (not linux) and Mac (linux like) with each try.

Been working on getting this sorted for past week and finally decided to come here to post for a solution. IOW- my last hope ray:

Still, none of this explains the absence of the Palm, Inc folder with Novacom. Perhaps I should try that site?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

TouchyTouchy said:


> Yep, figured as much, that's why I attempted to put in each command as PC (not linux) and Mac (linux like) with each try.
> 
> Been working on getting this sorted for past week and finally decided to come here to post for a solution. IOW- my last hope ray:
> 
> Still, none of this explains the absence of the Palm, Inc folder with Novacom. Perhaps I should try that site?


Have you posted over at xda-developers' Touchpad section or perhaps WebOsNation to get feedback on the novacom Linux commands?


----------



## vqstaphbeard

It's been a while since I've used novacom but I believe the terminal commands are the same (I use Linux.) But a few troubleshooting thoughts: do you have java installed (required for novacom installation), do you have the touchpad restarted with the large USB symbol on the screen? When I've used acme I didn't transfer the files to the Palm Inc folder, I just left them in downloads. Depending on where one places the files they will also have to change the directory in the terminal before initiating the novacom commands.

I.e.

cd Downloads

in my case for leaving files in Downloads, then enter the novacom commands.


----------



## TouchyTouchy

> do you have java installed (required for novacom installation)


Exactamente!

I told you I was new to this.... sheesh

I thought I had installed it because a Java pkg kept showing up in Synaptic PM, but I went to Oracle and it couldn't be found.

So, after hunting for some info I found this:

http://andrewelkins.com/linux/how-to-install-java-7-on-debian-oracle-sucks/

and following this I ended up with-

*Cannot write to `jdk-7u51-linux-i586.tar.gz' (No space left on device).
download failed
Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.*

I am running Knoppix on a 8Gb flash drive, and I will have to extend the data img before I try again.

Going on holiday for awhile, so won't be able to post back with results until I get back.

Thanks for the input guys.

Hope this helps somebody in the same predicament.


----------



## antexity

Having some issues...

I resized partitions to 600MB and then performed a ACME 2 Uninstall for CM9. Once completed I performed a ACME 5M for CM 4.4 Milaq. It finished flashing and then Moboot menu appeared. Selected CM and then a 30 sec black screen appeared and then rebooted to moboot. It keeps looping. Same thing happens with invisiblek rom 4.4.2. I tried clearing cache and no luck.

Using evervolv 4.4.2, it works perfect. Any ideas on how I can get invisiblek or milaq rom working? I have read and followed the guides.


----------



## nevertells

antexity said:


> Having some issues...
> 
> I resized partitions to 600MB and then performed a ACME 2 Uninstall for CM9. Once completed I performed a ACME 5M for CM 4.4 Milaq. It finished flashing and then Moboot menu appeared. Selected CM and then a 30 sec black screen appeared and then rebooted to moboot. It keeps looping. Same thing happens with invisiblek rom 4.4.2. I tried clearing cache and no luck.
> 
> Using evervolv 4.4.2, it works perfect. Any ideas on how I can get invisiblek or milaq rom working? I have read and followed the guides.


You cannot install data/media Roms using ACMEInstaller. One has to use the appropriate recovery.

Have a read here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/113874-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-44-data-media-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/


----------



## RolandDeschain79

antexity said:


> Having some issues...
> 
> I resized partitions to 600MB and then performed a ACME 2 Uninstall for CM9. Once completed I performed a ACME 5M for CM 4.4 Milaq. It finished flashing and then Moboot menu appeared. Selected CM and then a 30 sec black screen appeared and then rebooted to moboot. It keeps looping. Same thing happens with invisiblek rom 4.4.2. I tried clearing cache and no luck.
> 
> Using evervolv 4.4.2, it works perfect. Any ideas on how I can get invisiblek or milaq rom working? I have read and followed the guides.


You apparently have Not read the guides for installing data media builds. Here is the the guide for installing Data Media builds.

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.4 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*


----------



## Mpgrimm2

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You apparently have Not read the guides for installing data media builds. Here is the the guide for installing Data Media builds.
> 
> *[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.4 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*


Read the first 9 or ten posts and the post 56 of that thread.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## antexity

Thanks for your help. Got it running. Now to figure out why it locks up and freezes and have to do a hard reboot.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

antexity said:


> Thanks for your help. Got it running. Now to figure out why it locks up and freezes and have to do a hard reboot.


That's the data media builds for you. See data media thread post 57 for how to submit logs to the devs in their own threads and let's try to keep this thread clear of DM talk.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## MikeDevenney

Hey there... first thing: Thanks for the easy to follow guide! I just bought a Touchpad from someone and didn't like the ROM they had on it so I followed the video and we're off and running! Problem is, I get an annoying popup error quite often that says, Unfortunately, the process android.process.acore has stopped. I assume that I did something wrong during or prior to the setup (not clearing the cache / dalvik or something along those lines?) but I'm new to the world of rooting and ROM'ing tablets so I'm just not sure. Is there a way to wipe the slate clean and do a fresh install using the ACME uninstaller?

Thanks and keep up the good work!

Mike D


----------



## RolandDeschain79

MikeDevenney said:


> Hey there... first thing: Thanks for the easy to follow guide! I just bought a Touchpad from someone and didn't like the ROM they had on it so I followed the video and we're off and running! Problem is, I get an annoying popup error quite often that says, Unfortunately, the process android.process.acore has stopped. I assume that I did something wrong during or prior to the setup (not clearing the cache / dalvik or something along those lines?) but I'm new to the world of rooting and ROM'ing tablets so I'm just not sure. Is there a way to wipe the slate clean and do a fresh install using the ACME uninstaller?
> 
> Thanks and keep up the good work!
> 
> Mike D


Hi, Glad you liked the guide.... Well in step 1 I note that you should uninstall older versions before starting. I guess I can try making that note larger. It seems like you read that but didn't get around to watching the video. So watch the video and uninstall and reinstall. Who knows what kind of a mess was installed when you got the tablet, its always best to start fresh.

*1*) Start by downloading and Installing both Java and the Novacom Software onto your PC or Mac Computer. These files are required before doing the next step.

*Note: If you have previously installed an older version of Android its recommended to do a VP-FH6fS2GI[/MEDIA]]full Uninstall before Reinstalling with the instructions here.If you wish to upgrade your version of Android please read this thread here:*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hello HP Touchpad users, great news! I've added a new section about using the WebOS doctor to the troubleshooting guide. I've also made a short video talking about flashing Roms with TWRP.











*How and when to Use the WebOS Doctor **(Important):*

*Q: What's the WebOS Doctor and when should I use it?*

wFAIJiS8g4o[/MEDIA]]*Click Here to Watch the Full Step by Step Video:*

The WebOS Doctor is a program that has two main functions for HP TouchPad users. It can either update your version of WebOS or fix problems with a damaged WebOS by completely reinstalling it. If WebOS no longer boots or apps and preware have stopped working correctly, then you will need to resinstall WebOS with the Doctor. A failed or interrupted attempt at changing the partition sizes with WebOS preware app Tailor may cause these problems. To check what version of WebOS is currently installed go to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version

*Note(Important):* You *MUST* uninstall Android before running the WebOS doctor. Failing to remove Android before running the Doctor can result in the process becoming stuck at 8-12% and potentially bricking the device. If you are currently stuck visit the thread below for information about fixing the problem. If you're unable to use the tablet at all follow the instructions in Jcsullins TPDebrick thread.

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

TPDebrick v004 - Jcsullins dedicated thread for fixing Bricked TouchPads:

*Note(Important):* Running the Doctor will completely wipe all personal information, applications and preware from the TouchPad. Media like music and movies will not be affected. However I would recommend backing your important files to PC, before running the Doctor.

*Note(Important):* In order to install apps from the WebOS store you will need to get the Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services.

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

*How to run the WebOS Doctor:*

1) Install Java

-Java must be installed in order for the TouchPad to communicate with your PC.

2) You *MUST* completely uninstall Android from the HP TouchPad before running the WebOS doctor. Remove Android by running the ACMEUinstaller2. Watch the following video for full uninstall instructions.

How to Uninstall Android or CyanogenMod on the HP TouchPad (All versions)

3) Download the latest 3.0.5 WebOS doctor application to your PC. If upgrading you can check your current version from WebOS by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version.

WebOS Doctor 3.0.0 to 3.0.5 Official Links

4) Put the tablet into WebOS recovery mode by doing the following:

-In WebOS Reboot the device by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ select "Reset options" choose restart.

-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode. Note the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Once in WebOS recovery mode connect your USB cable to the PC.

5) Now you're ready to run the WebOS Doctor app by clicking on the .jar file you downloaded in the previous step. Be sure that your tablet is fully charged and connected with the USB cable before starting this process. Running out of power or interrupting this process in anyway could brick your HP TouchPad. Please be careful and fully read the instructions before beginning.

-Double click the webosdoctor.jar file to launch the app

-Select your language then click next

-Accept the licence agreement, read the warning message then select next to begin the install.

-Be patient the process can take anywhere from 15min to 1hour to complete.


----------



## MikeDevenney

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi, Glad you liked the guide.... Well in step 1 I note that you should uninstall older versions before starting. I guess I can try making that note larger. It seems like you read that but didn't get around to watching the video. So watch the video and uninstall and reinstall. Who knows what kind of a mess was installed when you got the tablet, its always best to start fresh.


Will do, thanks again!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

MikeDevenney said:


> Will do, thanks again!


Have fun let us know how it works out for you, lots of great builds to choose from. There are some great extras you can get like an updated CWM or TWRP recovery packaged for us by iMarck90. Have a look in the OP and feel free to ask questions if you get stuck.


----------



## len207

MikeDevenney said:


> Hey there... first thing: Thanks for the easy to follow guide! I just bought a Touchpad from someone and didn't like the ROM they had on it so I followed the video and we're off and running! Problem is, I get an annoying popup error quite often that says, Unfortunately, the process android.process.acore has stopped. I assume that I did something wrong during or prior to the setup (not clearing the cache / dalvik or something along those lines?) but I'm new to the world of rooting and ROM'ing tablets so I'm just not sure. Is there a way to wipe the slate clean and do a fresh install using the ACME uninstaller?
> 
> Thanks and keep up the good work!
> 
> Mike D


Not just a Touchpad issue. Try going into apps > all apps, find contacts storage, clear data and reboot.


----------



## sissylyne

On a whim I googled hp touchpad android and found Roland's youtube video intructions. My touchpad had been collecting dust for more than a year since I purchased a couple ipads. It is so nice to have a fully functional tablet with worthwhile store. I just wanted to say thank you and mention that the donate links for devs are not working.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

sissylyne said:


> On a whim I googled hp touchpad android and found Roland's youtube video intructions. My touchpad had been collecting dust for more than a year since I purchased a couple ipads. It is so nice to have a fully functional tablet with worthwhile store. I just wanted to say thank you and mention that the donate links for devs are not working.


Welcome back, the HP Touchpad is a great device and the Android software for it has really matured. Thanks for taking the time to report the broken links, I've fixed them now.

Cheers


----------



## bigwavealex

Wanted to thank you for this post. Just upgraded 2 touchpads from cm7 to 10.1, the packaging of the bundles and the good instructions made it easy.


----------



## KarinJ

Your guide worked perfectly, thanks so much for maintaining this post (all the other articles I found had outdated or dead links). It worked like a dream. Your instructions were clear and the video made it even easier!

Thank you thank you thank you. :grin:


----------



## lippy lipkowski

If this has been addreeesed earlier in this thread I apologize. I was wondering if JcSullins 3kern test roms from20140105 and 20140125 are needing a media / data install or can they be dirty flashed over a working 10.1 jcsullins vpn snpshot from 20131210. thanks.


----------



## maxthesilent

I just added Evervolv to my HP Touchpad. I did a clean install but Evervolv keeps re-booting every 5-60 seconds of use. I tried a search to find a way to fix it but haven't yet. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

lippy lipkowski said:


> If this has been addreeesed earlier in this thread I apologize. I was wondering if JcSullins 3kern test roms from20140105 and 20140125 are needing a media / data install or can they be dirty flashed over a working 10.1 jcsullins vpn snpshot from 20131210. thanks.


Nope that's a non data media build, I have all the data media builds listed in the third post. Watch the video, I'm recommending doing a clean install then restoring your backups data partition but you could also test a dirty flash if you have a backup already.








maxthesilent said:


> I just added Evervolv to my HP Touchpad. I did a clean install but Evervolv keeps re-booting every 5-60 seconds of use. I tried a search to find a way to fix it but haven't yet. Any help is appreciated.


Uninstall and resinstall with the Roland Recommended CM10.1 package. I'm not sure why there are still rebooting issues but I would report that directly to flintman before uninstalling so you can give him alogcat.

*[ROM] Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3.1] [Nightlies] W/UMS support* By Flintman






*c]CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth. *(Roland Recommended)*


----------



## nevertells

maxthesilent said:


> I just added Evervolv to my HP Touchpad. I did a clean install but Evervolv keeps re-booting every 5-60 seconds of use. I tried a search to find a way to fix it but haven't yet. Any help is appreciated.


Make sure voice recognition is turned off. Check the OP of Evervolv's thread and you'll see where he explains what to do. Hopefully he will get this issue fixed eventually.


----------



## ath990

:grin: I have to say Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!! to everyone behind "*How to install Android The Easy Way". *

My touchpad is better than new!!!!!! I have about 27 GB of usable space and a brand new install of CM 10.2 and all my apps back!! I am one happy geek!

Again, thanks to all the real geeks (affectionally stated) who have put all of their time into making this guide simple and straightfoward and accurate! :grin:

:grin:


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Does anyone know if JC's 3kern 10.1 roms allow over clocking? My entry for 1782 mhz does not seem to work on the 20140125 10.1 3kern rom. Thanks devs!


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> Does anyone know if JC's 3kern 10.1 roms allow over clocking? My entry for 1782 mhz does not seem to work on the 20140125 10.1 3kern rom. Thanks devs!


What are you using to set the cpu clock? Been a while since using a 10.1 Rom. I do remember his snapshot builds did overclock, but they use a 2.xxx kernel. The KK Roms using 3.xxx kernels do have problems with overclocking. Flintman just did post a new build where he says he used a hack to get OC'ing working. Have not tried it yet.


----------



## littlecay

Registered simply to say thank you!

I just added Evervolv to my HP Touchpad. The packaging of the bundles and the good instructions made it easy. Now I have 4.3 installed and the power of all the apps available to make a little-used device, usable!

I hope I installed the right package! Brief testing showed everything working OK and I liked the idea of OTA Updates instead of updating with a PC!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> What are you using to set the cpu clock? Been a while since using a 10.1 Rom. I do remember his snapshot builds did overclock, but they use a 2.xxx kernel. The KK Roms using 3.xxx kernels do have problems with overclocking. Flintman just did post a new build where he says he used a hack to get OC'ing working. Have not tried it yet.


I just have a txt file in /data/local/userinit.d named 10cpu1570, although I don't think it matters what the file name is. If it is in that directory, and there is code in the text file the kernel grocks.....it gets executed. Mine has this in it.

#!/system/bin/sh
# set cpu max for both cores
echo 1782000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
echo 1782000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
#echo 1570000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
#echo 1570000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq

Originally I only had the 1570000 lines in there. I got the file from a post on a thread from some kernel dev. It was a discussion about the fact that the HP touchpad's Snapdragon cpu actually was designed and delivered at1570 mhz and HP underclocked it for conservative and battery life reasons, perhaps. Everybody was discussing various overclocking apps / methods, and the dev dropped a link to this file. Initially I had the 1570000 lines in there and the file remained unmodified. After lurking on a few more overclocking threads, I gathered that 1782 mhz was the highest speed I could get with this method. So I remmed out the 1570 lines and modified them for 1782 mhz.

It is super nice to do it this way. No software necessary and it remains through dirty flashes of rom versions. It is not working on JC's 20140125 3Kern 10.1, however, the Snapdragon's proper 1570 mhz is getting picked up by the 3.x kernel, so for those overclocking junkies, don't fret, 1570 isn't torture.....Thanks for getting back to me on it Nevertells.

Lip Lip Lip!!!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

By the Way......I know we are not supposed to endeavour to use Flash any further, but Flash on JC's 3kern 10.1 20140125 works quite well. Not 100 percent perfect, but that winkey blinkey poop is gone now..and the streams aren't only good on full screen. It works in a window now. Youtube seems flawless. I have been daily driving this rom for weeks now having full backups of cm10 and 10.1 2.x kern from JC and I keep going back to the 3kern 20140125. Very nice practicle speed increases. Tracks fast typing much nicer and is nowhere near as destroyed from the google auto search completion. Gets through it well. Speech recognition seem very close to realtime on this rom. Part of it is my 50/25 fiber's low latency, but it even worked nice on a 3g hotpot. Much more usable speech recog.....wringing my filthy hands and evil grinning in cintemplation of one more further refined release of this rom.

8)

Lip Lip Lip!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Y0 y0 y0!

JC HAS A C11 ROM UP ON GOO!!!

I AM GOING TO FILTHY FLASH IT OVER MY NICELY RUNNING 20140125 3KERN MOMENTARILY!!!

I WILL REPORT BACK SHORTLY!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Hmmmm....first Filthy phlash attempt failed. Got an error code 7 in clockworkmod. Redownloaded it to my pc and verified that it unzipped. So I am going to try again with the 2nd download.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Looks like a FILTHY PHLASH isn't going to do it. Unless 6.0.1.9 CWM is the trouble. I guess I will try an acme unisntall / install.


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> Looks like a FILTHY PHLASH isn't going to do it. Unless 6.0.1.9 CWM is the trouble. I guess I will try an acme unisntall / install.


You can't flash a CM11 rom with that version of clockworkmod. You will find what you need here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/116097-info-my-hp-tp-datamedia-recovery-rom-notes-install-guide-3-31-14/


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Ahhh thanks so much. The clean uninstall / reinstall with acme5m didn't do it either. Thanks for the info nevertells. Much appreciated. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## lippy lipkowski

I am garnishing from mpgrimm's thread on data / media builds that you CANNOT pull your apps from a non data / media build by restoring the data segment of a non-data / media nandroid or CWM / TWRP backups. Can someone let me know if that is correct? Thanks!


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> Ahhh thanks so much. The clean uninstall / reinstall with acme5m didn't do it either. Thanks for the info nevertells. Much appreciated. Have you tried it yet?


You are still doing it wrong. Here is the reader's digest version:

You need to thoroughly read the first 9 posts here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/116097-info-my-hp-tp-datamedia-recovery-rom-notes-install-guide-3-31-14/

Installing data/media Roms is very different than you are used to. Here is the reader's digest version:

Uninstall Android with ACMEUninstaller2

Boot to WebOS and use settings/device info/reset options/erase USB drive to remove everything off the SD card before using the resize zip

Note: be sure you move any files you don't want to loose to your PC before using the above step

Use ACMEInstaller5 to install Moboot and one of the data/media recoveries

Use recovery to flash a resize zip to move most ram from the media partition to the data partition

Then use recovery to flash the data/media rom and Gapps.

I would recommend using Moboot 0.3.8 and - *JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 DM touch 20140317 *

Personally I think installing either Flintman's Evervolv Android 4.4 or J.C. Sullins newest CM11 he just released today and a Gapps for Android 4.4. There are lots of them around.

You have got to slow down and learn how to properly install a data/media Rom. Another place to learn the ropes is here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-how-to-updateinstall-android-42-43-and-442-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/

Both Grimm and Rolanddeschain offer install packs to try to make acquiring the needed files easier. I personally prefer to download the individual files myself so I can check the MD5's and also make sure I am downloading the latest versions of the software. Most of what you need you will find on goo.im unless you want to use Flintman's Evervolv Roms. Now go read before you accidentally brick your TouchPad and good luck.

NT


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> I am garnishing from mpgrimm's thread on data / media builds that you CANNOT pull your apps from a non data / media build by restoring the data segment of a non-data / media nandroid or CWM / TWRP backups. Can someone let me know if that is correct? Thanks!


If that is what Grimm says, then take him at his word. As a rule, backups created with non-data/media recoveries are not compatible with data/media recoveries. You can always use Titanium Backup to save your user data and then restore with that after the new Rom is installed. Just remember only restore user data. Do not restore system data.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@lippy,
Like NT said, get the clean base with jc's DM cwm and moboot, resize for DM, flash ROM and gapps. 
An option that has 'some' success after a successful boot on a DM rom is to restore your previous rom's apps and app data from Titanium Backup to the newer data media ROM, but DO NOT restore any "system data" from TiBackup.
And if you have issues, you will need to reformat/factory reset from Cwm, clean flash, and re-setup from scratch with any restore.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## gbenrus25

jcsullins said:


> Could you give links to some of the others who have posted with this issue.
> 
> Also, please test to see if headphones work.


I also have this issue. Actually about 3 others posted it on this thread

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-on-the-hp-touchpad-the-easy-way/?view=findpost&p=1217697

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-on-the-hp-touchpad-the-easy-way/?view=findpost&p=1122606

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-on-the-hp-touchpad-the-easy-way/?view=findpost&p=1116452

It's really crazy that it works fine in CM9 but has these issues in CM10


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Boy I'll tell you something.....JC's 20140125 3krern cm10.1 rom is a real pleasure to operate. I have using it for daily driver now for more than 3 weeks and it has been holding up nice! Good low power draw. 3-5ma. What I initially thought was mild instability was an operator impatience protocol violation heh.

In other words, I was getting ahead of it. It is so nice and snappy, when you do get an occasional lag, you can misinterpret that as not having worked, for instance, for some reason, I'd say like once in 30 times or thereabouts.......if you swipe your pattern in too quickly after the display comes up after resuming from sleep, a lag long enough to seem like the software has failed takes place.

I found this out to be an odd lag and not a software error purely by accident. My 1.5 year old son John almost knocked the pad out of my hands when he ran at me yelling "dattie!! dattie!! (Yes the t's are purposeful cause tha is how he pronounces it heh) and almost took me down.

He is 27 pounds now so it took me by surprise. I almost went down hehe. So I set the thing down on the couch and scooped him up for a big hug. I thought the pad needed a reboot at that point because I was waiting for it to show the swipe when he attacked me.

Mamma got home from work right then so I metamorphisised into chopped liver and he beaked and borked and got away from me and over to his Mom. The tablet was sitting on Trebuchet when I picked it up. So I was like, hmmmmmmm perhaps it ISN'T crashing when it does that but is just hitting a weird lag.

So I tested it and sure enough it was repeatable. If I swiped in my pattern quickly, and very shortly after pushing the sleep / wake button, there is like a good 15-20 second lag befor you see the pattern you swiped actually display and then as soon as the swipe pattern finally displays, the session goes on with no ill effects. I even tested the mad impatient situation, where I would swipe, wait like 5 or 6 sec, swipe again, hit the power button......swipe again, almsot a guarenteed crash every time if you do that heh. Other than that little oddity and the 5 percent of Flash content I see malfunction, the rom rocks. Almost does flash as well as cm9 does......

I have a high end DVR set up for a client with 16 1080p cameras on it crunchin h.264. With HikVision's iVMS 4500 HD software, I can call up the live view, and BAZANG!!!!!! 16 full color 1080p images occupying a full screen 4x4 grid pops up, in VERY short order.

Double clicking on any individual image brings it full screen. Once about 7-10 seconds go by and buffering has a good resovior, the swtching back and forth is rather instantaneous. My Galaxy S4 quad core 1900 mhz with adreno 320 graphics can barely run that software for more the few seconds before it quits. NICE WORK JC DUDEMAN DUDE!! YUR HAXFU IS STR0NG!!! ALL OUR TOUCHPADS ARE BELONG TO YOU. YOU ARE Teh SHIZM00 [email protected]$$

I showed the principles who own that DVR, and their security Nazi the pad proudly displaying the full screen live 4x4 HD grid, and when I started clicking the images up to full screen and back to the 4x4 grid close to instantaneously, they almost fell off their chairs. Heh. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! Phun phun phun for everyone! Thanks JC. You and all the other devs rock. Kudos! This whole Android open source sceen rules. Thanks Roland and Nevertells and Mpgrimm and Dorregrey. Now I need to figure these data / media builds out cause I suspect cm11 may be even better.

Lip Lip Lip!!!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

So has anyone tried JC's CM11 Data Media rom yet? Thanks.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

lippy lipkowski said:


> So has anyone tried JC's CM11 Data Media rom yet? Thanks.


Yep. Has the 3.0 kernel also. Similar to Milaq's but sees both sdcards. Not sure about other differences.
[ROM] [4.4] [DM] [CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [04/05/14]

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> So has anyone tried JC's CM11 Data Media rom yet? Thanks.


Yup. Works fine for what I need it to do.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

So once I get this TP setup as a data/media installation, you can then proceed to FILTHY PHLASH subsequent roms on top just like non-data/medua installations, but you must only do the FILTHY PHLASH on top of a D/M with another D/M rom. So if I decided to go back to this really nicely working 20140125 Sullins' CM10.1 non-D/M rom, I would have to tear things down with acmeuninstaller and use acmeinstaller5m again and THEN I could restore my 10.1 non D/M via CWM 6. Correct?
JC has a third CM-11 rom up by the way. I'M TAKING THE PLUNGE!! WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## nevertells

You missed one important point, you should always make a nandroid backup before trying anything like this. And you should not mix CM data/media Roms with Evervolv data/media Roms. The rest of your pronouncement should be correct.

Good luck


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Oh my fret and woe......The CM11 rom really kicks fanny! BUT....as fate would have it, one of my daily drivers most important functions is of course, NETFLIX, Which, unfortunately seems to not function properly. Video is fuxored starting 1/3 of the way down the screen.....PITY! I am pretty sure it must be a known issue seeing Netflix's incredible popularity. I am just mentioning it in case no one noticed it yet. I am running the 20140409 JCSullins CM11.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Flintman's Evervolv 4.4 DM has a Netflix Persist hack and an earlier version of Netflix in the op (v3.2.1 build 1346 I think) that you may find works. By some dumb luck it seems to work for me on the earlier version, but not after a playstore update.

Be sure to use PA's 0 day Gapps pack ( ie mini) with Evervolv.
[GAPPS][4.4.x/4.3.x] OFFICIAL 0-Day PA-GOOGLE APPS (All ROM's)

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## djenner

Very nice, but "boot" is not a legitimate novacom command. See the attached screen-cap, which shows the command help menu built into novacom; there is no "boot" listed. I am using a new copy of novacom, downloaded from your supplied link. It appears I am not the only person who has encountered this problem in one or another variation.

Clearly folks have used this, but other folks have had problems. I would try it from my linux machine, but that has just gone a bit off, so not reliable.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

djenner said:


> Very nice, but "boot" is not a legitimate novacom command. See the attached screen-cap, which shows the command help menu built into novacom; there is no "boot" listed. I am using a new copy of novacom, downloaded from your supplied link. It appears I am not the only person who has encountered this problem in one or another variation.
> 
> Clearly folks have used this, but other folks have had problems. I would try it from my linux machine, but that has just gone a bit off, so not reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novacom commands.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novacom commands.jpg


Hi, is this a question, comment or a request for help? You can only post the picture once or it refuses to display(forum problem). Please clearly state your question and information. I'm guessing you just didn't fully read the instructions and decided the problem was my mistake and not yours... Did you see this note?

*Note(Important):* If you're unable to install Android and/or get a message like "failed to connect to server" you may have encountered a problem when installing either Java or Novacom. Disable your Antivirus/firewall software and try to uninstall and reinstall both Java or Novacom. If its still not working try another computer or laptop, this fixes the problem 99% of the time.﻿


----------



## mpullan

Never mind.....had the darn thing plugged into my pc...doesn't charge from there. put it in the touchpad charger and VROOM....a charging we shall go!!!

Hey, all...

Just wiped the Android off of my touchpad, did clean install with CM10.1 20131210 SNAP VPN mbt3.8 cminstall.zip. Everything came up, but....it's not charging. I checked Rolands tips/tweaks and the MTP is already checked under Settings/Storage/3 dots/MTP.

Marcus


----------



## Sonnig

Tried this a few hours ago. When I got to Step 2, was unable to download b, c, and d, but got a lot of adware and malware installed on my computer, at least one of which I haven't been able to delete.

I can't go through all the pages of comments, but glancing through did not notice others with this complaint.

I'll keep working on deleting barowware..., but wonder if I should try a less easy way and be able to avoid unwanted downloads?

Sonnig


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Sonnig said:


> Tried this a few hours ago. When I got to Step 2, was unable to download b, c, and d, but got a lot of adware and malware installed on my computer, at least one of which I haven't been able to delete.
> 
> I can't go through all the pages of comments, but glancing through did not notice others with this complaint.
> 
> I'll keep working on deleting barowware..., but wonder if I should try a less easy way and be able to avoid unwanted downloads?
> 
> Sonnig


Not sure how you managed to link to malware off instructions on the OP, but regardless, I jut want to help if possible. I will keep it brief since it is totally off topic. Safe mode with netwok support is the best way to tackle such software. The old standards of Mawarebytes, Spybot S&D, and Eset. Online scanner are the way to a clean system.

1. Mawarebytes version 2 stinks. There are quite a few links to 1.75 around still, which is what you want, even a 1.6 installer will work cause it will immediately go and suck up the 1.75 update as soon as you launch it. Watch yourself cause even fairly reputable places like Cnet have given way to ad-ware funded links on their pages and will foist a stupid download manager on you if you arnen't carefull.

2. Spybot version 2 stinks as well however, they do still have a link to 1.6.2 under the 2.0 download section. Go to download, home user, and scroll way down and you can find 1.6.2. Again, download, update and scan. WWW.spybot

3. Eset.com online scanner rocks. Go to east.com, scroll all the way to the bottom, in a text link along bottom of page click "Online Scanner". Download and install the eset smart installer, run it, and when it offers options check everything EXCEPT "USE A PROXY". The advanced section offers that and two other options, so click advanced and check all optima except the proxy. If you check the proxy the scanner will not work.

4. GOOD LUCK YOUNG JEDI!! USE THE FORCE!!!

Lip Lip Lip!!!!


----------



## nevertells

Continuing with the OT conversation here since not much else is being posted, Lip is totally correct in recommending that you run your malware programs while booted in Safe Mode. As good as the programs that he recommends are, there are some types of malware that just don't get properly removed unless one boots into Safe Mode first. Be sure that when you boot Safe Mode, select the version that supports a network connection. Good post Lip! :goodcry:


----------



## lippy lipkowski

/me says in the voice of the King of Rock and Roll (R) (TM) Elvis Presley "Well thangyu vera mush....."

SEMPER FI BITCHES!

8)


----------



## Delia

I just installed the CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)cminstall package with the instructions and this page, and it's working great, except the camera. Is there something special I need to do to get the camera working? The Camera app loads but there's no picture (I see the options and whatnot, but the actual camera part is black). If I try to switch to video, the Gallery app crashes. Any ideas how to fix it?

EDIT: Now when I open the camera app it says "can't connect to the camera". =(


----------



## nevertells

Have you checked the camera in WebOS?


----------



## Delia

nevertells said:


> Have you checked the camera in WebOS?


Actually, I hadn't. I just did and when I click the Camera app in webOS I get this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8zgehbihxegef0/IMG_20140508_213310.jpg

And it doesn't change, so I'm guess no, it doesn't. Guess I should uninstall and run the Doctor? =\


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Delia said:


> Actually, I hadn't. I just did and when I click the Camera app in webOS I get this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8zgehbihxegef0/IMG_20140508_213310.jpg
> 
> And it doesn't change, so I'm guess no, it doesn't. Guess I should uninstall and run the Doctor? =\


It could be hardware related if the camera doesn't work in WebOS. I seem to recall a few people mentioning that the camera wasn't working. They got it working again by gently pressing on the camera with a cloth. If you're feeling daring you could open it up and check the connection. Mpgrimm2 has a guide for adding a USB that tells you how to dissemble the TP. @ Nevertells and Mpgrimm, do you guys recall the fix for a loose camera by gently putting pressure on it?

Edit: Here's an HP TouchPad disassembly video


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> It could be hardware related if the camera doesn't work in WebOS. I seem to recall a few people mentioning that the camera wasn't working. They got it working again by gently pressing on the camera with a cloth. If you're feeling daring you could open it up and check the connection. Mpgrimm2 has a guide for adding a USB that tells you how to dissemble the TP. @ Nevertells and Mpgrimm, do you guys recall the fix for a loose camera by gently putting pressure on it?


Yup, place a finger on either side of the camera and press down firmly. Just don't try to play Superman when doing so. And yes, the other option is opening up the tablet. Use extreme care when doing so. Not for the technically challenged. :goodcry:


----------



## GwidionR

@delia: can you play videos or music under webOS? If not, the problem of the camera could be a problem with a corrupt media file on your media/internal partition.


----------



## TouchyTouchy

Well, I finally got back to this install and got it done yesterday (from a post here 3551 back in February)

Everything went smoothly once I had it al in place. I'm really glad I did this because there are several apps I need for work only available from Google Play.

One of these is called InspectorADE.

Since I am running evervolv 2.6.35 palm-tenderloin Android 4.3.1 on an HPtouchpad,
I dl this app InspectorADE and installed it this morning.
When I try to open it, I get:

"Unfortunately InspectorADE 3.7.15 has stopped"
with buttons to "Report" (I did) or "OK".

I sent an email to the app developer and let him/them know what I encountered, but as of now have not heard from them. I've uninstalled, rebooted, reinstalled, rebooted about 3-4 times and no luck.
Any ideas? Should I go the bug report route? Just unsure what to do.

I need to do 12 inspections for my work by Tuesday and this app IADE is the only way to report completion.
I tried to email [email protected]#1 to ask for direction, but it wasn't recognized in gmail.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Touchy, 
If you need maximum compatibility try the last version of CM9 (from 20130929 I think). Maybe Jc's CM10.1 VPN Snapshot build too, but I would start with CM9 first.
If you want specific support for Evervolv 4.3 you will need to post in Flintman's XDA thread but most of his development is currently on his two 4.4.2 KK builds (regular and data/media). Other than that it may be the app's issue. Does it work on any other android devices you have (what android and kernel version?)

As a quick reminder for regular builds only, you should be able to download the ROM and Gapps files to sdcard, make a backup in recovery (Jcsullins' Cwm 6.0.1.9 right?), format the 3 partitions (system, data, and cache), and flash the ROM and Gapps for a clean install.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Delia

GwidionR said:


> @delia: can you play videos or music under webOS? If not, the problem of the camera could be a problem with a corrupt media file on your media/internal partition.


I can play music. I tried to take video and watch it, but it doesn't seem like anything saves when I use the webOS camera... It looks like it's taking a photo or video, but I click the Gallery thing on the bottom left, and nothing shows. Go figure.



nevertells said:


> Yup, place a finger on either side of the camera and press down firmly. Just don't try to play Superman when doing so. And yes, the other option is opening up the tablet. Use extreme care when doing so. Not for the technically challenged. :goodcry:





RolandDeschain79 said:


> It could be hardware related if the camera doesn't work in WebOS. I seem to recall a few people mentioning that the camera wasn't working. They got it working again by gently pressing on the camera with a cloth. If you're feeling daring you could open it up and check the connection. Mpgrimm2 has a guide for adding a USB that tells you how to dissemble the TP. @ Nevertells and Mpgrimm, do you guys recall the fix for a loose camera by gently putting pressure on it?
> 
> Edit: Here's an HP TouchPad disassembly video


OMG Let me tell you, I felt pretty silly pressing in the camera. I was all like "this is never gonna work, I'm probably not even strong enough to push through this cover". And it didn't feel like it did anything, so I stopped and restarted cyanogen. AND THE CAMERA WORKED! I can't believe it was so simple... For some reason, though, the quality seems better when viewed in webOS then in cyanogen. But in the webOS, like I said above, I can't seem to save any images. Is there some special settings on cyanogen to get a higher quality? I have it set to super, but maybe there is something different I should do? Anyway, BIG THANKS!


----------



## TouchyTouchy

Thanks mpg2,

So, I can just follow Roland's uninstall steps and take off evervolv, replace it with CM9 and be good to go?

I just heard back from developer and he says the app won't work with a non-standard program.

He's going to put me in touch with a programmer and maybe get it sorted by Monday.

It wont' hurt to try the steps from RD in the meantime, right?

TT


----------



## Mpgrimm2

TouchyTouchy said:


> Thanks mpg2,
> So, I can just follow Roland's uninstall steps and take off evervolv, replace it with CM9 and be good to go?
> 
> It wont' hurt to try the steps from RD in the meantime, right?
> TT


Yes, you can follow Roland's steps to use AcmeUninstaller2 to completely remove Android and start over with the CM9 cminstall pack or since you have Moboot 3.8 and CWM 6.0.1.9 installed you can follow my previous suggestion:



Mpgrimm2 said:


> As a quick reminder for regular builds only, you should be able to download the ROM and Gapps files to sdcard, make a backup in recovery (Jcsullins' Cwm 6.0.1.9 right?), manually format the 3 partitions (system, data, and cache), and flash the cm-9-20130929-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip and matching gapps-ics-20120429 zip for a clean install.


You can get additional notes about using Jc's CWM 6.0.1.9 from the link in my signature.

Note: During install, CyanogenMod Roms do not delete any previous rom files from the /boot partition (like Evervolv does). When coming from an Evervolv or non-CyanogenMod rom these "leftover" files may cause limited space problems in /boot, especially if you decided to try and have both TWRP and CWM recoveries installed at the same time. As an extra step since you are moving from Evervolv to a CM rom, flash this specific file after flashing CM9 and Gapps from recovery....
JCs-update-boot-cm-default_Plus-DELETE-EV .zip - 143.89 KB (from post 5 of data/media Info thread).


----------



## TouchyTouchy

Got it done! Whoot! And it takes my app I was needing, plus xbmc. Many thanks Mpg!

Should I flash the A6 firmware after JC's boot default now?

(Still reading...)

EDIT:

OK, got the boot-default flashed. I get "command not found" when entering

*PmA6Updater -a * *or* *PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*

in Novaterm.

Tried reconnecting, disconnecting, recoonecting and same thing each time.


----------



## nevertells

TouchyTouchy said:


> Got it done! Whoot! And it takes my app I was needing, plus xbmc. Many thanks Mpg!
> Should I flash the A6 firmware after JC's boot default now?
> (Still reading...)
> 
> EDIT:
> OK, got the boot-default flashed. I get "command not found" when entering
> *PmA6Updater -a * *or* *PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
> in Novaterm.
> Tried reconnecting, disconnecting, recoonecting and same thing each time.


Try following Roland's instructions on how to update the A6 firmware from within WebOS, that way no PC required.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

TouchyTouchy said:


> Got it done! Whoot! And it takes my app I was needing, plus xbmc. Many thanks Mpg!
> Should I flash the A6 firmware after JC's boot default now?
> (Still reading...)
> 
> EDIT:
> OK, got the boot-default flashed. I get "command not found" when entering
> *PmA6Updater -a * *or* *PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
> in Novaterm.
> Tried reconnecting, disconnecting, recoonecting and same thing each time.


Just a thought but if you don't have abnormally high battery, there isn't really a need to flash the A6 fw. I have never done it, but I have ran webos Dr once, which also flashes the A6 (never, never run webos Dr without running ACMEuninstaller2 to remove android first! )

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## TouchyTouchy

Sorry man, I've searched all over and the only RD instructions I can find involve teathering to a PC.

I've tried here, xda and web in general and nothing about "no PC required".

Unless those instructions are within a particular video as another method?



> Just a thought but if you don't have abnormally high battery, there isn't really a need to flash the A6 fw.


I just installed Battery Monitor yest, so just now getting a 24 hr. history with overnight sleep (non wi-fi).


----------



## nevertells

TouchyTouchy said:


> Sorry man, I've searched all over and the only RD instructions I can find involve teathering to a PC.
> I've tried here, xda and web in general and nothing about "no PC required".
> Unless those instructions are within a particular video as another method?


Since you already have Novacom installed on your PC, all you have to do is follow the last part of this instruction from the OP about flashing A6 firmware. You probably already have Preware installed too, so all you have to do is use that to install Wterm.

How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:
[Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2

"1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java, Novacom and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java and Novacom, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter one of the following commands:
PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00
PmA6Updater -a (Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware using method 2 and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad. "


TouchyTouchy said:


> Sorry man, I've searched all over and the only RD instructions I can find involve teathering to a PC.
> I've tried here, xda and web in general and nothing about "no PC required".
> Unless those instructions are within a particular video as another method?


----------



## TouchyTouchy

> You probably already have Preware installed too, so all you have to do is use that to install Wterm.


 I've never been able to get past the password bug in WOSQI to get to Preware,homebrew. So, it's not in my dl's.

Now, I've got bigger fish to fry with CM9, while it installed and opened the app I was having trouble with in evervolv (IADE), now it stops when I try to upload photos.

I guess the next thing to try is CM10 and see if that will comply with full function.

EDIT: Just got an email from dev and he said, "Only thing we got for you is put stock Android back on the device."


----------



## nevertells

TouchyTouchy said:


> I've never been able to get past the password bug in WOSQI to get to Preware,homebrew. So, it's not in my dl's.
> 
> Now, I've got bigger fish to fry with CM9, while it installed and opened the app I was having trouble with in evervolv (IADE), now it stops when I try to upload photos.
> 
> I guess the next thing to try is CM10 and see if that will comply with full function.
> 
> EDIT: Just got an email from dev and he said, "Only thing we got for you is put stock Android back on the device."


Have you ever had this app "InspectorADE" working via Android on any version of CM on the TouchPad?

If you are going to try another version of CM, I would try J.C. Sullin's CM10.1 Bluetooth or VPN snapshot.


----------



## TouchyTouchy

NT,

No, evervolv wouldn't touch it, CM9 installed it and did all the text, forms (.pdf) stuff, but stopped at photo loading.

dev says he is ruunning 4.4.2, so should I try RDs from here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-how-to-updateinstall-android-42-43-and-442-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/

or J.C.'s 10.1??

Gotta have this done before noon Tuesday!!

(If there is another forum that would be better for this topic, lmk)

Thanks


----------



## lippy lipkowski

TouchyTouchy said:


> NT,
> No, evervolv wouldn't touch it, CM9 installed it and did all the text, forms (.pdf) stuff, but stopped at photo loading.
> 
> dev says he is ruunning 4.4.2, so should I try RDs from here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-how-to-updateinstall-android-42-43-and-442-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/
> or J.C.'s 10.1??
> Gotta have this done before noon Tuesday!!
> 
> (If there is another forum that would be better for this topic, lmk)
> Thanks


does anyone else suspect touchy has hardware issues related to the camera? Seems like it to me based on the entirity of what I have read.


----------



## gedi223

touchpad not installing nightlies.

I obtained two touchpads and did a clean install by using acmeuninstaller2, followed by a webos complete erase, and then acmeinstaller5e for evervolv using the easy guide.

On one, I recently downloaded the latest nightly under the updater in settings, but cwm will does not flash the file. When I boot into recovery, it can't find the evodirectory under downloads. Current cwm is 6.0.1.9

On the second one, it won't even boot into recovery from the update, it goes straight to evervolv under moboot. When I select recovery on boot, it also can not find the files.

Any suggestions? I have even went so far as to run the uninstall, clean install process again.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

gedi223 said:


> touchpad not installing nightlies.
> 
> I obtained two touchpads and did a clean install by using acmeuninstaller2, followed by a webos complete erase, and then acmeinstaller5e for evervolv using the easy guide.
> 
> On one, I recently downloaded the latest nightly under the updater in settings, but cwm will does not flash the file. When I boot into recovery, it can't find the evodirectory under downloads. Current cwm is 6.0.1.9
> 
> On the second one, it won't even boot into recovery from the update, it goes straight to evervolv under moboot. When I select recovery on boot, it also can not find the files.
> 
> Any suggestions? I have even went so far as to run the uninstall, clean install process again.


Hi, the Evervolv updater is notorious for showing the wrong build as an available update. Its likely showing you an Android 4.4.2 data media build that cannot be installed from a non data media recovery. No where in my instructions does it tell you to erase WebOS so I don't know why you would do that. Have a look at the below thread that will teach you how to update your build by flashing the rom and gapps files through recovery. I would recommend uninstalling Evervolv 4.3.1 and installing CM10.1, its more stable than Evervolv 4.3.1 or move up to the better non data media Evervolv 4.4.2 build listed in my thread below. Have fun

*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 Builds on the HP TouchPad*


----------



## gedi223

Thank you, I will try that and switch over to the cm10.1 Not sure why I chose the evervolv one.

As for the full webos erase, the touchpads were registered to someone else, so I needed them clean so I could register it to my account


----------



## Aborath

Just wanted to say thanks for the guide, Roland. Just setup my Touchpad last night, and 4.2.2 is working perfectly. Are there any tweaks that you recommend, beyond installing the OS?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

gedi223 said:


> Thank you, I will try that and switch over to the cm10.1 Not sure why I chose the evervolv one.
> 
> As for the full webos erase, the touchpads were registered to someone else, so I needed them clean so I could register it to my account


No problem :grin: Oh I see you got the tablet second hand and want to clear that information. I would recommend making a backup first as you will need to uninstall android before running the doctor. After running the doctor you can log into WebOS and setup your account. I've added some info below about tweaking your WebOS performance. Its also now possible to remove WebOS with Jcsullins new TPToolbox app but I like having the dual OS :grin:

Once you have made your backup uninstalled android and run the doctor, then you can reinstall android and restore that backup to get everything back to the way it is now.

zuhGcXSoXjc[/MEDIA]]*How to make a Nandroid backup video*





*How and when to Use the WebOS Doctor **(Important):*





*


Spoiler



Q: What's the WebOS Doctor and when should I use it?

wFAIJiS8g4o[/MEDIA]]Click Here to Watch the Full Step by Step Video:

The WebOS Doctor is a program that has two main functions for HP TouchPad users. It can either update your version of WebOS or fix problems with a damaged WebOS by completely reinstalling it. If WebOS no longer boots or apps and preware have stopped working correctly, then you will need to resinstall WebOS with the Doctor. A failed or interrupted attempt at changing the partition sizes with WebOS preware app Tailor may cause these problems. To check what version of WebOS is currently installed go to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version

Note(Important): You MUST uninstall Android before running the WebOS doctor. Failing to remove Android before running the Doctor can result in the process becoming stuck at 8-12% and potentially bricking the device. If you are currently stuck visit the thread below for information about fixing the problem. If you're unable to use the tablet at all follow the instructions in Jcsullins TPDebrick thread.


*


Spoiler



*The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)*
* 
Note(Important): Running the Doctor will completely wipe all personal information, applications and preware from the TouchPad. Media like music and movies will not be affected. However I would recommend backing your important files to PC, before running the Doctor.

Note(Important): In order to install apps from the WebOS store you will need to get the Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services.
[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

How to run the WebOS Doctor:

1) Install Java
-Java must be installed in order for the TouchPad to communicate with your PC.

2) You MUST completely uninstall Android from the HP TouchPad before running the WebOS doctor. Remove Android by running the ACMEUinstaller2. Watch the following video for full uninstall instructions.
How to Uninstall Android or CyanogenMod on the HP TouchPad (All versions)

3) Download the latest 3.0.5 WebOS doctor application to your PC. If upgrading you can check your current version from WebOS by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version.
WebOS Doctor 3.0.0 to 3.0.5 Official Links

4) Put the tablet into WebOS recovery mode by doing the following:
-In WebOS Reboot the device by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ select "Reset options" choose restart. 
-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode. Note the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Once in WebOS recovery mode connect your USB cable to the PC.

5) Now you're ready to run the WebOS Doctor app by clicking on the .jar file you downloaded in the previous step. Be sure that your tablet is fully charged and connected with the USB cable before starting this process. Running out of power or interrupting this process in anyway could brick your HP TouchPad. Please be careful and fully read the instructions before beginning.
-Double click the webosdoctor.jar file to launch the app
-Select your language then click next
-Accept the licence agreement, read the warning message then select next to begin the install.
-Be patient the process can take anywhere from 15min to 1hour to complete.*





*Additional WebOS Preware Performance Tweaks:*
*I would highly recommend doing the following tweaks. Read the full instructional guide in the link below:*



Spoiler



HP TouchPad Setup Guide Part 1: Speed Up Your Tablet With Preware, Homebrew & Patches [WebOS]

*How to install Preware*

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java, Novacom and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java and Novacom, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter one of the following commands:
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a* (Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares) 
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.
Note: If you input the command and get a message saying it said can't open the A6 device, then try toggling developer mode off and on.

*Download and install the following packages from Preware:*
You should see a noticeable speed improvement while using WebOS. Also a few apps to improve functionality. 
Note* You will need to reboot the device after installing most of these packages:

*-EOM Overlord Monitoring
-Muffle System Logging
-Remove Dropped Packet Logging
-Unset CFQ IQ Scheduler
-Unthrottle Download Manager
-Increase Touch Sensitivity and Smoothness 10
-Quiet Powerd Messages (sic)
-Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
-Advanced Rest Options
-Disk Cache Mod
-Unhide Developer Mode Icon
-Reduce Minimum Brightness
-CyBoot
-Ad Blocker OR Max Block - Do not install both.
-Private Browsing (adds an option to your browser)*

*Reduce Logging & Patch 'em Up:*
This patch require you to log into Skype with the "Phone and Video Calls" app. 
Once there place a call to this number using the dialer type: "##5647#" 
A logging window will launch, choose to "Clear Logs" first then "Change Logging Levels" and setting logging to "minimal". 
Once done, exit the app - your logging levels are now changed.

If you have never used Preware you can watch this video about Flashing the HP Touchpads A6 Firmware.
You will also learn how to use the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software to install Preware.
Both of these procedures are highly recommended and can be done as part of your post apocalyptic WebOS Survival.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Aborath said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the guide, Roland. Just setup my Touchpad last night, and 4.2.2 is working perfectly. Are there any tweaks that you recommend, beyond installing the OS?


Thank you for your feedback :emoji_u1f603: Most people are interested in adding support for flash or Netflix. You can also save some extra battery life by disabling locational services.

Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.
Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

*Optional Patches, Tweaks, and Customization's (Not included):*

Spoiler

*(Optional)Add flash Support for Android:*
jd35BbUmRKg[/MEDIA]][video]How to Install the Adobe Flash Player on Any Android Device 2.3-4.4 
*Note: *Official flash support for Android was removed after CM9(Android 4.0.2).
-You can add support back by installing the Flash apk file and using a supported Web Browser.
-To use Nexfix properly it's recommend to use CM9.
Main Adobe Flash Player Archive Flash Player for, Android 4.0-4.3 and 2.x+ versions:





*(Optional) Updated CWM(6.0.2.8) and TWRP(2.6.3.0) Recovery flashable .zips:*
iMarck90 has packaged the latest CWM6 and TWRP recoverys into flashable zips. Download the latest version of CWM and TWRP then flash it through your current recovery to install them: Watch this video to learn all about using TWRP recovery: How to flash Roms, Gapps packages & .zip files with TWRP! 

*Recovery Download:*
*TWRP 2.6.3.0*
*ClockworkMOD 6.0.2.8*

*(Optional) Additional ACMEInstaller versions by iMarck90:*
iMarck90 has modified the ACMEInstaller to work with TWRP and Milaqs CM builds. Checkout his thread below for full details and instructions. 
*Note:* Milaqs CM10.2 builds requires additional partition changes and the installation of the Data media CWM. Full install information is covered in my How to update/upgrade Android thread here:

*ACMEInstaller4 Testing and other things..*

*(Optional) Roland's Custom HP TouchPad Boot Animations:*
*[Boot Animation] Roland's HP TouchPad Custom Boot Videos (XDA Thread)*
A variety of fun Boot Animations to enhance your TouchPad Boot experience here:


----------



## Paradiso

Help, please!

I have a 16GB TouchPad and I'm trying to install an Android 4.4.2 Data Media build. I completely uninstalled CM7 and cleaned the sdcard through WebOS. Then I installed Jcsullins DM-CWM Recovery and Moboot. This all went perfectly fine. Things fall apart with the partitions. I clicked on the link listed for 16GB TouchPads by Grandular and Zippyshare says the file name is 32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Grandular_data_resize_12228-0.1.zip. To me, that sounded like it was for the 32 and 64 GB versions so I went to the link listed for Grandular's thread and downloaded the 10752-0.1.zip file. I flash this through CWM and then Tailor reports my media partition as 1.352GB and data as 10.5GB. This is where things go wrong. After I change the partitions, I cannot add any files to the TouchPad through USB mode. I get an error message in Windows about bad parameters. The only way to fix this is to uninstall everything I just installed and start over.

The second time I went through this, I transferred Jcsullin's CM 11 and gapps with Grandular's partition zip. I flashed the partition zip, rebooted and went back into CWM to install Android but now I can't mount sdcard1. I also can't add files to the TouchPad in USB mode again.

Something with the partition is going wrong but I can't figure out what it is. Am I using the wrong file? Did I miss a step? Does it have something to do with CWM asking me if I want to root my device? I've been saying no.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Paradiso said:


> Help, please!
> 
> I have a 16GB TouchPad and I'm trying to install an Android 4.4.2 Data Media build. I completely uninstalled CM7 and cleaned the sdcard through WebOS. Then I installed Jcsullins DM-CWM Recovery and Moboot. This all went perfectly fine. Things fall apart with the partitions. I clicked on the link listed for 16GB TouchPads by Grandular and Zippyshare says the file name is 32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Grandular_data_resize_12228-0.1.zip. To me, that sounded like it was for the 32 and 64 GB versions so I went to the link listed for Grandular's thread and downloaded the 10752-0.1.zip file. I flash this through CWM and then Tailor reports my media partition as 1.352GB and data as 10.5GB. This is where things go wrong. After I change the partitions, I cannot add any files to the TouchPad through USB mode. I get an error message in Windows about bad parameters. The only way to fix this is to uninstall everything I just installed and start over.
> 
> The second time I went through this, I transferred Jcsullin's CM 11 and gapps with Grandular's partition zip. I flashed the partition zip, rebooted and went back into CWM to install Android but now I can't mount sdcard1. I also can't add files to the TouchPad in USB mode again.
> 
> Something with the partition is going wrong but I can't figure out what it is. Am I using the wrong file? Did I miss a step? Does it have something to do with CWM asking me if I want to root my device? I've been saying no.


Hi Thanks for reporting that the wrong link in this thread, I had fixed it up in the update thread but forget about it here :O

You'll have to wipe the USB drive in WebOS each time you attempt to flash the partition changing zips. If something goes wrong you'll have to uninstall android, wipe the USB drive, then start over with the process. However Jcsullins TPToolbox is now available and can make this process easier. This is the solution we've all been waiting for, its new so I don't have a video yet but the thread can guide you through the procedure. The TPToolbox can allow you to remove WebOS by doing a complete data reset. You can keep it by uninstalling android then running the toolbox or by using these instructions again but wipe the USB drive this time. Just ignore the CWM asking about root, just say yes and exit. It will keep asking each time you install a new rom, I haven't seen anyone explain why that keeps happening but it appears to be harmless.


----------



## Paradiso

Thanks for the response but I just came here to say I figured out the problem. I have too many WebOS apps. I tried flashing Grandular's 88192-0.1.zip and I was able to finish installing CM11! I've got everything downloaded again, flashed the A6 firmware and applied the Netflix fix. Almost everything is working perfectly.

My only problem now is that my computer won't let me add files when I attach the TouchPad via USB in Android. My computer recognizes it, installs a driver for it, gives me the option to eject it and charges it but I can't access it to add or remove files. I've tried MTP, PTP and turning on debugging mode.

I have a Nexus 5 which I can access just fine in MTP mode but the TouchPad just isn't working. I did not have this problem when I was running CM9. (I think I wrote CM7 in my first post but it used to run CM9: ICS.)

I've looked at the Toolbox but I do like WebOS.


----------



## jcsullins

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi Thanks for reporting that the wrong link in this thread, I had fixed it up in the update thread but forget about it here :O
> 
> You'll have to wipe the USB drive in WebOS each time you attempt to flash the partition changing zips. If something goes wrong you'll have to uninstall android, wipe the USB drive, then start over with the process. However Jcsullins TPToolbox is now available and can make this process easier. This is the solution we've all been waiting for, its new so I don't have a video yet but the thread can guide you through the procedure. The only downside is that it calls for you to remove WebOS, if you want to keep it just try these instructions again but wipe the USB drive this time. Just ignore the CWM asking about root, just say yes and exit. It will keep asking each time you install a new rom, I haven't seen anyone explain why that keeps happening but it appears to be harmless.


TPToolbox does not require you to remove webOS.

It allows you to remove webOS if you want, but does not require it.


----------



## FadedAce

How do i change from evervolv to cm 10.1? do i have to uninstall android? and will that delete all my apps?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jcsullins said:


> TPToolbox does not require you to remove webOS.
> 
> It allows you to remove webOS if you want, but does not require it.


Thank you for the clarification and the excellent Toolbox. I was under the impression that the complete data rest was a required step in the process. I guess you could just as easily uninstall android and run the Toolbox; which I believe would just leave WebOS + enough free space to install roms and gapps. I still enjoy using WebOS from time to time :emoji_u1f604:


----------



## RolandDeschain79

FadedAce said:


> How do i change from evervolv to cm 10.1? do i have to uninstall android? and will that delete all my apps?


Have a look at the update guide here

*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 Builds on the HP TouchPad*

Doing a clean install, which is recommended, will delete all your user data but the apps can be auto downloaded from the Play Store. You could attempt to do an advanced restore of the data partition but that's generally not recommended when switching from AOSP to CM roms. The guide will explain the details and there are videos to show you the procedure.

This is clean install video. Its ok to do a dirty flash when updating from one build of the same rom but best to do a clean install when switching roms.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Roland.....First off you dedication and hard work on your explanations and videos is utterly superb! You most positively reside in the gentlemen and scholars category in my world. That said, after careful reading of your data / media explanatory text you included this explanation of JC and Philz Clockworkmod touch interface enabled recovery (OH MY GOD WHAT NICE WORK GUYS!!!!!!!)

"If you wish to go back to your previous setup you can use the new Jcsullins and Philz Touch DM-CWM recoveries to restore your older nandroid backups. Jcsullins and Philz DM-CWM recoveries can see both SDcards while restoring your backups. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1. Note that due to the larger size of data media, backups you cannot advanced restore the data partition of a data media back up on a non data media rom. Please leave our talented developers some feedback in their respective threads."

The question I have is this:

I am currently running JC's 20140409 cm11 (NICE ROM DUDE!)

If I restore my 10.1 non data/media build of JC's last 3kern test ROM, will the JC/Phil's touch enabled clockworkmod reschwing my partitions to a non data format, and if I go back to the 20140409 cm11, will it reschwing the partitions back to data/media configuration?

For that matter, does JC/Phil's touch enabled clockworkmod KNOW what type of build any given ROM is and does it automatically reschwing the partitions for ANY Touchpad Android Roms?

Additionally, what preparation do I need to make to go back to the 10.1 I am assuming I need to wipe the OS before restoring one or the other that I have backed up, but there are quite a few options for such clearing activities in JC/Philz touch enabled clockworkmod. So I am looking for a bump in the right direction.

Thanks so much for all your hard work gents. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

jcsullins said:


> TPToolbox does not require you to remove webOS.
> 
> It allows you to remove webOS if you want, but does not require it.


Thanks for TPToolbox JC. Cool software!

Any idea why Netflix errs on the Graphics on your last CM11 20140409?? It Launches, and plays but the graphics are largely munched. Just looking to see if you or anyone close to you knows of a particular version of Netflix that will run on the 20140409 CM11. Thanks man.

FYI I found that the version 2 Netflix apps are able to stream on this rom but the graphics are not real nice. Some chop and some pixelation. Enough to make for wanting the more recent version 3 app.


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> "If you wish to go back to your previous setup you can use the new Jcsullins and Philz Touch DM-CWM recoveries to restore your older nandroid backups. Jcsullins and Philz DM-CWM recoveries can see both SDcards while restoring your backups. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1. Note that due to the larger size of data media, backups you cannot advanced restore the data partition of a data media back up on a non data media rom. Please leave our talented developers some feedback in their respective threads."
> 
> The question I have is this:
> 
> I am currently running JC's 20140409 cm11 (NICE ROM DUDE!)
> 
> If I restore my 10.1 non data/media build of JC's last 3kern test ROM, will the JC/Phil's touch enabled clockworkmod reschwing my partitions to a non data format, and if I go back to the 20140409 cm11, will it reschwing the partitions back to data/media configuration?
> 
> For that matter, does JC/Phil's touch enabled clockworkmod KNOW what type of build any given ROM is and does it automatically reschwing the partitions for ANY Touchpad Android Roms?
> 
> Additionally, what preparation do I need to make to go back to the 10.1 I am assuming I need to wipe the OS before restoring one or the other that I have backed up, but there are quite a few options for such clearing activities in JC/Philz touch enabled clockworkmod. So I am looking for a bump in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your hard work gents. It is greatly appreciated.


Do not mix data/media and non-data/media Roms. I don't recommend using a data/media recovery to try to install a non-data/media Rom. If you don't want a data/media Rom installed, use ACMEUninstaller2 to remove everything and then follow the old tried and true instructions provided by Roland to install the CM10.1 Rom of your choice. I think I understand you made a nandroid backup, so just get the same Rom you had before installed and then restore the backup and you are back where you were.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Do not mix data/media and non-data/media Roms. I don't recommend using a data/media recovery to try to install a non-data/media Rom. If you don't want a data/media Rom installed, use ACMEUninstaller2 to remove everything and then follow the old tried and true instructions provided by Roland to install the CM10.1 Rom of your choice. I think I understand you made a nandroid backup, so just get the same Rom you had before installed and then restore the backup and you are back where you were.


Hey Nevertells I'm trying to send you something but it looks like your inbox is full

Checkout the new thread here!

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way" (DM and Non-DM)*


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey Nevertells I'm trying to send you something but it looks like your inbox is full


Sorry about that, cleaned up my inbox!


----------



## vaccdroid

Quick question , been away for a while and have not used my Touchpad in a few months. Using 10.1-20131207-snapshot-bluetooth-tenderloin seems stable. Is this still a good rom to use or would I be better off with a newer 4.2 Rom. I see other in the OP and was debating installing one of them. And If I decided to install one over what I have , since they are both 4,2 can i just flash it over the older one ? (Ofcourse doing a Nano backup first.) . Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vaccdroid said:


> Quick question , been away for a while and have not used my Touchpad in a few months. Using 10.1-20131207-snapshot-bluetooth-tenderloin seems stable. Is this still a good rom to use or would I be better off with a newer 4.2 Rom. I see other in the OP and was debating installing one of them. And If I decided to install one over what I have , since they are both 4,2 can i just flash it over the older one ? (Ofcourse doing a Nano backup first.) . Thanks.


You are correct, the build you have is stable and has a nice low battery drain during sleep. Switching to the slightly newer build wouldn't really be much of a difference. You might want to checkout some of the newer Kitkat builds. They're coming along nicely but your current build is pretty solid. The Bluetooth support in your current build is more stable than the Kitkat builds but other than that most things function equally as well. You should take a look at Jcsullins new Touchpad Toolbox, its a great tool that makes installing new builds Super easy. I've just added a new Rom Guide thread the lists the details about the newer Kitkat builds. Have a look and don't forget to stop by Jcsullins main thread and thank him for his incredible work.

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"*

*Touchpad Toolbox Main Thread By Jcsullins*


----------



## vaccdroid

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You are correct, the build you have is stable and has a nice low battery drain during sleep. Switching to the slightly newer build wouldn't really be much of a difference. You might want to checkout some of the newer Kitkat builds. They're coming along nicely but your current build is pretty solid. The Bluetooth support in your current build is more stable than the Kitkat builds but other than that most things function equally as well. You should take a look at Jcsullins new Touchpad Toolbox, its a great tool that makes installing new builds Super easy. I've just added a new Rom Guide thread the lists the details about the newer Kitkat builds. Have a look and don't forget to stop by Jcsullins main thread and thank him for his incredible work.
> 
> *[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"*
> 
> *Touchpad Toolbox Main Thread By Jcsullins*


Thanks, I am going to take a look at them. Again I appreciate the tip and help.


----------



## nevertells

vaccdroid said:


> Quick question , been away for a while and have not used my Touchpad in a few months. Using 10.1-20131207-snapshot-bluetooth-tenderloin seems stable. Is this still a good rom to use or would I be better off with a newer 4.2 Rom. I see other in the OP and was debating installing one of them. And If I decided to install one over what I have , since they are both 4,2 can i just flash it over the older one ? (Ofcourse doing a Nano backup first.) . Thanks.


I strongly concur with Roland. If you like functionality and stability, stay with the one you are using now. If you don't mind the experimental nature of later builds including CM11, just be sure to thoroughly read up on how to install. It's quite different from the way we have been doing things all these years.


----------



## Doug_M

Hi all,

I've recently acquired a Touchpad and I've been having issues with "please release key(s)". This is not a 4g/3g model, just the basic 16gb. I've checked the keys over and I don't believe any are actually stuck. However, while in webOS I noticed that the volume down key does not work. This is likely causing the issue. So I tried removing the code in moboot.c that does the checking and recompiling but when I use the resulting uImage all I get is a never ending HP logo.

So I discovered that while moboot is a no go, TWRP and Phil's CWM work (when run over usb via novacom). However, once in either TWRP or CWM, they cannot reboot without getting back to the "please release key(s)". So I am stuck "tether booting" to get Android up and running (installed KitKat via the data media method and it works great, thanks for the guide Roland).

So am I stuck with this method because of the non-working volume down, or is there some other trick left to try?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## nevertells

Doug_M said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently acquired a Touchpad and I've been having issues with "please release key(s)". This is not a 4g/3g model, just the basic 16gb. I've checked the keys over and I don't believe any are actually stuck. However, while in webOS I noticed that the volume down key does not work. This is likely causing the issue. So I tried removing the code in moboot.c that does the checking and recompiling but when I use the resulting uImage all I get is a never ending HP logo.
> 
> So I discovered that while moboot is a no go, TWRP and Phil's CWM work (when run over usb via novacom). However, once in either TWRP or CWM, they cannot reboot without getting back to the "please release key(s)". So I am stuck "tether booting" to get Android up and running (installed KitKat via the data media method and it works great, thanks for the guide Roland).
> 
> So am I stuck with this method because of the non-working volume down, or is there some other trick left to try?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doug


I would think if you installed the touch version of CWM, the inoperative volume key would not be as big an issue.


----------



## Doug_M

nevertells said:


> I would think if you installed the touch version of CWM, the inoperative volume key would not be as big an issue.


Well the inoperative key isn't an issue in terms of navigation as CWM (and TWRP which I tried is also touch) will cycle if you go in one direction. The problem is the "please release key(s)" that I can't get past.

I had a look at the source for moboot and it seems simple to remove the key check routine that triggers "please release key(s)" but I couldn't successfully set up a cross compiler environment to re-build it.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Doug_M said:


> Well the inoperative key isn't an issue in terms of navigation as CWM (and TWRP which I tried is also touch) will cycle if you go in one direction. The problem is the "please release key(s)" that I can't get past.
> 
> I had a look at the source for moboot and it seems simple to remove the key check routine that triggers "please release key(s)" but I couldn't successfully set up a cross compiler environment to re-build it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doug


Hi Doug,

Have you considered that the volume key might just be stuck internally with something sticky? Little fingers often track dirt and goo in unwanted places, if you have kids around this might be the problem. I know its quite a bit of work but if you have no other option them maybe you should see if you can fix or replace the button yourself. Here's a disassembly video that might help, you could ask Mpgrimm2 about it too since hes done some modding of his HP TP. Good luck getting it fixed :grin:


----------



## nevertells

Doug_M said:


> Well the inoperative key isn't an issue in terms of navigation as CWM (and TWRP which I tried is also touch) will cycle if you go in one direction. The problem is the "please release key(s)" that I can't get past.
> 
> I had a look at the source for moboot and it seems simple to remove the key check routine that triggers "please release key(s)" but I couldn't successfully set up a cross compiler environment to re-build it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doug


Well, as Roland suggests, opening up the TouchPad to see what is happening is what needs to be done. I suspect that replacing the offending volume assembly will be what has to be done. I doubt that you will find a part short of someone selling a TouchPad for parts. From what others say, opening one up is a daunting task, not for the technically challenged. Even if you could fix Moboot, what happens when you are running Android. It may not stop you from browsing, but you will not be able to have audio for music and videos.


----------



## Doug_M

Roland, yeah I suppose I could do that but I'd rather live with the "tether boot" than risk damaging something. It could be an easy fix and everything works out fine, but I just got this TouchPad last month! That and I'm too cheap to buy another TouchPad for parts. :emoji_u1f603:

Nevertells, while the volume down button doesn't work, it is not stuck either. Plus volume up works and when you press that you're just a tap away from the volume settings if you want to lower it.

Well, thanks guys. I'm going to take the easy road and live with it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

New Super Easy Way Guide and video available

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"(DM & Non-DM)*


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

Hello,

First of all, thank you for taking the time to make this wonderful guide!

I pulled my HP Touchpad out of storage. It has been sitting there for over an year.

Which is the most STABLE ROM to use? I plan to update the device and then give it away to my little cousin.

Thanks!


----------



## kmcoch

Hi all, I have a really old version of CM on my Touchpad, I'm running Android 4.1.2. I'm now getting the "out of storage space" error whenever I do app updates. So, my question is, should I just update to the latest version of Android, the Evervolv rom rather than just do the fix for adding more internal storage space? Does the newer version address that issue?


----------



## nevertells

kmcoch said:


> Hi all, I have a really old version of CM on my Touchpad, I'm running Android 4.1.2. I'm now getting the "out of storage space" error whenever I do app updates. So, my question is, should I just update to the latest version of Android, the Evervolv rom rather than just do the fix for adding more internal storage space? Does the newer version address that issue?


So you are running an older version of JellyBean. To successfully install the "Fix", you are going to have to make a nandroid backup of your current install, save a copy on your PC. Remove Android with ACMEUninstaller2 and reinstall 4.1.2, Moboot 0.3.8 and CWM6 using ACMEInstaller5. Flash the fix, reboot to initialize the fix and then restore your backup.

Otherwise, you have a couple of options. Use J.C. Sullins toolbox to install 4.1.2 or install one of the data/media versions of Android, preferably his version of CM11 either his 0409 snapshot or 0625 snapshot . Either way, you are going to have to learn how to use his toolbox and decide whether you want to keep WebOs installed or remove it. If you want to keep WebOS, read post #222 in his TouchPad Toolbox thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314&page=23.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

JC's cn11 20140625 is FAB...NICE ROM JC AND THANK YOU! Donations coming when finances allow. 2 kids has me poor!

Does anyone know why even when I edit /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq manually and force a write in vi with

:w!
:q

The system changes it back to 1180 max? Cause MAN that rom at 1782 mhz kicks ass! It seems to persist till a reboot i think but I haven't waited long before rebooting to see if it persiss through a reboot. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated

/me says in the voice of Ozzy Osbourne "Everybody put your hands in the air for those devs!!! Everybody go CRAZY COMON!!!"

8)


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> JC's cn11 20140625 is FAB...NICE ROM JC AND THANK YOU! Donations coming when finances allow. 2 kids has me poor!
> 
> Does anyone know why even when I edit /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq manually and force a write in vi with
> 
> :w!
> :q
> 
> The system changes it back to 1180 max? Cause MAN that rom at 1782 mhz kicks ass! It seems to persist till a reboot i think but I haven't waited long before rebooting to see if it persiss through a reboot. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated
> 
> /me says in the voice of Ozzy Osbourne "Everybody put your hands in the air for those devs!!! Everybody go CRAZY COMON!!!"
> 
> 8)


Why don't you just go to settings/performance/processor/, set the Max cpu freq to 1782, put a check in "Set on Boot"? I believe the Rom comes with the min cpu freq set to 384, at least that is what mine is set at.

There are also apps on the Play Store you can use to do the same thing.

NT


----------



## RolandDeschain79

New AOKP video:

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"(DM & Non-DM)*


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> Why don't you just go to settings/performance/processor/, set the Max cpu freq to 1782, put a check in "Set on Boot"? I believe the Rom comes with the min cpu freq set to 384, at least that is what mine is set at.
> 
> There are also apps on the Play Store you can use to do the same thing.
> 
> NT


I must be daft. I do not see a performance option in settings. I do have Profiles off. Perhaps that is why I am not seeing the performance option?

/me shrugs


----------



## captainmorris

lippy lipkowski said:


> I must be daft. I do not see a performance option in settings. I do have Profiles off. Perhaps that is why I am not seeing the performance option?
> 
> /me shrugs


Have you enabled developer options yet? If not, go into settings, about tablet, go down to build number and tap on it until it tells you that developer options has been activated. Performance settings should be available to you as well.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lippy lipkowski

captainmorris said:


> Have you enabled developer options yet? If not, go into settings, about tablet, go down to build number and tap on it until it tells you that developer options has been activated. Performance settings should be available to you as well.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


Oh I am so glad I hit reload. MAN I love this thread. So many decent people. Always great info. I was looking for the developer options but didn't see those either. I have been a command line hax0rizer for so long my first instnct is to fire up VI hehe. Thanks a lot for the bump in the right direction. That has to be it.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Bah! No developer options in About Tablet.....what am I missing here? Perhaps JC left the Dev options out of the cm11 20140625 build? That is what I am running......anyways thanks for the help peeps. Much apprecated.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

AH HAH! You have to tap 4 times on the greyed out build info in About Tablet to get the dev options on. I guess that is good for stopping accidental activation of dev options. THANKS CAPTIAN!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Thanks a lot people. That did it. I will now suggest that this jcsullins cm11_20140625 is the best rom for this device yet, by far! I will report back on stability at 1782 mhz in a bit. I am going to proceede to beat the living snorts out of this thing now. I'll let you all know how it goes.

Lip Lip Lip


----------



## nevertells

It never crossed my mind that you had not activated developer options. That's sort of Using Android 101.

Developer options is sort of like an "Easter egg", if you know what they are in the computer world. In this case, you have to tap on the build number seven times to activate developer options. Wanna see an "Easter egg"? Tap on CyanogenMod Version several times and when the "Easter egg" appears, tap on the "CM". Now tap on Android version several times and then tap on the "K". Happy hunting! :grin:


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Heh i'll check that out. Thanks so much for the help people. This tablet is IMMENSELY faster at 1800 mhz. From dual core 1200 (aggregate 2400 mhz processing potential) to dual core 1800 mhz (3600 mhz aggregate potential) is fully a 50 pecent increase. On this rom it REALLY feels that much faster. A 300 mhz boost from the ACTUAL 1500 mhz clock speed is a very modest boost. I have never seen any stability issues that clocking back to 1200 mhz actully solved. The bugs always persisted at the lower clockspeed. Thus they obviously were not the result of instability from overclocking to 1800 mhz but actual bugs. I have been running 1800 mhz since cm9....pretty much the entire time I hve owned the tablet since Dad passed in July 2012 when I inherited it. So I am quite confident 1800 is good to go without introducing instability. Thanks again peeps!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Boy is this tab a blast at 1800 mhz. HUGE difference. Trackibg my typing WAY better. This thing is truly snappy on this JCSullins-cm11-20140625 rom @ 1800 mhz. Buttery tasty smooth. I cannot recommend it enough. It is 4.4.4 also, so the 4.4.2 bug allowing the exploit is not present on this rom. LOVE IT.

/me bows subserviantly in jc's and rolland and grim and the other dev's direction and does the "I'm not worthy" gesture. Nevertells.....you don't even remotely suck either! Hehehe. Thanks for pointing me to the developer options earlier. Much appreciated.

I'm smitten. Hackers kb is tracking my text very precisely now. Typos are down like 70 percent it seems. Yee effin haw!

8)


----------



## lippy lipkowski

I like to occasionlly run a permissions repair from recovery, but now that I m running PHILZ CWM TOUCH, I no longer see an option for it. Am I missing it or is there in fact no option for permissions repair in PHILZ CWM TOUCH? Any one know? Thanks!


----------



## nevertells

Bink said:


> Wow. Been happily using my jcsullins-powered TouchPad for a while now, but I started to get the dreaded insufficient space errors when trying to update my apps so I decided to come back to where it all started and I'm impressed to see jcsullins still giving up the goods. Who would have thought the fire sale TouchPad would be rocking the exact same version of Android that's running on the latest Google-backed Nexus 5? Anyway, to make a long story short, I injected TPToolbox on to this puppy, got rid of the forgotten also-ran WebOS that I haven't touched in years and less than 10 minutes later I'm happily sporting the latest and greatest. Thanks again to jcsullins and Roland for the tireless support! FWIW Roland, I think it's time to toss all the legacy videos and related lengthy How Tos and just make one that emphasizes TPToolbox  .
> 
> Time to get Android 4.4.4 on the other two TouchPads I bought for family&#8230;


Are you aware that there were almost a million TouchPads sold back in 2010 in countries around the world? You would be amazed how many have never installed Android or those who have are still running old versions of Android. That might explain why Roland's guides have hundreds of thousands of views. And BTW, Roland already has made a video about TouchPad Toolbox.


----------



## nevertells

Bink said:


> No. I hope they all got there's for the fire sale price or less.
> 
> Shame. They are running legacy unmaintained code that likely has a lot of security issues and should upgrade.


First, need to correct the year, it was 2011 that HP firesaled the TouchPad. Second, should have finished my thought. Based on the number of TouchPads out there, Roland's guides still serve a useful purpose, thus why they have gotten so many views. So don't think it's time to toss all his hard work just yet.


----------



## nevertells

Bink said:


> So, to follow-up on this, yay for 4.4.4! This ROM is, in many ways, better than the stock ROM on my Nexus 5! Want to set a preferred Wi-Fi network? Easy. Want to set a preferred Wi-Fi network on Google's latest Nexus 5? Can't readily do it.
> 
> Anyway, after installing cm-11-20140625-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin, I noticed battery life SUCKED. Unlike the 4.1.2 jcsullins ROM I had been running for a while, which maybe USED 1% OF THE BATTERY PER DAY WHILE IDLING, this one chewed through 10% every hour while idling, and this is a clean install with only a minor subset of the apps I had before! While I've never flashed the A6 firmware before, I figured what the hell since it's talked such much about on this forum, but there was no change. In reviewing the built-in battery statistics, I noticed Google Search and Play were chewing through the battery and likely the cause of the TouchPad being constantly awake, so I proceeded to leverage this ROM's bad ass Advanced Privacy Guard features (can't do this with stock Android!) and Denied these services the ability to keep the TouchPad awake or wake it up. One I did this AND REBOOTED-these changes do not appear to be effective until a reboot-battery life is almost back to what I had with my previous ROM.
> 
> Cheers-hope this helps somebody.


Shutting off location services helps too. It's a huge cause of wakelocks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> First, need to correct the year, it was 2011 that HP firesaled the TouchPad. Second, should have finished my thought. Based on the number of TouchPads out there, Roland's guides still serve a useful purpose, thus why they have gotten so many views. So don't think it's time to toss all his hard work just yet.





nevertells said:


> Are you aware that there were almost a million TouchPads sold back in 2010 in countries around the world? You would be amazed how many have never installed Android or those who have are still running old versions of Android. That might explain why Roland's guides have hundreds of thousands of views. And BTW, Roland already has made a video about TouchPad Toolbox.





Bink said:


> Wow. Been happily using my jcsullins-powered TouchPad for a while now, but I started to get the dreaded insufficient space errors when trying to update my apps so I decided to come back to where it all started and I'm impressed to see jcsullins still giving up the goods. Who would have thought the fire sale TouchPad would be rocking the exact same version of Android that's running on the latest Google-backed Nexus 5? Anyway, to make a long story short, I injected TPToolbox on to this puppy, got rid of the forgotten also-ran WebOS that I haven't touched in years and less than 10 minutes later I'm happily sporting the latest and greatest. Thanks again to jcsullins and Roland for the tireless support! FWIW Roland, I think it's time to toss all the legacy videos and related lengthy How Tos and just make one that emphasizes TPToolbox  .
> 
> Time to get Android 4.4.4 on the other two TouchPads I bought for family&#8230;


As always Nevertells is correct the old guides serve a purpose for a few reasons. For instance the 4G builds can't yet be installed from the TPtoolbox and many people don't really bother to upgrade their TP every time a new version of android comes out. If it ain't broke and your kids just use it to watch movies... There are new guides and videos available for people who are interested in having the latest builds, check them out below. If you have family or friends who are also interested in upgrading point them this way, I've been away a lot lately but i'm still making videos when I can :goodcry:

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"(DM & Non-DM)*






_*Android 4.4.x Kitkat Data Media Rom Videos:*_






[media]http://youtu.be/CQCrm-Otxmw


----------



## DRJAD

I have tried a dozen time to download and install jcsullins' tptoolbox with no success. The zip file downloads ok and it appears to extract but I can't find it anywhere. Can someone help. I have an HP All-in-One Touchpad desktop running windows 7 64x. I already downloaded novacom and pc won't recognize touchpad when connected via usb in web os recovery mode. Thanks.


----------



## lilqpb

having a hard time connecting touchpad to pc with the toolbox.

i have the big usb logo on my touchpad but it says it cannot connect to touchpad..any ideas? i have used two different cables and they both work, and charge my tablet but cant get it to connect :emoji_u1f629:


----------



## lippy lipkowski

lilqpb said:


> having a hard time connecting touchpad to pc with the toolbox.
> 
> i have the big usb logo on my touchpad but it says it cannot connect to touchpad..any ideas? i have used two different cables and they both work, and charge my tablet but cant get it to connect :emoji_u1f629:





DRJAD said:


> I have tried a dozen time to download and install jcsullins' tptoolbox with no success. The zip file downloads ok and it appears to extract but I can't find it anywhere. Can someone help. I have an HP All-in-One Touchpad desktop running windows 7 64x. I already downloaded novacom and pc won't recognize touchpad when connected via usb in web os recovery mode. Thanks.


Enter SERVICES.MSC in the run or search from the start menu and in the list of services, verify

1: That the Novacom service is actually present in the services list, and

2: Verify the service is started and if it isn't, start it.

As far as the zip file goes...manually unzip it to a directory. Then you can run the .bat file with your Touchpad in recovery mode with the large USB logo on screen.

TPToolbox does NOT "install". It is dumped onto the Touchpad and immediately launched for use. The Touchpad can then be unplugged and TPToolbox used to it's conclusion, at which point, after the reboot out of TPToolbox, if it is desired or necessary to run TPToolbox again you must put the Touchpad into recovery and attach to computer and run the .bat file again to temp load TPToolbox for another use. I am sure at some point it will become an option on the moboot menu but for the time being that is the deal with using TPToolbox. It must be loaded from recovery using the batch file each time it is used.


----------



## traximpact

The amazon kindle app no longer remembers the page I was on. Does anyone know a way around it or fix?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

DRJAD said:


> I have tried a dozen time to download and install jcsullins' tptoolbox with no success. The zip file downloads ok and it appears to extract but I can't find it anywhere. Can someone help. I have an HP All-in-One Touchpad desktop running windows 7 64x. I already downloaded novacom and pc won't recognize touchpad when connected via usb in web os recovery mode. Thanks.


Try disabling your anti virus software, this program tends to get tagged as unknown and may get blocked as if it were a virus or malicious software.



lilqpb said:


> having a hard time connecting touchpad to pc with the toolbox.
> 
> i have the big usb logo on my touchpad but it says it cannot connect to touchpad..any ideas? i have used two different cables and they both work, and charge my tablet but cant get it to connect :emoji_u1f629:


Make sure you have the proper drivers installed for your OS. Try disabling your antivrius/ firewall software, this could keep the toolbox from communicating with the Touchpad.

*1)Getting started, Requirements and Preparation:*

*A)*You must have the novacom software installed on your PC before running Jcsullins Touchpad Toolbox.

Download, extract and install the appropriate version of Novacom for your OS here:

novacom-win-32.tgz

novacom-win-64.tgz

novacom-linux-32.tgz

novacom-linux-64.tgz

novacom-mac.tgz

Or

You can also use the Universal novacom installer but you will need to have Java installed as well:

Download Java 
Download Novacom



traximpact said:


> The amazon kindle app no longer remembers the page I was on. Does anyone know a way around it or fix?


When asking questions please state what rom you're using. If one rom has a problem with an app which you use often, then try another rom and see if the issue is resolved.


----------



## kPATm

Hello. When using the TPToolBox I get an eroor saying "unrecognized/unsupported zip" when it tries to check the CWM zip? Help Please


----------



## kPATm

Hmmm. I was using TPToolBox 2014-88-10-v41 and I just now switched to V40 and it seems to be working??


----------



## jcsullins

kPATm said:


> Hmmm. I was using TPToolBox 2014-88-10-v41 and I just now switched to V40 and it seems to be working??


For TPTB v41, you need to use one of the recoveries linked from the v41 post.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?s=d2b4a7ea39f17d704f78f418f620be7e&p=54986968&postcount=293


----------



## kPATm

OK Cheers JC. Great work BTW much appreciated


----------



## mpullan

Roland, thanks for all your assistance and time working on this and helping everyone. Quick question: I followed the steps and have new version installed, space is all set. Now my problem is that the touchpad shuts down at 73% saying it is out of power?

Any idea? Should I go over to Jcsullin forum?

Marcus


----------



## lippy lipkowski

mpullan said:


> Roland, thanks for all your assistance and time working on this and helping everyone. Quick question: I followed the steps and have new version installed, space is all set. Now my problem is that the touchpad shuts down at 73% saying it is out of power?
> 
> Any idea? Should I go over to Jcsullin forum?
> 
> Marcus
> 
> I just posted some ridiculously detailed battery reformation inforation to a moldy old 2012 post detailing how to possibly revitalize your touchpad's battery. The post concerned the blinking home button while charging scenario. Ill try to find the thread and paste link here a bit later today.


----------



## danmarsh

I tried using Toolbox v40 (I realised afterwards v41 was available) it was all going fine but when the Toolbox menu loaded the volume or home keys are not responding and therefore I have no ability to proceed, exit or reboot. Any ideas how I can resolve?


----------



## nevertells

danmarsh said:


> I tried using Toolbox v40 (I realised afterwards v41 was available) it was all going fine but when the Toolbox menu loaded the volume or home keys are not responding and therefore I have no ability to proceed, exit or reboot. Any ideas how I can resolve?


Holding down the power and home buttons together for up to 30 seconds will reboot a TouchPad regardless of the operating system or program running.

I have no clue what is going on with your tablet. I have used v40 toolbox on numerous TouchPads and never had a problem.

NT


----------



## danmarsh

Thanks NT that sorted the reboot. Will try v41, see what happens and if it doesn't work consign it back to the drawer. Cheers D


----------



## nevertells

danmarsh said:


> Thanks NT that sorted the reboot. Will try v41, see what happens and if it doesn't work consign it back to the drawer. Cheers D


Don't do that. Reinstall WebOS and sell it to me cheap! :goodcry:

NT


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Hey JC I am not trying to brag about donating by posting it to the forum, but I totally forgot to mention who the donation came from. It was last night and 25 dollars. That was me. Thanks so much for all your effort. YOU RAWCK BITCH!!

Plus perhaps posting it here will REMIND SOME OF THE SLACKER SCHLUBS THAT NEVER DONATE TO DONATE!~$!$&@**#

8)

Kudos! Extreme Kudos!

P.S. Plus I have no idea how to or if I can private message someone on these boards. Anyways thanks man. Love the HP Touchpad!


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> Hey JC I am not trying to brag about donating by posting it to the forum, but I totally forgot to mention who the donation came from. It was last night and 25 dollars. That was me. Thanks so much for all your effort. YOU RAWCK BITCH!!
> 
> Plus perhaps posting it here will REMIND SOME OF THE SLACKER SCHLUBS THAT NEVER DONATE TO DONATE!~$!$&@**#
> 
> 8)
> 
> Kudos! Extreme Kudos!
> 
> P.S. Plus I have no idea how to or if I can private message someone on these boards. Anyways thanks man. Love the HP Touchpad!


Put your cursor over the person name on one of their posts( on Rootzwiki) and you'll get a popup with a little bubble in it. Click on that and write your PM. Or click on their avatar pic and you will be taken to their profile page and you can PM from there.

Happy PM'ing,

NT


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> Put your cursor over the person name on one of their posts( on Rootzwiki) and you'll get a popup with a little bubble in it. Click on that and write your PM. Or click on their avatar pic and you will be taken to their profile page and you can PM from there.
> 
> Happy PM'ing,
> 
> NT


Thanks Nevertells. I knew there had to be a way to do it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

The End of WebOS has been announced! All users wishing to keep it installed should make sure they have all there apps installed before January, 15, 2015. You will not be able to activate the HP Touchpad via WebOS after this date so no more using the WebOS doctor or doing complete data resets after this time. You have been warned!






Q: What features will no longer function after the services are shut down?
A: The webOS devices will continue to work without cloud services. However the following features will no longer be available:

Downloading of new apps or updates. The HP App Catalog will be unavailable after the shutdown.
Backup or restore devices from the cloud
Setup new devices
Lost passwords will no longer be recoverable

Main infor for the WebOS shutdown:

WebOS shutdown FAQ:

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware + How to use the WebOS Doctor

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

New video about the TEAM EOS rom now available






Team EOS Rom Details: Low to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, No Camera, EOS update download manager.
Note: Use the TPtoolbox V41x to install this [email protected]:24
Note: To fix YouTube video playback increase the resolution, click on the 3 dots/settings/change it to 720p @ 4:27
Note: Win8.1 can't connect with the Touchpad, win7 works fine but you may need to uncheck USB debugging mode from the Developer [email protected]:54
Note: Enable the developers tab by going to "About tablet" and clicking on the "Build number" 7 times.

*Android 5.0 has arrived on the HP TP!*


----------



## dohcacr

Deleted


----------



## GwidionR

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The End of WebOS has been announced! All users wishing to keep it installed should make sure they have all there apps installed before January, 15, 2015. You will not be able to activate the HP Touchpad via WebOS after this date so no more using the WebOS doctor or doing complete data resets after this time. You have been warned!


To be honest, we are able to surround the activation, we are able to safe apps and reinstall them. So we can doctor them, but we need the tools to avoid the activation process.
There is another reason to support Android on touchpad: with every single android version we're getting more of our webOS functionality ????


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Hey peeps! I was wondering if anyone has heard anything in the wind about a version of Android 5 from JC Sullins at all. I am not against Evervolve at all in fact i have Tiny's 4.4.4 Evervolve Dives 4 on my DROID INC VERSION ONE 8 GIG and it WORKS NICE!!!! But I was just wondering if JC is still devving. Thanks, just looking to see if the rumor mill has heard anything about a JC Sullins Android 5


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> Hey peeps! I was wondering if anyone has heard anything in the wind about a version of Android 5 from JC Sullins at all. I am not against Evervolve at all in fact i have Tiny's 4.4.4 Evervolve Dives 4 on my DROID INC VERSION ONE 8 GIG and it WORKS NICE!!!! But I was just wondering if JC is still devving. Thanks, just looking to see if the rumor mill has heard anything about a JC Sullins Android 5


Nope, heard nothing. If he is working on 5.0, we'll know about it when he releases it. If you have been following these threads for a while, you know that is how he works. And I don't blame him. If he were to say he has something in the works, then there would be constant nagging for when is it going to be released. I think we will see something from Milaq first if anything comes from a Cyanogenmod TouchPad developer at all.

NT


----------



## lippy lipkowski

lippy lipkowski said:


> Hey peeps! I was wondering if anyone has heard anything in the wind about a version of Android 5 from JC Sullins at all. I am not against Evervolve at all in fact i have Tiny's 4.4.4 Evervolve Dives 4 on my DROID INC VERSION ONE 8 GIG and it WORKS NICE!!!! But I was just wondering if JC is still devving. Thanks, just looking to see if the rumor mill has heard anything about a JC Sullins Android 5


Yeah cool man. Not looking for anything solid just wondering if any of the people on this thread had heard anything at all. His work is always so solid I tend to hold out for it if it is coming soon. I totally don't blame him if he is and it is no where near done or never being done.

Anyone tried the Evervolve 5 yet besides Rolland? Thanks for the vid Rolland. You are next on my donation list when I get an extra bit of coin which since it is Christmas might be this week! hehehehe. Your videos rock man thanks a lot.

Thanks for the comeback Nevertells. If you are celebrating Christmas in your family.....MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

8)


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Whatchoall think about a dirty flash of 5 over JC's last 4.4.4? hehehehe I already have backups so I might try it as a flash from CWM just to be a tard hehehehe. I'll let you know if it works...........NOT!


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> Whatchoall think about a dirty flash of 5 over JC's last 4.4.4? hehehehe I already have backups so I might try it as a flash from CWM just to be a tard hehehehe. I'll let you know if it works...........NOT!


Merry Christmas right back at you lippy. If you are thinking about dirty flashing an Evervolv Rom over the top of a CM Rom, don't do it. Evervolv over Evervolv and CM over CM is the rule. Have you been reading Flintman's Android 5.0 thread?

NT


----------



## lippy lipkowski

No haven't read. Since I have a 2nd Touchpad now doing wacko movement had no consequences hehehe. IT SEEMS TO BE WORKING INITIAL BOOT IN PROGRESS RIGHT NOW!!!

PHILTHY_PHLASHED the 12-23 and gapps from the philz clockwork mod right over JC's 4.4.4 and it is booting. Supposedly the initial boot takes quite some time from the reading I have done. So we will see if this vorks!

Lip Lip Lip

And now since it REALLY is Christmas..........MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL YOU PHILTHY PHLASHERS!!!

8)


----------



## lippy lipkowski

OH MY!!!!! A D R O I D I S U P G R A D I N G !!!!!!!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Holy crap that took FOREVER.....Upgrading contacts database.......

I suspect this is vorking!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

BEWM IT'S UP!!!!!!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Play Store Launched. Updating Apps.

/me gets that Spock look about him......Interesting........FASCINATING!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Not sure about the performance here but the dev specifically mentions it in the XDA thread and now that most of the functionality is there since the 12-23 I suspect that will be the focus of next efforts. CAN YOU SAY WEEEEEEEEEEE!&@%#$*%&($!%&(@#$!(@

8)


----------



## lippy lipkowski

I can't believe a PHILTHY PHLASH worked. It will be interesting to see if this blows up in the end hehehe. In the meantime I will daily drive on Tab 2 with JC's 10.1 3kern test. That rom runs nicely and does Netflix and all. The dev claims since the 12-23 this CM12 rom does the netflix nicely as well. Perhaps i will have to donate to this PHILTHY PHLASHER dev who did this EVCM-12 AND Rolland for the killer vids hehehe. The better point of inquiry is though......SHOULD I DO ANOTHER SHOT??? WHOCHOTHINK HUHUHUHUHUHUHUHU.

tHE huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh IS A BEVIS LAUGH IN TEXT IN CASE YOU ARE RETARDED!

8p


----------



## lippy lipkowski

So I started thinking to myself, as the apps chugged away updating,....wow this actually seems stable and then it froze.....for like almost 10 seconds. Then snapped out of it and went along on it's merry way. So I would have to add "If it freezez.......JUST WAIT YOU IMPATIENT PHILTHY PHLASHER. AND PUT YOUR CLOTHES BACK ON!!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Verizon FIOS Mobile works nicely. The OS SEEMS to be laggy but where it counts it isn't. When I clicked on PLAY HERE on the Verizon FIOS app is whipped the video up SO fast I was like hmmmmmm w0w!

Seems to be working nicely!. I am going to reboot to TPTOOLBOX and run the file system checks before I go further. But all I can say is NICE!!!!!!!!!!!

and yeah OINK. I AM FILTH


----------



## lippy lipkowski

ill be damned if I can crash this. Working nicely.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Hey peeps this 12/23 Lollypop is way good to go it seems. Even as a PHILTHY PHLASH over JC's last CM11 from June. I am experiencing no problems besides lack of performance thus far, but when video plays it is good to go no burps or lags or desynchs. Netflix works! So this rom seems good to go. Haven't had it off the dock much yet so battery drain is not known at this time. More to come as I use this over the next couple of days.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Looks like the Lollipop 12/23 Evervolv from Flintman does about 40ma idle current which is pretty much a boo hiss but not a deal breaker for a daily driver but HEY! The man is just getting started on the rom I am sure. For such an early release it is working VERY well. Thanks Flintman. Greatly appreciate the efforts! I have not been able to get the thing to do ANYthing funny so far whatsoever. Seems to take a pretty long time to cold boot after I flashed up the A6 to make sure lowest battery drain was achieved, but so what? hehe. Once it is up it seems snappy and capable enough. I am sure performance and battery drain will become non issues down the road. If you want to check out the newest OS it certainly won't ruin your life and HEY Netfux works hehehehe.NICE WORK FLINTMAN!


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 wants everyone here to know that he has not forgotten you. For some reason his Rootzwiki account got messed up and try as we might, we cannot get them to straighten it out. So here is a link to his identical thread over in XDA.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2321397

NT


----------

